#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-04
<jlewka1> как в опенофисе включить проверку грамматики? вроде нужная галка стоит, а не проверяет...
<greywalk> jlewka1: возможно, надо сначала установить сам словарь для русского
<jlewka1> словарь есть
<jlewka1> орфографию проверяет
<jlewka1> или нужен другой словарь?)
<Ragnareg> добрый вечер всем)
<greywalk> орфографию проверяет? а что нужно проверить тогда? )
<Megido> jlewka1: албанский попробуй
<greywalk> что значит грамматику?
<jlewka1> ,
<jlewka1> хотя бы)
<hookah> jlewka1: лучше вместо словаря скачать учебник русского языка ))
<hookah> самый верный способ проверки имхо
<greywalk> Существует ли проверка грамматики в OpenOffice.org?
<greywalk> Проверка пунктуации в OpenOffice.org не реализована. Расширение LanguageTool реализует такую проверку для русского, английского, немецкого, польского, французского, румынского, нидерландского, датского, итальянского и других...
<greywalk> ...языков. Для работы расширения требуется наличие установленной Java версии не ниже 1.6_04. Поддержка русского языка в LanguageTool появилась в версии 0.9.3.
<greywalk> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/%D0%9E%D1%80%D1%84%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%84%D0%B8%D1%8F,_%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B8_%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%83%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81:_%D0%A7%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE_%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%8B
<jlewka1> спасибо)
<jlewka1> hookah, а как же человеческий фактор?)
<Megido> skai-falkon: ну выложил и че
<jlewka1> Megido, ; убери
<jlewka1> $dom на dom замени
<jlewka1> mkdir /var/www/'.$1
<jlewka1>  что кавычка там делает?
<Megido> Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string терь такое
<Megido> а панял че ет
<Megido> да да убрал ее
<Megido> емм dom теперь  не переменная
<jlewka1> хм
<Megido> пишет мне dom в домены
<hunter-12> всем ку
<Megido> ку
<jlewka1> Megido, только первый dom надо изменит
<hunter-12> подскажите, это только у меня пишет про аутентификацию пакетов?\
<jlewka1> второй правильно написано
<jlewka1> Megido, $1. а зачем точка после еденици?
<Megido> jlewka1: тогда не пишет ничего
<jlewka1> ну и не должен писать, ты же перенаправление делаешь
<Megido> jlewka1: ее ну чтоб выделить переменную
<jlewka1> проверяй, папки созданы или нет
<Megido> да
<jlewka1> ну вот, все работает
<markmx> так блин
<jlewka1> что значит выделить переменную?
<jlewka1> вконце же ты создаешь папку без точки
<markmx> олег вчера ушел в ребут и видать ему там предложили работу... раз он до сих пор не вернулся....
<jlewka1> а значит и ссылку на првильная в апаче
<jlewka1> не правильная
<Megido> текст не пишет
<Megido> а все остальное ок
<jlewka1> он и не должен писать
<Megido> почеиу?
<jlewka1> ты перенаправление же делаешь
<Megido> тоесть
<markmx> чо у вас тут? php?
<Megido> не
<jlewka1> вывод перенаправляется в файл, а не на консоль
<markmx> значит перл?
<Megido> ну правилно
<jlewka1> причем весь вывод
<jlewka1> bash
<Megido> туда и не пишет
<markmx> оке не мое
<jlewka1> прав мб не хватает
<Megido> да вроди выставил
<Megido> а стоп рутом же запускаю
<jlewka1> путь проверь, попробуй еще ктсати без кавычек в echo
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно, когда меня начнут хайлайтить, когда вопросы про лампу и иже с ним=)
<jlewka1> у тебя там вроде нет никаких првбелов и спец символов
<Megido> jlewka1: пробелы тулит!
<Megido> тфу пробелы говорю
<Megido> переносы
<jlewka1> inkvizitor68sl,  курсовую сдам, и буду мучить  про лампу и про почтовый сервер)
<jlewka1> что переносы?
<Megido> ну как запускаю в файле появляеца 1 пустая строка
<jlewka1> хм...
<jlewka1> убери перенаправление, и запусти
<Megido> 9: =: not found че оно найти неможет о.О
<jlewka1> м... сек
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: какую лампу??О_о ЗЫ ку
<Megido> hookah: LAMP небось
<hookah> аа, ну наверн
<markmx> не ну русский миднайт это пипец еще и в кой8
<markmx> как жить после такого то?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ты же собирал LFS, так?
<jlewka1> Megido, dom =  замени на dom=
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, да
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka1, про почтовый смысла нет
<Megido> jlewka1: а разница?
<inkvizitor68sl> лампа = linux apache php mysql (lamp)
<jlewka1> если равно не в притык, то он перменную как команду воспринимает
<Megido> jlewka1: гаг
<jlewka1> и естественно не может ее найти
<jlewka1> inkvizitor68sl, =(
<Megido> jlewka1: кто синтаксис придумывал :D
<jlewka1> хочется свободы в синтаксе, учи перл)
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka1, я просто почтой не занимаюсь
<jlewka1> понятно)
<inkvizitor68sl> и по опыту могу сказать, что настроить почтовый сервер = целое искусство
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня в итоге получаются опен релеи почему то)
<jlewka1> так как и лмп нормально)
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: про лампу я уже понял - не врубился сначало )) а про ЛФС хотел спросить.. у меня железо АМД64, а в книге написано что х64 версия - это больше гемора чем толку. че ты думаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> да ламп то легче
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, они правы
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же amd64 - условность
<jlewka1> тобишь ставить 64битку смысла нет?
<Megido> логика так? if($1==1 || $1 != 2) { echo  'куку' }
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: это как?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня тоже amd64... всю жизнь х32 дестокпы стояли)
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka1, на десктоп - нет
<inkvizitor68sl> на сервер - есть
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, они 64 битные ровно настолько же, насколько 32х битные
<jlewka1> Megido, да вроде
<jlewka1> Megido, я баш плохо знаю)
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: хм... есть о чем задуматься )))
<Megido> jlewka1: ругаецо на конец :D
<markmx> inkvizitor68sl, hookah потому что это все капитадистический заговор
<jlewka1> Megido, на папку?
<jlewka1> она уже создана, вот и не может создать
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: а если 4 ГБ памяти - влияет?
<Megido> jlewka1:  Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "then")
<jlewka1> inkvizitor68sl, хм.. а как же 4 гига оперы, или не акутально уже?
<markmx> счас актуально 64 гига оперы
<Megido> ето логика
<markmx> у меня первый винт меньше был... во блин
<Megido> я  проверяю какой синтаксис
<jlewka1> Megido, done наверно хочет
<hookah> Megido: у меня первый винт вообще измерялся в единицах мегабайт
<jlewka1> Megido, http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/ вот вообще хороший фак
<markmx> ну я начал компитизироваться когда операшен флешпоинт на селероне 1.7 летала =)
<markmx> Megido а вообще в гугле ищи cheatsheet bash
<hookah> markmx: у меня первый в моем сознательном возрасте комп был 286
<Megido> jlewka1: его то я и читал , просто там очень растянуто все написано
<hookah> потом 386 и 486
<markmx> везет те, небось на ассме еще прогаешь?
<SergeyIT> Megido, дурак - это такая игра в карты )
<hookah> markmx: я-то? не, не прогаю. я тогда не интересовался особо - батя занимался
<jlewka1> Megido, не читай, смотри только примеры и все)
<markmx> значит на cz[ прогаешь =)
<markmx> сях
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka1, PAE
<hookah> markmx: только учусь. я гуманитарий по образованию, на меня тяга к техническим знаниям очень позно снизошла ))
<jlewka1> ясн
<markmx> я блин с c++ не могу тока в одном месте, это длины строк... привык что в php это не важно, а в cz[ надо выделить буфер, потом по мере вырастания строки надо его расширять // .вот это меня и напрягает, а так там в cz[ ничо сложного, все логично как блин
<Megido> jlewka1: ааа оно хочет чтобы я тело обозначил
<SergeyIT> hookah, на гуманной  ОСи должен работать гуманитарий ;)
<markmx> потому парсеры пишу на php но очень хочется на c++ ибо почему то мне кажется что должно получится на порядок круче
<markmx>  SergeyIT: Humuntu ?
<hookah> =)
<Megido> markmx: гг
<hookah> SergeyIT: все-таки сложно учась на культуролога и увлекаясь всю жизнь историей и языками начать прогать и разбираться в линухах
<markmx> а это идея... /me: ушел делать свою гуманную ос с антивирусом и офисом.... назову ее Humuntu
<hookah> SergeyIT: банально базовых знаний математики не хватает
<hookah> ЗЫ Детишки, учите математику
<markmx> на самом деле не прав =)
<SergeyIT> markmx, не круче а быстрее, но заморочек больше
<Megido> markmx: на пхп пеши :/
<Angel_ok> добрый вечер..
<markmx> вот если бы я не знал php а сразу пошел в ассм , тогда я бы его изучил .. .а так сижу пишу чо нить на ассме и тока через час замечаю что 65 процентов кода это помесь php, c++ и даже немнога javascript
<Angel_ok> только что обжимал витую пару.. зачем там ниточка?
<markmx> =) ) ) фитиль
<hookah> markmx: =)
<markmx> чтобы не рвался провод, типа на растяг... ибо иначе нагрузка на саму медь будет
<SergeyIT> )))
<markmx> хотя хз на самом деле, я для ентого прсото использовал
<Angel_ok> markmx: спасибо, буду знать)
<markmx> а еще прикольно обрезаешь провод нитку вытягивешь и в общем обжимешь а ниткой приматываешь к выступающей части девайса...
<markmx> такой колхоз ваще =)
<Angel_ok> а при обжимке его обрезать или пусть телепается?
<markmx> провод на полу будет?
<Angel_ok> неважно..вообщем
<markmx> ну если провод не вист тогда думаю пофиг
<markmx> обреж аккуратно
<Angel_ok> markmx: хорошо, понял
<Angel_ok> у меня есть витая пара.. там работает только три жилы..что с ним можно придумать?
<markmx> не понял
<markmx> остальные перебиты?
<Angel_ok> да, из 8 только три рабочие
<markmx> вынь их из оплетки... выбрось перебитые, а эти оставь, затем закажи Arduino и садись учится паять
<Megido> как перенос в баше?
<Megido> \r\n ?\r?
<markmx> \n
<14WAAAMNG> привет всем
<markmx> здарова
<Angel_ok> markmx: спасибо. примерно так и думал)
<14WAAAMNG> есть проблема - установил бубунту на асус х50N  не работает перезагрузка и выключение
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: обнови биос же
<Offoffoff1> Йохоххохохохо, сурикатеги!
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: а ты откуда знаешь пробовал?
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: это проблемы с ACPI - значит  c BIOS
<markmx> ничо не обновляй
<Megido> тав скрипт сворганил всем тхенкс
<hookah> Offoffoff1: куку. какие люди
<markmx> жди
<hookah> Offoffoff1: апологет )))
<14WAAAMNG> markmx: обоснуй?
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: чего пишут в интернетах про твой ноут?
<markmx> сначала в гугл проверить потом уже жечь мосты
<Offoffoff1> markmx: тоже вариант
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: ничего толкового я бы сюда не писал если бы что то нашел
<14WAAAMNG> markmx: гугл гавно
<14WAAAMNG> ничего толком
<14WAAAMNG> все перепробовал
<Taurendil> ты в своем уме? такое сказать
<Megido> а можна както етот скрипт командой сделать? :D
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: у тебя два варианта - ждать, когда программеры ядра сделают обходы, или требовать от производителя, чтобы он сделал корректный биос.
<jericho> ч за ржачь, а я не в теме?
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: гугл совсем не торт?
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: ага шас побег к производителю в корею и потребовал :)...
<markmx> счас я тебе подскажу как сделать =)
<Angel_ok> jericho: у человеко горе, а все смеются)
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: а почему бы и нет? Ты же ПОТРЕБИТЕЛЬ!
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: ацтой гугл, помойная яма
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: ты сейчас главный на планете! Ты правишь этим миром!
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice 14WAAAMNG
<markmx> но сначала ты должен /отправить смс на номер.. тьфу еп/ согласится делать все на свой страх и риск...
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: :) внук петросяна ?7:))
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice markmx
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: я не шучу.
<markmx> sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Angel_ok> сейчас интересные вещи будут происходить он лайн))
<14WAAAMNG> блин так что же сделать что бы все работало??
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: я тебе подсказал пути решения проблемы
<jericho> это свойственно двуногим )
<markmx> ванг блин слушай меня
<markmx> sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst - сюда
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: отключи ACPI же.
<markmx> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-твое.ядро quiet splash
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: только правильно, через sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<14WAAAMNG> markmx: это ты шас в гугле нашел да?
<markmx> нет... у себя
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: написав там noacpi
<markmx> ct,ze nz так же там?
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: nolapic noapic
<jericho> Аспи это тот модуль для дистанционки? у меня на мамке асер такая же хрень есть
<markmx> у тебя так же строка?
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: я это уже делал нифига не выходит и в логе никаких ошибок нет
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: или еще даже nomodeset
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: и потом update-grub
<Offoffoff1> перезагрузись и посмотри, что получилось.
<markmx> во или реально так update-grub
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: я же говорю делал нифига не работает
<markmx> хм
<markmx> у тя строка в грубовском та есть?
<14WAAAMNG> да
<markmx> один к одному?
<jericho> так а в чем соль?
<markmx> или уже то нить внесено?
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: ну тогда производителю пиши, что они-де недопрограммисты.
<14WAAAMNG> :)
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: достань и покажи свой grub. Я его осмотрю.
<Angel_ok> извините, ради интереса посмотрел.. а у меня нет такого файла /boot/grub/menu.lst
<markmx> потому что ты снайпер =)
<jericho> 14WAAAMNG в чем трабл то?
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: это последняя попытка если не помогут то закину бубунтушку далеко в окно с 9 этажа
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: зато есть /etc/default/grub
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: зря...
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: в тебе мало Веры.
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: я знаю
<14WAAAMNG> мне нравится линукс
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: Ты слабак тогда.
<14WAAAMNG> но видать не судьба подружиться
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: если не справишься с такой простой проблемой.
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: да, так а почему нету /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: хаха
<jericho> 14WAAAMNG - винда это темная сторона силы брат )
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: И будешь корить себя всю жизнь за это ... И плохо спать.
<14WAAAMNG> jericho: Offoffoff1: хахахах
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: А потом трудно будет тебе со своим сыном... Будешь с ним драться на мечах.
<Angel_ok> я установил ubuntu и теперь сплю хорошо..я вылечился!
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: и только перед смертью - поймёшь, что выбрал не ту сторону силы.
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: одумайся... юный подаван.
<markmx> ангел... хз почему нету
<jericho> 14WAAAMNG а теперь скажите в чем трабл
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: Angel_ok: вот вы поддержали ... может сами в асус позвоните и поговорите с ними какие они кретины?
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: Йода?! ты?!
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: потому, что у тебя grub2
<markmx> вчера звонил =) у меня ноут F3Sa
<Angel_ok> >:o
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: а там немного по-другому...
<markmx> z ,s сказал что там немного через зад... но все равно прикольно ставь StartUp-Manager
<markmx> bp софтцентра
<Angel_ok> 14WAAAMNG: так!! я щас не понял?!
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: дык.. Звони. Твой бук. Все в твоих руках. Сила в руках твоих и делах твоих.
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: да, действительно, второй
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: Укрепись в Вере своей в Убунту и всё будет гладко...
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: Убунту - охраняет своих адептов.
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: я не пойму ты наверное проповедник?
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: спасибо, наставник.. я изо дня в день укрепляю свою веру
<hunter-12> всем ку
<jericho> Angel_ok главное не пей из лужицы (виндовс) :)
<14WAAAMNG> Angel_ok: Offoffoff1: и я так хочу
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: твои бы слова.. та ....в уши
<jlewka1> привет
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: А разве нет?
<jericho> 14WAAAMNG чем тебе аспи жить мешает? он же не особо то и нужон
<Angel_ok> jericho: у меня еще осталось немного лужицы..но я ее недавно высушил и больше не посещаю..
<hunter-12> у меня при установке пакетов из офф репа пишет что они не аутентифицированы
<hunter-12> родскажите, что бы это могло быть?
<jericho> Angel_ok иногда полезно и немного яда... потому как поиграть иногда хочется
<14WAAAMNG> jericho: честно говоря мне просто приятно когда все работает нормально по человечески, а не криво и как попало и только от этого уже приятно
<markmx> керинг надо для репозитария, поищи репозитарий в гугле и как к нему ключи ставить
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: http://www.ubuntology.ru - познай и укрепись в Вере. Тогда все встанет на свои места... И бук будет загружаться и перезагружаться по твоему мановению... И душа успокоится. И познаешь ты все тайны Убунтьи.
<Angel_ok> jericho: я с этим злом давно завязал..меня держут дригие узы
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: мне нравиться как ты выражаешь свою мысль - очень красиво
<hunter-12> markmx: я говорю из репа бунты
<jericho> 14WAAAMNG просто выключи его чтоб глаза не мазолил и забудь... бестолковая это железка
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: дык. 3 года тренировки же.
<markmx> а конкретнее какого именно?
<hunter-12> markmx: помоему из главного
<markmx> и что за пакеты?
<hunter-12> того где аптитуде квирц и гтхумб
<hunter-12> и либы кде
<markmx> как ставишь?
<markmx> через судо ?
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: мне честно говоря винда тоже не по душе, хотя бы только из-за того что за нее платить нужно. вот и эксперементирую
<hunter-12> а как то ее разве можено
<hunter-12> както еще
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: Можешь Haiku или ReactOS попробовать.
<Megido> как сделать  баш скрипт командой?
<markmx> напиши сюда команду попробую у себя что там не так
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: еще обьясни по подробнее как настроить vpn подключение в Kubuntu
<markmx> chmod -x
<hunter-12> markmx: да я по разному ставил
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: доставляешь пакеты для vpn
<Megido> markmx: не сделать исполняемым а командой
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: затем идешь в network-manager - и настраиваешь
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: проблема-то
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: делал такое но кнопка подтверждения не активна
<Angel_ok> объясните кто эти люди вверху списка? два бота ChanServ ubuntuhelp, и трое 14WAAAMNG, markmx и inkvizitor68sl - почему возли вашего ника значек?
<hunter-12> Megido: тоесть чтоб по имени запускалась?
<Megido> hunter-12: угумс
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: проверь шаги, где-то что-то не то.
<hunter-12> положить в катадог прописаный в path
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: блудливый лукавый отвел твои глаза от правильного пути видимо.
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: не смешно
<hunter-12> например в /bin /usr/bin
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: я не смеюсь.
<hunter-12> или /usr/local/bin
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: vpn поднимал и не раз. Почему-то все работало. Может Вера помогает?
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: особенно когда нет интернета фиг найдешь что не так :)
<jericho> 14WAAAMNG темное ведро следит за тобой )))
<hunter-12> Offoffoff1: последнее самое предпочтительное
<Megido> hunter-12: ну  я его уже туда копирнул
<Megido> hunter-12: чет неробит
<14WAAAMNG> jericho: так хватит глупых выкриков. не все же сразу стают опытными пользователями
<hunter-12> а права точно правильные?
<hunter-12> от рута кидал?
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: я не пользователь, даже неопытный... Я тупой проповедник.
<Megido> hunter-12: угу
<jericho> 14WAAAMNG я тоже не гуру, просто пытаюсь как-то настроение всем приподнять
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: скажи а какие пакеты нужно доустановить?
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: праведник, просвети меня! почему у пятерых людей вверху списка значки? и что они означают?
<14WAAAMNG> jericho: Offoffoff1: ну тогда дякую за помошь :)
<hunter-12> а уверен, что команда правильная?
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: это значит, что наказание последует на их головы вскоре.
<Megido> hunter-12: нет :D
<jlewka1> Megido, а что именно не выходит, права на запуск дать не забыл?
<Angel_ok> Offoffoff1: наказание? хмм..интересно.. поподробней!
<hunter-12> 14WAAAMNG: у ботов что они боты
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: отлучение от канала, например.
<inkvizitor68sl> Angel_ok, chanserv и ubuntuhelp - боты
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: ???
<inkvizitor68sl> остальные - нарушившие правила
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: network-manager-openvpn же ж
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: а связанные система сама найдет? так получается?
<Angel_ok> а что можно написать ботам?
<hunter-12> Angel_ok: лучше ничего
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: добрые слова. в приват.
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: :)
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: да
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: это чудо Убунты.
<Megido> а все разабралс
<Angel_ok> нарушившие правила? т.е. сейчас великий модератор наблюдает за нами и банит не праведных?
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: привыкай, она многое делает за тебя.
<hunter-12> Megido: и что было не так?
<Offoffoff1> Angel_ok: собственно да.
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: а что в других дистрибутивах такого нет?
<Megido> я не так запускал
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: Может и есть. Но нам это неинтересно. Это канал про Убунту же?
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: же ж\
<hunter-12> Megido: а как?
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: а у тебя кубунту или убунту
<hunter-12> так у меня одного эти траблы с пкетами
<hunter-12> ?
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: кошерная ubuntu
<Megido> $ gg.sh xxx
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: кошерная??
<Megido> а нада gg.sh xxx
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: даааааа
<hookah> 14WAAAMNG: кубунту неверная ни разу
<hunter-12> Megido: а доллар та зачем?))
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: ты не знал что ли? Что KDE - зло?
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: а че так?
<hookah> Offoffoff1: уж сколько раз твердили миру...
<Megido> hunter-12: а фик ево знает )))
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: аа эт наверное у тебя ком слабоват?
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: а ты поставь. Познаешь. И плазма же почти не падает? Да?
<14WAAAMNG> Offoffoff1: что значит плазма почти не падает?
<hunter-12> 14WAAAMNG: раньше каждые пять ианут вылетала плазма
<Offoffoff1> 14WAAAMNG: познай KDE и пребудет тебе знаний о зле.
<Vubuntu> hunter-12: xnj 'nj pyfxbn&
<Vubuntu> hunter-12: что это значит?
<Sliver_go> добрый вечер всем
<Sliver_go> кто идет пить пиво
<Sliver_go> ?
<Offoffoff1> Sliver_go: куда?
<Sliver_go> на улицу
<Sliver_go> Offoffoff1: )
<hookah> комп слабоват? у меня 2.1 два ядра и 4ГБ памяти, кеды тормозили. комп слабоват?
<Offoffoff1> Sliver_go: Пиво моей религией запрещено... Да и на Киритимати не принято пиво пить...
<hookah> Sliver_go: я уже пью вино )))
<Sliver_go> Offoffoff1: гы
<Sliver_go> hookah: меня пригласи
<Sliver_go> hookah: фига слабоват
<Sliver_go> hookah: у меня на нетбуке кеды нормально работают
<Sliver_go> кто есть из бутово
<Sliver_go> ???
<Megido> о а как цвет текста  обозначить :D
<Vubuntu> чваи
<Sliver_go> я плачу
<Sliver_go> мне плохо
<Sliver_go> в эмо что ль податься
<Vubuntu> Offoffoff1: так что значит плазма вылетает???
<Offoffoff1> Vubuntu: познай интернеты... Это уже мем же...
<luda_> добрый вечер
<Sliver_go> luda_: привет
<Sliver_go> жизнь все таки жестокая штука
<Sliver_go> avas: анас?
<luda_> поставил драйвер не от того принтера, как удалить его?
<Sliver_go> luda_: в пакетах поковыряйся
<Sliver_go> luda_: ты мужыг?
<avas> Sliver_go- F 'n e; rfr gjkexbncz ^-)
<luda_> да я ее парень
<avas> А эт уж как получится
<Sliver_go> luda_: ааа))))
<Sliver_go> avas: ))))
<luda_> в каких пакетах ?
<Sliver_go> luda_: в синаптике
<luda_> да понятно что в синаптике
<luda_> какие пакеты искать?)
<Sliver_go> или поставь родные драйвера и не парься
<Sliver_go> ругаться не будет
<luda_> родных нет в репозитории
<Sliver_go> сам пиши
<Sliver_go> )))
<Sliver_go> гугл в помощь тогда
<Sliver_go> наверняка не ты первый с такой проблемой
<Sliver_go> с таким принтером
<NightElf> люди, подскажите норм альтернативу пунтосвитчеру на линукс
<Sliver_go> NightElf: gxneur
<NightElf> он глюченый
<Sliver_go> NightElf: все нормально работает
<Sliver_go> если настроить
<Sliver_go> )))
<Sliver_go> а вообще лучше ручками привыкать
<NightElf> а у меня переводит тока первые 3 буквы и оставляет всё на латинице
<Sliver_go> а то в терминале печатаешь а он тебе меняет вечно
<NightElf> я отключил автоперевод
<Sliver_go> особенно из под рута если сидишь и по ssh бест
<Sliver_go> бесит
<Sliver_go> NightElf: поставь самообучение
<NightElf> это как?
<NightElf> и чё делает
<Sliver_go> в настройках покопайся, он потом запоминает, че ты переводишь а что нет
<Sliver_go> типа учится
<hookah[away]> я кажется упустил тему НО(!) никогда не поздно сказать что кеды все же тормоз
<SergeyIT> ИИ?
<NightElf> лан
<NightElf> вобщем кроме этого ничо нету?
<Sliver_go> hookah[away]: слишком много гламурности, а так не сказал бы что тормоз
<SergeyIT> лучше самому учиться
<Sliver_go> NightElf: есть но дальше хуже
<hookah[away]> SergeyIT: давно кеды у тебя?
<hookah[away]> ой
<hookah[away]> Sliver_go: давно у тебя кеды?
<Sliver_go> hookah[away]: месяца три
<GanjaProWars> помогите плз правильно настроить звук
<hookah[away]> SergeyIT: не тебе )) ибо верю у тебя не кеды ))
<SergeyIT> hookah[away], когда-то китайские были - классная вещь
<Sliver_go> hookah[away]: но я в гноме основном
<Sliver_go> hookah[away]: у меня нетбук самсунг н130
<hookah[away]> SergeyIT: кстати китайские кеды еще ничего, а вот европейские, настоящие - вот это вещь.. гранж
<Sliver_go> hookah[away]: тормозов не наблюдаю
<User025[web]> мужики помогите! при загрузки операционки после ввода пароля вылетает табличка в верхнем правом углу с надписью user#ubuntu$ . Как операционку запустить? какую команду нужно ввести???
<hookah[away]> Sliver_go: ставил себе кеды на разных дистрах, параметры компа тебе называл, тормоза по сравнению с гномом везде и феноменальные
<Sliver_go> hookah[away]: да ну
<Sliver_go> hookah[away]: у меня проц атом 1.6 гиг мозгов, все норм
<GanjaProWars> есть люди с карточкой CMI-8738?
<Sliver_go> щас соляру скачал, буду там еще тестировать, посмотрим
<User025[web]> мужики помогите! при загрузки операционки после ввода пароля вылетает табличка в верхнем правом углу с надписью user#ubuntu$ . Как операционку запустить? какую команду нужно ввести???
<Sliver_go> hookah[away]: ставить буду завтра
<Sliver_go> User025[web]: терминал запустился?
<User025[web]> походу да вместо оболочки
<Sliver_go> User025[web]: startx
<Sliver_go> User025[web]: посмотри что напишет
<User025[web]> пойду попробую
<User025[web]> спасибо
<User025[web]> )
<Sliver_go> User025[web]: давай
<hookah[away]> Sliver_go: не думаю что прокатит, эта команда запускает иксы не везде, и в убунту кажется не работает
<hookah[away]> хотя не уверен
<hookah[away]> фсе, ушел смотреть кины
 * hookah[away] ушел
<Sliver_go> hookah[away]: если нет то гугл в помощь, на френзи работает и в соляре на работе запускалось, когда питание неправильно выключил
<Sliver_go> ну или напишет почему не запустилось
<Sliver_go> а так смотреть только логи и курить маны
<Sliver_go> говорят если долго читать какой нибудь код то можно вызвать дьявола
<Sliver_go> эх
<GanjaProWars> что это значит?
<GanjaProWars> обновляемся из этого PPA: https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/ppa
<GanjaProWars> как это сделать?
<luda_> народ у меня сканер 3 в 1, ксерокс сканер принтер, как режим сканера включить ?)
<Sliver_go> GanjaProWars: добавь его в список репозитариев
<Sliver_go> и се
<Offoffoff1> GanjaProWars: add-apt-repository
<Offoffoff1> GanjaProWars: и цифирки от репы
<Sliver_go> luda_: попробуй стандартной утилитой просканировать
<Sliver_go> Offoffoff1: )))))
<luda_> пишет что сканер ыне обнаружены
<Sliver_go> пью кофе
<Sliver_go> luda_: плоха(
<luda_> да
<luda_> поставил драйверы родные
<luda_> а всеравно не видит
<Sliver_go> ну тогда не знаю
<User370[web]> <Sliver_go> пишет что X:user not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<Sliver_go> User370[web]: sudo su и попробуй под рутом
<User370[web]> <Sliver_go> скажи по панятнее. Я просто 2й день на линуксе
<Sliver_go> User370[web]: пиши sudo su
<Sliver_go> User370[web]: он попросит пароль пользователя
<User370[web]> должен зайти?
<Sliver_go> User370[web]: после этого строка терминала должна быть root@user что то вроде этого
<Sliver_go> User370[web]: потом startx пробуй
<User370[web]> тяк
<User370[web]> тогда должно запуститься?
<Sliver_go> User370[web]: вероятно но не факт
<User370[web]> а из-за чего это может быть?
<Sliver_go> User370[web]: комп неправильно выключил?
<Sliver_go> есть внешний хард?
<User370[web]> походу. Тут без меня подруга похозяйничала)
<kamyshovyy> q!
<kamyshovyy> чё ломаем?
<User370[web]> токо флешка
<Sliver_go> User370[web]: тебе инфу достать надо?
<User370[web]> нее
<User370[web]> мне запустить и пользоваться
<User370[web]> мне чё то линукс понравился до жути
<Sliver_go> User370[web]: гыыыы
<Sliver_go> User370[web]: я сам месяц только
<Sliver_go> User370[web]: за первуюб неделю систему три раза уронил
<User370[web]> пойду попробую)
<Sliver_go> теперь и на работе поставил
<Sliver_go> и работу помощником сисадмина нашел
<Sliver_go> kamyshovyy: да вот у человека подруга в системе покопалась, теперь оболочка не запускается
<Sliver_go> kamyshovyy: у меня такое было на работе, помогло fsck в однопользовательском режиме
<luda_> у меня девушка 4 года думала что у нее просто принтер, а ето оказался еще и сканер и ксерокс о_О
<Sliver_go> luda_: о_О
<luda_> вроде дрова норм встали
<Sliver_go> luda_: работает?
<luda_> вроде да
<luda_> теперь все видить и принтер и сканер
<Sliver_go> luda_: ну вот
<Sliver_go> luda_: общими молитвами великий ктулху разрешил твоему компу увидеть все устройства
<luda_> )
<Sliver_go> есть у кого книга по фряхе?
<Sliver_go> куплю
<Sliver_go> в москве
<Sliver_go> или скажите где купить
<User570[web]> fatal error ^_^
<User570[web]> Система убита?
<Sliver_go> User570[web]: совсем плохо?
<Sliver_go> User570[web]: переустанавливай
<SergeyIT> Sliver_go, а в инете глянуть?
<User570[web]> на кубунте ДСЛ у всех нормально работает?
<Sliver_go> SergeyIT: можно fsck -y -p  /dev/sda1
<Sliver_go> SergeyIT: можно fsck -y -p -f /dev/sda1
<Sliver_go> хотя не
<SergeyIT> Sliver_go, можно, но мне не надо
<Sliver_go> )))))
<Sliver_go> fsck -y -f -c /dev/sda1
<Sliver_go> во
<Sliver_go> а еще лучше до этого umount /
<Sliver_go> и shutdown -p now
<User570[web]> а как из под убитой убунты вытянуть документы нужные?
<Sliver_go> если система не поднимется, дернуть инфу на внешний накопитель и переустанавливать
<Sliver_go> User570[web]: mc
<User570[web]> что за ms???
<SergeyIT> лайвСД
<User570[web]> ясненько
<User570[web]> но я уже перестанавливаю)
<User570[web]> пойду за пивосиком)
<SergeyIT> при установке - это противопоказано
<Sliver_go> SergeyIT: хыыыы
<Sliver_go> SergeyIT: не обязательно лайф сд
<Sliver_go> SergeyIT: apt-get install m
<Sliver_go> SergeyIT: sudo su
<Sliver_go> mc
<Sliver_go> и хапнуть папку home
<Sliver_go> все
<SergeyIT> Sliver_go,  так это если Х-ы не работают, а если система?
<Sliver_go> SergeyIT: сеть все равно поднимается
<Sliver_go> хоть ты в однопользовательском режиме
<Sliver_go> тишина такая
<Sliver_go> где все то?
<Sliver_go> пошел бороздить фряху на виртуалке
<User570[web]> хотел кино поглядеть
<Sliver_go> зотя не
<Sliver_go> пиво есть
<Sliver_go> )))
<User570[web]> теперь придеться смотреть как ставиться kubuntu
<Sliver_go> User570[web]: она быстро ставится не боись
<Sliver_go> так ты на ку
<User570[web]> ушел перезагружаться
<Sliver_go> User570[web]: у меня убунту просто
<Sliver_go> User570[web]: )))
<User570[web]> нее у меня убунта была
<User570[web]> я решил кде воткнуть
<Sliver_go> User570[web]: кеды отдельно ставил
<Sliver_go> User570[web]: так же как и я
<Sliver_go> а загрузчик ваще лубунту у мя
<xJericho> User570[web] имхо кде зло
<Sliver_go> xJericho: ога
<Sliver_go> xJericho: мне сначала понравилось, вай как красиво, а потом фумлянах((( надоело
<Sliver_go> xJericho: сижу на гноме и не парюсь
<xJericho> Sliver_go примерно такая же фигня
<Sliver_go> xJericho: )))) слуш
<Sliver_go> xJericho: а на убунту реально айтюнс воткнуть
<xJericho> Sliver_go еще хочу попробовай ксубунту или как там ее
<Sliver_go> xJericho: знаю
<Sliver_go> xJericho: облегченная версия
<Sliver_go> xJericho: для слабых устройст
<UNIm95> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/mysql/107559/ -- народ что делаем?
<xJericho> Sliver_go там лого мышь вроде
<Sliver_go> xJericho: хз
<UNIm95> поддерживаем PostgreSQL
<UNIm95> ?
<xJericho> хз айтюнс мне не к чему )
<xJericho> Sliver_go у меня нокиа за 2к )))
<Sliver_go> xJericho: у мя нтс, у меня просто один виндузятник спросил у которого яблоко
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, мне sqlite хватает
<Sliver_go> xJericho: он хочет на убунту слезть
<Sliver_go> UNIm95: мда
<Offoffoff1> Sliver_go: ну так действуй. Обращай его.
<xJericho> Sliver_go есть стороняя прога для этого флара или както так ее звать
<Sliver_go> Offoffoff1: )))))))) в понедельник займусь
<Sliver_go> xJericho: ога поищу
<xJericho> ща дам ссыль
<Sliver_go> Offoffoff1: армия линуксоидов растет
<Offoffoff1> Sliver_go: это нормальный ход вещей
<Sliver_go> Offoffoff1: не спорю
<SergeyIT> партизанская...
<Offoffoff1> Sliver_go: она должна расти лавинообразно.
<Sliver_go> SergeyIT: гыы
<Offoffoff1> Sliver_go: наши люди есть уже почти везде. Скоро наши танки войдут в Москву.
<Sliver_go> Offoffoff1: я сам боялся, у меня линукс ассоциировался с черным экраном командной строкой и пользователем рут
<Sliver_go> Offoffoff1: а не ниче, нормально, но черный экран терминальчика манит все сильнее
<xJericho> Sliver_go http://www.floola.com/home/
<SergeyIT> Sliver_go, эко вас запугали!
<Offoffoff1> SergeyIT: я это часто слышу
<Sliver_go> SergeyIT: да не)))) на боре начитался
<Sliver_go> xJericho: спасибо
<SergeyIT> как там... а Васька слушает да ест )
<xJericho> Sliver_go нез
<Sliver_go> SergeyIT: да да да
<xJericho> Sliver_go главное чтоб подошла
<Sliver_go> xJericho: да посмотрим
<Sliver_go> если чо под вайном виндевую версию воткну, пусть радуется
<Sliver_go> xJericho: айтюнса
<xJericho> есть команда чтобы адобе шлеш обновить или как его?
<Sliver_go> xJericho: а сам не обновляется
<xJericho> неа
<Sliver_go> xJericho: не в курсе
<xJericho> молчит зараза
<Sliver_go> xJericho: а обновления есть?
<xJericho> да
<Sliver_go> xJericho: тогда не знаю
<abra> ку
<Sliver_go> abra: qq
<Sliver_go> урррааааа
<Zigler> ктоньт знает можно ли как нибудь в коньках вывести температуру GPU (карточка от ATI)?
<xJericho> Adobe Flash Player 10.1.102.64 сегодня вышел
<jlewka1> народ, поджскажите, ни у кого не было такого бага, что бы Рабочие столы сами переключались?
<Sliver_go> 3:1 цска палермо
<Sliver_go> ура ура ура
<Sliver_go> jlewka1: неа
<xJericho> Sliver_go кому продули?
<Sliver_go> xJericho: цска выиграли
<Sliver_go> xJericho: 3:1
<xJericho> а хто играл то? )
<jlewka1> точнее, это происходит в момент когда нажимаю на ползунок в опенофисе
<Sliver_go> xJericho: цска - палермо
<xJericho> ггыыы итальянцы играть разучились? )
<Sliver_go> xJericho: ГА
<Sliver_go> xJericho: ОГА
<NightElf> люди подскажите норм почтовый клиент под линукс плз
<xJericho> просто не представляю чтобы наши научились играть )
<Sliver_go> NightElf: Mozilla Thunderbird
<Sliver_go> NightElf: самый удобный
<xJericho> NightElf фф есть?
<NightElf> xJericho: кто?
<Zigler> кто нибудь поможет с коньками?
<xJericho> фаер фокс )
<Sliver_go> xJericho: вот не поверишь армейцы научились вроде
<SergeyIT> NightElf, а  чем эволюшен не устраивает?
<NightElf> Sliver_go: а как её зовут в терминале? thunderbird?
<Sliver_go> NightElf: хз
<NightElf> SergeyIT: у меня с гмайлом не хочет дружить
<Sliver_go> я ваще баслой пользуюсь
<xJericho> Sliver_go это фантаскика ))) (с)
<Sliver_go> xJericho: )))))
<SergeyIT> Zigler, глянь на форуме, там про конки много...
<xJericho> для фф есть не плохой аддон почтовый симпл маил называется
<Sliver_go> кста
<NightElf> xJericho: я знаю но не люблю аддоны
<Sliver_go> я сегодня сделал великое дело
<NightElf> Sliver_go: какое?) о_О
<Sliver_go> я удалился с гребанных вконтакте и одноклассников
<xJericho> Sliver_go накормил котенка? )))
<NightElf> Sliver_go: круто!!!
<Sliver_go> NightElf: надоело время терять
<Zigler> SergeyIT:я уже лазил про мою траблу ничего нет)) вроде как слыхал что температуру GPU на видяхах от ATI нельзя выводить..
<Sliver_go> на работе все свободное время, а это с 9 утра до 6 вечера там, лучше в кс поиграю
<xJericho> Sliver_go и правильно... все на фейсбук и твиттер )))))))
<Sliver_go> xJericho: не не не
<Sliver_go> мля
<Sliver_go> фейсбук
<Sliver_go> там тоже надо акк удалить
<Sliver_go> и на мейле еще
<Sliver_go> и в миртесен
<Sliver_go> блин зачем я везде регался
<Sliver_go> соцсети зло
<Sliver_go> брррр
<xJericho> гыыы
<Sliver_go> только аська
<Sliver_go> и корпоративная почта
<Sliver_go> больше ниче не надо
<xJericho> интернет зло! все на баррикады ))))
<Sliver_go> xJericho: ггг
<xJericho> или не...
<Sliver_go> так все взяли ножницы и пошли резать витухи)) или молток и долбить по роутерам
<xJericho> компы зло все в ларёк )
<Sliver_go> xJericho: доо за пивом
<xJericho> игрулина есть прикольная а под линой не рабоатет (
<Sliver_go> xJericho: кака?
<xJericho> мир танков
<Sliver_go> не играл
<xJericho> морг молодая игра но прикольная блин
<Sliver_go> xJericho: я в урбан террор или в кс играю
<Sliver_go> остальное как то не хочу
<xJericho> ну танки типа кс тока на танках )))
<Sliver_go> xJericho: это как??? а как хедшоты ставить??? в башню целиться???
<staff_nowa> какой фтп сервер лучше по безопасности и функционалу proftpd или wu-ftp :?
<xJericho> Sliver_go там много таких приколов
<staff_nowa> на убутну сервер
<xJericho> staff_nowa имхо ву-фтп вроде норм
<Sliver_go> xJericho: не в курсе
<Sliver_go> xJericho: слуш а ты откуда?
<xJericho> Sliver_go так вот и не поиграть потому как ХРень надо ставить
<staff_nowa> а пользователи идут с системы или виртуальные на ftp можно создать
<xJericho> Sliver_go Волгоград
<Sliver_go> xJericho: ))))))
<Sliver_go> xJericho: тепло там?
<xJericho> счас нормально
<Sliver_go> xJericho: у нас дождь
<Sliver_go> xJericho: ваще на работу хочу
<Sliver_go> там инет 100 по оптике
<Sliver_go> блин когда понедельник
<xJericho> staff_nowa эт надо пробовать я уже миллион лет как не пользуюсь
<staff_nowa> хмм ну ясна тогда
<xJericho> Sliver_go круто
<Sliver_go> xJericho: двно на линях?
<Sliver_go> xJericho: епта москва
<xJericho> на убунте недавно
<Sliver_go> xJericho: а раньше?
<xJericho> пингвин
<Sliver_go> ооооо
<xJericho> такая УГ должен сказать
<Sliver_go> я счас фряху изучаю
<Sliver_go> xJericho: хочется познать это нечто
<xJericho> КДЕ - ЗЛО сори за капс
<Sliver_go> xJericho: ты чего
<xJericho> гном рулит
<Sliver_go> xJericho: френзи лучше)))))
<xJericho> еще пока не пробовал
<xJericho> Хочешь секса поставь себе федору )))
<Sliver_go> xJericho: дойду и до нее, вообще мечта
<xJericho> или минт )))
<Sliver_go> xJericho: купить на работу пару хардов по террабайту и поставить много много разных дистров линукса и юникс
<xJericho> дос рулит )
<Sliver_go> xJericho: ты еще мандриву предложи
<Sliver_go> xJericho: завтра соляру буду ставить
<Sliver_go> образ уже на харде лежит
<Sliver_go> xJericho: улыбается мне
<xJericho> вот оно тебе надо? извращуга )))
<Sliver_go> xJericho: че)))) просто интерес
<Sliver_go> xJericho: начальство железо спонсирует, мне то чо))))
<xJericho> гыы
<xJericho> домой неси а говори что поломал )
<Sliver_go> все поломанное на склад утаскивают(((
<shenmue> хехе
<xJericho> значит дуй на рынок за поломатыми железками )
<sinner69> всем доброго времени суток
<Sliver_go> я тут недавно мать уронил asus h7p55 v, ох злые были
<xJericho> приф
<Sliver_go> sinner69: прива
<sinner69> у меня вопрос
<Sliver_go> sinner69: довай
<Sliver_go> xJericho: проц снял, мать на склад, вечером новую притащили
<Sliver_go> xJericho: ))))))
<sinner69> как можно изменить картинку на загрузщике grub
<xJericho> надо договорится со складом значит )
<_d4vid> re
<shenmue> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<Sliver_go> sinner69: о боян
<Sliver_go> ))))
<Sliver_go> xJericho: надо
<Sliver_go> там тетка под 60 лет стучит зараза
<Sliver_go> а я недавно только там работаю
<xJericho> знач ломай поменьше  а то выганют
<Sliver_go> xJericho: до меня парнишко раньше, так он в отдел кадров пратскую винду воткнул, сборку от зверЯ))))) два дня уже там восстанавливаю
<Sliver_go> xJericho: заколебался, 1с консультант, бекапы документов
<Sliver_go> тьфу
<Sliver_go> в понедельник почту настроить и все
<xJericho> во ламеры блин 9 меня этот зверь бесит уже
<Sliver_go> xJericho: а мне пох))) я у них приходящим админом)))) а так в аутсорсинговой компании
<xJericho> как будто нормалных сборок нет
<Sliver_go> xJericho: бывают
<Sliver_go> xJericho: я лицензию поставил
<xJericho> хомяк?
<Sliver_go> благо до 15 октября успели наши 40 дисков закупить в хр
<Sliver_go> ага
<xJericho> они ему быро голову снесут, реестр там порезан
<Sliver_go> xJericho: тот парниша только один комп успел переустановить)))) я вот теперь переустанавливай
<xJericho> лучше бы про взяли, он счас стока же стоит
<Sliver_go> xJericho: видел бы ты как он сетку положил, мама родная
<Sliver_go> xJericho: на каждом компе наклейки с лицензией
<Sliver_go> xJericho: пусть стоит как есть
<xJericho> по зверю могу догадаться )))
<Sliver_go> xJericho: кабеля с моего кабинета на втором этаже уходят в другой конец коридора третьего этажа
<Darmiel> Всем привет
<Sliver_go> xJericho: а с бухгалтерии на втром тоже в подвал, хотя рядом стоит ящик со свитчом на 48 портов
<Sliver_go> Darmiel: прива
<xJericho> Darmiel сам привет )
<Darmiel> Подскажите пожалуйста, как ставяться сервисы ircservices?
<Sliver_go> xJericho: идиотизм
<xJericho> Sliver_go бывает, что поделать
<xJericho> Darmiel тебе для чего?
<Darmiel> Ставлю свой IRC сервер
<himik> кто-нибудь заводил под ubuntu систему на базе D510MO?
<Sliver_go> xJericho: у нас в локалке сетка на гигабит, а некоторые жаловались что только 100, а оказывается, он подумал и решил, что легче обжать две пары чем все 4 в джек засовывать, пол дня бегал с обжимкой после этого дебила
<xJericho> Darmiel аа эт жди местных модеров или на форум
<Sliver_go> xJericho: зато теперь красота, все работает, почта ходит, бухгалтерия на мозг не капает, а я могу поспать в серверной или в кс погонять))))
<xJericho> Sliver_go у меня подобная история была
<Sliver_go> xJericho: )))) тогда ты меня понимаешь
<inkvizitor68sl> xJericho, при чём тут местные модеры?
<inkvizitor68sl> Darmiel, google -> hydra + services install
<Sliver_go> inkvizitor68sl: ты проснулся??
<smarty> ooops
<xJericho> inkvizitor68sl при том что они может что дельное подскажут потому что я точно не знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> местные модеры != люди, которые настраивали IRC сервер.
<Sliver_go> inkvizitor68sl: скажи какое нибудь непонятное, страшное слово
<xJericho> inkvizitor68sl ну я подумал что в модеры абы кого не возьмут или я не прав?
<Darmiel> inkvizitor68sl, если б я не гуглил я б не задавал тут вопросы
<inkvizitor68sl> xJericho, модеры != админы irc сервера
<xJericho> inkvizitor68sl ииии?
<inkvizitor68sl> xJericho, ты же не утверждаешь, что все кто пользуются почтой (в смысле создают ящики в вебморде, удаляют их и т.д.) - сами настраивают почтовый сервер.
<xJericho> inkvizitor68sl значит все таки берут кого попало )))
<Sliver_go> xJericho: +1
<inkvizitor68sl> Darmiel, http://forums.theplanet.com/lofiversion/index.php/t12541.html какого черат я вот это за 30 секунд нагуглил?
<inkvizitor68sl> черта* ?
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice xJericho
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Sliver_go
<Sliver_go> чего?
<xJericho> обидился
<smarty> Люди, у кого-нибудь на 10.10 gparted запустился нормально?
<Sliver_go> smarty: у меня
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules | Sliver_go and xJericho
<ubuntuhelp> Sliver_go and xJericho: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sliver_go> inkvizitor68sl: все не ругайся
<smarty> А у меня запускается, сканирует диски и сворачивается и тишина Чё не так?
<Sliver_go> inkvizitor68sl: иди дальше спать
<Sliver_go> smarty: не знаю, у меня норм было
<shenmue> где запускаешь? с live cd?
<xJericho> я 10.10 ставил помучался и переставил на 10.4.1
<Sliver_go> xJericho: а я на 10.10
 * shenmue тоже даунгрейд сделал на 0.4
<Sliver_go> xJericho: даже проблему с глючным переключением раскладки решили
<Sliver_go> щас работает все стабильно
<xJericho> у меня несколько косяков было... со звуковухой и еще там по железу а счас все роботает норм
<Sliver_go> xJericho: на 10.4?
<shenmue> у меня иксы падали постоянно... надоело
<xJericho> не 10.10
<Sliver_go> shenmue: да не щас все нормально
<Darmiel> inkvizitor68sl, перечитай выше самый первый мой вопрос
<Sliver_go> shenmue: а щас че?
<Darmiel> я просил про ircservices
<Darmiel> они так и называются
<shenmue> щас 10.04 =)
<xJericho> shenmue попробуй обновись может перестанет
<smarty> Я помню кода ещё rc была 2.26.35-19  у меня тоже работало а на 2.26.35-22 ни в какую - переустанавливал несколько раз .:-(
<shenmue> дрова бета нвидии конечно... но тут все впорядке а в десятке проблемы
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&q=%22ircservices%22+install+howto&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<xJericho> Sliver_go у тебя кс под лину?
<Sliver_go> на работе да
<Sliver_go> под вином висит
<xJericho> русский?
<Sliver_go> неа
<Sliver_go> зачем
<xJericho> аа под виной нето
<Sliver_go> и так все привычно
<Sliver_go> почему
<xJericho> эт же виндовый
<Sliver_go> если железо позволяет то нормально
<Sliver_go> и чо
<Sliver_go> я и в виртуалке иногда гоняю
<Sliver_go> когда лень винду сворачивать
<xJericho> парень один на треккере обещал выложить серв под лину
<smarty> shenmue НЕ из  System-Administration-GParted
<shenmue> ?
<Sliver_go> shenmue: щас поставлю посмотрю че скажет
<shenmue> я ход мыслей потерял. напомни о чем вы =)
<smarty> shenmue:  Не с лайв CD а из System-Administration-GParted
<Sliver_go> smarty: да не норм все работает
<Sliver_go> smarty: щас поставил посмотрел
<Sliver_go> smarty: проблем не обнаружил
<shenmue> ммм... а смысл его из оси запускать если с разделами не поработаешь пока не отмантируешь
<TomFarr> вечера
<Sliver_go> shenmue: смотря с какими разделами))))
<shenmue> ну нтфс не жалка конечно...
<Sliver_go> shenmue: с бутовым и свапом ни ни
<Sliver_go> shenmue: а с остальными пожалуйста
<smarty> А где его лог посмотреть - может там что полезного можно найти  а то безо всяких ошибок сворачивается и всё....:-(
<shenmue> ну корневой раздел не изменишь ведь?
<Sliver_go> smarty: разверни)))))))
<Sliver_go> shenmue: нет
<Sliver_go> ща тут советов надаю
<luda_> подскажите пожалуйста есть ли под убунту софт для распознавания русского текста?
<shenmue> отсканеного что ли?
<luda_> да
<Sliver_go> luda_: кстати да, что то вроде фан ридера должно быть
<Sliver_go> luda_: файн
<shenmue> есть только название не помню
<luda_> желаьельно шуишное
<luda_> *гуишное для девушки )
<smarty> У меня убунта стоит на третьем свободном диски. Отведено под неё 40 гектар остальные своюодны - хотел создать ещё один раздел и не получаеццо
<Sliver_go> luda_: http://itshaman.ru/it-programmy-dlya-linux/50/raspoznavanie-teksta-v-linux-ubuntu-s-pomoshchyu-cuneiform-yagf
<SergeyIT> smarty, у тебя 3 hdd в компе?
<smarty>  Sliver_go: smarty: разверни)))))))
<Sliver_go> smarty: ну пошутил я))))
<smarty> Оон не в трей сворачивается а вооюще исчезает как будто и не запускал
<shenmue> в консоли gparted
<shenmue> или через судо
<shenmue> раз вопросы про разделы то мой как раз
<shenmue> малость не понял значения /usr
<Sliver_go> smarty: alt+f2 sudo gparted
<smarty> shenmue: в консоли gparted                                                                                                                                               Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon
<shenmue> особенно не понял зачем райден его на другой раздел впихнул
<Sliver_go> luda_: подойдет?
<luda_> сложновато
<luda_> не одобряю геморойную установку ибо в руках ламера мона убить систему
<smarty> Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon - Это чёэто?
<Sliver_go> luda_: да там ниче геморойного, скопировал вставил в терминал... все
<SergeyIT> luda_,  так и комп сжечь можно
<luda_> Сергей, правда?
<Sliver_go> luda_: да парься ты
<Sliver_go> luda_: ща все покажу
<luda_> не ставица
<SergeyIT> luda_,  ага - если пивком на системник плеснуть...
<luda_> пишет что не найдены библиотеки
<Sliver_go> luda_: вижу
<Sliver_go> luda_: ща найдем че нить
<luda_> ставлю вайн
<luda_> буду пытаца файн реадер оживить
<shenmue> блин. кто хочет извилинной пошевелить?
<Sliver_go> luda_: на
<Sliver_go> luda_: http://www.cuneiform.ru/downloads/cuneiform.zip
<Sliver_go> shenmue: че требуетс
<Sliver_go> shenmue: я
<shenmue> оффтоп алгебра =)
<shenmue> http://warchaos.3dn.ru/_fr/24/0693896.jpg
<Sliver_go> shenmue: какой класс?
<shenmue> хз
<shenmue> заставило задуматся
<Sliver_go> херасе
<shenmue> y=x^2 потом через дискрименнат. вот формулы не помню
<luda_> <Sliver_go> там под винду
<luda_> гуи тока
<luda_> я уже скачивал
<Sliver_go> luda_: да ну
<franki> Есть кто живой?
<smarty> Вот чё под рутом пишет                                                                                                                    sudo gparted
<smarty> ======================
<smarty> libparted : 2.3
<smarty> ======================
<smarty> glibmm-ERROR **:
<smarty> unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler:
<smarty> what: basic_string::_S_create
<smarty> aborting...
<smarty> Это про чё? Куда копать?
<Sliver_go> smarty: это на что так ругается?
<franki> Ясно, живые есть - это радует...
<Sliver_go> franki: да да есть
<smarty> На gparted под рутом
<edik> sudo apt-get remove gparted
<edik> sudo apt-get install gparted
<lukinfore> smarty, это ты из иксов его запускаешь?
<smarty> Lf gthtcnfdkzk e;t hfp gznm
<smarty> Да переставлял уже раз пять
<Sliver_go> edik: дельный совет
<edik> исчеб, буквально 5 мин назад так же решил проблему с пхп + mysql
<edik> pho_mysql не становится через reinstall
<Sliver_go> smarty: если есть другие ядра попробуй со старым загрузится и там попробовать, мож косяк там кроется
<luda_> shenmue че там решать на 1 минуту уравнение
<edik> переустанови он сам разберется с ядром
<Sliver_go> luda_: реши
<Sliver_go> edik: не факт
<shenmue> минута пошла
<Sliver_go> shenmue: гыы
<edik> Sliver_go: счас проверим )
<Sliver_go> edik: у меня сразу все встало
<Sliver_go> edik: всмысле установилось
<edik> у меня тоже всегда норм стоит
<edik> аа
<Sliver_go> edik: гыыыы
<luda_> 2 способа: 1 загнать в сайлаб или октав 2) подставить x^2 = t и 2 раза решить квадратное уравнение
<edik> :))
<Sliver_go> luda_: что ты сказал????
<Sliver_go> luda_: я дурак и такое не понимаю
<Darmiel> как запускаются ircservices?
<shenmue> минута прошла
<Sliver_go> luda_: кстати с t делно
<Sliver_go> luda_: пасибо
<Sliver_go> ща решу
<shenmue> я об этом уже говорил =)
<shenmue> ответа должно быть либо два либо ни одного
<luda_> ну ето в школе 9 класс )
<shenmue> вообще восьмой но школа позади уж лет десять как
<luda_> как отучить файн запускаь экзешники по 2 клику мышкой?
<Sliver_go> тут не до этого
<Sliver_go> наши зенит 3-0 выигрывают, два гола подряд
<luda_> *wine
<Sliver_go> залезь в свойства файла
<Sliver_go> права
<Sliver_go> разрешить запускать как приложение, сними галочку
<smarty> Sliver_go: smarty: если есть другие ядра попробуй со старым загрузится и там попробовать, мож косяк там кроется             Неа я сразу ставил 10.10 просто в rc оно было 2.26.35-19 на нём точно джипартед работал а 10.10.10  обновился до  2.26.35-22 и обрубило...
<ozstr1ker> привет рум подскажите пожалуйста как исправить каой недочет: флеш видео при развороте на весь экран не проигрывается а просто замирает а звук идет, раньше все работало это после какого-то обновления повисла работа плагина, как можно исправить и у к
<Sliver_go> smarty: мда
<Sliver_go> ozstr1ker: попробуй под другим браузером
<Sliver_go> у меня похожая проблема была
<ozstr1ker> Sliver_go это не серьезно мне надо чтоб в лисе работало
<ozstr1ker> чтоб не размениваться
<edik> adoboвый флеш плеер не используй
<ozstr1ker> вот у меня adoba plugin свежий
<ozstr1ker> раньше была похожая проблема надо было переустанавливать флеш
<ozstr1ker> а сейчас все поменялось старый плагин заменился adobой
<Sliver_go> я курить
<ozstr1ker> это не вариант решения
<Sliver_go> как с эвэй выйти кста?
<ozstr1ker> ладно видать все спят
<Sliver_go> потомя?
<ozstr1ker> как и входить
<ozstr1ker> и /away
<Sliver_go> я в эвэй щас
<Sliver_go> как с него выйти
<Sliver_go> короче я курить
<Taurendil> никто не спит!) какие траблы?)
<ozstr1ker> plhfdcndeqnt
<smarty> C gparted на 10.10 парюсь
<smarty> Есть чё сказать?
<ozstr1ker> Taurendil lf djn vj; tcnm jndtn e dfc
<ozstr1ker> ой
<ozstr1ker> Taurendil привет мож есть ответ у вас не работает корректно флеш в полноэкранном режиме в лисе как полечить этот недочет?
<lukinfore> ozstr1ker, те флеш проигрывается только в браузере не видно?
<ozstr1ker> smarty можно с лайв сиди разметить
<Taurendil> в смысле притормаживает или вообще не работает?
<ozstr1ker> lukinfore все вижу и все работает но на весь экран замирает картинка а звук идет дальше
<lukinfore> мож окно флеша за боаузером появляется?
<smarty> Да знаю я . Не понятно что случилось - почему из гуи не работает
<Taurendil> а машина нормальная?
<lukinfore> свернуть не пробовал7
<ozstr1ker> убрал hardware acceleration не помогло
<shenmue> поставь non free версию
<ozstr1ker> сворачиваю и все работает
<ozstr1ker> машина два ядра интел 1.6 на один гиг
<Taurendil> а что за флеш? игры или видео?
<ozstr1ker> разве что инет 256килобит
<ozstr1ker> но раньше же все работало
<Taurendil> инет это другое, он бы у тебя останавливался и докачивал просто
<ozstr1ker> онлайн видео
<Taurendil> а flash free?
<ozstr1ker> фильмы и ютюб
<ozstr1ker> был free а сейчас adoba проникла
<ozstr1ker> non free flash plugin почему то больше не поддерживается
<ozstr1ker> либоя ошибаюсь
<ozstr1ker> что ковырять надо в лисе
<ozstr1ker> или что с флешем сделать чтоб проблема не возвращалась?
<ozstr1ker> скажу сразу что ничего не трогал это после обновления не заметил как все испортилось причем сначало то работало то нет а теперь виснет картинка и все
<Taurendil> секи, у меня стоит flashplugin-nonfree в синаптике ставил и все ок
<ozstr1ker> так  у меня так же было
<Taurendil> снеси ща все и поставь заново из синаптика
<ozstr1ker> окей а как избавится от адобы
<ozstr1ker> она тенется за видео
<ozstr1ker> получается что я смотрю видео на полный экран простым увеличнением
<ozstr1ker> =)
<Taurendil> ну да, без него никак)
<ozstr1ker> да и с адобой все работало
<Taurendil> ну у меня работает, при том что комп старый
<ozstr1ker> наверное надо оперативы докупить
<Taurendil> подлагивает конеч слегка, но терпимо
<ozstr1ker> да и у меня не новый
<Taurendil> у меня 2002 года)
<ozstr1ker> ну у меня не продлашивает видео либо идет либо грузится
<ozstr1ker> да старенькое железо
<ozstr1ker> но с линуксом старый конь борозды не портит)
<Taurendil> если под боксами сидеть, то нормально, а под гномом чувствуется тугодумие конечно)
<ozstr1ker> так надо компиз отрубить
<ozstr1ker> у меня компиз настроен не хило
<ozstr1ker> раньше типо глюка было с ним и флешем
<ozstr1ker> но это опять же лишние флеш моды
<Taurendil> у меня выключено все)
<ozstr1ker> найкед)
<Taurendil> что только можно) надо опять под боксы)
<ozstr1ker> сия рум
<pahan> hi народ, вопрос по Network Manager. У меня 2 сетевухи и две настройки на каждую сетевуху как мне сделать чтобы первая настройка пременялась к первой сетевухе а втарая ко второй?
<Taurendil> правь конфиг руками, eth0 первая eth1- вторая
<Taurendil> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Taurendil> там уже разберешься)
<pahan> ок
<pahan> а это настройки будут через network managet?
<Taurendil> нет, манагер можно вообще снести)
<pahan> ясн, пасиб
<Taurendil> а вообще есть разные менеджеры, более или менее удобные для каждого, всегда можно погуглить
<Taurendil> если уж охота через менеджер настроить
<pahan> я читал на сайте производителя но тамм описываются как через гуи работать
<pahan> о нашол кажись
<luda_> Ура
<luda_> я распознал текст под линуксом
<luda_> етот день свершился
<shenmue> грац
<shenmue> но минута давно прошла
<pahan> а как узнать uuid сетевого интерфейса?
<ArriFF> test
<ubuntuhelp> ArriFF, Понг.
<jlewka1> pahan, сетевого интерфеса? lshw единственное что в голову приходит..
<hookah[away]> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah[away], Failed!
<hookah[away]> блин. у меня фейлд
<hookah[away]> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah[away], Fail!
<shenmue> бида
<Megido> шо такое?
<shenmue> у него фейлд
<Megido> и че
<shenmue> =)
<Megido> квирк юзаеш?
<shenmue> опера
<Megido> с оперы в ирке??
<shenmue> да
<Megido> о.О
<shenmue> в ней же ирц клиент встроен
<Megido> нафик такое нада?
<shenmue> най мой взгляд самый удобный
<shenmue> еще консольные не плохие а вот все гуишные шняга
<Megido> нихрена квирк нармальный
<shenmue> знаки препинания рулят
<shenmue> и педалят
<Megido> ага
<Megido> питон шариш?
<shenmue> в тотеме двд меню как вызвать?
<shenmue> нет... я не прогер
<Megido> че такое двд меню?
<shenmue> хотя про питон говрят тормозной
<Megido> он не тормозной он интерпритируемый
<shenmue> эм... двд меню это меню на диске где фильмы выбирать, язык и субтитры
<Megido> ну  наверно запустить кусок двд диска там где меню :D
<shenmue> программы на питоне медленные все по сравнению с другими языками
<shenmue> немного все же знаю =)
<Megido> как там 1_1.vob если я формат непутаю
<Urlink> Ïðèâåò íàðîä! Åñòü 2 ïðîâàéäåðà ó êîòîðûõ åñòü ñåòåâûå ðåñóðñû, êîòîðûå äîñòóàíû òîëüêî ïî ÈÏ ïðîâàéäåðà. Êàê ìîæíî ñ ïîìîùüþ ñåðâåðà íà óáóíòå ðåàëèçîâàòü ïðîêñè ÷òîáâ ïîëó÷èòü äîñòóï ê ðåñðñàì ïðîâàéäåðà
<ubuntuhelp> Urlink! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Megido> икстись!
<shenmue> на любом двд проигрывателе есть кнопка для вызова двд меню
<shenmue> ты хоть раз лицензионные фильмы на двд покупал?
<Megido> shenmue: лет сто назад :D хотя спицальна для тибя могу глянуть
<Megido> у меня дета школа убийц валяеца
<shenmue> ты на лине потому что он бесплатный?
<fffars> привет всем
<Megido> не потомушо он не глючит как виндовс и много че можна делать из консоли
<Megido> так бы сказать неотходя от кассы
<fffars> это только у меня в Тотеме бывает сообщение Соединение разорвано?
<shenmue> ты ютьюб смотришь через тотем?
<fffars> нет просто видео файл
<fffars> перескакиваю пару раз и такое
<shenmue> плагины поодключай все
<Megido> я походу сдурел
<fffars> да всё равно
<fffars> Какого хрена нужен такой проигрыватель как стандартный?
<fffars> vlc или mplayer и норм
<Megido> или ктото додумался всунуть етот звук в музыку о.О
<shenmue> всегда есть выбор
<shenmue> твое имхо только твое имхо
<fffars> нет. ну просто тотем неккоректно работает частенько
<shenmue> умвр
<fffars> например показывешь виндузятнико а там херь полезла с ошибками
<Megido> эээ
<Megido> че тотем неумет двд читать???
<shenmue> я щас двд смотрю через тотем
<Megido> и плагинов искать нехочет
<shenmue> пираты карибского моря
<fffars> да вот например двухгиговый avi
<fffars> развернул фулскрин
<Megido> а я несмотрю
<Urlink> Привет. Есть провайдер доступ к ресурсам, которого только для его пользователей, как сделать прокси сервер на убунте, чтобы пользователи другого провайдера могли получить доступ к ресурсу?
<fffars> перескочил на какоенибудь место
<fffars> он ускоряется беззвука потом ошибка
<fffars> а так всегда
<shenmue> кодеки ставил?
<fffars> ну то что он сам находил
<shenmue> 10.10?
<fffars> када щёлкал по файлу
<fffars> да
<fffars> раньше тоже было
<shenmue> ясно
<fffars> помоему его не пилят
<Urlink> знает кто?
<Megido> фак
<Megido> кодеки 46 метров весят о.О
<Megido> мб я чет не то нашол?
<Megido> shenmue: как называеца кодек для .vob ?
<shenmue> !vob
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='vob'
<shenmue> что то превью на воб не пашет =(
<shenmue> а нет. все работает ^^
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-05
<fffars> вопрос: можно ли включать галочки в источнике приложений не поддерживаемые и не включённые в офф. релиз?
<shenmue> разрешаю
<fffars> к плохому это не приведёт? или это не рекомендуется?
<shenmue> нет
<fffars> тоесть он не создаст конфликтов пакетам?
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/repositories
<inkvizitor68sl> все спят чтоле) ?
<shenmue> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> @names
<inkvizitor68sl> @nicks
<ubuntuhelp> [Dmitry], [Green], ^DEMOSS^, _d4vid, Afrit, akaWolf, amgarching, antik, artus|znc|, bazhang, Br[angel], ChanServ, citadeldimon, edgbla, enhydra, Ep5iloN__, He||isH, himik, informetall, Infra_HDC, inkvizitor68sl, jillsmitt_, jillsmitt_h, kroxiksut, l0ser140, lepota, locobot_1, MagicLover1, Magik, mc_fail, miOw, mva, net_toxic, Nikoli, Noka_, OccaM, Pest, poncha, Poshlykov, (1 more message)
<inkvizitor68sl> @more
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, rmv, seif, sharikoff[away], shenmue, sinner69, snobstyle, TomFarr, ubuntar, ubuntuhelp, ubuntulog, updoznak, Xam, XuMuK, Yegor, YuuDaiFudo, ZeVoluciON, and zloykolobok
<shenmue> ы
<Magik> как сделать команду на 1000 запросов ctcp?
<edgbla> предлогаю врезать, по наглой инквизиторской морде))
<inkvizitor68sl> мне на них плевать
<inkvizitor68sl> спать хватит
<inkvizitor68sl> давайте проблемы насущные обсуждать
<inkvizitor68sl> например
<inkvizitor68sl> есть 8 ядер, 8 гигов памяти
<inkvizitor68sl> правильным будет отдать их все виртуалкам или нет?
<shenmue> лучше бедным раздать
<inkvizitor68sl> а бедные чем могут помочь? )
<Magik> shenmue:  шинума , у тебя квирк ?
<shenmue> опера
<inkvizitor68sl> шинума оО
<inkvizitor68sl> а я думал шенму
<inkvizitor68sl> шенмю точнее
<shenmue> сэнму правильней
<Magik> точно
<inkvizitor68sl> а... japanese
<Magik> а продавец, который мне эту игру продавал, обозвал её шинумой
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг()
<shenmue> чот фридум не пашет =(
<Magik> Все в машину!
<shenmue> пду тогда в кастельванию на мобилке играть
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<inkvizitor68sl> кастельвания!
<shenmue> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> тоже надо поиграться)
<shenmue> соньку первую отдал а вот диск с симфони оф зе найт себе оставил =) берегу
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.andkon.com/arcade/adventureaction/castlevania/
<shenmue> на яве для мобилок от китайцев 4 части есть
<inkvizitor68sl> на флеше больше всё равно
<inkvizitor68sl> да и эмулятор под рукой()
<inkvizitor68sl> в xtreme побегаю, пожалуй
<jillsmitt_h> inkvizitor68sl, в бан
<jillsmitt_h> пожизненно
<jillsmitt_h> за хайлайт хозяина
<inkvizitor68sl> jillsmitt_h, хм?
<jillsmitt_h> я щас сижу и смотрю на графики загрузки сети, там график показывает ритмичную активность, я думаю, кто-то досмерти меня запинговать решил
<jillsmitt_h> в результате это я пингую на одном из рабочих столов в свернутом терминале
<jillsmitt_h> паранойя...
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<Lorgus> привет страна
<rapidsp> да
<Lorgus> пойду посплю
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохохохо! http://www.linux.org.ru/news/russia/5520453 Может теперь если я в своей квартире буду устанавливать Убунту, тоже на лоре написать, что у меня Linux Install Fest?
<UNIm95> Offoffoff да можешь
<Offoffoff> Как вообще такие новости пропускают? Ведь они не такие глобальные, как существование http://www.ubuntology.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<jillsmitt_h> Offoffoff, а че такого? чуваки решили заинсталиться
<jillsmitt_h> новость
<jillsmitt_h> + 1 село для СПО
<Offoffoff> Ыыы... откуда в Сибири немцы? 60% немцев.
<Offoffoff> Фашисты что-ли пленные?
<Offoffoff> Хотя не удивительно, что там проводится Install Fest.
<jillsmitt_h> это зог прикинулся =)
<Offoffoff> Русские мужики тупо пьют, немцы изучают и ставят Линукс.
<jillsmitt_h> я бы выпил и пошел ставить линукс
<Offoffoff> ыыыыы
<jillsmitt_h> один фиг там женщин наверное не будет
<jillsmitt_h> если будут, я выпью и пойду ставить женщин
<jillsmitt_h> когда женщины устанут ставиться, начнем ставить линукс
<jillsmitt_h> вместе с ними
<skai> ьыц
<NoNick> доброе утро
<edik> доброе
<rapidsp> вайнтрикс какой нонче суровый стал
<rapidsp> аж с графическим выбором компонентов
<skai> rapidsp: выползай из криокамеры.он графику имеет уже года два
<rapidsp> ))
<rapidsp> ну мы народ темный
<skai> академиев не кончали:)мелкоскопов не имеем, просто глаз пристрелявши:)
<rapidsp> както так :)
<Jsmt> Пинг
<tonius> у меня есть архив.tar какой командой извлечь из него файлО ?
<Nebulosa> tar xvf $1
<tonius> чем заменить $1 ?
<Nebulosa> архив.tar
<tonius> спасибо
<smarty> Если кто не вкурсе - я вчера здесь поднимал вопрос по работе gparted на 2.26.35-22.  Несколько челов отписались что всё работает. Либо они не въехали что вопрос именно о 2.26.35-22 а не о каком другом ядре либо ..... Таки у кого gparted на 2.26.35-22 работает нормально. Не торопите
<tonius> smarty use UTF-8
<smarty> Это ты о чём? Не можешь меня прочитать что ли ?
<himik> smarty: а в чем смысл искать тех, у кого работает ненормально?
<wrossin> smarty: Да все нормально
<smarty> wrossin: smarty: Да все нормально Rfrfz dthcbz пзфкеув? Какое ядро? На 2.26.35-19 у меня тоже работало.
<wrossin> 2.6.35-22
<smarty> Какая версия gparted
<wrossin> 0.6.2
<skai> фух.я уж думал я пропустил кучу ядер и у нас больше нет 2.6, а есть ветка 2.26
<wrossin> описка у парня вышла. Не бить же его
<himik> описка второй день подряд
<smarty> Поискал по сети - не я один - многие парятся с этим и команда gparted официально признала баг и в  0.7.0 он исправлен , но дело в том что эта версия есть только для  Live CD а хотелось бы поиметь нормальное приложение. Вот я и не возьму в тол как это может у вас работатÑ
<himik> smarty: а что там за баг то?
<smarty> http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=14331
<wrossin> Но в оф. репах нет 0.7.0 а есть только 0.6.2
<NoNick> джумла кто нибудь занимается ?
<NoNick> дайте плагинов\модулей
<smarty> wrossin: Но в оф. репах нет 0.7.0 а есть только 0.6.2  Так и я о том - ставлю через software center - вырубается сразу после сканирования дисков -даже версию не могу посмотреть  - с лайв cd 0.7.0  всё работает чики-чики..:-/
<smarty> И  почему у вас 0.6.2 работает?
<wrossin> smarty: Это загадка на которую пока нет ответа.
<skai> ребяяяяятаааа...ы слышали про форк хомм3 для линуха?не офф релиз под линух одной эратии,а полноценный порт воговского движка?
<smarty> А  как из сырцов скомпилировать нормальный пакет для установки?  В gparted-live-0.7.0-2 .iso исходники есть.
<skai> smarty: зайди на хауту и посмотри подробную инструкцию по сборке
<skai> как там на табличке писали? ищи, компиляй, совокупляй мозги?:)
<smarty> мозги совокупляй  - а то рифма теряется :)
<skai> дык там не слово совокупляй:)и мозги замес гусей:)
<skai> |rapidsp|
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Понг.
<smarty> skai: smarty: зайди на хауту и посмотри подробную инструкцию по сборке.         В образе есть readme и install. Читал-читал аж моск закипел. Я думал может как-нибудь в двух словах можно ....:-(
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> а.... гребанный опен офис, куда он дел последний вариант моей курсовой?!?!?!
<NoNick> LOL
<NoNick>  /tmp ?
<NoNick> cat  гребаная_курсовая.odt
<jlewka> нет
<jlewka> и лост и фоунт пуст
<skai> NoNick: и вот что тебе даст кат?ты бы хоть поизучал баш, прежде чем смешить людей
<jlewka> :'(
<NoNick> skai, ты лучше бы одним абзацем рассказал как твоё ядро долбанное поставить, а не в трёх частях, сразу нельзя всё сразу сказать ?
<jillsmitt_h> NoNick, в устаровке ядра ничего сложного нет
<jillsmitt_h> абзац - это слишком много для этой процедуры
<NoNick> я не из гильдии красноглазок
<NoNick> для меня надо всё по пунктам написать
<NoNick> а не просто на фак послать
<jillsmitt_h> а оно тебе вообще надо?
<jillsmitt_h> уважительно относись к разработчикам ядра
<jillsmitt_h> они вовсе не красноглазые
<jillsmitt_h> они волосатые и в сандалях
<NoNick> если чел утверждает что производительность видео дает реальный прирост
<NoNick> надо ли мне это ?
<jillsmitt_h> нет не надо
<NoNick> не тебе решать
<NoNick> что мне надо
<jillsmitt_h> потому что это он утверждает, а не видный деятель
<jillsmitt_h> из мира компьютинга, к которому бы стоило прислушаться
<NoNick> давайте клеймо ему на лоб поставим тогда ?
<NoNick> он не видный деятель
<jlewka> ох слава моим яйцам, я нашел ее, просто сохранилось не под тем именем, и не в ту папку, и не в том формате....
<jillsmitt_h> когда конфигурацию ядра очистишь от ненужных вещей, производительность вырастает
<jlewka> намного?
<jillsmitt_h> нет
<jillsmitt_h> но если комп старый - то да
<NoNick> бред
<NoNick> две недели конфигурить ядро, потом еще два дня компиляции, чтобы _вродебы_ ощутить прирост производительности на старом компе
<jillsmitt_h> ты с ума сошел?
<jillsmitt_h> если рука набита ты за час справишься
<jillsmitt_h> если у тебя на второй пень
<jillsmitt_h> не*
<jillsmitt_h> да и там, первая компиляция долго, последующие быстро
<jlewka> NoNick, а как же приобретенный опыт?
<jillsmitt_h> NoNick, вообще странно, с таким подходом и свет не мил будет
<jillsmitt_h> позитивнее
<NoNick> ну да
<jillsmitt_h> не нравится - вали
<NoNick> первый раз две недели
<NoNick> второй побыстрее
<jillsmitt_h> чего ты там конфигурировал такого...
<jillsmitt_h> что две недели убил
<NoNick> нафиг надо столько времени тратить безсмысленно
<jillsmitt_h> твою переферию по пальцам пересчитать
<NoNick> откуда такая инфа ?
<jillsmitt_h> догадался
<jillsmitt_h> NoNick, короче попробуй и не ломайся, сам все поймешь
<razmet> Ггггг. А потом придет новое ядро и его снова пересобирать?
<NoNick> кароче новое ядро с репы залилось но в груб не засунулось
<NoNick> что делать ?
<razmet> гар второй?
<razmet> грап
<NoNick> вроде както груб надо рехашить чтобы он нашел новое
<NoNick> 10.10 бубунта
<NoNick> там вроде еще не второй а 1.93ebeta )
<razmet> sudo update-grub
<jlewka> 1.93 это второй
<jlewka> первый был , до 1.0
<jlewka> вроде так там счет идет
<razmet> только ядро (и все остальные запчасти ядра) должны быть в /boot
<razmet> кстати: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74165 хау ту шка по грабу
<smarty> NoNick: там вроде еще не второй а 1.93ebeta )                                        Ты походу с момента установки не бновлялся.   Шас  уже GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS)  Version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3 (grub-pc)
<NoNick> одной цыферкой ошибся ) 1.98
<NoNick> razmet, tnx
<smarty> Кроме того к нему GUI прикрутили  (StartUp-Manager)- удобно
<swd> всем привет
<jlewka> привет
<jlewka> NoNick, http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grub_2_%D0%BE%D1%82_%D0%90_%D0%B4%D0%BE_%D0%AF вот еще хороший хов ту
<User149[web]> zdarova rebata
<jlewka> привет
<imax1> привет всем)
<jlewka> хай
<User149[web]> ya noviy v ubuntu, ranshe fseqda polzivalos WINdows,  shas uje 3 dna ustonavil UBUNTU-) , tolka nikak ne moqu podkluchitsa v win domain
<User149[web]> pomaqite plz
<imax1> хочу поредактировать файлик inittab, но он почему то пустой к меня... почему?
<jlewka> первое что нужно сделать, поставить UTF-8 кодлировку, и печатать нормально..
<imax1> хочу вырубить 4 виртуальные консоли и оставить только 2
<imax1> у меня стоит utf-8
<jlewka> я не тебе)
<aurodionov> всем доброе время суток
<imax1> мне кто нить что нить про inittab подскажет?
<jlewka> прет
<|^DEMOSS^|> хай
<|^DEMOSS^|> мне пора уже  сборник стихов выпускать
<jlewka> а где кстати он лежит?)
<aurodionov> у когонить наутилус после обновления слетал ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> мой сборник стихов ?? jlewka:
<jlewka> нет)))
<[Raiden]> imax1: если создаш иниттаб, то будет читаться, ран ьше по крайней мере читался. Или , задача у тебя какая?
<|^DEMOSS^|> =) а то я уже хотел ссылку дать )
<jlewka> ну давай))) в метро почитаем)))
<|^DEMOSS^|> одно из последних -  http://demoss-line.ru/files/paral.txt
<dimon__> r
<|^DEMOSS^|> а это сборник  http://demoss-line.ru/files/stihi.doc
<jlewka> честно говоря, нечего не понимаю...)
<|^DEMOSS^|> для этого нужно знать меня , и прочитать сборник
<|^DEMOSS^|> переложить все это на реалии нашей жизни
<jlewka> эх... нет, на такой подвиг я не пойду...(
<|^DEMOSS^|> и тогда придет и к тебе понимание и узришь ты незримую сущность человека и чувства его, что передать можно лишь меж строк стихотворных
<jlewka> нетнетнет, в розовых очках куда веселее)
<|^DEMOSS^|> [Raiden]:  да? дорогой товарисч 8)
<|^DEMOSS^|> jlewka:  про это тоже написано в моих стихах ))
<[Raiden]> вам виднее
<sharikoff> пщщ
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: приветствую
<sharikoff> привет
<|^DEMOSS^|> как то так ) http://demoss-line.ru/files/new-age.mp3
<razmet> А разве inittab еще используется в Убунте?
<[Raiden]> razmet: может использоваться. Но по умолчанию ранлевел не там задается
<[Raiden]> /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<[Raiden]> в федоре 15 будет системд и начнется цирк
<[Raiden]> где-то он, где-то апстарт, где-то родной сис5инит
<[Raiden]> про генту с арчем ваще молчу )
<jlewka> а в деб где?
<[Raiden]> Тем кому приходится с разными дистрами иметь дела, придется парить мозг больше
<[Raiden]> в деб незнаю. Я вообще не видел дебиан.
<jlewka> а в фрибсд как, сильно по структуре отличается?
<[Raiden]> спроси у дебиановцев )
<[Raiden]> во фре сильно. Но частичная совместимость с систем5 есть. Например тоже можно юзат ьиниттаб, если создать
<[Raiden]> в арче и генте бсд инит. Там можно посмотреть
<jlewka> хм.. надо будет поставить)
<jlewka> я вот хочу какой нить еще один дистр поставить
<jlewka> а что не знаю
<jlewka> бсд, или линукс
<[Raiden]> ну посмотри арч, или вот федора рф ремикс буквально на днях вышла 14 версии
<jlewka> млин, черт,Ю уже 22 минуты, всем пока)
<jlewka> о.. спасиб)
<[Raiden]> бсд - фиг знает. Это не линукс. Поэтому сам решай ) Для общего развития мона и посмотреть.
<[Raiden]> мне почему-то лень )
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд у фрибсд есть 1 плюс - мало модов. И у всех у них общий корень - фрибсд.
<[Raiden]> в линях сам черт ногу сломит, кто от кого произошел, какие эт оизменения дало и т.д.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> слишком безконтрольная свобода...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Линукс удобен впринципе тоже. Если не приходится прыгать с дистра на дистр и изучать ньюансы каждого.
<[Raiden]> и мне кажется некоторые дистры всё дальше будут уходить друг от друга. Система инита только цветочки. Ещё разные патчи к одинаковым программам. А скоро и разные ифейсы.
<[Raiden]> где-то будет гном шелл, где-то может быть юнити.
<[Raiden]> если напугал - простите )
<|^DEMOSS^|> я на дебике как был так и буду
<|^DEMOSS^|> и все нормально )
<[Raiden]> деб возможно 1 из самыйх идеологически правильных ) Некомерческая организация, длинная история... Консерватизм в плане всяких новых хреней.
<[Raiden]> а такие дистры как арч или федора или даже убунта. - это постоянное изменение и самое новое. + фирменные фичи.
<[Raiden]> допустим, убунта уже 3 вида сплэшей сменила ) за какие-то 3 года.
<abra> Марк все экспериментирует
<[Raiden]> это конечно моё имхо.
<abra> это в мире мастдая можно бояться изменений, а кто использует линукс, у них всегда есть выбор
<razmet> Фряшка - самая стабильная система (ИМХО)! Я для своих файл - серверов только ее.
<[Raiden]> мб
<abra> имхо имхо
<[Raiden]> но для десктопа думаю фря меньше подходит...
<razmet> Фряшка слабо распространена и консервативна. Потому не надо переучиваться часто и ломают ее реже ))
<razmet> Я пробовал фрю на десктопе. НУНАХ!
<abra> razmet, а всякие PC-BSD?))
<razmet> Нет, я нашел идеал )))
<[Raiden]> и какой он?
<razmet> Консольная ФриБСД ))). Два года только изредка обслуживаю
<razmet> И сплю спокойно )))
<[Raiden]> насчет боязни изменений согласен. У кучи дистров есть и плюсы. Всегда можно куда-то срулить.
<razmet> А на десктопе  -Убунту и без вариантов
<|^DEMOSS^|> о_О
<abra> razmet, Debian GNU/FreeBSD ))
<|^DEMOSS^|> razmet: я на дебике в десктопе
<|^DEMOSS^|> razmet: даже флеш плеера нет и не нужен )
<[Raiden]> ну, мне нужен. Хотя всеравн оставлю руками ,а не из дистра.
<razmet> У Дебиана, к сожалению,  допилы чаще случаются чем у попсовой Бубунты )))
<|^DEMOSS^|> ??? тоесть ?
<[Raiden]> превью 10.2 у меня лучше работает
<abra> oO
<|^DEMOSS^|> razmet: ???????
<razmet> Я про свой опыт. Мне меньше геммора с Убунту было, чем с Дебианчиком. )))
<razmet> Хотя я сюда с Gentooo-шки перебрался ))
<razmet> Сорри, отойду
<[Raiden]> Я вот тоже в убунте. Пока изменения не сильно беспокоят, некотоыре даже радуют. Что касается юнити в 11.хх - напугало. Но там будет возможност ьклассический гном поставить - судя по слухам.
<|^DEMOSS^|> [Raiden]: рано радуешься, - в убунту работают строгие пацаны. Они выпилят все что касается гнома и поставят нас на юнити истинный ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в таком случае убегу :)
<|^DEMOSS^|> чо всем дебиан не нравится - у меня пока еще не нашлось чего-то нерабочего
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает. Наверное многим нравится. Прост оты на канале убунты.
<[Raiden]> :)
<|^DEMOSS^|> хочу еще CentOS  попробовать -но пока не вкуриваю принципов
<|^DEMOSS^|> точнее я знаю что это паралель с ред хат
<|^DEMOSS^|> но я себе тогда представляю что цента имеет и теже минусы что и шапка
<|^DEMOSS^|> [Raiden]: дя ?
<[Raiden]> угу )
<[Raiden]> незнаю правда какие ты минусы в редххате нашел. Кроме того что он платный, с которого сентос делается.
<[Raiden]> думаю там минус в старых версиях и конкретной заточке под сервера
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> Каноникал продолжает пугать
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/5522136
<Poligraph> Здравствуйте, уважаемые. Есть вопрос по Убунту. Никак не могу расшарить жёсткий диск на машине с Убунту таким образом, чтобы остальные компьютеры в сети под управлением Винды могли свободно использовать его по сети для полного доступÐ
<Poligraph> Помогите, пожалуйста!
<Werlock> use utf-8
<Poligraph> utf-8 used.
<Poligraph> Столько народу и все молчят... Мда, праздники...
<swd> samba настроена
<[Raiden]> Poligraph: Не все используют шаринг и конкретно самбу. Если тут нет ответа - пробуй форум. Только не просто НЕМОГУ, а с описанием что делаешь, параметров сети и твоих настроек самбы.
<[Raiden]> вообще в гугле масса решений по настройке самбы
<Poligraph> [Raiden] Вот, спасибо что откликнулся :) Так. Самба настроена, наверно. По крайней мере я накопал один мануал где человек настраивает две папки: одна для записи, другая для чтения. Я проследовал по его настройкам:
<swd> гы наверно или настроена
<[Raiden]> полазий тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=93381.0
<Poligraph> и действительно. В одну папку ис под винды можно пробиться и создать там что-нибудь. Но при попытке вписать вот такое /multimedia/SERVER ничерта не выходит. SERVER - есть жёсткий который я расшарить хочу. Он появляется в нужной папке, но винда пишет 
<Poligraph> доступа" и более того
<swd> не он наверно меня игнорит, а я помочь хотел
<Poligraph> swd - я, к сожалению, понятия не имею :(
<swd> testparm в консоле вывод сюда
<swd> или в приват
<[Raiden]> Это можешь листануть ещё  http://sudouser.com/ustanovka-samba-servera-na-ubuntu-debian-za-5-minut.html
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Poligraph> swd - 5 сек, сейчас.
<Poligraph> Load smb config files from /ect/samba/smb.conf
<Poligraph> rlimit_max: rlimit_max (1024) below minimum Windows limit (16384)
<Poligraph> Processing section  "[printers]"
<Poligraph> Processing section  "[print$]"
<Poligraph> Processing section  "[public]"
<Poligraph> Processing section  "[upload]"
<[Raiden]> ну и чт ос ним делать )
<Poligraph> Loaded sevise files OK.
<Poligraph> Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<Poligraph> Вот. Таки, наверно, не настроено...
 * [Raiden] взл ножницы и порезал Poligraph на мелкие кусочки! Получилось: |P|o|l|i|g|r|a|p|h|
<swd> используй paste
<swd> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<swd> и потом линк сюда
<Poligraph> У меня убунту на другом компе стоит.
<swd> дык зайди с него
<swd> в чем проблема
<[Raiden]> начни с раздачи инета на комп с убунтой , хехе
<Poligraph> Там IRC болталки нет, или я не нашёл. Короче пока тут работает.
<swd> что бы скачать клиент ирц sudo apt-get install xchat в консоле
<[Raiden]> xchat , kvirc , opera, pidgin , weexhat , chatzilla ...
<[Raiden]> *weechat
<swd> ну кто что предпочитает
<swd> можно и irssi
<swd> ))
<Poligraph> Раздача инета меня не интересует. Задача проста - расшарить жёсткий для полного доступа. Ну и дровишки на принтер прикрутить, но это потом.
<Poligraph> Болталку туда постом поставлю. Пока так работает.
<swd> ну ты не дал полного вывода команды testparm
<Poligraph> Да, сейчас. Разбираюсь потихоньку.
<swd> пример вывода http://paste.ubuntu.com/526215/
<Poligraph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526217/
<Poligraph> swd - Что скажешь?
<swd> тебе надо что бы из локалки юзеры файло кидали и скачивали
<swd> без авторизации
<iZab> Здравствуйте
<Poligraph> Да, верно.
<Poligraph> iZab, здравствуйте.
<iZab> Что за трабла - вайн говорит мне,что у меня на /vint/ свободно только 8гб, а на самом деле там 27. Решил попробовать удалить +1гб - так же все
<[Raiden]> в корзину удаляешь чтоли
<swd> Poligraph, добавь в глобал security = SHARE
<iZab> [Raiden], нет :) Я веду к тому - что удаление не помогает. Значит трабла в другом ...
<[Raiden]> и думаю говорит не вайн а программа в нем запущенная. Так? Ну тык никто и не обещал что винсофтина тут не будет глючить
<[Raiden]> df -h
<imax1> привет! короче такая тема. я хочу отключить 4 из 6ти виртуальных консолей и оставить только 2.
<imax1> для этого нада в файле /etc/inittba закоментировать пару строчек, где описываются эти консоли.
<imax1> но когда я открываю этотт файл, чтоб отредактировать, то он оказывается пустой. Юзаю ubuntu 10.10
<[Raiden]> imax1: нет
<imax1> почему так, или что я неправильно делаю?
<[Raiden]> imax1: сча скажу что надо
<imax1> давай
<iZab> [Raiden], Именно. Я неправильно сформулировал вопрос. ОК, а где мне можно увидеть config вайна? Каг бэ пишут, что в папке с вайном, но там есть только system.reg, user.reg,userdef.reg. Читал - дожен быть именно config.*
<[Raiden]> imax1: sudo rm /etc/init/tty[3-6] и вообще просмотри эту папку. В убунте апстарт, там конфиги для него.
<[Raiden]> * sudo rm /etc/init/tty[3-6].conf
<[Raiden]> дефолтный ранлевел тоЖе в Этой папке, а не в иниттаб
<imax1> [3-6] это что?? диапазон, который ты удаляешь в конфигурационном файле?
<[Raiden]> диапазон имен файлов /etc/init/tty3.conf и т.д.
<Poligraph> swd - добавил. Вписал такое: sudo ln -s /media/SERVER /home/SMB-shared/public/Jon  попытался зайти с винды, пишет "У вас нет прав"
<[Raiden]> страшно удалять - перенеси.
<imax1> все, я понял))) это отдельные файлы для каждой консоли) xD
<[Raiden]> это такая маска шелла. Можно диапазоны указывать. например: ls /dev/sd[a-z]
<swd> Poligraph, а ты самбу рестартил
<Poligraph> swd - Да. Сейчас всю машину перезагружу.
<swd> да и папка эта jon не с правами рута
<swd> попробуй просто зайти с винды и создать папку
<Poligraph> Зайти создать с винды можно.
<[Raiden]> imax1: в общем в убунте част ьконфигов в формате sysVinit , част ьв формате upstart. :) И не все старые мануалы подойдут.
<swd> ну
<swd> а ты что хочеш сделать
<imax1>  [Raiden]: ясно) ну спасибо, буду разбираться)
<Poligraph> swd - чтобы дать права нужно такое сделать sudo cmjd 777 /home/SMB-shared/public/Jon так?
<swd> sudo chmod 777
<swd> что бы поменять пользователя папки sudo chown
<swd> ты эту папку создавал из под рута ?
<[Raiden]> мб пригодится кому http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<Poligraph> swd - да
<swd> дык вот и косяк
<swd> поэтому из подвинды и нини
<swd> поменяй владельца папки
<swd> и будет тебе счастье
<Poligraph> sudo chown root /*** - так? Что писать вместо звёздочек?
<[Raiden]> пут ьи имя папки
<[Raiden]> только не думаю что тебе нужен рут
<[Raiden]> наверное юзер под которым заходишь
<[Raiden]> не силен в самбах и даже не знаю важны ли для неё системные права или описываются в конфиге
<swd> sudo chown root:*** /бла/бла/бла
<Poligraph> Так, в свойстве папки написано: "Владелец - server/Server"
<[Raiden]> *** - а это зачем?
<swd> ты когда ставил самбу создавал пользователя и групу
<swd> на самбу
<Poligraph> Нет, она меня вобще ни о чём не спрашивала.
<swd> Poligraph, если я тебя правельно понял то сделай все как в этом мануале http://smb-conf.ru/samba-3-v-primerax-ot-prostogo-k-slozhnomu-primer-1-prostoj-samba-server-dostup-vsem-na-vse.html
<swd> ну и вообше полистай этот сайт там много чего интересного
<NightElf> люди расскажите в чем прикол линукса?
<artus> в синих кубиках
<swd> то что он открыт для всех и каждого
<dimon__> и пингвинах)
<NightElf> artus: всмысле в синих кубиках
<swd> )))
<NightElf> swd: ну и винду мона скачать в инете;)
<artus> NightElf: в прямом... они по ночам в розовые шарики превращаютцо
<artus> карасиивооо
<swd> ну в винде ты ядро не поменяеш
<swd> под себя как ты хочеш не настроиш
<NightElf> swd: а в чем разница между ядрами?
<NightElf> swd: и как под себя настроить
<swd> ядра это отдельная тема
<NightElf> artus: и где эти синие кубеГи?
<[Raiden]> NightElf: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/index_ru.php
<Poligraph> swd, да, спасибо, сейчас полистаю.
<swd> как хочеш так и настраивай
<swd> у меня знакомый есть он вообше на консоле седит
<swd> графической оболочки у него нет
<NightElf> [Raiden]: мда, спасибо.. я понял. и правда линукс круче
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> местами линукс неплох. Местами очень плох.
<artus> NightElf: чем молоток круче отвертки?
<NightElf> artus: им можно быстро и безболезненно убить человека
<NightElf> :D
<[Raiden]> что бы линукс был удобе нкак вин, ему надо доминировать лет 5-10, иметь больше 50% рынка и соотв поддержку.
<artus> NightElf: да ты што? а отверткой не?
<NightElf> artus: ну ею только мелкий порез. а молотком сразу в нокаут
<swd> мне вот линь не нравится из за того что нет у него поддержки игр все через эмули
<[Raiden]> NightElf: Так что есть ньюансы использования и недостатки. И в общем ,если комфортно в виндовсе - продолжай юзать
<artus> запомни... это лиш инструмент... и крутось его выражаетцо в том что ты им делать можеш)
<artus> NightElf: ты того... в ухо воткни себе ))) и сравни )) с мелким порезом )
<NightElf> [Raiden]: да ну этот виндоус. в нем всё тормозит
<[Raiden]> )
<NightElf> artus: ага, в бою ты будет отвёртку в ухо пихать хДД
<artus> NightElf: всетаки отверкой быстрее можно)
<artus> ясно ... соображалки ноль
<NightElf> artus: нет:) в бою ею хрен убъёш
<Raid> hh
<Raid> привет всем
<swd> ку
<NightElf> Raid: привет
<Raid> помогите, пожалуйста, очень нужно :(
<[Raiden]> NightElf: в любом случае можно поставить линукс, т.к. есть не просит. Нужен или нет, пригодится или нет - это уже другой вопрос.
<Raid> вчера, после автовыключения компьютера (sudo shutdown -P) перестал загружатся ноут
<Raid> выдает Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0).
<Raid> ничего не устанавливал, не настраивал не апдейтил
<NightElf> [Raiden]: мне лин больше винды нравится. ничего лишнего, всё робит без проблем и без тормозов, работает как часы
<Raid> под лайв сд разделы видятся
<[Raiden]> ну и хорошо )
<NightElf> [Raiden]: + не заморачиваться с вирусами
<Raid> порылся в нете - куча советов, какой ко мне применить - не понятно
<[Raiden]> NightElf: оставь тут свой голос ) http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter?lang=en
<artus> тоже мне панацея
<NightElf> [Raiden]: окей
<Raid> как решить проблему? я так понял не удается примонтировать раздел
<Raid> а вот как это решить?
<[Raiden]> Raid: для начала наверное проверит ьфс с лайвсд. Потом попробовать восстановить груб.
<[Raiden]> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<NightElf> [Raiden]: слушай, а ведь макос тоже на ядре юникса?
<Raid> прошу прощения, как проверить ьфс?
<Viktor> ghbd
<Viktor> ghbdtn
<NightElf> Viktor: и тебе привет:)
<Viktor> privet
<swd> мак это отдельная тема
<[Raiden]> NightElf: Ну впринципе да. Когда-то давно разрабатовалось ядро mach  , для юникс-оайк сисем. И мак осх взял ег оза основу + некоторое окружение из bsd + своя графическая среда.
<Viktor> ustanovil sebe buntu mega klassnaya vewb!!!
<[Raiden]> NightElf: они даже сертифицировали мак осх как юникс
<NightElf> Viktor: альт+шифт переключение языка
<Viktor> sps
<Raid> я так понял, что груб работает, загрузка то начинается...
<NightElf> [Raiden]: круто... просто подумываю на ноут лин поставить:) тока боюсь с железом не подружится
<SergeyIT> NightElf, так на форумах посмотри по типу ноута?
<[Raiden]> в общем Джобс когда-то давно уходил из эйпл, с руководящего поста, и занимался разработкой NextStep , ос такая на базе юникс. Част ьнаработок макосх видимо оттуда взяла.
<Darmiel> всем привет
<[Raiden]> NightElf: попытка не пытка ) Или нагугли сначала, как другие ставили на такой ноут и что будет работать, а что нет.
<SergeyIT> с приветом
<NightElf> [Raiden]: ну я посморю
<NightElf> я на ноуте так и не смог пока в биос зайти:)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> там ф1 наверное или ф2
<SergeyIT> NightElf, что за ноут такой?
<[Raiden]> по разному может быть
<NightElf> SergeyIT: макбук
<Darmiel> Я пытаюсь поставить eggdrop на Debian lenny, подскажите, как открывается порт 7510 под telnet.
<[Raiden]> а.. беру слова обратно :)
<[Raiden]> у них впринципе не биос, а нечто выполняющее те же функции - efi
<SergeyIT> NightElf, мда (
<[Raiden]> хотя может снова вру.
<NightElf> [Raiden]: мне бы бут на сдром поставить:)
<[Raiden]> NightElf: поройся тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Darmiel> Ребят не подскажете как порт открыть то?
<sharikoff> порт откройся
<sharikoff> и три раза перекреститься
<artus> sharikoff: дароф
<sharikoff> и сказать аминь
<sharikoff> artus: прив
<artus> мона ломиком поддеть и открыть )
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> Darmiel: тап настройка партилайн есть
<sharikoff> *там
<sharikoff> укажешь там порт он и откроется
<NightElf> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> про eggdrop есть ресурс, eggdrop.org.ru , debian lenny - вы адресом ошиблись.
<[Raiden]> )
 * [Raiden] сделал вид что помог
<Darmiel> sharikoff, а поконкретнее?
<Darmiel> а то я первый раз в линуксе копаю
<Viktor> blin kliknul aplet 9rkosti
<sharikoff> conf t
<Viktor> ekran vawe potyx pod4ti
<sharikoff> line vty 0 4
<sharikoff> login
<solvex> Darmiel, что тебе именно надо?
<sharikoff> password твой пасс
<sharikoff> и все
<sharikoff> на циске работает телнет =)
<solvex> Darmiel, дуй в приват ко мне порешаем )
<Raid> вариант простой с sudo grub-install --root-directory=tmp /dev/sda1 не работает
<sharikoff> Darmiel: eggdrop.conf смари
<sharikoff> там есть типа 1234
<Raid> помогите, пожалуйста
<sharikoff> по этой цифре ищи
<sharikoff> в файле
<sharikoff> смени на свой порт
<solvex> listen 7510 all
<sharikoff> запускай яйцеголового
<Darmiel> у меня 23 стоит стандартом
<sharikoff> 23 это стандарт
<Darmiel> но на нем яйцеголовый не запускается
<sharikoff> надо в файле настройки сменить
<Darmiel> а где не подскажешь?
<sharikoff> 23 порт это стандартный телнетовский
<sharikoff> я ж те сказал
<sharikoff> ищи 1234
<sharikoff> в файле
<sharikoff> в этой строчке смени 1234 на свой порт
<sharikoff> и запускай
<sharikoff> еще и логи посматривай
<Darmiel> так нет у меня на сервере стоит порт под телнет 23
<Viktor> grebani aplet 9rkosti
<sharikoff> ибо логи -зеркало души
<solvex> Darmiel, cat eggdrop.conf | grep listen
<Darmiel> другие почему то не действуют
<Viktor> kak vernyt' monitoru svet??
<artus> включи лампочку
<sharikoff> трут и кресало
<solvex> включи монитор )
<artus> а вообще вопрос самый оригинальный из слышаных мной)
<solvex> Viktor, ноут?
<Darmiel> sharikoff, возможно добавить еще один порт под telnet?
<solvex> вижу дармель меня ваще не слушает )
<sharikoff> ппц
<sharikoff> Darmiel: короче
<sharikoff> слушай
<solvex> sharikoff, меня хоть видно? :)
<sharikoff> solvex: отлично
<Darmiel> solvex, что за grep?
<solvex> man grep
<Darmiel> Ребят я в линукс зашел первый раз :)
<solvex> типа поиска
<Darmiel> Я вообще его раньше не юзал
<Darmiel> просьба, объясняйте конкретнее, что и где находится
<sharikoff> Darmiel: короче линукс тут не причем. Ты в командной строке первый раз
<solvex> Darmiel, зайди в консоли в папку где лежит eggdrop.conf
<Darmiel> ну зашел
<solvex> и выполни cat eggdrop.conf | grep listen
<solvex> сюда кинь что выдал
<Darmiel> listen 7510 all
<solvex> а вообще порты до какого-то (не помню до какого) открыватьются только под рутом
<solvex> ну
<Darmiel> вот как их открыть?
<solvex> у тя щас порт 7510
<Darmiel> да
<Darmiel> как его открыть
<solvex> запускай eggdrop
<solvex> он сам откроется при запущенном eggdrop
<solvex> !telnet
<ubuntuhelp> TELNET — сетевой протокол для реализации текстового интерфейса по сети, не поддерживающий ни шифрования, ни проверки подлинности данных. Вместо него лучше используйте !ssh
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> шшш сила
<solvex> )
<solvex> я просто вспоминаю клиент для телнета под убунтой
<sharikoff> седня из за етого шшш километров 15 отмахал
<solvex> )
<Darmiel> ну он мне выдал там бодягу эту
<solvex> какую?
<solvex> телепаты в отпуске еще
<Darmiel> мол /msg Protect hello
<Darmiel> и тому подобное
<sharikoff> ну так пиши чо выдал
<solvex> запустился он хоть?
<sharikoff> заходи на него становись мастером
<Darmiel> да фиг его знает
<Darmiel> как на него подрубится то?
<artus> sharikoff: фиг он на него заудет)
<solvex> ssh localhost 7510
<solvex> )
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> нипайдет
<[Raiden]> telnet localhost 7510
<sharikoff> telnet
<sharikoff> угу
<solvex> во )
<Raid> так что может кто-то подсказать по поводу Kernel Panic?
<solvex> валерианки ядру налей
<Raid> как?\
<solvex> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Raid> т.е. придется переустанавливать систему?
<[Raiden]> Raid: вроде я отвечал уже.
<Raid> я ядро точно не скомпилирую
<SergeyIT> solvex, кернел не кот - ему чего покрепче надо
<Darmiel> Он вроде запустился
<Darmiel> но при попытке подрубится телнетом на порт 7510 выдает сбой подключения
<Raid> Raiden, я не понял что такое ьфс
<Raid> груб восстановить пробовал
<solvex> Darmiel, ps aux | grep eggdrop
<[Raiden]> Raid: файловая система. ь - опечатка.
<NiCloAy> а есть какойнить линукс уже с wayland? - посмотреть хоть что это за чтука.
<Galaxy2000> нед
<Raid> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/tmp /dev/sda1 не сработало
<Darmiel> solvex, прописал
<SergeyIT> NiCloAy, так драйверов то нет
<Darmiel> solvex, выдал он мне там кое что
<[Raiden]> судя по новости убунту будут пилить лет 5 для перехода по двейланд. Наверное рано что-то смотреть.
<NiCloAy> ну я просто спросил :).. не силен вэтом деле :)
<Raid> chroot - все вроде хорошо. только после ребута все то же самое
<solvex> !paste | Darmiel
<ubuntuhelp> Darmiel: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<XuMuK> Raid: а тебе кто сказал что его надо в тмп ставить?
<[Raiden]> Raid: а почему sda1?
<Darmiel> solvex, http://paste.ubuntu.com/526259/
<[Raiden]> на раздел загрузчик стаят, если предполагается его грузить другим загрузчиком.
<[Raiden]> а тебе надо /dev/sda
<solvex> хм странно
<XuMuK> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/куда_бут_примонтировал /dev/sda
<solvex> вроде запущен
<XuMuK> как то так
<sharikoff> Darmiel: не запустился
<[Raiden]> и в тем не надо монтировать
<[Raiden]> в темп программы открытые писат ьмогут
<solvex> sharikoff, а точна )
<Darmiel> хм странно
<Darmiel> а почему?
<Raid> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<Raid> тут так
<sharikoff> а потому
<XuMuK> сжечь ересь!
<solvex> Darmiel, запусти еще раз и то что выдает на paste
<sharikoff> что надо лои пасмареть
<XuMuK> гг
<sharikoff> *логи
<sharikoff> XuMuK: q
<Galaxy2000> лоик
<XuMuK> sharikoff: ку)
<artus> XuMuK: re
<XuMuK> artus: [Raiden] ку)
<[Raiden]> ку
<solvex> Darmiel, вижу где то ты пропал )
<sharikoff> как в лесу
<sharikoff> ку ку да ку ку
<sharikoff> =)
<solvex> sharikoff, еще есть "ре" )
<Galaxy2000> птички
<solvex> не хватает тока "ка" )
<Galaxy2000> это тоже звук птицы
<Galaxy2000> голос какого нибудь тетерева
<sharikoff> глухаря
<sharikoff> на току
<sharikoff> который пи..т и сам себя не слышит
<sharikoff> за это наверное их и убивают
<Galaxy2000> =)
<Darmiel> да я щас
<Darmiel> просто сам еще попутно разбираюсь
<Darmiel> вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/526265/
<solvex> Darmiel, там же написано
<solvex> * Please make sure you edit your config file completely.
<Darmiel> да я его и редактирую
<sharikoff> там какую то сточку убрать надо
<Darmiel> это со стандартным так пишет
<sharikoff> или закаментить
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, чего там птички,  на некоторые ники посмотрите...
<solvex> показать мой? ) правда он для windrop хотя я с ним и под линуксом запускал
<sharikoff> как давно это было... еггдроп..
<Darmiel> показывай :)
<sharikoff> solvex: =)) как так для виндропа?
<solvex> Darmiel, http://pastebin.ca/1982747
<solvex> Darmiel, с таким конфигом работает
<solvex> Darmiel, там только скрипты позакоменти которых у тя нет
<sharikoff> заинклудить лучше
<sharikoff> удобнее будет
<solvex> всмысле?
<sharikoff> файл с скриптами
<sharikoff> include /path/to/file
<solvex> sharikoff, ты мой конфиг смарел?
<sharikoff> а в файле script тада да
<sharikoff> не а
<sharikoff> у тя так?
<shenmue> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=28544 =)
<solvex> source scripts/l2.tcl
<sharikoff> solvex: вот это место в отдельный файл
<sharikoff> а файл в конфиг заинклудить
<solvex> та и пофигу )
<solvex> там их штук 6
<sharikoff> ибо мотать километр чтоб добавить одну строчку не гут
<Galaxy2000> та ?
<Darmiel> solvex, щас вот, что пишет http://pastebin.ca/1982751
<Darmiel> я твой конфиг отредактировал под себя
<solvex> * CAN'T WRITE TO TEMP DIR
<sharikoff> нимагу писать  па рукм бьют
<solvex> временную папку поменяй или поставь права
<sharikoff> он пишет
<Darmiel> как это сделать?
<XuMuK> mkdir tmp в папке с ботом
<Galaxy2000> мля уже какой день немогу запустить ядро , пишет MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<Galaxy2000> ioapic пробовал отключать  и apci  один фиг
<sharikoff> Galaxy2000: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=24768.0 тыдыщщщ
<Galaxy2000> всё это некнает
<Galaxy2000> уже пробовал
<sharikoff> фрю ставь
<sharikoff> она на все встает
<Galaxy2000> с noapic вообще негрузится =)
<sharikoff> даже на убитый винт поставил
<sharikoff> потом 3 часа компиляния и все
<Galaxy2000> если скомпилить без apic один хрен негрущится =)
<sharikoff> у тя гном и все приблуды
<Galaxy2000> это сервер только с консолью
<Galaxy2000> странно но в karmic всё работало с тем же конфигом ядра , но с более старой версией ядра ...
<sharikoff> Galaxy2000: тем более
<Galaxy2000> на фре есть какой нибудь аналог  ESFQ ?
<swd> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq
<sharikoff> Galaxy2000: очереди?
<Galaxy2000> да
<sharikoff> altq
<sharikoff> шейпер я так понял
<sharikoff> pf + altq
<sharikoff> нат одной строчкой
<sharikoff> nat on $ext_tun from 192.168.4.0/24 to any -> $ext_tun
<sharikoff> и все
<sharikoff> =)
<hunter-12> всем ку
<XuMuK> ку
<Galaxy2000> ясно спс Ж)
<Galaxy2000> :)
<sharikoff> Galaxy2000: http://www.exzec.ru/node/30
<hunter-12> у когонить есть МФУ hp photosmart B110b?
<sharikoff> Galaxy2000: можно радиус прикрутить и параметрами шейпить
<sharikoff> mpd фряшный понимает парамерты радиуса
<hunter-12> чтот он у меня както подгючивает
<hunter-12> л
<Darmiel> Ребят спасибо огромное, очень помогли с установкой бота :)
<solvex> нз, ботовод )
<net_toxic> а никто не поднимал мфу кенон 3228?
<net_toxic> какие ему дрова скормить чтобы печать пошла?
<Galaxy2000> такс кажется в SFQ похожий на ESFQ  функционал появился в последних ядрах ....
<hunter-12> так что, ни у кого hp photosmart B110b нету?
<SergeyIT> епсон fx-850 пойдет?
<hunter-12> при чем здесь эпсон ))
<hunter-12> у меня уже есть эйчпи но он тупит
<hunter-12> пишет ошибка принтера как только к нему пытаестся подключится комп
<hunter-12> при выключеных интернет службах все работает вроде..
<SergeyIT> извини - другого нет (
<artus> вирусыыы )))
<SergeyIT> уколись!
<hunter-12> может и вырусы
<hunter-12> может обновление криво скачалось
<hunter-12> но чтото вирусы на принтере както не обычно звучит ))
<himik> а что они печетают из него?
<himik> т.е. на нем
<artus> исходники вирусоф)
<himik> ааа, это они наверно так размножаются
<himik> сами себя копируют
<artus> потом в конверт, марку и на почту)
<XuMuK> да, а кто письмо получил приходит домой/на работу и тут же компилит ето в рабочий вирус...
<XuMuK> так и передаеццо)
<artus> сначала неделю набирает)
<himik> аццкий вирус
<XuMuK> artus: зачем так усложнять) там де принтер там и сканер)
<artus> XuMuK: эх ... всю романтику машинерией убил)
<Forw> День добрый, кто может помочь по gcc?)
<Forw> Собственно вопрос такой, какой флаг отвечает за передачу параметров функций через регистры, а не стек?
<XuMuK> имхо, тебе лучше на канал gcc сгонять спросить
<ubuntar> или man ^_^
<DenPal> перестал отображаться network manager на панели, можно как то вылечить?
<XuMuK> добавь notification area на панель
<XuMuK> на панели Пр кн. мыши - добавить апплеь
<XuMuK> т
<artus> а перезапуск аплета уже не помагает?
<artus> тот который nm-applet
<XuMuK> мож он убрал его
<XuMuK> ааа стоп...
<artus> дык одно дело убрал и другое он свалилсо
<XuMuK> токлько сеть или вся notification area не отображаецо?
<XuMuK> чо то ето я туплю)
<DenPal> так вот в тот то и дело чт не отображаеться
<DenPal> область уведомления я добавлял
<DenPal> и исчезло Auto eth0
<DenPal> починил :)
<DenPal> в файле /etc/network/interfaises откудато появились лишние строчки кроме auto lo и iface lo inet loopback
<shenmue> http://gmic.sourceforge.net/ кто нипуть юзал?
<DenPal> настройка сетки , вот оно мне все и сбивало
<artus> DenPal: потому что nm такое г которое лезет куда не просят)
<artus> а оно и не сбивало)
<shenmue> до сих пор не помйму чего это в нм скорость такая низкая
<shenmue> там мож опции есть что у меня мол диалап и я не нашел их?
<DenPal> artus: ну зато удобно сети находу переключать
<artus> -чем удобно?
<himik> nm не такое уж и гуано, он поддается укращению
<himik> и конфиги у nm самые обычные
<DenPal> artus: у меня ноут, и приходиться переежать на разные обекты, там разные сети в NM забил их все, обозвал и.. ткнул - переключился
<artus> а де они лежат?
<himik> /etc/NetworkManager )
<artus> DenPal: дл ноутя и для вайфая есть висд, который заточен под это дело )
<himik> на ноуте вообще nm - просто удобно
<Koteg> народ тут с какти работал кто-нить?
<[Dmitry]> Да
<ubuntar> что за какти? =) ..какти,ппц названия
<[Dmitry]> У нас оно со свичен собирает инфу.
<[Dmitry]> со свичей*
<Koteg> у меня это растение как-то странно ведет себя, при постоянной нагрузке отказывается показывать нормальный график
<Koteg> если постоянная нагрузка 50+ процентов, она показывает будто 0
<[Dmitry]> Поставь munin
<Koteg> а, забыл добавить интересует в основном проц
<[Dmitry]> Просто мы юзаем какти только из за того что оно умеет со свичей по спец протоколу собирать инфу
<Koteg> la даж не так важно
<[Dmitry]> Ну вот поставь munin
<Koteg> ладно спасибо погляжу что за зверь
<Koteg> просто мне так нахвалили кактуса...
<[Dmitry]> Разве что графики ресайзить умеет с помощью js
<Koteg> [Dmitry], а munin то же по snmp собирает?
<[Dmitry]> У него кривой плагин для него
<Koteg> блин... ладно, буду ковырять
<Koteg> [Dmitry], слух, а munin получается без интерфейся, тупо графики куд-то складывает?
<[Dmitry]> Там html страницы генерит
<[Dmitry]> Он такой же как какти
<Koteg> ок, спасибо
<shenmue> эээ.... 10.04 это люсид?
<sharikoff> mrtg
<NightElf> люди
<Koteg> =))
<Koteg> что опять ломаешь?
<sharikoff> ставь
<NightElf> можно я кину целый кусоГ текста с консоли
<sharikoff> он просто настраивается
<NightElf> я через нее прогу с вайна запускал
<shenmue> низя
<NightElf> а она падает
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<NightElf> shenmue: я через это и хотел сделать
<shenmue> щас посмотрим плагины для гимп ^^
<NightElf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526333/
<shenmue> кста они совместимы с другими осями?
<sharikoff> NightElf: да не мучайся уже.. поставь винду и играй
<NightElf> sharikoff: неть :) буду домучивать линукс
<sharikoff> в вайне тока блокнот без глюков запускается
<NightElf> ну и лан
<NightElf> буду через браузер играть
<sharikoff> дуал бут накрайняк
<sharikoff> или виртуалка
<shenmue> а что запускаешь то?
<Koteg> ну это уж совсем сурово)
<sharikoff> ты уже неделю трахаешься.. мне прям тя жалко уже
<NightElf> shenmue: клиент игры одно
<shenmue> какой?
<NightElf> sharikoff: ниче :) я упорный
<NightElf> shenmue: тебе не пофиг?
<shenmue> нет
<NightElf> shenmue: террафут
<shenmue> я болею и мне ппц как скучно
<shenmue> не играл... надо бы глянуть
<NightElf> shen
<NightElf> shenmue: не надо
<NightElf> shenmue: зависнеш на ней как мой папа
<NightElf> shenmue: не отлепиш потом
<sharikoff> NightElf: я тя как бы уважаю за это.. но за то что игру запускаешь а не какой нть хитрый серв как то недолюбливаю =))
<shenmue> у меня это прошло =)
<sharikoff> у мя уже давным давно прошло
<NightElf> sharikoff: а нафик мне в 14 лет хитрый серв?)
<sharikoff> NightElf: чтоп в 16 зарабатывать
<sharikoff> нормальные деньги
<sharikoff> а не гонять с пацанами в кс
<NightElf> sharikoff: и как ты себе это представляеш?
<NightElf> sharikoff: я не играю в кс
<sharikoff> примерно так
<sharikoff> берешь книжку
<sharikoff> читаешь ставишь
<sharikoff> нстраиваешь
<sharikoff> и учишься
<NightElf> sharikoff: и как я зарабатывать буду?
<NightElf> sharikoff: в 16 лет
<sharikoff> в нашей деревне юникс админов мона по пальцам пересчитать
<sharikoff> одной руки
<sharikoff> а шлюзы в конторах у всех на линуксе или на фре
<NightElf> sharikoff: я в Москве жив :DDDDD
<sharikoff> приехал настроил за полчаса
<NightElf> живу
<sharikoff> вот те и пиво
<Koteg> NightElf, будешь админить какую-нить сетку)
<NightElf> Koteg: например?
<Koteg> сидеть дома пятку почесывать и пару копеек получать
<sharikoff> угу
<NightElf> Koteg: а всмысле сетку?
<sharikoff> емае я вот вас не понимаю
<shenmue> зачем в деревне юникс админы?
<sharikoff> это ж так интересно
<Koteg> а в 20 с опытом уже устроишься в нормальную фирму
<NightElf> sharikoff: интересно не понятно к сожалению
<NightElf> shenmue: вот я се тот же вопрос задаю
<sharikoff> NightElf: так инет под носом
<Koteg> NightElf, ты просто читать не умеешь
<NightElf> Koteg: я умею, но я не понимаю
<Koteg> а еще хуже того, не умеешь или не хочешь искать инфу
<artus> Koteg: че ты к дитю пристал) он думать не умеет ) а ты ему читать )
<Koteg> а инфы в наше время море и даже больше
<Koteg> artus, чтоб думать, надо сначала читать научиться
<sharikoff> ветер в жопе.. пока до мозга столь юного существа нам не добраться господа...
<NightElf> artus: знаеш, не вся молодежь сейчас такая как ты в детстве. я умею думать
<NightElf> sharikoff: почему ты решил что до моего мозга не достучаться?
<Koteg> NightElf, я кстати в твои же 15 где-то начинал всем этим интересоваться
<sharikoff> децтво должно быть децтвом без всяких линуксов
<Koteg> и у меня даже инета не было, не то что умных друзей
<Koteg> админов
<sharikoff> главное-велсипет
<artus> Koteg: ога )) я и компы т отолько в магазинах видел)
<Koteg> artus, а у меня ваще первый моник был черно белый =P
<NightElf> нууу... началась ностальгия :)
<sharikoff> ладно ладно
<Koteg> =)
<sharikoff> ес кто работал?
<sharikoff> с ключом которая
<sharikoff> никто?
<sharikoff> =))
<Koteg> ну ладно сделал)
<Koteg> одной левой блин)
<sharikoff> мы на такой курсовики считали
<sharikoff> там еще  в свое время надо было прийти
<Koteg> я еску ток видел
<sharikoff> ибо дорого было процессорное время
<Koteg> даа, расписание, очереди
<sharikoff> перфоленты
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> это ппц
<NightElf> так. какую книгу мне читать, какой сервер ставить-настраивать?
<sharikoff> апач сначала
<Koteg> поставь фряху какуюнить
<sharikoff> найди бесплатный хостинг
<NightElf> apachel?
<sharikoff> замути сайт
<NightElf> apache
<NightElf> sharikoff: укоз сойдёт?
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> там свое нельзя заливать
<Koteg> ну да, связку apache php и тд
<sharikoff> тока из того что есть
<NightElf> sharikoff: аа...
<Koteg> mysql
<NightElf> Koteg: этож вроде движок форумов о)_О
<Koteg> NightElf, гы
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> это сервер баз данных
<NightElf> sharikoff: хм...
<sharikoff> который кстати скоро будет как бэ платным
<Koteg> забудь все что ты знал или где-то слышал)
<sharikoff> говорят
<artus> sharikoff: ненене))) это движок форума))
<NightElf> Koteg: окей
<artus> sharikoff: и php чат его )
<Koteg> =))))))))))
<Koteg> умир
<sharikoff> и когда все это чудо первый раз подниметсо
<sharikoff> и заработает как надо
<sharikoff> будет оргазм
<artus> небудет)
<sharikoff> мозговой
<NightElf> sharikoff: хахахахахахахахахахахахахахахахахахахахахахахаххахахахахахаха
<NightElf> sharikoff: япадсталом
<artus> патаму что ему еще бы почну настроить туда )
<artus> *почту
<artus> ну и фтпу кую никакую)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> сервер вовкин в сети запусти
<NightElf> sharikoff: этот сойдёт? http://www.hut.ru/
<Koteg> ну это уже будет не так критично если все выше описанное будет стоять
<sharikoff> он устати на мускле
<NightElf> sharikoff: мдя. говорил же непонятно >_<
<sonorus> есть зарубежный сайт крутой хотсер бесплатный
<artus> дык я ж говорил что думать не умееш)
<sharikoff> NightElf: пойдет
<sonorus> могу ссылку дать
<Koteg> NightElf, http://fastvps.ru/
<sharikoff> будешь буружуев за баксы хостить
<NightElf> artus: блин заткнись наконец. не все такие умные как ты. я умею терпеть, но ты реально бесиш уже
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> NightElf: бывает)
<sonorus> http://freewebhostingarea.com/ самый крутой из бесплатных в мире
<sharikoff> artus даа он такой
<artus> NightElf: ты главное не нервничай)
<NightElf> artus: я спокоен. просто надоело
<NightElf> artus: я вначале игнорил
<artus> смешной )
<NightElf> artus: а ща вспыхнул. со мной бывает
<NightElf> artus: а ты нет
<artus> NightElf: на пальцах обяснить разницу между укозами и иму подобными и тем что ты поднимеш дома?
<Koteg> artus, да лан, сам такой был)
<NightElf> artus: ну я примерно понимаю...
<sharikoff> ну дык вот
<sharikoff> разобрался бы
<sharikoff> задавал бы умные вопросы
<Koteg> NightElf, короче в 2х словах тебе надо не хостинг даже а тупо vds
<artus> если бы понимал то не показывал бы линки на всякое г ) которое обещает прям тапочки по утрам подавать
<sharikoff> все б тя любили и уважали
<sharikoff> и тетки бугалтера звали на чай с тортиком
<Koteg> >_<
<artus> sharikoff: )
<sharikoff> а если ты теткам в вайне запустишь клиента?
<sharikoff> от игры
<sharikoff> чо они те  скажут?
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> то тебя уволит шеф)
<sharikoff> умных не увольняют
<artus> sharikoff: вот только бухам вайна не хватало )
<sharikoff> они могут шефу насрать на стол и ниче не будет
<Koteg> осспади теткам с бухгалтерии надо ток косынка)
<sharikoff> если все работает так как надо
<Koteg> нарды 2.0 и махджонг)
<sharikoff> так вот
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff: тут как бе 2 варианта ) или держит все все все ) и тогда до теток ну уж никакого дела с их вайном ) или же только и делать что теткам вайны запускать)
<sharikoff> главная мысль
<sharikoff> будь умным!
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> неа) мысль не правельная)
<NightElf> ппц
<NightElf> нарож
<NightElf> народ
<artus> sharikoff: мысль должна быть такой "учись думать" ) ибо этому приходитцо учитцо всю жисть)
<shenmue> эмм... через aptitude upgrade ядра обновляются?
<sharikoff> ну да ну да...
<SirFrancisDrake> добрый день. Можно у кого-нибудь испросить ценного совета по глюкам sbcl?
<sharikoff> не.. не соображаю я в ентом языке
<smarty> О  yes !!!! . Таки  я его скомпилил.  Теперь у меня  gparted 0.7.0  и фсё  работаит.
<artus> а до этого не работало?
<artus> да и зачем компилить если в репах есть)
 * skai долбанул бревном (из пеноспласта) artus по затылку и гнусьненько похихикал
<artus> о... приперсо )) skai дароф)
<smarty> А у тебя 0.7.0 ? Почитай выше мои посты по этой теме.
<artus> smarty: насколько выше то? ))))
<skai> artus: приперся?радостный прием я вижу
<artus> smarty: из за btrfs ? ))
<artus> skai: да лаадно те ) обиделсо он)
 * artus протянул леденец skai
<smarty>  artus: да и зачем компилить если в репах есть)                    В репах 0.6.2 и она у меня вешалась на стадии сканирования дисков                                        artus: smarty: насколько выше то? ))))                       (12:41:50 PM) smarty: Если кто не вкурсе - я вчера здесь поднимал вопрос по работе gpar
<artus> стганненько
<S1aM> халоу
<ubuntar> никто не хочет проверить пример сервера у себя на машине? я вам пришлю строку )
<ubuntar> а то хочу проверить в реальном инете)
<artus> давай)
<ubuntar> http://codepad.org/HN26SWRx вот.тока ип в привате напиши
<artus> ubuntar: это чего у тя собсно? )
<ubuntar> это связка клиент-сервер на примере) сокеты в линукс-программировании)
<ubuntar> сервак ждёт сообщения через UDP сокет,а клент шлёт строку)
 * skai смотрит Dragonheath.
<S1aM> можете помочь к настройкой соединений jack`a, пустил jack через pulseaudio, хочу запустить гитару через rakarrack, но удаётся лишь пустить один эффект, гитарный сигнал через него не проходит, подключена в линейный
<ubuntar> artus учусь,вот хотел потестить,а Дарк МХ шифруется,подозревает что-то)) вот и не удалось потестить вчера)
<artus> ubuntar: он только появилсо)
<sharikoff> кадаже дьябло 3 фор мак....
<artus> потыкай в него)
<skai> sharikoff: кадаже дьябло 3
<artus> никада)
<skai> sharikoff: обвиос фикс
<sharikoff> skai: демка есть..
<ubuntar> artus да не,я вчера на линухтолкс его просил)
<skai> sharikoff: демка - это не само оно:)в этом годлу точно не будет
 * sharikoff надеетсо
<ubuntar> artus так ты его скомпилишь?)
<ubuntar> artus?ты не боись,могу источник кода дать,это просто guide
<artus> пофик на источник ) всеравно в виртуалке буду делать)
<sharikoff> ubuntar: а эт сервер чего?
<ubuntar> artus вот http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/
<artus> sharikoff: диаблы третьей) под мак )
<sharikoff> врун
<sharikoff> =)
<ubuntar> это просто сервер который принимает сообщения(пакеты) через unconnected datagram sockets(UDP)
<skai> sharikoff: в этом году близы решили ограничится старком.дьяблу в следущем если повезет к лету релизнут
<ubuntar> вот на случай код клиента http://codepad.org/ROqHJId4
<ubuntar> оно работает между терминалами,но в инете-то интересней
<sharikoff> ubuntar: пинг чтоль?
<ubuntar> не)
<ubuntar> просто шлёшь месагу,приходит на сервак)
<ubuntar> типа ./talker 192.168.1.2 ыыы
<sharikoff> так есть же talk
<ubuntar> ну естессно,но я то сокеты учу,какой мне от него толк,готового?))
<sharikoff> ясно
<ubuntar> короче никто не хочет потестить((
<sharikoff> его можно на мониторинг в скрипт привязать
<artus> ubuntar: собираетцо он у тя как ?
<sharikoff> типа если отвалилость то телк туда то мессагу
<ubuntar> а можно просто fork на приходящее соединение,просто там не сделано
<skai> ubuntar: дык ты через анонимайзер сам себе пошли:)
<open_your_eyes> как узнать версию убунты?
<ubuntar> я не умею))
<skai> lsb_release
<sharikoff> ubuntu -V
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> гг
<open_your_eyes> лол
<ubuntar> artus ща..
<sharikoff> open_your_eyes: uname -a
<open_your_eyes> и где там версия убунты?
<skai> exec lsb_release -d | sed -e 's/.*: //' | awk '{print $2,$3,$4}'
<open_your_eyes> уу
<sharikoff> skai: ну емае..
<skai> вот атк, если память мне не изменяет
<sharikoff> а чо ж не на перле
<open_your_eyes> а как обновить 10.04.1 LTS до 10.10 ?
<skai> этож линукс:)все можно сделать простой командой:))
<open_your_eyes> существа
<open_your_eyes> как обновить убунту
<open_your_eyes> до 10.10 ?
<skai> выбери в менеджере обновлений чтобы предлагал обновится до обычных а не лтс версий
<skai> существа?!это ты нас обозвал?
<open_your_eyes> где это?
<ubuntar> artus gcc main.c -o listener
<open_your_eyes> у меня туда только шелл
<open_your_eyes> skai: а ты не существо? :)
<open_your_eyes> ок несущество
<skai> нет.я бот:)
<skai> я не существую
<open_your_eyes> утипути
<open_your_eyes> как обновить убунту?
<artus> ubuntar: не работаеть)
<ubuntar> ыы а что пишеть)
<sharikoff> гыы
<artus> ubuntar: zsh: command not found: gcc ^_^
<sharikoff> гцц то поставь
<open_your_eyes> нуууу?...
<ubuntar> artus дык,естессно,если у тебя gcc нету))
<artus> sharikoff: не подсказывай)
<open_your_eyes> мне срочно нужно обновить убунту
<sharikoff> open_your_eyes: ubuntu update
<sharikoff> )
<sharikoff> open_your_eyes: сыкотно это.. потом можешь не зайти
<sharikoff> удаленно
<ubuntar> artus тока код сохраняй в файл *.c который компилишь,будь то main.c или другой
<open_your_eyes> sharikoff: прецеденты были?
<artus> эх.. 18ть метроф...
<sharikoff> ну.. это как бэ да
<artus> ubuntar: ну логично)
<sharikoff> open_your_eyes: так чо лучше не стоит
<sharikoff> это мое имхо глубокое
<open_your_eyes> а придётся
<ubuntar> artus ладно,если проблема,то забей)
<open_your_eyes> там апач сегфолтится
<sharikoff> оо
<SergeyIT> open_your_eyes, на офф сайте все написано
<artus> ubuntar: позно)
<sharikoff> тогда апач собери
<open_your_eyes> я никогда не любила заниматься дебаггингом апача
<ubuntar> artus,я думал,у тебя анлим)
<artus> ubuntar: ды и пригодитцо)
<sharikoff> open_your_eyes: а придетсо
<sharikoff> =))
<open_your_eyes> нет
<open_your_eyes> я лучше обновлю убунту
<artus> ubuntar: анлим) 3g ) с шейпером )
<sharikoff> забекапься
<skai> пока тока апач сегфолтится.а после обновы все паникнет
<open_your_eyes> а дальше как судьба распорядится
<artus> ubuntar: ща приедеть )
<sharikoff> потом сотри апач вместе с конфами
<skai> ставь чистую
<lurc> Привет всем
<sharikoff> и поставь поновой
<ubuntar> artus ок. тока если у тебя файрвол работает,то скорее всего он порт этот закрывает,(см.исходник)
<lurc> подскажите антивирь хороший чтоб
<lurc> винду проверить:)
<sharikoff> lurc: clamav
<artus> ubuntar: у меня того)) роутер работаеть) лутший фаервол )
<SergeyIT> lurc, rm -rf винда
<lurc> :)
<sharikoff> artus: а у мя циска под диваном =))
<shenmue> SergeyIT не работает
<SergeyIT> lurc, и не будет проблем
<sharikoff> за 8,5 киломертвых президентов
<artus> sharikoff: O_o
<ubuntar> artus тогда эксперимент может не выйти,т.к. сервак ждёт соединений извне)
<skai> sharikoff: вашингтонов?
<open_your_eyes> # apt-get install update-manager
<open_your_eyes> ...
<open_your_eyes> After this operation, 175MB of additional disk space will be used.
<open_your_eyes> ;DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<open_your_eyes> классный менеджер
<open_your_eyes> компактный
<artus> ubuntar: ну как бе ) форвард всеже для чего то придумывали )
<skai> sharikoff: или лукашенков?
<artus> ubuntar: вобщем ща собиру протестим
<open_your_eyes> The following extra packages will be installed:
<sharikoff> open_your_eyes: vnc заряди
<open_your_eyes>   apt-xapian-index dbus-x11 docbook-xml esound-clients esound-common fontconfig gamin gconf2 gconf2-common ghostscript gksu gnome-keyring gnome-mime-data gvfs gvfs-backends hicolor-icon-theme
<open_your_eyes>   indicator-application launchpad-integration libappindicator0 libarchive1 libart-2.0-2 libatasmart4 libatk1.0-0 libatk1.0-data libaudiofile0 libavahi-glib1 libbluetooth3 libbonobo2-0 libbonobo2-common
<open_your_eyes>   libbonoboui2-0 libbonoboui2-common libcairo-perl libcairo2 libcdio-cdda0 libcdio-paranoia0 libcdio10 libcups2 libcupsimage2 libdatrie1 libdbusmenu-glib1 libdbusmenu-gtk1 libdirectfb-1.2-0 libesd0
<open_your_eyes>   libexif12 libgail18 libgamin0 libgconf2-4 libgcr0 libgdu0 libgksu2-0 libglade2-0 libglib-perl libgnome-keyring0 libgnome2-0 libgnome2-canvas-perl libgnome2-common libgnome2-perl libgnome2-vfs-perl
<open_your_eyes> зачем>
<ubuntar> artus ок =)
<artus> убейсо
<ubuntar> !paste | pen_your_eyes
<ubuntuhelp> pen_your_eyes: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<skai> open_your_eyes: боюсь спросить - у тебя кеды?
<open_your_eyes> лол
<sharikoff> skai: зеленых президентов
<open_your_eyes> нет
<open_your_eyes> шелл, сказала же
<sharikoff> у нее сапоги зимние
<skai> sharikoff: назарбаевых?
<open_your_eyes> кстати
<ubuntar> и помада))))
<open_your_eyes> я смогу откатиться обратно на 10.04 если не срастётся?
<sharikoff> =0
<SergeyIT> open_your_eyes, нет
<skai> не.никаких отмен:)
<sharikoff> skai: не а
<skai> такое не предусмотрено
<open_your_eyes> лол
<sharikoff> да шляпа короче убунта на серваке
<open_your_eyes> ненавижу убунту
<SergeyIT> open_your_eyes, а зачем 10.10?
<open_your_eyes> чтобы апач не сегфолтился
<sharikoff> open_your_eyes: угу угу
<artus> мдя
<open_your_eyes> я не нашла других немозгожручих способов пофиксить это
<artus> оказываетц оапач лечат апами дистра
<SergeyIT> open_your_eyes, там другие проблемы будут!
<open_your_eyes> какие?
<open_your_eyes> а можно поставить апач из 10.10 ?
<open_your_eyes> не трогая остального?
<SergeyIT> open_your_eyes, собрать из исходников
<sharikoff> можно
<skai> open_your_eyes: можно.мы тебе разрешаем
<sharikoff> они один хрен одинаковые
<artus> ubuntar: порт какой?
<ubuntar> 4950
<artus> udp ?
<ubuntar> udp
<ubuntar> ип в приват пиши
<skai> open_your_eyes: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-edgers/+archive/server-edgers-apache/+index?field.series_filter=lucid
<artus> да у мя как бе всеравно динамика ) да и фарвард на машинку в kvm ))) посему скрыватцо ченего)
<artus> ubuntar: пинги идуть? или надо передернуть роутер
<artus> ubuntar: куого куда?
<artus> у меня реакции никакой)
<megaterminatorm> как смонтировать каталог в каталог без наследования свойств? mount --bind наследует свойства, а другого метода не знаю.
<open_your_eyes> skai: поставила. снёсся пхп
<open_your_eyes> это нормально?
<smarty> От блин.... Не посмотрел  с утра - на  на их сайте  они выложили gparted-live-0.7.0-3.zip, вчера ночью качал был только gparted-live-0.7.0-2.zip - каждый день правят...  :-(
<SergeyIT> smarty, сделай скрипт и в крон для запуска каждыйдень для сборки гпартеда
<shenmue> =)
<open_your_eyes> [Fri Nov 05 15:35:07 2010] [notice] child pid 28275 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<open_your_eyes> с новым апачем то же самое
<artus> ставь 11.04 )
<artus> мож там починили )))
<skai> а кто чайлд?
<SergeyIT> а лучше 12.04
<smarty> (09:35:05 PM) SergeyIT: smarty, сделай скрипт и в крон для запуска каждыйдень для сборки гпартеда     А как это?  Поподробней. Вообщето у меня и с gparted-live-0.7.0-2.zip слава богу скомпилился и установился нормально. Просто уже заело будет у них уже когда нибудь на 100% рабочий рел
<skai> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-edgers/+archive/server-edgers-php
<skai> вот похапщина свежая
<skai> равда там нет еще фаилов:)но скоро соберут:)
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Понг понг понг...
<shenmue> понг
<shenmue> ?
<skai> shenmue, Пинг пинг пинг
<shenmue> =)
<megaterminatorm> товарищи! как смонтировать каталог в каталог без наследования свойст?
<skai> megaterminatorm: с божьей волей
<smarty> И чё им влом что ли готовые  пакеты  выкладывать - лепят лайв cd. Делать мне больше нечего как компилить.
<skai> smarty: дык выложи.что за тебя все делать надо?
<sharikoff> open_your_eyes: запусти руками
<smarty> Нипонил...
<sharikoff> не скриптом
<open_your_eyes> sharikoff: кого?
<lurc> ест ьче нить чтоб к радмину подключится?
<sharikoff> open_your_eyes: апач
<open_your_eyes> апач работает
<open_your_eyes> при заходе на ссылку http://ult1.1steasy.net/cms
<sharikoff> а чо не работает?
<open_your_eyes> появляются эти ворнинги
<open_your_eyes> и страница не грузится
<SergeyIT> smarty, видать действительно делать больше нечего ;)
<open_your_eyes> причём апач продолжает работать
<skai> open_your_eyes: он жалуется что чайлд сегфолтится.кто чайлд с таким пидом?кто сегфолтится?
<open_your_eyes> skai: пид разный всё время
<open_your_eyes> что сегфолтится не знаю
<open_your_eyes> там пхп сайт
<open_your_eyes> на зенде
<open_your_eyes> :%
<sharikoff> open_your_eyes: пакажи ка лог http-error
<skai> open_your_eyes: запусти апач.паралельно в окнсоли запусти ps -e
<smarty> Дык с удовольствием бы занимался своим делом а тут возникла необходимость диск переразметить - хватился о оно то и не пшет. Вот и впрягся.
<skai> залезь на сайт.посмотри какой пид сегфолтится
<open_your_eyes> sharikoff: [Fri Nov 05 15:35:07 2010] [notice] child pid 28275 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<skai> и проверь по списку из пс -е кто этот жалкий чайлд
<open_your_eyes> ничего кроме этого нет
<open_your_eyes> в дмезге тоже
<SergeyIT> smarty, за много времени что-то не встречал такой проблемы...
<sharikoff> нотис это фигня
<sharikoff> работать должно
<sharikoff> пхп есть?
<open_your_eyes> sharikoff: вылетает только эта страница
<open_your_eyes> другие работают
<smarty> есть признаный баг "Ubuntu Launchpad Bug #617885 - GParted crash at startup: glibmm-ERROR with btrfs enabled" - http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=14331
<lurc> мужики есть файловый менеджер чет типа тотал коммандера?
<XuMuK> mc
<sharikoff> open_your_eyes: php -v
<sharikoff> в консольке
<sharikoff> не сегфолтится?
<lurc> а покрасивше нету?
<skai> lurc: gnome-commander
<smarty> Попробуй Gnime Commander из репа
<sharikoff> krusader
<skai> lurc: и вообще тебе шашечки или ехать?
<smarty> Gnome Commander
<XuMuK> вот именно...
<lurc> чегось?
<SergeyIT> lurc, Krusader пожалуй ближе всего, но требует QT
<skai> и че все прутся от этого тотал командера?что в нем такого?
<lurc> удобный он
<XuMuK> а чем mc не удобный тада?
<skai> что в нем такого?кроме старого доброго "под вендой все равно ничего больше не написали"?:)
<artus> lurc: cat, grep, ls , cp ,mv ,cd
<skai> мц горадо удобней.гном командер ваще вешь
<sharikoff> дааа
<artus> lurc: все что надо для щастья )
<sharikoff> и иксы не нужныы
<skai> artus: мог просто сказать sh :)
<artus> skai: неприкольно)
<open_your_eyes> sharikoff: ну я же сказала, все остальные пхп-страницы работают
<open_your_eyes> причём, на другом сервере и эта работает
<artus> skai: ибо zsh удобнее )
<skai> sharikoff: а нафига иксы?есть же этот...как его... вейленд
<lurc> мс какой примитивный сильно выглядит не сурьезно:)
<SergeyIT> smarty, 0.5.1 - нормально работает
<skai> artus: ты просто не умеешь готовить fish
<artus> палюбому) вайломанагер должен быть брутальным  )
<skai> lurc: повторюсь.тебе шашечки или ехать?тебе фаиломанагер понтоваться надо или для дела?
<artus> skai: вот ты его юзаеш? или опять пробовал ... щас не стоит...
<sharikoff> open_your_eyes: http://itmages.ru/image/view/73947/039a90a0
<skai> artus: юзаю:)когда домой езжу:)
<sharikoff> где ворнинги то?
<lurc> мне для дела , нуно разгребсти винт на котором еще пока что семерка стоит
<skai> lurc: mc
<skai> на крайняк гном командер
<smarty> У меня на 2.6.35-19 тоже работало а на 22 - грохалось на стадии сканирования дисков.
<skai> smarty: use 2.6.36, luke
<SergeyIT> lurc, если ntfs - лучше из-под вин
<lurc> убалтал черт языкастый мс ставлю:)
<sharikoff> skai: unixway =)
<skai> sharikoff: хром под мак?
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> прикипел я к нему
<skai> дьяблу 3 под мак гуглишь?:)все надеешься:)
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> угу
<lurc> а есть че нить типа фотошопа
<XuMuK> gimp
<lurc> он тоже такой мощный редактор фоток? у мя на винде стоял гимп , но чет я не заметил что он такой четкий
<smarty> smarty: use 2.6.36, luke    Вот и собрался преезжать на 36 - надо было место выыделить а оно и не работает. И по всякому  это не проблемма ядра а именно gparted'а так как 0.7.0 и на 35 нормально работает.
<XuMuK> lurc: да, он жоский...
<lurc> еще вопрос как все таки зарегестрироватся
<lurc> здесь
<XuMuK> lurc: /msg nickserv help registry
<skai> smarty: а что тебе мешает использовать 36 без выделения места?
<sharikoff> зарегистрируй меня о великий ирк
<sharikoff> я обещаю вести себя хорошо
<sharikoff> вышли мне заветный ключ на почту
<XuMuK> lurc: /msg nickserv help regiser
<sharikoff> и нарисуй пентаграмму на полу
<XuMuK> lurc: /msg nickserv help register
<lurc> No help available for regiser.	
<sharikoff> и зажги черные свечи
<sharikoff> и зарежь черного петуха
<sharikoff> и все
<lurc> петуха обязательно или можно насетку?)
<artus> зажги питуха и зареж свечи
<sharikoff> всего одна человеческая жертва и ты зареген
<lurc> щя соседа грохну:) не нравится он мне че то))
<smarty> Д а в общем  то ни чего не мешает - захотелось  сначала 36 поставить но чтоб пока 35 -я работала
<sharikoff> lurc: давно пора
<sharikoff> artus: хулиган
<sharikoff> smarty: емае..
<lurc> кстать че поставить нужно чтоб rythimbox русские теги читал?
<sharikoff> lurc: ну я не буду повторяться...
<smarty> Зоодно собирался поэксперементировать на праздниках и пропатчить 36-ю под райзер4.
<skai> smarty: стесняюсь спросить.тридцатьшестАЯ?это кто такая?
<sharikoff> skai: это я
<sharikoff> в молодости
<sharikoff> работала
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> под райзером
<sharikoff> жена походу его
<skai> sharikoff: потом сменила пол и отрастила свитер?
<sharikoff> 36тая
<sharikoff> угу
<smarty> Ну ёптыть - ну ядра же  - 2.6.36 :-D
<skai> ядро. оно мое.средний род.
<sharikoff> я еще 2.4.20 помню...
<skai> русский язык.учебник.начальная школа.
<skai> УЧИТЬ!
 * sharikoff мудр
<skai> sharikoff: я тож 2.4 помню:)
<smarty> skai: ядро. оно мое.средний род.   А-а-а Спасибо научил...:-D
<sharikoff>  помню соберемся мы.. я skai и линус торвальдс...
<sharikoff> и думаем.
<sharikoff> как бы стоб под 2.6.36 работала
<artus> как петуха зачечь
<skai> ага:)только столлман запаздывает:)он же у нас за тамаду был
<sharikoff> *чтоб
<artus> skai: он за свечками бегал)
<skai> artus: от гэмороя?:)лечился?
<sharikoff> джобс заглянул мы его выгнали
<sharikoff> он тада еще лохом был
<SergeyIT> чего  курили, о великие!?
<sharikoff> куритву
<artus> ядро )
<skai> sharikoff: жалеешь что тогда не познакомился с ним?:)счас бы на свой мак автограф мог бы стрельнуть:)
<sharikoff> skai: да походу мутный он
<sharikoff> я то душа человек
<sharikoff> так бы маки раздавал
<skai> ты как шелдон купер.против водолазок и позерства:))
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: раздай мне мак:)
<sharikoff> у мя щас кстати их 3
<sharikoff> айр про и имак
<skai> ёперный театр
<sharikoff> ищо яфон эплтв и айр порт екстим
<skai> вот жеж нафига?небось еще и айфон с айподом
<sharikoff> не япода нету
<skai> sharikoff: это попахивает зависимостью, если не сказать "арабством";)
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> я люблю ябл
<sharikoff> да
<skai> оно обкусанное кем то
<sharikoff> неважно
<sharikoff> зато включил -и работает
<sharikoff> и бубна не надо
<sharikoff> и вирусов нету
<sharikoff> вопщем гут
<skai> sharikoff: ты не поверишь:)но мой clevo w832t с дефолтной убунтой сразу тоже сел и поехал:)без допила
<smarty> Какая скучная жизь
<sharikoff> smarty: веселья на работе хватает
<sharikoff> с фряхами арчами и всеми делами
<sharikoff> и с оутлуком ппц
<skai> оутлук...давно я не слышал такого слова:)
<smarty> Так домы ты себе моск разжижаешь такой ванилой
<sharikoff> шефу надо оутлук! оутлук=почта. Больше нехочу знать ничего
<sharikoff> (с)
<smarty> Правильный шеф... Хочет и может.
<skai> хосспаде.лишь бы он не размножался
<sharikoff> smarty: домя у мя отдых
<skai> не я бы мак посмотрел, но возможностей нет
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/72145/5d7d4bf5
<skai> ладно.я бы пощупал мак, попробовал его в работе, но возможностей нет
<skai> lime chat как я погляжу:)
<sharikoff> мде..
<hookah> sharikoff: здрасте
<sharikoff> hookah: q
<hookah> sharikoff: как проходит процесс завоевания мира?
<sharikoff> успешно
<hookah> sharikoff: это хорошо
<Luric>  /msg NickServ identify 48736075
<skai> sharikoff: http://img.ly/27wV
<Luric> пофиг на регу:)
<skai> Luric: хороший пароль:)
<Luric> тока чет не работает:)
<hookah> sharikoff: с буквами лучче, большими и маленькими )
<skai> Luric: а ты пробел перед / убери и все заработает
<hookah> Luric: ник-то не прописан
<sharikoff> skai: ну зачет
<Luric> так как зарегатся
<sharikoff> skai: http://itmages.ru/image/view/16158/b23767
<hookah> sharikoff: мак чтоль?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> во мозголомный скрин
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/51838/8f0e9573
<skai> sharikoff: ты не так быстро:)я еще предыдущий не закачал скрин\
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> 2 метра всего
<skai> 10 мегабитка проводится в течении 7-10 дней.это гдето со вторника-среды считать.так что пока всего 64килобита мегафона
<skai> средняя скорость 2 килобайта в секунду
<skai> то есть гдет 16 килобит:)
<sharikoff> я тож хочу 10 мегабитку
<skai> момеды древние и то быстрее были:)
<Luric> ну и антивирь а че он другие жеские диски не проверяет?
<skai> sharikoff: а я хочу мак:)и че?
<sharikoff> махнем не глядя?
<skai> Luric: а ты ему не сказал
<sharikoff> clamdscan /dir
<Luric> а их выбрать нельзя почему то
<xJericho> NVIDIA готовит GeForce GTX 460 SE с 288 ядрами CUDA - зверь машина будет )))
<sharikoff> антивирус попова епта..
<skai> sharikoff: прокинуть до тебя в иркутск утэпэшку будет гораздо дороже, чем купить пару маков:)
<sharikoff> skai: утп не нать
<sharikoff> опту нать
<skai> xJericho: мне хватает для всего intel x4500mhd. и че за звери там
<skai> sharikoff: никакой опты:)мне проведут утп в комнату(опта тока к общаге подведена) и тебе тоже хватит утп:)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> до иркутска?
<sharikoff> до новосиба точно знаю есть опта
<skai> проверка проверка:)
<shenmue> для хромиума рунглишь есть?
<skai> перестало глючить:)
<sharikoff> skai: прошла проверка
<Luric> как етот мс запустить?
<sharikoff> mc
<artus> mc
<skai> sharikoff: у мну в вичате внезапно поменялись мой и твой ники местами.я писал от твоего имени,а ты от моего:)
<sharikoff> =)
<xJericho> skai в статье ее позицируют как мало жрущию и мегаотрабатывающую только вот верится с трудом
<sharikoff> skai: ого
<sharikoff> круто
<Luric> о круть спасибо
<skai> sharikoff: эт терминатор чет глюканул
<shenmue> http://linux-teapot.blogspot.com/2010/01/ubuntu.html какая весчь полезная
<shenmue> дежапопой бэкапы делать
<artus> shenmue: sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<artus>  и нинадо всяких бяк )
<skai> artus: и все это в крон
<artus> само собой)
<artus> sudo tar xvpfz /backup.tgz -C / ну и вот так востанавливаем )
<skai> artus: и это в крон:)чтобы все было стабильно и недвижимо:))
<shenmue> dpkg --get-selections > software_list затем sudo apt-get update  && sudo dpkg --set-selections < software_list && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<skai> назвать скрипт "день сурка"
<artus> skai: gg
<shenmue> ибо анлим и ставит все проги которые были
<artus> надо что то типа sudo aptitude install all
<artus> так чтоб вообще было все )
<skai> artus: какое аптитьюд?его выпилили:)
<shenmue> аналог кнопки "сделать пи****ип" ?
<skai> и правильно сделали
<skai> а вот гдеби зря выпилили
<shenmue> угу
<artus> skai: куда выпилили? O_o
<shenmue> центр приложений тормозной аж ппц
<shenmue> кстати аптитьюд за собой 40 мегов зависимостей тянет
<shenmue> жирно для сидидиска
<skai> artus: фтопку
<skai> я и ЦП фтопку выпилил сразу
<shenmue> темы для хромимума под амбиенс ната кому? =)
<skai> не.есть уже
<skai> сча покажу свой теплый ламповый хром
<skai> и шариков обзавидуется.и решит что мак не гуд, когда есть гном:)
<shenmue> для хромиума ру лэнг пэк есть вообще?
<skai> есть
<skai> но нафига?
<shenmue> надо знать язык потенцциального противника?
<skai> shenmue: у тебя в школе был английский?
<shenmue> да
<skai> sharikoff: http://itmages.ru/image/view/73991/e238497a
<skai> shenmue: ну вот.какие проблемы?
<shenmue> а у тебя все ос на инглише?
<skai> ага
<shenmue> мне любопытно. папки в хоум на каком языке и что будет с ними если язык системы сменить
<skai> на инглише.если сменить язык - он предложит переименовать или оставить
<skai> если их переименовать в люой момент - системе будет пофиг
<skai> она сама подпишет новые имена в юзер.дирс и подхватит?
<shenmue> хм... а все программы подхватят новое название?
<shenmue> в 10.10 вместо Загрузки была папка Downloads.  откат потом на 10.04 но появилась папка Загрузки. торренты кста из downloads не подхватились
<skai> sharikoff: ты еще тут?
<sharikoff> skai: да
<skai> ну как хром?круче же чем в маке:)гном торт:)
<artus> гним пироженко
<shenmue> скай есть значки флагов похожие на значки фаенза
<sharikoff> skai: =))
<skai> shenmue: пробовал.не вдохновило.они монохромные были
<shenmue> не... ща сек
<shenmue> http://itshaman.ru/articles/212/krasivaya-raskladka-klaviatury-v-ubuntu квадратные
<skai> shenmue: и как квадратные отменяет то, что они монохромные?вам бифштекс пожарить?нет с солью
<shenmue> фаенза разве все монохромное?
<skai> и как то они не припарлись:)
<shenmue> или у тебя элегант стоит?
<skai> shenmue: не.я грю выдел монохромные.а ты мне советуешь квадратные:)слегка разные прилагательные ты не заметил?:)
<bggooo> Братцы подскажите, кто курсе, где можно поменять иконки из трея на способные к маштабируемости, а то выглядит криво и не айс http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/tray.png Хорошо видно на иконке дропбокса, блютуса и почты
<shenmue> ты это выдал после. =) я про монохромные ничего не говорил. а про квадратные ибо фаенза все такой формы
<skai> shenmue: я выдал это раньше:)но вот лаг на мобиле огромен:)
<xJericho> Господа! подскажите всё жрущий архиватор
<shenmue> эм...
<shenmue> может разархиватор?
<skai> xJericho: pacman
<xJericho> а разница? )
<shenmue> чот шрифты в хроме убогие
<skai> вообще tar tar --gzip /dev/urandom >> /tmp/urandom
<xJericho> skai нафига мне игра? )
<skai> сожрет проц
<skai> если несколько запустит
<skai> пойдет?
<xJericho> ну хотябы чтоб рраы открывал
<xJericho> *рар
<sharikoff> unrar
<skai> shenmue: шрифты как шрифты.обычные убунтовские
<NightElf> люди подскажите плз хтмл редактор на линукс :)
<xJericho> что значит не свободная версия?
<skai> xJericho: сидит за убийство:)
<xJericho> а серьезно? )
<shenmue> Total disk space freed by localepurge: 247200 KiB куль
<xJericho> написано unrar (несвободная версия)
<skai> xJericho: вот тебе какая разница?тебя штольман покусает за несвободную?ставь и не парься
<xJericho> н мож она платная )))
<skai> там сказано что она платная?
<xJericho> ну а что значит несвободная? )
<shenmue> закрыт исходный код
<shenmue> то же самое как дрова
<shenmue> они бесплатны но код закрыт
<skai> так.ювот интересно.а можно как то эмулировать загрузку с ливсд без вбокса?чрутом там как нибудь или еще как?
<xJericho> во нашел ниже есть unrar-free
<shenmue> знаю что можно убунту с харда запускать как live cd
<xJericho> вопрос. нафига нужна функция "Создание загрузочного диска"?
<skai> ВНЕЗАПНО для создания загрузочного диска
<shenmue> ответ. Функция "Создание загрузочного диска" нужна для создания загрузочного диска
<vanchezzz> Привет всем =)
<xJericho> shenmue хорошь прикалываться )) я ж серьезно )
<xJericho> vanchezzz прифф
<skai> xJericho: тебе серьезно ответили
<xJericho> skai смысл этой функции если есть диск с которого убунту ставили, он же и лайф. а что создание этого диска даст?
<skai> xJericho: создать этот лив диск на юсб токене
<shenmue> запусти программу
<shenmue> внизу есть справка
<NightElf> люди а какой командой можно скачать и поставить пакет?
<shenmue> картинок с сиьками нет конечно но полезно почитать
<shenmue> NightElf sudo apt-get install имя_пакета
<xJericho> shenmue не, я понимаю что я нуб но обижать то нафига? (
<skai> xJericho: заслужил
<shenmue> xJericho не везде есть сиди ромы
<xJericho> skai чем? что мне интересно? а вы сами такими давно перестали быть?
<shenmue> нет буки к примеру. там удобно поставить с флеш накапителя
<yurau> Мне умный человек сказал что мне нужен кнут. Кто согласен избивать меня по моей просьбе?
<shenmue> тот чел глупый. успокойся
<xJericho> shenmue уже понял, просто не сразу обратил внимание что для юсб
<shenmue> одно из первых правил это всегда читать инструкцию =)
<shenmue> кста а с юсб быстрее ставиться?
<skai> xJericho: давно.году в 2006.
<skai> shenmue: быстрее:)
<skai> у меня вообще нет сидирома.этот архаизм рип
<dorjo> у кого нибудь была проблема с ALSA в U 10.10?
<xJericho> у меня
<skai> у мну нет проблем.нет алсы - нет проблем:)
<shenmue> http://meandubuntu.ru/2010/01/автодополнение-после-sudo/ о! команды у меня никогда не работали почему то. только папки дописывались
<skai> shenmue: а у тя башрц создан?
<xJericho> а я вылечил проблему... переставил на10.4.1
<skai> shopt настрой
<shenmue> хз ща гляну
<shenmue> да есть
<skai> shopt настрой
<shenmue> в блогах столько полезностей можно найти
<shenmue> глобал превью для наутилуса вообще хорошая вешь
<andersen1> йоххо-хо! всем привет! :-D
<skai> свистелки и перделки излишне:)
<andersen1> при чем тут винни-пух?
<shenmue> когда удобно то это другое
<andersen1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526462/ - вот что за кодировка?
<shenmue> майа
<skai> andersen1: utf-8
<andersen1> эммм. и почему у меня коряво все?
<avas> всем hi
<Buhack> djghjc yf vbkkbjy
<Buhack> вопрос на миллион
<shenmue> ?
<skai> !ask } Buhack
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask } Buhack'
<skai> !ask | Buhack
<ubuntuhelp> Buhack: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<Buhack> как изменить ориентацию второго экрана в 90 градусах
<skai> хорг конф?панель управления нвидия?
<Buhack> из 0 сделать 90 градусов
<Buhack> о половину решения понял
<Buhack> ща сам попробую разобраться
<skai> вот и молодец:)
<avas> народ вопрос по модему GSM - пишет что он не отвечает. через nm конектится но отваливается. через gppp модем не отвечает. куда копать?
 * skai дал кусочек сахара Buhack
<skai> avas: в сторону модема.
<andersen1> skai: это utf-8, соответственно мне  надо их в cp-1251 перевести?
<avas> Гуглил - ненашёл. Строку иннициализации прописал. непомогает
 * skai зовите меня Стиви Вандер по прозвищу "Печенюшка"
<andersen1> skai:  это utf-8, соответственно мне  надо их в cp-1251 перевести?
<shenmue> http://www.openprinting.org/printers полезно =)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://etherpad.osuosl.org/lpc2010-high-availability-clustering - советую всем админам почитать что тут пишут
<skai> andersen1: хз.попробуй.а тебе нафига?
<andersen1> ой, то есть, Стиви Вандер. от балды накачал манов - а они все вот в таком виде
<skai> в каком?я не читал
<andersen1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526462/
<andersen1> шифруешься?
<enriko_fermi> судя по старости - это наверное кои8р вообще
<enriko_fermi> не.не шифруюсь.обострение^_^
<andersen1> осеннее? как всегда?
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi ты мне на форуме помогаешь?
<enriko_fermi> UNIm95: возможно;)
<enriko_fermi> я там много чего написал.если ты с фсчеком - то да
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi после ребута пошла проверка
<enriko_fermi> тото твой ник знакомым показался.вот где я тебя видел до форума:)
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi да с проверкой
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi ты в печатном издании не работаешь часом?
<enriko_fermi> не.не работаю.а что?
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi твой предыдущий ник тоже знакомым показался
<enriko_fermi> дык.скай фалькорр:)имя гремит по галактике:))
<andersen1> он физик-теоретик?
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi причем до канала на ирке и форума
<enriko_fermi> скай?не.он император галактики
<yurau> А сколько корова дает молока? Не выдаешь за день, устанет рука!
<UNIm95> enriko_fermi не офибся ник похожий просто
<enriko_fermi> бывает:)
<UNIm95> *ошибся
<Buhack> ура
<Galaxy2000> falklor =)
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr кстати сколько фсцк на 200 гб сата венике работать будет?
<skai-falkorr> Galaxy2000: сёма?О_о
<Buhack> блин а если человек сам разобрался, это как называется?))))
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: зависит от веника.там же поверхность проверять запустил на беды и прочее.так что долго.час-два
<andersen1> растешь :)
<Megido> блин че за проклятье с блютусом
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr блин долговато
<skai-falkorr> Megido: называется кривые руки и им болеет очень многие
<Megido> skai-falkorr: неумничай
<Megido> skai-falkorr: к томуже я сним ниче не делал
<Galaxy2000> skai-fallklorr
<andersen1> небесный фольклор
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: ну можешь пока без -с.проверит на ошибки просто.а с -с - еще и поверхность
<skai-falkorr> Megido: ты и не сказал что ты делал
<skai-falkorr> !ask | Megido
<ubuntuhelp> Megido: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<skai-falkorr> Galaxy2000: семён это ты?
<skai-falkorr> andersen1: санёк?ты тож зарегался?
<Megido> skai-falkorr: купил модуль синезуба пихнул, стандартным манагером кидал файлы
<Megido> 2 дня
<andersen1> skai-falkorr: я не санек
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr palimpsest когда инфа исчезает после проверки пишет фс не чиста. после ребута чиста
<Megido> потом он не хотел смотреть устройство
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: а в фстаб какая строчка на него?
<Megido> поставил голубого та же схема тока он 2 нидели продержался
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr нету
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr в фстабе
<UNIm95> ручками монтирую
<shenmue> http://ubuntolog.ru/poiskovye-zaprosy-v-google-god-spustya.html#more-42 интересная заметка
<UNIm95> и не говорите я знаю как фстаб править
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: не я к тому, что там последние две цифры в фстабе - уровни работы с ошибками.думал мож там че.но раз нет - проверку делай.сначала просто.потом поверхность:)
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr я сразу всю делаю
<skai-falkorr> Megido: юз блюман, люк
<Megido> блин может ето телефон выпендриваеца ?
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: ну делай:)просто тыж жаловался что долго:)
<Megido> skai-falkorr: я же говорю юзал ГОЛУБОГО
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr просто предыдущие команды сразу выдавались
<skai-falkorr> Megido: меня твоя личная жизнь не интересует:)мы ОС обсуждаем:)
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: потмоу что предыдущие не проверяли:)
<Megido> skai-falkorr: blueman - голубой. идиот
<skai-falkorr> Megido: блюез обновить попробуй
<skai-falkorr> из ппа
<UNIm95> я это уже понял
<andersen1> уря! у меня есть футболка rtfm!
<Megido> andersen1: гг
<CheshaNeko> О_о
<UNIm95> andersen1 где живешь(город)?
<UNIm95> сам купить хочу
<andersen1> не город. а зачем?
<Megido> UNIm95: снять хош?
<Megido> skai-falkorr: тоесть
<UNIm95> andersen1 Megido читайте выше
<CheshaNeko> Привет всем
<Megido> UNIm95: я написапть неуспел :D
<skai-falkorr> CheshaNeko: ня, товарищ:)
<razmet> Зенит - чемпион? Я не из Питера! Я холиварю )))
<andersen1> когда меня спросят что-нибудь: я распахну... эм... свитер... и покажу! :-D RTFM!
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko: ах елки НЯ ^_^ :3
<UNIm95>  andersen1 ты девушка?
<xJericho> razmet согласен Зенит рулит )
<razmet> RTFM - повод дать в лицо ))))
<andersen1> UNIm95: нет же. меня Томас зовут
<CheshaNeko> skai-falkorr: UNIm95 НЯ  ^_^
<Megido> razmet: ето почти как иди на *** :D
<razmet> Я вообще за спорт не болею обычно, но Зенииииит ... )))
<shenmue> skai-falkorr http://s15.radikal.ru/i189/1005/80/e275739a4218.jpg мак отдыхает
<UNIm95> andersen1 это только ник. а прикинь такую маюку на фигуристой девушке?
<razmet> Хоккей рулит )))
<shenmue> и педалит
<UNIm95> shenmue wtf?
<CheshaNeko> Шахматы же же ж
<shenmue> =)
 * UNIm95 глаза пошел лечить
<razmet> Тссссс. У меня пол - города велосипедистов...
 * skai-falkorr ослеп
<UNIm95> razmet чё так сильно педалят?
<skai-falkorr> будь проклят тот день, когда я открыл эот скрин
<shenmue> прощу прощения господа =)
<shenmue> но это не я автор
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr нифика сегодня шеф согласился на установку линя в серверной
<razmet> Хау Бубунта несвятая и неблагословеннная, но сцуко удобная и юзерфрендлевая... )))\
<Offoffoff1> UNIm95: это какбэ к всемирному похолоданию?
<CheshaNeko> shenmue: АААА
<Offoffoff1> razmet: ересь... предам анафеме!
<razmet>  UNIm95:  В свою секту заманивают ))))
<UNIm95>  razmet кто?
<shenmue> 3:0 в мою пользу
<razmet> Offoffoff1: А что ник меняный? ггг
<Galaxy2000> верущие прям собрались
<Offoffoff1> razmet: это кынжалъ
<razmet> UNIm95: Велосипедисты - дружны молодцы. Завидую пацанам.
<Megido> че с блютусом епт
<skai-falkorr> Offoffoff1: спрячь кинжал в штаны и не размахивай:)ока честных людей по лбу не задело))
<UNIm95> народ ещё вопрос как последние заявление Марка?
<Galaxy2000> =)
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: соберет овер тысячи коментов на лоре
<razmet> Могу ведь и достать! Отче! Научи дурака, как юзеров бестолковых (доча согласна) в лоно Бубунты СОВРАТИТЬ ! ггггг
<skai-falkorr> я гарантирую это
<skai-falkorr> :)
<Offoffoff1> razmet: фууу... доча и совратить...
<xJericho> http://i060.radikal.ru/1011/c9/eff9e3b5b083.jpg - из реальной книги для инженеров ЭВМ )))
<skai-falkorr> razmet: можешь и достать:)ты рав.тока тут бан существует
<skai-falkorr> xJericho: бойаааааааан
<Offoffoff1> razmet: не совратить.. А наставить на путь истинный во славу Убунтью
<razmet> Offoffoff1: Ну, скажу откровенно, ей вендовые вирусы уж по-колено. Ставь грит: "Ольтернотивное говно штоп можно быо!"
<razmet> былоь  )))\
<xJericho> skai-falkorr знаю, но все равно весело
<Offoffoff1> razmet: дык и ставь.
<skai-falkorr> razmet: ставь.тебе разрешение взрослых надо?
<razmet> Ей бы есчо и в универе правослвную ОСь подучить. Цены бы той учебе не было. А то буху токо мастайный софт, вынь, да оложь )))
<UNIm95> xJericho у меня есть такая книча. и что теперь?
<UNIm95> *книга
<Offoffoff1> razmet: вайн пока никто еще не запрещал
<skai-falkorr> книча=книга+фича:)новое слово
<razmet> Блин, ребята! Мне 35 лет блиа )))
<andersen1> православную ось уже выпустили?
<xJericho> UNIm95 блин да чего вы все придераетесь то?
<skai-falkorr> andersen1: ubuntu christian edition
<andersen1> где скачать поглумиться?
<SergeyIT> razmet, пацан еще )))
<skai-falkorr> andersen1: гугли и воздастся
<razmet> Угу, Вайн и блондника. Пьесса в двух частях )))
<rapidsp> когда не было форумов, холиварили в книжках ))))
<razmet> Гггг
<UNIm95> xJericho иы не придираемся. Просто надо знать древние истории инета/компов
<razmet> SergeyIT: Неужели ? шггг
<UNIm95> xJericho только про Антошку У. не рассказывай
<UNIm95> xJericho мы не знаем. только тссссс!
<xJericho> UNIm95 вообще молчать буду :( весь день рождения нафиг испортили :(
<inkvizitor68sl> 127 багов осталоось починить до релиза Debian 6
<skai-falkorr> xJericho: всегда пожалуйста:)
<UNIm95> xJericho стараемся!
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: где есть счетчик?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, на palnet.debian.org раз в неделю публикуется отчёт
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl шестой дебиан в ближайшие 6 месяцев ну не верю!
<inkvizitor68sl> planet*
<inkvizitor68sl> я думаю, под новый год зарелизят, судя по темпам
<inkvizitor68sl> по 20 багов в неделю фиксят
<Offoffoff1> Какие знаменательные даты по Linux в ближайшее время?
<skai-falkorr> класс:)жду:)надеюсь там в 32 ядре нет глюка с моей вебкой
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff1, 1) выход дебиана
<inkvizitor68sl> 2) мой отказ от убунты
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: фу.. еретик
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ещё можно провести мастер класс по серверам
<inkvizitor68sl> если кто то  придёт на него за денюжку
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: день рождения линуса:)
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl +1
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl после 10,04 скорее всего уйду к папе убунты
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: +2.только я много заплатить не смогу:)40 копеек есть лишние:))
<skai-falkorr> а я вернусь на генту:)два года там не был
<Megido> почему блютус работать перестал???
<first_time> доброго время суток
<Megido> skai-falkorr: нафик?
<CheshaNeko> Megido: бури на марсе
<skai-falkorr> Megido: вспышки на солнце
<skai-falkorr> Megido: копай в сторону настроек телефонаъ
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я думаю о сумме в рублей 100
<inkvizitor68sl> с носа
<CheshaNeko> skai-falkorr: я думаю это из-за марса
<Megido> skai-falkorr: та не я на ветер грешу  нас шас ураган
<first_time> не потскажете как можно посмотреть все IP которые используються в сети
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: не жирно будет?знаешь сколько мне встанет билет до москвы?
<Offoffoff1> first_time: nmap
<Megido> skai-falkorr: да че там настраивать то оба апарата  были сопряжены
<CheshaNeko> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<CheshaNeko> :(
<skai-falkorr> CheshaNeko: лаг суров?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, гг )
<CheshaNeko> skai-falkorr: ~10 секунд
<skai-falkorr> CheshaNeko: тю.мой лаг иногда достигает 190
<skai-falkorr> в 0.3.3 вичата он даж показывает лаг
<CheshaNeko> [Lag: 10,6] [Активны: 1
<Megido> зы гугл думает ето баг
<skai-falkorr> Megido: поставь блюез через ппа
<skai-falkorr> Megido: а суспенд2рам не было?
<CheshaNeko> с этим интернетом надо что-то делать
<Megido> skai-falkorr: ето кто такой?
<skai-falkorr> CheshaNeko: менять
<CheshaNeko> skai-falkorr: было бы на что
<skai-falkorr> CheshaNeko: на мегафон:)
<CheshaNeko> skai-falkorr: у них пинг меньше?
<Megido> skai-falkorr: так поставил все че нашол ниче нового непоявилось
<skai-falkorr> CheshaNeko: зависит от кармы.сейчас у меня не более полусекунды.иногда до 200 бывает
<andersen1> говорят, иксов скоро не будет...
<skai-falkorr> andersen1: а еще что в 2012 конец света.каждому слуху будем верить?
<Megido> andersen1: ани всида были и на всида остануца
<andersen1> в убунту имеется ввиду
<XuMuK> ну вапще то про 2012 ето не просто слух каг бы...
<Megido> andersen1: убнта без иксов :D
<andersen1> пруф http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=28544
<Megido> andersen1: боян
<andersen1> как же иксы без удаленного доступа?
<Megido> andersen1: привыкай к консольке)))
<andersen1> Megido: ну уж звиняй, только сегодня в сети появился
<shenmue> http://stop-rsp.ru/ вообще ужас оО
<andersen1> Megido: так уже весь терминалами обложился (=
<CheshaNeko> skai-falkorr: какая область?
<Megido> shenmue: 2 копейки жалко?
<andersen1> каноникал колбасит
<shenmue> по 2 копейки с каждого в мире чужим дядькам. ты за?
<skai-falkorr> CheshaNeko: сибирский филиал
<Megido> shenmue: не в мире а в россии
<Galaxy2000> проклятые копирасты
<shenmue> я просто пример привел
<andersen1> Megido: 2 копейки-не в этом дело. скоро чувствую цены поползут вверх на такие вещи как болванки, флехи...
<Galaxy2000> упыри
<shenmue> платить за низачто если тебе нравится то я промолчу
<Megido> shenmue: радуйся че не 20%
<Megido> shenmue: к томуже ты че каждый день ихп окупаеш?
<Megido> shenmue: ето касаеца  тока пиратов
<skai-falkorr> Megido: а тебе не жалко отдавать лишние деньги барину?тем более ладно болванки.в мире давно так, но флехи и даж телефоны - все где можно хранить данные - это ужеперебор
<Megido> какбе государство хочет наварица на продаже пирацкого двд
<XuMuK> нет, ето касаецо всех, причом им похеру свои фотки ты туда жечь будешь или пирацкий контент...
<shenmue> +1
<inkvizitor68sl> слушайте...
<inkvizitor68sl> юристы есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> или налоговики?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ку
<Megido> врядли :D
<inkvizitor68sl> знакомые с русскими законами?*
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а что надо?
<inkvizitor68sl> консультация нужна)
<shenmue> налог на болванки... задели за живое
<inkvizitor68sl> если успешная - то не бесплатно
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: у меня брат юрист и, кстати бывший налоговик))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, а он на руси?
<skai-falkorr> точнее.у меня просто налоговик в сети сейчас общается.
<XuMuK> да
<andersen1> ink запалили пиратский софт?
<inkvizitor68sl> тэкс.
<inkvizitor68sl> andersen1, откуда он у меня?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, skai-falkorr а когда с ними потрындеть можно будет?
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: тебе точнее что надо?потому как могу спросить и более точных людей.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: а тебе очень срочно?)
<skai-falkorr> вплоть до юристов:)
<XuMuK> до завтра никак?
<skai-falkorr> ибо экономисты - мы такие.знаем всех:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, мне надо понять-разобраться-узнать как я могу продавать услугу, которую я приобретаю у европейцев по договору-оферте (т.е. не по бумажному) русским гражданам. легально, с минимальными налоговыми затратами
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: он просто чо то не отвечает щас, а звонить поздно у него уже...
<inkvizitor68sl> ну не только русским, а вообще
<skai-falkorr> то есть какие налоги надо будет вынести и есть ли какие льготы?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, то есть в первую очередь - КАК.
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что у меня с европейцами нет никакх бумажных договоров
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: давай я завтра у него спрошу, а ты позвонишь... я предупрежу
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: нужна ли лицензия на деятельность?
<inkvizitor68sl> есть только PDFки, которые раз в месяц приходят, с детализацией.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, серверы. я её не смогу получить, само собой, т.к. серверы не в России.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: есть "електронный" договор... всегда
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, есть только оферта.
<inkvizitor68sl> ничего другого нет
<inkvizitor68sl> PDFки вообще документом считать нельзя
<inkvizitor68sl> на них печатей сейчас даже нет
<shenmue> по закону можно
<inkvizitor68sl> можно, с суммарным наолгом в 40-60%
<Megido> че  за демон bluez где лежит?
<inkvizitor68sl> в идеале - мне бы завернуть это всё на 6% упрощенки и без НДС
<inkvizitor68sl> вот только как
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: тебе как срочно надо узнать?
<inkvizitor68sl> обороты - не то чтобы большие.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, нууу.... до 1 января)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: нихера себе... а откуда тада прибыль брать?
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы я после нового года пошёл, зарегал и уже официально начал
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: тогда я во вторник у юриста и налоговика спрошу точно:)они все знают твари этакие.всегда все знают
<shenmue> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, я тебе уже говорил, что мне немцы серверы сдают с 12ю ядрами дешевле, чем в России colo стоит) ?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: нет)
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: блин.. не шуми.
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: зачем сказал.
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: пойдет?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, ессна
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: немцы - одекватнее наших в етом плане)) не душат...
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff1, ключевое слово - МНЕ =)
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: тыды на мыльцо сформулируй мне поточнее вопросец
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: ^_^
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: дык если физически бизнес там - то и регистрируй его там
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: и деньги там складывай
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff1, VAT
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: в банк
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: а какой там НДС?
<Offoffoff1> inkvizitor68sl: большой сильно?
<inkvizitor68sl> да такой же
<inkvizitor68sl> но я то его вообще платить никому не хочу
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: этот налоговик одной моей знакомой помог вместо 35 процентов с выигрыша отделаться 13 процентами как подоходного.плюс уменьшить сумму облагаемого налога:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, я не могу отчитываться о затратах
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: тада уж сумму, облагаемую налогом...
<inkvizitor68sl> только если они примут, что "если вон тот банк с меня взял деньги - это затраты"
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: сумму облагаемого налогом:)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: и, кстати, идея держать деньги в немецком банке не так уж и плоха...
<XuMuK> особенно в Deutche Bank))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, да нечего держать пока что
<inkvizitor68sl> сам знаешь мои цены)
<inkvizitor68sl> тут пока цель пропиариться хорошенько
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: на вот тебе пруфлинк)) http://goo.gl/ejNOW
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: я тебе в сети на первое время баннер выделю)) чем пустому висеть, пусть хоть как то послужит))
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: пруф на что?
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr: что сумма облагаемАЯ налогом))
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: облагаемое:)это существительное в данром случае было у меня:)
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=122357.0
<noonew> Всем привет , как нывазется аплет сетевых подключений в Ubuntu 10.10 ?)
<noonew> удалил с панели и хз как добавить -)
<andrej_> )))
<andersen1> nm
<skai-falkorr> noonew: ты удалил область уведомлений
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: а у тя есть готовая реклама?)
<andrej_> Здрасте
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: hdd200: Updating bad block inode.
<noonew> спсиб))
<Offoffoff1> noonew: область уведомлений же ж
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, нет
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr и?
<inkvizitor68sl> но дизы трудятся сейчас
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: йасно) я пацана, верстальщега нашего попрошу... если не очень занят, мож сварганит те чо нить, на первое время хотя бы)...
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: чет напрягает меня это:)кажется что он чет исправил:)попробуй вызвать баг снова.исправилось или нет
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr этот баг появляется случайно. оставил торренты на _раздаче_ к вечеру косяк. или месяц ждёшь повтора
<noonew> Блин , а в чём косяк , создал VPN подключение пишет - Не удалось запустить службу
<noonew> с чем связанно ?)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, дизайнеры есть
<andersen1> поподробнее раскажи
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, на самом деле главнейший затык в причине, которую я описал выше
<Offoffoff1> Можно ли использовать календарь из часов в любой иной почтовой проге, кроме evolution?
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff1, не
<Offoffoff1> жаль
<lukinfore> ку
<lukinfore> а у апт-гет есть опция игнорировать ошибки?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<lukinfore> допустим если действие инсталл а пакета нет
<lukinfore> пщ
<inkvizitor68sl> если апт гет будет игнорить ошибки - то пакетной системе наступит попа
<lukinfore> а аптитюд может?
<Megido> хелп как блютус починить
<lukinfore> ну от такого игнора жопа не наступит
<andersen1> Megido: есть в списке устройств? драйвера установлены?
<lukinfore> вроде смогло
<lukinfore> но какоеж оно мля медленное
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Megido> andersen1: работал он
<Megido> andersen1: в списке сть
<andersen1> Megido: а вдруг слетел?
<Megido> andersen1: да второй раз уже
<andersen1> логи почитай
<andersen1> dmesg|tail
<Megido> невозиожно на телефон зайти
<Megido> фак
<Megido> блютус ваще сдурел
<Megido> иконка мигает напостой
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Megido
<Megido> как выключаю перестает
<DryamDryam> привет всем! :) как нибудь можно убрать запрос пароля при старте системы?
<Megido> DryamDryam: можна
<DryamDryam> как?)
<andersen1> система-пареметры пользователей
<Megido> DryamDryam: одминистрирование > экран входа всистему
<andersen1> пароль-спрашивать при входе-измени
<DryamDryam> спасибо большое)
<Megido> так все пипец блютусу
<DryamDryam> я новичек в Linux но мне оч нравится) сегодня диск из shipit пришел)
<andersen1> DryamDryam: рад за тебя (=
<DryamDryam> ладно всем бб))
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick Megido хватит материться уже.
<Megido> а кто материлсо о.О
<hookah> инк как всегда не дремлет ))
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<andersen1> Megido:  так сказали же-посмотри логи, консоль что показывает, попробуй донгл, или что там у тебя, замени
<Megido> andersen1: да у меня блюман пропал вобще
<Megido> и чьи логи смотреть
<andersen1> systemlog
<andersen1> блюман-что такое?
<Megido> andersen1: поздно блюмана час как нет
<Megido> а весь я лисать несобираюсь
<Megido> andersen1: прога для блютуса
<andersen1> так переустанови
<Megido> наа попробовать кста
<andersen1> или ты толстый тролль?
<Megido> andersen1: не ленивый хуман :/
<andersen1> а блюман из консоли запускал?
<XuMuK> странненько
<XuMuK> а кто нить знает как прописать для proftp чтоб автоматом залазил в /srv/http ?
<XuMuK> а не так,что каждый юзер в свою папку
<XuMuK> DefaultRoot не то
<shtpavel> Народ, подскажите новичку))
<shtpavel> поставил матлаб, запускаю даблкликом или через ярлык, который создал сам на рабочем столе - не запускается
<shtpavel> запускаю через терминал тот же исполняемый файл - так запускается и работает
<shtpavel> в чем прявилась кривизна рук?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: слушай, а ты мне скорость не подрезал? а то чо то притормаживать стало))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, не
<XuMuK> а чо ж он так тада...
<lukinfore> вообще в апт-гет -m опция должна игнорить некошерные пакеты
<lukinfore> но почемуто не хотить
<XuMuK> lukinfore: а что значит некошерные? ет какие?
<san4o> lukinfore:  --force-yes пробовал ?
<andersen1> lukinfore: некошерные=с закрытыми сорцами
<lukinfore> это которые устанавливаются, но которых нет в репах
<san4o> andersen1: =))))))
<andersen1> san4o:  что, нет?
<lukinfore> а форсе-йес причем?
<san4o> andersen1: adobe flash-plugin  у тя стоит ?
<lukinfore> оно же на вопросы только отвечает вроде
<NightElf> люди, на линуксе можно какнить замутить 3Д текст? на винде это делалось в WordArt а на лине?
<andersen1> san4o: конечно. я же не еврей. шабат не соблюдаю
<lukinfore> а не еррорс обрабатывает
<san4o> andersen1: если б был евреем то жил бы без флеш анимации ? =)
<andersen1> san4o: думаю, евреям, особенно ортодоксам пофиг на флеш.
<andersen1> всем пока. приятно было поболтать.
<san4o> NightElf: последний раз использовал 3д текст в школе когда печатал реферат, лет 7-8 назад
<NightElf> san4o: поздравляю
<san4o> NightElf: если нада для каких то нетривиальных вещей то попробуй в gimp
<NightElf> мне просто сервер оформить :)
<san4o> NightElf: наклейку на корпес чтоль ?
<NightElf> нее, веб сервер оформляю :) картинку чтобы в хед поставить :)
<lukinfore> а опенофис не умеет разве?
<san4o> шапку сайта, ну так какой тут ворд =)) gimp однозначно
<san4o> могу шрифтов прикольных подкинуть
<NightElf> san4o: я раньше в ворде вордартом пользовался
<NightElf> san4o: мне 3Д тект нужен типа
<san4o> в графическом редакторе просто сделать наподобие 3д текста наложив ефект тиснения на текст
<NightElf> че
<NightElf> я в этом не силен
<san4o> NightElf: подобные штуки в офисе не знаю
<NightElf> san4o: как наложить эффект тиснения?
<User802[web]> помощь нужна
<san4o> NightElf: http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/morela4/post137586482/
<User802[web]> ФОКТРМО нужна собрать слово из этих букв
<san4o> NightElf: сори это урок фотошопа не гимпа
<NightElf> ага
<NightElf> лан зава разберусь
<NightElf> всем пока
<User802[web]> помогите составить слово из этих букв "ФОКТРМО"
<User802[web]> все спасибо
<User802[web]> сам нашел
<User802[web]> Слово комфорт
<ArriFF> и что за слово?)
<ArriFF> аа) пасибо))
<lukinfore> ы
<lukinfore> фмоторк
<User802[web]> да я сканвордик гадал
<User802[web]> ключевое слово отгадать не мог
<User802[web]> а за это слово билет в кино обещают
<lukinfore> на какую фильму?
<shenmue> убийство на углу круглово дома 2
<lukinfore> это продолжение санта-барбары наверное
<SergeyIT> и кто такие учебники для 1 класса пишет, ребенок пару раз вместо факир прочитала фАкер (.
<Aceler> Ку
<SergeyIT> ку
<Aceler> Здесь сегодня был срач по поводу вейленда? :)
<SergeyIT> упомянули. А чего говорить о том чего еще нет
<Aceler> Ну как же, надо же обсосать архитектуру со всех сторон, а потом дружно решить, что не нужно.
<SergeyIT> а кто знает, как это будет?
<Aceler> Разработчики, ты не поверишь
<SergeyIT> не верю
<ArriFF> по мне так интересная затея) только пугает что там с совместимостью будет
<Quest2010> надеюсь в глубинах Ubuntu research lab  есть генеральный план развития системы, а не сумбурное метание в поиске идеала
<shenmue> надежда....
<shenmue> по моему нет там не фига
<Nor8> Всем ку
<SergeyIT> ку
<ArriFF> ку
<Nor8> Кто знает, есть плугин для загрузки виде с ютуба для гугльхрома?
<shenmue> а зачем тебе плагин?
<shenmue> любое флеш видео хранится в /tmp
<Nor8> shenmue: Точно?
<Nor8> shenmue: Не вижу у себя
<shenmue> пусть сначала оно загрузится
<NightElf> Люди, как на бесплатном хостинге поднять сервер?
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, эм оО
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: че?
<inkvizitor68sl> сам то понял что сказал) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> на бесплатном хостинге сервер поднять, гыгы )
<CheshaNeko> О_О
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: :D
<NightElf> Ну типа не совсем сервер, типа апаче пхп туда поставить
<inkvizitor68sl> "как из бесплатного хлеба пшеницу сделать"
<Megido> NightElf: идиот там они уже есть
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, хостинг не предполагает того, что ты можешь что то ставить
<Megido> NightElf: если ты канеш не имееш ввиде wen.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Megido
<inkvizitor68sl> идиотов здесь не бывает.
<NightElf> Я тебя не обзывал
<Megido> NightElf: не задавай тупых вопросов и я небуду :/
<Galaxy2000> я и
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, последнее китайское.
<Galaxy2000> и я
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Сожги его)))
<NightElf> О котег пришел! с ним разговаривать буду
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, тебе сайт положить чтоли нужно?
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, почему не бывает. Иногда смотрю на то, что обсуждают как идиот - ничего не понимаю (
<inkvizitor68sl> SergeyIT, если без плюсика - это тролли
<NightElf> Мне типа просто... короче хочу свои сайт с сервером замутить
<Megido> NightElf: а как ты его замутиш ес ниче в етом непонимаеш?
<CheshaNeko> NightElf: сначала узнай что такое сервер и сайт
<NightElf> Тебя забыл спросить
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, так сайт или сервер?
<NightElf> Это я медигО
<SergeyIT> NightElf, оставь - ...хочу свой сайт...
<shenmue> видать сайт для сервера кс
<Megido> NightElf: читать учись
<shenmue> модно нынче
<Megido> shenmue: неслыхал
<NightElf> Блин короче мне предложили найти бесплатный хостинг и на него поставить кучу всего
<NightElf> Как то так
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, кучу ЧЕГО ?
<SergeyIT> кучу... это наверно можно
<shenmue> =)
<NightElf> Ну типа апаче пхп мускул и так далее
<inkvizitor68sl> тваю ж мать
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: ша за баню!
<inkvizitor68sl> цбез И ТАК ДАЛЕЕ
<NightElf> Маму мою не трогаи ок?
<inkvizitor68sl> ЧТО ты хочешь поставить на ХОСТИНГ ?
<CheshaNeko> >_<
<SergeyIT> NightElf, иди читать мурзилку
<Megido> NightElf: поди почитай перевод слова хостинг
 * CheshaNeko пошел пятую серию герен лагана смотреть
<NightElf> Не на хостинг, на сайт созданный на хостинге
<Megido> :D
<CheshaNeko> %)
<CheshaNeko> !apache
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP является аббревиатурой для Linux-серверов Apache MySQL-PHP. За помощью в создании LAMP на Ubuntu, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=2814.0 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=8265.0
<CheshaNeko> NightElf: думаю это тебя займет на какое-то время
<shenmue> я все жду когда у инквиза кернел паник в голове случится =)
<NightElf> Мне все это на сайт типа повесить надо. на компе я уже поднял сервер :-)
<CheshaNeko> NightElf: стой
<Megido> NightElf: скопируй на хостинг папку /etc/apache2
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, загугли хостинг с php бесплатно
<CheshaNeko> NightElf: начни читать
<inkvizitor68sl> бесплатных виртуалок с рутом не бывает.
<CheshaNeko> NightElf: потом можт достигнишь дзен
<SergeyIT> shenmue, этого мыы вряд ли дождемся
<NightElf> Стока советов сразу XD
<XuMuK> ыыы
<XuMuK> зацените картинко))* http://x.userhive.com/1.jpg
<CheshaNeko> XuMuK: а смысл?
<shenmue> XuMuK а где предыдущие советы?
<Megido> XuMuK: хош воздух на канале выкачать?
<hookah> XuMuK: это жестоко )
<NightElf> Короче бесплатных хостингов на которых это реализуемо нету?
<inkvizitor68sl> есть бесплатные хоситнги на которых это реализовано.
<CheshaNeko> NightElf: смотря что реализовывать
<NightElf> Не, я сам хочу :-)
<inkvizitor68sl> мда.
<Megido> NightElf: купи дедик брученый и реализовуй
<inkvizitor68sl> на дедиках это тоже уже реализовано ;)
<Koteg> вы совсем ребенка запутали, он уже не видит разницы между хостинкгом и VDS
<Megido> Koteg: он был такой :/
<XuMuK> CheshaNeko: ну если ты не понял смысл, то боюсь не смогу уже объяснить))*
<NightElf> не хочу деньги на это тратить. хочу сначала на чем нить бесплатном потренироваться
<Koteg> их того что я от него понял, он хочет поднять свой хостинг сервер
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: зацени потребление ресурсов))* http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1105/h_1288990237_f496bcd624.png
<Koteg> и хостить на нем сайт свой
<Koteg> будущей видимо
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, фи
<Megido> NightElf: на  компе тренируйся
<CheshaNeko> XuMuK: я понял. Смысл: где смеяться загружается последним на gprs ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, дебиан 6 = 24 мегабайта!
<NightElf> Нет. я хочу сайт с сервером который я сам поднял
<Koteg> Megido, я ему это уже советовал
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, не бывает сайта с сервером.
<inkvizitor68sl> бывает сервер с сайтом.
<inkvizitor68sl> купи выделенный ip у прова и поднимай дома.
<inkvizitor68sl> халявного рута не бывает.
<inkvizitor68sl> даже я рута даю не за просто так.
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: можна и на динамическом
<CheshaNeko> NightElf: тогда сначала узнай что такое сервер
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: В 6-ом какая версия ядра?
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, если он выделенный.
<NightElf> Хм. значит котег прав
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: но процессов там сто пудоф поболее))*
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8, 32я и 36я
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, не
<Koteg> у него и так выделеный ip дома
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: спс
<inkvizitor68sl> ааа
<inkvizitor68sl> стоп
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: не там днс сервис ес
<inkvizitor68sl> с апачем О_О О_О О_О О_О
<XuMuK> да!))*
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, сейчас я тебя обзову.
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, нехило
<XuMuK> арч - ето не шутка))*
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: шо я сам так делал
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: какойто немецкий сайт
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, каким образом днс записи МАГИЧЕСКИ отдадут ТЕБЕ ip адрес сервера провайдера твоему компу?
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: незнаю но работает
<inkvizitor68sl> если ты так сделал - значит он был выделенный. Динамический или не динамический - уже другая история.
<NightElf> Вобщем я понял что я хочу
<Megido> NightElf: спать?
<NightElf> Сервер который я поднял сам и на нем сайт
<Megido> *wall*
<NightElf> Типа того
<Galaxy2000> шокируще
<Galaxy2000> ОГР ты совсем чтоли ебанулсо ?
<inkvizitor68sl> внезапно
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Galaxy2000
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, в общем такого нахаляву не бывает.
<Galaxy2000> сорри нетуда =)
<inkvizitor68sl> это тебе рутовый доступ нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> а вдруг ты спамер
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё и выделенный ip на тебя тратить. которые и так заканчиваются.
<hookah> XuMuK: у тебя арч чтоль?
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: какой нафик спамер оно вдс от хостинга неотличает
<NightElf> Это я ,к сожалению, понял уже. на компе я замутил сервер и сайт, но он работает только в локалке :-(
 * Megido хотел написать он
<Megido> NightElf: ну так прикрепи ип к домену делов то
<CheshaNeko> NightElf: а у тебя убунту?
<Megido> или хотя бы перейди по ипу
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, спамеры маскироваться могут
<NightElf> Да
<Megido> тока не своего компа
<Megido> или емулированой оперой мини
<XuMuK> hookah: нее, на сервере
<NightElf> У меня роутер
<Megido> NightElf: а у меня нокиа
<SergeyIT> NightElf, так настрой его
<NightElf> У меня интернет через вафлю >_<
<NightElf> Как?
<XuMuK> а рутер можно каг хаб юзать?
<NightElf> Всмысле что настраивать
<XuMuK> то есть сделать локалку через него...
<NightElf> Химик у меня так и есть
<hookah> XuMuK: да можно ж вроде, че нет-то
 * Koteg думает что говорил со стеной...
<XuMuK> hookah: у тя кто провайдыр?
<hookah> Tele2
<NightElf> Ладно котег прости :-) я не стена :-) просто я новичок :-)
<hookah> XuMuK: а у тя?
<Koteg> проброс портов на рутере своем настрой блин
<Koteg> инфы в инете как это делать море, и даже в картинках для любой модели
<mva> Koteg, роутере
<Megido> даже для каждого модема!
<NightElf> Знать бы как это сделать ... ладно завтра погляжу в инете
<CheshaNeko> Koteg: а профит в чем?
<XuMuK> hookah: Vodafone
<Koteg> mva, я люблю говорить рутёр)
<Koteg> он хочет с внешки на сайт свой входить
<Megido> Koteg: ,а я коробочка  с ломпочками)))
<mva> Koteg, твои проблемы. Здесь говорят как правильно, а не как ты любишь. Читай правила.
<Koteg> пусть пробрасыват 80
<NightElf> Ну типа да
<CheshaNeko> а допер
<XuMuK> hookah: а сколько у тя по контракту и сколько доходит? у меня раньше был теле2 - сплошная наё**а!!
<hookah> XuMuK: у меня вай-фай у родителей этажем выше. я его ловлю. у них контракт, инет+телефон, че-то типа 40 с чем-то в месяц вроде
<hookah> XuMuK: вроде устраивает
<XuMuK> hookah: какой контракт? 20 Megas?
<XuMuK> и там не 40, а больше 50 выходит с ива и т.п...
<hookah> XuMuK: честн говоря не вдавался в детали. интернет кабельных, скорость отличная + вайфай, и телефонная линия на том же роутере висит
<NightElf> Значит если я типа проброшу 80 порт то типа если я на другом компе зайду на свои айпи то откроется мой "сайт"?
<Megido> да
<CheshaNeko> кстати, есть у кого в МО мегафон и какие у вас пинги до ya.ru?
<XuMuK> hookah: ну да, только платишь ты как за 20, а доходит только 7 максимум...
<XuMuK> hookah: проверь, долго чтоль
<NightElf> Круто. ладно завтра буду пробовать
<NightElf> ладно я спать :-) готовьтесь к новой порции тупых вопросов завтра :-)
<XuMuK> hookah: бодафон честнее в етом плане... я плачу за 6, а доходит 5200...
<hookah> XuMuK: я проверял, по беспроводному - там да, около 7.5 скорость, по кабелю не проверял. плачу-то не я, не мне и решать ))
<SergeyIT> NightElf, только смотри, как бы тебя сразу не положили...
<NightElf> Всмысле?
<mva> SergeyIT, у тебя шрифт "дроид" стоит? :)
<XuMuK> hookah: test it right now at http://testdevelocidad.es
<SergeyIT> mva, это что за шрифт? (
<XuMuK> hookah: вот мой результат http://speedtest.ookla.com/result/1018539274.png
<NightElf> Сергей всмысле "положили"?
<xJericho> чего творим?)
<SergeyIT> mva, в списке таких нет (
 * Megido слушает куют фигню
<SergeyIT> NightElf, в смысле - хакеры не спят
<Megido> SergeyIT: :D
<Megido> NightElf: кались денвера втулил? :D
<hookah> XuMuK: че-то не разберусь, где запуск теста. проверил на speedtest.net - показал 5 с чем-то, опять же это беспроводной и я далеко от роутера
<NightElf> Хм... а ведь вроде есть антивирус на сервер - он поможет?
<Megido> hookah: а ты не думал мош ани там чет качают
<XuMuK> hookah: на http://testdevelocidad.es проверь... там нажит iniciar
<hookah> Megido: кто качает?
<Megido> hookah: те кто сверху
<XuMuK> Megido: да нет, там так и есть...
<Megido> NightElf: на вопрос ответь!
<NightElf> Какой?
<XuMuK> обманывают народ (читай ламеров))* )
<Megido> NightElf: кались денвера втулил? :D
<hookah> Megido: вряд ли )) батя у меня уехал, а мама с компом не очень. так что инет пользую я в основном
<NightElf> А по русски?
<Megido> NightElf: ая че пак итайски сказал*
<NightElf> ладно я отвечу
<hookah> XuMuK: у меня флеш-плагин требует, счас поставлю - проверю
<XuMuK> hookah: а у тебя его до сих пор нет чтоль? о_О
<XuMuK> вот ты даешь))*
<Megido> XuMuK: гг
<NightElf> оранжевые апельсины. вот мой ответ
<hookah> XuMuK: фиг знает, видео работает он-лайн - вроде ставил же О_о
<Megido> NightElf: 閱讀可蘭經
<NightElf> Иди нафиг
<mva> NightElf, в пробросе портов - не поможет
<Megido> NightElf: олень?
<NightElf> Приколист хренов
<XuMuK> hookah: ну по идее если хром браузер, то его и ставить не надо
<mva> @voice NightElf
<Megido> NightElf: я тебя спросил дубина ты денвера поставил?
<hookah> у меня лиса
<mva> @kick Megido оскорбления. Хоть и заслуженные.
<XuMuK> тада надо
<NightElf> Еще бы знать что такое денвер. я тока такой город знаю
<Megido> NightElf: маладец что знаеш
<mva> NightElf, LAMP под венду
<XuMuK> у тя убунта х64 или и686?
<mva> здесь это оффтоп и карается
<Megido> mva: неее ето далеко не лампа
<mva> XuMuK, ща кикну за х64
<NightElf> Нет не ставил. ты доволен?
<XuMuK> mva: ет за что ет?
<hookah> XuMuK: х64. поэтому может и не работает
<Megido> NightElf: ога :D
<NightElf> Молодец
<mva> XuMuK, за то, что у тебя промытые маркетоидами мозги.
<XuMuK> hookah: там гемороец с установкой флеша на х64...
<XuMuK> mva: ну ет каг бэ не тебе решать
<mva> XuMuK, почему?
<XuMuK> mva: а почему да?
<Megido> дефачки не сорьтесь :/
<hookah> mva: а что не так с х64?
<XuMuK> Megido: а ты де ссору увидел? о_о
<mva> XuMuK, может потому, что то, что они промыты — очевидно?
<XuMuK> mva: ну ну...
<mva> hookah, его не существует. Это выдумка маркетоидов из M$ и прихостней. А викирасты с такими же мозгами подхватили и добавили его в список допустимых вариантов написания amd64 и x86_64
<mva> hookah, для того, чтобы x64 мог существовать — x86 должно было называться x32
<mva> иначе получается путаница
<mva> и много и без того идиотичных хомячков начинают х86 называть 86битной из-за этого вашего быдло-х64
<hookah> mva: понял. а где можно найти адекватную информацию по теме? в гугле боюсь найти то же самое
<Megido> 86 битный про
<Megido> проц :D
<XuMuK> hookah: качай отцуда  http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz
<Megido> врядли оттуда пойдет
<XuMuK> hookah: и закинь его в /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<XuMuK> hookah: тока расспакуй не забудь))*
<XuMuK> mva: он понял, что я хотел сказать... а я так написал ибо коротко и ясно...
<hookah> XuMuK: понятное дело ))
<XuMuK> короче мы друг друга поняли...
<mva> XuMuK, а мне насрать, кто и что понял. Называй вещи своими именами.
<mva> надоели уже эти ваши левые отмазки
<mva> "я имел в виду", "меня поняли"
<XuMuK> mva: не надо указывать кому и что делать...
<mva> я могу и по-другому указать
<mva> не вынуждай
<XuMuK> mva: вапще, тебе писали? чо лезешь то?
<mva> XuMuK, в привате пиши ему как хочешь
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice XuMuK
<Megido> mva: у тя че собака здохла???
<mva> а на канале - так, как я говорю
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Megido
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: а меня то за что?
<mva> Megido, а тебе не фиолетово?
<XuMuK> mva: ага...
<Megido> mva: да так интересно
<inkvizitor68sl> не надо наезжать на тех, у кого "собака сдохла"
<inkvizitor68sl> и говорить подобное
<SergeyIT> а у меня на работе х86_16 тогда, получается (
<hookah> SergeyIT: это как? )
<mva> SergeyIT, х86 из коробки 32битные были, вроде как. Так что FAIL ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<SergeyIT> 286
<mva> он 32битный
<SergeyIT> 16-ти
<SergeyIT> 386 - 32 битный
 * Megido будит учить китайский
<hookah> SergeyIT: да уж... получается так ) где такую древность нашли? )
<XuMuK> hookah: ну ты чо? поставил плагин? де результаты?
<hookah> не, не поставил - зачитался что-то, и забыл ) но я тебе говорю, на speedtest проверял. счас еще раз проверю
<XuMuK> hookah: тока не на спидтесте, а тот что я дал... чтоб объективно сравнить...
<Megido> hookah: 2ip.ru
<XuMuK> Megido: у нас туда пинг большой, мы в испании...
<Megido> XuMuK: а спидтест де?
<XuMuK> а хз...
<Megido> по войсу пробей
<hookah> speedtest.net
<XuMuK> hookah: testdevelocidad.es
<hookah> там можно выбирать сервер в любой части мира
<hookah> и сравнивать
<SergeyIT> hookah, спектрометром управляет (там раньше 8086 стояла, но сдохли диски)
<XuMuK> hookah: я вкурсе, тока зачем парицо то?
<Megido> hookah: ее тилифону американские
<Megido> hookah: ааа
<hookah> XuMuK: вот именно - зачем мне париться с установкой плагина если есть сайт где все работает? давай сам там замеряйся и сравним )
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: а не 8088? у меня в децтве была такая)) с винтом на 33 мб))
<XuMuK> hookah: а тебе плагин тока для етого чтоль нужен? о_О
<XuMuK> hookah: сервер какой? Elda?
<hookah> XuMuK: у меня все остальное работает - флеш установлен же
<Megido> Zelda o.O
<hookah> SergeyIT: у меня 386 и 486 были в детстве - я тогда еще под стол пешком бегал )) но воспоминания красочные )
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, нет - была фирменная IBM PC/XT 8086
<XuMuK> hookah: видать криво, если ето не работает)
<hookah> XuMuK: ну все остальное же работает )
<XuMuK> hookah: потому и криво)
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, и диск 10Мб
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: ну у меня тоже XT была, только она была 8088... потом уже пошли 286, 386 и т.д. ...
<SergeyIT> XuMuK, я  РС начал осваивать с 386
<XuMuK> hookah: даун - 5,07, ап - 0,83
<hookah> XuMuK: с мадридом?
<XuMuK> SergeyIT: я винду (3.11) начал с 386)) а на 8088 тока дос))
<XuMuK> hookah: нее, с эльдой... по умолчанию...
<hookah> XuMuK: а пинг?
<XuMuK> hookah: короче вот http://www.speedtest.net/result/1018836290.png
<XuMuK> hookah: 96
<hookah> хм. у меня пинг по разным тестам между 40 и 50, а скорость в настоящий момент около 4х даун и 0.6-0.8 ап
<himik> народ, у кого есть свежие книжки по samba, поделитесь пожалуйста
<hookah> тестил 4 раза уже
<XuMuK> hookah: пинг у тя меньше, потому что ваша подстанция в эльче, ближе к эльде...
<XuMuK> hookah: потому и скорость, кстати, меньше, ибо от нас до эльче ~40 км...
<hookah> XuMuK: давай ради интереса со штатами замеряем
<hookah> XuMuK: выбирай калифорнию
<XuMuK> hookah: да ну... бестоляг)) пинг будет >1000
<Koteg> народ я вот много слышал про ldap и возможность на его основе сделать что-то на подобии AD и есть вот даже такашя штука как Mandriva Directory Server  кто-нить работал с подобным?
<hookah> XuMuK: у меня 221
<hookah> XuMuK: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1018842021.png
<XuMuK> hookah: тоже самое)
<himik> Koteg: вот и я сейчас занимаюсь этим вопросом, пытаюсь нарыть литературу
<hookah> XuMuK: и по скорости тоже самое?
<hookah> то же самое*
<XuMuK> хотел соседа отключить, а отключил себя))
<XuMuK> маком ошибсо))
<hookah> XuMuK: жесть ))
<Galaxy2000> удот =)
<SergeyIT>  что?
<Galaxy2000> птица удот
<SergeyIT> удод вроде (
<Galaxy2000> м =)
<Galaxy2000> v, =)
<Galaxy2000> мля
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick Galaxy2000
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: у тя хайлайт на орнитологический словарь? а так да ) прально) нефиг )
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Galaxy2000
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня монитор очень большой
<inkvizitor68sl> и не один
<inkvizitor68sl> так что когда я не таращусь в браузеры - всё виж
<inkvizitor68sl> у
<Galaxy2000> запарил ты
<artus> +!
<Galaxy2000> незачто банить
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy2000, за мат.
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, удод не помещается в один экран ? )
<artus> на 1м браузер на втором чатег)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, не то немного)
<inkvizitor68sl> нельзя на втором чатег
<artus> дык не только чатеГ)
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем когда браузер открыт - не смотрю)
<inkvizitor68sl> а так - всегда пжалста
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: почему низя? у меня на опере тоже исключительно чатиг висит)
<XuMuK> а хром - для всего остального
<inkvizitor68sl> на работе я потому что и на втором мониторе работаю
<XuMuK> ааа
<XuMuK> у меня то вапще он один)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: а вообщето Эвфемизмы используются в речевых или печатных текстах для замены слов, признанных грубыми или «непристойными», например, бранно-ругательных и матерных слов.  так что по большому счету если допускаетцо
<artus> к печати.. то че так совсем уж грубо)
<XuMuK> я думал вы про браузеры)
<artus> и к тому же емфемизм это не мат )
<inkvizitor68sl> завуалированный мат - тоже мат.
<artus> есть разница между завуалированым матом и признаным емфемизмом
<artus> вернее эфвемизмом
<artus> ну как то так
<XuMuK> hookah: вот теперь сосед отвалилсо))* можно и померяццо))*
<inkvizitor68sl> есть.
<inkvizitor68sl> за один банят. за второй тоже банят.
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> а де тада разница то? о_О
<hookah> XuMuK: у тебя сосед на беспроводке висит чтоль? делишься? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так за один БАНЯТ, а за второй ТОЖЕ БАНЯТ
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: принципиальное отличие ))
<XuMuK> hookah: да, они только переехали, пока ему свой не переставили делюсь)
<hookah> XuMuK: ну так я калифорнию замерял, теперь ты )
<inkvizitor68sl> со мной не хотите померятсья?
<XuMuK> hookah: а почему провайдер показало бодафон? замеряй ка ещё разег...
<inkvizitor68sl> 100%[=======================================================================================================================>] 13,148,036  10.9M/s   in 1.2s
<XuMuK> hookah: а то сдаецо мне ты мой предыдущий рез-т запастил
<inkvizitor68sl> 2010-11-06 01:50:00 (10.9 MB/s) - `Contents-alpha.gz' saved [13148036/13148036]
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: неплохо
<hookah> XuMuK: да нет ))
<inkvizitor68sl> могу 30-50 сделать)
<hookah> XuMuK: почему-то пишет что бодафон у меня
<hookah> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1018866486.png
<XuMuK> hookah: сан диего, ЛА?
<artus> 2010-11-06 01:50:00 (103.9 GB/s) - `Contents-alpha2.gz' saved [131480362/131480362]
<inkvizitor68sl> только покажите сервер, который гигабит на отдачу может
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: че за провайдер у тебя? ))
<hookah> artus: локалка?))
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, М9
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, долго писал) ?
<artus> hookah: ^_^ лишние цифры)
<inkvizitor68sl> 100 гбит не бывает
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ты крут))
<hookah> жесть я даже не заметил что там ГБ\сек написано )
<hookah> XuMuK: увидел? почему-то утверждает что у меня vodafone
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: у нас таких скоростей вапще не бывает)) есть оптоволокно, но не у нас в деревне, так там и то 50))*
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<Galaxy2000> бывает
<inkvizitor68sl> дома 30, на работе 100, на хостинге - 1000
<XuMuK> hookah: я тя спрашиваю какой серваг сан диего или лос анджелес?
<hookah> XuMuK: лос анджелес
<XuMuK> hookah: ето с соседом опять http://www.speedtest.net/result/1018869797.png
<XuMuK> hookah: пока ты трындел он опять подключилсо))
<XuMuK> hookah: щас его скину и попробую без него))*
<hookah> ну не думаю что он так уж сильно тебе канал вещает )) но попробуй )
<XuMuK> чо то слабовато... http://www.speedtest.net/result/1018871351.png
<hookah> вот мой http://www.speedtest.net/result/1018871657.png
<hookah> XuMuK: и все-таки не врубаюсь откуда у меня vodafone если должен быть Теле2
<inkvizitor68sl> ipшник в geoip базе у водафона потому что твой
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: так странно же, ipшник теледосовский вроде должен быть, нет? или я че-то не понимаю?
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, в geoip базе он не теледосовский
<XuMuK> я в ребут на минутку...
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: не до конца понимаю как они переходят от одного к другому. перепродаются? или вместе с корпоративными серверами/подстанциями?
<XuMuK> хочу ssd :(
<sonorus> доброй ночи
<XuMuK> и ребут за 15 сек...
<sonorus> вопрос конечно глупый но тем неменее, как картинку выдрать из djvu книги используя document viewer ?
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, провайдеров обязывают дропать во free IP, которые не используются
<inkvizitor68sl> и другой пров потом может их купить
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас резервировать 10% вроде только можно
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ясно, спс
<inkvizitor68sl> т.е., если у  прова 1000 внешников, то он только 100 может держать свободными
<artus> перед смертью не надышутцо)
<inkvizitor68sl> даад
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<rg45> как убрать апач из автозагрузки
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> гугл перестал индексировать мой блог оО
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: вот отдам тебе и след. статьей расходов будет флэш-диск))
<inkvizitor68sl> давно уже, кстати
<XuMuK> как раз к днюхе))*
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, )
<inkvizitor68sl> скиньтесь мне на ноут к днюхе(
<fourak> Всем доброго времени суток...
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя бы по 100 рублей(
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: а у тя када?)
<XuMuK> у меня то совсем скоро)) 12/12
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, чуть больше чем через 2 недели
<XuMuK> ууу)) есчо быстрее чем у меня))*
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<inkvizitor68sl> не ну реально ж с говном каким то хожу ><
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ~22-го?))
<fourak> Есть проблема: Во время записи в Ardour записывается не только сигнал с микрофонного входа, но и воспроизводимый сигнал...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, не примерно
<Koteg> fourak, alsamixer
<fourak> Koteg, а поточнее?
<inkvizitor68sl> та никто\
<Koteg> fourak, я не знаю твоей звуковой, крути там настройки
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: все сразу неожиданно окажутся занятыми и перестанут появляться на канале пару недель )
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы)
<fourak> Ну, это логично, что их надо крутить, только там от накручивания большинства ничего вообще не происходит...
<XuMuK> чо, никто не хочет?
<XuMuK> зажали чтоль?))
<inkvizitor68sl> зажали
<fourak> Однако, есть такая хрень, что в джек аудио контрол соединены два выхода ардора с двумя его входами...
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя бы на asus 1215n наскрести
<fourak> у меня есть положение, что может из-за этого...
<fourak> но, разъединить я их не могу...
<Koteg> ну если инкви вдсками проставится то без проблем xD
<XuMuK> ну, один я не потяну))*
<XuMuK> если тока нетбук какой нить))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, это и есть нетбук)
<XuMuK> нетбуки - фтопку!))
<hookah> XuMuK: надо отлавливать завсегдатаев канала и требовать ) баном угрожать )
<hookah> а нетбуки да, в топку
<XuMuK> ето недокомпьютеры какие то)))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, ну почему
<inkvizitor68sl> когда там 4 гига и 4 ядра - нормальный нетбук получается
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: сколько такой нетбук стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> ~20к
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: да там реально даж сидюка нет)) мы брату жены подарили, он теперь не знает чо с ним делать))
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: рублей? 4хядерный?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, не потребовался
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, ога
<XuMuK> а в евро ето сколько?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, только 1 раз подключил внешний по USB - ставил человеческий оффтопик
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: че-то трудно поверить.. мало как-то вроде
<XuMuK> мы за ~250 купили...
<inkvizitor68sl> 463 EUR по гуглу
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну вообще-то норм для нетбука. че за проц там?
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, атом Dкакойтото
<XuMuK> 462.888066 евро ... фигасе нетбук))
<XuMuK> за такие каврижки можно не хилый ноут или десктоп взять)))*
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я же не говорил, что у меня средств нет)
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну за те же деньги можно ноут купить, тоже с 4 гигами и нормальным процем
<inkvizitor68sl> в россии нельзя за такие деньги с нормальным процом
<inkvizitor68sl> тем более батарейка
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: у нас, если без винды, то можно))
<inkvizitor68sl> везет)_
<XuMuK> какой нить i3
<hookah> XuMuK: у нас есть без винды О_о
<hookah> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну i3 это убожество
<XuMuK> hookah: да, порядка 100-150 евро дешевле...
<hookah> XuMuK: кстати заметил что у нас тут на амд процах почти нет ноутов
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ну i5 не меньше 500-600 будет...
<hookah> XuMuK: а они бы подешевле были
<XuMuK> hookah: потому и нет) а ты де смотришь? в mediamarkt е есть всё!)) а если нет - то можно заказать))
<hookah> XuMuK: там из 20ти ноутов год назад лежало два на амд, остальные пеньки все )
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: а если с нормальной графикой, то все 800))
<inkvizitor68sl> графика не колышет
<XuMuK> hookah: таг у них каталог есть того, что на прилауке НЕ лежит...
<inkvizitor68sl> в принципе его можно за 500 баксов купить
<hookah> как вот такой ноут вам
<hookah> http://www.pccomponentes.com/acer_as_ethos_8943g_i7_720qm_16gb_2x640gb_ati_hd5850_18_4_.html
<XuMuK> вот здесь http://www.pcbox.com/ можно нормальный собрать, за умеренную деньгу))
<inkvizitor68sl> макбук за эти деньги такой же купить можно
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, ты не понимаешь главной проблемы таких ноутов
<inkvizitor68sl> батарея
<XuMuK> hookah: у меня не открываецо чо то...
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: понимаю, у меня у самого два ноута. ровно два года - и обе батарейки умерли
<XuMuK> днсы постоянно моск я**т...
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: вообще десктоп теперь хочу себе, нафик ноуты
<inkvizitor68sl> десктоп надоел)
<inkvizitor68sl> не сижу за ним уже месяца 3
<XuMuK> я следующим планировал йаМак... но, видать, придецца сначала другой ноут взять, а потом уже о маке думать...
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну вот а у меня наоборот )
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: такая же фигня)) мне его даж под серваг влом пилить))
<XuMuK> hookah: давай я те свой продам... core duo 2.88 MHz 2 Gb DDR2 320 Gb SATA at 7200 rpm
<XuMuK> и т.д...
<hookah> XuMuK: да не, я пока не собираюсь. но если соберусь - то подумаю ))
<hookah> XuMuK: сколько ты за него захочешь?
<XuMuK> hookah: да евров за 250 забирай...
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<XuMuK> а то у меня он стоит пылиццо только...
<inkvizitor68sl> чё то я в испанию захотел
<XuMuK> ыы
<hookah> XuMuK: ну если вдруг соберусь покупать - обращусь ))
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: приезжай, у нас тепло
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя я за 18к собираю десктопы на core i7
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, а гражданство оформите) ?
<XuMuK> hookah: ааа... там ещё графика на 512 dedicated))
<inkvizitor68sl> или хотя бы ПМЖ ) ?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну с этим сложнее )))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вооот)
<XuMuK> да, тепло ппц...
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: если женишься на гражданке ЕС - будет тебе пмж ))
<XuMuK> у меня второй день горло болит и шею продуло))
<hookah> XuMuK: ты у инка спроси сколько у них счас градусов )
<XuMuK> не, ну если с Россией ровнять, то у нас тут аццкая вапще температура))
<hookah> XuMuK: так об этом и речь ))
<XuMuK> я щас...
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: почему-то мне упорно нравятся амд-шные процы.. хотя насколько я понимаю технически они слабее чем интел
<XuMuK> перевёлсо на русский языг...
<XuMuK> задолбало сдецл на буржуйском сидеть)
<hookah> XuMuK: зачем?
<XuMuK> йа тилипат))
<hookah> XuMuK: угу )
<hookah> пипец самый дорогой из i7 стоит 930 евро..
<hookah> как целый комп
<hookah> причем целый хороший комп
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, не всегда
<inkvizitor68sl> и где мне взять гражданку ЕС, которая меня вытерпит и которая мне понравится хД ) ?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну так вопрос выбора. но хороший комп за такие деньги купить-таки можно
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, я про амд - не всегда
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: аа
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну если сравнивать цена-качество, то наверное они во многих случаях даже выиграют
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, если вы не в курсе - то i7 есть 6 ядерные с HT
<inkvizitor68sl> т.е. 12 виртуальных ядер
<XuMuK> hookah: раньше да, а щас чо то они подрасслабились...
<inkvizitor68sl> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91019&modelid=6133120&show-uid=381328712890006891
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: вот это он и стоит 900 евро наверное - серия xtreme
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ето у тя такой в аренде?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, нет
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: да, вот про такой же я и говорил. зверь-машина
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, нелогично такие
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, себестоимость отдельной вдски вырастает
<inkvizitor68sl> да и io дисков нерезиновое
<XuMuK> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> а SASы мне не дають(
<XuMuK> Это не процессор, это просто какой-то пепелац. На воздухе разогнал, до 4Ггц, на воде до 5.
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее просят много
<inkvizitor68sl> мда... 12 ядер по 5 мгц
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> ггц
<inkvizitor68sl> 60 ггц для виртуалок
<inkvizitor68sl> это уже интереснее)
<XuMuK> да уж)
<inkvizitor68sl> 60-120 виртуалок на одном проце говнястых!
<XuMuK> но такой мне не потянуть для десктопыча)
<XuMuK> лучше уж сразу йаМак))
<inkvizitor68sl> ЦП для настольных ПК INTEL Core i7-980X Extreme Edition (3.33ГГц,1536КБ/12MB,130Вт,S1366) tray (AT80613003543AESLBUZ)
<XuMuK> Покупать такой камень для игр и баловства считаю не разумным.(с)
<inkvizitor68sl> ох лооооол
<XuMuK> вот и я о чом...
<inkvizitor68sl> 37 142 руб
<inkvizitor68sl> для настоооооольнооооого
<artus> ну че ... косынку ж начем то надо раскладывать)
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: об этом и речь. как нормальный комп
<shenmue> одновременно сто тысяч партий
<XuMuK> 859.629428 евро - ето для десктопа приемлемо...
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, как нормальный???
<XuMuK> не то что один тока проц за 900...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, это не "десктоп"
<inkvizitor68sl> это ПРОЦ
<XuMuK> ааа
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: говорю же, проц по цене сам - как комп целый
<inkvizitor68sl> а десктопы по 500 евро стоят офигенные
<XuMuK> artus: ыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, как 2
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну да ) можно и так )
<artus> XuMuK: ток к нему еще штучки 4ре видяшки всунуть .. чтоб отрисовывало картишки реаьно так )
<XuMuK> плюс к нему видюхи две для сли - ето ещё около 1000...
<XuMuK> и того он в кускоу 5 выйдет...
<inkvizitor68sl> да лана
<inkvizitor68sl> я же вам считал комп за 12 или 16 килоевро
<XuMuK> ну я не беру флеш-диски и прочие вые***ы...
<XuMuK> так... по скромному))*
<XuMuK> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> 1 проц - слишком скромно
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> я понял!
<XuMuK> ну да, чо мелочиццо то))*
<inkvizitor68sl> надо создать вдску с 48ю ядрами!
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: физическими?
<XuMuK> 4 физических?
<inkvizitor68sl> нууу... не совсем)
<artus> O_o
<inkvizitor68sl> 24 физических
<XuMuK> фигасе))
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: все равно жестоко ))
<artus> когда коту делать нечего ...
<artus> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> и продать её за 26 400 рублей бы..
<shenmue> есть же мэйнфреймы из связок физических процессоров
<inkvizitor68sl> по 550 за ядро
<shenmue> один такой из 1500 процов рисовал фильм последняя фантазия: духи внутри
<Amaro> Вечер добрый.Кто-то пытался запустить hybrid - видеокарточки?
<inkvizitor68sl> пытались. не запустили.
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя оптимус работает
<Amaro> А просто н-видию? У меня на гнусмусе все рушится от нее
<Amaro> Читал-читал, не воткнул, кто есть оптимус
<inkvizitor68sl> оптимус = нвидия ION2
<inkvizitor68sl> с переключалкой на обычную
<Amaro> У меня вообще Intel HD и GF 310
<inkvizitor68sl> оно и есть
<inkvizitor68sl> https://launchpad.net/~hybrid-graphics-linux
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-06
<inkvizitor68sl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux/2.6.35-23.37 от тут патчег для ведра
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или ведро с поддержкой
<inkvizitor68sl> внгикать лениво
<inkvizitor68sl> вникать*
<Amaro> Диагноз - ждать... =(
<XuMuK> вот мамка нехилая http://goo.gl/6cWP4
<Amaro> Блин, и нвидию запустить не удается =(
<shenmue> автодополнение команда пашет ^^
<shenmue> rjvfyl*
<shenmue> млин
<shenmue> bashrc из одной строчки... в мяте он гораздо толще
<hookah> ладно, пора сворачиваться ужес сидением за компом
<hookah> всем спокойной ночи
<shenmue> да приснится тебя виндекапец
<XuMuK> в чом разница Core i7 Extreme Edition и просто Core i7?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl:
<inkvizitor68sl> 4 ядра и 6
<inkvizitor68sl> вроде
<XuMuK> hookah[sleeping]: пока
<XuMuK> чо то я смотрю их и в продаже нет пока...
<XuMuK> у нас по крайнец мере...
<Ilang> шалом
<Ilang> как в 10.04 подключить GtkModules?
<Ilang> в доках пишут это нужно делать в файло /etc/X11/gdm/custom.confно в бунте этого файло нет
<axeron2036> всем привет!!!
<inkvizitor68sl> http://aws.amazon.com/free/ если кто не видел
<axeron2036> возникла проблема (изначально с установки)с клавиатурой (defender etube 980(P/S2) и мышью (A4 X7 модель X-718 BK (usb)) на10.10 при включении Num Lock слетает мышь помогает только замена порта мож кто знает как решить!!!
<Megido> блютус здох нафик(((
<Megido> ожил нафик :)
<Megido> есь кто живой?
<Megido> де пиджин смайлы хранит?
<jillsmitt> Megido: поиск по *.png в /usr/share пробовал хоть раз сделать?
<Megido> нет канеш))) нафик
<jillsmitt> и правда
<jillsmitt> зачем там лежит 20 тысяч *.png файлов?...
<Megido> если в синаптике есть пакет смайлов
<jillsmitt> то ты можешь посмотреть состав его файлов
<Megido> jillsmitt: чтоб меня пугал поиск там смайлов
<jillsmitt> как думаешь, создается отдельная директория для ресурсов прогармм или все сваливают в одну кучу?
<Megido> jillsmitt: я искал там папку пиджина
<jillsmitt> тогда загляни в свойства пакета со смайлами и увидишь там имена файлов, которые включены в пакет
<Megido> ага
<Megido> тока увы ето мне не поможет(((
<Megido> ани разбросаны там черт зна как
<Megido> даже незнаю как свои смайлы пихать
<Megido> кста ты пиджин юзаеш?
<jillsmitt> неа
<jillsmitt> тебе предстоит пройти путь от программ, которые объединяют в себе все-все до программ, предназначенных для выполнения конкретных задач
<jillsmitt> вторые намного круче первых
<Megido> мне нужна только аська
<Megido> почему если пиджин так сразу 10 в одном???
<jillsmitt> Megido: ну там существует поддержка 10 протоколов?
<Megido> незнаю сколько их там
<jillsmitt> их там много
<Megido> ну и фик с ними
<jillsmitt> можно точно так же отнестись и к расположению значков и смайликов
<jillsmitt> нахрен они нужны?
<Megido> потомучто стандартные тупорылые
<Megido> и там нет самых главных
<jillsmitt> почему тупорылые?
<jillsmitt> они прикольные
<Megido> а чем они харошие?
<jillsmitt> их выбрали из тысячи
<Megido> все одинаковые
<Megido> нафик
<Megido> кто выбрал?
<jillsmitt> разработчики программы
<jillsmitt> и сообщество пользователей
<xJericho> А у нас буря ( офигитительная погодка на день рождения (((
<Megido> спрячсо
<inkvizitor68sl> http://bash.org.ru/quote/408552 лол
<Megido> lol :D
<Megido> http://www.ex.ua/load/4759792 йа ржу :D
<xJericho> эт что?
<Megido> xJericho: глянь
<xJericho> что-то название знакомое...
<Megido> ну запусти раз скачал не вирус :D
<voland2807> Всем приветиК!
<Megido> ку
<Megido> http://www.ex.ua/load/4759792 лови тему
<voland2807> ubuntu server - можно ли при команде shutdowh -P 17:00 - отправить пользователям сообщение о завершении роботы сервера?
<Megido> хз но можна сделать скриптег в каком ето реализовать
<voland2807> а есть тут что--то типа net send?
<Megido> вопрос: кто такие пользователи и куда им ето слать
<voland2807> :) в лок. сеть
<voland2807> файл. сервер
<Megido> и где они ето должны увидеть?
<voland2807> хз ... а вот как в винде есть net send - то увидят ...
<voland2807> я не знаю поэтому и пишу ...
<Megido> незнаю такого
<Megido> voland2807: аааа
<Megido> есь канеш такое
<Offoffoff> http://picasaweb.google.com/hitmashuai/Linux#5414244375322008914
<Offoffoff> Йохохохохоххохоо
<Offoffoff> voland2807: есть
<Offoffoff> voland2807: в самбе можно прописать
<GanjaProWars> доброе утро!
<Megido> др
<voland2807> Offoffoff: а хоть намекни как? хоть куда рыть?
<GanjaProWars> у меня есть сканер mustek 1200 UB plus , но Xsane его не находит, что делать?
<Megido> вопрос по алиасу
<Megido> он навсегда?
<Megido> или слетит как консоль закрою?
<Megido> или там в ребут схожу
<Megido> блин
<Megido> хватило окно закрыть(
<NiCloAy> подскажите чем можно html в well formed xml перевести ? tidy ругается на кучу ошибок.
<Megido> NiCloAy: ручками
<NiCloAy> не катит.
<Megido> NiCloAy: ножками тода
<NiCloAy> много страниц. - надо автоматизировать.
<Megido> NiCloAy: ну тода ето валидируй
<NiCloAy> чем?
<NiCloAy> страница не моя. - гугловская
<Megido> ручками :D
<Megido> ето как
<mva> Megido, man bash
<Megido> mva: м?
<mva> чтобы не задавал глупых вопросов
<Luric> При вет всем
<mva> там всё написано
<Megido> mva: ты бы еще вону и мир посоветовал почитать :/
<mva> если спросишь про Болконского или про Пьера Безухова — посоветую
<Megido> незнаю таких
<mva> ну или про Наташу Ростову :)
<Megido> неушто советовали?
<mva> Megido, ВНЕЗАПНО, это герои романа "Война и Мир"
<Megido> я понял
<NiCloAy> ктонибудь встречал доки- спеки, конструкции языка python -тоесть (строение дирикторий, строение классов, как передаются переменные.. ну и как try catch работает,) без всей остальной  мишуры и примеров.
<mva> NiCloAy, могу дать емейл создателя :)
<NiCloAy> mva: ;) спасибо :) - самое то, думаю он все расскажет :)
<Megido> мыло гнидо в студию
<mva> ну, он правда очень занят работой в гугле :)
<NiCloAy> Megido: ты какойто неадекватный...
<Megido> пчму)))
<Megido> гвидо гнидо кой разница
<mva> NiCloAy, guido@python.org собссна :)
<Megido> тока он ответит RTFM
<NiCloAy> нашел какойто guick guide..
<NiCloAy> блин... последний раз 2 года назад на python писал.
<mva> guick?
<NiCloAy> quick ))
<Megido> о ты на питоне писал
<Megido> че должно возвращать ето? print _
<mva> Megido, то, что задевайнено на "_", внезапно, да?
<NiCloAy> от куда я знаю.. - говорю же 2 года назад было написал плагин для rhythmbox - музыку с вконтакта слушать.. - потом забил
<mva> *дефайнено
<Megido> неужели все забыл?
<Megido> я на питоне писал той зимой так д сих пор все помню
<mva> он и не запоминал, я уверен
<mva> просто копипастой занимался
<Megido> гг
<NiCloAy> mva: ну что то типа этого.
<Megido> я так пхп выучил лет сто назад
<NiCloAy> чтоб в этом pyGTK разобраться.. :).. легче взять куски готового кода. и добавить необходимого.
<NiCloAy> мнеж за это денег не платят :)..
<Megido> или разобраца и убрать лишнее
<NiCloAy> и убрать лишнее в том числе.
 * mva скандирует "GTK на костёр!!!" :)
<Megido> гг
<Megido> блин кто с питоном знаком  вопрос есь
<NiCloAy> кстать, mva, как в zsh бины из PATH перегрузить, а то я заметил, ставишь новое приложение надо оболочку перезагружать.
<mva> NiCloAy, source ~/.zshrc
<mva> можешь на хоткей забиндить :)
<NightElf> всем привет
<Megido> икстись!
<NiCloAy> mva: спасибо.. -да не, хот кей излишен..
<Megido> ну говори че пришол хоть поржом)))
<NightElf> люди, как на сервер, который я поднял, залить файл?
<andersen1> NightElf: ssh есть?
<NightElf> andersen1: нет
<andersen1> привет всм, кстати.
<Megido> тода на пхп
<NightElf> andersen1: тока апаче пхп и мускул
<mva> NightElf, что за сервер? какие сервисы ты на нем поднял?
<NiCloAy> NightElf: rsync
<Megido> copy('urtl ot file');
<andersen1> curl ?
<NightElf> о_О
<NightElf> давайте подругому
<Megido> нафик курл ты че?
<andersen1> не получится?
<Megido> пхп с етим прекрасно справицо
<mva> NightElf, *по-другому
<NightElf> вот я в индекс.хтмл пытаюсь создать ссылку на файл. как ее правильно указать?
<Megido> и ето если нет ФТП ;d
<NightElf> файл лежит рядом с индекс.хтмл
<Megido> <a herf=ссылка на файл>ывап</a>
<andersen1> вот какую прелесть я обнаружил, разбирая manы старые. http://paste.ubuntu.com/526869/
<Megido> href*
<NightElf> всё заработало
<Megido> гг
<NightElf> надо было просто файл написать, без пути на компе
<NightElf> какбе
<Megido> ну и че
<NightElf> всё ок
<NightElf> типа
<NightElf> теперь другой вопрос
<Megido> маладец
<NightElf> уже по хтмлу
<Megido> незнаем таких
<NightElf> как на хтмле создать таблицу?
<Luric> все снес нафиг семерку:)
<Megido> 10 баксов
<NightElf> Luric: красава
<Megido> ставь восьмерку
<andersen1> <tr></tr>
<NightElf> andersen1: это я знаю, мне визуально надо
<NightElf> типа
<andersen1> используй едиторы
<NightElf> andersen1: bluefish я юзаю
<Megido> http://htmlbook.ru/html/table
<Luric> есть мыслишка
<Luric> а случайно бутлоадер не поменялся
<Luric> а то как я потом :)
<andersen1> смотря где бутлоадер был. на каком разделе
<Megido> NightElf: мош заюзать quanta тока то фуфел
<NightElf> Megido: ок попробую
<NightElf> Megido: ну вот, с тобой оказывается можно иметь дело. спасибо
<Luric> там где семерка стояла
<andersen1> ты раздел просто форматнул?
<Luric> ага
<Megido> Luric: а нафик ты его снес?
<andersen1> он сделел святое дело-снес винду
<Luric> ну я просто семерку хотел убрать радикально , и чтоб жалко не стало:)
<Megido> я бы тоже снес если б контра в вайне шла(((
<truelie> радикально)
<Luric> а че она не идет?
<Megido> пинг 400 минимум
<truelie> Megido: 1.6? оО
<Luric> бред, я в еву на линуксе играю а вы ро контру:)
<andersen1> может просто граб переустановить?
<Megido> Luric: сам в такое играй
<andersen1> Megido: playonlinux?
<Megido> andersen1: вайн
<andersen1> use playonlinux, Luke
<Megido> andersen1: незнаю таких
<andersen1> достойная софтина
<Megido> andersen1: видел описание там сказано запуситить в вайне :D
<Luric> так ну что при перезагрузке у мя не че не умрет?
<andersen1> Megido: play URT
<andersen1> Luric: умрет. переустанови граб
<Luric> а как переустановить?)
<Megido> Luric: сиди пихни
<andersen1> для начала сделай update-grub
<Luric> у мя нету сиди
<Luric> зделал
<Luric> он тут понаходил разделы
<andersen1> что кажет?
<Luric> update-grub	
<Luric> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic
<Megido> виндоввс нашол? :D
<andersen1> вот не знаю только можно ли граб в живой системе устанавливать.... есть замена грабу - burg.
<andersen1> вот это можно. (=
<Luric> как его установить?
<NightElf> кстати, как заставить на хтмле браузер СКАЧИВАТЬ картинку по ссылке а не ОТОБРАЖАТЬ??
<andersen1> только надо ppa подключить
<andersen1> привет, ubuntuntu. вот ты какая
<Megido> NightElf: http://htaccess.net.ru/
<ubuntu> Прет всем. Такая проблема. Поставил винду после убунту, теперь пропал граб, можно это както подправить?
<NightElf> Megido: эт че?
<andersen1> jRed: убунту загружена?
<NightElf> там искать?
<Megido> NightElf: lf
<Megido> да
<jRed> в смысле?
<andersen1> или наоброт - не загружается?
<andersen1> jRed: не загружается?
<Megido> NightElf: http://htaccess.net.ru/doc/AddType-MIME/index.php
<jRed> граба нету, выбор не идет, по дефолту грузится винда, а убунту стоит, достучатся до нее не могу )
<NightElf> а это разве от апаче зависит?
<andersen1> jRed: это тебе надо грузиться с livecd
<Megido> NightElf: да
<NightElf> хм, ясгл
<NightElf> ясно
<jRed> сижу сейчас с лив сиди, что делать?
<NightElf> ща буду пробовать
<andersen1> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=24897.0
<NightElf> Megido: ну я прочитал, а какой тип данных требует скачки? любой выбрать?
<jRed> Спасибо
<Megido> NightElf: какой кортинка такой и пиши
<andersen1> или вот - понятнее http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<NightElf> Megido: а у тя нету случайно таблицы где типы данных расписаны?)
<NightElf> мне кажется это немного не то
<NightElf> у меня если жмакнуть на ссылку с картинкой, то откроется сама картинка
<NightElf> а мне надо чтобы по нажатии на ссылку картинка скачивалась
<andersen1> так поставь ссылку на картинку в виде картинки
<andersen1> или тебе глобально надо - на всем ресурсе
<andersen1> ?
<Megido> NightElf: http://visavi.net/load/down.php?act=view&id=988&nfv crjxfq fh[bd b dslthb [bnfwtcc
<Megido> тыу
<Megido> скачай архив и выдери хитацесс
<NightElf> Megido: а ты уверен что дело в апаче?
<Megido> а в чем же еще
<Megido> гг
<NightElf> Megido: может это в хтмле както настраивается
<Megido> в штмле ниче не настраиваицо
<NightElf> я чета не понял
<NightElf> где лежит этот хитаксесс на компе?
<NightElf> вернее куда его кидать
<NightElf> ??
<NightElf> всё понял
<NightElf> /etc/apache ??
<Megido> нет
<NightElf> жаль
<NightElf> а куда?
<Megido> в корне сайта
<Megido> ну или нен  корне
<NightElf> разархивирование unzip?
<Megido> унархив
<Megido> man tar
<Megido> man unrar
<NightElf> я уже разархивировал
<NightElf> unzip просто:)
<Megido> гг
<Megido> незнаю таких
<Megido> че там твориш то:D
<Megido> сайт великого хакера начнофа ельфа?
<andersen1> :-D
<NightElf> Megido: до
<Megido> кулл
<NightElf> ну не совсем сайт
<NightElf> ну ты почти угадал
<Megido> витрину небось :D
<NightElf> типа файлоомбенник
<NightElf> типа
<NightElf> но чтобы мона было файлы видеть
<NightElf> какбы
<Megido> ух
<Megido> а обиенивать ак?
<NightElf> ну тип
<NightElf> мб какнить сделаю фичу
<NightElf> чтобы файлы заливать
<NightElf> хз
<NightElf> посмотрим
<NightElf> :)
<andersen1> файлообменник через web-server - моветон (=
<NightElf> andersen1: о_О
<Megido> на тебе фичу
<Megido> ша
<NightElf> блин после этой всей белиберда
<NightElf> с хитаксессом
<Megido> NightElf: http://bit.ly/biTFTU вроди ниче не забыл
<NightElf> 500 интернал сервер еррор
<NightElf> удалит хитаксесс - всё робит
<NightElf> эм, и куда мне всё это кидать? то что ты мне кинул
<NightElf> куда добавлять
<Megido> NightElf: сделай файл  gg.php и все туды
<NightElf> в папке www?
<Megido> тока сделай папку files и пропиши в scandir(тут)
<Megido> NightElf: там де у тя страница епт
<NightElf> оке
<Megido> после </a> пихни <br/>
<NightElf> так ну создал
<NightElf> gg.php
<NightElf> че дальше
<Megido> че че накидай айлов в папку files и перейди на него :D
<Megido> тока путь же пропиши
<NightElf> всё понял
<NightElf> ща всё будет
<axeron2036> возникла проблема (изначально с установки)с клавиатурой (defender etube 980(P/S2) и мышью (A4 X7 модель X-718 BK (usb)) на10.10 при включении Num Lock слетает мышь помогает только замена порта мож кто знает как решить!!!
 * Megido понял что такое быдлокодер
<inkvizitor68sl> долго понимал)
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: я еще не сказал каг)))
<inkvizitor68sl> нуы ?
<inkvizitor68sl> "SD карта неожиданно извлечена"
<inkvizitor68sl> гугл как всегда в своём стиле
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё бы написали бы Внезапно!!!!!!1111
<Megido> в компизе: <игнорировать конфликты> <разрешить конфликты>
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: че жать то :D
<inkvizitor68sl> игнорировать = не обращать на них внимание
<inkvizitor68sl> рахрешить = устранить
<inkvizitor68sl> разрешить*
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: не там переключалка окон альт таб
<NightElf> Megido: слушай, ну вот покидал я туда файлов, а он при нажатии на ссылку пишет типа неверная ссылка
<Megido> NightElf: путь непральный
<NightElf> Megido: ну это я понял, тока не понимаю куда его прописать
<Megido> после = напеши  /files/
<NightElf> Megido: я уже пробовал. если так то ваще пустую страничку отображает
<Megido> немошет пыть
<NightElf> /files/.$v.
<NightElf> вот так?
<inkvizitor68sl> оу щи
<inkvizitor68sl> World Of Pacman O_O
<Megido> а фиговина де?
<NightElf> Megido: файлы?
<NightElf> Megido: какая фиговина
<Megido> БЕЛЫЙ СТРАНИЦО  бо ашипко
<NightElf> пиши нормально
<NightElf> не понятно
<Megido> отакую фиговину ' к точке нада
<Megido> '.$
<NightElf> echo '<a href='/files/.$v.'>'.$v.'</a><br/>';
<NightElf> хм
<NightElf> echo '<a href='/files/'.$v.'>'.$v.'</a><br/>';
<NightElf> вот так?
<Megido> убери аттуда
<NightElf> echo '<a href='/files/.$v.'>'.$v.'</a><br/>';
<NightElf> где надо
<NightElf> вернее
<NightElf> как надо
<Megido> да не аттуда
<Megido> обосцы меня господь первую убери
<NightElf> echo <a href='/files/.$v.'>'.$v.'</a><br/>';
<NightElf> :D
<NightElf> echo '<a href='files/.$v.'>'.$v.'</a><br/>';
<NightElf> echo '<a href=/files/'.$v.'>'.$v.'</a><br/>';
<Megido> echo '<a href="/files/'.$v.'">'.$v.'</a><br/>';
<NightElf> от так?
<Megido> отак ^^
<NightElf> охереть
<NightElf> создатель пхп извращенец
<Megido> нифига
<Megido> все четко и ясно
<inkvizitor68sl> вы шо делаете то демоныы?
<Megido> он делает куют фигню
<NightElf> Ошибка. Ссылка не работает.
<Megido> а я тоже ибо если небуду то усну
<NightElf> блядь
<Megido> бонан
<NightElf> туплю
<Megido> ты папку создал :D
<NightElf> ЗАРАБОТАЛО МЛЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice NightElf
<Megido> татышо
<Megido> мой говно
<inkvizitor68sl> мы рады
<inkvizitor68sl> материться не надо
<NightElf> сорь
<Megido> код не мох не заработать!
<NightElf> Megido: ппц
<NightElf> Megido: как все сложно то
<NightElf> капец просто
<CheshaNeko> О! А тут прогресс
<Megido> а терь удали и напиши свой :/
<NightElf> Megido: я пхп не знаю 6(
<NightElf> :(
<NightElf> You don't have permission to access /files/WinApp on this server.
<NightElf> интересно а как этот пермишн получить
 * Megido пошол дышать свеженакуренным воздухом
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, chmod
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: а попонятне?? я нуб просто:)
<inkvizitor68sl> man chmod, wiki chmod
<Megido> chmo 777 somedir
<Megido> :D
<inkvizitor68sl> -R еслии somedir
<CheshaNeko> inkvizitor68sl: а wiki эт что?
<inkvizitor68sl> wikipedia
<CheshaNeko> inkvizitor68sl: сайт?
<inkvizitor68sl> ды
<inkvizitor68sl> там про чмод статья отличная
<CheshaNeko> ^_^
<NightElf> капец
<eugene_> привут. тут есть спецы по conky ?
<Megido> чет накомое
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask | eugene_
<ubuntuhelp> eugene_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: ну я понял что такое chmod, а куда его добавлять то?
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, в моск.
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> в консоль.
<Megido> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> chmod -R трицыфры /var/www/чё/нибудь
<Megido> chmod 777 -R / кароч
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, хлупый ты ; )
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, так и ломают сайты
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: :D
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, для каталогов - 777, для файлов - 666
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя бы
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: а я се так не делаю)))
<inkvizitor68sl> если не хочется заморачиваться с правами
<NightElf> круто пасиба всё робит
<NightElf> но с правами я всётки заморочился
<NightElf> 764 написал
<Megido> пересдай
<inkvizitor68sl> а по хорошему - 640+750 c user:www-data для всех файлов каталогов и 660+770 с user:www-data для тех, куда аплоадить надо
<inkvizitor68sl> или cgi с 600+700
 * Megido точно пошол дышать свеженакуренным воздухом
<inkvizitor68sl> а то помню веселье
<inkvizitor68sl> весь сайт открыт на запись
<inkvizitor68sl> вспоминаем, что у этой CMS по крону что то там делается
<Luric> как проверить не перезагружаю систему груб работает или нет?
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: а если у меня есть права записи то как записать файл в папку с другого компа?
<inkvizitor68sl> пишем в один из файлов сайта, которые кормятся крону bash chmod -R 000 /
<inkvizitor68sl> ждём, когда крон отработает
<inkvizitor68sl> наслаждаемся зрелищем
<NightElf> а кто такой крон?
<Megido> NightElf: зверь такой
<Megido> в оису живеть
<Megido> лису*
<inkvizitor68sl> планировщик
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: так
<NightElf> в какой именно файл это прописывать?
<inkvizitor68sl> что прописывать?
<NightElf> пишем в один из файлов сайта, которые кормятся крону bash chmod -R 000 /
<NightElf> куда именно?
<Megido> man cron
<Megido> так иди опять спать
<Megido> тебя хватило на 3 вопроса :/
<NightElf> Megido: всмысле
<Megido> всмысле погада хорошая
<Megido> погода*
<NightElf> Megido: у кого как
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> как бы научить ведроед показывать mkv
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: а ведроед ето кто?
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: аналогичный вопрос
<inkvizitor68sl> андроед
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: мда
<Megido> мб скочать плеер
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: у меня раньше андроид был
<NightElf> украли
<inkvizitor68sl> да вот гугл подсказывает только 1
<inkvizitor68sl> а тот очень сильно просит купить его
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: смари
<inkvizitor68sl> если ткнуть "дайте нахаляву то попробывать" - всё равно просит купить его
<NightElf> береш any video converter
<NightElf> и конвертиш
<inkvizitor68sl> угу, а я папа римский.
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, задача именно mkv проигрывать
<NightElf> нах?
<NightElf> у телефона нету такой мощности
<inkvizitor68sl> 1) пишем бота который качает видео из говноконтакта
<inkvizitor68sl> в p240
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или p320, если есть
<inkvizitor68sl> 2) поднимаем на ведроиде sshfs
<inkvizitor68sl> 3) указываем боту, чтобы складывал на sshfs всё
<inkvizitor68sl> 4) ждём минут 10 - у нас есть сезон любимого сериала на телефоне.
<NightElf> гы
<inkvizitor68sl> с учетом погрешности скорости вашего тырнета
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: в ави кочай
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: матрешка это HD
<inkvizitor68sl> конвертировать всё равно нужно будет.
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: а у телефона нету такой видеокарты
<NightElf> типа
<inkvizitor68sl> на кой мне проц NASа на такое грузить
<Megido> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, mkv бывают разного разрешения это раз
<inkvizitor68sl> проц в 800 мгц легко покажет софтварно p720 - это два.
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: у тя чё за тело то?
<inkvizitor68sl> Zeus слегка тюнингованный
<NightElf> хм
<NightElf> не слыхал
<NightElf> хтс?
<inkvizitor68sl> highscreen Zeus
<NightElf> о_О
<Megido> а так вот че такое тматроска :D
<eugene_> кто знает как в конфиге conky прописать несколько разных позиций на экране? чтобы одна инфа бала в одном углу, другая в другом???
<inkvizitor68sl> обожаю такие смайлы и взгляды, когда я говорю, что у меня за телефон
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: я ваще впервые о таком слышу
<inkvizitor68sl> я его в жизни видел 3 раза - у себя, у человека, который мне его продал и у одного очень бородатого дяди в свитере в метро, который юзал его как модем к IBMовскому ноуту.
<Megido> на н900 пахош
<inkvizitor68sl> на маркете фотки не смотрите
<inkvizitor68sl> в жизни он намного красивше )
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: в метро модем о-О
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, дык... и я в метро езжу с ноута читаю по утрам Google Reader
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: он ещо и б\у??
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: ппц, у нас в москве в метро даже мобильник не ловит
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, теперь оно уже точно б\у. А покупал - новый. Точнее... короче долгая история. Тот, который у меня сейчас - он новый.
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, вообще то я тоже в москве.
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: охренеть
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: и че у тя за модем?
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, Zeus =)
<NightElf> охренеть
<inkvizitor68sl> не, ну понятно, что пинги адские
<Megido> че значит плюсег? ^
<NightElf> он ведь с жпрса?
<inkvizitor68sl> но RSS почитать можно без проблем
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: ну в кс не поиграеш хДД
<inkvizitor68sl> рекорд - 5 минут стабильного пинга по 60 секунд
<Megido> NightElf: в кс на ведроиде?
<inkvizitor68sl> заметьте, дисконнектов не было) просто пинги по 60 секунд
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl:  :D
<NightElf> Megido: в метро на ноуте :)
<Megido> NightElf: ужс
<Megido> на ноуте ето уже . . .
<inkvizitor68sl> всё таки вопрос изначальный остаётся открытым
<NightElf> Операционная системаAndroid 1.5
<NightElf> о май гад
<Megido> напеши кодеки!
<inkvizitor68sl> ложь и провокация
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, для него 2.2 вышел спустя 4 дня после выхода оного на Nexus
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: ф
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: ы
<NightElf> 240x400 пикс.
<NightElf> у мя на монте такойже
<NightElf> :)
<Megido> хм а че такой маленький
<inkvizitor68sl> хотелось бы напомнить, что то же HTC самый свой крутой телефон (ну кроме нексуса, само собой) проапгрейдил на 2.2 спустя месяц поосле выхода 2.2
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем в течении месяца андроидом 2.2 наслаждались владельцы зевса и нексуса.
<inkvizitor68sl> и никто больше =)
<Megido> ух
<inkvizitor68sl> но у меня 2.1 пока что
<NightElf> Китайские телефоны - такие китайские ...
<NightElf> Качество исполнения - никакое. Дядюшка Ляо был пьян и не выспался.
<Offoffoff> ыыыы... в iptables есть фильтрация по операционной системе
<Offoffoff> славно... сделаю пакость...
<Megido> советчики епт
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, ты про который?
<Megido> кто там говорил use playonlinux lik???
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: про твой
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, ну-ну.
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: мда отзывы не очень
<inkvizitor68sl> про Linux отзывы в целом тоже не очень.
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще - сабж полностью опенсорцный.
<inkvizitor68sl> из коробки там нет ни одного проприетарного приложения.
<inkvizitor68sl> + все рассказы про качество - чушь. собран отлично, полгода - не люфтит.
<inkvizitor68sl> только убила партия с бракованными эккранами московская. но благо мой второй зевс - уже не из московской партии.
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем от телефона за 5500 рублей можно ожидать намнооооооооооооооооооооого меньшего
<inkvizitor68sl> и да - я пользовался легендой. А до этого - героем. и поменял их на зевс.
<Offoffoff> пафосные имена какие-то
<inkvizitor68sl> посмотрите на идиота, который гаджеты выбирает по полгода и меняет "мегафичастую легенду" (я на ней в одну прекрасную ночь, проведенную с алюминиевой банкой пива в руках не смог принять вызов) поменял на
<inkvizitor68sl> говнокитайский телефон ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> и вообще - покажите мне второй телефон на андроиде с клавой и с резистивным экраном с ведроидом из коробки - я подумаю, есть ли что то лучше зевса =)
<Offoffoff> лучше емкостный
<inkvizitor68sl> шашечки и мультитач оно хорошо, но в повседневности - утомляет.
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, чем?
<Offoffoff> отклик слабый
<Offoffoff> и проблемы с нажатиями
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, ничуть
<inkvizitor68sl> я тебе даже больше скажжу - у меня телефон прекрасно управляется пальцем, ногтем, стилусом, кончиком сигареты.
<NightElf> Offoffoff: согласен. у самого был ёмкостный и нет. ёмкостный рулит
<eugene_>  кто знает как в конфиге conky прописать несколько разных позиций на экране? чтобы одна инфа бала в одном углу, другая в другом???
<inkvizitor68sl> ничуть не хуже емкостного
<inkvizitor68sl> только лучше, да.
<Offoffoff> eugene_: запустить два conky
<Megido> eugene_: кто ето?
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что не нужно с собой носить горячую сосиску
<eugene_> подскажи как запустить два? у меня один запускается, второй нет
<Megido> eugene_: запусти второй не говоря первому :/
<eugene_> а если по сути вопроса??
<inkvizitor68sl> запустить два.
<Offoffoff> eugene_: man conky
<Offoffoff> eugene_: там всё есть
<antik> пытаюсь настроить proftpd на ubuntu. Вроде бы уже не первый раз. При подключении выдает  ошибку невозможно подключить ftp://user@localhost/  Неожиданный конец потока
<antik> что значит эта ошибка?
<Megido> :D
<Offoffoff> eugene_: conky -d -с путьдоконфига
<antik> в логах proftpd пустой файл.
<Offoffoff> antik: ftp не нужен
<Megido> antik: там навено адрес нада написать
<Offoffoff> antik: webdav
<eugene_> man смотрел, но видимо просмотрел, очень много параметров
<eugene_> так а если конфига два?
<antik> я подключаюсь стандартными средствами gnome и прописывыю бех ftp, просто localhost и пользователя. Все как при подключении на другие серваки
<Megido> antik: а торт?
<Megido> порт тоесть
<antik> ?
<Offoffoff> eugene_: ну.. два конфига.. каждому conky свой.
<antik> порт стандартный
<Megido> а он запущен?
<antik> да
<oni> УЖЕ НЕ ТОРТ!
<antik> если бы он был не запущен, до даже бы пароль не спросил бы
<Megido> а юзера создал ему?
<antik> да
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а какое видео вообще на ведроиде из коробки, кроме 3gp, играет то?
<Megido> как можна сделать вечный алиас?
<antik> прописать его в bashrc
<Megido> ето где?
<NightElf> inkvizitor68sl: mp4 должен
<Galaxy2000> это в домашней дире
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, vi /home/$USER/.bashrc
<Megido> де че включить чтоб было видно файлы с точкой?
<inkvizitor68sl> или vi ~/.bashrc
<Galaxy2000> ctrl + h
<Megido> неее nano )))
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем нано?
<inkvizitor68sl> нано недудобно
<inkvizitor68sl> неудобен
<Megido> удобно :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ничуть
<inkvizitor68sl> ундо нет
<inkvizitor68sl> глобального
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы закрыл конфиг
<inkvizitor68sl> а через месяц решил, что надо вернуть в него строчку, которую удалил
<inkvizitor68sl> ты пошёл и вернул её. при помощи функций текстового редактора. а не ф-ций мозга.
<Megido> inkvizitor68sl: ну я не так часто юзаю консольные редакторы
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем юзать какие то другие?
<Megido> ну писать чета
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<Megido> в консольных неудобно
<NightElf> люди а в лине есть типа диспечер устройств в визуализации?
<inkvizitor68sl> NightElf, sudo lshw
<inkvizitor68sl> Megido, удобно
<GanjaProWars> помогите пожалуйста, ubuntu не видет сканер mustek 1200 UB plus
<Megido> +inkvizitor68sl, мне лучше знать мне же неудобно :D
<NightElf> мне надо usb устройства
<GanjaProWars> никто не знает как помочь?
<NightElf> GanjaProWars: посмари в настройках принтеров
<GanjaProWars> NightElf: а это где?
<Megido> NightElf: а че там смотреть?
<NightElf> Megido: ну хз :)
<NightElf> GanjaProWars: в администрировании
<Megido> GanjaProWars: книга такая MANUAL звеца
<Megido> NightElf: в коробке с принтером лежит)))
<GanjaProWars> причем тут мануал?
<GanjaProWars> и у меня не принтер, а сканер
<Megido> GanjaProWars: а че а вдруг принтер нерабочий
<Megido> пофик
<GanjaProWars> все рабочее
<Megido> GanjaProWars: включил?
<NightElf> вот у мя другая пробла, у мя скайп видет камеру, а микрофон из нее не юзает :( вот чё мне мля делать
<mva> @kick NightElf мат
<Megido> NightElf: а как микрофон подключен?
<GanjaProWars> Megido: а что его включать то в усб воткнул и все
<Megido> GanjaProWars: а кнопку там нажать
<GanjaProWars> нет кнопок
<Megido> GanjaProWars: хм
<NightElf> я же не матерился
<Megido> GanjaProWars: он хоть как то говорит что работает?
<Megido> NightElf: а как микрофон подключен?
<NightElf> он в камеру встроен
<Megido> NightElf: я говорю ка  к компу подключен
<NightElf> через узб
<GanjaProWars>  Megido: ниче не говорит, на форуме смотрел, поставил Xsane он тоже не видит
<Megido> усб микрофон о.О
<GanjaProWars> ))
<NightElf> ну у мя вебка узб, вот и подключается к компу через узб
<NightElf> а микрофон встроенный
<NightElf> отдельно не подключается
<CheshaNeko> о, ведро новое приехало
<mva> NightElf, ьщвзкщиу snd_usb-audio
<mva> *modprobe
<NightElf> mva: и мё?
<NightElf> и чё?*
<mva> 1) «и что»
<NightElf> ниче не изменилось
<mva> 2) «ничего»
<mva> 3) микрофон должен работать
<Megido> и мЁ *ROFL*
<NightElf> должен, но скайп его не видит
<mva> скайп проприетарное говно
<mva> как хочет - так и работает
<mva> ты в системе проверяй
<NightElf> mva: как?
<CheshaNeko> !ssh
<ubuntuhelp> SSH (англ. Secure Shell — "безопасная оболочка") — сетевой протокол прикладного уровня, позволяющий производить удалённое управление ОС и туннелирование TCP-соединений. Подробнее см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<mva> NightElf, руками
<NightElf> mva: это я понял что не яйцами, а как именно?
<Galaxy2000> !bsd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bsd'
<GanjaProWars> !scanner
<ubuntuhelp> Программное обеспечение для сканирования: XSane, GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). Для получения инструкций см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo и  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - Смотрите также !OCR
<Megido> !wtf
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста, следите за своим языком и тем, чтобы помочь сохранить этот канал дружелюбным.
<Galaxy2000> !shit
<Megido> :D
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='shit'
<mva> NightElf, записывая через него звук и воспроизводя полученный файл
<Megido> !omg
<ubuntuhelp> (18:39:24) seenka: я тут новости почитал... вот теперь думаю как с 8.10 слезть на 8.04 (18:40:14) seenka: ну  для 8.04  200 обновлений (18:40:26) seenka: а для 8.10 шишь
<NightElf> а как это блин сделать то?
<mva> @kick Megido
<mva> NightElf, не тупи.
<NightElf> mva: какой прогой?
<Megido> за что?
<mva> Megido, за злоупотребление ботом
<Megido> я тока 2 слова проверить хтел
<NightElf> всё нашол
<mva> NightElf, arecord|aplay
<NightElf> не работает
<mva> потому, что ты дурак и не включил его
<mva> думай-думай
<NightElf> mva: мда
<NightElf> жесть
<mva> никто не будет тебе разжевывать
<mva> думай своей головой, а не каналом
<NightElf> заработало
<NightElf> в "звуке" включил его
<GanjaProWars> блин... ubuntu вообще не видет что сканер подключен через USB, показывает только мышку
<NightElf> и в скайпе заробило
<NightElf> GanjaProWars: значит сканер мертв
<GanjaProWars>  NightElf: жив.. все работало на винде
<NightElf> GanjaProWars: lsusb пробовал?
<GanjaProWars> так и просматривал
<NightElf> GanjaProWars: у меня мой принтер видет
<GanjaProWars> $ lsusb
<GanjaProWars> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<GanjaProWars> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<GanjaProWars> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 1241:1122 Belkin Typhoon Stream Optical Mouse USB+PS/2
<GanjaProWars> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<GanjaProWars> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<NightElf> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<GanjaProWars> ок больше так делать не буду
<CheshaNeko> GanjaProWars: а сканер включен?
<Megido> я спрашивал грит кнопок нед :D
<GanjaProWars> CheshaNeko: его нужно только в usb воткнуть
<CheshaNeko> GanjaProWars: странный сканер
<GanjaProWars> mustek 1200 UB plus
<CheshaNeko> GanjaProWars: ты его точно в usb воткнул?
<NightElf> GanjaProWars: должна быть кнопка
<GanjaProWars> CheshaNeko: а можно куда-то иначе?
<NightElf> GanjaProWars: ты его в сеть воткнул?
<CheshaNeko> А то lan порты такие уютные для вставки usb устройств ^_^
<GanjaProWars> он чисто USB
<Megido> о.О
<NightElf> GanjaProWars: не может быть
<GanjaProWars> может
<NightElf> GanjaProWars: должет и в сеть втыкаться
<Megido> мощнасти нехватаить !
<NightElf> GanjaProWars: мощности не хватит
<NightElf> Megido: :D
<Megido> паищи там дырко для провад для 220
<GanjaProWars> раньше хватало, а щас не чтранно...
<NightElf> GanjaProWars: в hardware drivers смотрел?
<GanjaProWars> драйвера устройств?
<NightElf> GanjaProWars: да
<GanjaProWars> так там нету ничего
<NightElf> ппц
<NightElf> погугли
<NightElf> хз
<NightElf> должен в сеть втыкаться
<NightElf> по другому никак
<NightElf> он и не видит потомучто сети нету
<CheshaNeko> лол
<GanjaProWars> я вам говорю что только usb
<NightElf> GanjaProWars: продай и купи нормальный
<mva> NightElf, 1) пиши в строчку, 2) пиши грамотно, 3) не используй обсцентную лексику
<GanjaProWars> хах... он и так не мой)))
<mva> иначе больше не зайдёшь
<CheshaNeko> NightElf: вкурси что через usb питание получать можно?
<Galaxy2000> продй душу боллмеру и купи новый
<NightElf> mva: какую лексику?
<GanjaProWars> обсцентную)
<mva> обсценную, ок, яопечатался
<shenmue> в одну строчку
<mva> *я опечатался
<NightElf> ладно
<shenmue> а если в экране в 1 строчку не лезет? =(
<NightElf> хотя мегидо ты за это не баниш
<Megido> NightElf: че стрелко гоняеш?
<mva> за что?
<mva> Megido, !!
<NightElf> mva: ты видал как он пишет?
<mva> CheshaNeko, ты, кстати, тоже пограмотнее пиши
<NightElf> Megido: не люблю когда наказывают меня одного
<Megido> я пишу для прикол
<CheshaNeko> mva: оно само как-то получается так(
<mva> Megido, а я сейчас для прикола обоим бан выпишу
<CheshaNeko> mva: а исправлять уже поздно(
<Megido> все так реско заткнулись о.О
<NightElf> ага
<Galaxy2000> спрятали шаловливые язычки в задницы
<NightElf> банить его!
<CheshaNeko> расстрелять
<Megido> кастрировать
<NightElf> зарезать! зажарить!
<Galaxy2000> карать
<NightElf> люди а мона такой вот вопросит
<SergeyIT> день добрый!
<Megido> SergeyIT: ку
<Galaxy2000> Добрый !
<NightElf> а можно на сервер поставить виндовское приложение настроить и чтобы оно работало
<Megido> NightElf: не
<NightElf> Megido: а че так?
<Megido> NightElf: хотя интересн че ет те нада поставить?
<NightElf> Megido: icq бот хДД
<Megido> NightElf: вобщето ICQ боты либо на пхп либо на visual basic
<CheshaNeko> NightElf: icq боты на python есть
<Megido> других я не видал
<NightElf> Megido: у меня прога MaxXbot
<Megido> я на пыхе кадат делал ботов
<Megido> ток забил на все ето
<CheshaNeko> или как я: jabber бот на python и транспорт в icq
<NightElf> Megido: сложно?
<Megido> аол банит за флуд спам . . .
<Megido> 20 месаг подряд и номер в бане на 20 мин
<SergeyIT> Megido, значит повзрослел! )
<Megido> SergeyIT: не я спамеров не писал
<NightElf> Megido: я хочу icq бот и типа такую фичу "вася" называется типа искуственный разум хД
<Megido> NightElf: лехко
<NightElf> Megido: всмысле
<NightElf> у мя есть прога maxXbot она всё это умеет
<NightElf> вот если бы ее какнить на серв повесить
<Megido> NightElf: те говорю на пыхе 2 файла и готовый бот
<NightElf> Megido: мне бы ещо "пыху" знать :)
<CheshaNeko> :(
<Megido> NightElf: давай бабки сделаю те бота :D
<SergeyIT> NightElf, лучше на своем сайте бота сделай, который будет отвечать на любые вопросы посетителей - это сложнее, зато есть где развернуться
<NightElf> Megido: а по губе?)
<Megido> NightElf: а че думаеш на халяву все?
<NightElf> SergeyIT: ого, ну во первых сайта пока типа нету, во вторых, этож какая база вопросов должна быть
<NightElf> Megido: ну прога maxXbot бесплатная
<Megido> и че
<NightElf> Megido: и то
<SergeyIT> NightElf, а ты думал в этой жизни все легко?
<Megido> а мой бот не бесплатный :/
<NightElf> SergeyIT: нет
<edgbla> почему-то так безбожно тормозят полупрозрачые бордюры в кде...
<NightElf> SergeyIT: просто... зачем на сайт, если проще на аску
<Megido> edgbla: выкинь кеды
<edgbla> нееее
<edgbla> ни за что))
<Megido> edgbla: че?
<edgbla> больше некуда идти
<Megido> edgbla: я так тош думал
<Megido> пока на гнои не перешол
<Megido> гном*
<Megido> гной *ROFL*
<edgbla> да я только щас оттуда, убежал...
<SergeyIT> NightElf, а база вопросов/ответов в вики очень большая есть
<Megido> неверю!
<NightElf> SergeyIT: всмысле? типа вики-бот замутить?
<SergeyIT> NightElf, а почему нет - ИИ поисковик
<NightElf> SergeyIT: хм...
<NightElf> SergeyIT: лан я понял. рановато это мне покачто
<edgbla> Megido: почему это не веришь, убогие панели, вечно глючащий и тормозной наутилус и вообще он тормоз какой-то.
<vcabba> Здравствуйте! Как запустить новое окно gnome-terminal так, чтобы в нем исполнилась некоторая наперёд заданная команда и, при этом, не быстро закрылось? (read key, т.е. две команды передать нужно gnome-terminalу)?
<SergeyIT> NightElf, никогда не рано и не поздно
<NightElf> SergeyIT: мне 14 я ваще редко понимаю че вы тут обсуждаете
<Megido> NightElf: http://absurdopedia.wikia.com/wiki/PHP
<NightElf> SergeyIT: php для меня ваще темный лет
<NightElf> лес
<SergeyIT> NightElf,    счастливый! У тебя все впереди
<NightElf> почему счастливый то
<NightElf> я ся тут как умственно отсталый чуствую
<Megido> NightElf: прачитай :D
<NightElf> прачитал
<SergeyIT> NightElf, не обращай внимания, учись воспринимать все с юмором - в жизни очень помогает
<Megido> http://absurdopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Ubuntu
<NightElf> Концепция ЕВДЧОБРИТТВГЗ в PHP продумана достаточно тщательно, так что избежать ошибок подобного рода вы просто не сможете.
<NightElf> я ору
<Megido> ты про убунту еще почитай :D
<shenmue> «я не смог настроить слакварь» что за бред
<Megido> shenmue: че именно?
<shenmue> фраза эта
<Megido> емм какое слово непонятно?
<shenmue> раньше там не убунту а мандрейк вроде была
<shenmue> это потом ярые красноглазые на убунту стали гнать
<SergeyIT> NightElf, вообще чем раньше поймешь, как работает комп, то есть регистры, интерфейсы, память, АЛУ и п.т. - тем проще будет понять программирование
<NightElf> ну я знаю
<NightElf> что комп это штука
<NightElf> где куча всего
<NightElf> проц
<NightElf> оперативка видюха материнка и т.д.
<SergeyIT> NightElf, вот литературу посоветовать не могу, но думаю лучшая - это для средних-специальных учебных заведений - обычно там понятнее пишут
<shenmue> википедия
<NightElf> так люди у мя для вас хорошая новость
<shenmue> начни с плохой
<SergeyIT> а где плохая?
<NightElf> я позавтракал, посмарел телик, почитал новости и решил поставить обратно винду
<NightElf> теперь плохая
<NightElf> стоп
<NightElf> прочитайте хорошую
<NightElf> порадуйтесь
<NightElf> а потом я вас огорчу
<shenmue> "я сотру убунту"
<shenmue> да?
<NightElf> нее
<NightElf> ещо хуже
<SergeyIT> NightElf, позавтракал? Теперь сходи в туалет, посиди, подумай... и снеси вин )
<hookah[sleeping]> NightElf: не надолго же тебя хватило )))
<NightElf> ну че все порадовались?
<NightElf> а теперь плохая
<NightElf> это была шутка и я остаюсь на убунту
<NightElf> хЖ
<NightElf> хД
<shenmue> у мени винда толька из за ПИИИИИИИП старфорс
<himik> ё#n
<Megido> NightElf: http://absurdopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Си_плюс_минус
<shenmue> зачем в онлайн клиенты старфорс?
<NightElf> ну че?
<NightElf> всем настроение испортил?
<SergeyIT> не напугал )
<NightElf> гыы
<NightElf> лан теперь хорошая без плохой
<shenmue> где скачать КебухубубунтуЛСД ?
<NightElf> так как послезавтра заканчиваются каникулы, я не смогу много времени уделять компу и поэтому буду меньше доставать вас вопросами
<shenmue> это хорошо
<NightElf> :)
<NightElf> я знал что вам понравится
<SergeyIT> NightElf, учись доставать нас ответами ;)
<NightElf> SergeyIT: чтобы доставать вас ответами мне надо стать тру линупсоидом :) а я им стану тока гдето года через 2
<SergeyIT> NightElf, грамотность человека не зависит от ОС
<NightElf> хм
<NightElf> ну впринципе
<NightElf> я немного всё это знаю
<NightElf> немного
<NightElf> поверхностно я б сказал
<Megido> http://absurdopedia.wikia.com/wiki/СИ
<SergeyIT> NightElf, здесь основная масса - поверхностно )
<NightElf> ну вот
<NightElf> а несколько человек глубоко
<NightElf> они и помогают
<NightElf> и чтобы мне знать глубоко
<NightElf> мне надо стать тру линуксоидом
<NightElf> Некрософт — НЕТ!!! — эксгибиционистское общественное движение против организации НекроСофт, инспирированное ей самой. Защищено авторскими правами. Целью движения является демонстрация всему миру негодность  проектов НекроСофт в интимных местах и Ð
<shenmue> mdf и mds форматы чем смонтировать можно?
<NightElf> shenmue: даемоном :)
<NightElf> shenmue: а на лине хз
<shenmue> лана пду в лару крофт играть
<NightElf> shenmue: хД давай удачи хД
<Megido> shenmue, в исо перегнать
<Megido> http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20060427170639/absurdopedia/images/2/25/Iedisgust.png
<Megido> http://absurdopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Infernet_Exploder
<Luric> Kmooth как работает ?
<Luric> Kmouth
<himik> ггг, значек на балмера похож
<Megido> himik: ед кто?
<himik> Megido: это нынешний глава мелкософта, вот он http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXtu_j6IljU
<Luric> есть какая мощная програмка для векторной графики?
<Megido> ето че ему сказали че в россии винду качают а не покупают????
<Luric> типа кордрау виндовского?
<himik> Luric: inkscape
<Luric> жесть че ето он так прыгает то:)
<Luric> типа выходи у кого не лецензия всех порву:)
<Luric> комон
<hookah[sleeping]> пипец
<hookah[sleeping]> He (Ballmer) has referred to the free Linux operating system as a "[…] cancer that attaches itself in an intellectual property sense to everything it touches."[15] Ballmer used the notion of "viral" licensing terms to express his concern over the fact that the GNU General Public License (GPL) employed by such software requires that all derivative software be under the GPL or a compatible license.
<hookah> как мне кажется, этот человек угробит мелкомягких окончательно
<Galaxy2000> боллмер
<himik> он просто псих
<hookah> если оценить адекватно их два последних продукта - vista и 7 - они не в том положении чтобы кидать понты
<himik> ну этих офтопов в попу, не будем о грусном
<himik> меня уже который день достает их творение под называнием 2003 sbs, сижу курю мануалы как спрыгнуть с этого убого гуана, которое даже при наличии лицензии не хочет активироваться на другой железке и они хотят чтоб я купил заного клуч
<himik> суки
<hookah> himik: я тут кстати не так давно впервые в жизни осилил их лицензионное соглашение
<Luric> не ну вот семерка вполне адыкватное творение
<[v-8]_jupiter> КТо wicd пользуется
<hookah> himik: это такой бред
<[v-8]_jupiter> :
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> как там выставить ключ с определенным номером для подключения
<hookah> Luric: семерка лишь немного лучше висты, но адекватным творением ее это не делает
<Luric> на мой взгляд самое то , это хрюша , лечше не чего нету
<Luric> у макрософта
<hookah> это да
<[v-8]_jupiter> Виндовс  это хр) Все остальное шлак от майкрософта
<Luric> а вот ихние творения типа isa 2006 фаерволл вапщеп убил нафиг
<hookah> [v-8]_jupiter: не совсем понял, разверни вопрос?
<Luric> на работе стоит иса на сервере , я запарился с ней воевать)))
<hookah> Luric: а антивирус этот? security essentials вроде
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну на точке доступ используется для подключения ключ под номером 3
<hookah> [v-8]_jupiter: как это ключ под номером?
<Luric> ыгы
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ключ шифрования
<hookah> [v-8]_jupiter: для начала, какой стандарт шифрования используется?
<[v-8]_jupiter> wep key 128 bit
<hookah> [v-8]_jupiter: на подключении в списке нажми properties или как там, настройки - там будет enable encryption галочку ставь, ниже выбирай стандарт ключа и вводи сам ключ
<skai> тыц
<hookah> skai: тыц тыц
<Sonorus> Добрый день
<hookah> Sonorus: добрый
<Sonorus> обновился до 10.10 вообще конфетко вроде ))
<Sonorus> пока в стадии тестирования
<skai> Sonorus: если коричневое - это не всегда конфета;)
<hookah> Sonorus: а я не обновился - и все равно все устраивает )
<Sonorus> ну я обновился с xfce до гнома
<kunni> Добрый день, господа!
<Sonorus> гнома покрасивше буит
<Sonorus> добрый
<hookah> kunni: добрый
<kunni> гыг классно звучит - обновился с xfce до гнома
<hookah> Sonorus: гнопа и пофункциональней немножк. хотя и жрет ресурса чуть больше
<hookah> гнома*
<Sonorus> ну посмотрим, пока нраица )
<skai> hookah: где орн больше жрет то?врать не надо
<hookah> иксфорс слишком уж урезанный на мой вкус
<skai> крыса уже разжирела так, что жрет как гном
<Sonorus> кстати да едят они одинаково
<NightElf> люди, какая среда лучшая?
<hookah> skai: да? давно не работал, могу и заблуждаться
<NightElf> у мя гном стоит
<skai> NightElf: на следущей неделе
<Sonorus> ))
<NightElf> skai: :D
<hookah> NightElf: вот оставь гном и радуйся )
<NightElf> hookah: ок
<skai> е17 ставь
<hookah> skai: настраивать задолбаеццо
<skai> надо тогда ему кеды ставить.тогда все вопросы о лучшей среде пропадут
<skai> он сразу поймет, что лучше гнома нет ничего:)
<NightElf> хм
<NightElf> просто гном какой то страшненький помоему
<Sonorus> +1 за гнома
<hookah> skai: я ж поэтому и сказал чтоб кеды оставлял )))
<Sonorus> страшный о_О
<hookah> NightElf: скачай темы оформления
<skai> emerge -pv gimp
<skai> ой:)не туда
<NightElf> hookah: хже?
<Sonorus> помоему самый страшные ето кеды с кривыми шрифтами
<hookah> NightElf: из него хоть МакОсь по виду можно сделать если захотеть
<skai> страшный?где он страшный
<hookah> NightElf: в гугле спроси, вариантов миллионы
<skai> http://itmages.ru/image/view/72215/4f6534e3
<skai> че в нем страшного?
<Sonorus> блин еслибы не 1С давнобы винду стер уже...
<hookah> skai: прикольная панелька внизу, хде взял?
<Galaxy2000> а юзыри непротив ?
<skai> hookah: это ж конёченьки:)
<hookah> skai: м?
<hookah> skai: интернет у тебя потрясающе быстрый ))
<Sonorus> киньте ссылку пожалуста на автоматическое монтирование разделов остальных
<Sonorus> а то ntfs-config чет рухнул
<XuMuK> всем привед
<kunni> хай
<polyakstar> Ё
<hookah> XuMuK: ку
<Sonorus> Людии, подскажи плиз замену ntfs-config
<antik1> proftpd отказывается стартовать из-за того что 21 порт слушается init.d. С чего бы вдруг init.d использует этот порт? О_
<Sonorus> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: а зачем оно?
<Sonorus> ntfs-config не пашет в 10.10
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: он и не нужен
<Sonorus> ну так я и прошу альтернативу подсказать
<Sonorus> мне нужно чтобы все разделы монтированлись при запуске с одними и темиже именами
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<antik1> что будет если прибить init.d и получится ли это? =)
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: sudo blkid - узнать UUID
<Sonorus> вот видишь опять геморойно
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: почему?
<Sonorus> там в 3 клика а тут читать минут на 20 надо как fstab юзать
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: один раз прописал и забыл
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: ntfs не предназначен для использования
<hookah> antik1: почитай в гугле про init.d и подумай, можно его убивать или нет )
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: и существование его сомнительно...
<Sonorus> да ладно )
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: ext4 нашъ лудшый друх
<antik1> да я имею представление о init.d (покрайней мере какое-то =)), но никак не могу понять каким образом он слушает 21 порт
<skai> hookah: а то:)инет аж до 6-8 килобайт поднимается иногда скорость:)
<Sonorus> Offoffoff howto по использованию fstab не кинешь?)
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: www.ubuntologia.ru
<polyakstar> antik1: что будет если выпрыгнуть с 12 этажа?
<skai> Sonorus: ubuntu.ru и жамкай на раздел с howto
<hookah> skai: тебя не пугают такие скорости?)))
<Sonorus> спасибо
<antik1> polyakstar: веселье, но на третий раз уже не интересно, пробовал
<skai> hookah: скоро поставят 10 мегабит:)
<hookah> antik1: ну убить инит просто не получится в принципе насколько я предтавляю хотя такие идеи ко мне никогда и не приходили )
<skai> а пока - и такой скорости хватает:)
<hookah> skai: вот чувствую тогда отрыв начнется и нагрузка на канал будет стабильно максимальная))))
<antik1> я тоже понимаю это, но как мне освободить 21 порт ?
<Offoffoff> antik1: поменяв порт или отключив службу ftp
<antik1> так вот я и пытаюсь стартануть эту самую службу proftpd на 21 порт, а он пишет что порт занят. смотрю по netstat а порт занят init.d
<skai> hookah: как всегда, когда у меня оказывается хороший инет:)я на мобильнике за два месяца - 3 гб трафика набрал.и это при скорости до 64килобит
<Offoffoff> antik1: видимо у тебя какой-то еще ftp сервер
<hookah> skai: да уж ))) я один раз в Вильнюсе на чью-то сеть подсел и выкачал за неск дней много гигабайт. а потом сеть пропала.. наверное у них ограничение по трафику было
<antik1> как узнать какой? почему netstat не пишет конкретный процесс запущенный на этом порту
<Offoffoff> netstat -ntp
<SergeyIT> antik1, зайди на ftp://localhost
<antik1> SergeyIT: если бы я это смог сделать, то не мучался установкой proftpd для этих целей
<skai> hookah: ааааа.я тебя узнал!!!
<hookah> skai: да? )))
<skai> hookah: это ты  летом рассказывал как воровал чужую сеть и просил помощи с бектраком:)
<hookah> skai: ммм... нет, летом меня тут не было
<skai> hookah: ну может весной.но это было гдето в этом году
<antik1> Offoffoff: я так понимаю должна быть запись типа 127.0.0.1:21 ?
<skai> может и осенью
<SergeyIT> skai, это кто то другой был
<hookah> skai: не, что-то ты путаешь ))
<antik1> на 21 порт вообще ничего не слушает
<Offoffoff> antik1: а nmap 127.0.0.1
<hookah> skai: воровством чужих сетей я занимался давно, строго по необходимости (не было денег на инет) и помощи никогда не просил )))
<skai> SergeyIT: не ну он рассказывал как воровал в прибалтике инет и потом ктото наверное влетел в копеечку, когда он узнал что там зачастую не безлимит.и он в испании живет.дуаешь тут есть ктото второй такой?
<skai> hookah: может и не просил.но тогда шло обсуждение взлома сетей
<hookah> skai: хм.. вот это может быть. это было год назад, и действительно я не просил помощи а рассказал про опыт ))
<hookah> skai: печальный опыт )
<Offoffoff> hookah: ты сейчас пишешь из колонии?
<skai> год назад?так быстро время летит?
<skai> но я тебя запомнил:))
<hookah> Offoffoff: зачем же? из дома
<SergeyIT> skai, летом кто-то подобное обсуждал..
<hookah> skai: да, около года мне кажется. но точно не летом - летом я в сети почти не появлялся вообще, и точно не в ирке
<skai> я думаю это было этой весной.я вроде уже в общаге был тогда...или не был...не помню
<antik1> Offoffoff: 21/tcp   open  ftp
<Offoffoff> antik1: все-таки ftp у тебя запущен...
<antik1> какой?
<hookah> skai: ну мож и весной.. я уж тоже не помню
<antik1> я установил только proftpd
<Offoffoff> antik1: ну.. вот он и запущен
<antik1> и service --status-all показывает что он не запущен
<Offoffoff> ps -A | grep ftp
<antik1> по ps ничего нет
<antik1> первым делом проверил
<Offoffoff> antik1: ну может он и не запущен, а порт занял уже.
<hookah> skai: у тебя память хорошая однако )
<antik1> тогда почему при запуске ругается что порт занят и не хочет стартовать? Как это побороть?
<Offoffoff> antik1: освободить порт же
<antik1> как ?
<Offoffoff> antik1: остановив занимающее приложение
<Offoffoff> antik1: возможно это приложение - копия твоего proftpd
<skai> hookah: я помню как ктото подставил бедного литовца:)
<hookah> skai: я тоже помню и мне стыдно )) а что делать ))
<antik1> по списку ps нет ни одного приложения связанного с ftp. Что убивать?
<Offoffoff> antik1: все, что движется... :-)
<antik1> =)
<antik1> а это как?
<skai> sudo kill {$RANDOM}
<skai> может так?
<hookah> где $RANDOM будет число от 2 до 9999 на выбор компа?
<hookah> русская рулетка блин ))
<Offoffoff> нету такой переменной
<kunni> русскую рулетку мне друг показывал... суть в том, что генератор генерирует случайные символы, а греп выбирает рм ha? ну и соответственно, пуск рм рф ))) ну как-то так...
<kunni> *rm rf
<hookah> kunni: не, это жестоко. лучче сразу револьвер с одним патроном - и не мучить комп
<kunni> и ствол в хард направить?
<hookah> лучче в себя )
<hookah> пойду найду че-нить похавать
 * hookah хавает
 * kunni взялся за пылесос...
 * skai пожарил себе картошечки, взял селедочку и вщялся за вилку:)
<kunni> блин, по-ходу, вы выиграли )
<antik1> так, на 20 порту удалось запустить proftpd как освободить 21 порт?
<skai> antik1: с помощью тысячи воинов в сверкающих доспехах и зарубив того, кто удерживал в темнице 21 порт, наверху башни под звуки грома и вспышки молний
<skai> и перепихнувшись с принцессой во время похода.
<antik1> skai а можно не умничать?
<antik1> нечего сказать помолчи
<skai> antik1: ой какие мы обидчивые.если стесняешься - можешь не спать с принцессой:)
<hookah> skai: =)
<hookah> antik1: а еще тебе надо на досуге поработать над развитием здорового чувства юмора =)
<antik1> занешь, когда вместо выходных ты сначала в пятницу сидишь до 2х ночи за компом, а потом еще и в субботу пол дня, то тут как-то не до юмора
<antik1> и это вроде не канал поклонников Петросяна
<skai> antik1: ну так мы тебе поэтому и не поклоняемся:)
<antik1> куда только операторы смотрят
<skai> то что ты сидел за компом - не значит, что мы тебе тут виноваты:)улыбнись и люди к тебе потянутся
<hookah> antik1: а если-таки маэстро-Петросян не понимает нашего юмора - так тут уж извините )
<skai> !na
<ubuntuhelp> как вы уже надоели со своим аргументом «${SOFTNAME} у меня запущена на убунте поэтому это не оффтоп.»! Читаем правила, пункты 2.5, 2.6 и 2.13 и !ubu
<skai> antik1: хочешь у операторов спросить?это они вписали в бота;)
<skai> спроси у них про профтпд и про порты:)
<SergeyIT> antik1, а ты другие фтп сервера пробовал?
<antik1> помог Мастдайный метод. Переставил удалил и заново поставил proftpd.
<Gaga_rin> день
<andersen1> good day
<skai> Gaga_rin: вечер
<Gaga_rin> 0_o
<SergeyIT> день
<skai> Gaga_rin: тыж вроде в сибирь приземлялся.должен знать, что Россия!=Москва
<skai> :)
<Gaga_rin> дык я и от мск за 1к км ^_^
<skai> Gaga_rin: чтож удивился то тому, что уже вечер?:)
<Gaga_rin> дык 15-40
<skai> вроде масштабы планеты знаешь:)как никак видел издали:)
<skai> Gaga_rin: ты на юг от москвы или на север?
<Gaga_rin> юг
<Gaga_rin> слава богам
<SergeyIT> Gaga_rin, а в Финке тоже неплохо
<skai> а я овер 1к км (на глазок скажу что три-четыре) на восток
<Gaga_rin> ну тогда вечер
<skai> Gaga_rin: есть нейтральное "доброго времени суток"
 * Gaga_rin записал
<skai> Gaga_rin: ну что уж там.пиши:)
<skai> царь и великий князь всея руси
<skai> записал?
<andersen1> точка с запятой?
<skai> andersen1: ты знааал:)
<Invision> привет всем, ребят, подскожите я через Gimp взял открыл картинку, размер холста сделал шире, но то что сделолось шире там нельзя рисовать и картинку растянуть она как бы скрывает её)) Так вот картинка обводится желтым контуром и за него нелÑ
<skai> Invision: ага.сочувствую.переустанавливай
<kaljan> добрый вечер :)
<Invision> всм почему переустанавливать?!?
<skai> Invision: а хз.тут ограничение на количество символов в сообщении 256.и те клиенты, котоыре не умеют резать - послают тем, которые умеют текст в виде кракозябров
<skai> так что по твоим кракозябрам я решил что тебе надо переустановить:)для разминки
<Invision> ya pro gimp sprosil
<Invision> -_-
<Invision> kakoy server etogo kanala?)
<skai> Invision: кирилицу видно
<skai> сообщения длинные не видно
<skai> ъразбей на два или сократи мысль
<skai> сурово сократил он мысль я смотрю:)
<kaljan> нука, оформи дубль
<invision> привет по русски пишу?:)
<kaljan> да
<invision> народ по поводу гимпа можно вопрос?
<andersen1> invision: roger that
<kaljan> ?????? ??? ???
<skai> !ask | invision
<ubuntuhelp> invision: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<kaljan> попробуй пошариться в атрибутах
<kaljan> взруг чо выйдет
<invision> открыл картинку PNG 24 разрешение 100x100, хочу вытянуть взял сделал размер холста высота 100 ширина 250, отрезаю кусок справа тяну в право, когда выходит за границу в ширину 100 пикселей прячится (исчезает) картинка внекуда. что за пипец?
<skai> invision: там размер слоя в каком то меню надо еще уеличить
<skai> помоему правой по слою и размер
<skai> или гдето там.
<invision> спс щас глянем
<skai> я летом копался учился и тогда узнал
<invision> а то в фотошопе не так)
<skai> вообще увеличить изображение можно было одним инструментом сразу.
<skai> но мы не ищем легких путей:)
<andersen1> джедай
<andersen1> ааааа.... skai-walker
<invision> не там нада кусок справа отрезать взять ширину в 1 пиксель и ростянуть его как градуеровочку от начала до конца :)
<invision> кароч вот так)
<invision> а как в гимпе текст редактировать? ну градуеровки тени итп я найти не могу где
<skai> выбери инструмент градиент.выдели текст.и на нем примени
<invision> ппц в win`е можно запустить фотошоп cs3 ? у меня не вышло даже установить его
<skai> нельз
<skai> invision: а ты купил лицензию?
<invision> чего8
<invision> ?
<invision> фотошопа?
<invision> ха-ха. нет :)
<kaljan> ай-яй-яй
<skai> invision: ну так терпи.или у тебя нет 30000 купить то, что тебе так надо?
<invision> я этим могу бесплатно пользоваться, зачем покупать, чтобы совесть не грызла?
<andersen1> чем фотошоп от inkscape отличается?
<skai> invision: затем что варез запрещен на канале
<invision> здрасте
<invision> я распространяю?
<skai> invision: ты используешь, хотя тот же гимп ничуть не хуже для 99 процентов пользователей фотошопа, а зачастую и лучше
<kaljan> он не использует :)
<skai> он отстает пока тока в смук вроде
<invision> у мня нету фотошопа вообще на компе сейчас, а ты про лицензию спрашиваешь еще)
<invision> пользовался конечно бесплатно, сейчас гимп, все легально)
<skai> invision: а на болванке где нибудь лежит?
<invision> нет
<kaljan> :D
<invision> тяну с торрента если нужно)
<kaljan> с ними можно говорить :)
<skai> но ты про него спрашиваешь на канале, где варез запрещен:)
<kaljan> нет :)
<andersen1> а я думал-только распространять нельзя. а в личных целях...
<swd> всем ку
<skai> andersen1: и в личных целях тоже.
<kaljan> он спрашивает про то, ставил ли ктонибудь фотошоп, но про то что он лицензионный/нелицезионный речи не было :)
<invision> ребят в фотошопе картинку можно было вытянуть нажав CTRL + T, а тут как? я выделил а дальше что)
<XuMuK> ку
<skai> там насколько мне помнится триал периода нет
<skai> invision: открой справку и почитай про клавиатурные сочетания.или напротив инструмента он пишет сочетание клавиш
<sharikoff> q all
<skai> я все лето рисовал лычки, логотипы и прочую атрибутику для локального торрент трекера.знаю что в гимпе все очень просто
<kaljan> q
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч, любитель яблок:)
<swd> народ не кто не знает как подружить wine-geko с виндовыми шрифтами
<skai> swd: поставь ttf-mscorefonts-replacement или как то так
<swd> через winetricks
<hookah> sharikoff: ку
<sharikoff> hookah: q
<sharikoff> artus|znc|: спит гад..
<skai> swd: через синаптик
<skai> sharikoff: ваще он гад:)как смеет спать, когда страна нуждается в нем:))
<swd> ок
<sharikoff> дада
<sharikoff> и я о том же
<kaljan> щас поставлю пиджин на винду и выключу виртуальную систему
<skai> kaljan: лучше отключи вену и удали нафик:)
<artli_> Здравствуйте, есть вопрос (по 10.04):
<artli_> Как можно убрать опцию наутилуса, когда при щелчке по Control во время переименования файла или папки переименование сбрасывается, и файлу возвращается прежнее имя?
<artli_> Полазил по Gconf, вроде ничего не нашел.
<artli_> Или сожет все же лучше написать на форум?
<artli_> Заранее спасибо.
<swd> skai, уже стоит
<swd> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<kaljan> я удалю, когда мне хард подарят новый
<skai> swd: вайнтрикс запускал?там галочки напротив шрифтов ставил?
<kaljan> 29 декабря :)
<skai> kaljan: а на старом низя удалить?
<swd> skai, что за вайнтрикс !
<kaljan1> тадаа
<kaljan> можно, но мама любит в героев пятых играть :)
<artli> Ребята, не хочу быть назойливым, но все же, что лучше - ждать ответа здесь или написать на форум? :)
<skai> kaljan: ЧЯДНТ?
<skai> kaljan: у мну пятые герои идут быстрее,чем на том же железе в венде шли
<kaljan1> ну да, только 1. я не умею работать с wine 2. мама тем более не умеет :D
<skai> 1ю.че там уметь.установил и все.игры как простой экзешник в венле ставятся
<skai> 2.маму не обижай.я своей поставил 9.04 пару лет назад, как тока вышла.через неделю попросила вернуть венду.вернул.через 6 часов попросила вернуть убунту, ибо венда оказалась неудобна после бунты:)
<kaljan1> хы :)
<skai> и вот вам еще один линуксоид в нашем царстве оказался:)ибо венду она уже с тех пор не видела и счастлива:)
<skai> поеду на новый год домой - если инки прав - поставлю ей дебиан 6:)
<skai> слушайте.а что такое этот кдепим и почему все его так ждут?
<kaljan> !kdepim
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kdepim'
<skai> еси  бы все было так просто:)
<kaljan> там есть :)
<kaljan> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kdepim
<skai> мне не там надо:)мне тут:)
<kaljan> персоналный информационный менагер )
<xJericho> Привет народ!
<skai> это не объясн/ет что все так ждут кога же он выйдет 4.5 версии
<kaljan> ну я даже не знаю, кофе готовить будет :)
 * skai обажает ноут.раньше низя было лежа на кровати на животе печатать
<skai> kaljan: а емакс тогда чем их не страивает?тож кофе готовить может
<xJericho> подскажите где в убунту хранятся файлы торрент когда закачивание происходит
<kaljan> мне откуда знать :)
<oni> куда указывал
<oni> там и лежит
<oni> =\
<oni> в загрузки скорее всего
<swd> xJericho, в консоле sudo find  / -name "*.torrent"
<Sonorus> не факт
<Sonorus> мозила в temp кидает
<Sonorus> он наверное жмет не сохранить а открыть
<Sonorus> и они автоматом во временную папку летят
<xJericho> не, не не то что я скачиваю а файлы самих торрентов которые ссылку на треккер содержат
<skai> тут есть девушки?или трансы, которые претворяются девушками, но на самом деле толстые бородатые мужики по ту сторону экрана?
<kaljan> int i=5; i= i++ + i++; чему равно i?
<Sonorus> смотря чем компилить
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai> kaljan: бойан
<kaljan> что самое интересное, turbo c++ у нас в институте выдает 12, а меня дома, тот же самый турбо, 13
<Sonorus> ето боян )
<Sonorus> как уже верно подметили
<Sonorus> xJericho: напиши в приват попробую помочь
<skai> kaljan: http://lurkmore.ru/I%2B%2B
<kaljan> там есть прикольная статья про простелить себе ногу :)
<[Raiden]> я не прогер ,поэтому только на баше могу думать  i=5 ;let $((i++))+$((i++)) ;echo $i
<[Raiden]> )
<xJericho> Sonorus гыы тебя нет в списке чата )
<Sonorus> крута
<kaljan> есть ?_
<venom023> :)
<kaljan> стоп, чем отличаются i++ и ++i
<skai> # for i in `ls /boot`; do rm ${i}; done
<skai> # echo "title Awwwwww!" > /boot/grub/menu.lst
<skai> # init 6
<skai> kaljan: сурово отстрелило себе ногу:))
<kaljan> кажется, её оторвало
<kaljan> :D
<Ragnareg> всем хай
<skai> ААААААААААА.
<skai> конец света пришел
<skai> фенрир освободился и пожрет богов и солнце
<skai> великий один помилуй нас от такой судьбы
<Ragnareg> :D
<kaljan> здорова
<User902[web]> Всем привет! Пытаюсь подключить ZTE 626 к Убунте. Нашёл вот чего - http://www.altcomtsk.info/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=44 Может кто глянуть - как это запустить?
<GanjaProWars> кто пользуется xsane
<skai> GanjaProWars: ты
<GanjaProWars> мда...
<User902[web]> Всем привет! Пытаюсь подключить ZTE 626 к Убунте. Нашёл вот чего - http://www.altcomtsk.info/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=44 Может кто глянуть - как это запустить?
<SergeyIT> User902[web], может в техподдержку?
<sharikoff> ну вот..
<User902[web]> Я вопрос им задал, но хз когда ответа дождуся. Там в архиве три файла - гляньте как запустить?
 * sharikoff вывел весь офис на чистую воду.. путем анализатора лога сквида
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> хе хе
<romansyroezhkin> Вечер добрый
<Ragnareg> добрый
<romansyroezhkin> Коллеги подскажите, нужна програмка для ведения статистики по медецинским показателям
<romansyroezhkin> что то типа медкарты
<kaljan> тебе для себя?
<romansyroezhkin> да
<kaljan> я бы свою написал
<romansyroezhkin> да вот я уже к тому и склоняюсь
<skai> sharikoff: и какой гад качал больше вего интелектуального немецкого кино за рабочий счет?:)
<sharikoff> однокласники и вконтакте лилируют
<SergeyIT> User902[web], скопировать в систему
<sharikoff> впрочем не удивительно
<User902[web]> SergeyIT Это я сделал и на всякий даже перезагрузился
<sharikoff> перешрузись еще раз
<User240[web]> здравствуйте, посоветуйте пожалуйста литературу по командной строке
<sharikoff> надо 2 раза
<sharikoff> User240[web]: man bash
<SergeyIT> User902[web], а файл rc.mf6... прочитать и сделать как написано
<User240[web]> а руссифицированный вариант в сети где-нить найти можно?
<skai> «We are the Borg. Lower your shields and surrender your ships. We will add your biological and technologican distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile»
<User902[web]> SergeyIT А что там написано
<User902[web]> ?
<SergeyIT> User902[web], translate.ru
<User240[web]> s
<User902[web]> SergeyIT Я не разбираюсь в этом. Поясни пожалуйста
<SergeyIT> User902[web] To enable add something like this to /etc/rc.d/rc.M or rc.local.
<User902[web]> SergeyIT Чтобы включить довавьте чото типа вот туда... И что это значит?
<SergeyIT> User902[web], подумай...
<User902[web]> SergeyIT )))) Я не умею, я setup.exe запускал всегда. Скажи чо куда добавить, а? Толи файл создать надо, то ли папку...
<SergeyIT> User902[web], может пока на вин останешься, а пока по линуксу чего почитаешь?
<User902[web]> SergeyIT Может просто скажешь как сделать и я буду остаток жизни прославлять твоё имя?
<SergeyIT> User902[web], здесь прославляют только Великого Убунту!
<Ragnareg> :D
<Sonorus> ну хватит издеваца над новичками )
<User902[web]> SergeyIT Тогда я буду прославлять тебя всуе
<Sonorus> так и скажи что тебе влом помогать
<[Raiden]> User902[web]: /etc/rc.local файл, по назначению как автоэкзек.бат
<[Raiden]> так наверное понятно
<SergeyIT> User902[web], добавь 3 строчки  if...fi  в файл /etc/rc.local перед строчкой exit 0.  Перегрузись
<SergeyIT> Sonorus, некоторых учили плавать просто кидая в воду - эффективный способ...
<solvex> т.е можно учить летать скидывая с самолета?
<kaljan> в случае с линуксом это выглядит как бросать в облако с зарином, на дно падаешь сразу, если не умеешь плавать в зарине
<User902[web]> У меня нет файла /etc/rc.local Есть папки в /etc типа rc.d
<SergeyIT> User902[web], да # - не надо копировать - это знак комментария
<kaljan> мне почему-то вспоминаются циатта с баша про тонущий лом
<User902[web]> Или в линуксе понятие папки и файла многогранно?
<sharikoff> файл есть все
<sharikoff> что ни есть файл то папка
<sharikoff> философия юникс
<User902[web]> А, нашёл, точно
<sharikoff> второе правило
<Sonorus> народ как экспортировать выделенную страницу из DJVU книги ???
<sharikoff> задачу можно выполнить различными способами
<Sonorus> хотябы 1 приведи
<sharikoff> Sonorus: я не тебе
<sharikoff> сфотай
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, не путай, а то сбежит )
<kaljan> принтскин
<Sonorus> принт скрин не то
<kaljan> а еще там есть средство копирования кажется
<Sonorus> нету там ниче
<sharikoff> ye ytne pyfxbn ybrfr
<sharikoff> нету значит никак
<kaljan> тогда принстскрин
<Sonorus> принскрин не то
<hookah> SergeyIT: насчет "не пугай" - кто бы говорил )))
<SergeyIT> hookah, я добрый )
<Sonorus> епт как мне долбанную страницу из книги электронной распознать ?)
<hookah> SergeyIT: я знаю, но новички почему-то разбегаются )) после общения с "добрым дядей Сережей" )))
<SergeyIT> hookah, уходят читать книжки?
<ADEEE> здраствуйте любители манулов
<hookah> SergeyIT: не хочу разочаровывать, но боюсь что они уходят обратно на винду, в ВОВ или контру или кто куда ))
<hookah> ADEEE: мы не любители, мы почитатели
<hookah> от слова "читать"
<ADEEE> ))
<SergeyIT> hookah, значит не судьба и это не для них
<ADEEE> надеюсь все линуксоиды?
<hookah> SergeyIT: значит так...
<hookah> ADEEE: убунтоводы и убунтологи
<ADEEE> я тожа бубунтоид
<ADEEE> ай нид хелп!
<hookah> ADEEE: значит ты пришел в правильное место
<SergeyIT> щас поможем ))
<hookah> ADEEE: ну тогда излагай проблему, если кто знает - резберемся
<hookah> SergeyIT: =)
<ADEEE> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=122467.0
<ADEEE> есть 2 жестких диска:sda,sdb
<ADEEE> наткнулся на такую проблему:
<ADEEE> в наутилусе примонтированые разделы отображаются дважды,причем одни рабочие а дубликаты нет
<Sonorus> убунтоводы помогите страницу выбдрать из книги электронной
<ADEEE> Nautilus 2.32.0, Ubuntu 10.10, kernel 2.6.35-22-generic
<ADEEE> собратья по разума,помогите
<sharikoff> как монтируешь7
<sharikoff> руками или фстабом?
<ADEEE> фстаб показать?
<ADEEE> фстаб
<sharikoff> пакажи
<ADEEE> UUID=6A804FB12AC5B508 /media/media ntfs-3g users 0 0
<ADEEE> UUID=7434D5AC49562662 /media/vse ntfs-3g users 0 0
<ADEEE> UUID=16C183DB7812FE81 /media/win_c ntfs-3g users 0 0
<ADEEE> UUID=3D2915CF7633F200 /media/c ntfs-3g users 0 0
<ADEEE> UUID=2db68ecb-560b-4f19-8e23-cb879a21f3b4 / ext4 defaults 0 1
<ADEEE> UUID=b4b4c26a-5550-4132-8a2c-6865d1edcf2f swap swap sw 0 0
<ADEEE> UUID=70DC9598DC9558E4 /media/DATA ntfs-3g users 0 0
<ADEEE> UUID=1A2C14EF2C14C7A1 /media/musorka ntfs-3g users 0 0
<sharikoff> ппц
<sharikoff> не сюда
<ADEEE> почему?
<sharikoff> потому что
<SergeyIT> ADEEE, у тебя в фстабе медиа монтируются раньше  корня
<ADEEE> вин_ц отпугнул?))
<solvex> !paste | ADEEE
<sharikoff> правила чти
<ubuntuhelp> ADEEE: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<ADEEE> дык не в этом же суть
<ADEEE> с корнем то проблем нет
<solvex> гы
<Sonorus> solvex: привет, ты DJVU книги читаешь?
<solvex> неа
<ADEEE> ну так какие предложения?
<Sonorus> народ кногить DJVU форматом пользуеца ???
<sharikoff> у тя это разделы?
<solvex> <SergeyIT> ADEEE, у тебя в фстабе медиа монтируются раньше  корня
<Sonorus> студенты есть епти ???
<ADEEE> да
<ADEEE> разделы
<solvex> у тя суп наливается в тарелку, хотя тарелки у тя еще нет
<SergeyIT> Sonorus, чего ругаешься?
<ADEEE> >solvex< хмхм... думаешь?
<Sonorus> SergeyIT: помоги плиз, над пустяком 2 день голову ломаю
<ADEEE> корень,своп,потом прочая куйня?местами поменять и оребутнуться?
<solvex> угу
<hookah> а после этого суп наливается еще и в тарелку )))
<ADEEE> спс,щас попробую
<solvex> hookah, угу )
<bggooo> Комрады подскажите где можно поеменять цвет ссылок по умолчанию? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/linc_color.png в gtkrc вставил "link_color:#1d7b0f"  Результата 0
 * SergeyIT ушел музыкой заниматься.....
<hookah> SergeyIT: музыкант? круто
<Sonorus> Ктонибудь DJVU форматом пользуейца, ответьте добрые люди
<EDEEE> >solvex< не помогло никуя
<OccaM> Sonorus: DJVU пользуюсь, книжки всякие читаю в нем, а что? А, да. Я еще добрый
<Sonorus> OccaM: как страницу выбранную экспортировать ? ))
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> не туда
<hookah> Sonorus: с англ как у тебя? если норм - вот тут почитай http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Help:DjVu_files
<Sonorus> спасибо, проблема решена
<hookah> Sonorus: ну что ж.. рад если помог
<Sonorus> да нет, но всеравно спасибо
<EDEEE> ояебу
<hookah> EDEEE: выражаться подобным образом на канале нельзя, если операторы увидят - можно вылететь с канала
 * hookah временно отошел
<EDEEE> аяяй
 * EDEEE гладит манула
<ldv> Всем Добрый Вечер! прблема с proftpd, при смене динамического IP, кто сможет помочь?
<[Raiden]> а в чем проблема?
<[Raiden]> dyndns заюзай или подобный сервис и ходи по хосту
<[Raiden]> или в чем-то ещё?
<SergeyIT> hookah, это не я музыкант (. Внучка в муз. школе - уроки делает. А я делаю вид, что понимаю )
<sharikoff> и отбиваю ритм
<sharikoff> ремнем по столу
<User902[web]> ёмаё, правда что Веелайн не хочит чтоб его юсб модемы под линуксом работали? Знакомая ноут принесла, снёс висту, поставил xubuntu, и не удаётся заставить работать модем билайновский. Что весьма критично.
<sharikoff> =)
<User385[web]> help please
<User385[web]> ubunta 10.10
<skai> sharikoff: читаю цитаты доктора кокса.это сурово:)
<hookah> SergeyIT: аа, ясно ))
<User385[web]> народ помогите рлиииз
<sharikoff> skai: колдун
<hookah> User385[web]: дорогу перейти?
<User385[web]> поставил убунту 10.10 установил драйвер на ноут видео с сайта нвидиа
<User385[web]> перегружаю комп с драйвером темный экран
<skai> sharikoff: это еще че:)наконец скачались обновы, которые я весь день качал.бюоюсь проверять не пришли ли новые
<User385[web]> в сейфмод графике опять норм грузится
<sharikoff> =)
<User385[web]> не могу активировать графику по норм в убугту
<skai> sharikoff: пропозед реп уже разницу списка пакетов в 31 килобайт нашел
<User385[web]> как пошаманить с файлом xorg.config?
<sharikoff>  =)
<kaljan> открываешь и шаманиш
<kaljan> кстати!
<sharikoff> User385[web]: пасмари модуль то загрузлсо?
 * kaljan записал в список подарков: бубен
<sharikoff> мне? бубен?
<sharikoff> вот спасибо..=)
<sharikoff> а за что?
<kaljan> :D
<kaljan> мне
<kaljan> шаманить
<kaljan> :D
<User385[web]> я залез в файд консорг сменил глубину видео с 24 на 16 и запустился в окне только
<EDEEE> пыщ-пыщ
<Sonorus> User385[web]: а стандартной утилитой не судьба дрова поставить ?)
<EDEEE> кто в монтировании шарит хорошо?
<User385[web]> это какой?
<sharikoff> главный монтировщик?
<User385[web]> встроенная ставит не те дрова если что
<Sonorus> странно
<EDEEE> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=122467.0
<EDEEE> вот в каком
<User385[web]> пришлось удалять все дрова на видео останавливать хсервер и ставить ручками
<EDEEE> фстаб кто разберет?
<User385[web]> в убунту просто большая проблема с нвидиа в ноутах это ппц или нвидиа не переносит убунту
<skai> sharikoff: ложная тревога.моим пакетам обнов нет
<User385[web]> так понятно тут тоже никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой, - дровишки норм стоят только теперь консорг надо отредактировать кто скажет как подробно это сделать?
<User385[web]> ппц народ весь инет матерится что убунта + нвидиа это хуже виндовса и всем пофигу
<bggooo> EDEEE, ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0 поробуй вместо ntfs-3g users 0 0
<EDEEE> спасибо,сейчас попробую
<fffars> алоха
<fffars> проблема: после закрытия и открытия крышки нетбука начинают иксы грузить проц
<polyakstar> User385[web]: конечно, всем пофиг. а что, теперь все должны подорваться и чинить дрова нвидиа? тебе надо - ты и чини
<bggooo> EDEEE,если не выйдет тогде еще проще ntfs    defaults и все :)
<EDEEE> reboot ... щас попробуем
<fffars> help me
<sharikoff> polyakstar: =))
<sharikoff> маладетс =)
<open_your_eyes> всем привет
<skai> мне на невидию ваще пофиг.у мну ноут с интелом и я счастлив
<skai> open_your_eyes: что тебе опять надо от нас?
<sharikoff> open_your_eyes: опять апач?
<open_your_eyes> как узнать, поддерживает ли питон вайдчары?
<skai> open_your_eyes: а ты их ему скорми и посмотри за результатом
<open_your_eyes> как?
<skai> open_your_eyes: конечно банальное ман или викибыло бы полезней, но кому надо читать...
<fffars> help me help me
<User902[web]> Не, вроде всё пашет. Спасибо большое SergeyIT [Raiden] и прочим хвала канечно...
<skai> !ask | fffars
<ubuntuhelp> fffars: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<skai> !q | fffars
<ubuntuhelp> fffars: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<sharikoff> skai: волшебник
<sharikoff> заклинатель ботов
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell sharikoff about help
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, please see my private message
<skai> sharikoff: ы:)
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: он меня слушается как родной:)
<hookah> это очень сильное колдунство )))
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell ubuntuhelp about ubuntuhelp
<ubuntuhelp> ubuntuhelp, please see my private message
<skai> интересно что он там увидел:)
<alexandr_> привет всем
<CheshaNeko> блин, добвление сторонних репов в конечном итоге сводится к разрешению всевозможных ошибок(
<skai> CheshaNeko: а кто тебя просил репы левые добавлять?
<CheshaNeko> ща все qt либы надо переставлять(
<shenmue> на кубунте?
<skai> хочешь новинок - ставь себе сид,или генту с ассепт кейвордс ~архитектура
<CheshaNeko> shenmue: нет
<skai> shenmue: кубунта не нужна:)ибо есть убунта
<shenmue> ^^
<kaljan> кстати, а почему не gugntu?
<kaljan> gnome же
<CheshaNeko> кайф
<shenmue> gubuntu?
<CheshaNeko> Я распутал этот клубок ^_^
<shenmue> каноникал хотят обратить пристольное внимание на qt со временем
<CheshaNeko> и почему нельзя несколько версий одной библиотеки сразу иметь…
<skai> CheshaNeko: вообщето можно.но это секрет
<shenmue> а зачем?
<CheshaNeko> skai: и как?
<CheshaNeko> shenmue: что бы небыло: этой фигне нужная такая версия, а другой другая, а тебе обе фигни нужны
<skai> CheshaNeko: путем долгого и грубого анального секса с системой и ручной компиляцией с другими путями и скриптами, пересоздающими симлинки для разного софта на разные библиотеки
<CheshaNeko> skai: патрик упаси
<skai> CheshaNeko: а ты думал:)это жжж неспроста:)
<shenmue> пример можно такой библиотеки? слабо верится что ты на такое попал
<shenmue> выпиливают обычно уже не используемое
<[Raiden]> можно иметь разные версии либ и не париться с симлинками.
<[Raiden]> путем пересборки прог с указанием чт ооткуда юзать
<CheshaNeko> shenmue: у меня учень новые либы qt откуда-то в системе появились
<shenmue> недавно обновление в 10.04 принесло с собой кучу либ кутешных. для чего они хз
<kaljan> что значит "кутешных"
<shenmue> qt =)
<CheshaNeko> kaljan: qt
<kaljan> :D как же я сразу не догадался
<skai> kaljan: кутешных - это "кавайных" и "потешных" одновременно
<shenmue> а ну да
<shenmue> центр приложений на qt
<shenmue> sudo aptitude search '~i!~nlib(~Dqt|~Dkde)' можете проверить
<skai> shenmue: что есть центр приложений?
<[Raiden]> skai: у тебя не убунта?
<xJericho> народ а какая еще линукс норм кроме убунту?
<[Raiden]> он не на qt
<shenmue> аналогично синаптику только все с картинками описанием цветастое и домохозяйственно
<skai> [Raiden]: убунта
<skai> [Raiden]: пока
<skai> [Raiden]: так что есть центр приложений?
<sharikoff> xJericho: синяя
<shenmue> приложение- самое нижнее
<skai> sharikoff: че синяя то?желтая круче всех
<sharikoff> не
<xJericho> синяя мне не понравилась, темболее она на базе убунту собрана )
<skai> shenmue: там вайн с дьяблой второй
<sharikoff> красная мож?
<skai> sharikoff: красная фтопку.уж если думать - то о зеленой
<[Raiden]> skai: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1106/h_1289060877_34cc6807a4.png
<sharikoff> да..
<sharikoff> зеленая гут
<xJericho> а после зеленой кумарит сильно она мне тож не подходит )
<skai> xJericho: ты ее неправильно готовишь:)зеленая линукс лучше всех
<skai> [Raiden]: чет нет такого у меня
<xJericho> зеленая линукс это МИНТ и она полное УГ )
<sharikoff> суся зеленая
<sharikoff> желтая мандрива
<sharikoff> красная шапка
<[Raiden]> skai: да и фиг с ним. Он реально мало нужен и не перекрывает функционал синаптика полностью.
<sharikoff> коричневое уг... не скажу чо
<xJericho> гыыы
<shenmue> это линукс экспи наверное
<skai> sharikoff: а фиёлетовое:)оно для тру:)
<skai> синяя - это арч
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> трам пам пам
<xJericho> у нас в магазинах как-то было в продаже такое чудо как линдовс ))) я долго бумал как это работает ) как оказалось оно вообще не работало
<sharikoff> фигасе
<sharikoff> ты где живешь?
<xJericho> Волгоград
<sharikoff> аа
<skai> sharikoff: у нас в сибири тож продается.ты походи по мгазам
<skai> до сих пор федорино коре 7 можно купить на минидисках
<kaljan> центр приложений кстати
<sharikoff> skai: =)
<kaljan> не устанавливает приложения, пока синаптик не закроешь
<sharikoff>  не может быть
<kaljan> :D
<skai> внезапно:))
<sharikoff> отошли багрепорт
<sharikoff> =)
<kaljan> так вот, в принципе для начинающего вещь удобная
<skai> ага.еще пожалуйся что синаптик не работает, пока работает апт-гет
<kaljan> да и для продолжающего тоже :)
<kaljan> :D
<skai> kaljan: она только хомячку нужна.синаптик лучше.а уж апт-гет их обоих порубает.я молчу про емерж
<sharikoff> skai: порты рулят
<sharikoff> а в маке надо наметанный глаз иметь
<sharikoff> там проги надо закидывать мышей в папку приложения
<skai> sharikoff: порты это ты про фряху?
<sharikoff> угу
<xJericho> ЛИНДОВС ОС Lindows/Linspire - во как это чудо звалось )
<skai> sharikoff: а удалять закидывая их в корзину:)логично:)для хомячков само то:)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> проще некда уже
<sharikoff> *некуда
<kaljan> проще - это автоприцел поставить
<kaljan> skai: ну, может и подрубает, но мне как-то комфортнее пока что работать в оконном режиме а не в терминальном :)
<skai> sharikoff: мне знаешь проще - apt-get purge prog && a[t-get autoremove && apt-get instll brain
<sharikoff> это длинное заклинание
<Sonorus> [Raiden]: как нижнюю панельку замутить ?
<Sonorus> как у тебя на скрине?
<sharikoff> самое длинное какое я видел эт запуск vlc с трансляцие 16 каналов со спутника
<Koldunstvo> Каак присоединиться к каналу?
<sharikoff> строчек 5 наверное
<sharikoff> Koldunstvo: /join
<sharikoff> Koldunstvo: /join #channel
<Koldunstvo> (новичок я. Или я уже присоединился, раз могу писать сюда?)
<sharikoff> нет
<[Raiden]> Sonorus:  уменя стоит ток docky , некоорые предпочитают другие, например awn , cairo dock
<sharikoff> это с тобой сервер фиринода говорит
<sharikoff> человеческим голосом
<Sonorus> [Raiden]: с репозитория стандартного поставить мона?
<[Raiden]> вроде нет, вбей в гугль ppa  docky
<skai> sharikoff: саое длинное - это хрен строчек, что я написал себе, чтобы автоматизировать установку и настройку генты:)включая и заполнение мейк конф  и прочих:) и монтирования и чруты и вообще все все все
<sharikoff> Koldunstvo: присоединился?
<Koldunstvo> Я написал все, как вы указали, никаких изменений, что-то не произошло /:
<sharikoff> значит что то не так пошло
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> Koldunstvo: спрашивай
<sharikoff> ты уже на канале
<sharikoff> =)
<Koldunstvo> Е-е-е
<Sonorus> [Raiden]: в синаптике есть [Raiden] )
<Sonorus> *docky
<Koldunstvo> Собираюсь установить юбунту,которую для нет-буков еще делали (10.04). Как ее прощще всего установить рядом с windows хр? Я читал-читал, вроде как надо создавать "виртуальные машины" и т.п.,да?
<XuMuK> нет
<xJericho> прямо из под хп поверх на диск С
<Koldunstvo> >:
<Koldunstvo> Так же нельзя.
<xJericho> у меня так установлено и все замечательно работает
<Koldunstvo> Т.е., просто качаю дистрибутив, и запускаю его?
<Koldunstvo> А потом ос выбирать как? При запуске системы можно будет выбирать boot'ы?
<Sonorus> да тебе груб поставят автоматом
<Koldunstvo> ю
<XuMuK> Koldunstvo: да просто ставь и все, оно установит груб и будешь выбирать при запуске
<skai> [Raiden]: я вот хотел доки посомтреть, но он стока моно за собой потянуть захотел, что мне стало страшно за красоту системы:)и ограничился соньками:)
<Koldunstvo> Хм... сыкотно. Ну ладно
<NiCloAy> может кто  с питоном помоч, запарился. - есть строка - в ней русские буквы, не могу это записать в файл. - в консоль все ОК, когда file.write тое получаю эксепшн UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\u2019' in position 3: ordinal not in range(128) , много гуглил, пробовал разные encode(
<Koldunstvo> Спасибо за ответы
<skai> и чем вам всем так нравится этот дедбиф?
<[Raiden]> мне ничем, но он играет мои cue ^)
<[Raiden]> впринципе тольк он и qmmp
<hookah> skai: мне не нравится. поставил как-то посмотреть, не понравилось, но зараза работает
<hookah> skai: поэтому до сих пор не снес
<skai> hookah: а я мпд настроил раз и счастлив:)
<hookah> почему у каждого третьего quit-message "ухожу я от вас"? неужели такая бедная фантазия у людей?
<XuMuK> по дефолту стоит
<korvin> hookah, этот квит-мессадж просто по-дефолту
<sharikoff>  это стандарт в хчате
<korvin> =)
<hookah> skai: а я вообще ниче не настраивал - и работает ) и вообще музло с компа редко слушаю - джаз-радио какое-нить открываю и счастлив
<hookah> хорошо что я убил хчат
<skai> hookah: дык:)радио - это если инент есть постоянно.а у мну и домашней мелкой колекции дискографий хватает
 * sharikoff стаивт убунту
<sharikoff> в виртуалке
<skai> sharikoff: в виртуалке под маком?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> деб уже стоит
<hookah> sharikoff: ужос какой
<amishaa1> Добрый вечер.
<sharikoff> захотелось чот посмареть ...
<sharikoff> amishaa1: q
<hookah> sharikoff: я правда ставил и не под маком - реальную ставил. чисто эксперимента ради. снес нафик О_о
<hookah> то есть не под виртуалкой
<hookah> на маке
<sharikoff> hookah: а щас у тя чо?
<hookah> sharikoff: щас у меня НЕ макбук )))
<sharikoff> аа
<hookah> sharikoff: убунту 10.04 на ноуте
<skai> sharikoff: ты пока под виртуалкой, у тебя там железо сильное:)ты можешь собрать мне генту?:0а то я потом на своем 1.3 ГГц проце долго собирать буду
<skai> мне стаж 4 надо:)
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ну пришли мне на почту =)
<sharikoff> я те соберу и отправлю обратно
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: что именно прислать?
<sharikoff> образ
<sharikoff> я те соберу
<sharikoff> потом распакуешь
<skai> sharikoff: а ты скачать минимал не можешь?как я тебе перешлю по жпрс?:)
<hookah> skai: просче обычной почтой )))
<Megido> чем можна открыть архивы разбитые на части винраром?
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=122508
<skai> как же они задолбали
<hookah> бугага )))
<sharikoff> никто кстати в ospf не шарит?
<hookah> skai: не думал что такое бывает )
<Ron_> ))
<Sonorus> Люди у меня страница невидимка в opennOffice, которую видно только в предварительном просмотре
<Sonorus> как ее удалить ?
<bggooo> :)
<sharikoff> skai: ты не шаришь?
<skai> Sonorus: облей ее краской и пока будет видно силует - застрели ее
<skai> sharikoff: в чем?
<sharikoff> ospf
<Ron_> убунта с динамическими дисками дружит?
<Sonorus> ну а если серьзно ?)
<Sonorus> могу скрины прислать
<skai> sharikoff: а расшифровать?
<sharikoff> мне вот интересно я должен быль физически воткнут в прова или мона через тырнет или впн?
<sharikoff> skai: протокол динамической маршрутизации
<skai> sharikoff: ааа.опять сисько
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> зебра
<skai> не.тут я не силен.я их тока со стороны видел
<alexandr_> привет народ,подскажите как обновиться до ubuntu 10.10?
<NightElf> люди, где можно темы на гном скачать?
<sharikoff> skai: трогал?
<TomFarr> www.gnome-look.org темы гнома
<skai> sharikoff: руками:)жалезку:)пара сисек была у сибирьтелекома в серверной
<TomFarr> alexandr_, Просто скачать дистрибутив загрузившись с диска нажать обновить систему
<sharikoff> ты ваще в каком городе то?
<sharikoff> artus: дароф
<skai> artus: ку
<alexandr_> а из терминала как обновиться?
<artus> sharikoff: skai дароф други
<skai> sharikoff: счас в новокузнецке.видел в барнауле в маин офисе алтайском
<Vampi> alexandr_: sudo update-manager -d
<TomFarr> alexandr_, с терминала только о 10.04
<skai> sharikoff: или это когда я у товарища в новосибе был...хз уже точный промежуток времени
<sharikoff> skai: алкоголь? наркотики?
<skai> но мне четко сказали что вон она дорогая штука.маршрутизатор сисько.пощупай мол.прочувствую мошь интернетов:)
<TomFarr> alexandr_, с терминала нажми sudo apt-get update а потом apt-get upgrade
<skai> sharikoff: однообразность дней заставляет потерять рамки отстчета времени среди серых будней
<sharikoff> skai:  мощууу
<Megido> ??? - the file header is corrupt ето типа битый архив или че?
<sharikoff> значит всетаки наркотики
<skai> sharikoff: если бы:)было бы веселей.
<alexandr_> обновляется
<Vampi> alexandr_: смотри сломается
<skai> sharikoff: наркотики принципиально не употребляю,а пью только тогда, когда праздную день рождения.последний раз праздновал свой др года три назад.
<alexandr_> Vampi как сломается?
<Vampi> alexandr_: обычно
<sharikoff> skai: я уже тоже.. вырос
<xJericho> alexandr_ yfghjxm
<SergeyIT> skai, у тебя ДР 29 февраля?
<TomFarr> alexandr_, а где сасибы?
<xJericho> alexandr_не верь ему он тя плохому неучит )))
<skai> SergeyIT: 25 fghtkz
<TomFarr> alexandr_, спасибы
<skai> *апреля
<Yuretsz> Скажите пожалуйста 4GB Ram Intel Core4 Q6600 GeForce 9600 GSO достаточно чтобы HD видео смотреть?
<alexandr_> СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!
<xJericho> Yuretsz телек вместо монитора?
<Ron_> Intel Core4 Q6600 O_O
<SergeyIT> Yuretsz, с лайвСД грузанись и посмотри - лучше 1 раз увидеть...
<Yuretsz> xJericho: Да нет, обычный моник 24"
<Ron_> хватит :)
<[Raiden]> Yuretsz: достаточно
<xJericho> Ron_ а видюха уг
<Yuretsz> [Raiden]: А чего ж оно так жутко тупит?
<Ron_> мб кодек такой
<SergeyIT> xJericho, ты моих не видел )
<xJericho> Yuretsz плеер какой?
<Ron_> все форматы тормозят?
<skai> Yuretsz: для хд хватит гфорсе 8*** и проца в 1ГГц
<[Raiden]> Yuretsz: незнаю, у меня бегает нормально )
<skai> главное - вывод видео и аппаратное декодирование
<skai> у мну на мобильном интеле с процом в 1.3 двухядерном без тормозов идет
<[Raiden]> на днях матрицу смотрел в hd. Всетаки офигенная история...
<Yuretsz> [Raiden]: mplayer Милан_Реал_1\ тайм.ts  -vf pp=lb -vo gl -ao sdl -cache 8192 -framedrop -vfm ffmpeg -autosync 30
<skai> [Raiden]: в хд все офигенно
<TomFarr> alexandr_, наслаждайсо, у тебя дрова родные
<skai> Yuretsz: видеовыход vdpau ставь
<TomFarr> alexandr_, я использую родные дрова от производителя у себя
<skai> Yuretsz: википедь на слова vdpau и поймешь в чем дело
<alexandr_> да просто переустановил я убунту
<[Raiden]> Yuretsz: используй -vo xv , если хочешь разгрузить проц , хотя с таким это не надо, -vo vdpau
<skai> [Raiden]: я вот посмотрел на днях сердце дракона в 720р.зе бест
<artus> alexandr_: зачем?
<TomFarr> alexandr_, pfxtv&
<TomFarr> alexandr_, зачем?
<amishaa1> Не подскажете, к кому можно обратиться по следующему вопросу: в Москве будет конференция, вероятно, будет возможность провести мастер-класс.
<[Raiden]> -ao sdl - тоже не понимаю зачем
<alexandr_> да что то не запускался 10.10,щас вроде норма
<TomFarr> amishaa1, на какую тему?
<artus> alexandr_: это тебе так кажетцо)
<TomFarr> amishaa1, где пруфлинк?
<Yuretsz> [Raiden]: Та это потом добавилось,  mplayer посоветовал
<[Raiden]> Yuretsz: убери все опции, вообще, тольк оимя файла
<alexandr_> кто нить подскажит как смайлы в кутим поставить от куипа?
<shenmue> тут чел радуется
<NightElf> alexandr_: посмари на сайте квипа смайлы и поставь в кутим
<Yuretsz> [Raiden]: Ну я с этого начинал — не кажет
<shenmue> ему диски пришли
<skai> Yuretsz: запусти мплеер.зайди в настройки и в выдеовывод выбери вдпау:)
<shenmue> 5.04
<skai> shenmue: у мну тож есть 5.04. два красных диска.один лив, другой инсталл:)
<[Raiden]> короче -vo gl -ao sdl  не нужно точно или не с такими параметрами.
<shenmue> долго шли
<[Raiden]> и неплохо б ызакрытые дрова поставить, если ещё нет, на нвидию
<Yuretsz> skai: Я так понял ты имеешь в виду smplayer?
<xJericho>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<skai> Yuretsz: даже просто mplayer
<Yuretsz> skai: А как там в настройки зайти?
<skai> Yuretsz: все основные морды мплеера имеют годный гуй
<skai> пакет мплеер-гуй стоит?
<Yuretsz> skai: не
<skai> и правильно
<skai> он больше же не нужен
<skai> просто запусти мплеер
<skai> и нажми правой кнопкой по нему
<Yuretsz> skai: Есть smplayer, попробовал vdpau. Вроде без тормозов, только deinterlace вылазит
<[Raiden]> Yuretsz: мне хватает процессора е4600 , впринципе. вдпау не обязательно. Хотя и можно, например так:
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2009/04/mplayer-nvidia-vdpau.html
<amishaa1> TomFarr, я один из координаторов конференции, думаю что информация о Ubunt'е будет интересна участникам конференции (школьникам интересующимися IT, и их педагогам). В рамках конференции проводятся заседания секций различной направленности, а так 
<skai> amishaa1: если ест деньги (оть немного) можешь инки нанять на доклды о серверах:)
<TomFarr> amishaa1, Миша, я бы мог рассказать про доступность и дедлайн в 6 месяцев
<Sa10> ololo
<TomFarr> amishaa1, когда она будет?
<amishaa1> TomFarr, Планируется 18 марта первая половина дня.
<NightElf> люди, вот я хочу сделать на нижней панели типа апплет переключения статуса чатов. как это сделать?
<Sa10> register <wazza13> <zoeyrus@gmail.com>
<Yuretsz> [Raiden]: Кажет! Только полосочки вылазят, а фильтр для деинтерлейса -vf pp=lb не хочет применяться
<amishaa1> TomFarr, выступление полтора часа.
<NightElf> я вставил вниз "сеанс апплета уведомлений" а он тока кнопку выключения показывает
<[Raiden]> с вдпау фильтры не пашут. Если нужны - юзай xv
<SergeyIT> amishaa1, и что это за конференция! Я понимаю дней 5...
<skai> Yuretsz: там гдето есть галочка удобная в настройках.так и звучит чтото с деинтерлейсингом
<fffars> ритмбокс стал искажать музыку. что может быть? выдаётся какой 8бит
<[Raiden]> вроде бы
<Aceler> вчер
<[Raiden]> xv для нвидии самый быстрый вывод
<TomFarr> amishaa1, на полтора часа выступление об убунте?
<TomFarr> надо подготовиться
<amishaa1> SergeyIT, три дня. конференция Поиск-НИТ. Сайт poisk.dnttm.ru
<skai> но вот где - показать не могу.мне тотем+для тяжеолых рипов влц, хватает за глаха
<skai> [Raiden]: почему же у мну на 8600гт вдпау выводил без тормозов и процонасилия, а без вдпау на простом хв - тормоза и процожрачка на больших рипах?
<[Raiden]> как интерлейс хд с мотреть я незнаю )
<yamamoto> Всем привет.
<yamamoto> Если обновлюсь с 10.04 до 10.10 вбокс останется работать?
<skai> yamamoto: ??????
<[Raiden]> skai: я имел в виду вывод видео только, бысрее чем gl например
<skai> [Raiden]: чем же вдпау тебя не устроило?
<skai> [Raiden]: невидцы специально его писали
<[Raiden]> всем устроило, я просто отвечаю на вопрос
<amishaa1> TomFarr, да. Можно вместе с демонстрацией. 5 месяцев есть.
<TomFarr> оке, давай скайп
<kaljan> yamamoto: ну, ты установи, потом скажешь, я честно говоря хз
<kaljan> yamamoto: уточни, ты систему на вбоксе апгрейдить пытаешься или линукс апгрейдишь и у тебя вбокс стоит?
<[Raiden]> хотя реально , не факт что софтовый декодинг хуже и фильтры опят ьже юзат ьможно. Т.е. вдпау надо только тогда , когда проц слабый. Или надо его разгрузить. Например сборка чего-нить в 4 потока + просмотр hd ^)
<yamamoto> kaljan: да, линух - хост система. Просто установлен вбокс и очень надо сохранить его рабочим
<amishaa1> TomFarr, amishaa57
<kaljan> честно говоря, хз
<yamamoto> kaljan: очень хочу себе 10.10 и вот думаю как бы не пришлось потом с вбоксом мучаться
<yamamoto> решил проконсультироваться у более опытных ))
<TomFarr> amishaa1, добавился
<skai> [Raiden]: или просто нет денег на систему охлаждения водную и не хочешь, чтобы кулер на проце жужжал на всю комнату при просмотре
<Sa10> Здравствуйте, я новичок в убунту. Есть проблема, суть такова: у меня ноутбук с 2 видеокартами, как настроить смену видеокарт на убунту?
<skai> [Raiden]: и вообще vaapi вывод рулит:)
<Yuretsz> [Raiden]: Нашел!  -vo vdpau:deint=1
<[Raiden]> skai: да ладно, не так всё ужасно. У меня разогнанная корка + залман. вентилятор приторможен до 800 оборотов и то на всякий случай. реально не перегревается и без обдува.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Yuretsz: гуд, суну в заметки на всякий случай.
<skai> [Raiden]: у мну неразогнаный su4100 :)вентилятор работает...вообще не работает:)охлаждения окружающей среды хватает
<kaljan> а у меня
<kaljan> уууу, это аыльная зараза через неделю начнет жужжать, я снова сниму его с проца. почищу, напихаю смазки и суну обратно
<kaljan> пущай пылится
<skai> kaljan: ты бы хоть не пихал смазки,а каппельку машинного масла хорошего.не вязкого на ходовую кулера и он месяца три тебя беспокоить шумом не будет
<kaljan> ну вот, я в июле смазал
<SergeyIT> kaljan, может лучше сменить?
<kaljan> нучше сменить. даже замену нашел,  идти лень, с первым снегом :)
<NightElf> люди у вас gnome-look.org работает?
<skai> NightElf: нет
<NightElf> skai: у меня тож
<[Raiden]> 720п тянул даже мой прошлый атлон сокетА
<skai> NightElf: он где то у немцев работает
<NightElf> >_< я скачал меню а как установить не знаю :(
<skai> NightElf: у нас его серверов нет:)
<[Raiden]> В общем декодинг видеокартой не всегда обязателен. + не обязательно более качественный.
<[Raiden]> вот
<NightElf> skai: у меня работла
<NightElf> работал
<NightElf> skai: а ща перестал чёто
<skai> NightElf: т держал его локальную копию на своем сервере?а зачем?
<NightElf> skai: че??? я про сайт
<skai> NightElf: ну да.сам сайт работает где то у немцев.а ты говоришь что и у тебя работал
<NightElf> skai: работал
<skai> или ты хотел спросить отображается ли он в браузере?
<NightElf> skai: конечно отображаться!
<NightElf> skai: ну отображается?
<alexandr_> а какая самая нормальная ася в убунте?
<NightElf> alexandr_: pidgin
<NightElf> alexandr_: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<alexandr_> не понравился он мне
<skai> NightElf: хз.сча проверю
<skai> alexandr_: мкаббер
<NightElf> alexandr_: sudo apt-get install qutim
<alexandr_> кутим стоит
<artus> NightElf: все намано ) у меня он тож не открываетцо)
<NightElf> alexandr_: ну так. самое оно
<NightElf> artus: блин вот сволочи
<NightElf> ктонить знает как меню поставить?
<SergeyIT> NightElf: artus, но пингуется
<skai> ping gnome-look.org
<skai> PING gnome-look.org (87.106.93.206) 56(84) bytes of data.
<skai> 64 bytes from 87.106.93.206: icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=511 ms
<artus> пинги идут но с задержкой хорошей
<NightElf> а трассируется?
<skai> все с ним нормально:)задержка стандартная.
<artus> ну у меня от 5к )
<skai> artus: у мну 500 и это для меня стандарт на мобиле
<NightElf> у меня в мозилле даже не соединяется
<skai> этож мозилла
<skai> ты что ожидал
<NightElf> ну и че
<skai> хочешь скорости - ставь мидори
<NightElf> skai: даже хром не открывает
<[Raiden]> опера 11бета быстрая тоже. В тестах по крайней мере
<NightElf> буду по гугловым кэшам лазить :(
<skai> [Raiden]: если бы еще она была нужна:)
<[Raiden]> а почему нет? там ещё халявная прокся со сжатием. Если инет мобильный вполне актуально
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> opera turbo
<skai> ну для этого я юзаю оперу мини бета для симбианов
<kaljan> у меня стандартный браузер на нокии
<kaljan> привык
<artus> тама сжатие только на картинки
<kaljan> надо ирц поставить еще
<kaljan> потом
<Megido> узбек рулез!
<skai> Megido: ты нционалсрач хочешь устроить или че?
<[Raiden]> http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1106/h_1289066055_b38e9b41e0.png
<Megido> skai: неее :D узбек ето UCweb
<Megido> skai: хочешь скорости - ставь мидори . ето че за зеленый?
<skai> Megido: срань он.половину сайтов с кирилицей неправильно показывал.
<skai> Megido: мидори - красивый зеленый браузер
<Megido> skai: ето када было? в году 8м?
<Megido> skai: на што?
<kaljan> 1908?
<Megido> kaljan: ващет новое тыщелетие давно начато
<ZeVoluciON> сайты с кириллицей не нужны
<NightElf> 3. Right click on your gnomenu and select preferences.
<skai> Megido: узбек был срань в 2010.а уж его любовь к кривой верстке забавляла
<NightElf> а где этот gnomenu??
<Megido> skai: нифига всегда его юзал и буду юзать
<skai> ZeVoluciON: чтож ты тут сидишь то?раз такой фанат - иди на #ubuntu если кирилица не нужна
<Megido> :D
<skai> [Raiden]: стесняюсь спросить а к чему был этот скрин?:)
<[Raiden]> к тому что опера няшка
<[Raiden]> :)
<NightElf> нарооод
<NightElf> 3. Right click on your gnomenu and select preferences.
<NightElf> где этот gnomenu??
<Megido> skai: столом понтуеца :D
<Megido> [Raiden]: го авей неко
<[Raiden]> NightElf: это апплет такой сторонний. Делает однокнопочное меню в стиле вин.
<NightElf> [Raiden]: а случайно не знаеш где его скачать?
<[Raiden]> гном лук или ппа
<NightElf> [Raiden]: ссылочки плз
<NightElf> [Raiden]: на ппа ссылочку
<[Raiden]> google -> ppa gnomenu
<kaljan> !апплет
<kaljan> !applet
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='applet'
<skai> [Raiden]: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1105/h_1288976066_e238497a80.png
<kaljan> skai: у тебя 10 10?
<skai> [Raiden]: случаем гноменю - это не то майн меню апплет что добавляется правой кнопкой на панели?
<skai> состоит из одной иконки меню и открывает одно меню общее как в старых системах
<[Raiden]> мне не нравится ифейс хрома, особенн ов таком виде, с отключенным оформлением вм. В этом случае не работают возможности вм. Например свернут ьв заголовок или отресайзит ьтолько вертикально :)
<kaljan> skai: где брал значки на en ru?
<skai> [Raiden]: учитывая что я не сворачиваю в заголовок(зачем,если там же чуть выше заголовка панель?разрешение то не шибко высокое по высоте
<ZeVoluciON> skai: найди десять отличий сайта от чата
<[Raiden]> и ещё не нравится что нет поля ввода для поиска, отдельного.
<skai> kaljan: дык в инете
<[Raiden]> я к нему привыкший
<skai> ZeVoluciON: могу восемь найти.но нафига?если тебе не сайт/чат волнует а кирилица
<skai> [Raiden]: а чем строка ввода не устраивает?:)
<[Raiden]> skai: как в ней искать в википедии например?
<Megido> skai: е если написать ggg.rar будет illegal url&
<Megido> ?
<[Raiden]> ещё нельзя автоскроллинг мышой - привычка лпять же, вкладок много бывает - в несколько рядов нельзя и получаются очень мелкие кнопки вкладко
<[Raiden]> )
<ZeVoluciON> skai: это тебя волнует кривая кириллица на сайтах, а не меня
<[Raiden]> в общем всё к чему я привыкал годами в хроме нету
<skai> [Raiden]: смена сирч енжина, либо слово wiki перед запросом
<skai> или там аддон был какойто
<skai> но он мне не нужен ибо гугла хватает
<skai> а автоскролинг то чем не угодил?вроде ж работает(если его во всей системе настроить)
<[Raiden]> аддон есть впринципе, но то что поле убрано в таком случае ничего не дает, с аддоном нуна делат ьна 1 клик больше :)
<[Raiden]> я вредный
<skai> [Raiden]: аддон не заставит тебя делать еще один клик.как в опере можно в строке искать ввоодя "g запрос" или "w запрос" для поиска в гугле или в вики
<skai> или как ты еще настроишь
<[Raiden]> в общем мне не нужно экономит ьместо и не нужен упрощенный ифейс.
<[Raiden]> ок, учту
<skai> кф
<skai> [Raiden]: вообще аддон не нужен кстати
<skai> тут как в опере можно кейворд использовать
<skai> w запрос
<skai> или любой другой, какой настроишь
<markmx> здаров, как стартить gnome-terminal сразу с командой какой нить?
<skai> markmx: .bashrc открой и добавь в конец
<[Raiden]> skai: посмотрел, пашет )
<markmx> ну мне надо с кучей разных команд на все случаи жизни а не железно чтобы он с конкретной тока
<Megido> де настраиваеца переключение окон?
<skai> [Raiden]: сча покажу где кейворды в хроме настраиваются.эффект тот же что и в опере
<markmx> все нашел =) ) )
<[Raiden]> markmx:  gnome-terminal  --help-all
<markmx> gnome-terminal -x bash -i -c "~/bin/sums.sh %d %f; read"
<markmx> во типа такого
<skai> markmx: ну так создай скрипт или кнопку запуска
<[Raiden]> skai: Я уже нашел
<skai> http://itmages.ru/image/view/74424/c1742383
<Megido> че за фигня етот компиз
<Megido> ничерта ненефдеш че нада
<skai> я все равно покажу.учитывая мою скорость инета - загружать скрин и потом его не показать - это издевательство над инетом:)
<Megido> ненайдеш*
<[Raiden]> gnome-terminal -e echo test
<[Raiden]> скрипт так же можно, без указания шелла
<skai> [Raiden]: так что отдельное поле для поиска только жрет место:)
<skai> кейворды наше всье.
<[Raiden]> у меня хватает места...
<Megido> блин фигня етот компиз
<Megido> чем можна гном настроить?
<skai> [Raiden]: дык:)оптимизация жеж.KISS жеж
<skai> Megido: руками
<[Raiden]> вот в чем фишка, на десктопе не надо ужимать ифейс, и так хватает места .
<[Raiden]> )
<Megido> skai: так где
<markmx> мегид - TweakUI
<Megido> не в конфиге же :D
<markmx> Ubuntu Tweak
<SergeyIT> Megido, а чего надо настраивать?
<skai> [Raiden]: но этож не повод усложнять его:)пихая дублирующие функции в разные части и менюшки
<Megido> SergeyIT: ефекты окон, ефекты при альт+таб чет еще там
<SergeyIT> Megido, зачем?
<Megido> SergeyIT: шоб красиво было
<SergeyIT> Megido, пиши картины
<Megido> SergeyIT: неее
<SergeyIT> Megido, трудностей боишься?
<Megido> SergeyIT: немое
<SergeyIT> Megido, вон, Малевич, консоль прорекламировал (Черный квадрат) - красиво, говорят )
<skai> SergeyIT: он зависшую консоль прорекламировал:)там мигающего курсора нет
<SergeyIT> курсор тоже черный у него и цвет фонта )
<skai> SergeyIT: и фонт - комик санс:)
<skai> н
<markmx> djj,otnj малевич рекламировал прямоугольник для сокрытия лица оперативников на видеосъемках мвд...
<Megido> нее ето он успел в тот момент кода курсор мигал
<skai> у типи шг конечно, зато не видно
<kaljan> ага, и красный квадрат - для святой инквизиции
<alexandr_> народ а кроме аси есть какая нить хрень ?
<Megido> alexandr_: есь
<kaljan> jabber
<skai> alexandr_: есть света
<skai> alexandr_: еще юля неплоха, но это на любителя
<SergeyIT> хрени вообще неменяно
<Megido> :D
<SergeyIT> немеряно
<alexandr_> а как jaber поставить?
<markmx> ненене =) хрень неменяна =)
<Megido> yfabr jy ntЖВ
<markmx> будем менять хрень?
<Megido> нафик он те?
<Megido> хоть узнай че ет для началп
<markmx> сашок, ставь пиджин
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> psi наше увсе
<Megido> м?
<alexandr_> да был у меня пиджин,не понравился он мне,
<Megido> alexandr_: О_о
<alexandr_> щас кутим у меня
<markmx> во... подскажите ка мне какой нить модулек чтобы из php в аську мессаги слать? наверняка же есть библа какая нить или модуль для апачика
<markmx> сиди на кутиме, удобный получше пиджина
<Megido> alexandr_: ета глючная фигня те понравилась больше пиджина????
<Megido> markmx: есь
<alexandr_> вроде норма
<yamamoto> *любит пиджин
<markmx> ткните
<Megido> markmx: непомню название
<markmx> ато я нашел тока реализацию в виде класса
<Megido> markmx: да ето оно и есть
<kaljan> ну и подключи, класс-то
<Megido> Megido: как звеца?
<markmx> тху.... оно уже давно не пашет как положено, может слать тока две мессаги потом сервак ее отрубает за реконнекты
<Megido> markmx: а ты не шли подряд
<markmx> я не подряд... таймаут в 5 секунд стоит
<Megido> нач шлеш чет лишнее
<Megido> 20 месаг дают для спама
<Megido> ааа падажи
<Megido> я не вкурил
<Megido> думал тя аол банит
<markmx> я думаю ей реконнекты не нравятся
<Megido> там есь в коде чет такое _$CONNECT > $uin вот вынеси его вверх
<markmx> чота мне подсказывает что мой sleep(5) разконнекчивает аську
<alexandr_> а джабер для чего?
<Megido> alexandr_: джабить
<Megido> Megido: и пихги в цикл
<Megido> пихни*
<alexandr_> гы как это?
<Megido> markmx: только разумно
<NightElf> люди на лине какнить можно 7z распаковать?
<[Raiden]> http://www.labnol.org/internet/comic-how-browser-works/18086/
<NightElf> !7z
<ubuntuhelp> tar (англ. tape archive) — формат битового потока или файла архива, а также название традиционной для Unix программы для работы с такими архивами. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<markmx> эльф, давай попробую распаковать =)
<Megido> поставь плейонлинукс там 7зипер есь :D
<markmx> да анзип хавает же 7z
<Megido> markmx: де ты класс нарыл?
<skai> или поставь p7zip-full и не слушай тех, кто хочет ставить полвенды ради кроссплатформенного архиватора
<[Raiden]> NightElf: поставь пакет p7zip-full , после этого можно будет распаковать в коносоли или в гномовском file-roller
<[Raiden]> и паковать тоже
<markmx> http://www.google.ru/search?q=php+icq&hl=ru&newwindow=1&num=100&lr=lang_ru&ft=i&cr=&safe=images на ентом сайте =)
<alexandr_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin что за команда эта?
<NightElf> alexandr_: установить java пакет
<alexandr_> спс
<Megido> alexandr_: установка жабы солнца бин
<[Raiden]> )
<Megido> markmx: WebIcqLite да вот ето оно, а то есь еще куча фигни
<markmx> =) ну так он и орет ругается
<markmx> одну аську отсылает, вторую не может
<markmx> я так думаю из-за реконнекта, и уже нашел решение
<Megido> markmx: нач кривой код
<markmx> =) не то слово
<Megido> ша сделаю будит работать
<kaljan> стоп, народ, wine - это чтобы можно было открывать приложения под вину, не запуская отдельную виртуальную систему?
<markmx> да тиап того
<kaljan> класс
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> оптимистично прозвучало
<Glash> привет всем))
<[Raiden]> kaljan: некоторая часть софта запускается...
<Glash> кто знает где мона взять дрова для Ubuntu на asus EEE PC 1005
<CheshaNeko> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<skai> Адам Мессингер (Adam Messinger), вице-президент Oracle по разработке, заявил на конференции QCon, что Oracle будет разрабатывать две версии JVM на основе OpenJDK: платную и бесплатную.
<markmx> чувак умает что он там счас крайзис запустит =) но он не знает что все на что он могет расситывать это ГТА2
<skai> Мессингер не объяснил, чем Premium будет отличаться от бесплатной, но, похоже, она будет работать быстрее и поддерживать дополнительные способы взаимодействия с Java-библиотеками, разрабатываемыми самой Oracle.
<kaljan> а герои 5е?
<TomFarr> markmx, а разве нет валидных игр помощнее?
<markmx> !google скачать п*рно
<markmx> батлфилд два, батлфилд вьетнам
<skai> kaljan: зайди на appdb.winehq.org и радостно радуйся
<TomFarr> markmx, я видел как старик второй запускают
<TomFarr> но это же гики
<markmx> я против стратегий =) настоящие мужики берут дробовик и вперед...
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell markmx about rules
<ubuntuhelp> markmx, please see my private message
<TomFarr> markmx, nexuiz
<TomFarr> есть в репах
<markmx> сан андреаз запускался...
<markmx> так что думаю можно подтянуть но все зависит от железки, дров и все такое
<skai> !appdb
<ubuntuhelp> Информация о том, как установить рызличные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно можно найти по адресу http://appdb.winehq.org/
<kaljan> ubuntuhelp: tell kaljan about rules
<ubuntuhelp> kaljan, please see my private message
<shenmue> скучно по мануалу
<markmx> у меня поскольку сижу на дефолтных икссервер то ничо не пашет =)
<shenmue> лучше самому
<Megido> markmx: UIN blocked, please try again 20 min later.gn так?
<markmx> типа того
<markmx> кстати что тм с каталистом? ато я 10.10 уже стока версий наакачал и ни одна нормально не отрабатывает свой хлеб
<shenmue> в 10.10 ксорг же новый
<markmx> да вот только не пашет нифига
<shenmue> для эти это нормально
<NightElf> а кто мне тут типа суперскоростной браузер рекомендовал?
<shenmue> ати*
<[Raiden]> дрова для ати есть под 10.10
<[Raiden]> смотреть только надо поддерживается ли видеокарта ими
<[Raiden]> если старее hd2хх то нет
<NightElf> алоо
<enriko_fermi> NightElf: да был какой то придурок.скай вроде
<markmx> у меня hd2600 =)
<NightElf> а че за браузер то?
<markmx> подстава
<[Raiden]> NightElf: midori наверное
<enriko_fermi> NightElf: хз.а че он предлага?
<NightElf> ща погляжу
<enriko_fermi> хмм...енрико ферми - виртуал моего виртуала...это край шизофрении или еще есть спасение?
<artus> enriko_fermi: бросай грибы курить)
<enriko_fermi> artus: я их не курю.я не курю разумные существа:)
<enriko_fermi> тем более, если они однажды захватят вселенную
<shenmue> забористые
<shenmue> где взял?
<[Raiden]> это ещё можешь поглядеть http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/7218_11.00-1045/
<enriko_fermi> shenmue: в 10 королевстве были поющие грибы:)
<[Raiden]> NightElf: -^
<enriko_fermi> 10 королевство - короткий сериал-сказка
<NightElf> [Raiden]: чего?
<shenmue> аа... смотрел. интересно для просмотра всей семьей.
<markmx> главное помните что если вас порежут на 3 уровне то вы попадете в нимб... наркоманы...
<[Raiden]> NightElf: оперу говорю тоже посмотри )
<markmx> *лимб
<markmx> =) )
<kamyshovyy> !kvm
<ubuntuhelp> KVM явл. предпочтительным методом виртуализации в Ubuntu. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<kamyshovyy> !vb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='vb'
<NightElf> мда мидори при просмотре первой же странички завис >_M
<NightElf> >_<
<enriko_fermi> shenmue: ты алису смотрел?сериал 2009 года четырех серийный.тож отличный:)
<CheshaNeko> алимп?
<NightElf> ща посмарю оперу
<shenmue> нет
<enriko_fermi> NightElf: посмотри епифани.хромиум.реконк.
<kamyshovyy> !vbox
<shenmue> в 11 опера поддержка расширений появилась
<ubuntuhelp> это x86 !virtualizer. !free версии доступны в Ubuntu как virtualbox-ose. Закрытые версии доступны тут: http://virtualbox.org/. Детали для установки тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/virtualbox и на анг. сдесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<enriko_fermi> все на вебките
<enriko_fermi> отличный движок.не то что геко и престо
<markmx> !inception
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='inception'
<markmx> !asm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='asm'
<shenmue> !сиськи
<shenmue> ?
<enriko_fermi> !help | markmx
<shenmue> =(
<ubuntuhelp> markmx: Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<enriko_fermi> markmx: обрати внимание на второе предложение
<shenmue> русский не работает для бота?
<enriko_fermi> !ссзб
<enriko_fermi> а раньше работало:)
<shenmue> лана.. пойду гуглить
<CheshaNeko> !пиво
<enriko_fermi> CheshaNeko: не работает кириллица для него теперь
<shenmue> а поодержка не у лтс релизов на сколько?
<enriko_fermi> полтора года
<Megido> markmx: давай номер аськи :D
<shenmue> а у хр вроде до 2025?
<kaljan> !pivo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pivo'
<kaljan> !beer
<markmx> ага поентому его отменили год назад =)
<ubuntuhelp> Пиво всегда к месту :)
<kaljan> :D
<SergeyIT> shenmue, столько не живут
<TomFarr> колян алкашь!
<kaljan> чойта :D
<kaljan> я вообще пью нечасто, просто интересн стало :)
<markmx> как узнать какой у меня X.Org?
<Megido> markmx: номер аськи давай скажу :D
<markmx> 694294
<[Raiden]> )
<kaljan> и пароль
<Megido> markmx: антиспам выруби
<markmx> bozzbizz
<shenmue> о отлично. щас тоже чо нипуть напишу
<kaljan> и девичью фамилию матери
<markmx> какой антиспам? там пиджин висит счас
<[Raiden]> X -version
<Megido> markmx: а там нет такого?
<Megido> markmx: лан ты в сети?
<markmx> да
<markmx> X.Org X Server 1.9.0 - о эт норм?
 * enriko_fermi планктониной быть хоошо...сидят себе в инете.вконтактиках время тратят.а нам, нормальным людям даж посидеть в инете неинтересно
<[Raiden]> в 10.10 у всех такой...
<shenmue> блин паренек в пм достал... не знает как исо записывать... мож ему не нужна убунта ?
<enriko_fermi> shenmue: закрой пм и отправь на канал.мы его дружно пошлем
<markmx> эт еще чо =) у меня тут один скачал, распаковал винраром и на болванку дивиди-эр записал и спрашивает чо не бутится с него?
<markmx> вырубай
<markmx> =)
<Megido> markmx: там 20 тока
<markmx> покажи как шлешь? ты из бота или своим скриптом?
<Megido> markmx: стандартным примером етого класа
<Megido> спер на офф сайте
<Megido> с одним улучшением
<markmx> Display Drivers for X.Org 6.7 or 7.6
<markmx> вот тут непонятно о какой версии разговор если у меня 1.9.0
<shenmue> markmx он исо распоковал и так все файлы закинул?
<markmx> ага =)
<kaljan> у меня кстати бутилась мандрива переписанная, кажется О_о
<markmx> причем я ему говорю скаа и запиши на сидирви =)
<kaljan> он с винды записывает?
<shenmue> у него там с кодировками проблем не было в имени файлов?
<markmx> типа если не так то хоть перезапишешь, так этот балбес пошел нарыл последнюю эрку дивиди, и на нее записал папку в которую распаковал убунтовый исо
<[Raiden]> markmx: в убунте 7.5, подходит короче. 1.9.0 эт оверсия конкретной части. как оказалось тебе не нужно.
<[Raiden]> apt-cache show xserver-xorg |grep Ver
<shenmue> у меня 10.04 на двд-р болванке. берегу как заначку
<markmx> мне скоро я надеюсь каноники пришлют 10.10 =)
<markmx> 7.5 пасип показывает
<Megido> кста харашо че напомнил
<enriko_fermi> distrowatch можно открыть и посомтреть версии основных компонентов разных дистров
<markmx> теперь осталось дождаться от ати дрова нормальные и мона удет опять рубится в батл вьетнам...
<enriko_fermi> FYI
<Megido> над пайти заказать диски с убунтой
<Megido> и с гентой
<shenmue> и с виндой закожи
<Megido> думаиш пришлют :D
<kamysh> !ok
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ok'
<enriko_fermi> венда будет дорого,но пришлют
<markmx> вот кстати про винду.. .у меня на ноуте есть раздел с предустановленной вистой, мона как нить этот радел выцепить и писануть на болванос?
<sonorus> всетаки XFCE в разы быстрее чем гном
<shenmue> не знаю.. если пришлют то у них коробки из под дисков удобные
<shenmue> я бы заказал
<enriko_fermi> markmx: можно
<markmx> в смысле раздел для рековеринга типа жмешь на F4 и он грузится из данного скрытого раздела и ставит винду
<enriko_fermi> sonorus: самогипноз и плацебо.нифига оно не быстрее
<enriko_fermi> markmx: можно
<sonorus> сеня весь день тестил гном
<markmx> вот ткните где почитать
<alexandr_> как неро поставить на убунту?
<sonorus> после 5 часов работы начались лаги
<Megido> alexandr_: шутниг :D
<markmx> зачем если есть куча не неропрог круче неро?
<enriko_fermi> ubuntuhelp: tell markmx about google
<ubuntuhelp> markmx, please see my private message
<shenmue> enriko_fermi согласен. гном с метасити шустрее. а xfce чот тормозит у меня со страшной силой
<enriko_fermi> крыса разжирела за последнее время.быстрота ее только от плацебо от названия "легковесная".
<enriko_fermi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=121903
<sonorus> она ест мб и стока же но летает все быстрее
<enriko_fermi> нифига не быстрее.
<yamamoto> Ну вот, обновился до 10.10 и вбокс выжил ))
<enriko_fermi> у тебя чтото не работало в 10.04?
<[Raiden]> хихи
<enriko_fermi> [Raiden]: вот что их тянет руки не туда запихать?
<Megido> кто играет в кс?
<enriko_fermi> задроты
<Megido> enriko_fermi: задроты в вов играют люк
<[Raiden]> да я тоже под 10.10 , оно уже рабочее.
<enriko_fermi> Megido: задроты играют в игры без сюжета часами
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], скоро нерабочее 11.04 будет...
<Megido> enriko_fermi: а нафик в игре сюжет? наигрался и забыл
<enriko_fermi> [Raiden]: дык я тож:)ибо в нем гномблютус умеет мою мобилку жопорезить без блюмана
<alexandr_> а как 10.10 то переводиться то?
<enriko_fermi> Megido: задротские оправдания
<enriko_fermi> ^_^
<Megido> alexandr_: один бублик один бублик
<[Raiden]> я уж и забыл. Хорёк какой-то
<enriko_fermi> свободомыслящий сурикат
<enriko_fermi> сурикаты - они не хорьки
<shenmue> а кто?
<enriko_fermi> они ближе к сусликам, которые сука личности
<Megido> кто играет в кс епт???
<shenmue> о
<shenmue> мангусты они
<enriko_fermi> Megido: задроты же
<enriko_fermi> Megido: че те еще надо то?
<Megido> enriko_fermi: нужны задроты какие в нег играют
<Megido> через вайн :D
<enriko_fermi> Megido: ишешь пати?
<Megido> enriko_fermi: не ме серваков хватает
<shenmue> в кс только школота играет... а взрослые бородатые дядьки в баттл тоадс
<enriko_fermi> ну тада зачем они тебе?
<enriko_fermi> shenmue: батл тодс дабл драгон:)
<Megido> я хочу чтото настроить в вайне чтоб пинг был нармальный
<[Raiden]> "Maverick Meerkat", что в переводе означает "инакомыслящий сурикат", "сурикат-диссидент", "суррикат, приобретенный нечестным путем" ну и так далее в зависимости от воображения.
<enriko_fermi> Megido: а зачем тебе задроты то для этого?
<Megido> shenmue: ужос
<[Raiden]> одна из старых новостей
<Megido> enriko_fermi: мне пофик ктот лишбы играл в кс в вайне
<enriko_fermi> а пинги править могут тока задроты?или и обычный человек расскажет тебе, что пинг вайна не зависит от игры,а зависит от инета
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:Suricata.jpg сурикат =)
<shenmue> или сурикатка
<Megido> shenmue: ЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ
<enriko_fermi> shenmue: в неволе или дикий?нам в неволе не надо
<enriko_fermi> у нас свободный дистр
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:Meerkat_(Suricata_suricatta).jpg а это мой образ жизни. тоже сурикат
<shenmue> как видно он свободной раз болду гоняет
<enriko_fermi>  в клетке болду гоняют не от свободы,а от скуки
<Megido> кто шам президент РФ?
<enriko_fermi> шам пофиг
<enriko_fermi> они вообще мало чем интересуются
<Megido> кто?
<enriko_fermi> шы
<Megido> кто мас президент рф?
<enriko_fermi> тыж про них спрашивал.кто ШАМ президент
<enriko_fermi> а масы - это другое племя?
<Megido> я опечатался
<Megido> кто там*
<Megido> или кто шас
<shenmue> пять лет растрелла
<Megido> шо такое я не из рф
<enriko_fermi> ты у нас спрашиваешь почему ты не из РФ?
<Megido> ты че дурак?
<Megido> я спрашиваю кто шас президент рф
<enriko_fermi> нет.я просто не люблю, когда люди инорируют заки препинания
<Megido> а я паходу вспомнил
<Megido> хмм ельцин непадходит
<shenmue> http://static.obuolys.lt/thumbnails/uploads/photos/movie/13640-sur3_jpg_980x620_q95.jpg может суриката дома завести?
<enriko_fermi> ты че?како ельцин.горбачов же
<enriko_fermi> shenmue: ты откажешься от этой идеи,когда н насрет тебе в тапки
<nattfodd> Ребят, привет. Кто программирует на С под линухом? Нужна небольшая консультация  по поводу чтения/записи в файл :)
<enriko_fermi> !ask | nattfodd
<ubuntuhelp> nattfodd: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<nattfodd> ну ладно=)
<nattfodd> fprintf(f_cos, "111111"); - выдает "ошибка сегментирования". файл открыт как "wt"
<enriko_fermi> грязный хак пишешь?
<kaljan> я только с с++ могу помочь )
<nattfodd> всмысле хак? мне прост нужно записать в файл данные
<enriko_fermi> echo данные > фаил
<kaljan> покажи как открыл файл?
<enriko_fermi> >> вернее
<nattfodd> f_cos = fopen("~/os/9/cos", "wt");
<enriko_fermi> чтобы не затереть его
<nattfodd> переменная - FILE *f_cos;
<kaljan> fopen(&f_cos,"mas.txt","rt");  ?
<nattfodd> тьфу
<nattfodd> я дятел )))
<kaljan> я прав ?
<nattfodd> ну да, я тупо один параметр забыл ) ключевой )
<nattfodd> спасибо
<kaljan> :D
<kaljan> обращайся :D
<shenmue> у убунту шрифт как называется?
<nattfodd> Ubuntu :)
<shenmue> мм... старый до 10.04 так и назывался.
<shenmue> а мне новый надо
<nattfodd> хм, это и есть новый )
<shenmue> хотя вроде убунту лого он назывался
<nattfodd> kaljan, не, нифига, все таки ничего я не забыл)
<nattfodd> первый параметр у fopen это имя файла
<kaljan> секунду
<kaljan> ща я тетрадку с лекциями найду
<alexandr_> кто нить знает как поставить неро-линукс на убунту?
<shenmue> убунту титл старые и новый убунту фонт фэмили
<shenmue> кстати фаенза даже в синаптике значки меняет
<Sonorus> )
 * alexandr_ в истерике
<shenmue> alexandr_ какие трудности?
<kaljan> а нет, у тебя все верно FILE *fout;  fout=fopen("text.txt"."w");  fprint(fout,"111111");
<kaljan> *,
<alexandr_> shenmue как поставить неро-линукс на убунту?
<kaljan> трудность в поставить
<kaljan> ты его скачал?
<[Raiden]> alexandr_: скачать деб пакет и кликнуть 2 раза
<nattfodd> kaljan, в этом и прикол :)
<alexandr_> а где деб пакет найти,там в гугле все платные
<kaljan> и оно пишет "ошибка сегментации"
<shenmue> alexandr_ как обычно. в чем у тебя именно трудность?
<kaljan> !ошибка сегментации
<shenmue> не пашет русский
<alexandr_> я тебе говорю они все платные и ставяться на месяц
<shenmue> ошибка сегментация это вообще с фс косяк
<[Raiden]> alexandr_: http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-linux4-trial.php
<[Raiden]> ну да, триал
<nattfodd> попробую щас конечно через потоки, но хочется таки выяснить. тем боеле что летом писал другю прогу, точно так же открывал файл и все работало(
<kaljan> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ошибка_сегментации
<shenmue> у меня такое после гпартеда вылезает
<shenmue> если вернуть все как было проблема исчезает
<kaljan> а может создаешь строку символов, забьешь единичками, и впихнешь в файл ? :)
<nattfodd> ))
<nattfodd> я потом преподу так и объясню
<kaljan> а попробуй кстати, вдруг выйдет
<kaljan> а преподу скажешь что ошибка сегментации :)
<nattfodd> мы не ищем легких путей =)
<kaljan> ну просто потоки это уже будет c++ если не ошибаюсь
<nattfodd> да с с/с++ у меня никаких проблем нет. просто обычно я пишу под виндой, а тут линух со своими особеностями еще  плохо знаю
<nattfodd> тю, потоки почему-то работают
<kaljan> я лично нифига линукс не знаю :D написал 1 раз прогу выводящую hell world и все, и не брался, обычный-то с++ не выучил
<kaljan> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/development/3102762 вот тут посмотри
<swd> ура я ноконец пофиксил мышь a4tech
<nattfodd> грац )))
<swd> народ как пофиксить кодировку в wine а точней geko
<kaljan> настроил мышку, сломалась кодировка
<kaljan> !geko
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='geko'
<kaljan> я не знаю
<swd> !wine-geko
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='wine-geko'
<shenmue> !gecko
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gecko'
<Airwolf> !conky
<ubuntuhelp> мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<Airwolf> ÈÏÔØ ÞÔÏ-ÔÏ ÚÎÁÅÔ )
<ubuntuhelp> Airwolf! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<nattfodd> !screenlets
<ubuntuhelp> Screenlets — маленькие виджеты для вашего рабочего стола. Инфо тут: http://www.screenlets.org/ и тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=8300.0
<nattfodd> умный бот :)
<nattfodd> !suse
<ubuntuhelp> Другие !Linux дистрибутивы отличные от !Ubuntu: Debian, Mepis (используют !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (используют !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware, Archlinux (используют другие пакетные системы)
<Airwolf> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<shenmue> а ссылка?
<shenmue> Airwolf v privat boty inache ktulhu pokaraet
<[Raiden]> выше кривовато немного.
<[Raiden]> rpm скорее аналог dpkg
<Airwolf> ок
<alexey_> привет всем
<nattfodd> !android
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='android'
<nattfodd> привет
<shenmue> nattfodd к тебе тоже это относится
<alexey_> уважаемые, я не очень с консолью дружу, помогите решить такую проблему: есть мультимедиа центр, я его раньше монтировал командой sudo mount //192.168.0.7/DuneHDD_19e62fdc_3238_42ad_90eb_950211931ad0 /home/alexey/Share -o rw,iocharset=utf8
<nattfodd> shenmue, ссылка на что?
<nattfodd> или ты о чем
<alexey_> после переустановки убунты mount работать не хочет
<nattfodd> а
<nattfodd> сори :)
<alexey_> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<alexey_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527213/
<shenmue> любопытно. заметки в консоли можно делать?
<alexey_> в чем проблема? кодировка то на мультимедиа центре не менялась...
<artus> echo "бла бла бла " > заметка
<skai-falkorr> artus: >>
<artus> echo "бла бла бла добавить  " >> заметка
<kaljan> жаль не // :D
<skai-falkorr> или ты будешь затирать заметку каждый раз
<artus> skai-falkorr: для первой мона и просто >
<alexey_> сорри, меня видно?
<shenmue> нет
<kaljan> :D
<kaljan> смотрите, невидимка
<alexey_> :)
<nattfodd> )))
<shenmue> а что в ирц уже веб камеры пашут?
<alexey_> оч смешно :)
<alexey_> никто не подскажет?
<skai-falkorr> или cat >> /path/to/note << EOF
<artus> или чтоб не выпендриватцо nano zametka
<shenmue> =)
<[Raiden]> да редакторов полно в общем-то.
<skai-falkorr> artus: а как жеж без выпендрежа то?:)
<shenmue> да заметки все не удобные..
<artus> shenmue: чем не удобные?
<artus> свистелок не хватает?
<shenmue> если бы посик был как в гугол... по первым символам выводить варианты
<shenmue> поиск*
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь notecase. возможно не лучшая программа и гуи онли. Но меня устраивает.
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: можно взять /dev/pen и /dev/paper и применить их в одном скрипте
<skai-falkorr> kak_kuritsa_lapoj.sh
<kaljan> :D
<kaljan> как курится лапой ? :)
<kaljan> так же как рукой ? :)
<skai-falkorr> банальная шутка
<shenmue> народ кто блоги введет ?
<skai-falkorr> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai-falkorr, Fail!
<artus> shenmue: grep -rn слово /папко
<kaljan> D:
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: любители уютненького и те, у кого батхерт без признания их чсв
<kaljan> что такое уютненький?
<shenmue> ты зря. многие вещи полезные из блогов узнаю
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: дык.это любители уютненького пишут:)
<skai-falkorr> есть всего 10 категорий блоговодов
<shenmue> нука
<skai-falkorr> любители уютненького и носители овер9000 ЧСВ
<kaljan> 2
<shenmue> чсв это чоу?
<kaljan> чуйство собственной важнасти
<shenmue> аа... =)
<skai-falkorr> kaljan: есть 10 категорий людей: те, кто понимает двоичную систему исчисления и те, кто не понимает;)
<shenmue> тонко =))))))))))))0
<kaljan> :D
<kaljan> класс
<shenmue> хм... а для двоичной системы 1 и ноль как то по своему звучит?
<skai-falkorr> 1 и 0
<shenmue> для 16-ричной естьсвои названия
<skai-falkorr> ВНЕЗАПНО да?
<kaljan> 00 01 10
<alexey_> неужели никто не знает, как правильно примонтировать сетевой диск?
<kaljan> скай-фактор, есть еще одна категоря
<kaljan> :)
<skai-falkorr> alexey_: знают, но тебе не скадут
<alexey_> точнее, чего он раньше монтировался, а сейчас нет?
<shenmue> после десяти идет 1А вроде и у нее уже свое название а не просто один а
<kaljan> я так и знал что ты от нас что-то скрываешь :)
<skai-falkorr> kaljan: тех, кто не модет прочесть ник правильно с первой попытки?
<alexey_> почему? не скажут?
<[Raiden]> alexey_: думаю тип фс надо задать  -t CIFS или как-то ещё
<skai-falkorr> alexey_: а ты не сказал волшебное слово
<[Raiden]> лучше посмотри гугль )
<kaljan> нее, это не относится к системам счисления :)
<alexey_> пожалуйста, говорил
<alexey_> Еще раз, пожалуйста
<skai-falkorr> дык меня в этот момент рядом не было:)
<skai-falkorr> в чем там проблема то?
<alexey_> Почему раньше эта строка работала, а сейчас нет?
<alexey_> точнее команда?
<skai-falkorr> фаза луны?
<kaljan> sudo mount //192.168.0.7/DuneHDD_19e62fdc_3238_42ad_90eb_950211931ad0 /home/alexey/Share -o rw,iocharset=utf8
<skai-falkorr> может ип дхцп выдало другой?али на той стороне чет понастроили?или обнова самбы пришла и все похерилось в настройках самбы?
<alexey_> обнова - возможно. раньше убунту была 9.10
<skai-falkorr> так последний раз работало в 9.10?
<alexey_> да
<alexey_> на той стороне ничего не менялось
<skai-falkorr> ну что тут скажешь.нафига обновлялся?
<alexey_> перейти обратно на 9.10?
<alexey_> ИП остался старый
<lukinfore> ку
<lukinfore> вот я не понимаю
<lukinfore> если шрифт в коньках работает
<lukinfore> то он и в мксах гдето должен быть?
<lukinfore> *иксах
<skai-falkorr> ага
<lukinfore> а почему его тогда хлсфонтс не кажет?
<lukinfore> ьред какойто
<lukinfore> или xft шрифты отдельно гдето?
<skai-falkorr> кониг коньков и название шрифта покажи
<skai-falkorr> и скриншот
<lukinfore> xftfont URW Gothic L-10:bold
<lukinfore> $xlsfonts |grep urw
<lukinfore> -urw-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-adobe-symbol
<lukinfore> -urw-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-iso10646-1
<kamysh> !paste > lukinfore
<ubuntuhelp> lukinfore, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> ты его по имени центури скулбук л посмотри
<skai-falkorr> он?
<alexey_> жаль, я думал мой вопрос не сложный
<kamysh> !ask > alexey_
<ubuntuhelp> alexey_, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> kamysh: не так
<kamysh> alexey_: обрати на последние слова ;)
<skai-falkorr> !q > alexey_
<ubuntuhelp> alexey_, please see my private message
<kamysh> !й
<kamysh> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<[Raiden]> fc-match "URW Gothic L"
<[Raiden]> мб так
<kamysh> skai-falkorr: возможно
<lukinfore> skai-falkorr, а по инглиш как это будет? century? не находит
<kamysh> alexey_: я не в теме
<kamysh> звиняй
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: готик всегда бл из сери century
<skai-falkorr> cntury schoolbok
<skai-falkorr> *schoolbook
<alexey_> ладно, всем пока
<lukinfore> ну школу тоже не находит
<lukinfore> я в wbar его хотел
<[Raiden]> если шрифта нет, он может другим заменяться.
<[Raiden]> или если ест ьсоотв правило
<lukinfore> в коньках ниразу не заменяется вроде
<lukinfore> в иксах в смысле?
<[Raiden]> пример: fc-match "times"
<[Raiden]> подмена times нимбусом, в моем слуе
<[Raiden]> чае*
<[Raiden]> fc-match "URW Gothic L"
<[Raiden]> a010013l.pfb: "URW Gothic L" "Book"
<lukinfore> а у меня дежавю выдает
<lukinfore> те это он и есть?
<lukinfore> ща гляну
<[Raiden]> dpkg -S a010013l.pfb
<[Raiden]> gsfonts: /usr/share/fonts/type1/gsfonts/a010013l.pfb
<shenmue> обоину класную нашел
<shenmue> http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/87710 =)
<[Raiden]> поставьте себе font-manager , там поиск есть и посмотреть можно сразу как выглядит. в топку всякие xlsfonts и т.д.
<[Raiden]> shenmue: )
<kaljan> классно, однако листочек не удался :)
<kaljan> тени неверные
<shenmue> кста сайтец ничего =)
<[Raiden]> http://www.goodfon.ru/
<shenmue> http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/290734 ы
<[Raiden]> http://www.desktopnexus.com/
<[Raiden]> из заметок
<paulter> всем привет. Установил kubuntu 10.10 - появилась странная проблема, с LiveCD отлично работал эффект "Blur" для KWin. После установки при включении эффектов blur не включается, но еще и отключается модуль полупрозрачности. Видеокатра intel. Никто не сталкивался? Спасибо.
<[Raiden]> с интелом не сталкивался. если ничег оне поможет попробуй написат ьна kubuntu.ru форум
<[Raiden]> )
<paulter> интересно, что же с лайвсиди работает отлично
<paulter> настройки идентичны
<kaljan> драйвера криво встали?
<mati75> [Raiden]: где-то я увидел свое имя
<paulter> kaljan: да вроде нет, как обычно. в glxinfo всё верно.
<kaljan> ну, тогда в силу ограниченности своих знаний спишу все на фазу луны :D
<VUbuntu> всем привет
<VUbuntu> нужна помощь
<lukinfore> [Raiden], спасибо
<VUbuntu> есть кто-то живой
<VUbuntu> ?
<kaljan> ну :)
<kaljan> хватит флудить :)
<garry-78> Доброго времени суток!
<kaljan> хай
<kaljan> в россии ноч
<VUbuntu> нужно составить список используемой литературы в опен офисе а как это исполнить не знаю
<garry-78> Ну не во всей
<Megido> хм че с нумпадом
<VUbuntu> а в опен офисе нельзя?
<garry-78>  VUbuntu:  формат - маркеры и нумерация?
<VUbuntu> нужно что бы каждый источник в тексте отображался в виде [номер источника] а в списке используемой литературы автоматичеески по алфавиту сортировался
<garry-78> VUbuntu: не очень понял, тебе нужны сноски в тексте на страницу с перечнем списка литературы?
<VUbuntu> да
<XuMuK> всем привед, каго не видел
<VUbuntu> в тексте например [1] а в списке что бы сортировка ишла по алфавиту
<garry-78> VUbuntu: сервис - сноски
<VUbuntu> XuMuK: хай
<VUbuntu> garry-78:  где они находятся я знаю а как именно в таком формате сделать?
<garry-78> VUbuntu: Я на практике не сталкивался, нужды не было. Наверняка можно. Поищи в хелпе, благо по русски и вполне осмысленно.
<VUbuntu> хех как все тяжело....
<[Raiden]> анек нравится... http://paste.org.ru/?a0th17
<garry-78>  VUbuntu: ни кто не обещал что будет легко=)
<VUbuntu> garry-78: :)
<VUbuntu> garry-78: просто такой офисный пакет серьезный, а элементарной настройки автосоставления источников нет.
<garry-78> VUbuntu: ну я в ворде такого тоже не припомню
<VUbuntu> garry-78:  та они ваще мудак_и ЗА ДЕНЬГИ ПРОДАЮТ И ТАКУЮ ЛАЖУ
<garry-78> VUbuntu: уху ещё и форматов напридумывали новых, на работе все в ооо, как придёт какой-нить  docx, люди в истерике биться начинают.
<[Raiden]> ))
<VUbuntu> так вроде ооо поддерживает докикс
<garry-78>  [Raiden]: эк тебя анекдот штырит=)
<kaljan> и наоборот :)
<VUbuntu> kaljan: разве??ъ
<garry-78> VUbuntu: поддерживает но не на 100%, если в нём куча таблиц и прочей фигни, открываеться весьма криво
<VUbuntu> garry-78: а ну это да
<kaljan> ну тут дофига форматов новых прикрутили
<VUbuntu> garry-78: ооо хорош но как по мне то 2003/97 офис был самый четкий и понятный. нужно его аналог сделать под linx
<[Raiden]> впринципе можно пускать , наверняка есть хавту по вайну
<garry-78> VUbuntu: пришлось купить одну копию офиса, чтоб народу конвертить документы в читаемый формат
<[Raiden]> и ест ьшороварный кроссовер офис - мод вайна
<garry-78> [Raiden]: 2003й без особых бубнов под вайном работает
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> я не пробовал
<VUbuntu> [Raiden]: дело не в том что бы запустить а в том что бы сделать open sourse
<garry-78> [Raiden]: на крайняк поднимается виртуальная машина с виндой
<VUbuntu> garry-78: utvjhjq
<VUbuntu> геморой
<[Raiden]> думаю конкретно мсо опен не будет. И по возможности они будут делать всё, что бы не включат ьв него нормальную поддержку одф
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> так что привыкай к ооо, ещё ест ьибм лотус симфони
<VUbuntu> garry-78: linux давно пошла в массы на данный момент необходими максимально упростить настройку системы и установку приложений для обычного юзверя.
<garry-78> VUbuntu: да в убунту куда уже проще, диск воткнул - некст пару раз ткнул и всё
<VUbuntu> garry-78: да это приятно удивляет
<[Raiden]> это не так просто. слишком спонтанное развитие. ) допустим был хсплеш, теперь усплеш, был гконф, теперь заменяется на гконф... Слишком много изменений в короткий срок. Что бы сделать всё идеально.
<VUbuntu> но на этом не нужно останавливаться
<[Raiden]> *дконф
<[Raiden]> *плимут
<[Raiden]> Это просто примеры которые в голову пришли
<[Raiden]> + железо меняется постоянно. чипсеты и т.д.
<[Raiden]> везде из коробки в итоге не будет работать
<garry-78> [Raiden]: ни кто не спорит. мне уже трудно рассуждать с точки зрения простого юзера=) Всем угодить трудно.
<kaljan> не, чтобы массы пошли на линукс, надо сделать его _настолько_ простым, чтобы терминал не приходилось открывать ни разу, вообще, вот тогда будет народу больше, да
<kaljan> потому что у людей терминал ассоциируется с чем-то труднопостижимым и нереальным
<kaljan> потому что в винде терминал открывают когда что-то идет не так, к примеру :)
<VUbuntu> garry-78: [Raiden]: просто я думаю так, что если мне нужно поработать с документами я должен именно работать с документами а не заниматься лишним гемороем. настройку и оптимизацию пусть делают програмисты.
<[Raiden]> да  , есть такое... гуи средств для настройки надо бы поболее и лучше как-то связанных. типа как ДракХ в мандирве или яст в сусе.
<shenmue> в винде открывал терминал однажды ибо через гуи элементарно никак не сделать бэкап настроек сети
<VUbuntu> kaljan: а то начинается монтирование перемонтирование, заточка переточка :)
<[Raiden]> VUbuntu: согласен )
<[Raiden]> в общем нужно что бы к работе сразу был готовый
<kaljan> ну убунту потихоньку идет к этому
<kaljan> вон центр  приложений сделали, уже шикарно
<garry-78> VUbuntu: но чтобы просто поработать с документами, надо сперва уметь с ними работать, если ты первый раз увидел компьютер что ворд что врайтер один чёрт ни фига не понятно=)
<kaljan> засунуть подальше gconf-editor, изменить чуть настройки рабочего стола, чтобы было еще яснее и понятнее
<[Raiden]> подвижки есть ,спору нет. Возможно ещё юникс лайк сам по себе сложный и кстати предполагает в том числе и работу в консоли. :) И может быт ьне лучший вариант для десктопа.
<garry-78> kaljan: надо посмотреть на этот центр что-ли, а то чо это я всё консоль да консоль=)
<VUbuntu> [Raiden]: тот же пример после установки системы не могу настроить vpn - оказывается нужно доустановить vpn пакеты а если я новичек и решил попробовать впервые . и как мне без инета узнать как настроить соединение ??:))
<VUbuntu> ппц короче :)
<[Raiden]> pkunzip.zip ^)
<VUbuntu> сразу тяга пропадет
<unim96> test
<ubuntuhelp> unim96, Failed!
<kaljan> !pong
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pong'
<unim96> привет. Меня видно?
<kaljan> да
<artus> нет
<kaljan> :D
<kaljan> ник шрёдингера :D
<VUbuntu> ребят а как вы думаете может ли при достижении определенного уровня пользователей linux стать платной?????????
<UNIm95> Э кто за подражатель?
<VUbuntu> unim96: да
<kaljan> VUbuntu: вон мандрива платная если не ошибаюсь
<kaljan> тупо за то что ПО делают к ней
<garry-78> unim96: тебя нет, только твоя писанина видна=)
<kaljan> а линукс как ядро - навряд ли
<VUbuntu> kaljan: нет есть и бесплатный дистрибутив spring 2010
<unim96> unim95 сам подражатель
<kaljan> ну, года 3 назад дистрибутив spring 2010 навряд ла был :)
<UNIm95> народ ну не наглёж ли?
<[Raiden]> VUbuntu: Думаю что нет, дистрибутивы могут быть платные. В качестве примера можно привести ред хат энтерпрайз. Если надо - бери сорцы и собирай, а бинарный дистр и поддержка за деньги.
<kaljan> :D
<shenmue> если чо то винда бесплатна
<UNIm95> unim96: ты не пофигел часом?
<VUbuntu> shenmue: ^)
<kaljan> shenmue: O_o
<kaljan> почему?
<garry-78> VUbuntu: Мандрива энтерпрайз тоже платная
<VUbuntu> garry-78: ye 'nj lf
<VUbuntu> garry-78: это да
<kaljan> есть же там поддержка платная, типо объявнят, научат, покажут
<kaljan> :D
<unim96> unim95 иди лесом
<garry-78> VUbuntu: Так что всё может
<kaljan> спокойным, выразительным тихим голосом
<[Raiden]> если будет больше закрытого софта и платного под линукс, т омогу тбыт ьдистры с ним, и цена будет зависеть от этого набора...
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<unim96> может кто подскажет ирк клиент на симбиан 60?
<VUbuntu> kaljan: garry-78: тогда еще вопрос какие есть хорошие редакторы видео и звука в линух??7
<VUbuntu> unim96: ирс ?
<[Raiden]> а проэкт гну ( и софт в его рамках) и ядро будут бесплатны пока вообще существуют ) Я думаю
<kaljan> честно - я под винду-то не знаю, никогда не интересовался :)
<kaljan> !irc-client
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='irc-client'
<unim96> а то веб морда не очень
<unim96> vubuntu да
<kaljan> есть какие-то
<garry-78> VUbuntu: Audacity редактор звука хороший
<[Raiden]> фишка ещё в том что открытый софт не так просто закрыть
<kaljan> а закрытый открыть - проще простого :D
<garry-78> VUbuntu: С видео хуже
<[Raiden]> всегда можно взять прошлую версию под открытой лицензией и сделат ьфорк.
<[Raiden]> )
<VUbuntu> еще вопрос могу ли я пользоваться линуксом и такими прогами как gimp и OOO в коммерческих целях??
<VUbuntu> в плане законодательства
<VUbuntu> ??ъ
<kaljan> [Raiden]: вот и я о чем, сделают допустим новую версию линукса платной, и все, бувдет linux-2 , старая версия, снова бесплатный :)
<shenmue> в оффисе? для работы?
<kaljan> да
<kaljan> кажется
<VUbuntu> shenmue: да
<shenmue> да можешь
<[Raiden]> ну, если говорить о теориях, то такое может быть. )
<kaljan> может, но ведь тот же линукс сделали из minix
<kaljan> если сделают платным ооо что ж начнется :D
<kaljan> а minix из
<shenmue> там же либре оффис вышла
<kaljan> как его, забыл как зовется
<kaljan> тоже из чегото гнушного кароч
<VUbuntu> kaljan: та да представляю если ооо сделают платным :))
<kaljan> сделают свой ооо. из исходников, переназовут и пустят :)
<[Raiden]> ну вообще не совсем так. Миникс возмож но линусом рассматривался как модель, но никак не из. Кода минкса в лине нет.
<kaljan> изначально б\это был переделанный миникс, если не ошибаюсь
<[Raiden]> ошибаешся
<kaljan> :)
<kaljan> упс
<kaljan> пойду повикипедьлю
<shenmue> страшное слово
<kaljan> да, согласен
<[Raiden]> проэкт гну старше чем миникс , хотя своё ядро видимо они не написали к тому моменту (да и к сегодняшнему походу тоже - hurd). А ядро Линус написал с 0. Миникс просто нравился ему :)
<[Raiden]> ну, примерно так.
<VUbuntu> так есть тут програмисты?
<kaljan> а зачем ? :)
<VUbuntu> есть или нет?
<VUbuntu> :)
<kaljan> я не знаю :)
<kaljan> а для чего, ты скажи :
<VUbuntu> блин помогите рограмерам ооо сделать нормальное менб для создания списка используемых источников!!!!!!!!!!!
<SergeyIT> VUbuntu, тебе шашечки или ехать?
<kaljan> хыы :D
<VUbuntu> я фигею зачем простое так усложнять
<VUbuntu> хрен поймешь что и как тут делать :))
<[Raiden]> напиши им багрепорт ) что типа сложно очень и требует доработки.
<[Raiden]> может даже кто-т опрочитает
<kaljan> IT'S A VERY HART!!!
<kaljan> мда, я не силен в английском
<kaljan> *D
<VUbuntu> you not so smart in english
<XuMuK> and you? are you?
<XuMuK> если ты даже глагол не вписал, что в английском просто абракадабра...
<SergeyIT> для русскоязычных это не проблема )
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> ага) те самые парни с рязанским акцентом))
<XuMuK> гг
<VUbuntu> me too
<VUbuntu> my english bad too
<VUbuntu> dont worry
<VUbuntu> be happy
<garry-78> VUbuntu: xnj ns nfv vtn`im&
<XuMuK> тада уж I'm either.
<garry-78> VUbuntu: тфу, я говорю что ты там метёшь?=)
<XuMuK> и опять без глаголов))
<VUbuntu> nothin intresting
<XuMuK> ппц
<VUbuntu> is
<VUbuntu> is bad '
<VUbuntu> here are you
<XuMuK> I feel you're gonna go out here soon...
<garry-78> I do not speak english only in russian=)
<VUbuntu> как переводится?
<kaljan> я не говорю английски только в русских
<kaljan> :D
<XuMuK> сразу видно переводил транслэйтер гугла))
<kaljan> нее
<XuMuK> узнаю стиль))*
<kaljan> вот гугл переводчик
<kaljan> Я не говорю только на английском языке в России
<VUbuntu> Why should I go out&
<VUbuntu> ?
<kaljan> а первый вариант - мой :D
<XuMuK> cause you're speaking out of channel topic...
<kaljan> но я почти уже достик понимания переводчика гугла :)
<XuMuK> kaljan: а де половину букф растерял тада? о_О )
<kaljan> ну, почти же :)
<VUbuntu> XuMuK: oh sorry i am so stupid sorry//
<kaljan> !apt
<ubuntuhelp> пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg является основным средством управления пакетами. Короткое руководство по apt-get здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/apt на анг. тут  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto также !Synaptic (Gnome) или !Adept (KDE).
<kaljan> !dkpg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='dkpg'
<XuMuK> !dpkg
<ubuntuhelp> dpkg является Debian пакетным менеджером для обслуживания системы, которые вместе с APT, основные в Ubuntu для пакетно инструментальных средств управления.
<[Green]> люди, канал русскоязычный, все говорим на русском
<XuMuK> тада уж...
<kaljan> промазал :)
<VUbuntu> ubuntuhelp: you are so smart man :)
<VUbuntu> lol
<XuMuK> [Green]: именно ето мы и пытаемсо внедрить в его поврежденный моск))
<kaljan> [Green]: это не английскйи, это английский русский :) или русскйи английский :)
<kaljan> шухер.
<XuMuK> +VUbuntu | ubuntuhelp: you are so smart man :)
<XuMuK> каго нить ещё ета фраза добила?))
<XuMuK> гг
<kaljan> :D
<kaljan> не, не надо, а то я тут один останусь! :D
<garry-78> Зелёный явно в теме=)
<XuMuK> [Green]: можешь снять) я осознал свой косяг и больше не буду)
<XuMuK> просто меня вставил его английский)
<garry-78> меня английский не вставляет, я его не знаю почти
<XuMuK> garry-78: учи, будет)
<garry-78>  XuMuK: я слишком ленивый, и старый
<kaljan> а мы в универе учим немецкий, в следующем семестре экзамен, а я ничего не знаю, просто прихожу в среду в 6 часов каждую неделю, за 10 минут учу 10 слов, сдаю и ухожу, вот и все обучение :)
<garry-78> как изменить значёк раскладки клавиатуры на рус/eng
<XuMuK> garry-78: надо в гконф едиторе убрать галку с show_keyboard_layouts_as_flags
<XuMuK> или как то наподобие...
<XuMuK> kaljan: ппц у тя институт)
<XuMuK> kaljan: куда потом с такими знаниями? )
<bggooo> в 10.04 и выше эту опцию убрали вообще
<[Raiden]> надо две иконки и включение отображения флагов. В гугле полно примеров
<kaljan> XuMuK: у нас со всего потока (9 факультетов) набралось немцев - 4 человека :)
<XuMuK> garry-78: дядя райден плохого не посоветует)) а флаги могу скинуть))
<garry-78> XuMuK: ищю
<garry-78> ищу тоесть
<kaljan> [Raiden]: я кстати пытался поменять клавиатурку на значки - ничего не вышло, то есть я скачал флажки, положил в папку, поменял значения в гконфе, перезагрузился - и фиг
<bggooo> [Raiden], верно говорит, положи их в ~/.icons/flags
<kaljan> дада, вот туда и клал - и фиг
<garry-78> а вы английский английский , тут про русски то не знаешь как писать=)
<bggooo> kaljan, у меня все айс работает)
<shenmue> по русски писать легко
<kaljan> пришлось оставить их там лежать до лучших времен
<[Raiden]> kaljan: до 10.10 работало  у меня. Тут ещё не пробовал, но другие пишут работает
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: помнишь ты мне давно ещё говорил как ето сделать... у меня тоже всё работало...
<XuMuK> чо то вы не то, видать, делаете)
<kaljan> да нет,все то :)
<kaljan> showflags - меняем, значки - складируем, перезагружаемся, смотрим на красный перечеркнутый кружок, меняем showflags, перезагружаемся, смотрим на клавиатурку
<kaljan> алгоритм такой :D
<[Raiden]> http://welinux.ru/post/2129/
<[Raiden]> kaljan: может дело в регистре? showflags и showFlags
<kaljan> я тупо заходил в гконф, находил там это значение, и менял :)
<kaljan> щас, запущу систему, еще раз попробую
<bggooo> kaljan, а флаги как обозвал?
<kaljan> us ru
<kaljan> только они svg были
<kaljan> >_>
<bggooo> ну у меня свг и никаких проблем
<kaljan> <_<
<bggooo> он на расширения не смотрит видимо)
<kaljan> хмм
<[Raiden]> я оставил как есть, с faenza темой  икнка клавы меня не бесит или привык просто
<bggooo> правда у меня eg и ru :)
<kaljan> так, линукс загрузился :D
<kaljan> http://welinux.ru/post/2129/
<[Raiden]> http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1106/h_1289082162_8baf8e9a8c.png
<[Dmitry]> [Raiden]: Только что эту картинку обнаружил в разделе на которые жаловались
<[Raiden]> ?
<kaljan> так, перезагрузка
<[Dmitry]> [Raiden]: Это я так, просто к слову)
<[Raiden]> [Dmitry]: не очень понял. В каком разделе?
<[Dmitry]> Ну у меня там :)
<[Dmitry]> Когда жмут кнопку "пожаловаться"
<[Raiden]> )
<kaljan> хы
<[Raiden]> чел мог бы панель кильнуть.
<kaljan> красный перечеркнутый кружок :)
<kaljan> не вышло :)
<[Raiden]> имена не те мб или лежат не там
<bggooo> kaljan, полтергейст блин)
<kaljan775> .icons/flags
<kaljan775> все верно
<[Raiden]> ru и  us ?
<kaljan775> lf
<kaljan775> да, ру и ус
<garry-78> хм что-то не хотят отображаться фражки
<garry-78> флажки тоесть
<[Raiden]> ещё один )
<kaljan775> красный перечеркнутый кружок, да ? :)
<garry-78> ещё а всё ещё
<garry-78> не*
<bggooo> :) парни это не ваш год))
<kaljan775> :D
<garry-78> да блин нафига индикатор с аплетом уведомлений было скрещивать
<garry-78> что не релиз то всё больше и больше напильник нужен=)
<XuMuK> вот только что сделал по ссылке райдена... http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1106/h_1289082758_242d3ddb11.png
<kaljan> а может стоит их на русском языке назвать
<kaljan> ус ру
<kaljan> сша русская
<kaljan> так, к примеру
<XuMuK> правда есть косячок... када система на русском, там вместо флагов кирпич))
<bggooo> кстати, я сейчас проверил, если назвать один из флагов ru то второй можно называть вообще как угодно
<kaljan> кирпич
<garry-78> у меня 2 кирпича и всё=(
<kaljan> вот и я о чем
<bggooo> он всеравно нормально работает, а если оба как попало, то не работает
<kaljan> щас еще раз перезагружу
<bggooo> стой
<bggooo> зачем грузить убей гном панел
<bggooo> и делов
<[Raiden]> Гм, у меня тоже не меняется.  остаетя клава и надпись
<kaljan> :D
<XuMuK> kaljan: можно просто логаут
<XuMuK> не надо перегружаццо...
<kaljan775> ок
<kaljan> а, почему гарри быстрее меня
<XuMuK> у вас маверик?
<garry-78> не работает короче в 10.10
<kaljan775> не-а
<kaljan> 10 10 у меня
<garry-78> kaljan: и?
<kaljan> и красный перечеркнутый кружок :)
<garry-78> kaljan: аналогично коллега =)
<kaljan> :D
<garry-78> может картинки как по другому должны называться, или есть ещё папка от куда система их берёт?
<kaljan> я думаю, второе
<Megido> где лежат экраны входа в систему?
<Megido> собсна добавить нада
<XuMuK> тут тишина или я завис?
<XuMuK> видать первое...
<kaljan> завис
<Megido> ку да ети картинки ложить епт
<bggooo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/ru_en.png :)
<Megido> блин чем вы так гнома настраиваете о.О
<kaljan> ага, клавиатурку меняем на руус
<[Raiden]> Хм, зашел в гконф, снял галку и снова поставил
<kaljan> и :)
<[Raiden]> флаги прорисовались
<kaljan> хмм >_>
<Megido> аууу
<bggooo> а?
<[Raiden]> теперь работает, в 10.10
<Megido> bggooo: чем ты его так настроил?
<bggooo> руками)
<kaljan> [Raiden]: у тебя как зовется ключ, showFlags - true, я прав?
<[Raiden]> kaljan: ну да
<Megido> bggooo:  в мониторе ковыряца ?
<kaljan775> хм, и флаги лежат в домашней папке/.icons/flags/ us.png ru.png ?
<Megido> мда
<[Raiden]> kaljan: потыркай галку мышой в гконфе
<bggooo> Megido, не все проще)
<kaljan775> потыкал
<kaljan775> раз 10 потыкал :)
<Megido> bggooo: ну и
<kaljan775> и ничего
<[Raiden]> а релогин делал?
<bggooo> Скачай пакет Elegant GNOME
<bggooo> а там потом допилишь
<kaljan> чет пиджин долго грузится
<Megido> bggooo: где ето такое искать?
<kaljan> не-а
<kaljan> фиг
<Megido> а вроди нашол
<[Raiden]> бб
<bggooo_> бай
<bggooo_> ну вот ставь, пол дела уже сделаешь)
<kaljan775> может, в /usr/share/icons папку создать и положить?
<bggooo_> kaljan, поробуй хуже не будет)
<XuMuK> в инструкции (и у меня) они лежат в ~/.icons/flags
<XuMuK> и всё работает
<Megido> bggooo_: блин нет такой фигни  как elegant-gnome
<bggooo_> Megido, сек
<kaljan775> как у нас там в переходить, через cd /usr/share/icons ?
<garry-78> Megido:  ppa:elegant-gnome/ppa
<bggooo_> Megido, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Gnome+Pack?content=127826
<Megido> garry-78: ога
<Megido> че такое  murrine движок ?
<Megido> ну и нафик нужен етот елегант?
<garry-78> Megido: тем кто холодильники в чёрный цвет красит
<Megido> ваще песец
<Megido> еще и шрифт поменялся
<Megido> терь с лупой сидеть пидеца
<garry-78> выбели другую тему
<garry-78> выбери
<Megido> можна както родные значки вернуть?
<kaljan> да
<kaljan> тему вернуть или поменять
<kaljan775> правой кнопкой по рабочему столу
<kaljan775> вкладка тема
<kaljan775> настроить
<Megido> а можна в рамке окна кнопки _ |_| X напрво переместить?
<kaljan775> вкладка значки
<kaljan775> можно
<kaljan775> но я не помню сейчас уже как, погугли
<Megido> ага нашол
<kaljan> мне лично удобнее на правой, потому что у меня виртуальная система, и все очень похожу, чтобы отличать винду от убунты :)
<garry-78> всё спать, удачи всем
<kaljan> давай
<Megido> почему размер указтеля не двигаеца?
<XuMuK> пока
<Megido> какой есть прикольный шрифт?
<kaljan> тебе русские буковки или английские?
<kaljan> английские вот Tempus Sans ITC
<Megido> у меня такого нет
<Megido> так ша чет поставлю
<Megido> ето же ттф шрифты?
<kaljan> Kozuka Gothic Pro EL
<Megido> готик ша ставица
<kaljan> а вот знаешь, flash не показывает ттф ли это шрифты :)
<kaljan> но больше похожи на векторные
<kaljan> mistral
<kaljan> прописные :)
<kaljan> Monotype Corsiva раздельные красивые
<Megido> не я тода точн ниче не увижу :D
<Megido> kaljan: посмотрим
<Megido> если найду
<Megido> блин такие окна прикольные а кнопки слева :(
<Megido> блин как уделать чтоб ссылки открывались в ОПЕРЕ
<kaljan> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<Megido> нет случайно какогото  пакета с обоями?
<kaljan> вот, открываешь командную строку, копируешь, жмешь энтер
<kaljan> получаешь кнопки справа
<Megido> кто такой метасити?
<kaljan> где?
<Megido> metacity
<Megido> ^
<kaljan> а, забей, просто скопируй и вставь
<kaljan> это как реестр в винде
<kaljan> получилось?
<Megido> не
<kaljan> всмысле, не запускал?
<Megido> аварийный останов
<kaljan> хм
<kaljan> загадочно
<Megido> емм где можна сделать панели непрозрачными?
<ParanoyaM> Доброй ночи
<Megido> бррр
<Megido> переставил тему и значки опять вправо уползли
<Megido> наверно етот елегант шутил
<Megido> прет
<Megido> где теперь ту фигню настравиать?
<kaljan> какую
<Megido> елегант гном
<kaljan> хз :)
<Megido> какая есть нармальная дока
<Megido> нармальная ето какую я могу запихнуть в любой угол и указать празмер
<shenmue> tint2
#ubuntu-ru 2010-11-07
<Megido> все наигрался :D
<shenmue> &
<shenmue> ?
<Megido> кайро завис нафик
<Megido> такс
<Megido> как обьяснить ему че ненада пихать туда открытые приложения?
<shenmue> не знаю
 * shenmue никогда не разговаривал с доками
<Megido> и я ((
<Megido> нужно позвать гари потера
<XuMuK> блин, прикольный фильмец про фейсбук))
<XuMuK> советую)
 * XuMuK предвидит вопрос от User016[web]
 * XuMuK прогналсо)
<XuMuK> If there where Miranda for Linuux I would be its happy user too... :(
<kaljan> еше раз
<kaljan> порусски :)
<Megido> де обои лежат?
<kaljan> наведи на обои и посмотри , там ссылка появится, а так - можешь скачать и поставить
<dinya24> привет у кого нибудь l2tp на ubuntu 10.10 работает?
<kaljan> аа, шикарно, я нарисовал снежинки )
<pahan> а что такое link-local в таблице маршрутизации?
<Megido> чем бы еще гнома понастравать
<kaljan> О_о ты еще не спишь ?:)
<kaljan> я тут себе наваял программу на турбе, снег идет, сижу, снег идет, хорошо :D
<kaljan> через 4,5 часа вставать
<TomFarr> вставай
<Megido> не я днем сплю
<Megido> ето де флаги лежат? я забыл
<Megido> как гифы пристроить?
<kaljan> гифа к чему?
<Megido> флажки
<Megido> с анимацией
<Megido> gconftool-2 --type bool --set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/indicator/showFlags true ето включит после рестарта иксов?
<artus> а че не ?
<jillsmitt> уважение - это когда человек, вытаскивает оба наушника, когда говорит с вами
<sharikoff> пщщ
<xopek> кц
<xopek> какой жаббер-сервер установить
<sharikoff> ejabberd
<sharikoff> самое гуд
<xopek> почему не wildfire?
<sharikoff> это же явовское гавно?
<sharikoff> как и опен
<xopek> a ejabberd который на ерланге?
<sharikoff> да
<xopek> вот и пужает шо я не знаю ерланга
<sharikoff> атайм месяца 2 уже после установки
<sharikoff> а я знаю?
<sharikoff> =)
<xopek> ладно
<xopek> убедил)
<xopek> я то я вже раз 20 мейк прервал
<xopek> то к одному кинусь то к другомц
<sharikoff> к нему транспорты удобно имхо прикручивать
<sharikoff> у меня попсовенький серв
<sharikoff> с аськой и мримом
<sharikoff> с блекджеком и шлюхами
<xopek> такой и надо
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> где то полдн включая обновления зон срв записей
<sharikoff> *полдня
 * Aceler поставил zimbra ради этого
<Aceler> Это на тему преферанса и куртизанок.
<sharikoff> да зачем лишнее..
<Offoffoff> Йохоххохоохохо
<xopek> и бутылка водки
<Megido> тупой вопрос , как размонтировать :D
<xopek> umount -a
<xopek> umount /dev/sdX
<Megido> о
<Megido> сильно не бейте но почему на нтфс разделе не хотят запускаца вин игры?
<korvin> yfdthyjt gjnjve xnj ns d kbyerct
<korvin> *наверное, потому что ты в линуксе
<Megido> неее
<xopek> потому что прав мало
<Megido> хватает
<Megido> я вот думаю мош сюда нада UUID=98782E83782E5FEC /mnt/E/ ntfs-3g users,defaults,umask=0 0 0 exec дописать?
<Megido> хотя я наверное не то сказал
<Megido> они запускаюца но вайн кидает ошибку
<xopek> а какую ошибку, предстоит отгадать посетителям канала!
<Chyngishan> Всем привет =)
<xopek> первый дозвонившийся к нам и назвавший верный ответ выиграет 20000000 рублей!
<Chyngishan> всех с прошедшим праздником единства =)
<Megido> какую какую самую обычную
<Megido> в программе обнаруженва ошибка она будет закрыта
<xopek> и первая подсказка - это самая обычная ошибка!
<Megido> Chyngishan: ето че такое?
<Megido> xopek: я так и сказал
<Chyngishan> память не может быть прочитана
<xopek> Megido, а я сексуальная дура-ведущая
<Megido> xopek: О.о
<xopek> ага
<Megido> xopek: че из тех слов правда?
<xopek> мммм
<xopek> дура?
<Megido> :D
<xopek> ну а с фат раздела запускается?
<Megido> xopek: у мя ехт2
<xopek> ну а шо на нтфс грешишь то
<Megido> xopek: на нтфсе фильмы , музыка . . .
<Megido> кароче он бльшой
<xopek> ну это не значит что не пускается из-за того что там нтфс
<Megido> дык игрушка то под виндус о.О
<Chyngishan> народ. а новая 10.10 поддерживает процессоры типа ай 3 или ай 7?
<xopek> ну а при чем тут нтфс то???
<xopek> Chyngishan, разумеется...
<xopek> ...нет
<Megido> xopek: он примонченый
<xopek> шучу. разумеется поддерживает.
<xopek> Megido, ну и что?
<Chyngishan> ништяк. а то стоит генту родная, а так хочется бунту
<Megido> ну так все что на нем есть и все что будет нармално не запустица
<xopek> Chyngishan, сгинь, неверный
<Megido> еще один
<Chyngishan> ну это нормально
<xopek> Megido, и ваще мне твой умаск не нравится
<Megido> xopek: я незнаючто он значит :D
<xopek> Megido, man man man!
<Megido> лень лень лень
<xopek> как говорил дедушка lenny
<xopek> (c)
<Megido> от слова лень
<Chyngishan> а ещё вопрос такой. где взять нормальные мануалы для блендера на русском языке для "чайников"?
<xopek> Megido, ну если тебе лень то и мне лень тебе что-то печатать полезное
<xopek> Chyngishan, поискать на торрент-трекерах и дц-хабах
<Megido> xopek: ну если напичатаеш то другое дело :)
<Chyngishan> да я нашёл целый двд всяких мануалов. нужно основы основ для совсем ......
<xopek> Megido, после того как ты осилишь ман
<Megido> xopek: неосилю я спать хочу
<Megido> интересно че у меня с нумпадом
<Megido> нум лок зажат а цифры все равно как курсоры работают
<alexandr> утро всем или дня!!!
<alexandr> кто нить подскажет как мак ос установить?
<Megido> никто не встречал прогу для просмотра скрытой инфы фотографии?
<Megido> типа чем фоткано когда
<xopek> она не скрытая
<xopek> самая обычная exif
<xopek> xnview
<Megido> ну да вобщето
<Megido> а где такое взять?
<xopek> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<alexandr> МасOS поставляется вместе с компьютером и в его стоимости заложена стоимость 2 дисков с самой OS и с дополнительными пакетами.
<alexandr> Если вы ищете адаптацию MacOS под PC , то это так называемая Хакинтош. Так как Хакинтош напрямую относится к нарушению авторских прав, то конечно ссылку тут никто не даст, ибо это противоречит правилам форума и грозит санкциями.
<alexandr> Сами же новые версии MacOS поставляются в магазинах и центрах Apple, причем есть и скачиваемые в формате dmg при оплате по банковской карте.
<Megido> нашол уже
<alexandr> облом с мак осом! :(
<Megido> можна из чего хош мака сделать
<Megido> хоть с линя хоть даже с венды
<alexandr> а как с линя то сделать?
<Megido> в гугле ищи
<Megido> ток сень ночью видел
<Megido> ес в истории найду дам ссылко
<Megido> незнаю там нету мош я и не оперой тода ходил
<Megido> нафик те мак скажи :D
<hookah> фига се. набрал в яндексе "ядерный взрыв". он предлагает 17 тыс картинок. я че-то пропустил?..
<alexandr> просто интересно стало про него
<Megido> xopek: в какой папке его устанавливать???
<Megido> запускаю он кричит нет паки там нет там и там  тоже нет
<Megido> hookah: терминатор 2, апитель сла 2 сматрел?
<DarkMasterLonely> люди хелп устанавливаю бубунту с минимал сиди, скоко инета примерно выкачаю метров?
<Megido> DarkMasterLonely: как минимум 200
<DarkMasterLonely> блин плохо =(
<Megido> че?
<DarkMasterLonely> слишком много
<DarkMasterLonely> =(
<Megido> телефоном качать чтоль решил?
<DarkMasterLonely> инет не безлимит 3г
<DarkMasterLonely> =)
<shenmue> надо тебе линукс майнт качать
<shenmue> там по дефолту кодеки и прочие няшки... не сильно разоришся
<DarkMasterLonely> мне просто нужна нулевая система без всяких извращений типа гуи =)
<DarkMasterLonely> а кодеки я и сам умею ставить =)
<shenmue> ммм.... нулевая это чистый хард что ли?
<DarkMasterLonely> нет, это консоль и базовые проги без которых система не запустится =)
<Megido> DarkMasterLonely: генту ставь 110 мб минималка
<Megido> правада еще 100 stage3
<gavaets> hi all!
<Megido> hi
<shenmue> исходники боше весят
<vir0id> DarkMasterLonely ставь сервак
<DarkMasterLonely> Megido, ага я пособие для установки для нубов так и не нашол по генте так что убунта =)
<gavaets> Товарищи! Есть ли у кого-нибудь проблемы со входом в icq через pidgin?
<shenmue> у меня их нет =) ибо не юзаю мессенджеры =)
<Megido> DarkMasterLonely: на
<gavaets> И почему я знал, что первый будет именно этот ответ? :)))
<Megido> cfdisk /dev/hda && mkfs.xfs /dev/hda1 && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/ && chroot /mnt/gentoo/ && env-update && . /etc/profile && emerge sync && cd /usr/portage && scripts/bootsrap.sh && emerge system && emerge vim && vi /etc/fstab && emerge gentoo-dev-sources && cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig && make install modules_install && emerge gnome mozilla-firefox openoffice && emerge grub && cp /boot
<vir0id> gavaets были
<gavaets> vir0id как решил?
<vir0id> gavaets я сделал учётку на оф. сайте. И по ней залогинелся
<gavaets> vir0id то есть зарегил новый номер?
<shenmue> Megido установка из бубунчу?
<Megido> gavaets: йа ша в пиджине
<Megido> shenmue: из лайвсиди
<vir0id> gavaets ну я не мог создать новую учётку в пидгине
<DarkMasterLonely> Megido, для установки что надо качать? минимал скачал уже =)
<vir0id> поэтому зарегал номер на сайте
<gavaets> Megido хм... а у меня пишет "От https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession получен неожиданный ответ: Ok"
<Megido> DarkMasterLonely: больш ниче
<Megido> Megido: стаге 3 потом скачаеш
<DarkMasterLonely> пойду на виртуалке попробую =)
<gavaets> vir0id Дело в том, чт оу меня есть учетка. Просто к ней не коннектит
<shenmue> помню в генте ставил шрифты.... emerge droid-ttf ... через 15 минут мне надоело ждать когда они же наконец поставятся
<Megido> shenmue: ага :D
<shenmue> я честно не понял что там компилилось
<Megido> shenmue: шрифты *ROFL*
<shenmue> как ты себе это предстовляешь?
<vir0id> gavaets кстати... я когда конектился новым номером, тогда тоже не конектили меня. Как решил? Методом научного тыка.
<Megido> shenmue: ну как каждый символ минуту расказывает йадру кто он такой
<gavaets> vir0id только что зашло. Убрал галки с "использовать ssl" и "использовать clientlogin" О_о
<shenmue> вообщем я попрощался с гентой... ибо не такой терпеливый да и за свет жалко платить
<Megido> какую виртуалку поставить?
<vir0id> gavaets а ну во
<vir0id> поздравляю
<Megido> shenmue: зато для сервака или работы в консоли самое то
<gavaets> vir0id спасибо, но серавно. С ssl безопаснее же
<vir0id> gavaets а еще безопаснее не сидеть в аське
<gavaets> vir0id много знакомых там сидят, и по другому с ними не связаться. Пока только одного на жабу перетащил :)
<vir0id> gavaets а мои все в скайпе
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<shenmue> Megido http://paste.ubuntu.com/527476/
<vir0id> Какие игры для linux вышли за последние 3-месяца =))))
<vir0id> ?????
<shenmue> ubuntu 10.10 вышла
<vir0id> не... я не о квестах
<shenmue> а квест
<vir0id> я о хонорах
<vir0id> =)))
<shenmue> "востонавливай иксы после обновления"
<Megido> shenmue: Slackware makes YOU work. :D
<shenmue> me считает что время ос для которых нужно толстые мануалы и борода уже давным давно прошло
<shenmue> http://oilrush-game.com/ вроде обещали уже выпустить
<gavaets> Господа, продолжаю терроризировать Вас тупыми вопросами :)
<gavaets> Стоит ли обновляться до 10.04.1 через автообновление или стоит поставить сызнова?
<Megido> !omg
<ubuntuhelp> (18:39:24) seenka: я тут новости почитал... вот теперь думаю как с 8.10 слезть на 8.04 (18:40:14) seenka: ну  для 8.04  200 обновлений (18:40:26) seenka: а для 8.10 шишь
<shenmue> как трудно найти фильм три икса
<vir0id> shenmue ну... трейлер конечто фигня.
<shenmue> vir0id сделай лучше
<vir0id> shenmue гх... поможешь?
<shenmue> конечно....
<shenmue> нет
<vir0id> ну значит не сделаю лучше
<Megido> вопрос: как создает виртуальные жесткие виртуалбокс?
<shenmue> точней спроси
<shenmue> чот не ясно что тебе не понятно
<vir0id> Megido легко  и просто. За пару кликов
<Megido> vir0id: ниче не сломаеца :D
<Megido> ?
<shenmue> всмысле куда ? или в чем разница между динамическим и обычным?
<vir0id> Вряд ли
<Megido> а можна раздел сделать 1 гб?
<Megido> или 2
<vir0id> Megido можно
<shenmue> диск или раздел? вообще да можно в обоих случаях
<Megido> так ну его нафиг ети виртуальные жесткие
<Megido> лучше раздел выкрою
<Megido> даже два
<shenmue> вб не пашет с разделами
<Megido> как непашет???
<shenmue> с реальными разделами нет
<shenmue> это только вм варе
<Megido> нач поставлю вмварю
<shenmue> платная
<Megido> хм
<Megido> нач пойду спать
<shenmue> +1
<Megido> :D
<korvin> не только
<korvin> qemu же
<Megido> а стоп какой спать
<Megido> как xnview поставить?
<Megido> там установщик кароче
<shenmue> судо аптитуде инстало потато
<Megido> неее его нет тама
<korvin> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=xnview+on+ubuntu
<korvin> внезапно
<NightElf> всем привеД
<NightElf> люди помогите
<NightElf> как удалить пакет, который я скачал с инета??
<NightElf> я его есессно поставл
<korvin> через апт
<NightElf> и теперь хочу удалить
<korvin> или дпкж
<korvin> или синаптик
<NightElf> !apt
<ubuntuhelp> пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg является основным средством управления пакетами. Короткое руководство по apt-get здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/apt на анг. тут  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto также !Synaptic (Gnome) или !Adept (KDE).
<korvin> или аптитюд
<NightElf> !dpkg
<ubuntuhelp> dpkg является Debian пакетным менеджером для обслуживания системы, которые вместе с APT, основные в Ubuntu для пакетно инструментальных средств управления.
<NightElf> !synaptic
<ubuntuhelp> GUI утилита для управления пакетами в Ubuntu. См здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/synaptic см. также !syn-msproxy на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<NightElf> !aptitud
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aptitud'
<shenmue> ><
<korvin> !aptitude
<ubuntuhelp> Пакетный менеджер APT. Как и apt-get, aptitude может устанавливать/удалять пакеты и их зависимости. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<shenmue> в приват можна ?
<shenmue> боту
<korvin> нужна
<korvin> !help | NightElf
<ubuntuhelp> NightElf: Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<korvin> !help > NightElf
<ubuntuhelp> NightElf, please see my private message
<Megido> как называеца фм. как то gcomander
<Megido> ?
<gavaets> А у кого-нить работает скуайп через пиджин?
<K3rb3r0S> gavaets: лучше бы jingle допилили
<gavaets> K3rb3r0S я спрашиваю, ибо знакомый говорил, что использует скайп чеерез пижаму. Хотелось бы и себе поставить. А что за jingle?
<K3rb3r0S> gavaets: а толку? все равно скайп ставить надо
<K3rb3r0S> пидгин его через API юзает
<K3rb3r0S> gavaets: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_(протокол)
<gavaets> K3rb3r0S спс
<K3rb3r0S> дополнение к jabber'у... позволяет видео аудио чат делать
<K3rb3r0S> jabber.ru поддерживает и ГуглТолкс
<Megido> tar умеет tgz распаковывать?
<shenmue> когда стандарты будут на аудио и видео протоколы? =(
<shenmue> скайп вообще щняга...
<korvin> Megido, tgz == tar.gz
<Megido> korvin: ну xjvpf неподходит
<korvin> зачем столько?
<korvin> я только xvf юзаю
<Megido> та то походу тока для tar.bz2 какой я всегда распаковывал и других не знал
<Megido> хотя в мане написано что тар давно сам думает что распаковывает
<korvin> это если принудительно ему не указывать
<korvin> j -- это для bzip2, а z -- для gzip, если не ошибаюсь
 * Megido пошол спать :/
<invision> народ mouse trap не запускается в чем может быть проблема?
<invision> пишет запуск и все ничего больше не происходит
<korvin> а что это такое?
<invision> причем висит процесс -_-
<invision> управление мышью с помощью вебки
<invision> ну написано так
<korvin> так а что он тебе при запуске должен показывать?
<invision> блин ну раз я запускаю программу и она висит в процессах и ничего не происходит, должно же что то открыться)
<korvin> а что должно происходить?
<korvin> управление мышью с помощью вебки -- что должно происходить?
<invision> это и должно, жвигаешь конечностью и мыш двигается господи)
<korvin> "вебка" -- веб-камера что ли?
<invision> да
<invision> хм что никто не подскажет -_-
<korvin> гм...
<korvin> поставил пакет, он в каком-нить меню должен появиться?
<invision> /usr/bin/mousetrap: line 149: /usr/bin/python2.5: No such file or directory
<invision> вот такую ошибку пишет
<invision> питона установил
<korvin> ну так блин
<invision> и флудит такой ошибкой
<korvin> ты как его(маустрап) ставил?
<invision> чеоез центр приложений ubuntu нашел python 2.5 и поставил)
<invision> или не то?:)
<invision> как уснтановить?)
<korvin> не петон, а маустрап
<invision> также через центр приложений
<invision> просто установил и все )
<korvin> ну не знаю, я поставил через синаптик -- всё нормально работает
<invision> как через синаптик ставить:D
<invision> я понял в чем ошибка
<invision> он пишет что usr/bin/python2.5 не обнаружен, однако у меня версия 2.6
<invision> как путь менять хз
<invision> ему
<korvin> !synaptic > invision
<ubuntuhelp> invision, please see my private message
<invision> where?
<invision> I do not see =(
<invision> ы я что с тоботом говорю
<invision> :)
<invision> бото
<invision> с
<invision> м соре за флуд руки кривые)
<Megido> аааа пацталом
<shenmue> заметили что утром в выходные мало адекватов и трезво мысляших?
<elmigo> приветствую
<alexandr> кто щё какие нить эффекты знает для того чтобы украсить внешний вид убунту 10.10
<alexandr> ???
<UNIm95> alexandr компиза мало?
<korvin> эффект разбитого монитора
<korvin> например
<alexandr> что то я в компизе мало понимаю
<UNIm95>  alexandr поставил панель управления компиза?
<elmigo> народ, помогите плиз, начитался на свою голову, сделал вот так sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade  && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix теперь система занимамет не 7гб а 10гб, как откатится?
<alexandr> поставил UNIm95
<UNIm95> alexandr так экспериментируй
<korvin> alexandr, делаешь так: идёшь например на unixforum.org в раздел "Жизнь в картинках", там есть темы "Снимки рабочих столов" на каждый месяц, просматриваешь, чё понравится -- пишешь автору ПМ "как сделать также?"
<korvin> вариант 2: то же самое, только идёшь на linux.org.ru в галерею
<korvin> вариант 3: то же самое, только идёшь сюда: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=21.0
<shenmue> как все сложно
<korvin> да ужас
<shenmue> можно на пакетах метку ставить что бы потом по метке удалить?
<alexandr> korvin а где там смотреть то на linu[.org?
<shenmue> Ваш ответ на вопрос "Сколько зарабатывают хакеры?" удален по следующей причине: Нерелевантно. =(
<shenmue> не поверили видать
<korvin> alexandr, в галерее
<portos> Доброго всем утра :)
<alexandr> а как оно называется то?
<Sonorus> Утро Товарищи
<alexandr> привет тебе
<Sonorus> а меня вот такой вопрос интересует, вот при загрузке система жрет 180 метров оперативы, патом если запусктить кучу всякой гадости типа OpenOffice, а патом закрыть часть памяти не освобождаеца до исходных размеров почему?
<vir0id> Кто подскзет крутую книжку для изучения bash скриптинга, для чаников???
<portos> ребятки подскажите как сгенирировать пасслист из всех возможных сочетаний цифр, букв верхнего и нижнего регистра английского алфавита, символов "№; и т.д. и длинной пароля начиная от 1 до 10
<portos> можно такое сделать?
<shenmue> vir0id сек
<vir0id> shenmue ок
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=36907.0 ня
<shenmue> сам хочу но влом читать =(
<shenmue> не все ссылки рабочие но полезное найдешь
<Sonorus> portos в цем проблема ?
<portos> сгенерировать хочу такой пасс лист
<Sonorus> ты его лет 10 генерировать бьудешь
<portos> ну а если только от 8 до 9 длина пароля?
<shenmue> от 8 до 9 лет тогда
<smartman> кто поможет? в вайне звук пропадает в течении 15-20 минут...
<vir0id> shenmue эээм... ну там не совсем уж для чайников. А мне надо пособие для имбецилов
<shenmue> alsa-oss поставь
<Sonorus> portos слишком много комбинаций для символа
<portos> о еще один вопрос: открыта папка - как мне открыть в консоли эту папку на которую я смотрю не прописывая путь в ручную?
<Sonorus> там всего вариантов за трилион зашкалит всевозможнх
<shenmue> portos какая убунту?
<Sonorus> вверху есть адрес папки скопируй и вставь
<portos> последняя убунта
<Sonorus> или передащи саму папку в терминал
<shenmue> в 10.10 в элементари по нажатию ф7 открывается консоль встроеная в наутилус
<shenmue> либо скрипт для пкм поставь
<Sonorus> ниче не открываеца по нажатию ф7 )
<Sonorus> ткоачто протестил
<shenmue> у тебя элементари?
<portos> да не работает
<portos> 10.10 убунта
<Sonorus> просто передащи папку в консоль драг енд дропом
<Sonorus> вот и все
<Sonorus> имя само вставица
<portos> Manipulation Commands'
<portos> это после перетаскивания
<portos> как мне просто открыть и работать в этой папке
<shenmue> млин....
<shenmue> cd адресс до папки
<Sonorus> cd Имя_Папки
<shenmue> Sonorus http://ubuntu.onego.ru/articles/nautilus-elementary-v-10-10/
<Sonorus> круто теперь контакт через empathy мона настроить )
<Sonorus> shenmue спасибо щас заценим )
<Offoffoff> Sonorus: лучше бы прокси прикрутили
<portos> а можно нажав правой кнопкой мышки и выбрать открыть другой программой  и какимто образом открыть эту папку в терминале
<portos> открыть сразу с под рута
<Sonorus> portos ты первый день как линукс поставил чтоли?
<portos> практически)))
<shenmue> portos консоль учи
<shenmue> во первых удобно
<shenmue> во вторых есть кнопка таб и есть mc
<portos> ну а сейчас как мне сделать что бы открыть всетаки папку в консоле и работать в ней?
<portos> буду учить чесс слово!
<Sonorus> а у всех с репозиториев так медлено качает ?
<shenmue> у мну локальный реп
<Sonorus> portos: открой консоль, напиши cd и передащи папку
<shenmue> portos для начала куда ты полез?
<portos> оооо естьт
<portos> Спасибо!
<Sonorus> список паки ls
<portos> ls - команду знаю)
<shenmue> через пол часа спросит как все вернуть =(
<portos> как это облегчило мою жизнь))
<Offoffoff> portos: можешь скрипты поставить... nautilus-scripts
<Offoffoff> portos: а зачем ты полез в запретные территории?
<Offoffoff> portos: там злые орки и чудеса же.
<shenmue> и грибы
<alexandr> кто мне подскажет как в консоле загрузить xchat?
<portos> чего ж запретные? у себя на пк эксперименты ставлю)) и с убунтой более детально знакомлюсь
<Offoffoff> portos: вивисекцией занимаешься?
<portos> мне на прошлой неделе диски с Убунту 10.10 пришли :) доволен как слон
<portos> аж 7 штук заказал -)
<alexandr> portos что за диски?
<oni> наклеиички до сих пор неложат?(
<Offoffoff> portos: дискИ? ты заказал более одного?
<portos> да
<portos> а че?
<Offoffoff> portos: а как
<portos> пришли почти через месяц
<portos> в пакетике с пупырышками)
<shenmue> portos	а скачать не мог?
<oni> наклейки ложат сейчас?
 * alexandr ушёл курочку готовить 
<portos> мог конечно, но диски приятней
<portos> не наклеек не нашел
<shenmue> ппц еще один дебил коллекционер
<portos> сам ты дебил
<Offoffoff> portos: а раздавать будешь? обращать неверных?
<portos> я первый раз заказал
<portos> уже 2 двоих обратил
<portos> и офис свой почти перевел на убунут
<Offoffoff> portos: молодца
<portos> *убунту
<shenmue> у каноникал огромные расходы из за таких коллекционеров
<shenmue> а те кому реально диски нужны их не получают
<portos> иди вышли им денег
<oni> да пофиг на каноникал тащемто =\
<portos> помоги каноникал
<Offoffoff> shenmue: африканцам не достанется
<Offoffoff> :-)
<oni> шатл_врот вообще в космос летал
<portos> расскажи про детей которые в африке голодают
<Sonorus> shenmue я вроде обновил до жлементал но ниче не изменилось
<Sonorus> shenmue се делать ?
<shenmue> нет.... просто пару парнишек знаю которые не получили диски и у них реально из инета только дохлый гпрс
<shenmue> сам им болванки высылал
<oni> пичаль
<oni> =\
<portos> ну вот и молодец, а грубить не  нада
<shenmue> и знаю мильон удотов которые диски просто так заказывают хотя у них анлим
<shenmue> теперь мильон и еще один
<oni> хочешь поговрить об этом?
<oni> зануда
<oni> =\
<shenmue> давай =)
<portos> я в афинах живу и тут о убунту среди русскоязычных мало вообще кто знает
<shenmue> me в печале
<portos> офисы на хр сп1 почти все сидят
<portos> короче ладно, о чем говорить:)
<Sonorus> кстати на счет коллекционеров
<Sonorus> а где старые дистры доставать ?
<Sonorus> их ведь фиг скачаешь где
<Sonorus> вот недавно еле еле нашли бубунту 7
<shenmue> почему это?
<shenmue> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ качай
<Sonorus> shenmue как установить новый наутилус ?? сыслка которую ты дал у меня там ключ не ставица
<shenmue> убунту твик
<Sonorus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa
<Sonorus> gpg: запрашиваю ключ 2E206FF0 с hkp сервера keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Sonorus> gpg: ключ 2E206FF0: "Launchpad nautilus-elementary" не изменен
<Sonorus> gpg: Всего обработано: 1
<Sonorus> gpg:              неизмененных: 1
<Sonorus> вроде ключ уже стоит или что ?)
<shenmue> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<shenmue> у меня 10.04 и этих фич нет
<Sonorus> ну я хз че написал я ето все, он обновил скачал какойто новый наутилус а толку нет старый функционал остался
<Sonorus> ошибок тоже нет
<shenmue> ребут
<Sonorus> ок
<shenmue> можно иксов только
<shenmue> вообще там команда для перезапуска наутилуса есть но я ее не помню
<shenmue> http://forum.runtu.org/index.php?board=31.0 хорошая ветка форума. анонсы программ
<Sonorus> ооо супер спс
<shenmue> ф7 тоже юзай
<shenmue> ф8 скрывает меню
<shenmue> ф9 самоуничтожение. будь внимателен
<Sonorus> что за самоуничтодение?
<Sonorus> а если я промахнусь ?)
<shenmue> меньше народу больше кислороду
<Sonorus> ладна я в ребут
<shenmue> чот долго нет... мне страшно
<shenmue> Sonorus ?
<Sonorus> а?
<shenmue> жив смотрю =)
<Sonorus> да
<Sonorus> даже на ф9 пару раз нажал)
<shenmue> да... там осечки бывают
<Sonorus> мне повезло)
<andersen> hello!
<alexandr> народ как установить светлкоперделки для убунту 10.10?
<shenmue> sudo apt-get install светлкоперделки
<alexandr> ну ты прикольнолся
<UNIm95> !compiz|alexandr
<ubuntuhelp> alexandr: композитный менеджер окон для X Window System, использующий для ускорения 3D графики OpenGL. Подробнее: http://zeroed.ru/ubuntu/compiz-fusion-cube см также: !compiz-snow на анг. http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager офф канал: #compiz-fusion.
<shenmue> какой вопрос таков ответ
<GP-2700> !screenlets
<ubuntuhelp> Screenlets — маленькие виджеты для вашего рабочего стола. Инфо тут: http://www.screenlets.org/ и тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=8300.0
<GP-2700> !conkyrc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='conkyrc'
<bggooo> !conky
<ubuntuhelp> мощный и легко настраиваемый системный монитор. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky или http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<GP-2700> bggooo: точно сп что поправил
<Sonorus> shenmue кинь еще раз ссылку на новый наутилус плиз там обои я скачать хочу)
<skai> тыц, товарищи
<shenmue> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/articles/nautilus-elementary-v-10-10/ это?
<shenmue> ку скаыч
<Sonorus> shenmue да, спасибо
<Sonorus> тыц тыц и тебе
<Sonorus> народ а я щас пережашел
<Sonorus> или ничего не изменилось ?
<kaljan> пере
<sharikoff> как дамп залить в постгрес
<Sonorus> блин...
<sharikoff> skai: q
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<uvvtu> всем привет
<fanfan> и от меня всем привет
<skai> спать охота...
<fanfan> день же
<skai> вот это и странно
<fanfan> а у меня в общем то вопрос
<sharikoff> да ну
<fanfan> два вопроса по кубунте
<sharikoff> ты это брось
<fanfan> ага, как ни странно =)
<skai> fanfan: есть сразу ответы
<sharikoff> а то не встанет в нужный момент
<skai> fanfan: 1. сноси кеды
<skai> 2.ставь гном
<skai> ^)
<fanfan> да не, раньше кде я недолюбливал
<fanfan> а сейчас вроде очень даже
<fanfan> дело не в том
<skai> и правильно делал.сноси пока не поздно
<sharikoff> fanfan: да спрашивай уже
<fanfan> в ощем после перезагрузки старый сеанс востанавливается, включая все программы  тд, а в кдме обычный сеанс кде
<sharikoff> а то тя щас скай загрузит по самое нехочу
<fanfan> и второй, задалбывает при автомонтировании дисков пароль каждый раз вписывать, начал читать маны по sudoers и толку ноль, и гугл не помог
<sharikoff> во фстаб прописано?
<sharikoff> или руками?
<fanfan> не
<sharikoff> так пропиши
<fanfan> не хочу я в фстаб прописывать
<fanfan> хочу сдуо настроить
<fanfan> а больше меня волнует восстановление сеанса, понятия не имею где косяк
<skai> и загружу:)
<sharikoff> ты там пасмари сеансы
<sharikoff> там есть выполнять пользовательсий скрипт
<skai> вот смотри на шарикова.хороший же человек.а почему?потому что он не пользуется кедами.он пользуется макосью.а почему?потому что маки похожи на гном:))
<skai> сеанс - залезь в ЦУ кедешное и там где то в нижних полях настройка сеансов была
<sharikoff> а есть сеанс по умолчанию
<fanfan> влезал я туда, там тоже в порядке
<alexandr> народ убунту рулит!!!!!!!
<fanfan> а не
<fanfan> эт я дурак
<fanfan> нашел
<fanfan> спасибо
<fanfan> теперь про sudoers
<alexandr> только не могу разобраться с компизом
<skai> alexandr: выпей валерьянки и успокойся
<fanfan> а что не так с компизом?
<sharikoff> он не нужен
<alexandr> skai что мне кошака чтоль своего обделять
<fanfan> иии
<fanfan> отключи\удали
<sharikoff> иии не нуже он
<sharikoff> *нужен
<alexandr> водки лучше тогда
<skai> sharikoff: предложи вменяемую альтернативу вместо него.кроме опенбокса
<fanfan> кстати, а чего все так на кде накинулись?
<sharikoff> icewm
<sharikoff>  fanfan я не накинулся
<skai> я просил вменяемую:)
<sharikoff> мне нравился когда то
<fanfan> я падок на свистоперделки...
<skai> с хорошим соотношением юзабилити и красоты:)
<sharikoff> когда он был третьим
<sharikoff> а не 4
<fanfan> это конечно да, но настроить можно
<sharikoff> нехочц настраивать
<sharikoff> я ленивый
<skai> дык.юзай дефолт:)
<fanfan> а все таки есть способ чтобы при монтировании пароль не спрашивала система?
<skai> есть
<fanfan> man sudoers? :)
<skai> хочу посмотреть снова стар трек
<skai> где бы найти время на него...
<fanfan> никогда не смотрел
<skai> зря. tos, tng и voyager - просто вин:)
<skai> и несколько полнометражек.да почти все полнометражки вин
<skai> а уж ярость хана - эпик вин:)
<fanfan> =)
<fanfan> я сериалы люблю, но веселенькие. Хотя в последнее время подсел на сверьестественное
<fanfan> но там сет прекрасный, шевроле импала 67 года, рок музыка и мочат нечисть
<fanfan> что еще нужно для просмотра
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ку
<shenmue> вы о чом?
<fanfan> о сериальчиках =)
<fanfan> а кто нибудь пользовался arch ?
<alexandr> как изменить чтоб радио воспроизводилось с помощью vlc проиггрователя в инете на сайте www.in-radio.ru?
<alexandr> а то что то тормозит простой встроенный проигрыватель в убунту
<alexandr> или хз некоторые станции он норма поризводит
<sharikoff> fanfan:  я постоянно пользуюсь
<sharikoff> i386
<fanfan> арч же только i686 или x86_64
<fanfan> или это сарказм?
<sharikoff> fanfan:  не только
<sharikoff> еще есть sparc
<fanfan> ага, и еще штук 20 платформ
<Sonorus> а knopix еще живой ? ) я кадато с него начинал )
<fanfan> да
<fanfan> живет и здравствует
<sharikoff> шляпо
<fffars> привет всем. ктонибудь покупал в shop.canonical?
<smartman> как обновить gnome до 2.32?
<alexandr> smartman а как узнать какая версия гнома у меня?
<Ilang> q all
<artli_> Система > О среде Gnome
<alexandr> smartman у меня стоит уже 2.32
<Ilang> пытаюсь запустить виндовую утилиту через wineconsole  ,ругается следующим http://paste.ubuntu.com/527561/
<Ilang> что вайну не хватает?
<smartman> у меня у меня 2,30,2
<artli> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как в синаптике сохранить список установленных пакетов в файл, чтобы потом их переустановить на новой системе (есть, вроде, такая фича)?
<artli> Заранее спасибо.
<shenmue> файл- создать сценарий закачки пакетов
 * alexandr налил всем водки
<alexandr> а кто нить в курсе как прогу поставить для изменения голоса в убунте,только не для скайпа а простую программу
<shenmue> а в чем проблема установки такой программы?
<sharikoff> в том что делать больше нехрен человеку
<alexandr> sharikoff ты маленько не прав
<alexandr> sharikoff вот если ты знаешь то тогда подскажи
<Ilang> так знает кто каких dll'ок не хватает http://paste.ubuntu.com/527561/ ?
<sharikoff> alexandr: ставь фестиваль
<sharikoff> он за тебя будет говорить
<Ilang> тогда уж RHVoice
<alexandr> а как он правильно называется то ???
<Ilang> alexandr:  кто?
<alexandr> rhvoice  в терминале не ставиться
<alexandr> а фестиваль как поставить?
<Ilang> ща
<Ilang> alexandr:  http://www.mail-archive.com/blinux-rus@lists.a11ywiki.org/msg02365.html
<Ilang> русский фестиваль не взлетает рядом с ним )
<alexandr> тама муть какая то Ilang
<Ilang> шрифты настрой с разрешением экрана ))
<alexandr> да не в этом деле муть а как его поставить?
<Ilang> ну там подробно написано ведь.
<alexandr> sharikoff как фестиваль установить?
<sharikoff> руками
<Ilang> зачем руками , можно пакетным менеджером
<alexandr> точно пакетный менджер есть ведь
<alexandr> гыыыыыы
<sharikoff> skai: пщщ
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч:)
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Ну понг, и что?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: а ниче.а ты че такой дерзкий?:))
<Offoffoff> skai: ...подцанчег...
<skai> чтобы еще этакого удалить то...
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> убунту докс
<shenmue> 200мегов + лакалии это еще примерно 70 мегов
<skai> годная идея наверное.
<skai> сча гимп поставится - займусь
<shenmue> потом гимп можно удаить
<shenmue> какпоставится
<skai> не.он нужен
<skai> иначе бы не ставил
<Sonorus> Ilang такое ощущение что твоя утилита под .NET
<Sonorus> или я ошибаюсь?
<Offoffoff> Ilang: а это зло.. и ты будешь проклят же? не?
<alexandr> sharikoff и что я установил его а как запустить этот фестиваль то?
<Ilang> Sonorus:  конвертер
<Ilang> с репроцесором
<sharikoff> alexandr:  я чо похож на техподдержку фестиваля?
<sharikoff> читай маны
<Ilang> похош кстати
<Sonorus> Ilang яя имею ввиду твоя утилита под .NET или обычная?
<shenmue> -Я узнал что у меня, Есть огромная семья, Монитор, системный блок. В сеть воткнул я проводок, Виндовс, небо голубое, Это все мое родное, Без ИНЕТА жить нельзя, Это Родина моя!
<shenmue> ы
<Ilang> Sonorus:  под моздай она ...
<Offoffoff> Я узнал что у меня, Есть огромная семья, Монитор, системный блок. В сеть воткнул я проводок, Линукс, небо голубое, Это все мое родное, Без ИНЕТА жить нельзя, Это Родина моя!
<Offoffoff> fixed
<Sonorus> ой бля
<Ilang> хз что за net
<Sonorus> простите
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Sonorus
<shenmue> небо не катит
<Sonorus> Ilang FramwWork под Винду Dot NET
<shenmue> надо про чоооорную консоль
<skai> Offoffoff: линукс, небо там цветное
<Sonorus> inkvizitor68sl: @voice Sonorus  - это шо было за колдовство?
<inkvizitor68sl> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<skai> !v | Sonorus
<ubuntuhelp> Sonorus: please see above
<Sonorus> панятно
<inkvizitor68sl> пора туда добавить "и злобно сожжены"
<Sonorus> )
<skai> "... злобно сожжены и растлены маленьким белым кроликом с эрокезом под мышками в третью ночь полнолуния 7 месяца года эры черных носков"
<skai> тык будет брутальнее:)
<sharikoff> повешены на нок-рее
<inkvizitor68sl> вешать неинтересно
<inkvizitor68sl> вот испанский телец - самое то
<inkvizitor68sl> резулльтат его действия вы моглинаблюдать в пиле 7
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: excuse me, spoiler alert!
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё кто то не смотрел?
<inkvizitor68sl> о ужас
<shenmue> лучше заствавить установить виндовс, потмо все дрова, потом все программы, потом кодеки... почистить реестр. сделать дефрагментацию. и все стереть. и так сто раз
<skai> дык когда ж смотреть то было?о том что оно вышло я узнал пару дней назад:)
<Ragnareg> всем здрасте
<Sonorus> как такую гадость мона сматреть
<inkvizitor68sl> нну вот
<inkvizitor68sl> уже бы посмотрел
<inkvizitor68sl> только один совет дам - в 3д не смотри
<inkvizitor68sl> бестолку
<inkvizitor68sl> только глаза ломать
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: простейший рип я бы качал по жпрс еще пару месяцев:)
<inkvizitor68sl> ради 4х прилетевших в тебя кусков мяса
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, оО
<Ragnareg> нуту еще норр технологии 3D
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, а в кинотеатр не дано?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: очки надо надевать
<Ragnareg> криво все равно
<Ragnareg> глаза болет через 20 мин
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: тратить деньги на то, с чего может захотется уйти через 15 минут?нет уж.сначала узнать достойно ли или нет.чай не в европе.тут в кинотеатрах не возращают деньги, если ушел не досмотрев:)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, дык...) а то я дурак)))
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну... это ты конечно логично размышляешь, но на пилу можно и так идти)
<sharikoff> ну мож ты мышцами глаз пытался свести картинку в одну=))
<inkvizitor68sl> если прошлые нравились
<sharikoff> и сломал один
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, да дело в том, что ничего 3дшного там нет)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не доверяю я ей.1 была отлична.но чет следующие все меньше были похожи на психологический триллер и все больше на дешевые ужасы
<inkvizitor68sl> кроме букавак и мяса
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну насчёт этого ты прав. но не на дешевые, а прост оужасы)
<sharikoff> мне 5 элемент нравится
<inkvizitor68sl> когда сам пила лапы скинул - тут вся психология и кончилась
<sharikoff> я его 21 раз смотрел
<skai> лилу даллас, мульти паспарт:)
<Ragnareg> :D
<skai> а мне нравится автостопом по галактике.на англиском
<skai> *ий
<skai> и суини тодд
<sharikoff> *ом
<skai> тоже в оригинале
<Sonorus> евротур рулит
<inkvizitor68sl> дыды
<skai> sharikoff: в серелине иЙ :)
<inkvizitor68sl> евротур рулит
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно с невырезанными кусками
<skai> евротур недавно смотрел:)нерезанный
<Sonorus> шо за невырезанные куски
<Sonorus> дайте линк на фул кино )
<sharikoff> титры
<skai> но лучше всего новичек из таких комедий:)
<Sonorus> плиз
<inkvizitor68sl> Sonorus, ищи на 2torrents.org
<Sonorus> ок
<skai> sharikoff: вы можете спрятать ваши ценности в своем анусе:)но в случае пожара вы сгорите вместе с ними:))
<Ilang> skai: что из этого нужно ставить http://paste.ubuntu.com/527581/ ?
<Sonorus> а теорию большого взрыва смотрите?)
<Ilang> ilan
<inkvizitor68sl> фи
 * sharikoff качает скользящих
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в смысле смотрим, но шелдон фи
<sheldon_cooper> Ilang: ничего.винцо не нужно
<Sonorus> ШЕлдон тру физик )
<lesli_winkle> inkvizitor68sl: так?:))
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<Ilang> shenmue:  ?
<skai-falkorr> а еще как я встертил вашу маму хорошо:)
<Sonorus> неее
<shenmue> &
<shenmue> чо?
<Sonorus> про физиков к душе ближе )
<inkvizitor68sl> такс
<shenmue> угу
<shenmue> тоже мучаюсь чоб поделать
<inkvizitor68sl> надо проснуться и написать статейку
<Sonorus> погулять сходите )
<imatvey_> народ, подскажите как в kubuntu 10.10 подключиться к интернету через мобильный по bluetooth?
<inkvizitor68sl> Sonorus, не, после вчерашней прогулки голова болит
<Sonorus> головой ходил?
<inkvizitor68sl> конешн
<skai-falkorr> imatvey_: с молитами
<imatvey_> skai-falkorr: не понял
<skai-falkorr> imatvey_: берешь барашка, закалываешь на алтаре и в тумане от дыма сечей молишься,чтобы заработало.по другому в 10.10 никак
<shenmue> надо в полночь когда ветер дует на восток
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: на северо-северо-юг
<imatvey_> skai-falkorr: у меня до этого мандрива была, там все просто подключалось через kbluetooth
<skai-falkorr> иначе не достигнется высшее вдохновение
<skai-falkorr> imatvey_: поверь.в 10.10 ты не знаставишь мобилку даж через блюман заработать по блютусу
<imatvey_> но тут в управлении программами нету то1й программы
<imatvey_> skai-falkorr: печально. т.е. только если через кабель?
<skai-falkorr> ага.или через гном
<Sonorus> imatvey_: Система - ПАраметры - Bluetooth ?
<shenmue> skai да это все фен шуй...
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: не поможет.блюдевил в 10.10 корявый
<imatvey_> Sonorus: там оно только файлы передавать может
<Sonorus> чето в 10.10 кучу софта не пашет
<Sonorus> imatvey_: в синтаптике или центре приложений есть такая утилита как bluetooth blueman
<Sonorus> Blueman — GTK+ утилита управления bluetooth для GNOME использующая бэкэнд bluez D-Bus.
<Sonorus> мб поможет )
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: а еще есть глаза.они помогают читать
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: .в 10.10 ты не знаставишь мобилку даж через блюман заработать по блютусу
<imatvey_> Sonorus: не запускается
<skai-falkorr> проверено.во первых блюман в 4.5.1 не работает без танцев с бубнами.во вторых после танцев в кедах он любую мобилу не может законектить, жалуясь на моде хангс ап
<imatvey_> вот оно как. спасибо вам за помощь
<Sonorus> умываю руки о великий skai-falkorr
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно, что за poppler-utils
<inkvizitor68sl> футурама нам врала, говоря, что слово попплеры свободны оО
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: это утилиты, помогающие покупать шипучие конфетки по интернету?
<inkvizitor68sl> ))
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<skai-falkorr> Yandzee: что сломал?
<Ragnareg> хай
<Yandzee> что?
<Yandzee> Что я сломал?
<Ragnareg> да
<Yandzee> Я вас не понимаю
<shenmue> кались
<shenmue> мы все знаем
<Ragnareg> ))
<Yandzee> аа
<Yandzee> понятно
<Yandzee> шутите опять
<shenmue> нет
<Yandzee> В этот раз ничего не сломал
<Nor8> Всем ку
<Ragnareg> ку
<Yandzee> ))
<shenmue> у тебя же аджипишный аксель слетел
<fanfan> Ребят, еще один вопрос, как кодеки по человечески поставить, у меня нормально воспроизводит нормально только vlc
<Nor8> На аудациосе иногда начинает звук трещать и шипеть, никто не сталкивался? И как лечится?
<Yandzee> Кто eclipse C/C++ юзает? Как сделать, чтобы ВСЕ проекты использользовали одни и те же заголовочные файлы и использовали одну и ту же команды сборки gcc? Где это задать?
<skai-falkorr> fanfan: ну а чем тебе влц не нравится?
<Nor8>  fanfan:Через центр установки руками
<fanfan> нравится то нравится, но под кедами немного паршиво выглядит, да и если бы миниатюры показывало ыло бы реально неплохо
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: установкой мпд
<Sonorus> извращение етот ваш eclipse
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Что за мпд?
<fanfan> я уже установил кодеки до которых дотянулись руки, а все равно не работает как надо
<Nor8>  fanfan: А что не играет?
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: mpd
<fanfan> влс играет все, а вот все остальные плееры не играют ничего собственно
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Служба воспроизведения музыки?
<shenmue> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Yandzee> Sonorus, согласен. Только нет другой нормальной...
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: один из лучших аудиоплееров
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Спасибо, гляну сейчас
<Yandzee> Какие есть нормальные IDE на linux?
<fanfan> Уже установлена самая новая версия ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<Yandzee> Раньше ползовался Geany, но чего то не удобно там
<skai-falkorr> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai-falkorr, Понг.
<Sonorus> Yandzee: чем тебе QtCreator не нравица ?
<skai-falkorr> мне влц всем нравится(тем, что хд декодировать вывод умеет без бубна)
<skai-falkorr> но тотем все же удобней
<Sonorus> тотем тормозит при перемотке больших файлов
<shenmue> умвр
<skai-falkorr> Sonorus: УМВР
<shenmue> я первый ^^
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Какой оболочкой для мпд пользуешься?
<Yandzee> как то не нравиться QtCreator, мне нужен простая общая IDE
<Sonorus> расшифруйте )
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: я раньше:)
<Yandzee> а какие еще есть?
<shenmue> у меня все работает. что я делаю не так - умвр чяднт ?
<Sonorus> skai-falkorr: шо за набор букавак ?)
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: вообще управляю через mpc через хоткеи
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: в особо запущенном случае - чеез ncmpc (если надо добавить в плейлист песен или еще че настроить недоступное mpc)
<Sonorus> shenmue: в чем смысл шутки?)
<shenmue> не шутка. обычно так пишут когда все в порядке
<shenmue> значит проблема только у тебя
<Sonorus> ааа
<Sonorus> shenmue: а ты пробовал перематывать файл длинной в 10 часов наприр с конца на начало ткнуть ползунок ?
<Sonorus> у меня секунд 20 перематывает
<Sonorus> vlc мгновенно
<skai-falkorr> вывод о состоянии направил в коньки
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: а так - выбираю любую какая понравится.гмпц или там ариа
<shenmue> у мну нет таких фильмов... =(
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Ясно, спс
<skai-falkorr> хоткеи + коньки - самое удобное.все равно от плеера больше и не надо
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: пока юзал ФФ - юзал minion для него.отличная вебморда к mpd
<werewolf_> люди помогите
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: умеет и лирику качать и обложки.и кучу всякого
<skai-falkorr> !ask |we
<ubuntuhelp> we: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<skai-falkorr> !ask | werewolf_
<ubuntuhelp> werewolf_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :
<werewolf_> ок
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Ну такие опции мне пока не нужны, да и Эксайла с Аудациосом хватает, вот только звук иногда хрюкает в аудациосе.
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: ты посомтри на минион в ФФ
<skai-falkorr> отличная морда
<werewolf_> у меня проблема установил убунту 10,04 и теперь при установке просит пароль, какаой пароль не понять. пытаюсь ввести пароль кторый водил при установке
<werewolf_> скажите что и как?
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Нюанс в том, что ФФ почти не пользуюсь
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: тогда просто подбери морду по вкусу:)
<Nor8> werewolf_: Какой пароль вводил при инсталяции, тот и используй
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Чем и занимаюсь, но пока что то не вдохновляют
<werewolf_> да в том и проблема что вожу а он у меня аутентификацию просит
<werewolf_> я уже переинтсалил он все равно просит
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: тада вообще без морды пускай:)
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Не, без гуи не хочу))))
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: ncmpcpp
<skai-falkorr> даж мыша работает:)
<skai-falkorr> + конёченьки:)
<skai-falkorr> сколько пингов:)
<skai-falkorr> а я интересно с ними не вылетел...
<skai-falkorr> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai-falkorr, Failed!
<skai-falkorr> не вылетел:)
<shenmue> а бот статистику по словам ведет?
<shenmue> любопытно топ глянуть =)
<kaljan> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kaljan, Понг понг понг...
<kaljan> :D
<kaljan> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kaljan, Fail!
<kaljan> пинг! )
<skai-falkorr> да что вы все начинаете дружно мучить бота то?
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice kaljan
<kaljan> эй :(
<skai-falkorr> !help | kaljan
<ubuntuhelp> kaljan: Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<skai-falkorr> обрати внимание на последнее предложение
<Koldunstvo1> Вопрос: если устанавливать убунту с загрузочной usb-флешки, то каждый раз для использования убунты нужна будет флешка?
<skai-falkorr> Koldunstvo1: нет
<Koldunstvo1> Только при установке,то есть? А потом будет предлагать выбирать операционку,да?
<skai-falkorr> Koldunstvo1: да
<skai-falkorr> еше глупые вопросы будут?
<Koldunstvo1> Да,возможно
<Koldunstvo1> Не хочу трагических последствий после кривой установки
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell Koldunstvo1 about google
<ubuntuhelp> Koldunstvo1, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell Koldunstvo1 about forum
<Koldunstvo1> -_-
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntuhelp, tell inkvizitor68sl about google
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а ты про гугл не знал раньше?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> я про фичу бота не знал)
<skai-falkorr> tell <%username> about <%subj>
<skai-falkorr> эьл вместо !<%subj> | <%username> удобно:)
<skai-falkorr> *это
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Он, кстати, может в магазин сходить, ты только попроси)))
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell skai about q
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell skai-falkorr about q
<ubuntuhelp> skai-falkorr, please see my private message
<inkvizitor68sl> tell sky about rules
<inkvizitor68sl> @tell sky about rules
<inkvizitor68sl> а так не пашеть
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и ладно
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: не.надо к боту обрашаться:)ты же его просишь
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: или просто ника такого в сети нет:)
<skai-falkorr> хз
<inkvizitor68sl> а тьффу
<inkvizitor68sl> @tell skai-falkorr about rules
<inkvizitor68sl> tell skai-falkorr about rules
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: первая сработала
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<skai-falkorr> 19:30:09   ubuntuhelp | inkvizitor68sl wants me to tell you: about rules
<skai-falkorr> правда не так как надо
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell inkvizitor68sl about rules
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr>  @Ctell идет как /msg <%username> походу.но с вводной частью
<inkvizitor68sl> хех
<skai-falkorr> на форуме очередной холивар назревает
<skai-falkorr> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=122687.0;topicseen
<inkvizitor68sl> это не холивар
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ты форум не знаешь что ли?:)там в самоф мирной теме холивар может начатся
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> еле пост туда написал
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 раза нажимал отправить
<inkvizitor68sl> и 2 раза появлялось что "новый ответ"
<skai-falkorr> а я не могу загрузить страницу с темой:)
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> делать нечего ><
<skai-falkorr> из твоего я согласен с открытокоробкой и не согласен с флухокоробкой
<inkvizitor68sl> пойти в урт побегать чтоли
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, с чего бы?
<inkvizitor68sl> флюх - DE
<inkvizitor68sl> который дольше всех не менял общей концепции
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ну тут флюхкоробко последний релиз в 2008.боюсь что рипнется.а открытокоробка мне просто нравится
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и что, что последний релиз в 2008 ?
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ".боюсь что рипнется."
<inkvizitor68sl> куда она рипнется?
<inkvizitor68sl> её доделали
<inkvizitor68sl> рипаться некуда.
<skai-falkorr> чай не коммерческий проект.забудут пилить и все:)
<skai-falkorr> всегда есть что доделать:)
<Gerard1> q
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, что бы ты доделал во флюксе?
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: чисто внешне - наверное ничего.но вот кто поручится,что нет никаких багов внутри?
<skai-falkorr> его ведь писали люди, а они не способны не ошибаться:)
<inkvizitor68sl> гм.
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще то баги правят.
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> The current stable version of Fluxbox is 1.0.0
<inkvizitor68sl> какие вопросы то) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> они сделали, всё, что хотели
<sharikoff> http://centos.alt.ru/?p=447
<sharikoff> хе хе
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а развитие как же?новые идеи?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, fb - не тот, что "новые идеи".
<inkvizitor68sl> его сделали. всё. он завершен.
<Gerard1> Здорово тёска!
<Gerard1> Всем привет!
<inkvizitor68sl> если баги находят - дебианщики их правят
<inkvizitor68sl> тоже самое, что и с ion3 - он завершен. только из-за лицензии его править нельзя.
<skai-falkorr> ну вот а хочется иногда новинок:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, вспомни кде4 и гном3 - и подумай, так ли уж тебе их хочется ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> я вот на десктопах на флюксе сижу ещё с 2005го года
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: нууу...гном 3 пока еще не вышел,чтобы вспоминать :)
<inkvizitor68sl> и ничего не изменилось
<inkvizitor68sl> конфииги те же
<inkvizitor68sl> это удобно.
<inkvizitor68sl> на ноутах у меня вечный зоопарк
<inkvizitor68sl> утомляет.
<inkvizitor68sl> на убунту 10.10 я не перехожу по той причине, что она не кушает мой конфиг от компиза
<inkvizitor68sl> а я потратил на него  очень много времени
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ну у мну тока ноут:)
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще надо бы на ноуте флюкс тоже попробовать чтоли
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще надо бы на ноуте флюкс тоже попробовать чтоли
<inkvizitor68sl> т олько ж не приживётся снова
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: с инетом собираюсь отрихтовать с минимала открытокоробку в дебиане 6
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а то если верить тебе -выйдет скоро
<inkvizitor68sl> ну, я думаю, через 6 недель
<shenmue> dmg это что за формат?
<shenmue> образ?
<skai-falkorr> хотя....какой там гном в сквизи?
 * skai-falkorr шмякнул тортом по макушке artus
<artus> skai-falkorr: дароф )
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, обычный
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue, да
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: 2.30 же.32 не вошел уже
<skai-falkorr> вроде бы
<inkvizitor68sl> ну, главное, что без шелла
<skai-falkorr> просто в 32 гномблютус лучше с моей мобилкой.без костылей типо блюмана робит.не хочу блюман ставить
<inkvizitor68sl> аы
<inkvizitor68sl> ну обновиться всегда можно)
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: на тестинг?не люблю смешивать ветки
<inkvizitor68sl> 5гыг
<artus> skai-falkorr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/527629/ и нинадо блюманов )
<skai-falkorr> artus: не.это то работает.я про блютус жопорез инет
<garry-78> Всем привет!
<Gerard1> пн
<alexandr> ребята а приложение что это Avant-Window-Navigator
<alexandr> кому кстати завтра на работу?
<shenmue> мне =(
<bodok> помогите на 2й комп инет раздать
<bodok> соединение есть между ними а инет не идёт
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<bodok> интернет без впн
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat | bodok
<ubuntuhelp> bodok: please see above
<bodok> да долго там разбираться
<bodok> скажите какие правила прописать и всё
<inkvizitor68sl> ты по второй ссылке вообще ходил?
<bodok> а  то я щас наделаю и вообще отрежу себя от мира инлайн
<bodok> по первой только
<artus> а соображалку включить и почитать?
<inkvizitor68sl> а их там 2, по твоему, ради прикола?
<bodok> а как узнать к какой из сетевых у меня интернет подключен
<inkvizitor68sl> телепатически.
<bodok>  хватит ёрничать
<bodok> подсказал бы лучше
<inkvizitor68sl> я же говорю - телепатически.
<inkvizitor68sl> к какой подключал - к той он и подключен.
<rapidsp> bodok: ifconfig
 * alexandr потыкал Infra_HDC палочкой для пробуждения админов
<Infra_HDC> ?
<alexandr> Ррррома :> Ты тоже убунтовод?
<Infra_HDC> не узнаю вас в гриме )
<alexandr> Даже со с птичьими смайлами?
<Infra_HDC> ник неподходящ
<Infra_HDC> ))
<Infra_HDC> я щас скизи буду ставить
<alexandr> Маскируюсь, чо. В гостях я тута.
<invision> м
<invision> есть кто?
<bodok> не получилось
<invision> я не вижу список юзеров почему то(*
<alexandr> Infra_HDC, суровый убунтовод
<Infra_HDC> alexandr, ты чо ставишь убунту?
<invision> есть кто шарит на php можно вопрос задать?
<alexandr> Infra_HDC, давно уже поставили... Саша уже сам всё умеет
<rapidsp> а квирк как иксчат умеет мигать на простые сообщения и личные по разному?
<Infra_HDC> alexandr, молодец он. вот у меня руки кривые или железо. не научилась система круголосуточно работать, виснет
<Infra_HDC> самое главное будет при перестановке всё забекапить что надо и не грохнуть форматированием раздел с бэкапами )
<alexandr> :]
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Fail!
<invision> есть кто в пхп шарит?
<rapidsp> re
<rapidsp> ping
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг понг понг...
<Infra_HDC> alexandr, привет александру! :-) как думаешь, надо рут задампить?
<Infra_HDC> он услышал )
<Infra_HDC> alexandr, ты отваливаешься
<Infra_HDC> alexandr, привет александру! :-) как думаешь, надо рут задампить?
<alexandr> Infra_HDC, говорите попроще :)) Чо сделать с разделом?
<Infra_HDC> резервную копию фс в целом, или только нужные файлы?
<nekifirus> Ку! Да пусть здаровие Марку и процветание Убунте прибудет во веки!
<alexandr> Infra_HDC, держи хоум и етц на другом разделе, что-ли :(
<alexandr> А корень бэкапить -- это не дело
<alexandr> (imho такое жирное в конце)
<Infra_HDC> спасибо за совет кэп )
<Yuretsz> Товарищи, подскажите с другого компьютер Nautilus через NFS (rw) проклятущий прошелся по папке с фильмами и похерил все сабнейлы. Где они хранятся? как это очистить? Как запретить наутилусу перезаписывать сабнейлы папок и файлов для определенного рзадела
<Galaxy2000> хоме на отдельном разделе , а /etc бекапить и усё
<nekifirus> Господа, волею судеб превратился из увлеченного правщика конфигов, в правщика фоток и видео. Сижу в минте с гномом. Как-то функционала нехватает. Посоветуйте. Стоит ли пробовать КДЕ (как то не складывались отношения) или
<nekifirus> может Убунтустудио сразу накатить? Иль еще какие варианты имеются?
<inkvizitor68sl> nekifirus, поставь софт нужный и не парься
<nekifirus> inkvizitor68sl: да вроде стоит. просто ощущение, что интеграции нехватает. Ресайз-ренейм фоток - наутилус, редактор фоток гимп, редактор видео Кденлив, а аудио даж нечем пока редактировать. потому и про убунтустудио думаю. там
<nekifirus> вродь как-то интегрировано это все. только чо та я очкую
<inkvizitor68sl> да ничего там не интегрировано
<inkvizitor68sl> тупо софт из каробки нужный
<nekifirus> inkvizitor68sl: уже успокоил слегка.
<inkvizitor68sl> так что смотри, какие пакеты в студии
<inkvizitor68sl> и ставь их
<inkvizitor68sl> medibuntu только подключи - они там все почти
<inkvizitor68sl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<inkvizitor68sl> b cnfdm ye;yjt
<inkvizitor68sl> и ставь нужные пакеты
<inkvizitor68sl> nekifirus,
<nekifirus> inkvizitor68sl: спасиб, погляжу
<nekifirus> inkvizitor68sl: дык тут вон есть ubuntustudio-desktop типа
<inkvizitor68sl> десктоп тебе не нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> смотри ниже
<nekifirus> inkvizitor68sl: ну да. джеки всяческие это уже перебор)
<inkvizitor68sl> смотри какой там софт в комплекте - его и ставь
<andersen> всем добрый *
<Fermalion> Здравствуйте
<shenmue> ну зларова
<shenmue> здарова*
<shenmue> жалуйтесь больной
<Fermalion> да пока не на что
<Fermalion> вот сейчас возьмусь вайн ставить
<Fermalion> ...наверно...
<CheshaNeko> Fermalion: зачем?
<Fermalion> если я скажу, вы сочтете меня идиотом
<shenmue> нет вы что уважаемый
<CheshaNeko> Fermalion: мы предложим лечение
<Fermalion> в общем, мне нужен IE
<shenmue> ХА ХА ХАХАааа
<shenmue> продолжайте
<CheshaNeko> Fermalion: вы неизлечимы
<Fermalion> и к моему глубочайшему сожалению, нужный мне сайт не отображается в нормальных браузерах чуть менее, чем никак
<shenmue> в пм скинь
<Fermalion> увы, неизлечим не я, а тот, кто подобный сайт написал
<CheshaNeko> Fermalion: нафиг такие сайты
<Fermalion> это по работе. Мне нужно логиниться в рабочую базу данных
<Fermalion> или рабочее окружение
<Fermalion> или как оно там еще называется
<diezovvvv> здрасте, подскажите пожалуйста,  по поводу vpn в ubuntu мне куда?
<CheshaNeko> diezovvvv: в нетворк менеджер
<shenmue> эм... в 36 кабинет. 3 этаж
<CheshaNeko> shenmue: 306* же
<shenmue> там санитары поскажут =)
<diezovvvv> ))) ну проблема в следующем, не поднимается и все))
<shenmue> diezovvvv провайдер какой?
<Fermalion> И я, в общем, уже исчерпал лимит ругательств по отношению к тем, кто создал рабочее окружение, доступное через IE
<diezovvvv> локальная сеть все раздается по дхцп..
<shenmue> Fermalion там на сайте юзается актив икс?
<Fermalion> и, если вас это утешит, я прекрасно осознаю все убожество и омерзительность IE
<shenmue> diezovvvv а провайдер?
<Fermalion> вот уж не знаю, что там юзается... я не спец
<diezovvvv> skynet город херсон))
<Fermalion> подмена юзерагента и закос фаерфокса под ИЕ - не срабатывает
<shenmue> Fermalion в опере есть закос =) отлично это делает
<shenmue> хотя опять же не пойму что за проблема в с сайтом
<diezovvvv> соединение поднимается только после этого даже на локальные ресурсы не пускает..
<rapidsp> активикс сто пудов
<shenmue> diezovvvv на форуме провайдера обычно полно ценной инфы
<Fermalion> я очень слабо в этом всем разбираюсь, но это не просто там какой-то сайт
<Fermalion> служебная база данных или что-то вроде
<rapidsp> Fermalion: а он MSO не захочет?
<Fermalion> что есть MSO, прастите?
<rapidsp> офис
<Fermalion> кто не захочет офис?
<rapidsp> сайт
<Fermalion> как-то не пытался залогиниться на сайт через офис
<rapidsp> если к примеру это какой нить шарепойнт...
<Fermalion> но для офиса мне тоже понадобится вайн, что возвращает нас к началу беседы...
<rapidsp> а так winetricks по идее должен нормально ИЕ поставить
<shenmue> хп + вб
<Fermalion> ну, и еще мне нужен фотошоп
<Fermalion> вб-то да
<Fermalion> но держать запущенным вб только ради браузера...
<shenmue> ставь тогда паралельно мастдай
<korvin> d dbhnefkre ;t
<Fermalion> мне казалось, что система будет значительно шустрее работать, если ИЕ будет под вайном
<korvin> *в виртуалку же
<rapidsp> у меня в 10.10 directX 10 изумительно заработал :)
<Fermalion> виртуалка больно тяжкая для ЦП, ОЗУ и вообще
<shenmue> если ие будет работать
<Fermalion> хотя, конечно, если с вайном у меня не сложится, придется через псевдоящик
<Fermalion> ладно, вроде, ман нагуглился... буду пробовать
<rapidsp> ку
<kaljan> хая
<Koldunstvo> Ситуация: использую винХР, есть один раздел с:\, где и виндоус и мои файлы. Когда я установлю убунту я смогу просматривать эти файлы?
<Fermalion> сможете
<Koldunstvo> Хорошо. Спасибо
<Fermalion> не за что
<Fermalion> для этого надо будет настроить монтирование win-раздела в убунту...
<Fermalion> но это достаточно просто - нужно только погуглить парочку самых новичковых мануалов по установке
<shenmue> опасный тип... ось и фаайлы на 1 разделе хранить
<Fermalion> ...все мы такими были :-)
<shenmue> до первого сининего экрана
<Fermalion> привычка держать файлы отдельно от ОС приходит, к сожалению, ПОСЛЕ первого падения системы, а не до.
<rapidsp> а мне показалось, что ВСЕГО один раздел...
<Fermalion> оу
<Fermalion> Koldunstvo, вы же понимаете, что для установки Убунту вам нужен будет еще как минимум один логический диск?
<shenmue> а через вуби ставил кто нибуть?
<Fermalion> интересно было попробовать, кстати
<shenmue> мне любопытно как оно ставится. сама раздел создает и все таке
<Fermalion> есть подозрение, что все это будет как с виртуалбоксом
<Fermalion> весь ее раздел и все такое - суть один файл "жесткого диска"
<Racer> Ubuntu 8.10 desktop Íà Packard Bell ïî÷åìóòî íåò ãðàô èíòåðôåéñà âî âðåìÿ óñòàíîâêè ïî÷åìó??? äðàéâåðà íóæíû?
<ubuntuhelp> Racer! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Fermalion> эээм
<Fermalion> добавил я две нужные dll-ки в system32 вайна
<Fermalion> пытаюсь настроить порядок замещения
<Fermalion> а одной из них в списке нет
<Fermalion> в чем может быть дело?
<Koldunstvo> Согласен, что опасный) Задумался об этом только сейчас, когда появилось желание протестить убунту и хроминиум. Кстати, есть еще вопрос: при установке,когда выбираешь раздел, куда сувать убунту, есть варианты: "указать разделы вручную" и "установить 
<shenmue> Koldunstvo	http://www.ubuntologia.ru/
<Fermalion> можно все вручную
<Fermalion> даже нужно
<Fermalion> иначе она вам такого там понаразмечает...
<Fermalion> ну так вот
<Fermalion> никто фотошоп под вайном не заводил?
<Koldunstvo> Хорошо
<shenmue> гимп по мне лучше
<Lacoste> ðóññêèå?
<ubuntuhelp> Lacoste! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Lacoste> ëþäè?
<ubuntuhelp> Lacoste! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<san4o> Fermalion: заводится фотошоп под вайном, чего тебе в гимпе не хватает ?
<Lacoste> people
<Lacoste> Do you speak Russian?
<san4o> Lacoste: no
<andersen> 'ubuntu rusiian support' - nothing says to you?
<san4o> Lacoste: =)
<Lacoste> ))
<san4o> Lacoste: tu xot6 ponial 4to tebe bot napisal kodirovky smenit6 na UTF8
<Koldunstvo> Устанавливаю убунту. Для уже имеющегося раздела с уже имеющимися данными(с:/) обязательно ставить точку монтирования,начинающуюся с "/media"? Или можно выбирать произвольное название,типа "/blabla-bla^:!!!ee" ???
<Lacoste> kak menyat'?
<andersen> да хот куда монтируй
<andersen> !utf|Lacoste:
<ubuntuhelp> Lacoste:: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<san4o> Koldunstvo: можно хоть в хом директорию, просто всегда монтируют в /mnt или /media хороший стиль
<Koldunstvo> ок.
<megaterminatorm> а я приматываю данные в /data -- всем сразу понятно)
<alexandr> люди не могу  настроить ip tv
<san4o> Lacoste:  v nastrojkax programmu is4i  meniat windows2151 na UTF-8
<andersen> alexandr: vlc?
<alexandr> да
<Koldunstvo> А если не указать точку монтирования?
<Sonorus> значит патом ручками примонтируешь
<andersen> Koldunstvo: тогда при обращении к нему(диску) оно само смонтируется в media
<Aquamarin> стоит до 10.10 обновляться?
<shenmue> для виндовс обычно убунту предлагает раздел /dos и /windows
<Aquamarin> или нуегонафиг
<Koldunstvo> А зачем, собственно? У меня есть один раздел, который,вроде, является свопом для виндоус. Следовательно, зачем мне его монтировать в убунту? Если я не смонтирую,то я его не буду видеть,так?
<shenmue> 2 вариант
<alexandr> cannot pre fill buffer пишет при включении ip tv  vlc
<andersen> Koldunstvo: swap для win в ntfs? тогда будет видеть
<Koldunstvo> Да, в нтфс...
<andersen> в меню "переход" отображаются все диски - флехи, сидюки и hdd
<Koldunstvo> Ясно...
<san4o> Koldunstvo: свап под форточки да еще на отдельный раздел. в чем суть то ? ладно б на другом винте ...
<andersen> но такое поведение можно изменить через gconf-editor вроде
<Koldunstvo> "Такое поведение"?
<andersen> "такое поведение" - автомаунт
<Koldunstvo> эээ
<Koldunstvo> ?
<Koldunstvo> ок
<Koldunstvo> Я все понял. Еще раз спасибо
<andersen> лучше руками монтировать. имхо, конечно
<skai> что я пропустил?
<andersen> год назад, freebsd автомаунтом монтировал ntfs-разделы не совсем корректно-проблемы с кодировкой были. с тех пор-ну его нафиг, в общем
<Fermalion> вот блин
<Fermalion> даже лень вспоминать свой пароль на никсерв
<Fermalion> так вот, отвечая на вопрос, чего мне не хватает в гимпе: мне не хватает Фотошопа
<san4o> andersen: таже БСД ставил но разделы вручную долго шаманил пока прикрутил. не то что автоматом
<andersen> в чем отличие inkscape от gimp? объясните пож [=
<Fermalion> инскейп же вроде векторный
<Fermalion> а гимп растровый
<Fermalion> емнип
<andersen> Fermalion: а теперь - по человечески (=
<Fermalion> вы знаете, чем отличаются Фотошоп и Corel Draw?
<andersen> я с графикой ну вообще никак...
<rapidsp> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг.
<Fermalion> растровое изображение - это последовательность цветных точек
<Fermalion> векторное содержит в себе информацию об изогнутых кривых, формирующих изображение
<Fermalion> степень изогнутости, кривизну, направление, цвет и т. д.
<Fermalion> Википедия полнейшим образом объясняет различия между растровой и векторной графикой, в общем
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Понг.
<andersen> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> andersen, Fail!
<andersen> ]=
<Fermalion> ну что ж
<Fermalion> вайн поставил, дллки впилил, вайнтрикс поставил
<Fermalion> пойду фотошоп попробую
<san4o> Fermalion: мне в гимпе не хватало только одного свойства слоя в фотошопе(где тени и проч). недавно решил добавлением дополнения(серипта который это все добавляет)
<Fermalion> не поминайте лихом
<Fermalion> честно скажу: я многократно пытался запустить гимп и преодолеть непривычное
<Fermalion> так и не вышло
<Fermalion> слишком сильно я привык к фотошопу, не могу заставить себя переучиться
<Fermalion> теперь, когда появилось платное ПО в Убунту-стор, есть иллюзорная надежда, что Адоб посмотрят в сторону Линукса
<andersen> вы выслушали "ода фотошопу" :)
<alexandr> подскажите url какого нить канала?
 * Fermalion пламенно любит фотошоп и не стесняется в том признаваться
<Sonorus> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Sonorus, Ну понг, и что?
<Fermalion> О_о
<Sonorus> эм
<Sonorus> че грубишь то
<Sonorus> ((
<shenmue> хых
<win0err> меня слышно)),
<win0err> ?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> громче кричи
<win0err> тебя тоже ):(
<win0err> во (:)
<Fermalion> зато я запустил IE!
<win0err> версия
<Fermalion> 6.0 :-[
<win0err> это круто
<win0err> у меня он тоже стоит))
<Fermalion> какая бо-о-оль!
<Fermalion> какая бо-о-оль!
<win0err> правда js не работает
<Fermalion> интернет эксплорер шесть-ноль...
<alexandr> народ подскажите хоть один урл нанала то :(
<skai> Fermalion: ты значит любишь фотошоп?
<Fermalion> ага
<andersen> alexandr:  /list
<win0err> gimp лучше, поверь
<skai> а тлицензию ты купил в поддержку любимого продукта?
<Fermalion> только вайн вот его, кажется, не особенно любит
<Fermalion> неужели же вы думаете, будто я буду использовать пиратский софт?!
<djigit> ужс
<djigit> всем привет
<Fermalion> я использую 30-дневную триал-версию, а потом честно удаляю его с компа
<alexandr> andersen где набрать то его?
<Fermalion> в строке чата
<andersen> alexandr: где обычно
<win0err> лан всем пока
<skai> Fermalion: и потом конечно ты не обманываешь мгновенной переустановкой, а честно идешь покупать лицензию после 30 дней
<Fermalion> я не переустанавливаю фотошоп после удаления
<Fermalion> ...я переустанавливаю винду.
<skai> и что.и потом не ставишь фотошоп?
<Fermalion> а потом мне уже никто не запрещает вновь попробовать абсолютно честный триал-период
<andersen> опять холивар про фотошоп, как вчера?
<ZeVoluciON> с таким подходом какие могут быть разговоры о фотошопах под лайнуксами?
<skai> да ну?если я не ошибаюсь, то в лицензионном соглашении где и описан триал использую слова "один компьютер" а не "одна копия виндовс"
<Fermalion> это, разумеется, тот же самый компьютер
<skai> Fermalion: так что принимая соглашение на этапе установки - ты соглашаешься на своем компе один (1) раз попробовать триал а потом либо не использовать, либо купить
<skai> ты же используешь триал на том же самом "одном компьютере" триал за триалом, нарушая соглашение, с которым ты согласился
<Fermalion> я никоим образом не обманываю и не ломаю механизмы защиты триал-версии
<Fermalion> если она благополучно работает, значит, она сама не видит никаких жульничеств с моей стороны
<skai> ты обманываешь лицензионное соглашение
<Sonorus> да
<skai> если ты крякнешь фш - он тоже не будет видеть жульничества.и что?
<skai> если ты не видишь суслика - не значит что его нет
<Fermalion> лицензионное соглашение обязывает меня пробовать триал-версию исключительно один раз в жизни?
<Sonorus> на 1 компе тебе же написали
<smartman> всем привет, кто поможет прошить биос?)))
<Fermalion> у меня, несомненно, все тот же самый один комп.
<skai> исключительно один раз на одном конкретном компе.меняй компы каждый месяц, раз так охота триалить:)
<Fermalion> менять железо, вы имеете в виду?
<Fermalion> или всю софтверную часть?
<andersen> smartman: ну и запросы. мать какая?
<smartman> <andersen> как в убунте просмотреть?
<skai> при чем тут софт то?один компьютер, а не одна венда.повторяю.
<andersen> lshw
<Sonorus> кстати там написано что на 1 компьютере но не написано что считать 1 компьютером
<Sonorus> если я из компа удалю стеевую плату то ето уже не тот компьютер
<skai> smartman: тебе поможет божье провидение
<skai> Sonorus: открой словарь современный и посмотри значение слова компьютер
<Sonorus> причем тут словарь
<Sonorus> словарь ето не документ
<smartman> <andersen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527711/
<Sonorus> у словаря никакой юридической силы
<skai> Sonorus: словарь - это словарь.если ты не знаешь значения слова - смотри там.там же посмотрит и судья.
<Sonorus> нет
<andersen> чешет бороду
<Sonorus> словарей есть несколько интерпритаций
<skai> Sonorus: если ты думаешь, что можно отвертеться, утверждая, что ты не убивал человека, потому что слово убиство не определено юридически,а существует только в словаре - ты очень смешной
<Sonorus> причем не сказано какой именно правильный нигде
<Sonorus> причем тут ето
<Sonorus> ето ваще из другого разряда
<Sonorus> УБийство четко опрделено
<Fermalion> даже если и допустить, что лицензионное соглашение (которое мы все всегда внимательно изучаем) и позволяет использовать триал-версию на одном компьютере, все равно факт остается фактом: я не ломал триал-версию, не крякал и не использовал никаких друг
<Fermalion> их механизмов обхода защиты
<skai> Sonorus: пример более понятным малообразованным людям.думал ты поймешь
<Sonorus> и не в словаре
<Fermalion> пусть она сама следит за тем, когда ей нужно перестать работать
<Sonorus> skai:  не надо строить из себя чего не представляешь
<skai> Fermalion: переустановка венды - другой механизм обхода защиты и есть
<Sonorus> многообразованный ты наш
<skai> Sonorus: дадада.конечно.ты очень умен и все понимаешь.правда это все почему то не в этой вселенной наверное:)
<djigit> muuu
<Sonorus> skai: причем тут умен или нет, я привет тебе 2 факта, ты перешел на личности ай ай ай
<ZeVoluciON> то есть если после сетевой поменяем мать, проц, память - это так и останется всё тот же компьютер
<skai> Sonorus: дадада.конечно.а куда еще переходить, если ты игнорируешь мои слова:)
<Sonorus> ну так я спросил как отличить 1 комп от другого а ты мне сказал что в словаре написано
<skai> Sonorus: я тебе ведь на оба факта ответил.но для тебя это слишком сложно было
<Sonorus> вот опять на личности
<Sonorus> не умеешь ты спорить
<skai> ты посомтри в словаре.или ты думаешь в словаре будет написано "компьютер - такая белая коробка"?раскрою секрет - словарей много видов.
<skai> Sonorus: я не перехожу на личности.я констатирую факты
<Sonorus> почему ты оперируешь словарем ?
<Fermalion> любезные, не ссорьтесь
<Sonorus> словарь ето не юридический документ
<Fermalion> лучше скажите - кто-нибудь самолично запускал фотошоп под вайном?
<Sonorus> ты бы еше попросил на туалетной бумаге посматреть что такое компьюртер
<skai> Sonorus: ты кто по образованию станешь?
<Sonorus> какая разница?
<Sonorus> может еще линейки сразу достанем ?
<skai> Sonorus: туалетная бумага не является ни разу зарегистрированным учебным пособием, каковой статус регистрируют словари.или ты не знал таких тонкостей?думал каждый может словарь написать и выпустить?
<skai> а образлование важно.мне интересно какие профессии ни разу не связанные с юридической стороной дел пытаются кричать о юридической силе
<Fermalion> уважаемые господа!
<Fermalion> и что, никто не пробовал?
<shenmue> чо?
<skai> !ask | Fermalion
<ubuntuhelp> Fermalion: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :
<Fermalion> ладно, перехожу к сути
<Fermalion> в вайновую папку system32 добавил 2 dll-библиотеки вайна
<Fermalion> теперь нужно указать их порядок замещения
<Fermalion> но одной из них нет в списке Библиотек winecfg
<Sonorus> skai: харошо даже если в словаре опрелено значение слова компьютер, там нет инструкции как отличить один компьютер от другого
<Fermalion> atmlib.dll она называется
<andersen> хоспади - самое простое-изменил mac - вот комп с новым конфигом.
<skai> Sonorus: в словаре не описано, как отличить ногу от руки.но есть оперделение руки.ты поймешь что такое рука?или тебюе каждую очевидность надо разжевывать?поверь если бы все очевидное было опи сано - судья был бы не нужен.правда
<skai> никто бы не смог прочесть тот толмуд размером с евразию, но это детали
<andersen> законодательство формально соблюдено. правда?
<Sonorus> skai: боже рука и нога ето разные предметы... ты сравниваешь вещи из разных категории, а тут у тебя 2 предмета одинакой категории, тоесть 2 руки, вот тебе дадут по 1 пасматреть и попросят сказать показали тебе туже самую руку или другую
<Sonorus> и как ты их будешь отличать
<Sonorus> и словарь тебе тут не поможет
<skai> Sonorus: это быль лишь простой пример на аналогии.я думал ты все таки поймешь и не примешь пример столь буквально.ну да твой уровень мышления я уже описывал
<Sonorus> опять на личность, я в тебе разочаровался
<Sonorus> помоему глуп ты
<skai> руки отличать можно по отпечаткам пальцев, которые уникальны
<Sonorus> ну так я про ето и говорю блин
<skai> ну а на что еще переходить с настолько прагматичными людьми, которые не могут думать развито вне рамок описанного в маленьком документе
<Sonorus> про методы по которым можно отличить один комп от другого
<skai> Sonorus: про методы я тебе уже говорил.про словарь было сказано до этого.ты вообще способен следить за беседой?
<Sonorus> диалог бессмыслелнен с силу врожденной деменции твоего мозгп
<Sonorus> очевидные вещи бывают вполне неочевидны елси копнуть глыбже
<skai> дадада.если тебе больше нечего сказать - пытайся свести все на оскорбления
<andersen> а что это-деменция?
<Sonorus> ето ты начал
<Sonorus> я тебе ниразу не оскорблял вначале
<Sonorus> для тебя все очевидно, копни глубже и ты уже обзываешься
<skai> кстати о копании глубже я тебе и говорил.но ты не смог подумать и начал заводить дисскуссию о том, как же из опеределения понять отличия.а ведь для этого как раз и надо было копнуть глубже
<artus> skai: я побидиль openvpn server) вроде ... ))
<Sonorus> ну я сразу спросил как отличить один комп от другого, хател комнуть глубже мог бы и обьснять если знаешь
<Fermalion> ладно, приятного вечера всем
<skai> да.для меня очевидно.длятебя суд по твоим вопросам - нет.и ты для меня глуп.почему глуп?потому что раз ты не признаешься какого ты образования - я не могу извинить тебя незнанием не твоей области.потому что твою область ты не
<andersen> skai: ты же модер. может, хватит холивар разводить?
<skai> называешь
<Sonorus> да откуда я знаю может ты как баб фрося компы по цвету отличаешь
<skai> Sonorus: тебе описать приемы и методы составления уникального идентификатора системы по составу железа?
<Sonorus> да
<Sonorus> или ссылку
<Sonorus> я ето от тебя и требовал
<skai> гугл в руки
<skai> по жопорезу я тебе искать не буду уж извини
<Sonorus> гугл нельзя взять в руки
<skai> а ты попробуй.три человека однажды смогли.один из них был выходцем с той же страны что и ты.так что все возможно
<shenmue> о чем сыр бор
<Sonorus> я чето ГОСТА на составления уникального идентификатора системы не видел
<ZeVoluciON> skai в показаниях запутался
<[Green]> снова разговоры не о том о чем надо?
<skai> Sonorus: потому что есть помимо локальный государственных стандартов всемирные.которые государство принимает.
<skai> ZeVoluciON: а где я запутался?покажи а то чтото я не заметил
<Sonorus> харошо покажи мне всемирный гост
<[Green]> прекращайте
<Sonorus> что значит государство принимает ?
<ZeVoluciON> выше ^^
<skai> Sonorus: ты читать умеешь?знаешь опеределение слов gprs, traffic shaping, low speed?гуглить по стандлартам iso будешь сам. а государтсво принимает - значит ратифицирует международный документ на национальном уровне. сложные слова, но
<skai> попробуй понять.заодно погугли о том, что делает ООН иногда, чтобы понять
<skai> ZeVoluciON: где?укажи точно, а не в твоей фантазии.и быстрее.меня сейчас грин забанит за оффтоп
<Sonorus> skai: ладна я поищу етот международный стелс документ об идиентификации систем если наду мы еще обсудим
<Sonorus> а если не найду на твоей совести
<skai> Sonorus: могу подсказать что тебе надо найти патенты, плюс доки iso плюс некоторую коммерческую инфу, ибо реализация у каждого своя.ну это каается ближе венды,ибо она закрытая нафик и ее обсуждаем.ищи
<Sonorus> ок
<skai> надеюсь хоть английский в школе не прогуливал?ибо искать прийдется на зарубежной мове
<skai> но вернемся к теме канала.есть пользователи блютус мышей?
<Sonorus> ну в школу ходил в отличие от тебя
<Sonorus> да да вернемся к теме канала
<artus> skai: ток радио
<skai> Sonorus: я не спрашиваю ходил ли ты.все ходили.я спрашиваю учил ли ты.знаешь ли ты его.это две разницы
<skai> artus: ну врядли поможет, но после суспенда они работают нормально?
<ZeVoluciON> в том месте, где начал свои фантазии про словари, а потом про уникальные идентификаторы
<Sonorus> ты делал упор на чтобы меня оскорбить поетому я особо невдумывался в то что ты написал
<artus> skai: ну я суспенд не юзаю ... но она у меня вообще во всем работаеть ... причем по дефолту
<skai> ZeVoluciON: это не фантазии.понимаю что у многих принято называть мелкософт корпорацией зла, но я вот для самообразования почитываю и данные с мсдн и с прочих технических сайтов.по венде,линуксу и маку.
<skai> Sonorus: я тебе опять таки давал подсказку по поиску.не пытайся видеть во всем оскорбления.иногда это сарказм всего лишь.
<skai> artus: а попробовать с2рам?
<artus> skai: эть че ?
<Sonorus> Сарказм — это жёсткая насмешка, которая может открываться позитивным суждением, но в целом всегда содержит негативную окраску и указывает на недостаток человека
<skai> суспенд2рам
<skai> Sonorus: ну а если прибавить к этому определение вопроса и сложить их
<Sonorus> указание на недостаток которго может и не быть но на который делаеца упор я считаю оскорблением
<artus> skai: не ... он у меня не работаить.. надо крутить модуль нвидии...
<Sonorus> да и не только я
<skai> Sonorus: ну чтож тут сделать.каждый воспринимает мир по своему.относись философски
<skai> artus: невидия:)у мну суспенд работал на невидии раз из трех
<skai> artus: все пытаюсь заставить мышу после саспенда не тормозить.
<artus> skai: да он кричит что модуль выгрузить не может.. а как то более конкретно я не круутил
<Sonorus> в етом вся и проблема... ладна устал я от етих дискусии... пашщел "учить" английский язык
<artus> skai: а если ее рестартить?
<skai> Sonorus: с богом
<Sonorus> я атеист
<SergeyIT> добрый вечер времени суток!
<skai> artus: там в етсе или еще где были скрипты сусенлда и прочих.при входе и при выходе
<skai> Sonorus: пусть рациональность поможет тебе
<SergeyIT> Sonorus, это временно
<skai> Sonorus: так лучше?
<skai> SergeyIT: почти почти:)весер не обязательно было вписывать конечно:)
<Sonorus> SergeyIT: не думаю
<Sonorus> skai: да
<skai> artus: райден мне показывал.там можно при суспенде выгружать модуль насильно.а при выходе из него - подгружать.я так пробовал с модулем блютус, и выяснил что это не помогает
<SergeyIT> Sonorus, человек предполагает, а бог распологает...
<skai> SergeyIT: аллах велик
<artus> skai: там кажисть есть вероятность того что выгрузив его ты его потом фиг загрузиш)
<skai> artus: если вручную.а если скрипт - то он сможет
<Sonorus> SergeyIT: да да да... я уже многа такова бреда слышал
<artus> skai: ану покажи
<skai> artus: где эти скрипты?сча посмотрю в башхистори
<artus> ага
<SergeyIT> Sonorus, убунту - это вера прежде всего!
<artus> SergeyIT: бубунта , это терпение прежде всего )
<SergeyIT> artus, одно - другому не противоречит!
<skai> cat /etc/apm/suspend.d/80alsa
<skai> вот пример скрипта на алсу.создашь скрипт на 10nvidia например и запилишь:)
<artus> skai: ага
<skai> $ cat /etc/apm/resume.d/20alsa
<skai> вот резюм алсы
<skai> там же и резюм невидии
<artus> skai: у миня нима нвидии там )
<skai> artus: ессесно.это скрипты, которые сам делать должен если хош.я так для 90bluetooth делал выгрузку модулей.не помогло.дело было не в одних модулях
<andersen> SergeyIT: привет. подскажешь кое-чего?
<skai> 90 - чтобы самым последним делалось:)
<artus> skai: :)
<SergeyIT> andersen, привет. Ты о чем?
<skai> или я просто скрипт неправильно составлял
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч
<DIM72> Приветы!
<sharikoff> skai: q
<DIM72> Подскажите - где можно посоветоваться по настройке VPN ?
<skai> !ask | DIM72
<ubuntuhelp> DIM72: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал\ковырял\и т.п.». Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или те, кто знает — спят :)
<skai> sharikoff: вот ты как сферический маковод в вакууме(просто ты единственный мой знакомый маовод,так что быдешь эталоном) скажи мне: у айфона есть блютус?:)
<oni_> ))
<kamyshovyy> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<kamyshovyy> ping
<ubuntuhelp> kamyshovyy, Понг понг понг...
 * kamyshovyy хм, завалился с горем пополам :(
<kamyshovyy> ку олл
<skai> kamyshovyy: ОЛЛ ХАЙЛЬ БУРИТАНИЯ:)
<kamyshovyy> яя, зер гут!
<DIM72> пытаюсь подключиться к VPN конторы (работы) доступ к инету дома через pppoe (DOMRU) IP не присвоен, подключаюсь к VPN работы используя webmin (PPTP VPN Client)  в ifconfig видно что появился ещё один сетевой интерфейс ppp1, и IP как в рабочей сетке. НО я никого в сети не вижу и не
<DIM72> пингую :(  что нужно ещё сделать?
<shenmue> еще два раза пингани
<werewolf> люди помогите
<werewolf> проблема в убунте
<werewolf> 10,04
<DIM72> ставь 10.10
<rapidsp> ну вот и помогли
<DIM72> ))
<werewolf> проблема решиться
<werewolf> у меня постояно просит пароль
<werewolf> какой пароль понять не могу
<rapidsp> свой
<andersen> для линукса это нормально :)
<werewolf> вожу свой который при установке
<werewolf> не принемает говорит
<werewolf> неправльно
<werewolf> я уже раза три переинсталил ос
<shenmue> где вводишь?
<rapidsp> werewolf: а как заходишь в систему? автовход?
<werewolf> при установке программы или изменении настройки
<DIM72> введи : sudo passwd root rootroot
<werewolf> да автовход
<DIM72>  и: sudo passwd  ИМЯ_СВОЁ rootroot
<rapidsp> werewolf: ну при установке ты же вводишь пароль для пользователя
<skai> DIM72: ты почто советуешь ему такие гадости?
<shenmue> кстати как убунту 10.10 после обнов?
<werewolf> да ввожу пароль, а он мне не правильно
<shenmue> не стал юзать ибо половина реп не пашет с лаунчпада
<rapidsp> как все было: при установке выбирается русская раскладка - и на ней же вводится пароль :)
<rapidsp> так? :)
<DIM72> и после везде где просит пароль - вводи rootroot
<werewolf> не помогло просит [sudo] password for user:
<Sonorus> 10.10 норм, наконецто вебкамера запахала как надо)
<rapidsp> werewolf: в другой раскладке набери
<skai> shenmue: 10.10 наконец без блюмана гномблютус умеет жпрс инет получать
<Sonorus> werewolf: ты в раскладке не ошибся?
<werewolf> я не знаю
<werewolf> точно как это проверить
<werewolf> я сегодня впервые перешел
<andersen> у меня тоже так было-оказалось, что не работали цифровые клавиши :)
<skai> werewolf: ну думаю глянуть на панель.там отображается индикатор раскладки
<werewolf> а нет я проверил
<rapidsp> werewolf: просто при запросе смени раскладку и вводи
<artus> skai: сменял себе всера tint2 на cairo-dock ... няшненько )))
<werewolf> да пробывал и рус и англ
<DIM72> мэйби банальный капс?
<werewolf> нет
<rapidsp> ну если после 3 установок капс то это клиника :)
<werewolf> точно все проверил первый раз так же думал потом переинсталил
<shenmue> кстати ппа с лаунчпада по версиям тож идет? там маверик люсид?
<werewolf> все проверил
<shenmue> или без разницы?
<DIM72> значит ставь снова с нуля, это проще, или можешь в инит ноль войти и пересоздать супер пользователя, а там и своего пользователся пасс рестартануть можно
<DIM72> но лучше ресетап ОС снова
<skai> artus: скока я каиру не юзал - не нравилось.артефакты, глюки и избыточность настройки(че я каждый чих за нее должен делать)
<artus> DIM72: ты че за бред несеш?
<werewolf> понятно придеться четвертый раз ставить
<skai> artus: не мешай молодому гуру разрушать чужие компы и веселить людей:)
<artus> skai: работаеть аж со свистом ) да и opengl юзаеть )
<skai> artus: дык про тормоза я ни слова не сказал:)я про другое жалуюсь:)
<nspirit2_> 0
<artus> skai: дык на что тут жаловатцо то? фсе работаеть )
<skai> artus: а я те говорю что у меня артефакты изображения на погоде появлялись.и крашилась она с завидным постоянством(погода которая)
<skai> artus: если уж не гномпанель - то хоть авн
<skai> так.надо перезагрузится, пока помню
<artus> skai: ты с нетом?
<rapidsp> werewolf: попробуй в терминале ввести sudo gedit и введи пароль когда запросит
<rapidsp> может gksu глючит... или как оно там называется..
<jlewka> werewolf, rapidsp не выйдет так же...
<nspirit2> Всем добрый вечер )
<rapidsp> jlewka: почему?
<jlewka> хм вышло)
<jlewka> а раньше не выходило
<rapidsp> гы
<jlewka> когда гуи через судо запускал или что то путаю)
<nspirit2> Всегда работало )
<andersen> точно путаешь
<jlewka> ню вот(
<nspirit2> Господа подскажите програмку для верстки )
<skai> nspirit2: MSB
<DIM72> пытаюсь подключиться к VPN конторы (работы) доступ к инету дома через pppoe (DOMRU) IP не присвоен, подключаюсь к VPN работы используя webmin (PPTP VPN Client)  в ifconfig видно что появился ещё один сетевой интерфейс ppp1, и IP как в рабочей сетке. НО я никого в сети не вижу и не
<skai> *MSPSB
<DIM72> пингую :(  что нужно ещё сделать?
<inkvizitor68sl> маршруты
<artus> skai: http://itmages.ru/image/view/74826/b931886f
<skai> DIM72: а твой метод переустановить при любой проблеме тебе не помог?:))
<DIM72> неа :(
<DIM72> раз пять :)
<artus> еще раз попробуй )
<DIM72> только переустановка на WIN помогает :(
<skai> 7 раз:)счастливое число:)еще два раза и ты достигнешь просветления
<skai> http://www.100mb.nl/
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Failed!
<skai> неплохой пинг твой скрин вызывает, artus
<artus> )
<skai> 7%.скачал
<skai> и уже 1 дисконект.главное чтобы не битый фаил выкачал
<artus> вгетом тяни
<skai> им и тяну
<skai> фк
<skai> artus: все равно других вменяемых удобных даунлоад манагеров нет
<artus> skai: ога _
<skai> artus: открытокоробка?
<artus> skai: аха )
<skai> artus: ты же понимаешь, что я потом у тебя все конфиги стрясу
<artus> skai: лехко )
<shenmue> так вопрос
<shenmue> как бы забэкапить все сторонии ппа?
<skai> artus: а где в вичате левое меню то?
<shenmue> что бы потом их запердолить обратно и они действовали
<skai> shenmue: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<artus> это плагин кой то
<shenmue> не катит
<shenmue> там все люсид
<artus> ща гляну какой
<shenmue> только что смотрел... все править влом
<artus> skai: buffers.pl
<skai> shenmue: там лежат листы сурса.сед в руки и вперед
<skai> artus: раз плагин - нафиг:)
<shenmue> только правкой ? =(
<skai> shenmue: можешь залесть на ланчпад и записать себе в тетрадку строку для адд-адп-репозитори
<shenmue> да придется так в будущем делать
<skai> artus: чет мне мои конечьки больше нравятся
<skai> shenmue: ubuntu tweak умеет добавлять основные репы.у него неплохой список
<shenmue> да но там долеко не все...
<shenmue> ладно ...
<rapidsp> а лучче список команд добавления репов куданить сохранить в виде скрипта... изящно :)
<skai> rapidsp: тетрадка же:)
<rapidsp> а... ну это самый руль :)
<skai> блинский.завтра снова учится.6 дней подряд.чорд
<rapidsp> нифига, завтра работать....
<skai> rapidsp: если бы.с радостью снова бы окунулся в работу...но учеба чтоб ее
<skai> лан.спать надоть
<skai> всем удачного ночного бдения
<open_your_eyes> всем привет
<open_your_eyes> как вытащить текст из .ppt ?
<open_your_eyes> что-то типа catdoc существует?
<open_your_eyes> ухты
<open_your_eyes> catppt есть :)
<rapidsp> рады были помочь :)
<[Dmitry]> :)
<open_your_eyes> # catppt ppttest.ppt
<open_your_eyes> Office テーマ
<open_your_eyes> мда
<open_your_eyes> как его юзать?
<rapidsp> может кодировка?
<inkvizitor68sl> тэкс
<inkvizitor68sl> в jabber конференции moscow@conference.ubuntu.ru происходит обсуждение тем следующего инсталл феста. заходите, предлагайте. или мне сюда в приват кидайте.
<open_your_eyes> rapidsp: что кодировка?
<open_your_eyes> # catppt YOMUCA.ppt
<open_your_eyes> 標準デザイン
<open_your_eyes> и всё.
<open_your_eyes> при том что на самом деле там 50 страниц
<rapidsp> open_your_eyes: а если # catppt -s cp1251 YOMUCA.ppt
<open_your_eyes> то же самое
<open_your_eyes> а причём там cp1251? там английский текст и немного японских символов
<open_your_eyes> походу то что он выдаёт - это содержимое или первого слайда, или названия документа
<open_your_eyes> 0.94.1 Feb 09 2006
<open_your_eyes>     Fixed some problems with OLE parsing. Fixed some issues with codepage search introduced in the 0.94. Fixed negative record length in ppt files.
<open_your_eyes> хмм
<open_your_eyes> может последнюю версию собрать
<open_your_eyes> хотя не, там уже последняя ;/
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть спецы по backuppc
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<Necto> привет! ктонить может подсказать как в убунте сеть работает? работает в смысле что в каком порядке запускается... а то даже iptables ручками запускать приходится. или где почитать... версия 10.04.
<Galaxy2000> зачем ручками ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть народ кооторый в backuppc розбирается
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<Necto> ну "спасибо" помогли очень сильно ... чтобы я без вас делал...
<kunni> вечер добрый, господа
<fanfan> добрый
<oni_> говорите уже "доброе время суток"
<oni_> россия большая, да тут и н етолько россия
<edik> добже добже
<kunni> пардон )))) Беларусь, вечер... о большой России не подумал )
<oni_> =\
<Taurendil> kunni, здорово! а где живешь?) если не серет конечно
<edik> cz )
<kunni> Taurendil: не секрет... Беларусь, город Гродно
<edik> prague
<edik> чехия
<Taurendil> и как там живется вообще?)
<edik> акуенчик
<edik> сам с россии
<kunni> Taurendil: лучше всех ))))
<Taurendil> у нас говорят что в беларуссии хреновенько
<Taurendil> врут?
<kunni> Taurendil: у вас это где?
<Taurendil> россия
<utkonos1> есть кто живой?
<edik> никуя, я в россии говрят что есть что-то хуже россии..
<edik> да есть
<kunni> Taurendil: ну смотря что хреновенько... конечно, времена сча неспокойные, политика, все дела... но так в принципе неплохо... зарплаты невысокие, цены высокие... по сравнению с Рашей... зато дороги отличные и чистенько в городах ))))
<kunni> гыг, нашел чем хвастаться...
<Taurendil> ну да... а цены на жилье, допустим, какие?
<kunni> ах да, и инет дорогой...
<kunni> жилье очень дорогое... не по нашим зарплатам...
<utkonos1> не подскажете,можно ли в кайро-доке сделать подписи значков  постоянно отображаемыми?(сбоку от значков)
<kunni> utkonos1: вроде есть такое... в авне точно есть... поищи в расширенных настройках... мот в "значках" где-нить
<kunni> utkonos1: в каиро-доках трей все так же убог?
<utkonos1> угу
<KiberNET> всем привет... может кто сталкивался с подобным.... слушая через наушники я слышу небольшое попискивание\потрескивание))
<KiberNET> но при нагрузке процессора(yes в консоли) все пропадает...
<utkonos1> kunni: не нашел там увы
<lukinfore> ) это вариант хот-бейб наверн
<lukinfore> звукодетектор
<kunni> utkonos1: увы, давно отказался от каиро из-за трея, в пользу авн... так что уже и не помню, что там по настройкам...
<kunni> KiberNET: мм а что за проигрыватель? попробуйте разными...
<utkonos1> обыдна да,пойду дальше копать
<KiberNET> нее.. в полной тишине именно и идет потрескивание
<KiberNET> а проигрыватель обычно использую moc
<Taurendil> kunni, короче у вас все также как и у нас, только у нас еще и срач везде, и дороги разбитые
<KiberNET> kunni: а может ли в этом быть виноват ALSA
<kunni> KiberNET: ох, если в полной тишине... то тогда я без понятия, кого в этом обвинить ))) а вы попытайтесь слушать тишину без наушников ))))
<lukinfore> а, точно наверно и с выключенным компом потрескивает?
<lukinfore> комп пытается эволюционировать
<lukinfore> в радио
<KiberNET> lukinfore: нее ... как раз если подключить в аудио небольшую радиостанцию тресков нету... тока тишина) (музыка естественно выключена)
<lukinfore> ну
<lukinfore> так ему таким образом растущая антенна заземляется
<lukinfore> долог путь к нирване
<KiberNET> значит просто заземлить и все ....
<lukinfore> ну если нет страха вступить на пути естественного развития
<KiberNET> не... появилось желание сделать
<KiberNET> даже незнаю как вам + тыкнуть)... поэтому просто большое человеческое спасибо)
<KiberNET> пойду я)
<kunni> удачи
<Fisakov> Доброй ночи, добрые люди :) Подскажите, как в bash изменить цвет 'приглашения', когда сидишь под рутовым аккаунтом? Под приглашением подразумевается строка - root@codex:/home/codex#
<Fisakov> После других ОСей привык, что рутовый отличается по цвету
<artus> promt
<Fisakov> А поподробней можно? Сейчас открыл пару статей, ковыряю ~/.basrc
<Fisakov> ~/.bashrc*
<artus> строка с промтом отвечает за приглашение
<artus> PS1='%(!.%F{red}#%f.%F{green}$%f)%F{yellow}%32<…<%~%f>'
<artus> как то так
<Fisakov> Всё, спасибо. Установил переменную $PS1 в другое значение
<Fisakov> :)
<Fisakov> PS1='\[\e[1;31m\][\u@\h \W]\$\[\e[0m\] '
<XuMuK> ку, товарищи)
<Taurendil> q
<artus> XuMuK: дарофф
<shenmue> http://21region.org/uploads/posts/2010-07/1279881084_12729627221.jpg супер игра
<artus> супер эгра это настройка впн в виртуальной винде к виртальному серверу ) тот еще квест )
<shenmue> а зачем?
<artus> игра такая)
<san4o> artus: знаете толк в извращениях =)))
<artus> san4o: а извращения тут где ? ))) надо ж проверить работу , а венды нима под рукой )
<shenmue> стесняется....
<shenmue> явно что то не сказал
<Yuretsz2> Подскажите как ветки удалять из gconf-editor?
<san4o> artus: не думаю что 2 виртуальные машини оптимальные условия для тестов ...
<artus> san4o: ну машинки то в квм ))) и чем это vds не оптимально то? )))
<san4o> artus: а как сетевые интерефейсы разные назначил для машины впн сервера и  винды клиента  ?
<artus> мост с хоста
<artus> san4o: http://itpaste.ru/178524
<baltazor> кто знает как установить плеер по умолчанию в ubuntu maverick?
<baltazor> ну или вообще в ubuntu :)
<san4o> artus: любопытно, br0 - соединение kvm клиента или впн сервера ? eth0 сетевое. а еще одного соединения не должно быть  ?
<artus> квм
<baltazor> san4o: kvm
<artus> у вирт серва ip .233 у вирт венды .251
<[Dmitry]> !caps
<ubuntuhelp> ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ КРИЧИТЕ!!! мы можем прочитать это и в нижнем регистре
<artus> 201 это ip хоста
<[Dmitry]> Ой
<[Dmitry]> !search caps
<ubuntuhelp> Found: etiquette, anticaps, caps@shout
<[Dmitry]> !anticaps
<ubuntuhelp> Пилюля для блондинок: xmodmap -e "clear lock" && echo "clear lock" >> ~/.Xmodmap
<[Dmitry]> Во :)
<artus> прикольно )
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<san4o> artus: не росчехлю где сетевой интерфейс вирт серва, а где вирт клиента ?
<XuMuK> гг
<[Dmitry]> !man
<ubuntuhelp> man (от англ. manual — руководство) — команда Unix, предназначенная для форматирования и вывода справочных страниц. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0_Unix)
<Imago-001> как получить права рута для работы со вторым винчестером?
<XuMuK> точно так же как получить права рута для всего остального...
<Imago-001> chmod не помогает
<XuMuK> прям точь в мточь)
<XuMuK> а при чом тут чмод?
<XuMuK> для получения прав?
<Imago-001> а что тогда?
<XuMuK> а что ты хочешь сделать, обьясни...
<artus> XuMuK: права получить ) для работы со вторым винтом )
<artus> ^_^
<Imago-001> я купил второй винт. Вставил. Раза с 10 комп его нашёл, но с первого грузиться не хочет. Поставил Ось на второй. Теперь хочу все данные со старого винта перекинуть на новый
<XuMuK> ну так, примонтировать его или он там папку создать не может... да мало ли?!))
<Imago-001> убунта его видит, но пишет что на нём ничего нет
<XuMuK> а ты, для начала, подключил правильно?
<artus> sudo ls -la /путь/к/винту что говорит?
<Imago-001> он уже примонтировался в /media/1edfg23onidf бла-бла-бла...
<XuMuK> ясно
<Imago-001> щаз посмотрю
<XuMuK> запасти mount
<Imago-001> ls: чтение каталога /media/1ea87f1d-2d77-4c0f-8d7c-589ce0c6cc59/: Ошибка ввода/вывода
<Imago-001> итого 0
<artus> я сказал sudo
<XuMuK>  sudo ls
<Imago-001> ls: чтение каталога /media/1ea87f1d-2d77-4c0f-8d7c-589ce0c6cc59/: Ошибка ввода/вывода
<XuMuK> и незашто)
<Imago-001> я и сделал с sudi
<Imago-001> *o
<XuMuK> сделай ка mount
<artus> дык ты того ) винт подмаунти)
<Imago-001> так а куда его примонтировать?
<Imago-001> напишите пжлст примерную команду
<artus> куды хош )
<XuMuK> artus: дураки ;) думают одинакага))
<artus> XuMuK: ))
<XuMuK> Imago-001: проще не бывает - mount
<XuMuK> и то что вылезет, на ...
<XuMuK> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
 * Di культурна чафкает
<Imago-001> udo mount /media/1ea87f1d-2d77-4c0f-8d7c-589ce0c6cc59/ /media/data
<Imago-001> mount: точка монтирования /media/data не существует
<artus> создай
<XuMuK> всё понял)
<Imago-001> папку?
<artus> sudo mkdir /media/data
<Imago-001> ага, понял
<artus> sudo chown user.user  /media/data
<artus> даже sudo chown user.user -r /media/data
<XuMuK> тока не в буквально)
<XuMuK> а то задась юзер.юзер)
<XuMuK> т*
<Imago-001> вместо user.user написать два раза через точку свой логин?
<XuMuK> да
<artus> ога
<XuMuK> и сделай -vr так интересней)
<Imago-001> и да, такого ключа нет. Я написал -R
<XuMuK> ну или -vR
<Imago-001> я уже -R сделал
<XuMuK> ну и фиг с ним
<XuMuK> не принципиально
<Imago-001> что дальше?
<XuMuK> теперь юзай
<Silim> hi all
<XuMuK> ку
<Silim> помогите  со сборкой hydra не находит ssl.h
<Imago-001> папка создалась, но в неё ничего не монтировалось
<artus> хацкеры проснулись
<XuMuK> а надо
<Imago-001> говорит что не явл. блочным устройством
<Imago-001> что-то совсем непонятное творится
<XuMuK> sudo mount /dev/sd? /media/data
<artus> Imago-001: покажи вывод sudo fdisk -l
<XuMuK> я давно ето прошу) с самого начала)
<XuMuK> тока я маунт просил)
<Imago-001> http://paste.org.ru/?c0gr58
<XuMuK> и где там второй винт? о_О
<Silim> help me
<Silim> Какой пакет нужно поставить чтобы ssl.h поставилось?
<XuMuK> а чо такое гидра вапще?
<Silim> брут
<XuMuK> попробуй найти ssl-dev
<Imago-001> да я хз! во вкладке "переход" в наутилусе он отображается
<Imago-001> щаз скрин кину
<XuMuK> выдай наконец mount
<artus> Imago-001: ну класно что он отображаетцо) ток он не отображаетцо ниразу )
<artus> ты б посмотрел биос то его видит вообще ? )
<Imago-001> http://s008.radikal.ru/i305/1011/72/1dde30854aa9.png
<Imago-001> вот, 286 Гб мне и нужно примонтировать
<XuMuK> нехилый такой винт)
<Imago-001> сегодня купил :3
<XuMuK> выдай уже что говорит mount, а ?
<XuMuK> сколько можно просить ето?
<Imago-001> дай точную команду
<XuMuK> mount
<artus> df -h показывай
<Imago-001> определитесь!)
<XuMuK> обе давай
<XuMuK> не переломищся же... а то ты инфу кроме картинок никакую пока толком не дал
<Imago-001> http://paste.org.ru/?awwghg
<Imago-001> там обе
<Imago-001> смонтирована же!
<Imago-001> только как на неё зайти(
<artus> прикольно )
<Imago-001> до ужаса
<artus> gksu nautilus
<Imago-001> щито?
<artus> alt+F2 и туда
<XuMuK> alt+F2 gksu nautilus
<XuMuK> ыы
<artus> XuMuK: )))
<Imago-001> блин, в нижней панели пишет что 40 гб свободно (из 286), но файлы не отображает, как будто пусто
<artus> прикольно )))
<lukinfore> ну чо
<lukinfore> ку, чтоли
<XuMuK> ну ку
<lukinfore> кто мне скажет как в альсе вход с выходом соединить
<artus> Imago-001: sudo umount /dev/sdb2
<Imago-001> на самом деле на том винте несколько разделов, но мне нужно только до этого добраться
<artus> Imago-001: sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/hdd
<lukinfore> или говоря по татарски микрофон с динамиком
<artus> lukinfore: никак
<lukinfore> о_0
<lukinfore> категорично
<XuMuK> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/data
<XuMuK> ибо она уже есть
<artus> да пофиг куда ) главное чтоб удобоваримое название было )
<Imago-001> нужно ещё указать тип ФС
<Imago-001> у меня ext4
<artus> нинужно
<Imago-001>  sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/data
<Imago-001> mount: вы должны указать тип файловой системы
<artus> ааа
<lukinfore> длзначит не екст 4
<artus> у мня даж ntfs просто маунтом маунтятцо )
<XuMuK> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb2 /media/data
<artus> Imago-001: покаж опять fdisk
<artus> при отмаунченом
<Imago-001> щаз
<XuMuK> sudo mount -t ext4 -o rw /dev/sdb2 /media/data
<XuMuK> лучше
<Imago-001> http://paste.org.ru/?56s8jf
<Imago-001> вот, ещё не монтировал
<XuMuK> нет его там!! о_О
<XuMuK> аа
<Imago-001> химик, делать твою команду?
<XuMuK> да
<lukinfore> так дев/сдб тебе ж надо?
<Imago-001> окэ
<artus> Imago-001: топай смотри на него в биос
<artus> по ходу он у тя нафиг отвалилсо
<XuMuK> так нау то его почему то видит...
<artus> мона было б логи dmesg глянуть.. но и так понятно
<artus> потому что отвалилсо а бубунта проплющилась
<Imago-001> http://paste.org.ru/?1morlv
<lukinfore> та лол
<XuMuK> давай до кучи dmesg
<lukinfore> fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<XuMuK> и dmesg|grep sdb
<artus> Imago-001: cat /var/log/dmesg > log
<artus> и показывай log
<Imago-001> блин, определитесь
<XuMuK> ето одно и то же
<artus> ты давай показывай
<artus> XuMuK: по таилу последние 10ть строк могут ниче и не сказать
<XuMuK> и я про то же)
<XuMuK> потому просто и греп)
<Imago-001> http://paste.org.ru/?4wi3p1
<XuMuK>  sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<Imago-001> и тишина...
<Imago-001> ?
<XuMuK> так что он там есть, уже хорошо...
<artus> фигли ж тогда фдиск не видит
<XuMuK> fdisk -l /dev/sdb где?
<XuMuK> с sudo
<XuMuK> если чо
<Imago-001> ничего не выдаёт...
<XuMuK> вот в етом то и загадка
<artus> Imago-001: а че у тя в fstab ?
<Imago-001> хде?
<XuMuK> я чо то не видел чтоб он автоматом примонтировалсо в дмесдж
<XuMuK> cat /etc fstab
<artus> /etc/fstab
<XuMuK> cat /etc/fstab
<artus> XuMuK: ну мы еще только его не смотрели )
<XuMuK> ну)
<artus> ну мона еще /var/log/messages глянуть
<artus> кстати
<Imago-001> http://paste.org.ru/?eqd0sl
<artus> Imago-001: месаджес показывай
<XuMuK> тож тишина
<Imago-001> http://paste.org.ru/?b974pq
<artus> Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<artus> ыыыы
<artus> проблема в контроллере
<artus> поменяй местами с двд .. мож поможет )
<XuMuK> artus: а теперь зацени)) http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/1107/h_1289170754_f035e492dc.png ... я сначала даж не понял чо за))...
<Imago-001> я вообще привод убрал
<artus> ну или на другой шнурок пересади
<Imago-001> у меня всего 2 sata разъёма, и оба заняты винтами теперь
<artus> XuMuK: ?
<Imago-001> что такое то?
<XuMuK> дата логов и моя дата)
<Imago-001> я системе только поставил
<artus> гг
<Imago-001> ещё даже часы не переставил
<artus> Imago-001: туши тачку и меняй местами кабеля
<artus> если не поможжет то винт приплыл )
<Imago-001> какой именно?)
<lukinfore> ы
<Imago-001> старый?
<artus> мелкий
<XuMuK> тот у каторого траблы)
<lukinfore> а грузится с чего
<XuMuK> да)
<Imago-001> грузится сейчас с нового
<XuMuK> ну так)
<Imago-001> ну так?
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<lukinfore> ку
<Imago-001> короче ушёл на ребут
<artus> или AHCI выруби в биосе ) мож поможет )
<artus> Landgraff: дароф
<Imago-001> где оно там ноходится?
<XuMuK> блииин, сложи 2+2) если его видно везде, то наверн всё таки не он)
<Imago-001> *а
<XuMuK> Landgraff: ку)
<Imago-001> artus: где это AHCI в биосе находится?
<artus> в биосе )
<Imago-001> там же 100500 настроек)
<artus> блин... там 4ре вкладки) не промахнеся)
<Imago-001> постараюсь)
<artus> да не трынди ) не так и много )
<Silim> В каком репозитории можно скачать пакет ssl-dev?
<XuMuK> гугл
<artus> ))
<Silim> Не нашел(
<artus> самый обширный реп
<artus> Silim: aptitude search ssl-dev
<XuMuK> libssl-dev
<XuMuK> попробуй
<Silim> спс нашелся)
<artus> он и не терялсо )))
<russia_bear> ро
<artus> ыж
<russia_bear> па
<artus> щы
<russia_bear> ел
<russia_bear> по
<russia_bear> ка
<Imago-001> пагни, у меня новые проблемы)
<artus> бываеть
<Imago-001> на винт заходит, но ни один из файлов нельзя открыть
<artus> gksu nautilus
<Imago-001> и при входе в систему он не монтируется. только через наутилус
<Imago-001> ничего не изменилось
<Imago-001> в некоторых папках вообще ничего не видит
<artus> а че месаджес говорит?
<Imago-001> щито?
<Imago-001> точнее кто?
<artus>  /var/log/messages
<Imago-001> да что ж такое то... ещё и на половину сайтов не заходит...
<Imago-001> http://rghost.ru/3183245 короче вот
<artus> мля
<artus> itpaste.ru
<Imago-001> у меня хром вешается!
<Imago-001> никогда такого не было
<xopek> права не те на нтфс раздел и указан не правильно в моунте
<artus> ))
<artus> xopek: у него винт померает.. или контролер
<xopek> нет
<artus> да
<xopek> нет
<artus> xopek: http://paste.org.ru/?b974pq
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-31
<nAgoHaK> ку народ
<nAgoHaK> кто не спит?))
<nAgoHaK> админ пришёл!!!
<sig_wall> нагохак
<nAgoHaK> ну?
<nAgoHaK> sig_wall: что ты мне расскажешь?
<Ilshat1> Привет
<sharikoff> q
<Ilshat1> как посмотреть. какая версия пакета установлена. да и вообще информацию о пакете. к примеру через dpkg
<The_MEk> Ilshat1: а man dpkg набирать пробовал?
<Ilshat1> The_MEk: я там нашел только как получить инфу с deb файла. а вот с установленного уже пакета, не нашел
<The_MEk> Ilshat1: а man aptitude?
<Ilshat1> The_MEk: молодец ты прям!
<The_MEk> ну или просто в центре программ убунты?
<The_MEk> на худой конец синаптик
<Ilshat1> The_MEk: это к десктопшикам
<The_MEk> aptitude есть везде
<Ilshat1> про man я и сам знаю. а вот тупо мучать чела , просто набрать команду с параметром это лень
<The_MEk> это стандартный дебиановский пакет
<Ilshat1> зачем тогда вообще канал спрашивается. чтобы тупо отправлять всех маны курить?
<The_MEk> хех, ты думаешь есть люди, которые помнят все команды?
<The_MEk> есть маны, в которых все команды описаны
<Ilshat1> я поэтому и просил на тот сулчай, если вдруг кто помнит )) пока я ищу, мож кто и напишет.
<The_MEk> остальные молчат, я тебе написал, что помню что это можно было сделать в aptitude, но не помню как
<The_MEk> хотя можешь просто в консоли набрать aptitude и там найти пакет
<Ilshat1> ну в aptitude я помню show. но инфу показывает с репа
<Ilshat1> о, чисто версию можно оказывается через dpkg --list
<sharikoff> тыц http://itmages.ru/image/view/317893/381b85f1
<sharikoff> прикольная хреновина
<Ilshat1> хреново то, что одна сторона не отвечает по пингу?
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> значит нету второй стороны
<Ilshat1> ну почему же. может тупо одна сторона не хочет ответить другой. ну не нравится ей другая
<sharikoff> только параноики отрубают icmp
<sharikoff> если там они то может не отвечать
<sharikoff> проверить можно telnet
<Ilshat1> ну icmp может и фаер/антивирь отрубать. а человек об этом и не знать )
<sharikoff> человек может не знать в винде
<sharikoff> если линукс а тем более сервер
<sharikoff> то человек должен знать
<Ilshat1> ну тут да. соглашусь
<Ilshat1> прост на скрине винда )
<Acid_> Всем здрасти. Вопрос. поставил ubuntu 10.04 запускаю фильм с расширением mkv показывает определенное кол-во времени, после чего тупо закрывается. Что делать? Что посоветуете скачать для просмотра
<Sergey_IT> для начала, может, проигрыватель сменить
<Ilshat1> Acid_: на других mkv пробовал?
<Acid_> нет не пробовал
<Acid_> что посоветуете поставить? (скачать)
<baronos> vlc юзай
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите чем можно запустить rtsp вещание?
<jlewka> тоесть, какой плеер умеет его проигрывать
<jlewka> хочу посмотреть трансляцию с http://www.duma.gov.ru/analytics/tv/livevideo.ram
<jlewka> а не выходит=
<baronos> vlc попробуй
<jlewka> VLC не может открыть MRL
<jlewka> хотя может и сама ссылка щас не пашет
<baronos> на счет этого много статей в инете как исправить, гоу ту гугл!
<Free__> Привет
<Free__> всем
<Free__> AMD A4-3400+Gigabyte A75-UD4H   когда вставляешь диск установки UBUNTU 11.10 тухнет экран установка продолжается подскажит
<Free__> подскажите как быть?
<Free__> а на более поздник версиях убунту всё ставится но драйвер видео не работает как я понял
<Ilshat1> может ранних*? )
<Free__> разрешения не выставляется видео не идет ой да
<Free__> точно
<Free__> :)
<Ilshat1> я лично не ставил 11.10.
<Ilshat1> карта какая?
<Ilshat1> видео
<Free__> встроенная в проц
<Free__> HD6410D
<Free__> новые процы APU
<Ilshat1> думаешь на 11.10 появилось?
<Ilshat1> появились*. драйвера
<Free__> но почему-то тухнет дисплей....
<Free__> а на тех вроде работает но не работает
<Free__> :(
<baronos> амд феном 4ядра с картой нвидиа норм, а на другой матери с этим процом на встроенной видео не ставится
<Free__> в кратце не могу поставить разрешения моника, там бредовое и пишет что нельзя т.к. не известный монитор,
<Free__> здесь дело в том что железо свежее
<Free__> очень
<Free__> на по ходу стандартный драйвер должен работать
<baronos> так что ставь видео нвидиа если хочешь чтоб работало все сразу. имхо
<Free__> хотя бы видео и разрешения показать...
<Free__> а тут опа
<Free__> у меня на ати до этого всё работала
<Free__> а Н видиа нихера нормально не работало
<Free__> ставил временно видик 8400ГС
<baronos> ати зло имхо)
<Free__> я думаю с ати меньше проблем чем с нвидеа
<baronos> о_О
<Free__> стояла мать у меня до этого GA-880GA-UD3H
<Free__> дрова на ура ставятся
<Free__> на любой оси
<Free__> с дебиан чуток повозится пришлось
<Free__> на дебиан там вообще больше ньюансов выскачило
<Free__> там зависает система....
<Free__> полностью
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Free__> и с сетью проблемка по ходу
<Free__> :)
<Free__> так какие будут варианты решения кроме как менять железо? и сидеть на винде?
<baronos> для чего убунту сначала определился?)
<Free__> мне в нете сидеть и видео смотреть и музыку слушать и всё
<Free__> вот думаю нахера я себе комп такой брал?
<Free__> для сидения в нете
<Free__> помощи нет?
<baronos> сидеть на винде и не заморачиваться! поставить утилиту с несколькими раб столами, и вот те почти кде.
<chapt> попробуй поставить убунту через текстовый инсталлятор
<chapt> надеюсь его не выпили в 11.10
<chapt> а потом обнови ядро до последнего
<Ilshat1> нет нативных способов быстро сменить кодировку у файлов?
<Free__> выпилили
<Ilshat1> а есть iconv
<chapt> в смысле если даже не грузятся Х-ы в консоли введи sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get update
<Free__> дело в том что когда появляется значек снизу установки типо загрузки файлов тухнет намертво экран
<Free__> уходит в режим энергосбережения
<Free__> нет ни консоли нечего)
<Free__> но установка продолжается дальше как слышно по звукам
<chapt> у меня подобная трабла была когда ставил 10.10 на ноут с sandy bridge  видео в упор не определялось, пока ядро не обновилось
<Free__> т.е. ждать пока выйдет новая версия?
<baronos>  начни установку через лайф отруби там уходить в энерго сбер режим
<Free__> скачать лайфсиди?
<baronos> у тебя образ десктоп или альтернейт?
<Free__> десктоп
<baronos> нажимай посматреть систему а не установку
<Free__> напиши по этапно
<Free__> выбираю запуск с привода, далее появляется экран чтения диска т.е. вниху рисунок небольшой спустя секунд 5-10 экран тухнет диск продолжает читать...
<baronos> запихал диск, загрузился с него, нажал установку, потом вылезет окно с языками, и там будет установка и попробовать убунту.
<Free__> такое было только на предыдущих версиях
<baronos> или я из космоса!
<baronos> или у меня образ особенный!
<Free__> на предыдущих версиях ось ставится трабла в другом ,в том что стоит разрешения 1280Ð¥960( а моник у меня 24 соответственно разрешения надо 1920х1080) и менять разрешения нельзя, потому что пишет, что неопределен монитор, и видео никакой посмотреть Ð
<Free__> и дисконект происходит
<baronos> тогда качай альтернейт образ и пробуй
<Free__> в чем разница десктопа и альтернативного?
<baronos> грубо говоря консольная установка
<Ilshat1> как приучить nano или vim работать с cp1251 (ascii)
<Ilshat1> чет вопросики
<baronos> там вроде пакет есть ср1251 для консоли
<Ilshat1> поставил console-cyrillic. не помог
<baronos> хмм, у меня помог.
<Ilshat1> MC так то хорошо понимает. но не охота его постоянно запускать
<baronos> правда я еще ставил для радио чтоб теги определял, может с ним у меня работает.
<sharikoff> LANG=ru_RU.CP1251 vim
<Ilshat1> sharikoff: да не. не помогает
<SAPetrovich> тыц
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Fail!
<portos> Всем доброе утро
<Ilshat1> на всё. сделал
<Ilshat1> ну всё*
<baronos> как?
<Ilshat1> в локаль добавил cp1251. запустил с LC_ALL и сменил кодировку в самом терминале
<chapt> а зачем сейчас ср1251?
<baronos> понятно)
<Ilshat1> chapt: проект был когда то начат на cp1251. шас уже гемморно все переделывать. легче подстроиться )
<portos> */5 * * * * root - крон будет выполнять каждые 5 минут от рута команду которую пропишешь дальше?
<portos> правильно не?
<Ilshat1> portos: если в /etc/crontab, то да
<portos> да там
<portos> а ошибки выполнения задач крона где глянуть?
<portos> выполнил/невыполнил
<Ilshat1> portos: если есть возможность отправлять почту. то MAIL=почта
<portos> еще такой вопрос
<portos> вообще правильно сделал или через ...у нашел решение. короче файлопомойка в сети есть, и при заливке файлов от юзеров добавляются файл  Thumbs.db. в итоге возникают проблемы при копировании этих фалйов и папок у остальных юзеров. я на крон решил повÐ
<portos> */5 * * * * root find /home/server/ -name Thumbs.db -type f -delete
<portos> работать будет?
<Ilshat1> поиск лучше так думаю: find /home/server/ -name Thumbs.db -type f -exec rm -f {} \;
<Ilshat1> Но лучше для начала так запустить. без удаления. и убедится , чт овсе правильно находит )
<portos> я так проверял find /home/server/ -name Thumbs.db -type f -delete
<portos> все норм
<portos> нашло тучу файлов
<portos> и все удалилось
<portos> вот для эксперимента закинул файл, сижу жду работу крона
<Ilshat1> ну значит все норм
<portos> но нифига что то...
<portos> добавлял это правило через crontab -e и рестарт /etc//init.d/cron restart
<Ilshat1> если тупо crontab -e через рута запускать. то не надо после указания времени писать пользователя. и перезапускать сервис тоже не надо
<portos> */5 * * * *  find /home/server/ -name Thumbs.db -type f -delete - так?
<Ilshat1> пользователя надо добавлять когда ты редактируешь /etc/crontab (общий так скажем). а crontab -e это уже кроны пользователей и это отдельный файл.
<Ilshat1> да , пропиши так и подожди. чтобы долго не ждать, можно */1 поставить временно
<portos> Ilshat1: спасибо -)  работает
<Ilshat1> каково предназначение папки opt&
<Ilshat1> ?
<Ilshat1> а понял. дополнительные пакеты
<Demar[web]> )
<Demar[web]> Коллеги, нужен совет: Удалил goolgle chrome выбрал браузером по умолчанию FF при открытии ссылки из Pidgin или почты выдает ошибку Chrome не найден
<skai-falkorr> значит не выбрал
<|rapidsp|> Demar[web]: отдельно в пиджине настрой
<Demar[web]> спс
<Demar[web]> совсем про это забыл -)
<SergeyIT> народ, сегодня каноникал начинает решать, что с 12.04 делать
<|rapidsp|> за день до релиза решат :)
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, вернее, через месяц после )
<thought> люди, такой вопрос. в ubuntu 11.10 можно вернуть старую добрую строку запуска программ по ALT+F2 вместо этого ужаса на полэкрана?
<thought> под Unity
<thought> 2в
<thought> 2d
<BlancoD> подскажите как скачать синхронизированную папку из Ubuntu one
<BlancoD> я умею только через веб интерфейс по одному файлику скачивать, но там несколько тысяч файлов в сотнях дерикторий... этак до пенсии качать буду
<Ilshat1> чем лучше отделить пару компов в локальной сети, чтобы доступ к другу было только у них, но чтобы каждый имел доступ в инет. по VLAN, VPN, фаервол или еще что-то?
<Ilshat1> к друг другу*
<|rapidsp|> BlancoD: установи ubuntuone
<BlancoD> |rapidsp|: так она же вроде по умолчанию установлена, или это другая прога?
<|rapidsp|> BlancoD: в домашней папке должна появится папка Ubuntu One... как то так...
<|rapidsp|> если установлен
<BlancoD> |rapidsp|: да, папка такая есть
<BlancoD> и прога синхранизирует дериктории с компа на шару
<|rapidsp|> в эту папку все синхронится
<BlancoD> |rapidsp|: но эта прога синхранизирует только в одну сторону, то есть - с компа на шару, но не обратно
<BlancoD> |rapidsp|: она удаляет всё на сервере если у меня папка пустая
<|rapidsp|> настройки ubuntuone посмотри
<BlancoD> |rapidsp|: да вроде нет настроек
<kyshtynbai> Поставил-таки кубунту 11.10. Кто напомнит как там кодеки да флеш для оперы поставить?
<BlancoD> kyshtynbai: в 11.10 при установки спрашивает
<kyshtynbai> При установке я сеть не настраивао
<kyshtynbai> *настраивал
<BlancoD> тогда в центре приложенй ищи по "Расширения Ubuntu, ограниченные патентами или законами"
<kyshtynbai> Блин, у меня английская версия и поиск в мюоне чото не работает:(
<baronos> кде кде кдешечка)
<BlancoD> kyshtynbai: Вот смотри как пакеты называются :D http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1031/h_1320055092_6751019_56ded7d5ff.png
<kyshtynbai> BlancoD: мерси!
<kyshtynbai> baronos: Это лучше, чем адовый гном3 или того хуже юнити). Хотя я сам с гнома.
<baronos> ну вы знаете мое мнение :D
<kyshtynbai> apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras короче).
<BlancoD> kyshtynbai: есть немного =)
<kyshtynbai> Как в кедах вторую панель наверх присобачить :) ?
<baronos> ыыы)
<baronos> поставили г2 на 11.10 и не мучались бы)
<Ilshat1> у меня со времен использования firestarter'a оставил правила в iptables. лочить 224.0.0.0/8, 255.255.255.255, dst 0.0.0.0, броадкасты 192.168.0.0 (или .255). стоит ли их оставлять. или ниче страшного в них нет?
<Ilshat1> остались*
<Free__> Привет народ, кто нибудь может попробывать зайти на сайт AMD.RU  и скачать дрова , ну не совсем скачать дело в том что выбираю всё из списка, а кнопка поиск не горит...
<NEf1k>  Здарова всем! Есть проблема. Устанавливаю дистрибутив 11.10 из-под винды. Сначала всё идёт нормально, но в конце выдаёт ошибку "WindowsBackend чё-то там не нашёл iso-path. Что с этим делать?
<Free__> desktop graphics - A-Series APU
<thought> Free__: дальше?
<Free__> без разницы что
<Free__> попробуй найти
<Free__> у меня кнопка не жмется
<Free__> :(
<Free__> вообще мне надо дрова под линукс
<Free__> х86
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Zogar> Иногда лучше использовать ентер, чем ставить смешную пунктуацию ))
<BlancoD> подскажите аналоги adobe Lightroome под линь
<skai-falkorr> BlancoD: adobe lightroome+virtualbox
<BlancoD> мне как-то пару лет назад подсказали две программы очень похожие на лайтрум, я к сожалению уже забыл их названия
<BlancoD> у одной иконка была похожа на яйцо кажеться
<baronos> была в цп похожая прога
<BlancoD> помню что проги платные
<Zogar> Picasa ?
<BlancoD> нет, не пикаса
<Zogar> Пикаса не дотягивает до лайтрума, но 90% функций там есть
<Zogar> имхо - не париться и ставить пикасу
<BlancoD> Zogar: ну это совсем другой уровень
<BlancoD> их даже сравнивать как-то неудобно =)
<Zogar> Это не от уровня а от задач нужно. Вот приходит человек и говорит - а вот мне нужен Фотошоп. Нужен и хоть тресни ) Начинаешь расспрашивать и выясняешь что ему нужно эффект "красных глаз" убирать. Это как из пушки по воробьям.
<Free__> ау поможет кто?
<Zogar> Free__: это вопрос?
<BlancoD> Zogar: я профессионально занимаюсь фото, всё время на лайтруме сидел, весь функционал юзаю так или иначе
<BlancoD> Zogar: пикаса даже не проведёт цветовое соответствие с моделью камеры
<BlancoD> Zogar: да и рав файлы вряд ли поймёт
<Free__> ривет народ, кто нибудь может попробывать зайти на сайт AMD.RU  и скачать дрова , ну не совсем скачать дело в том что выбираю всё из списка, а кнопка поиск не горит...
<Free__> desktop graphics - A-Series APU
<BlancoD> а какая модель?
<Free__> да вообще попробуйте хоть что то там ищется или нет
<Free__> у меня ничего не нажимается
<BlancoD> Free__: A8-38xx или A6-36xx
<Free__> пофиг что
<Free__> пробуй поиск
<SergeyIT> Free__, напиши на сайт админу
<Free__> там вообще ничего не нажимается
<Free__> та же фигня?
<BlancoD> Free__: тоже не нажимается...
<Free__> и что сделать?
<Zogar> BlancoD: BibblePro как вариант?
<skai-falkorr> Кеды и гном -- фуфайки, расшитые золотом и каменьями настолько, что весят сто пятьдесят и сто килограмм соответственно. От украшений, что логично, не становятся ни удобнее, ни прочнее. Гному, к тому же, ещё карманы оторвали.
<skai-falkorr> XFCE -- всего на 50 кг навешали. Но при этом не дошили левый рукав.
<skai-falkorr> Прочее -- чертежи фуфаек и вата с нитками. Пользователи уверяют, что сшить сам может каждый, это очень увлекательно и удобно. Ну и не забывают, что их-то фуфайка лучшая. Особенно те, кто додумался пришить рукава на спину и
<skai-falkorr> сделать воротник на животе.
<BlancoD> Zogar: Офигенный вариант! это как раз одна из тех двух прог!! спасибо, за подсказку, а где нашёл? я уже с утра парюсь не могу найти
<Zogar> BlancoD: я спросил у гугла просто )
<BlancoD> Zogar: у меня вечная проблема с поисковыми запросами =\
<baronos> skai-falkorr хех, хорошо что гном шелла тут нету, потому что он хороший))
<portos> кто работал с http://freedns.afraid.org
<skai-falkorr> baronos: потому что в 2007 году его еще в проекте не было
<Ilshat1> чет поставит шрифт terminus. при построчной прокрутке долго прорисовывает (
<Ilshat1> а хотя. я же через ssh сижу ))
<baronos> skai-falkorr ихааа, круто, гш выйграет)
<portos> вернее кто смог заставить клиента обновлять айпи адрес
<portos> или может кто знает альтернативу, только бесплатно и не лазить в акк для апдейта
<Irvingel> portos: dyndns.org пойдет?
<portos> Irvingel: пойдет но там нужно каждый месяц делать апдейты
<Irvingel> хм... у меня уже пол года как настроет, и не лажу туда вобще
<Irvingel> работает норм
<Irvingel> настроено на модеме длинковском
<portos> аккаунт у тебя про
<portos> если free то нужен апдейт
<Ilshat1> кто нибудь может объяснить значения уровней запуска (level). которые к примеру в sysv-rc надо выбирать
<kyshtynbai> Нет, друзья, кеды это не для меня))) откатываюсь на 10.04 лонг-терм саппорт))).
<SergeyIT> Ilshat1, в разных дистрибутивах по-разному, вроде
<Ilshat1> SergeyIT: ну эт понятно. спрашивается в убунту. конкретнее 10.04
<SergeyIT> Ilshat1, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<Ilshat1> SergeyIT: короче тупо ставить 2-5 для своих сервисов
<SergeyIT> Ilshat1, я по аналогии ставил
<Ilshat1> SergeyIT: а что за ребут (6). запускает во время ребута чтоли?
<SergeyIT>  Ilshat1, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=77189.0
<[Raiden]> https://twitter.com/#!/vkontakte/statuses/130934418176086016
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32175
<go8765> привет. кто-то пользуется libreoffice - impress ? есть вопрос: можно как-то скрывать элементы слайда при редактировании?
<kyshtynbai> Ох ты ж блин, все говорили юнити это жесть, но я не думал что настольно))) пробую вот 11.10. Как в гном-шелл переключиться?
<[Raiden]> gnome-shell пакет поставь
<[Raiden]> и логаут + выбор сессии
<[Raiden]> И приготовься охать
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: мерси. кеды сегодня уже погонял - тормозять на моём железе, да и допиливать руками их надыть видимо. Имхо крайне странно автомаунт работает например.
<kyshtynbai> А гном2 можно поставить в 11.10?
<[Raiden]> у меня есть разделы невписанные фстаб и флэшки. Мунтятся как положено
<[Raiden]> нет, нельзя
<[Raiden]> точнее это линукс, конечно можно. Берешь гном2 и собираешь в /opt наприме.
<[Raiden]> р
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: Это уже дженту-вей какой-то) в принципе, над этим подумать можно, если гномшелл не пойдёт. Ну или обратно на десятку уйду.
<kyshtynbai> Ещё в кедах например при ребуте подключенные усб харды ( не прописаны в фстаб ) не маунтятся
<kyshtynbai> И ещё лично у меня было - вставишь наушники, вынешь - и из колонок звука нету. А в наущниках есть. Ну, может это у меня железо такое.
<[Raiden]> так и должно быть. если правил нет, как маунтить, то монтирование происходит при обращении
<Justaquestion> Здравствуйте
<[Raiden]> С наушниками это фича. Многие наоборот ругаются что не работает и спрашивают как чинить
<Justaquestion> Кто может помочь пожалуйста с одним интересным делом
<Justaquestion> *?
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Justaquestion> Понял
<Justaquestion> Дело такое: ubuntu 11.10, есть ноутбук, МТС-овский рутер и принтер HP LaserJet P1005
<Justaquestion> Ноутбук работает на вай-фае, так вот появилась мысль
<Justaquestion> Можно ли к рутеру (у которого есть юсб разъем) подключить принтер и печатать по wi-fi
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: реакция на  наушники - это железо. Но т.к. у некоторых это из коробки не работает, я думаю что это можно отключать драйвером. Напиши на форум.
<Justaquestion> http://www.corp.mts.ru/equipment/equip_mob_connect/mts3grouter/ - там снизу спойлер моделей роутера, среди них "Универсальный роутер" - мой
<chapt> Justaquestion: можно есть роутер это поддерживает )
<portos> восстановить загрзчик можно с диска 10,04  если стоит система  9,04
<portos> или нужен диск с той же версией?
<chapt> ого, это поделие МТСа 2к рублей стоит, однако
<Justaquestion> Chapt можешь пожалуйста досконально объяснить, как сделать? :)
<Justaquestion> На винде (простите) я бы может и смогу сделать, но на Убунте я всего-то месяц.
<chapt> не могу, я с ним не работал
<chapt> сделай сначала на винде, потом делай на убунте
<Justaquestion> Ну а со стороны Ubuntu самой что-то делать надо?
<Justaquestion> Винды уже нет на компе месяц как, я сделал большой шаг, поставив Убунту как основную :)
<SAPetrovich> Justaquestion, ты прин-сервер хошь чтоли?
<SAPetrovich> *принт
<portos> ну так как?
<portos> любой дистр пойдет?
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: Спасибо, да уж не актуально. Это было только в кедах, почему - не ведаю.
<Justaquestion> Походу да :)
<Justaquestion> Петрович
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<[Raiden]> portos: читай второй линк. И там вариант с чрут наверное будет работать
<SAPetrovich> ну а не легче ли купить беспроводную приблуду и принтеру и усе, будет тебе беспроводной принт-сервер
<Justaquestion> Я хочу печатать с ноутбука, не присоединяясь к самому принтеру. То есть файл должен идти так: ноутубк ~ рутер-принтер
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: значи в других средах баг :) Если в кедах так было - то надо отдать им должное :)
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: Хехехе).
<kyshtynbai> я в ребут.
<SAPetrovich> Justaquestion, что-то вроде вот этой http://www.tp-link.su/product.php?product_id=148
<Justaquestion> Спасибо, посмотрю :)
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: есть ешё вариант, вместе  с гномшеллм поставится сессия гном3 классик (fallback) - это почти гном2
<Justaquestion> Аааа, нет
<[Raiden]> не успел
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai:  есть ешё вариант, вместе  с гномшеллм поставится сессия гном3 классик (fallback) - это почти гном2
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: Вот она и поставилась 0_о я в шоке это гном2)
<kyshtynbai> Живём, братцы :) !
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> 1 отличие есть. Панели теперь рисует не gnome-panel и что бы войти в настройки\что-то добавить надо давить alt+пкм
<[Raiden]> и вкл\отк панелей теперь в гсеттингс
<ibis_ibis> прям второй?
<ibis_ibis> да вы чо
<[Raiden]> ну почти да
<[Raiden]> ibis_ibis: Я тут делал шот для 1 посетителя канала... http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1026/h_1319576763_8717817_5a19e772d5.png
<[Raiden]> Узнаёте г2? :)
<ibis_ibis> т_т не торт
<kyshtynbai> http://bayimg.com/FaKnaAAdl а вот в правом верхнем углу где клавиатурка, почему не кажет ru/en? Никто не знает, как починить?
<ibis_ibis> пожмакай на неё))
<ibis_ibis> мб в настройках есть) вероятнее всего
 * ibis_ibis кэп
<kyshtynbai> Мда. Интереса ради попробовал гномщелл, так видимо с драйверами какая-то проблема. Какие-то квадратики наифг. надписи из них перемешаны.
<kyshtynbai> Будем сидеть под классиком.
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<SergeyIT> ага, хорошо
<Nor8> ibis_ibis:Как успехи, видео драйвер работает?
<ibis_ibis> о
<ibis_ibis> откуда ж ты взялся
<Nor8> ibis_ibis: Что, напряглась сразу? :-D
<ibis_ibis> не трогала я его ещё
<ibis_ibis> да недавно смотрела - не было тебя
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И что им гном классик с кайро не нравится, не пойму :-D
<[Raiden]> незнаю. Кайро и мне не очень нравится ) docky и awn нравились больше
<[Raiden]> когда пользовался г2.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кайро более гибкий в настройках и эффектов там больше. Docky и авн для машин послабже.
<[Raiden]> Да, это так. Но мне надо было просто таскбар с прикреплением значков
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не, после плюшек компиза простоты не нада нам ))) А если что, всегда можно отключить ))))
<[Raiden]> ну вам виднее. Я уже не гномер
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Уверен,, что ты еще вернешься:-D
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, к чему там возвращаться?
<ibis_ibis> его же убили :(
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1031/h_1320068928_9503505_e0eb8ccf58.png
<Nor8>  ibis_ibis: Как убили, так и починят!  )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Основная панель перегружена элементами, как у школоты комп :-D А так норм, сойдет для сельской местности. ;-)
<ibis_ibis> ага ага, как же
<[Raiden]> Я думаю как раз у школоты позывы иметь няшыне пустые панельки. А моя рабочая.
<Nor8>  ibis_ibis: Так уже чинят, добавляют всякие плугины и так далее. Оживет через пол года. Может быть. )))
<[Raiden]> Я могу описат ьи обосновать каждый элемент. А вот пустота... Четверть панели и так пусто, бессмысленно пусто.
<ibis_ibis> [Raiden], где это у тебя там 9 градусов тепла?
<[Raiden]> в мск
<ibis_ibis> [Raiden], истину насчёт панелек глаголишь
<ibis_ibis> фига у вас там(((
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У меня панель кайро разгружает, которая в спрятанном состоянии всегда. И глаз не режет и вызывается легко.
<[Raiden]> после 5 числа начнется похолодание -1 и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: У меня перекрытие включено. Я вижу панель только когда не надо многоместа или когда мышка внизу.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну тогда норм, не маячит перед глазами.
<Nor8>  ibis_ibis: А ты бы прикрутила драйвер новый, а то интересно как он работать будет. И будет ли. ;-)
<ibis_ibis> [Raiden], пф, это ж 16 октября было))
<[Raiden]> там лишнего нету. Может только кроме значка выбора комнат - их не использую. Но бывает эксперементирую ) Значки слева от переключателя столов позволяют переходить на нужный носитель и в избранные папки, слева - открытые и частые программы + т
<[Raiden]> рей. Сам переключатель не только индикатор, но ещё и сворачивает все окна, если клик по текущему столу.
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, только в среду прикручу, эти два дня задрачиваться на другие вещи надо(
<razor96> Здравствуйте. Мне тут понадобилось светить самбой во внешку. В конфиге есть что-либо, отвечающее за это? А то порты на роутере открыл, изнутри все работает, а снаружи не пускает, говорит, что логин/пасс неверные.
<ibis_ibis> razor96, ssh мне так говорило при попытке входа под запрещённым рутом
<razor96> ibis_ibis: я под пользователем с адм.правами вхожу. По ssh через него заходит.
<Nor8> "задрачиваться" ? Ты точно девушка? :-D
<ibis_ibis> razor96, ну вдруг помогло бы) больше ничего не могу подсказать))
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, о да((
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, даже настоящая и с сиськами, только толку нихера(((
<Nor8>  ibis_ibis: Ахахаха, но хоть чувство юмора есть :-D
<[Raiden]> делайте sudo -i после входа, кому надо рут. В чем проблема?
<ibis_ibis> Nor8, от него тоже толку мало(( ещё и моск есть, да(
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/pinguy-os-1110-gnome-shell-edition.html  Допиливают гном шелл напильником до готовности )))
<[Raiden]> цель гнома всеравно упрощение и прятанье настроек.
<[Raiden]> это расходится с моим мнением о ДЕ для всх
<[Raiden]> всех
<[Raiden]> вероятност ьчто вернусь есть, но очень маленькая )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да их не прячут, они их тупо убирают и выпиливают )))
<ibis_ibis> ))
<[Raiden]> Я думаю кде не ждет забвение в ближайшие лет 10. Ест ьчакра, писилинукс, мандрива, опенсусе , кубунта... Он будет развиваться. И скорее всего в их развитии будет место тем вещам которые я считаю нормальными - например графический конфигуратор д
<[Raiden]> ля вм и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Гномеры же, говорят что их среда френдли, но реаьно сразу надо лезть в gsettings
<[Raiden]> в кедах правла ест ьнедостаток тоже - потребление ресурсов. Но  например в моем компе, который построен на процессоре котоырй уже не производится и видеокарте котоаря стоит не более 2т.р. или меньше - это не проблема. - хватает.
<[Raiden]> про память я даже говорит ьне буду. На неё смешные цены.
<[Raiden]> интересн окак будет развиваться хфце. Я думаю это ещё 1 де для десктопа, у которой ест ьпотенциал и будущее возможно. По сути там мало возможностей, но  то что есть настраивается не через жопу :)
<cr-vaio> Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! А подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли Thunderbird заставить запускаться при старте системы в трее, мониторить ящики и информировать меня? Или подскажите другой клиент, который может... Спасибо!
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Если не будут добавлять плюшек, то особо ему развиваться некуда. Будет простенький как и был, только на новом движке.
<Nor8> cr-vaio: Буду краток. Можно!
<[Raiden]> cr-vaio: автозагрузка в убунте есть. Если в этом клиенте ест ьавтопроверка почты, то можно сделать. Вот лезит оно в трей или нет - я не в курсе.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Есть там и трэй плугин и автопроверка.
<[Raiden]> cr-vaio: --^
<cr-vaio> А где именно?
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> Там, в настройках )))
<cr-vaio> В настройках - нет. А дополнений - несколько тысяч... Ладно, попробую еще поискать...
<[Raiden]> юнити имеет ту же проблему, т.к .построена на гноме. Из плюсов тольк овм с гибкими настройками. В остальном пожалуй оно  менее гибкое чем ГШ
<[Raiden]> Правда , если Марк на забьёт, то возможно оно будет изменяться и развиваться. + может быть напишут свой гуй для настроек или на худой конец убунту-твикер даст некоторое удобство :)
<[Raiden]> время покажет :)
<[Raiden]> делайте ставки господа (с)
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Где ты там гибкие настройки увидел. Чтобы только панель переместить, нужно мануал на два разворота прочесть. Плюс крайне не удобно это юнити в использовании.
<[Raiden]> я имел в виду настройки компиза, вм.
<baronos> юнити кошмар
<[Raiden]> а в остальном оно ещё хуже чем ГШ , т.к .у этого ест ьрасширения.
<baronos> да, гш это удобно.
<[Raiden]> ...если сравнивать с юнити :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32175  Вот для юнити возможный сегмент, если допилят. А для десктопов верните классик. )))
<[Raiden]> это да
<[Raiden]> но некоторым оно всетаки нравится. Тут на днях ваще был чел с юнити2д+опенбокс+xcompmgr
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden] Ну это единичные случаи )))
<[Raiden]> ну, согласен )
<baronos> а вооьще, если честно, каждая де в чем то хороша, если человек не понимает адронный коллайдер, это не означает что он плохой и нафиг не нужен. п.с. гш все ровно удобный и приятный)
<Nor8> baronos: При чем здесь коллайдер и простые вещи и юзабельность? Сравнение неуместно!
<[Raiden]> угу. И разыне де хороши по разному и люди не совсм одинаковые. Поэтому де для всех должно быть по возможности модульным и широко изменяемым. И впринципе ГШ к этому подходит.
<[Raiden]> Если бы не любовь гномеров выпиливать настройки других составляющих
<[Raiden]> это могло бы быть по настояшеу удобно
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Подходит? Да он даже рядом пока не стоит))))
<nightwing3642> никто не подскажет, куда копать если флеш вешает систему?
<Nor8> nightwing3642: Какую систему и при каких условиях вешает?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну задатки есть. Когда откроют сай тс расширениями. Дело пойдёт очень быстро. Их будет дофига.
<Nor8>  [Raiden] угу, только что мешало сначала запустить сайт с расширениями и сам гш допилить до вменяемого состояния, а только потом прикручивать основным де к дистрам?
<[Raiden]> К сожалению или счастью, ос  и даже ДЕ , это не только ГШ , но ещё текстовый редактор, фм , настрощик этого всего и т.д. Настройщик железа
<nightwing3642> Nor8: да практически вы любых, стоит ему только подгрузиться. иногда подгружается нормально, проигрывает видео\дает поиграть в игрушку\etc, но при закрытии вкладки все равно может повесить систему
<[Raiden]> вот этого нету и со времен гном2 стало пожалуй ещё хуже чем было
<Nor8>  nightwing3642: Сколько бит ОС, сколько памяти и какая версия флэша? )))) Или это секретные данные?
<nightwing3642> Nor8: убунта последняя, 64 бита, с нвидиевским драйвером
<[Raiden]> ну или не лучше )  выбор тем покоцан, выбор шрифтов покоцан, настройки управления питанием покоцаны. Гномеры сделали модульные ГШ , но убили всё остальное
<[Raiden]> :)
<nightwing3642> Nor8: флеш из реп, пробовал 32-битную и 64-битную версию, результат один -вешает.
<Nor8> nightwing3642: Залезь в настройки флэша и запрети ему сохранять данные на диске, обрежь ему кэш и так далее. Обнови его, естественно, до последнего 64-битного. Ну и потестируй.
<[Raiden]> nightwing3642: версия драйвера?
<[Raiden]> сча окажется что бетадрайвер поставленный руками
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ))
<[Raiden]> опа, оно ушло
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> nightwing3642: версия драйвера?
<nightwing3642> Nor8: так, флеш и так последний. ща попробую поотключать все
<nightwing3642> [Raiden]: пробовал 280 и 285 - одинаково
<Nor8> nightwing3642: Добавь в броузер адблок адд-он. Какой броузер, кстати?
<[Raiden]> Хм, значит я ошибся )
<[Raiden]> флэш блок лучше
<nightwing3642> Nor8: адблок есть, плюс флеш вообще выключен на всякий случай. браузер фаирфокс 7.0.1
<[Raiden]> с ним можно увидет ьчто надо
<Nor8> nightwing3642: Как это выключен флэш? ))))
<baronos> юзай хром с флешем не должно быть проблем)
<nightwing3642> Nor8: ну так фаирфокс умеет отключать плагины на лету
<[Raiden]> а может дело вообще не в видео\драйвере
<Nor8> И что ты там тогда тестируешь, если флэш отключен? И не является ли этот аддон причиной зависания? ))))
<[Raiden]> в чем-то ещё
<Nor8> Может память глючить ))
<nightwing3642> baronos: проблема не в флеше, жосткий вис, без реакции на магические клавиши - это что-то с системой
<baronos> это что то с железом
<[Raiden]> ну может и нет, над осмотреть что ещё запущено
<nightwing3642> Nor8: ну, он вешает, когда включаю, естественно. память проверил мемтестом - все ок, да все остальное работает как часы.
<[Raiden]> и жлезо конечно надо проверть температуру хотяб
<nightwing3642> проблема пришла после апгрейда на 11.10
<Nor8> nightwing3642: Значит удали аддон и оставь флэш включенным, адблока тебе хватит.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: похоже уже дело не во флэше
<[Raiden]> nightwing3642: а видеокарта какая?
<nightwing3642> nightwing3642: я отключаю не самим аддоном, а в самом фаерфоксе. управление дополнениями, там можно отключать разные плагины. это фича самого фаерфокса, а не расширение. на чистом профиле проблема так же есть
<nightwing3642> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT215 [GeForce GT 240] (rev a2)
<[Raiden]> nightwing3642: у тебя  всё виснет когда фф используется или в любом другом случае тоже?
<[Raiden]> а то непонятки, то виснет + флэш, то флэш отключен
<nightwing3642> [Raiden]: только когда фф с включенным флешем. при заходе на страницу с флешем, скажем на youtube, или во вконтакт, где там музыка играет
<nightwing3642> [Raiden]: я его отключил, чтоб он мне систему не вешал
<[Raiden]> а  дрова видео норм стоят? композит и тд пашут?
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |grep render выдает yes?
<nightwing3642> компиз пашет, игрушки играются
<nightwing3642> [Raiden]: direct rendering: Yes
<nightwing3642> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GT 240/PCI/SSE2
<[Raiden]> тогда я незнаю ) Гугли \пиши на форум ищи похожие случаи. попробуй версию флэша другую. И вот ещё бета драйвер
<[Raiden]> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/290.03/ - 64бит, 32бит там сам найдешь
<[Raiden]> возможно с ним всё будет ещё хуже - без гарантий
<Zogar> переустановить метапакет мб?
<[Raiden]> nightwing3642: а если виноват не флэш а какие-то настройки. Что если создат ьещё юзера, чистого Для теста.
<Zogar> у меня было такое - вис флеш и тупил. переустановка помогла
<nightwing3642> Zogar: да я уже несколько раз переустанавливал
<nightwing3642> [Raiden]: да, тоже попробую. сейчас поотрубал всякие фичи флеша вроде пиринговых сетей, локального хранения данных и доступа к микрофону\камере, попробую
<nightwing3642> но думаю дело не в нвидиевских драйверах, ибо у меня в 11.04 были те же 280, и все работало, а тут виснет
<[Raiden]> да и у меня сча 280, но впринципе модели видеокарт разыне и могут быть ньюансы ( тут надо гуглить по модели видео и проблемам с флэшем). Но больше шансов что в чем-то другом :)
<nightwing3642> так. отключение всего что можно в настройках флеша не помогло
<nightwing3642> [Raiden]: подозреваю, что дело где-то в иксах и нвидия блобе
<Nor8> nightwing3642: Ютуб не вешает?
<nightwing3642> там как раз и проверал
<Nor8> nightwing3642: То есть, повесил?
<nightwing3642> Nor8: не, если ролик на html5 - не вешает
<nightwing3642> Nor8: да
<Nor8>  nightwing3642: Тут только методом научного тыка можно докопаться в чем причина, пробуй разные версии драйвера, броузеры разные.
<[Raiden]> nightwing3642: сам не правил файл? /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> тфу ты
<[Raiden]> отваливается невовремя
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvjTnhOH5nI&feature=feedf - музон нравится. спейс синт или спейс диско , фиг знает как назвать стиль.
<Demar> Подскажите как лучше удалить Gnome Shell с 11.10? При удаление из ЦПУ появляется заново.... там...
<Zogar> [Raiden]: Дабстеп жеж рулит ) Там тоже космические звуки )
<User679[web]> всем привет
<[Raiden]> Demar: sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell
<User679[web]> подскажите, какую команду набрать в терминале, чтоб завершить сеанс
<User679[web]> поломал всё(
<[Raiden]> sudo service lightdm stop
<[Raiden]> или gdm\kdm или что там у тебя
<Demar> [Raiden] Он ничего лишнего не снесет? )
<[Raiden]> Demar: нет. Страшно - делай бекап, или смотри на терминал и запоминай что сносится.
<User679[web]> спс, разобрался
<Demar> Raiden спасибо за совет ) думал X запорит нет все норм )
<Demar> подскажите программу или файл, который отвечает за окно входа в систему надо удалить из списка оболочек Gnome...
<User417[web]> здравствуйте, уважаемые друзья. как установить принтер епсон стилус т27?
<Zogar> User417[web]: воткнуть и включить? )
<[Raiden]> с эпсонами не всегда так. Где-т оваще видел руководство где драйвер от самсунга использовался
<[Raiden]> (19:58:29) navrocky: сегодня ходил по сайтам точного времени, у одних одно московское время, у других другое :D
<[Raiden]> (19:58:40) navrocky: апокалипсис
<enriko_fermi> [Raiden]: половина сайтов не обновляла тздата
<enriko_fermi> вон инк всю ночь сервера проверял и выправлял время на не убунту и не дебиан серваках:)
<User018[web]> hi 2 all
<User018[web]> тут все русскоязы?
<enriko_fermi> what?
<vdrandom> User018[web], зачем обзываешься?
<Onkeltem> Чет не пойму, где в vinagre манагер закладок?
<Onkeltem> Как удалить, отредактирвоать закладку то?
<[Raiden]> User018[web]: Может и нет, но язык канала русский
<Onkeltem> Блин, доупрощали интерфейс, оладьи ёмоё
<Resager> При установке 11.10, при имеющейся 10.10 GRUB слетит? ПРосто у меня настроенный BURG и мне не охото его заменять.. есть возможность не обновлять загрузчик?
<enriko_fermi> о.одна цель к 12.04 - поправить ЦП
<enriko_fermi> а именно время запуска
<enriko_fermi> пральна.нехай так долго запускать
<Zogar> Сегодня позвонил чел, к которому я как-то приходил первый и единственный раз ставить Убунту. Два года назад почти. Откопал мой телефон и позвонил - вебкамеру хочет настроить. Убунта до сих пор у него пашет. Я так прихуел чуток )
<enriko_fermi> у мну у матери стояла 9.04 до этого лета.пока брат не приехал и не поставил венду зачемто.два года система работала без нареканий.а стоило ему поставить хр - сразу понеслось
<yacoov>  )
<Nor8> Zogar: Вот она, вот она, убунту моей мечты ))))
<User679[web]> у моей девушки 7.10 стояла, пока в прошлом году не снесли
<Nor8> Zogar: Какая версия у него, 9.04?
<Zogar> Nor8: Не, зачетно на самом деле. +1 нарисовал к личной секте убунтоидов. У него вроде даже еще 8.10 пашет
<Zogar> Склонил в секту человек 15 уже наверное
<Zogar> Попрошу его выполнить пару команд, закину в скайп на обновление дистра )
<vdrandom> никто не сталкивался с тем, что после включения монитора ноута, подсветка на нуле?
<vdrandom> 11.10
<enriko_fermi> !fanatic
<ubuntuhelp> Фанатизм не нужен. Ubuntu - инструмент, а не объект поклонения. Если вы этого не понимаете - !notforyou
<enriko_fermi> vdrandom: man acpi
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> вот ты не поверишь :)
<[Raiden]> 11.10
<vdrandom> No manual entry for acpi
<[Raiden]> на что бот среагировал?
<enriko_fermi> vdrandom: man google
<Zogar> а я считаю, что в фанатизме нет ничего плохого. особенно если объект фанатизма несет в себе добро.
<[Raiden]> а...
<vdrandom> No manual entry for google
<[Raiden]> вопрос снят
<enriko_fermi> !notforyou > Zogar
<ubuntuhelp> Zogar, please see my private message
<enriko_fermi> vdrandom: ну чтож поделать.тада вам наверное man mailru
<vdrandom> No manual entry for mailru
<enriko_fermi> vdrandom: man brain
<vdrandom> No manual entry for brain :(
<enriko_fermi> ктоб сомневался:)
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/pic/KLN/MG406~Man-Brain-Posters.jpg
<vdrandom> [Raiden], жызненно.
<[Raiden]> баннер понравился с хабра http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1031/h_1320079941_8718869_f78757898b.png
<User152[web]> Здравствуйте
<User152[web]> нужна помощь
<enriko_fermi> User152[web]: бери красные
<User152[web]> поможете?
<enriko_fermi> уже помогли
<enriko_fermi> бери красные обои в сортир
<enriko_fermi> стильно будет
<User152[web]> Приколисты
<User152[web]> я серьёзно
<enriko_fermi> а тебе не с этим помощь нужна разве?
<Zogar> User152[web]: Ну ты вопрос задай сначала?
<Nor8> )))
<Zogar> User152[web]: а то в данный момент прикалываешься ты
<User152[web]> диск с новой версией хочу
<Nor8> Физики шутят )))
<enriko_fermi> User152[web]: скачай и запиши
<User152[web]> нет возможности
<enriko_fermi> User152[web]: или мама не разрешает записывать диски в домашних условиях?
<Zogar> User152[web]: или скачай прогу unetbootin и она сама всё тебе приятно сделает
<User152[web]> интернет плохой качать
<User230[web]> Всем привет. Такой вопрос. Установи программу хочу её удалить. Но её нет в "Центре приложения Ubuntu" Дистрибутив - 11.10
<enriko_fermi> User230[web]: а кому сейчас легко
<User230[web]> Как быть?
<enriko_fermi> User230[web]: man apt-get
<Zogar> User152[web]: с плохим интернетом линукс противопоказан - очень много софта и обновлений ставится через интернет
<User152[web]> :(((
<Zogar> User152[web]: какой у тебя лимит в месяц Мб ?
<User152[web]> 100 мб в день- 15 в час
<Zogar> User152[web]: Ок, дистрибутив скачал? ISO-файл
<User230[web]> enriko_fermi - я ещё не на столько гуру чтобы во всём этом разобраться. Но всё равно спасибо за ответ
<User679[web]> блин, в юнити изчезли панели, что делать?
<enriko_fermi> а между тем 3жи модем от мегафона со скоростью 28 мегабит и безлимитный абсолюто без ограничения пот рафу - всего 2к стартово и 600р в месяц через два месяца
<User152[web]> его месяц качать, ;;;;;;;;;;;;(
<Intrpt> User679[web]: unity --reset попробуй
<Intrpt> unity --reset
<User679[web]> почему-то не выходит, я уж пробовал
<Nor8> User152[web]: Это где такие смешные тарифы нарезают?
<Intrpt> User679[web]: тогда удали настройки компиза и потом юнити ресет
<Zogar> User152[web]: Расскажи про себя. Где живешь? В Анадыри или Таймыре? Где такая жопа с интернетом?
<User152[web]> на кубани через мобилу
<Zogar> User152[web]: Сходи в интернет-кафе и выкачай дистр. Сможешь?
<Nor8> User152[web]: Позор, Краснодарский край, а  с интернетом  бред полный.
<Intrpt> User679[web]:  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Intrpt> unity --reset как вариант
<User152[web]> во во, придется
<Zogar> User152[web]: какой у тебя комп? проц, память, жесткий?
<User152[web]> у меня их 3 с ноутом если
<Intrpt> User679[web]:  ну или руками из папки хоум в папках компиза снеси всё и в .конфиг в папке компиза тоже
<Zogar> User152[web]: на какой из 3х будешь убунту ставить?
<User152[web]> в ноут хочу. вернее в нэтбук
<Nor8> Zogar: На чукотке, кстати, у людей с интернетом получше, чем в карснодарском крае ))))
<Zogar> Nor8: ды ваще )
<User230[web]> <+User152[web]> давай почтовый адрес, вышлю по почте.
<User152[web]> да позорно вообще
<User230[web]> <+User152[web]> или пиши сюда 431088342
<User230[web]> ICQ
<User152[web]> слышал что на каком то сайте можно онлайн заказать
<User152[web]> не тут ли?
<enriko_fermi> User152[web]: нельзя
<User230[web]> lf z cfv pfrfpsdfk to` dthcb. 9.04
<Zogar> User152[web]: сейчас скачай прогу http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ - тут 5Мб, не разоришься )
<User230[web]> я заказывал 9.04
<Intrpt> отменили заказ бесплатный уже давно
<User230[web]> версию
<User230[web]> давно это было)))
<User152[web]> приятель заказывал когда 10.10 был
<Zogar> User152[web]: поставь прогу, а в интернет-кафе скачаешь дистр. Потом натравишь прогу на файл и сделаешь загрузочную флешку. И не понадобится никаких дисков.
<User152[web]> короче понял. буду плясать с бубном и качать. спасибо за помощь
<Zogar> User152[web]: Прощевай, не поминай лихом.. ))
<Nor8>  Zogar: Еще не факт, что на Кубани есть интернет-кафе )))))
<User152[web]> а можно еще вопросик?
<Zogar> User152[web]: Нет. Ты уже попрощался
<Intrpt> а если ответят, что нет? =))
<Nor8> )))
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, 10 лет назад были
<User152[web]> а рунта не лучше будет новичку?
<enriko_fermi> рунта рип
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Имитация к приезду президента скорее всего это была, а не настоящее интернет кафе ))) Фанерный муляж. )))
<User152[web]> :)))
<Zogar> User152[web]: Новичку пойдет больше чтение документации на сайте ubuntu.ru и ubuntologia.ru
<User152[web]> так пока начитаюсь и старый стану. а я хотел практиковаться сразу
<Zogar> User152[web]: Так ты же еще не скачал ничего. Практикуйся на чтении пока  )
<Intrpt> User152[web]: скачиваешь, ставишь, пока ставится у тебя есть 10мин почитать маны.. =) Потом начинай ломать и практикуйся. И про поиск по форуму не забывай.
<Nor8> User152[web]: Кстати, если поставить менеджер зарузек, то можно выкачать образ частями по 15 мб за двое суток.
<User680[web]> Вечер добрый
<User680[web]> Помогите пожалуйста с вопросом: http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=5dd8f14c94a4274f&table=%2Fotvety%2Fuser%3Fuserid%3D16402064019028419460%26tab%3Dwtmtoa
<User680[web]> Извиняюсь, что сылкой :) там просто подробно очень
<Zogar> Nor8: Быстрее построить интернет-кафе из фанеры )
<User152[web]> а чтоб интернет работал в свежеустановленной системе. что для этого надо? ведь дров никаких нет
<enriko_fermi> @voice dmay
<User680[web]> Люди! Помогите пожалуйста, очень и очень надо: http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=5dd8f14c94a4274f&table=%2Fotvety%2Fuser%3Fuserid%3D16402064019028419460%26tab%3Dwtmtoa
<Intrpt> уже видели.. не торопи людей =)
<User680[web]> Понял :).
<Zogar> User152[web]: Решай вопросы по мере поступления. Зачем озадачиваться тем, что еще не произошло? Поставь убунту сначала
<User680[web]> Intrpt: Так вы можете помочь пожалуйста?
<Intrpt> User680[web]: я - нет. Спасибо.
<User680[web]> :(
<Zogar> User680[web]: Попробуем ) Принтер как добавлял?
<Zogar> в убунту
<User680[web]> Да, в убунту я добавлял его через терминал
<Nor8>  О, кулхацкер )))
<Zogar> Сноси его
<User680[web]> Как? :)
<User680[web]> С помощью драйверов каких-то, через ./configure
<User680[web]> 1 месяц на убунте
<User680[web]> Но я понятливый
<Zogar> Система - Администрирование - Принтеры (у тебя окно с принером там открыто)
<User680[web]> Понял
<User680[web]> Удалю
<User680[web]> Сделано
<Zogar> потом плюсик жмешь - добавить принтер - сетевой принтер - жми кнопку Find
<MotorHead> Привет всем
<User680[web]> Привет
<User680[web]> У меня требует указать сервер
<User680[web]> 192.168.1.1?
<User680[web]> (адрес роутера)
<Zogar> User680[web]: Она потупит и чуть выше должен появиться найденый принтер сети. Просто жмешь файнд, без серверов
<Resager> При установке 11.10, при имеющейся 10.10 GRUB слетит? ПРосто у меня настроенный BURG и мне не охото его заменять.. есть возможность не обновлять загрузчик?
<User680[web]> У меня в настройках роутера включен сервер печати, но не указана модель и производитель, и название
<User680[web]> Принтер включен и в usb роутера вставлен
<Zogar> User680[web]: Да я понял ) Find Network Printer - жми кнопку Find и смотри на ветку слева, там должен возникнуть твой принтер
<Zogar> HP LaserJet P1005
<User680[web]> :(
<User680[web]> Нету
<yacoov> там тарам!
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<User680[web]> Вот что у меня http://habrastorage.org/storage1/dfd0de14/50c742b0/4824ccc1/72d9a867.png
<User680[web]> Zogar
<Zogar> User680[web]: Ок, тогда попробуй http://192.168.1.1:631/printers/[имя принтера]" ([имя принтера] - то что было задано через вебинтерфейс)
<MotorHead> юзаю убунту около 3 недель, 11.10, вчера хотел немного поиграться с внешним видом, юзал вот эту статью http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=172495.0, устанавливал Tweak tool,  applications menu, вроде бы больше ничего. Не могу точно сказать порядок действий, но щас панель сл
<Zogar> User680[web]: Вбей это в строку адрес принтера
<MotorHead> на полный экран), но сама строка не появляется
<User680[web]> Выскочило ПоискДрайверов
<User680[web]> Выскочило Поиск Драйверов
<MotorHead> так же не могу работаь с рабочим столом, не перетаскиваются папки на него, не открывается менюшка правой кнопкой мыши. Хелп плиз
<User680[web]> Окошко теперь, выбрать драйвера надо
<User680[web]> Что делать? :)
<User680[web]> Просто НР выбирать?
<Zogar> User680[web]: Подсовывай дрова
<User680[web]> Как? :)
<Zogar> User680[web]: Скачанные или из списка появившегося. Там есть твоя модель?
<MotorHead> Люди, можете помочь?)
<vdrandom> в репах убунты больше нет несвобдной jre?
<[Raiden]> нет
<vdrandom> ._.
<[Raiden]> на ппа есть
<yacoov> sevenmachine ppa
<Zogar> MotorHead: Затвикал насмерть. Сноси/ставь что испортил
<MotorHead> дак вроде снес все
<User680[web]> Zogar: да, я выбрал драйвера для своего принтера, но при печати тестовой страницы возникает ошибка
<User680[web]> Zogar: в списке принтеров он с галочкой и с кирпичиком одновременно, в свойствах в состоянии: Остановлено - Print file was not accepted.
<yacoov> MotorHead unity --reset в  терминале
<Intrpt> MotorHead:  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Intrpt> unity --reset
<Zogar> User680[web]: Покаж скрины
<Intrpt> + попробуй всё снести в папках настроек компиза
<User680[web]> Zogar: http://habrastorage.org/storage1/eedaefa6/eed5f8e6/d3efb98c/0d1718aa.png
<yacoov>  MotorHead unity --reset
<Zogar> User680[web]: Теплее уже.
<User680[web]> :)
<MotorHead_> щас попробую
<MotorHead_> а такой вопрос еще, когда при старте выбираешь UBuntu - это Unity,  а гном - Gnome?
<MotorHead_> и все это настройки под гном?
<MotorHead_> а то чето я не врубаюсь %)
<Zogar> User680[web]: А по принтеру правой кнопкой в меню - стоит птичка Enabled ?
<yacoov> gnome это гном 3 (gnome-shell)
<User680[web]> Zogar: Галочки не было, но я включил, попробывал печать: опять ошибка и в контекстном меню снова пропала галочка с "Включить".
<Zogar> User680[web]: Или в Политика - стоят там птички?
<yacoov> покажи ошибку
<User680[web]> Zogar: Да, все три.
<User680[web]> yacoov: ошибка очень простая: всего лишь "Ошибка при печати".
<MotorHead_> а unity - совсем другая оболочка или просто дополненный/измененный гном?
<User680[web]> Может драйвера не те? (Я 100% выбрал HP - Hp LaserJet P1005 - recommended
<User680[web]> )
<MotorHead_> и как они м/у собой связаны?
<Zogar> User680[web]: Посмотри на http://localhost:631/
<Zogar> User680[web]: Вкладка принтеры - покаж какие там настройки
<User680[web]> Zogar: http://habrastorage.org/storage1/e33a01bc/dd4d5c88/5c947fb7/51117b59.png http://habrastorage.org/storage1/e18b6666/e2084daa/9b0a0c09/41eb8444.png
<Zogar> User680[web]: Шойтан )) Принтер виден но не пашет. Подозрение на дрова.
<User680[web]> Zogar: что же делать? :) Ставить другие райвера, не рекомендуемые?
<Zogar> User680[web]: Может, с сайта HP дрова выкачать? Или скрипт инсталляционный?
<Zogar> User680[web]: А бумага в принтере есть? )
<yacoov> краска
<User213[web]> Zogar: меня почему-то выкинуло
<User213[web]> Я тот, что с принтером
<User213[web]> Скажи пожалуйста, как мне PPD файл какой-то на диске от принтера найти?
<Zogar> User213[web]: Роутер перезагружал с сохранением установок?
<Zogar> Ну ручками можно )
<Zogar> полазить по папочкам
<User213[web]> Zogar: нету там ничего
<User213[web]> Сейчас роутер перезагружу
<Zogar> User213[web]: и проверь - держит он твой принтер или теряет
<User328[web]> Zogar: Всё тоже самое
<Zogar> User328[web]: Ок, у тебя там в настройках два драйвера должно быть - попробуй второй
<Zogar> User328[web]: Я в список смотрю как раз
<pahan> !unity
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unity'
<User328[web]> Ошибка принтера: Принтер "LaserJet": "Cups-ipp-missong-printer-is-accepting-jobs".
<User328[web]> После переустановки драйвера надо снова роутер перехагружать?
<pahan> в версии 11.10 нельзя сходу вместо unity выбрать gnome?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> после установки пакетов
<pahan> [Raiden], а ты unity используешь?
<[Raiden]> нет
<pahan> а что?
<[Raiden]> я выбрал кде, но мой выбран предопреден тем ,чт оя использовал его и раньше
<[Raiden]> мой выбор*
<pahan> ясно
<[Raiden]> pahan: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell достаточно что бы выбрать ГШ или гном3 фоллбэк
<[Raiden]> а дальше уже по вкусу
<pahan> пасиб, попробую
<pahan> что то юнити никак не зошла
<[Raiden]> pahan: на этом ресурсе бывают полезные вещи для гном3 и для юнити тоже http://www.webupd8.org/
<pahan> а ты пробовал гном 3?
<pahan> сильно от второго ушел?
<[Raiden]> изменений много, особенно если использовать ГШ. В сторону точно ушел. Насчёт вперёд - даже незнаю :) Местами если только.
<[Raiden]> сам посмотри. Тут есть люди котоырм понравилось
<pahan> это да, не попробуешь не узнаешь )
<Vlad___> Привет
<yacoov> привет
<UA1000> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/131574/#habracut
<dmay> скриншоты, ога, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/beautify-android-with-this-slick-ubuntu-unity-android-theme-pack/
<shenmue> сколько там вбросов
<dmay> ну так неторт же, там и не такое бывает
<dmay> ололошеньки, в стиме же распродажи нынче
<Nor8> dmay: Да, и что продают? )))
<dmay> а, фигню всякую
<dmay> хотя, биошоки по 100р...
<dmay> бордерлендс 87
<yacoov> это жорого?
<yacoov> д
<dmay> это дешевле чем на рынке болванки :/
<dmay> при чем раза в два
<yacoov> ясно
<yacoov> а варез в подвалах не продают?
<dmay> фу такими вещами интересоваться
<yacoov> в 2002 в москве был на улицах варез сам покупал
<dmay> в казани я и счас знаю где большая тусовка. метрах в пятиста от местного офиса МСа :3
<yacoov> а щас как обстоит с этим дело?
<[Raiden]> сча впервые запустил компиз в 11.10 почему-то лагает. Тут кто-от говорил про это раньше компиз+нвидия и лаги, но я не придавал значения
<[Raiden]> а они есть
<Nor8>  yacoov: Стим это лицензия, какой варез может вообще быть при таких ценах.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не было лагов в 11.10, но сам компиз работал с трудом )))))))
<yacoov> я о том чтоб дешевле найти
<dmay> зачем? съэкономить на пачку сигарет?
<Nor8> yacoov: Ты разницу между лицензией и пираткой осознаешь вообще?
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], у меня тоже лагало на нвидиа - 80-100% загрузки проца
<yacoov> дмай купить 3болванки вместо одной
<Sergey_IT> щас кубунту качаю, глянуть
<dmay> чочо? ради отжатых 30р терпеть сомнительные кряки и наполовину урезаный контент?
<dmay> yacoov: батенька, а идите вы... обратно в свои 90ые
<[Raiden]> compiz 0.8.6 послединй нормальный по ходу.
<yacoov> :)
<dmay> хотя не, в 90ых всё было няшно
<Nor8> dmay: С чего это там было няшно?
<Nor8> dmay: Точнее, в какой стране? )))
<dmay> Nor8: у игр почти не было серъезных защит, и местные деятели очень качественно переводили
<yacoov> а вообщето в тырнете всего достаточно
<dmay> ну и игры были, да...
<dmay> "не то, что нынешнее племя" (с) (тм) (р)
<Nor8> dmay: Так и игр почти не было )))
<Nor8> Да и компов самих )))
<[Raiden]> в конце 90-х были игры
<dmay> Nor8: зато те что были - были КАКИЕ
<dmay> ну да, не 90е, скорее конец 90-начало 2000
<Nor8> dmay: Это твоя подростковая фантазия переводила асци графику в фулл 3д, а на самом деле игры на троечку. )))))
<yacoov> есть хороший сайт торрентов без рег. куча игр кому надо ко мне в приват
<[Raiden]> хексен, дум2, варкрафт2  - то что я увидел перым. На своем комп :) И потом дум2 был первым во что играл по сети.
<dmay> Nor8: всему прогрессивному человечеству давно общеочевидно, что графика не самое главное в игре
<Nor8> yacoov:  Лицензия рулит, особенно за сто рублей!
<yacoov> да для онлайн игр
<Nor8> dmay: угу, и это "прогрессивное" человечество недавно создало юнити и гном ГШ, добралось до линукса, так сказать! :-D
<dmay> кстати, та убогая явно рисованая графика воспринималась приятней, чем нынешняя ну-вот-почти-но-всё-таки-не-то-реалистичность
<yacoov> а простые сингл я предпочитаю варез
<Nor8> dmay: Посмотри на Battlefield 3 и сломай шаблон )))))
<dmay> Nor8: ненене, нафиг юнитисрач, давайте по третьим героям ныть
<dmay> Nor8: ты не понял мессаджа 8]
<yacoov> бф3 рудит жду когда под убунту запустят
<dmay> купи хбокс же!
<yacoov> рудит
<DarthWantuz> только хардкор, только Contra!
<[Raiden]> Я помню как первоквак показывал 1 знакомому и как он потом сказал что не видел ничего реалистичней. Сча если посмотреть на эту игру - сложно поверить что такое могли сказать :)
<yacoov> рулит
<Nor8> dmay: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FktL2pu2wE  Посмотри, осознай и покайся! )))
<[Raiden]> сча наверное тоже есть игры которые хорошие. Просто их так мног оделаю тв год, что надо поискать.
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> Nor8: лицорука. счас я тебе покажу о чем я говорил
<yacoov> Рейден попробуй бф3
<dmay> http://store.steampowered.com/app/57650/
<dmay> а скрины dungeon keeper'а сами гуглите
<[Raiden]> у меня вопрос тут возник. дрпустим у меня стоит библиотека xxx  , в 11.10 , 64 битная. Устанвока такой же 32бит будет как установка ещё одной или как замена пакета?
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. будут оба пакета стоять или 1 из
<yacoov> мне каж. еще одной
<pahan> где в  Gnome 3 система>>администрирование   ?
<Nor8> dmay: Dungeon Keeper хорошая игруха, но она ну никак не 90-х годов.
<yacoov> мултиарч
<[Raiden]> 97 год
<dmay> Nor8: лицорука http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Keeper
<yacoov> пахан спроси у бараноса
<[Raiden]> Evil is good )
<[Raiden]> хорошее описание игры
<Nor8> dmay: Не суть, это исключение + аццкий контент ))))
<dmay> Nor8: исключение из чего?
<dmay> ты о чем вообще?
<Nor8> dmay: Из кучи игр с плохой графикой и так далее.
<dmay> а в ДК графика прямваще чтоль, по твоему? XD
<[Raiden]> в 97-98 граффика уже началась хорошая.
<[Raiden]> анрил 98 года
<yacoov> турок тоже 90ых
<[Raiden]> хотя может и 99 - склероз
<Nor8> dmay: Для стратегии конца 90-х там вполне нормально все прорисовано.
<[Raiden]> я его кстати перепроходил примерно 4 года назад, на радеоне 9600
<[Raiden]> есть такое голд колекшен издание, там анрил и return to napali в 1 флаконе
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1031/h_1320089275_2506507_d2edd6895d.jpeg , http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1031/h_1320089300_4221815_d5d9d8c0b5.jpeg
<Nor8> Вообщем, что не говорите, но если удалить из воспоминаний подростковый вау-фактор, то современные игры лучше. ))))
<[Raiden]> на винте валяется
<[Raiden]> ну по граффике уж точно лучше
<dmay> но графика, к сожалению, не показатель
<dmay> тем более если она не дорисована до прямнуващефотореализма, то вызывает скорее отвращение :/
<Nor8> dmay: Именно она и показатель + реализм в поведении АИ в случае синглплеера.
<[Raiden]> в линуксе только в этом году появится опенгл3 http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32186
<dmay> а в некоторых случаях такое вообще противопоказано http://store.steampowered.com/app/18400/
<Nor8> dmay: Ты путаешь инди и аркады с симуляторами и ФПШ )))
<dmay>  [Raiden]когда всё прогрессивное человечество ждёт 12го ДХ, ога )
<[Raiden]> в моем посте последнее предложение
<dmay> Nor8: нет, я просто симуляторы и ФПШ вообще за игры не считаю XD
<[Raiden]> симуляторы скучнейшая штука, да
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> dmay: Ну это твое мнение
<dmay> ибо симуляторы - либо условны либо для совсем упоротых, а ФПШ после успеха полураспада делают по той же модели - вот тебе супермегазавод/город/чотамещё, но пройти ты можешь только одним маршрутом
<dmay> а мультиплеерные ФПШ, да, отличаются только качеством картинки и набором оружия
<dmay> ну разве что тим фортресс с л4д немного в стороне
<Nor8> dmay: Вот когда квантовые компы придумают, тогда и будешь везде ходить. А пока ходи по одному маршруту и наслаждайся графикой )))
<dmay> но и то, самую малость
<[Raiden]> вот да, последние игры из разряда сиди и наслаждайся графой
<dmay> Nor8: графикой я могу и в рл наслаждаться, тут она даже лучше. + никто не норовит из-за угла выскочить )
<dmay> ну почти никто :\
<[Raiden]> мафию2 хотел посмотреть, только вспомнил. Старею )
<Nor8> РЛ у нас что?
<[Raiden]> первая отличная была
<dmay> Nor8: соболезную :/ в китае для таких есть отличные заведения на свежем воздухе
<dmay> вот например http://cult.compulenta.ru/328485/
<sig_wall> dmay: хотеть
<Nor8> dmay: Вообщем, не убедил.
<dmay> да я и не собирался :3
<shenmue> VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry.
<shenmue> =)
<[Raiden]> спалился
<shenmue> чем это? я тут протсо приводил один из примеров защиты от вирусов в linux
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> кстати, про везде ходить когда квантовые компьютеры появятся
<dmay> я вполне мог везда ходить в 2003ем на вполне убогом железе в древнем-древнем морровинде, да
<dmay> *везде
<dmay> и это при том что я в силу возраста не застал арену и даггерфол, в которых миры были больше
<dmay> емнип
<ezh4> ай, вспомнил planescape torment ..шедевр был
<dmay> http://i.imgur.com/uBWCz.jpg
<dmay> Elder Scrolls ||: Daggerfall 62394 mi2
<dmay> это, на минуточку, 96 год
<dmay> Nor8: вхер из йор баттелфилд нау? :3
<Nor8> dmay: Твой аргумент из разряда "мой трактор лучше, а шо такое "мерседес" у нас в деревне не знают! )))
<dmay> Nor8: с поправкой что в "мерседесе" есть только "ехать вперед" и "ехать назад". а руль вообще убрали чтоб было ещё комфортней.
<[Raiden]> в деревне , если быть объективным, трактор может быть лучше
<[Raiden]> поле там вспахать, по грязи за водкой съездить
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Все правильно, в деревне трактор лучше, но всему свое место и ВРЕМЯ ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> про время мы 11го поговорим, когда скайрим выйдет :3
<dmay> а популярность всех этих крызисов не из-за того, что "пришло их время", а тупо из-за того, что на них бабло стричьлегче
<dmay> *стрич легче
<dmay> *стричь легче
<[Raiden]> кризис я не могу плохой игрой назвать. Сюжет там есть, красота есть
<dmay> да сюжет с красотой то там везде есть
<shenmue> ждем скайрим
<dmay> о, щас нас всех перебанют :3
<[Raiden]> ну короче мне она показалась интересной. Вторую правда не играл. Не хочу лаги видеть на своем железе ) А на первую хватило
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да и сюжет там далеко не самый плохой для игры, который неплохо реализован.
<dmay> это да. но с тем-же успехом можно было запилить фильм и вставлять в нем кусочки где зрителю можно пострелять )
<[Raiden]> ну  это же не ролевуха с большим миром. По сути это и ест ьфильм ) есть сюжет котоырй надо отиграть
<dmay> хотя да, там всё и не настолько плохо как во 2ом полураспаде было )
<Intrpt> ну 5 баксов в месяц на данный момент норм. По параметрам твой хостинг вполне подходит для говносайтов, договорились.
<Intrpt> о ч-чёрт, сорри.. не то окно.
<Nor8> )))
<kyshtynbai> Хлопцы. А почему в гном шелл одни квадратики, в то время когда гном кслассик и юнити 3д работают ок? карта ати дрова проприетарные.
<[Raiden]> разные программы, разная реализация... Вот у меня наприме рпоследний квин летает, старый компиз летал, а новый - окно фиг сдвинешь, если двигается
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: но в твоем случае выход есть. 1 мин
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: тебе надо поставить этот драйвер http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32182
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: дот.ран? чем его запускать то? или чисто на исполнение права дать и запуститть?
<[Raiden]> sudo sh /путь/zxc.run  , но лучше всего сделать пакеты. sudo sh /путь/zxc.run  --help или руководство как ставить поищи.
<[Raiden]> вот одно, но старое
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<kyshtynbai> мерси
<kyshtynbai> Он говорит, привеос вершн хас бин детектел. анистал ит
<kyshtynbai> Как убить старую версию драйвера? Как он называется?
<[Raiden]> 32 бит или 64?
<kyshtynbai> 32
<pahan> как рамку окна в gnome 3 сменить?
<[Raiden]> 1. sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases
<[Raiden]> 2. sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-10-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric
<[Raiden]> 3. sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<[Raiden]> 4. sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<[Raiden]> это лучший способ :)
<[Raiden]> удалить старые можшь надя пакеты fglrx  и удалив
<[Raiden]> но в этом способе это не надо
<[Raiden]> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: щас попробую твой способ))
<[Raiden]> !forget ati
<ubuntuhelp> I'll forget that, [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> !ati is reply Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric: http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<ubuntuhelp> But ati already means something else!
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ati'
<[Raiden]> !ati is <reply> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric: http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<ubuntuhelp> But ati already means something else!
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ati'
<kyshtynbai> Що за гемморой, всего два... ну три производителя, ати, нвидиа и интел
<kyshtynbai> и такая фигня с дровами
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: не помнишь как добаить боту инфу?
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: ребутаться надо?
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: лучше да
<[Raiden]> или
<kyshtynbai> Мерси
<[Raiden]> релогина мб хватит
<kyshtynbai> Ушел в ребут не жалко
<[Raiden]> !amd is <reply> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric: http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric: http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: эээ... уже нет)
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: райден сотона! но как им пользоваться))))))
<inkvizitor68sl> !someting is <answer> something
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: ?
<inkvizitor68sl> вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> !something
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='something'
<inkvizitor68sl> !someting
<ubuntuhelp> someting is <answer> something
<kyshtynbai> все работает, но гном 3 это нечто)
<[Raiden]> !ati is <answer> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric: http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<ubuntuhelp> But ati already means something else!
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: пишет что забиндено
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: не торопись, к г3 ест ьмасса твиков , нсколько тем и расширения. Дай ему шанс :)
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: ну или как хочешь. Я ка кюзер кде не могу что-то конкретное советовать :)
<[Raiden]> !remove ati
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='remove ati'
<[Raiden]> !del ati
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='del ati'
<[Raiden]> !unforget ati
<ubuntuhelp> I suddenly remember ati again, [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> !no ati
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='no ati'
<[Raiden]> !no ati is <reply>
<kyshtynbai> В оббщем, г3 работает, но странновато) гном классик таки наш выбор)).
<yacoov> !ati is <reply>
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: !no ati is <answer>
<inkvizitor68sl> ой, да, reply
<[Raiden]> ок, допер, сча всё сделаю
<kyshtynbai> без панели задачь как-то дико
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: расширения делающие панель задач на второй панели или наверху есть.
<[Raiden]> или ставишь какой-нить док, авн или доки
<[Raiden]> если надо
<kyshtynbai> Это понятно, но неясно чего хотят разрабы? Это удобнее? До хрен там
<kyshtynbai> *да
<[Raiden]> я незнаю. Они хотят что угодно, только не то что я :)
<[Raiden]> поэтому я на кде пару месяцев. Тут есть 100% того что я хочу.
<kyshtynbai> да и ко мне это то же относится. перешел бы на кеды, но 1. тормоза 2. пара моментов меня не устраивают.
<[Raiden]> насчет моментов могу пообщаться. Если тормоза - то соболезную :)
<[Raiden]> комп какой?
<kyshtynbai> Хехехе))) ноут не новый, мягко говоря
<kyshtynbai> asus k52n
<kyshtynbai> тормоз, короче
<kyshtynbai> а моменты я сення озвучивал - странный автомаунт и наушники)
<[Raiden]> ну ясно. тогда смотри гном3 fallback , юнити2д или xfce\lxde. В ГШ есть 1 проблема - композит нуже 100% времени. Если это не смущает, то можно и его - через неделю увешаешь чем надо.
<[Raiden]> Сча шот покажу
<kyshtynbai> xfce как вариант
<[Raiden]> вот, это тоже ГШ , но в верду меню пуск и глобал меню , docky
<[Raiden]> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-XJxnWTOgYeM/Tq6aXLP2lRI/AAAAAAAAGa8/HM1kf37iIng/pinguyos_3.png
<kyshtynbai> хотя подумываю таки на десятке лонг-терм которая уйти. особо ниче не теряю
<[Raiden]> вверху*
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: тоже вариант ) Можеш ьпоставить 10.04 и юзать до 12.04 , а там уже гном подпилят, сайт с расширениями откроется и т.д.
<kyshtynbai> да скрин зачётный
<kyshtynbai> 10.04 до 13 года даже по-моему
<kyshtynbai> пойду чайку заварю
<[Raiden]> если те версии прогармм какие там есть тебе по нраву или сам в состоянии поставить нужные версии...
<[Raiden]> то можешь забит ьна время поддержки и юзат ьпока ноут не сдохнет
<[Raiden]> короче мног опутей...
<littlejon-ru>  /mode -i littlejon-ru
<[Raiden]> парооль на идент ника ещё покажи :)
<littlejon-ru> Попозжеееее
<yacoov> )
<littlejon-ru> Raiden   у тебя сколько сейчас время ?
<kyshtynbai> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<kyshtynbai> а есть ваще кто-то кто юзает юнити и доволен?
<littlejon-ru> юзаю и нормально.
<Intrpt> меня вполне устраивает.. но у меня и запросы минимальны. Тупо комп для работы + фильмы/музыка да пару игр.
<littlejon-ru> На работе openbox
<littlejon-ru> больше отсутсвие нормального синезуба напрягает.
<Intrpt> мне для работы браузер да либреоффис нужен только =) потому ничего не напрягает.. Ну кроме периодических крашей юнити без какой-либо системы и повода.
<littlejon-ru> юнити так юнити. ALT+F2 что в гноме что в юнити. Одинаково
<littlejon-ru> Intrpt  а либреофис для чего нужен?
<littlejon-ru> Не праздный вопрос.
<Intrpt>  littlejon-ru: писать, как ни странно =)
<yacoov> в
<littlejon-ru> Только писать или делаешь таблицы в калке?
<Intrpt> ну и адвего-плагиатус время от времени ещё, никак не могу его в вайне запустить, потому приходится юзать у жены на оффтопике
<Intrpt> littlejon-ru: нет, я писатель. =) Сайты свои.
<littlejon-ru> Я как попробывал latex  к ворду остыл напроч. Только текстовый редактор и латех.
<littlejon-ru> От либры все ярлыки снес в юнити за ненадобностью.
<Intrpt> да нет, либра удобна и довольно быстро работает на 11.10
<littlejon-ru> Возможно, я ещё ни разу либру не запускал  на 11.10
<littlejon-ru> Наверно я последний раз её запускал для чтения почты. Я уже не помню когда я запускал либру.
<Sergey_IT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<littlejon-ru> bb
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], посмотрел на кубунту 11.10 - тяжелая, круче юнити
<[Raiden]> что есть то есть. Юнити вообще не должен быть тяжелым, это толькополвоина гнома + плагин к компизу
<[Raiden]> хотя индикаторы ещё
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1101/h_1320098837_3196640_417d179596.png
<[Raiden]> это тюнингованная немного на легкость. В итоге тяжелее среды нет. Но как бы и фиг с ним
<Sergey_IT> посмотрим, что в 12.04 будет
<Intrpt> в юнити не удобно с индикатором раскладки.. стоит отдельный язык для каждого окна, но при смене окна индикатор не меняется =( в г2 менялся
<Sergey_IT> у меня видео тормозит, поэтому только 2д подойдет
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: по хорошему надо учить английский и слать репорты. Это единственынй путь для юзера-непрограммера сделать что-то лучше.
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: --^^^
<[Raiden]> ником ошибся
<[Raiden]> либо ждать. Пофиксят версии через 1-5 :)
<Sergey_IT> а лучше к сообществу присоединится - был бы моложе, поучаствовал бы
<[Raiden]> есть и другие варианты - поискать другую переключалку\индикатор - я правда могу вспомнит ьтолько sxkb
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: -^
<[Raiden]> или xxkb склероз
<Intrpt> мне проще подождать, пока пофиксят.. это чуть ли не единственный напрягающий меня баг в юнити
<Intrpt> я тут вспомнил, что английский знаю =) куда слать репорт по индикатору?
<Intrpt> а то если все будут ждать, ничего не изменится
<[Raiden]> надо наверное регаться на https://launchpad.net
<[Raiden]> а как там написать я незнаю )
<[Raiden]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Intrpt> ок, спасибо.. дальше разберусь =)
<Intrpt> configure: error:
<Intrpt> *** Unable to find SDL_image libary with PNG support
<Intrpt> что ему не нравится? только что установил sdl =(
<[Raiden]> что собираешь?
<Intrpt> разобрался.. в синаптике всё есть -)
<[Raiden]> ок
<Intrpt>  [Raiden]: да вспомнил, что ни одной игры нет, решил xye собрать -)
<[Raiden]> )
<Intrpt> типа сокобана =) я люблю логические
<[v-8]_jupiter> Yyy
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мну видно?
<[Raiden]> yes
<User677[web]> asd
<User677[web]> help
<User677[web]> по vpn ворос
<safinaskar> у меня яндекс пингуется, а гугл - нет
<safinaskar> это у меня у одного?
<User677[web]> а vpn работает?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-01
<sharikoff> господа сделайте nslookup mail2.iortpc.ru
<sharikoff> и вывод запостите куда нть плз
<Ilshat1> блин. опять не так авторизовало
<Ilshat1> как перелогиниться в ирке
<Ilshat1> есть кто вообще? )
<fx_> привед
<Ilshat1> как искать/устанавливать с конкретного репа?
<fx_> что для верстки используете?
<User267[web]> ку
<User267[web]> кто может подсказать по sox?
<Ilshat1> постоянно вылетает qutim. у всех так или у меня только не стабильно?
<kyshtynbai> А вообще прикольный этот ваш юнити, посижу пока под ним)
<baronos> Ну всё, теперь можно 11,10 гш ставить как основной ОС) Прощай 11,04)
<kyshtynbai> А меня юнити прям пропёрло если шорткаты клавиатурные юзать).
<User850[web]> установил автоматический вход в систему, но не посмотрел, что оконным менеджером по умолчанию является xfce . а теперь из xfce не могу включить начальный экран выбора профиля. Как это сделать? или хотя бы как установить гном по умолчанию?
<baronos> Юнити тоже хорошо)
<kyshtynbai> User850[web]: ето скорее на канал #xfce, попробуй там спросить.
<User850[web]>  <kyshtynbai>  адрес?
<kyshtynbai> слэш join #xfce
<User850[web]> <kyshtynbai> не понял
<baronos> а у меня сегодня овчарку украли)))
<Dimon4eG> ку
<kyshtynbai> А, ты с веба... через клиент на irc.freenode.net зайди и там на канала зайди
<kyshtynbai> Овчарку? Ни фига себе
<kyshtynbai> какая ж сволочь? жалко пса!
<baronos> Нее, я честно рад, я бы еще бутылку бы тому типу поставил)
<User850[web]> <baronos> её наверно уже съели, а ты радуешься((
<baronos> User850[web]: да она денег больше сожрала, откормилась, хоть кого то теперь она накормит)
<User850[web]> <baronos> ты - жуткий тип
<baronos> ага)
<Dimon4eG> Народ. GTA4 реально запустить через wine в 11.10&
<Dimon4eG> ?
<Ilshat1> Dimon4eG: сомнительно
<Ilshat1> Dimon4eG: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14723&iTestingId=34390
<User850[web]> <Dimon4eG> скорее учёбу можно запустить на  GTA4
<baronos> Dimon4eG: http://www.winehq.org/search/?cx=partner-pub-0971840239976722%3Aw9sqbcsxtyf&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=GTA+4&siteurl=www.winehq.org%2F
<Dimon4eG> User850[web]: да учебу я могу и с вов запустить. мне просто по сетке с кентами поиграть хочется
<Ilshat1> Dimon4eG: для игр юзай винду
<User850[web]> <Dimon4eG> ну ладно, играйся . ты по крайней мере глаглы на т(ь)ся правильно пишешь
<baronos> Dimon4eG: Честно скажу, не делай ты этот геморой из вайна себе, ставь вторую ОС винду и играйся там, поверь это лучший вариант!
<kyshtynbai> Согласен, для игр - винда. Иначе геморой и тормоза, к сожалению.
<Dimon4eG> ну WoW  вроде без тормозов и без плясок с бубном идет
<Dimon4eG> я как бы не игроман
<Ilshat1> вовка старая игра.
<baronos> да вов то идет это не проблема, проблема сама вов)
<kyshtynbai> Ну невервинтер найтс тоже идут. Но это единицы.
<baronos> вакфу поиграй)
<Ilshat1> куейк гамай. кстати надо дома на линукс поставить
<baronos> квака тема, я се 3,4 ставил играет шикарно)
<Dimon4eG> ну квака точно древняя игра
<Ilshat1> в репе его нету?
<User263[web]> что такое "ubuntu desktop usb" в убунте 11,10?
<kyshtynbai> опомнись он платный
<baronos> квака это классика!!! таких рокетджампов и штрейф-джампов нет ни где)
<kyshtynbai> 4 я имею ввиду
<kyshtynbai> второй наверно уже свободный
<Ilshat1> 3 это классика. его и поставлю
<kyshtynbai> Мне лично третий не нравится.
<Ilshat1> kyshtynbai: я на нем вырос )
<Dimon4eG> а серверов-то много на кваку?
<User263[web]> а мне 4 не нравится, а третий хоть через 20 лет играй)
<Ilshat1> Dimon4eG: учитывая что у первого анреала (самого древнючего) до сих пор есть серваки. то у квейка точно должно быть
<Dimon4eG> или проще локальный запустить....
<Dimon4eG> кто-нибудь играет в Hedgewars?
<Ilshat1> в репе есть игруха OpenArena. никто не играл?
<baronos> а я на турнир в ачинск (красноярский край) ездил в 2004 году с 24-25 апреля)))
<User263[web]> кто-нить ставил убунту 11,10? Что там за новый пакет "ubuntu desktop usb"?
<kyshtynbai> Из того, что есть в репах, самая приличная игра это wesnoth
<kyshtynbai> Правда, это стратегия/тактика
<Ilshat1> я на убунту ни разу не играл 3D игры
<Dimon4eG> Ilshat1: я вов запускал последний
<Ilshat1> я все на винде играю. нативная среда. последнее что играл. BF3
<Dimon4eG> что офисные документы корректней воспринимает: LibreOffice или OpenOffice?
<Ilshat1> и то и то местами криво работают
<Dimon4eG> я на либреофис запускал, как-то он мне все поля сбил...
<User263[web]> отбой, понял, это баг последней сборки. Уже второй баг в убунте 11,10 server
<MagicLover> Ну поля сбиваются из-за того, что сам документ криво составлен. Но там точно баги есть с сохранением специфических вещей, как поля, например.
<MagicLover> То есть там где галочки ставить или писать текст отдельные поля - сохраняются частенько плохо. В анкетах.
<MagicLover> Чего за баг?
<Dimon4eG> а если в этиъх пакетах документ создать и созранить под мс офис, он как откроет его, тоже криво?
<MagicLover> Обычные документы нормально открываются и сохраняются.
<MagicLover> У меня весь офис сидит на ОО.
<MagicLover> Под виндой.
<MagicLover> Хочу заметить, что документы, которые выведены из 1С7 в xls сохраняются в формате Excel 95 - при сохранении русский текст теряется. Надо тут же пересохранять во что-то более новое, чем формат 17летней давности. :)
<Dimon4eG> видимо, курсовик, я нормально в линухе не напишу
<MagicLover> Напишешь.
<MagicLover> Да  и диплом хорошо пойдёт.
<MagicLover> При этом в odt лучше работа со ссылками на список литературы.
<Dimon4eG> не-не, мне его сверять носить нужна, а в инсте везде винда
<MagicLover> В 2007 во всяком случае работало не очень хорошо.
<MagicLover> Думаю, что если будешь писать в doc, то проблем не будет.
<MagicLover> Попробуй.
<Dimon4eG> docx
<MagicLover> Ну в docx
<Dimon4eG> там 2007 офис
<Dimon4eG> он сови же doc-то не всегда норм открывает
<Ilshat1> как grep'ом или чем нибудь другим подсветить слова в выводимом тексте?
<Dimon4eG> что тут говорить о ОО
<MagicLover> Ты главное попробуй такую вещь - ссылки на список литературы вставлять в тексте - чтобы когда ты поменяешь список - вставишь что-то в позицию 1 - у тебя по всему тексту чтобы номера изменились.
<MagicLover> Я те отвечаю - это самая большая проблема. Реши с помощью ОО и с помощью МО.
<MagicLover> Чем решится лучше - то и используй.
<MagicLover> Я кучу курсовиков и дипломов правил людям.
<Dimon4eG> так что все-таки лучше: OO или LO?
<MagicLover> ЛО.
<MagicLover> под ОО подразумеваю ЛО.
<MagicLover> Просто если ты не решишь эту проблему сейчас - потом будешь очень долго мучиться. :)
<Dimon4eG> понятно, проще тогда в винде набрать, там с подручней, да и сроки жмут...
<MagicLover> Хз.
<MagicLover> Я не смог решить этой задачи в МО.
<MagicLover> Может просто я тупой. :)
<MagicLover> Поэтому делал в ОО. Там всё удобно было. :)
<Dimon4eG> а с презентациями как?
<MagicLover> Не делал. :)
<Dimon4eG> ок, спс
<Dimon4eG> разберемсчя
<Dimon4eG> Кто-нибудь юзает instanbird?
<baronos> ага
<Dimon4eG> как там с агентом быть?)
<Dimon4eG> чет на оф сайте плагина не нашел...
<baronos> щас переставлю ОС и буду её юзать вместо xchat
<baronos> я там только ирку юзаю
<Dimon4eG> а голубя как-то можно улучшить, чтобы можно было челов в агент добавлять и на их страницу переходить, непосредственно из самого клиента?
<User464[web]> войдя под своей учётной записью, я отключил её. при попытке включить её, пароль не принимается, пишет сбой авторизации. что делать?
<Dimon4eG> User464[web]: а она разблокирована у тебя?
<User464[web]> <Dimon4eG> нет , я пытаюсь её разблокировать, ан нет!
<Dimon4eG> в консоли принимает пароль?
<User464[web]>  <Dimon4eG>нет
<Dimon4eG> User464[web] пробуй перезагрузиться, я хз...
<User464[web]> <Dimon4eG> если ты хз, не мешай ответить другим , тем которые ях  ))
<Dimon4eG> ну у меня были варианты
<Dimon4eG> все равно все молчат
<User464[web]> <Dimon4eG> у меня тоже были, я их исчерпал...
<Resager> кто подскажет, что сделать, если PHPMyAdmin не устанавливается из-за конфликтов пакетов?
<baronos> Учетная запись чего?
<User464[web]> <baronos> уч запись  пользователя
<Victorrnd> Привет
<Resager> До этого PMA стоял, я поставил вместо обыного MySQL mysql-develop и даже потом обратно.. и с тех пон не устанавливается PMA :(
<Victorrnd> Вопрос можно или сразу искать самому?
<Resager> если не гуглил, то лучше не стоит
<Victorrnd> гуглил,не помогло
<User464[web]> дык я жду ответа на поставленный мною вопрос )
<Victorrnd> суть просто
<Victorrnd> хочу поставить убунту с флехи
<baronos> ставь
<Victorrnd> при автозагрузке затупляет на стадии загрузки
<Victorrnd> просто черный экран и курсор
<User464[web]> <baronos> товарищ, помоги
<Victorrnd> в гугле только разные советы по смене утилит для записи на флешку
<Resager> Victorrnd: до меню доходит?
<Victorrnd>  Resager нет
<baronos> User464[web]: к сожаления, я не занимался отключение учетки... как то в голову не приходила такая мысль! так что жди может кто из "мастадонтов" линукса тебе поможет)
<Resager> Victorrnd: какая версия убунты? Какое железо? Попробуй другой дистрибутив..
<Victorrnd> просто черный экран и все,флеху если вытаскиваю то пишет что сбой загрузки системы
<Victorrnd> Пробовал разные дистрибутивы и 11,04 и 10,0
<Victorrnd> 10,04*
<Resager> Он видимо стопарится на загрузке... пробовал жать ескейп? Пробовал подождать?
<Victorrnd> раньше на этот же ноут ставил только с диска,норм было,просто диска под рукой нет
<baronos> альтернейт может попробавать? или не доходит до меню выбора языков?
<Resager> Victorrnd:  может на ноуте железяка какая сломалась или глючит.. протести
<Victorrnd> ждать пробовал минут 10,пока чай гонял,тишина...при нажатии ескейпа тишина,потом после троекратного нажатия виос ругается на любое нажатие и при этом только альт котр дел работает
<Victorrnd> до языка не доходит,на стадии загрузки с флешки виснет,и флешку проверил и все
<Victorrnd> ноут в норме,работает
<Victorrnd> жесткий и оператива работает без ошибок
<kyshtynbai> Victorrnd: попробуй утилиту unetbootin
<kyshtynbai> Она делает загрузочные флешки из образов.
<Victorrnd> корчое все проверил,суть не в том что за диском в падлу сходить а в том что кайф докопаться,думал мож сталкивался кто
<kyshtynbai> в репах есть.
<Victorrnd> unetbootin-windows-563 и Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.8 пробовал
<Victorrnd> И ульра исо пробовал
<Victorrnd> короче походу пошел за диском
<baronos> я вот думаю куплю планшетник или нетбук и тоже буду задавать такие вопросы)
<mva> ﷯﷯
<mva> ï·¯
<User464[web]> так я всё насчёт учетной записи... как же так ? учётник отключена а она загружается. вот стоит вход в эту учётку по умолчаниюю
<Victorrnd> ну если я решу проблему,отпишусь
<Evilkiss> Всем привет!
<Resager> привет
<ibis_ibis> ку
<Evilkiss> у кого стоит убунту 10.04?
<baronos> чем проверить hdd ?
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, у меня на нетбучике и полуживая)
<Resager> в убунте или вообще? Акронис есть утилита. загрузочный диск
<baronos> желательно из оси
<kyshtynbai> baronos: Disk utility есть
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: У меня просто вопрос, возможно как-то установить pulseaudio версии 1.0 или новее на убунту 10.04?
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss,  а в чём там может быть проблема?) конечно можно
<ibis_ibis> как там, sudo apt-get install pulseaudio, табом доберёшь
<ibis_ibis> по умолчанию идёт версия, одобренная убунтой, в синаптике видно мб будет
<ibis_ibis> если какая-то конкретная нужна - ищи репы
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: вот именно, что когда делаю через терминал...он мне сообщает, что у меня уже стоит самая новая, но это не так
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: вот ищу репы, но найти не могу и удивляюсь этому,неужели ещё ни кто не создал такого
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, значит стоит
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: а можно как-то мануально установить? вот скачал офф. сайта архив, а чё с ним делать не знаю
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, а эту убунтошку ставил с полным форматированием дисков? или хомяк остался от старой?
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, формат какой?
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: когда пишу, pulseaudio --version, сообщает, что 0.9.22,а уже есть версия 1.1, то как,это может быть самой последней?
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: форматировал... и ставил чистую убунту 10.04
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, в репозитариях, утверждённых убунтой, только те версии, которые проверили разработчики
<ibis_ibis> так что это нормально
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, архив какого формата?
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: ну, это я уже как-то догнал...архив .tar.xz
<ibis_ibis> распаковываешь папку
<ibis_ibis> смотришь есть ли там файлик типа install.sh
<Evilkiss> почему-то мой архив манагер не умеет эти архивы распаковывать...
<ibis_ibis> tar xzvpf name.tar.xz
<ibis_ibis> а не tar.gz ли?
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: вот именно, что tar.xz
<ibis_ibis> хы
<ibis_ibis> ну ка, где ты нашёл 1.1? :)
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: вот посмотри сам на сайте pulseaudio.org
<ibis_ibis> минутку
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: и когда нажимаешь на pulseaudio 1.1 has been released, то он пытается открыть этот .tar.xz
<WoZUA> ку
<Evilkiss> ку
<ibis_ibis> re
<ibis_ibis> а поставь-ка file-roller пакетик
<Evilkiss> re re
<WoZUA> я сразу к делу)
<WoZUA> нужен хелп по звуку
<ibis_ibis> не я((
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, чокак?
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis:  и так уже стоит
<Evilkiss> проверил в сюнаптике
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: А что с ним, не работает?
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: А то я сам тут пытаюсь звук через оптику настроить
<WoZUA> мистические вещи происходят и я даже не знаю куда смотреть. у меня внешний аудио интерфейс (usb), под гномом все рбаотает нормально, доставил xfce - нету звука. определяется, настроить можно, а звука нет
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: ой, тогда я пасс
<WoZUA> поставил mint, в mint определился норм, звук есть, но есть и треск. периодические потрескивания при тарте проигрывания, во время проигрывания. иногда при бездействии.
<WoZUA> я даже конфиги сравнил убунты и минта. абсолютно одинаковые
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, у мну он распаковываеццо
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: а у тебя версия 10.04?
<WoZUA> и high-priority ставил и latency тюнил. не понятно откуда треск.
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, не, 11.04
<ibis_ibis> ща, погодь
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: во-во, я тоже смог через её открыть
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: ладно, открыл архив pulseaudio версии 1.0
<ibis_ibis> нисцы) на крайняк пережму и кину тебе
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: там есть файлик install-sh, но нету как ты говорил install.sh
<ibis_ibis> там configure был
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: да, есть и такой
<ibis_ibis> го в терминал, в терминале в папка
<ibis_ibis> папку
<Evilkiss> ibis
<ibis_ibis> там - ./configure
<ibis_ibis> а?
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: ну, что-то стал делать и закончил на "configure: error: m4 missing"
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: хотя в этом архиве есть папка m4
<ibis_ibis> тыц)) ставь пакетик xz-utils и он распакует тебе 1.1
<ibis_ibis> и с ним будем ковыряться, ок?
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: пошёл ставить
<ibis_ibis> :3
<WoZUA> а зачем руками его собирать?
<ibis_ibis> WoZUA, репы он найти не может(
<WoZUA> это как?)
<ibis_ibis> WoZUA, как - руками, или как - репы?
<WoZUA> как это он репы найти не может
<ibis_ibis> фигово ищет мб, а мб его нет
<WoZUA> речь же про пульс?
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: что ту же самую процедуру сделать?
<ibis_ibis> WoZUA, угу
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, угу, ./configure
<WoZUA> да есть он там
<jlewka> всем привет
<ibis_ibis> WoZUA, новый нужен
<jlewka> народ подскажите как перехватить ввод/вывод с чужой консоли?
<ibis_ibis> WoZUA, новая версия пульса
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: короче, попа...опять ошибка на том же файле "m4"
<ibis_ibis> пичалька :(
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: именно, что для убунту 10.04 в нете не нашёл репы для pulse версии 1.0 или 1.1
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: а мне эти версии нужны, так как в них появилась подержка  passtrough
<jlewka> народ подскажите как перехватить ввод/вывод с чужой консоли?
<jlewka> и еще, можно как нить запустить несколько окно faerfox но с разными настройками проксями
<WoZUA> Evilkiss: последняя же 0.9.23
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: ну, не знаю...на сайте pulseaudio.org появилась уже 1.1
<WoZUA> хм
<WoZUA> действительно
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: значит, точно попа....всё, установка невозможна?
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, ковыряю
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: спасибо
<ibis_ibis> :3
<WoZUA> раз уже речь о новом пульсе
<WoZUA> он требует новых версий paman, pavucontrol и т.п
<WoZUA> ?
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: а он их что не установит сам?
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: короче, даже если нет...то будем сами вручную и их устанавливать
<WoZUA> ytn rjytxyj
<WoZUA> нет, ты соберешь только сам пульс, а утилиты его отдлеьно собирай
<WoZUA> ну ладно, попробуй с тобой на пару собрать
<WoZUA> гляди и у меня звук улучшится.
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: проблема вся в том, почему я хочу версию 1.0 или 1.1, что у меня XBMC не проигрывает звук 5.1
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: хорошо,а у тебя стоит версия 0.9.23?
<ibis_ibis> ибать эта штука так много всего хотет n_n
<ibis_ibis> т_т
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, короче
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, ставь пакет m4
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: ух, ты...
<Ilshat1> Evilkiss: я тебя как Элвис прочел ))
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, шо?
<WoZUA> Evilkiss: 0.9.22
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, но я это ставлю на 11.04, но и тебе должно помочь
<ibis_ibis> оно ж пишет что ему не хватает, я уже четвёртую библиотеку доставляю)
<WoZUA> Evilkiss: ставь не m4, а сразу automake
<WoZUA> он по зависимостям и m4 подтянет
<WoZUA> и автоконф
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: где, такую automake ставить?
<WoZUA> sudo apt-get install uutomake
<WoZUA> sudo apt-get install automake
<Evilkiss> WoZUA:  и что тогда не надо будет ставить m4?
<ibis_ibis> WoZUA, не мучай, пущай ставит m4
<WoZUA> сразу ставь и sudo apt-get install intltool
<WoZUA> у тебя его наверняка нет
<ibis_ibis> ага, и он нужен
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: ibis_ibis: :-!
<ibis_ibis> пщ пщ :)
<WoZUA> и libtool
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: вы сразу скажите, много мне там придётся в итоге устанавливать?
<WoZUA> хз
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, прилично
<WoZUA> я вот сейчас собираю и выполняю квест)
<ibis_ibis> WoZUA, тоже?)
<WoZUA> вообще на странице пульса прочитать надо что он требует
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: тогда лучше не стоит, а то потом после таких трудов, ничего не заработает
<ibis_ibis> власти и поклонения
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, ты що! а как же?! надо же заставить его работать!
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: я тоже люблю квесты, но желательно с хорошим концом...
<ibis_ibis> вот мне только интересно, я-то нафиг его ставлю?)
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, концы хорошие только в одном случае)
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: где?
<ibis_ibis> точнее, у одной части населения, хотя и то не всегда т_т
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: хе хе
<WoZUA> он требует json tot
<ibis_ibis> и json, и sndfile ещё)
<WoZUA> *еще. но такого пакета нет. glib'овский стоит. какой ему нужно, не смотрели?
<ibis_ibis> я впереди)))
<ibis_ibis> WoZUA, внимательнее читай)))
<ibis_ibis> libjson
<ibis_ibis> требовательная цука т_т
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: блин, вы там себе систему не загубите
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, да вряд ли))))
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis:  может лучше подождать годика так два, кто-нибудь выдаст этот репозитор
<WoZUA> у меня lvm снэпшот есть)
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, тебе ж там поддержка чего-то там нужны
<ibis_ibis> *нужна
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: нужна, я просто думал, будет легко взял и установил пульс 1.1, а тут такое...
<ibis_ibis> яхууууууу!!!! сконфигурировался))))
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, на самом деле ничего сложного :)
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: может есть более безопасный....
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, просто ему нужны библиотечки, и он выдаёт требования не все сразу, а по очереди, увидел - сказал
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: да? что удалось пульс установить?
<ibis_ibis> поэтому так долго
<ibis_ibis> почти)
<WoZUA> ха. это еще фигня. я как-то на кластере собирал мат. пакет. 8 часов времени епт
<ibis_ibis> отлично)
<ibis_ibis> ну хоть немного свою железку погоняю)) а то вхолостую работает))
<WoZUA> генту ставь и гоняй)
<ibis_ibis> WoZUA, учицца какбэ надо, а не генту гонять)) недельку бы выходных - тогда мб))
<ibis_ibis> WoZUA, у меня ща пока есть на что задрачиваться)
<ibis_ibis> WoZUA, ну чо как?
<WoZUA> не включилась при конфигурировании альса, udev
<ibis_ibis> :(
<ibis_ibis> а у меня установился почти, но ругаеццо что опять чего-то не хватает, но не пишет - чего((
<WoZUA>     Enable X11:                    no
<WoZUA> зачем ему иксы
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: что показывает, что версия 1.1?
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, error while loading shared libraries говорит
<ibis_ibis> куй его знает(
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: а что за пакет json он требует?
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: sudo apt-get install json, нету такого
<ibis_ibis> libjson
<ibis_ibis> и какие из него вытекают
<WoZUA> собрал. инсталю
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: и такого нету sudo apt-get install libjson
<WoZUA> libhson0
<WoZUA> libjson0
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: я просто в терминале пишу...
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: непонятно...установил sudo apt-get install libjson0 и опять пишет, что "no package 'json' found"
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, пишешь в терминале начало имени библиотеки и нажимаешь tab два раза - он выведет все возможные пакеты с таким началом имени
<ibis_ibis> sudo apt-get install libjson0-dbg libjson0-dev libjson-glib-1.0-0
<WoZUA> ibis_ibis: libpulsecore-0.1.1 не находит при запуске
<WoZUA> не дошел до такого?
<ibis_ibis> WoZUA, то же самое :(
<WoZUA> оно не соббрало же его
<ibis_ibis> мне кажеццо это уже его внутренние файлики сбоят
<WoZUA> можно симлинк сделать на 0.9, но работать будет криво с вероятностью 80%
<ibis_ibis> :)
<WoZUA> ibis_ibis: /usr/local/lib/libpulsecore-1.1.so
<WoZUA> симлинкай сюда
<ibis_ibis> мне лень :)
<ibis_ibis> заработало?
<WoZUA> неи)
<ibis_ibis> (((
<WoZUA> pulseaudio: relocation error: /usr/lib/libpulsecore-1.1.so: symbol pa_format_info_free2, version PULSE_0 not defined in file libpulse.so.0 with link time reference
<ibis_ibis> всё испортил :)
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: ну, вы даёте там...у вас после этого хоть что-то работать будет?
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, да работает всё стальное)
<ibis_ibis> *остальное
<ibis_ibis> чо ему будет-то
<ibis_ibis> ладн, мну учиццо ушло
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, WoZUA, удачи)
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: спасибо за старание, тебе также удачи
<WoZUA> учись)
<ibis_ibis> ^^
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, на здоровье)
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: после того, как я смог ./configure, что нужно делать? install?
<WoZUA> make
<User066[web]> cmale
<User066[web]> cmake
<WoZUA> только совет
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: слушаю...зря это делаю?
<WoZUA> можешь указать инсталить либы в /usr/lib
<User066[web]> собираете пакет ??
<WoZUA> ./configure --libdir=/usr/lib
<WoZUA> User066[web]: просто новый пульс
<WoZUA> кстати, я его заинсталил, запустил
<Evilkiss> User066[web]: ага, пульсик
<WoZUA> звук есть. опять треск слышен иногда
<WoZUA> фейл
<WoZUA> не помогло
<User066[web]> пульс аудио
<User752[web]> Здравствуйте. У меня ubutnu 10.04. Я бы обновился до последней версии, но мне не нравится Unity. Можно ли его будет отключить без отключения дров NVidia?
<User066[web]> в окнектор не доконца сунул ?
<WoZUA> User066[web]: дрова там вообще не при чем
<Evilkiss> User752[web]: так ты можешь и не входить в unity, а только в классик версию
<WoZUA> User066[web]: у меня аудиоинтерфейс. usb
<User066[web]> User752[web] удали unity
<User752[web]> User066, покажете, как это сделать?
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: а то что я просто запустил ./configure, то всё уже поздно?
<User066[web]> интересно среди линуксойдов много скептиков )))
<Evilkiss> User752[web]: а зачем её удалять?
<WoZUA> User752[web]: подними виртуальную машину, поставь туда последнюю убунту и посмотри. я после этого забраковал unity, gnome-shell. xfce у меня отказался работать со звуком.
<WoZUA> Evilkiss: ну ты заново можешь его запустить. ничего страшного
<User066[web]> - sudo apt-get unistall unity
<WoZUA> не надо ее удалять
<WoZUA> кто его знает что она убьет
<WoZUA> каноникл такое г сейчас лепит, что снеси юнити и она снесет пол системы)
<User752[web]> В крайнем случае, переустановлю бубунту.
<WoZUA> User752[web]: посмотри в сторону Linux Mint
<WoZUA> та же убунта, только с Gnome2 из коробки
<User066[web]> или suse
<WoZUA> кстати, звук так и не починился. попробую suse
<User066[web]> ))
<WoZUA> хотя... в релизнотах на opensuse новую указан переход на гном3
<WoZUA> фейл
<User752[web]> По команде sudo apt-get install unity мне сказали, что такой пакет не найден...
<User066[web]> ну дак он по другому называется , посмотри через менеджер синапик
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: скажи мне зачем он хочет это юнити удалять?
<User066[web]> тайна
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: его же просто можно не включать, а включить classic mode
<User752[web]> Да неудобная эта штука. Объясните, как этот classic mode включать.
<User066[web]> зачем все облегчать ))
<Evilkiss> User752[web]: у тебя автоматический вход в систему или ты в начале логин суёшь?
<WoZUA> User752[web]: на экране логина
<User752[web]> У меня - автоматический.
<User752[web]> Я - единственный юзер компа.
<WoZUA> перед тем как вводишь пароль, внизу есть опция. какоу DE использовать. просто переключаешь и логинишься
<User066[web]> поманипупулирем метафизируем мышление
<WoZUA> хм. тогда надо гуглить
<User752[web]> Сейчас перезагружусь, потом зайду снова.
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: сделал make, что дальше?
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: как-то долго он его делал
<User066[web]> make это пакет
<WoZUA> sudo make install
<WoZUA> Evilkiss:
<Evilkiss> WoZUA:  короче, что-то делает
<WoZUA> bycnfkbn
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: после того,как сделал sudo make install, что нужно делать?
<SergeyIT> отдыхать
<Evilkiss> SergeyIT: этим я уже и так долго занимаюсь
<Evilkiss> SergeyIT: хочу работать и работать
<SergeyIT> а чего ставишь?
<Evilkiss> SergeyIT: жуть
<Evilkiss> SergeyIT: pulseaudio версии 1.1 на убунту 10.04
<SergeyIT> ну, наверно, перегрузиться
<SergeyIT> если инстал прошел без ошибок
<Evilkiss> SergeyIT: кажись не сообщал...ок перезагрузимся
<WoZUA> зачем
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: что зачем?
<WoZUA> прсото killall pulseaudio && sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio && pulseaudio -k
<WoZUA> ребутаться не надо
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: а зачем sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio? он же её снесёт
<WoZUA> он снесет ту что у тебя была в системе
<WoZUA> а из сорсов поставленную не снесет
<WoZUA> это же ты не пакет собрал и поставил)
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: теперь он пишет, как и у тебя.... libpulsecore-1.1.so cannot shared object file
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: ясно...будем знать
<WoZUA> так ты не пересобрал
<WoZUA> вернее не переконфигурировал
<WoZUA> с путями правильные к либам
<WoZUA> я пока ребутнусь
<Evilkiss> WoZUA: в данный момент сделал ./configure --libdir=/usr/lib
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<Evilkiss> Irvingel: привет, привет
<Ilshat1> как в tcpdump указать length > 0?
<Irvingel> как в xchat сделать чтоб по клику по нику, он вставлялся в строку ввода?
<Zogar> Всем хай ) Порекомендуйте плиз лучший ноут под убунту? ASUS X53U/K53U E-240, Toshiba Satellite L650D-157, Toshiba Satellite C660-1EQ, Lenovo IdeaPad G570 B940. Заранее большое мерси )
<SergeyIT> бери лучший
<Evilkiss> Zogar: А что для убунту нужен как-то особенный_
<Zogar> Evilkiss: Ну я хз, может видеокарта говно, или проблемы какие-то у линейки определенной, или у кого-то один из и он плюется.
<Evilkiss> Zogar: тогда не ко мне...извини. У меня убунту отлично работает на старом ноуте...и я доволен
<Intrpt> Zogar: у меня Toshiba Satellite. Всё работает без проблем.
<Intrpt> Zogar: на леново тоже всегда спокойно вставала убунту.
<Intrpt> Zogar: правда на синкпад, может они чем отличаются по начинке, не в курсе.
<Intrpt> кто-нибудь пользуется майнд мап программами? Какой именно?
<Zogar> Intrpt: OmniFocus
<Intrpt> Zogar: омни органайзер, я имелл ввиду для построения цепочек что за чем и т.д. Ок, буду искать. Симантик пока лучшее, но всё равно не то.
<Zogar> Intrpt: А омни как раз и поддерживает вложения и ход выполнения - последовательное или параллельное.
<Zogar> Прекрасно выстраиваю им цепочки, что за чем и тд и тп, все проекты в нем веду
<Irvingel> кто нибудь Wake-On-Lan настраивал?
<Irvingel> возможно ли настроить на встроеной сетевой в p5k матери?
<Intrpt> Zogar: ок, спасибо.. Тогда сейчас присмотрюсь скачаю.
<fomi> всем здрасьте
<Irvingel> привет
<Intrpt> мак, айфон, айпад.. хмм.. Не нашёл под лин.
<Irvingel> необходимо включать и комп удаленно через инет, посоветуйте как осуществить? настроен dyndns на длинк модеме, переадресация потров на комп в локалке
<fomi> Irvingel: я сильно неопытный, и предполагаю что включить комп удаленно можно через "wake up on Lan" биоса, значит какое то устройство должно уметь этот сигнал wakeUp послать
<Irvingel> тоже нашел эту информацию, но как это все осуществить не пойму
<Irvingel> может кто делал?
<fomi> в некоторых адсл модемах  делают прошивки с дополнительными функциями, походи по форумам про адсл модемы
<Irvingel> спс, поищу
<fomi> нет за что :)
<ArcanumCity> Добрый день/вечер
<fomi> ArcanumCity: здрасьть
<ArcanumCity> Подскажите пожалуйста клиент для удаленного доступа к рабочему столу ununtu из windows (оба пк в обной комнате, на ubunte работают conky , compiz отключен)
<ArcanumCity> слышал что встроеный vnc тормозит
<Resager> ArcanumCity: TeamViewer. Он Ток под винду, но запускается под вайном (разрабы спец версию для линухи выпустили, чтоб запускать под вайном можно было)
<Resager> Сам пользовался, устраивает
<ArcanumCity> Resager:  спасибо , но не хотелось бы ради него одного Вайн запускать)
<Resager> ArcanumCity: да ну зря ты так. Тем более альтернатива одна из лучших
<jlewka> Resager, ArcanumCity  есть и достаточно давно версия под линь
<ArcanumCity> интересно, не тормозит ли если включены conky
<Resager> jlewka: оболочка. Ты заходил внутрь папки, после установки ДЕБ пакета? Там специально настроенный вайн = ЕХЕ
<Resager> *+ ехе
<jlewka> хм.. нет
<ArcanumCity> просто хочу мониторить показания коньков из винды... и состояние закачек..(конечно можно через web ui или remoute ui торента)
<ArcanumCity> *коньков(на ubuntu) из венды
<ArcanumCity> интересно, не реализовали ли еще удаленные коньки)
<SergeyIT> ArcanumCity, реализуй - сорсы есть ;)
<ArcanumCity> )) я пару недель на убунте, после 5 лет на винде чувствую себя инвалидом
<jlewka> ArcanumCity, я по ssh делал удаленные коньки... )
<Resager> ArcanumCity: реализовать - из сырцов почти не важно какая ОС
<jlewka> правда жестко получалось)
<dmay> ненувычо? и для торрентов и для мониторов есть полно веб-морд готовых
<Resager> Тем более - коньки получают большинство данных обрабатывая данные. которые возвращают консольные утилиты - их лог ты можешь куда угодно пересывалть
<ArcanumCity> у меня знаний не хватит..я незнаю даже подробности оргпнизации сетевых служб и протоколов.. и т.п.. общие функции знаю ,но как работает (
<Resager> ArcanumCity: программируешь? Значит сможешь
<Resager> для передачи можно использовать Сервер. в Конце концов свою веб морду запилить, поднять на убунте апач + PHP и там все делать.. будешь только в браузере смотреть и все
<dmay> ArcanumCity: webmin. в репах даже должен быть
<ArcanumCity> нет) не программирую) к сожалению , начал пытаться с переходом с венды
<Alina> всем привет, есть кто?
<ArcanumCity> спасибо,счас что-то попробую
<dmay> для rtorrent есть несколько веб-морд. для дефолтной недокачалки тоже, но их уже не помню
<dmay> Alina: нет.
<Resager> Никого нет
<Alina> Ребята,я как всегда с проблемой, мне нужно установить убунту с флешки в нетбук, а как это сделать... ПОМОГИТЕ пж-та...;-)
<Resager> Alina: на офф сайте иснтрукция написана, как записать на флешку дистрибутив. Видела?
<Dimon4eG> Кто-нибудь юзал Ubuntu Tweak?
<Resager> Alina: А когда флешку воткнешь, загрузешься с неё, дальше все просто
<dmay> Dimon4eG: убунту твик - первый шаг к зверь цд :/
<Alina> нет, не видела, у меня уже записано на флешку
<Alina> ну помогите, я не знаю как на нетбуке в биос выходит и кула там потом жать...
<Alina> куДа
<Dimon4eG> dmay все так плохо?
<ArcanumCity>  dmay: я счас qbittorent юзаю , впринципе не тормозит) есть web ui , жаль remote ui нет
<Dimon4eG> Alina а при начальной загрузке, разве не пишет куда тыкать?
<Alina> он мне сейчас пишет: демо и полная, из под винды, узнать больше. Я не знаю что выбрать, знаю одно винду я хочу удалить с бука!
<Dimon4eG> Alina не не, самая начальная загрузка, когда устройства проверяет, еще до начала загрузки винды
<Dimon4eG> Alina, обычно кнопкой Del вызывается биос, хотя на нэтбуке хз
<Dimon4eG> наверно, так же
<Alina> а это как? я сейчас в винду, вставила флешку и хочу установить. а я просто не знаю что потом там делать! в биосе всмысле
<Dimon4eG> так..., все ясно
<Dimon4eG> гугл юзать не умеешь, сделаем проще
<Zogar> Dimon4eG: да позвони ж ты ей на скайп )
<Alina> что то начало устанавливаться.
<Dimon4eG> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B7%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81_livecd
<Dimon4eG> читай
<Alina> о я тут уже успела прославиться. за то мне прошлый раз Максим помог и у меня компьютер супер работает, мне так понравилось что я бук хочу полностью перевести на убунту... ВОТ...
<Dimon4eG>  Zogar, не, мне спать скоро, не хочу с кошмарами просыпаться ))
<Dimon4eG> Alina зачем те впёрся убунту, если ты с виндой не дружишь даже? ))))
<Alina> да ну вас... злые Вы...
<Zogar> Я б помог, но мне сейчас надо блядский отчет доделать, чтобы мне денег дали )
<Dimon4eG> я те дал ссылку же, что так сложно тыкнуть по ней и почитать? там для новичков расписано все
<Dimon4eG> простым, понятным, русским языком
<Dimon4eG> без сленга
<Alina> Спасибо... ценю вашу заботу. Очень любезно с Вашей стороны сообщить мне что я даже с "Виндой" не дружу.
<Dimon4eG> Alina, в общем, почитай текст по ссылочке, там поймешь
<Alina> Спасибо, уже делаю... Все не так сложно, просто любой девушке приятно когда ей помогают, в любом случае "Димон" спасибо за помощь!!!
<Dimon4eG>  Alina, я ценю Вашу иронию, Алина )
<Alina> Я даже не пыталась :-)
<Dimon4eG>  Alina, зачем с винды-то ставишь? запускай с флешки сразу, через лайвсиди
<Alina> потому что я не понимаю как это делать. а тут подсказки есть. ну сломаю в конце концов выкину этот бук доказав себе что я ничего сама не могу.
<Dimon4eG>  Alina, хех
<Dimon4eG> образ на флешке уже?
<Alina> да
<Dimon4eG> втыкай флешку и перезагружай свой нетбук, от лайвсиди загрузит
<Resager> Alina: на нетбуке F12 попробуй потыкать, чтоб высветилось коокшко с чео грузитсья
<Resager> тыкать в момент загрузки..
<Alina> а когда он перезагружается что мне нажать (довольная, краснею)
<Dimon4eG> когда черный экран появится с картинкой и буковками, тыкай че-нить
<Resager> Стоп, если она поставила через винду, после ребута убунта сама все сделает
<Resager> Alina: Ты не боись, делай сначала, а если проблемы, то пиши
<Alina> сейчас он мне написал, выберите операционную систему для запуска или нажмите ТАВ, что бы выбрать программу, а кроме винды там нет ничего.
<Resager> Alina: Загрузчик как в винде или как в убунте?....
<Resager> Меню то есть
<Alina> как в винде
<Dimon4eG> загрузчик винды у нее однако
<Resager> Значит не установилась убунта
<Dimon4eG> какая модель нетбука?
<Resager> Alina: ставь перезагрузку (флешка должна быть подключена) и во время перезагрузки жми ф12 пока не появится маленбькая табличка со словами типа HDD
<Resager> Там синенькая табличечка с 3 или 4-мя пунктиками. В них варианты загрузки (утройства/Devices)
<Alina> он наверху пишет: Диспетчер загрузки винды
<Dimon4eG> ты видимо все-то не сообразила, когда тыкать )
<Resager> Alina: до того, как появится диспетчер загрузки нада жать ф12
<Alina> samsung n145plus
<Resager> Alina: Самсунг - флешка?
<Alina> yt gjyzkf&
<Alina> не поняла?
<Resager> Alina: samsung n145plus - это что?
<Dimon4eG> в твоей модели, когда надпись самсунг появляется, тыкай F2
<Resager> или ещё попробуй F8
<Resager> в разных моделях по разному
<Alina> http://www.holodilnik.ru/digital_tech/notebook/samsung/np_n145_jp01/
<Resager> Alina: Есть вебкамера? Ну чтобы ты её направила на нэтбук? :(
<Alina> ye lf
<Alina> да есть
<Resager> Alina: довай в скайп
<Alina> alinamamedova1
<Resager> ща я зайду туда
<fx_> как называется софт для установки вайн игр
<fx_> linuxgame или как то так
<User572[web]> как пожать папку со всеми подпапками (в т.ч. имеющими точку в названии.), сохранив права на файлы и папки? заранее благодарен.
<User572[web]> *имеющими точку = начинающиеся с точки
<amigo> tar cvfz archive.tar.gz /path/to/taget
<User572[web]> amigo, спасибо
<Resager> у неё длинные ногти!!  О_о как по клаве вообще можно попадать с ними... маленькие кнопочки нетбука!
<Dimon4eG> Resager, ну че там? разобрались хоть или вообще тяжело все?
<Resager> Dimon4eG: блондинка жеж... ещё мучаемся
<go8765> привет. кто-нибудь пользуется libreoffice impress для создания презентаций. есть пару вопросов
<Dimon4eG> Resager, эх..., женщины, чудной народ
<Resager> ага
<Dimon4eG> лайвсиди запустили хоть? )
<Resager> Dimon4eG: другую флуху заюзали
<Dimon4eG> а эта че? контрольная сумма не совпала?
<jlewka> всем привет
<Dimon4eG> привет
<Resager> Dimon4eG: да с  флехи не грузится нетбук..
<jlewka> подскажите, можно ли на видеокарточке нвидиа, сделать VGA выход главне DVI выхода?
<jlewka> а то подключил два моника, второй через переходник dvi -> vga и теперь разрешение ужасное...
<jlewka> а второй моник, что через переходник работает, разрешение не поднимаетс выше 640x320
<jlewka> и все мерцает на первом и втором монике, хотя до подключение второго моника, моник подключенный через vga работал прекрасно
<Dimon4eG> дрова обнови на карте
<Dimon4eG> старый моник не поддерживает
<Dimon4eG> видимо
<Resager> Dimon4eG: уговорил не ставить на нэт бук убунту)))
<Resager> И флеха, находясь в списке загрузки первой, не гурзилась.. мб потому что неправильно записана.. хз
<Dimon4eG>  Resager, чойт? запарился моск за нее ломать?
<Resager> Dimon4eG: ага)
<Resager> она настоящая блондинка)) Голос приятненнький, но говор и длинные ногти)) Может и поспешный вывод, но первое впечатление такое)
<Resager> Хотя вот респект, что на убунту переходить собралась)
<Dimon4eG> пусть на диск запишет и не парится
<Dimon4eG> раз с флехой все туго
<Resager> Dimon4eG: нетбук жеж
<Dimon4eG> а, точно
<Resager> С убунтой на нэтбуке вообще траблы.. так что не линуксоиду не стоит ставить
<Resager> Мое мнение
<Resager> Железо же там специфическое... Пусть даже девелоперы и стараются много, для адаптации на нетбуки
<Dimon4eG> а на стационарном убунта стоит?
<yacoov> easypeasy для нетбуков
<jlewka> Dimon4eG, дрова последние
<jlewka> Dimon4eG, да  если подключу ток один моник, через вга, то все гуд будет
<Dimon4eG>  jlewka, а моник, наверно, еще при горбачеве куплен был? )
<jlewka> Dimon4eG, нет, моник не самый новый, но нормальный
<Resager> Dimon4eG: да
<Dimon4eG>  jlewka, как вариант, в ручную прописать в конфигах
<jlewka> Xorg ?
<jlewka> xorg.conf
<jlewka> охх... не хотел этого делать(
<yacoov> ищи в гугле 2монитора в убунту
<[artus]> че там искать, все работает искаропки )
<yacoov> прописать ему конфиг то надо
<[artus]> дрова поставить нормально надо
<[artus]> а не фигней страдать)
<Fylh_if> Всем привет.
<Fylh_if> Помогите человеку [17:00:05] <mariya> при подключении к wi-fi - во вкладке "Беспроводные сети" - устройство не управляется
<Fylh_if> [17:02:10] <mariya> ubuntu 11.04 ,стоит на нетбуке
<[artus]> wicd пусть ставит )
<[artus]> nm  вообще загадочный
<Fylh_if> у меня в кде всё замечательно работает.
<[artus]> это не показатель
<Fylh_if> прям вроде из коробки
<Fylh_if> этотому человеку предложено регнуть было ник и написать проблему тут
<Fylh_if> но ответ был, это очень долго
<Fylh_if> хотя [17:04:28] <mariya> я уже 3 дня пытаюсь настроить! как то подозритльно
<[artus]> я ж сказал, пусть висд ставит и не паритцо
<Dimon4eG> Народ, а компиз поддерживает смену обоев в определённые промежутки времени, как в вин?
<Resager> Модуль был вродибы такой
<go8765> Dimon4eG: есть сторонних штук 5 утилит
<Fylh_if> Dimon4eG: в кде это в настройкай окна, как слайдшоу, в гноме вроде тоже
<Fylh_if> go8765: зачем сторонние утилиты?
<go8765> Fylh_if: ну ои типа даже скачивание в flick поддерживают и т.д.
<Fylh_if> go8765: флик?
<Fylh_if> ты про обои или про то что выше писали?
<go8765> обои
<Fylh_if> что такое флик, и зачем оно мне?
<go8765> Fylh_if: ты про wi-fi?  или про обои? :)
<Fylh_if> про обои
<Fylh_if> go8765: может flickк
<Fylh_if> go8765: может flickr
<go8765> Fylh_if: очепятался - Flickr
<Fylh_if> :)
<go8765> ктонить libreoffice-impress  пользуется?
<go8765> как там анимацию заставить плавно бегать7
<go8765> и заливать фон новыми чветами, а не готовым набором
<go8765> *ц
<Fylh_if> go8765: програмно?
<Fylh_if> в смысле код написать7
<go8765> Fylh_if: нет. просто плавное перемещение обьекта по слайду, а то при старте у него рывок какой-то
<go8765> я не настолько крут, что бы кодить
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<User478[web]> Ку
<go8765> подскажите тогда хотябы какой-то форум ао libreoffice
<go8765> очень плохо :(
<skai-falkorr> @seen aceler
<ubuntuhelp> aceler was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 11 weeks, 0 days, 19 hours, 14 minutes, and 56 seconds ago: <Aceler> Интересно, как надо было собрать KDE в убунте, чтобы kmail не видела контакты из kaddressbook…
<SergeyIT> до сих пор контакты ищет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID3/81117.html#8
<Gotoxa[web]> Здравствуйте. Пользовался убунтой(точнее, минтом) несколько недель, столкнулся с нендостатками wine. Решил поставить второй системой Windows. Поставил в пустой раздел. После рестарта биос выдал: Missing operating system. Чем можно починить?
<[artus]> причем здесь минт, вайн и винда к убунте ?
<Gotoxa[web]> Минт построен на базе убунты. Тут помощь лишь по вопросам установки?
<[artus]> Gotoxa[web], минт как бе на дебиане, да и вообще, общего с бубунтой у него мало ) и с его глюками на форум минта
<[artus]> ну и паралельно на канал венды на предмет как ее ставить )
<Gotoxa[web]> artus, мне показалось что это общая для всех иксов проблема, когда Windows-установщик сносит информацию о разделении винта, не?
<[artus]> проблемы виндовс установшиков решают на канале виндовс)  загрузись с ливки и на винт посмотри, мало ли чего с ним
<Gotoxa[web]> Я уже тут. :) С винтами все в порядке, гугл сказал что у меня отсутствует информация о том, где биосу взять себе grub.
<Gotoxa[web]> MBR, кажется.
<[artus]> !grub | Gotoxa[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Gotoxa[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<[artus]> Gotoxa[web], читаем ман как востанавливать)
<Gotoxa[web]> artus, спс :)
<go8765_> [artus], не, серьёзно: минт не на дэбиане и имеет мало общего с убунтой?
<firega> приветствую всех
<User806[web]> ку
<User806[web]> есть знатоки тут?
<User806[web]> помощь нужна
<[artus]> !ask | User806[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User806[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<firega> я недавно поставил убунту кто нибудь может помочь, как настроит фаервол, через фаерстартер
<go8765_> знатоки чего?
<User806[web]> убунты
<User806[web]> версия 10.04.3
<[artus]> !q | User806[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User806[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User806[web]> поставил на ноут
<User806[web]>  есть несколько косяков
<[artus]> !enter | User806[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User806[web]: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<firega> 11.10
<[artus]> firega, оно тебе не надо
<firega> почему?
<[artus]> потому что оно и без лазанья туда руками работает замечательно)
<go8765_> [artus]: сними игногр с моего чудесного ника :)
<User806[web]> асус x50v. Ноут не загружается от батарейки, а при работе от сети, если выдернуть шнур питания - виснет намертво. как полечить?
<firega> как ?
<[artus]> firega, а результатом твоей настройки будет только то, что ты прийдеш спрашивать как вернуть все по дефолту )
<firega> инет?
<go8765_> firega, что значит "инет" ?
<firega> я вот фире стартер установил после этого в инет не заходил, щас запускаю фире стартен нежимаю стоп и после этого только соединяется
<go8765_> firega: вот и удали его назад
<[artus]> чего и требовалось доказать
<[artus]> сначала ставим всякое г а потом ноем
<firega> не, както надо же научится)
<User806[web]> итак, попробую правильно: Есть ноут АСУС X50V. Поставил на него Убунту 10.04.3 ТЛС. Установилось и работает практически все. Есть косяк: ноут не загружается от от батарейки. От сети грузится нормально, но если на работающем ноуте отсоединить Ð
<firega> ты не настраивал?
<User627[web]> Доброго времени суток! Подскажите пожалуйста, ни одна программа на сервере не видит датчиков температуры.
<[artus]> lm-sensors поставь
<User627[web]> пробовал разную кучу программ типа mbmon и lm-sensors
<[artus]> ну а сенсорс дедект запускал?
<User627[web]> ага, под рутом
<[artus]> и что сказало?
<[artus]> ты модуль вообще подгрузил?
<User627[web]> какой именно?
<[artus]> оно в конце пишет)
<User627[web]> сказало succes и все. Ребутал, а в итоге все тоже sensors not detected
<User806[web]> мдя.., походу помощи мне тут не будет :(, жаль
<User627[web]> все по умолчанию нажимал, кроме последнего где спрашивает запистаь конфиг в файл
<[Raiden]> после детекта надо ребут если соглашался подгружат ьмодули автоматом, либ оподгрузить их руками - какие, там пишут
<[artus]> ну дык записать же )
<[artus]> он не согласился видать)
<User627[web]> согласился записать же :)
<firega> а вообще нужен фаервол для дом компа?
<User627[web]> куда можно выложить лог sensors-detect?
<[artus]> paste.pro
<User627[web]> http://paste.pro/5134553
<[artus]> /etc/init.d/module-init-tools start как бе
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку! Не встречался с такой проблемкой? http://pastebin.com/anJRWkK2
<User627[web]> точно! сейчас сам увидел, как я проглядел. Спасибо, попробую! :)
<[artus]> :D
<[Raiden]> Nor8: сча гляну.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: скорее всего дело либо в ппа кривом, либо обновляшся, а в зеркале пока ещё нету нужного пакета. install -f сделай аптитудой и аптом, опосмотри что предложат
<Nor8> [Raiden]: угу, про ппа я тоже подумал.
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy name показет откуда пакет и какие версии есть в наличии
<User627[web]> http://paste.pro/5134554
<User627[web]> какие мысли?
<[artus]> пичалька )
<[Raiden]> User627[web]: sudo sensors-detect |tee log.log и потом файлик покажи
<[artus]> [Raiden], http://paste.pro/5134553
<[Raiden]> sudo modprobe w83627ehf  ; sensors
<[artus]> дык Do you want to add these lines automatically to /etc/modules? (yes/NO)YES
<[artus]> Successful!
<[Raiden]> ну пусть наберет
<[artus]> может конечно w83627ehf нифига не оно
<[Raiden]> может ругань будет от modprobe
<User627[web]> http://paste.pro/5134555
<[Raiden]> Хм, наверное загрузился уже. lsmod |grep w83627ehf
<[artus]> я ж говорю неале )
<[Raiden]> может модуль не тот :)
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<[artus]> как вариант перебрать ядро и подрубить все мобули какие в нем есть )
<User627[web]> lsmod ничего не выдает
<[artus]> *д
<[Raiden]> опа
<[Raiden]> значит модуль не грузанулся. Если аптайм пофиг, попробуй ребутнись
<User627[web]> ок, сейчас
<[Raiden]> если всё так же, тогда гугли
<User627[web]> все так же =/
<User627[web]> подскажите, в какой направлении гугить? а то везде решения банально сделать sensors-detect
<go8765> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<[Raiden]> w83627ehf no sensors
<[Raiden]> гг первый же линк на баг
<[Raiden]> закрыт правда
<[Raiden]> User627[web]: ядро какое? uname -a
<[Raiden]> uname -r
<User627[web]> 2.6.32-34-generic-pae
<fuss> всем привет
<baronos> ыыы в превью гш глобальные клавиши на управление банши не работают))
<[Raiden]> попробуй ядро новее .38 \ .40 или 3.0.x
<User627[web]> кстати, насчет 3.0.х, как оно, стабильно? На домашний сервер можно ставить?
<[Raiden]> ГШ просто надо юзать после 3.8.х и всё будет ок
<[Raiden]> :)
<fuss> кто-то может помочь с http://itmages.ru/image/view/319208/276418d4
<baronos> да он хороший :D
<fuss> артефакты при изпользования компиза и панели. если убрать "управление рабочим столом" от науимлуса, полосы пропадают
<fuss> ати, открытые дрова
<baronos> всё ровно банши не юзаю, я ритмбокс предпочитал пока на него плагин работал, а щас на ексайле нормуль)
<[Raiden]> User627[web]: в моем случае вполне стабильно, даже не 3.0 , а 3.0+пачка патчей http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1101/h_1320166603_9019233_08b089b652.png
<[Raiden]> сторонних\нестабильных
<[Raiden]> но я незнаю как будет работать 3.х в совсем старой убунте, возможно лучше последнее из  2.6.х
<User627[web]> 10.04 старая убунта? О_о
<User627[web]> ЛТС кагбэ
<[Raiden]> тут дело не во времени, возможно для 3.х нужно обновлять ещё пакеты.
<[Raiden]> я просто предупреждаю, на всякий случай.
<fuss> там довольно много за собой потянет
<kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а есть кто-то кто юзает юнити и доволен?
<fuss> да
<[Raiden]> 1
<User627[web]> во блин, что-то ссыкотно мне обновлять
<fuss> я там где унити поставил аплет и теперь этой панели просто не видно))
<[Raiden]> )
<fuss> А ВООБЩЕ ПЕРЕМЕСТИЛ ПОКА ВНИЗ ЭКРАНА
<fuss> сори капс)
<fuss> вообще хочу попробовать свой бэкграйнд запихнуть, переместить вниз и как док использовать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Установка драйвера из другого ппа проблему решила.
<User586[web]> Всем добрый вечер
<Evilkiss> Народ, можно ли установить pulseaudio версии 1.0 или 1.1 на убунту 10.04
<[Raiden]> Nor8: гуд )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот он плюс ппа )))
<[Raiden]> я всё ещё на 280.х , 290х хочу пощупать, но решил аптайм замутить подольше )
<User586[web]> подскажите установил убунту с флешки.При выборе драйвера видер выбрал не рекоменд а ласт версия 173 после перезагрузки темный экран потом ресет (видео встроеное нвидео серии 6)
<baronos> а что 12,04 пре-альфа вышла уже?)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в пакетной системе ест ьсредсвта что бы понять в чем проблема. Это нормально
<[Raiden]> ства*
<User627[web]> не кинете ссылкой, где можно скачать уже патченные ядра? где-то натыкался, а ща найти не могу
<[Raiden]> ошибки везде неизбежны :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Но не факт, сто желательны )))
<Evilkiss> Ну, как народ, поможете?
<[Raiden]> запрос можно было бы сделать понятней. Типа, проверка паказала что пакетов не хватает, ставить или нет?
<[Raiden]> но ваще вывод апата такой же смысл имеет
<[Raiden]> апта
<fuss> кто там спрашивал за юнити?) я вон вышел с твитер-клиентов, релог делал, о сообщения как вылазили в нотифи-осд так и вылазят))
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: вы это мне?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так пакеты все были, кроме одного.
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: нет
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: можно. 1. идешь на packages.ubuntu.com , сливаешь исходники пакетов более новой версии, 2. вбиваешь в гугль: как я собираю бэкпорчу deb
<Evilkiss> Так, что ни кто не устанавливал себе пульс 1.1?
<Nor8> Evilkiss: Нет, а зачем?
<Nor8>  Evilkiss: Чем эта версия лучше?
<ibis_ibis> оо
<ibis_ibis> ку
<Nor8> ку
<Nor8>  Evilkiss: ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/pulse-testing      Можно из этого ппа прикрутить, если желание есть.
<baronos> Evilkiss: 1,1 это под 12,04, на 11,10 - пулс 1,0 и нормуль)
<Evilkiss> Nor8, ну, я просто хочу её установить, потому что на офф. сайте сообщили, что в версии 1.0 и выше появилась поддержка passthrough для optical выхода...
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: Я себе ставил пульс более новый. Как именно описано выше.
<Nor8> Evilkiss: Ну поставь из ппа, там последняя версия для убунту. Или сам собирай из исходников.
<Evilkiss> baronos: это понятно, что он автоматически устанавливается на убунту 11.10,но я хочу себе на 10.04 установить
<[Raiden]> и кто тебе мешает?
<Evilkiss> Nor8: а как этот ппа, который дал установить?
<Nor8> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/IMH7a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<[Raiden]> программы из других дистров ставятся 2 способами. 1. ненормаль: слил и поставил пакеты - вероятность работы 50на50, 2. нормально - слил исходники пакетов  и пересобрал их , и всё что надо , елси надо. - вероятность работы - 100%
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: ни кто, просто думаю, не сломает ли мне он потом систему, если начну всё по отдельности ставить
<Nor8> Evilkiss: http://linuxers.org/howto/how-install-software-ubuntu-ppa
<ibis_ibis> а лан, еси чо - хайлайтите
<[Raiden]> 3. вариант забыл :) Поискал не собрал ли кто-то другой.
<Evilkiss> Nor8: короче, твой ппа не работает у меня...ошибка при update
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: если страшно, либо не делай, либо бекапься.
<baronos> либо 11,10 ставь)
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: тоесть, если скачиваю архив с офф.сайта, его конфигурирую и устанавливаю, при этом добавляю нужные пакеты, которые он просит-, то всё должно работать после этого?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<Evilkiss> baronos: 11.10 пока ещё неустойчивая...
<baronos> Evilkiss: ну смотря как её юзать)
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: да, только, с офсайта не надо, это не для новичка. Лучше пресобират ьисходники готовых пакетов.http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/
<Evilkiss> baronos: я её установил, пришлось сразу снести, так как не нашёл решения, чтоб два монитора работало в режиме separate
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: О, а как можно забекапить свои нынешние настройки убунту, все проги и так далее
<Nor8> Evilkiss: Ты уверен, что ты ппа правильно добавил? )))))
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: и как можно будет стереть всё, что я до этого устанавливал...вот типа установил пульс, а он не стал работать, как поставить прежний?
<[Raiden]> Ну... отдельыне настройки я пакую просто таром. А целиком - наверное только имидж раздела dd если место есть или не ко мне. Впринципе, если собират ьи ставить пакетами, то всё можно откатить потом удалив эти пакеты - достаточно apt-get\dpkg --help
<Evilkiss> Nor8: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/pulse-testing
<go8765> для этого какую-то утилиту недавно придумали
<Evilkiss> Nor8: после этого sudo apt-get update
<go8765> не помню как называется
<go8765> это было для Evilkiss
<Nor8> Evilkiss: Заходишь в синаптик, добавляешь в репозитории  ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/pulse-testing и там же обновляешь и ошибок не должно быть.
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-update  после добавки ппа ничег оен предлагает?
<Evilkiss> Nor8: если я правильно понял, то этой ппа нету для версии убунты 10.04 64 bit
<Nor8> Evilkiss: А, 10.04. Да, для 10.04 нет.
<Evilkiss> Nor8: ну, вот...именно
<Nor8> Evilkiss: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas здесь поищи
<fuss> что за панель используется в юнити (верх)? и почему под ней рисуется отдельно панель (как просто глобалменю)
<[Raiden]> fuss: панель в юнити (не в юнити2д)- это юнити , плагин такой для compiz
<[Raiden]> в юнити 2д это что-то другое само по себе
<fuss> это прозрачная слева? а вверху, как раньше гном-панель
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: ничего не предлогает...молчит
<[Raiden]> fuss: это обе
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: ну значит в этом ппа нет, остается самому попробовать
<fuss> во как) у меня под ней, при загрузке видно, рисуется еще одна панель (цвета темы, на ней только панель меню - как раньше было глобал меню)
<[Raiden]> это наутилус рисует. Когда активен рабочий стол :) Наутилус тоже искавер... Улучшен.
<Nor8>  Глобал меню еще одна ошибка юнити ))))
<[Raiden]> хотя может я ошибся.
<fuss> слушай
<fuss> вот у меня такая проблема http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=173194.0
<fuss> при чем методом тыка, я понял что проблема именно когда наутилус отвечает за управление рабочим столом
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: ок, будем сами тогда
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: ну, что у тебя получилось пульс включить?
<fuss> ну глобал меню прикольная вещь, только сейчас - без простых настроек, не очень красивая. хоть бы убрать, как раньше, это болдовскую надпись открытого ПО
<[Raiden]> Nor8: не видел на вебапдейте расширение для гш , это перрвое которое какой-либо эффект реализует. Если они такие будут , то может быт ькомпиз станет историей.
<ibis_ibis> Evilkiss, неа, предоставила эту радость этому,  wo-что-то там, он тоже собирал
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: ясно, я вот установил на нетбук...звук конечно работает, но я не знаю, звук это пульса или алса
<ibis_ibis> гм
<ibis_ibis> тебя это тревожит?
<fuss> вроде алса должна быть
<fuss> а пульс выпилили еще давно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так я не против, лишь бы это не было хуже самого компиза по эффектам и настройкам. Квин же имеет встроенные эффекты, хочешь включай их, хочешь -нет.
<shenmue> http://blpwebzine.blogs.com/trouvtou/images/optical076.png
<shenmue> не сюды оО
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну это да.
<Nor8> shenmue: Да, да, это на админский канал )))
<shenmue> тип обамн зрения сморю в инете
<shenmue> обман*
<ibis_ibis> уточка :3
<Nor8>  ibis_ibis: И уточка и зайчик, а особо одаренные еще и адронный коллайдер увидели ))))
<shenmue> ibis_ibis это кролик
<ibis_ibis> уточка
<shenmue> кролик
<ibis_ibis> не ебёт
<Nor8> )))) опс, кик
<Evilkiss> ibis_ibis: тревожит, просто мой нетбук как тест машина, там работает звук, но стал сильно тормозить, вот думаю, если сделаю такую же процедуру на большом компе, то не спортит ли он мне комп, а также мне важно, чтоб звук правильно работал
<ibis_ibis> а тут нельзя что ли? ок
<fuss> я смотрю одна единственная нормальна тема ГТК3 - Зукиту, все ее чтоль используют?)
<Demar> Господа, подскажите где поменять цвет шрифта рабочего стола?
<[artus]> @kick ibis_ibis не ругатцо
<fuss> тормозит даже когдапросто проигрывает фоновые звуки?
<Demar> use/share/theme/%название темы% там css и ini чего-то не могу найти где там строка отвечающая за цвет шрифта рабочего стола
<shenmue> Demar gnome color chooser программко
<shenmue> в ней еще все элементы можно уменьшать. удобно для мелких экраннов
<Demar> ставил у меня Unity чего-то не работает эта утилита...
<Demar> хотя мне тоже показалось это старнным
<Demar> но факт
<shenmue> наверное может не адаптировали под гном три
<shenmue> а рабочий стол по моему юнити показывает а не наутилус
<fuss> не знаю как сейчас в г3, но через г-конф можно поменять
<fuss> наутилус
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Все, пропала убунта :-D     http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/unity-integration-to-run-deeper-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<[Raiden]> Nor8: только юнити\гном версия :)
<aleksei`> всем привет
<shenmue> хочу мятку с гномко три
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А в это время Микрософт......     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6cNdhOKwi0&feature=player_embedded
<[Raiden]> я думаю наши сделали правильно, что в мандриве официальным заявили кде , остальное отдали любителям
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кде на многих дистрах основной ДЕ.
<shenmue> как и гном
<[Raiden]> Nor8: интересный "фьючер вижен", но реально, пока мобильные девайсы размером с мобилу чаще не на винде :)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну это ясно. Просто предыдущее руководство мандриы не заявляло , что будет поддерживать только 1 де.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Кде все же ресурсоемкий, жрал бы он памяти поменьше.
<[Raiden]> возможно будет.
<Demar> Кто не будь в теме как цвет шрифта рабочего стола поменять? =) Ну и заодно где в Unity цвет верхней панель редактируется? =)
<[Raiden]> но скорее всего не будет, быстрее начнут на лой компы ставит ьминимум 4гб
<[Raiden]> лоу
<[Raiden]> фактически, 1гб рам, это уже не свойство компьютера. Столько на смартфонах
<[Raiden]> а при 1 гб оно уже шевелится неплохо, если 32бит :)
<fuss> цвет панели в гтк теме
<Demar> почему-то я так и думал =)
<fuss> мб и цвет шрифта. в дконфе ваще мало настроек
<Demar> цвет шрифта там же в .css и .ini =) вопрос блин какя строчка все .css перерыл )
<[Raiden]> кде много жрёт - да, ещё потянет даже смартфон - тоже да. В чем тогда проблема?
<[Raiden]> её
<fuss> цвет?
<Demar> да
<fuss> это я за панель спрашивал
<[Raiden]> цвета панели в темах гномшелла смотрите
<[Raiden]> в дконфе врятли, там только выбор тем
<Demar> да я уже понял
<fuss> я так понимаю надо цвет в унити
<Demar> да
<fuss> или гном шела?
<fuss> сейчас
<Demar> Unity
<Demar> но пофигу там такой же путь
<Demar> usr/share/theme/%название темы%
<fuss> тема точно не использует отдельные настройки для панели?
<[Raiden]> в юнити незнаю, тот ещё свойства плагина могут влиять наверное , в ccsm
<baronos> из видео про ролика выше только холодильник хочу такой)
<fuss> gtk.css
<fuss> или есть что-то типа panel.css?
<fuss> какая тема? скачаю сейсас и посмотрю
<[Raiden]> мс конечно может плодить инновации не только в видеороликах и на развитие компьютеров может влиять вполне реально и сильно
<kyshtynbai> В общем, до свидания 11.10, снова здравствуй 10.04 ) . И юнити и гномшелл безбожно глючат на моей атишке.
<go8765> как посмотреть видимую о себе информацию?
<[Raiden]> и наверное будет почти всегда немного впереди, что касается десктопов и коненых продуктов
<baronos> [Raiden]: но холодильник то няшный)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну так, с таким сегментом рынка могут все, что захотят под себя заказать.
<Demar> gtk.css
<fuss> и все?
<fuss> скажи название темы
<Demar> нет =)
<Demar> ща
<fuss> я просто хз чо и как в гтк3
<[Raiden]> baronos: так я и не спорю. Наоборот считаю что это вполне реально. Там такие суммы, что можно купит ьлюбого разработчика и любую новую разработку. И потом выпусть виндовс 2024 для холодильников :)
<fuss> ну думаю цвет панели будет не сложно поменять
<Demar> да я понимаю )
<Demar> ывет панели сейчас наверное найду )
<fuss> гном-панель.ксс есть такой файл?
<Demar> а вот шрифта рабочего стола блин чего то свосем туго )
<fuss> дя
<fuss> а не могу в дконфе найти чтоб хоть меньше его сделать то))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну так и будет. Закажут, купят или сами сделают. Мс никуда не денется. Если только бакс начнет стоить 3 копейки. Но там не факт что весь капитал в этих бумажках.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В 2024 холодильник будет тебе уже сам звонить на работу и спрашивать, что на ужин приготовить :-D
<[Raiden]> Nor8: посмотрим )
<[Raiden]> кто-то писал что в 2010 году будет виндекапец, лет 10-12 назад. Но  оно видишь как. Не все прогнозы сбываются.
<Demar> цвет панели нашел в settings.ini )
<[Raiden]> Я даже думаю что вин8 будет очень успешным, таким , что юзеров линукс станет меньше.
<fuss> а, ну знаешь, кто куда запихнет там и будет) у меня есть отдельный файл с панелью. иногда его делают общим в конфиге
<[Raiden]> Может только кедоводы останутся :)) У них полноценная де для десктопов.
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<fuss> ГНОМ ФПИРЕД!!1
<[artus]> @voice fuss
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну если они так и будут дальше бездумно "улучшать" гном 3 и юнити, то да, вин 8 выиграет ))))
<fuss> не, это не нормально. как поменять размер шрифта на рабочем столе?
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8>  fuss: Версия гнома какая?
<fuss> все, нашел... в дконфе в настройках наутилуса
<go8765> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<fuss> при чем настройки десктопа есть отдельно (там где о иконках, но вроде раньше было и шрифт)
<fuss> если б убунта не выглядела уродливой по дефолту, то прятать настроики довольно разумно
<[Raiden]> люди даже в телефоне что-то настраивают, многие
<fuss> да
<[Raiden]> прятать настройки не ест ьхорошо
<fuss> могу пару скринош скинуть
<thought> народ, можно в ubuntu 11.10 под unity отключить этот огромный command-runner по alt+f2?
<go8765> почему когда я конекчусь на канал - у меня появляется один мой адресс, когда я здесь же делаю whois - то в выхлопе получаю другой и клоаку?под каким адресом я реально конекчусь?
<fuss> ну такие настройки как размер шрифта на рабочем столе - да, надо быть не знаю кем что это прятать и мне пришлось лезть в дконф
<[Raiden]> наоборот, пока нельзя всё настроит ьиз гуи, гуи в линукс не является полноценным.
<fuss> нет, откл. нельзя
<[Raiden]> но видимо авторы гнома ситают по другому
<thought> fuss: печаль. спасибо.
<fuss> понимаешь, настоив шрифт в конах, в заголовках через гуй (который по непонятным мне причинам надо устанавливать отдельно) потом лезть в дконф чтоб настроить размер шфрита на рабочем столе...
<fuss> *окнах
<fuss> все таки в7 пока в плане простоты настроек лучше унити\гнома
<baronos> нормуль, память развивает!)
<go8765> fuss: в опенбоксе легко. попробуй gtk-scheme/lxappearence может поможет
<go8765> скажите кто-то про адреса пожалуйста
<go8765> fuss: *lxappearance
<[Raiden]> fuss , немного неверно фразу построил, сказав пока. На самом деле не пока  ,а уже. Т.е. в гном2 тот же выбор шрифта не проблема, но УЖЕ в гноме3...
<vdrandom> гыг
<fuss> да
<vdrandom> go8765, как там аудиодрайвера поживают? :))
<fuss> такое ощущение, что дав возможность разработчикам интерфейса в нынешней убунте нечего не менять (даже дефолтные 11 шрифты) то они б это так и оставилил
<fuss> меняйте обою
<go8765> vdrandom: с тех пор, да и тогда тоже, ничего не приходилось больше переустанавливать, что есть очевидный прогресс :)
<fuss> тут ваши полномочия все))
<[artus]> вопрос в другом, нафига в альсе сломали адекватную поддержку acl888
<go8765> fuss: попробуй lxappearance - скажешь работает или нет.
<fuss> эм, это что такое?
<fuss> мне просто ОБ не надо
<vdrandom> fuss, пользуйся кде и не ной
<vdrandom> там всё настраивается
<[artus]> @voice dmay
<vdrandom> даже больше, чем всё
<go8765> fuss: гуя это для настроек
<[artus]> на
<fuss> у меня и в унити все настраивается) так что мимо
<go8765> скажите про адреса кто-то пожалуйста!
<fuss> это гуй для унити?
<[artus]> go8765, иди гугли
<go8765> fuss: дык ты ж говоришь про постоянное лазанье в конфе... ?
<fuss> ясно, это лхде
<go8765> fuss: я им в боксе пользуюсь, но может и юнити он осилит, вот мне и интересно
<fuss> я ж гном\унити настраиваю
<fuss> ну сейчас поставлю, гляну
<go8765> fuss: я ж говорю, что я им шрифты опенбокса удачно настраиваю... и никакого лхде
<fuss> я просто о нелогичности настроек. стандарт - менять обою и полностью тему. гном-твик - отдельно шрифты, темы, значки. шрифт десктопа только через дконф))
<go8765> [artus]: тебе лень сказать как это проверить? :)
<[Raiden]> Будет неплохо если каноникал сделает свои системсеттингс, настройки питания, груба и т.д. Это сгладит то что сча с гномом происходит
<[artus]> @voice go8765
<[Raiden]> было бы*
<[artus]> go8765, а ты будеш флудить пока не накажут?
<fuss> при чем ждя этого можно делать не с 0, а взять наработки комьюнити)
<fuss> *для
<go8765> fuss: напиши потом плиз - работает оно в юнити или нет
<fuss> ну в репах нету)
<go8765> fuss: ну тогда ладно, хотя странно... если я тебе ссылку на деб из лаунчпада дам - поставишь?
<[Raiden]> Кстати, в видео которое запостил Нор8 нету никого кто бы находясь у крупног одевайса продолжал использовать мелкий. Что нормально. Сча же многие крчичат что планшет это замена компу.
<fuss> да, если есть для 11.04\11.10
<fuss> но я не думаю что оно профитно для унитг3
<fuss> *унити\г3
<fuss> так, я поставил lxappearance
<[Raiden]> мне на основе опенбокса понравилос ька ксделали в сборке madbox  , просто и юзабельно. Правда там 10.10 убунта...
<fuss> в общем, кого интересовало lxappearance - не заработало в юнити
<fuss> что такое madbox?
<[Raiden]> сборка на основе лубунты, старая. гуглится легко
<fuss> ну 10.10 не очень и старое) просто уже был одни замечательный проэкт - Fluxbunta или как-то так
<fuss> который так же замечательно и умер
<Klicker> В подкасте я узнал что полявилась программа которая отправлят статистику в каноникал
<Klicker> как она называется ?
<fuss> так вроде давно это уже было, отправка частоиспользующиегося ПО
<Sergey_IT> софтваре центер
<Klicker> Ну как этот пакет называется. Я ПАРАНОИК !
<go8765> а ещё есть crunchbanglinux.org (это про опенбокс)
<[artus]> Klicker, у тебя проблемы с капсом?
<Sergey_IT> в нем установки посмотри - по-умолчанию выключено
<dmay> Klicker: то есть ты хочешьоставить разработчиков без необходимой статистической информации?
<dmay> Klicker: ты хочешь, чтоб их труднее работалось?
<dmay> Klicker: ты хочешь чтоб убунту стала неудобной и недружелюбной?
<dmay> Klicker: ты хочешь чтоб мы ве тут мучались от этого?
<go8765> Klicker: пакет называется - сетевой кабель, устанавливается в сетевой адаптер, удаляется командой- "высунь кабуль из сетевого адаптера"
<dmay> Klicker: почему ты нас так ненавидишь??!?!7!
<Sergey_IT> dmay, задмеить его решил?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: не, просто к совести воззвать 8]
<Klicker> Ой как все накинулись
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а ты статистику отсылаешь?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: а то. и все крашрепорты.
<fuss> конечно, ее все отсилают
<Klicker> Если у меня параноя на тему что за мной следят.... М....
<dmay> только дампы памяти не шлю, а то как то медленно они по 10ГБ заливаются :3
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32185
<dmay> Klicker: ты в интернет ходишь?
<Sergey_IT> Klicker, ты давно в линуксе?
<Klicker> Sergey_IT нет
<dmay> в курсе, что 5% сайтов шлют инфу в фейсбук, 90% в гугель и ещё ~15% в яндекс?
<Klicker> dmay да, а как же я стобой сейчас разговариваю
<dmay> и тутошняя твоя переписка, кстати, тоже к ним попадет - черз записываемый лог
<Sergey_IT> Klicker, в линуксе главное - свободный обмен информацией
<fuss> ищи порно с гуглом!
<dmay> в общем да, про сетевой кабель это тебе правильно сказали
<Klicker> а... А как её удалить ?
<fuss> знай что популярно
<Klicker> мою переписку ?
<dmay> Klicker: удалить что-то? из интернета? велком ту XXI век XD
<Klicker> да из интернета
<Klicker> нельзя ?
<dmay> да, не перевелись ещё наивные люди в земле русской )
<[artus]> dmay, сидеть за натом и параноить это клиника)
<Klicker> Что такое нат ?
<[artus]> слово такое ругательное
<dmay> [artus]: параноить само по себе клиника
<dmay> зер из но привайси ин тудей ворлд
<Sergey_IT> да их море в интернете
<yacoov> как хорошо что я не в фейсбуке)
<Sergey_IT> yacoov, это не спасет - все под колпаком
<fuss> а какая разница?
<yacoov> не доверяю зукербергу
<Klicker> А дурову ?
<fuss> аон скорее всего и не вконтакте
<fuss> *а он
<yacoov> я только в одноклассниках
<Klicker> А я ну гугл +
<yacoov> этого достаточно
<Klicker> )
<fuss> а, ну тогда можно быть спокойным))
<fuss> цукенберг с дуровым вместе взяты дети, по сравнению с гугль+))
<fuss> ты уже пошел удалять акк в гугл+?))
<Klicker> нет, я просто стёр личну инфу )
<yacoov> как все любят этот фейсбук. я не пойму за что
<[artus]> а че это мы разофтопились ? )))
<Klicker> не поможет ?
<fuss> все любяь вконтакте
<Klicker> А какой сабж ?
<fuss> но учитывая кол-во рекламы в фейсбуке, то вконтакте  получше будет
<yacoov> вконтакте тот же фейсбук
<Klicker> Есть версия вконтакте без рекламы
<[artus]> @kick Klicker ты каналом ошибся
<[artus]> следуйщий до кого не дошло
<fuss> )
<yacoov> :)
<vdrandom> товарищи, никто не сталкивался с тем, что openvpn не отдаёт заданный в ifconfig-push IP?
<[artus]> у тебя в конфиге сервера видать чего-то не того
<fuss> кстати, есть твиттер-клиенты с фейсбуке.есть ли аналогичные клиенты для вконтакте (только не скрипты)?
<vdrandom> а что не того-то может быть? client-config-dir задан, в нём файл с CN сертификата в качестве имени и ifconfig-push IP GWIP
<vdrandom> fuss, вконтактик не нужен
<vdrandom> впрочем, фейсбук и твитор тоже
<fuss> я знаю
<yacoov> фусс ты гопник)
<fuss> айкоо, пока
<yacoov> иди вконтакт
<go8765> всем пока :)
<User328[web]> развили холивар, а меня за флуд кикнули....
<yacoov> го пока
<fuss> пойду. но что-то по моему вопросу есть?
<User328[web]> У меня вопрос ! Вот в новой версии убунту с убунту юнайт
<User328[web]> когда котрываешь директорию он открывает в том же окне, можно ли настроить наутилус так чтобы он открывал каждую новую директорию в новом окне ?
<[Raiden]> а смысл плодить? там табы есть, выведи кнопку тада на панель. Добавляешь таб, текущая папка дублируется
<[Raiden]> открываешь что надо
<[Raiden]> таба*
<User328[web]> нет меня вкладки бесят
<User328[web]> я привык как винде из она файл в окно тащить, а тут там стало нельзя
<User328[web]> *окна
<[Raiden]> ну сча может какой- гномер проснется
<User328[web]> А тут что все в кедах ?
<[Raiden]> Возможно только я
<fuss> блин, контрл+таб постоянно  винде нажимаю))
<[artus]> а че, f3 религия не позволяет жамкнуть?
<fuss> даже ставил плагин для эксплолера чтоб с табами было)
<User328[web]> f3 не пробовал
<Sergey_IT> User328[web], таскать мышкой вредно
<User328[web]> Это почему ?
<Sergey_IT> палец дрогнет и не туда упадет
<[Raiden]> если надо новое окно, то ест ьхоткей октрытия нового окна
<fuss> тебе в новом окне? ф3 откроет добольнительное "окно"
<fuss> точнее 2ю панель
<[Raiden]> ctrl+n или ctrl+shift+n
<User328[web]> Если много не пить, то не дрогнет
<fuss> а, ясно кто это))
<yacoov> тот самый)
<[Raiden]> в новом наутилусе можно редактировать панел ьс кнопками?
<fuss> нет
<[Raiden]> у меня просто до ухода на кде стоял nautilus-elementary , я могу путать
<fuss> точнее можно, но только видимо пересобирая его
<[Raiden]> ясно
<fuss> вроде элементари доступен уже
<fuss> где-то на вэб упд8 была инфа
<fuss> кстати
<fuss> новый наутилус ок
<Klicker> А вот ещё вопрос
<Klicker> Вообщем у нас в институте wifi не запароленный
<fuss> наконец-то додумались объеденить строку навигации с кнопками навигации
<Klicker> под виндой спокойно в сеть в хожу, а убунту находит, но не подключается, что это может быть ?
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1101/h_1320175779_2107660_50ab22bf89.png
<fuss> выбрать из доступных сетей нужную?
<Klicker> выбираю, показывает что пытается подсоединится
<Klicker> и на этом этапе замирает
<fuss> а что на скриншоте?
<fuss> или ты спрашивал как так редактировать меню в наутилусе?
<[Raiden]> ну да, я имел в виду это меню, в вопросе выше
<[Raiden]> на скриншоте dolphin
<fuss> ну там сейчас довольно интересно))
<fuss> я увидел))
<fuss> в общем, сейчас скину скриншот нового наутилуса
<fuss> вкл. все))
<[Raiden]> давай
<fuss> там окейно сделали навигацию и путь
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что это обсуждается тут :-D ?
<irvingel> Привет всем
<fuss> djn http://itmages.ru/image/view/319384/bd213674
<fuss> *вот
<irvingel> помогите плиз с проблемой, не получается запустить 2 монитора и гном шелл
<fuss> но правде некоторые моменты просто ТРОЛОЛО
<[Raiden]> Я ожидал увидет много кнопок или диалог добавления
<fuss> надо устанавливать приопретарные дрова
<fuss> ну там они сделали найс
<[artus]> @kban fuss 60 у тебя таки проблемы с капсом ?
<irvingel> дрова нвидии стоят
<[artus]> irvingel, у невидии проблем с 2мя мониторами нет вообще
<[artus]> если дрова нормально стали )
<irvingel> в юнити, на отором мониторе белый фон и крест вместо указателя мыши, гном шел вобще не пускается
<[artus]> irvingel, sgfxi качаеш, запускаеш из tty1 и будет тебе счастье
<fuss> 1
<fuss> кикнули за кпс
<fuss> *капс
<[artus]> fuss, http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc изучай
<fuss> так вот, в новом наутилусе сделали строку пути вместе с навигационными кнопками (это чистый закос под мак ОС)
<[Raiden]> fuss: какой ещё tty , с 1 ксорга на 2 монитора должна картинка идти )
<Evilkiss> irvingel: точно такая же проблема была и у меня в убунте 11.10
<fuss> эм
<fuss> не понял
<Evilkiss> irvingel: решение пока нет...жди обновления
<[Raiden]> fuss: ник попутал
<[artus]> [Raiden], я про скрипт который поставит проприетарные дрова и отключит ноувеау или как оно там , и будет ему счастье и благодать
<fuss> правда в новом наутилусе немного не удобно что элементы слева, нельзя прятать
<[Raiden]> [artus]: выше вроде сказали что дроа нвидии стоят
<fuss> то есть, не надо видеть фул лист девайсов - свернуть нельзя. нельзя свернуть букмарки
<[artus]> [Raiden], ну если они у него из реп то их работоспособность не факт)
<[Raiden]> а..
<fuss> это тупо копирование идей с элементари, но сделаны как-то кривожопо
<[artus]> а проприетарщина у меня работала всега отменно)
<fuss> ну и конечно, это с 8.04 самый большой закос на мак, но сделано не особо хорошо
<[Raiden]> я на 280 дровах сижу. Надоело дергаться. Всё работает
<irvingel> стоят 280.13
<irvingel> из репов убунты
<[Raiden]> irvingel: пиши на форум, я думаю это косяк ГШ , или даже не косяк, а где-нить в Ж... есть опция про несколько мониторов.
<[artus]> irvingel, http://itmages.ru/image/view/319392/d3cabd69 2 монитора) все пучком )
<[Raiden]> В г3 косяков нет,  это фичи такие )
<[Raiden]> [artus]: у тебя не гномшелл
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: хочешь сказать, что у тебя в убунте 11.10 нормально работают 2 монитора?
<fuss> скажите, что такое ГШ?))
<[artus]> [Raiden], а причем тут гномошел к работе иксов?
<fuss> а, все понял)
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: нет , я хочу сказат ьтолько то что сказал. 1. пиши на форум, 2. дело скорее всего в гном-шелл
<fuss> в гном-шеле проблемы со шрифтами на ати?
<Nor8>  [artus]: Судя по верхней панели, вы с Райденом в одном клубе ))))
<[artus]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/725673/ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[artus]> Nor8, у мне полностью стоковая 04я )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: не нужны никому пустые панели
<[artus]> irvingel, конфиг иксов сравнивай )
<Nor8>  [artus]: Я стиль настройки имел ввиду, некая общность прослеживается ))))
<fuss> артус, проблема с гном-шелом на ати в отображении шрифтов?
<[artus]> Nor8, ну дык не на рабочем же столе плодить тонны иконок )
<[artus]> кстати, а есть еще что нить вроде pac для рулить кучей ссх сессий
<[Raiden]> панели либо работают (когда забиваются, нахотятся ещё) , либо это просто декорация ненужная.
<[Raiden]> *дятся
<[Raiden]> ))
<irvingel> [artus]: смотрю у тебя TwinView а я Separate X scpeen пробовал, я правильно понял что первое это просто один большой стол, а второе 2 самостоятельных?
<[artus]> ну у меня просто расширение основного на второй
<[artus]> маловато, надо будет придумать ка кеще 1н прикрутить)
<fuss> панель - это просто декор (вверху, снизу) к которому все привыкли)
<fuss> иногда этот декор в снизу и вверху, в убунте он еще с справа)
<[Raiden]> ксорг нет смысла ковырять, в нвидия сеттингс всё можно настроить и коечто посмотреть налету.
<[Raiden]> дело не в этом
<[Raiden]> дел ов донастройки ГШ
<[Raiden]> к
<[Raiden]> е
<irvingel> статью по юнити нашел, может кому пригодится http://www.zhart.ru/software/105-second-monitor-or-tv-in-unity
<vlad> найди статью как вернуть гном 2
<irvingel> гном 3 сделать похожим на 2)
<[Raiden]> по юнити там всё просто, ccsm запускаешь, настраиваешь.
<[Raiden]> Я компиз пускал на 2 монитора раньше
<[Raiden]> А авторы гном3 я думаю инопланетяне , с щупальцами 1 глазом и без мозгов, поэтому им удобно без настройщиков
<[Raiden]> :)
<[artus]> гг
<[artus]> кстати, кнопашки ребут я так и не увидел)
<[artus]> ни в самом юнити\гноме, ни в меню логина )
<[artus]> вобщем 11.10 стремнее некуда получилась)
<[Raiden]> [artus]: в юниты выключить, и там окно с 4-5 кнопками включая ребут
<[artus]> нетуууууу
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<[Raiden]> у мну есть
<[artus]> у меня было ток выключить ) и тухло сразу )
<[Raiden]> в виртуалке иногда пускаю смотреть
<[artus]> мейби глюк какой ) но виртуалку запускать опять влом )
<Sergey_IT>  [artus], ребут там вроде на месте
<fuss> 11.10 довольно хорошая. есть пару моментов не настраиваемые, но если вам не делать скриншоты, то вполне найс система
<[artus]> да убогая она
<[artus]> коробка в стоке ито адекватнее )
<fuss> замечательная. хуже чем предыдущие, но если появятся настройки для системы то будет ок
<Sergey_IT> [artus], с настройками туго, а так - минималистична по интерфейсу
<[Raiden]> [artus]: я лубунту смотрел, вроде нормально там всё.
<[artus]> лубунта зло
<[Raiden]> с коробкой
<baronos> вот юзаю я без настройки гш, и не сколько не чувствую дискомфорт!))
<fuss> не совсем минималисиачна, но работает лучше 10*
<fuss> *минималистична
<fuss> очень сильно не хватает настройки панелей
<Sergey_IT> это я и имел ввиду
<dmirom> всем привет
<[Raiden]> baronos: если я вдруг случайно захочу использовать несколько столов и просмотреть все окна открыты на всех столах. Как это сделать? Ответ: Либо никак, либо надо расширение на яве писать.
<Sergey_IT> а привыкнуть можно (у меня правда только 2д)
<[Raiden]> Вот и весь комфорт
<fuss> у меня 3д, но там разница думаю не особо большая (я просто использую эмеральд для рисования окошек)
<fuss> ну и глобал-меню они сделали отвратное. все так его хотели в макобунте, а они прекрутили не понятно что. даже настроить нельзя
<[Raiden]> глобал меню я слышал можно выпилить
<[Raiden]> правда не ясно что потом делать с верхней панелью в юнити
<[Raiden]> т.е. зачем она там пустая
<baronos> [Raiden]: Запущенно 4 окна, расставлены на 4 стола, мониторить, что там происходит удобно.
<[artus]> снести иксы и юзать консольку )
<fuss> я тоже читал что можно) но хотелось бы как раньше - хоть убрать название ПО запущенного
<fuss> ну и аплеты какбэ настраивать
<baronos> или если имеешь ввиду одновременно два окна просматреть с этим, да, проблема)
<fuss> я?
<[Raiden]> baronos: когда4 - возможно, хотя миниатюры столов сбок уи маленкьие. когда больше -уже невозможно и надо проматывать столы , что бы вспомнит ьчто там запущено.
<User384[web]> народ нужна ваша помощь.Собрал только что комп.Остались пара проводов от корпуса.Подскажите куда вставить на материнскую плату.Буду вам благодарен Значит 1 HDD LED  2 RESET SW 3 M-B SW 4 POWER LEL + -    Убунта на флешке уже ждет
<fuss> и кстати, смешно аж) вышел с гвидера, другие твитер-клиенты не запущены. и все равно в нотифи-осд вылазит обновления с твитера...
<[artus]> User384[web], значит открываеш мануал к мамке и изучаеш его до просветления
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну проматывать это одно удовольствие, колесиком мышки матаешь, остановился на столе определенном там два окна небольших, колесиком прокрутил одно окно и оно большое стало)
<User384[web]> артус я смотрел там но ничего не понял
<[Raiden]> baronos: в компиз\квин , есть scale , отображающее все программы. КАк превью в ГШ, только все окна. И выбор окна ваще не проблема.
<baronos> Да и тут не проблема)
<fuss> кстати, к нотифи-осд так и не прекрутили конфиг. только если ставить отдельно (другие делали фо фан). а об этом еще писали во времена 8.10
<[Raiden]> baronos: только если их мало. ) А если мног ои не знаеш ьчто запущено, ты пойжешь в превью, потом будешь смотреть превью следущег остола и т.д. Т.к. в мелких вминиатюрах нехрена не поймешь.
<[Raiden]> а я просто суну в угол мышку (причем я ещё могу настроить в какой угол) и увижу все окна
<fuss> ахаха, видимо не у меня олнго через xchat, когда быстро печатешь половину букв пропаадет)
<[Raiden]> Гш может по своему хорош , шаг вперед если сравниват ьс метасити. Н ои только
<fuss> гш и метасити?
<fuss> тут нет сравнения
<fuss> гш не делает что делало метасити
<fuss> не путайте
<[Raiden]> )
<fuss> сейчас вместо метасити используется мутер
<[Raiden]> гш делает всё что делает метасити кроме того , что нельзя отключать композит.
<fuss> нет
<fuss> нетнетнет
<[Raiden]> )
<fuss> оконным менеджером в г3 используется - мутер, это форк метасити
<[Raiden]> да, если речь про г3 фоллбэк.
<fuss> это тот же метасити, но только лучше))
<baronos> [Raiden]: у меня сейчас на одном столе 11 приложений, и нет ни чего проще приблизить колесиком и поглядеть)
<fuss> нет
<fuss> еще в 2.6 гноме можно было вкл. мутер
<fuss> там он еще что-то на клитере, но это не важно)
<[Raiden]> а в ГШ , сам ГШ и есть вм. На основе муттера - они неразделимы ваще никак в случае ГШ
<fuss> вроде бы нет, гш как ДЕ все делает, но окна рисует мутер
<[Raiden]> ну примерно так, только ГШ не работает без муттер, с другим вм
<[Raiden]> только с этим
<fuss> да, вот это не понятно)
<[Raiden]> поэтому вполне можно сказат ьчто гш это вм
<fuss> ну мб
<fuss> но все таки есть ДЕ, в котором определенные оконные менеджеры рисуют окошки
<fuss> если в Г3 они сделали - он инклюдез, это печально)
<[Raiden]> как бы это сказать. рисовалку окон в ГШ  можно выключить\заменить только с самим ГШ
<fuss> но видимо в Г3 думают что их менеджер окон, с кривыми тенями и отрисовкой, кривыми заголовками, ваще не понятными эффектами, лучше чем ныне существующие...
<fuss> так оно и не есть)
<fuss> на данный момент есть один оконный менеджер - эмереальд
<fuss> и ОБ
<Sergey_IT> интересно, что они решат к 4-му числу
<fuss> для минимала
<fuss> а что 4го?
<ezh4> алфа 12ю04
<ezh4> 12.04
<[artus]> я пооонял, гш - это говношел :D
<Sergey_IT> нет, не альфа, а обсуждение 12.04
<Sergey_IT> альфа вдекабре будет
<fuss> нет, это хороший шел. очень даже, там много всего есть. атсос подсос, но на данный момент настраиваемость не очень
<fuss> уже по всему интернету обсуждаю юнити-приникнет_в_ваш_десктоп
<fuss> даю 99% что если дадут настраиваемость панели, то у всех будет мак-лайк-док))
<Sergey_IT> так и нормально - в основном этого и не хватает
<fuss> да
<sig_wall> пока гномофаги маются с юнити, кубунта просто работает.
<fuss> спорим что я с уните сделаю лучше чем ты с кде?)))
<Sergey_IT> но уж большо тяжела
<fuss> да
<fuss> не хватает по старым альт+ф2 легкого лаунчера
<dmay> fuss: нажми Win-key уже )
<[Raiden]> смену сдал :) Новый троль с кубунтой пришел.
<fuss> ээээ у меня по винкею ничо нового не происходит))
<dmay> кеды?
<inkvizitor68sl> у кого новый ридер тормозит?
<inkvizitor68sl> гуглоридер, в смысле
<fuss> нет, унити, "легкий" лаунчер
<[artus]> неа, не тормозит
<[artus]> inkvizitor68sl, кстати, как там твой автоламп ? процес идет? тестить уже можно ?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: а его таки наконец обновили?
<fuss> хочеться ваще как gmrun - ланчер в одну строку)))
<[Raiden]> fuss: посмотри gmrun и повесь как-нит ьна хоткей, в том же ccsm вроде можно.
<[Raiden]> гг
<fuss> так не в этом дело. я ж говорю о юнити
<[Raiden]> ну, юнити использует компиз же
<fuss> просто много есть моментов вырвиглазпиздец, не совсем юзабельных
<fuss> ага
<fuss> точнее так
<fuss> юнити - это плагин к компизу
<dmay> fuss: ты ж её уже сломал, нищасный )
<dmay> потому вин и не работает )
<fuss> не, еще не до конца) хочу большк паламать!11
<fuss> )
<[Raiden]> а всё ,дошло. Ну да. Эти разрабы ДЕ ваще какой-то дикий народ. Тот же гмран давнобы влепили по умолчанию и было бы счастье.
<fuss> рабоатет винкей, но там стандартный
<dmay> ну, и чем он те не нра?
<fuss> нравится, только старый с Г2 мне больше нравился)
<dmay> просто ты не понимаешь, что для теб лучше ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> [artus]: нечего тестить(
<inkvizitor68sl> никто ничего не пишет
<inkvizitor68sl> я на каникулах зимних напишу кое-что, будет уже законченным решением.
<inkvizitor68sl> для одного пользователя
<inkvizitor68sl> вот только будут ли развивать - фз\
<dmay> доверься разрабам!
<Klicker> есть тут кто в кедах ?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: ага
<vdrandom> Klicker, чего нужно-то?
<inkvizitor68sl> кажись, починил тормоза
<Klicker> давай я вличку
<vdrandom> Klicker, Raiden, например, кедовод
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя нет(
<inkvizitor68sl> в FF можно починить при помощи adblock, в хроме не получится
<inkvizitor68sl> долбаная кнопка +1
<inkvizitor68sl> убить её.
<fuss> так, я отходил) так, я не знаю что для меня лучше) но для меня лучше как вот в маке, только не в маке, но что вы делаете в убунте)
<[Raiden]> пишите репорты про гном3 фоллбэк, если там чего-то нет чего было в г2.  Может кто-то прочитает :)
<[Raiden]> и будет вам счастье
<fuss> пихать панель как не_в_маке_справа_большую_не_настраиваюмею)
<[artus]> inkvizitor68sl, пичалька (
<fuss> не, просто как пожелания комьюнити реализуются) все хотели глобал-меню
<Zer> Привет всем !
<fuss> и ее сделали
<fuss> только ваще так сделали)
<Klicker> А вот интересно разрабом самим нравится та говно тема на гноме в убунте которая по умолчанию стоит ?
<vdrandom> там ок тема
<vdrandom> :)
<fuss> ага, нормальная тема
<fuss> но только они слепые
<Klicker> все дутое и в коричневом цвете
<fuss> если ставят шрифт 11
<Klicker> угнетает
<fuss> детка, это убунту - тут все коричневое и угнетает)
<Zer> Помогите в Pidgin добавить еще одну учетную запись. Менюшки -  "Собеседники", "Уч. записи" - кудато пропали (
<vdrandom> эмм
<vdrandom> Klicker, у тебя что-то с монитором. там коричневого нет - только серый и оранжевый
<fuss> Зер, система, версия пиджина?
<vdrandom> по крайней мере, в новых версиях
<fuss> но видимо он имеет ввиду, темно серый градиент
<Klicker> vdrandom, ну да я немного оговорился, всё равно угнетает
<vdrandom> поставь radiance
<vdrandom> она светлая :)
<fuss> о, я даже когда был без инета делал мод для радианса))
<Zer> Убунту 11,04, версию клиента не знаю как посмотреть - кудато менюшки делись )
<[Raiden]> Zer: они наверное в глобал меню попали :)
<[Raiden]> на панель
<fuss> какие менюшки тебе надо?
<Zer> fuss ну в Pidgin пропали менюшки - не могу добавить еще одну уч. запись.
<fuss> скорее всего выше тебе ответили
<Zer> А как их от туда забрать обратно ? )
<Klicker> vdrandom, всё равно тёмная, в 7,10 была весёлая рыжая тема. С течением времени что то всё мрачне и мрачнее
<Zer> В убунту и дня не сижу просто )
<fuss> так
<[Raiden]> про мобильную плазму. http://kde.org/announcements/plasma-active-one/
<ArcanumCity> подскажите пожалуйста как сделать кновку в ubuntu 11.10
<ArcanumCity> кнопку
<fuss> запусти пиджин, пусть он у тебя будет активным окном - то есть выбран на рабочем столе, потом подведи курсор вверх на панель
<fuss> и там будет менб твоего пиджина
<fuss> кста
<[Raiden]> Zer: ты пользуешся юнити?
<fuss> пацаны ваще ребята, скажите как в xchate писать определенному человеку?
<fuss> ))
<[artus]> табом
<[Raiden]> Zer: если да, сделай логаут и выбери гном классик. - Эт оверне тменю туда где всегда
<Zer> сделал - он развернулся на весь экран, но менюшки не появились. Пользуюсь Gnome - потомучто в юнити настраивал интерфейс теперь она не запускается ))
<fuss> что табом?
<fuss> сори
<[Raiden]> а как быть с юнити не зю
<[artus]> все табом )
<fuss> когда там то жать?)
<fuss> *таб
<fuss> сейчас все скажу
<fuss> скажи те как "пацаны ваще ребята, скажите как в xchate писать определенному человеку?"
<[Raiden]> fuss: часть ника + ТАБ
<fuss> только не в ПМ)
<Zer> Юнити в общем поламалась, теперь сижу в Гноме. Может менюшки пропали из за настройки внешнего вида - там я включал и отключал разные фичи - изучал убунту так сказать
<Sergey_IT> fuss, табом, как в терминале
<fuss> Zer, ясно
<[Raiden]> ну или 2 раза клик по нику в окне вывода текста и средняя вставка
<fuss> это немного не то что хотелось...
<vdrandom> [Raiden], а как там в кедах, глобал-меню по прежнему на костылях и подпорках?
<[Raiden]> вроде так было
<vdrandom> или ок работает?
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: Я им не пользуюсь
<vdrandom> ок
<[Raiden]> у меня не 100% времени окна во весь экран. Т.к. не нетбук с экраном с коробку от двд
<fuss> Zer, ты все неправильно делал
<[Raiden]> и лази тьв глобал меню от окна - неудобно
<[Raiden]> лишняя потеря времени
<fuss> удобно
<fuss> особенно когда гип запускаешь)
<fuss> *гимп
<Zer> Ну перетянуть вверх пейджер ?
<fuss> нет
<[Raiden]> а если окно неактивное, я должен сначала перейти на него, потом лезт ьв глобал меню через весь экран.
<fuss> эм? это  про гимп?
<[Raiden]> это про любое окно
<fuss> ну смотри
<vdrandom> ужас, вы так часто меню пользуетесь
<Zer> Так что с гимпом делать ? =)
<fuss> довольно удобно когда убираешь в наутилусе\делфине строку меню-правка и т.д.
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: если часто им не пользоваться, то зачем тогда вообще выделять под него панель и место? Особенн ов кде, где в программах просто можно выключить меню, во многих.
<fuss> Zer, у тебя проблемы с каким месенджером?
<Zer> Pidgin
<fuss> какая система?
<vdrandom> [Raiden], тоже верно. в терминале у меня менюбар всегда отключен :)
<fuss> какая версию убунты?
<Zer> Убунту 11,04
<fuss> а теперь еще раз проблемы))
<fuss> *проблему
<[Raiden]> fuss: чем удобно. без меню окно на 8-10 пикселей меньше, и всё. Никакого удобства уборка не несёт, наоборот... Уборка меню несет экономию места + неудобство
<[Raiden]> + ещё 1 панель )
<fuss> так
<fuss> таб отпал...
<Zer> Все было ок, но менюшки кудато пропали. Те менюшки что вверху проги - http://ubuntu.ru/media/pidgin_irc_6.png  - как показано на скрине
<Sergey_IT> просто дело идет к планшетникам....
<Zer> Собеседники, уч. записи.. - вот эти менюшки пропали.
<vdrandom> [Raiden], так на одну панельку с часами и треем запихнуть
<vdrandom> впрочем, это мне таскбар не нужен
<vdrandom> а остальным без него неудобно, наверное :)
<fuss> Zer, так, просто запусти пиджин, когда откроется окно, выбери его (просто нажми на окно пиджина) и потом, не клацая по рабочему столу, подыми мышку к пенели, вверху
<fuss> удобство в глобал меню одно - освобождение пространства
<fuss> Раиден, не могу тебя через таб выбрать)))
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: ну да, так и делают. а теперь смотри. 1. выкидываем вертикальную панель , выкидываем верхнюю и деаем одну, внизу. - влезит значков больше или столько же , скольк ов вертикальную + трей :)
<vdrandom> ты про док в юнити?
<vdrandom> док тоже не нужен :)
<fuss> так, я вмешаюсь в ваш разговор, панель в старом гноме никогда не использовалась на даже 50%, обычно туда пихали индикаторы
<fuss> открытые приложения на пенели тоже не нужны
<fuss> это актуально для винды, с одним рабочим столом
<fuss> обычно, да и многие пихуют открытое ПО на определенный рабочий стол ( то есть, на первом у меня всегда фф, тут открыл наутилус, куда его десть, свернуть? нет, отправить его на десктоп 2)
<fuss> *пихают
<fuss> clear
<vdrandom> у меня виртуальные десктопы не прижились
<fuss> то есть 1 сейчас?
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> ну то есть я их не отключал
<[Raiden]> посмотрите. Ещё тут надо учесть, что в экономии нет смысла, когда место есть http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1102/h_1320181476_1734132_af0ec1663c.jpeg
<vdrandom> в убунте по умолчанию 4
<Zer> fuss просто сделать активным окно и переместить курсор на верхнюю панель (там где Приложения, переход и т д) ? Сделал - нефига =) Я думаю это из за того что я менеджере настроек ComfizConfig - что-то менял.
<fuss> ну, мне обычно в в7 не хватает 1-2 десктопов (а ставить хз что не охота). но для винды у меня есть ресхак, где я пихаю менюшки в одну кнопку
<vdrandom> [Raiden], клёвая тема
<Zer> менеджере настроек ComfizConfig - как-то по дефолту поставить можно настройки все ?)
<vdrandom> ну то есть я понимаю, что это оксиген, но всё равно хорошо смотрится :)
<fuss> Zer, какое Приложение, переход... У тебя ещераз какая версия убунты???
<Sergey_IT> Zer, там есть кнопка - дефолт
<Zer> 11,04, - зашел через Ubuntuкласическая (Gnome)
<fuss> Raiden, Ты сам знаешь что шрифты гавно?)
<fuss> эм
<fuss> ты в гноме...
<Zer> угу )
<fuss> я не знаю как в Г3, патамушта у меня там все пыщ-пыщ-нетак
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: да, оксиген, заголовки другие только  и вид панельки.
<fuss> думаю тебе надо погуглить плагины для пиджина
<fuss> только сегодня на одном сайте я видел их
<fuss> а вот и он http://www.webupd8.org/
<Zer> Спасибо - попробую =)
<fuss> нечего не обещаю, как в гном3 не знаю, у меня вообще шрифты нормально не отображаются)
<Zer> Я только начал юзать Убунту (до этого вообще с никсами дела почти не имел) - Что посоветуете юзать юнити или гноме ? =)
<[Raiden]> )
<fuss> Zer, я советую юзать В7
<Zer> В7 Это что ? =)))
<[Raiden]> Если бы ты знал какой это сложный вопрос. В случае юнити, можно легко доставить гном сессию. Поюзай, попробуй.
<fuss> Zer, это виндовс7. для ознакомления, на данный момент убунта не лучший вариант
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/unity-integration-to-run-deeper-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<fuss> гном сесия тоже не торт))
<fuss> ну ты представь, чтоб поставить обычную тему для шела, надо поставить какой-то гном-твик
<[Raiden]> Zer: не слушай, убунта такой же вариант как и все остальные.  + Юнити.
<fuss> слушай слушай)
<[Raiden]> все де котоыре есть в других вариантах , ест ьи в убунте. А гном2 умер.
<fuss> гном2 умер
<Zer> Ну я как бы и юзал постоянно Windows 7, сейчас стоит две ОС =) Хочу на убунту перебраться )
<fuss> но гном3 еще не родился)
<[Raiden]> )
<fuss> поставь кубунту
<Zer> У меня гном 2.32.1
<[Raiden]> да уж. Гном1 я думаю к версии 3.6 или 3.8 пойдет в первый клас.
<[Raiden]> Гном3
<fuss> ты это, из пещеры вылез?)))
<[Raiden]> очепятка )
<[artus]> @voice dmay
<fuss> нормально можно было пилит гном2)
<Sergey_IT> гном2 нормально выполнял свои функции
<Zer> Инета нормального временно нету, по этому сижу на том что по дефолту с убунтой было =) А это гном2 и юнити - но юнити я убил нечаяно =(
<fuss> что это за ДЕ когда мне надо поменять шрифт установив ГТК-утилиту для настройки рабочего стола (да я еще хрен нашел где поменять шрифт иконок на рабочем столе))
<fuss> гном2 было хорошее ДЕ, которое надо пилить и пилить
<Sergey_IT> маркетинг потребовал крови...
<[artus]> так, вопрос. пульс кто нить из 11й бубунты выпиливал?
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<fuss> ты не мог убить юнити, если ты ставил 11.10. ты можешь убить себе, своих родителей, друзей, совю собаку, но юнити ты не сможешь
<[artus]> да хрипит-рипит
<fuss> эм
<[artus]> и в скайпе вообще нигугу, хотя в гуглочатике все норм
<fuss> а разве пуль не выпилили с убунты??
<fuss> *пульс
<[artus]> неа (((
<Zer> Убунту 11,04 =) Ну я настраивал ее - робочий стол кудато пропал вообще - работает только консоль с нее пытался поставить настройки юнити по дефлту - не получилось )
<Zer> Как исправить это не знаю)
<[Raiden]> гном2 в убунте конкретно был неплохим де. Последние темы, интеграция с компиз... Я думаю это был лучший гном2. Но гном2 вообще, тоже не подарок )  У панелей мал опций, мало интересных апплетов и они скачат после смены разрешения, метасити самый уб
<[Raiden]> огий после твм  вм.
<Sergey_IT>  Zer, на форуме были темы восстановления юнити
<dmay> [Raiden]: тебе надо ДЕ настроивать, или чтоб работало? :3
<Sergey_IT> dmay, один раз настроить и работать )
<[Raiden]> dmay: мне надо тему на поворчать ) Реально хотелось бы 1. ничего не настраивать , 2. но иметь любую настройку которую только можно придумать.
<Zer> Так что ж всетаки посоветуете Юнити или Гном ? =) Мне всеравно к чему привыкать т.к. только начал в линухе разбираться )
<Sergey_IT> Zer, консоль - самое то для разбираться )
<dmay> [Raiden]: 1. юзай дефолт, 2. помни по gcc )
<[artus]> ладно, вопрос номер 2, альсу кто нить заставлял вещать в синезубые уши?
<[Raiden]> dmay: )) ок
<fuss> так что я пропустил?)
<fuss> Zer, привыкай к хорошему)
<Sergey_IT> fuss, уже гном4 выходит
<fuss> Sergey_IT, эм, ты это серйозно?)
<Nor8> [artus]: http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/
<Zer> fuss а хорошое это что ? =))
<[Raiden]> обсуждение сборки форка http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11333094
<[artus]> Nor8, ну на эту ссылочку я уже набрел , мож просто я не один таким вопросом задавался)
<[Raiden]> mate
<Nor8> [artus]: Ьам же пишут, помогите потестить )))
<[artus]> ладно) поиграемся )
<fuss> Zer, Это то, что у тебч нормально искаропки запустится. Работает гном3, играйся в нем ( он вроде более настраиваемый сейчас), не работает он нормально - работай в юнити
<fuss> Zer, мне все равно на ДЕ, я себе настраиваю отдельно все
<Nor8>  [artus]: А чем пульс не устраивает?
<[artus]> тем что работает через раз
<[artus]> причем непонятно как
<Free__> Привет всем
<[artus]> вот в данный момент он ни с того ни с сего отказался громкостью рулить
<Zer> Да.. мне учиться и учиться =)) По сравнению с виндой - это небо и земля =)
<fuss> Кстати, посоветуйте тайлинг, с гуем, ну что б мышкой потыкать и все ок)
<fuss> Zer, винда, если ты хочешь использовать не стандартные темы, тоже может доставлять. +в винде все решается с установкой доп. ПО, в линуксе это принято называть доустройкой или как-то так
<vdrandom> fuss, ничо запросы
<Nor8> [artus]: Отстает, конечно, убунту в поддержке периферии от винды. То наушники беспроводные не работают толком, то мыши игровые не полностью отрабатывают.
<Zer> Так не в темах суть. Вообще по большому счету мне всеравно на оформление, конечно приятно если все красиво и упорядочено. Но это не главное
<[artus]> Nor8, да потому что нет чтоб пилить что нить одно, будь то альса или пульс, но чтоб оно работало, а не непойми что
<fuss> vdrandom, просто надо тайлинг, где в конфигах ногу сломаешь)
<vdrandom> pytyle
<fuss> Так, сейчас же алса в убунте, да?
<[artus]> с пульсом до кучи
<vdrandom> alsa - это бэкенд, оно всегда есть
<[artus]> и мешают друг другу )
<vdrandom> +pulse
<[artus]> причем если альсу выпилить то звука не будет)))
<[artus]> зачем нужен пульс тогда - непонятно )
<fuss> ну я просто где-то шатлврот говорил что пульса наше всйо))
<fuss> *я просто помню
<[artus]> какое нафиг все если он без альсы нимурлык
<dmay> эм. господа. у нас 2011 год ведь уже? а что, пульсу с альсой так и не заставили адекватно работать до сих пор? о_о
<dmay> я этой фигнёй в 2006 страдал ещё же
<[Raiden]> [artus]: в винде тоже кстати можно звук как напрямую, так и через директ саунд , часть директХ
<fuss> заставили) они упираются и не хотят иметь совместных детей, но их никто ж не спрашивает
<Nor8> [artus]: Ну так то да, хотя альса меньше глючит )))))
<[artus]> вот ща выпилю пульс и проверю) как одна альса будет звучать то ) надеюсь что в отличии от выпиленой альсы прогрес будет)
<Zer> Еще вопрос маленький, при переходе в консоль (ctrl+alt+f1) - как вернуться в графическую среду ? =)
<Nor8> [artus]: Так хорошо будет звучать, проверяли уже
<fuss> ну в 2006 я хз как, но помню в 9.* были проблемы с алсой и пульсой))
<fuss> вроде с ф6
<fuss> не помню
<fuss> всегда жму все подряд
<fuss> у меня там и иррси и мок и мс и ваще много чего))
<Zer> Понял, спасибо! =)
<fuss> или ф7
<Sergey_IT> или ф8
<fuss> раньше ж было с бэкспейсом
<fuss> или так))
<fuss> я ж говорю, и мс и мос и ваще много чего)))
<fuss> кто-то может помочь с http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=173194.0
<fuss> вариант с откл. Sync To VBlank я уже попробовал
<dmay> не, карты выкатили на днях как раз. пробки работают, гпс работает, а мне больше ничего в городе и не надо )
<dmay> щи
<[Raiden]> мазила
<dmay> shame on me
<fuss> за капс же снова кикнут\банят?)
<dmay> и правильно сделают
<fuss> ну а если я хотел подчеркнуть свое отношение к вопросу? капсом))
<dmay> fuss: отпиши на paste.org, кинь ссылку сюда, предупреди о контенте. что вы все как маленькие?
<fuss> dmay, я ваще не знаю о пастебине)) мне просто для подчеркивания своих мысле как блондину надо капс))
<artus> мвааахахааа
<dmay> тогда тебе не надо в интернет :/
<artus> каакое же зло пульс то
<artus> без него оказываетцо все просто прекрасно работает
<dmay> artus: welcome to goo' ol' 2006 XD
<dmay> пять лет пилят ведь
<fuss> кому интересно в папке музыки иметь на каждый альбом свою облодку?
<fuss> *обложку
<artus> да я не пойму просто нафига это потороченое поделие под названием пульс вообще куда нить совать
<fuss> напишу пост как это можно сделать
<dmay> fuss: человекам со вкусом. ну и макофилам ещё.
<fuss> dmay, вопрос в том, надо ли? я проверил 2 способа на 11.10, более-менее работают
<fuss> надо, напишу пост
<dmay> лицорука
<dmay> fuss: не рассуждай @ пиши
<dmay> надо-не надо... ещё о смысле жизни подумай, прежде чем что-то сделать...
<fuss> dmay, там ваще не айс, ковер идет как глоси))
<fuss> dmay, я просто спросил, вы так и не кинули в хау-ту смену обоев на убунте))
<dmay> fuss: чочо?
<Zogar> ковер ходит как стекло, поэтому не лед
<Zogar> я так поняд
<Zogar> л
<Zogar> dmay: чо такой непонятливый?
<dmay> Zogar: я пытаюсь вспомнить что и когда я ему не кидал :\
<fuss> dmay, эээ, я просто написал это) так говориле о посте на форуме для хау-ту)
<dmay> fuss: короче иди пиши уже :/
<Free__> ребят помощь нужна
<Free__> плиз
<Free__> драйвер поставить на звук
<Free__> после того как пишу команду Make
<fuss> dmay, завтра уже ж) только 1 способ работает "на отъебись" а второй более-менее
<Free__> ошибка там
<dmay> Free__: а железо ты из-за партизанского вопитания озвучить не хочешь?
<Free__> ой сори
<fuss> Спасибо, Ваша ошибка нам ясна. Мы делаем все возможное чтоб ее исправить!
<Nor8>  дЕзайнеры проснулись ))))   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/ubuntu-desktop-designers-clarify-on-configurability/
<Free__>      Кодек Realtek ALC889     High Definition Audio
<fuss> Где они проснулись? На вклю мониторах?))
<fuss> *вкл.
<Free__> есть подозрительные надписи во время ./configure
<fuss> хм
<Free__> *** NO PREDEFINED KERNEL COMPILER IS DETECTED *** Assuming the same compiler is used with the current system compiler.  *** Please make sure that the same compiler version was used for building kernel.
<Free__> что то вроде обновить версию компилера?
<dmay> Free__: главный вопрос: ты вообще почему решил что тебе дрова из исходников ставить надо?
<fuss> я думаю их надо найти по имени, потом в интернете найти их снова, ну чтоб мы знали что это не подставнвные люди, потом приехать к ним домой
<Free__> потому что те что стояли работали не правильно
<[Raiden]> Free__: у тебя ядро кривое, собранное не в той системе, которую ты испольузешь. С ппа наверное
<Free__> скрежет был
<dmay> лицорука
<Free__> да оно всё кривое)))
<fuss> у меня тоже вчера был скрежет...
<Free__> или железо свежее просто
<dmay> artus: давай, объясняй страдальцу как вы там (в 2011) пульс выпиливаете
<Free__> ядро можно обновить как нить?
<fuss> у тебя самое свежее железо, ведро просто не понимает кто в него писят будет в общаге
<[Raiden]> dmay: gstreamer-properties тут альзу надо выбрать, и ещё пакет с либсдж сменти на -alsa
<fuss> эм
<[Raiden]> SDL
<dmay> [Raiden]: это не мне, это Free__ )
<[Raiden]> это минимум
<fuss> алса не выпиливатся с гс-стримером уже давно)
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> если там авто стоит, то да, можно не трогать
<fuss> вы ж все помните как в 9+ там у всех был пульс?))
<[Raiden]> если пульс - надо поменять
<fuss> когда шатл сказал что пульс найс
<fuss> ну вроде в 9.04 он был дефолт
<Zer> Всем спокойной ночи! Спасибо за помощь! fuss, тебе отдельное спасибо! =)
<Free__> кароче дело так было вчера скрежет был со звуком, скачать с реалтека оф сайта драйвер там написано авто инсталяция ./install
<Free__> нажал
<Free__> после этого звук вообще пропал(
<fuss> Zer, да,  тут часто буду с напильником, пишете)
<Free__> захожу в устройства звука
<Free__> оборудования там ничего нету
<Zer> Спасибо! =)
<[Raiden]> ))
<fuss> так, вы щетаете что на вашой звуковой в ноутбуке с наушниками за 5 баксов звук гавно?
<Free__> ? это мне вопрос?
<Free__> фусс?
<fuss> видимо да
<Free__> для начало не ноут а комп
<Free__> во вторых это самая лучшая карта для встроеных
<Free__> мать Gigabyte A75-UD4H
<Free__> помощь кто окажет? плиз
<[Raiden]> да фиг знает
<dmay> эм... "самая лучшая". мать Гигабайт. мне одному кажеться что тут что-то не сходится?
<[Raiden]> надо как-то убрат ьпоследствия
<[Raiden]> удалить например всю альзу
<[Raiden]> потом поставить
<Free__> как?
<[Raiden]> dmay: У меня тоже гигабайт )
<dmay> [Raiden]: только из уважения к твоим заслугам я сделаю вид что не слышал этого :/
<Free__> есть предложения получше?
<Free__> какая фирма берет бабки не только за имя?
<dmay> асус, очевидно же
<[Raiden]> Free__: поставь программу synaptic , она удобная, набери там alsa , по первой графе сортани, выдели всё что поставлено  и по пкм выбери выделит ьдля преустанвоки
<[Raiden]> и потом применить
<Free__> именно на этой матери используются многослойная медная подложка, твердотельные конденсаторы
<fuss> зачем все удалять сразу)
<[Raiden]> и ещё ядро лучше переставить linux-* пакеты
<dmay> Free__: тебе подложка или чтоб работало?
<dmay> *нужно
<fuss> не надо ядро ставить) не слушай его
<Free__> вот именно
<Free__> что подложка платы
<Free__> это дает + к стабильности при предельных нагрузках
<fuss> ага
<fuss> вы о звуке ж вроде говорили...
<Free__> поставь тот же асус на пару недель на макс нагрузку пипец будет матери
<dmay> Free__: ты ета. поменьше маркетологов слушай.
<Free__> слушай, я вообще то работаю в это сфере)
<Free__> у меня 2-3 раза в год платформа меняется и не от балды
<fuss> проблемы в чем то?)) тут же вроде про звук
<Free__> :)
<Free__> делаю
<dmay> Free__: лолшто? год железке, выключалась только со светом в доме, покаУПС не появился, стаи студий и виртуалок, + игрушки не выключая того брахла
<[Raiden]> ГА хорошие мамы делает, я ещё MSI люблю
<fuss> и да, ты работешь маркетологом в чем? а тоже могу продавать БАДы
<dmay> пока пипецов замечено не было 8]
<Free__> в асусе я разочаровался
<fuss> асус найс
<dmay> асус Ъ
<dmay> это уже третья железка собраная целиком из их комплектухи
<fuss> купил - запустил - понял что не то купил. асус найс
<fuss> ну если собирать
<fuss> да
<dmay> и да, первые две не умерли, а устарели )
<ezh4>  я тож за гигабайт плюсую, отличные материнки
<[Raiden]> азус такие же производители в китае с офисами на тайвани , как и все. И модели есть удачные и не очень.
<fuss> берите все по спификации виндовса, все равно подделка как убунта там заработает
<Free__> Raiden ты написал сортануть по первой графе имел ввиду по "птичкам" установлено?
<Free__> или всё что связано со словом альса?
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну зачем ты всех миришь, мы только срачик развели :3
<[Raiden]> ))
<fuss> а говорю (капсом) все ващи спецификации ништо - покупайте с виндавсом7!!!
<dmay> fuss: толсто. ещё и капсом....
<dmay> я за бан :3
<fuss> )
<fuss> не надо)
<[Raiden]> Free__: сначала поиск по альза , потом по установлено
<dmay> о, а у нас же хамбл бандл следующий вышел
<Free__> я понял)
<[Raiden]> хотя я незнаю даст что или нет. Фиг знае тчто там ставится тем что ты делал
<fuss> ну просто был еще давным-давно на форуме тред, где говорилось о кол-ве установленых пиратских виндовсах, на компьютерех\ноутах без пред-установленной виндовс ос
<Free__> перезагрузка нужна?
<fuss> Фри, в чем проблема сейчас?
<ArcanumCity> Господа,кто использует коньки
<fuss> я
<fuss> но с юнити еще не пробовал
<ArcanumCity> я вот в юнити..)
<ArcanumCity> 2d
<fuss> и?
<ArcanumCity> не могу понять как вывести инфу о температуре проца
<fuss> эм
<fuss> ну тебе наверное на http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<fuss> если ты хочешь еще как-то, то своетую зайти сюда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=63273.0
<ArcanumCity> я тут конфиг и брал)
<ArcanumCity> ${acpitemp}C   не выводит
<fuss> "я тут и брал" не совсем понятно)
<ArcanumCity> ttp://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=63273.0
<fuss> какой конфиг хоть скажи?
<ArcanumCity> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=63273.15
<ArcanumCity> от luxferre
<Free__> фигня не прошло
<Free__> в общем жму динамик возле часов который выбираю параметы звука, далее закладка оборудования.  там нету никакого оборудования у меня
<Free__> как вернуть дрова то?
<fuss> у меня так же проблемы с коньками
<fuss> сейчас буду смотреть
<ArcanumCity> b dhtvz j,yjdktybz cnfdzncz lkz dct[ rrjymrjd bkb vj;yj lkz rf;ljuj gjrf[
<ArcanumCity> время обновления для каждого отдельного показателя можно установить ?
<Free__> как проверить версию ядра?
<fuss> uname -a?
<Free__> подскжите быстрый вызов терминала
<Free__> ?
<ArcanumCity> Conky: i2c failed to parse arguments гугл молчит
<Free__> ау
<fuss> не знаю чем помочь, на чем ошибки лезут?
<ArcanumCity> это в терминале...но фактически оно не мешает
<fuss> ну если не мешает))
<ArcanumCity> осталось с температурой ядра
<Free__> какое сочетание клавиш запуск терминала?
<fuss> alt+f2 - gnome-terminal - enter
<ArcanumCity> возможно кто-то знает как в коньках время обновления отдельного показателя ставить? или только всего конки можно?
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/e/e/4/6/e/4ff201f90b5c8afa5abd4c2c23e.jpg
<ArcanumCity> это ключи)?
<[Raiden]> угу
<ArcanumCity> использовать ключи?
<Free__> Не как то можно быстро  ещё...
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: нет, это просто картинка, не по твоей теме )
<fuss> можно было в Г2, сейчас как хз
<fuss> ищу желающих поучавствовать в кусто убунты
<fuss> )
<ArcanumCity> что за кусто?)
<fuss> настройка
<ArcanumCity> аа
<ArcanumCity> ура..температура ядра hwmon temp 01
<Nor8>  Аналоги плагина адблок есть для ФФ?
<ArcanumCity> Господа, как сделать кнопку ?
<ArcanumCity> ubuntu 11.10  старыми методами не создастся ..
<[Raiden]> сделать где?
<ArcanumCity> в панель быстрого запуска
<[Raiden]> Хм
<ArcanumCity> чтоб скрипт включения и выключения коньков работал
<ArcanumCity> в гугле варианты для 10.10
<ArcanumCity> тут не катят..так как правой клавишой на панели уже не нажимается)
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66677/how-to-create-a-custom-launcher-in-unity
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: если как раньше, то тебе надо не юнити, а гном3 фоллбэк сесссию, там по alt+пкм можно добавить на панель )
<[Raiden]> вот так вот всё запущено
<[Raiden]> ...в гномах
<ArcanumCity> я в unity 2d мож перепрыгнуть на gnome classic ... ?
<[Raiden]> в юнити 2д , используя только её панели, только как по линку
<[Raiden]> ArcanumCity: я незнаю.
<fuss> ArcanumCity, можно перепрыгнуть - сделав логаут и запустив гном)
<[Raiden]> мой ответ 100% не понравится - надо использовать lxde,xfce или kde
<fuss> кде не айс, лхгде ваще не понятно что за школьная подделка
<[Raiden]> судьба гнома\юнити непонятна мне. И меня можно не слушать
<fuss> какая там судьба?
<fuss> ее нет)
<[Raiden]> лхде не айс, но он модульный, там можно менять панель, фм
<[Raiden]> если надо
<fuss> ну панели менять я мог* и в гноме)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и сча можно
<fuss> ага
<fuss> я 30 минут искал где в дконфе поменять шрифт на рабочем столе...
<fuss> )
<[Raiden]> Open dconf-editor and go to
<[Raiden]> org → gnome → gnome-panel → layout
<[Raiden]> Change ['top-panel','bottom-panel'] to just ['top-panel'] and hit the enter key.
<fuss> эм
<[Raiden]> Это  гля гном3 фоллбэк
<[Raiden]> для
<[Raiden]> там 2 панели как в гном2, можно в общем выключать
<fuss> z d .ybnb
<fuss> ага
<fuss> я в юнити, но пкм не работает даже в гноме
<fuss> мне кажется, о чем давно уже ходили разговоры, марк шатлврот сидит на маке и делает свою подделку)
<[Raiden]> в фоолбке по альт+пкм
<fuss> марк смеется над вашими фолбэками))
<[Raiden]> ты говорил про гном... Я только рассказал как
<[Raiden]> На д вашими! Я из кде пишу )
<fuss> Ваше КДЕ не чем не лучше нашего Гнома))
<fuss> хотя, мб если не кубунта там веселее))
<[Raiden]> )
<ArcanumCity> с кнопкой не прокатило
<fuss> ну а в чем я не прав? все знают - что заканчивается на *buntu работает ваще не айс))
<[Raiden]> fuss: я стал использовать убунту с 2007 года. Считаю что есть какой-то опыт. И совсем не согласен
<[Raiden]> помимо К я смотрел хубунту\лубунту. Не заметил ничего чего бы было хуже чем в опенсусе например или федоре
<ArcanumCity> счас проверю как коньки по vnc
<[Raiden]> хотя может и не лучше. 1 де не отличается сильно в пределах той же версии в разных дистрах.
<fuss> [Raiden], ты хочешь посмотрить что ?бунта это тестовое всего подряд?)) Скажи когда кеды 4ые были так)
<ArcanumCity> на ubuntu vnc стандартный норм?
<fuss> [Raiden], кокой опенсуся, там ваше не ОС, а так - поржать, как и мандрива как и все рпм дистры))
<[Raiden]> Я не очень понял ?бунта = убунта. Они отличаюстя только софтом по умолчанию.
<fuss> *бунта - убунта, кубунта, Хбунта
<[Raiden]> в хубунте 100% тот же софт что и в убунте, репы одни )
<[Raiden]> поэтмоу я про беты не понял
<[Raiden]> про тестовое точнее
<fuss> ага, только они любят в свои репы пускать пакеты крысы, не совсем стабильные
<fuss> такой веселый переход был с 4.2 на 4.3))
<[Raiden]> если 4.3 хфце чем-то нестабильней предыдущего, то это отразится на любом дистре где 4.3 :)
<fuss> когда рещиле что крыса должна быть как гном, когда гном рещил что он все и все во все, 2.6 вроде было с 2.4
<[Raiden]> а убунта тут причем. Изменять крысу начал автор крысы
<fuss> ненене, каноникал первее всх был)
<fuss> *бунту или как-то так я написал)
<[Raiden]> такое может быть, если в релиз успевает попасть последний релиз.
<[Raiden]> то его включают
<fuss> ну не я с ним нажирался а потом поблядям))
<fuss> но после 4.4 я больше не ставил крысу
<fuss> недо-гном
<[Raiden]> ты видимо сравниваешь с гном2 )
<fuss> конечно. гном3 я только щупаю. точнее юнити)
<fuss> но могу сказать - написание гтк-тем свелось до минимума. жду пикс-баф
<fuss> чтоб самому рисовать эллементы
<[Raiden]> А я советую хфце как альтернативу гном3, который ваще недовсё... если откинуть на минуту гном-шелл , и посмотреть другие компоненты, то я незнаю ни 1 котоырй бы стал в г3 лучше чем в г2
<fuss> г3
<fuss> это Гэ3
<fuss> не
<vdrandom> ов щи
<fuss> точнее так
<vdrandom> неужто холивар?
<fuss> это ГЭЭЭ3
<fuss> да, г2 вс г3
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: чел сказал что все убунты кроме у , кривой отстой
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> вообще все убунты, включая у, довольно кривые
<vdrandom> так или иначе
<fuss> [Raiden], не кривая убунта - это нет_инстал))
<fuss> кстати, кеды до стх пор любят покушать пямяти?
<vdrandom> а тебе жалко што ле?
<[Raiden]> скажем так, ?убунты такие кривые , что у меня аптайм уже 8-й день и пока нет позывов к ребуту )
<fuss> да. мне жалко. особенно когда у меня 1гб-256мб)
<[Raiden]> для сервера мб это мало, а для десктопа и 2 дня нормально
<vdrandom> fuss, хватит
<fuss> просто послед. на этом ноуте кубунта умерла быстро) такое ощущение что у меня в фаерфоксе открыто 30 вкладом с флешом...
<fuss> ок, надо кубунту попробовать
<fuss> Пжл кто может помочь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=173194.0
<vdrandom> используй unity-2d
<[Raiden]> на ноут я незнаю стоит ли ставить кубунту, т.к. ресурсов ест не мало. Я просто с десктопа. В общем сами разбирайтесь
<fuss> дело в том, что использовать 2д не подходит (если конечно вы не решите проблему прикручивания в нему эмеральда))
<vdrandom> ужас
<vdrandom> как всё сложно
<vdrandom> а чем тебе не метасити?
<[Raiden]> для эмеральда тем много в стиле винды :)
<fuss> ну да, у меня такие все и стоят
<vdrandom> лол
<fuss> дело в том, что эмеральд рисует окошко намного лучше яем метасити или компиз
<vdrandom> чем лучше?
<fuss> большее настроек
<vdrandom> алсо, емеральд - это декоратор
<fuss> ага
<vdrandom> ставь опенбокс
<[Raiden]> эмеральд не работает вроде без компиза или я ошибаюсь?
<fuss> бладж
<vdrandom> не работает
<fuss> без компиза - нет. но он сам рисует окошки
<fuss> так
<[Raiden]> fuss: можно кстати в хфце заюзать компиз\эмеральд )
<fuss> об не ок
<vdrandom> чем не ок то?
<fuss> да, я знаю)
<vdrandom> [Raiden], это недогном и вообще мерзость же :))
<vdrandom> хотя чем недогном, так никто и не объяснил
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-02
<fuss> ну ты поставь 4.4 крысу и потом уже говори))
<vdrandom> я пользуюсь xfce4 5 лет :)
<fuss> ага
<fuss> расскажи это бобрам)
<[Raiden]> фм, текстовый редактор, терминал там попроще, панели такие же или даже получше
<fuss> скажи в чем была проблема апдейта с 4.3 до 4.4))
<vdrandom> fuss, вот рассказываю, тебе, например
<fuss> мне не надо например))
<vdrandom> у меня не было проблем
<fuss> я юзал крысу ооочень долго)
<vdrandom> либо были, но я их быстро решил и не запомнил
<fuss> ахахаха
<ArcanumCity> подскажите на убунту vnc сервер
<fuss> да, когда 4.4 крыса перешла на половину 4.4 либ, и все что с 4.3 пришло было просто не поддерживаемое
<ArcanumCity> нормальный)
<vdrandom> ArcanumCity, там установлен
<fuss> ты наверное отошел покурить))
<ArcanumCity> в стандартном нельзя указать "разрешить подключение только с такого-то айпи"
<vdrandom> fuss, на каком дистре это было?
<fuss> это было на 8.10
<fuss> точнее
<fuss> так
<vdrandom> а, на убунту
<vdrandom> на арчике ничего подобного не случалось :)
<fuss> я юзал крысу не зависимости от дистра
<vdrandom> так что я не в курсе ваших убунтукосяков :)
<fuss> это ложь
<fuss> ты говоришь ложь
<vdrandom> нет я!
<fuss> на арчеке лололо
<fuss> не спорь ок?
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSXPfTeie2E&feature=related
<fuss> на арчеке крыса в аур еще не пошла когда была в репах бунты
<sharikoff> @op
<vdrandom> [Raiden], может, того-этого его, за троллинг?
<[Raiden]> да ладно , всеравн опусто
<fuss> что меня за тролинг? я сказал что апдейта на крысу пришел раньше на убунту чем был в ауре на арче
<vdrandom> я только не понял, к чему ты это сказал :)
<fuss> ну э
<fuss> *ну это тебе
<vdrandom> я понял, что мне. не понял, к чему. :)
<fuss> Чтоб ты не писал что меня надо кик_за_тролинг
<sharikoff> ??
<vdrandom> sharikoff, поднял банхаммер? :)
<sharikoff> @voice fuss
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qddueXkD8E
<[Raiden]> старое видео, но позитивное
<fuss> Блин, о чем спор?) О том, что пацаны с аура не ставили крысу?))
<vdrandom> я бы не советовал :)
<vdrandom> как минимум - ставить нестабильный софт :)
<vdrandom> если ты сломал себе xfce4 до того, как его выложили в стабильном виде, это какбе твои проблемы
<fuss> lol
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> а из аура я пакеты без необходимости не ставлю
<fuss> вот еще видео (сори за ссылку http://fucknhack.blogspot.com/2009/07/gnome3-compiz-fusion.html)
<fuss> ну все понятно, ты видимо играешся в линукс совсем недавно
<vdrandom> ок ок
<fuss> ага ага ок ок
<vdrandom> я играюсь в линукс, вчера поставил :)
<[Raiden]> Да не был такой косяк, вышел нвоый хфце, а апплеты на него не переписали ещё. Но релиз уже выше и его включили в убунту. - имхо тут проблема автора хфце, надо было релизить когда всё готово :)
<fuss> если ты не помнишь апдейта крысы...
<vdrandom> [Raiden], не только разработчиков xfce4, но и мейнтейнеров убунту
<vdrandom> нефиг выкладывать нестабильные пакеты в репы
<fuss> лолшто
<fuss> этот апдейт пришел все пользователям крысы
<fuss> какие репы лол
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: тогда бы орали почему не включили. Как с 11.04 вышло. гном3.0 не втюхали и куча народу пошла на федору. Если бы втюхали - остальная часть плевалась бы пол года.
<[Raiden]> всегда есть недовольные
<vdrandom> [Raiden], ну это да
<Intrpt> всем доброй
<[Raiden]> ку
<vdrandom> и тебе не хворать
<fuss> просто vrandom тогда использовал какое-то другое ДЕ, но сейчас рассказывает какая стабильная крыса, всегда на на страже гуя))
<vdrandom> fuss, я свичер, так что не исключено. А вообще я говорю не о том, что она мего-стабильная или ещё что. я не понимаю, почему её хаят гномо2фанатики-гномо3ненавистники
<vdrandom> ну и да, больше всего времени я провёл именно на xfce4 :)
<[Raiden]> ну было дело,  текущая хубунта другая
<[Raiden]> и ваще все среды прямее чем раньше в 11.10 , кроме гном3
<fuss> слушай, ну посмотреть выше по логам как ты тут доказывал про свою стабильную крысу?
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> теперь я могу говорить по русски
<fuss> это найс чо)
<[Raiden]> лучше поздно чем никогда (с)
<fuss> )
<vdrandom> fuss, ну так эту ошибку починили-то?
<vdrandom> или нет?
<sharikoff> fuss: хотите похоливарить пишите друг другу в приват
<fuss> какую ошибку?
<vdrandom> с несовместимостью
<sharikoff> vdrandom: и тебе говорю тоже самое
<fuss> какой холивар? я защищаю убунту в ее девственной безупречности))
<vdrandom> sharikoff, ок!
<fuss> с какой несовместимосью?
<sharikoff> я сейчас начну защищать канал
<vdrandom> fuss, ну про которую ты хаял xfce4
<sharikoff> и зачищать тоже
<vdrandom> лол
<fuss> видимо пока...
<fuss> или мне тут надо ыбло вспоминать апдейт на 4.6 в крысе...
<fuss> а я говорил 4.4. оштбся малость
<fuss> дайте войс) я хз что это, но дайте)
<fuss> как-то тут скучно, помогу нарисовать вашь "EMERALD"
<Pingvic> здравствуйте
<Pingvic> есть кто живой тут ?)
<Intrpt> вроде нет
<sharikoff> я есть
<sharikoff> но я неживой
<Pingvic> )))
<Pingvic> Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium found
<Pingvic> это лечится ?
<sharikoff> угу
<Pingvic> а как ?
<sharikoff> путем вставки нормального диска
<sharikoff> или путем нормальной вставки диска
<sharikoff> всмысле жесткого
<Pingvic> дак это флешка, она почему то не монтируется, хотя телефон ее видит и даже форматирует, а вот убунту не может
<sharikoff> что делать..
<sharikoff> мир несовершенен
<Pingvic> убунту видит ее, например в palimpsest ее видно, но при попытке форматнуть выскакивает эта ошибка
<Pingvic> как полечить флешку ?
<sharikoff> я думаю но медиум файнд - это не видит скорее чем видит
<Pingvic> ха
<Pingvic> а вот смотри
<Pingvic> я в терминале запускаю  sudo tail -c 0 -f /var/log/syslog
<[Raiden]> а она точно sdb
<[Raiden]> ?
<Pingvic> и вставляю ее
<Pingvic> вот че показует
<Pingvic> Nov  2 03:28:35 (none) kernel: [100639.771533] usb 2-1.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
<Pingvic> Nov  2 03:28:35 (none) kernel: [100639.867843] scsi14 : usb-storage 2-1.4:1.0
<Pingvic> Nov  2 03:28:36 (none) kernel: [100640.868650] scsi 14:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Single   Flash Reader     1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
<Pingvic> Nov  2 03:28:36 (none) kernel: [100640.870452] sd 14:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<Pingvic> Nov  2 03:28:37 (none) kernel: [100641.289074] NVRM: os_raise_smp_barrier(), invalid context!
<Pingvic> Nov  2 03:28:37 (none) kernel: [100641.303907] NVRM: os_raise_smp_barrier(), invalid context!
<Pingvic> Nov  2 03:28:38 (none) kernel: [100642.053040] sd 14:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<[Raiden]> ok
<Pingvic> в том sdb она или нет я не особо уверен ))
<Pingvic> а ну вот же пишет что "sd 14:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk"
<Pingvic> есть идеи как ее оживить ?)
<[Raiden]> у меня нет.
<[Raiden]> с 1 из моих 3 флшек был косяк, но ошибка другая. прошло когда ядро на пару версий обновилось
<[Raiden]> возможно это нетот случай
<Pingvic> да не, тут другое ... винда тоже не видет и 11.10 тоже и 10.10 и 10.04
<[Raiden]> забей тогда. Ну или погугли какие есть средства  для формата )
<Pingvic> да гуглю
<[Raiden]> под винду включительно
<Pingvic> ниче конкретного по этой ошибке нету
<Pingvic> все только спрашуют везде )))
<shenmue> всем пыщь
<User551[web]> привет, народ. есть ли какой-нибудь патч для исправления часовых поясов (в связи с отменой перехода на зимнее время). В шелле система вроде правильное время показывает, а zenoss (система мониторинга) присылает сообщения из "будущего". ПогомÐ
<Ilshat1> User551[web]: как из будущего, если время назад должно переводиться
<Ilshat1> из прошлого )
<User860[web]> kukundze
<User860[web]> здравствуйте! нужна помощь
<User860[web]> у меня все файло пропало и домашних папок
<User860[web]> убунта 10,04 lts
<boris_t> хомяка чтоль форматнули???
<boris_t> или  чнго сделали, что все пропало?
<sharikoff> все файло и домашний тапок
<User860[web]> пытался поставить vmware вчера
<User860[web]> сейчас сохраняю файлы на рабочий стол - не сохраняет
<User860[web]> ну так сталкивался с такой проблемой ктонить
<boris_t> sudo chown <пользователь>:<группа> /home/<пользователь>
<boris_t> sudo chmod 700 /home/<пользователь>
<User860[web]> <boris_t> sudo chown <пользователь>:<группа> /home/<пользователь>     - а в группе что писать?
<User860[web]> ошибка при копировании в рабочий чтол пишет не доступа
<boris_t> пиши тоже имя пользователя в группе
<boris_t> man chown , man chmod
<User860[web]> чет ничего не получилось та же ошибка, отказано в доступе
<boris_t> sudo chown -R <пользователь>:<группа> /home/<пользователь>
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<jlewka> подскажите чат по Windows тематики, кроме Windows-ru || Windows
<Evilkiss> ку
<Evilkiss> Наааарод, всё жопа
<Evilkiss> не получается установить pavucontrol 1.0
<Evilkiss> Выдаёт какую-то ошибку в терминале, не могу понять, что за ошибка... конфигуратция прошла без ошибок, а когда стал устанавливать, то выдаёт ошибка
<Evilkiss> Ошибка такого рода: "mainwindow.cc:164: error: ‘GDK_KEY_Escape’ was not declared in this scope"
<Ilshat1> а как ты запускаешь
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: sudo make install
<Ilshat1> переменная или метод была объявлена в другой области видимости. то ест ьк примеру обращается к приватному методу. это про ошибку )
<Ilshat1> а че с репа не ставишь?
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: нету такого репа для убунты 10.04, уже всё облазил
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: вот вся ошибка: http://paste.ubuntu.com/726073/
<Ilshat1> ну есть версия 0.9 в репах
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: точно, она уже установлена...
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: Просто, я скомпилировал pulseaudio версии 1.1 без ошибок....звук работает,всё отлично. Но не могу установить pavucontrol, а также не могу изменять настройки звука, не включаются
<Ilshat1> лучше бы все ставил с репов. и проблем не должно быть
<Ilshat1> а компилить надо в крайних случаях
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: я тебе говорю, нету репов pulseaudio 1.1 для убунту 10.04
<Ilshat1> а зачем тебе именно 1.1?
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: короче, ты не знаешь, что это за ошибки?
<Ilshat1> я знаю , что это за ошибки. но не знаю как исправляются.
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: она поддерживает passthrough для многоканального звука через оптику
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: версии ниже 1.0 это не поддерживали...
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: теперь у меня звук работает в фильмах и Dolby Digital и DTS, но не могу управлять звуком...а также почему-то не работает banshee
<Ilshat1> в репе лежит версия 1.0
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: дай
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: это в синаптике?
<Ilshat1> sudo aptitude show pulseaudio
<Ilshat1> а не. версия 0.9. просто написали через символ ":" и покзалось , что это 1.0.9
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: ну, вот...
<Ilshat1> пробуй просто "sudo make"
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: а что и такое возможно?
<Ilshat1> ну вообще перед sudo make install обычно делают просто sudo make. т.е. сперва компилируют. потом ставят
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: возможно, но опять те же самые ошибки
<sharikoff> Evilkiss: поставь  libxml++-2.6
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: странно, звук в медиа плеерах работает и в youtube, а вот в banshee нет...и может ещё где-то не работает, но пока не проверял
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: а это что такое?
<sharikoff> либа
<sharikoff> и вапще компилировать в убунте -грех
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: libxml++2.6-2    libxml++2.6c2a   libxml++2.6-dbg  libxml++2.6-dev  libxml++2.6-doc
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: что из этого ставить?
<sharikoff> я бы поставил все
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: может и грех, но другого не остаётся...
<boris_t> собери deb пакет, а потом установи его , а то потом запаришся его выковыривать из системы
<boris_t> тулза вроде есть для сборки пакетов
<sharikoff> чекинстал
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: короче установил все, которые были...ошибки не исчезли
<Ilshat1> checkinstall и auto-apt для сборки дебов
<Evilkiss> sharikoff: если я знал раньше, что можно собирать deb, то я бы так и сделал, я просто новичок в убунте. Вот учусь.
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: спасибо, запишу....будем в будущем знать.
<Ilshat1> Evilkiss, а че 11ый убунту не поставишь?
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: Это значит, что с помощью этого деба,я одним кликом установил и потом если нужно удалил,да?
<boris_t> да
<Ilshat1> Evilkiss: да, будешь работать как с остальными пакетами
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: она ещё пока сырая, там не работает два экрана в режиме separate
<Ilshat1> Evilkiss: 11.04 врятли сырая )
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: ну, я уже не помню, что именно, но я уже и 11.04 и 11.10, но удалил их сразу, в них, что-то было, что у меня не работало.
<Ilshat1> а хотя. мой рабочий пк на 11.04. но пульса 1.1 нету в репе
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: вспомнил, в 11.04 не работало на два экрана, а в 11.10 нету классик моде
<Ilshat1> ладно. пойду обедать
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: а есть ли там версия 1.0?
<Ilshat1> 0.9.2
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: значит...пока нет смысла ставить 11.04...а версия выше ещё сырая, приятного апетита
<Ilshat1> Evilkiss: вот тут написаны требования (requirments) http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/DownloadPulseAudio#Binaries
<Ilshat1> возможно стоит какой то пакет обновить
<Evilkiss> Ilshat1: спасибо, пойду смотреть
<Ilshat1> я буду через час.
<Evilkiss> Народ, вот скажите мне, это ошибка или нет? "make[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
<Evilkiss> make[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'."
<Evilkiss> короче, очень весело....звук есть, но не везде...и настройки звука,не могу изменить...
<admin-skif-biz> тест
<ubuntuhelp> admin-skif-biz, Понг понг понг...
<admin-skif-biz> ух ты.. перешел с подключения по адсл на впн
<admin-skif-biz> народ. пиджин не хочет подключаться.. ждет сетевого соединения
<boris_t> что значит ждет сетевое соединение??? куда не хочет подключаться??? при таком вопросе хочется послать читать маны и гуглить!
<admin-skif-biz> помогло выключение и включение учетной записи
<admin-skif-biz> куда пиджин не хочет подключаться.. кто ж его знает... к сети, видимо
<avas> Всем добрый!!!
<avas> Очень нуждаюсь в помощи понастройке WIFI карточки . система - ubuntu 11.10 server
<avas> система карточку видит но все попытки её поднять приводят к зависанию
<avas> насмерть :-)
<Ilshat1> поднять? она отключена ?
<avas> Как можно вычислить больное место ?
<avas> ifconfig - показывает её только с ключём -а
<sharikoff> ifconfig eth0 up
<avas> iwconfig - тоже
<|rapidsp|> а как выглядят попытки поднятия?
<sharikoff> ifconfig ath0 tochnee
<avas> ifconfig wlan0 up
<sharikoff> nu da ili tak
<Ilshat1> а если написать просто ifconfig. в списке есть карта?
<avas> просто нету
<avas> были попытки  sudo /etc/init.d/ networking restart
<|rapidsp|> ifconfig wlan0 up и смотреть tail -f /var/log/syslog
<avas> |rapidsp|  -  после этой команды сразу виснет намертво
<avas> помогает только reset
<Ilshat1> а на других ОС работает?
<avas> на винде идеально
<avas> Но нехочу из принципа :-)
<Ilshat1> ifconfig -a покзывает интерфейс wifi?
<avas> хочется счовсем от винды отказаться
<avas> Ilshat1  да
<boris_t> карточка какая , может в дрова хдело
<avas> обзывает wlan0
<avas> level one wnc - 0301
<avas> Ядро грузит модуль rtl8180
<avas> для работы с карточкой
<Ilshat1> avas: а как ты вычисляешь модуль?
<avas> lspci
<avas> lspci -vs и номер который перед названием карточки
<avas> потом lsmod | grep и название модуля показывает что от него дополнительно зависит
<avas> Эх обед закончился
<avas> Ладно всем спасибо за желание помочь !!!:)
<Ilshat1> а че за интерфейс pan0?
<Ilshat1> синий зуб наверно
<SergeyIT> пикг
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<Ilshat1> есть у меня файл. там длинный текст в одну строку. греп выводит всю строку. может есть какие то другие методы. мне лично просто узнать, сколько вхождений
<boris_t> man grep !!!!
<Ilshat1> boris_t: ага. я в курсе
<boris_t> и флаг -c  ни очем тебе не говорит????
<Ilshat1> boris_t: не -c , а -co
<Ilshat1> а хотя. -c
<Ilshat1> -o мне помог вывести текст
<jlewka> подскажите, а как можно узнать ип виртуальной машины, запущенной vbox ?
<Zogar> jlewka: конечно
<jlewka> Zogar, ?
<Zogar> jlewka: запусти, например, систему в VM и посмотри какой айпишник она захавала. Как - зависит от системы. если винда то в трее значок или в консоли ipconfig
<jlewka> Zogar, окей, а если она запущена с ключом --type headless ?
<Zogar> jlewka: ну можно сначала и без ключа запустить и глянуть
<Zogar> jlewka: тебе для чего вообще?
<jlewka> Zogar, да глупость, можно же как нить, интерфес же я определил для системы=\
<iehon> всем привет. меня видно?
<Zogar> jlewka: в логах роутера посмотреть тоже вариант, да еще и прописать в правилах назначение по мак-адресу. Сканером nmap пройтись можно по своей сети. Да тыщи способов, на самом деле
<jlewka> Zogar, как зачем, на удаленном компе запустил virtualbox в нем запущена ubuntu-server
<jlewka> Zogar, ужас)  мне уже совсем экзотические способы предлогаешь )
<Zogar> iehon: нет, ты спрятался
<iehon> меня видно?
<iehon> ))
<Zogar> iehon: щас ты спросишь еще один странный вопрос "а можете мне помочь?" )
<iehon> видимо я уже такой не первый )
<jlewka> млин, должен же быть способ
<Zogar> jlewka: man virtualbox наверное )
<iehon> нужна помощь. буду рад если кто-нибудь откликнется:
<iehon> не соединяет по pppoe
<iehon> ubuntu 11.10
<iehon> jmc карточка сетевая (jmc250)
<iehon> на bc44 раньше соединение устанавливалось
<iehon> помогите люди добрые. в нете не нашел решения
<Zogar> iehon: т е ты думаешь что дело в карточке точно? а не в настройках?
<iehon> ноут новый iru505?
<iehon> упс. с вопросом опечатка, клава непривычная.
<iehon> провайдер тот же, ось та же 64бит
<iehon> карточку вижу, eth0 устанавливает соединение автоматом. но pppoe не соединяет - таймауты
<iehon> рядом машина на xp соединяется
<iehon> права на resolv.conf нормальные
<iehon> не знаю куда копать.
<Zogar> iehon: значит, дело не в карточке а в настройках. Это уже к провайдеру, наверное. Всякие логины, пароли, MTU надо знать
<iehon> дрова на сетевуху через ndiswrapper не ставятся, не знает таких
<iehon> рядом комп на xp соединяется
<Zogar> iehon: а тяжело перетыкать провод провайдерский туда-сюда? Может, взять роутер и не иметь себе орган-мозг?
<Zogar> роутер типа Dlink DIR-300 отлично пашет и отлично стоит 1200 рублёв
<iehon> а  у убунты может быть проблема с соединением из-за того что карточка сетевая на гигабит?
<Zogar> jlewka: если карточка видна и айпишник назначает автоматом, значит ндисвраппер который пихает карточке виндовые дрова - нафиг не нужен. Проблема в настройках дозвонщика
<iehon> попробую вручную прописать настройки pppoeconf
<jlewka> Zogar, вафля слабая
<jlewka> в нем
<Zogar> jlewka: ога. но грамотнее - взять роутер. А насчет слабой вафли - у тебя частный дом в 300 квадратов?
<jlewka> Zogar, нет, но уже на кухне сеть не редко падает,
<jlewka> хз почему так плохо работает(
<Zogar> jlewka: этой вафли на квартиру более чем хватает. Мы сейчас говорим о каком роутере? Дир 300? Ты его пробовал?
<jlewka> Zogar, Dir-300 он стоит, мб у меня брак, но вафля очень слабая
<Zogar> jlewka: может тогда не надо лечить насморк ампутацией носа? Если есть роутер и слабая вафля - зачем отказываться от него и юзать провод+дозвонщик?
<Zogar> jlewka: перепрошить роутер на более свежую прошивку или DD-WRT пробовал?
<jlewka> Zogar, более свежую ставил, тоже самое DD-WRT нет
<Zogar> jlewka: изучи вопрос его работы на DD-WRT тогда
<The_MEk> а между кухней и помещением, где роутер стоит, есть толстые стены? или железобетонн?
<Zogar> jlewka: еще узнай в чем именно проблема - именно роутер плохо сигнал шлет или дрова в убунте на вайфай-карточке нестабильно пашут. Такое давно у меня было, во встроенной интел-вайфай картой в ноуте
<The_MEk> вафля на отражённом сигнале плохо работает, скорость довольно сильно падает
<jlewka> The_MEk, точно не знаю, но вроде железобетон
<jlewka> но у чужих вафлей, сигнал сильнее помоему)
<jlewka> у вафли соседей
<Zogar> к соседям цепляешься? нормально сигнал держит, не рвет?
<jlewka> а на виртуалбоксе есть что нить типо виртуального дисплее, но для ssh
<The_MEk> выбери для роутера место, откуда максимально прямой сигнал идти будет во-все места в квартире
<The_MEk> ИМХО тут дело именно в местоположении роутера
<Zogar> The_MEk: +1 В коридор или на кухню, например. Тоже влияет
<The_MEk> у меня тоже на кухне в углу рвёт, а на улице напротив окна нормально
<chapt> на отраженном сигнале? а что вайфля только с прямым работает? О_О
<chapt> The_MEk: жжошь
<The_MEk> стандарт n с отражёнкой нормально работает, а при обычная вафле на отражённом сильно много помех получается
<chapt> а что такое "отраженный" сигнал?
<The_MEk> ну хз, практика показывает, что именно при условии чисто тражённого сигнала уровень этого сигнала падает в разы
<jlewka> The_MEk, к соседя не пробывал, все залочено, но палочек они боьше выдают чем моя)
<Zogar> chapt: отраженный не отраженный - а я такое тоже видел, в сталинском доме еле пробивало из комнаты на кухню
<The_MEk> при этом по кухне ходишь и сигнал скачет как ужаленный
<chapt> не путайте теплое с мягким - если у вас сигнал слабый это одно, а если в доме просто есть слепые пятна это совсем другое
<Zogar> The_MEk: +1 подтверждаю )
<The_MEk> нее
<The_MEk> сигнал сильный, достаточно сильный чтобы ловить на расстоянии 5-7 метров, но бетонная стена перекрывает прямой сигнал от вафли и работа идёт только на отражённом от стен сигнале
<chapt> The_MEk: просто то что ты говоришь просто напросто прорыв в электродлинамике и рапространении радиоволн
<The_MEk> вот тут и начинаются свистопляски
<chapt> так сигнал сильный? или слабый я не пойму?
<The_MEk> ну хз... я такую картину оч много раз наблюдал
<chapt> вообще по теории сигнал может быть вообще нулевым, хотя передатчик находится в трех метрах, так называемые слепые пятна, в виду интерференции и многолучевости излучаемого сигнала
<Zogar> jlewka: на палочки и уровень сигнала пофиг. Ты попробуй все варианты вобщем - выясни в роутере ли дело (например подцепись из винды - рвет или нет сигнал), затем сместоположением роутера поиграйся, ну и попробуй DD-WRT, если прям точно в нем дело, а не в вайфайных 
<The_MEk> когда в помещении  без стен на расстоянии 5-7 метров уровень сигнала изумительный, но в трёх метрах от источника но за 50-70 см кирпичной армированной стерной сигнала почти нет
<chapt> причем самое смешное что лечится это перестановкой модема, иногда помогает тупо покрутить антенки вокруг оси, немного поменять поляризацию
<The_MEk> и такое бывает
<chapt> The_MEk:  именно - твоему вниманию представлено слепое пятно
<chapt> интерференция в действии
<chapt> к тому же  армированная кирпичная стена  дает большое затухание
<chapt> засунь вафлю в заземленную кастрюлю - о чудо, на расстоянии 1 см от кастрюли сигнала может не быть -если стенки кастрюли толстые
<SergeyIT> а может в стене кто золотой клад спрятал
<chapt> ага, можно расковырять )
<The_MEk> угу, а как быть если в 5 метрах по прямой за этой же стеной сигнал значительно выше ем в трёх метрах?
<chapt> еще раз, значит около стенки слепое пятно
<valaam1986> всем ку!
<Zogar> ребят, вы щас сферического коня в вакууме обсуждаете. Понятно, что общая картина сигнала получается только в комплексе мер
<SergeyIT> Zogar, а больше нечего обсуждать
<chapt> ну и приятно же коня пообсуждать
<jlewka> лучше подскажите как узнать  ип гостевой системы, запущеннй на виртуальной машие с параметром --type headless
<jlewka> )
<chapt> http://goo.gl/Zkexu - раздел интерференция неплохо описан эффект, да и вообще полезно почитать некоторым )
<|rapidsp|> че за чушь
<baronos> хех, зашел через прокси американский, и мюзик гугл кинул инвайт на почку свою прикольная фигня и музыки полно)
<baronos> почту**
<Evilkiss> Всем привет!
<Dimon4eG> привет
<Evilkiss> ух, пришлось опять всю убунту устанавливать заного
<Evilkiss> офигеть
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<Dimon4eG> бывает...
<Evilkiss> SergeyIT: После этих квестов по установке pulseaudio 1.1
<SergeyIT> надо было попробовать на тестовой системе, а не основной
<Onkeltem> Глюпый pidgin
<Onkeltem> Такой с одной стороны клёвый, а вот некоторые вещи - блин, ну просто непонятно кто делал и зачем
<SergeyIT> он не глупый, а какой есть
<Evilkiss> SergeyIT: ты имеешь ввиду, установить на комп две убунту...одна для теста, а другая для основного использования?
<SergeyIT> Evilkiss, да
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: нет доступа к функциям контакта, когда ты с ним общаешься в окне
<Evilkiss> SergeyIT: я уже начинаю думать об этом сам...
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: кроме как глупостью разрабов это назвать сложно
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, а может это никому и не надо?
<Evilkiss> SergeyIT: но,главное...что я хотел проверить, проверил. И очень рад, что новая версия пульса поддерживает passthrough
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: нет, надо. Я готов спроить, в вопосах эргономики неплохо подкован
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, мне, к примеру, не надо
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: пример 1) тебе кто-то написал, кто не в списке контактов, ты хочешь его авторизовать, добавить, и тд - ты не можешь это сделать из чат окна.
<baronos> есть 7 инвайтов на гугл мюзик надо кому?)
<Intrpt> baronos: скиньь один глянуть, что там интересного..
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT:  пример 2) кто-то в оффлайне предпочитает быть, ты с ним общаешься, и решаешь что хочешь видеть его, даже когда он в оффлайне. Опять же - такой функции тут нет
<SergeyIT>  Onkeltem, кто надо у меня авторизованы
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: то есть в примере 1 - ты УЖЕ общаешься, но не можешь добавить )
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: это смешной аргумент, так как ве кто у тебя авторизованы проходили процедуру авторизации )
<Onkeltem> вопрос в том, как это происходит
<Onkeltem> Да о чем мы говорим - функции для buddy не доступны когда у тебя открыт buddy
<dmay> о, а у меня так войс и не пролюбился?
<dmay> нате вам тогда вбросик http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2011/10/04/617862/WP_000039.sm.jpg
<chapt> а что тут такого, в яблофоне последнем он тоже есть
<dmay> а в ведроидах? :3
<dmay> госпаде, в гмыло тоже new look запилили...
<dmay> гугел кен нот инту дезигн :(
<|rapidsp|> унити? :)
<dmay> при чем тут унити?
<tarru> âñåì ïðèâåò!
<ubuntuhelp> tarru! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tarru> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> tarru! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tarru> ïà
<tarru> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> tarru! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Postal> tarru: кодировку смени на утф 8
<tarru> ñìåíèë
<ubuntuhelp> tarru! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tarru> íå ïîìîãàåò(
<ubuntuhelp> tarru! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Postal> значет не сменил)
<Zogar> tarru: change codepage from ISO/WIN-1251 to UTF8 in your program
<Zogar> tarru: smeni kodirovky blya )
<chapt> tarru: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0
<tarru> capitani hule?
<chapt> !op
<tarru> ya v nastroyakh smenil
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<tarru> ok, sha
<Zogar> tarru: aga, imenno oi
<Postal> он ушол уже)
<tarru> сменилась?
<Postal> да
<tarru> ура
<amarovita> Кто-то лечил проблему с тормозами HSQLDB (либреофис, опенофис) связанную с Джава JRE? И как?
<Zogar> там настройки памяти есть в опеновисе, увеличением
<[Raiden]> http://yatv.ru/ru/channel,records?shortname=linuxtv
<Cash> привет всем
<Cash> помогите, у меня pidgin не работает ???
<Cash> точнее Не работает Icq в Empathy
<FFalcon> никто случае не знает подобие русского форума/канала о sane ?
<[Raiden]> незнаю, можеш ьпопробовать linuxforum.ru какой-нить
<dmay> [Raiden]: а провославный ютубчик линуксоиды не уважают, чтоль?
<[Raiden]> без понятия
<User239[web]> всем привет в этом чатике!11
<Intrpt> ой как солнечно стало после таких слов =))
<[Raiden]> Внешний вид макоси не даёт покоея даже кедоводам http://knotes.ru/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Muuh_remix_by_seanbarman1.png
<yacoov> привет всем
<yacoov> ну что тут происходит?
<yacoov> о чем болтаем?
<baronos> 5 инвайтов осталось на гугл мюзик, кому надо пишите в личку мыло)
<yacoov> алексдевилликс как ты?
<yacoov> что за гугл музик?
<dmay> [Raiden]: и не стремно тащить в систему разные каки? особенно это мерзкое глобалменю
<yacoov> баронос бесплатно музыку качать?
<dmay> yacoov: бесплатно закачивать полгода, а вот потом уже скачивать, ога
<User768[web]> подскажите пожалусто установил ubuntu 11.10  как установить драйвера на  radion 9600pro или где почитать. зарание спасибо
<dmay> !ATI | User768[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User768[web]: Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<[Raiden]> никак, для таких карт только открытый драйвер и он скоере всего используется уже
<[Raiden]> dmay: закрытый нельзя ставить для карт ниже hd2ххх
<dmay> [Raiden]: атипроблемы :3
<User768[web]>    тут прочитал что  в новых версиях убунту  решили  проблему с драйверами на старые  ати  а где поподробней почитать не нашел
<[Raiden]> посмотри /var/log/Xorg.0.log , если там выбран драйвер radeon , то у тебя уже всё ок.
<[Raiden]> т.к. другого драйвера нет
<[Raiden]> Если только его же с свн поставить, посвежей - но это сам гугли.
<yacoov> или с иксорг-едгерс
<yacoov> ппв
<yacoov> а
<yacoov> скайлайн)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: полгода?хмммм...вот как у меня 20гб за час полгода качались оказыцца
<User768[web]> всем спс  за помощ
<yacoov> почему фолкорр?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: лолшто? они таки запилили скорость наконец?
<skai-falkorr> yacoov: попроси у мамы очочки.тебе срочно надо, чтобы видеть
<skai-falkorr> dmay: сразу.я еще летом загонял музончик
<yacoov> ну фалкорр
<chapt> а какой битрейты у мьюзика кстати?
<skai-falkorr> оригинальный наскока я помню.кроме флаков и рпочего лосслеса.
<skai-falkorr> их он конвертил
<skai-falkorr> раньше
<skai-falkorr> все это есть в хелпе
<ZeRoY> Привет, есть кто ? =)
<Zogar> ZeRoY: нету. никого нету.
<ZeRoY> =)
<ZeRoY> Zogar: Не подскажешь как в ubuntu 11.04 в браузере - нормальный шрифт поставить ? =) Только перешел на линуху, шрифты - ужасные =(
<Zogar> ZeRoY: какой браузер?
<ZeRoY> FireFox
<Zogar> ZeRoY: М/б другой браузер поставить? Файрфокс сомнительная хрень )
<ZeRoY> Та и в Opere тоже шрифты не очень, может это в убунту надо установить отдельно шрифты ?)
<Zogar> ZeRoY: Может быть. В настройках шрифтов не ковырялся? Сглаживание и прочее
<ZeRoY> Сглаживание стоит. А в твоем браузере какой шрифт стоит ? (там 2 грыфы - Моноширинный и Обычный шрифты )
<[Raiden]> http://www.shatlovsky.ru/2008/09/21/firefox-linux-idealnye-shrifty/
<User669[web]> Кто подскажет как сделать сгорающие окошки?
<[Raiden]> User669[web]: 1. твоё де должно использоват ькомпиз  , 2. надо ставит ьдополнительыне пакеты с эффектами , 3. доставить compizconfig-settings-manager и запустить ccsm
<[Raiden]> и там ищи
<User669[web]> вооот. 1 сделано. Что за дополнительный пакет?
<[Raiden]> compiz-plugins-extra
<[Raiden]> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<[Raiden]> возможно это 1 и тоже не помню
<User669[web]> поставил
<User669[web]> так вроде увидел
<User669[web]> буду пробовать
<User669[web]> спасибо!
<[Raiden]> в квине сделали распад и растворение, а вот про сгорание забыли
<User669[web]> да я вот досих пор дотыкаться до этого не могу....
<User669[web]> хм... я не так давно с окна слез. что за квин?
<[Raiden]> оконный менеджер в kde
<User669[web]> ааа
<[Raiden]> кстати, я незнаю, есть ли огонь в новом компизе )
<User669[web]> есть=)
<User669[web]> сделал...
<User669[web]> но не знаю новый ли это компиз=)
<[Raiden]> а.. вижу, в анимейшен аддон
<User669[web]> да да да
<Gotoxa[web]> Вся проблема тут. http://www.paste-it.com/view/78262199
<dmay> тоска и апатия
<dmay> а, тут ещё не ночь
<Gotoxa[web]> Grub2 не хочет давать свой конфиг. http://www.paste-it.com/view/78262199 Чем можно решить?
<User887[web]> периодически пропадает сеть, уже замучила. пробовал перезагружать net-tools , не помогает, сеть появляется только после перезагрузки. какие логи можно посмотреть для выявления причин?
<[Raiden]> Gotoxa[web]: sudo update-grub мне как то привычней , а про ошибку незнаю
<Gotoxa[web]> Raiden: ты предлагаешь мне заменить второй граб на первый?
<[Raiden]> вчерашние новости , но на русском http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2011_10&new=77
<[Raiden]> Gotoxa[web]: нет
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga:~$ dpkg -S update-grub
<[Raiden]> grub2-common: /usr/sbin/update-grub
<Snowdrift> посоветуйте текстовый редактор хороший с подсветкой синтаксиса html css php ruby....
<AndreX> в gedit всё это есть
<Gotoxa[web]> Raiden: каким бы образом я не пытался конфиг получить, он пишет одно и то же.
<Snowdrift> вот бы textmate на убунту
<User800[web]> периодически пропадает сеть, уже замучила. пробовал перезагружать net-tools , не помогает, сеть появляется только после перезагрузки. какие логи можно посмотреть для выявления причин?
<Snowdrift> dmesg
<User800[web]> <Snowdrift> кто их генерирует?
<[Raiden]> Gotoxa[web]: Я сразу сказал что не знаю ничего по ошибке... В гугле пусто?
<AndreX> Gotoxa[web]: спроси на форуме или на #ubuntu
<User800[web]> сообщения от ядра выводимые командой dmesg имеют временные метки? как их посмотреть?
<[Raiden]> посмотри /var/log/syslog там наверное будет отже с мтками
<andrey_> редактор sublime text 2
<User470[web]> проблемы с сетью. что делать?!
<andrey_> он как textmate
<andrey_> http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<User470[web]> в какой файл выводит свои сообщения ядро? а в какой файл выводят свои сообщения сетевые демоны, а?
<AndreX> kern.log
<AndreX> !log | User470[web] вобщем ищи, у каждого почти сервиса свой лог
<ubuntuhelp> User470[web] вобщем ищи, у каждого почти сервиса свой лог: Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<User921[web]> я извиняюсь, сеть всё время пропадает.
<User921[web]> в какой файл выводит свои сообщения ядро? а в какой файл выводят свои сообщения сетевые демоны, а? [22:01] <+User470[web]> и вообще, как такое может быть, что пинга нет а значок в области уведомлений показывает, что сетевой кабель подключён? в чём м
<AndreX> !log > User921[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User921[web], please see my private message
<User921[web]> <AndreX> подскажи как посмотреть приватное сообщение этого бота?
<AndreX> User921[web]: там вкладки ц вебгейта в верху он открылся в одной из них
<AndreX> !network > User921[web] попробуй в ручную настроить, без нм
<ubuntuhelp> User921[web], please see my private message
<jlewka> !network > jlewka
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, please see my private message
<User972[web]> я жутко извиняюсь но сеть опять пропала. я боюсь пропустить ответ. поэтому снова вопрос :как такое может быть, что пинга нет а значок в области уведомлений показывает, что сетевой кабель подключён? в чём может быть проблема?
<AndreX> а как пингуеш?
<[Raiden]> и что
<User972[web]> ping 111.111.111.111  вот так
<[Raiden]> а если 87.250.251.3
<[Raiden]> )
<User972[web]> без разницы (
<AndreX> попробуй без нм сеть настроить
<User972[web]>  <AndreX> без чего?
<AndreX> нетворк менеджера
<User972[web]> <AndreX> как?
<[Raiden]> в ifconfig хотя 1 ифейс показывается?
<AndreX> !network
<ubuntuhelp> Настройка проводной и ВайФай сети вручную здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8_%D0%B2%D1%80%D1%83%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%8E про Wi-Fi на анг. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ps: !network-manager !ip-balancing !wifi-ap
<User972[web]> и зачем? есть соображения или для просто так?
<User972[web]>  <[Raiden]> ifconfig  не пробовал. вот как сеть пропадёт - обязательно попробую
<[Raiden]> ты сча покажи
<[Raiden]> пока работает
<User972[web]> а-а...минутку
<User972[web]> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:f5:9e:98:7f             inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::290:f5ff:fe9e:987f/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:17899 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:11459 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000       
<AndreX> мдя
<SergeyIT> и когда отвалится покажи, чтобы сравнить
<[Raiden]> видимо это в какой-то роутер идет или модем.
<User972[web]> <SergeyIT> (прозревая) понил-понил....
<yacoov> пам парам!
<[Raiden]> Я думаю ничего не меняется , когда отваливается
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> по ип уже ясно, что этот комп куда-то ещё втыкается, вот там наверное отваливается
<[Raiden]> поэтому и значек показывает что сеть есть. Ещё бы ей не быть, по локалке.
<yacoov> за натом?
<yacoov> пусть проверит свой рутер
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], согласен, бывает, у меня вчера подобное на роутере было - вф работает, а провод - нет
<yacoov> тогда в винде должна быть та ж
<yacoov> же ситуатция
<[Raiden]> угу
<SergeyIT> не факт
<User319[web]> ну вот опять(((  к сожалению забыл ifconfig посмотреть, когда отвалилось. если кто то чё то сказал, пожалуйста продублируйте
<AndreX> User319[web]: иди проверяй железки провода и прова матери
<User319[web]> <AndreX> с этим всё в порядке. клянусь!
<AndreX> чёто так не кажется
<[Raiden]> ну может конечно какая-то экзотичная сетевуха и драйвер кривой
<[Raiden]> фиг знает )
<AndreX> или конфликт нм с interfaces
<User319[web]>  <AndreX>  так так... уже какиетомысли приходят, давайте разовьём. что такое interfaces?
<yacoov> или 2 интерфейса в нм конфиге
<AndreX> /etc/network/interfaces
<User319[web]> <AndreX> опять не понял..
<User319[web]> <yacoov> как проверить?
<User319[web]> кхм...
<AndreX> User319[web]: там настройки сети в ручную ставятся обычно, и иногда или всегда эти настройки начинают конфликтовать с настройками network manager
<yacoov> на нм-апплет правой кноп. мыши и на свойства
<User319[web]>  <AndreX> где-там? я знаю только апплет о котором сказал <yacoov>.
<AndreX> /etc/network/interfaces
<User319[web]> <AndreX>  ввёл /etc/network/interfaces .    пишет - command not found
<AndreX> дык это не команда, а конфиг
<User319[web]>  <AndreX> дык его чё- удалить что л и ?
<yacoov> это и есть ведь свойства интерфейса
<AndreX> User319[web]: покажи чё в нём
<AndreX> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<User319[web]> auto lo                                     iface lo inet loopback                                и это всё!
<[Raiden]> так и должно быть
<[Raiden]> енсли нетворк менеджер используется
<AndreX> ну значит или аппаратное чтото или в нм настройки кревые
<User319[web]>   <AndreX> ну и как в нм настройки поправить?
<yacoov> поставь auto eth0
<User319[web]> <AndreX>  насчёт "аппаратное чё то " могу сказать, что в винде работает
<AndreX> а хотя какая раница он полюбому автоматом берёт, так как ты их даже незнаеш как найти
<AndreX> значит апаратное
<AndreX> это акончательный диагноз))
<User319[web]> <AndreX>  насчёт "аппаратное чё то " могу сказать, что в винде работает!!!!
<yacoov> :)
<yacoov> так зделай следущее. удали eth0 из network-managera. а потом добавь его заного
<yacoov> хм
<User972[web]> (((((((((((((((
<User972[web]> Опять!!(
<yacoov> снова дисконнект?
<User972[web]> увы
<User972[web]> но сейчас хотя бы модем перезагружается по телнету.
<SergeyIT> User972[web], а если после зависания перезагрузить модем, связь восстанавливается?
<User972[web]> не всегда. иногда да , а иногда модем даже перестаёт пинговаться
<User972[web]> и помогает только перезагрузка компа
<Samatron> привет
<Samatron> кто подскажет - почему убунту тормозит стала послеу становки новой версии
<User523[web]> ещё раз увы.
<SergeyIT> Samatron, unity ?
<Samatron> SergeyIT - что спросил?
<Samatron> пока вообще не привычное меню
<SergeyIT> Samatron, DE какой выбран? Unity - по-умолчанию. Unity-2d можно выбрать в диалоге при логине.
<SergeyIT> Samatron, для юнити требуется хорошая видео карта и дрова
<User523[web]> кто может мне объяснить как оно происходит теоретически.@@ вот приложение хочет выйти в интернет. оно посылает ядру сообщение о желании открыть сокет. правильно? и передаёт название процесса с которым нужно установить связь. @@если проÑ
<SergeyIT> User523[web]: кто РјРѕР - чего сказал?
<AndreX> )
<SergeyIT> !255 > User523[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User523[web], please see my private message
<AndreX> User523[web]: пиши короче
<SergeyIT> он опять отвалился
<User523[web]> кто может мне объяснить как оно происходит теоретически.
<User523[web]> вот приложение хочет выйти в интернет. оно посылает ядру сообщение о желании открыть сокет. правильно? и передаёт название процесса с которым нужно установить связь.
<User523[web]> если процесс локальный - ядро перенаправляет его соему процессу. @@если не локальный - что дальше?
<Samatron> в начале установил 10 версию, работала ОТЛИЧНО
<SergeyIT> 11-ая сырая еще
<yacoov> сидел бы на десятой
<SergeyIT> Samatron, выбери unity-2d - будет пошустрее
<ghabit> Помогите. Не могу принтер использовать свой - hp p1006. Подсоединяю, выскакивает окошко hp printer driver plug-in installation, нажимаю d (download рекомендуемое) и потом ошибка - Plug-in file does not match its digital signature, File may have been corrupted or altered. Error code: 2
<User180[web]> да чтож такое то, а!!!!! увы мне, увы((
<Cat1> вот человек парится. я бы давно остригся и поставил винду
<User180[web]> <Cat1>)
<Cat1> =)
<etalord> доброе время суток! почему не работает команда service samba restart? служба работает, а остановить не могу )) стоит убунту сервер 11.10 , самба поставилась автоматом при установке :)
<SergeyIT> etalord, а что отвечает
<etalord> :~# service samba restart
<etalord> samba: unrecognized service
<AndreX> smb
<AndreX> наверно
<etalord> :~# service smb restart
<etalord> smb: unrecognized service
<dmay> а не smbd ли даже?
<etalord> йес! :)
<dmay> и вообще, откуда ненависть к самбе?
<etalord> спасибо )
<etalord> нет ненависти, просто чтобы знать, как рестартнуть :)
<SergeyIT> dmay, так он же рестарт делает, а не кил
<etalord> ещё странно, на одном компе с виндой 7 пароль сохраняется, на другом постоянно вводить приходится. что это может быть?
<dmay> лол, на хабре мицгол внутренним голосом пишетЪ XD
<etalord> это как?
<dmay> > HTC — один из крупнейших производителей телефонов в Европе
<dmay> хабр такой хабр
<etalord> а что не так? )
<dmay> etalord: это зайди на главную страницу просто )
<etalord> на главную страницу чего?
<ghabit> Помогите. Не могу принтер использовать свой - hp p1006. Подсоединяю, выскакивает окошко hp printer driver plug-in installation, нажимаю d (download рекомендуемое) и потом ошибка - Plug-in file does not match its digital signature, File may have been corrupted or altered. Error code: 2
<dmay> а то, что тайвань это чуть-чуть совсем ваще не европа )
<terr1akky> у кого-нибудь есть статистика сколько МС зарабатывает в России?
<dmay> оригинальный вопрос на линуксоидном канале
<skai-falkorr> @kick terr1akky /join ##windows
<SergeyIT> terr1akky - статистика - лженаука
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите как результат роботы команды в bash переменную запихнуть? А то зацыклило
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: какие роботы? убить всех человеков?
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: и да. произносится как цИИИИИИклы
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai-falkorr: а по делу
<[v-8]_jupiter> ты же мне не учитель русского языка
<terr1akky> а - вот - нашел - корпорация зарабатывает в России более $1 млрд в год. пипец. Слава богу что хоть пытаются перейти на ФОСС.
<terr1akky> Why did u guys kicked me out?
<SergeyIT> читай учебник баша
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: правильно говорить "рускава язык"
<terr1akky> wtf?
<skai-falkorr> @kick terr1akky джоин шindows!!
<dmay> skai-falkorr: и это ты меня обзывал мсо-тролем? о_о
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user terr1akky за упорство в оффтопе
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: http://linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: но если пообещаешь больше не писать циклы через ы - дам точный ответ
<[v-8]_jupiter> Обещаю) Но ответ на свой вопрос я уже нашел
<skai-falkorr> если через $, то ответ верный:)
<skai-falkorr> http://eddnet.org/?p=1173 вот тебе в примерах
<[v-8]_jupiter> D=$(netstat -an | grep ESTABLISHED | grep ":445 " | wc -l)
<skai-falkorr> ответ верен:) хотя кажется мне, что каких то либо фигурных скобок, либо одинарных кавычек нехватат
<skai-falkorr> антубунольтук
<skai-falkorr> красивый ник
<Umren> yo
<Umren> ??? ????? ? ??????? ????????????
<baronos> 4 инвайта осталось google music если кому надо кидайте свою почту в личку) мне понравилась это штука)
<dmay> Umren: ??? ????? ??? UTF-8 ??? ???????
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а потом то тебя riaa за иички то и ухватит
<skai-falkorr> dmay: сча голоса лишу
<skai-falkorr> @voice Umren
<baronos> skai-falkorr: кто?
<Umren> really?
<skai-falkorr> Umren: yeap
<dmay> skai-falkorr: он первый начал :Р
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ыыы, да ладно я там нажимаю фри мюзик)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: алсо, кто там хвастался гигами уже залитой музыки? ;)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а загрузись своей стопитсот гигов и амба:)
<dmay> кста, а покупать там чего нить можно?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а я что?вся честно куплена в ови мюзик и еще паре инет магазов
<dmay> skai-falkorr: риее это пофиг будет )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: у мну всего 10 любимых исполнителей.1 альбом в год максимум выходит новый.я ж не нищеброд.могу позволить себе купить
<baronos> dmay: пока вроде не нашел покупку музыки.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: пусть рияя сначала барина победит, чтобы на наших полях предъявы кидать
<dmay> skai-falkorr: лолшто? а ютубчик кто уже стопицот лет терроризирует?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ессесно.читай уже маны наконец.там не казано, что это магаз
<dmay> откуда там взялись ссылочки "исполнтель" то
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а с каких пор ютюбчик на территории рашки хостится?
<[Raiden]> Music Beta is only available in the United States.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: у нас барин правит бал, замес риии
<skai-falkorr> и барину пофиг на гугл мюзик.ибо он не силен в интернетах.не барское это дело
<dmay> skai-falkorr: а, ты про это. ну тут вместо рииии свои... кхм... личности.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: я о них и говорю
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да ну ты брось
<skai-falkorr> правда?
<dmay> ой да ладно. ту  вон на днях как раз кому-то из вконтатктика сёт выкатили на 38 лярдов
<dmay> дярдов, итить
<Umren> прием ютф-8 из воркинг?
<skai-falkorr> Umren: не сильно.он транслитирует тебя
<skai-falkorr> dmay: дык эт не барин:)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: а какая этоу парню разница то? )
<TNH> когда стояла винда 7 на нетбуке atom n550 микрофон в скайпе работал снёс семёрку поставил убунту видеоизображение есть а вот звук микрофона немогу добица, на форумах  перечитал много инфы подходящей ненашёл кто нить настраивал микрофон на таком нетбуке ?
<[Raiden]> TNH: запусти alsamixer подергай ползунки\переключатели. Если не поможет - гугли по словам ubuntu и модель нетбука
<TNH> понятно спасибо  за совет алсамиксер в терминале выставлены ползунки остаёца гугл
<User007[web]> Здраствуйте. Подскажите, кто нить пользуется средой разработки Lazarus?
<User007[web]> Спасибо, разобрался=)
<ghabit> Помогите. Не могу принтер использовать свой - hp p1006. Подсоединяю, выскакивает окошко hp printer driver plug-in installation, нажимаю d (download рекомендуемое) и потом ошибка - Plug-in file does not match its digital signature, File may have been corrupted or altered. Error code: 2
<baronos> хехе я свой hp p1005 тоже не юзаю из-за этого))
<vdrandom> [Raiden], тут?
<[Raiden]> да
<vdrandom> клёви. вот у тебя на скрине в кедах док реализован в панели
<vdrandom> это какой-то хитрый плазмоид? или в комплекте?
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/kde-goodies  , plasma-widget-icon-tasks
<ghabit> baronos, я нашел решение. Нужно?
<baronos> ghabit: какое?
<ghabit> baronos, тупо файлик этот нашел.
<ghabit> И вместо d по умолчанию p нажимаешь и указываешь путь. Все.
<baronos> ок, щас замутим)
<ghabit> Дальше ругнется что мол не могу скачать ключ, но все равно продолжить.
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> !пыщ
<ghabit> И voila
<shenmue> !push
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='push'
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: есть другие плазмойды на ту же тему, но этот единственный с прикреплением значков
<vdrandom> [Raiden], благодарю
<vdrandom> ещё б выравнивание по правому краю и было бы совсем ок :)
<shenmue> "можно ли в мандриву добавить репозитории от убунту?"
<shenmue> =)
<vdrandom> оолол
<ghabit> baronos, можешь показать скриншот страницы (подробно) в software center для приложения thunderbird? интересно что по умолчанию там стояло из адд-онов.
<[Raiden]> под мандру кстати немало сторонних репов с кучей хлама. Например есть в деб базед пакт такой gimp-plugin-registry - я конкретно гуглил такой же под опенсусе, но нашел только под мандриву.
<baronos> ghabit: http://k.minus.com/jBMvHy7xivaTy.png
<ghabit> baronos, спасибо! http://agni.csa.iisc.ernet.in/CASL/printer - и вот кстати здесь файлик.
<baronos> ghabit: ок, спс)
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32207 - на ппа будет дня через 2-5
<vdrandom> клёви
<[Raiden]> 4.8 уже в январе, там обешают сильно ускорить отрисовку  большого количества файлов в наутилусе
<vdrandom> правда, среди основных изменений ничего особо интересного не вижу
<Onkeltem> Народ, кто-нить в крусе как дать право исполнения только на директории, и без использования find?
<Onkeltem> Надо именно для setfacl
<[Raiden]> да, маловато изменений ) Можно и не прыгать
<vdrandom> на ноут скорее всего не буду ставить лишние ппа для этого, а дома на арчик само придёт :
<vdrandom> :)
<Onkeltem> setfacl -R -m u:www-data:r-x www - делает исполняемыми все файлы
<vdrandom> Onkeltem, а чем тебе, собственно, не файнд?
<[Raiden]> без финд незнаю
<Onkeltem> да хочется одной командой делать ) может я просмотрел свичик какой думал у setfacl
<Onkeltem> лан, буду с финдом
<Onkeltem> Ржака не в тему - вы слышали слово "развидеть"? :) Так оно мне нравится - просто тащусь )
<Onkeltem> И просто вчера встретилось: "What have been seen - could not be unseen"
<ibis_ibis> как мне развидеть мою бубунту после апгрейда? т_т
<Onkeltem> unseen )))
<vdrandom> ibis_ibis, убунта не нужна же!
<[Raiden]> бекап помогает...
<[Raiden]> )
<ibis_ibis> vdrandom, смотря для чего)
<ibis_ibis> [Raiden], и не обновляться?
<[Raiden]> незнаю. Можно пореже
<ibis_ibis> оО
<yacoov> там тарам!
<dmay> yacoov: что сломал?
<yacoov> нечего
<Zogar> dmay: он так приветствует )
<dmay> yacoov: а что за радости тогда? :3
<yacoov> да так просто
<dmay> Zogar: спасибо, кэп! так хорошо, что вы у нас есть, кэп! что бы мы без вас делали, кэп!
<yacoov> кэп!
<yacoov> крутое слово "кэп"
<yacoov> ай ай кэптан
<Samatron> SergeyIT  спасибо большое, только где ее выбрать unity-2d? Често скажу, я еще не пойму что и как тут, и по близости не у кого спросить
<aleksei`> всем ку
<ibis_ibis> ку
<yacoov> алексей привет
<vdrandom> Samatron, при входе в систему нажать на "шестерню" над полем для пароля
<Samatron> а дальше?
<vdrandom> и выбрать Unity 2D
<vdrandom> там меню появится
<[Raiden]> я помню кто-то спрашивал как в гном3 классик включить энг\рус индикатор
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/indicator-applet-ported-to-gnome-3-can.html
<Samatron> спасибо. сейчас попробую
<vdrandom> всё-таки квин няшка
<Onkeltem> Я только что узнал, что у chmod есть +X, спецом чтобы делать диры
<vdrandom> компиз тормозил и тупил на интеловской видюхе, квин с композитным расширением - летает
<Onkeltem> Да я вообще find изучил только для того, чтобы чмоды дирам делать ёмоё )
<vdrandom> Onkeltem, во, видишь? профит же! файнд он очень клёвый :3
<Onkeltem> vdrandom: find - дооаааа
<Onkeltem> Я хочу жениться на setfacl/getfacl
<Onkeltem> и сжечь все маны и факи по настройке веб-серверов, где делают chmod/chown
<vdrandom> ээ
<vdrandom> а чем тебе chmod/chown не нравятся?
<vdrandom> алсо, этих твоих утилит может не быть на сервере
<vdrandom> надо уметь пользоваться штатными средствами!
<mva> даже не "может не быть", а "скорее всего нет"
<vdrandom> тем более
<mva> у меня в генте, правда, есть :)
<mva> sys-apps/acl (/bin/setfacl)
<mva> :)
<mva> но это не показатель :)
<mva> у всяких слоупоков в том числе на бсдях — может и не быть :)
<mva> да и chown//chmod — UNIX-way
<mva> а всякие facl — не юниксвей :)
<shenmue> mva вопрос
<shenmue> 450 Безлимит 15/5 Mбит/с промо L2TP
<shenmue> тариф в корбине. не пойму что значит "промо"
<mva> только для новчиков, видать :)
<mva> или по акции какой
<mva> :)
<User767[web]> привет
<User767[web]> кто мне поможет?
<shenmue> пойду гляну
<User767[web]> плизз
<mva> User767[web]:
<mva> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mva> !sq
<ubuntuhelp> Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<mva> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> User767[web]: ^^^
<User767[web]> у меня не получаеться установить приложения ююючто делать
<dmay> я за бан
<etalord> дадим ещё шанс )
<User767[web]> меня заанить,
<etalord> а, ладно ))
<User767[web]> ну так что поможите?
<baronos> !ask > User767[web]
<etalord> задай вопрос )
<ubuntuhelp> User767[web], please see my private message
<mva> baronos: не правильно
<mva> !q | User767[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User767[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<vdrandom> человек впервые к линуксу
<baronos> mva: воо надо запомнить q))
<vdrandom> а вы со своими формулировками прикопались
<vdrandom> :)
<mva> User767[web]: "не получается установить - помогите" — НИ РАЗУ НЕ ИНФОРМАТИВНО
<mva> @voice vdrandom
<vdrandom> за што?
<User767[web]> я нне могу скачать приложения,,,,и установить,,пишет ошибка при подключении к интернету
<ibis_ibis> т_т
<mva> откуда ты их не можешь скачать?
<dmay> User767[web]: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, на, а то вдруг у тебя кончатся
<etalord> )))))))))
<User767[web]> я установил уже убунту,,,,там на панели
<etalord> у него и так много
<User767[web]> бин дайте скайп кто знает...пожалуиста оч надо
<mva> apt-get install skype
<ibis_ibis> ну мимими добавь)
<mva> [Raiden]: не напомнишь, как там у бота маску менять? :)
<vdrandom> лол
<etalord> у меня вопрос по убунту. хочу поставить веб-сервер, но очень лень. помогите плз :)
<[Raiden]> mva: без понятия. Я поменял тогда маску в своем клиенте
<etalord> кто сталкивался?
<User767[web]> как...скажи имя и добавлю
<dmay> etalord: я сталкивался. оч помогают целебные люли от начальства >_>
<baronos> User767[web]: открой центр приложений, напиши в строке поиска skype
<Sergey_IT> etalord, никто - интернета не существует
<dmay> baronos: оно личную консультацию клянчит же
<baronos> О_о
<etalord> dmay: спс, завтра же попрошу отсыпать )
<User767[web]> блиин,,,,ну чо делать
<mva> User767[web]: определиться, что ты хочешь для начала
<mva> и сформулировать
<User767[web]> ладно....постараюсь
<User767[web]> я хочу допустим установить приложения Скайп,,,кликаю установить.идет чуть загрузка и пищет что соединение невозморжно т.д,,,но раузер firefox раотает
<[Raiden]> зеркало может другое выбрат ьв настройке источников?
<[Raiden]> фиг знает
<User767[web]> и еще вопрос:как войти в диски C>D>E?
<baronos> User767[web]: скачай допустим скайп с сайта и тыкай два клика как в винде и она будет ставиться
<dmay> не, я определенно за бан
<[Raiden]> User767[web]: http://help.ubuntu.ru
<[Raiden]> +
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<User767[web]> не получается два раза
<User767[web]> дайте может ссылку с роликом
<yacoov> лол
<mva> User767[web]: apt-get install skype
<mva> User767[web]: а ещё, открою чтрашный секрет, в Unix-like системах НЕТУ дисков ABCDE. Там ДРЕВЕСНАЯ струтура каталогов и нет никаких дисков
<baronos> жесть)
<User767[web]> так чо значит не взя в другие диски заходить?
<yacoov> :)
<dmay> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/455273_700b_v1.jpg
<dmay> facepalm
<baronos> User767[web]: задай себе вопрос, а нужна тебе вообще Ubuntu?
<User767[web]> нужна,,
<dmay> а зачем?
<User767[web]> надо
<User767[web]> Ж)
<dmay> зачем?
<User767[web]> :)
<baronos> я за бан!
<User767[web]> прикалывает,,,,,и там   вирусы можно создать
<yacoov> хаха
<dmay> я вот
<yacoov> школота)
<dmay> я вот прям даже не знаю что сказать
<User767[web]> а что?
<User767[web]> чот не то сказзанул
<dmay> вроде как бы и бугагашенька
<dmay> но как то даже грустно
<yacoov> вирус он будет создавать )))
<yacoov> гага
<mva> :)
<dmay> User767[web]: в общем, дружеский совет - иди ставь обратно зверь7двд. жить проще будет
<User767[web]> мля.....ну не я ж создам:D....xd
<ibis_ibis> dmay дружелюбен оО
<User767[web]> o_O
<dmay> ibis_ibis: хи мейкс ми сед. у меня жалость к подрастающему поколению взыграла.
<ibis_ibis> dmay, понятно(((
 * ibis_ibis утешающе похлопала dmay по плечу
<User767[web]> vlz
<User767[web]> мдя
<mva> @voice User767[web]
<mva> !v| User767[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User767[web]: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<dmay> mva: он с веба же, там автовойсы )
<ibis_ibis> ... и будьте няшечкой
<dmay> лучше давайте подумаем, кто сломал мою бедешечку и не перезапустил её
<User767[web]> ((
<mva> User767[web]: тебе сколько раз надо повторить про apt-get install skype?
<User767[web]> а что эт такое
<yacoov> sudo не забудь
<[Raiden]> User767[web]: в терминале пиши sudo apt-get install skype
<User767[web]> яснююпо пробую
<baronos> давно как то я на курсы программирования "делфи" ходил, и препода всегда просил на занятиях написать вирус, он конечно отказывал, и вот на экзамене (я плохо очень учил делфи) я взял свою тетраль с недописанными кодами программок которые мы писали на занÑ
<mva> baronos: FIAL
<baronos> ок
<mva> разбей на несколько сообщений
<mva> или используй вичат
<baronos> давно как то я на курсы программирования "делфи" ходил, и препода всегда просил на занятиях написать вирус, он конечно отказывал, и вот на экзамене (я плохо очень учил делфи) я взял свою тетраль с недописанными кодами программок которые мы писали на занÑ
<mva> baronos:
<mva> разбей на несколько сообщений
<mva> это не джаббер
<mva> тут ограничение в 255 символов на сообщение
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726606/
<baronos> я забыл, что я не в xchat'е((
<yacoov> 5 поставил?
<yacoov> хороший препод
<baronos> yacoov: ага, лежит теперь это свидетельство можно в туалет сходить с ним)
<yacoov> :)
<Samatron> Спасибо большое - работает быстрее
<User972[web]> baros! ne rabotaet to shto ti scazal
<Samatron> а где найти панель управления как в виндовсе
<[Raiden]> в убунте нету. ест ьсистем сеттингс гномовский , но там мало что есть
<baronos> User972[web]: чего там не работает?
<User972[web]> nu tipa s install skaype..
<Samatron> в 9 версии было
<baronos> User972[web]: sudo apt-get install skype
<ibis_ibis> baronos, не, надо с сайта пакетик качать
<Samatron> на панели я видел игры, теперь все так изменилось
<baronos> ibis_ibis: а я ему говорил об этом)
<mva> ibis_ibis:
<mva> baronos:
<mva> буду банить за такие советы
<ibis_ibis> baronos, зачем тогда говоришь про apt-get?)
<mva> нефиг превращать систему в слаку
<ibis_ibis> оО ок, молчу
<Samatron> нашел
<mva> кстати
<mva> !win| Samatron
<ubuntuhelp> Samatron: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<User972[web]> я захожу в  центр приложений убунту,,,выбираю приложения для установки и пишет:не удалось закачать файл пакета,,проверьте интернет соежинения
<User972[web]> что делать
<[Raiden]> в настройках покопайся, там где-то выор источников
<[Raiden]> на 1 кажется вкладке или второй ест ьвыбор зеркала
<[Raiden]> это уже писалос выше , дежавю :)
<[Raiden]> если это не помогает, то делай что пишут
<[Raiden]> проверьте интернет соежинения
<mva> [Raiden]: у них в молдавии интернет на ежах :)
<Intrpt> всем доброго
<mva> ежи бегают между медиаконвертерами и на иголках носят пакеты
<mva> :)
<yacoov> как там с апдейтами в 11.10 выходят?
<yacoov> или пока еще нет?
<yacoov> были обновления со дня релиза?
<baronos> yacoov: много было)
<yacoov> ясно это радует
<[Raiden]> выходят. тздата 2 раза приходила
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Tzdata оффицимальный бэкдор ))))
<Sergey_IT> yacoov, сегодня 512 апдейтов скачал
<yacoov> ухты
<yacoov> если я к декабрю перейду на 11.10 то уже подпилиную)
<yacoov> это радует
<Sergey_IT> yacoov, это в девелоперской 12.04 было )
<yacoov> аа
<Sergey_IT> кстати 1 багу исправили, заметил, в ФФ
<yacoov> скоро ф16 выйдет и опензузи посмотрим как у них с дм
<baronos> гш там отличный мне на бетах понравился))
<yacoov> ф16 думаю останутся на гноме 3
<baronos> а в остальном я убунту предпочитаю)
<yacoov> юм тоже не плох
<yacoov> ну Убунту это лидер
<yacoov> слов нет
<yacoov> посмотрим каким минт будет что же они там наколдуют
<ezh4> ну обещают 3й гном
<yacoov> да?
<BlancoD> на минт третий гном?
<ezh4> проуф не помню, но где-то читал
<baronos> поддержка г3 будет
<BlancoD> я думал минт позицианируется как подборка стабильных и полностью допилиных приложений
<baronos> так что это будет бесполезный дистр, проще уж убунту брать и гш ставить чем минт и гш ставить. имхо)
<yacoov> ех а я надеелся на гном 2 на базе 11.10 былл бы круто
<ezh4> даж гугл не находит никаких слухов про 12й минт
<baronos> ezh4: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Linux-Mint-developers-make-GNOME-3-edition-plans-1362441.html
<shenmue> 10 секунд поиска, 2 минуты прочтения мана.
<shenmue> заменил впн на л2тп
<shenmue> 20 секунд на замену конфига. вот что б у всех так проблемы решалис
<yacoov> )
<Samatron> а нужен ли в убунту антивирусник?
<baronos> О_о жесть Ubuntu 9.10 Christian Edition ubuntuce.com
<shenmue> на лине нет вирусов
<shenmue> baronos я из убунту сатаник обоину спёр
<shenmue> красивая
<baronos> shenmue: это какая обоина?)
<shenmue> хм.. ща
<BlancoD> Samatron: поставить вирус на линь довольно проблемотично, но если хочешь можешь собрать из исходников. Правда с зависимостями могут быть проблемы...
<Samatron> а антивирусник я видел в приложениях
<BlancoD> Samatron: антивирусник нужен что бы чистить виндовые разделы от вирусов, или флешки чистить.
<Samatron> один раз поставил, перегрузил комп и ........ пипец, больше не загрузился, пришлось заново все переустанавливать
<baronos> Samatron: это типа для того чтоб на предмет вирусов проверять перед тем как ты понесешь флешку к тому у кого винда)
<Samatron> ясно
<shenmue>  baronos http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/SE-Runes1.jpg
<baronos> shenmue: What is Opera Unite?
<baronos> Could not connect to Riocraft's computer  ыыыы
<yacoov> ))
<baronos> эхх не дружит опера с хромом)
<yacoov> у меня тоже не открывается
 * aleksei` reboot
 * Sergey_IT resmoke
<yacoov> курить вредно
<yacoov> )
<Alina[web]> Привет всем,  это снова блондинка Алина... :-)
<yacoov> сочи пришла)
<Alina[web]> Привет, я сегодня буду опять плакать... У меня комп не видит usb вообще ничего...
<Alina[web]> Вы что тут уже ставки ставите, выду я или нет?
<Alina[web]> Живые есть или нет?
<Sergey_IT> Alina[web], а в вин видел?
<Alina[web]> Не работает ни одно usb устройство... А если я подключаю обычную клавиатуру и мышь тогда видит а usb не видит...
<ezh4> мож usb контроллер сгорел ?
<Alina[web]> А как это проверить?
<ezh4> под виндой usb  усторйства видны ?
<Sergey_IT> Alina[web], lsusb что показывает?
<Alina[web]> Ну мальчики, Вы же хорошие, Вы мне всегда помогаете.
<Alina[web]> А где он должен показывать???
<Alina[web]> lsusb это вообще где??? И не надо слать меня к специалистам!!!
<Sergey_IT> Alina[web], в терминале набить команду
<ezh4> воткни флешку и в терминале введи lsusb
<Alina[web]> Какую команду?
<ezh4> lsusb
<Sergey_IT> или подробнее usb-devices
<Alina[web]> Сейчас, набираю...
<Sergey_IT> !paste | Alina[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Alina[web]: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<ezh4> должно показать примерно так http://pastebin.ru/C9YKTPo3
<Alina[web]> Я не могу это скопировать, потому что я как обычно на разных компьютерах...
<ezh4> ну, ввела команду, терминал выдал список устройств, так ?
<shenmue> baronos а это ток в хроме так
<Alina[web]> Паказывает : bus 005 device 001 ID 1d6b:0001 linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Alina[web]> и так до 001
<Alina[web]> Он выдал 5 устройств.
<ezh4> а в usb воткнуто хоть какое устройство ?
<ezh4> флешка.мышка
<Alina[web]> Да в один из usb воткнута флешка
<ezh4> но ни в одной строчке нет о ней упоминания ?
<Alina[web]> Нет
<ezh4> у тебя бук или комп ?
<Alina[web]> Комп
<ezh4> флешку спереди системника втыкаешь ?
<Alina[web]> нет сзади
<ezh4> хмм
<ezh4> но саа флешка работоспособная ? проверяла ?
<Alina[web]> да... в другом работает((((((
<Alina[web]> и мышка мне работает и клавиатура.... (а в другом компе работает)
<ezh4> тут как вариант, загрузи убунту с лайф CD
<ezh4> если тожене увидит, то похдоду контроллер на материнской плате издох
<Alina[web]> и виндоус и убунту загружала с лайф сд все равно не видит
<Sergey_IT> в принципе, разъем может быть неработоспособный
<Zogar> А можешь подробно рассказать что произошло? Всё работало и потом перестало? Или изначально не работал в убунте? А в винде работает всё на этом же компе?
<ezh4> да сзади втыкала, в материнку, там они либо работают, либо контроллер сгорел
<Alina[web]> когда стояла виста, работало, но все глючило, а теперь стоит только убунту и не работает
<Sergey_IT> можно мышу в этот разъем попробовать
<Zogar> Alina[web]: клавиатура и мышь - юсбшные? или беспроводные?
<Alina[web]> юсб
<Zogar> просто беспроводные, бывает, глючат.
<Zogar> а в ноутбук если воткнуть - работают, верно?
<ezh4> неси комп в сервис центр, так надежнее будет, может все тупо исправиться сбросом/перепрошивкой биоса, но это врядли поможет
<Alina[web]> я заменила юсб проводные на клаву и мышку pc/2 и установила убунту
<aleksei`> а может в биосе просто не стоит фулл усб?
<Zogar> aleksei`:  +1
<Alina[web]> в биосе стоит в трех позициях  включено.
<Nor8>  В биосе скорее всего не включена поддержка усб.
<aleksei`> и скорость усб стоит на фулл илипросто на hi?
<ezh4> эт особо роли не играет
<Alina[web]> А как ее включить? Но она вроде включена во всех трех позициях
<Zogar> Алина, придется тебе в биос залезть и найти там настройку - сброс всех установок "Load Setup Defaults" Попробуй сбросить и посмотрим что получится
<aleksei`> бывает глючат устройства если фулл усб не включен
<Alina[web]> Я загрузила оптимальные настройки, не работет.
<ezh4> тащи в ремонт
<Alina[web]> Может попробуем пошагово сброс биоса???
<Zogar> Нет, оптимальные настройки и так сбрасывают то что неправильно установлено.
<Nor8> Alina[web]: А убунту какая версия?
<aleksei`> Alina[web], а usbmouse support и usb keyboard support включены?
<ezh4> да проблема аппаратная, мужики
<User556[web]> привет все!я скачал файл exe на Ubuntu,,как его установить?ъ
<Alina[web]> Хубунту 11.04
<Sergey_IT> User556[web], убей каку
<aleksei`> )))
<Nor8> Alina[web] С лайы сиди работает мышь и клавиатура?
<User556[web]> что?
<Nor8> лайф*
<ezh4> Nor8,  нет не работает
<aleksei`> User556[web], перевожу - удали exe
<Alina[web]> Нет, только  pc/2
<ezh4> выше уже обсуждали
<User556[web]> ясно,,,,
<Nor8>   Alina[web]: Скольки битная ось?
<User556[web]> ща по пробую
<yacoov> цыц
<Alina[web]> 32
<Nor8>  Alina[web]: Возьми 64 -битную попробуй.
<User556[web]> не не получаеться,,,я удалил exe
<yacoov> может у нее новая плата?
<Alina[web]> она у меня на флешке, а усб не читает.
<Nor8>  Alina[web]: Да и возьми 11.10, она вполне нормальная.
<yacoov> Алина комп новый?
<Alina[web]> год
<User556[web]> <aleksei` не получилось
<aleksei`> User556[web], что не получилось???
<ezh4> хватит над барышней издеваться, проблема в материнке
<yacoov> а в винде все работало?
<User556[web]> <aleksei` запустить приложение ехе
<Alina[web]> в висте работало
<[Raiden]> Nor8: гном классик становится лучше http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/indicator-applet-ported-to-gnome-3-can.html
<Nor8> ezh4: Не факт, я помню, что какие то глюки с перефирией в Хубунту были в 11.04.
<ezh4> но не с мышкой же
<Zogar> новый у нее комп _
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Вот когда все это будет там по дефолту, тогда и перейдем ))))
<ezh4> компу год, я и на более новые ставил хубунту - все работает
<[Raiden]> по дефолту думаю никогда, если только каноникал сделает. В самом гноме - никогда
<Nor8> Alina[web]: Скачай версию 11.10 Хубунту и потестируй.
<User556[web]> дайте ссылку на скачивание кто знает CompizConfig
<aleksei`> может лучше попробовать скасатькубунту или просто убунту и попробовать?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Посмотрим, а то пока там прикручивать слишком много пока. )))
<[Raiden]> User556[web]: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Alina[web]> Не могу скачать видимо пошла я плакать горююююююючими слезами.
<User556[web]> <[Raiden]> просто вводить в термигал и чо потом установиться? а где найти потом?
<aleksei`> Alina[web], попробуй скачать убунту и поставить
<ezh4> так, Алина, давай так, втыкай флешку, ребутай комп и при вклчении компа вызови меню выбора устройст. с которых можно грузится, если флешки не видно в списке, проблема аппаратная
<yacoov> Алина пробуй 11.10
<aleksei`> гЫ, советов море )))
<[Raiden]> User556[web]: потом пиши ccsm , можно в тм же терминале
<[Raiden]> в меню сам ищи
<User556[web]> <[Raiden]> окей ща по проую
<Zogar> Алина, а SD-карта твоя работает?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: На дистроватче минт уже почти догнал убунту по загрузкам.
<Alina[web]> Завтра куплю рлату с юсб выходами и поставлю... Не буду морочить голову ни себе  ни вам... Нет не работает
<ezh4> +1
<[Raiden]> Nor8: это не загрузки, я посещение страницы - имхо. Видимо бету выложили или релиз или скоро буте
<Alina[web]> ПЛАЧУУУУУУУ
<[Raiden]> *будет
<Nor8> Alina[web]: У тебя какая модель материнской платы?
<yacoov> Алина не плачь
<User556[web]> <[Raiden]> получилось))),,,,,,а где вы все эти команды ерете
<yacoov> все устаканится
<Alina[web]> а как мне это узнать?
<ezh4> тока не асус ><
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Я против минта не имею ничего. Может даже их инменения все на пользу. И может даже оно круче хотя бы тем что выходит позже , уже с обновками
<Sergey_IT> User556[web], народ тут в библиотеки ходит
<Zogar> Alina[web]: похоже печаль, но у тебя, по видимому, действительно сдохли порты. Не может ни с того ни с сего перестать читаться флешки. Если даже не грузится с них.
<[Raiden]> но мне не охото дергаться
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там просто пока еще гном 2, на минте то ))))
<[Raiden]> а..
<User556[web]> <Sergey_IT> а ге именно?
<Guest23252> на каком минте? я уже с третьим гномом видел
<Nor8> Zogar: Может просто отключены они, такое бывает при запуске убунту.
<User556[web]> <Sergey_IT> скиньте ссылку на илиотекук
<yacoov> оставались бы на втором
<Nor8> Zogar: Видел всего пару раз правда  такое.
<Guest23252> NickServ- You failed to identify in time for the nickname qwerty что за дела?
<[Raiden]> Уже поздно, я останусь в кде. Как минимум до весны. Сейчас все эти ваши .нити и гномы3 слишком страшные, а гном2 - менять дист рради него тоже лень )
<Sergey_IT> User556[web], help.ubuntu.ru, ubuntologia.ru ... гугл
<Guest23252> иди сам туда
<Guest23252> :P
<User556[web]>  <Sergey_IT> hehe))) ясно
<Guest23252> :)
<Guest23252> что лучше поставить Xubuntu или Lubuntu?
<ezh4> хубунту наверн
<Guest23252> Почему?
<yacoov> Гость лубунту если комп старенький
<ezh4> больше понравилась
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> развели на вопрос почему.
<Guest23252> так xubuntu и делают "для старого железа и слабых компов"
<yacoov> нет
<Guest23252> в вики даже написано
<Alina[web]> Ладно, всем доброй ночи, ушла в печали...  (((((((
<ezh4> ну там не сильно видна прибавка к скорости по сравнению со 2-м гномом
<yacoov> есть лубунту для этого
<[Raiden]> Guest23252: лубунта легче и проще. Но если комп не старый, смысла в этом нет
<Guest23252> пока киска
<Zogar> Alina[web]: не расстраивайсо. Может, по скайпу кто поможет )
<yacoov> Алина поуа
<ezh4> бб
<yacoov> пока
<Guest23252> Цель проекта — возможность использования легковесной альтернативы рабочим средам GNOME и KDE.
<Guest23252> это xubuntu
<Guest23252> Xubuntu имеет стильный минималистичный интерфейс пользователя, экономно использующий память и другие аппаратные ресурсы компьютера, что позволяет комфортно работать на старых машинах. Но вместе c тем, данный дистрибутив является совреме
<ezh4> ну так ставь. нам расскажешь
<[Raiden]> просвятил )
<Guest23252> что позволяет комфортно работать на старых машинах.
<Sergey_IT> Guest23252, всему, что написано в вики верить нельзя
<Guest23252> все видят?
<yacoov> )
<Guest23252> пойти переписать?
<Nor8> Guest23252: нет, о чем там?
<Guest23252> :)
<ezh4> все как бы в курсе
<[Raiden]> старые машины понятие растяжимое
<Alina[web]> Ну ни кто мне не хочет по скайпу помогать. Ушла в депрессию...
<Guest23252> 286-пентиум кор 2
<Nor8>  Alina[web]: Пеши в приват
<Guest23252> и мне )
<Nor8>  Alina[web]: Да и не требует твоя проблема скайпа.
<Zogar> Alina[web]: я мог бы, но не сегодня точно. Завтра вечером м/б. Это же 3 часа надо выделить )
<Guest23252> OMG Girl in internet!!!
<Guest23252> :)
<yacoov> алинамамедова1
<[Raiden]> для ко3 хубунту точно хороший вариант, даже если с компизом и давн в придачу.
<[Raiden]> для кор2
<yacoov> ее скайп
<Alina[web]> Это что так дооооолго???
<Zogar> Alina[web]: а ты вспомни )
<Nor8>  Alina[web]: Зайти тебе в биос нужно и включить поддержку усб или проверить, включена ли. Потом скачать 11.10 и радоваться.
<Guest23252> гном 3 на кор 2 летает
<Guest23252> алинамамедова1 кто это?
<Alina[web]> Алинамамедова1 это я
<Guest23252> ок :)
<Guest23252> тебя нет
<Alina[web]> Zogar  я помню... но у тебя же прошлый раз получилось
<Guest23252> :(
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В 11.10 Хубунту компиз работает странно.
<Guest23252> в lubuntu компиз летает
<Guest23252> и всё отлично
<Guest23252> алинамамедова1 не нашёл такой (
<Alina[web]> Guest23252 меня там нет. сегодня виснет интернет, я поэтому и 11.10 скачать не могу. alinamamedova1
<yacoov> ставь лубунту
<[Raiden]> Nor8: мне кажется они что-то поломали в нем для нвидии. Я запускал недавно, таких лагов даже с радеоном не видел, это на 280.хх
<Guest23252> не важно там ты или нет, ты в базе должна быть, а тебя нет
<Guest23252> Lubuntu тру
<[Raiden]> если нужен компиз под хфце, лучше отрыть\собрать 0.8.6
<Guest23252> :)
<Alina[web]> нашел?
<Zogar> Alina[web]: получилось ) поэтому выдели, скажем, завтра пару-тройку часов вечером.
<Guest23252> лучше лубунту поверь
<[Raiden]> нет, верь мне!
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да там много чего поломали )))
<[Raiden]> :)
<Guest23252> нету
<Alina[web]> Zogar, договорились, а во сколько?
<Guest23252> xubuntu скоро умрёт :(
<Guest23252> толку то на него переходить
<[Raiden]> почему умрет?
<Nor8> Guest23252: С чего это вдруг?
<Zogar> Alina[web]: завтра спишемся, я точно до 6 вечера по МСК буду занят
<Guest23252> Алина нашёл :)
<[Raiden]> я считаю, что после выхода юнити и гном3, хфце самая перспективная среда для десктопа (после кде).
<[Raiden]> :)
<Guest23252> потому что разрабы уодят из xfce
<Zogar> [Raiden]: Когда-то про КДЕ тоже так говорили, когда оно было сыро всё
<Guest23252> не актуально
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну она работает по крайней мере из коробки ))) НО компиза там не хватает. ))
<Alina[web]> Я до 8:00 все тогда до завтра., всем на этот раз точно доброй ночи. <[Raiden]> вам в особенности, завтра добавлюсь... Всех ВАС обожаю!!!
<yacoov> кде 3.5.15 сила
<yacoov> Алина и мы тебя)
<[Raiden]> Zogar: всё может изениться конечно. Но я не думаю что гномеры выпиливают опуии ,что бы реализовать потом, я думаю они их просто выпиливают :)
<[Raiden]> *опции
<ezh4> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32171
<Guest23252> чмоки пока!
<Guest23252> !users
<ubuntuhelp> users — UNIX‐утилита, выводящая список имён пользователей на данном хосте, разделённых пробелами. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Users . Также см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<[Raiden]> yacoov: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32196 - ты про это?
<Guest23252> @users
<yacoov> ага
<[Raiden]> имхо кде4 уже лучше чем 3, спустя 2 года после первого релиза
<Guest23252> поэтому лубунту
<yacoov> для меня еще не стабилен
<[Raiden]> для меня уже да.
<Guest23252> kde тоже не долго осталось, популярность очень резко упала в последние годы
<yacoov> ))
<[Raiden]> я так не думаю, сек
<Guest23252> я вот тут читал, что в BolgenOS нет ни одного нарушений лицензии, так что всё это просто паника зависливых людей была.
<Guest23252> дистровач в помощь
<yacoov> что зо болгенос?
<yacoov> чем он хох
<Nor8> Guest23252: а твой тролль какого уровня? Или у тебя темный эльф? )))
<yacoov> хорош
<ezh4> херь на базе убунты
<yacoov> велосипедь
<Guest23252> Nor8, ты про что?
<yacoov> )
<[Raiden]> эх, потерял. Опрос короче был какой композитный вм испольуете
<Guest23252> про болгенос на полном серьёзе говорю
<[Raiden]> там квин было достаточн оответов
<yacoov> хехе
<Guest23252> что такое XAA?
<Guest23252> в конфиге ксорга
<[Raiden]> http://old.minios.org/index.php?name=voting&op=view&id=1  , тот не нашел, сойде и этот.
<Guest23252> bolgenos.su
<Guest23252> они уже во многом приуспели
<[Raiden]> в 1999 году было получше http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/98075
<ezh4> http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%94%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%81_%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B2
<Guest23252> gnome 2 осталось максимум 2 года
<Guest23252> http://www.bolgenos.su/
<Guest23252> про гном инфа с linux нет
<BlancoD> мне в BolgenOS обои не нравятся.
<BlancoD> а так ничё...
<Nor8> Новейщая, инновационная система BolgenOS покоряет с первого взгляда!:-D
<Guest23252> он чужие картинки переделал и назвал это своими обоями (
<Guest23252> юристы есть?
<Guest23252> хоть один?
<Sergey_IT> слава богу что нет
<Nor8> Guest23252: С какой целью интересуешься? )))
<Nor8> Самым главным отличием ОС Bolgenos является наличие собственного  "Антивируса Попова", который работает только в среде данной операционной  системы, загрузка за пять секунд, а также много обоев.
<Guest23252> вот почему SuperOS практически ничем от BolgenOS не отличается, но на них никто не накидывается как на этого бедного ребёнка.
<Guest23252> ?
<Guest23252> ааааууууууууу!??!?!?!?!
<[Raiden]> http://www.callia.lt/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/bolgenos-vs-windows.jpg
<Nor8> Guest23252: Видимо потому, что она не преподносится как принципиально новая система.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это хит. )))
<Guest23252> Она так как раз и преподносится, даже название СУПЕР ОС!!!
<Guest23252> неужели не ясно?
<[Raiden]> Guest23252: Ребенка журналисты по тв показали. И собственн овсе фишки типа принципально новой ос - это косяки журналистов )
<Guest23252> разница только в том что болгенос сделал школьник и в одиночку
<Guest23252> а у тех сообщество и хакеры
<Guest23252> значит я могу сделать свою "суперос" или только "болгенос" получится?
<ezh4> так антивирус попова - этож clamAV
<[Raiden]> болгенос даже ты можеш ьсделать. 1. читаешь страниц 10 про питон и пинешь морду к любому антивирю , 2. читаешь про Ubuntu customisation kit  3. собираешь свою изошку.
<Guest23252> значит я могу сделать свою "суперос" или только "болгенос" получится?
<BlancoD> порекамендуйте прогу для чтения chm файлов
<BlancoD> я понимаю что вопрос дурацкий, но я как то давно ставил прогу которая не поняла кириллицу, а как она называлась я забыл
<Guest23252> xchm
<Guest23252> значит я могу сделать свою "суперос" или только "болгенос" получится?
<BlancoD> а она кириллицу понимает?
<Nor8> Guest23252: Да конечно можешь,  и супер, и пупер и и неизвестно что в синий горошек :-D
<Guest23252> поздно что ли, спять все?
<Guest23252> так в юридическом плане?
<Guest23252> затерание копирайтов?
<yacoov> грузится за 5 сек не верится
<BlancoD> Guest23252: xchm отлично прочла, спасибо
<Guest23252> суперОС для суперкомпьютера, грузится за 5 сек
<yacoov> лол
<yacoov> убунта на суперкомпе за 1 сек?
<Guest23252> в синаптике поиск есть
<BlancoD> у мну кстати убунту месячной давности грузится около минуты
<dmay> чочо, о чем срачик?
<BlancoD> а вин7 которой уже 2 года грузится меньше 40 сек
<BlancoD> около 30
<yacoov> 11
<BlancoD> yacoov: убунту?
<dmay> эм. кто-то всё ещё загружается чаще чем раз в месяц? о_о
<yacoov> 11.10 за 25 сек
<BlancoD> dmay: я каждый день загружаю
<Guest23252> Lubuntu грузится и выключается очень быстро, отвечаю
<yacoov> да убунту
<dmay> BlancoD: ты ета... 90е давно кончились какбэ. даже 2000ые уже того
<BlancoD> Guest23252: я кстати качаю лубунту, хочу на вирталбокс поставить посмотреть что это за чудо сборка такая
<Guest23252> Работает быстрее Юнити
<dmay> выдыхай, бобер, выдыхай )
<BlancoD> dmay: в плане? ты предлагаешь каждый раз в спящий режим загонять систему?
<Guest23252> Сборки Lubuntu - вопрос отдельный, есть от keha и другие
<BlancoD> мне проще выключить совсем
<dmay> само собой быстрей, если она ничего делать то не умеет )
<[Raiden]> убунта не всегда быстро грузится. Тут кто-то показывал граффик бутчарт больеш минуты
<Guest23252> dmay трололо
<dmay> BlancoD: ноуты захлопываются и засыпают, десктопы либо вообще только лочатся, либо питанием в сон. ну или в гибернейт, если памяти мало
<dmay> Guest23252: а то :3
<[Raiden]> http://www.callia.lt/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/JobsGates-261x499.jpg
<dmay> [Raiden]: а что-ж не 100х200 сразу то? )
<Guest23252> BlancoD, Lubuntu хорошая и быстрая ;)
<[Raiden]> dmay: могу сделать в рамочке 3000х3000
<[Raiden]> )
<BlancoD> dmay: в сон... а если скачёк напряжения =) у меня ИБП нету
<dmay> Guest23252: а там ярлык на рабочий стол положить уже можно? :3
<Guest23252> можно
<dmay> BlancoD: так купи. дешевле чем раз в год пол-железа менять )
<Guest23252> и не только ярлык
<Guest23252> :)
<dmay> Guest23252: прям таки вот драг-н-дропом из чо-там-нынче-за-фаломанагер?
<Guest23252> Оо, вы всё ещё меняете железо.
<BlancoD> dmay: пока что ничего не менял, тьфу, тьфу. А ИБП на 1КВ брать, это дорого очень
<dmay> тут, кста, как раз на днях кто-то страдал на эту тему
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну лурке основательно прошлись по болген ОС )))
<Guest23252> ппц ты тока про него узнал? )
<yacoov> бедный джобс .... не стало его
<BlancoD> ура, скачалась лубунту, щас ставить буду на виртуалку
<dmay> BlancoD: 8-10 рублей это дорого? оО
<yacoov> пачка сигарет)
<BlancoD> dmay: дорого, на нафиг не нужную вещь, дорого
<dmay> алсо, у меня и7+12ГБ+два диска+монитор на 800 живут спокойно. что у тебя за монстр такой на киловатт?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Как тебе такой номер?   http://goo.gl/tS1BV
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32206
<[Raiden]> Nor8: где-то видел )
<Guest23252> прима?
<BlancoD> dmay: под видяхи брал питание. правда видяхи возьму ближе к весне ... =)))
<dmay> а.... гамер...
<dmay> тогда ок, вопросов больше нет
<BlancoD> dmay: поигрываю, бывает :D
<yacoov> Бланкод во что?
<Nor8> BlancoD: 5 видях будешь брать сразу? )))
<BlancoD> во всякую фигню, сейчас вот rage проходил, до этого dragon age
<yacoov> не скажи ВоВ
<yacoov> )
<BlancoD> Nor8: 2
<Guest23252> <BlancoD> уже поставила? :)
<BlancoD> yacoov: не, ВоВ нафиг
<Nor8>  BlancoD: 2 каких?
<Guest23252> вав для детей
<Guest23252> вов
<yacoov> гав?
<Guest23252> и линейка тоже
<BlancoD> Nor8: GT из 5x серии, но пока не определился
<Guest23252> и кризис
<Guest23252> пока всем!
<shenmue> судоку рулит и педалит
<Nor8> BlancoD: Купи пару с 2 гигабайтами памяти у каждой ))))
<BlancoD> Nor8: не думаю что это имеет какой-то смысл, они ведь работают немного медленней чем 2 по 1ГБ
<BlancoD> а объём такой ничем незабить
<Nor8>  BlancoD: Пару таких GeForce GTX580 1536MB  GDDR5 384BIT 2xDVI+miniHDMI 772/4008MHz DirectX 11 PCI-Exp 2.0 (CGNX-X5836)
<[Raiden]> а потом через год выйдет директх12
<BlancoD> Nor8: ну если к весне они подешевеют =)
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8>  BlancoD: Чтобы у тебя пылинки за километр в кризисах и батлфилдах было видно :-D
<Nor8> Одной гигабатной, думаю, будет за глаза и за уши.
<BlancoD> Nor8: пылинки незнаю, но ниже чем на 60 фпс я не согласен
<Nor8> BlancoD: Для сингл плеера и 40 хватит.
<BlancoD> Nor8: мне не хватит, после долгой практики играния в ку3 стал очень восприимчев к фпесам
<Nor8> [Raiden]: За директами не угонишься, а опенГЛ один такой ))))
<dmay> мдэ...
<[Raiden]> не один конечно, н овидюху умеющих огл3 ещё хватае ти хватит долго. ПО крайней мере в лине
<[Raiden]> квин только переписали с огл1 на 2
<[Raiden]> для примера
<[Raiden]> вот с играми косяк. Я даже незнаю пишет ли под винд укто игры на огл.
<[Raiden]> ну кроме джона кармака )
<[Raiden]> надо отдать должное id софтваре
<[Raiden]> многие развлекалки под линукс есть благодаря открытию их движков и тому что они на огл
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В финансирование вопрос упирается, заказов нет, а бесплатно никто время тратить не будет. Вон, дезуру портировали под линукс, а игр под нее почти нет, не портируют и не пишут.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хотя казалось бы, почти стим под линукс.
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> может быть софтваре центр убунты что-то изменит
<yacoov> что за дезура?
<[Raiden]> там есть платные игры уже
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да там такие игры, мечта Дмау ))) Привет из 90-х ))))
<yacoov> и книжки
<BlancoD> запустил установку лункс, первое что бросилось в глаза - мышь смотрит в другую сторону.
<BlancoD> вот спрашивается, нафига так делать?
<BlancoD> неужели все неправы у кгого мышь в лево смотрит, зачем менять то.
<[Raiden]> лубунту ставишь?
<BlancoD> ага
<BlancoD> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1103/h_1320273588_4469966_92930b3b5f.png
<BlancoD> вот зачем мышь инверить?
<[Raiden]> забавно
<Nor8> BlancoD: Это чтобы праворукие не забывались ))))
<Nor8> BlancoD: А то все для правшей)))
<BlancoD> но это блин дескриминация правшей!!
<[Raiden]> видимо это фича лубунты, у мня таких нет http://itmages.ru/image/view/320486/0f34d856
<BlancoD> это наверное в настройки мыши меняется
<[Raiden]> хавто как менять курсоры нагуглить не проблема если что
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Везде с левым наклоном, только в Федоре с правым ))))
<Nor8> И вот теперь в Лубунту ))
<Nor8> Хотя политкорректно делать курсор без наклона :-D
<[Raiden]> и черную тему не называть черной
<[Raiden]> ))
<sharikoff> у меня ваще нет темы курсора .. хм..
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Угу, афрокурсор с афротенью )))
<Nor8> афротемой*
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/320487/89c29aa8
<BlancoD> вопрос кстати. я в убунту пробовал менять указатель мышки, но он меняется не везде, то есть почти везде обычный, только при наведении на некоторые окна меняется
<BlancoD> это баг или фича?
<Nor8> BlancoD: Это руками нужно прописать, тогда будет везде один. А так баг конечно.
<[Raiden]> можно поменять гломально, а вгномах действительно менялка странная была.
<[Raiden]> б*
<[Raiden]> незнаю кто тут больше виховат, гном или ксорг
<Nor8> sudo gedit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<[Raiden]> этой теме кстати лет 10+
<Nor8> И там редактируешь.
<[Raiden]> *проблеме
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Раньше работало все, в 9.04 все было вроде норм.
<BlancoD> Nor8: а размер курсора как нибудь редактируется?
<Nor8> BlancoD: в gconf-editor если не ошибаюсь.
<[Raiden]> в лубнте? )
<[Raiden]> уточнять надо
<BlancoD> Nor8: меня терзают смутные сомнения что gconf-editor больше не используется =)
<BlancoD> по крайней мере что бы я там не менял эффекта не возимело
<Nor8>  BlancoD: Работает там все
<BlancoD> у мну убунту 11.10 если что
<BlancoD> dpi напрмер только пробовал поменять... никакого эффекта
<Nor8> поменял, рестарт, профит.
<BlancoD> рестартил само собой
<BlancoD> вот если это правильное расположение http://itmages.ru/image/view/320489/568d59b7
<BlancoD> пробовал ставить 70 и даже 30, 0 внимания
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/320491/53812006 - накачал
<BlancoD> а в убунту вообще тему поменять проблема =(
<BlancoD> как цвет окон поменять я хз
<Nor8> BlancoD: К меня все работает и без гконф-едитора, через гуи в гном 2.
<BlancoD> Nor8: гном2...
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Не мало ? )))
<[Raiden]> )
<BlancoD> у меня тоже в нём всё работало
<Nor8> BlancoD: Сейчас гном третий у тебя?
<BlancoD> Nor8: у меня юнити
<BlancoD> лубунту поставилась и запросила ребут, я согласился и она показала мне http://itmages.ru/image/view/320492/74137bc8
<BlancoD> странно,  но в консоле кириллица нормально отображается
<BlancoD> и кстати мышь в самой системе нормальная =)
<BlancoD> только чёрнмя
<BlancoD> а*
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже ок с кирилицей
<BlancoD> конский отсуп в писимане http://itmages.ru/image/view/320496/0289efd3
<BlancoD> зачем так сделано непонятно
<[Raiden]> BlancoD: посмотри в папке где много элементов
<[Raiden]> хотя врятлитам отступ меняется...
<dmay> очевидно же, просто тамошние девелоперы не могут в дизайн
<BlancoD> ужс http://itmages.ru/image/view/320497/705249d4
<BlancoD> очевидно девелоперы используют исключительно список http://itmages.ru/image/view/320498/de4bf255
<[Raiden]> аеслиподробныйсписок?
<BlancoD> в нём отступы меньше
<[Raiden]> норм
<BlancoD> только длинна в несколько раз больше =)
<BlancoD> я не привык списком
<dmay> BlancoD: обычно девелоперы используют IDE :)
<dmay> а там плевать, как файлы на диске расположены, в большинстве случаев
<[Raiden]> Я наоборо привык и часто кликаю по графе с датой. в 99% случаев надо о чо недавно получил\скачал
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/320500/801277b4
<dmay> ме. этот кедовский пластик всё таки страшненький :/
<[Raiden]> клаву пора почистить
<[Raiden]> поля про права + увеличение http://itmages.ru/image/view/320513/0c60cb9f
<[Raiden]> максимальное
<BlancoD> и колёсиком мышки до нижней папки =)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ctrl+end
<[Raiden]> просто end
<[Raiden]> ваще увеличение только при разгребе картинок помогает
<Dan`ka> как подключится к впн через прокси?
<dmay> как, как... тяжоло...
<Dan`ka> впн pppd.. направьте хоть куда копать
<dmay> в порты копать, в порты
<ArcanumCity> Господа.хорошие) кто пользуется qbittorent ?
<BlancoD> я пользуюсь
<ArcanumCity> какая версия? скажи пжлста
<BlancoD> про веб интерфейс небось спросить хочешь
<BlancoD> 2ю8ю4
<ArcanumCity> нет
<ArcanumCity> не про веб
<BlancoD> точки в место ю
<ArcanumCity> у него есть 3 парамерта
<ArcanumCity> 1) Количество активных закачек
<ArcanumCity> 2) ------------------------- раздач
<ArcanumCity> 3) активных торентов(всего)
<Dan`ka> вопрос сняят..
<BlancoD> ArcanumCity: ну их так и надо понимать
<BlancoD> а что не понятного
<ArcanumCity> так вот.. если я устанавливаю 2 параметр на 5 ... то из 20 готовых раздающихся закачек первые 3 остаются..остальные делаются - "В очереди"
<ArcanumCity> так должен делать 3 параметр
<ArcanumCity> а делает и 3 и 2
<ArcanumCity> вопрос ..у меня 3.0.х версия.. у тебя такого бага нет?
<BlancoD> если честно я не юзал эту опцию...
<BlancoD> ArcanumCity: посмтри ещё в разделе Соединение есть опции ограничения соединения
<BlancoD> возможно именно оно ограничевает
<BlancoD> там есть "максимальное кол. слотов на отдачу"
<ArcanumCity> да не ..слоты то другое
<ArcanumCity> вместо того что бы не давать раздаваться больше 5 торентов одновременно (из 20 возможных )...он останавливает сразу 15 ...даже если они просто раздаются а с них никто не качает(не активны)
<BlancoD> ArcanumCity: погоди, когда ты 2 параметр ставишь на 5 на сколько у тебя остальные стоят?
<BlancoD> 1 и третий
<BlancoD> если третий стоит на 7 то вполне возможно что идёт 2 закачки и 3 раздачи
<BlancoD> тогда всё правильно получается
<ArcanumCity> 1 ) на 2..чтоб больше 2 одновременно не качало... 3) на 200... ставил для проверки
<BlancoD> у меня сейчас даже проверить нечем
<BlancoD> 3 торрента неактивных
<ArcanumCity> 3) "Максимальное число АКТИВНЫХ" торентов.... а он вырубает даже не активные и переводит их в режим очередь..."В очереди"
<ArcanumCity> он должен фильтровать только активные ..
<ArcanumCity> а он и те что просто раздаются
<BlancoD> ну да, он в очередь и дожен переводить
<BlancoD> что бы не стали активными
<BlancoD> хотя да, кажется действительно баг
<ArcanumCity> почему..тогда трекер не видит их..думает что я не раздаю
<ArcanumCity> единственный функциональный на С++ клиент..и тот с багом
<BlancoD> 2 и 3 параметр ставит в очередь торренты если их больше чем указано
<BlancoD> у меня так же, это баг конечно
<ArcanumCity> у меня 100 раздач
<ArcanumCity> нужно что б раздавались все..но активными одновременно были 2 закачки + 5 отдач.... итого 7 активных (максимум 5 отдач+ максимум 2 закачки)..а этот товарищь переводит 95 в "В очереди"...хотя с них никто не качает даже
<BlancoD> и не будет качать что самое главное
<ArcanumCity> 1 параметр работает
<ArcanumCity> как нужно.. если я 3 ставлю на закачку. 1 в очереди ждет.. тут все правильно
<ArcanumCity> а 2 и 3.. баг
<ArcanumCity> ну спасибо) английский словарь в зубы и ппошел в баг репорт писать)
<BlancoD> погоди
<ArcanumCity> а
<BlancoD> может перевод неправильный
<BlancoD> может слово "активный" лишнее
<BlancoD> вот посмотри есть опция коофициента раздач
<ArcanumCity> тогда смысл этих параметров
<BlancoD> возможно расчитано что раздачи будут менятся как только их кофициент поменяется
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-03
<ArcanumCity> регулировать максимум торентов ...можно просто все на паузу поставить и все
<ArcanumCity> да нет..там в конфиге баг..
<BlancoD> да, в инглише тоже говорится про активные
<ArcanumCity> и в мануале на их сайте тоже активные
<ArcanumCity> интересно в Кторенте есть такие параметры
<BlancoD> как вариант попробуй deluge-gtk он очень похож на qbittorrent
<BlancoD> может в нём норм всё
<ArcanumCity> делюга на Питоне написан..если куча раздач проц нагружает хорошо
<BlancoD> тогда остаётся только багрепортить =)
<ArcanumCity> или к-торент пробовать
<ArcanumCity> или Мюторент под вайном))))))))
<VEvgeniyV> s
<VEvgeniyV> привет всем
<VEvgeniyV> есть кто живой?
<VEvgeniyV> Проблема такая: сменил squid на squid3 в ubuntu 10.04, перекинул конфиг сквид перестал выдавать запрос на пароль
<kamyshovyy> q
<Ilshat1> приветствую.
<Ilshat1> как для crontab -e сменить редатор?
<sharikoff> Ilshat1: export EDITOR=mcedit
<Ilshat1> sharikoff: спс. уже поправил
<mva> sharikoff: лучше в /etc/environment || /etc/env.d/ || /etc/profile || /etc/bashrc || /etc/zsh/zshrc ;)
<MagicLover> Привет. Подскажите, как сделать, чтобы при загрузке не выскакивало Waiting for network configuration на 2 минуты?
<MagicLover> Чот ничего решающего проблему нагуглить не смог.
<mva> настроить BIOS
<MagicLover> Как?
<MagicLover> Хотя бы в какую часть копать?
<mva> в порядок загрузки
<mva> неужели не очевидно?
<MagicLover> Нене
<MagicLover> В убунте пишет.
<MagicLover> Она начинает грузиться, потом waiting for network configuration - так минуту
<baronos[job]> ща буду тестить гугл мюзик на дройде)
<MagicLover> Потом ещё минуту waiting up for 60 seconds more...
<baronos[job]>  приятный плеер, лучше стандартного в плане юзерфрендли)) тока весь трафик сожрал пока плейлист качал )) и теперь ограничение скорости музыка с тормозами играет)
<mva> MagicLover: значит настроить сеть
<MagicLover> Дык настроено всё. :) Уже третий год. :)
<baronos[job]> у меня дсл когда был в режиме бридж с авто подключением он так же жлал и потом все ровно не коннектился, а в роутер режиме все отлично))
<MagicLover> Тут накопал кое-что. Буду пробовать.
<baronos[job]> кстати, на 11.04 и ниже с бридж все норм было, а вот на 11.10 у меея ждет)
<FFalcon> каким образом можно заставить подключать сетевые диски описанные в fstab при появлении сети?
<chapt> baronos[job] ты что с ведроида в ирке сидишь?
<baronos[job]> chapt ага)
<chapt> baronos[job] и надолго аккума хватает?
<chapt> FFalcon: приходит на ум такой только костыль, написать на баше скрипт, если есть сеть, монтировать раздел, и засунуть его в крон
<baronos[job]> chapt двое суток лежал при вкл. 3г и оставил 15% заряда, а при постоянном использовании ирки и 3г день держит, а если вкл. 2г то сутки полтора)
<baronos[job]> chapt у меня прошивка стоит 2.3 дройд, и калибровка батареии, а при старой 2.2 там и 6 часов не держала(
<chapt> baronos[job]:  а что за телефон?
<chapt> просто у меня вообще 2.1 стоит 3г соединение на работе слабоват сигнал, я вообще его отрубил
<chapt> 1 день только держит
<baronos[job]> chapt lg p350
<baronos[job]> chapt я прошивку поставил и в шоке был, что он так долго работает)
<chapt> а какой там проц на маркете что то тип проца не указан
<baronos[job]> 600гц без разгона, с разгоном вообще улетает батарея и греется ппц, а сейчам чуть теплый))
<chapt> блин перешить свой попробовать на 2.3 чтоли
<baronos[job]> попробуй)
<chapt> о, нашел прошивку, теперь точно знаю чем буду на выходных заниматься
<baronos[job]> )
<Resager> Привет всем
<baronos[job]> шалом
<Resager> Подскажите пожалуйста, как сохранить дерево файлов и папок (типа архива. но не хранящий внутренности файлов), а потом чтобы можно было посмотреть.
<Resager> Файлы на NTFS, глядеть желательно в UBUNTU
<Ilshat1> Resager: sudo find / -print > save_tree.txt
<Resager> Ilshat1: а как их потом просмотреть бы? В текстовике не очень удобно :(
<Ilshat1> Resager: ну удобности разве что в готовых программах
<Resager> тем более информацию по размеру не сохраняет вроди бы
<Resager> Вот и я спрашивал, вдруг кто знает такие программы..
<Nef1k> доброго времени суток всем! Первый раз сталкиваюсь с ubuntu. Вставил диск с фильмом. Нажал воспроизвести. Он попросил что-то скачать. я согласился. В конце скачки выдал мол не могу найти Источник DVD.
<Nef1k> У меня ubuntu 11.10 если что)
<baronos[job]> vlc попробуй
<baronos[job]> и поставь сборник кодеков в центре приложений есть 100 метров вроде весит
<Nef1k> Спасибо. Сейчас попробую
<dname> как посмотреть что сейчас делает пользователь? ssj
<dname> ssh*
<boris_t> ps -A -u <username>
<Nef1k_> хмм...попробывал вопсроизвести диск через VLC. всёравно не получается. есть другие предложения?
<boris_t> чего на диске такое , что даже vlc воспроизвести не может
<The_MEk> Nef1k_: ставь кодеки
<baronos[job]> сборник кодеков поставь, попробуй другой диск попробовать, тести юзай.
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> у кого нить был удачный опыт подъема red5?
<baronos[job]> зиг хай
<oxothuk> собственно интересует процесс подключения демок в нем
<User283[web]> привет всем
<oxothuk> [fq
<oxothuk> хай
<baronos[job]> о_О уже рекламы пошли про новый год))
<User283[web]> помогите, я вот хочу убунту поставить, качаю 11,10 версию, там она уже с дополнениями идет?
<User283[web]> раньше линукс не юзал
<baronos[job]> какими дополениями?
<boris_t> что значит с "дополнениями идет"
<User283[web]> на работе заставил бос поставить, а то ему кто то подсказал, что он жесткий, писец короче
<baronos[job]> !q > User283[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User283[web], please see my private message
<User283[web]> мне главное что б опера, или что-то наподобие работало
<User283[web]> а там я разберусь что к чему
<boris_t> робить будет, по умолчанию в убунту ff идет
<baronos[job]> как скачаешь, установишь, обновишь и все.
<chapt> опера хром, огнелис, колнкверор, линкс и куча других браузеров тебе на выбор
<User283[web]> ну они в обновлении пришиты?
<User283[web]> или надо будет установить?
<chapt> по умолчанию там firefox
<User283[web]> ну мозила тоже покатит
<User283[web]> а установка аналогичная с виндовс?
<User283[web]> тоже примерно так ставится?
<baronos[job]> не совсем
<User283[web]> меня подводные камни интересуют
<|rapidsp|> User283[web]: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/?os=linux-x86-64&ver=11.52&local=y
<chapt> http://ubuntu.ru/help
<chapt> подробно расписано что такое убунта и как ее есть )
<boris_t> User283[web], почитай паны для начаро , про репозитории , пакеты деб и apt-get и прочее
<|rapidsp|> камни есть всегда
<User283[web]> ок
<User283[web]> спасибо
<Nef1k_> Поставил кодеки. Но всёравно ничего не работает.
<VEvgeniyV> привет все
<VEvgeniyV> Проблема такая: сменил squid на squid3 в ubuntu 10.04, перекинул конфиг сквид перестал выдавать запрос на логин/пароль
<baronos[job]> Nef1k_ другие диски читает?
<Nef1k_> нет
<Nef1k_> никакие не читает
<baronos[job]> тогда двд привод изучай
<Nef1k_> а что именно изучать? ^_^
<VEvgeniyV> >User283[web] с оперой проблем нет, цепляешь репо и ставишь как обычно, хром есть в репозитории
<baronos[job]> на п
<baronos[job]> емае
<User283[web]> подскажите, вдруг прийдет проверка и спросит, где ваша лицензия на линукс, и где антивирус, что отвечать?
<User283[web]> =)
<baronos[job]> хромиум в репоз, а хром качать надо
<VEvgeniyV> хром и хромиум - разве не одно и тоже?
<VEvgeniyV> в смысле браузер? :O
<baronos[job]> хром на базе хромиума, только в хроме флешь встроен и так далее)
<VEvgeniyV> Народ SQUID3 пользует кто?
<boris_t> User283[web], загугли GPL лицезию и почитай
<VEvgeniyV> User283[web], там еще что-то про публичные договора есть
<oxothuk> ммм
<oxothuk> народ
<oxothuk> извиняюсь за нубовопрос,  на 64х убунту флешплеер с консоли как запилить?
<VEvgeniyV> Люди СКВИД3 что никто не ставил?
<VEvgeniyV> oxothuk: - тебе что конкретно надо?
<User283[web]> <VEvgeniyV> то есть свободное пользование, я так понял
<oxothuk> конкретно мне нужно настроить red5 =)
<VEvgeniyV>  oxothuk: а по русски, что такое ред5?
<oxothuk> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red5
<VEvgeniyV> User283[web]: лучше смотри как русские законы ложаться на GPL, там все очень с натяжкой
<VEvgeniyV> oxothuk: и причем тут преер?
<oxothuk> он должен показывать поток с ред5
<SergeyIT> User283[web], в инете инфы хватает про лицензии на линукс
<VEvgeniyV> oxothuk: ну тогда посмотри в каком формате он вещает и какие теги нужны для показа, я не думаю что там можно что-то еще сказать. Веб-мастера межет что больше скажут, но принципиально в эту строну копать
<VEvgeniyV> Народ СКВИД 3 пользовал кто?
<User283[web]> та я с украины
<boris_t> VEvgeniyV, не надо было конфиги сквида менять на старые, надобыло посмотреть отличия и прочее и грамотно смегрировать на новую версию
<boris_t> VEvgeniyV, http://www.squid-cache.org/Versions/v3/3.0/RELEASENOTES.html#s6
<VEvgeniyV> boris_t: ну я принципиальных отличий не нашел, кроме переименовать файлики и пути
<VEvgeniyV> boris_t: у меня проблема пока только одна - сквид перестал запрашивать логин пароль для бейсик авторизации пользователей
<SergeyIT> User283[web], а у вас какой-то лицензатор есть - на форуме глянь
<skai-falkorr> 2ip стал нат за прокси считать
<skai-falkorr> User283[web]: у вас также как и у нас законом разрешено заключать договора, которые не определены законами, если они не противоречат законам. гпл, сс и прочие свободные лицензии - как раз такие договора. если будут мурыжить -
<skai-falkorr> посылай нафиг пусть учатся.станут давить - требуй письменную бумагу о каждом действии (такое обычно отпугивает, ибо можно пойти по этапу за незаконные действия)
<kyshtynbai> Какая самая лёгкая и шустрая картинкосмотрелка?
<VEvgeniyV> User283[web], - а вообще тут много не предъявишь. Пойми они могу изъять и долго разбирать это у себя, а могут и не докапываться. Даже если у тебя там полная лицензия. Они говорят что там где есть украденная запрятанная библиотека и они ее будут упорно искать. 
<skai-falkorr> kyshtynbai: cat
<skai-falkorr> VEvgeniyV: они не могут изъять
<skai-falkorr> VEvgeniyV: без постановления суда
<VEvgeniyV> skai-falkorr:  могут если не ком. тайны
<skai-falkorr> если ты им это предъявишь - они смогут только по почкам надавить,а это уже повод звать СБУ и устраивать разбирательство
<skai-falkorr> VEvgeniyV: не могут.закон такой
<skai-falkorr> VEvgeniyV: ниче отнять изъять и прочее без постановления суда низя
<skai-falkorr> VEvgeniyV: даж носовой платочек со стола
<skai-falkorr> VEvgeniyV: то, что в пост совке все плюют на законы - отдельная тема
<VEvgeniyV> http://www.econ-profi.ru/index.php?type=special&area=1&p=articles&id=142
<VEvgeniyV> skai-falkorr: тут вроде все, читай
<skai-falkorr> VEvgeniyV: возьми в руки кодекс и чита.вот там все
<VEvgeniyV> skai-falkorr: - странный ты, пишется бумажка что ты изготовитель парнушки или распространитель баз секретных, пишется не помню что, и изымается без всякого суда. А если будешь рыпаться, то складывают тебе на комп доказательства и отмазывайся. Там СБУ толькÐ
<skai-falkorr> VEvgeniyV: пафосно. особо место  Ð¡ÐУ ÑоРпонравилось
<skai-falkorr> !255 > VEvgeniyV
<ubuntuhelp> VEvgeniyV, please see my private message
<Ilshat1> как в tcpdump'е скрыть пакеты с length = 0
<Ilshat1> greater чет не помогает
<DenSpirit> могут ли маршрутизаторы блокировать доступ в интернет в зависимости от операционной системы компьютера
<DenSpirit> &
<DenSpirit> ?
<AndreX> в зависимости от ip и имени пк могут, а по ос наврятли
<User317[web]> всем привет. у меня возникла такая проблема. Стоит ubuntu 11.04 в интернет выхожу с помощью usb модем от мегафон. Недавно возил системник на работу на скорсотной интернет качал там фильмы игры музыку и т.д. И после этого с usb модемом стало твориÑ
<User317[web]> Так же в Центре приложений
<User317[web]> немогу ничего установить
<AndreX> !255 > User317[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User317[web], please see my private message
<User317[web]> т.к. пишет проверьте интернет соединение
<User317[web]> мол нет интернета
<boris_t> DenSpirit на основании ОС можно блочить
<Resager> Как записать образ Windows 7 в убунту? Стандартная утилита "Создать загрузочный дск" не позволяет :(
<Resager> *на флешку
<SergeyIT> Запиши на СД
<The_MEk> там по-моему обычной cp можно откопировать
<Resager> SergeyIT: на неттоп ставить приходится..
<Resager> Задача Поставить ОС Win7 на неттоп, следовательно из убунты мне нужно создать загрузочную флешку вин7
<The_MEk> попробуй cp win.iso /dev/sd*
<Resager> Хм.. сейчас попробую...
<The_MEk> где sd* - флешка
<Resager> но ток наверное флажок бут надо в обяз
<The_MEk> не
<The_MEk> оно так должно отработать
<The_MEk> хотя
<The_MEk> в крайнем случае fdisk-ом флажок поставить не проблема
<Resager> что в этой команде не так? Выводит справку..sudo mount '/media/2TBp2/RUDB/OS/Windows 7 Ultimate x86/ultimate_x86_dvd_10.6_unattended.iso' /media/win7iso-t udf -o loop
<Resager> пробел в пути вродибы в апострафах
<boris_t> The_MEk, может cat имееш ввиду , а не как не cp ?
<Resager> всем спасибо
<The_MEk> boris_t: да нет, как раз cp
<User952[web]> Привет всем
<User952[web]> Скажите пожалуйста, кто может помочь с настройкой сервера печати? 11.10 + НР ЛазерДжет Р1005 через МТСовский роутер
<User952[web]> Сервер печати заявлен в документации роутера
<User952[web]> Да только ничего не пашет
<AndreX> а причём здесь мы
<User952[web]> Может кто сталкивался и может помочь
<User952[web]> Вот причём
<chapt> а не пашет на роутере именно?
<User952[web]> Походу да
<chapt> или не пашет на печати из под убунты?
<chapt> на оффтопике пробовал?
<chapt> тоже не работает?
<User952[web]> Ммм
<User952[web]> Проблема такая
<User952[web]> При отправки файла на печать
<baronos[job]> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<AndreX> Resager: udf убери
<User952[web]> Возникает ошибка: либо принтер занят (причем он не занят и лампочка не мигает), либо вообще непонятная
<User952[web]> Драйвера 100% подходят, ибо через юсб принтер пашет
<chapt> из под любой оси?
<User952[web]> Из-под винды не пробывал
<chapt> попробуй - лайв сд возьми попробуй
<chapt> если трабла в модеме - в саппорт производителя
<User952[web]> Ммм, у винды есть лайв сд?
<chapt> если пашет - кнадо копать уже убунту
<User952[web]> МТСовцы ничего не знают, производителя хрен (извините) поймешь
<chapt> ну как бы да
<chapt> неофициальный, конечно
<User952[web]> У меня болванка с виндой пиратской - 7-ка х64
<User952[web]> Там нет никакого лайва
<chapt> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=win+xp+live+cd&lr=213
<The_MEk> для начала подцепи принтер локально и проверь будет ли работать
<chapt> еще раз - лайв естессно неофициальный
<The_MEk> а уж потом его на роутер цепляй
<chapt> так он же написал что локально у него работает
<User952[web]> Локально пашет 100%
<AndreX> User952[web]: принтер роутером поддерживается?
<User952[web]> Ммм
<User952[web]> Вопрос сложный :)
<User952[web]> Ибо роутер поддерживает сервер печати
<AndreX> ну так посмотри, в доках или на сайте производителя
<User952[web]> Но ни в документации, ни в поддержке не могут сказать ничего
<User952[web]> Я производителя не знаю
<AndreX> dlin скорее всего
<AndreX> k
<User952[web]> Точнее я смотрел, конечно же, производителя на роутере, но при заходе на его сайт вообще ничего нет
<oxothuk> как на red5 смотреть с вебки видеопоток?
<User952[web]> МТС "Универсальный роутер" - f@st 2804
<User952[web]> То есть мне надо сделать так: попробывать из-под винды поднять сервер печати. Если не получится - тогда в саппорт, если получится - то сюда? :)
<AndreX> User952[web]: фотку роутера зацени)
<User952[web]> AndreX: Всмысле? Он у меня на столе стоит :)
<AndreX> ну сфотай
<The_MEk> просканируй его порты
<The_MEk> какие открыты
<User952[web]> Как сканировать? :)
<User952[web]> Честно не знаю
<baronos[job]> матерые линуксойды по фото могут рассказать все))
<User952[web]> http://www.mforum.ru/phones/tests/093666.htm - подробный обзор
<The_MEk> если чё-нить из стандартного открыто, то на нго и настраивай
<AndreX> так как мтс роутеры ну никак не производит, да и мтсовского там ничего нет кроме наклейки на девайсе
<User952[web]> Sagem (com) производит
<The_MEk> nmap ip-address
<User952[web]> Сейчас, утилиту установит :)
<chapt> http://www.sagem-communications.ru/item_88.htm - собственно производитель, можно тут задать ему вопрос
<User952[web]> У меня терминал встал на строчке run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.0.0-13-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-13-generic
<User952[web]> chapt: спасибо :), только что в голову пришло позвонить им просто
<chapt> http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=32:19239 - обсуждение твоего роутера, народ бьется как раз с подключением принтеров
<AndreX> User952[web]: тока не говори им что у тебя линукс, а то потом вабще ответа не получиш) в оддержке в ступор впадут
<User952[web]> :)
<User952[web]> Знаю уже, что про линукс говорить нельзя, мне даже ДНС-сервера для подключения интернета сказать не могли
<User952[web]> После того, как я сказал, что у меня Линукс
<User952[web]> Ладно. спасибо за посильную помощь :) буду читать сабжи
<User952[web]> Пока всем
<oxothuk> комрады как на red5 прикрутить videotranscoder?
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, http://tumbledesign.com/how-to-install-red5-0-9-on-ubuntu-10-04-lts/
<oxothuk> SergeyIT спасибо, но с установкой траблов не возникло. теперь вот наугад тыкаюсь пытаясь подключить демы
<oxothuk> и вот я озадачился... тли лыжи не едут...
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, там в обсужденни транскодер был
<baronos[job]> как сделать чтоб подключаемый фтп в наутилусе распознавал кодировку, пробовал монтировать через прогу, через локаль, даже плагин ставил на наутилус.
<skai-falkorr> baronos[job]: переписать самбу:)
<baronos[job]> хех, я текст из книги переписать ленюсь, а тут самбу, ухх жесть)
<AndreX> ну тогда хотябы кодировку на фтп в именах файлов поменяй
<baronos[job]> ладно, этот квест с багом и не проходим((
<baronos[job]> попробую напписать им  про это.
<baronos[job]> шалом)
<[Raiden]> Итальянский профессор Росси претендует на открытие холодного ядерного синтеза. В частности на днях Росси продемонстрировал группе профессоров работающий 1MW  реактор, который выдавал тепло на протяжении трех часов, будучи заправленным  то
<[Raiden]> лько куском никеля.
<AndreX> хм, хороший печка, однако
<baronos[job]> мало никеля на земле(
<[Raiden]> Я думаю сделают что бы жрало другой матерьял
<[Raiden]> вот только, дармовая энергия расходится с идеями капитала
<[Raiden]> так что если будут разрабатывать, то очень долго )
<[Raiden]> имхо
<baronos[job]> пока уголь газ и нефть не выкачают ничего не будет альтернативного, имхо)
<[Raiden]> ну да, а потом может быть поздно
<[Raiden]> если останется 1 месторождение нефти, может получиться конфликт. Даже сча за нефть воюют - ирак , ливия.
<[Raiden]> я сегодня какой-то не оптимистичный
<baronos[job]> и даже альтернотивное тепло которое сейчас есть, чуть дешевле выходит, а есть те которые и дороже.
<baronos[job]> ппц если убунту сделают для смартов на базе юнити, то мне придется ждать гш мобаил какой ни будь))
<[Raiden]> не придется, просто купи смарт на вп7 или андройде
<[Raiden]> к весне может оно будет чуть получше. Например уже научились отдирать док и ставит ьвниз )
<[Raiden]> baronos[job]: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31985
<baronos[job]> ыыы ты все кде в массы кидаешь, мне юнити не удобен вообще, и кде слишком напичкан, я любитель минимализма в черных тонах, даже дройд у меня по дефолту только с темной темой)
<baronos[job]> а на счет вп7, это 100% не для меня.)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ппц цены на hdd
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, и какие?
<[v-8]_jupiter> у нас в 3 раза 500 wd подорожала
<[v-8]_jupiter> Уже посматриваю на ssd
<yacoov> у нас это где?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Харьков
<yacoov> ясно
<a13k5> 66
<Mad_Max> Всем привет!!
<Mad_Max> Ребята, я решил полностью отказаться от Windows и перейти на Ubuntu, вы поможете мне??
<[Raiden]> ссзб
<AndreX> Mad_Max: а оно тебе надо? ну всысле зачем тебе линукс))
<AndreX> ну, понятно, остовайся в своей няшной вин ...
<Mad_Max> <AndreX> Надо... Винда глюкнутая, не надежная...
<Mad_Max> а в Linux просто приятно работать...
<Mad_Max> Многие говорят, Windows человечнее... Ибо все просто там.. Установите голую винду и Ubuntu...
<Mad_Max> В винде надо докачивать плагины,  да даже образ не нарежешь без проги
<Mad_Max> чего не скажешь против убунту
<baronos[job]> Нарежешь
<Mad_Max> Как??
<Mad_Max> Только сд
<baronos[job]> Ну а ты не уточнил куда
<AndreX> в вин 7 просто 2 кликом по образу и тыком по кнопке далее
<Mad_Max> В вин7
<Mad_Max> майкрософт стал брать примет у *unix
<AndreX> и не тока сд
 * AndreX боже я защищаю офтопик
<baronos[job]> )
<Mad_Max> На хрюше только сиди
<Mad_Max> я устонавливал убунту много раз, но так как ничерта в ней не разбирал сносил ее...
<Mad_Max> Но после, сравнив видимые МНОЙ плюсы и минусы, вновь устанавливал Ubuntu....
<AndreX> короче, твои проблемы, ставь на виртуалку если не передумаеш снесёш вин
<Mad_Max> да уже снес...
<Mad_Max> как недели две назад
<AndreX> гг
<Mad_Max> разбираюсь по тихоньку
<AndreX> а вчём фишка вопроса 23:21:56      +Mad_Max | Ребята, я решил полностью отказаться от Windows и перейти на Ubuntu, вы поможете мне??
<Mad_Max> Фишка в том, что возникают иногда проблемы..
<Mad_Max> Например, я так и не могу понять принцып архивоав с исходниками
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell forum about Mad_Max
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Mad_Max'
<Mad_Max> Или, когда я захожу в локальный диск с ntfs у меня на рабочем столе появляеться ярлык, до перезагрзки
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell Mad_Max about forum
<ubuntuhelp> Mad_Max, please see my private message
<Mad_Max> И как убрать я без понятия..
<AndreX> )
<Mad_Max> А главная фишка вопроса была в том, что, Согласись, намного легче работать над чем то, когда знаешь что есть люди, котоыре смогут помочь решить ту или иную проблему?
<baronos[job]> Все эти ответы есть на форуме и в гугле, учись формулировать вопрос.
<AndreX> Mad_Max: даже у винды есть тех поддержка если что
<baronos[job]> Первый вопрос тех. поддержки винды это ваш лицензионный код ОС скажите пожалуйста)
<AndreX> не на форуме у них всё просто задал вопрос получил ответ) без ключей
<baronos[job]> Печально
<AndreX> а вот по телефону, то да, ну никто и не говорил про использование пираток
<denis21> привет всем
<AndreX> ну привет
<yacoov> что то я подустал... и дождь на улице.. настроения никакого...
<AndreX> дождь у него, у меня снега выпало месяца за полтора вперёд)
<baronos[job]> Ппц, у меня отдыхающие купаются, суровые ребята)
<yacoov> круто
<yacoov> снег
<yacoov> купаются где?
<baronos[job]> В море черном
<AndreX> а я думал в тундре
<yacoov> ))
<baronos[job]> Да тут примерно так же)) ну по крайней мере для меня)
<yacoov> баронос ты откудова?
<baronos[job]> Анапа
<yacoov> это где?
<[Raiden]> ))
<AndreX> да я както был в там в сентябре мы тоже купались, а местные на нас с такими взглядами смотрели, как будто мы не из мира сего
<baronos[job]> Уменя смарт завис аж
<[Raiden]> я черное море 1 раз в жизни видел. И море вообще. В туапсе заносила нелегкая на неделю
<baronos[job]> на меня так же смотрели когда я еще сюда отдыхать приезжал в это время)
<yacoov> ребят вам по сколько?
<baronos[job]> 25
<yacoov> мне 27
<[Raiden]> краёв не видишь чтоли? :)
<yacoov> Рейден а тебе?
<yacoov> Андрекс а тебе?
<AndreX> 7 670.08617 суток примерно
<yacoov> :)
<yacoov> сколько это в годах?
<AndreX> 21
<yacoov> ясно
<yacoov> а Рейден а тебе?
<AndreX> много, ну вабще это конфидинцальная информация, ща за тобой фсб приедет
<yacoov> ))
<yacoov> пусть едит
<baronos[job]> Неа, они все у меня в санатории отдыхают)
<yacoov> лол
<[Raiden]> а мне больше
<[Raiden]> )
<yacoov> 30?
<[Raiden]> +-
<yacoov> 28?
<[Raiden]> да ацтаньте )
<yacoov> )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> 16
<yacoov> скажи что в этом такого
<AndreX> ну не хочет человек сой возрас раскрывать всем подряд
<yacoov> юпитер с тобой я согласен)
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<AndreX> ... а мог бы и в баню сослать
<baronos[job]> Сектой попахивает, уже с юпитером общаемся, там свидетелей кассиопеи не видать?))))
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/11/03/medvedev/
<etalord> доброе время суток )
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]:  че то ссылка не арбайтен((
<[Raiden]> baronos[job]: а ты с какой страны?
<[Raiden]> у вас не режут русские сми? :)
<baronos[job]> Или медведев меня в бан отправил))
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/11/03/medvedev/
<[Raiden]> вроде верный линк. Там про права инфы в инете.
<baronos[job]> возможно дройд не поддерживает ссылку эту
<AndreX> http://goo.gl/zEOz5  а так
<baronos[job]> Неа
<baronos[job]> Хмм, я понял))
<baronos[job]> У меня блокер стоит против рекламы))
<[Raiden]> адский блокер
<AndreX> мега блокер, пол интернета наверно в чёрном списке
<[Raiden]> baronos[job]: ну короче Медведев предложил инфу в инете считат ьзаконной до тех пор пока правообладатель не заявил о нарушении.
<baronos[job]> Аа, сегодня в новостях слышал это))
<[Raiden]> Я считаю правильно. Если ещё не преследовать тех кто успел слить до подачи заявления.
<[Raiden]> то вообще ок )
<baronos[job]> С майкрософтом тяжко будет)
<[Raiden]> ещё на тему http://nnm.ru/blogs/Ser-ser/vysshiy-arbitrazhnyy-sud-otdelil-kontent-ot-serverov/
<AndreX> baronos[job]: а там ктонить валенок на пульт бросит и нет больше мс
<baronos[job]> Хех))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Смотрю, обсуждаете сегодняшнее предложе карать всех за контент  нелегальный )))
<Nor8> предложение*
<[Raiden]> ну да
<shenmue> опять локальная жаба не пашет =(
<shenmue> 2 часа в неделю работает ппц
<yacoov> o0
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там есть ряд наименований, за которые карать смысла нет. Те же сериалы, точнее рипы, их по телеку миллионы смотрят и рипают тоже не мало. Всех теперь карать? )))
<yacoov> зат рип
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<yacoov> эт не легально?
<Nor8> yacoov: Ну по идее, это тоже интеллектуальная собтсвенность.
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/copyright/131840/ вам в тему
<yacoov> сколько собственностей понасочиняли
<yacoov> ппц
<yacoov> скоро писать по карточкам)
<Nor8>  yacoov: Вот когда будет свой интеллект и ты при помощи его сочинишь что-нибудь, тогда посмотрим, как ты возмутишься! )))0
<baronos[job]> Честно надо в порядок инет привести, на линукс я не встречаю фейки программ или архивы смс, но стоит выйти в винду и что то скачать то ппц, и толком найти вообще трудно)
<yacoov> это винда
<yacoov> все жалобы дяде биллу
<[Raiden]> гг. Убунта с гном3 http://img11.nnm.ru/2/a/9/6/b/9a0d04f3436c21c4880e3d62909.jpg
<Nor8> baronos[job]: Так линукс пока еще не запретили )))
<baronos[job]> Nor8: надеюсь что не запретят)
<shenmue> что значит не запретили?
<Nor8>  Софт, книги, полноценные фильмы, думаю, есть смысл удалять с файлообмена, а сериалы и мелочи всякие даже не получится, все-равно расползутся  по инету.
<rapidsp> что значит пока :)
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]: а почему гном сразу? )
<yacoov> :)
<Nor8> rapidsp:  То и значит. Читал про участие Микрософта в разработке ядра? Увеличат свою долю до 50 процентов и все, судебный иск и прощай бесплатное ядро )))) И линукс вместе с ним )))
<[Raiden]> baronos[job]:  патамучта он именно такой. Старый пух улетел а нового нет и .. Может и не будет.
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]: вот завтра дома буду, я аналогии с кде буду проводить)))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ничего, они его летать научат )))
<yacoov> я думаю что гном3 это будущее
<UA1000> А кто мне скажет 10 поддерживает создание загрузочной дискеты - mkbootdisk –device /dev/fd0u ???
<UA1000> или этого уже нет
<yacoov> сырое но вот через пару лет будет то что надо
<[Raiden]> Я думаю будущее это кде. 1. композит вкл\выкл,  2. рабочий стол можно менять десктоп\мобильный(plasma active) , 3. настройки хранятся в текстовых файлах и имеют графические морды.
<[Raiden]> или скажем так, паралельное будущее , которое точно будет быть
<baronos[job]> У мака ядро своë?
<[Raiden]> да, mach
<baronos[job]> Ну там же что то от бсд еще осталось? )
<[Raiden]> скорее появилось
<[Raiden]> чем осталось
<[Raiden]> и бсд != freebsd , хотя из последнего тоже брали и берут что надо.
<titulus_desideri> всем здрасте
<baronos[job]> Хмм тогда если мс заберет ядро линукс оно и может мак захватить)) гребанные глобализаторы)
<titulus_desideri> есть у меня вопросов парочку.. хотя скорее десяток
<[Raiden]> а какая связь? там ядро на основе мач, которое было разработано в конторе NEXT, ни к линукс, ни к мс никакого отношения.
<titulus_desideri> кто сталкивался с 3г модемами хуавей е150?
<baronos[job]> Блин, облажался)
<[Raiden]> По идее у мс есть акции эпл.
<titulus_desideri> он у меня с сегодняшнего дня вдруг начал требовать ввод пароля при подключении
<titulus_desideri> при этом ему врпринципе пох на сам пароль
<titulus_desideri> неважно что вводить
<titulus_desideri> он всё принимает
<titulus_desideri> но если нажать отмена - то не конектит
<titulus_desideri> на симке, когда конектил из под винды, уже давно отключил пин
<titulus_desideri> но сейчас, из-за появившегося бага, на всякий случай вбил случайный пин в настройках подключения
<titulus_desideri> не помогло
<titulus_desideri> есть идея в чём могла бы быть причина и как исправить?
<titulus_desideri> ubuntu 11.04
<baronos[job]> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<titulus_desideri> baronos[job]: эм.. сорри, привычка
<titulus_desideri> и иногда проскакивает баг, опять же с этим модемом. что при выходе из спящего режима, ноут не хочет устанавливать соединение с 3г сетью. приходится отключать networkmanager (снимать галку с "управле сетью") вытаскивать модем из порта, включать сеть обратн
<titulus_desideri> ну ладно... может если уж не насчёт модема, так насчёт вайфая поможете?
<Sergey_IT> titulus_desideri, поищи на форумах - сам когда-то исправлял такое
<titulus_desideri> такое это 1-ое или 2-ое?
<baronos[job]> А на второе был вопрос?
<titulus_desideri> (20:02:26) titulus_desideri: и иногда проскакивает баг, опять же с этим модемом. что при выходе из спящего режима, ноут не хочет устанавливать соединение с 3г сетью. приходится отключать networkmanager (снимать галку с "управле сетью") вытаскивать модем из порта, вклюÑ
<Sergey_IT> !255 > titulus_desideri
<ubuntuhelp> titulus_desideri, please see my private message
<titulus_desideri> блин >_< то мне советуют писать всё в одну строку, не используя интер. то наоборот
<AndreX> вот и обратная сторона медали)
<baronos[job]> Я думал с 3г это все первое, а второе это вафля
<titulus_desideri> иногда проскакивает баг, опять же с этим модемом. что при выходе из спящего режима, ноут не хочет устанавливать соединение с 3г сетью.
<titulus_desideri> приходится отключать networkmanager (снимать галку с "управле сетью") вытаскивать модем из порта, включать сеть обратно, и опять вставлять модем.
<titulus_desideri> просле этих манипуляций 3г опять ловит
<titulus_desideri> вот это второе
<titulus_desideri> первое - требование пароля эти модемом
<titulus_desideri> кстати, раз уж эти 255. может подскажете аля qip клиент под ubuntu? особенно будет круто если ещё и с поддержкой скайп
<titulus_desideri> ибо ваш ubuntuhelp назвал pidgin кривым клиентом (:
<baronos[job]> Вот смотрю я новости европа митингует что то им не нравится, а в России все тихо спокойно всем пофиг на все))
<UA1000> Украина тоже митингует )))
<[Raiden]> kvirc 4.0.2 \ 4.0.4 , irc only
<titulus_desideri> baronos[job]:  На хабре только что писали что у вас там ппц с ГЛОНАСом и вайфаями
<Sergey_IT> titulus_desideri, поставь плагин в пидгине, который правильно сообщение делит
<baronos[job]> titulus_desideri:  Xchat
<titulus_desideri> Sergey_IT: сенк. а можно кстати научить пидгина все окна во всех учётках вести закладками в одном окне?... он у меня всё норовит создавать по окну на учётку, и там уже закладками разделяет чаты.
<titulus_desideri> приходится руками закладки с окна одной учётки переносить в окно другой
<baronos[job]> либо россия бестрашная, либо просто пофиг на все, америкосы уже робота замутили возможно в армию впихнут, а мы тополь-м продляем)
<titulus_desideri> ну так есть какие-нибудь советы по поводу тех двух багов которые я описал?
<baronos[job]> Соединение пересоздай
<titulus_desideri> или переходить к следующим вопросам
<titulus_desideri> baronos[job]: хм... тобишь даже не менять никаких настроек?
<baronos[job]> Просто убей мобильное подключение и создай заного
<baronos[job]> А я пойду сверчка задовлю а то спать не даст
<titulus_desideri> ок... эх.. займусь на днях.
<titulus_desideri> ладно по поводу вайфая
<titulus_desideri> у меня вдруг перестал ловить вайфай. пишет "устройство не управляется"
<titulus_desideri> гугл говорит убить нафиг нетворкменеджер
<titulus_desideri> но что-то мне такие кардинальные меры не особо по душе
<baronos[job]> Слушай, если у тебя все перестало работать, переставь ось имзо
<baronos[job]> Х**
<baronos[job]> Поставь 11.10 как белый человек))
<titulus_desideri> эм... исходя из моего опыта работы с убунтой, этот способ в ней, в отличае от винды не пашет
<titulus_desideri> при том у меня нету инета
<titulus_desideri> точнее в том количестве которое требует убунта
<baronos[job]> Пашет, этот дедовский метод работает даже на кофемолке
<titulus_desideri> так всё равно в процессе работы в убунте вылезают всё новые и новые баги
<baronos[job]> Смотря как ее юзать! Имхо
<titulus_desideri> и я задолбаюсь каждый раз переставлять систему
<titulus_desideri> ну моё юзанье заключается лишь в использовании пары браузеров, im и еволюшна
<baronos[job]> Зачем каждый раз, ты запомни что ты делал перед вылетом бага, и не делай так на новой ос
<titulus_desideri> я перед вылетом бага с требованием пароля к 3г сидел листал гугларидер, затем отправил бук в слип
<titulus_desideri> а когда вернул - баг появился
<titulus_desideri> с вайфаем не могу ничего сказать, так как не знаю как давно он не работает
<titulus_desideri> при этом настройки вайфая и сети вообще я не трогал с тех пор как последний раз им пользовался
<baronos[job]> Со слипом есть много решений в инете. Поставь 11.10 посмотри может лучше будет
<titulus_desideri> настройки 3г менял неделю назад. или чуть больше
<titulus_desideri> baronos[job]: систему с нуля переставлять не хочется. а обновить ядро не могу ввиду отсутствия инета
<titulus_desideri> хотя мб оно и оффлайн обновляется...
<baronos[job]> А что там такого после перестановки? Установить пару программ, завести учетки и все
<baronos[job]> При переустановки ядра запасись диском с осью, на случай краха))))
<baronos[job]> Обновлении***
<titulus_desideri> baronos[job]: с одной стороны да... но с другой. точно придётся помудохаться с 3г. мб ещё что, чего я уже не помню особо
<titulus_desideri> плюс надо достать все программы в рпмках, саму ось прыгая с бубном запхать на флешку
<baronos[job]> Может в 11.10 и не придется му.,...я
<titulus_desideri> ибо в нетбуке нету привода
<baronos[job]> А рпм тут причем?
<titulus_desideri> ну а как мне ещё их поставить?
<titulus_desideri> из исходников не умею
<titulus_desideri> блин >_< путаюсь с деб
<titulus_desideri> я вообще не любитель ставить проги из пакетов
<baronos[job]> И попробуй в начале убить соединение и создать новое авось прокатит)
<titulus_desideri> baronos[job]: а с вайфаем что делать?
<baronos[job]> Я с вафляй вообще не дружу
<titulus_desideri> есть у меня ещё один вопрос
<titulus_desideri> но он ппц хардкорный
<titulus_desideri> заключается баг в следующем:
<Sergey_IT> titulus_desideri, по поводу пидгина - у меня все в одном окне, на разных табах - установки глянь...
<titulus_desideri> иногда после копирования файлов с какого-либо источника (флешки, диска, винт, фтп), на какой-либо приёмник (флешка, винт) то иногда после завершения копирования...
<titulus_desideri> а точнее после размонтирования флешки или перезагрузки
<titulus_desideri> файлов на приёмнике не остаётся
<titulus_desideri> они восстанавливаются chkdsk виндовым
<titulus_desideri> но всё равно как бы напрягает..
<titulus_desideri> ну как? кто-нибудь может мне ответить на такой вопрос?
<titulus_desideri> эх..
<yacoov> ?
<titulus_desideri> yacoov: да, никто ответить не смог
<yacoov> ясно
<titulus_desideri> если хочешь, продублирую вопрос в личку
<yacoov> давай
<AndreX> titulus_desideri: есть безопасное извлечение на такой случай
<titulus_desideri> AndreX: это не случай флешек
<titulus_desideri> а на случай копирования на винт?
<AndreX> titulus_desideri: съёмный
<titulus_desideri> AndreX: нет, не съёмный
<titulus_desideri> а на единственный винт в буке
<titulus_desideri> на локальный диск
<AndreX> хм странно, а комп случайно не из розетки после этого выключаеш))
<titulus_desideri> нет
<titulus_desideri> нормальным выключением. точнее ребутом
<titulus_desideri> ибо убунта выключается только в случае необходимости запустить винду
<AndreX> ну можно попробовать кэш вырубить, тогда сразу будет писаться на диск
<yacoov> скайлайн
<ZeRoY> Привет всем
<titulus_desideri> хм...
<titulus_desideri> AndreX: гиде7
<yacoov> привет
<skai-falkorr> yacoov: ты понимаешь, что каверканье чужих ников - это неуваженье?
<titulus_desideri> ZeRoY: привет
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmay
<AndreX> titulus_desideri: man fstab
<yacoov> скай извините
<ZeRoY> Подскажите как обновиться с убунту 11,04 до 11,10 ( Система > Администрирование > Обновление ? ) =)
<titulus_desideri> jrt
<titulus_desideri> ок, сенк
<AndreX> titulus_desideri: правда будет диск медленней работать, а может у тебя проблемы с винтом просто
<titulus_desideri> может...
<titulus_desideri> а может с руками
<titulus_desideri> (:
<titulus_desideri> что вероятнее
<titulus_desideri> ибо я ж почувствовав себя трулинуксоидом решил добиться от убунты небывалой экономии батарейки
<titulus_desideri> и как бы добился путём записи ядра системы на SDфлешку, при этом оставив home и boot на винте, а часть var где всякие темповвские файлы по мануалу кинул в раздел оперативы
<Mad_Bear> Кто-нибудь может подсказать как заменить Наутилус Pcman'ом? То есть чтобы он по умолчанию открывался в меню переходов и при открытии монтированных разделов на рабочем столе?
<titulus_desideri> кстати кто нить знает как научить синаптикс (дрова под тачпад) использовать тач двумя пальцами как нажатие колёсика мыши, а тремя - правой кнопкой мыши
<titulus_desideri> а то у меня сейчас наоборот
<titulus_desideri> жуть как неудобно
<UA1000> а какой ноутбук ?
<UA1000> <titulus_desideri>
<Mad_Bear> никто не знает как это сделать?
<shenmue> я знаю
<shenmue> еще вопросы?
<Mad_Bear> ну раз знаешь - может скажешь как?
<[Raiden]> Mad_Bear: в свойствах папки его выбери как онсовную программу. И он будет открываться
<baronos[job]> В инете есть статьи как поменять их умолчание на примере долфина
<[Raiden]> но этого возможно маловато, стоит ещё почитать как из гномовской сессии исключить наутилус (может стартовать для рисования фона и т.д.
<Mad_Bear> да пробовал я эти советы, правил конфигурационные файлы. Итог - в меню переходов всё нормально, а вот когда щёлкаю по ярлыку с разделом - открывается наутилус
<shenmue> еще фм отрисовывает рабочий стол
<[Raiden]> наутилус кстати непонятно куда стремится. Я помню наутилус элементари, там сделали редактируемую панел ьинструментов - это был осчасте, шаг вперед
<baronos[job]> Я скриптик скачивал и ставил марлин и нормально работал
<MyNameIsWinner> Привет всем
<[Raiden]> А в г наутилусе её ваще покоцали, объединили со строкой адреса
<[Raiden]> в 3
<titulus_desideri> UA1000: eeepc1005pxd
<shenmue> в gconf ключик есть. фм по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> думаю в 3 наутилусе просто сделали как в маке, а не как лучше\удобней
<[Raiden]> )
<MyNameIsWinner> Народ, подскажите, никак не могу подключится к вашему каналу из Пиджина
<baronos[job]> Лучше марлин подождать
<titulus_desideri> MyNameIsWinner: а сейчас ты где?
<MyNameIsWinner> Не удаётся соединиться с: Ошибка разрешения имени irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-ru: С именем хоста не связано ни одного адреса
<Mad_Bear> да я  вот тоже думаю что лучше Малина дождаться
<titulus_desideri> о_О
<titulus_desideri> всмысле на каком канале
<MyNameIsWinner> Я пишу из веб-чатика
<Mad_Bear> но вот только мучиться с наутилусом тоже неохота
<MyNameIsWinner> А хочу писать из Пиджина
<shenmue> MyNameIsWinner server irc.freenode.net  порт 6667  кодировка utf-8
<titulus_desideri> ты можешь просто к irc.freenode.net через пиджин подключиться?
<baronos[job]> Жаль марлин еще не умеет файлы сощдавать типа текстовых и все такое ((
<titulus_desideri> shenmue: пидгин как и любые другие irc вроде по умолчанию этот порт использует
<titulus_desideri> UA1000: ауу
<MyNameIsWinner> нет, не могу :-/
<MyNameIsWinner> пишет, нет такого сервера
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/elementary-file-browser-marlin-is-now.html - тем кому не совсем нравится наутилус мб есть смысл попробовать.
<titulus_desideri> а что пишет?
<titulus_desideri> MyNameIsWinner:
<MyNameIsWinner> Пишет "Нет такого канала"
<Mad_Bear> не нравится, но Марлин ещё нужно дорабатывать
<MyNameIsWinner> irc.freenode.net/
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]: у него конткстное меню не развито еще, но надеюсь на будущее)
<[Raiden]> baronos[job]: это можно самому расширять.
<titulus_desideri> MyNameIsWinner: по шагам. создавай новую учётку в пиджине, протокол - IRC Имя - своё сервер либо irc.freenode.net либо irc.ubuntu.com (перенаправляет на фринод вроде) пароль сперва не надо
<titulus_desideri> и пробуешь подключиться
<MyNameIsWinner> Ща скрин кину
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]: не отрицаю, только знать бы как я бы с него уже не слазил)
<[Raiden]> nautilus-gksu nautilus-image-converter nautilus-open-terminal nautilus-pastebin  nautilus-wallpaper
<[Raiden]> то что есть в репах
<titulus_desideri> не... я скрины не смотрю - трафика мало >_<
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]: это разве на марлин встанет?
<MyNameIsWinner> 600кб
<MyNameIsWinner> http://savepic.su/637182.htm
<MyNameIsWinner> Лень было все замазывать, так что немного палево
<[Raiden]> baronos[job]: Хм, я думал ты про наутилус. на элементари вставало, на марлин не пробовал - проверят ьнадо
<[Raiden]> в дельфине кстати лучше, там есть интеграция с кде-лук и можно действия качать прям из настроек наутилуса.
<[Raiden]> *дельфина
<[Raiden]> заболтался
<MyNameIsWinner> Так то лучше
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]: на завтра квест будет у меня с марлиным, хотел долфин оставить но он зараза глрбал иконки не юзал а свои кде и меня взбесил)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1103/h_1320344874_7338603_425ec9c695.png
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Тебя уже пора лечить от зависимости к кде, ни дня не проходит, как здесь какой-нибудь скрин с "няшными" кедами не проскакивает :-D
<dmay> может его того... женить?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Лечить желательно электричеством   ))))
<[Raiden]> Ну, разговор был про фм, я показал 1 из фм. Всё в тему :)
<Nor8>  dmay: Угу, на деве в кедах :-D
<yacoov> адидас?
<yacoov> кде кеты...
<yacoov> спать охото :(
<[Raiden]> яж не виноват, что то, что люди хотят , тут уже реализовано :) Я только показываю это.
 * [Raiden] повесил на грудь значек с надписью НеТроль.
<dmay> все вы так говорите )
<baronos[job]> мне минимализм по душе он в гш хорошо сделан ничего лишнего)
<dmay> мне когда работает из коробки по душе, а за где сделан я тут с войсом сижу :/
<[Raiden]> виндовс?
<yacoov> :/
<dmay> обратите внимание, не я это сказал
<yacoov> а кто?
<baronos[job]> Это как деду который всю жизнь на москвиче ездил, пересадить крузак)
<dmay> yacoov: [Raiden]. Captain to the rescue!
<yacoov> :)
<dmay> baronos[job]: все так говорят.... а потом в своем крузаке алюсу с пульсой по два дня выпиливают :\
<dmay> *альсу
<Nor8>  Никто уже не выпиливает давно пульс, все работает, но вот незрелый ном пока доставляет беспокойство.
<Nor8> гном*
<dmay> пульс только на днях двое выпиливали
<dmay> и одним то ли artus|znc| то ли skai-falkorr был
<baronos[job]> dmay: есть те кто привыкает к новому, лично у меня с пульсом проблем нет а вот в кде с альсой пррблемы, это еще одна причина по которой кде не люблю, так же как тебе наприсер не нравится все кроме коробки)
<Nor8> Артус там свои эксперименты проводил, никак не связанные с багами.
<baronos[job]> например**
<dmay> baronos[job]: привыкать к новому удобному и привыкать к новым крутым бесполезным шнягам, которые только путаются под руками, это две большие разницы )
<dmay> Nor8: anyway, перед этим прям кто-то из пациентов звук чинил, так что не надо )
<baronos[job]> dmay: вот и пользуюсь гш а не юнити или кде))
<dmay> я точно помню, я тогда ещё офи^Wудивился что это за пять лет так и не допилили
<skai-falkorr> dmay: точно не я.умвр пульс
<Nor8>  dmay: Так возьми и допили )))
<dmay> Nor8: не ну если марк заплатит, то я всегда готов же :3
<yacoov> оО
<Nor8> dmay: Так устройся на работу в каноникал, если скилл позволяет ))))
<dmay> Nor8: они, сволаще, в удаленщиках не заинтересованы, а переезжать я если только через годик, не раньше (
<Nor8> dmay:  Что, пока паспорт не получил? )))))
<dmay> Nor8: толсто, батенька ) не паспорт, а хотя бы седьмую цифру на счете 8]
<yacoov> ффф
<Nor8> dmay: Счет в йенах или "зайчиках" белорусских? ))))
<dmay> в старых добрых деревянных (
<yacoov> дмай в чем же это?
<dmay> yacoov: о_о ты откуда такой непросвященный, батенька?
<yacoov> с буржуйстана
<yacoov> брайн адамса слушаю
<yacoov> та та та
<yacoov> сатурн прилетел)
<yacoov> едгбля)
<dmay> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/i3occ/oh_come_on_thats_it/
<[v-8]_jupiter> Скучно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Скачал линуксформат ,а он на анг. ((((
<dmay> учи язык же
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож есть у кого на рус. За октябрь?
<dmay> http://i.imgur.com/HGkTi.jpg
<Nor8>  [v-8]_jupiter: гугль транслэйт или учи язык )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та учу .
<[v-8]_jupiter> Без него тяжело
<Alagos> Добрый вечер, подскажите чем открыть псд? Кроме гимпа
<dmay> ломаным фотошопом под вайном?
<baronos[job]> Из новостей культуры: израиль испытал межконтинентальную ракету...
<baronos[job]> Ппц распределение новостей в дройде)
<yacoov> баронос каким клиентом пользуешся?
<baronos[job]> yacoov:  andchat
<yacoov> ты на дроиде
<yacoov> ок
<yacoov> спасибо
<baronos[job]> Тсс, тиха а то кикнут в сторону андройд канала)
<yacoov> ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> А какой адрес канала андроид?
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user yacoov 84600 не пугайсо
<baronos[job]> Android-ru
<skai-falkorr> *ругайсо
<skai-falkorr> в темноте вслепую не стоит печатать
<Nor8> baronos[job]: Это культурный взрыв, так сказать :-D  Преодоление сверхзвукового барьера обыденности ))))
<baronos[job]> Nor8: )
<Nor8>  skai-falkorr: Угу, не пугайся, это бан!  )))
<AndreX> да вабще в темноте перед вл монитором вредно сидеть, зрение портится особенно эффективно
<baronos[job]> Мне как сказали, что сидеть за компом без света нестоит, уже как 8 лет не выключаю когда за компом)
<Alagos> dmay: его просто инсталить или есть нюансы?
<[Raiden]> можно заимет ьнастольный светильник. А совсем без света вредно, быстро устаешь
<dmay> Alagos: да есть парочка... кое что в УК прописано, наример
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]: когда клаву не вижу я паникую)
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> baronos[job], Клаву с большой буквы?
<[Raiden]> у кого клава ниже стола, выезжает, можно под столешницу намутить пару светодиодов от юсб )
<baronos[job]> Sergey_IT: ну Клава тоже бывает приводит к панике)
<Alagos> dmay: что такое УК?
<Sergey_IT> уголовный кодекс, не?
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]: я как то себе покупал неоновые лампы которые в компы вставлялись, их пихал туда под стол, а потом продал челу он их в девятку под ноги поставил, двери открыл все светится синим)
<Alagos> А....
<Sergey_IT> ужас
<Alagos> Та я про нюансы установки :)
<Alagos> Я уже подумал что УК в данном случае было сокращение ubuntu community :)
<dmay> ну так и я про то же. один из нюансов установки ломаного фотошопа прописан в УК. как детям всё объяснять приходится :/
<Nor8>  dmay: Там ссылка на кряк? ))))
<Alagos> Да при чем тут уголовный кодекс? Я про установку спрашиваю, а не про использование и лицензирование, что ж тут не понятного и кто еще маленький :)
<dmay> Nor8: там мануал по использованию кряков и кракеров XD
<dmay> Alagos: воровать - плохо. любой кто ворует - бяка. фу таким быть!
<baronos[job]> кто нить из вас матерых юниксойдов прикалывался, зайдя через веб интерфейс на канал под юзервебом и задавал нубские вопросы?)))
 * shenmue накачал за сегодня 12 гигов
<shenmue> пурум пум пум
<Alagos> dmay: вороват - это отбирать у кого-то. Я ни у кого ничего не отбираю
<dmay> baronos[job]: а ет мысль :3
<skai-falkorr> @voice Alagos
<shenmue> baronos да
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: эт ты судье объясни
<dmay> Alagos: не придумывай наивных оправданий своей совести
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а ты завязывай его дразнить.а то я завяжу
<Alagos> И это мне говорят люди, которые проповедуют бесплатный и открытый исходный программный код?
<shenmue> Alagos в чем у тебя проблема то?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: :P
<Alagos> Вот закройте глаза и представьте что убунту сделали платной. Это не воровство?
<dmay> Alagos: free as in free speech, not as in free beer
<User279[web]> это пичаль оО
<Sergey_IT> перейдем на другое
<Alagos> shenmue: Я не знаю чем открыть псд файл что бы глянуть и одобрить или отправить на переработку
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: он меня троллит... За это есть какое то наказание? :)
<shenmue> Alagos арт мани до 6 версии включительно бесплатная. дальше платная. я юзаю 6 версую. и не ворую
<baronos[job]> В виртуалке заюзай Господи
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: он говорит прописные истины. это не называется троллить
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: еще штольман говорил про значение слова free
<shenmue> Alagos псд файл фотошопа. открывать им же. если ты такой простой вещи не знаешь то пора уволится
<shenmue> наберут всяких по обьявлениям =(
 * skai-falkorr снова достал любимую лопату с выдержками правил правописания ться/тся
<Sergey_IT> так других нет
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: так что ему пора сделать?
<Alagos> shenmue: в мои обязанности не входит знание фотошопа. Просто на работе винда - и псд можно просмотреть даже тем же fastsone. А вот вивера псд на убунту я не знаю
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: тсссс, не подсказывай ему
<shenmue> skai-falkorr уволицо  :p
<Alagos> shenmue: выкрутился :)
<skai-falkorr> @voice shenmue
<Alagos> Ему войс за неграмотность, что ли? :)
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: у нас запрещено намеренно искажать русский язык
<shenmue> =( спровоцировал негодяй
<skai-falkorr> !rules | Alagos
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: иногда обновляй воспоминания же:)
<AndreX> Alagos: GIMP supports opening PSD files by default and there is no need to install any plugins. All you need to do is just download and install GIMP. GIMP’s psd support is not perfect as of yet, though it is still quite good.
<shenmue> Alagos поставь фотошоп под вином. либо на винду. я вообще не вижу проблемы
<AndreX> всё в гимпе отрывается
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: идем в отрыв
<skai-falkorr> уу-уу
<skai-falkorr> уу-уу
<baronos[job]> Плагин на гисп?
<skai-falkorr> *туц-туц-туц*
<baronos[job]> М*
<Alagos> Та уже ставлю. Нет. Не открывается в гимпе. Так как у меня макет визитке в ЦМУК-е пишет ошибку открытия
<Alagos> Невозможно открыть '/home/alagos/desktop/vizitka_alagos_chlen.psd': Ошибка при открытии файла PSD: Неподдерживаемая цветовая модель: CMYK
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: чему ты визитку сделал?
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: и че девченки клюют на это?
<AndreX> )
<baronos[job]> Кхе-кхе)
<Sergey_IT> и в крутой цветовой гамме
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: я сделал визитку отцу любимой
<baronos[job]> Ахаха
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: круто ты ему сказал, что его мнение в ваших отношениях тебе пофиг
<baronos[job]> Простите
<skai-falkorr> визитка члена - эт сильный аргумент
<Alagos> Контора, которая будет их печатать, резать и доставлять работает только с готовыми макетами и только в ЦМУК-е
<skai-falkorr> мол иди ка ты...
<Alagos> Та это корешь забавляется... Он ее подправлял после меня
<dmay> Alagos: спасибо, я поржал :3
<shenmue> "я сделал визитку" "но должен одобрить как ее сделали"
<shenmue> лана пойду спайдермена смореть
<Alagos> Я сделал, отправил корешу макет для корректировки, он довел ее до ума и теперь мне нужно ее посмотреть и одобрить или отдать на переработки, вот только фотошопа дома нету
<Alagos> Приятного просмотра :)
<skai-falkorr> Alagos:
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: http://www.labnol.org/internet/photoshop-and-google-docs/18730/
<dmay> Alagos: так ты же тут злобный клиент! заставь этого мерзкого дезигнера прислать в пдфке!
<shenmue> дождись завтра. вот проблему нашел то. решается за 1 секунду чем открыть
<skai-falkorr> а тем временем...
<dmay> а ещё лучше в .docx, это будет более Ъ
<skai-falkorr> гугл давно все сделал за нас
<dmay> skai-falkorr: гуглодоки относительно несложные вордовские файлы ломают, а вы тут про псдшки...
<Alagos> И вправду, посмотрю гуглом
<skai-falkorr> dmay: умвр с любыми видами доков
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а вы загружайте дальше через вантузобраузеры.пусть они ломают
<dmay> skai-falkorr: просто некоторые не догадываются, что бывает что-то посложнее отступов пробелами и двух абзацев на док, ога :3
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: ить и что ж тебе стоило ввести в гугл online psd viewer
<skai-falkorr> dmay: как например сложные списки, многоурвоневая табуляция и прочее.что обычно в моих лекциях используется
<dmay> skai-falkorr: да ладно тебе, зато мы с названия его визитки поржали :3
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: вариантов было очень много. И виртуалка, и гимп, и просто подождать завтра. Но ты выдал самый оптимальный, который у меня из головы вылетел, за что тебе большое спасибо!
<skai-falkorr> !google | Alagos
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos: Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<dmay> skai-falkorr: не выпендривайся, это ты всё равно от отступов недалеко ушел )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ага.а еще дурацкие вендовоофисные формулы
<skai-falkorr> почему то они не ломаются
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: ты преподаешь?
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: учус
<skai-falkorr> 21 век жеж
<skai-falkorr> лекции в тетрадке писать - прошлое тысячелетие
<skai-falkorr> ноутбук же есть
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ты верстаешь доки с формуламив  визивиг-редакторах? у меня для тебя плохие новости... :/
<skai-falkorr> dmay: я не верстаю.мне их скидывают
<skai-falkorr> dmay: преподаватели не могут осилить чтото более простое, чем мсофис
<dmay> тогда у меня для тебя плохие новости про твое окружение
<dmay> и тем более про твоих преподователей о_о
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ооо.у меня новостей про это окружение гораздо больше плохих
<skai-falkorr> dmay: тебе нечем меня удивить:)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: если ты думаешь, что студенты не знают про состояние образования, то у меня для тебя плохие новости
<skai-falkorr> о.волан де морта победили
<dmay> skai-falkorr: просто студенты не умеют выбирать вузы, а идут куда мамка за ручку привела :/
<Alagos> Кстати, а реально успевать писать лекцию на ноут или планшет?
<Alagos> Или только диктофон?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: при том, что моя мать даж не знает, в каком я вузе учусь в 600км от нее
<skai-falkorr> dmay: реально.и на ноут и на планшет
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: то есть эт тебе
<dmay> skai-falkorr: что за вуз то такой щасливый?
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: а учитывая, что остальные еще и просят повторить и подождать - я успеваю книгу читать в этот момент
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: я так и понял
<skai-falkorr> dmay: 99% вузов этай старны
<dmay> в нашей деревне тебя без знания латеха за человека то не считали
<dmay> так, за контрактника
<skai-falkorr> о.кстать о деревнях
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: до чего дошел прогресс... Теперь даже я свои каракули смогу расшифровывать на лекциях :)
<baronos[job]> Ппц, сходил, попросил мужиков потише в номере себя вести.
<Alagos> латеха?
<skai-falkorr> все читали о новой инициативе медведа про интернет и копирастию?
<skai-falkorr> мне аж хотца, чтобы он сделал так
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: ссылку?
<skai-falkorr> baronos[job]: вломили звездов?
<Alagos> Я не читал. А что там?
<dmay> baronos[job]: лед возьми в холодильнике
<Onkeltem> Вопрос - есть надежный способ ковертнуть ФС из ext3/4 в vfat?
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/11/03/medvedev/
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: спс
<skai-falkorr> он хочет признать весь контент не пирацким и свободным в обращении, пока не доказано обратно
<skai-falkorr> то есть ты можешь воровать венду, пока мс на тебя не пожалуется
<skai-falkorr> а если им пофиг - эт не преступление
<skai-falkorr> тоже и с музой, книгами, фильмами.
<baronos[job]> Да не мужики фсбшики ветераны завтра у них собрание с генералами. Они заставили меня выпить водки за дружбу между чеченским народом и русским.
<skai-falkorr> При этом президент допускает и радикальный вариант использования контента, когда даже правообладатели не смогут запретить использовать объекты авторского права в личных целях. В таком случае не будет иметь значения, был
<skai-falkorr> ли контент незаконно размещен третьими лицами. В любом случае, "забота" о защите исключительных прав будет лежать на правообладателе, подчеркнул Медведев.
<dmay> о, кстати, няшно
<skai-falkorr> Вторым элементом предложенной концепции является введение ответственности провайдеров, владельцев сайтов и доменных имен за нарушение авторских прав на общих основаниях. Вместе с тем, президент допускает, что указанные
<skai-falkorr> категории могут избежать ответственности в ряде случаев, например, если они не знали или не должны были знать о незаконности контента.
<dmay> хотя, с другой стороны - ответственность провайдеров
<skai-falkorr> то есть вот первое, что он предложил годного
<skai-falkorr> dmay: дык дочитай до конца
<skai-falkorr> если они не знают о незаконности контента - они не виноваты
<skai-falkorr> а о незаконности должен предупредить правообладатель
<Onkeltem> ну что, не ясно, что новый человек паук какой-нить - не предмет охраны?
<skai-falkorr> а думаш мс станет звонить в урюпинск деревенск связь и сообщать, что айяйяй вы мою венду воруете?
<Onkeltem> один фиг буду закрывать няшные раздачи на рутрекере
<Onkeltem> я вот позавчера не смог ребенку скачать Смешариков!
<Onkeltem> будут*
<dmay> skai-falkorr: да они и в нерезиновую то звонить не будут, им домашние пираты это щастье и лишняя популярность
<skai-falkorr> в свете бреда про АСТА - такое решение прям радует
<dmay> Onkeltem: ребёнки после смешариков бьются головой об стену и говорят "зови меня просто Хозяин"
<dmay> Onkeltem: так что лучше скачай какого нить лунтика
<dmay> ну или машу и медведя
<Onkeltem> dmay: 150 серий лунтика отсмотрено, сказано - надоело, папа, качай Смешариков )
<skai-falkorr> скачай винни советского
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: он такой короткий...
<skai-falkorr> или какого нить аниме с кровью-кишки-раззвездорасило
<dmay> 150? слабаки, мы 380 досматриваем :3
<Onkeltem> ыыыыы... да да да
<baronos[job]> Сауз парка и симпсонов много)
<dmay> хотя моя мелкая ещё слишком мелкая чтоб протестовать ЧВ
<dmay> XD
<skai-falkorr> лан.3 часа ночи.спать пора.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: я могу быть уверен, что ты не станешь хулигать сильно?
<skai-falkorr> или тебя в угол поставить на ночь?
<baronos[job]> В бан всех и спи спокойно)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: иди, иди, не рассуждай тут
<dmay> или артуса дождись )
<AndreX> артус похоже не придёт уже
<AndreX> обычно он раньше появлялся
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, ужас эти смешарики
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, маша и медведь, во что надо
<dmay> http://i.imgur.com/iQdKB.png Ъ
<skai|sleep> канал линуксоидов.обсуддаем воспитание детей и какие мультики им включать...
<Sergey_IT> дети - наше будущее
<skai|sleep> а вантузятнеги на канале обсуждают, как крякнуть венду и почему ее надо переустанавливать каждые три дня в их кривых руках
<baronos[job]> Как воспитаем детей так через 40 лет и будут управлять страной
<dmay> skai|sleep: какой канал? :3
<skai|sleep> baronos[job]: твои дети будут обычными клерками.фиг они станут перзидентами
<skai|sleep> dmay: любой, где концентрация вантузятнегов превышает 95%
<baronos[job]> skai|sleep: go to sleep)
<dmay> ясно. опять мифологируем? не, лучше давайте про детей
<dmay> набрал как то за часок http://screencast.com/t/71jojoLX
<dmay> чучело-мяучело это хит
<Onkeltem> Кто знает как в gnome-shell сделать чтобы уведомления были не снизу а где-нить справа вверху?
<Onkeltem> Не знаю как у создателей gs, но у меня внизу командная строка!
<Onkeltem> и когда попап появляется, он загораживает всё
<Sergey_IT> единственное, что в нашей стране умеют делать - это мультики
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: АЭС еще неплохие вроде
<baronos[job]> Sergey_IT:  и военную технику)
<yacoov> п
<Sergey_IT> я о том, в чем мы на голову выше
<Onkeltem> I wonder what gs creators was using for thinking really - хотел на #gnome отправить, да передумал
<Onkeltem> Говорят не двигаются никуда эти дурацкие попапы
<Onkeltem> Я фигею дорогая редакция. Как можно хардкодить такие вещи, как положение всплывающего окна?
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, подожди, может допилят
<baronos[job]> Если гш слетает то нотифи как в стапом гноме с права в углу)
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: придется ждать (
<baronos[job]> Р*
<Onkeltem> baronos[job]: ыыыыы )
<Onkeltem> В принципе, workaround - использовать другой монитор для командных строк
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, может где-то и можно подкрутить, но это у авторов спрашивать надо... или сорсы править
<Onkeltem> если он конечно есть )
<baronos[job]> Onkeltem: в коде можно сделать как те угодно это нотифи
<Onkeltem> baronos[job]: видишь ли, оно еще с этой магической панелью внизу как-то связано. Каждый раз появлятеся и панель и уведомление одновременно. Так что не думаю, что просо другую константу поменять.
<Onkeltem> поставить
<baronos[job]> Панель вылезает когдв тыкнуть на сообщение вроде
<Onkeltem> baronos[job]: [задумался] - послежу )
<baronos[job]> В какой то теме было что это нотифи во всю длинну экрана. В какой то мелкая по середине. Ну по сути можно поковырять дконф там че то в орг было про нотифи
<Onkeltem> baronos[job]: а ты научился поднимать панель? :) Я чет неск раз тыркался - не смог понять закономерность
<baronos[job]> Завтра поюзаю эту тему вечерком) хотя меня и так устраивает. А еще нравится когда из нотифи на сообщения отвечаешь)
<baronos[job]> всмысле поднимать?
<Onkeltem> ну нижнюю панель делать видимой
<Onkeltem> как-то связано с нижним правым углом
<baronos[job]> Как то не задумывался. Мне наобород нравится трей этот)
<Onkeltem> Но в общем, если опустить мышь вниз за край экрана, сантиметров этак за 5 до правого нижнего угла...
<Onkeltem> а потом нежно-нежно её оттуда поднимать...
<Onkeltem> то может повезти и появится панель :D
<baronos[job]> Завтра поковыряю)
<baronos[job]> Фигзнает мне кажется она постоянно видимая лишняя будет)
<sergari>  /msg NickServ identify 1r8x7b6zvvs
<baronos[job]> Я даже в г2 всегда делал верхнюю панель и док справа и все и часы по середине)
<Onkeltem> sergari: ничего ничего, мы ничего не видели
<yacoov> лол
<Sergey_IT> видели и запомнили
<AndreX> и в логи записали)
<sergari> )  надо   когдато  учиться
<baronos[job]> sergari:  пиши это в никсерв)
<Onkeltem> baronos[job]: я не имел ввиду её постоянно показывать, она должна руками подниматься, чтобы был доступ к съемным устройствам и запущенным прогарммам
<Onkeltem> baronos[job]: можно конечно в Actions перейти, но так - быстрее вроде как
<baronos[job]> Хмм, можно подумать сократить это в квадрат в углу)
<baronos[job]> Как меню чтоб вылозило тупо в углу)
<Onkeltem> думаю отказаться от AWN
<Onkeltem> превьюхи кривые, толку почти нет
<baronos[job]> Я docky предпочитаю ничего лишнего, ставлю там только дополнение рабочие столы и все)
<baronos[job]> Можно родной док как трей юзать на экране через дополнение но мне не понравилось)
<Onkeltem> baronos[job]: не, у меня уведомление вместе со всей панелью появляется (
<baronos[job]> Хмм, можно уведомления отрубить и от руки поднимать ))))
<Onkeltem> baronos[job]: что за "родной док"?
<baronos[job]> Который в превью
<[Raiden]> поставьте лучше кде, и смотрите анеме
<sergari> подскажите ктонить сталкивался с проблемой установки nvidia дров с сайта разработчика..а  именно вроде как  установка прошла успешно но сам  драйвер не  грузиться пишет что нет  такого
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos[job]> Слева который избранное)
<baronos[job]> Нееее я люблю классику, а кеды для молодежи)
<AndreX> sergari: а видюха какая??
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[Raiden]> sergari: все сталкивались, кто не читал --^
<AndreX> !pm > sergari
<ubuntuhelp> sergari, please see my private message
<Zogar> бедная нвидия. никто ее не любит, кроме линуксоидов
<[Raiden]> baronos[job]: читай там как блэклистить открытые дрова как минимум
<AndreX> почему это?)
<AndreX> Zogar: ^
<[Raiden]> AndreX: у него просто радеон или интел и он не в теме
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]: ок)))
<[Raiden]> baronos[job]: блин, ник не тот
<sergari> нет  ну  я ставил  предлагаемые системой драйвера с  этим все ок ...но Rift (игрушка виндозная) заругался вот и попробовал поставить с  сайта  а  там  беда(
<[Raiden]> sergari: : читай там как блэклистить открытые дрова как минимум , либ оиспользуй только пакеты
<sergari> ок спасиб
<AndreX> я кстати видел людей которые кроме одного производителя видеокарт никаких больше не знают)
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]:  ага, хотел что то в пользу кде написать, и окончательно растроить гш-юзеров?))))
<[Raiden]> baronos[job]: ))
<Zogar> ставить убунту чтобы играть… ммм… может, ограничиться удалением гланд ректально
<sergari> да не  я  вообще сидел на фряхе  а  винда стояла  только  чтоб  поиграть в рифт  а  тут  с  выходом  новой версии убунты попробовал    игрушка запустилась  ну и  вот  стал  заморачиваться
<sergari> там настроек то  на  5 минут
<Zogar> для игр имхо лучше винда, или даже игровая приставка
<Zogar> тогда комп начинает восприниматься как комп а не развлекуха )
<baronos[job]> Zogar: +приставка
<sergari> мммм ну в  принципе  да   только напрягает скакать с  системы на систему ради этого  да и в  принципе  на  лине  рифт идет очень хорошо
<Zogar> ну это как наркотик
<baronos[job]> На лине надо учиться. Имхо :D
<Zogar> вначале ломка, потом отпускает
<Zogar> попускает и всё. ты здоров )
<Zogar> а потом ты даже не вспомнишь что такое рифт
<sergari> вот разберусь с mediacore авось и забью на рифт)
<Zogar> значит, надо сделать так чтобы рифт ассоциировался с геморроем )
<sergari> ))
<Zogar> куда-то лезть, чето там запускать )
<Zogar> фу, гемор. лучше разберусь с медиакор )
<sergari> ну  голова не  резиновая  всю инфу за   день не запихнешь)
<sergari> темболее инфы на ру  особо нет приходиться  переводить  маны ....хотя это +  а то что то как то  подзабыл уже английский
<Sergey_IT> так инфы много и не надо
<dmay> чочо, о чем срачик?
<Zogar> а, еще проще ) начинаешь с медиакора, заебываешься, потом думаешь - не поиграть ли? вспоминаешь что это гемор и меняешь вид деятельности - гуляешь, ешь и тд. Возвращаешься - вспоминаешь про гемор, решаешь что медиакор проще
<yacoov> что за медиякор?
<sergari> поставить да...просто все  я вот не  пойму как  ее  сроднить с  апачем и по какому принципу она  работает
<AndreX> !op | Zogar
<ubuntuhelp> Zogar: Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<yacoov> инопланет зайти не может)
<sergari> mediacore CMS для видео портала
<yacoov> ясно
<Zogar> sergari: хочешь наваять сайт?
<yacoov> эндчат рулит
<sergari> угу типа warcraftmovies тока под  рифт
<Zogar> но рифт то ты хорошо уже изучил, в отличие от? )
<sergari> ( в отличии от того что забыл
<sergari> что то  еще  помню  там...лампу поднять  днску но пробелов  много всеравно
<kolobok> всем приветННаконец собрал компьютер и установил убунту 11.10 Но есть большая проблема У меня микро вайфай ситк Belkin Так вот когда комп вкючеш интернет есть минут 29 потом всё.Что бы появился надо комп перезагружать.Что делать? Подскажите пÐ
<dmay> !255 | kolobok
<ubuntuhelp> kolobok: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<kolobok> я не знал Виноват Буду впредь корректен
<[Raiden]> на форум писани, фиг знает. Только не так, а как-то подробней, модель там и т.д.
<[Raiden]> может кто сталкивался
<kolobok> спасибо.Щяс буду интересоваться проблемой Спасибо еще раз
<[Raiden]> да незачто. У меня ту твсё по старперски, провода и всё такое. Ничего про файфай и адаптеры незнаю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Новую сусе посмотрел уже? ))))
<kolobok> Народ всем спакуха Не буду мешать буду разбираться Всем пока
<sharikoff> @kick Zogar
<[Raiden]> Nor8: можно сказать что нет. запускал в виртуаке 1 и з билдов но не на долго. С кде всё скучно, оно работает.
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> долго, очень долго)
<sharikoff> дык 7 утра
<sharikoff> а артус где
<AndreX> спит
<AndreX> наверно
<sharikoff> вот гад
<yacoov> 7 утра это где?
<AndreX> это в ирковии
<yacoov> :)
<yacoov> я спать бб
<Onkeltem> Ого! Может и не новость - uTorrent для Линукса выпустили!
<Onkeltem> Загрузка прямо с главной
<Onkeltem> сервер. думаю веб клиент.
<Onkeltem> а вообще - это самое оно
<Onkeltem> надо бы шейпер настроить, а то нереально с этими торрентами работать
<Onkeltem> по ssh
<titulus_desideri> всем хай ещё раз
<titulus_desideri> тут кто-нибудь pidgin+bonjour использовал?
<titulus_desideri> почему может не работать?
<titulus_desideri> никаких ошибок подключения
<titulus_desideri> просто не работает и всё
<titulus_desideri> ау
<IchEsseDichAuf> уа
<AndreX> titulus_desideri: если все молчат значит никто не знает или все спят. C ubuntuhelp
<IchEsseDichAuf> какие бенчмарки приходят на ум, чтобы сравнить два разных ядра?
<Onkeltem> IchEsseDichAuf: компиляция ядра
<Onkeltem> %)
<Onkeltem> ой
<Onkeltem> IchEsseDichAuf: извини, не прочитал внимательно
<Onkeltem> IchEsseDichAuf: про ядро подумал насчет процов )
<IchEsseDichAuf> %)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-04
<User991[web]> привет , подскажите пожалуйста какую версию убунты лучше скачать для нетбука (asus) , если можно - киньте ссылочку
<Onkeltem> User991[web]: ту, которая на сайте
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos[job]> Тыщ
<skai-falkorr> попячтес
<skai-falkorr> чектотутжив?
<baronos[job]> Я)
<Dimon4eG> Привет. Какой прогой онлайн тв смореть лучше?
<baronos[job]> Проще через браузер, дополнение на хром какое нить
<Dimon4eG> дак в том и проблема
<Dimon4eG> все дополнения к виндонавозникам шлют
<skai-falkorr> дополнения не зависят от системы.они ставятся на браузер
<skai-falkorr> это так.к тому маразму, что ты произнес
<baronos[job]> Вооот, умные люди че говорят))
<skai-falkorr> а онлайн тиви (если ты про iptv) - через vlc само бодрое
<skai-falkorr> да и не тока iptv
<skai-falkorr> ес ли есть стрим ссылка
<Dimon4eG> а есть прога, чтобы там сразу лучшие каналы были? ткнул и втыкаешь, а не ссылку ищешь
<mavron> Привет  народ!
<mavron> С праздником!
<mavron> У меня вопрос, ни кто не натыкался на ссылки настроенных виртуальных машин ?
<mavron> интересует виртуальная машина с настроенным сервером postfix
<etalord> ку
<etalord> повтори, какой образ нужен?
<mavron> ubuntu server + postfix + плюс разные плюшки к postfix... web морда и спам фильтр и т.д.
<mavron> не могу настроить, уже часа 2 колдую над ним, не могу победить и все.... вот и обратился за помощью )
<mavron> делал по этому ману http://sudouser.com/ustanovka-pochtovogo-servera-postfix-dovecot-mysql-i-virtualnyx-domenov.html
<Mad_Bear> поставил Убунту 10.04 и столкнулся с проблемой - не работает в Скайпе веб-камера (Microsoft VX-1000) Кто-нибудь знает как её решить?
<Mad_Bear> ну может кто-нибудь всё таки поможет?
<UA1000> в гугле наверняка есть ответы
<Mad_Bear> я бы не обращался сюда, если бы хоть одно "решение", найденное в гугле, помогло
<UA1000> на ноуте ?
<Mad_Bear> на копе
<Mad_Bear> компе*
<rapidsp> Mad_Bear: http://www.whoisdeep.com/2010/09/06/getting-microsoft-lifecam-vx-1000-working-on-ubuntu-skype/
<Mad_Bear> спасибо, на эту ссылку я не натыкался
<Mad_Bear> сейчас гляну
<rapidsp> Mad_Bear: у меня просто блатной аккаунт в гугле :)
<Mad_Bear> ))
<SeaCaT> Приветы Свободным.
<SeaCaT> Вопрос. Нужно поставить Linux-based live cd/dvd систему на USB. Проблема- системы на жестких нету, только liveDVD. Вопрос. Возможно ли, копирнуть этот саммй лайв на флеш, через Unetbootin загрусившись С НЕГО?
<SeaCaT> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<UA1000> А чё тебе на винч не ставится ?
<UA1000> на флешке всё равно медленее будет
<SeaCaT> Винт тронуть не могу. ибо его нет))
<UA1000> ну ставь как обычно, создаёшь разделы, форматируешь
<SeaCaT> Мне надо лайв именно на флешке.ибо мобильность(уезжаю скоро) а там куды еду - фих мне а не скорости скачивания. Поэтому хочу решить все проблемы лайв флехой
<SeaCaT> А еще хочется ХСВ(халявного соседского вайфая)
<SeaCaT> Вопрос в чем? В том, что если я загрузившись с лайва, начну через unetbootin ЭТОТ же самый лайв лить на флешку, ничего не произойдет нехорошего?
<UA1000> попробуй на свой страх и риск ))
<AndreX|OFF> http://beastie.cs.ua.edu/cs150/usb-install.html
<AndreX> а вот и я)
<phoenix52rus> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<ImmOrtal1879> Помогите! На ноуте при нажатии на кнопку открытия сидирома вообще ничего не происходит(  Ubuntu 11.10
<Web-user> тут вообще есть кто-нибудь?
<Web-user> fe
<AndreX> есть
<Web-user> что делать если лоток сидиром вообше не реагирует на кнопку?Eject не поможет тк это ноут
<Sergey_IT> это твоя тема на форуме?
<Web-user> ога,но она походу мертвая(
<Sergey_IT> так там народу больше и никто не знает
<Sergey_IT> никогда не отрывается?
<Web-user> раньше была федора,там открывалось
<Web-user> поставил убунту и перестало
<Sergey_IT> а без ОС открывается?
<Web-user> нет
<Web-user> но ОС и БИОС лоток видят
<AndreX> хм странно должен открыватся
<Web-user> впрописал его в fstab,ОС начала ругаться что не может примонтировать раздел
<Web-user> сейчас попробую переустановить ОС с USB
<AndreX> приод должен открыватся, хотябы даже вовремя запуска биос, если этого не происходит значит привод мёртв полностью или частичео или в нём чтото застряло
<Web-user> не мог он умереть,после установки убунты он выплюнул диск,перезагрузился,а когда я через час попробовал его открыть он не работал
<Web-user> у человека на форуме тоже такое было,но ему помогло обновление
<baronos> marlin походу не будет поддерживать создание файлов кроме папок, типа след. элементари как я понял будет на гш с темой пантеон, и создание текстовых вайлов и других вообще будет произходить тупо открывание редактора и сохранением файла) возможно будет
<baronos> плагин какой нить)
<Intrpt> доброго всем
<Intrpt> кто-нибудь с гнукеш работает может?
<Intrpt> как её русифицировать, если сама система англ? На форуме не нашёл.
<Sergey_IT> Intrpt, а зачем русификация?
<Intrpt> Sergey_IT: уж не актуально =) немного запутался в англ. там с проводками, уже разобрался.
<bggooo> Братцы, может не в тему, но может кто знает как можно командой в терминале Android-a синхронизировать время? В Ubunt-е просто пишу ntpdate <сервер> , а на android-e такой команды нет
<baronos> скорость открытия папки /usr/lib в марлин феноминальная, а в наутилусе думал 2 секунды)
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<Irvingel> подскажите плиз как настроить пиджин на автоматическое подключение к каналу?
<baronos> в настройках добавления чата есть подключатся автоматом.
<Irvingel> спс, нашел)
<baronos> ыы http://www.google.be/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=do+a+barrel+role#sclient=psy-ab&hl=nl&safe=off&source=hp&q=do+a+barrel+role&pbx=1&oq=do+a+barrel+role&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=0l0l0l4041l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&fp=1&biw=1280&bih=635&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&cad=b
<[Raiden]> baronos: почему крутится?
<baronos> [Raiden]: Я тоже задался таким вопросом, честно не знаю)
<baronos> на канале элементари ссылку кинули и давай ржать народ, ну я тоже открыл)
<yacoov> в чем прикол то?
<yacoov> до меня не дошло
<yacoov> баронос
<baronos> yacoov:
<baronos> крутится страница
<yacoov> у меня она не крутится
<baronos> в другом браузере посмотри
<yacoov> я за дроидом
<yacoov> долфин браузер
<baronos> [Raiden]: я скопипаслил то что там вводят при поиске, и поставил в пустой гугл и он крутится ))
<[Raiden]> угу, это пасхальное яйцо типа как apt-get moo
<yacoov> я до 21 декабря на дроиде
<baronos> http://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google_gravity/
<baronos> прикольная штука)
<baronos> на ссылке хватай гугл и тоскай по экрану устрой панику))
<yacoov> да
<[Raiden]> это видел
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем здрасте
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как думаете для проекта на перл с постгресс какую лучше взять виртуализацию на базе kvm vs openvz
<Irvingel> подскажите плиз, как сделать чтоб по кнопке закрытия pidgin сворачивался в трей?
<[Raiden]> у меня вроде по умолчанию так
<baronos> Irvingel: емаё настройки смотри
<baronos> Irvingel: там есть висеть в лотке типо того
<Irvingel> смотрю, не могу найти
<Irvingel> поточнее где в настройках?
<baronos> интерфейс - показывать значок системного лотка
<baronos> ставь всегда и можешь закрывать.
<Irvingel> значок то в трее показывается, но стоит мне нажать на закрытие окна и полностью выходит с пиджина
<Irvingel> а я хочу чтоб не закрывался а сворачивался
<Irvingel> видимо не правильно понял вопрос
<baronos> у меня почему то сворачивается пиджин
<[Raiden]> показывать значек всегда в настройках
<Irvingel> а сори, все работает
<Irvingel> незнаю почему в прошлый раз вышел полностью
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/linux-essentials-restart-the-desktop-environment-without-closing-any-windows.html#more-12641
<[Raiden]> там бред, зря запостил
<a13k5> Шалом! Всех с праздником!
<skai-falkorr> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/fedora-post-installation-script-fedora.html
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: через 4 дня можно будет посмотреть
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, вчера уже постил кто-то
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: вчера постил то, что написали сегодня?верните машину времени на лор!
<Sergey_IT> skai-falkorr, извини, не то посмотрел ))
<Irvingel> хелп плиз, как в пиджин отключить всплывающие сообщения?
<Irvingel> настроил интеграцию с ГШ, как в empathy, и теперь по 2 сообщения вылазят( как убрать стандартное?
<[Raiden]> в расширениях нету?
<[Raiden]> пиджина
<[Raiden]> В кде кстати нотификация вписывается в общую
<Irvingel> щас попробую...
<skai-falkorr> Irvingel: посмотреть в настройках.внимательно посмотреть
<yacoov> в кде в кде в кде) и все о нем
<Irvingel> в модулях похоже смотреть надо
<yacoov> не любил я его ... не мое
<Onkeltem> Есть ГШ юзеры? Чтобы пиджин в ГШ-шном уведомлении выводил сообщения и чтобы можно было там отвечать - что нужно сделать?
<Irvingel> есть
<Irvingel> http://tuksik.ru/pidgin-gnome-shell/
<Irvingel> сам только что настроил)
<Irvingel> удобная вешь)
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1104/h_1320414117_4598591_b3caec0fe3.png
<dmay> [Raiden]: can not into design :|
<dmay> за нотификации вообще авторам надо руки оторвать
<[Raiden]> я незнаю что ты называещь десигном, но тут просто общая нотификация. А в гном такой десигн, что люди гуглят и спрашивают как настроить
<[Raiden]> + тут не просто нотификации, а ещё и с историей
<dmay> зачем нотификациям история? о_о
<dmay> (и это я молчу что там зачем то кнопка "показать" и заголовок одной нотификации сливается с телом предыдущей
<dmay> )
<[Raiden]> dmay: она там просто необходима. Т.к. постоянный показ не нужен + челвоек не может смотреть на экран 100% времени
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: авишка?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а бдрип уже не модно качать?
<skai-falkorr> и что у тя с аспектом?
<[Raiden]> бдрип качать не модно, по той самой причине, чт оя всё вижу и в авишке. + на что там смотреть, это же гарри поттр. Вот если бы стартрек какой-нить.
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> [Raiden]: эт то есть если мне тупой блондинко спамит и спамит, то попапы должны висеть всей толпой, пока я по ним не кликну и они не откроют мне чат?
<dmay> для "не смотрит 100% времени на экран" уже давно придумали апп хайлайты
<[Raiden]> нет конечно. Такое только в гноме может произойти ) А тут показывается только последнее, если надо все - делается клик и видно список.
<[Raiden]> + в этом списке ещё разбивка на источники (прогарммы)
<[Raiden]> гра*
<dmay> вот хоть убей не могу представить, зачем может понадобиться история хайлайтов
<nerty> всем привет , скачал с оф. сайта убунту 10.04 русскую netbook edition , а там только мельком русский встречается , как полностью русифицировать ? подскажите пожалуйста?
<dmay> nerty: switch to english @ learn the language
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1104/h_1320415424_9969930_7f2c18089d.png
<nerty> влом учить английский ) хаачуу рууусский
<[Raiden]> nerty:1. набрать locale , что бы убедиться что локаль русская , 2. либо искать настройку локализации , либо поискать пакеты по слвоам -ru и -russian
<nerty> спасибо
<[Raiden]> я просто не помню как называется программа для выбора локализации. Сложно запомнить после кде - ту твсё в systemsettings
<[Raiden]> ...а другие чего-то спят )
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<AndreX> nerty: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F_ubuntu
<AndreX> shenmue: q
<shenmue> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/русификация_ubuntu
<shenmue> снова кривой браузер? =)
<AndreX> нет, просто вичат так руские символы в ссылках переделывает
<AndreX> а точнее эмуль терминала
<skai-falkorr> кирилица не нужна
<skai-falkorr> особливо в адресах
<skai-falkorr> если slashdot.org выглядит гармонично, то президент.рф выглядит ужасно без заглавных букв
<AndreX> ну это ваше вики такой )
<skai-falkorr> а будто на википедивой вики не так
<AndreX> нутоже верно
<skai-falkorr> межу прочим оно тоже на убунту сервере
<skai-falkorr> да что там.инк в тындексе на днях находил сервак с убунту 7.04 вроде.или 7 десять.с 4 годами аптайма
<nerty> андрекс - спасибо)
<AndreX> стабильно, работает что сказать)
<skai-falkorr> а ваши арчики фиг встретишь в продакшене в крупных корпорациях
<skai-falkorr> хммм
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а вот ты встречал бы винсервер, чтобы он работал под нагрузкой 4 года?то есть с момента выхода версии и так и работал бы?
<nerty> ребят , вопрос еще 1 )  на миллион , так сказать ) есть в убунте какое - то подобие офиса , что бы файлы с расш. doc\docx открывал?
<skai-falkorr> nerty: libreoffice же
<AndreX> OOo тоже открывает ну в 10 4 10 10 который
<dmay> skai-falkorr: если под нагрузкой понимать 1сочку на полсотни народу, то такое в каждом втором офисе стоит
<skai-falkorr> dmay: под нагрузкой - эт нагрузка в датацентре тындекса
<nerty> т.е. открывается доки?)
<skai-falkorr> и в каждом втором втором офисе стоит с аптаймом в пару дней
<skai-falkorr> эт выходные если брать.а в будние дни бухи должны чай пить.а розетка одна
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ну так для таких нагрузок линупсы и придумывали. когда можно пересобрать, сэкономив две инструкции, и это реально будет оправдывать затраты.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: там оригинальный убунту сервер
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ну не надо уж таким пессимистом быть )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: без пересбора:)
<skai-falkorr> а линуксы прилумывали джаст фо фан же
<skai-falkorr> или ты не читал письмо линуса?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: слу, тут один пытается срачик про вин-лин развести. войс ему выставь, хотяб, чтоль
<skai-falkorr> dmay: у тебя уже есть войс:) зачем тебе второй:)
<AndreX> nerty: да
<dmay> skai-falkorr: и не стыдно? тебе доверили такую важную должность, а ты...
<AndreX> nerty: но лучше поставить либру вместо ооо он лучше с ними робит http://news.21.by/hi-tech/2011/03/25/275237.html
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHndS6mPst0&feature=related
<dmay> [Raiden]: средненько
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1xHZ7Ddc_s&feature=related
<dmay> [Raiden]: под текстом бочек слишком много :/
<nerty> а скайп на убунту поставить можно?)
<dmay> можно
<nerty> спс)
<yacoov> привет
<Sergey_IT> а дебиан на гноме3 или ГШ есть? Дайте ссылку
<yacoov>   
<yacoov>     
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: дебиан на 2 ещё вроде как
<yacoov>  гном3 и гномшелл не одно и тоже?
<Sergey_IT> его я только что смотрел )
<AndreX> тестовые версии может и есть на 3
<yacoov> в експерементальной ветке гш 3.2
<Sergey_IT> yacoov, а сборка лайв есть?
<yacoov> вроде нет
<User953[web]> добрый вечер установил Firestarter  выполнил настройки при включение появляется окно "No event information will be available" что делать
<shenmue> гуглить
<User953[web]> пробовал не чего не нашел как исправить
<shenmue> яндексить
<shenmue> яху... ээээ не. там не надо
<User953[web]> что искать по конкретнее можно пожалуйста
<AndreX> User953[web]: http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=%22no%20event%20information%20will%20be%20available%22&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu.ru%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D161808.0&ei=EwS0TqLTDMjCtAa2t8zSAw&usg=AFQjCNGQwq4JC3vJw6Z-W8kDZhX4JIXS8g&sig2=FrwP9oqmfQ1REtM0GuUpBg
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, шаман
<AndreX> ага
<AndreX> просто ошибку по форуму загуглил и сразу 1 ссылка с решонной темой)
<titulus_desideri> всем здрасте
<AndreX> ку
<titulus_desideri> я тут как только дорвался до инета сразу сделал sudo aptitude update и sudo aptitude upgrad..... и.. чего и следовало ожидать. моя убунту сдохла
<titulus_desideri> не видит /boot
<titulus_desideri> при загрузке говорит "Диск для /boot ещё не готов или не существует"
<AndreX> а что пишет)
<AndreX> опоздал
<andrey_> =)
<AndreX> titulus_desideri: а бут отдельно, и в какой фс?
<titulus_desideri> я смотрю в нете это не самая распространённая проблема
<titulus_desideri> бут отдельно в ext4
<AndreX> ну попробуй пересоздать grub.cfg
<AndreX> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<[Raiden]> и фстаб проверить не мешает
<[Raiden]> ещё лучше перенести бут на / и не парить мозг
<shenmue> AndreX ясрзу сказал про гугол
<titulus_desideri> я сиуж пялюсь в этот фстаб
<shenmue> ктсати хотел спросить гугол он один ? или есть какой то еще?
<AndreX> shenmue: да люд искать не умеет)
<titulus_desideri> [Raiden] это было бы не извращённо
<titulus_desideri> http://www.google.by/webhp?rlz=1C1_____ruBY456BY456&sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1&nord=1#sclient=psy-ab&hl=ru&rlz=1C1_____ruBY456BY456&nord=1&site=webhp&source=hp&q=ubuntu%20%22%D0%94%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%20%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F%20%2Fboot%20%D0%B5%D1%89%D1%91%20%D0%BD%D0%B5%20%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2%20%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B8%20%D0%BD%D0%B5%20%D1%81%D1%83%D1%89%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D1%83%D0%B5%D1%82%22&pbx=1&oq=&
<AndreX> вау круть
<titulus_desideri> сорри
<titulus_desideri> вообще по запросу ubuntu "Диск для /boot ещё не готов или не существует" всего три результата
<AndreX> по английский погугли там больше будет)
<shenmue> titulus_desideri с чего это сдохла?
<titulus_desideri> shenmue: с обновления
<shenmue> сам нокасячил наверника. фстаб глянь.
<titulus_desideri> накосячил в двух командах? о_О
<andrey_> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<titulus_desideri> sudo aptitude update и sudo aptitude upgrad
<titulus_desideri> ооо я таки докурил фстаб
<andrey_> а если выполнить update-grub ? он не пересоздаст раздел?
<AndreX> счего это??
<titulus_desideri> точнее не только встаб\. но и блкид
<titulus_desideri> он после обновления перепутал sda и sdb
<titulus_desideri> ну судя по выводу блкид
<go8765> вопрос по libreoffice-impress  можно задать?
<titulus_desideri> сейчас руками подправлю мб спасёт
<Onkeltem> deja-dup под каким юзером запускается?
<AndreX> go8765: смотря какой??
<Onkeltem> Короче, не работает создание резервных копий - пишет что не может создать на целевом носителе папку - отказано в доступе. И никакой инфы больше.
<Onkeltem> Удивляет конечно - создатели Gnome 3 так всё упростили, что стала невозможной починка
<go8765> AndreX, а какой нельзя? :) по-поводу прозрачности: при установлении прозрачности обьекта в слайде - он теряет цвет
<go8765> и становится просто серым
<artus>  Onkeltem папку создай на носителе, и права выдай себе
<artus> малоли , мож ты на ntfs хочеш бекапить
<Onkeltem> artus: права на точку монтирования сами выставились: 700, я владелец.
<artus> ну дык дай 755
<Onkeltem> artus: папку я там создал в корне - backup называетяс. Вот пошел и руками создал - никаких проблем. Стало быть deja-dup пускается не подо мной
<artus> логично)
<titulus_desideri> UUID ведь поменяться не может?
<AndreX> uid меняется только при форматировании, проде как или при смене фс
<titulus_desideri> может вообще все /dev/sd* в fstab поменять на их UUID дабы предотвратить подобные баги в будущем?
<artus> ну вобщето по деолту так и должно быть, последние 6ть версий так точно
<AndreX> ну по умолчанию так и есть)
<titulus_desideri> хм. ок
<titulus_desideri> спасибо
<molotok> всем привет и удачной работы
<AndreX> хм
<go8765> !libreoffice
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='libreoffice'
<go8765> !Libreoffice
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Libreoffice'
<dmay> !OOo
<ubuntuhelp> Помощь по OpenOffice.org можно получить так же на канале #users.openoffice.org
<dmay> go8765: учись, студент 8]
<go8765> dmay, если б там ещё ктонить отвечал на вопросы - было бы вообще хорошо. на канале либреофиса - почти в 3 раза больше людей и ито все молчат как рыбы, а девелоперском канале не хотят отвечать на юзеровскте вопросы.
<AndreX> а там по инглишу надо
<artus> go8765, и причем тут либра к бубунте?
<go8765> AndreX, я так и спрашиваю
<go8765> artus, ну как минимум при том, что она входит в стандартный пакет бубунтовских программ при установке
<AndreX> ну значит все спят или карма плохая
<artus> go8765, и че ?
<AndreX> !ubu > go8765
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, please see my private message
<eugeniu> privet! ya ustanovil programu copmizconfig..ona zapustilasi i u menya ishezlo  paneli s leva na rabo4em stole/// 4to delati?skajite plizz
<artus> @kick eugeniu транслит запрещен
<AndreX> люди забывают как писать на кирилице)
<skai-falkorr> задроты забывают
<skai-falkorr> им привычнее в каэсках писать транслитом
<AndreX> ага
<eugeniu_> привет!у меня после установки compizconfig исчезла панель с лева....помогите пожалуйста...што делать
<Sergey_IT> eugeniu_, было такое, переставил и ccsm больше не запускал
<AndreX> произвести обратные действия)
<eugeniu_> как обратное?
<yurau> а падонковский диалект запрещен?
<Sergey_IT> да там непонятно что произошло, я вообще ничего не устанавливал, решил просто посмотреть установки
<ArcanumCity> deluge или ktorrent? )
<copyerfiled> добрый день скажить можно ли както в консоли зашифровать слово в MD5 ? вроде htpassword делает, но понять как немогу
<eugeniu_> у меня сечас пустоои екран сидит.....
<artus> copyerfiled, echo "zzzzz" | md5sum
<ArcanumCity> как себя ведет ktorrent на ubuntu ? unity 2d)
<artus> copyerfiled, echo 'pass' | sha512sum | md5sum | fold -w 12 | head -1 :)
<eugeniu_> ну так чо не делать?
<eugeniu_> (((]
<copyerfiled> artus: спасибо!
<xpust_nog> Всем привет!
<artus> copyerfiled, echo 'pass' | md5sum | base64 | cut -b1-20 можно еще так
<xpust_nog> народ есть кто пользуется мегафоновскими 3г модемаи?
<ArcanumCity> Рационально ли под юнити использовать Ktorrent?
<yurau> xpust_nog: я
<xpust_nog> <yurau> у тебя есть программа для линукса которая в памяти модема висит?
<eugeniu_> люди ну так что делать??или переустановить?
<xpust_nog> нужна очень для статистики
<Sergey_IT> eugeniu_, быстрее переустановить... хотя можешь в инете решение поискать
<yurau> xpust_nog: что значит "в памяти модема висит"?
<eugeniu_> блин......жаль
<ArcanumCity> кто-какие торрент -клиенты использует?
<go8765> ArcanumCity, попробуй flush
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xpust_nog: megafon-internet?
<yurau> ArcanumCity: трансмишн
<eugeniu_> ну лан....пока...я переустанавливаю
<ArcanumCity> у него есть очередь ? и ограничения на колличество активных закачек и раздач одновременно?
<xpust_nog> <yurau> вообщем когда в винду вставляешь модем определяется как флешка. и в ней есть две программы: для виндовса и для линукса
<xpust_nog> <JohnDoe_71Rus> помоему да
<yurau> xpust_nog: я этой прогой не пользуюсь. мне не удалось ее завести. у меня модем старый (220й).
<xpust_nog> ясно спасибо.
<yurau> xpust_nog: для статистики использую другую прогу. не помню как называется :). считает байты на текущее соединение.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xpust_nog: приват посмотри
<xpust_nog> а никто не знает прогу которая переопределяет модем как флеху и наоборот? modemswitcher или как то так
<ArcanumCity> если Мюторрент под Вайном использовать ресурсы сильно сожрет?)
<yurau> xpust_nog: ну так в синаптике поищи
<go8765> ArcanumCity, ну тогда уже vuse
<xpust_nog> а здесь есть лубунтеры?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xpust_nog: я франкинштейн, лубунтер на убунте
<ArcanumCity> vuze на Яве... говорят тормознутый
<xpust_nog> <JohnDoe_71Rus> это как?) из убунты сам переделал все в lxde или чистая лубунта?
<baronos_install_> если создать свой образ, и по умолчанию сделать хромиум вместо фф, и при установке выбрать пункт скачать ограниченные патентами по (кодеки и все такое) то хромиум будет по умолчанию сразу после установки читать флэш?
<go8765> ArcanumCity, не верь тому что говорят :) он ест ресурсы, но это старый проверенный клиент с кучей плюшек
<artus> baronos_install_, значит религия окромя как в образ впилить хром запрещает туда же флеш поставить?
<ArcanumCity> ок попробую..может тогда Kторент еще попробовать... остановился на qbittorent но блин он на некоторых трекерах не качает...
<baronos_install_> artus: хех, ну можно и хром, только я под него репы не знаю((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xpust_nog: в процессе скрещивания убунты с xlde и lubuntu-desktop
<Terristor> Подскажите что делать у меня все время на ноутбуке слышу как раскручивается шпендиль винчестира, то есть он все время старутует
<artus> поменять ноут или использовать бируши
<skai-falkorr> artus: зачем же ноут?ссд вфигачить и все
<Terristor> это проблема 100% не ноута
<artus> Terristor, да ты что?
<skai-falkorr> artus: а ты думал.звук из ноута - не проблема ноута.это все путин виноват
<baronos_install_> skai-falkorr: путин 3Jl0
<Terristor> просто мне товарищ раньше ставил Kubuntu эту проблему как то устранял, сейчас я уже сам постаил Ubu а как избавиться незнаю
 * artus подумал : можно в ухе гвоздиком поковырять, проблема со свуком сама собой отпадет
<Terristor> artus ты чо пацан 12 летний ? не знаешь где початиться ?
<artus> Terristor, неа ))) мне и тут хорошо )))
 * baronos_install_ О_о
<ArcanumCity> что меньшее зло торрент клиент на Яве или на Питоне?))
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Terristor> Подскажите что делать у меня все время на ноутбуке слышу как раскручивается шпендиль винчестира, то есть он все время старутует
<skai-falkorr> Terristor: сменить ноут или купить беруши
<go8765> ArcanumCity, а на питоне - что ?
<ArcanumCity> Deluge)
<ArcanumCity> не везет мне с торрент клиентами) только что0-то хорошее найду и сразу какой-то подвох
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: rtorrent же
<go8765> ArcanumCity, deluge зла по-тому что (раньше по крайней мере) он время от времени забывал про то что торренты скачаны и неожиданно начинал качать их опять
<go8765> *зло
<artus> go8765, это ты каких то веществ обелся явно
<Terristor> Подскажите что делать у меня все время на ноутбуке слышу как раскручивается шпендиль винчестира, то есть он все время старутует
<artus> @kick Terristor иди погугли
<ArcanumCity> rtorrent не катит, т.к нужен десктоп
<baronos_install_> эхх не успел написать ему сменить ноут или купить беруши
<artus> ArcanumCity, к нему есть няшная вебморда rutorrent
<ArcanumCity> вебморды и remote gui тоже не катят
<artus> а зря
<artus> правда нормально собрать и настроить рторрент тот еще квест
<User796[web]> tst
<ArcanumCity> у меня еще ручки кривоваты.. я на убунте недавно
<User796[web]> всем привет
<User619[web]> Парни подскажите тут что вообще не бывает адыкватных людей? способных помочь ?
<User619[web]> Подскажите что делать у меня все время на ноутбуке слышу как раскручивается шпендиль винчестира, то есть он все время старутует
<artus> ArcanumCity, ну дык мануалов полно
<baronos_install_> кстати тригномеры, у вас сегодня после обновы центр приложений запускался с апдейт менеджером?
<skai-falkorr> @kick "User619[web]"  слышали уже
<go8765> ArcanumCity, ну так если ресурсы позволяют ставь vuse
<skai-falkorr> artus: собрать сложно?апт-геть инсталлъ
<artus> skai-falkorr, не, для руторента там надыть пошаманить )
<artus> там модуль надыть собрать
<skai-falkorr> artus: наскока мне помнится на код гугл все уже собрано
<skai-falkorr> и ниче лишнего уже давно не надо
<artus> ну может уже и собрали
<copyerfiled> artus: помнишь мой вопрос про MD5 полученный результат нужно подставить после $apr1$ правильно?
<ArcanumCity> а в нем есть контроль количества активных торентов?
<artus> copyerfiled, можно
<copyerfiled> artus: просто почемуто неработает
<go8765> ArcanumCity, в ком в нём?
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: ставь трансмиссион
<baronos_install_> вот кот у меня живет с клещем на спине, почему вы с гш ужиться не можете?)
<copyerfiled> artus: это htpassword хочу в нем пароль поменять таким способом, неполучается чтото
<ArcanumCity> в rtorrent
<artus> copyerfiled, эмм, а сгенерить новый не ?
<copyerfiled> artus: может я че туплю, я какбы и пытаюсь, мне нужно сгенерировать новый пароль и записать его туда, там формат пароля $apr1$kl5j4l6jk456kj6665
<ArcanumCity> в трансмишине нет параметров количество активных закачек и раздач а значит и очереди нет.. если 100 торентов раздаешь..жесткий диск трещит по швам))..начинает с 2 десятка одновременно отдавать
<artus> copyerfiled, http://www.egoroff.spb.ru/portfolio/24.html разбирай как оно работает
<copyerfiled> artus: спасибо!
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: покиньте криокамеру
<ArcanumCity> простите, что?)
<shenmue> пыщ!!!!
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1104/h_1320427079_9579024_79dfdfd0ec.png
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: выходим из пещер.осторожно.яркий свет опасен.но вы быстро привыкните
<ArcanumCity> я понял)а с раздачами тоже можно подшаманить?))
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: не проверял если честно.редко когда больше 10 раздач есть.
<ArcanumCity> GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.30.0/./glib/goption.c:2168: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<ArcanumCity> Установил Flush с центра...а ему чего-то не хватает
<skai-falkorr> нормального автора ему не хватает
<ArcanumCity> не могу забыть лицо на Вашем рабочем столе)
<ArcanumCity> точнее в проигрывателе)
<skai-falkorr> а что там такого?
<ArcanumCity> он бледен..наверно умирает
<skai-falkorr> ну так после того, как его отравили
<shenmue> artus это так по дефолту?
<shenmue> кроме иконок элегент
<shenmue> гант*
<ArcanumCity> skai-falkorr: установил transmition и не нашел такие же настройки... какая у Вас версия?
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: 2.42
<ArcanumCity> 2.33
<ArcanumCity> вероятно добавили
<shenmue> 2.13  у меня оО
<ArcanumCity> ну active upload всеравно нет((
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: а ты про ppa слышал?
<ArcanumCity>  skai-falkorr: да.. но даже в 2.42 нет ограничения количества активных раздач
<[Raiden]> допустим я хочу прочитать файл седом, чтото изменить и тудаже вписать. Т.е. sed ключи file >file.
<[Raiden]> на сколько так безопасно делать читать и писать одной командой?
<[Raiden]> косяк может произойти?
<artus> стремно))
<[Raiden]> а как сделать по другому ) Туплю
<artus> почему не в file >file1 &&  mv  file1 file
<[Raiden]> ок
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: можно выстрелить себе в ногу
<[Raiden]> в переменые буду писать. В файлы как то кривовато.
<[Raiden]> скажите скаю, пусть выстрелит себе в голову и желательно перед этим вытрется из опов и с этого канала. Вопрос был про линукс, в теме канала.
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> хех
<artus> гг
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: успокойся, нервная барышня.ответ тоже был. а теперь бегом в гугл читать что такое "выстрелить себе в ногу" в програмировании (в данном случае на bash)
<skai-falkorr> и откуда такие нерные берутся то
<skai-falkorr> мож ему девушка не дает
<skai-falkorr> мож ему парень не дает
<skai-falkorr> мож ему родители дают
<skai-falkorr> но чтото у него в личной жизни не сложилось
<skai-falkorr> artus: передай этой нервной мои слова:)
<[Raiden]> Он думает, если он весь трясется нажимая клавиши, то все другие такие же.
<artus> :D
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: хммм...снова фантазируешь?:)ну фантазируй.мож успокоишься
<[Raiden]> во, обпять меня успокоить пытается
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну так ты же нервничаешь, как будто бчч любимый потерял:)вот и успокаиваю.а то гармония пропадает, когда люди начинают плакаться и нервничать:)
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?5orrdb - не пойму какая польза от этого челвоека тут
<go8765> давайте вы мне лучше с либреофисомпоможете
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты главное слезы поактивней.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: чтобы проняло всех
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: что тебя тут незаслужено обижают
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: кстати заведи себе нормальный клиент.вичат вон нормально игнорит.не спамит
<[Raiden]> Сделаем проще
<skai-falkorr> он поступил как мужик.пошел разбираться с любовницей, чтобы в другорядь не нервничать так:)
<User771[web]> hello world!
<skai-falkorr> User771[web]: учишь програмирование?
<AndreX> учится делать ддос фразой привет мир
<go8765> help.libreoffice.org лежит
<wildDAlex> Посоветуйте программу для рипа ДВД плз.
<AndreX> wildDAlex: Avidemux ffmpeg dvd::rip
<wildDAlex> Спасиб.
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: авидемукс не сильно пойдет для рипа.он скорее для конвертации и прочих плюшек.
<AndreX> ну всё равно, вдруг понравится
<skai-falkorr> - посоветуйте что поесть с майонезом? - бери штукатурку, ботинок и бутерброд.вдруг понравится
<AndreX> )
<ArcanumCity> skai-falkorr: Нашел я все настройки..их нет в интерфейсе ,но они есть в конфигурационном файле
<skai-falkorr> ArcanumCity: ну так не ынесли еще.очереди тока с 2.40 версии внедрили
<skai-falkorr> 2.42 был корректирующий
<ArcanumCity> вот вопрос,  cache-size-mb  -параметр стоит 2 мб .... а сколько можно ставить? в жестких дисках кеш у меня 32 мб... можно ли ставить 32 или больше?
<ArcanumCity> cache-size-mb
<baronos> у всех работает на 11.10 стандартный просмоторщик фотографий eog??
<dmay> няке няке http://labs.chevronwp7.com/
<dmay> а, вронг виндов :3
<ArcanumCity> :-D
<ArcanumCity> опрос,  cache-size-mb  -параметр стоит 2 мб .... а сколько можно ставить? в жестких дисках кеш у меня 32 мб... можно ли ставить 32 или больше? или же тут привязка к оперативной памяти?
<ArcanumCity> *вопрос
<baronos> dmay, кака это, брось, фуу)
<dmay> baronos: ничотынипанимаишь, грязный ведроидовод :3
<baronos> dmay, за то с ведром)
<baronos> dmay, я могу няшную ручку туда поставить, залить любую жидкость, покрасить как хочу)
<dmay> baronos: вп7 и без няшных ручек кавай и работает :3
<baronos> то-то и видно что еще в  labs находится)
<dmay> та ссылка это о другом
<dmay> там за 10 усд можно официально разлочить любой телефон любого производителя
<baronos> за то у дройда с гуглом отличная интеграция то что мне нужно)
<Onkeltem> Ааааа
<Onkeltem> Короче, я поставил бекапроваться /, на внешний хдд
<baronos> а как то поиск бинг юзать О_о не кавайно, сидеть на виндоус месендже, и почте мсн не тру)
<baronos> или хот майл там?
<Onkeltem> так эта идиотина (простите, другого слова нет), давай бекапировать также то, что примонтировано на /, включая /media/Transcend - тот диск, куда произдовится бэкап!
<dmay> так вп7 тоже отлично с гуглом работает, еслишто
<baronos> не поверю!
<baronos> за то наверно скайп там будет отлично работать. что немного завидно)
<dmay> вот вот. ведроидофаги вообще не хотят верить в окружающую жизнь, отвергная очевидные факты
<dmay> они ещё в большинстве своем думают что вп7 это винмобайл
<Onkeltem> вп7 - детище конторы, которая моё уважение не заслуживает. Оч тяжело было бы работать с вп7
<dmay> ну у глубоко верующих вообще всегда были проблемы с адаптацией в реальном мире )
<baronos> вп7 это меню пуск из будущей виндоус 8 ыыы не няшно совсем)
<dmay> ага, вин8 мы тоже не видели, но обсуждать это завсегда :3
<Onkeltem> dmay: где-бы посмотреть какие-нить показательные видосы, знакомящие с ифейсом вп7?
<baronos> http://filearchive.cnews.ru/img/cnews/2010/11/26/windows_phone_7_12dfc.jpg это то ради чего ты так защищаешь вп7?
<User674[web]> привет всем)
<dmay> Onkeltem: внезапно на ютубчике? о_о
<Onkeltem> User674[web]: и тебе
<Onkeltem> dmay: просто подумал может у тебя, как адепта, есть на подхвате ряд пруфлинков?
<dmay> baronos: я не вп7 защищаю, я пытаюсь у ведроидщиков пробудить зайчатки разума
<User674[web]> пидгин глючит чето... (02:53:53) Cannot send to channel
<User674[web]> пришлось через веб ...
<Onkeltem> User674[web]: думаю не прошла авторизация у NickServ'а
<baronos> dmay, а что тебя тревожит так в дройдах?
<dmay> это не пиджин глючит(как ни странно это звучит) это кто-то не умеет доки читать
<jacobw> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<dmay> baronos: не в дроидах, а в дроидофагах
<dmay> их осталость, зашореность и стереотипность мышления
 * Onkeltem опять мечтает избавиться от ведра в пользу йоса 
<dmay> 1иос = 3 вп7, ога :3
<Onkeltem> скорее бы тут проектик закончить один, сразу себе iPhone 4s беру
<Onkeltem> dmay: и пусть
<Onkeltem> dmay: знал бы ты сколько я нервов себе покалечил этим долбанным моторолом с ведром?
<Onkeltem> мои нервы мне дороже
<baronos> странный ответ конечно о дройдофагах, много объясняет)
<dmay> подозреваю. потому ведроидом и не пользуюсь 8]
<Onkeltem> чем сэкономленные раз в 2 года 10-15 т.р. на покупке чего0то
<User674[web]> чё на огрызки все убегаете после выхода 4s
<User674[web]> предатели линукса))
<Onkeltem> User674[web]: ?
<User674[web]> [03:06] <Onkeltem> скорее бы тут проектик закончить один, сразу себе iPhone 4s беру
<baronos> http://demotivation.ru/images/20081206/y5k96vfb33ha.jpg
<Onkeltem> dmay: вп7 может быть само совершенство, но даже если откинуть религиозные убеждения, остается одна проблема, в которой вп7 не виновата - отсутствие софта
<dmay> Onkeltem: ну ет баян уже же. ну вот что тебе надо, например?
<Onkeltem> dmay: всё надо. Вот всё что можно найти для iphone/android
<Onkeltem> dmay: через года два, если платформа будет жить - там можно посмотреть
<dmay> Onkeltem: лолшто? прям вот все полмиллиона аппов будешь себе скачивать? о_о
<dmay> как думаешь, что раньше кончится - место на мобильном или бабло на счете? )
<User674[web]> ))))
<Onkeltem> dmay: речь понятно только о нужных приладах, коих среди 0,5 ляма математически больше
<Onkeltem> User674[web]: у меня что, телефон на линуксе, чтобы считать предательством покупку 4s?
<dmay> мне вот, например, надо записную книжку с синхронизацией, карты с пробками, один сервис для учета денег и игрушки
<Onkeltem> и игрушки
<Onkeltem> я акцент сделал )
<Onkeltem> Мне Дежа-Дуп сообщает: Резервная копия создается первый раз. Это может занять некоторое время.
<Onkeltem> Так и хочется подписать: Ваш Кэп
<dmay> нижных аппов ровно столько, скольки их есть, вне зависимости от количества _других_ аппов
<dmay> ваш КО
<dmay> *нужных, конечно же
<Onkeltem> не-а
<User674[web]> ведройды на ядре линухи ведь делают
<Onkeltem> User674[web]: ... иии?
<Onkeltem> dmay: вероятность найти полезный софт тем больше, чем больше репозиторий
<dmay> вероятность. то есть ты подозреваешь, что не знаешь, что именно хочешь?
<Onkeltem> dmay: это не тот случай, когда у тебя возникает потребность и ты ее удовлетворяешь - эти времена прошли. Спрос появлятеся во время наличия предложений ) Как-то так
<Onkeltem> dmay: вот именно!
<dmay> ок. тогда вопросов больше нет, смысл тут обсуждать >_>
<Onkeltem> dmay: можно провести параллель с экстеншенами для браузера. Вроде всё есть, ничего не надо. А как встретишь статейку на тему - 10 must have экстеншенов, как начинаешь ковыряться - мамочки - столько классных штук
<Onkeltem> dmay: ты не можешь не изучив предложения сказать что тебе надо, а что нет
<dmay> вот, вот она, потребл^wительская сущность сегодняшней культуры (
<Onkeltem> dmay: причем тут это? o_O
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а причем здесь культура?
<dmay> при том, что если ты не желаешь осознавать свои желания и потребности, а изначально и сознательно подменяешь их чужими посылами, то смысл что-то обсуждать?
<Onkeltem> dmay: вот есть железка с какими-то возможностями. И сотни тысяч людей по всему свету придумывают применения этой железке. Ты смотришь кто что придумал - и такой - хмммм, ну нифига себе, никогда бы не подумал вот так вот использовать её - качаешь софт и тащиÑ
<dmay> !255 | Onkeltem
<ubuntuhelp> Onkeltem: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Onkeltem> это же pidgin, он что - такой же?
<Onkeltem> dmay: вот есть железка с какими-то возможностями. И сотни тысяч людей по всему свету придумывают применения этой железке.
<Onkeltem> Ты смотришь кто что придумал - и такой - хмммм, ну нифига себе, никогда бы не подумал вот так вот использовать её - качаешь софт и тащишься
<dmay> хуже пиджина только хчат
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, включи плагин, кторый режет сообщения
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: спасибо, сейчас гляну
<Onkeltem> ну нифига себе, такой баг? ваще оладьи эти разрабы
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: не нашел такой модуль в пиджине
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, может он в дополнительных для пигина, в репах
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, message splitter
<eugeniu> люди!подскажимте какпоменят местами свертование окна,выход а то в левом углу не удобно
<dmay> Марк сказал что удобно, значит пользуйся!
<eugeniu> ну скажите
<Onkeltem> eugeniu: это очень частый вопрос, гугльни )
<dmay> Onkeltem: из этого "кто что придумал" дай бог 5% выливается в что-то приличное и реально полезное, вот в чем дело
<dmay> остальное - вау-фактор и маркетинг
<Onkeltem> dmay: 5% от 500 000 = сам сосчитаешь? :)
<eugeniu> а как вопрос сформулировать
<eugeniu> а то у меня тут не очень получилось
<ArcanumCity> в гугле ищи..я когда-то нашел
<ArcanumCity> уже не помню
<dmay> Onkeltem: учитывая что там пара тысяч блокнотов, стопитост плееров и неменро клонов ангрибёрдов с дудлджампами?
<dmay> *немеряно
<Onkeltem> Я вот всё думаю - как так, что чат клиент шлет кривые сообщения. Это ж не операционная система, или там какой-нибудь Visual Studio. Всё что ты должен делать - это отправлять и принимать сообщения. И зафейлиться именно на этом - у меня нет слов
<Onkeltem> Всю жизнь просидел на irssi и проблем не знал. Вот думаю может вернуться...
<dmay> ну это же пиджин, он и не на таком зафейлится может
<dmay> *зафейлитЬся
<Onkeltem> dmay: да уж, сюрпрайзов хватало от него по жизни
<Sergey_IT> за 4 года как-то сюрпризов не было с пиджином
<Onkeltem> dmay: а как в прошлый раз моё сообщение порезаолось - как это выглядело?
<Onkeltem> dmay: просот я копипастнул его на #pidgin, мне челы сказали что всё дошло - точнее не дошли 2 последние буквы
<dmay> http://screencast.com/t/HWQHDbOOmr
<dmay> так пиджиноиндусы его тестируют между собой, вот он и умеет со своими-же косяками героически бороться
<Onkeltem> вот я так и подумал, что ошибка четная )))
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<Onkeltem> dmay: а точно это не трабла с твоим клиентом? Кстати, что за клиент?
<dmay> квассель
<Onkeltem> что за квасил? )
<dmay> quassel
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, не придумывай отмазки
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: а у тебя тоже то моё сообщение сломалось? Если да - что за клиент?
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: это было в 0:20
<Onkeltem> глянь если не сложно
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, у меня нормально (пидгин)
<Onkeltem> У чела тоже нормально на #pidgin - у него виичат
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, чего гадать - проблема 255 существует, в пидгине ее решает плагин
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: выходит проблем не распространяется на другие протоколы? В icq/gtalk спокойно большие сообщения шлю
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, так разные же протоколы
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: ну то есть глюк наличиствует именно в irc протоколе pidgin значит
<Onkeltem> уточнял просто
<Sergey_IT> да
<ArcanumCity> Господа..что значит вот эта строчка в transmissionе  "downloads sharing data in last N minutes are active "  ... какую функуию выполняет..в гугле инфы нет.. дословный перевод я не понял)
<Nor8> ArcanumCity: загрузки и расшаренные данные в последние Н минут активны
<Nor8> ArcanumCity: Или расшаренные данные загрузки активны в последние Н минут.
<ArcanumCity> а смысл этой опции))... я скачал..или стал на раздачу..и через 30 минут раздача и скачивание прекращается?
<Nor8> ArcanumCity: Это опция или информация?
<ArcanumCity> опция... N минут можно выставить
<Sergey_IT> осталось твоему компу жить 30 минут
<Nor8>  ArcanumCity: Скриншот сделай.
<ArcanumCity> http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=561616eb23941985c0bb1e3851bcd8b3
<ArcanumCity> dct yfitk
<ArcanumCity> все нашел
<ArcanumCity> в файле конфига эта опция по другому называется
<ArcanumCity> поэтому её описания нет на сайте
<ArcanumCity> idle-seeding-limit
<ArcanumCity> по истечению этого времене в минутах прекращать сидирование
<ArcanumCity> отключить эту фигню можно только с конфига..) в клиенте не отключишь)
<Nor8>  ArcanumCity: Есть другие торрент клиенты
<Nor8> Ты знал об этом? )))
<ArcanumCity> ) я уже все перепробоавл)
<ArcanumCity> qbittorent понравился..но он не пашит у меня в локальной сети на локальном трекере)
<Nor8> Так включи локалку в настройках
<ArcanumCity> включил
<ArcanumCity> трекер его не принимает
<ArcanumCity> блокирует) наверно в блек листе)
<Nor8> С какого вдруг испугу? Узнай, какой порт на трекере и количество подключений и выставь руками.
<ArcanumCity> я админу написал) он молчит)
<dmay> трекер локальный?
<dmay> так будь мужиком и сходи набей админу морду!
<ArcanumCity> хаха
<ArcanumCity> +1
<ArcanumCity> тонко очень тонко)
<go8765> ArcanumCity, vuze
<go8765> если ресурсы компа конечно позволяют
<ArcanumCity> позволяют..но в притык..140 торентов на раздаче)
<go8765> я не уверен, что там количество торрентов будет особо влиять
<Nor8> Щедрая душа, нет на тебя общества по защите прав интеллектуальной собственности :-D
<ArcanumCity> так я шо) я посредник.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2hJMvZHqYA
<go8765> да у него одни дистрибутивы линукса на раздаче!
<ArcanumCity> :-D
<ArcanumCity> и собственная студийная музыка)
<Nor8> )))
<go8765> никто с таким не сталкивался? http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1105/h_1320436880_8419632_8941d2f086.png http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1105/h_1320436919_9108031_a6ceb54d26.png ?
<Nor8> go8765: И что это?
<go8765> Nor8, в режиме презентации - темнеет цвет в элеменет слайда, поле добавления прозрачности
<go8765> 1-ый вариант - это режим рисования, 2-ой режим презентации. цвета - в некоторых элементах стали более тусклые
<dmay> http://i.imgur.com/bXpLu.png
<yacoov> наконец я дома)
<yacoov> установил 11.10
<yacoov> с ГШ и кернелом 3.1
<yacoov> всё работает прекрассно
<yacoov> ша буду вайн настраивать
<dmay> http://i.imgur.com/Wir04.png мне стыдно >.<
<User960[web]> z
<User960[web]> !nick Adanadel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Adanadel'
<yacoov> Linux david-GA-770TA-UD3 3.1.0-030100-generic #201110241006 SMP Mon Oct 24 14:07:10 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<yacoov> как версию системы посмотреть?
<yacoov> лсб_релиаз -с ?
<ezh4> uname -a вроде, не ?
<yacoov> не
<yacoov> унаме -а выше
<yacoov> лан пойду брина спрошу
<yacoov> No LSB modules are available.
<yacoov> No LSB modules are available.
<yacoov> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<yacoov> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<yacoov> Release:	11.10
<yacoov> Codename:	oneiric
<yacoov> No LSB modules are available. что ето значит?
<dmay> я за бан
<yacoov> дмай что ты такой злой
<yacoov> ?
<dmay> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<yacoov> ненадо банить меня.
<yacoov> ок спасиб
<yacoov> буду знать
<yacoov> а что так много зависимостей у вайна?
<yacoov> ужас
<yacoov> libqt4-designer:i386 и тд
<yacoov> что за бред?
<yacoov> причём тут библиотеки ешё 386 архитектуры?
<yacoov> не пойму
<yacoov> кто нибудь ставил вайн на 11.10?
<ArcanumCity> блин обломайтунг с трансмиссией
<ArcanumCity> она режит общее колличество раздач..а не колличество активных раздач
<ArcanumCity> л
<ArcanumCity> *
<denis21> доброй ночи всем!
<denis21> что-то руторрент всёже огрочил :(
<ArcanumCity> &
<ArcanumCity> ?
<go8765> ArcanumCity, vuze
<ArcanumCity> ))
<ArcanumCity> вобщем Мюторент еще никто не победил)
<denis21> Да вот раздачку хотел поставить, а оно даже торрнет файл не добавляет, и всё что пишет так [05.11.2011 02:51:10] WebUI started.
<denis21> [05.11.2011 02:52:00] Ошибка добавления закачки.
<denis21> поразительно, сам торрент файл вышел на 1.6мб
<ArcanumCity> через вебморду добавлял?
<denis21> ага
<denis21> так попробовать думаешь стоит?
<ArcanumCity> не
<ArcanumCity> яты создавал торент через веб морду?
<ArcanumCity> ты
<denis21> да
<ArcanumCity> а что за торент клиент?
<denis21> rtorrent
<denis21> rTorrent:	0.8.6/0.12.6
<denis21> по ограничениям каким, так не должно ничего давить, как я думаю
<denis21> скорей всего в самом руторренте где-то ограничение на размер торрент файла, т.к меньшего размера спокойно добавляет.
<denis21> т.е в самой вебморде
<synflag> pivet
<synflag> privet*
<go8765> vuse
 * go8765 продолжает спамить
<synflag> no spam
<dmay> чот хочу, чо не знаю.
<dmay> спать, наверн, пора
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-05
<titulus_desideri> всем ещё раз здрасте
<yacoov> привет
<titulus_desideri> сижу курю маны по синаптиксу, ибо после обновления пропали некоторые функции тачпада
<titulus_desideri> так вот везде написано "правьте xorg.conf".. так я бы с радостью. только find / -name xorg.conf выдаёт ноль результатов
<yacoov> ясно
<titulus_desideri> нету у меня этого xorg.conf о_О и как мне тогда тачпад настроить?
<titulus_desideri> find вводил с sudo что бы не пропускать закрытые от лишних глаз папки
<titulus_desideri> я нашёл /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<go8765> titulus_desideri, судя по всему тебе его нухно создать :)
<titulus_desideri> но это каталог с несколькими .conf файлами
<yacoov> тебе создать его надо
<titulus_desideri> это вы предполагаете. или точно уверены что прокатит?
<titulus_desideri> просто может в 11.10 теперь xorg.conf нету, и даже если я его создам - его будет игнорить
<titulus_desideri> ?
<go8765> f ns edthty xnj 'nj но это каталог с несколькими .conf файлами ?
<go8765> *а ты уверен, что это но это каталог с несколькими .conf файлами ?
<yacoov> игнорировать не будет
<go8765> а не просто файл  xorg.conf ?
<titulus_desideri> ~$ ls -l /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<titulus_desideri> итого 28
<titulus_desideri> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1099 2011-10-19 08:19 10-evdev.conf
<titulus_desideri> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  590 2011-06-29 19:36 11-evdev-quirks.conf
<titulus_desideri> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  364 2011-06-29 19:36 11-evdev-trackpoint.conf
<titulus_desideri> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  749 2011-09-29 23:13 50-synaptics.conf
<titulus_desideri> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  115 2011-05-26 10:42 50-vmmouse.conf
<titulus_desideri> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  667 2011-09-27 02:34 50-wacom.conf
<titulus_desideri> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  622 2011-09-29 23:13 51-synaptics-quirks.conf
<titulus_desideri> я не уверен, но помоему это значит что xorg.conf.d - каталог
<dmay> мдэ. X11 - delivering pleasures for 25 years
<dmay> охохо. я за бан.
<yacoov> :)
<yacoov> титулус да ет католог
<yacoov> титулус ша комманду дам создаш хорг.конф
<titulus_desideri> так я через ечо собирался
<yacoov> sudo Xorg -configure
<yacoov> задай в терминале
<yacoov> он создаст тебе файл
<titulus_desideri> sudo: Xorg-configure: command not found
<titulus_desideri> (:
<titulus_desideri> мне кажется надо править один из .conf
<titulus_desideri> в том каталоге
<yacoov> раздельно
<yacoov> нет.. тот каталог тебе не нужен
<yacoov> sudo Xorg -configure
<titulus_desideri> Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0 If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock  and start again
<titulus_desideri> видимо надо ксорг остановить
<yacoov> да
<titulus_desideri> пойду гуглить как
<yacoov> нажми CTRL+ALT+F1 потом набери sudo service lightdm stop и заного sudo Xorg -configure
<titulus_desideri> jr
<titulus_desideri> ок
<yacoov> зайди в свою учётку
<titulus_desideri> как я понял мне там руками ничего настраивать не придётся?
<yacoov> придётся..
<yacoov> он создаст тебе файл
<yacoov> подожди давай зделаем по другому
<titulus_desideri> как потом обратно иксы запустить?
<yacoov> нажми CTRL+ALT+F7
<yacoov> запустить с sudo service lightdm start
<titulus_desideri> я всё не могу понять нафига там этот xorg.conf.d и .conf файлы... неужели они не относятся к этой теме..
<yacoov> у меня такого каталога нет
<yacoov> пролистай что за конфиги там
<yacoov> с лесс
<yacoov> коммандой
<titulus_desideri> у тебя какая версия?
<yacoov> 11.10
<titulus_desideri> нашёл на убунтувики "Configuring using xorg.conf.d (Ubuntu 10.04 and newer)"
<titulus_desideri> конфиги похожи на xorg.conf
<yacoov> а моя ошибка я не там смотрел
<yacoov> есть у меня
<yacoov> так хорг.конф лежит в /etc/X11/
<titulus_desideri> yacoov: спасибо
<yacoov> создал?
<titulus_desideri> пойду править ксоргконф
<titulus_desideri> поидее да
<yacoov> незачто
<yacoov> скопировал его?
<titulus_desideri> ога
<yacoov> ок
<denis21> ппц) Поставил на досуге AssaultCube - вспомнил как когдато играл в контру :-D
<titulus_desideri> вот никак не доходит... xinput set-prop "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" "Synaptics Tap Action" 2, 3, 0, 0, 1, 2, 3 - последние три цифры отвечают за удар 1м, 2мя и 3мя пальцами и соответственно означают клик ЛКМ, средней кнопки мыши, ПКМ
<titulus_desideri> а за что отвечают ещё 4 цифры 2,3,0,0
<titulus_desideri> ? о_О
<titulus_desideri> кстати
<titulus_desideri> пока не забыл
<titulus_desideri> как в 11.10 вернуть Alt+Tab из 11.04
<titulus_desideri> что бы на разных рабочих столах различные окна были в списке альттаба
<titulus_desideri> а то жуть как неудобно что оно по альттабу может из одного стола в другой кидать
<titulus_desideri> никакого смысла тогда в столах не остаётся
<Onkeltem> Я нашел ошибку в PHP и очень не рад (
<Onkeltem> titulus_desideri: +1
<Onkeltem> titulus_desideri: для gnome shell есть плагин который это делает, но... он не работает
<titulus_desideri> >_<
<Onkeltem> Alternative Tab называется
<titulus_desideri> эх... как я люблю все эти обновления (:
<Onkeltem> то есть нормальный alt tab теперь сцк - alternative'ом стал
<titulus_desideri> обновился - и трахайся неделю что бы привести всё к тому как было до обновления (:
<yacoov> титулус у тебя ГШ?
<titulus_desideri> ГШ?
<Onkeltem> titulus_desideri: неделю? ога... проще иногда привыкнуть к новому, чем привести
<yacoov> гном шелл
<titulus_desideri> unity\
<Onkeltem> А разве альт-таб в унити такой же глючный как в ГШ?
<yacoov> CompizConfig Settings Manager ▸ Window Management ▸ Application Switcher ▸ Enable Application Switcher
<titulus_desideri> теперь да
<titulus_desideri> (:
<titulus_desideri> сенк
<yacoov> н.п.
<Onkeltem> yacoov: а как он из командной строки запускается?
<Onkeltem> чет по compiz ток 2 комплита и все не те
<yacoov> ccsm
<Onkeltem> а точна
<Onkeltem> Что-то у меня ничего не запустилось
<Onkeltem> точнее, что-то в консоле написало, но окошек не появилось
<yacoov> ошибка?
<Onkeltem> Initializing core options...done -- последняя строчка в выводе, в котором ошибок не вижу
<Onkeltem> ой, появилось )))))))
<yacoov> :)
<Onkeltem> минуты 2 запускалось
<titulus_desideri> не помогло
<titulus_desideri> теперь альттаб просто глючит (:
<titulus_desideri> он всё ранво в список окон берёт все окна со всех столов, при этом когда выбираешь окно с другого стола, есть шанс что фокус к нему не перейдёт
<titulus_desideri> (:
<titulus_desideri> или перейдёт случайному открытому окну
<Onkeltem> ну вот, зря только ccsm запустил
<Onkeltem> теперь winkey не работает
<titulus_desideri> ога
<titulus_desideri> дурацкая штука (:
<Onkeltem> да не, не дурацкая
<Onkeltem> просто непонятно, чем управляет ОНА, а чем - desktop manager
<titulus_desideri> была бы не дурацкая если бы это всё так не шкурило по жёсткому
<titulus_desideri> ладно, сегодня ещё игра.
<titulus_desideri> спать надо
<Onkeltem> вообще весь этот бардак с интерфейсом линукса мне кажется должен кончиться рано или поздно
<Onkeltem> titulus_desideri: споке
<titulus_desideri> Onkeltem: он закончиться когда они перестануть передирать эппл а попробуют сделать что-нибудь своё
<titulus_desideri> бб
<Onkeltem> titulus_desideri: нет. Когда они его окончательно скопируют
<titulus_desideri> ну или так
<Onkeltem> )
<Onkeltem> иногда я думаю - не проще ли купить мак?
<yacoov> ты о вирусах?
<yacoov> с чего мак то?
<Onkeltem> но... как представлю что там не будет apt-get...
<Onkeltem> yacoov: качественный ифейс, всё работает
<Onkeltem> я имею ввиду вся периферия, телефоны, принтеры, видяха
<Onkeltem> yacoov: как думаешь, что у произошло, если 1 раз запустил ccsm и теперь винкей не работает на переключение viewports? Сейчас зашел в соответствующий раздел ccsm, а там "Отключено" напротив всех вьюпортов
<Onkeltem> Интересно, если я сессию перезапущу - восстановится ли?
<yacoov> попробуй я ццсм не запускал
<Onkeltem> ))
<yacoov> ну что?
<AndreX> Ubuntu Unity Plugin в ccsm нужно включять
<AndreX> это не вопрос)
<AndreX> http://compizomania.org/?page_id=1046
<sharikoff> вы все кнопочки местами переставляете?
<sharikoff> ну ну ..
<AndreX> фигнёй страдают)
<s4el4ok> доброго всем дня
<s4el4ok> скажите, как поставить флеш плеер?
<s4el4ok> только что поставил убунту, немогу разобраться...
<skai-falkorr> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-addons
<s4el4ok> что простите?
<skai-falkorr> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<s4el4ok> спасибо:)
<Ilshat> как отключить в консоле вывод command prompt?
<Infra_HDC> Ilshat, $ unset PS1
<Ilshat> Infra_HDC: а как обратно включить?
<Infra_HDC> Ilshat, посмотреть какое значение в стартовых скриптах и установить
<Infra_HDC> Ilshat, $ PS1="\[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$"
<Infra_HDC> например
<Ilshat> Infra_HDC: во спасибо. сократил длину.
<Infra_HDC> а еще проще перелогиниться )) но это Windows Way ))
<makita420> dfdsf
<makita420> пап
<mva> @kick makita420
<makita420> Даврова всем! у меня такая проблема: нету меню настройки панелей в гноме... как это лечить?
<makita420> ну подскажитеееее
<User629[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<baronos> поди уже все начали качать 12,04 и смотреть?)
<Mad_Bear> Привет всем! У меня несколько необычный вопрос. Сегодня во время перезагрузки системы экран покрылся артефактами (серыми квадратиками), причём они сохранялись на протяжении всего процесса, т.е. на стадии проверки железа они тоже были. ПÐ
<Mad_Bear> не хотелось бы услышать, что проблема в видюхе, ибо я её брал всего полгода назад
<AndreX> !255 | Mad_Bear
<ubuntuhelp> Mad_Bear: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<AndreX> это про первое
<AndreX> baronos: наврядле, я вабще её ещё даже не смотрел, есть или нет она
<Mad_Bear> мне повторить своё сообщение по частям?
<AndreX> да, хотябы так
<Mad_Bear> Сегодня во время перезагрузки системы экран покрылся артефактами (серыми квадратиками), причём они сохранялись на протяжении всего процесса, т.е. на стадии проверки железа они тоже были.
<Mad_Bear> Попробовал загрузиться в винду, загрузка также сопровождалась артефактами. Нажал кнопку выключения. Включил комп заново - больше никаких артефактов нет. Что это может быть?
<AndreX> скорее видюха, я помню у меня также было, пришлось поменять
<Mad_Bear> дело в том, что я видюху брал всего полгода назад
<AndreX> да я тоже новую взял, просто иногда с браком продают
<baronos> AndreX: я уже качаю образ)
<Mad_Bear> два года назад у меня после очередной установки убунты приключилась примерно такая же ситуация, пришлось тогда менять видюху
<Mad_Bear> я вот думаю - может есть в этой системе что0то такое что может убить железо
<Mad_Bear> я в приметы не верю - но если после одного и того же факта происходит какая-то дрянь - это неспроста
<AndreX> толи пропайка плохая толи сам чип, а может матиринка у тебя глючная или бп на какиенибудь контакты больше напряжения идёт
<Mad_Bear> кароче я так понял, что единственный выход - менять видеокарту?
<Mad_Bear> класс
<Mad_Bear> полгода гонял её на всех мыслимых игрушках на максимальных настройках, а убила её Линукс Убунту)
<baronos> щас как поставлю основной осью 12.04 и как буду тыкать по кнопкам для отправки баг репортов)
<Mad_Bear> ну, почти убила, ибо сейчас с ней всё в порядке
<AndreX> ну ладно я тогда не буду ставить)
<baronos> Mad_Bear: у тебя на видюхе входов для мониторов сколько? Потому что у меня на одном входе постоянные сбои идут с разрешением и появлением артефактов, а на второй все отлично.
<Mad_Bear> два dvi
<Mad_Bear> вот только сбой с артефактами у меня произошёл впервые
<Mad_Bear> и сейчас всё работает нормально
<baronos> и у меня тоже два, и  я на второй подрубил монитор и теперь всё норм. хотя может переходник косячный у меня.
<Libra02-10> Äîáðîãî Äíÿ!
<ubuntuhelp> Libra02-10! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Libra02-10> Доброго Дня!
<baronos> Доброго
<Libra02-10> У меня совсем маленький вопросик...
<Libra02-10> Использую Ubuntu Netbook remix 10.04, новичок. Иногда возникают экранные глюки: полосы, которые делают нечитаемым весь экран или отдельные окна.
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32233 определяющие слова "...увеличить до 750 Мб, что позволит вместить дополнительные компоненты GNOME 3..." ихаааа
<baronos> банши уберут я прям счастлив)
<AndreX> гг
<AndreX> а что на 800 мб сдишки уже не продают)
<baronos> я не видел и на 750 уже давно )
<AndreX> ну я гдето в 2005 записывал 3д макс на 800, а больше таких тоже не видел, ну в принципе можно на 700 перезапись сделать может и получится на 750 хотябы увеличить, но неисключены глюки при чтении
<AndreX> а легче на флеху закинуть
<baronos> или двд диск)
<pahan> как называется пакет с программой "терминал" ?? Которая идет как стондарный эмулятор терминала в убунту?
<AndreX> gnome-terminal
<baronos> gnome-terminal
<pahan> спасибо
<AndreX> baronos: с тебя 5 баксов)
<baronos> AndreX: О_о я на секунду опаздал, так что всего 1 бакс)
<pahan> бутылками возмешь? )
<AndreX> baronos: ладно, уговорил)
<baronos> че то я по привычке 32бит качаю, надо уже 64 по рекомендации каконинкл качать ))
<yacoov> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32228 теперь будет гномшелл 2Д
<baronos> yacoov: это для лайфсд режима типа)
<yacoov> круто
<baronos> пять минут и будет ставится 12,04))
<yacoov> хехе
<baronos> надеюсь гш там 3,3,1)
<yacoov> 3.4.1
<yacoov> 28 апреля выйдет
<yacoov> успеют ли убунту в кайф запихать
<yacoov> лайф
<baronos> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<AndreX> млин а они что по торентам её не раздают((
<baronos> нет наверно, щас 64 скачаю, пока эта ставится на виртуалку)
<User320[web]> Привет всем!
<User320[web]> тут есть живые?
<User320[web]> аууу!
<AndreX> !ask > User320[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User320[web], please see my private message
<User320[web]> как на убунте 11.10 сделать внешний вид такой же как на 10?
<AndreX> поставь gnome-shell-falback, будет примерно также
<User320[web]> а как поставить?
<baronos> ладно писать не буду, а то в долги вгонят с опозданием подсказок)
<baronos> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<AndreX> молоток, успел раньше меня))
<baronos> AndreX: а у меня в буфере заготовка лежала))
<User320[web]> спасибо, сейчас попробую. а то я обновил систему и всё стало непонятно
<baronos> User320[web]: потом лог аут и там выбери гном классик
<baronos> User320[web]:  и потом только паники не надо что это не совсем то и как то все не так. http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/11/overview-indicator-applet-gnome-3.html
<baronos> это болванке хана http://paste.ubuntu.com/729051/  ??
<AndreX> ага
<baronos> печалька(
<User320[web]> установил. теперь где нужновыбрать гном класссик?
<baronos> читай выше
<AndreX> при логине когда пароль надо вводить тыкаеш на шестерёнку и там выбираеш
<User320[web]> спасибо. сейчас попробую
<baronos> AndreX: О_о а почему на винде эта болванка записывается
<AndreX> фиг знает, баг наверно, в винде))
<baronos> ыыы
<baronos> а нет, встала, зависла видать на том блоке))
<baronos> все бук повис к чертям)))
<AndreX> у меня помню самсунговский привод был который диски не читал в лине он тоже не писал а в винде даже не пустые болванки записывал
<baronos> у меня nec привод был он тоже писал и читал всё, и с алкоголем 120 переписывал игры защищенные)
<pahan> как компиз мвесте с xfce запустить?
<AndreX> http://andreyfedoseev.name/blog/post/50/compiz-fusion-debian-xfce-2
<Evilkiss> Всем привет!
<baronos> q
<xrust_nog> всем привет
<xrust_nog> ребят кто может плз помочь ка?к поставить дрова на ати карточку
<AndreX> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<xrust_nog> спс
<xrust_nog> а вот
<xrust_nog> без разницы то что у меня лубунта стоит?
<xrust_nog> 11.10
<xrust_nog> а не убунта
<AndreX> да
<xrust_nog> спс
<xrust_nog> а почему у меня бывают что проприетарные дрова слетают?
<AndreX> xrust_nog: потому что ати
<xrust_nog> в меню Драйверы устройств
<xrust_nog> =)
<xrust_nog> мля
<[Raiden]> xrust_nog: Если ставилось не пакетами, то может слетат ьпри обновлении ядра или библиотек месы
<baronos> надо альфу ждать, а то это еще 11,10 с ядром 3,1 и надписью 12,04)
<xrust_nog> они у меня слетают при загрузки какой-либо игры... опенарены или варика на вайне=)
<[Raiden]> надо осваивать 11.10 , а ждать 12.04 надо к концу апреля
<baronos> даже ни одной ошибки не вылетело(((
<xrust_nog> дааа
<xrust_nog> 12.04 будет круто)
<[Raiden]> xrust_nog: тогда незнаю. Пиши на форум, описанием железа версии драйвера и откуда поставлен
<[Raiden]> или просто попробуй другую версию. Если радеон, советую самые последние )
<xrust_nog_> а вот вопрос возник ребят.
<xrust_nog_> если у меня ноутбук и там две карточки: интегрированная и дискретная
<xrust_nog_> надо ли переключиться между ними чтобы поиграть? если надо то как?
<[Raiden]> интел\нвидия или интел\радеон?
<xrust_nog_> амд/радеон
<AndreX> это как)
<xrust_nog_> сек
<[Raiden]> ну может быть, сча есть процы амд с ядром радеона )
<[Raiden]> хотя врятли, 2 радеона это слишком )
<xrust_nog_> http://www.notik.ru/search_catalog.htm?listParams=alternativnoe_nazvanie%3A%3AX53BY&gclid=CPmGn4TMn6wCFUMYzQodHilrBA
<xrust_nog_> у меня оперативы ток в 2 раза меньше
<[Raiden]> xrust_nog_: Хм, я бумаю что там 1 видеокарта, прям в процессоре
<AndreX> 1 там просто со своей памятью
<xrust_nog_> в системе показывает что два
<xrust_nog_> первый это
<[Raiden]> Хм, скриношот покажи или где показывает )
<[Raiden]> может 2 вывода просто
<xrust_nog_> сек
<[Raiden]> выход на монитор ещё
<xrust_nog_> http://itmages.ru/image/view/322686/8325565e
<xrust_nog_> это первая
<xrust_nog_> как предпологаяю интегрироваемая
<xrust_nog_> http://itmages.ru/image/view/322687/e8cf2b52
<xrust_nog_> вторая
<[Raiden]> надо же и правда две. Короче какие-то переключалки есть, но не на лету. Названия правда не скажу, у меня ваще десктоп
<[Raiden]> и именно такой случай вижу впервые
<xrust_nog_> ясно) будем искатт\
<xrust_nog_> что странно
<xrust_nog_> вторая у меня дожная быть памятью 1024
<xrust_nog_> а показана 256
<xrust_nog_> то есть по идее их надо переключать чтобы играть?? а то захожу в игру и вылетает у меня
<AndreX> игры зло
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<AndreX> да я уже показывал)
<xrust_nog_> в кс расслабится)
<xrust_nog_> да там нет ответов)
<[Raiden]> Я тебе советую найти самый свежий драйвер, и ставить пакетами, как описано в последнем линке
<[Raiden]> это возможно что-то даст в плане падений
<xrust_nog_> ок
<xrust_nog_> нашел кое-что может кому поможет
<xrust_nog_> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/115451/
<[Raiden]> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Create_.deb_packages.
<xrust_nog_> я этот мануал курил)
<xrust_nog_> ничего пока
<xrust_nog_> двигаюсь в сторону переключения
<xrust_nog_> вроде как поставился драйвер. на одну только
<AndreX> xrust_nog_: по твоей ссылке мы знаем, но это не твой случай
<xrust_nog_> почему? избавь меня от лишнего чтива)
<AndreX> у тебя 2 ати а там интел
<xrust_nog_> ну да. по аналогии попробую
<AndreX> да и чтото не понятно с твоими, либо дублируютя просто либо реально 2
<xrust_nog_> смотри
<[Raiden]> ды две, это нвоые амд, в е и а  серии с видеокартами в проце
<xrust_nog_> вывод терминала
<xrust_nog_> freesunwind@freesunwind-K53BY:~$ lspci | grep VGA 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc AMD Radeon HD 6310 GraphicsATI 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc NI Seymour [AMD Radeon HD 6470M]
<xrust_nog_> на команду вывод
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32233
<xrust_nog_> ребят. еще немного поднапрегитесь плз
<xrust_nog_> в http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/115451/ этой статье сказано что начиная с 2.6.34 ядра модуль vga_switcheroo, включен в ядро
<xrust_nog_> но на команды предложенные там ничего не происходит
<AndreX> vga_switcheroo не работает с проприотетными драйверами
<AndreX> блин он ушол уже
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<baronos> тыщ
<AndreX> брысь
<[Raiden]> разберется когда-нить ) 1 фиг смена радеона на радеон как шило на .... шило )
<AndreX> shenmue: что нового?
<AndreX> лучше бы смотрели список оборудования прежде чем чтото покупать\ставить
<yacoov> у меня упал ГШ :(
<baronos> а походу родители приценились к буку)
<AndreX> yacoov: мои поздравления)
<baronos> yacoov: он не падает больше
<yacoov> пропала панель и тема
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMqvdhC9LQ0
<yacoov> компиз чёртов..
<yacoov> как же востановить теперь?
<baronos> не фиг юзать дополнения, они все только мешают нормальной работе шелла
<baronos> рабочий стол видно?
<yacoov> иконка хом видна и больше нечаго
<baronos> создай папку, зайди в ней, потом дуй в ФС - /usr/share/application/ там тыкай в два клика по gnome-shell
<yacoov> я вышел и перезашёл на унити 2д
<baronos> паникёры)
<yacoov> ша скрин покажу
<yacoov> сек
<shenmue> AndreX умвр
<baronos> щас федорино-горе 16 поставлю и буду один на один с гш)
<shenmue> как обычно =(
<shenmue> на лине скучно шо ппц
<AndreX> shenmue: аналогично)
<yacoov> нету панели
<yacoov> пропала
<yacoov> аааарг
<[Raiden]> как надоест воевать с гуи , попробуйте кубунту
<baronos> с ним войны не меньше)
<AndreX> да блин что он скачит то
<yacoov> исправил удалением папки .конфиг
<AndreX> можно было только /.gconf/apps/panel удалить)
<yacoov> http://ploopgm.blogspot.com/2011/07/blog-post_07.html
<User304[web]> как снесли 11 убунту и поставить 10 ю оптимальным образом?
<shenmue> ставишь 10 ю поверх 11
<[Raiden]> просто ставишь 10, во время установки ворматируешь разделы
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> ф*
<[Raiden]> так же как ставил 11 )
<[Raiden]> Видимо никто не осилил г3 фоллбэк
<baronos> да ну он какой то стремный напоминает гном 2)
<User304[web]> осилил) я обновил 10ю и птолучил 11) я попробую сейчас это сделать. только ещё поблема почему то диск с 10кой начинает автоматически загружатся и виснет
<baronos> User304[web]: а что 11,04 не ставишь, там г2 такой же как в 10
<User304[web]> такой же, думаешь лучше будет?
<[Raiden]> в 11.04 г2 всё ещё нормальный , да.  +если над оесть хавту как поставить релиз компиза 0.8.6
<baronos> о да
<User304[web]> ещё отличие для меня было что в 10ке заставка выводилась с бета инвидией, а в 11 04 уже просто с инвидией. что вообще лучше и чем?
<User304[web]> видимо это философский вопрос)
<[Raiden]> лучше набрать sudo nvidia-xconfig или sudo /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig  - смотря как дрова стоят, потом убедиться что есть или вписать в /etc/X11/xorg.conf , в секцию девайс:
<[Raiden]> Option  "NoLogo"        "True"
<[Raiden]> User304[web]: угу, вопрос филосовский. :) если драйвер работает, то он хороший :) Статусы релиз\бета относительны.
<User304[web]> спасибо ! пожалуй поставлю 10 ку
<DarkLiveMan> Здравствуйте, кто нибудь знает быстрый способ переформатирования раздела из NTFS в Ext4 - без потери данных?
<[Raiden]> нет
<DarkLiveMan> Это прискорбно(((
<Intrpt> доброго всем
<DarkLiveMan> доброго
<Intrpt> подскажите, какая программа выводит записки на рабочий стол? Томбой вроде этого не умеет. Стояла какая-то на 10.04 и с переходом на 11.10 линк потёр.
<DarkLiveMan> Ещё вопрос: Ноутбук Acer Aspire 5740DG.... Температура: darkliveman@darkliveman-Aspire-5740D:~$ sensors
<DarkLiveMan> acpitz-virtual-0
<DarkLiveMan> Adapter: Virtual device
<DarkLiveMan> temp1:       +51.0°C  (crit = +102.0°C)
<DarkLiveMan> temp2:       +29.0°C  (crit = +96.0°C)
<DarkLiveMan> Это нормально?
<AndreX> Intrpt: screenlet?
<Intrpt> AndreX: о, как вариант. Спасибо. Но была прога не на скринлеты, если правильно помню.
<AndreX> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/115451/ попробуй профиль проца поменять
<AndreX> DarkLiveMan: ^
<pahan> !xfce
<ubuntuhelp> Xubuntu — Ubuntu с Xfce вместо !GNOME. См. http://www.xubuntu.org и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ . Установка из Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ». Поддержка оказывается на канале #xubuntu. См. также !Ubuntu и !Xubuntu-Channels.
<MyNameIsWinner> тест
<ubuntuhelp> MyNameIsWinner, Fail!
<MyNameIsWinner> тест
<ubuntuhelp> MyNameIsWinner, Fail!
<shenmue> вглаз
<AndreX> MyNameIsWinner: бота мучаем в приват
<MyNameIsWinner> блин
<MyNameIsWinner> вы видите мои сообщения?
<AndreX> возможно
<AndreX> а сам как думаеш?
<shenmue> я не вижу
<MyNameIsWinner> просто траблы с инетом
<MyNameIsWinner> проверял :D
<AndreX> shenmue: купи микроскоп xD
<MyNameIsWinner> Кстати,  вот мне давно было интерестно
<MyNameIsWinner> Что курили разработчики Gnome 3, прежде чем по дефолту убрать кнопки закрытия и раскрытия программ?
<AndreX> 0_0
<MyNameIsWinner> Вот такие же глаза были у меня
<MyNameIsWinner> Когда я это увидел
<shenmue> ати?
<MyNameIsWinner> Нет, ну честно, чем они руководствовались?
<AndreX> фиг знает что ты курил, но у меня все кнопки у окон по дефолту были)
<MyNameIsWinner> Не знаю
<MyNameIsWinner> У меня на Ubuntu 11.10 по дефолту у Gnome 3 этих кнопок не было
<MyNameIsWinner> Пришлось гуглить
<skai-falkorr> грустно, что в 12.04 не будет гнома 3ю4
<AndreX> да, пичалько
<MyNameIsWinner> Херасе
<MyNameIsWinner> В следующей Убунте оставят только юнити?
<AndreX> нет гном
<MyNameIsWinner> И чем плохо?
<MyNameIsWinner> Мне вот в Gnome 3 гораздо комфортнее чем в Юнити
<Intrpt> оригинальный глюк словил.. При подключении наушников продолжают играть динамики ноута.
<nF0rc3r> Не подскажите верный путь установки kde 3.5.10 на ubuntu 10.0.4 ?
<AndreX> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/install.html
<nF0rc3r> thx =)
<shenmue> хм как здорово
<shenmue> есть прожко моделирования своего дома или хаты.
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user MyNameIsWinner 84600 никаких хирас тут мне
<AndreX> хм а я думал ты решил просто пропустить это словечко
<toxa> усем привет :) а в openssh-server  есть chroot.... чтоб пользователь попадал по ssh только в свою папку с минимальным окружением и туда же мог попасть по sftp.... это можно реализовать через конфигурацию стандартного openssh-server-а?
<skai-falkorr> toxa:
<skai-falkorr> toxa: http://minus.com/mE3FTN2b2#1
<toxa> да
<skai-falkorr> c первой попытки не вставилось сцылошко
<toxa> прикольный сайтик..... только вот ответа не дает....
<inkvizitor68sl> toxa: да
<inkvizitor68sl> toxa: http://debian.pro/24
<toxa> так с ForceCommand internal-sftp по ssh он не зайдет, только по sftp сможет файлики потрогать пользователь
<inkvizitor68sl> да.
<inkvizitor68sl> а как ты себе представляешь chroot по ssh ?
<baronos[web]> вообщем хочу сказать нечего гнать на гш, на убунту да, много надо доустонавливать, ковырять и все такое. установил опенсусе гном, дак тут все по умолчанию, аккаунт сеттинг работает на все приложения, гугл календарь сразу пашет...
<toxa> чтоб попадал в директорию с минимальным набором библиотек для выполнения какой-нить задачи, и возможность входа туда же по sftp
<inkvizitor68sl> делай тогда настоящий chroot - http://debian.pro/440, поднимай отдельный openssh сервер, нужные каталоги -> mount --bind
<inkvizitor68sl> toxa: ок. ssh linux jail -> google. Счастливого тебе секса.
<inkvizitor68sl> но таки систему вторую тебе и там и там поднимать, ога.
<inkvizitor68sl> только с jail ssh порт один будет.
<toxa> тут вот пишет один http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ap-chroot-ssh-env.en.html, но первый метод не катит :) :) не нашёл патча.... а во втором предлагают запускать сам ssh демон в chroot окружении, куда собственно и можно будет попасть...
<yacoov> в чём проблема фф падает временами.. как запустить фф в дебуг модусе?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted_ssh_howto_debian развлекайся.
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.webnext.ru/blog/2007/07/07/jail-chroot.html ну или так.
<yacoov> всё нашёл.
<grishnan> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<toxa> в том то и прикол, что не нахожу я на http://chrootssh.sourceforge.net ни патча не пропатченного openssh...
<inkvizitor68sl> toxa: по последней ссылке сходи.
<User935[web]> народ , у меня проблемка , поставил на нетбук ubuntu 10.04 , всё нормально , но появилась проблема : когда он уходит в ждущий режим , он перестаёт включаться (не загарается лампочка загрузки винчестера) , тупо шумит куллер , экран тёмный , нужно нÐ
<inkvizitor68sl> !255 | User935[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User935[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User935[web]> народ , у меня проблемка , поставил на нетбук ubuntu 10.04 , всё нормально , но появилась проблема :
<User935[web]> когда он уходит в ждущий режим , он перестаёт включаться (не загарается лампочка загрузки винчестера) , тупо шумит куллер , экран тёмный
<User935[web]> нужно несколько раз его вкл\выкл , что бы заработало , что за нафиг?
<skai-falkorr> User935[web]: эт смирись или ставь ядро tuxonice
<User935[web]> эээ... это в плане ПО , или внутренности компа ? я чаайник)
<skai-falkorr> эт добываешь ядро с гравировкой tuxoniceю идешь в какую нить старую крепость.заряжаешь в пушку и палишь в сторону финляндии с криками: "почини суспенд, грязный фин"
<User935[web]> тип того наверное ) но мля ) заколебли)
<User935[web]> юмористы до**я )
<skai-falkorr> @kick "User935[web]"  не ругайся, презренный
<[v-8]_jupiter> ку
<dmay> skai-falkorr: и эти люди обзывают меня тролем и вешают +ку?
<dmay> фу таким быть
<skai-falkorr> м?
<skai-falkorr> я вылетел
<skai-falkorr> что тут было?
<dmay> образец использования своей безнаказанности в низких целях тут было :/
<yacoov> бардак
<skai-falkorr> dmay: де?кто посмел?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: стыдно стыдно стыдно
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> кикнули за мат, всё ок.
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: дык и я о том.чет он последнее время не оправдывает глубокого доверия, толкнувшего меня дать ему +в
<yacoov> авас .. меня зовут Петрович а вас? меня зовут Авас; меня зовут Петрович!
<yacoov> и тд..
<logdog> всем приветоС
<yacoov> Ubuntu Linux потерял место лидера DistroWatch. Linux Mint — новый лидер.
<yacoov> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/6965043
<denis21> привет всем
<ezh4> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/linux-mint-12-to-use-gnome-shell-by.html
<denis21> ребят, подсобите плиз. Вот только поставил nagios3 с репозитория, и сразу начались проблемы,  nagios3 -v /etc/nagios3/nagios.cfg пишет ошибки
<denis21> Error: Cannot open resource file '/etc/nagios3/resource.cfg' for reading!
<denis21> Error in configuration file '/etc/nagios3/nagios.cfg' - Line 469 (Check result path is not a valid directory)
<AndreX> sudo забыл
<denis21> хотя и с правами всё нормально на первый взгляд, в nagios.cfg 469 строка это check_result_path=/var/lib/nagios3/spool/checkresults - дериктория такая есть
<denis21> sudo? Сорри, где?
<AndreX> sudo nagios3
<logdog> в начале
<denis21> аа
<denis21> блин
<denis21> Ну да, щас вывод уже другой http://paste.ubuntu.com/729298/
<AndreX> всё тип-топ
<denis21> только nagios3-cgi так не думает всёже =)
<ghabit> Кто-нибудь может _доступно_ пояснить почему libreoffice а не openoffice? И что теперь будет с openoffice?
<denis21> http://itmages.ru/image/view/322880/9ad7d137
<logdog> подскажите как мне воплотить задуманое....   хочу на флэшку вкинуть пуппи ,установку винды хр и убунту 11.10, винда и убунту в iso !так винда грузиться как надо и пуппи а вот убунту ни в какую!что в мену.лст нацарапать ?
<denis21> странно, запуск с параметром -v показывает всё норм, в логе ничего, а вебморда говорит ошибка, запустите c параметром -v
<AndreX> убей его и заново запусти, нормально, может просто педыдущие запуски не закрылись
<shenmue> !sweethome3d
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sweethome3d'
<shenmue> !sweethome
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sweethome'
<shenmue> =(
<AndreX> и апач тоже перезапусти если конфиг правился
<AndreX> если конечно там апач
<denis21> да, пробовал, не не
<denis21> но не*
<User291[web]> чета полная лажа с 138ge от asus
<shenmue> хы
<User291[web]> в убунте 10 так и не удалось завести до 54 кбс
<User291[web]> позор
<denis21> Оо. Завелось, но чёт я даже не понял, после чего
<denis21> ааа)
<denis21> теперь понял хехе
<AndreX> магия
<denis21> атож)
<denis21> Спасибо всем! ))
<denis21> А вот интересно, возможно ли интегрировать как нибудь nagios и collectd ? )
<inkvizitor68sl> denis21: возможно.
<denis21> Есть что на русском почитать про это самое?)
<inkvizitor68sl> нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> начать с этого стоит http://collectd.org/documentation/manpages/collectd-nagios.1.shtml
<inkvizitor68sl> и дальше в гугле читать nagios+collectd
<denis21> Ок
<yacoov> у меня опять ГШ упал.. етот компиз надоел .. падает безконца
<yacoov> как исправить?
<AndreX> снести компиз
<shenmue> ничо не трогать
<AndreX> даже на комп не дышать
<yacoov> :)
<yacoov> я серьёзно ребят
<yacoov> упало всё
<inkvizitor68sl> отключи компиз.
<yacoov> панели нет.. окна тоже обрезаные
<inkvizitor68sl> кто в курсе, когда мята с гнома 2 сваливать собирается?
<yacoov> как компиз отключить?
<shenmue> будут дистры с форком гнома два и с гномом три
<inkvizitor68sl> yacoov: http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+compiz
<yacoov> инквизитор http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/linux-mint-12-to-use-gnome-shell-by.html
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue: это у мяты?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> я ж на мяте =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а MATE gtk3 уметь будет?
<shenmue> не знаю.
<inkvizitor68sl> хмя.
<inkvizitor68sl> короче довыпендриваются они...
 * inkvizitor68sl по вечерам пилит конфиг для fluxbox и шлет багрепорты в xcompmgr
<shenmue> я лично жалею что гном 2 превратился в гном три
<inkvizitor68sl> угу.
<yacoov> пришлось выйти и зайти в юнити 2д
<baronos> хех, удалил метасити, поставил муттер, дык теперь при слете шелла (он произходит из-за расширения альтернативное меню выключения) кнопки управления окном не теряются)
<yacoov> тут всё стабильно пашет
<shenmue> baronos а я вот ничего не трогаю и все работает
<shenmue> с осени прошлого года
<yacoov> баронос как ты ет зделал?
<baronos> yacoov: чего сделал?
<yacoov> поставил муттер
<[Raiden]> как интересно ты поставил муттер, имея гномшелл до этого
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<baronos> я сделал пурге unity* , установил шелл)
<[Raiden]> т.е. зачем ты ставил то что уже было?
<yacoov> ребят помогите с моим ГШ
<yacoov> оно падает бесконца
<baronos> [Raiden]: это на федоре и сусе стоит сразу он, а на убунту с перехода на шелл остается метасити
<[Raiden]> baronos: я чего-то сомневаюсь )
<baronos> а вот не сомневайся, по умолчанию стоял метасити, а муттера не было) а на сусе по умолчанию стоит муттер)
<yacoov> как ты поставил муттер?
<[Raiden]> а.. может быть. Смотри. У меня есть помимо кде, гномшелл. И стоят только gir1.2-mutter-3.0 и mutter-common
<baronos> и даже эффекты есть на муттере)
<inkvizitor68sl> !deop
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='deop'
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<inkvizitor68sl> мммдя
<inkvizitor68sl> хит сезона, блин.
<baronos> yacoov: sudo apt-get install mutter
<inkvizitor68sl> на что сваливать с юнити, гнома3 и прочей чуши.
<shenmue> e17
<baronos> inkvizitor68sl: спроси у Райдена, он посоветует)
<AndreX> на всякие боксы и на крыско
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, пытаюсь привыкнуть к юнити-2д
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: рецепт от меня 1. кде , 2. xfce +compiz + awn\docky\dockbarx или родная панелька ,3. опенбокс\лхде , либ освоя сессия на оснвое гном3 фоллбэк (можно с компизом).
<baronos> я вот хочу поставить xdm такой же как сусе)
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: по твоему вкусу )
<inkvizitor68sl> shenmue: пусть зарелизятся сначала
<inkvizitor68sl> гном3 фоллбек уныл
<shenmue> хорошо. передам им. "господин не доволен"
<inkvizitor68sl> мне нужны 1) gnome-panel в текущем её виде 2) compiz 3) нормально работающий наутилус.
<inkvizitor68sl> почему все меня пытаются этого лишить?
<inkvizitor68sl> а, консоли ещё.
<[Raiden]> если есть ностальгия по гном2. Надо делат ьследущее. 1. доставляем гном3 фоллбэк. 2. доставляем тему с которой панелки норм смотрятся, 3. идем на webupd8 и читаем как поставить индикаторы, 4. суем в автозагрузку компиз и если надо любой из доков
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> у вас будет отличный , почти 100% гном2
<[Raiden]> Я бы ещё наутилус заменил, на форк от элементари
<inkvizitor68sl> и почему все авторы этих раздолбайств, считают себя очень умными и гениальными, но ни одно безрукое создание не подумало о том, что главная роль композитного менеджера БЫСТРО, бл^@*%, рисовать окошки с помощью
<inkvizitor68sl> _видеокарты_?
<inkvizitor68sl> что KDE4, что юнити, что гном3 с mutter, что xcompmgr - все они ТОРМОЗЯТ.
<inkvizitor68sl> реально тормозят, после компиза.
<[Raiden]> вот, классичский гном, https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Npm9THGpXQI/TrFe-aXWQzI/AAAAAAAAGb4/WLW_YRJ1Oa4/classic-desktop-indicators.png
<[Raiden]> гном3 fallback
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: аналогично.
<inkvizitor68sl> GTK3 пока что не рисуется векторно
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: Ну, я незнаю.  У меня нету ощущения что кде тормозит, в последних версиях.
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что ты к тормозам привык =)
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря единсвеннео что тормозит на моем железе - это компиз 0.9х , может из-за драйвера фиг знает.
<inkvizitor68sl> которые называются "плавностью", ага.
<[Raiden]> только 0.9х
<inkvizitor68sl> это как с айфонами старыми.
<inkvizitor68sl> "они не тормозят", ага.
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: в кде ест ьанимация и плавность. Всё настраивается, от времени анимации, д овыключения эффектов
<inkvizitor68sl> только после пулеметного интерфейса андроида 2.3 (пусть и подрыгивающегося)  - айфон выкинуть хочется.
<[Raiden]> *настраивается мышкой
<[Raiden]> единсвенное я незнаю как себя кеды на ноутах ведут. Так что только на десктоп рекомендвоал бы )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], на нетбуке пробовал, вроде даже неплохо (11.10)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: а в чем отличие моих ноутов от дестопов? )
<inkvizitor68sl> видюхи то у меня везде intel hd
<[Raiden]> ну, как минимум разница в наличии батареи. Мне например на десктопе всеравно на 5% загружен проц или на 15 - источник питания постоянный :)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм. ну да.
<inkvizitor68sl> то он будет работать 10 часов, а то 8.
<inkvizitor68sl> они*
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя на говноDell батарейка родная меня беспокит часто, да.
<[Raiden]> тут кстати профили есть, можно например выключать композит автоматом, если девайс работае тне от сети
<[Raiden]> менеджер питания в общем более развит чем в других де
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: а смысл отключать композит?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: композит работает через видеокарту.
<inkvizitor68sl> а у неё питание постоянное.
<[Raiden]> ну, видеокарту ты не увидишь в топе или хтопе, но питание она ест )
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, ну конечно, если авторы kwin настолько мудаки, что ....
<[Raiden]> Хм, может и так
<inkvizitor68sl> единственное, что у nvidia прожорливых, прожорливость может понижаться.
<inkvizitor68sl> а intel hd или мобильные ati едят 5-10 Ватт в любое время.
<[Raiden]> тут ещё ест ьвозможность переключение композита на хоткей повесить по умолчанию alt+shift+f12
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: на самом деле, при отключении композитинга энергопотребление растет
<inkvizitor68sl> если компиз вырубить, а запустить вместо него metacity, например.
<[Raiden]> ну может быть. У меня по ноутам теоретические знания )
<inkvizitor68sl> во fluxbox, например, Dell на коробочной батарее работает 3 часа 30 минут
<inkvizitor68sl> а в гноме спокойно раскочегаривается до 4 30
<[Raiden]> тут может быть вина метасити. Я вообще не понимаю как прокт гном мог сделать такой вм
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: а без разницы)
<[Raiden]> хорошо хоть была возможноть его заменять
<inkvizitor68sl> спать что ли пойти
<inkvizitor68sl> когда ж автошколы будут работать по вечерам выходных(
<[Raiden]> иди
<[Raiden]> аптайм не чесный, нибернация юзалась и ещё было несколько релогинов для овобождения рам
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1105/h_1320520849_6492455_2e4f70bb4a.png
<[Raiden]> в общем как-т так я решил вопрос с юнити\гном. Но тут должен заметить , что и раньше сталкивался с кде. Всем может быт ьне будет удобно.
<[Raiden]> если задолбал про кде - простите. Я не специально.
<baronos> нормуль) эхх не могу сделать такой же xdm как на сусе(((
<[Raiden]> с kdm не попутал?
<[Raiden]> хотя может я путаю, Только с 1 де смотрел
<[Raiden]> да и зачем, лайтдм реально легкий и хороший
<baronos> да нет вроде, я гном сборку установил... и там он няшный дм)
<yacoov> удалил всё ... поставил лубунту
<shenmue> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<[Raiden]> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> yacoov: aptitude install lubuntu-desktop, нне?
<shenmue> успокоилась душа
<[Raiden]> серпом по...
<yacoov> да
<shenmue> лучше мяту с lxde
<shenmue> там няшнее
<baronos> О_о маньяки гш убивают)
<yacoov> работал бы он у меня без сбоев
<yacoov> другое дело
<baronos> может я не вредный?
<yacoov> а так мучаться
<[Raiden]> Я думаю если лхде няшне йв мяте - можно слить ту же тему и разница будет 0
<UNIm95> всем привет.
<baronos> почему эмпати может не коннектится к гуглу?
<UNIm95> кто-нибудь настраивал proftpd?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/try-new-mint-gnome-shell-extensions.html  Видел уже?
<[Raiden]> скажем так, у  мня ест ьпостоянно работающий профтпд. Но всех настроек я незнаю
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да. тыло 2-3 расширения с меню, стало 4. Вот и вся новость
<[Raiden]> было*
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Но выглядит лучше )))
<[Raiden]> в де которое вы сами знаете по умолчанию так. Только ещё избранное на гравной закладке меню
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  можешь показать свой конфиг?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: а то 2 дня мучаю а он в логах пишет неправильный пароль(
<UNIm95> http://mycomp.se/?q=content/ustanovka-i-nastroika-ftp-sierviera-ubuntu-proftpd
<UNIm95> это ман по которому настраивал
<[Raiden]> Nor8: как минимум там на шоте целых 3 ужаса. 1. что бы меню изменять над окуда-то лезть или ставит ьредактор на гтк2 , 2. таскбар очень хорошо, но почему он как в ви95, а не как в вин7 и как\где менять его настройки без наний явы, 3. отображалка 2 столов - з
<[Raiden]> ахочтся три , или постоянно три - надо искать расширения или писать.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну может допилят потом, в целом идея норм )))
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: сек.
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1105/h_1320520849_6492455_2e4f70bb4a.png
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/729397/ --мой нынешний конфиг.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/729399/ --первый не рабочий
<[Raiden]> Ну, идея расширений норм, спору нет. И то что их будет много , какое-то лучше какое-то хуже или просто другое - сгладит немного отсутсвие настроек...
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: скриншот не мне?)
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> не то скопировал, сек
<UNIm95> и не туда
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/729398/
<UNIm95> [Raiden] а тема зачетна
<[Raiden]> с 2 буферами иксов бывают накладки...
<UNIm95> [Raiden] меня смущают строки 33 и 34
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: ну создай юзера ftp и в конфиге писани ftp , в теории будет запускать не под рутом.
<[Raiden]> в шелле юзера можешь ещё /bin/false  прописать )
<UNIm95> [Raiden] при этом какой пароль будет запрашиваться? мне фтп надо с записью
<[Raiden]> никакой, эти 2 строки только говорят от какого юзера сервис будет работать
<[Raiden]> в моем конфиге, ванонимус включен и обычные юзеры работают , и всех их кидает в DefaultRoot /home/ftp
<[Raiden]> если надо в свою папку, DefaultRoot ~
<UNIm95> [Raiden] это я понял. можешь уточнить с 83?
<[Raiden]> тогда юзер попадет в свою, а аноним куда указано. И у анонима указаны ещё права на папку аплоад
<UNIm95> точнее90
<UNIm95> тым идёт разрешение на запись в /home/ftp/upload ?
<UNIm95> *там
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> возможно не совсем прямое, н окак то так задается ) Дальше сам смотри. Больше незнаю )
<UNIm95> [Raiden] umask 222 --разрешение всем на чтение запись?
<UNIm95> или только группам ftp?
<[Raiden]> всем ктозашел как аноним ) ну и тому от кого сервир пашет
<[Raiden]> можешь закоментить это. Я давно делал и не помню зачем
<UNIm95> а если мне надо всем пользователям(локальным) разрешить чтение/запись то права должны быть 772?
<[Raiden]> этот короткий конфиг пример бекапа. Ему лет больше чем фирме каноникал
<UNIm95> или 552?
<[Raiden]> в своей папке они и так будут по идее всё делать, т.к .их права, а если зашли как аноним то да.   772 и права на папки ftp:ftp
<[Raiden]> ну короче пробуй. Я могу наврать
<UNIm95> [Raiden] ты видел мои предыдущие конфиги?
<UNIm95> там в конце я не мог авторизоваться при заходе по ftp://ip
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю почему , аноним там закоменчен, может ты вживал юзера которого нет в системе
<[Raiden]> DenyFilter            \*.*/ я ещё не знаю пр очто строка
<UNIm95> нет. я как по статье выше создал юзера+папки. вбивал имя юзера +его пароль как логин
<UNIm95> как вариант попробовать старый конфиг. но заккоментить DenyFilter            \*.*/  ?
<[Raiden]> sudo nano /etc/shells добавляю в него одну строку:  /bin/false  -лишнее. это на всю систему влияет
<[Raiden]> лучше RequireValidShell        off в профтпд
<UNIm95> [Raiden] это по умолчанию в систему включено. при создании юзера я ему указал такой шелл.
<[Raiden]> делаем /home/FTP-shared папку домашней DefaultRoot /home/FTP-shared
<[Raiden]> # запрещаем выходить пользователям за пределы домашней папки (строго рекомендуется) DefaultRoot ~
<[Raiden]> бред
<[Raiden]> ищи другое руководство :)
<[Raiden]> остальное может и нормально. Незнаю
<UNIm95> [Raiden] почему это бред? это запрет на выход за /home/userftp но позволяет лазить по папкам /home/userftp/
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: нет, по умолчанию /bin/false в  /etc/shells точно нет, это брешь в защите.
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: бред указывать DefaultRoot /home/FTP-shared и DefaultRoot ~ одновременно
<[Raiden]> работат ьбудет 1 правило, хз какое, наверное последнее
<UNIm95> точно. нет такого в файле.
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: тебя наверное не пускало из за шелла  , добавь короче  RequireValidShell        of , а в /etc/shells верни как было.
<[Raiden]> если менял
<[Raiden]> *off
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не подскажешь тогда из-за чего ошибка 530 при попытке авторизации?
<UNIm95> [Raiden] спс!!!!!!
<[Raiden]> а как ты заходишь?
<[Raiden]> а.. ок )
<UNIm95> [Raiden] помогло!
<UNIm95> 2 дня мучался)
<yacoov> я наверное буду агилию ставить
<UNIm95> [Raiden] щас осталось нормально настроить 2 типа юзеров(одни удалённое чтение запись, другие только чтение)
<yacoov> что то убунту не то.. и гнома нормального нет
<yacoov> короче жопа!
<[Raiden]> а какой гном ты считаешь нормальным?
<yacoov> 2
<[Raiden]> lда забудь, он умер )
<[Raiden]> gnome-session-fallback \ gnome-shell либо не гном. Хотя может произойти чудо, и Mate реально будут развивать - но это будет примаерно так же как кде тринити. Вроде ест ьи развивают, но надо ли?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не подскажешь как допилить конфиг для создания ещё одного юзера только для чтения?
<[Raiden]> yacoov: если хочешь близкое к убунте и гном2, у тебя всё ещё есть 2 пути.  1. минт , 2. почитать как ставить\собирать Mate
<UNIm95> [Raiden] я против гнома3. надеюсь проект мате изменится и начнёт пилить интерфейс гнома два на гноме 3
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Незнаю. Может быть тебе как то глобально описать, что возможно только чтение дени алл и т.д. А тому котоырй может писат ьуже отдельно :)
<[Raiden]> как - я незнаю - сразу предупредил )
<UNIm95> [Raiden] спс. буду дальше думать
<[Raiden]> Чудеса случаются, если посмотреть на тринити, то судя по слухам 60% проекта или даже 80 уже переписано на qt4
<[Raiden]> возможно через пару лет тоже самое произойдет с мате, но возможно и нет
<yacoov> я нашёл близкое для себя ... другой дистр
<yacoov> )
<[Raiden]> поздр.
<[Raiden]> есть одно но. Когда 100% тринити перепишут на qt4 и зарелизят, кд4 уже будет очень торт. Оно уже торт!
<[Raiden]> Так же может произойти и с мате. Когда он будет на гтк3 , гном3 уже будет его обходит ьп овсем прараметрам
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так и будет, мкорее всего.  Гном 3 как то уж лихо пилить начали )))
<[Raiden]> если вы читали весь мой бред. То можете сделать вывод, что кде4 уже торт, а гном3 ещё нет.
<[Raiden]> поэтому что над оставить?
<[Raiden]> ))
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<AndreX> надо ставить бубунту без иксов и читать статью на help.ubuntu.ru "как прожить день без иксов", гг
<[Raiden]> через lynx
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> как сажать самолёт - читайте в следующем номере (с)
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/unity-bliss-an-alternative-application-lens-for-ubuntu/
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У меня к юнити такое отношение, что я не уверен, что даже на планшете смогу на него смотреть без раздражения )))))
<Sergey_IT> и чего все такие нервные?
<[Raiden]> это возможно реакция из разряда: оно убило мой гном и я не буду его юзать!
<AndreX> !bash
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<AndreX> спокойствие, только спокойствие))
<[Raiden]> но ваще мне тоже не нравится. Вот скажем, если взять не юнити, а гном3 фоллбэк или кде, то тут можно глобал меню просто не включать
<[Raiden]> мне не надо оно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так не, юнити не удобно, тупо не юзабельно.
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, ко всему привыкаешь...
<[Raiden]> в кедах глобал меню плазмойд тупит с  гтк софтом и фф, а примерно 2 месяца назад не умело вообще. Возможно тупка временное явление.
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Во, во, Сталин тоже так думал, отправляя людей в Сибирь ))))
<[Raiden]> не всегда сразу отрисовывает
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, ну ты загнул
<[Raiden]> каноникал не может производить массовые расстрелы. Сталин победил.
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Это я к тому, что есть вещи, к которым привыкать ну никак нельзя ))
<Sergey_IT> это почему?
<Sergey_IT> к вин в свое время привыкли
<[Raiden]> маньяки http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/crazydev/131921/
<toxa> :D а в bash еще нельзя OpenGL подключать?...... :) и чёго только не придумают...
<[Raiden]> это мысль , хочу 3д вывод грепа, убегающий в даль как в титрах старворс
<[Raiden]> )
<toxa> grep -r -3d  'error' .
<toxa> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> grep -r -3d-sw  'error' - с темой зв
<[Raiden]> про текстовые зв знаете по телнету?
<toxa> нет
<[Raiden]> уу
<[Raiden]> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<[Raiden]> терминал пошире.
<Nor8> И чо там? Асци эротика? :-D
<[Raiden]> зв 4 эпизод )
<toxa> абалденно :)
<Nor8> +1
<toxa> :) блин..... а он долго идёт?..... вот маньяки
<[Raiden]> наверное как фильм +-. Я не видел до конца.
<[Raiden]> чего тихо-то? уткнулись  телнет?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тоже афк
<[Raiden]> в*
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: перемотка есть?
<[Raiden]> !lm-sensors
<ubuntuhelp> Полезную информацию про lm-sensors можно найти тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lm_sensors и на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите как в unity сделать что бы при подведении мыши в нижний угол окна розлаживались как в gnome-shell?
<Sergey_IT> а это возможно?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Если бы я знал не спросил)
<Sergey_IT> юнити пока полуфабрикат
<[v-8]_jupiter> Плохо
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но я думал что компиз за это отвечает
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: эффект называется scale , включается в ccsm
<[Raiden]> там даже лучше чем в ГШ , можно что бы по хоткею ещё, все окна или только текущего стола
<[Raiden]> или одновременно на разных хоткеях
<[Raiden]> благодаря компизу, скорее гном-шелл всё ещё полуфобрикат
<[Raiden]> а не юнити )
<[Raiden]> хотя и оно тоже
<[Raiden]> задержки с поставками жестких дисков продолжатся до марта 2012 года
<[Raiden]> Крупнейший производитель жестких дисков, компания Western Digital, ожидает сокращения поставок своих дисков почти на 75%.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В штатах диски не подоражали, в нете пишут. Да и у других производителей потопа не было. ))))
<[Raiden]> скорее всег ои там подорожало, только менее значительно
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: спасибо! То что надо
<[v-8]_jupiter> Обновился на 12,04 помоему быстрей работает чем 11,10
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: Я в левый угол вешаю все столы expo и  в правый все окна (скале)
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: та win+w вроде должно хватить). А то что в левом верхнем кнопуи не мешает?
<[Raiden]> А.. в юнити помешало бы наверное
<[Raiden]> я с гном2 перешел на кде4. Тут просто такие же эффекты есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я не смог сидеть на kde( Оно дома работает на intel карточке отлично , а на работе на nvidia тупит
<[Raiden]> да не суть, можно в нижние углы навесить
<[Raiden]> у меня нвидия
<[Raiden]> ты наверное не видел кде 4.7.х
<[v-8]_jupiter> я его и ставил
<[Raiden]> тогда наверное там дарйвер старый, старе чем 280.х
<[v-8]_jupiter> изначально была xubuntu , потом натянул на нее kde 4.7
<[Raiden]> ну или я незнаю
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: в том то и иентерс что на той же системек gnome-shell и unity отлично работают
<shenmue> пыщ!
<[Raiden]> у меня по другому
<[Raiden]> ГШ и квин ок, компиз нвоый лагает
<[Raiden]> думаю всетаки дрова у тебя там старые )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я обновлял
<[v-8]_jupiter> на них тож сразу грешил
<[v-8]_jupiter> оно как то замирает ,а потом дальше отрабатывает
<[Raiden]> хз
<[Raiden]> может на некоторых моделях так
<[Raiden]> у меня уже не новая карта
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну в kde понравился dolphin
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter: Поставь Кубунту с нуля.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nor8: на робочей машине нет времени на перестановки(
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та и если прикинуть софт то восновном gtk юзаю смысла большого нет в kde
<[Raiden]> 1 из способов решения лагов в кде + киллерфича для Гном-шелл http://itmages.ru/image/view/323170/60d5cf40
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<Nor8> Все, обогнал минт по загрузкам убунту )))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Надолго ?
<[Raiden]> точн опо загрузкам?
<[Raiden]> что измеряет дистроватч?
<Nor8> Звгрузки и измеряет, если не ошибаюсь. Не посещение же сайта )))
<shenmue> ес
<shenmue> я на мяте
<[Raiden]> я думаю он клики\ посещение регистрирует
<[Raiden]> т.е. новость прошла или релиз - меняется рейтинг
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32233
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А я думаю, что юнити не прижился )))
<[Raiden]> читал. Про 64 бит хорошая новост
<[Raiden]> конечно, то что гном2 в минте и новости об этом повлияли на посещаемость сайта
<[Raiden]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nor8: unity допилят и еще как будут ним пользоватся)
<[v-8]_jupiter> gnome2 забросили же
<shenmue> вернут ритмбокс
<shenmue> хм... Вот обновлюсь я с 10.04, запущу, а там... 10.04)
<Nor8> Raiden]: Там и 64-битность и ядроlowlatency, вообщем, есть плюсы )))
<Nor8> Планируется  добавить в репозиторий неофициальный пакет с ядром Linux "lowlatency", в  котором будут задействованы оптимизации, направленные на увеличение  отзывчивости и уменьшение задержек.
<shenmue> !l2tp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='l2tp'
<[Raiden]> Я думаю юнити в связке с вейланд отпугнет ещё больше народу, в основном тех кто и так не использует линукс реально :) Кто использует, тому не проблема и гном2 поставить и Мате и всё что угодно без смены дистра.
<shenmue> Nor8 есть же зен кернел и реалтайм ядро
<[Raiden]> Я использую pf и liquorix , сча последнее
<shenmue> [Raiden] о! у тебя третье пашет?
<[Raiden]> по сути это одно и тоже , в пране отзывчивости.
<[Raiden]> пашет
<shenmue> уже несколько обнов третьего ядра и все кернел паники
<[Raiden]> ну надо смотреть что за паники
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вэйланд никто живьем не видел, как он работает, никто не знает )))))
<shenmue> там много чего на экране. в любом случае явно что то из старья выпили. так что без пересборки мне не обойтись
<shenmue> а мне влом
<[Raiden]> у меня уже 12 ден ьаптайма пошел, правда не чесного , штук 5 гибернаций было )
<[Raiden]> а ядро пресобранный ликерикс, т.е. по определению нестабильное :)
<[Raiden]> как кде 4.7.3 дойдет до кубунту-бэкпортс , ребутнусь. За одно пощупаю дрова 290.х бета
<shenmue> хм... л2тп автоматом какой командой запускать?
<shenmue> то есть в рц локал что написать?
<[Raiden]> не юзал
<[Raiden]> gnome-shell-classic-systray расширение...
<shenmue> вот голову морочу. для впн пишем pon ... сервис сам стартует зато.
<[Raiden]> это называется, как написат ьна яве то, что раньше было на си )
<shenmue> [Raiden] я уже говорил что юнити и гном три это шаг назад.
<shenmue> еще и ява тормозная =(
<[Raiden]> кстати по ГШ не особо видно
<[Raiden]> наверное отчасти потому, чт овсетаки муттер на си и какие библиотеки
<[Raiden]> если много расширений навешать или крвое попадется - наверное будет видно
<shenmue> вместо полировки интерфейся все разрабы и любили будут тратить время на всякие там апплеты что б переписать их
<shenmue> а*
<shenmue> сколько ошибок оО спать явно пора
<Nor8> Русское минт сообщество секта какая то, гороскоп прикрутили на основной сайт :-D   http://mintlinux.ru/horo
<[Raiden]> их зелетая страница хорошо подходит к моей тёмно-зеленой теме ))
<[Raiden]> и зеленым теням активного окна...
<shenmue> могу тебе обоину дать зеленую. универал. подходит ко всему
<[Raiden]> показывай
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/794190429.jpg
<[Raiden]> Хм, такого не ожидал
<Nor8> shenmue: Взросло так )))
<[Raiden]> сча я 1 покажу :)
<shenmue> красиво когда прозрачности многа
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/323182/b3d940ce
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> http://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/06/15/0806150932423685000.png шах и мат
<[Raiden]> неплохо
<[Raiden]> курсоры, у меня зеленый вариант http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=52027
<Nor8> Не пора ли вам дистр поменять? )))) http://doudoulinux.org/web/russkij/
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> хорошая задумка
<shenmue> серверных версий чот нет =(
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=45958.0;attach=11138
<Nor8>  В детском саду сервера пока не предусмотрены )))
#ubuntu-ru 2011-11-06
<yacoov> ку
<yacoov> агилия не поставилась..
<yacoov> установил дебиан
<yacoov> как я соскучался по гном2)
<baronos[job]> всем Хой
<baronos[job]> Блютуз клавиатуры со всеми мобильными аппаратами работают?)
<skai-falkorr> baronos[job]: ит депендс
<baronos[job]> Понятно, надо проверять при покупке)
<baronos[job]> skai-falkorr: ты сам ставил минт дополнение для шелла?)
<skai-falkorr> baronos[job]: ага.на ливцд (жалко на свою систему ставить излишки.ибо юнити труЪ
<baronos[job]> Хехе, а я решил ставить бубен без гуя и втыкать шелл туда и то что нужно, хочу добится того же что сусе гном чистый приятный шелл, я бы на сусе остался, но меня напрягает использование команд через зиппер или яст((
<baronos[job]> На сусе гш ни разу даже намека на баг или слет не было, работает отлично, ввел акк гугла и все приложения сразу полключены, работает почта, гугл календарь, сразу стоит гном твик, и расширение альтернатив меню.
<baronos[job]> Вот убунту такую хочу)
<baronos[job]> Запилить попробую свой образ такой чтоб прям вообще няшно было)
<skai-falkorr> baronos[job]: дык запили
<skai-falkorr> инструкция есть
<baronos[job]> Завтра буду, сегодня на работе, просто мысля приходит поздно)
<skai-falkorr> во.кстати
<skai-falkorr> каноникал анонсировали возможность локо делать локальные образы на их мощностях.
<baronos[job]> Вот это замечательно)
<baronos[job]> Ссылка есть у тебя, а то мне в дройде не удобно искать, да 3г пропала(
<skai-falkorr> ахз.я уже не помню.толи в блоге шатлврота.толи в холодильнике приползало
<skai-falkorr> надо поискать
<baronos[job]> Ок, спс, завтра найду)
<skai-falkorr> правда там придется подключать дмитрия наверное
<skai-falkorr> но врядли это будет сложно
<skai-falkorr> and we make our own distrib. with blackjack and hookers
<skai-falkorr> you know what? forget about distrib
<baronos[job]> Дмитрия?
<skai-falkorr> агафонова
<baronos[job]> Ааа вот он кто, лицо убунту россия))
<Evilkiss> Почему, я такой невезучий с убунту....?
<AndreX|OFF> !fail | Evilkiss
<ubuntuhelp> Evilkiss: мы не знаем ответ на твой вопрос. 1-0 в пользу телезрителей
<Evilkiss> ubuntuhelp: Эх...и как всегда телезрители забивают первыми!!!
<Evilkiss> AndreX|OFF: Что ты там пытался сделать с моим ником?
<AndreX> то что бот тебе сказал)
<Evilkiss> AndreX: ясно.
<baronos[job]> Видать танец с бубном не выучил, вот и шаманские примочки не проходят)
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: ты о чём?
<AndreX> мда
<baronos[job]> Evilkiss: ты же жалуешся на невезучесть с убунту)
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: ну,да...значит всё дело в бубне?
<Ilshat> хы
<Ilshat> да. он виноват во всех бедах
<baronos[job]> Не, бубун он и в туве бубен)
<baronos[job]> е**
<Evilkiss> мда...вот невезуха-то
<baronos[job]> А что случидось?)
<Ilshat> Evilkiss: в чем проблемы то. опять со звуком?
<baronos[job]> л*
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: Да, всегда проблема со звуком...Использую убунту 10.04. Звук подключен через усилок по оптике...
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: Каждый раз, когда загружаю убунту, если усилок не успел включить первым, то звука нет вообще...
<Ilshat> не вырубай усилок вообще
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: это не решение. Иногда мне может усилок не нужен долгое время, и что когда он будет нужен,мне нужно перезагружать систему?
<Ilshat> пробуй перезагрузить pulseaudio только
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: вот можно, как-то при загрузке, чтоб он автоматически подавал сигнал?
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: это каким способом?
<baronos[job]> Я вот че подумал, есть ли типа ресивер для телека с вайфай приемником, чтоб допустип я к компу спутник подрубил и дал раздачу потока по частотам, и на телеках я мог ловить этот сигнал.
<Ilshat> Evilkiss: как помню pulseaudio -k (из под обычного пользователя)
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: пробывал это, самое удивительное, когда запускаю pavucontrol, то там эти полоски звука двигаются, значит звук идёт...но звука нет
<Ilshat> Evilkiss: видать идет не туда, куда надо
<Ilshat> Evilkiss: рестарт pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio --start
<Ilshat> хы. попробовал ребутнуть. звук пропал
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: его вообще ни где нет...нет и в usb наушниках, не через выход s/pdif
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: все эти команды пробывал, звук не возращается
<baronos[job]> А на 11.04 или 11.10 так же?
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: я не буду пока эти версию устанавливать, там своих проблем хватает
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: уже, просто пробывал
<baronos[job]> Хех) ну тогда попробуй запилить пульс 1.0 или 1.1
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: пробывал, тоже....он мне потом всю систему сломал
<baronos[job]> Я вот думаю ядро 3.1 поставить там с реалтек звуком доработка была, может у меня скайп будет лучше работать с пульсом 1.1
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/729750/
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: вот, тут есть какое-то решение...но, я просто не понимаю, что мне нужно в rc.local вписать....
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: а что у тебя за проблемы с скайпом?
<baronos[job]> Хрипит как дед когда оповещения приходят)
<Ilshat> Evilkiss: а этот метод из ссылки помогает?
<baronos[job]> Хотя на версии  .22 скайп нормуль)
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: я хотел бы это попробывать, но я не могу, понять, что мне нужно туда вписать, тут написано, чтоб узнать своё имя карты, запусти команду "amixer scontrols"
<Ilshat> ну выполни все для начала в консоле.
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: когда её запускаю...он мне выдаёт столько всего, что из этого выбирать,я не знаю
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: у меня были проблемы со с хрипом в скайпе, когда я использовал alsa вместо pulseaudio
<Ilshat> Evilkiss: пробуй amixer scontrols | grep optical
<AndreX|OFF> lspci | grep -i audio
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: а так с версией скайпа 2.2 и pulse 0.9.21 ни каких проблем нет
<baronos[job]> Evilkiss: у меня альса не заводится вообще
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: твоя команда мне вообще ничего не выдала
<Evilkiss> AndreX|OFF: твоя команда мне выдала: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Evilkiss> AndreX|OFF: и что я должен тогда вписать в rc.local из этого?
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: а попробуй upgrade alsa
<Ilshat> че то пристал к rc.local. сперва проверь наконсоле. если работает, то в рк
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: что я должен выполнить в консоле?
<Ilshat> команды которые прописаны в этой статье
<baronos[job]> Не не не, меня на кде альса взбесила переключением между динамиками и юсб ухами, ну ее нафиг, я лучше хрип послушаю)
<Evilkiss> там только 2 команды.... "amixer scontrols" и "sudo iecset audio on"
<User758[web]> Доброе утро! Подскажите пожалуйста, почему при каждом запуске системы fsck проверяет диски и что за матершина от AppArmor? Сильно не пинайте, бессонная ночь и могу туговато соображать)) Ах да, появилось это после обновления ядра до 3.1. Ядро стÐ
<Ilshat> amixer ... тоже команды
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: тоесть просто запустить amixer?
<Ilshat> Evilkiss: две строчки amixer .... . только указав свою карту и что там еще надо
<Ilshat> Evilkiss: выложи в пасте результаты amixer scontrols
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: так, именно, я об этом и говорю, что я должен вписать туда? если я не знаю название своей карты?
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/729755/
<Ilshat> в данный момент звук работает?
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: сейчас, так как перезагрузил комп, когда усилок уже был включен
<Ilshat> у меня такой же список. только отсутствует IEC958 Playback Source. а что показывает amixer info ?
<AndreX> amixer set 'IEC958 Optical' 100 unmute прям так как написано и впеши, так как утебя IEC958
<Evilkiss> AndreX: первую строку я так и впишу, а вот, что со второй делать?
<Ilshat> он вышел
<AndreX> sudo iecset audio on?
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/729760/
<Ilshat> во втором возможно 'Analog Devices AD1988B'
<Evilkiss> AndreX: тоесть эту строку, вообще не вписывать "amixer set 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on  "?
<Evilkiss> Ilshat: короче, пойду попробую...отпишусь, что как
<Ilshat> вообщем тут без перебора значений наверно. запомни все строки. перегрузись с нерабочим звуком и тестируй
<Ilshat> наверно никак*
<amarovita> Доброго времени суток. А есть разумная альтернатива неподдерживаемому pulseaudio-equalizer? Никто не встречал?
<AndreX> не лучше жту тоже воткнуть
<AndreX> э*
 * AndreX ушол остывать
<Evilkiss> Как я рад, как я рад....что поеду в Ленинград!!!
<Evilkiss> :P
<Evilkiss> Не знаю, решило ли это полностью мою проблему, но после одной перезагрузки компа и после полностью выключения компа, запуск при выключеным усилком...звук работает....
<baronos[job]> Это уже хорошо)
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: это вообще уже прогресс
<User758[web]> http://imglink.ru/pictures/06-11-11/b19a98ca132de710c0e5d1c3a47d6d58.jpg  - никто не подскажет с этим?
<baronos[job]> Evilkiss:  Lvl up)
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: Это точно.
<Evilkiss> User758[web]: скока букафф...ничего не понятно для юзера
<baronos[job]> Ктрл альт ф1 зайти и попррбовать запустить дм
<Evilkiss> Какую бы ещё проблему решить?!
<baronos[job]> Ыыы квесты рулят)
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: что ещё за квесты?
<baronos[job]> На сервер дистре гуя ведь нету?
<Ilshat> baronos[job]: ну по сути не должно быть )
<baronos[job]> Evilkiss: квест со звуком решил, лвл ап, новые квесты открываются))
<AndreX> гуй на серве это как телеге 5 колесо
<baronos[job]> Значит буду его пробовать
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: ааа, точно...после установки убунту, я уже стока квестов выполнил...Уже совсем близко BIG BOSS, и всё игра окончена...
<baronos[job]> Хехе)))
<baronos[job]> А на сервер дистре дополнительное сетевое ПО стоит?)
<AndreX> если надо всё можно доставить
<baronos[job]> Ну гш туда втыкать буду)
<aspotashev> привет
<aspotashev> о, я могу сюда писать
<Evilkiss> aspotashev: О, первый квест пройден- поздравляю!!! Левел 2 тебе!
<AndreX> baronos[job]: ну это уже маразм, и боловство
<sadmin> Приветствую. Стоит ubuntu 11.04, для настройки сети пользуюсь NetworkManager. Не могу понять как в нем выбрать сетевой интерфейс, который будет использоваться по умолчанию (у меня их несколько).
<Evilkiss> Хмм...Народ, кто-нибудь из вас слушает многоканальную музуку на убунту?
<garry-78> Evilkiss: бывает, а какие проблемы?
<Evilkiss> garry-78: Просто хочу узнать, какой музыкальный проигрыватель умеет проигрывать файлы .dff?
<Evilkiss> garry-78: Просто тут скачал, и не знаю, как это прослушать в убунту....
<Evilkiss> garry-78: В Windows проблем нет, там Foobar умеет проигрывать их.
<garry-78> Evilkiss: я с таким форматом не сталкивался, у меня только двд-аудио, vlc играет на ура
<baronos[job]> И тут поставь его фубар он же кроссплатформенный вроде
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: на сайт foobar2000.org нету информации, что он поддерживает линукс
<Evilkiss> garry-78: короче,сейчас попробую vlc
<avas> Всем hi!!
<Evilkiss> garry-78: не,не умеет
<avas> Пропали заголовки окон  система 10:04 незнаю что делать
<AndreX|OFF> metacity --replace
<garry-78> Evilkiss: где файлик для примера взять? интересно стало
<avas> AndreX|OFF  Пасибочки!!!!
<AndreX|OFF> немезашто
<avas> А как бы так сделать чтобы после перезагрузки они опять появлялись ?
<avas> Куда оное прописать мона ?
<AndreX|OFF> появятся уже
<Evilkiss> garry-78: я скачивал целый альбом в торренте
<garry-78> Evilkiss: ссылку дать можешь?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos[job]> Тыщ
<AndreX|OFF> кря
<shenmue> у меня снова лопасть на куллере сломалась
<AndreX|OFF> нефиг отвёрткой её тыкать)
<shenmue> сегодня в 5 утра. уже 4 в этом году куллер меняю
<shenmue> ппц кстати у нас термопаста тут 250 рэ стоит оО
<The_MEk> чтож ты с этими кулерами делаешь то
<AndreX|OFF> вабще чтото дорого я 60 рублей шриц беру
<The_MEk> и это... термопаста разная бывает
<shenmue> я их не трогаю =)
<The_MEk> покупай кпвт (вроде так называлась)
<shenmue> в фармозе тока такие. дешвле не видел
<The_MEk> дык в другой конторе посмотри
<The_MEk> я так понял ты в москве?
<The_MEk> там вроде не должно быть с этим траблов
<avas> AndreX|OFF  Ты знаеш вот перегррузился - а непоявилось :-(
<The_MEk> а кулер... быть может установлен криво? или провода рядом болтаются?
<shenmue> да мне не к спеху. хотел про запас взять а тут цены такие
<AndreX|OFF> AndreX|OFF: ну не судьба, на форуми поищи
<AndreX|OFF> жуть
<The_MEk> я себе тюбик как от зубной пасты прикупил года два назад
<avas> ага
<shenmue> не сначала на корпусе. потом на видюхе. потом в бп. щас на проце
<AndreX|OFF> avas: 'nj nt,t ,skj
<AndreX|OFF> avas: ну ты понял
<avas> AndreX|OFF так получается когда я окно терминала закрываю они опять исчезают :-(
<The_MEk> shenmue: и постоянно одна и та же поломка? или разные?
<shenmue> 4 куллера. на каждом лопасть отлетала
<baronos[job]> avas: С компизом че нить делал?
<AndreX|OFF> avas: ну это нормально попробуй с &
<shenmue> видать саботаж
<avas> Ничего
<avas> тупо комп включил :-)
<avas> и такая вот подстава
<AndreX|OFF> а обновлялся когда поледний раз?
<baronos[job]> У меня на 10.10 и потом на 11.04 так было, пока дрова не обновились на видео
<The_MEk> avas: попробуй так, открой домашнюю папку, там в менюшке выставь чтоб скрытые файлы с папками показывались, затем переименуй папку .config, выйди из системы и снова зайди
<AndreX|OFF>  .gconf/apps/compiz/general/screen
<AndreX|OFF>   .gconf/desktop/gnome/session
<AndreX|OFF> удали
<AndreX|OFF> avas: ^
<User603[web]> привет
<User603[web]> всем
<AndreX|OFF> и мене?)
<avas> Elfkbk ^-)
<avas> Удалил
<AndreX|OFF> перезайди
<avas> ЩАс посмотрим :-)
<User603[web]> слетел grub2  как восстановить??
<AndreX|OFF> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<shenmue> на лайв сиди есть прога boot-repair
<avas> Непомогло
<AndreX|OFF> avas: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/4887349 ну читай и пробуй всё  что там придлогают
<avas> Понял - спасибочки
 * AndreX|OFF убёг
<User603[web]> спасибо за boot repair)
<shenmue> User603[web] помогло?
<shenmue> она обычно тока на двд есть
<User603[web]> нет(
<baronos[job]> Установи есои инет есть в лайф
<baronos[job]> если*
<User603[web]> а как boot repair c терминала запустить??
<baronos[job]> Если его нету, сначало установить надо
<shenmue> boot-repair так наверное
<User603[web]> скачал boot-repair но в меню его нет??как запустить?
<baronos[job]> boot-repair
<baronos[job]> Быстрее бы по мануалу востановил
<User603[web]> по мануалу что-то не получается
<markmx> впервые столкнулся с проблемой когда в хромиуме страницйа выглядит криво, но зато во всех остальных шикарно, ососбенно в опере... вот и думай после этого...
<baronos[job]> Опера странная)
<markmx> вот... Input radio и checkbox  в опере подлежат стилизации и я их красиво сделал 30 на 30 пикселей =) чтобы пальцами можно было с айпада попадать не целясь... вот в хроме пипец не дает, там видать вебкит железно стилизует... куда жаловаться?
<baronos[job]> На гугл)
<shenmue> в пилицию жалуйся =)
<AndreX> ага, президенту
<baronos[job]> Кошмар, уже сектанты на основе буддизма докапались о_О
<aleksei`> всем ку
<shenmue> и тебе пыщ!
<skai-falkorr>  http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32237
<AndreX> первый комент рулит, а так неплохо
<baronos[job]> Эх до моего хутора не долетит(
<AndreX> да можно ведь образ оси скачать, потом скажеш что долетел, тока на персоналке)
<baronos[job]> )
<yacoov> Николас Негропонте (Nicholas Negroponte), руководитель проекта One laptop Per Child, намерен провести эксперимент по распространению планшетов OLPC XO-3 в изолированных деревнях, где царствует поголовная безграмотность, нет школ и электричества. Планшеты с под
<yacoov> боркой специального обучающего ПО планируется сбросить с вертолёта, а через год оценить как изменился уровень грамотности детей, а именно узнать научились ли дети читать.
<yacoov> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32237
<skai-falkorr> yacoov: с разморозкой
<AndreX> омг
<skai-falkorr> а теперь посмотри на 4 реплики над собой
<Evilkiss> Нужна помощь?
<baronos[job]> Кому?)
<skai-falkorr> мне нет
<skai-falkorr> но спасибо
<skai-falkorr> хоть ктото не просит, а предлагает
<Evilkiss> skai-falkorr: :)
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: а там мне всегда нужна помощь
<Evilkiss> baronos[job]: вот теперь хочу наладить опять звук, но уже в XBMC
<Evilkiss> Из тех, кто сидит тут, кто-нибудь пользуется XBMC?
<sharikoff> я пользуюсь
<sharikoff> но не на компе
<sharikoff> на приставке
<WoZUA> ку
<baronos[job]> Му
<WoZUA> багов с приложениями на qt никто не замечал? напр, со скайпом? когда окно чата криво отрисовывается при новом сообщении
<shenmue> нет
<baronos[job]> Если при монтировании разлела в наутилусе просит пароль администратора, то убрать это можно установив связку ключей, или что то другое отвечает за это?
<UNIm95> baronos[job]: добавь себя в группу disk и перелогинься
<baronos[job]> UNIm95: спасибо)
<shenmue> http://www.openkazan.info/node/5319 няшка
<UNIm95>  shenmue: +100500
<skai-falkorr> а для Ъ?
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr: для Ъ opensparc
<skai-falkorr> ааааа.читали
<shenmue> для Ъ - собери сам
<[Raiden]> Фамилия у мужика на 5. И интересно гд таке деревни, что компы надо с вртолета кидать
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32237
<skai-falkorr> уже третья ссылка за вечер.походу людям понравилась новость
<shenmue> капаешь себе картошку. а тут хрясь по башке. и бежишь за ружьишком вертокрыл сбивать
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]:  деревня тоора-хем респ. Тыва)
<[Raiden]> 1 проблема меня беспокоит в убунте. Чакра уже релизнулась с кде 4.7.3 , тут и на ппа всё ещё 4.7.2. Долго компилят.
<[Raiden]> baronos[job]: )
<baronos[job]> Еще 15 часов на работе сидет... эхх((
<AndreX> меняй работу раз не нравится)
<baronos[job]> Ну как бы нравится, сидишь, в тв уставишся, а в конце месяца еще и зарплата)
<yacoov> кем работаешь?
<baronos[job]> Просто сегодня особенно скучно, вообще никого нету в корпусе((
<skai-falkorr> древнейшая професси
<skai-falkorr> спишь за деньги
<baronos[job]> yacoov: дежурный охранник в санатории))
<yacoov> ясно.
<skai-falkorr> как я и говорил
<baronos[job]> )
<yacoov> я тоже такую работу хочю)
<WoZUA> блин. погуглил на тему отрисовки qt приложений
<WoZUA> нашел свой же тред относящийся к 8.04 еще
<WoZUA> общее сейчас и тогда - 64 битная ось
<baronos[job]> С 12.04 проблем не будет с 64))
<WoZUA> это почему?)
<WoZUA> и бтв рекомендуешь подождать 5 мес?) а что делать все это время?)
<baronos[job]> Так сказал бог каноникал))
<WoZUA> каноникл катится в ад
<WoZUA> после чуда юнити я вообще не верю им
<WoZUA> благо на ноуте живет лтс, но когда саппорт кончится вообще не знаю как быть
<baronos[job]> Я молюсь на гш))
<WoZUA> он такое же г
<baronos[job]> Не верно)
<WoZUA> разве что классик вид
<WoZUA> а чем он тебе нравится?
<WoZUA> он офигительно неудобен
<poncha> народ, кто-то сталкивался с большой утилизацией цпу под "software interrupts" ? kworker кушает cpu сильно почему-то... хост - виртуальный под hyperv
<poncha> непонятно куда копать даже)
<baronos[job]> Удобство управления запущенными прогами)
<WoZUA> ты не видишь списка запущенных окон перед глазами
<WoZUA> где удобство?
<baronos[job]> А нижний трей для чего? А превью для чего?
<WoZUA> превью неудобны. лишние движения и не видно перед глазами. а еще сортировка окон какая-то рандомная в превью
<WoZUA> т.е. я открыд первью, запомнил асположение, открыл окно, затем второй, снвоа смотрю превью, а там порядок окон поменялся. глазами не цепляешься за превью
<WoZUA> такое UI катит для тач девайсов, но не для десктопов
<baronos[job]> Как поменялся о_О, и вообще тема избита, прежде чем говорить что плохо, не нужно акцентировать внимание на то что пишут в отзывах, а просто надо использовать и привыкнуть, и тогда мнение изменится.
<WoZUA> baronos[job], так я неделю жил на гном-шелле
<WoZUA> потом не выдержал)
<baronos[job]> Потому что все что тут писали про гш, это все мнение тех из разных отзывов с разных сайтов, которые запустили увидели что это не г2 с новыми плюшками и обгадили не изучив! Имхо
<baronos[job]> И вообще гш в убунту это нето совсем, чем гш в сусе или федоре.
<WoZUA> гш в сусе будет?
<WoZUA> в 12.1?
<baronos[job]> Да, 3.2.1 гном
<WoZUA> омфг
<WoZUA> пора мигрировать на xfce)
<baronos[job]> Там и кде будет
<WoZUA> я вот одного понять не могу
<WoZUA> почему так линукс сообщество забивает на 64 битную архитектуру
<baronos[job]> Мне кажется либо компы не поддердивают у многих, либо пугает флеш с его багом в фф (тормозами)
<WoZUA> куча багов в ядре с поддержкой устройств на x64
<WoZUA> баги в приложениях...
<baronos[job]> Меня пока устраивает 32 с пае ядром, и ощутимой разницы не видел.
<baronos[job]> С 12.04 будут пихать как рекомендованную 64 бит систему
<WoZUA> ага, но качетсвенного скачка не будет
<baronos[job]> По обещанию каноникал вроде будут не плохие изменение в этом плане, увидим))
<WoZUA> я на дев версиях ядер сижу и там проблем не уменьшается
<[Raiden]> [18:35:32] [WoZUA]куча багов в ядре с поддержкой устройств на x64
<[Raiden]> [18:35:54] [WoZUA]баги в приложениях...
<[Raiden]> линки можешь кинуть? Ты во множественном числе пишешь, кин ь хотя бы два.
<WoZUA> сломанный звук в вебкамер логитеча
<WoZUA> бага с частотой дискретизации
<[Raiden]> а гте линк? :) Где описан очто это проблема битности ос , или конкретно 64бит убунты
<[Raiden]> покажи если не лень
<WoZUA> ффф
<[Raiden]> ффф - сдулся?
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos[job]> Ярый защитник кде и 64 бит)
<WoZUA> ну лады, я потрачу сейчас время на поиск урлов
<[Raiden]> да 64бит нет смысла защищать, его ещё никто не обвинил )
<WoZUA> http://www.spinics.net/lists/alsa-devel/msg33666.html
<WoZUA> по состоянию на сегоднешний день в ядре не пропатчили
<WoZUA> *сегодняшний
<baronos[job]> А ядро какое?
<WoZUA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/858412
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок )
<[Raiden]> теперь верю
<WoZUA> 3.1
<WoZUA> в итоге я на сусе с кастомным ядром =(
<[Raiden]> У меня не логитеч , поэтому сложно было поверить )
<WoZUA> а на ноуте убунта лтс
<WoZUA> 32 битная
<WoZUA> с ней проблем не было
<WoZUA> кстати, с убунтой вообще классные баги наблюдал на десктопе. x64, на на убунте звук есть, на ксубунте звука нет. 11.10
<baronos[job]> А с логитеч я вижу второй баг, мыши этой фирмы тормозят перетаскивание окон))
<WoZUA> хотя определяется. ядро тто де самое. втф не знаю. не копал
<[Raiden]> возможно надо было подвигат ьползунки в альзамиксер и всё.
<baronos[job]> Купил вебку за 100р китай какой лютый, все рабртает все определяет ))
<dredix> привет всем
<WoZUA> [Raiden], это ты сейчас про какой из двух багов? относительно которого подвигать ползунок?)
<[Raiden]> про отсутствие звука в хубунте. Не уверен что это баг
<[Raiden]> ну или не тот баг , котоырй решается патчем исходников )
<WoZUA> [Raiden], а, это может быть. но она определяется правильно, настроить можно. только настройки никчему не приводят
<WoZUA> регуляторы все крутил. толку нет
<[Raiden]> ну я незнаю что сказать.
<[Raiden]> у меня 2 звуковухи алк889а и креатив аудиджи1
<baronos[job]> Ставте кде))
<[Raiden]> в 64бит ок
<AndreX> а в alsamixer пробовал
<AndreX> WoZUA: ^
<WoZUA> да, в альсамиксере недоуступны настройки
<WoZUA> дело в том, что у меня usb аудио интерфейс
<AndreX> может какой патч для ведра нужен
<AndreX> или драйвер
<WoZUA> так а какая разница какая DE?
<WoZUA> 64 битная система, ядро одно и то же, что в xubuntu, что в ubuntu
<UNIm95> Вопрос кто в конфиге proftpd хорошо шарит?
<WoZUA> даже если поставить убунту и затем накатить xfce, то та же беда
<baronos[job]> С ухами юсб и микрофоном у меня проблем нету ни на 64 ни на 32
<WoZUA> с чем связано нету предположений вообще
<[Raiden]> для полного кайфа, попробуй ещё и kubuntu ^)
<baronos[job]> Ыы)
<WoZUA> нене, я кде не люблю
<WoZUA> а еще и люди говаривают, что кде бажная дико
<UNIm95> WoZUA к версии 4,7,2 они очень сильно прилизались. меньше падает
<baronos[job]> Вот в чем проблема, люди говорят, а самому взять и поставить не судьба.
<[Raiden]> последние кеды на столько меньше падают, что у меня  up 12 days,  4:09
<WoZUA> ыыыы
<[Raiden]> но люди говорят, да
<WoZUA> у меня гноме 2.32 аптайм по 90 дней был
<baronos[job]> У меня они уже упали посое первых 10 минут в сторону гш)))
<WoZUA> бтв, твой любимый гш у меня вешался два раза)
<WoZUA> в первый час
<[Raiden]> ))
<WoZUA> так что не надо тут) гном2 самый стабильный
<baronos[job]> Г2 старый и не уклюжий)
<[Raiden]> старое по большей части всегда стабильнй
<[Raiden]> просто потому что временем проверено
<[Raiden]> новое стабильное = плохо проверенное :)
<[Raiden]> 64 бит платформа видимо тоже такая. Чел поймал баги, которых я не видл. Из-за разницы в железе
<[Raiden]> но всетаки она достаточно стабильна на многих девайсах. И звук через юсб сам по себе пробелма, достаточно нвоая проблема.
<baronos[job]> Вы конечно гш 3.2 заюзали после релиза 11.10 она сама с багами была и он тоже, а сейчас то мило дело эххх))))
<WoZUA> хз. неудобная она мн
<WoZUA> мне
<[Raiden]> что касается ГШ, то у меня нормально работает - нет желания юзать просто. Но неделю я ему уделил и за эт овремя 1 проблема было только, когда стояло много расширений - стало рам кушать . Подозреваю что конкретное расширение было кривое.
<baronos[job]> А вот это зависит от выполняемых задач)
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]:  у меня подозрение на расширение гш тем. С ним что то не ладно, и расширение авто распределение окон по столам
<baronos[job]> У меня док слетел на дройде))
 * Onkeltem нашел правильную музыку для фона - http://101.ru/?an=port_channel_mp3&channel=24
<Intrpt> о, попробую просто удалить пакет =)
<Onkeltem> с убунту совместима )
 * skai-falkorr плевать, я бон джови послушаю
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: old school?
<skai-falkorr> ага
<Onkeltem> Не, меня серьезная музыка заморачивает так, что я работать перестаю - слушать начинаю. Так что надо именно музыку, на которую плевать, которая не может нравится или не нравится... которая просто играет и не напрягает. Альтернатива - тишина.
<baronos[job]> Чилаут нормуль не напрягает)
<Onkeltem> вово, именно
<Onkeltem> baronos[job]: ссылка как раз на него
<Intrpt> skai-falkorr: норм, спасибо.. удалил пакет => нет скайп индикатора. Всё элементарно оказалось.
<skai-falkorr> ага.теперь и влц индикатора нет.и индикаторов у любого другого кутя софта.придется через вайтлист теперь работать
<baronos[job]> Он у меня давнр дома стоит, жаль то что по внешке идет а не через провайдера((
<Onkeltem> Мечтаю себе десктоп купить новый, но вот вопрос двойной - 1) новые видяхи nVidia полностью работают в Убунте и 2) nVidia продолжает выпускать полноценные дрова для нас?
<WoZUA> работают
<skai-falkorr> не.бери ати:)
<baronos[job]> User350[web]: ставь 11.04
<WoZUA> ати не бери
<WoZUA> ати шлак
<Intrpt> skai-falkorr: влц не пользую. И + мне как раз не нужны индикаторы в панели.
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: WoZUA: и не собирался, ребят )
<WoZUA> а нвидиа всегда самые свежие выкладывает. прмя с сайта скачать инсталятор можно
<baronos[job]> Intrpt: гш ставь там нет ничего лишнего на панели)
<User350[web]> какую файловую систему лучше выбрать?
<WoZUA> ext4
<baronos[job]> User350[web]: ext4
<UNIm95> WoZUA юзаю пачку компов с ати видюхами. дрова ставлю по инструкции. всё работает
<Onkeltem> А что-то я читал на ubuntuforum в отзывах о 11.10, чтобы типа "дискретные" карты не полддерживаются или как-то так. Или это вообще из другой оперы? Просто не особо спец в этих видяхах
<WoZUA> ext4 + lvm)
<skai-falkorr> ну так удаляй все. sudo apt-get purge indicator-*
<Onkeltem> User350[web]: смотря для чего
<baronos[job]> И юнити* пуржи))
<Onkeltem> User350[web]: просто странный вопрос
<Onkeltem> User350[web]: ибо если ты ставишь убунту, выбора у тебя особого не должно быть
<WoZUA> UNIm95, речь же о новом дектопе и новой дискертной ати. а с новыми картами там проблемы, много людей ругаются
<Onkeltem> User350[web]: если думашь какую fs на флешку ставить, то вряд ли можно посоветовать ext4
<Onkeltem> User350[web]: либо всё же ее, но потом тюнинговать
<User350[web]> Onkeltem ну это понятно)
<UNIm95> WoZUA: между новокупленной и нововыпущенной большая пропасть
<Onkeltem> Да и на кой такая флешка, которую даже в телевизор не воткнешь? :) Поэтому - только vfat )
<WoZUA> ну подразумевается что покупаются современные, новые видязи
<Onkeltem> Так всё-таки "дискретная" по ходу теперь любая новая? Вот бы знать что это )))) На ixbt читать?
<User350[web]> а с ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series проблем нет?)
<Onkeltem> baronos[job]: обратил внимание, что под чилаут прекрасно кумкват жуётся )
<Onkeltem> baronos[job]: типааа, делюсь опытом )
<baronos[job]> Onkeltem: да под него вообще все прекрасно))
<baronos[job]> Onkeltem: хех, кстати у рекорда есть гоп радио))) забавная штука))
<[Raiden]> вам нарвится то что панель адреса и панель инструментов в новом наутилусе объеденены и не имеют настроек?
<Escsun> [Raiden], хомячкам не надо лезть в настройки это же сложно)
<baronos[job]> Наут уг новый(
<Escsun> жаль
<Escsun> испоганили гном
<Escsun> даже минт и тот обогнал убунту)
<Escsun> какой то клон )
<baronos[job]> Он не няшный и не пропорциональный)
<baronos[job]> Ну посмотрим на г3 минт потом хыы))
<WoZUA> ага, включат третий гном в минт и все
<WoZUA> In Linux Mint 11 we made the decision to keep Gnome 2.32. The traditional Gnome desktop, although it’s not actively developed by the Gnome development team anymore, is still by far the most popular desktop within the Linux community. As other distributions adopted new desktops such as Unity and Gnome 3, many users felt alienated and consequently migrated to Linux Mint. We recorded a 40% increase in a single month and we’re now quickly catching up with Ubu
<WoZUA> ntu for the number #1 spot within the Linux desktop market.
<[Raiden]> Escsun: вины в том каким стал гном3 на убунте нет. А минт рано или поздно перейдет на г3
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> скорее всего прям в следущей версии
<skai-falkorr> а ведь примерно так и плакали после перехода с дос на вин3.1
<skai-falkorr> мол кому надо этот интерфейс
<skai-falkorr> дос лучше
<skai-falkorr> нц рулит
<skai-falkorr> бла бла бла
<skai-falkorr> оно не похоже - оно плохое
<[Raiden]> Если бы сообщество активней возмущалось и\или переходило на другие де, мб что-нить изменилось бы, со временем.
<skai-falkorr> если бы всему сообществу не нравилось - переходили бы
<skai-falkorr> а не нравится только особо консервативным и особо внушаемым
<skai-falkorr> их единицы, но они самые громкие и заметные
<skai-falkorr> вот и кажется, что всем не нравится
<skai-falkorr> ибо остальным пофиг,а этим дайте поплакать
<WoZUA> фигасе
<Onkeltem> Я только что открыл для себя возможности Docky выбирать экземпляр прилады колесом!
<Onkeltem> Гениально
<Onkeltem> baronos[job]: спасибо большое, все станции вкорячил, реально удобно!
<WoZUA> вот только OS X не движется к этой концепции
<WoZUA> а там UI главное. дерьмо внутри, но красивое
<skai-falkorr> ага
<WoZUA> и они за раз, одним релизом не ломают весь юскейс и не бросают поддержку
<skai-falkorr> особо ланчпадом слизанным с гномо3 они не движутся
<baronos[job]> Onkeltem: если у тебя не будут русские теги читать, я те завтра напишу как сделать
<skai-falkorr> а уж наутилус и прочий гнмософт слизанный с макоси - так ваще непонятно о чем
<skai-falkorr> в общем очередной пук в лужу
<skai-falkorr> хоть бы посмотрел на маки вживую
<WoZUA> я по твоему их на картинках видел только?)
<skai-falkorr> судя по твоим словам - ты даж на картинках не видел
<WoZUA> ui там по сравнению с ui гш на голову выше
<baronos[job]> В макбуке мне понравился только монитор такие цвета что прям завораживает, остальное г2 с доком ужасным, это по внешнему виду имхо, остальное не успел посмотреть жадный хозяин был)
<WoZUA> ну там другая логика, она мне не нравится. но мне нравится их подход к созданию интерфейса
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos[job]> Тыщ
<WoZUA> а когда минта релиз?
<shenmue> !mint
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mint'
<baronos[job]> Экономия пластмасы на крышках колы и т.д. трепит мне нермы, она меньше и постоянно из рук валится)
<Sergey_IT> baronos[job], кола - бяка
<shenmue> пиво - няка
<makeli> ñ êîäèðîâêîé íå íàïóòàë âñ¸ âèäíî ÷òî ÿ ïèøó?
<ubuntuhelp> makeli! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sergey_IT> пиво в основном тоже, считай химия
<baronos[job]> shenmue: синька чмо, но пить не брошу)
<Sergey_IT> makeli, напутал, но видно
<User977[web]> привет! у меня 10 04 как заставить работать встроенную в бук камеру, чтобы по скайпу говорить?
<makeli> во а сейчас?
<Sergey_IT> по имени бука поищи инфу
<baronos[job]> makeli: тру)
<makeli> baronos[job], спс)
<User977[web]> просто например в 11 10 я ткнул на панели значёк видиокамеры и он сам нашёл что-то грузанул и всё заработало. есть ли подобнойе что-то?
<shenmue> "сделать хорошо" кнопка появилась только в 11.10
 * baronos[job] подобноЙе - тру :D
<shenmue> а так по скипу и вебкам кучу материалов в сети
<makeli> cheese и китайская вебка = всё тру work)))
<baronos[job]> Вот, я не один с китайской вебкой и никаких проблем)
<User977[web]> смотрю сейчас инфу...
<makeli> )) просто в агенстве ставил на 6 машин ubuntu и брали из за этого китайские вебки)
<baronos[job]> Кстати ставил бубну 11.10 с подключенной вебкой дак он во время установки мне говорит дай сфотаю на аватар пользовптеля)
<shenmue> всегда думал зачем менюшка "Обо мне"
<shenmue> это вообще для кого ? куда вся инфа идет?
<[Raiden]> WoZUA: куда движется осх - их проблема.
<shenmue> в опере есть Формы. там заполняешь и дальше при реге на сайте сами заполняются ФИО почта и так далее.
<makeli> ну я так думаю с ubuntu one и сообществом как то связано
<[Raiden]> shenmue: по идее это как визитная карточка, для почтового клиента и т.д. , для чатов. Вот только зачем трубить о том как выглядишь и свои данные на весь мир - я незнаю )
<[Raiden]> Вчера где-то фразу видел....
<baronos[job]> В гш удобно по крайней мере в сусе ввел акк гугл и все проги которые юзают гугл синхронизовались няшка прям)
<[Raiden]> Оставляешь в инете реальную инфу, в соц сетях показываешь  как выглядишь, где живешь и т.д. - будь готов ко всему.
<[Raiden]> ))
<WoZUA> baronos[job], так у тебя какая суся?
<baronos[job]> WoZUA: 12.1 gnome скачай))
<shenmue> у меня обо мне реальный тока ип хотя и то динамический
<WoZUA> она RC
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Это у жителей бывшего СССР хорошо развита паранойя,  а в США и Европе подобные формы часто заполняют, да и на фирмах тоже вполне может оказаться, что даже нужно это делать.:-D
<WoZUA> там надстройка есть какая над гш?
<baronos[job]> WoZUA: не правильно понял вопроса я, у меня 12.1 гном)
<WoZUA> так как у тебя стоит RC
<WoZUA> релиза 12.1 не было. 16 ноября только
<baronos[job]> WoZUA: ага) я завтра с тебе напишу подскажешь пару команд)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну да, а потом человека по гуглу ищут и в тюрьму )
<baronos[job]> Завтра буду делать свой образ с чистым гш)) ихаа
<Nor8>  [Raiden] Ну если виноват, то да, а так с чего вдруг? ))))
<[Raiden]> Ну...
<SeaCaT> Всем привет. оффтоп. кто нибудь знаком с законами РФ? в частности, насчет вьезда в Россию гражданам других стран? Лотзовитесь, или посоветуйте ресурс...
<[Raiden]> Я думаю паранойя крайность, но и простота - тоже крайность. Я могу поделиться личной инфой с нужными людьми. А всем она нафиг не сдалась :)
<baronos[job]> Нечегг другим у нас гасторбайничать))
<Nor8> SeaCaT: Каких граждан, на какой срок?
<SeaCaT> baronos[job] я учиться. Nor8 Казахстанец, 1 на 2.5. - 3 месяца...
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: ПО поводу исполнения закона в США. http://gawker.com/5854696/watch-a-state-trooper-chase-down-a-cop-driving-120-mph-to-his-second-job
<baronos[job]> Езжай и все, границы открыты.
<Nor8>  SeaCaT: С казахстанцами же союзный договор, если не ошибаюсь, тем более на учебу.
<denis21> Привет всем! Что я не так делаю, и как правильней будет вот тут: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730169/
<denis21> Ошибка: [: 37: Illegal number: 25.0
<denis21> [: 37: Illegal number: 10.0
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT, где учиться будешь, там и спрашивай
<denis21> Подскажите пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в сша любой гопник может огнестрел носить. Они там везде продаются. Так что жосское вытаскивание из машины под пушкой - дело правильное,если полицейский жить хочет :)
<Nor8> SeaCaT: Идешь на сайт ФМС в общем и читаешь.
<[Raiden]> Я почти каждую неделю вижу новости типа: Мужик расстроился из-за жены и расстрелял 8 человек в кафэ
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты хоть понял, кто кого выташил? ))))))
<[Raiden]> в сша
<SeaCaT> ссылку плиз)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: наверное нет )
<Nor8>  SeaCaT: гугл.ом
<Nor8> ком*
<SeaCaT> Забанен я на нем..
<SeaCaT> :D
<baronos[job]> Яндекс
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там рейнджер вытащил полицейского за превышение скорости и неправомерное использование мигалки :-D
<baronos[job]> Федеральная миграционная служба рф и все
<[Raiden]> у нас кстати новостей про травму нефига небыло, пока она не стала легальной. Если сделают закон разрешающий огнестрел - будут такие же новости про него
<Nor8>  SeaCaT: Тогда сиди дома, никуда не езди, мАськва не резиновая :-D
<baronos[job]> )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а.. ок :) Ну а что, полисмены тоже могут быть неадекваты, да ещё с пушкой :)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Он по сюжету опаздывал куда то и мигалку включил, а рейнджер строгий был :-D
<[Raiden]> ясно. Ну, молодец рейнджер.
<[Raiden]> У нас так не выйдет
<[Raiden]> с полицией
<baronos[job]> А кто ж у нас в роли рейнджера будет?)
<[Raiden]> Хотя может и выйдет, но опасно
<SeaCaT> Плевал я на Маскву. Я в Томск :D
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Это я ко тому, что там кого ни попадя с улицы не хватают для галочки, хотя и накладки случаются. )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<baronos[job]> В томске гопников из новосиба много
<[Raiden]> Ну, всех не хватают, но жизнь штука долгая. Вчера на гугл+ отписал где живешь, а завтра стал преступником вольно или невольно. И что тогда?
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8>  baronos[job]: Ты, назначаю тебя первым рейнджером, не берущим взяток. Заступай на дежурство и пресекай нарушение закона! ;-)
<baronos[job]> Nor8: ихааа тысяча чертей, где моя шляпа)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И тогда поедешь исправлять ошибки жизни своей :-D
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos[job]> Как /лист остановить?)
<SeaCaT> baronos[job] тогда раз ты первый рейнджер, просьба. Искорени гопников в ТОмске. Позязя?
<baronos[job]> SeaCaT: к 2051 году искореним)
<Nor8> ))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos[job]> А че это вы не смотрите шок шоу на-на?)
<copyerfiled> да
<Nor8>  baronos[job]: Что не смотрим?
<baronos[job]> Эм) концерт группы на-на о_О
<[Raiden]> с 90-х не видел и не хочу )
<Nor8> baronos[job]: Ты дикий чтоле? )))))0
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Скинь мне ссылку на реп файрфокса, плз. Помню, была у тебя.
<baronos[job]> Nor8: не, компа нету под руками)
<Nor8>  baronos[job]: ТЫ если нану по телеку смотришь, то нет никаких гарантий, что не будешь это на компе делать :-D
<baronos[job]> )
<Nor8>  baronos[job]: И не стыдно?
<[Raiden]> котоырй я юзал сча пустой https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<[Raiden]> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable - этот наверное теперь
<baronos[job]> Nor8: это ж детство было, я под фаину лего собирал на новый год))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 8-ку анонсировали, может потому и пустой. Собирают?
<Nor8>  baronos[job]: Это самый яркий момент в твоей жизни? Лего под фаину на фоне оливье и пьяных родственников?  ;-)
<baronos[job]> Nor8: ага)) лего пожарная машина на батарейках и моторчиком)
<Nor8> baronos[job]: Вот оно, будущее России то )))) Какое покорение космоса и становление национального сознания! Чушь! Лего машина на батарейках и группа на-на! :-D
<Sergey_IT> baronos[job], лего-поколение...
<Nor8> baronos[job]: Контрольный, так сказать, вопрос! Выглядишь так же как солисты на-на? :-D
<[Raiden]> Nor8: во втором есть 7.0.1
<[Raiden]> про 8 не слышал )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/mozilla/131995/
<[Raiden]> да и ваще стремно это. Вдруг плагины отвалятся , куда торопиться
<baronos[job]> Nor8: щас посмотрю на них и скажу сколько отличий))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Много плагинов?
<[Raiden]> штук 7-10
<Sergey_IT> в 12.04 уже 8-ка
<baronos[job]> Sergey_IT:  больше поколение вкладышей турбо )
<Sergey_IT> baronos[job], а это что такое?
<[Raiden]> 12.04 не советую юзать. В отличие от роллинг релиз дистров там может быть нестабильное. Например нвоый гном из гит и т.д. ССЗБ в общем.
<Nor8> baronos[job]:  Ок, мы будем называть тебя "вкладыш турбо" :-D
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а кто ее юзает? Так, поглядываю )
<baronos[job]> Sergey_IT: жевательная резинка такая была в ней вкладыши машин со всего мира были и мы их собирали и в подъездах играли)
<baronos[job]> Nor8:  я не возражаю)
<Sergey_IT> baronos[job], это у каждого поколения свое было
<baronos[job]> В начале 90х в респ. Тыва кроме жевачек и фишек с девками с титьками которые облизал и они появились ничего не было)
<baronos[job]> [Raiden]: 12.04 в полне норм, и гном там еще 3.2.1 ))
<[Raiden]> ну какая разница. ещё - да, а потом?
<baronos[job]> Потом ппц)
<[Raiden]> до релиза ещё пол года, за это время 10 раз пожалеш ьчт опоставил
<Nor8> А потом 12.2012 ))))
<baronos[job]> Гыыы
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> календар ьмайя должен был кончится в день релиза гном3. Они ошиблись
<[Raiden]> Нибиру тоже не прилетит. Они уже среди нас: gnome.org
<[Raiden]> ^)
<baronos[job]> Вот увидите потом и скажете дааа гш очень хорош, зря мы на него гнали)
<WoZUA> как говорил бородач? хера с два)
<baronos[job]> а сейчас про гш сказать " понять, и простить"
<WoZUA> nope
<Onkeltem> Как по анлийский "костыли"? В нашем смысле, в софтомов
<Onkeltem> гш пусть ошибки поправит - боьше от него особо ничего ненадо
<Nor8> Onkeltem: fixes may be
<[Raiden]> гном не только гш. системсеттингс посмотрите, выбр шрифтов, тем, наутилус
<[Raiden]> и это возможно только начало. Т.е. есть вероятност что всё это станет ещё проще
<[Raiden]> проще всмысле выпилят что есть, а не в смысле проще использовать
<[Raiden]> превью ещё, реально не хватало в наутилусе и сделали. Но как? почему отдельным окном? :)
<[Raiden]> наверное потому, что встроить в окно - это слишком сложно
<baronos[job]> А для ритмбокса плагины ставить имею ввиду не те которые в базе, а стороние просто в папку ./гном2/ритмбокс/плагин закинуть и все?
<makeli> кто подскажет как звуки системные и запуска выкл в 11.10?
<[Raiden]> Вот как обьяснить человеку, что это делалось в 1 клик в гном2 , а сча нет :)
<baronos[job]> Бегунок до упора в право появится флажок слева его отрубай и все
<baronos[job]> Это в настройках звука
<dimmer_> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, как побороть cgi. Есть скрипты cgi, в папке www/cgi-bin они выполняются, а из www/другая_папка они не выполняются.
<baronos[job]> То есть лево право наобород для действий
<Onkeltem> Чувак один с drupal.org плачет там в комментах, что на его хостинге у него даже нет шелла. Вот думаю спросить - ему что, доплачивают за использование этого хостинга? Ибо как глянешь на бурговские предложения за хостинг, туда уехать прям хочется - обычно всё в
<qqarambula> добрый ночер
<makeli> добрый)
<qqarambula> у кого нибудь был половой опыт с убунту минимал?
<qqarambula> а точнее установка голой убунты с последствующим допиливанием напильником
<jlewka> qqarambula, ужас...
<baronos[job]> Завтра будет у меня)
<jlewka> qqarambula, а минимал это ядро?)
<qqarambula> минимал это базовая версия убунты без иксов
<[Raiden]> qqarambula: у меня был такой опыт. Когда я поставил всё что хочу ,получилась копия того, что я юзал до этого )
<jlewka> qqarambula, sudo aptitude remove xorg gdm gnome*
<jlewka> qqarambula, а есть уже такая версия, называется ubuntu-server
<qqarambula>  так вот
<[Raiden]> такая версия называется alternate-cd , там ф4 или ф5 для выбора устанвоки без гуи
<qqarambula> оболочку я выбрал fluxbox
<[Raiden]> сервер конечно тоже можно, но ядро лучше поменять потом
<qqarambula> и разумеется никакого автомоунта флэшек щас нет
<jlewka> а мне в этом плане dwm понравилчя)
<qqarambula> есть ли такой пакет который можно получить с помощью apt-get install чтобы флэшки монтировались автоматически?
<Escsun> qqarambula,в тунаре такая штука есть )
<baronos[job]> А что там фстаб нету?((
<qqarambula> ну я бы хотел такю штуку в mc (:
<[Raiden]> фстаб не то
<[Raiden]> про udev \ devicekit возможно стоит почитать
<[Raiden]> я не делал на столько минимальную
<baronos[job]> Ааа для подключения в фм их?
<Escsun> [Raiden], ну еще gvfs тогда )
<qqarambula> тоесть не обойтись мне одним  apt-get install?
<[Raiden]> gvfs в опенбоксе? ну может быть )
<[Raiden]> *флуксе
<Escsun> [Raiden], а че такого)
<Escsun> он много не тянет
<yacoov> привет всем
<[Raiden]> я думаю каноникал надо убрать слово бсплатно в центре приложений под каждым значком
<[Raiden]> раздражает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это для штатов, чтобы потом иск какой-нибудь не вчинили. А тут все по закону, мы вас предупреждали, все бесплатно. ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Смех смехом, но там люди умудряются миллионные суммы отсуживать за пролитый по собственной глупости на себя горячий кофе из макдональдса ))))
<[Raiden]> угу
<shenmue> чот вики на сайте устарели
<baronos[job]> А аллы?)
<shenmue> один вон по ману довыковыривался с пульсой
<baronos[job]> Я пытаюсь искать инфу по свежей дате, и по версии ос, иначе реинсталл ос)
<shenmue> хм а я по логам в ошибках иначе тоже реинстал чем часы тратить как что и где. благо 10 минут занимает времени
<baronos[job]> Кстати статья о спуиниковом инете с тв хорошая, только по ней завел карту спутн.
<userubuntu234> здравствуйте. при установке драйвера madwimax для йота самсунг перезагрузка идёт. без неё можно этот драйвер установить?
<shenmue> там хаутушки свежие всегда. народ сам пишет что то и то устарело. тут же первый пост адаптируют
<[Raiden]> вики доступна для редактирования. Если не лень - поправляйте
<shenmue> userubuntu234 если есть способ модуль ядра запустить вручную а не со стартом системы плюс все нужные процессы то можно
<baronos[job]> Ппц, думал фильм ништяковый начался, а это сумерки(( придется смотреть((
<userubuntu234> shenmue, а как узнать, есть ли способ?
<Sergey_IT> baronos[job], ты на работе телек смотришь?
<userubuntu234> shenmue, убунту 11.04
<baronos[job]> Sergey_IT: угу((
<shenmue> userubuntu234 а зачем такое надо? ребут занимает 11 секунд (по карйне мере у меня)
<Sergey_IT> baronos[job], полицейская академия по юнивесал тв идет
<userubuntu234> shenmue, я с пробного убунту. т.е. ос починить ннадо через  пробную
<shenmue> baronos[job] обрати внимание что тетка в главроли никогда рот не закрывает
<Nor8> ))))
<userubuntu234> shenmue, а при перезагрузки просит имя пользователя и пароль. а это ввест
<baronos[job]> Не ну ппц я ж теперь точно смотреть буду))
<Nor8> baronos[job]: Посмотри, выучи пару фраз, пригодится потом ))))
<baronos[job]> Sergey_IT: у нас триколор (((
<userubuntu234> shenmue, имя пользователя и пароль пишу, не входит
<shenmue> почему? что пишет?
<userubuntu234> shenmue, а должен через пробку открыть? я выбираю "other" и пишу имя и пароль - так должно быть или он кроме other имя моего пользователя должен предложить?
<baronos[job]> Должен предложить вроде как
<shenmue> вообще не понял что за пробка
<shenmue> live-cd пароль просит?
<baronos[job]> Я понял у актрисы гайморит)
<Nor8> baronos[job]: Посмотри по РТР "специальный корреспондент" тогда, там как раз по превышение скорости показывают :-D
<baronos[job]> Nor8: не завидую сереже(
<FFalcon> парни... чтобы капслок включен был при загрузке где копнуть?
<Nor8> Нигде, руками включай
<userubuntu234> shenmue, ДА. live-cd пароль просит. ошибка authentication failure
<userubuntu234> .
<baronos[job]> хмм
<userubuntu234> есть кто живой?
<SeaCaT> root|toor?
<SeaCaT> +userubuntu234 Попробуй root, toor
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: ты пошутил?
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: лайвсд не просит пароля. 1. выкачивай имидж, 2. сверяй контрольные суммы , 3. потом записывай
<[Raiden]> если конечн овы про лайвсд убунты
<SeaCaT> [Raiden] Да нет. предположил... Просто работал с <<Back|Track
<userubuntu234> Raiden, а у меня просит, т.е. что то не так с компом? расшифруйте мне эти 3 пункта. пожалуйста
<userubuntu234> Raiden, да, я использую лайвсиди
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: Я думаю что у тебя каким-то образом испорчен был имидж, с которого ты записал сд\флэшку
<SeaCaT> +userubuntu234 Убунта, или что то другое? Скачал откуда?
<[Raiden]> нету там пароля короче
<[Raiden]> а пользовател ьна сд называется ubuntu
<[Raiden]> если склероз не подводит
<userubuntu234> Raiden, просто энтер нажать, т.е.ничего не вводя должно сработать?
<[Raiden]> незнаю. А что запрашивает пароль
<[Raiden]> какое действие?
<userubuntu234> Raiden, как выкачать имидж? что это означает7
<SeaCaT> -r )
<baronos[job]> Образ скачай с оф сайта
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: имидж сд, это такой файлик с расширением iso
<SeaCaT> +userubuntu234 : Скачай образ диска отсюда. И сверь контрольные суммы. записывай на самой маленькой скорости.
<SeaCaT> http://ubuntu.ru/get качать отсюда.
<[Raiden]> может конечно баг какой-то есть, из-за которого запрос на пароль выводится
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: что ты пытаешься сделат ьс лайвсд :)
<dredix> привет всем
<baronos[job]> Шалом
<dredix> можно вопросик начинающего пользователя?
<Nor8> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dredix> ясненько
<dredix> у всех флэш в фаерфоксе притормаживает в убунте?
<[Raiden]> нет, но у многих )
<[Raiden]> и не только в убунте
<[Raiden]> !адфыр
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<dredix> причём в 11.04 меньше заметно нежелея в 11.10 по моему зря обновляюсь=)
<baronos[job]> ))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: !абыр  напиши )))
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos[job]> Юзай хром тормозить не будет
<makeli> я оперу юзаю и всё норм,даже на слабеньком ноуте ради интереса установил думал как в винде подтормаживать,а оказалось всё ок
<baronos[job]> makeli: убрал звуки?
<makeli> нет,пока смирился включаю колонки когда загрузится
<makeli> baronos[job], а что есть предложения?
<baronos[job]> Я ж писал
<makeli> где то завтыкал ща найду
<baronos[job]> makeli: в настройки звука зайди, там где лай, капоя и т.д. бегунок влево до упора, справа появится флажок отключенно типа, его снимай и должно не быть звуков.
<baronos[job]> Капля*
<makeli> baronos[job], ах да пробовал да там выключил
<makeli> baronos[job], но пока не релогинился не тестил
<makeli> baronos[job], завтра если что отпишусь спс заранее))) просто ща чаёк и спать завтра рано вставать
<baronos[job]> А если в терминале бэкспейс нажимать в пустую звук идет?
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 прогу для заметок нашел http://webhamster.ru/site/page/index/articles/projectcode/105
<makeli> baronos[job], нема и когда громкость на клаве на мультимед кнопках жму тож нема,просто где то читал что так убирается,а вход в систему типа нифига
<baronos[job]> Уберется значит должен
<baronos[job]> Убраться**
<WoZUA> хе
<WoZUA> хотите немного мистики?)
<makeli> жги
<baronos[job]> Тоже сумерки смотришь?)
<WoZUA> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=39794.0
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: "ещё одну".. А какие были?
<WoZUA> ровно 3 года назад!
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: notecase , cherrytree
<WoZUA> не бывает такого
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: просто может пригодилось бы.. Недавно нашёл серьёзную программу для составления майнд-мап.
<[Raiden]> были ещё, н оя сча не вспомню
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: ок, спасибо.
<Yazy> никто не подскажет как убрать треск микрофона?
<Intrpt> http://cmap.ihmc.us довольно итересный проект. В разы лучше предлагаемых в сц.
<baronos[job]> Топором по нему
<WoZUA> одна и та же бага, я ее описывал ровно 3 года назад. те же признаки. версии софта разные, ядра сильно изменились, qt сильно проапгрейдился. железо и ОС тоже разные уже)
<baronos[job]> А версия скайпа какая?
<WoZUA> разные
<WoZUA> тогда была довольно старая.
<baronos[job]> Сейчас 2.2.0.35??
<WoZUA> сейчас самая свежая с сайта скайпа
<WoZUA> да дело в qt
<WoZUA> выяснил уже
<WoZUA> и да, на xfce не детектится бага. только с гномом
<baronos[job]> Ну и хорошо) портируй oovoo на линь жить легче станет)
<WoZUA> связка x64 + gtk + qt
<WoZUA> явно трабла тут
<[Raiden]> )
<WoZUA> такое впечатление, что никто не юзает x86_64, все сидят на x86 c зфу
<WoZUA> *с pae
<WoZUA> 3 года назад я так и решил проблему
<WoZUA> просто ушел на x86 с pae
<[Raiden]> Я сижу на x86_64. И ещё как минимум 1 из тех кто тут постоянно бывает
<[Raiden]> и даже скайп есть
<WoZUA> какая верся qt
<WoZUA> и либы 32 битные qt доставлял?
<[Raiden]> 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu8 , но не думаю что это существенно, т.к. 64бит версия у меня с 2009 года
<WoZUA> в чем тогда дело
<[Raiden]> незнаю )
<baronos[job]> В железе не?)
<WoZUA> разное
<WoZUA> полностью разное
<WoZUA> их обьединяет только наличие в системе qt, gnome2, x86_64
<WoZUA> версии софта тоже разные
<baronos[job]> А тему поменй в скайпе
<baronos[job]> Карма плохая
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1107/h_1320611732_5296449_4d457ededa.jpeg
<baronos[job]> Это этническая ось, тут надо бы прокурить комп сушеной туя или как то так и в бубен по часовой стрелке вокруг системника походить)
<[Raiden]> гнома2 сча нет, но до 11.10 я использовал его, там контактлисты прорисовывались ка ки любое другое окно
<baronos[job]> Lennier я приду )
<[Raiden]> вот кутим незнаю, видел только первые версии, тогда было ок
<[Raiden]> я проигнорю )
<baronos[job]> Хехе)
<[Raiden]> может в железе дело, но тоже сомнительно. Баг с отрисовкой чего-либо ... Ну если видеокарта радеон и закрытый драйвер , то готов поверить что в этом могла бы быть причина
<[Raiden]> но как бы, там с этим и в 32бит проблемы есть.
<baronos[job]> Тему скайпа на гтк поменять и славно будет)
<yacoov> :)
<WoZUA> ха
<yacoov> тогда это будет не скайп
<WoZUA> тема скайпа gtk+ - глюки наблюдаются
<WoZUA> любая другая тема - не наблюдаются
<yacoov> кто нибуд пользовалься екигой?
<baronos[job]> Значит гном2 и qt не кошерные)) надо гш ставить)
<yacoov> как она работает?
<SeaCaT> WoZUA Видеодрова? В самом деле, все уже обсосали, кроме них.прорисмовка, видео значит..
<baronos[job]> yacoov: да, звук не очень с сипнет(
<WoZUA> первый раз когда бага 3 года назад детектилась были nvidia 8800gt, сейчас nvidia 560ti
<WoZUA> и вот сейчас выясняется что при теме gtk фигня
<baronos[job]> У меея 9800гт и норм все))
<yacoov> ясно
<[Raiden]> ну возьми напиши авторам скайпа )
<[Raiden]> это видимо в майкрософт куда-то
<WoZUA> я же говорю, не только скайпа. qutim тоже
<WoZUA> если в настройке qt явно укажу тему, вот сейчас обнаружил, отличную от gtk, то все ок с прорисовкой
<[Raiden]> значит баг в твоей гтк теме :) У меня такого небыло.
<yacoov> ну что там с кде 4.7.3 ?
<baronos[job]> Тема стандартная убунту стоит?
<[Raiden]> правда и в скайпе я её не выберал, в системсеттингс глобально ставил для все кути программ гтк+
<[Raiden]> сча уж не смогу проверить, из-за отсутсвия гном2 )
<[Raiden]> yacoov: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-473
<yacoov> хехе
<yacoov> ты обновился?
<yacoov> н
<[Raiden]> новость недавно появилась.
<[Raiden]> нет пока, но ча буду
<yacoov> ясно
<WoZUA> мда. мб бага в теме
<WoZUA> поменял тему
<WoZUA> теперь перерисовывается, но выделения все равно криво работают. я могу выделить строку, потом выделить другую, а первой выделение не снимается
<WoZUA> и они выделены две
<[v-8]_jupiter> Меня видно?
<[Raiden]> юзай другую тему, или боставь систмсеттингс и выбери гтк+ там, а в программе поставь как было по умолч
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере у меня так было
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: угу
<[v-8]_jupiter> А когда уже выйдет kde 4.8?
<yacoov> подумываю про кде
<yacoov> поставить ли
<[Raiden]> примерно 27 января
<[Raiden]> для кубунты соберут дней через 5+-
<userubuntu234> Raiden, вы говорите, что просит пароль, т.к. при перезагрузке не бывает, что пользователя и пароль вводишь?
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: при загрузке с лайвсд такого не бывает. Точнее не должно быть.
<[Raiden]> там автологин
<[Raiden]> в юзера ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> userubuntu234, с флешки запускаешь?
<userubuntu234> Raiden, просто энтер нажать сработало. если у меня так поврежден образ, то, возможно, ос проблемы имеет. больше всего безопасность интересует. кстати, сейчас проблема, что зависает комп при загрузке при выборе ОС. думаю, кто-то мой комп вкл
<userubuntu234> Sergey_IT, с диска двд рв
<Intrpt> это только мне мерещится тонкий троллинг? ;)
<Nor8> Не исключено )))
<Sergey_IT> userubuntu234, скачай с официального сайта, проверь мд5 и запиши на мин. скорости. А лучше СД версию ставь
<Sergey_IT> userubuntu234, и не используй rw
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1106/h_1320607137_8453699_8c4e469021.png
<Onkeltem> что такое rw?
<Intrpt> рид-райт
<Onkeltem> хмм...
<Onkeltem> кто рид а кто райт?
<Intrpt> диски рв =) запись-перезапись
<Onkeltem> аа... помню
<Sergey_IT> СВ/ДВД
<userubuntu234> через лайв сиди я использовал фаирфокс, т.е. старую его версию - могла быть опасность на комп, если зашёл только на стартовую страницу(гугл), на опера.ком и загрузил браузер?
<Onkeltem> были когда-то... такие, на блюдечки похожи, точнее - на зеркальца, да?
<Onkeltem> Intrpt:
<Intrpt> userubuntu234: да, мир вопасносте.
<Intrpt> Onkeltem: т.е. считаешь, что дисковые носители уже архаика?
<Onkeltem> и под них еще делался такой лоток, который умел выезжать, жужжа, хватать зеркальце, и въезжать обратно... забавно было (
<Onkeltem> )
<Onkeltem> Intrpt: а нет??
<Intrpt> Onkeltem: ну не знаю. Пяти дюймовые дискеты, которые не каждый видел - точно архаика. А диски пока держатся на рынке носителей инфо.
<Onkeltem> Intrpt: особенно "радует" удобство эксплуатации. Размеры там... прикольные, видимо чтобы не потерять случайно )
<Onkeltem> Intrpt: неплохая флешка стоит дешевле, чем dvd c фильмом. почему не продавать флешки? )
<Sergey_IT> Intrpt, 5 1/4" плохие, вот 8 1/2" были лучше )
<Intrpt> Onkeltem: для фильмов есть блю-рей диски. Дивиди точно прошлый век для этих целей.
<Onkeltem> никого не напрягает вот, что дома куча дисков, все из которых - r/o. Вот иметь бы столько же флешек, хоть по 8 гб
<Onkeltem> Intrpt: сколько у него там? 60Гб? Бюджетные флешки скоро переплюнут и это
<Intrpt> Sergey_IT: вторые я даже и не видел, наверное. =) Те, что были лучше.
<Sergey_IT> Intrpt, надежнее - годами работали
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: сколько ж вам лет, боюсь спросить? ) Или информация не от личного пользования?
<Sergey_IT> 57
<Onkeltem> Ого!
<Onkeltem> Круто )
<yacoov> ))
<Onkeltem> Мне 35 вот только
<Onkeltem> фсиво )
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, ты тоже уже старик здесь )
<Onkeltem> Это да... )
<Intrpt> мда.. =) пошёл я отсюда покурю лучше со своими двадцатьюдевятью. Заодно погуглю картинки дискет 8 1/2 =)
<Onkeltem> а я их мне кажется вживую и не видел
<Onkeltem> зато перфокарты видел.. и БЭСМ 6 )
<Onkeltem> За листингом надо было ходить в специальный зал с большими машинами, где люди в белых халатах выдавали их :D
<Intrpt> у меня в школе программирование было на пяти дюймовиках, а про 8 с половиной не видел.. =) А перфокарты ещё год назад где-то валялись даже в ящике.
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, я их до сих пор для заметок пользую )
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: да, отличная вещь!
<Sergey_IT> жаль мало осталось (
<Nor8>  Да, бумагу тогда не жалели )))
<Onkeltem> Nor8: эй. Это её сейчас не жалеют! )
<Nor8> Onkeltem: Где это её не жалеют?
<Sergey_IT> это точно, и статистика то же самое говорит
<Onkeltem> Nor8: что в СССР 500 белых листов, да по 150 рублей? Да чтоб так тратили, как сейчас?
<Onkeltem> Мне бабушка рассказывала, что они уроки на полях газет бывало делали
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: а у меня вообще кончились перфокарты лет 5 назад. А сейчас заговорили, думаю смогу растолкать тут местный народ (ОИЯИ, Дубна), чтобы пошарили в институте - авось коробочку еще найдут )
<Nor8> Onkeltem: Факт, забыл я, что рассвет копировальной техники пришелся на более поздний период. Да и приемы вторсырья работали с прибылью всегда. )))
<Nor8> Onkeltem: Сам просто не пользуюсь так часто,  пачка бумаги лет уже давно лежит.
<Onkeltem> Nor8: с появлением нормальной цифровой бумаги необходимость вообще почти пропадет )
<Sergey_IT> наивный )
<Onkeltem> Только вот всё обещают обещают, да всё никак толи изобрести не могут, тоже какие-то другие препоны есть
<Nor8> Onkeltem: Тоже верно, но все-равно в офисах пользуются активно.
<Onkeltem> Nor8: ага, я тоже "пользовался". Сейчас самому стыдно - иду бывало домой, книжку/статьей - ррраз, печатнул, едешь в метро, читаешь...
<Onkeltem> Nor8: дочитывать не успеваешь, плюешь на это, складываешь в общую стопку макулатуры
<userubuntu234> Intrpt, а если серьезно, была опасность?
<Nor8> Не,  не серьезно. Купи читалку себе уже  и так шарик засрали. ))))
<Onkeltem> вово
<Onkeltem> но это было - лет 10 назад, сейчас таким непотребством уже не занимаюсь
<Intrpt> userubuntu234: опасность очень субъективное понятие, потому не знаю, как ответить.
<Sergey_IT> userubuntu234, опасность чего?
<Intrpt> (12:00:30 AM) userubuntu234: через лайв сиди я использовал фаирфокс, т.е. старую его версию - могла быть опасность на комп, если зашёл только на стартовую страницу(гугл), на опера.ком и загрузил браузер?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: точно не шутишь?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: ну, что тебе это непонятно, или там - реально интересует? )
<userubuntu234> ладно, я уже уверен, что не была опасность от вирусов
<Onkeltem> фуххх
<userubuntu234> почему тема сменилась при перезагрузке из-за установки драйвера?
<Intrpt> тема чего? перезагрузке чего? драйвера чего?
<Sergey_IT> при маниакальном синдроме комп противопоказан
<userubuntu234> Intrpt, тема рабочего стола, оформление... перезагрузка компа была при установке madwimax для модема
<Nor8>  Да это пройдет, это от винды последствия, вирусобоязнь и так далее. Месяц на линуксе и все, никаких психических расстройств! ))))
<Sergey_IT> или наоборот: любой баг - это вируууус
<Sergey_IT> хотя были случаи, что при установке сетевого софта от оператров они меняли какие-то права... чтобы тупым пользователям было прощ
<Sergey_IT> е
<userubuntu234> Choose package format: tar.bz2 и tar.gz - что это? я выбрал default - как узнать какой скачался?
<Intrpt> язабан
<Onkeltem> чет ваще как-то всё плохо мне кажется
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: зачем ты ставишь что-то НЕ из репы?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: у тебя есть центр приложений, оттуда и ставь.
<Sergey_IT> для йоты в репах нет
<Onkeltem> Неужели на ланчпаде нет?
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, это опера)) её же можно не из репы? в репе оперы нет же?
<Onkeltem> Неужели никто не упаковал в .deb хотя бы?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: кстати, не зна, может и есть. Но не в официальной конечно.
<Intrpt> есть реп оперы, о чём вы?
<Onkeltem> а, ну сорь
<Onkeltem> В общем, одной руки хватит, чтобы перечислить то, что нужно ставить не из репы.
<Onkeltem> В моём случае - одного пальца хватило ) Я про хром
<Intrpt> Onkeltem: ты про стандартные репы? Тогда мне одной руки не хватит точно
<Onkeltem> в любом случае, если это даже не упаковано в .deb - я бы гроша ломанного не дал за такой софт
<Onkeltem> Intrpt: неее... я ланчпадик всякий за репу считаю тоже )
<Onkeltem> В общем, новый пользователь убунты должен не .tar.gz на свою жопу искать, а читать и учиться подключать новые репы, которые рекомендуют другие пользователи
<Onkeltem> хотя конечно уметь писать tar zxf можно уметь )
<Intrpt> выдержка из мессаги выше = читать и учиться
<Onkeltem> )
<Onkeltem> Вообще, давно пора иметь дефолтный в поставке для Убунты аддон для FF/Chrome, который при посещении странички на ланчпадике, показывает кнопку "ставим это?"
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, т.е. вредный .tar.gz мог скачаться?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: всё, что не в официальном репозитории может убить твою систему и свести на нет все плюсы безопсности линукса
<Intrpt> userubuntu234: в чём суть твоей придуманной проблеммы? Как установить оперу? Или?
<Intrpt> Onkeltem: за офф реп ты уже не считаешь весь ланчпад? =))
<userubuntu234> меня больше интересует: зависает комп при загрузке при выборе ОС. думаю, кто-то мой комп включил и увидя требование ввести пароль неправильно выключил. как устранить зависание или вообще предложение выбрать ОС, короче, как устранить Ð
<Intrpt> userubuntu234: какие ос на компе?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: поэтому создаются дополнительные репозитории, где софт подписывается цифровой подписью, что исключает вероятность подделки. При этом остается лишь одна проблема: ДОВЕРИЕ К ИСТОЧНИКУ.
<Onkeltem> Intrpt: Ну это.. я говорил еще про репы, которые рекомендуют другие пользователи. Так что я приравнял бы такие репы по уровню безопасности к официальной репе. Ну, раз все пользуются и всё нормально.
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, почему вы .tar.gz описали как проблему на одно место? вот боюсь, что я приобрел проблему. вопрос: у меня .tar.gz мог скачаться?  как проверить что скачалось?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: зачем ты (вы) качал (качали) .tar.gz? Что это было?
<Intrpt> хмм.. просмотрел свои доп репы =) Только хром, хромиум, вайн, медибунту, нвидиа дрова.
<Onkeltem> а vbox не фришный?
<Onkeltem> или он уже внутри? )
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: просто пойми, раз ты пошел качать tar.gz значит ты знаешь, что ты делеаешь. А ты спрашиваешь - куда оно скачалось и что с этим делать
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: скорее всего, даже если ты найдешь это, сделать с этим ты вряд ли что сможешь
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: раз такие вопросы заадешь
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: стало быть - попробуй что-нибудь еще, более простое, что-ли
 * Onkeltem пошел код лучше писать в таких объемах
<[Raiden]> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=168232  - 290.6 бета
<makar47> Приветы! Подскажите, в убунте 11.10 слетел русский интерфейс после перезагрузки. Как вернуть?
<Sergey_IT> вот, кстати, про вредные установщики http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=170366.0
<[Raiden]> makar47: покажи вывод команды locale
<Onkeltem> makar47: параметры системы > язык системы.. ваш кэп
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<makar47> Onkeltem: кэп ошибся - не помогает
<Onkeltem> makar47: ну, с кэпом такое случается )
<Onkeltem> makar47: сессию рестартовал?
<Onkeltem> после телодвижений с Языком системы
<makar47> Onkeltem: да
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Поставил уже?
<Onkeltem> makar47: тогда см. [Raiden]'а
<makar47> в локали действительно слетели некоторые настройки
<makar47> ща попробую покрутить
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да. Сча свжие опции хочу в ксорг добавить, посмотрет ьчто выйдет
<dredix> существует ли какой либо легко настраиваемы UPnP сервер?или DLNA для связи с телевизором
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, default - по умолчанию? значит что скачалось?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: понятия не имею
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что за опции?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: видимо то, что авторы посчитали default'ом
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто kde 4
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Option      "GLShaderDiskCache"     "True"
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А, эта, норм. Надо тоже поставить )))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: В ппа еще не добавили? )))
<yacoov> Рейден что эта опция даст?
<[Raiden]> величена производительность за счет реализации кэширования на диске скомпилированных шейдеров OpenGL. Для включения/выключения кэширования добавлена опция "GLShaderDiskCache", а также переменные окружения __GL_SHADER_DISK_CACHE и __GL_SHADER_DISK_CACHE_PATH;
<[Raiden]> что реально даст я незнаю. Не юзал )
<yacoov> ясно
<userubuntu234> зависает комп при загрузке при выборе ОС. - это комп так пишет, что выбор ОС. у меня на самом деле 1 ОС. там как загрузить ОС выбирается. режим восстановления и т.д. как устранить зависание, чтобы включился комп нормально?
<Sergey_IT> userubuntu234, может книжки почитаешь, для начала?
<makar47> [Raiden]: спасибо, помогло!
<userubuntu234> Sergey_IT, свободного времени нет. вы поможете ос починить?
<[Raiden]> пж )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Потестил уже? )))
<Sergey_IT> userubuntu234, свободного времени нет
<userubuntu234> Sergey_IT, )))
<userubuntu234> Sergey_IT, не хочется больше так говорить.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: опция пашет, появилась папка ~/.nv с файлами. Фиг знает как влияет на скорость, не ясно )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: glxgears сделай
<Nor8> Хотя бы
<[Raiden]> ну там так же как обычно
<userubuntu234> помогите, пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> а может и стало больше, если композит выключить цифры конкретные
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не, не буду ставить, лень старый удалять. Дождусь финала. )))
<[Raiden]> ls -aR ~/.nv|wc -l
<[Raiden]> 34
<[Raiden]> глмарк погонял и глблюр
<userubuntu234> Sergey_IT, если вы хотели наказать меня, то уже наказали. помогите, пожалуйста
<Deck`> у меня проблема со временем. всегда на час меньше при загрузке
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: сложно ли всё еще раз скачать и переустановить?
<Deck`> я должен искать какие то особые ntp сервера, или все дело в локальных настройках?
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, надо болванку достать, файлы на флеху забитую сохранить, уроки делать, когда уже ночь. решить проблему сложно, да?
<userubuntu234> т.е.решить без переустановки
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: если у тебя бутлоадер глючит - видимо не так встал.
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, это уже не первый раз так
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, в каждый раз не так встает - сильно возможно?
<dredix> извините что вмешиваюсь жёсткому уже не сто лет?
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, как называется этот момент выбора, когда у меня зависание?
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: извини, не знаю
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: я же не вижу что происходит
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: на телефон засними
<userubuntu234> Onkeltem, на ХР при неправильном выключении и далее следующее загрузки предлагается безопасный режим и т.д. вот и тут подобный выбор из 5,6 вариантов, если не ошибаюсь. вы поняли о чём я?
<userubuntu234> следующей*
<Intrpt> :-D
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: засними на телефон, говорю. Неужели сложно? Не то, чтобы я тебе прям собрался помогать, но лишним точно не будет
<Intrpt> икспи тут конечно 100%-ное попадание в канал.
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: http://videobin.org/ = сюда закинь потом
<Onkeltem> Intrpt: он сказал "как в XP@
<Intrpt> сказал "на", но далее "тут подобный".. Судя по всему просто жёсткий весь в бед секторах, раз из раза в раз такое происходит.
<Onkeltem> вово
<Onkeltem> как у него остальное то ваще живёт
<Intrpt> хмм.. выбор из 5-6-ти вариантов? это 3 ядра на каждый по 2 варианта? или как такое возможно?
<yacoov> спать пора
<yacoov> бб
<userubuntu234> http://help.ubuntu.ru/_media/manual/первая_загрузка/grub-list.png - вот на этом моменте зависание.
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: я хз, сорри. Думаю, поблема с бутлоадером
<Intrpt> с лоадером что-то.. убунту 10.04?
<Onkeltem> 11.10
<Onkeltem> ой
<Onkeltem> а ведь я не знаю
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: какая версия?
<userubuntu234> 11.04
<Onkeltem> )))
<Intrpt> в 11.04 такая низкая версия ядра? оО
<Onkeltem> userubuntu234: покажешь где такую скачать?
<Intrpt> userubuntu234: посмотри (а лучше почитай) на форуме темы про параллельную установку убунту и винды. Тут элементарно загрузчик убить..
<Intrpt> но всё равно меня посещает мысль о троллинге.. =) Ну не могу от неё избавиться.
<userubuntu234> Intrpt, элементарно загрузчик убить - т.е. сделать так, чтобы без выбора сразу загрузка произошла?
<Intrpt> userubuntu234: нет, сделать так, чтобы не загружалась система =)
<userubuntu234> Intrpt, у меня не паралельная установка, я снёс ХР
<Intrpt> мой диагноз - убитый жёсткий диск. Больше мне нечего сказать. И нечего будет сказать по данному вопросу.
<userubuntu234> Intrpt, а что это значит?
<dredix> если повторяется из раза в раз значит либо чтото косячиш при установке либо жёсткий наладом дышит
<userubuntu234> наверно, поможет сказать какие у меня разделы. как это посмотреть? точнее какие клавишы это окно с процессами открывают?
<userubuntu234> системный монитор открыл через терминал. вот файловая система: /dev/sr0 iso9660 /dev/sda1 ext4 /dev/loop0 squashfs - или это когда с ливсиди, поэтому это ничего не даёт?
<[Raiden]> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<[Raiden]> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<[Raiden]> ...
<[Raiden]> или gparted
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-29
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> скучный кде(
<NoOova> Народ пропало меню сверху
<NoOova> которое файл правка и т.д.
<NoOova> чего делать
<baronos> переустановить апплет меню или как он там
<tacirus> Всем привет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как унать, сколько устройств одновременно может поддерживать bluetooth приемник?
<brestows> JohnDoe_71Rus: посмотреть на сайте производителя ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> brestows: по китайски сильно не разумею :) а какой нибудь командой свойства не посмотреть?
<brestows> вряд ли что то ты можешь про него посмотреть, дай мне модель
<brestows> у меня тут есть китайский друг :)
<brestows> спрошу у него
<JohnDoe_71Rus> brestows: пока в окнах, могу только это USB\Vid_0a12&Pid_0001
<brestows> больше и не надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спасибо китайским друзьям. совсем копейки
<IlyaLevin> Привет всем
<IlyaLevin> Вопрос на счет 12.10 : как в nautilus поместить ярлык для папки на левую панель?
<IlyaLevin> Перетаскиванием почему-то не работает
<brestows> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://www.driverov.net/catalog/sredstva_sviazi/bluetooth_usb_adaptery/bluetake/bluetake_bt007x.html такой у тебя ?
<tech-desk> как в прошлом веке)) БТ настраиваем?
<brestows> tech-desk: пытаемся понять что за девайс :)
<brestows> и чего он может
<tech-desk> а может проще за борт его и пользоваться чем нибудь ближе к этому веку))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> brestows: вот такой http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Smallest-USB-2-0-Wireless-Bluetooth-Dongle-Adapter-/170603969592?pt=UK_Computing_Networking_SM&hash=item27b8c9fc38
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tech-desk: просто интересно, сколько устройст он одновременно держит
<tech-desk> чисто в академическом интересе?
<brestows> tech-desk:  надо разобраться сколько одновременно может поддерживать соединений
<brestows> но как мне кажется это стандартный блюпуп так что и соединений может держать до 7 но так как это часто ограничено производителем, то думаю на больше чем 3 устройства расчитывать не приходится
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<bios_> всем доброго времени суток) у меня экран тухнет при просмотре фильмов и т.д. приходится мышкой дёргать чтобы загорелся. кто знает как решить?
<skai-falkorr> настроить плеер, чтобы не замыпал.поставить плеер, который не засыпает. поставить кафеин
<Kinder-Pingvi> мне нравится VCL player
<bios_> у меня он и стоит
<SergeyIT> bios_, на форуме много тем, пример http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=130412.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bios_: caffeine тоже помогает. особливо с просмотром онлайн
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там кстати 2 засады, либо это скринсейвер либо отключение питания монитора.
<Kyshtynbai> И то, и другое нафиг, имхо, не нужно.
<baronos> в гш есть расширение, вкл. его и не откл. экран вообще :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> товарищи... как менять режим работы процессора в убунте?
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi: а на форуме? Например http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124234.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Kyshtynbai: мож кому и нафиг. а для меня удобно, гашение экрана при неактивности вместо скринсейвера
<Redfield> гашение экрана тоже кажетс лучшим решением
<SergeyIT> а зачем его гасить?
<Redfield> эти скринсейверы и процессор жрут
<Redfield> ну допусти ради экономии энергии
<SergeyIT> так выключи - самое экономное
<Redfield> так зачем , если нет активности 5 минут  вырубается
<Redfield> само
<SergeyIT> это вообще-то индивидуально... каждому свое (
<Redfield> мерял комп на холостом ходу 120 ватт поедает
<Redfield> если всё пригрузить под 300
<Aiveri> Всем добрый день
<Redfield> Добрый день
<d3n> htop
<SergeyIT> > ubuntuhelp 100%
<SergeyIT> скоро опять снег пойдет (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скоро зима!
<tech-desk> уже же снег выпал с утра
<tech-desk> в зависимости от ваших координат конечно))
<SergeyIT> tech-desk, был... но еще будет (
<tech-desk> ага,подтаял под влиянием солнца)
<SergeyIT> чем больше снега, тем стабильнее убунта
<d3n> где это уже выпал снег? О_О
<[Raiden]> в москве
<[Raiden]> ку
<d3n> Много выпало что ли?
<d3n> Re
<[Raiden]> сча сошел уже. Т.к. тепло. Н овчера был и позавчера.
<[Raiden]> нормально выпало
<[Raiden]> всё покрыто было на сутки +-
<[Raiden]> Возможно это предвесник холодной зимы. Т.к. так рано выпадало давн ои тогда зимы были нормальыне, не такие как сча.
<[Raiden]> -15-18 раньше где я живу была норма, а не минус 5  и небольшой снежок на НГ )
<d3n> Ясно
<[Raiden]> а может и нет. Может будут лужи снова и т..д
<SergeyIT> снег пошел (
<tacirus> Ага всю Францию тем снего занесло
<tacirus> А у нас как выпал в пятницу так его уже и нет
<tacirus> Холодная Россия
<[Raiden]> Ну тык ещё октябрь.
<vladgobelen> tacirus: у нас много снега и сильные морозы только после нападения врага.. врага особо явного нет - нет и снега
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас "летнее время" :)
<tacirus> Ну вот пусть и не ходят, а то морозов не хочется.
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, а  какой враг в 78-ом был?
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: внутренний
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, не было )
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: было было
<SergeyIT> аа, вспомнил, грибов было уйма
<Kyshtynbai> Ни хачу -15 -18! Хочу +5, не надо холоднее.
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, кстати, я тогда 6 декабря еще рыбу на резинке ловил, а 20-ого -25 было
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: это мало
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, что мало? В новый года -35 было
 * baronos доволен +20 и ветер теплный южный дует
<Redfield> у нас тоже на 10 градусов за день скакнуло =)
<adminn> Dophin монтирует разделы в /media. А как сделать так, чтобы монтировал в /media/username?
<[Raiden]> а смысл?
<[Raiden]> почитай про udev и правила для него. Тебе надо их модифицировать.
<[Raiden]> Если речт ьпро постоянный разделы, то хватит фстаб
<[Raiden]> нные*
<adminn> не знаю. в юнити qbittorrent нормально работатет, а в кедах при монтирвоании через dolphin ругается, что нет прав
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> т.е. постоянный раздел для торентов
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<adminn> нашел уже про него :)
<[Raiden]> если нету правил в фстаб, то используются правила udev
<[Raiden]> adminn: для  такого ника интересный вопрос )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну тыж молнии из задницы не пускаешь:)че ты жалуешься на ники
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> Зато пускал из рук. История ника связана с ковром и статическим электричеством.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], так вот откуда такая активность ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> стол под задачу http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1029/h_1351514536_7431757_ef3b68df9d.png
<skai-falkorr> толи на венду перейти
<[Raiden]> перейди.
<[Raiden]> там можно с помощью альт деск сделать почти как на моем скриншоте. Запоминание на каком стале запустится программа, другйо валлпапер
<[Raiden]> вот отдельных виджетов для каждого нет
<skai-falkorr> ну нафиг эти альт дески
<skai-falkorr> там есть тунец
<skai-falkorr> но нет компиза
<baronos> от кеды мышевозные по-дефолту))
<skai-falkorr> и это говорит гномощелист
<baronos> гном ни разу не мышевозный
<baronos> да, ваш этот в юнити на альт фигня выводит вперед по клавовозности))
<baronos> вот если бы в юнити было нотифи как в г3, то да я бы юнити юзал)
<skai-falkorr> а нафига оно тебе?
<baronos> а нафига мне лишнее окно для ответа на сообщение?
<skai-falkorr> чтобы вести беседу
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, чтобы вести беседу с умным человеком, нужно только зеркало
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: да можно и без него.достаточно кота
<skai-falkorr> даааа чтоб
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: нутыпонел
<SergeyIT> ага )
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: ку, читал твой коммент на хабре про хостинг)
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: как мне это знакомо... Сейчас и сам там работаю )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я уже ушел, но отклик всё равно есть)
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: надо и нам правило для убранных рук ввести, а то совсем как осьминоги или водители маршрутки)
<skai-falkorr> Viva la revolution!
<tagezi> всем привет )
<tagezi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/mark-shuttleworth-admits-i-really-screwed-up
<tagezi> я так понимаю исходники будунты будут доступны с самого начала? или всё таки прошлые новости точны? типа что исходники будут выкладывать только после релиза
<[Raiden]> прошлые не точны
<[Raiden]> и пользователю пофиг. Эт оважно только для разработки.
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ты прочти оригинал.там про закрытие ничего и не говорилось. но ведь достаточно одного идиота, паникующего и печатающего в соцсетях всякий бред+несколько репостов - и вот свежая сплетня готова
<[Raiden]> если учесть что разработки каноникал направлены на юнити в основном, то как бы эта новость не делает мой линукс лучше.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну, вопервый, это важно, ибо это сама идея...
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: а во вторых, если бы я понимал так хорошо английский, я бы не задавал этого вопроса )
<[Raiden]> Без инглиша тем более не важно
<[Raiden]> Можно только порадоваться за пользователей юнити. такой подход в корне отличается от проекта гном
<[Raiden]> но с другой стороны особо не с чем, т.к. юнити это на 90% гном и есть
<skai-falkorr> сколько фантазий
<shenmue> Знание ПК на уровне сборщика.
<shenmue> это как?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> shenmue: знаешь железо и у мееешь собирать
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: это значит, что пару раз покупал друзьям тормокомпы из старья, которое консультант впихнул втридорога и пару раз ходил к соседям смотрел комп и ставил зверя, чтобы починить
<shenmue> чорт я не подхожу =(
<SergeyIT> shenmue, и обезъяну научить можно
<skai-falkorr> танцуйте, мартышки, тайнцуйте
<shenmue> ну я там выше уровнем буду а тут уровень сборщика нужен =( пичалька
<shenmue> сборщик пк  от 45к ... чота врут мне кажется
<baronos> 45копеек секунда на сборку ПК
<shenmue> мало чота. это 216 рублей в день
<shenmue> не.. я ошибся
<shenmue> 12960 р в день
<baronos> мало чето
<[Raiden]> для сборщика 45к много.
<[Raiden]> т.к. любой ламер может отвертку крутить как покажут
<shenmue> жалка... рядом с омной находятся
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], нуну
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом у меня кондеры отломанные в сервере появляются
<shenmue> я так кстати материнку спалил однажды
<shenmue> статикой через отвертку хлабысь
<shenmue> работало тока питание
<[Raiden]> ваще может ты и прав, я не помню что активировал вин7 и висту на ноутах. Но может просто не помню )
<[Raiden]> не то окно
<shenmue> Опыт работы: до 2 лет.  а если больше? что тогда?
<skai-falkorr> тада не возьмут
<skai-falkorr> слишком умные не нужны
<shenmue> после включения аппаратки в опере отвалился флеш
<shenmue> ну и чорт с ним =)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: нук напиши мне ченить в жабир
<[Raiden]> http://www.thg.ru/photo/obzor_photokina_2012/images/phk_l_089.jpg
<[Raiden]> у кого больше? (с)
<[Raiden]> http://www.juzaphoto.com/shared_files/bio/juza_200-500.jpg
<skai-falkorr> вопрос
<skai-falkorr> а нафига
<skai-falkorr> ?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: у меня разве есть твой джаббир? только гталк который джаббире, но ты там офф вроде
<skai-falkorr> я там онн
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], мой больше полтонны весит )
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> погодь
<skai-falkorr> дурацкий эмпати
<skai-falkorr> вот теперь тести
<scratchx[x]> хм хм хм странно появилось сообщение об отправке отчета о проблема
<scratchx[x]> нажал отправить, а в ответ вижу это отчет о программе которая у вас не установленна
<scratchx[x]> как такое может быть?
<scratchx[x]> хотя я вчера ее ставил и удалил
<[Raiden]> time frame от rosa lab http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1029/h_1351525737_4665314_0a61911022.png
<[Raiden]> в кубунте
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: кде быстрей юнити?
<[Raiden]> не знаю.
<[Raiden]> на моем железе и то и то одникаво работает
<[Raiden]> точнее работало. Юнити не в виртуалке я уже давно не видел
<scratchx[x]> блин кде попробовать чтоль поставить
<[Raiden]> чего-то сканил весной http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1029/h_1351526281_1638845_24fb21d999.png
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> декстер вышел только сцуко с титрами
<baronos> ой
<skai-falkorr> ну так он еще с утра вышел
<baronos> давайте каруоповскую))
<Kyshtynbai> Шо? Опять? Там же поумерли все.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, откуда столько?
<skai-falkorr> а ты не заметил у них новую иконку space четотам?
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: space race которая
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, нет
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, где её там?
<inkvizitor68sl> я ж на сайт не хожу )
<inkvizitor68sl> ааа
<skai-falkorr> а я вот зашел, чтобы тестовую сборку дропа скачать.и заметил
<inkvizitor68sl> а ящик где взял О_О ?
<skai-falkorr> http://live.sumdu.edu.ua/
<skai-falkorr> вот тут
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai-falkorr> на нем уже 3к поинтов, так что сразу получаешь +25
<inkvizitor68sl> регистрация?
<skai-falkorr> ага.если у тя уже есть лайв аккаунт - выйди из него
<inkvizitor68sl> без разницы что вводить?
<skai-falkorr> иначе не создать такой адресс
<skai-falkorr> ну как обычный акк.он тебе чтобы мыло-подтверждение получить нужен
<skai-falkorr> debian@live.sumdu.edu.ua/
<skai-falkorr> от такой сделай себе
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> а телефон?
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl> что то сделал
<inkvizitor68sl> а оно не навсегда же(
<inkvizitor68sl> о, 56 гб
<skai-falkorr> ну за два года они еще что на 25гб придумают
<inkvizitor68sl> гы
<inkvizitor68sl> за 2 года клиент ядиска допилят
<inkvizitor68sl> и я себе выпрошу террабайтный акк
<inkvizitor68sl> и забуду про эти ваши квесты ХД
<skai-falkorr> ну это читерство с твоей стороны
<skai-falkorr> ониб яндекс сам по себе бы допилили бы
<artus> 9.6 GB of 55.88 GB used няяя
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, а че с ним не так?
<skai-falkorr> да все тоже. хотя морду слегка поправили наконец у почты
<inkvizitor68sl> слегка поправили)) ?
<shenmue> хм... щас щелкаю альтабом два окна. хром и оперу
<shenmue> оперу можно узнать только по значку меню справа =)
<shenmue> то есть слева* =)
<baronos> а не опера с фф случаем? у нихже слева можно меню сделать с лого
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, поменяй иконки
<shenmue> не... опера и хром. хотя в опере можно кнопки переместить конечно
<shenmue> наверное это законченный вид любого браузера
<shenmue> переломнынй момент. они такими останутся насвегда =)
<scratchx[x]> не кто не подскажет каким плеером можно смотреть фильмы с контакта онлайн?
<scratchx[x]> например чтоб добавить в плейлист
<Sergey_IT> некто подскажет
<shenmue> я обычно скачиваю и пока качается смотрю
<shenmue> а плеер конечно виндовс медиая оО
<baronos> я сделал вывод почему инет такой медленный, все дело в кде :D на телефоне все по максималке закачивается :)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, тсссс, а то райден придет (
<shenmue> baronos гномы надоели?
<baronos> shenmue: нет, просто кде не тормозит на нетбуке)
<shenmue> странно
<shenmue> mepis поставил?
<baronos> че эт?
<shenmue> сборка дебиана с кедами. тока кеды оптимизированные
<shenmue> шустро все работает. грамотно делают
<baronos> неа, лень. я дройда поставлюю
<[Raiden]> кеды соседа всегда лучше... На самом деле здешние такие же как везде.
<[Raiden]> но на всякий случай мепис надо глянуть )
<[Raiden]> Внимание!!! При использовании dd страшнее всего перепутать if и of...
<[Raiden]> на их сайте
<[Raiden]> какая-то навая фигня появилась be shell http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/298/e/7/be__shell_frosted_theme_and_config_by_craazyt-d5iy9my.png
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: о ужас! я могу записать содержимое своей флэшки в /dev/zero!?
<vladgobelen> буду внимателен
<[Raiden]> ох , у меписа кде 4.5.3
<[Raiden]> это старее чем то на которое я перешел с гном2.
<[Raiden]> на мой вгляд 4.8.5 сча самое хорошее. В 4.9 есть некоторые проблемы
<[Raiden]> хотя и не особо важные
<[Raiden]> на дебиане есть aptosid с кде по дефолту. Я  думаю он бы был повеселей чем такие древности как в меписе.
<[Raiden]> если бы небыло кубунуты)
<[Raiden]> да и вообще мир несколько шире чем дебиан
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: че за скрин такой крутой?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вдебиане проработка намного лучше, в и тоге там всё пушустрее рабатае,и смотреть нужно в сторону тест... стабле там совсем стабле )
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: написано be::shell  and cairo dock
<scratchx[x]> be shellЭто что?
<[Raiden]> я пока видел тольк оскриншоты на девианте. Н осудя по описанию это некий шелл для кде вместо плазмы.
<shenmue> [Raiden] а ссылке на сам источник?
<[Raiden]> http://lagadesk.deviantart.com/gallery/36931619
<shenmue> bespin называется?
<[Raiden]> есть такая тема для кде. это видимо называется be::shell
<[Raiden]> я не знаю
<[Raiden]> по ходу вот оно http://sourceforge.net/projects/be-shell/
<shenmue> да ничо так
<shenmue> фигня какая то =) явно надоест быстро
<[Raiden]> Наверное. Я пока не буду смотреть
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://nnm.ru/blogs/kryaker41/pnevmaticheskie-chasy/#cut
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> какие леньтяи
<shenmue> копать километры каналов под трубы вместо того что бы юзать механику
<vladgobelen> shenmue: система просуществовала до 1994 года)
<shenmue> электричество на равне с ппенвматикой... хм
<vladgobelen> shenmue: недавно просто про сериал говорили.. кажется "Революция"..
<vladgobelen> маразматичнее сериал придумать было сложно..
<shenmue> интересно какая бы лабы техника если бы пневматика одержала верх
<[Raiden]> http://cs301413.userapi.com/v301413181/40e8/JjMYnIqp-gA.jpg
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> интересно, а действительно, кто-нибудь его покупает?
<vladgobelen> http://habrahabr.ru/post/156641/
<tagezi> я, если честно, таки не придумал зачем мне ставить вайн, а уж темболее кросовер )))
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Цив5, скайрим, ДА, МЕ, вов, ева, плагиатус.. список можно долго продолжать
<tagezi> vladgobelen: я в игры не играю )
<vladgobelen> Соболезную..
<tagezi> мне пном-судоку по самое не балуйся, если мохг нужно раслабить.. и то, я его снёс
<tagezi> может спать пойти? о_О
<tagezi> vladgobelen: у меня реальная жизнь достаточно насыщенная, что бы не прожигать время на всякое непотребство
<vladgobelen> tagezi: да да.. я уже слышал не раз подобные оправдания.. скука
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> ещё скажи что пиво пить полезно, она развивает интелектуальные способности индивидуума :D
<vladgobelen> tagezi: А есть рис полезно?
<tagezi> рис? смотря какой, сколько и как )))
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Какое пиво, сколько и как?
<[Raiden]> польза есть во всём.
<tagezi> не может быть в наркоте польза, а пиво и игры - это таже наркота
<[Raiden]> кроме сериалов и мморпг
<[Raiden]> ))
<vladgobelen> tagezi: ну да... а обезболивающие для операций и тяжело-больных - это так, глупости
<vladgobelen> понапридумывали тут.. мракобесы
<[Raiden]> пиво легкая наркота и если находишся в компании где все жрут водку, то можно отделаться банкой пива.
<[Raiden]> вот тебе и польза.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> А водка может использоваться для протирки клавы
<[Raiden]> опять не бесполезная штука
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: просто ты выбираешь не те компании и не то пиво
<tagezi> я не нахожусь в компаниях где все жрут водку.. у меня друзья при мне стараются вообще не пить
<[Raiden]> или как доппинг в некоторых случаях
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: пиво наоборот ослабляет
<[Raiden]> я уж на водку перешел )
<vladgobelen> И водка тоже.
<[Raiden]> мелкая доза нет
<vladgobelen> Просто у пива хороший вкус. А остальное - мифы.
<[Raiden]> пиво горькая моча на вкус
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> ты не пил пива)
<vladgobelen> ты пил горькую мочу)
<[Raiden]> да всё пиво одинаковое по сути. Вкус прыгает в каких-то пределах, но по сути одно и тоже.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: то что продается  в магазинах - да.
<tagezi> ну, на вкус и цвет... у некоторых народов тухлая баранина является делекотесом, а римляни считали что есть нужно до тех пор пока блевать не начнёшь
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я думаю оно и разливается из одной бадьи
<[Raiden]> скандинавы некоторые едят тухлую акулу. Нехрена не вкусно, но считается по викинговски.
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Ну и где сейчас скандинавы и римляне?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Кстати, они такие не одни. Сейчас например некоторые русские считают, что пиво - вред, игры - вред. Итд итп.. Идиотизма везде хватало всегда..
<[Raiden]> наркотики как обезбаливающие используются когда больше нет ничего или в критичных случаях. И яды используются для лечение.
<[Raiden]> на самом деле даже кусок говна можно во врага запулить. Так что ... Всё имеет своё применение.
<tagezi> vladgobelen: посмотрим где вы будете через 10 лет )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а еще им можно удобрять землю
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> угу
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да,какойто ты агресивный ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> интересно, чего сейчас будет стоить собрание Святослава Рихтера?
<[Raiden]> спирт вообще считается вредным. Но иногда используется как средство доставки лекарства или как растворитель
<[Raiden]> А во франции сердечных заболеваний мало. Возможно из-за вина. Но не из-за спирта, а из-за других составляющих.
<[Raiden]> и средний возраст выше
<[Raiden]> вот такие вот дела.
<tagezi> вместо вина можно пить виноградный сок, тот же эфект будет
<vladgobelen> tagezi: а можно на руках ходить каждый день
<[Raiden]> возможно да.  А может элементы при создании вина так себя проявляют
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: то что все французы пьют вино - миф..
<[Raiden]> в прочем это байка из инета. Может там другая причина. Кмаров например меньше или соленые огурцы не едят в таких количествах ))
<vladgobelen> или не находятся в зоне боевых действий
<[Raiden]> Наверное да. Но там вообще принято.
<tagezi> или в игры меньше играю и пиво не пьют )))
<tagezi> 4710 рублей, если с озона без доставки.. круть
<[Raiden]> Я в походах замечал что когда устаешь, если грамм 50 долбануть , немного отдохнуть то можешь дальше какую-то работу выполнять. А если больше то уже всё ) Сча говорят что любая доза спиртного вредна. Но мелкие такой вот ободряющий эффект имеют.
<vladgobelen> tagezi: а корейцы и японцы, потому что пьют соке и играют в игры
<[Raiden]> может быть потому что расширение вен происходит.
<vladgobelen> а немцы, потому что занимаются сексом извращенным и пьют пиво
<vladgobelen> угу, слышали мы эту логику
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/156611/
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в походах не всегда так получается, хотя в больших категориях, помоему, даже по раскладке положено
<vladgobelen> Hello, this is Linus Torvalds and I pronounce pulseaudio like puphhh..kzshh..pshhh
<[Raiden]> PulseAudio это да... У меня почти нет к нему претензий. Но вот системные события скайпа так до сих пор и хрюкают )
<vladgobelen> почему у меня не хрюкают?)
<[Raiden]> в кде кстати раньше свой был демон artsd
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<[Raiden]> может с железом связано конкретным
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я вообще, если честно, не слышал чтобы с пульсом были такие проблемы. В убунту он просто создавал проблемы, что нифига не работало. А в других системах с ним проблем не было.
<vladgobelen> но как не начнешь читать - везде жалобы
<tagezi> [Raiden]: так ты наверное так до сих пор и бурчишь только, а посмотриеть так и не посмотрел )
<[Raiden]> ага
<tagezi> :d
<[Raiden]> я им редко пользуюсь. )
<tagezi> бин, это пять минут ))
<tagezi> блин*
<[Raiden]> в гугле много вылезает по скайпу и пульсу. фиг знает как искать )
<tagezi> :D
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: да удали ты его и все
<tagezi> ага, а заодно можно и комп выкинуть, в игры лучше на приставках играть )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Назови хотя бы одну причину использовать пульс
<vladgobelen> например приставки неудобны для стратегий
<vladgobelen> а пульс тебе зачем?
<tagezi> хороший вопрос... а такой ответ пойдёт? мне он нравиться
<tagezi> Western Digital My Book Live DUO, WDBVHT0060JCH-EESN, 6ТБ, черный
<tagezi> 14 220 р
<vladgobelen> tagezi: это инструмент.. он не может нравится или нет. Он нужен для определенной цели
<tagezi> ))) круто, скоро у нас будут на пару Пб винты )))
<tagezi> vladgobelen: хорошая логика, только вот топор - это инструмент, а фискарс -это фирма которая делает хорошие топоры )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: А ты пытаешься юзать не топор, а пилораму для рубки дров
<vladgobelen> потому что она тебе нравится
<vladgobelen> причем ты ее даже не включаешь. ты поднимаешь ее руками и таки рубишь дрова)
<tagezi> у тебя очень интересные точки зрения. ты не пытался тисать филосовские трактаты.. ну например тема "Как годать по облакам" очень нынче популярна говорят?)
<[Raiden]> в этоой коробке скорее всего в по 3тб в рейд 0
<tagezi> [Raiden]: наверное
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Просто ты не понимаешь зачем нужна пилорама, но используешь ее, потому что тебе сказали, что так нужно.
<tagezi> но я сейчас прицениваюсь к 2тб, они есть нормальные, и всего 3500 стоют
<tagezi> vladgobelen: а как писать сразу с микрофона и из файла например?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Ты начал гуглить зачем нужен пульс?)
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Он нужен например для использования нескольких звуковых устройств.
<tagezi> нет, я расматриваю винты )
<vladgobelen> Ты их используешь?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: я не знаю что ты имеешь в виду под "писать из файла"
<tagezi> у менятакое впечатление создаёться, что ты мне сам ставил систему )
<tagezi> ну например каждый день мне приходиться снимать звук со звуковой и микрофона, одновременно
<vladgobelen> это не то
<tagezi> что не то? винты не то?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: например если тебе нужно вывести звук одновременно (разный) на колонки, наушники и гарнитуру
<tagezi> а насколько для винта вообще нужен усби 3?
<vladgobelen> А как пульс связан с винтом то?
<tagezi> vladgobelen: круто, спасибо.. пошёл сносить пульс? ты даволен? ))
<vladgobelen> Да мне то пофигу
<vladgobelen> мне просто было интересно зачем именно ты его юзаешь
<tagezi> vladgobelen:  я вообще винты расматриваю, это ты тут о пусльсе балакаешь )
<shenmue> 4 часа это утро?
<tagezi> нет, вечер )
<vladgobelen> shenmue: у нас 10 утра)
<shenmue> мне просто интересно когда ночь заканчивается
<vladgobelen> shenmue: А вообще, все что после полуночи и до полудня - утро
<tagezi> shenmue: я всегда думал... если по циферблату то с 10 утра до 6 вечера это день, с 10 вечера до 6 утра это ночь )))
<vladgobelen> tagezi: А утро когда?
<tagezi> а утро и вечер в промежутках )
<vladgobelen> То есть не существует пять часов утра?
<tagezi> если утро начинается с 6 то несуществует )
<tagezi> но лично для тебя, пожалуйста )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: https://www.google.ru/search?q=5+часов+утра&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:ru:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<tagezi> vladgobelen: да ради бога )
<shenmue> У́тро — часть суток, следующая за ночью и предшествующее дню. В русском языке точный временной интервал со словом «утро» не связан.
<shenmue> ыыы
<tagezi> shenmue: угу.. так что ты поднял филосовскую проблему )
<vladgobelen> shenmue: я тебе могу дать точное определение утра. И даже два.
<tagezi> 2 точных определегния, интересно а какое из них точнее? ))
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Оба точные и с друг другом не связанные)
<shenmue> нука жги
<vladgobelen> shenmue: 1) Утро - это после полуночи и до полудня. 2) Утро, когда проснулся.
<tagezi> когда следующий скачек с развити винчестеров намечается... а то меня прям разрывает.. не хочу огромный, но хочу 2 Тб )))
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Уже начался - ссд
<tagezi> ссд как внешний винт?
<vladgobelen> Как винт в принципе.
<shenmue> влад знаешь в долеком будущем когда будут заселены планеты в системе двойных звезд то будут проблемы с определением слова утро
<tagezi> мне внешний нужен
<vladgobelen> tagezi: А как внешний - особенно. Там нет движущихся частей. Он надежнее
<shenmue> зато циклы перезаписи
<tagezi> второе определение точнее кстати, так говорит о конкретном времени, но тогда утро длиться мгновение )
<shenmue> человек не мгновенно просыпается кстати
<tagezi> это зависит от того что называть просыпанием )
<tagezi> не, ссд отставить, не люблю я его.. пусть недобуки апла на нём сидят.. я пока с ним подожду
<vladgobelen> shenmue: не, ты не понял.. приведу пример: "Я проснулся в 3 часа утра." "Я проснулся в 13 часов утра". "Я проснулся в 21 час утра"
<shenmue> можно точнее. Человек всегда просыпаеться утром =)
<tagezi> я же говорю, ему писать филосовские трактаты нужно )
<vladgobelen> shenmue: )
<shenmue> правда как говорит википедия это определение работает только для русскихх =)
<tagezi> shenmue: да, в английском принято немного по другому )
<shenmue> пойдет от обратного. если не известны временные значения утра значит надо посмотреть на интервалы других времени суток
<shenmue> оставшее время останеться под утро как раз
<shenmue> помню на работе спорили. заваривать дожирак около пяти минут. так вот. около пяти минут это сколько?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Очевидно же. День с полудня до 18-00
<vladgobelen> вечер с 18-00 до полуночи
<shenmue> хм говорят же 5 вечера
<vladgobelen> И что?
<vladgobelen> ты еще скажи что в моих рассчетах ночи нету)
<tagezi> говорят по разному ))) и 5 часов вечера и 5 часов дня
<shenmue> короче непонятки у нас со временем какие то
<vladgobelen> со временем как раз все точно.
<vladgobelen> А вот с субъективным определением у всех поразному..
<shenmue> никто не втыкает что щас вообще. это как так?
<tagezi> помоему, если серьёзно, то в каждом регеоне немного по разному принято говорить, и правильно будет так как там принято )))
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Кем принято?
<tagezi> ну, как пример, более конкретная вещь. повесить - вся страна за уралом говорит повешать )
<vladgobelen> не говорит
<tagezi> ага )
<tagezi> типа я не слышал )
<shenmue> там говорят растрелять
<vladgobelen> мало ли что ты от кого слышал
<shenmue> а то повешанье не гуманно
<Redfield> блин поставил себе tor exit node , а сюда непускает (
<tagezi> Redfield: нафига он нужен?
<shenmue> теперь про бесмертие на вики читаю. вы знали что некоторые виды гидр биологически бессмертны?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: и не только гидр
<Redfield> tagezi,  да так помоч сети tor хотел
<vladgobelen> shenmue: вообще много видов бессмертны
<shenmue> хм...
<vladgobelen> shenmue: вот только это порождает проблемы
<shenmue> я вообще забыл зачем я в вики полез
<vladgobelen> shenmue: развиваться они не могут.. и рано или поздно перерастают среду обитания
<vladgobelen> или среда их пожирает
<shenmue> кстати если человек просит разбудить его утром как выполнить такую просьбу?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Спросить во сколько
<tagezi> заставить его заснуть и разбудить )
<shenmue> утром
<tagezi> Redfield: я думаю это не для саюза.. с нашими каналами связи )
<tagezi> shenmue: не, выже тут пол часа лясами точили что утро тогда когда проснулся )
<Redfield> у мну 50 мегабит , хотел выделить 1 метр )
<tagezi> Redfield: у меня 12, но вчера больше 64 кб не выдавало
<shenmue> как мы выяснили утро оно индивидуально для каждого.
<shenmue> значит надо разбудить человека после того как уснет и до того как сам проснется
<tagezi> shenmue: если конкретно на примере меня и моей жены, то это значит в 10 часов.. так как для меня в 10 утро заканчивается, а раньше я её будуть не буду так как хочу что  бы выспалась
<tagezi> shenmue: качни себе книгу "смотри в корень" тебе наверное будет интересно почитать
<shenmue> влом
<Redfield> ленивец
<shenmue> tagezi знаешь про стакан с водой? определение оптимиста и пессемиста?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/1//56/761/56761563_optimist_pessimist_i_realist.jpg
<tagezi> ну.. да.. писимист - это счастливый человек? потому что считает: завтра будет хуже чем сегодня, значит сегодня самый лучший момент жить? )
<shenmue> не все знают что там еще два варианта ответов есть
<shenmue> vladgobelen =)
<tagezi> shenmue: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B0%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%86%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9,_%D0%9F%D1%91%D1%82%D1%80_%D0%92%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87
<tagezi> блин
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/OkbXr
<shenmue> хром?
<tagezi> у меня да ))
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Маковецкий,_Пётр_Васильевич а вот ссылка в опере
<shenmue> нормольная как у людей =)
<vladgobelen> потому что опера не следует стандартам)
<shenmue> а*
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ у меня тольк эта часть так работает
<vladgobelen> tagezi: дальше идет русский текст в утф, как я понимаю.. По стандарту у тебя все верно отработало
<tagezi> Маковецкий,_Пётр_Васильевич она не считает ссылкой
<shenmue> vladgobelen как раз следует. css кстати с подачи оперы и они это продвигали
<vladgobelen> shenmue: в нормальных браузерах (например в фф) по стандарту идет как у него в хроме, но всегда можно настроить если хочется как в опере.
<tagezi> shenmue: мне твою ссылку приходиться копировать и вставлять
<vladgobelen> tagezi: А это уже баг ирк-клиента. Для таких случаев практически стандарт и был введен.
<tagezi> а вот то что у меня почему консоль не нормально общается с буфером обмена это вопрос.. с какого рожна у меня там 2 ссылки остаёться
<shenmue> странный стандарт. нечитабельных ссылок
<vladgobelen> shenmue: они читабельны для всех
<shenmue> на сайтах у вас в адрессе тоже такая фигня что ли?
<vladgobelen> а вот если ты ее перегонишь в русский утф - уже нет
<tagezi> нет, у меня всё по руски пишет с строке
<shenmue> ну и по моему вставлять должно то что скопировал?
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Неа. Только если это указано специально. Иначе будет универсальное отображение "левых" языков
<tagezi> shenmue: у меня вичат, и твоего образца ссылка для меня вообще не ссылка
<tagezi> хотя наверное есть какойнить плагин.. только в лом.. легче сокращенные пользовать )
<shenmue> странно. тут юникод. на википедии юникод
<shenmue> а ссылка какая то кривая
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-30
<tagezi> кстати, книжка на либрусек есть
<vladgobelen> http://flibusta.net/b/263722/read вот эта интереснее
<shenmue> ну а причем тут пришельцы то?
<tagezi> потупить прикольны.. )
<Redfield> в первых результатах поиска много шлака в поисковике - типа отправте смс , видно книга распространена
<tagezi> Redfield: эм? ты про что?
<Redfield> про смотри в корень
<tagezi> Redfield: я же написал, на либрусеке есть )
<tagezi> хотя тут столько тролингабыло уже )
<shenmue> меня завтра в гугле разабнють
<oxothuk> камрады, доброго времени суток
<oxothuk> подскажите плз, как узнать какой php скрипт создает больше всего нагрузки на сервер?
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<andrex> упс
<tacirus> Пиплы, привет
<tacirus> кто юзал Зенити
<tacirus> есть вопрос
<shenmue> доброе утро
<shenmue> для тех кто юзал Зенити
<shenmue> У tacirus	есть вопрос =)
<SergeyIT> и киржаковити?
<spectrum> Привет. наверняка баянистая тема. Как переместить панель юнити вниз?
<tacirus> да всё уже, ответили
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> оказывается все просто
<baronos> spectrum: нельзя её вниз, религия буквы Г непозволяет
<spectrum> меня просто окончательно таки задолбал mate, вот в юнити все ок, но панель снизу хочу )
<shenmue> ну как бы гугл и тема очень толстая уже
<baronos> крысу попробуй
<spectrum> а что гугл? Там есть 2 способа,которые не работают в 12.04
<baronos> значит нельзя
<baronos> ну или, скрой панель сделай задержку большую, а вниз там кайро-док или доки)
<spectrum> да мне именно эта нравится)
<spectrum> но внизу :P
<shenmue> jrtq
<shenmue> окей*
<baronos> ставь 11.10 и делай вниз
<shenmue> тогда повверни сам монитор =)
<spectrum> okay
<shenmue> есть еще тру способ. повернуть картинку в монике
<tacirus> Колеге справа поставили 12.04 и теперь она мучается :)
<shenmue> ты еще вин8 не видел. так что это тренировка пока что =)
<tacirus> :)
<spectrum> вин8 - видел и юзал, ничего страшного
<spectrum> как раз очень на юнити даш похоже
<baronos> О_О метро на даш походит?)
<skai-falkorr> https://plus.google.com/u/0/112795724355745109011/posts/HT4vgDziusS
<ivgenij_> test
<ubuntuhelp> ivgenij_, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> ну вот,придется этот кроссоверполучать
<ivgenij_> что значит понг понг понг?
<SergeyIT> это так голова от стены отскакивает )
<ivgenij_> всем привет
<ivgenij_> есть проблема стоит у меня Убунту 12.10 так вот в ней не работает bletooth
<SergeyIT> с этим на форум лучше
<ivgenij_> в системе он определяется драйвер стоит, но не включается
<tech-desk> напиши в багзиллу
<SergeyIT> ivgenij_, а что за сигнезуб?
<tech-desk> Кстати,второй день идет эра динозавров
<spectrum> где лежат иконки приложений unity? Которые отображаются на панеле. /usr/share/icons?
<ivgenij_> sergeyIT: даже не знаю ))
<[Raiden]> моя картинка , в коментах ещё несколько. http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8398201
<[Raiden]> подтвердили всетаки. Вообще, ниразу небыло что бы не подтвердили, у меня на лоре.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35203
<deniska> [Raiden]: жалкая пародия на настоящие кеды (:
<[Raiden]> это и есть настоящие
<deniska> не, настоящим было кде3
<deniska> а дальше уже какая-то гадость :3
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> дальше стало ощутимо лучше. Т.е. развитие  и новизну невозможно не почувстовать. И композит и новые функции и куча плазмойдов.  Новые программы в составе с возросшим функционалом.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> т.е. прошло всего года 3  , а прогресс на лицо  )
<[Raiden]> в гноме же появилась копия метасити с композитом привязанная к столу и стало ощутимо меньше кода и функций
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это обычно называется регрессия
<tacirus> с какими параметрами сделать удобный вывод top в файл?
<[Raiden]> принтскрин )
<[Raiden]> топ интерактивная программа. Я не знаю как выводить в файл.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере если без ключей
<tagezi> а нафига её в файл?
<tacirus> да у меня куча лишних процессов из-за Zenity
<tagezi> чтобы найти типа процес который больее всего иногда забивает память?
<tacirus> у меня баш скрипт запускает окно с оповещением через Zenity и вот этот процесс с подпроцессами от Zenity висят
<artus> и че, убить их нельзя чтоль? смысл те в топ пялитцо ?
<tacirus> я не знаю пока как написать скрипт , чтобы он уби процессы по приложению что ли
<tagezi> там ман не плохой такой, полистай
<artus> killall zenity
<tacirus> artus: а как их убить, когда бы там 10 хотя бы было а там сотни две
<tagezi> artus: а мож он не хочет их убивать )
<tacirus> хм килол зенити - интресно
<tacirus> а я не знал как это делается
<tacirus> artus: вот спасибо
<tacirus> было более 500 процессов стало 100
<tacirus> :)
<artus> tacirus, killall -9 zenity
<tacirus> для чего -9?
<artus> для убить всег нафиг без разговоров и сожалений
<tacirus> :) кровавый мясник
<skai-falkorr> мейлрушники даже английский не знают
<[Raiden]> tacirus: поищи примеры на зенити. Может пишешь криво
<[Raiden]> не просто же так они в памяти остаются
<tacirus> Может и не просто. Но я вот думал, что всплыло окно и умерло, а оно оказывается - нет.
<tagezi> artus: а помаске можно убивать?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: эт ты про переводы ими игр?)
<artus> tagezi, да вроде как
<skai-falkorr> эт я про их попытки выйти на международный рынок.они не смогли честно написать spam service for all. read all your spam
<skai-falkorr> вместо этого написали какую то бодрую хрень
<vladgobelen> Так уже не попытки. Они вполне уже вышли.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: пока попытки
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Или иннова не относится к мэйлу никак?
<skai-falkorr> они еще не вышли
<skai-falkorr> но домен заняли
<tagezi> artus: както так kill all *kde* ? ))
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ты в курсе что произошел самый страшный кошмар игроков линейки?)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Инова заняла европейский рынок)
<skai-falkorr> они поняли, что они тупые задроты и никому не нужны?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: )))
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: На фоне захвата европейских серверов Инновой даже задротов становится жалко..
<skai-falkorr> больных на голову всегда должно быть жалко
<vladgobelen> не всегда.. Но в этом случае жалко
<[Raiden]> терять свой клан, раскачанный персов тяжко
<[Raiden]> нных
<[Raiden]> так что лучше не начинать )
<artus> таак вот что стало причиной ярых проведей на тему кубунты
<artus> :D
<spectrum> http://itmages.ru/image/view/738916/3c2f85ea по-моему вполне красивое решение по моему вопросу (как жеж переместить панель юнити вниз)
<spectrum> осталось только значек скайпа из зеленого в серый перекрасить
<spectrum> и будь все по феншую
<baronos> скайп не перекрасить вроде как
<spectrum> хм, видимо из-за того,чтоиконка динамичная и зависит от статуса :( походу анимация
<artus> spectrum, неть, она вкомпилена у них намертво
<spectrum> хнык :(
<spectrum> а домашная папка тогда где валяется? share/pixmaps или icons?
<baronos> [Raiden]: ваш кторрент умеет качать последовательно с начала?
<vladgobelen> baronos: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/2539.png
<vladgobelen> baronos: хмм.. а забавно реализованно. Оно дает "низкий приоритет" тем файлам, что не в очереди и высокий нужному
<[Raiden]> baronos: Вроде нет. qbittorent умеет
<[Raiden]> я им пользуюсь
<baronos> ариа тогда будем продолжать использовать)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Скрины выше смотри. Умеет.
<[Raiden]> Ну я не буду спорить, т.к. не пользуюсь )
<vladgobelen> даже не так.. он дает высочайший приоритет тому, что первый в очереди и нормальный следущему за ним
<vladgobelen> остальным низкий
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: Мне кажется ты не понял суть вопроса.
<vladgobelen> удобно...
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ?
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: вопрос был про скачку начала и конца файла, а потом блоки последовательно.
<[Raiden]> для предпросмотра\просмотра налету
<baronos> я  не так выразился, качает файл с 0 до конца, а не частями. (не помню как этоправильно называется)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ну, он так и пытается качать
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: на твоем скриншоте это не показано. Там только приоритет загрузки файлов, котоырй есть везде.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Загрузка файла дет автоматом от начала.
<[Raiden]> так не должно быть
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/2540.png
<vladgobelen> по возможности конечно
<[Raiden]> ну видно же что скачаныне части раскиданы )
<vladgobelen> Ну я и говорю - по возможности
<tagezi> все кдешники делают 10 дел одновременно?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: У меня очередь не была выставлена
<spectrum> в unity есть верхняя панелька с индикаторами..можно поменять еец цвет отдельно?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я о ней даже незнал, пока он не спросил. вот он и качал разные файлы одновременно
<[Raiden]> tagezi: а ты сидиш ьи смотришь как выполняется 1 задача?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, если я браузере копаюсь, то фильм мне некогда смотреть.. а на скачки я не пялюсь вообще, потому что он сам скажет когда закончит )
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: кторент не умеет качать последовательно. Твой собственынй скриншот это подтверждает. Ну нужно изобретать какие-то домыслы.
<tagezi> чо его гипнотизировать то )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Как ты думаешь, показ видео во время загрузки возможен без последовательной загрузки файла?
<[Raiden]> конечно да
<[Raiden]> и при непоследовательной возможен, пока не заикнется.
<skai-falkorr> конечно да
<skai-falkorr> и даже заикаться не будет
<[Raiden]> в этом вся разница
<skai-falkorr> просто не будет проигрывать последовательно
<[Raiden]> смотря какой кусок ещё не скачался и какой прейер. Некотоыре останвоятся
<[Raiden]> л
<[Raiden]> прей лол
<[Raiden]> download and prey
<[Raiden]> вы мне кстати косяк нашли. в кубитторент 3.0.5 не вижу галки последовательной скачки. А была.
<[Raiden]> http://atnow.yomu.ru/img/scr/qBittorrent.png
<tagezi> чо, отменили?
<SergeyIT> неча в онлайне смотреть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: может там что-то есть типа плагинов и раньше был установденый.. это же на кути написаное, а там удобно функционал добавлять плагинами
<[Raiden]> фиг его знает ) Всегда было
<tagezi> или раньше был встроеный, а сейчас вынесли, ибо посчитаели 17:08:57 )))
<[Raiden]> такое ощущение что пропало в 12.10. Может мантейнер пакета постарался. Надо найти сторонний пакет проверки для )
<spectrum> [17:25:12] thespekky: а нах тебе дебиан? [17:25:21] Александр Козлов: убунту сломал (c) знакомый
<artus> @kban spectrum 3600 иди проветрись
<[Raiden]> надо был осидеть на лтс. После поломанных эйпов  в гстримере, непонятка с кубитторент вторая серьёзная тема )
<[Raiden]> может конечно автор передумал и убрал опцию - я не в курсе.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: опять бубнишь? ))
<[Raiden]> ну вроде того
<[Raiden]> сча с помощью виртуалки и другого дистар проверю местаня проблема или нет. Это быстрее чем собирать
<[Raiden]> кто бы ещё научил быстро печатать без опечаток )
<tech-desk> словарь)
<[Raiden]> кстати, есть такая програмка ktouch
<tacirus> реально бьет током, если протапал мимо?
<tagezi> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fa/Ktouch.png
<tacirus> Рекомендую электроды к мочкам ушей
<tagezi> это чо, коды знаков набирать чтоли?
<tacirus> Я тоже как-то начинал учиться вслепую, но бросил
<tacirus> все времени якобы нет
<tagezi> йз - новый символ на этом уровне )))))
<tagezi> жесть.. программа наверное для суперменов )))
<tagezi> слепая печать не спасает от опечаток к сожалению, она просто позволяет их быстрее делать
<tagezi> а вот беглое чтение позволяет их не замечать
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> zhzhesh
<tagezi> лан, до встречи
<tacirus> как по англицки слово cdthyenm (ghbkjl;tybt
<tacirus> свернуть (прилодение)
<tacirus> приложение
<tech-desk> Minimize Window?
<tech-desk> application?
<tech-desk> уроки английского тут будут проходить?
<andrex> неа, точно нет
<andrex> )
<tacirus> я использовал : collpase into the tray
<tacirus> collapse
<tech-desk> coolpase)
<tacirus> Кто знает хоткей чтобы свернуть спредшит в трей7
<SergeyIT> в юнити трея нет
<tacirus> ну куда-нть
<tech-desk> Win-D аххаха
<tacirus> кстати, проблема в том, что у соседки 12.04 и когда она жмет у себя в левом верхнем углу на иконку свернуть, ее документ закрывается
<tacirus> Это в Каке
<tacirus> Калке
<SergeyIT> это вряд ли
<tacirus> Да, я все возможные варианты просомтрел в настройках. Видимо, единственный вариант - это настроить шорты в менеджере окно
<tacirus> окон
<tacirus> Эта панелька слева тупит у не то и дло. То контакты не открываются, то еще что-то
<tacirus> Жуть я в шоке от этой панели, все такое крупное, детское
<SergeyIT> пусть откроет другой документ и посмотрит в меню окна, там и предыдущий документ возможно будет
<tacirus> Ну открыть -то можно только неудобно. Ей пообщели вернуть старую версию системы :)
<tacirus> пора домой :)
<tacirus> всем пока
<tacirus> до когда верну ь
<SergeyIT> интерсно, что он вернет (
<[Raiden]> проверил. Галка глобально пропала. 12.10 убунта реабилитирована. нужно использовать кубитторент 2.9.х
<[Raiden]> если нужна такая опция и ещё кажется было в vuse
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], вас там не засыпало снегом?
<[Raiden]> сегодня нет
<SergeyIT> так над Москвой снег http://meteoinfo.by/radar/?q=RUKT
<baronos> москва большая видать сильно)
<[Raiden]> а да, сча идёт. Даже не снег и мелкие замерзшие капельки
<baronos> мчс по тв предупреждает об этом)
<[Raiden]> стук по подоконнику слышно
<[Raiden]> ледяной дождь наверное
<[Vd]> привет всем!
<[Vd]> ктонибудь настраивал wake-on-lan?
<[Vd]> у меня очень интересная проблема с ним
<[Vd]> машина включается сразу после выключения, но только через раз... причем не важно, я её в poweroff отправили или в suspend-to-ram
<[Vd]> ктонибудь сталкивался?
<skai-falkorr> проблема в сетевушке?или в бп?
<[Vd]> сеть встроенная на материнке...
<[Vd]> биос обновил только что до свежего
<[Vd]> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H
<[Vd]> чтото кроме ubuntu-server туда ставить не пытался...
<[Vd]> вся машина новая
<[Vd]> в /proc/acpi/wakeup запретил все кроме сетевушки и pwrbtn
<[Vd]> не знаю что и делать..
<[Vd]> пытался шутдаунить её по cron, а перед этим вынимал сетевой кабель - реакция та же самая...
<[Vd]> syslog ничего интересного не показывает.... куда еще можно копать?
<[Vd]> работает как надо строго через раз...
<[Vd]> гугл только про windows пшиет...
<shenmue> а мне кажеться в железках дело
<[Raiden]> напиши на форум. Лучше на все какие найдешь про линукс.
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе )
<[Vd]> сдается мне, что проблема аппаратная.... но как диагностировать....
<shenmue> хотя кстати уменя было что машина не выключается. куллеры круттяся , сигнала нет и хард остановлен
<[Vd]> ставить винду ой как не хочется....
<shenmue> без харда включить и выключить
<shenmue> в биосе так зайти поковырятся
<[Vd]> да уже...
<[Vd]> там и настроек то нет...
<shenmue> ну результать без ос какой?
<[Raiden]> делаеш ьпод вин раздел небольшой, делаешь бекапы. На любой чих типа вирусов октатываешь. А больше там проблем нет
<[Vd]> shenmue: попробую сейчас.... вот только как её загасить правильно.... сейчас соображу....
<shenmue> кнопкой
<shenmue> выкл которая
<[Vd]> нету )))
<shenmue> хорошо
<[Vd]> сейчас найду кнопку...
<shenmue> тогда кнопка вкл
<[Vd]> недоделанный системник... переделывал корпус, кнопки все оторвал...
<shenmue> она и будет заодно выкл
<shenmue> у меня вообще плата на картонке валяется =)
<[Vd]> так... винты сдернул...
<[Vd]> ы
<[Vd]> так она вообще не включается
<[Vd]> shenmue: после кнопки она по wol не включается вообще
<scratchx[x]> народ чем потестить винт? что то прям часто начал как то странно стучать
<scratchx[x]> как будто заедает что то
<[Vd]> shenmue: выключение по кнопке дает абсолютно тот же эффект...
<[Vd]> само включается через раз
 * [Vd] рвет волосы во всех местах
<scratchx[x]> или как смарт посмотреть? мож там че интересное будет
<scratchx[x]> народ а у ubuntu есть минимал cd?
<skai-falkorr> scratchx[x]: есть
<scratchx[x]> а где взять?
<scratchx[x]> хочу пока винт ваще не здох на другой накатить систему
<skai-falkorr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<scratchx[x]> skai-falkorr: а есть смысл ставит 64 битную?
<skai-falkorr> да
<scratchx[x]> эххх нихрена се минимал 30 мб
<scratchx[x]> чеж там вообще есть?
<skai-falkorr> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-J4GtXTv3AMY/UI6sWJGtLwI/AAAAAAAAFCY/TpRCGZHjC08/s731/li.jpg
<skai-falkorr> scratchx[x]: сетевой установщик
<scratchx[x]> аа ясно т.е в конце я получу те же иксы и юнити тока из сети?
<scratchx[x]> skai-falkorr: у меня всего 2 гига оперативы точно лутше поставить 64 битную?
<scratchx[x]> какие плюсы?
<skai-falkorr> @voice scratchx[x]
<scratchx[x]> че эта?
<skai-falkorr> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-2s7ynV_fwbk/UI9fLXHF1qI/AAAAAAAB3e4/KNB9TTYQk3s/w497-h373/yay.png
<skai-falkorr> это слово из пяти букв. очень простое. и сделать в нем ошибку - оскорбление всех людей
<skai-falkorr> @voice "scratchx[x]"
<skai-falkorr> чертовы скобочки
<deniska> scratchx[x]: в минимале установщик текстовый и конфигурируемый
<deniska> можно установить только весьма базовую систему
<deniska> но интернет при этом всё равно нужен
<deniska> в 64-битном режиме есть 64-битные регистры и их вообще больше (:
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: с 4 было бы точно. С 2 гб если только уложишся в них по задачам )
<[Raiden]> умнож примерно текущий жор на два. Если это меньше 2гбю получится, то можешь ставить смело.
<scratchx[x]> могу 32 битную?
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> 64битную
<shenmue> [Vd]  знач железки
<[Raiden]> http://www.thg.ru/technews/images/huawei_honor_2-291012.jpg  - фотку щенка грамотно подобрали )
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<SKonst> а что так тихо? у всех всё работает?
<[Raiden]> у  кого всё сломано те не дошли :)
<SKonst> [Raiden], а у тех, кто собирается сломать?
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<tagezi> всем привет )
<baronos> надо сломать кде
<tagezi> зачем?
<baronos> бесит оно)
<tagezi> baronos: нада поставить его, посмотреть, чо там бесить то может )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а если кде ставить на виртуалку, сколько ему памяти отдать, при условии что у меня всего 4?
<baronos> 3999 :D
<tagezi> не, тогда он работать совсем не будет
<SKonst> tagezi, гига хватит
<baronos> а вообще на нетбуке шустрый кде :) 2гига, 2проца 256 видео
<[Raiden]> tagezi: у меня 32 бит версия в вируталке , сча посмотрел , там выделено 805
<tagezi> гига ему хватит? а он в свап не будет ... эм.. обращаться?
<SKonst> tagezi, хватит
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у тебя виртуабокс да?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> вмваре на самом деле лучше. Н отам бывает проблема с тем что гостевые дрова более не поспевают за версиями ядер и иксов чем в вбоксе.
<tagezi> ясно.. тогда попробую, посмотрю что там бесит бароноса )
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Есть контакт.
<istorik> у кого ни будь есть под укой мануал по созданию deb пакета?
<tagezi> укой?
<istorik> *рукой =) там наверняка еще пару ошибок найти можно
<baronos> google build deb
<istorik> а если мне еще и самому исходники писать =)
<Sergey_IT> istorik, зачем самому... все уже придумано до нас
<istorik> Sergey_IT, ну я не разработчик прорммы, но помогаю. точнее отвечаю за запуск прогрммы на linux (ubuntu). Вот и задался вмжностью запихнуть все в deb
<tagezi> а есть почтовый клиен с возможностью групировок писем как в джимайле?
<istorik> tagezi, а чем thunderbird не нравится?
<tagezi> а он разве групирует письма от разных пользователей по теме письма?
<Kyshtynbai> тебе пицот человек, что ли, пишут...
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<tagezi> ну вллюще у меня ящик юзается много.. да и удобно, когда через пол года вдруг отвечают не нужно лазить и смотреть что ты там тогда на калякал )
<tagezi> вллюще = вообще )
<[Raiden]> в нем фильтры есть
<istorik> <tagezi>, группирует, если тема письма ответная
<[Raiden]> istorik: на форуме есть раздел про сборку.
<tagezi> из вас ктонить пользуется gmail?
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> istorik: но для начала можно это http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/
<[Raiden]> tagezi: их ифейсом нет, почтой - да
<tagezi> istorik: http://habrahabr.ru/post/78094/
<tagezi> [Raiden]: посту можно и майлом получать.. для этого не нужны гуи
<[Raiden]> сча все почтовики имеют вебморды
<[Raiden]> я предпочитаю громоптицу
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в гугле именно фейс очень хорошо проработан, очень удобен
<[Raiden]> наверное я вырос в то время когда было принято хранить всё оффлайн
<[Raiden]> мне удобней единая морда клюбому почтовику и ощущение что письма у меня
<tagezi> у меня есть темы которые уже лет по 6 тянуться, и когда это сразу всё в кучке - это очень удобно, и не нужно строить фильтры.. он сам отбирает письма и твои и чужие и складывает их в порядке отправки
<[Raiden]> а не где-то там
<baronos> tagezi: gmail гуд)
<tagezi> baronos: да, только нужно понять его, тогда сразу всё останоаиться спамопомойкой )
<[Vd]> shenmue: спасибо. Буду копать!
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://itmages.ru/image/view/739600/223ad1d3 http://itmages.ru/image/view/739600/223ad1d3
<tagezi> как пример ))) и в любой момент можешь вернуться и почитать, чо тебе там писали когдато )))
<[Raiden]> в любом почтовике нормальном есть фильтры и сортинг нарпимер по дате )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты странный.. вот ты пиаришь кде, всё говоришь "а тут это делается 2 (в 5, в 10) раз быстрее", а когда тебе показываешь штуку которая вообще одни щелчком мыши делает вместо настроки фильтров, ты упираешься )
<[Raiden]> каким щелчком?
<[Raiden]> и что я буду делать в другой почте с твоим щелчком. У меня почта не только на гмыле
<tagezi> просто, щелкаешь на письмо )))
<tagezi> а другие почты по этому и фиговы, у них ифей неочем
<[Raiden]> а строка поиска с лейблом тогда зачем
<baronos> ну, там можно сделать чтоб со всяких емейлов приходило на гмаил)
<baronos> у меня с яндека и майлру на гмаил идет)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: строка поиска для особых случаев, капример когда тебе нужно найти что-то типа "валенок" и он ищет вообще по всей почте
<tagezi> baronos: у  еня они для спама.. на форуме там зарегиться, если я один раз там буду.. ещё где, что бы глаза не мозолило )
<[Raiden]> в тундербирде ест ьправый пкм, открыть в разговоре
<[Raiden]> так что я пока поживу без онлайн морд.
<baronos> консоль в кде на ctrl+click ссылку не открывает :(
<tagezi> [Raiden]: нужно пощупать, что-то я ничего не помню подобного...
<tagezi> кстати вопрос по тому и был, что хочу уйти от вебморды, а замены нет
<[Raiden]> baronos: зато открывает по пкм
<[Raiden]> а если выделить то будет ещё поиск и не только в гугле.
<tagezi> кстати, чем переконвертить в m4r музыку?
<baronos> лишнее для меня это,как и почти все в кде))
<[Raiden]> на лишнее не щелкай )
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<baronos> дык его так много, уменя такое ощущение, что я за бортом какого то космического корабля. хотя всего то надо скопировать\вырезать\вставить :D
<[Raiden]> это делается как и везде. Прадва ещё клиппер есть, атм можно объединить 2 буфера в 1 если надо выделение и клипборд или навесить действие по регекспу.
<[Raiden]> например автоматом открывать качалку или бразуер можно
<[Raiden]> на урл
<tagezi> чото у меня зависла установка кде намертво
<[Raiden]> я правда не пользовался. Только как менеджером клипборда
<[Raiden]> tagezi: галок не ставил всё качать, обновлять?
<[Raiden]> может качает
<tagezi> не.. сети нет
<tagezi> лан, потом поставлю...
<[Raiden]> не судьба видимо )
<[Raiden]> а я как юнити запускаю у меня постоянн овылетает что-нить
<[Raiden]> и ещё почему-то обновление вбокса и гостевых дров не убрало тормоза
<[Raiden]> такое ощущение что всеравно на процессоре отрисовывает
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1030/h_1351626160_1582671_cbb0ac5c83.png
<tagezi> кстати, да.. у меня первая после обновленя ошибка была сечас, когда устанавливал кде, а так вообще всё чисто )))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> интересно, а сламав вообще работает? )
<tagezi> clamav
<tagezi> а то его уже юзаю наверное года два, а он тихий такой, ни разу ничего не пикнул
<scratchx[x]> кто может смарт винта посмотреть и сказать как оно поживает?
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1318989/
<[Raiden]> да вроде нормально
<[Raiden]> есть более наглядынй смарт , palimpsest
<[Raiden]> из пакета gnome-disk-utilites или ак-то так
<shenmue> подозрительная 55 строчка но чорт с ней
<scratchx[x]> gnome-disk-utility
<scratchx[x]> стоит но palimpsest что т онету
<tagezi> shenmue: 55?
<tagezi> он наверное просто давно винт не дефрагментировал )
<shenmue> http://cs316524.userapi.com/v316524769/399f/-9IAXpzv628.jpg отдай своему целителю пирожок =)
<scratchx[x]> shenmue: а что там не так?
<shenmue> в том и дело что всё так
<shenmue> и это в лине подозрительно
<scratchx[x]> и что за ошибки чтения - 68 это физические проблемы или програмные?
<scratchx[x]> shenmue: не понимаю тебя, тут раньше винда стояла
<scratchx[x]> да и 55 строка вообще пустая)
<shenmue> наконец то до тебя дошло
<tagezi> ну так, дефрагментация спасёт мир )
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: а тебе чо не нравиться? винт не заводиться?
<scratchx[x]> да стоял у меня 1 винт начал переодически как то странно работать
<scratchx[x]> тук тук тук тук тук тук
<scratchx[x]> иногда несколько секунд
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1318458/
<scratchx[x]> вот его смарт
<scratchx[x]> сделал dd на второй винт вот воткнул этот тоже как то скрежетает
<tagezi> ну в первом у тебя 65 ошибок, и насколько я понимаю они все старые, а на втором нет ошибок вообще
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: и на первом ошибки связаны с журналированием системы
<scratchx[x]> так стоп http://paste.ubuntu.com/1318458/ - это смарт первого
<tagezi> так что тебе не нравиться? английского не знаешь, поставь хром
<scratchx[x]> мне не нравился стук винта
<tagezi> я те говорю по степени броска ссылок )))
<Sergey_IT> может барабашка...
<scratchx[x]> хмм т.е наоборот получается сейчас винт с ошибками???
<tagezi> да скарее вд
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: че диск то?
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: а исправить эти ошибки можно как то?
<IlyaLevin> Народ, привет. Быстрый вопрос по гиту, если кто знает. После коммита создал несколько файлов, как откатить все, чтобы директорию не чистить руками? checkout только исправил измененные, новые не удалил.
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: не понял вопроса
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: а оно тебе нужно?
<scratchx[x]> что именно?
<tagezi> чей диск... кто производитель?
<scratchx[x]> аа Western Digital
<scratchx[x]> это сейчас стоит, стуков нету но есть скрежет какой то
<tagezi> ну так -> 00:52:07 -> 00:52:18
<scratchx[x]> а? нету у меня таких строк
<tagezi> вдшные диски вообще шумные очень
<tagezi> странно что ты раньше не замечал этого
<scratchx[x]> есть еще  Seagate Momentus 5400.6
<scratchx[x]> но на нем переодиески стуки и я подумал что ему хана
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: так ошибки как тоисправить можно?
<tagezi> саведжи не юзал давно, так чо не в курсе
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: я же тебе сказал, они связаны с журналированием системы
<scratchx[x]> и че это значит?
<tagezi> тоесть почемуто она его не журнаировала
<scratchx[x]> это серьезно?
<scratchx[x]> и где ты это вообще увидел?
<[Raiden]> я увидел что сигейты. где вы увидели вд )
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1318458/ - сеагейт
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1318989/ - вд
<[Raiden]> если ест ькакие-то необычные стуки, то может и хана
<scratchx[x]> пот у сигейта были стуки
<[Raiden]> 68 это какое-то значение в рав
<[Raiden]> не обязательно 68 ошибок
<tagezi> он же показывает 68 и говорит, представлены последние 5 )
<tagezi> хотя может гугл криво переводит
<shenmue> http://cs304310.userapi.com/v304310295/4fc2/gnrYPtpZ0LI.jpg кстати куль
<tagezi> )))
<tagezi> не хватает только чайника и пряников )
<[Raiden]> у сигейта в той же строке rav value 19286007
<[Raiden]> raw
<scratchx[x]> угу
<scratchx[x]> и что это?
<tagezi> Error 66 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 10928 hours (455 days + 8 hours)
<[Raiden]> не знаю, но не обязательно количество ошибок
<tagezi> И дальше по ниспадающей.. это лог последних ошибок
<tagezi> а на сигейте он говорит что лог версии 1 и лога нет )
<tagezi> строка 78: ATA Error Count: 66 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: да и как в них разобраться?
<tagezi> насколько я понимаю.. ошибок у него всего 66 )
<tagezi> а что такое 68.. это к бабушке )
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: они там описаны вообщето )
<scratchx[x]> ну первому точно жопа
<[Raiden]> оно теперь называется gnome-disks http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1031/h_1351631427_1097615_61b4a7a4fa.png
<scratchx[x]> второй еще более менее
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: а нахера тебе стока??????
<tagezi> http://ubuntunews.ru/apps/new-gtk-theme-faience.html ктонить пробовал?
<[Raiden]> в корпус влезает. А сколько по твоему не много? Я знаю людей с десятками тб
<tagezi> [Raiden]: уменя тотже вопрос только без мата ))
<[Raiden]> да и не в этом суть. Я програмку хотел показать. рав значение сложно понять
<[Raiden]> лучше её смотреть
<[Raiden]> tagezi: что бы хранить то что нравится\нужно
<tagezi> хотя я думаю мне бы 3 тб не помешалобы.. у тестя музыка забрать )
<tagezi> музыку*
<scratchx[x]>  Raw Read Error Rate - частота ошибок при чтении данных с диска,
<scratchx[x]>       происхождение которых обусловлено аппаратной частью диска.
<[Raiden]> это я ещё не увлекаюсь кино в hd , хотя и есть с десяток.
<[Raiden]> А то бы точно не хватило )
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: ну в первой строке в этой проге у меня это же число -68
<[Raiden]> тогда может дохнет.
<scratchx[x]> оба чтоль?(((
<tagezi> а у второго за миион перевалило?
<tagezi> милион )))
<[Raiden]> ну видимо
<tagezi> второму тогда точно кырдык
<scratchx[x]> блин хренова
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: я вчера дик присмотрел... на 16 тб )
<[Raiden]> на ште кстати хдд с 107 релоками. И повились они года 2 назад. В общем если не ростут, значит  паникуйте не помрёт )
<[Raiden]> не паникуйте
<[Raiden]> т.е.
<tagezi> )
<scratchx[x]> да этому впринципе почти 5 лет
<scratchx[x]> даже почти 6 наверно
<tagezi> чем быстрее дохнет железо, тем быстрее его меняешь )
<scratchx[x]> tagezi: ну да будет повод
<scratchx[x]> тока у меня пока остался тока ноут
<tagezi> ну, купишь себе на пару тб, и поймёшь что этого мало )
<[Raiden]> опа, на 1 из винтов эррор рейт 1. Причем это самый дорогой диск из имеющихся )
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: ничего страшного.. у меня дома вообще только одни ноуты.. и старенький как сервер сейчас пашет ))
<tagezi> медиосервер )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, может из-за скочка напряжения
<tagezi> а*
<[Raiden]> может быть или пнул
<tagezi> )))
<[Raiden]> вообще всё это не надежно. не винт грохнется, так фс
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> так что самое важное лучше хотя бы 2 копии
<[Raiden]> иметь
<[Raiden]> У меня тут кстати сбой произошел при синхронизации закладок с xmarks , все подпапки в закладках пустые были
<[Raiden]> но у них хранятся бекапы да и мои есть. И в общем легко востановилось
<tagezi> как страшно жить (
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.wordofthenerdonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/wallpaper-2113643.jpg
<tagezi> красавец ) хотя в фильме они симпатишнее
<tagezi> блин, дроп бокс не пересобрали ещё (
<[Raiden]> Для всех дисков Seagate, Samsung (начиная с семейства SpinPoint F1 (включительно)) и Fujitsu 2,5″ характерны огромные числа в этих полях.
<[Raiden]> Для остальных дисков Samsung и всех дисков WD в этом поле характерен 0.
<[Raiden]> т.е. может это и нормально
<[Raiden]> Для дисков Hitachi в этом поле характерен 0 либо периодическое изменение поля в пределах от 0 до нескольких единиц.
<Sergey_IT> нас снегом засыпает (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ага, красиво на улице )
<[Raiden]> мне снег нравится больше чем лужи и голые газоны
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> так скоро все это потечет (
<tagezi> да, на выходных +6 обещают
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у нас, если сегодня снег, значит завтра будут лужи )
<tagezi> ии голые газоны )
<Sergey_IT> это точно
<Sergey_IT> а жаль, на лыжах хочется
<[Raiden]> вот ещё пишут
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, до января не распаковывай
<[Raiden]> Для всех дисков Seagate, Samsung (семейства F1 и более новые) и Fujitsu 2,5″ это — число внутренних коррекций данных, проведенных до выдачи в интерфейс, следовательно на пугающе огромные цифры можно реагировать спокойно.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а я их и не запаковывал )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну и зря ))) а я вот сушу, пропитываю смолой и в сухое место в чехле )
<Sergey_IT> про диски - сколько их имел, а реально сдох только 1, полетело управление вращением
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, зачем смолой пластик портить )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: эм.. у тебя что беговые?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, горные
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я бескидой для походов пользуюсь ))
<tagezi> не люблю пластик, он скользкий слишком
<tagezi> хотя наверное скоро придёться.. мои подыхают потихоньку
<scratchx[x]> Sergey_IT: это где снег????
<scratchx[x]> у нас сегодня жара была
<Sergey_IT> Питер
<Sergey_IT> прям новогодняя погода
<scratchx[x]> прикольна
<Sergey_IT> уже 5-10 см наверно насыпало
<scratchx[x]> внатуре????
<scratchx[x]> жесть
<[Raiden]> обещали вообще месячные осадки. Правда я это 26 числа читал.
<[Raiden]> месячная норма т.е.
<scratchx[x]> )) я понял
<scratchx[x]> ладно пашол я спать всем спокойной ночи
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, вот здесь обычно катаюсь http://tyytari.ru/about/webcam/
<tagezi> ну, я не любитель горных лыж.. я туризмом увлекаюсь
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: так что там горная техника только когда от лавины пытаешься удрать ))) в остальное время там всё по другому
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я набегался, теперь ленивый стал... вверх везут, вниз - катят
<tagezi> набегался ) я сосвоим рюкзаком на лыжах могу бежать только кубарем с горы )
 * tagezi хочет в лес на лыжах
<shenmue> ухты... а элидан оказываеться эльф
<shenmue> тока у него крышняк снесло как и у артаса
<[Raiden]> http://torwars.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/ATAT_Wallpaper.jpg
<tagezi> кто такой элиадан?
<shenmue> https://www.google.ru/search?um=1&hl=ru&newwindow=1&biw=1024&bih=661&tbm=isch&oq=wow+%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD+&gs_l=img.3..0i24l2.6747.7995.0.8766.7.7.0.0.0.2.206.827.2j4j1.7.0...0.0...1c.1.2EH-8Em57GU&q=wow%20%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD
<Sergey_IT> страшилки
<shenmue> вообще самый  крутой босяка был
<tagezi> эм.. бос в игре?
<shenmue> да
<tagezi> вот у вас время немерно )
<tagezi> где наутилус хранит эти настройки? http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1031/h_1351635155_6499374_c56b225da4.png
<shenmue> в гконф
<shenmue> через убунту твик можно поменять расположение папок
<tagezi> мне нужно добавить туда папки, достало уже что в два яруса находяться
<tagezi> а убунту твик не позволяет этого сделать
<tagezi> как это хоть правильно зовёться в наутилусе?
<shenmue> http://cs317128.userapi.com/v317128578/1fb7/eE_-gYQIXtc.jpg =)
<[Raiden]> мои бтрфс сча пережили первый сбой по питанию. вроде без последствий )
<shenmue> надо кормить регулярно свой бтрфс
<shenmue> и режим соблюдать
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-31
<shenmue> о как. на рутрекере ограничение на 99 страниц всего
<vladgobelen> shenmue: на что?
<shenmue> на форуме
<shenmue> 99 страниц на тему
<vladgobelen> shenmue: о чем можно спамить на торрент-форуме? Тем более столько
<shenmue> "как запустити игра?" " я скочал а чиго дальше" " дайте скорости" "дайте скорости" "дайте скорости"
<vladgobelen> shenmue: ну так значит нужно все однотипные комментарии объединять в один.
<ViruSkin> Приветы
<ViruSkin> помогите настроить инет на виртуальной машине
<ViruSkin> при установке поставил мост, вм автоматом взял айпишник локальной сети, и роутер в инет не пускает
<ViruSkin> днс адреса узнает, а вот пинговать не пингует
<scogra> а NATом пропускает?
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг.
<ViruSkin> да уже по другому. чо то там глючит с мостом
<ViruSkin> подскажите. как устанавливать с репы, а то я по умолчанию поставил с диска
<JohnDoe_71Rus> apt-get install <имя пакета>
<ViruSkin> ну я так и делал, в начале чё то дергало с диска
<d3n> apt-get update желательно сделать
<d3n> [Raiden] а смысл использования бтрфс, екст4 стабильнее...
<vladgobelen> http://flock.codeweavers.com/ таки бесплатно без смс не порно
<NoOova> Народ какие права на /etc/shadow
<NoOova> должны стоять
<Redfield> -rw-r----- 1 root shadow
<d3n> -rw-------  1 root root    421 февр. 10  2012 shadow
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Ну понг, и что?
<d3n> тест
<ubuntuhelp> d3n, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> всем привет ))
<tacirus> каким хоткеем запускается терминал в 12.04?
<tacirus> в гноме
<tacirus> а ладно не нужно
<tacirus> он там в меню быстро находится
<tacirus> :)
<scogra> таки можно настроить...
<tacirus> можно но таки один раз его открыть, то не нужно
<Hanno4ka> а у меня консолька просто в панели залочена - самый быстрый доступ
<NoOova> канал вымер
<NoOova> убунта поплохела =(
<NoOova> печаль, товарищи
<chapt> может наоборот похорошела? ни у кого никаких проблем, все работает все довольны
<IlyaLevin> вот я за второй вариант
<Hanno4ka> и что, никто даже и не спросит, куда гибернация делась?
<Hanno4ka> а кто-нить из вас не ставил себе world of goo?
<vladgobelen> кто-нить ставил
<Hanno4ka> хм, а можно его русским сделать?
<vladgobelen> вроде нет
<Hanno4ka> печаль (
<vladgobelen> там нечего переводить
<Hanno4ka> придется так играть
<Hanno4ka> просто хочется вникнуть в тонкости сюжета
<Hanno4ka> и хистори ихней
<tacirus> Hanno4ka: english lessons will obviously help you
<IlyaLevin> правда, в 12.10 пока драйверы проприетарные под Nvidea не пашут, а родной глючит на больших объемах
<Hanno4ka> tacirus: чего-чего? Оо
<Hanno4ka> а двайте поиграем в данетки?
<Hanno4ka> а то совсем тихо тут
<tech-desk> а давайте кикнем вас
<Hanno4ka> хм, ну если вам совсем скучно... )))
<SergeyIT> а #ubuntu жив... но не активно
<[Raiden]> наверное все убежали с юнити и стесняются оффтопить
<[Raiden]> так, шутка
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: [Raiden]: все проще.. все убежали за халявой
<[Raiden]> за какой? вин8 активировать?
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, а где ее дают? (
<Hanno4ka> а что, уже 8 есть? Оо
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT:  http://flock.codeweavers.com/
<[Raiden]> ну да, уже офиц представлено и продаётся
<[Raiden]> долго спите, Hanno4ka
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: 11
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: а.. вот какая халява.
<vladgobelen> точнее 11.3.1
<Hanno4ka> не, я просто особо не интересуюсь, как тоам у них дела
<vladgobelen> кстати, неплохо доделали
<vladgobelen> авто-установка со стима даже..
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, мне такая и даром не нужна
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Зря. Удобно сделали.
<tacirus> свет вырубало и теперь файл типа залочен неизвестным пользователем, Как разлочить7
<tacirus> spreadsheet file
<skai-falkorr> задать ему известного пользователя
<[Raiden]> что значит залоче в твоем понимании?
<[Raiden]> занят другим процессом или просто прав нет?
<skai-falkorr> ох мать моя женщина
<[Raiden]> не точный термин
<skai-falkorr> вы тут что за данетки устраиваете?!
<tacirus> да есть права
<tacirus> даже в редиме счтения не открывается - похоже файл грохнулся
<tacirus> это плохо
<tacirus> там 54 чтроки нужной инфы
<tacirus> прийдется тратить время на восстановление
<[Raiden]> а скопировать его можешь?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: неточный вопрос не всегда означает то что ты думаешь )
<tacirus> да, могу. При запуске открывает выбор типа документа (большой список)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну так этож не моя проблема
<tacirus> и после выбора пишет огшибку
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если человек не может задать вопрос и ему не подходит ответ - это его проблема:)
<tacirus> general input/output
<tacirus> файл весит всего потора килобайта
<tacirus> явно не то
<[Raiden]> tacirus: надо проверять фс отмонтированную fsck. Должен предупредить что это гарантирует восстановление работы фс, а не конкретных файлов )
<[Raiden]> так что по грамотному это делают после бекапа, когда инфа реально важна.
<tacirus> а и ладно буду восстанавливать тепеперь, минут 50 убью на это
<tacirus> все я ушел
<[Raiden]> бб
<tacirus> работать на другой стол молего компа
<Hanno4ka> xD
<[Raiden]> далеко ушел...
 * [Raiden] отправил всех на соседний стол :)
<SergeyIT> хорошо не под стол
<artus> утра
<SergeyIT> раннего
<[Raiden]> artus: как там дебиан поживает?
<artus> [Raiden], ненаю, наверно поживаает ))
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<[Raiden]> в виртуалке ест ьроллинг опенсусешынй, после пол года простоя и обновлеиня пишет просто grub:>
<[Raiden]> хочу восстановить )
<_d4vid> качаем кроссовер бесплатно
<[Raiden]> мне пока хватает вайна
<tacirus> это походу глюк опенофиса
<tacirus> либрофиса
<artus> _d4vid, ачивку дадуть скачавшему? :)
<_d4vid> суппорт 12 месяцев
<_d4vid> могу дать свой аккаунт для активации гейм версии
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: там общую версию раздают
<_d4vid> если комуто нужна гейм версии стучите в приват
<Hanno4ka> а что, в этой проге 3д игрыидут лучше, чем под вине?
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: Некоторые проще запустить. Там проприетарные элементы..
<vladgobelen> ну и управление удобное..
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<Hanno4ka> хмм...
<Hanno4ka> а в чем отличие гейм версии? типа там еще круче поддержка графики?
<_d4vid> короче кроссовер имеет подпиленый вайн..
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, сама играет
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: кроссовер и есть вайн. Просто со своими патчами. И эти патчи частенько отправляются в основной проект.
<[Raiden]> да, имеет криво звучит
<baronos> вайн против кроссовера и цедега победил все ровно виндоус
<SergeyIT> а потом в виндоуз
<Hanno4ka> ясненько... а то я пробовала запускать айон вод вайном, так там какие-то непонятные полосы на текстурах были, что ничего кругом не видно
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: просто он более специализирован.. Что-то вроде этерсофта. Ну и имеет удобные элементы управления
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: Нужно было убрать некоторые настройки. Аион идеально работает под вайном.
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: Кажется шейдеры какие-то
<[Raiden]> я использую вайн время от времени для ice book reader и  космических рейнджеров
<[Raiden]> последнее с помощью плей он линукс ставилось и работает ок
<[Raiden]> без блатных вайнов
<[Raiden]> платных*
<Hanno4ka> vladgobelen: и я запускала без лончера - он вообще не работал (
<[Raiden]> возможно кроссовер нужен дял мсофиса или фотошопа. Для многих других вещей - нет
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: Все работает. Сервер аионлегендс.  Просто нужно поправить настройки. Советую для начала сделать в минимум все.
<Hanno4ka> Ragnareg: хорошая описка ))
<Hanno4ka> vladgobelen: я на евроофе играла
<SergeyIT> это что за инструмент? (
<shenmue> хм... запустил вов сервер, сделал себя гм, поставил 255 уровень и получил бан от античита
<Hanno4ka> xD
<shenmue> бан на локалхосте это круто
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ну ты и неудачник:)
<shenmue> йа? оО это античит классный  перед которым все равны
<skai-falkorr> неее. это ты неудачник:)твой собственный сервер тебя не уважает
<shenmue> о аваст только что сайт заблокировал
<shenmue> но мне же интересно =))0
<tacirus> Я пошел домой уже 18:59
<tacirus> вернее 17:59
<tacirus> ждите вобщем
<baronos> а tacirus обязательно ждать?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: да
<baronos> ок, тогда повременю с ужином.
<shenmue> щас придет и разрулит всю эту ситуацию
<SergeyIT> он же не сказал, чего ждать (
<[Raiden]> вов , как это было давно...
<[Raiden]> и меня пара скриншотов на пямять осталась )
<skai-falkorr> в память о бездевушкном прошлом?
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1031/h_1351694241_9851731_9e9edbfecc.jpeg
<[Raiden]> Ну вроде того.
<shenmue> лолодин =)
<shenmue> ну да.. скучный класс. три кнопки тыкать
<skai-falkorr> во.я вспомнил, что за игру я хочу поиграть.осталось название вспомнить
<skai-falkorr> помогайте
<skai-falkorr> старая рпг
<shenmue> хм мооровинд
<skai-falkorr> как то на Д называется
<shenmue> дьябла
<skai-falkorr> ну или на д есть слово в ней
<[Raiden]> такой ещё есть, на пиратском серваке. http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1031/h_1351694364_9648303_9957ab20e0.jpeg
<SergeyIT> дум
<shenmue> какой нибуть данженос триггер или как то так
<skai-falkorr> там такой plot, что ты вначале появляешься на пляже с кораблей и бежишь сражаться в какой то храм
<skai-falkorr> потом там умираешь и возрождаешься на дереве в городе эльфов
<shenmue> айс вин дэйл два ?
<skai-falkorr> нет.но похоже.слегка новее
<shenmue> дьябло подобная?
<Kyshtynbai> изометрия? от первого лица?
<skai-falkorr> да
<skai-falkorr> дьябло подобная
<[Raiden]> Я видел какую-то корейскую мморпг, там можно было битья сразу без прокачки. Кажется Fury
<skai-falkorr> тут прокачка была
<Kyshtynbai> там осликов не было? для переноски шмотья?
<[Raiden]> она арено подобная. общая площадь мирная, где можно общатсяь и торговать и порталы на арены
<baronos> skai-falkorr: арканум?
<skai-falkorr> не.там было чтото с буквой Д в названии
<Kyshtynbai> divnie divinity?
<Kyshtynbai> *divine
<skai-falkorr> или не было.
<shenmue> дом три
<baronos> skai-falkorr: http://goo.gl/RtMaa :D
<skai-falkorr> там еще начальная видяшка - на драконах такие десантные боты деревянные на пляж сбрасывают
<[Raiden]> рисунок аденами http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1031/h_1351694598_2004268_fedf7a80a0.jpeg
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1031/h_1351694684_8108655_18211f659d.jpeg ,   http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1031/h_1351694702_7664143_7c2d36494c.jpeg
<shenmue> хм.. эльфы драконы ... это под любую рпг подходит
<skai-falkorr> аааа
<skai-falkorr> во
<skai-falkorr> данжен сиж 2
<[Raiden]> линейка2
<skai-falkorr> dungeon siege 2
<shenmue> можно попрасчатся с скаем =)
<deniska> Фу, линейка
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: у меня не такой хороший инет
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> он в деревню эльфов смотается
<skai-falkorr> я ее ни разу до конца не проходил, но мне нравится
<Kyshtynbai> там точно были ослики
<Kyshtynbai> или это в первой...
<skai-falkorr> в первой.во второй нима
<skai-falkorr> я играл ток во вторую, правда
<skai-falkorr> жаль сохраненки не остались
<[Raiden]> какой-то очередной мод убунты. Случайно в гугле выплыл.
<[Raiden]> http://www.hybryde.org/hybryde_evolution/
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: каждый школьник считает своим долгом сделать super_cool_ubuntu_for_ксакеп.исо
<skai-falkorr> так что не пытайся удивить
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], французы активны
<[Raiden]> угу )
<SergeyIT> только читать тяжело (
<[Raiden]> из всех модов котоыре я видел мне покапонравилась только madbox. приятно переделанное лхде.
<SergeyIT> но здесь то все в куче
<[Raiden]> минт совсем забыл. Кде версия по крайней мере не вызвала отвращения, но и нового кроме забавных валлпаперов не увидел )
<[Raiden]> обновлялка только ихняя
<[Raiden]> Я минте походу есть смысл тольк оесли хочется корицу из коробки
<[Raiden]> Или если хочется дебиан с установщиком по типу убунты + немного минтовского оформления.
<[Raiden]> дебиан эдишен ихний тоже работал. Правда долго не смотрел
<[Raiden]> на этом рассказ окончен )
<Tmin10> Привет, подскажите, какой у меня драйвер для wifi адаптера, если известно такое:
<Tmin10> кофигурация: broadcast=yes driver=wl0 driverversion=5.100.82.112 latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bg
<Tmin10> Где его найти на http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/PCI ?
<artus> какой модели машина если извесно что она красная и у нее 4ре колеса
<[Raiden]> У другана была жигули копейка как раз такая
<baronos> artus: феррари
<Tmin10> Просто по идее после drver= должен быть написан драйвер
<Tmin10> хочу проверить на возможность AP
<artus> Tmin10, а без идей драйвера ищут для моделей , это так
<artus> а не по звездам в полонолуние голяком на кладбище
<Tmin10> Так, как тогда?
<Tmin10> Смотрю вывод lshw
<baronos> на ноуте с обратной стороны наклейка может быть с названимем модели вафли
<Tmin10> хм, хорошая идея...
<artus> baronos, так не интересно :D
<baronos> :D
<baronos> artus: мне как то гугл помог, я задавал такой же вопрос :)
<artus> а я угадаю драйвер по латенси и бродкасту, угадывай :)
<baronos> ыы
<[Raiden]> hwinfo драйвер показывает
<artus> а нафига вам драйвер если вы не можете определитцо с моделью вайвайки ? ))
<tech-desk> lshw
<[Raiden]> и lspci должно
<Tmin10> broadcom BCM94312HMG rfhnjxrf
<Tmin10> карточка
<artus> Tmin10, ну вот на нее и гугли дрова для убунты , чего уж проще то)
<Tmin10> не, дрова то у мя уже стоят
<Tmin10> я хочу проверить держут ли они AP
<Tmin10> короче по мануалу в http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wifi_ap#прежде_чем_начать
<[Raiden]> все заюзанные дрова будет как-то так lspci -k |grep driver
<[Raiden]> или lsmod )
<Tmin10> 	Kernel driver in use: wl наверное оно...
<[Raiden]> без грепа будет видно для чего
<Tmin10> и lshw показывает driver=wl0
<[Raiden]> modinfo wl0
<[Raiden]> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module wl0
<artus> lspci -k
<Tmin10> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Tmin10> 	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. T77H106.00 Wireless Half-size Mini PCIe Card
<Tmin10> 	Kernel driver in use: wl
<Tmin10> 	Kernel modules: wl, ssb
<Tmin10> получается у мя дравер называется wl?
<[Raiden]> на сколько я смог понять, тут ошибка, а модуль должен называтсья b43
<[Raiden]> description:    Broadcom B43 wireless driver (с) modinfo
<Tmin10> тоесть этот? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<[Raiden]> да, в убунте он уже есть
<[Raiden]> modprobe b43
<[Raiden]> sudo
<[Raiden]> или стой
<[Raiden]> lsmod |grep b43 пишет чего?
<[Raiden]> если нет попробуй грузануть
<Tmin10> ничего не пишет
<Tmin10> нет у мя b43...
<[Raiden]> wl это что-то другое, не название драйвера, может название типа драйвера
<Tmin10> только wl0
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: версия убунты?
<Tmin10> 12.10
<[Raiden]> проверь стоит ли пакет linux-image-extra-3.5.0-18-generic
<[Raiden]> версия может быть другая
<[Raiden]> у меня потому что есть /lib/modules/3.5.0-18-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko
<Tmin10> а как пакеты глянуть?
<[Raiden]> сначала uname -a , что бы версию уточнить, потом
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy linux-image-extra-3.5.0-18-generic
<[Raiden]> там есть графа установлен
<[Raiden]> если пусто значит не стоит
<Tmin10> есть
<Tmin10>   Установлен: 3.5.0-18.29
<[Raiden]> значит и драйвер есть, лежит по указанному пути.  Вручную запукается с помощью sudo modprobe b43
<Tmin10> /lib/modules/3.5.0-18-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko есть, ща нашёл
<[Raiden]> если не запустится, значит не он )
<Tmin10> так, ещё вопросик, подключил ppa, а там нету нужного пакета, как быть?
<Tmin10> делаю по мануалу http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wifi_ap#установка_программы
<artus> залей туда пакетик)
<artus> хочу сделать кофе, открыл банку, кофе там нет, ааа, паника, что делать
<Tmin10> нету там wifi-hostapd-ap\
<artus> Tmin10, ну и, дальнейшие действия если там нет ?
<Tmin10> может подскажите где есть?
<artus> направление мысли правильное, а подскажет поисковик
<[Raiden]> вот так покрасивей выводит lspci -nnk
<Tmin10> так что интересно, в том ppa пакет вроде как есть https://launchpad.net/~ekozincew/+archive/ppa
<Tmin10> и версия для quantal есть
<Tmin10> так, вопрос, что такое билд пакетов в ппа, если он провален, то это плохо?
<Tmin10> видимо поэтому и не могу поставить пакет...
<[Raiden]> значит выложены исходники на ппа, но пакет не собрался
<[Raiden]> ваш ко )
<Tmin10> ок, напишу автору мыло, спрошу когда стоит ждать норм версии...
<Tmin10> кстати, а андроиду инет никто по usb не отдавал с убунты?
<Tmin10> Андроид 4.2
<Tmin10> ой, 4.1)) 4.2 тока на подходе(
<[Raiden]> на 4pda я видел несколько способов для линукс. Телефон должен быть рутован.
<[Raiden]> иначе тольк опо воздуху
<Tmin10> жаль, рутовать не хочется...
<Tmin10> А ни у кого не было, что менюшка с выбором действия (выключить, перезагрузить, спящий режим, ждущий) не реагировала на нажатия, т.е. выбираю действие, она закрывается и ничего не происходит?
<Tmin10> приходится в меню лезть, которое справа вверху
<[Raiden]> в современных андройдах ест ьсчетчики кастомных прошивок.  Бвают методы обхода и сброса. Для разных моделей по разному.
<shenmue> щас tacirus придет и все разрулит =)
<[Raiden]> без этого при рутировании слетит гарантия
<[Raiden]> лучше такие вопросы решать на 4пда
<[Raiden]> убивалка времени для тех у ког овсё работает ) http://far7.by/#
<Tmin10> А с менюшкой выключения?
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: на форуме есть разделы про юнити, гном, кде и т.д. Там спроси про менюшку.
<[Raiden]> У меня не юнити )
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Big_Aziz> ку
<pr0mode> всем ку
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Archi> Добрый день товарищи. Помогите разобраться, поделитесь опытом.
<Archi> Имеется adsl маршрутизатор d-link dsl-2540u с dhcp сервером, имеется машина на ubuntu 12.04. Проблема в том, что dns/dhcp сервер роутера не определяет имя машины с ubuntu
<Archi> В следствии проблемы с dns именами внутри сети, вытекающие во множество неудобств, как например недоработоспособность samba
<kraaton> пропиши вручную
<kraaton> имя машины
<Archi> Это был бы отличный выход из положения, но к сожалению это невозможно сделать на данном роутере, а править хост машин не метод
<kraaton> а что значит "недоработоспособность samba"
<kraaton> Archi, я так понял, что неполучается подключится к машине по hostname.local?
<Indifferent_> подскажите пожалуйста irc клиент для новичка. буду крайне признателен.
<Archi> Попробуй универсальный pidgin
<[Raiden]> quassel irc  может быть или kvirc.
<Indifferent_> Однако! Спасибо.
<[Raiden]> и дело не в том что я кедовод, просто на гтк ничего интересного кроме хчата нет. Гномеры часто испльзуют ещё weechat консольный.
<Indifferent_> консольное мне пока еще все таки рановато наверное :-(
<[Raiden]> xchat вообще тоже ок. Я пользовался. )
<[Raiden]> пиджин из мультипротокольных возможно лучший.  Н оон может быть не совсем удобен для ирк
<[Raiden]> Я его использую тольк одля аськи жабера и немного мейл.ру )
<tagezi> причем тут вичат и гномеры?
<tagezi> а вовторых, вонсольный клиент только страшно звучит, а так очень удобно
<Indifferent_> использовать удобно, а настроить?
<[Raiden]> у меня есть привычка закрывать консоли :) А графические клиенты вият в трее если закрыть
<[Raiden]> а так вичат функционален
<[Raiden]> на уровне квирка +- )
<tagezi> ну, пиджин дольше не сияет, поумолчанию )
<tagezi> его нужно сидеть и настраивать
<[Raiden]> tagezi: не всех устраивает  хчат,  не все любят софт на кути. соотв куда ещё может податься гномер?
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> в вичат
<[Raiden]> у владельцев гтк сред часто бытует мнение, что если скачаются qt либы то всё сразу будет не так, много есть и т.д.
<[Raiden]> это так, но разница часто несущественна вообще.
<Sergey_IT> Indifferent_, сначала зарегистрироваться надо
<[Raiden]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Sergey_IT> он весь ушел
<bentsel> спасибо за xchat вроде разобрался
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну у меня кути навалом стоит ))) втом числе и кутикреатор )))
<tagezi> а вичастом я пользуюсь, вопервых потому что мне консоль нравиться, вовторых мне удобнее ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я не люблю кдешные вещи ставить, потому что они за собой очень много мусора в систему приносят
<[Raiden]> например? )
<[Raiden]> меню конечн опо любому попачкаются , там будет больеш софта.
<shenmue> да гм быть скучно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну я учет не веду, ну например qstalket у меня без доп либ вставал, кажеться
<tagezi> хотя я слышал мнение что юнити это плагин компиза )
<[Raiden]> компиз не использует кути и это не мнение, это так и есть
<Sergey_IT> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35213
<[Raiden]> если без дополнительных значит так называемый мусор уже бы ) как минимум qtlibs
<shenmue> ухты у моего твинка в контакте завтра днюха
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кутилибс ставиться автоматом в юнити
<[Raiden]> для юнити2д  должны были  ставиться, но ег овроде как больше нет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а вот ести поставиться чтолибо из кофиса придёт навалом ещё чего... типа кошелька, где пароли храняться и ещё что-то
<[Raiden]> это да
<tagezi> ну, вот это мусор )
<tagezi> ибо нафига оно вообще тут нужно ))
<tagezi> и кстати, оно само не удаляется, его приходиться руками чистить
<tagezi> а чисто кутишные либы если не нужны сами уходят по ауторемове
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, юнити2д написано на Qt
<tagezi> а чего тогда у меня пакет virtualbox-qt установлен?
<tagezi> и, например ubuntu-sso-client-qt
<[Raiden]> ну в общем согласен, софт написанный конкретно для кде может наставить лишнее в гтк окружении
<[Raiden]> но не такой как чаты или плейеры - они обычно не много тянут.
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1101/h_1351713617_7440070_a0492a6898.png
<tagezi> красиво ))
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1321717/ короче, это то что у меня стоит.. там большая часть криатором притянуто, остальное уже стояло
<shenmue> заметь жалкие попытки создать юнити из кед на нинежней панели
<shenmue> =)
<tagezi> =)
<shenmue> [Raiden]  :p
<[Raiden]> Это успешные попытки сделать панель  в духе вин7. Юнити отдыхает т.к. их док не может нести ничего кроме иконок запуска.
<[Raiden]> Хотя шутку оценил )
<tagezi> cracklib-runtime )) надо же было так назвать пакет ))
<[Raiden]> я сегодня тоже так же думал. Тоже ставилось, правда не помню уже что и либа эта на глаза попалась
<Sergey_IT> libical, libkcal...
<Sergey_IT> пакет popa3d
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> A tiny POP3 daemon
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты специально их ищешь? )))
<Sergey_IT> развлекаюсь... вспомнил, что иногда забавные бывают
 * tagezi скучный человек, не включает в работу асоциации не связаные с коптьютерами во время установок )
<tagezi> ну или как то так )
<Sergey_IT> иногда очепятки забавные встречаются, и здесь тоже
<Sergey_IT>  "tagezi: вичастом я пользуюсь". Я перевел - вичатом часто пользуюсь )
<tagezi> )
<Sergey_IT> как то на автомате это происходит
<tagezi> ну у меня такие перлы бывают, что я сам потом думаю что написал )
<Sergey_IT> это у многих так, сам не понимаю иногда, что написал (
<tagezi> ffmpeg клёвая утелита )) толко бы научиться ей пользоваться )))
<[Raiden]> морды есть
<tagezi> чото я красивых морд не нашёл способных из мп3 сделать м4р
<tagezi> вчера пробовал, почемуто бинарник полечается.. а строке вся типтом и очень шустренько )
<tagezi> получается*
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так напиши морду - криэйтор же есть
<[Raiden]> наверное m4a
<[Raiden]> а вообще и такие есть. M4P - Protected AAC File.
<[Raiden]> M4A - MPEG-4 Audio Layer.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, m4a просто нужно переименовать в m4p
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну если писать то средствами кути, ибо это жене нужно, что бы не дёргала меня ) а я и в строке могу, там не много выписывать буковками )
<tagezi> лан, удачи.. чото рубит уже...
<BHe3anHo> живые есть тут?
<tagezi> всем снов
<BHe3anHo> блин (( походу последний живой свалил ((
<Sergey_IT> одни призраки остались
<BHe3anHo> я тут с убунтой (мать её дебьяну за ногу) мучаюсь... а в ирке только призраки ((
<[Raiden]> я знаю winff , на сколько красив не знаю
<[Raiden]> для ффмпег
<Sergey_IT> BHe3anHo, надо уважать ее, а не ругаться, и мучаться не будешь
<[Raiden]> ваще достаточно ffmpeg -i input.mp3 -acodec libfaac output.m4a
<Sergey_IT> тагези уже сны смотрит
<[Raiden]> можно набросать морду на зенити или  кдиалог )
<[Raiden]> упс )
<BHe3anHo> вот тут какое дело о_О раньше юзал убунту что ЛТСом зовёццо (номер не помню... кажеццо 10-й год) потом меня окунуло в винду (не к ночи будет сказано) ибо работа так велела... на днах (то бишь вчера) решил я снова приобщиццо к непоколебимости ник
<BHe3anHo> поможите люди добрые (( 60 герц на элт-мониторе дикую печаль вызывает (( и как лечиццо сиё даже гугл не говорит ((
<Sergey_IT> BHe3anHo, а по-русски можно?
<BHe3anHo> ура )) живой человег )) ща расскажу...
<Sergey_IT> какая видео и монитор?
<BHe3anHo> убунта 12,10. видяха nforce 7600 моник элт lg t910bu // у старой убунты был такой пункт в меню, где можно было выбрать драйвер проприетарный и т.д. а в новой найти не могу, где оно настраиваеццо... (( юзер я в линуксе начинающий...
<Sergey_IT> BHe3anHo, драйвера ставятся из софтваре центра где-то (я 12.10 не видел, инфа с форума)
<Sergey_IT> с драйверами могут быть проблемы, система еще сырая. Лучше бы 12.04 юзал
<Sergey_IT> она как раз LTS
<BHe3anHo> ключевой момент "я 12.10 не видел" )) надо снесни эти новшества и поставить что-нить чтоб работало сразу... а красноглазием можно и после заняццо, када время будет )) винду не предлагать!!!
<BHe3anHo> 12.04 где то был iso'шник... ща попробую закатать
<BHe3anHo> хотя там же снова эта юнити ((
<BHe3anHo> Sergey_IT, как думаеш? может кеды примерить? кубунту туже например...
<[Raiden]> BHe3anHo: sudo apt-get isntall nvidia-current nvidia-settings   - обычно достаточно.  Если что сделаеш ьещё   sudo nvidia-xconfig  и ещё 1 релогин\ребут.
<[Raiden]> install
<Sergey_IT> BHe3anHo, проверяй с лайва для начала. Кеды я не юзал
<[Raiden]> или морда для выбора драйвера jockey-gtk
<[Raiden]> если кеды, jockey-kde
<Sergey_IT> а я дрова не ставлю (
<[Raiden]> BHe3anHo: Попробуй примерь. Мне подошли
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> ты такими темпами скоро сносишь вдрызг )
<[Raiden]> ещё пошъют
<[Raiden]> 4.9.3 на днях выйдет
<BHe3anHo> нифига не помогло ((
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35213
<lolens> Ребят, кто нибудь пробовал запускать unity3d на intel GMA3600?
<lolens> Драйвера вроде нормально поставились а при тесте (/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p) пишет Not software rendered. Я ведь так понимаю это с дровами проблемма?
<[Raiden]> (03:19:25) awm: ну я последний раз ставил кеды на слабеньком железе очень достйно себя вели в сквизи
<[Raiden]> (03:19:50) awm: даже не ожидал что быстрее гнома будет соображать
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-01
<[Vd]> Привет всем!
<[Vd]> Кто помнит мои вопросы относительно WakeOnLan?
<[Vd]> вчера приходил спрашивал
<[Vd]> вообщем, если кому то нужно:
<Redfield> никто
<shenmue> я
<[Vd]> окей
<[Vd]> отлично
<[Vd]> проблему я решил установкой родного риалтековского драйвера
<shenmue> грац
<[Vd]> встроенный линуксовый r8139 плохо работает по части управления питанием
<[Vd]> фишка в том, что мой случай вообще странный
<shenmue> начисляю тебе три эксперенса и перевожу на слеующий уровень =)
<[Vd]> обычно у людей WOL просто не пашет
<shenmue> это вообще что?
<[Vd]> WakeOnLan
<shenmue> да
<Redfield> а как он не пашет ?
<[Vd]> а у меня работало, но строго через раз машина просыпалась сразу после ухода в сон
<Redfield> по чети невключается ?
<Redfield> а
<[Vd]> тоесть, первый раз уходит в сон, можно разбудить по сети
<shenmue> ааа... это у тебя комп сам запускался?
<[Vd]> а второй раз просыпается тут же
<[Vd]> да
<shenmue> вообще ты аппаратный сбой решил дровами
<[Vd]> так вот ,самый простой способ - это поставить воот этот пакет:
<[Vd]> это не аппаратный сбой
<shenmue> ты запускал комп без ос
<[Vd]> RTL8111/8168B глючат у всех
<[Vd]> в плане wakeonlan
<shenmue> ну аппаратный глюк
<[Vd]> да нет же!
<[Vd]> драйвер в линуксе кривой
<shenmue> конечно
<shenmue> если ты без ос запускал и комп все равно ребутился причем тут линь тогда?
<[Vd]> родной драйвер от рилтека работает как надо
<[Vd]> без ОС нельзя карточке сказать, чтобы она ждала сигнала по сети
<[Vd]> это можно только из ОС сделать.. и делает это именно драйвер
<[Vd]> он же задает в ACPI-контроллере параметры - какие девайсы гаситЬ, а какие нет
<[Vd]> так вот, встроенный линуксовый драйвер - r8168 не умеет правильно настроить карту
<[Vd]> тьфу!
<[Vd]> r8169
<[Vd]> а если поставить сторонний, от рилтека - с ним все работает как надо
<[Vd]> самый простой способ его "подтянуть" - это поставить вот этот пакет:
<[Vd]> http://packages.debian.org/de/sid/all/r8168-dkms
<[Vd]> вот такие дела
<[Vd]> запишите "в копилку", если понадобится решать такую задачу, вот оно решение
<[Vd]> =)
<shenmue> если честно
<shenmue> я вообще ничо не понял
<shenmue> реалтек какая железка?
<[Vd]> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<Redfield> у меня тот же самый контроллер
<shenmue> хм.. просто интересно как сетевушка заставляет комп ребутить
<[Vd]> Redfield: вот попробуй WakeOnLan заставить работать
<Redfield> там есть такая фигня если oc нормально невыключишь - комп невключится потом
<Redfield> я когда на федоре сидел нормально неполучилось вроде
<[Vd]> Redfield: у меня не важно - выключил комп или отправил в сон....
<[Vd]> оно нормально не работает
<[Vd]> до тех пор пока не поставишь драйвер от рилтека
<Redfield> да ща попробую потестировать )
<[Vd]> странно только, что этого драйвера в репах убунты нет
<[Vd]> тоесть, есть в 12.10, но и то старый
<[Vd]> я тянул из дебиановских: http://packages.debian.org/de/sid/all/r8168-dkms
<[Vd]> у меня задача - домашний raid
<[Vd]> вот для этого и нужно
<[Vd]> о )
<[Vd]> :D
<[Vd]> там, кстати, еще есть чтото про jumbo-frame, но это я вчитываться не стал...
<[Vd]> ну все, echo -n mem > /sys/power/state и хватит на сегодня
<Redfield> да , действительно заработало
<Redfield> wakeonlan
<Redfield> Чуваку респект )
<tacirus> Всем привет
<tacirus> И типа все с утра ничего не делают, а только работают
<NoOova> привет
<NoOova> именно
<ViruSkin> привет
<ViruSkin> россия страна широкая
<ViruSkin> у меня далеко не утро
<ViruSkin> 16.00
<tacirus> Все ,у кого не утро, просто симулируют другое время суток
<vladgobelen> tacirus: утро начинается на востоке. Это просто вы слоупоки.
<ViruSkin> нене, ждём очередного президента который сделает один часовой пояс по всей россии )
<tacirus> Значит вам все еще скучно жить при нынешнем7
<ViruSkin> это был сарказм
<tacirus> Это был тоже
<vladgobelen> tacirus: Сейчас нет никакого.
<tacirus> Каким это образом7
<tacirus> vladgobelen:
<vladgobelen> Всмысле?
<tacirus> Нет никакого чего7
<tacirus> или кого
<vladgobelen> Президента
<The_BROS> Как перенести корреспонденцию из Thunderbird в Gmail. Не получается перенести "Отправленные" в необходимую папку.
<vladgobelen> Если ты про россию
<Hanno4ka> всем утра доброго желаю
<ivgenij> привет всем!
<ivgenij> нужна помощь. не могу запустить wifi из гнома
<ivgenij> как мне запустить через терминал?
<ivgenij> wifi
<Hanno4ka> а какая версия убунты?
<ivgenij> 12.10
<Hanno4ka> посмотри тут, правда на английском https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Hanno4ka> ку
<ivgenij> wifi работал пока я не вырубил его из гнома ))
<Hanno4ka> ivgenij: попробуй еще такой вариант http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768398
<ivgenij> <Hanno4ka> чета там нечего интересного не нашел там очень много настроек но о включении wlan ни слова
<Hanno4ka> ivgenij: но он работал до того, как ты его выключил?
<ivgenij> <Hanno4ka> да прекрасно работал
<Hanno4ka> ivgenij: а когда пробуешь включить, то он все равно в off остается?
<ivgenij> rfkill list говорит Wlan заблокирован
<ivgenij> <Hanno4ka> да всеравно
<Hanno4ka> там ниже есть команда, как разблокировать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> магическая кнопочка на ноуте?
<ivgenij> <JohnDoe_71Rus> магическая кнопочка на ноуте не помогает
<ivgenij> <Hanno4ka> rfkill unlocked all не помогает
<Hanno4ka> ivgenij: а что в /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state пишет?
<ivgenij> bash: отказано в доступе
<Hanno4ka> тогда так  sudo gedit /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<Hanno4ka> в консоли
<ivgenij> 4 строчки true
<Hanno4ka> хм...
<Hanno4ka> а пробовал рестартить network manager?
<ivgenij> нет только /../../networking restart  полетели ошибки и система рухнула ))
<Hanno4ka> как еще вариант, в том файлике поставить в false, рестартонуть, посмотреть, включится ли
<Hanno4ka> такой командой sudo stop network-manager
<Hanno4ka> если нет - опять  в true и рестартонуть
<tagezi> ivgenij: а что заошибки?
<ivgenij> <tagezi> не помню но их было штук 6
<tagezi> ну там варианта 2, либо ты писал в аптабл чтото очень криво, но при этом система жива останеться, либо ты что-то напоставил/наудалял, так что тепрь всё криво
<tagezi> например модуль вайфай
<tagezi> наверное решил посмотреть ошибки )
<ivgenij> <tagezi> сегодня сутреца wifi работал нормально нечего не ставил, ушел в спящий режим проснулся вай фай стал просить для подключения к точке доступа ЛОГИН вот я и отрубил вайфай в Гноме
<Hanno4ka> эмм... весьма брутально и категорично ))
<tagezi> ivgenij: я наверное пропустил очень много от начала ))  тебя что за система?
<ivgenij> <tagezi> убунту 12ю10
<ivgenij> *12.10
<tagezi> с гномом?
<tagezi> мята или элементари?
<ivgenij> да с гномом
<ivgenij> второе не пойму
<ivgenij> ))
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elementary_OS
<ivgenij> <tagezi> нее официальная (оригинальная) убунта 12.10 с гномом
<ivgenij> *официальная (оригинальная) убунта 12.10 с гномом
<tagezi> ivgenij: хрен знает в какую сторону копать... начни с проверки пакетов, всё ли наместе
<ivgenij> <tagezi> как?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: ну как, ты халяву так и не получил?
<tagezi> халяву?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: я вчера ссылку кидал
<tagezi> меня наверное небыло на канале
<tagezi> и что за халява?
<vladgobelen> поздно уже
<tagezi> ну и слава богу )
<vladgobelen> http://ompldr.org/vZzNvdw красота, а? минута установки без единого лишнего телодвижения. Все само ставится
<tagezi> ivgenij: ну например linux-firmware )
<tagezi> ivgenij: например вот так можно dpkg --list 'firmware*'
<tagezi> или в синаптике, если к консоли не привык
<tagezi> блин, не правильно ))) dpkg --list 'linux-firmware'
<ivgenij> http://image.kz/img/d0/d0538a81372a662e1409d83532bbed5d.png   глянь че пишет
<tagezi> нифига у тебя система грязная )))
<tagezi> ты чо кде ставил себе?
<ivgenij> нет
<tagezi> да, драйвер для ядра у тебя есть... dpkg --list 'имя пакета' - так можно смотреть пакеты, * - будет говорить что есть ещё куча символов с этой стороны
<tagezi> а что у тебя тогда во втором окне твориться... ненужные пакеты используйте ауторемове... и куча кдешных пакетов
<tagezi> чото у кучи народе вафля слетела при обновлении
<ivgenij> во втором окне ставился user-mode-linux
<ivgenij> сегодня до по ломки фафли я нечего не ставил
<ivgenij> даже обновления
<tagezi>  обнов уже неделю нет, покрайне мере у меня
<tagezi> ну само ничего не ломается - это факт
<ivgenij> вчера только были обновления и поза вчера мегов 60 в понедельник мегов 100
<ivgenij> хатя уменя еще репозиторий qutim подрублен может это от туда все обнавления
<NoOova> Народ а у вас нету глюка что пароль нельзя ввести при блокировке экрана?
<NoOova> надо нажать сменить пользователя и ввести пароль там
<NoOova> тогда заходит
<tagezi> нужно запретить блоги в сети.. достали копировать друг от друга одно и тоже
<ivgenij> <tagezi>   http://image.kz/v7d196655f39419cc426c4198429b7c7f   вот по этому я вафлю отрубил
<ivgenij> больще я включить ее не смог
<tagezi> эм.. это вообще где? )) и что такое? )))
<ivgenij> это при попытке подключится к роутеру
<SergeyIT> а на роутере какие установки?
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1101/h_1351759109_9313642_d088bbdfa3.png
<tagezi> я вот тут настраиваю.. мне достаточно
<tagezi> а когда нажимаешь на значек сетей там есть отключить
<tagezi> и никуда лазить не нужно
<ivgenij> слушай дело было так включил я сегодня спящий режим > потом положил спать ноут через время бужу его и тут такая хрень как на картинке вылезла я и выключил через гнома вафлю
<tagezi> и теперь он не подключается
<ivgenij> ранее после установки чистой убунты такое выскакивало я перезагружал ее и он подключался автамотически к моему роутеру
<tagezi> он роутер не видит, так?
<ivgenij> <SergeyIT> как роутер у меня работает второй ноутбук он на семерке двигается ))
<ivgenij> теперь вафля не включается
<tagezi> уточни, что значит невключается?
<ivgenij> http://image.kz/v673f583206d1b76181c05b8ca59ed25d
<ivgenij> щяс
<ivgenij> http://image.kz/v001e727f843089a1f4639c1793ebbe6c
<ivgenij> команда rfkill unloced all не помогает
<tagezi> у тя кнопочка там не нажимается? )
<ivgenij> нет я ее перетягиваю на ON а она обратно
<Hanno4ka> )) вот в чем вся проблема - кнопочка не надимается
<Hanno4ka> *нажимается
<tagezi> )))
<tagezi> но он физически его ведь видит
<Hanno4ka> дожили до такого в линухе
<tagezi> ничего, ещё и не до такого доживём
<tagezi> в блогах теперь такую ахинею пишут, что читать страшно
<Hanno4ka> а мне не страшно - я их не читаю )
<Hanno4ka> я сама пишу хД
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<tagezi> нужно будет комп себе завести отдельный, что бы ситуации провоцировать, на этом как то жалко )
<tagezi> ivgenij: http://liberatum.ru/forum/kak-nastroit-wifi-v-lyubom-linux-distributive
<tagezi> так пробовал? )
<ivgenij> пробовал sudo ifconfig wlan0 up SIOCSIFFLAGS: Операция не позволяется из-за RF-kill
<SergeyIT> ivgenij, может все с начала начать, линукс не терпит суеты
<c5h12> всем привет, кто-нибудь юзал SciTE на Линуксе?
<SergeyIT> даавно
<c5h12> я попробовал Code::Blocks, всё пучком, но грузится не шибко быстро
<c5h12> а SciTe реактивен
<SergeyIT> так это редактор, а не IDE
<tacirus> каку комнду забив для установк XFCE?
<tacirus> он не просто xfce называется?
<ivgenij> <SergeyIT> сначала пробовал
<tagezi> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/8023909
<tagezi>  ))))
<SergeyIT> tacirus, каку не надо бы
<tacirus> SergeyIT: мне бы хорошу каку
<c5h12> SergeyIT, под оффтопик есть офигительная сборка SciTe Ru, там он таки похож на IDE (кнопари "Компилировать", "Собрать", "Запустить" точно есть, сворачивание и подсветка кода - тоже)
<tacirus> xfce  - это тайлинговый WM?
<tacirus> ytgj[j;t rfr-nj
<SergeyIT> c5h12, таких редакторов много...
<tacirus> непохоже как-то
<tagezi> tacirus: декстоп оно назыввается, если тете со всем мусором
<tacirus> я просто хочу попробовать
<tacirus> меня пока в елом awesome устаивает
<tacirus> yj bynthtcyj
<tacirus> но интересно
<c5h12> SergeyIT, ну не знаю, под оффтоп он написан на ОффтопAPI, под Линь - на GTK
<c5h12> SergeyIT, среди кроссплатформенного ПО, такое, имхо, - редкость
<ivgenij> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-UIoW2Jz3zU8/UJI7NMhnYlI/AAAAAAAAACw/TvYMP6cQQpk/s731/2012-11-01
<SergeyIT> c5h12, тебе он для написания на С++ ?
<c5h12> SergeyIT, да, юзаю GTK и ОффтопAPI + ресурсы
<ivgenij> там где стрелка стояла галочка я когда вот этой галочкой я и вырубил вафлю
<ivgenij> *там где стрелка стоит галочка я когда вот этой галочкой я и вырубил вафлю
<tagezi> мне обычно в гноме перезагрузка помогала )
<tagezi> ivgenij: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174255.45
<tagezi> Это ты прочел?.. тебе вроде кидали ссылку
<c5h12> SergeyIT, хочу IDE таскать с собой на флешке, вот и смотрю на варианты полегче, но не в ущерб функциональности (без Qt, GTK, MFC (под оффтоп) или, чур меня, .NET).
<c5h12> "без GTK" - погорячился :)
<c5h12> с GTK, конечно, остальное верно
<SergeyIT> c5h12, может такой? http://www.codelite.org/
<SergeyIT> c5h12, хотя - баловство все это, ските хватит
<c5h12> SergeyIT, спасибо за совет, но его я уже попробовал. Он медленнее, чем SciTE, и что у КодеЛайта, что у Коде::Блокса есть мелкий косяк со сворачиванием кода: если закомментировать блок кода, например: /* blah \n blah \n blah */ , потом воспользоваться сворачиванием кода (тут - кÐ
<c5h12> момент второстепенный, но мне нравится, что в SciTE так проработан парсер
<SergeyIT> !255 > c5h12
<ubuntuhelp> c5h12, please see my private message
<c5h12> SergeyIT, ок, спасибо :)
<SergeyIT> c5h12, нечитабельно -> SergeyIT, спасиР.....
<c5h12> SergeyIT, спасибо за совет, но его я уже попробовал. Он медленнее, чем SciTE, и что у КодеЛайта, что у Коде::Блокса есть мелкий косяк со сворачиванием кода:
<c5h12> если закомментировать блок кода, например: /* blah \n blah \n blah */ , потом воспользоваться сворачиванием кода (тут - комментария),
<c5h12> а затем удалить первую звёздочку, разворачивающий плюсик исчезнет. SciTE на такие приколы не ведётся.
<SergeyIT> c5h12, так ските ученые люди для себя писали )
<ivgenij> оказывается я не правельно писал rfkill unbloced all
<ivgenij> ))
<Hanno4ka> ivgenij: так что, ключился твой вай фай?
<ivgenij> да
<Hanno4ka> ivgenij: *включился
<Hanno4ka> ivgenij: ну тогда грац)))
<ivgenij> всем грацио ))
<ivgenij> так уменя еще и блютуз заработал
<ivgenij> ваще шик
<Hanno4ka> это доп бонус ))
<ivgenij> нет рано я зарадовался
<ivgenij> блетус включается но не работает также
<ivgenij> (9
<tagezi> вот видишь, он не правильно писал.. а ты так к кнопочкам относишься )))
<tagezi> ivgenij: вайфай не работает?
<ivgenij> <tagezi> нет вафля заработала
<ivgenij> <tagezi> теперь бы блетус починить
<tagezi> ну.. я если только так же погуглить могу, я его своими руками вообще ниразу в жизни не подымал.. ибо незачем было
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, на буке голубой зуб ни разу еще не пользовал... а в 12.04 и на десктопе тоже (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у меня сетка дома, и буки по сетке связаны, а больше у меня ничего нет на блутусе... я вот всё думаю, выпиливать его или нет.. а то торчит, глаза мозолит )
<tacirus> Открял для себя Thunar
<tagezi> открят?
<skai-falkorr> whooooooo wanna fun?
<tacirus> открыл :)
<tagezi> tacirus: со словом кря? )
<tacirus> он ощутимо быстрее,чем nautilus
<ivgenij> http://image.kz/v3d87b7a22d66e586a2d154cd9be313c5
<ivgenij> gjxtve nfr&
<ivgenij> почему так?
<SergeyIT> ivgenij, не суетись и внимательно читай что тебе система пишет - помогает )
<tacirus> крять все на чем стоишь
<tacirus> ладно буду поработать, пока вы тут его мучаете
<tagezi> ivgenij: чо тебе в вичат не нрава?
<ivgenij> <tagezi> я поставить хотел
<tacirus> Я установил desktop Xubuntu но сейчас я в awesome и что-то у меня вообще перестал запускаться libroffice
<tacirus> то есть даже если я файл спецом им пытаюсь запустить
<tagezi> ivgenij: ааа.. ты про зависимость
<tagezi> незнаю.. твоя система, у меня всё нормально стоит и пашет, все зависимости соблюдены
<tagezi> попробуй из строки sudo aptitude install weechat
<tagezi> ну или apt-get если его юзаешь
<Hanno4ka> но лучше aptitude - он лучше зависимости решает
<tacirus> Это все Вы говорите кому7
<tacirus> мне7
<tagezi> нет )
<tacirus> ясно, хорошо, что у меня есть на компе Gnumeric, а то что-то с libreoffice случилось
<ivgenij> aptitude уменя не установлена
<tagezi> sudo apt-get aptitude
<Hanno4ka> ivgenij: совтую поставить
<tagezi> sudo apt-get install  aptitude
<tagezi> так ))
<ivgenij> да да знаю уже ставится ))
<Hanno4ka> ivgenij: на своем личном опыте убедилась, что он лучше apt-get
<tacirus> какой есть текстовый редактор, чтобы быстро запускался при старте и с широким функционалом. Задолбал уже Gedit своими тормозами в началее сессии
<tagezi> nano?
<Hanno4ka> tacirus: vim )))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: злой ты )
<tacirus> дойдет до того, что и вимом начну пользоваться
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: неее, я добрая ) иногда хД
<tacirus> попробую оба и нано и вим
<tagezi> ivgenij: кстати, очень рекомендую terminator вместо gnome-terminal
<tagezi> намного удобнее, если часто в строку нужно лазить
<ivgenij> weechat вроде бы как сел но ярлык для запуска найти немогу
<tagezi> ivgenij: ))))) ок консольный )
<[Raiden]> !ffmpeg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ffmpeg'
<ivgenij> а как его с консоли запускать
<tagezi> [Raiden]: утра )
<tagezi> ivgenij: wee + таб
<[Raiden]> привет
<tagezi> weechat-curses ну или так пиши
<NoOova> господа кто использует phpstorm или pycharm или idea?
<NoOova> или netbeans
<Hanno4ka> idea для java у меня
<ivgenij> <tagezi> где можно покурить мини мануал по нему
<tagezi> ivgenij: сейчас найду
<Hanno4ka> у них на оф сайте есть
<Hanno4ka> в т.ч. и видео там всякие
<ivgenij> пошол к ним домой ))
<tagezi> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<tagezi> для начало этого достаточно.. а потом плагины себе подбирать всякие, если хочешь расширять
<ivgenij> кстати как мне на этом сервере зарегатся?
<ivgenij> мне на почту так писмо с подтверждением не пришло вчера еще регался тут
<tagezi> а там долно письмо приходить?
<ivgenij> вот нету
<ivgenij> письмеца
<ivgenij> сегодня повторно регался серавно нет
<tagezi> я не помню.. я давно регился, письма вроде не было
<ivgenij> в спаме тоже нет
<[Raiden]> !ffmpeg
<ubuntuhelp> Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. Как собрать: http://goo.gl/0WLAQ Как конвертировать: http://goo.gl/sUp8j
<[Raiden]> new )
<tagezi> чо мана мало что-ли? )
<mayday> да, там должно что то приходить при регистрации, только не помню что :)
<mayday> наверно код какой то)
<mayday> скретный))
<[Raiden]> Мне просто попалось на глаза хавту для сбрки. Я решил так его запомнить
<tagezi> ))
<tagezi> apt-get install winff )))
<tagezi> в рунете -t не в то место пихают обычно... блогеры несчастные.. сразу видно что даже не пробовали
<[Raiden]> если использовать тот что в дистре , то установка libavcodec-extra-53 libavdevice-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53  даст больше форматов
<[Raiden]> и с этими пакетам мп3 будет играться без флуендо-мп3, через либламе
<[Raiden]> я снес gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 , всеравно играется )
<tagezi> эксперементатор ))
<tagezi> ты апе запустил?
<[Raiden]> я просто laem считаю лучшим мп3 кодеком.
<[Raiden]> lame
<tagezi> кстати да, кодеки нужно почистить будет, а то у меня уже коллекция их
<[Raiden]> не проверял, ча проверю.
<[Raiden]> неа, эйпы по прежнему сломанные остаются.
<tagezi> жаль
<tagezi> нужно покапать, может можно какнить выбрать кодеки
<tagezi> не намертво же они зашиты в код
<ivgenij> тест
<ubuntuhelp> ivgenij, Ну понг, и что?
<ivgenij> как авторизоватся?
<Hanno4ka> подскажите, какоие есть лекговессные окружения типа xfce?
<tagezi> ivgenij: nickserv identify пароль
<[Raiden]> тут смотря что поломано гстример-ффмпег или сам ффмпег. Если второе то хавту по сборке может быть помогло бы
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, можно же совсем на другой съехать наверное
<ivgenij> а где ник встовлять тут ?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: никакое. Если железо не тянет хфце , пора апгрейдиться
<tagezi> бэддеб нормально же всё играет
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ласточку попробуй
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: lxde
<[Raiden]> Хотя... gnome3 fallback есть столько же. Можно его попробовать )
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: да у меня и кеды нормально работают) просто хочу совсем минимал
<[Raiden]> lxde или просто опенбокс
<tagezi> lxde жутко шустр ))) настолько шустр, что у меня на стром допотопном буке летает )
<[Raiden]> тогда
<[Raiden]> вм вообще много. И  отдельных сторонних панелек если нужны ( fbpanel , thint2   и т.д.)
<[Raiden]> это легче всего
<tagezi> нужно будет какнить с опенбокс поразвлекаться...
<tagezi> ivgenij: ты чего не можешь авторилироваться?
<[Raiden]> вот например  слегка  поднастроенный лхде с замененной панелькой. http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/images/madbox_12.04/slide_2.png
<ivgenij> да вроде авторизовался
<tagezi> не.. иначебы + отсутсвовал
<[Raiden]> на самом деле король минимализма - это кде4.  http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1101/h_1351765960_6377931_70298ef4d9.png
<SergeyIT> ivgenij, зареган в 10:15
<[Raiden]> :)
<tagezi> да, чуть чуть не дотягивает до консоли )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> надо было ещё в редакторе панели отключить
<Hanno4ka> я вообще люблю консольку - она такая... такая... клееевая ^_^
<ivgenij> ConfigBase::load: Unable to open /home/ivgenij/.config/terminator/config ([Errno 2] Нет такого файла или каталога: '/home/ivgenij/.config/terminator/config')
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1101/h_1351766211_7113872_1cbb271fc6.png
<tagezi> ivgenij: это ты чего там творишь?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: панеслась ))))
<tagezi> влюблённый в кде ))
<ivgenij> <tagezi> terminatora открыл
<tagezi> ivgenij: чо у тебя всё через ж работает? тебе не кажеться что пора с этим завязывать? )
 * Hanno4ka пошла ласточку пробовать
<ivgenij> завязывать это означает что нужно возвращятся в win
<[Raiden]> Эх, не успел http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1101/h_1351766353_3884265_2abfbd2e58.png
<[Raiden]> всё , последняя
<tagezi> ivgenij: нет, понять что у тебя с системой твориться
<ivgenij> как?
<ivgenij> я только неделю в убунту
<tagezi> терминатор ставить и ничем от терминала не отличается, пользуешься как и им
<tagezi> ivgenij: как ставил?
<[Raiden]> попробуй удалить папку home/ivgenij/.config/terminator
<[Raiden]> пусть заново создастся
<tagezi> гугл даже такой ошибки не находит
<tagezi> у меня первый линукс был без интернета, потому что был диалап на винмодеме.. весело было... посмотрел что твориться в лине, записал на бумажку, загрузился в винду, поискал ответ, записал на бумажку, загрузился в линь -> goto шаг 1 )
<ivgenij> невозможно удалить «home/ivgenij/.config/terminator»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<ivgenij> )))
<tagezi> ivgenij: как ты его сносишь? )
<[Raiden]> /home/ivgenij/.config/terminator а такого тоже нету?
<ivgenij> rm -r
<ivgenij> rm -r /home/ivgenij/.config/terminator
<tagezi> открой наутилус -> вид -> показать скрытые файлы
<[Raiden]> во тчего вас в консоль тянет реально. Перешел в фм да удалил )
<tagezi> и дальше просто посмотри )
<[Raiden]> хакеры блин )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: человек хочет понять как в консоли работать, молодец насамом деле )
<[Raiden]> Хотя, может быть гномовское окружение так влияет.
<[Raiden]> нету у новичка доверия к такому гуи )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, консоль нужна там, где она нужна
<tagezi> а нужна она везде ) только об этом мало кто знает )
<ivgenij> в упор не вижу папку терминатора
<tagezi> ivgenij: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1101/h_1351767011_4425104_3f2edfc975.png
<tagezi> вот так она выглядит
<ivgenij> я чуток консольку знаю на старом буке убунту пробывал 2 года назад несмог со звуком и свидео разобратся они тармозили
<tagezi> )
<ivgenij> доказательство http://image.kz/show/26f21bed07869596c74f5594a41e459f
<ivgenij> и потом в виртуал боксе cent осом баловался
<[Raiden]> ivgenij: ну может её и нет
<tagezi> ivgenij: как ты ставил терминатор?
<[Raiden]> запусти снова терминатор. так же ругается?
<Hanno4ka> a kak v lxde smenit' raskladku? Oo
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ))
<SergeyIT> а зачем нужен терминатор?
<ivgenij> вот и чуток команды знаю и както приятней консолька гном какойто не привычный да и кеды тоже какието не удобные пробовал на open suse
<tagezi> ну, у меня раскладка меняется альт+шифт
<ivgenij> sudo apt-get install terminator
<SergeyIT> ivgenij, ставь freeDOS
<tagezi> не учи плохому )
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1025/h_1319534587_6889082_9021c3aeaa.png
<SergeyIT> а что в нем плохого?
<Hanno4ka> u menia v unity toze alt+shift, a tut nie rabotaet (
<[Raiden]> у меня почему-то везде работает выбрананя при установке раскладка.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: see picture
<tagezi> ivgenij: ну можно поптобовать его снести нафиг... типа sudo aptitude remove terminator
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], она ж не читатель, а писатель )
<tagezi> или попробовать создать папку и файл самомому
<[Raiden]> глобальная локаль и переключение в убунте задается командой sudo dpkg-reconfigure  console-setup
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сначала аптитуд поставить
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1323187/ это в файл скопировать
<[Raiden]> и если не трогать средства де, то обычн оработает глобал
<ivgenij> sudo apt-get remove terminator ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: мы его уже научили этому )
<tagezi> ненаучили )
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<SergeyIT> надо сначала man terminator
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну... как тебе сказать.. дебиан рекомендует пользоваться им )
<ivgenij> apttitude лучше apt-get
<ivgenij> ?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ман терминатор ему удет сейчас бесмысленно, так каку него нет конфиг файла
<tagezi> ivgenij: в некоторых ситуациях да
<[Raiden]> ivgenij: функциональней, он заменяет несколько утилит, не только апт-гет
<SergeyIT> tagezi, в каких? Я не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> но с зависимостями иначе работает. У меня были ситуации когда аптитуда предлогала удалить пол системы.
<Redfield> чем так хорош терминатор 7
<Redfield> ?
<[Raiden]> так что не давите запросы не прочитав
<[Raiden]> Redfield: разделение экрана есть.
<[Raiden]> почти как в консоле
<[Raiden]> )
<Redfield> мм
<[Raiden]> я правда пользовался раза 2
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: u menia netu takoj nastrijki (
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: vsio menu peresmotrela
<tagezi> может нужно доставить?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: там в меню есть панель управления хфце или как-то так. В общем кнопка открывающая  из настройки
<[Raiden]> нет
<tagezi> у неё не крыса )
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> туплю )
<tagezi> о, авторизировался )
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: Набери sudo dpkg-reconfigure  console-setup , выбери русский, утф8 , шрифт терминус или вга  и alt+shift
<[Raiden]> и потом релогин
<[Raiden]> если не поможет смотри форум по лхде
<[Raiden]> я его видел 1 раз
<tagezi> у меня он встал вообще без проблем, я там только с вайфай немного повазился, но впринципесам виноват, нефиг кривыми руками лезть куда не следует
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: а попробуй fsKBSetting запустить
<tagezi> на что можно поменять гном-скриншот? кде не предлогать )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: скрот
<[Raiden]> tagezi: он тоже кое-что умеет gnome-screenshot --interactive
<ivgenij> test
<ubuntuhelp> ivgenij, Failed!
<[Raiden]> но этот ключик надо знать и где-то делать замену на хоткей.
<[Raiden]> такой вот мейд фор изи
<tagezi> не, он просто не снимает контекстные меню
<tagezi> ivgenij: ты чо? авторизация у тебя проходит
<ivgenij> да не проходит
<[Raiden]> запускай с ключем, выберай задержку , иди в контекстное меню.
<ivgenij> или прошла
<ivgenij> ))))
<[Raiden]> либо скрот
<ivgenij> а че мне пищет ubuntuhelp> ivgenij, Failed!
<tagezi> ivgenij: это он тебя просто не любит ))
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<ivgenij> тест
<ubuntuhelp> ivgenij, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> Блин, вот когда нужно так не )
<c5h12> что-то не припоминаю осложнений с языком в данной среде (LXDE)
<tagezi> ivgenij: если он тебе ответил, значит ты есть на канале, и не важно какой бред он несёт ))
<tagezi> c5h12: да я тоже
<ivgenij> все ясно
<ivgenij> так что лучше aptitude или apt-get?
<ivgenij> а то я пропустил
<tagezi> по вкусу
<c5h12> панелька LXDE'шная клёвая, вот что нравится
<c5h12> с автоцентровкой окон программ
<tagezi> ivgenij: я пользуюсь обеими прогами, а когда особо лень и синаптиком
<c5h12> в смысле, кнопок на "панели задач", в терминах оффтопа
<tagezi> ivgenij: центр приложений я снёс.. но там какието зависимости есть, так что сам, пока не поёмёшь не сноси )))
<[Raiden]> А я сразу всем говорю про сторонние панели , кто хочет поставить лхде. Ибо сразу не понравилось )
<[Raiden]> на вкус и цвет
<tagezi> не знаю, мне нравиться.. есдинственно что может напрягать - это распрееление програм в меню.. она туда всё походу впихивает, даже скрипты
<ivgenij> ладно теперь к проблеме
<ivgenij> сломан синий зуб! стамотологи тут есть? ))
<tagezi> =)
<c5h12> из меня стоматолог тоже синий
<c5h12> никогда не юзал блютус под Линуксом, как-то обходилось
<tagezi> ivgenij: тут я пас.. так как я с ним не общаюсь, нечем
<ivgenij> убунту оне платный сервис?
<tagezi> ivgenij: а дропбокс тебе не подходит? )
<tagezi> ivgenij: там бесплатно какоето колличество, но синхронизация жуткая
<tagezi> я про убутууан
<ivgenij> сколь ко мне бы 10г
<ivgenij> поду узнаю сколь там на халяву раздают
<tagezi> блин, зачем столько мусора хранить то? )
<tagezi> он тебе 10Г будет синхронидировать пол года )
<ivgenij> жалко я на win яндекс диск пользою
<tagezi> а книму есть не веб морда?
<ivgenij> 10г да там много хлама там прошивки для принтаков пара манов пара текстов
<ivgenij> вот и 10 г набижало
<ivgenij> да только не для линукса
<ivgenij> почемута яндекс линукс в этом плане игнорирует
<tagezi> дропбокс работает и под линем и под виндой, и вебморда есть и просто папки в тиневом режиме синхронит
<tagezi> спроси у яндекса
<ivgenij> я гдето читал что дроббокс и торенты умеет скачивать
<ivgenij> )))
<Redfield> прикрыли же этот сервис
<tagezi> не знаю)
<ivgenij> много желающих наверно было я сам не пробовал вообще дроббокс но много читал на хабре
<tagezi> ivgenij: дроп бокс можно до 5 Г расшарить помоему.. там есть партнёрская программа, если друзей приглашаешь то у тебя увеличивается место
<tagezi> ivgenij: причем там не обязательно что бы они были новыми, главное их добавить ))
<tagezi> мы с ребятами по учебе себе так расшарили диск
<tagezi> и есть ещё какието квесты, тоже шасширяют пространство
<[Raiden]> http://ibigdan.livejournal.com/11891503.html
<tagezi> =)
<Redfield> <[Raiden]> странно )
<Redfield> как я ссылки кидаю так эти модерасты поехавшие меня банят )
<amigo> ivgenij: Я.Диск через webdav работает
<Redfield> они ссылки на античат нелюбят ? =)
<tagezi> Redfield: ты бы паокуратнее ))
<[Raiden]> Redfield: есть 1 маленький секрет. Я тоже модераст
<tagezi> =)
<Redfield> скай фальклор и артус вот поехавшие )
<[Raiden]> )
<Redfield> про тебя то ничего плохого нескажу :)
<[Raiden]> а я бывает занудствую про кде.
<tagezi> Redfield: ссзб, побольшому счету, я тут тоже флужу переодически, просто меру нужно знать, и всё будет хорошо
<[Raiden]> Я тут листал рсс фороникса. Появился слух что в 13.04 юнити появятся виджеты на столе. Как будут реализованы пока не ясно, хтмл5 либо qt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот бокс ком одно время раздавал 50 гигов за клиента андроидного
<JohnDoe_71Rus> заделал себе 2 коробочки )
<tagezi> блин и где я был со своей читалкой? ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: они чегото с юнити творят савсем не врозумительное...
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: рабочий стол? что это?
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxODI
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: кому надо или кто хотя бы читал книги для чайников, тот в курсе.
<tacirus> что-то не разберу как вызвать справку в vim
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: книг не читал
<[Raiden]> я вижу
<Civil|2> и мне не надо
<tacirus> написано что нужно набрать :help topic
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: тогда проходи мимо )
<tacirus> Чего-то не получается так у мня
<[Raiden]> может не установлено? бывает хелп отдельынм пакетом.
<tacirus> установил ток что
<[Raiden]> у меня нет вима , не знаю
<Civil|2> tacirus: а что оно тебе говорит? :help по идее общую справку вывести должен
<tacirus> ничего не говорит
<tagezi> у меня тоже... к Hanno4ka вопросы, она советовала )
<Redfield> хорошо бы если бы виджет c сенсорами запиили
<Redfield> в гном 2 был хорший апплёт sensors
<Redfield> как то так назывался
<tagezi> это зачем?
<Civil|2> tacirus: просто :help работает даже если не стоит vim-doc'и
<Civil|2> т.к. хелп идет в vim-runtime
<[Raiden]> виджеты на столе верный шаг. окна могут быть ен всегда запущены. Допустим уменя на мобиле есть виджеты, а окн ос программой или контактами запущено не всегда.
<tagezi> Redfield: нафига пялиться на работу проца и тд?
<Civil|2> вместе с vimtutor'ом
<Redfield> да нужно бывает
<[Raiden]> так что каноникал делает верный шаг. Вот только. Всё это уже есть и работает в ... Не скажу.
<Hanno4ka> в смысле хелп в виме не работает?
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: мобила != десктоп
<Redfield> пялится в частоты и температуру
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: компьютер!= десктоп, линукс != ос только для десктопа.
<tagezi> ты его как плиту электрическую используешь? )
<Redfield> как обогреватель )
<tagezi> )
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: понятное дело !=, но где ты кроме десктопа и ноута будешь использовать Юнити?
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: и я например активно использую штук 5-7 плазмойдов на столе, конкретно на десктопе. И мне нравится.
<tacirus> может режим нужно сменить сначала7
<tacirus> у меня стоит - правка
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: в кде почти все - плазмоиды
<tacirus> а как сменить я не знаю
<tacirus> Что такое плазмоиды
<tacirus> моники7
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: я рабочий стол не вижу обычно
<Hanno4ka> если не знаешь какой режим в виме - жми esc
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: это не отменяет контекста в котором я их упомянул. Ежу понятно что речь про плазмойды на столе )
<Civil|2> tacirus: плазмоиды - виджеты в кде.
<tagezi> починила раскладку?)
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: твои пробелмы.
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: и не проблемы вовсе )
<Hanno4ka> я пока обратно в юнити перешла
<Hanno4ka> пока нету времени разбираться
<tacirus> Hanno4ka: нажал его и остался без режима совсем
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: ставила бы на виртуалку систему и было бы видно что не пашет
<Civil|2> tacirus: отличие от совсем классических виджетов в том, что панели, часы на них, переключатели раскладов - все плазмоиды, которые могут себя по-разному вести если разместить их на панельке и на столе
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: верно, это виджеты на столе. рад что ты допер. Осталось допереть что я ещё говорил про десктоп и про точто это удобно.
<Hanno4ka> tacirus: в виме основной режим - командный
<SergeyIT>  Redfield, psensor поставь и будет темп. и цпу в меню
<Hanno4ka> tacirus: и как понять, остался без режима? Оо
<tacirus> Hanno4ka:  так что не пишет ни очем внизу
<Civil|2> tacirus: запусти vimtutor в консольке
<tacirus> Hanno4ka: и теперь Space не работает для пробела
<Civil|2> он откроет базу самую
<Hanno4ka> ты когда открывешь вим, ты в каком режиме?
<tacirus> да хз в каком, сейчас открою - узнаю
<vladgobelen> tacirus: vim имеет два режима: всё портить и бибикать. (c)
<Hanno4ka> tacirus: если ничего не настраивал, то в командном
<Hanno4ka> tacirus: вот в нем и набирай :help
<Redfield> <SergeyIT> прикольная прога , сапсибо
<tacirus> Hanno4ka:  да, в коммандном
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: и какие плазмоиды используешь?
<tacirus> тут еще учиться нужно елки
<tacirus> вечером или в выходные посмотрю
<tagezi> а ты что думал? ))
<Hanno4ka> вообще, если разобраться, то очень удобная штука - этот вим ))
<tacirus> tagezi: а я  думал, что мне достаточно будет смотреть в экран и думать, а оно будет все длать
<shenmue> http://wowlol.ru/img1/3d0121f8.jpg оО
<Hanno4ka> к нему есть еще куча плагинов
<tagezi> tacirus: если смотреть и думать, и иногда щёлкать мышкой, то это write из пакета либрофиса
<tacirus> shenmue: вот зачем он на клавиатуре пальцы разминал
<c5h12> Hanno4ka, давно вимом пользуетесь?
<tacirus> tagezi: совсем ничем не щелкать и не клацать клавишами - пакет think-wise
<tacirus> Я таки научусь вимить
<tagezi> tacirus: это потому что ты не пользуешься кде )))
<tagezi> вон, спроси у райдена зачем нужен вим )
<Hanno4ka> c5h12: да так... не очень, но уже успела в него влюбиться )
<c5h12> интересно, а для прогеров на С++ от вима есть польза?
<tacirus> tagezi: Наверное в качестве формоцки для мороженного ?
<tacirus> Кто может разгадать почему у меня libreoffice полетел после установки пакета desktop-xubuntu?
<tacirus> Я не знаю привязывать ли это событие к поломке, но до установки все было ок
<ivgenij> подскажите быстрый аннонимайзер
<tacirus> пергружусь
<tacirus> ъ ушел
<tagezi> tacirus: незнаю.. у меня если савсем савсем плохо компу, то и vi достаточно, а так
<tagezi> ivgenij: нафига оно тебе?
<ivgenij> я у нас в Казахстане файрвол есть
<ivgenij> как в китае только меньше
<ivgenij> ))
<ivgenij> лайвжурнал заблокирован уже как 3-4 года
<c5h12> подтверждаю... livejournal, blogspot
<tagezi> ну так тебе ещёи казахстанский нужен
<tagezi> ip2.ru
<ivgenij> да нет мне на забугровый нужен
<tacirus> фу, после перезагрузки - полет нормальный. Либраофис работает
<Hanno4ka> tacirus: первое правила суппорта - что-то не работает? перезагрузись)) 5 раз
<tagezi> ivgenij: не вкурсе, я ими вообще не пользуюсь
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: и после этого ты мне про кнопочки расказываешь? ))
<ivgenij> <tagezi> наверно ты хотел сказать 2ip.ru он пол часа открывается унас ))
<tacirus> Hanno4ka:  :)
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: какие еще кнопочки? я ничего не говорила
 * Hanno4ka тут совершенно непричем
<tagezi> ivgenij: ну, я же написал, я ими не пользуюсь ) тестил сайт свой как-то на них... давноооо давно, и больше не нужно было
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: лан, мне влом логи рыть )) не причем так не причем )
<tagezi> а зачем нужен лайвжурнал?
<shenmue> не пять  а три
<tagezi> shenmue: пять надёжнее ) это знает каждый виндузатник )
<ivgenij> блоги экстремистов почитать
<ivgenij> )))
<ivgenij> унас лайвжурнал блокируют потому что он кешит экстремалами )))
<tagezi> я послежний год ничего интересного в блогосфере не нахожу... либо передирают у друг друга, либо борадатые анегдоты травят
<shenmue> свой пиши
<tagezi> и кому это нужно?
<tagezi> что бы почитать блог? ну я без этого чтива не умру...
<NoOova> хабр - блог
<NoOova> посути
<tagezi> хабр можно читать, через гугл поиск
 * Hanno4ka вспомнила, что давно ничего не писала в своем блоге...
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: настроила раскладку?
<[Raiden]> или другое де )
<tagezi> не, она в юнити перешла )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> терпелки не хватило )
<[Raiden]> ну и правильно. Нефиг тратить время на очевидную фигню котоаря должа просто работать или просто быть  в виде настроекк
<NoOova> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xGc_ZNr-N08J:habrahabr.ru/post/156911/+&cd=4&hl=ru&ct=clnk&gl=ru
<[Raiden]> нужно чут ьбольше капитализма в опенсорсе. Не можешь конкурировать - прощай.
<[Raiden]> :)
<tagezi> мне кстати lxde на убунте как-то не очень нравиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: потому что надо пользовать лубунту.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lxde поверх плохо одевается
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну я про неё радную и говорю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и чего там не нравится ?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да она какая-то.. эм.. корявая, торможная... по вравнению с дебианом
<Hanno4ka> хех, надо ссылочку на хабр начальству кинуть - поусть проставляется работникам хД
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а по сравнению с юнити и третьегномом
<tagezi> ну, посравнению с виндой она вообще шедевр )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<Hanno4ka> между юнити и гном3 я выбираю... кеды Оо
<NoOova> неправильный ответ
<NoOova> выбор
<NoOova> консоль!
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: и сидишь в Юнити )))
<tagezi> вот она женская логика ))
<Hanno4ka> ну да, все логично)
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> Hanno4ka бишелл юзала?
<shenmue> баронос тебе тот же вопрос
<Hanno4ka> shenmue: неа, а что это такое?
<shenmue> блин я ж историю почистил =(
<shenmue> у райдена можно спросить . красивое изменение кед. насчет функциональности не известно
<SergeyIT> если подметки оторвать - это уже не кеды будут
<Hanno4ka> ну вообще, юнити вполне удобна,  если в основном работаешь в терминаторе и используешь альт-таб ))
<shenmue> не знаю... у меня щас эксплоир вообще
 * shenmue увидал откуда взялась ачивка Лирой и звание дженкинс =)
<baronos> shenmue: я только гетерошел юзаю)
<shenmue> ты циамон юзал ?
<baronos> я поплевался, проклял его и удалил
<shenmue> там между прочим новость была что из гнома вырезали 160 тысяч строчек левого кода
<baronos> туда же и мате, кде и все остальное. кроме гном-шелл 3.4 :)
<shenmue> поплевался он =)
 * shenmue ехидно смотрит на обрезанный наутилос для любителей гш
<baronos> shenmue: самое забавное, что мне этот наутилус 3.6 больше нарвится всех остальных фм, вот только бэкспейс вернуть и все.
<shenmue> да тебе вообще все нравится что с гномом делают
<baronos> угу)
<baronos> в нем все просто и удобно. ничего уже делать и не надо чтоб он был лучше. все устраивает по-дефолту)
<Hanno4ka> да он просто мазохист наверное)
<baronos> ну кроме трея в 3.6
<shenmue> мда
<baronos> !baronos | Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka: Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<baronos> не то слово мазохист ;)
<shenmue> baronos кстати у тя фф?
<Hanno4ka> я 3 гном видела в живую сек 10, потом снесла нафиг
<shenmue> Hanno4ka так нельзя делать
<baronos> shenmue: ну я попвтался перелезть на фф, и понял что это не мой браузер, вообщем я снова на хроме)
<Hanno4ka> с чего это?
<shenmue> а для хрома установщик с сайта расширений есть?
<baronos> угу
<shenmue> Hanno4ka надо как я. ознакомится. перелопатить все настройки. залесть во все закаулки и темные углы. посмотреть все плюсы и минусы . взвесить все за и против а потом принять верное решение
<shenmue> хотя внешний вид уже отталкивает.
<shenmue> и отказ от компиза... минус для меня было больше. намного больше
<Hanno4ka> shenmue: я просто не была в состоянии в этом искать настройки
<shenmue> кстати в браузерах напрягает что строка ввода адреса и поиска едины. на локалхост трудно попасть
<[Raiden]> минималку кстати можно строить и на компизе. Такой же вм как и все.
<[Raiden]> если вам больше заняться нечем.
<[Raiden]> компиз как вм отдельынй от  юнити на самом деле умер, 1.0 так и не вышел.
<[Raiden]> но то что есть можно использовать , в общем-то
<[Raiden]> есть нвой вм котоырй вобрал всебя част ьфункционала компиз и продолжает развиваться http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diSkkP4AiiM
 * [Raiden] скрылся.
<[Raiden]> новый*
<skai-falkorr> прикольно слушать о смерти вм, хотя создатель работает над ним в формате full-time job за деньги
<[Raiden]> !kde
<ubuntuhelp> KDE (K Desktop Environment) — свободная среда рабочего стола, установленная в !Kubuntu по умолчанию. Для установки в Ubuntu выполните sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop Доп. инфо: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/ . Поддержку Вы можете получить на канале #kubuntu.
<[Raiden]> !kubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Kubuntu — это Ubuntu с KDE, K Desktop Evnvironment, вместо Gnome. См. http://www.kubuntu.org/. См. также !KDE
<Hanno4ka> !тапки
<[Raiden]> не у всех железо +- 3-5 лет, бывает и хуже или самое дешевое.  Добавил про оптимизацию линк.
<[Raiden]> !kde
<ubuntuhelp> KDE (K Desktop Environment) — свободная среда рабочего стола, установленная в !Kubuntu. Для установки в Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop Доп. инфо: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/ . Поддержку Вы можете получить на канале #kubuntu. Оптимизация: http://goo.gl/8UfJQ
<Hanno4ka> как вырубить компиз?
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: такая большая кнопка на системнике отключает компиз
<baronos> сзади по хребту лопатой на
<Hanno4ka> хД
<Hanno4ka> нужно вырубить графические 3д прибамбасы
<Hanno4ka> в кедах есть такая штука, знаю
<Hanno4ka> там даже хоткей стоит
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka:  в юнити нельзя или точнее можно, но это будет не выключение а замена сессии:
<[Raiden]> ставишь gnome-session-fallback , делаеш ьрелогин в эту сессию. Сот весь тот же, компиза нет.
<[Raiden]> софт
<skai-falkorr> ну или отрубить ненужные эффекты
<skai-falkorr> но это сложновато для кдешников to understand
<baronos> в кде вырубил все эффекты он вообще пуля стал, хоть и жрал 450мб, а вот компиз балалайка, отрубил все, так тормозить и не перестал.
<[Raiden]> если выключить индексацию данных будет есть 250
<baronos> это непомук кторый?
<[Raiden]> ну да, Можно его оставитьи выключить только аконади. Это поиск в емыле  , контактах и т.д. Дави ctrl+esc   и поищи aknadi если есть  можно выключить
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuku.org/16/how-to-disable-nepomuk-akonadi/
<[Raiden]> я непомуком пользуюсь, аконади нет
<baronos> ну я перестал пользоватся кде :)
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> и правильно сделал
<[Raiden]> ссзб имхо )
<skai-falkorr> кризис среднего возраста прошел
<ivgenij>  как узнать мадель процца консоле?
<[Raiden]> я использую в режиме всё включено на максимум, кроме аконади. особых проблем нет на е4600\4гб
<baronos> О_о модель проца консоли?
<skai-falkorr> ivgenij: lshw
<[Raiden]> cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep name
<ivgenij> <[Raiden]>  грацио
<[Raiden]> прок пока текстовый, шапка\гном пока туда не добрались
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> ^_^ мой любимый гномик
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: спасибо за совет
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: поттеринг следит за тобой.он слушает втои мысли. будь осторожен, а то завтра станет бинарным
<[Raiden]> )
<ivgenij> мож кто знает сколь тут "HD Graphics 3000" мб?
<[Raiden]> встроенной 0
<[Raiden]> берет сколько-то из рам
<[Raiden]> но я могу ошибаться.
<ivgenij> нее там должно быть не менее 64 мб
<ivgenij> HD Graphics 3000  видео калеблится в винде от 64 мб до 1700мб OMG
<[Raiden]> значит выделяется не менее 64, но своей набортной памяти там нет
<[Raiden]> это в общем-то нормально для ноута или офисного компа.
<andrex> хех она ещё и кеш 3го уровня юзает
<Civil|2> ivgenij: у встроенных видеокарт обычно своей видеопамяти не бывает в принципе.
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXIRwnJRQJI&feature=g-u-u
<Civil|2> касается не только intel
<shenmue> бывает
<shenmue> у меня виа встроенная 32мб
<Civil|2> shenmue: во первых "обычно", во вторых о старье отдельный разговор
<[Raiden]> а о радеонах тоже отдельный разговор?
<[Raiden]> и нвидиях
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: ты интегрированную нвидию когда видел?
<[Raiden]> коненчо
<[Raiden]> чно
<ivgenij> nforse
<ivgenij> )))
<andrex> а вообще у интегрированных карт память может от 64мб  до 32 гб быть взависимости сколько памяти в системе
<Civil|2> ivgenij: что-то мне подсказывает, что последней модели nForce'а более 3-х лет уже
<Civil|2> а последней популярной все 5
<baronos> у меня мать с интегрированной нвидиа в ней 256мб
<andrex> ну у меня интел мона и 512 выставить
<andrex> только тогда половины гига будет маловато(
<[Raiden]> Civil|2 выше читал что книжки не читал и что ему не надо. Во тпоследствия.
<ivgenij> а де выставляется
<ivgenij> ?
<[Raiden]> писал т.е. )
<andrex> в биосе и то не увсех
<andrex> ivgenij: ^
<tacirus> пошел домой, сегодня позже а завтра раньше
<tacirus> всем до пока
<ivgenij> уменя такой биос что вне только с чего первого загружатся выставляется не считая даты/времени (((
<ivgenij> и все
<andrex> биос для домохозяек)
<ivgenij> :D
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: какой последний интегрированный радеон со своей собственной памятью?
<andrex> ну значит у тебя никак, оно само заберает столько, сколько нужно приложению
<andrex> либо фиксировано
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: что-то мне подсказывает, что в современных Zacate, Brazos, Bobcat'ах таки нет своей видеопамяти
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: такая сойдет?
<[Raiden]> Graphics ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4650 (2815MB Total: 1GB discrete memory + 1791MB shared memory)
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: это дискретный чип
<Civil|2> так что не сойдет
<[Raiden]> Хм )
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: приведи пример CPU с интегрированной графикой или чипсета с ней же
<ivgenij> почему в современные лоптопы обдиляют платами расширения?
<andrex> а потому что домохозяйуам платы ненужны
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: оно может быть не как mxm платка, но от этого она не станет интегрированной картой
<andrex> да и сувать их некуда в современных, вот раньше кирпичи были с ком портами и тд
<ivgenij> вот мне в современном лоптопе сону нехвотает очень rs232 порта
<Civil|2> ivgenij: usb -> rs232 шнурок
<ivgenij> да и фуджик стоит уменя старенький
<ivgenij> тоже нет
<skai-falkorr> я хочу его убить
<ivgenij> шнурок такого эфекта серавно не даст как сам rs232
<andrex> сам ты лОптоп
<ivgenij> и ваще у меня пылится лпт принтер из за того что ни у одно го из моих ноутов нет ЛПТ порта :D
<skai-falkorr> andrex: хоть ты меня понимаешь
<andrex> :)
<ivgenij> вижу тут народ собрался
<ivgenij> может стамотологи появились сдеся
<ivgenij> ?
 * andrex начинает волноватся)
<andrex> ь*
<ivgenij> синий зуб нужно вправить
<ivgenij> ))
<baronos> привяжи один конец ниточки к зубу, а другой к двери, и выбрось в окно бук.
<ivgenij> удалять зуб не нужно
<baronos> и вообще за 2-3 дня можно было либо нагугль способы решения с синезубом, или понять, что это дохлый номер и он не работает вообще.
<andrex> а ну тогда возми перворатор просверли в нем дырку и замаж гипсом
<andrex> в зубе синем
<ivgenij> ))
<ivgenij> да гуглил
<ivgenij> чето нече хорошего не нагуглил
<ivgenij> но проверил его работоспособность в виртуал боксе
<ivgenij> работает на ура
<andrex> !q2 > ivgenij
<ubuntuhelp> ivgenij, please see my private message
<ivgenij> это че было? типо придупреждение
<andrex> иди спроси у гугла как правильно задавать вопросы
<mayday> ivgenij: задавай конкретно по теме, и те темы что относятся к каналу, остальное мусор. (мой мнение)
<andrex> а "про стоматологов и вылечить синий зуб" нам ничего не говорит, телепаты в отпуске
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: ты меня заставил погуглить. Были Radeon HD 4290 Graphics (890G Chipset)  и до них разные. У этой 128 мб своей могло быть.
<[Raiden]> Я не особо интересовался, знаю  просто что такие бывают
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: оно уже тоже старое
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: такие случаи можно приравнять к исключением. Большинство встроенного видео не имеет своей памяти, тупо негде её размещать, да и дорого
<[Raiden]> ок
<Civil|2> встроенное это APU амдшные, Intel GMA всевозможные, и туда же можно приплюсовать графику на ARM
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: если пойти в середину 90-х там можно вообще много чего забавного и интересного найти
<Civil|2> например
<Civil|2> но оно уже устарело все давно
<[Raiden]> арм там бывают с постоянно выделенной рам. на моем телефоне 768мб рам, доступно 555.
<[Raiden]> хотя это скорее выделенная , готов признать
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: ты вскрой и посчитай чипы памяти. У тебя их будет два, из которых выдирается кусок под нужды камеры, видеоядра и пр.
<[Raiden]> нет, именно рам, андройд использует ту же из 555
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: то что видит андроид это уже после вычетания видеорам и буфера для камеры
<Civil|2> можешь на xda в разделе толи по SGS 1, толи по SGS 2 (тема потом в SGS 3 переехала) почитать раскопки на предмет динамической памяти на железках и того куда что уходит
<[Raiden]> не будем оффтопить. В природе всеравн оесть встроенное видео со совоей рам )
<[Raiden]> может оно старое. Но тут есть умельцы котоыре возмущаюстя что хфце лагает на п2...
<[Raiden]> т.е. может ещё использоваться.
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: в принципе может конечно, но вероятность небольшая
<[Raiden]> ок )
<ivgenij> почему я не могу попасть в каталог firmware #cd /lib/firmware/    нет такого каталога
<skai-falkorr> ты не поверишь
<ivgenij> каталог существует
<skai-falkorr> нет
<[Raiden]> можно не попасть если существует. Но ошибка обычно другая
<[Raiden]> если убрать +х , то не будет листинга.
<[Raiden]> а +r ещё и перехода
<[Raiden]> если склероз не подводит )
<[Raiden]> ivgenij: ls -l /lib |grep firmware  чего-нить пишет?
<andrex> ls -d /lib/fi*
<ivgenij> -xr -x
<[Raiden]> xr -x - это что-то мало )
<[Raiden]> так должно быть drwxr-xr-x
<ivgenij> ls -l /lib |grep firmware
<skai-falkorr> drwxr-xr-x
<ivgenij> да
<[Raiden]> если да , тогда дел оне в правах ) опечатался мб где-то
<ivgenij> http://image.kz/v27b395f1d98100717ddf7e62b8c5fe00
<skai-falkorr> я ж говорю
<skai-falkorr> нет такого каталога
<skai-falkorr> можешь сам опсмотреть
<skai-falkorr> ls /
<skai-falkorr> найди там firmware
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: e vtyz tcnm
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: будт внимательней
<[Raiden]> в /lib есть такой каталог
<andrex> оно в либ
<skai-falkorr> ну в либ
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а команду он вводит cd /firmware
<[Raiden]> [20:08:22] [ivgenij]почему я не могу попасть в каталог firmware #cd /lib/firmware/    нет такого каталога
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тебя ничего в ней не смущает?
<[Raiden]> см выше
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну и?что он написал и что показал скрин - я верю скрину
<skai-falkorr> и думаю, что он и вводил тоже самое
<ivgenij> но наутилус же заходит в этот каталог
<[Raiden]> а.. я не смотрел )
<skai-falkorr> ivgenij: ну да
<skai-falkorr> ivgenij: и консоль зайдет
<skai-falkorr> ivgenij: только ты ни разу не попытался зайти в этот каталог в консоли
<ivgenij> как мне удолить там файл?
<skai-falkorr> я его хочу кастрировать
<skai-falkorr> о. простите. кОстрировОть
<[Raiden]> ivgenij: /firmware   ты пишешь , указывая что каталог в корне.
<[Raiden]> ivgenij: а надо firmware или ./firmware
<[Raiden]> либо полный путь
<ivgenij> я писал сначало так cd /lib/firmware/
<[Raiden]> ну и нормально
<skai-falkorr> ivgenij: тебя бьют линейкой по голове, если ты используеь букву А?
<[Raiden]> / в конце не нужна, но и не ошибка. Должно переходить ) Или выполни cd /lib/firmware/ и снова скриншот покажи )
<ivgenij> щя
<ivgenij> теперь заходит ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> аминь
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: внезапно:) писал он сначалО
<skai-falkorr> нюню
<tagezi> всем привет )
<swex> мужики ключ на 10 есть у кого?
<andrex> ну допустим...
<swex>  :) да лампочку в фаре надо поменять, ключ задевал кудато
<andrex> аа ну это не ко мне тогда, если ты не с Иркутска конечно)
<andrex> да в принципе вон на дорогу вышел да машину какую нить остановил, полюбому ключи будут
<andrex> ну хотя..
<andrex> мы както тормозили машину аптечку спросить, штук 20 наверно тормознули
<andrex> а аптечки ниукого нет)
<[Raiden]> что бы победить пишите слова http://www.phoboslab.org/ztype/
<andrex> хы я в альтлинуксе видел игрульку типа этой там тоже слова надо печатать, только там пингвин был а не это нечто
<pr0mode> всем ку
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1101/h_1351795042_7594421_1b67dbe94d.png
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: странный вид у него.. вроде и гтк+ вид есть, а вроде и какието свои кнопки сделаны
<[Raiden]> это вид моей текущей темы
<tagezi> странный вид, не то не сё
<[Raiden]> у вас он будет выглядеть как и всё
<tagezi> ина кде стандартную не похоже и не гтк+
<tagezi> [Raiden]: покажи другие элементы плиз
<tagezi> ну, панельки там, менюшки )
<Sergey_IT> RDE, не?
<tagezi> [Raiden]DE ? )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://itmages.ru/image/view/742752/6d240a26
<[Raiden]> qtcurve тема. Кней много разных презетов есть
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ага ). Уже пора
<[Raiden]> это обычное к, нез всяких r ) Я ничего не меняю кроме того что можно просто мышкой покликать
<tagezi> [Raiden]: прикольно, довольно всё акуратно и красивенько.. наверное только те две кнопки и вываливаются из общего вида
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты плохо себе представляешь, сколько теперь можно мышкой накликать ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> автор этой штуки  сделал тему которая меняет сразу qt4\3 gtk2 софт. А для гтк3 не стал писать. Я всё жду пока кто-нить возьмется что бы иметь  внешний вид общий )
<[Raiden]> ту твидно другой презет http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1101/h_1351796573_8740074_bbd0295373.png
<[Raiden]> в общем 1 эта тема может выглядеть как сотня других +-
<tagezi> ну, меня гтк3 вроже устраивает.. люблю я квадратные кнопочки ))
<tagezi> Было признано, что Nautilus, по-прежнему лучшее, что есть под Ubuntu, поэтому нет никакого смысла переходить на какой-либо другой файловый менеджер.
<tagezi> =(
<Sergey_IT> я им не пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> на гтк однопанельников лучше наверное нет. Я вполне согласен. А дельфин привязан к кде сильно, индексный поск и т.д.
<[Raiden]> поиск*
<[Raiden]> тунар на 1 опцию лучше - групповая переименвкв. А итак тоже простенький.
<tagezi> да ну их наутилус.. они его вообще перепилили недопилив, и получается что в одном месте окна одни а в другом другие, и чем дальше тем они разнее
<tagezi> а ещё, это меня вообще выбешивает, раньше бокавая панель настраивалась как твоей душеньке угодно, а теперь они почему-то выделили 5 папок отдельно и  рабочий стол (нафига его то??),и хрен что поменяешь
<tagezi> чую что в 13.04 ещё больше мусару придёться удалять
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, зачем удалять - минимал ставь и добавляй )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: так я обвовляюсь а не снуля ставлю
<[Raiden]> я не знаю что вас так с мущает в к. у делфьина модульное окно, панели меняются. преносятся в любое место окна и т.д.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: обновился с 12.04 до 12.10 и получил кучу линз и ещё дофига впридачу
<tagezi> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<tagezi> крыса стала больше похожа на гном )
<[Raiden]> внезапно точки входа справа , до кучи покажу другой презет кутикурвы ) http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1101/h_1351797877_9203869_dc620696dd.png
<[Raiden]> хфце с компизом видел на ютубе, вроде работает. Возможно  если надоест кде я так сделаю, но очень врятли )
<tagezi> квадратиками )))) жаль всёравно кнопти правые выпадают )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1101/h_1351798033_3342088_dd6624beab.png
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> вот эти две штуки не сращиваются больше
<[Raiden]> что значит не сращиваются?
<[Raiden]> а.. ну и пусть будет 2 раздела. тут я не вижу криминала
<tagezi> ну теперь закладни отдельно, а "компьютер отдельно
<tagezi> только принцип этого деления вообще не понятен
<tagezi> раньше всё вместе было, и можно было настроить как душе угодно
<tagezi> а раньше это вот так выглядело
<tagezi> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1101/h_1351798269_2477083_3dd62a1c11.png
<tagezi> ну и сейчас когда хочешь сохранить/открыть файл
<[Raiden]> ну ясно
<[Raiden]> в дельфине четко места и устройства раздельно. В обоих полях можно руками добавлять и скрывать
<tagezi> ну это правильно
<tagezi> а в юнити уже год не могут даже мануал выложить как это настроить
<tagezi> хотя наверное уже поболее
<[Raiden]> ну это на ресурсы гнома )
<tagezi> не, в юнити наутилус патченый
<[Raiden]> могу федорщиков в жабере спросить если очень надо.
<[Raiden]> или сам туда сходи
<[Raiden]> кстати ,у них и тут канал есть.
<[Raiden]> они в гноме обычно шарят
<tagezi> да я ещё немного поною
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> потом сам разгребусь с файлами
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> нужно просто найти куда они это прописали, на поверхности вроде нигде не лежит
<[Raiden]> я иногда лезу на все каналы русские , когда вопрос не решается
<[Raiden]> к арчеводам ходил 1 время
<tagezi> я тут статью читал на днях как настроиь наутилус, писал арчивод )
<tagezi> лучше бы я и не читал.. окончилось всё тем что он поставил элементари и его всё устроило )
<tagezi> афигенны, прямо скажем, мануал по настройке наутилуса )
<[Raiden]> ваще на твоем первом шоте устройства тоже отдельно. Тольк оостальное разделено на 2 типа. то что предустановлено и твои закладки
<[Raiden]> не так всё плохо
<[Raiden]> пути до папок по умолчанию я могу сказать где меняются
<tagezi> где?
<[Raiden]> ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты когда последний раз видел эту папку? )
<[Raiden]> в гномах ещё автозагрузку смотреть надо. Там бывает заменялка этого файла в соответсвии с локалью
<[Raiden]> в смысле?
<[Raiden]> сейчас
<tagezi> хм.. кстати да )
<[Raiden]> это файл
<tagezi> блин, спать пора )))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо, сейчас поэксперементируем...
<tagezi> что-то я всё дальше копался
<tagezi> странная рекция какаято на этот файл
<Sergey_IT> что?
<tagezi> ну, всмысле, он не добавляет, он только местами меняет... что-то в меню запихивает, но другое выкидывает от туда
<Sergey_IT> ааа, я думал Э пропущено
<[Raiden]> jy njkmr jvtyztn gfgrb gj evjkxfyb./
<tagezi> ))))
<[Raiden]> только меняет папки по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<[Raiden]> XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR="$HOME/Documents"
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<tagezi> угу
<[Raiden]> ну и всё. А избранное в разделе избранного . Чего тебе не нравится?
 * [Raiden] защищает наутилус ))
<tagezi> просто я не понимаю этого деления
<tagezi> в нём нет для меня логики
<[Raiden]> логи в том что  эти папки ест ьпо умолчанию , а в избранном то что ты решил добавить
<[Raiden]> логика
<[Raiden]> в кде вперемешку, но я бы не оказался и раздельно )
<tagezi> да нет в этом логики.. эти папки нужны что бы иметь быстрый доступ кним, и больше ни для чего... смысл их делить на которые я выбрал и добавил и выбрал или не выбрал но не добавил? )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну представь себе что деление на обязательыне папки и необязательные.
<tagezi> ну, не, я понимаю что они хотели сказать этим ))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> но у меня папка книги юзается не чуть не реже чем загрузки
<[Raiden]> ну понятно и ты хочешь их рядом. Это логично
<tagezi> кстати из-за них мне пришлось объединить доунлоад и загрузки, хотя я их по разному юзаю совсем ))
<[Raiden]> теперь я тебя понял )
<[Raiden]> я использую 1 папку на другом разделе. В неё   в основном качается всё или в подпапки. В домашней я в основном мелкие документы и конфиги храню.
<[Raiden]> хотя это не важно.
<[Raiden]> я хотел сказат ь1 папки хватает.
<[Raiden]> потом уже разребаю или просто захожу с сортировкой по дате что бы долго не искать нове.
<tagezi> ну, мне тоже, просто у меня донлоад расшареная папочка, а закачки была только для меня
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> расшарь подпапку тогда можно использовать загрузки встроенные , тольк одля входа будет 2 клика )
<tagezi> теперь приходиться каждый раз задумываться кудя я сохраню... ничего страшного, но не совсем удобно..
<[Raiden]> или просто запомни что твоя папка в избранном,  а для всех нет или наоборот )
<tagezi> да ладно.. если решить первый вопрос, второй отпадёт сам
<[Raiden]> в 13.04 кстати будет новый наутилус, решили обновлять вроде
<tagezi> с итоге у меня в постоянном использовании всёравно больше 6 папок сейчас
<tagezi> не обновлять, в д-бас кнопку добавить они решили
<[Raiden]> сек
<tagezi> короче останеться тотже бардак только в профиль
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/UbuntuVibes/~3/-5B61yaulOY/nautilus-361-lands-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<[Raiden]> главное что бы не хуже )
<Onkeltem> Привет все
<Onkeltem> Всё, я сдаюсь сдаюсь
<Onkeltem> Ведь ничего просто не бывает, верно?
<Onkeltem> Например, если стандартными средствами попытаться настроить переключалку рабочих столов на Super+1, Super+2 и тд - ведь это просто не работает :)
<Onkeltem> Ха. ха.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм, да.. следующая версия... но у меня ещё 3.4 стоит
<Onkeltem> Ребята, как это можно настроить, а?
<Onkeltem> Облазил весь dconf/gconf - не нашел
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: зависит от того где
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome 3
<[Raiden]> в гном3 своя система записи хотеев. Сча попробую линк найти
<[Raiden]> словами не описать гг
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: спасибо )
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: я помню это в dconf было, но не могу найти где
<Onkeltem> как-то overrides вроде, но у меня они пустые, нечего оверрайдить
<[Raiden]> чего-то не найду
<[Raiden]> baronos: --^
<Onkeltem> дада, baronos, выручай )
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, в убунте - settings - keyboard - short keys
<[Raiden]> в ГШ иначе. Там надо включить запись  в гсеттинс, сделать действие, нажать хоткей
<[Raiden]> и запомнится
<[Raiden]> во ткак точно я не помню
<shenmue> [Raiden] http://cs303713.userapi.com/v303713407/4d5e/_l3yLVvF8t8.jpg =)
<[Raiden]> так и не нагуглил. У вас гном - вы и ищите. Пока искал попалась тема на лоре что хоткеи от раскладки стали зависеть ) в 1 пашут , в другйо нет )
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/7908571
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: это жесть на самом деле, на 12 выбешивает вообще
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: мне правда баронос грил что это бага
<tagezi> круть, в наутилусе 3.6 не будет двух панелей
<[Raiden]> ну уж наверное
<tagezi> клавишу ф3 можно вырвать из клавиатуры
<tagezi> но зато они сделают новые иконки... просто потрясающе
<[Raiden]> easy for who? (c)
<tagezi> http://ubuntu-news.ru/howto/ustanovka-nautilus-36-v-ubuntu-1210
<tagezi> интересно, а если наутилус чпокнуть, сноголи удалиться вместе сним? )))
<tagezi> много ли*
<[Raiden]> что бы другой софт не ругался сначала неплохо выбрать замену для открытия папок.
<[Raiden]> если вдруг надумаете удалять
<tagezi> gnome-session рекомендует nautilus
<tagezi>  ну жно будет помозговать на что поменять... шило на мыло тоже не охото
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: [вытирает пот со лба] Нащёль: в dconf'е: org > gnome > desktop > wm > keybindings
<[Raiden]> поздр
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: спасибо [жмет руку]
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вот кстати и появляются форки ))
<tagezi> скоро у меня от юнити останеться одно название )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ты можеш ьприкольнуться, найти мате. Взят ьоттуда наутилус на гтк2. не знаю правда что получится.
<Sergey_IT> пазлостроители )
<tagezi> эм... нужно покурить эту тему.. посмотреть зависимости, и функционал
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: вот ты кажется начинаеш ьпонимать почему я так много говорю про альтернативные де )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, с таким развитием как сейчас в убунту, скоро проще будет мыш вообще в руки не брать и из консоли не вылезать
<[Raiden]> хочется что бы красиво и сразу.
<[Raiden]> и красиво в смысле достаточно функционально.
<Sergey_IT> и минималистично
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> да )
<tagezi> ладно, сегодня пора спать
<tagezi> всем ночи
<[Raiden]> http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/11/01/foss-spotlight-pam-face-authentication
<Civil> [Raiden]: главное чтобы как с пальцетыками не получилось, что защита обходится каким-нибудь очень простым способом )
<[Raiden]> отксеренной рожей
<[Raiden]> ))
<Civil> нарпример )
<Civil> [Raiden]: я помню как раньше fprint обходился закрытием крышки нотуа, тогда либа падала генерируя auth success...
<[Raiden]> нормально )
<Sergey_IT> с перфокартами проще было
<[Raiden]> Я помню в гноме скринсейвер можно было уронить, если экран залочен
<[Raiden]> ещё в гном2
<[Raiden]> мой любимый отзыв с яндекс маркета:
<[Raiden]> Недостатки: Не обнаружил, если не считать тот факт, что винт сдох на 3-й день после покупки.
<Civil> хороший винт )
<[Raiden]> У меня 1 умер не включившись. Даже не знаю сам как-то убил или уже был мертвый. Но в общем сразу обменяли.
<[Raiden]> на обмен такой же взял и ок
<Civil> мне пока везло
<Civil> [Raiden]: у меня так дохла только память )
<zuker> я как-то инструкцию к матери не прочитал насчет того что одну планку памяти надо вставлять только в определенный слот - иначе не заводится
<zuker> сдал мать по гарантии
<Civil> zuker: у меня была ситуация, что собирал ПК брату, ему нужно по работе памяти побольше - взяли 4 по 4, тогда больше особо и не найти было
<zuker> дали вторую - в полном отчаянии стал читать и мануал :)
<Civil> втыкаешь одну из 4-х планок и черный экран
<Civil> не важно в каком слоте и с кем рядом
<zuker> Civil: ну это уже явно брак
<Civil> ага
<zuker> а у меня всего-лишь надо было прочитать три строчки мануала) особенно порадовала компетентность персонала того магаза где покупал :)
<zuker> когда стало ясно что они приняли по гарантии совершенно рабочую мать
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-02
<JohnDoe_71Rus> утро.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проблема скорей всего общая. лубунту 12.04. открываю виндовый комп в pcmanfm smb://ip_comp вижу шары, могу зайти и скопировать. но открыть из шары не могу. владелец группа 0, права нет. но копировать разрешает. монтирует в ~/.gvfs что то надо подкрутить
<tacirus> Всем привет
<NoOova> привет
<tacirus> Почта яндекса легла
<Hanno4ka> всем утра доброго)
<tacirus> Почта яндекса снова жива
<Hanno4ka> они там что, некромантией занимаются что-ли?
<tacirus> Почитал на Хабре про минусы фриланса в Таиланде, Впечатлило
<Hanno4ka> а что там ткого особенного во фрилансере в тайланде?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: если заказчика не устроит результат, он сделает из тебя мальчика :)
<chapt> так вот почему так так популярны операции по смене пола
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: да, действительно страшно... он мне кое-что приклеит что-ли?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: или вставит
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну.. от этого мальчиками не становятся (если я правильно поняла, что вы имели ввиду)
<tacirus> Hanno4ka: прочти на Хабре - это новый пост
<tacirus> Почта яндекса сегодня все время глючит
<Redfield> блин гребаный пров режет скорость на внешку , надоело c мудилам из техподдержки доказывать что  локальные подсети прова это не интернет и скорость c них мерять нельзя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Redfield: ОЗПП тебе в друзья
<Redfield> ща погляжу что такоэ
<Redfield> предложили прогу поставить которая диагностику проводит , на дотнете написана - им похоже пофиг что у меня убунта :)
<Redfield> посмотрел в лог там чего только нет мак адреса , процессы службы
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<oxothuk> камрады, утра)
<andrex> вечера мудреннее
<oxothuk> подскажите как в убунте закрыть tcp потокол для имени домена, такого вида "ЗАКРЫТЬ ВСЕ ИСХОДЯЩИЕ И ВХОДЯЩИЕ ПРОТОКОЛА TCP ДЛЯ АДРЕСА DOMEN.COM"?
<artus> iptables
<oxothuk> я правильно понимаю ,что должно быть два правила на IN и OUT?
<oxothuk> точнее в одном описать запрет входящего тсп для домена, а во втором исходящего?
<artus> дропай все для домена и буит гуд
<tech-desk> Согласен,,лучше дропать
<tech-desk> по строке
<oxothuk> iptables -A OUTPUT -s example.com -p tcp -j DROP
<oxothuk> iptables -A INPUT -d example.com -p tcp -j DROP
<oxothuk> я правильно мыслю?
<artus> тип того
<tech-desk> -d ?
<artus> ток наоборот )
<tech-desk> Потестите и все) и в процессе найдете оптимальный вариант
<artus> oxothuk, -d это аутпут
<artus> ток берут меня конечно сомнения что они прохавает example.com :D
<oxothuk> а мне нада чтоб прохавало, тм резолв на несколько адресовъ
<oxothuk> как такое реализовать?
<artus> форвардь на сайт месной библиотеки)
<artus> iptables не задропает домен
<oxothuk> блин, а как тогда закрыть TCP для домена?
<artus> вернее вроде как должен, но далеко не факт)) чето там не арбайтен
<artus> ну попробуй , делов 10 сек же
<oxothuk> получается искать все адреса на который резолвится example.com и скриптом закрывать их пачкой?
<artus> ток инпут и аутпут в своей конструкции поменяй местами
<oxothuk> так будет правильно
<oxothuk> да, про синтаксис понял
<artus> можно и так
<oxothuk> ага, спасибо)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> oxothuk: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2011/12/overview-20-iptables.html
<oxothuk>  JohnDoe_71Rus: Отличная статья, Спасибо! =)
<Hanno4ka> вот блин дожилась - пошла на кухню, насыпала в кружку кофе, апотом вместо сахара чай еще >.<
<artus> посолить не забудь
<Hanno4ka> так это еще нормально
<Hanno4ka> на днях тоже пошла так кофе готовить - смотрю, в чайнике воды нет, я налила, и вместо того, чтобы его включить, сразу в чашку наливать стала
<andrex> ещёб жиром заправила, для вкуса)
<artus> и внутривенно, вот проблемы то у вас :)
<andrex> xD
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
 * JohnDoe_71Rus сегодня до 15
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, пятница... всё нормально ;)
<skai-falkorr> ооооооооу
<skai-falkorr> зат шооооу швииииит
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: это ли не признание, что я не зазря это все делал:)
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr:  на гвоздь сел?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: награда нашла героя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: у тебя ужасный акцент в письменном английском )
<andrex> хм я вобще подумал что это немецкий какойто)
<skai-falkorr> эх вы. классику не знаете:)
<skai-falkorr> этож фраза лилы из футурамы:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: может и знаем. смотря какую
<andrex> ээм футурама - класика, ах точно как я мог забыть...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: хм. а "благородные доны" это из какой классики?
<pr0mode> всем ку
<andrex> ку
 * skai-falkorr почти приготовил завтрак. уряяя
<Hanno4ka> Оо
 * andrex уже пооюедал)
 * Hanno4ka почти доедает полдник уже
<skai-falkorr> буржуи
<andrex> чюет моя чюйка что щас все на паужин и спать поёдем...
<andrex> упс *у
<andrex> чёт я вклавиату ре запуталя совсем)
<SergeyIT> хорошо пообедал?
<andrex> походу да :\
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/8419752.png
<[Raiden]> отличный шот )
<Hanno4ka> клевинько, с бабочками даже
<Hanno4ka> такая темка очень подойдет к моей мышке)
<andrex> ага и к моим шнуркам
<andrex> сразу и не поймеш на какую бабочку кликать)
<[Raiden]> разберешся )
<Hanno4ka> а по мне все понятно - вбок - немного улететь, вверх - совсеем улететь, а белая - вообще в мир иной) как-то так
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> а я утром посрал - выглядело также. мне тоже подойдет?
<andrex> угу)
<[Raiden]> Нет, тебе не пойдет
<Wizard> Привет.
<andrex> приевт
<skai-falkorr> првиет
<Hanno4ka> а у мнея вот такая крыска http://hard.rozetka.com.ua/g_cube_g4a_10sr_aloha_wireless_notebook_mouse/p120388/
 * skai-falkorr всегда думал, что хвастаться не хорошо
<Hanno4ka> хм... будь у меня как-нить геймерская логитеч... а тут чисто цветочки понту дают)
<andrex> http://desc.cnt.itdelo.com/images/5466009.jpg а у меня простая без цветочков и прочей ереси)
<tech-desk> фууу,что за гламур адовый...похоже на тп
<tech-desk> техподдержку
<Hanno4ka> andrex: красивая, очень такая строгая
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1102/h_1351856918_4926037_8faa0dfa8e.jpeg
<oxothuk> х7-ой, хороший зверек)
<Hanno4ka> ого, такая чистота...
 * Hanno4ka пошла усираться на столе
<Hanno4ka> хД
<SergeyIT> )))
<Hanno4ka> *убираться
<[Raiden]> Я убрался и хлам убрал пред фоткой
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> И клава тогда была ещё новая. Кстати оказалась не очень. Печатать на ней ок, но буквы - краска. Mutsumi milenium , без слова милениум и белые - там лазером нанесены.
 * SergeyIT открыл бутылку спирта... пора убираться на столе
<[Raiden]> Хаха, не ожидал такой реакции.
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: разбавляй в соотношении 40 к 60 водой
<SergeyIT> нельзя, чистым надо
<vladgobelen> чистым плохо..
<SergeyIT> плохо - это когда много
<tech-desk> Виды конечно.....кхммммм
<[Raiden]> у дешевых джениусов  клавы с прикольным мягким ходом. На последней работе такая была. Около 200р ) Причем мне ест ьс чем сравнить, самая дорогая была за 40$
<tagezi> всем привет)
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: и тооооонким слоем
<Kyshtynbai> Скоро паравоз в питер.
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, а дрова заготовил?
<Kyshtynbai> та он на углю
<[Raiden]> Рекомендую к просмотру.  Редкий стиль покажут, какой в тайских фильмах встречается
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnZRRs1GP3A&feature=relmfu
<Kyshtynbai> пыщ, как говорится, пыщ.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а к кдешному фм тоже плагины делают?
<Hanno4ka> http://habrahabr.ru/post/157151/ любопытно
<[Raiden]> те что расширяют контекстые меню - да. И часть качается прям из его настроек. Есть интеграция с kde-look
<[Raiden]> ghjot gjrfpfnm
<[Raiden]> проще показать
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1102/h_1351860131_5052271_8c5da6d1e4.png
<[Raiden]> уровень комфорта в кде ощутимо другой
<SergeyIT> опяяять
<Redfield> Hanno4ka,  копирасты наступают
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: что опять?
<[Raiden]> меня спросили - я ответил. Я за этим тут нахожусь
<skai-falkorr> началось
<[Raiden]> в этом , в других де такие расширения ставяться руками  после хавту,  если нету в репах, тут из списка с описанием мышкой.  Это называется другой уровень.
<skai-falkorr> иииии понеслась
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо, прикольно, чо я могу сказать..
<[Raiden]> да не, я уже всё сказал. Хотя SergeyIT, конечн опровоцирует )
<[Raiden]> И ты тоже.
<tagezi> а в наутилусе их 6 штук всего ( правда есть полезные )
<andrex> в баньку их, чтоб неповадно было)
<[Raiden]> это не только прикольно но совершенн овсем доступно и давно.
<andrex> наказание быней))
<andrex> а
<tagezi> наутилусе за последнее года два их стало только меньше... странно как-то себя наутилус позиционирует, плагином меньше, функциональность обрезает.. вчем прикол то?
<Redfield> andrex, редиска
<[Raiden]> Я могу обьяснить куда он сеья реально позиционирует.  Шапка торгует энтерпрайзом. А там не нужно коморто и функционально решать мельтимедия и прочие пользовательские задачи. Там надо какой-нить офис или редактор базы запустить и всё, работат
<[Raiden]> ь в них не вылезая.
<[Raiden]> и чем меньше для этого надо поддерживат ькода тем лучше.
<[Raiden]> стремится*
<tagezi> панятна )
<tagezi> впринципе логично
 * SergeyIT записал райдена в игнор
<vladgobelen> правильно - закапываешь голову в песок и опасности не существует..
<[Raiden]> Иногда вместо обиды надо просто раскрыть глаза и посмотреть на реальность. Передайте ему, а то он не видит )
<andrex> мб не видет, а может и вправду запигнорил
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], я хоть и не вижу, зато чувствую )
<Zaust> есть кто?
<ei-grad> 66 пользователей канала, включая ботов, уставились на твое сообщение, и думают, что же тебе на него ответить
 * andrex ушел спать, больше никого не осталось) см !ask
<ei-grad> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Zaust> есть кто или нет?
<Hanno4ka> я
<Zaust> 3 человека уже
<SergeyIT> откуда? Пятница, вечер
<Zaust> на каком форуме чате лучше задавать вопросы про самые лёгкие дистрибутивы?
<Zaust> тут вряд ли помогут
<Zaust> мне нужен один дистр на старый комп
<Zaust> сейчас перепробовал кучу везде flash в браузере тормозит
<Zaust> и все разумеетс молчат, что и спрашивать было
<tagezi> может флешь прямо из под консоли поднять, без де? )
<andrex> dsl
<Zaust> без глупых и ихидных ответов плиз
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: тут?
<skai-falkorr> нет
<andrex> )
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: http://www.lijoantony.com/?p=7
<Zaust> у кого ещё фильмы притормаживают в браузере?
<tagezi> можешь на русский перевести, а то я не всё понимаю (
<skai-falkorr> завтра
<skai-falkorr> сегодня лень
<tagezi> ну, мне не срочно )
<Zaust> или все на новье сидят?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: но заодно можно оформить новую статью в блог )
<tagezi> а я оттуда и почитаю )
<andrex> у меня п 4 2.8 радеон x 1600 гиг перативы ддр1 не тормозит, аппаратное ускорение вырубил
<skai-falkorr> ага.у меня уже список на завтра:)а то чтот давно уже ниче не добавлял
<skai-falkorr> с этими кардиологами и работой
<Zaust> пентиум 4 geeforce 4
<andrex> ну у меня на 2 гф и с аппаратным не тормозило
<Zaust> у меня на уже старой 9800 gtx+ тоже не тормозит
<Zaust> но как на это хламе смотреть?
<skai-falkorr> у гф4 нет вдпау поддержки
<skai-falkorr> следовательно - терпи
<Zaust> в Windows Xp всё идёт норм
<Zaust> как нет?
<Zaust> я через vlc фильмы пускал работает
<Zaust> я знаю что flash для линуха тае и не доделали ускорение, акселерацию и бросили всё
<Zaust> в итогое фпс в 3-5 раз ниже чем в xp
<Zaust> может кто замечал на четырёхядерниках, на винде можно в два раза больше фильмов отрктыть до появления лагов в них
<andrex> ну есть ещё альтернативы флешу и хтмл5
<Zaust> я этот дсл уже ставил как то там flash себя тоже плохо показывал
<Zaust> и игры рабоатли медленней
<vadbars> А вот скажите новичку, разумно ли спрашивать здесь в пятницу вечером, как добиться разрешения экрана 1366x768 с видео Sis671 под xubuntu 12.10? ^)
<tagezi> нет)
<Zaust> ну может знает кто хороший лёгкий дистрибутив, чтобы были большие репозитории
<Zaust> можно даже консольный инсталлятор
<tagezi> lxde
<Zaust> типо изо в несколько мегабайт ,а остальное качать будет во время установки
<Zaust> lxde у меня стоит лубунту
<Zaust> он сам по себе медленный, посмотри сколько памяти ест это ужас
<Zaust> лёгкий де называется
<tagezi> ну попробуй дебин на ласточке, он вроде пошустрее, но с дровами там таже тема
<vladgobelen> Zaust: ДЕ легкий. Просто убунту тяжелая.
<Zaust> сейчас пишу с cranchbang
<tagezi> у тебя траблы из-за карты, а не из-за де
<Zaust> он на openbox
<Zaust>  флеш тормозит
<vladgobelen> Zaust: lxde тоже на опенбокс
<Zaust> может хорг конф настроить?
<tagezi> карту поменять на ту что поддерживается
<Zaust> да поддерживается
<Zaust> в ней ускорение то работает, игрушки идут
<Zaust> а вот видео лагает
<Zaust> а мне собственно только в качестве браузера и требуется ос
<baronos> скачал\посмотрел безтормозов)
<tagezi> у меня целерон 1800 с гигом оперативки и встроеной интеловской картой, всё даже не летает, он телепартирует инфу )))
<vladgobelen> Zaust: радеон?
<Zaust> честно? и флеш не тормозит на ютубе?
<tagezi> нет
<skai-falkorr> vadbars: с видео сис? не надейся:)
<Zaust> nvidia geeforce 440
<vladgobelen> ууу..понятно
<Zaust> ну должно в теории всё работать , а на деле беда
<Zaust> в виндоузе работает норм
<vladgobelen> ну, раз должно - пусть работает)
<Zaust> ну да , как сделать?
<tagezi> пользуй виндовз, блин
<vladgobelen> но вообще - видео лагать не должно.
<vladgobelen> Zaust: если проц не меньше 800мГц
<Zaust> нужна безопасная ос
<vadbars> <skai-falkorr> А чего ж так пессимистично? :)
<tagezi> каспера поставь
<Zaust> виндовс там поставил пару программ и уже троян нашёл каспером
<baronos> ыыы, антивирус поставь и по порно не шарся и архивы не качай. и юзай софт с оф сайта
<tagezi> нифг пиратки ставить
<Zaust> да не будет каспер работать норм на таком проце в реалтайм
<Zaust> всё лагать будет вся система
<vadbars> skai-falkorr: А чего ж так пессимистично? :)
<Zaust> лицензия виндовс
<vladgobelen> Zaust: убунту достаточно тяжелый дистрибутив.. Лагать будет в любом случае на твоей конфигурации. Тут флэш не при чем, как и карта.
<skai-falkorr> @voice vadbars
<andrex> ставь дос самая безопасная)
<Zaust> я же сказал
<Zaust> cranchbang
<Zaust> на openbox
<Zaust> всё довльно мило здесь, но флеш всё равно тупит
<tagezi> это из-за карты, сколько ещё раз сказать?
<Zaust> даже в хроме
<vladgobelen> Zaust: это не отдельный дистрибутив. Он изначально был на убунту, теперь на дебиане.
<Zaust> да нет! я же сказал в виндовс работает!
<Zaust> у меня сейчас он стоит и лубунту
<tagezi> Zaust: ты чего прикалываешься?
<Zaust> по скорости небо и земля
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Сколько потребление?
<Zaust> я Лубунту ставил минут 30
<Zaust> больше даже
<Zaust> а этот 5 минут
<tagezi> кого?
<vladgobelen> да хоть за час. Потребление сколько?
<Zaust> короче никто не знает?
<andrex> да в виндовс дрова не открытые стоят, а нынешние иксы на линях не поддерживаются бинарными дровами для таких карт, ищи древний дистр и ставь дрова
<Zaust> потребление памяти?
<vladgobelen> угу
<vladgobelen> andrex: поддерживаются
<Zaust> я в Лубутну думал она есть 128, потом выключил чтобы считало со свопом, оказалось о на съела 420
<vladgobelen> Zaust: нвидиа обновляет старые версии драйверов периодически
<Zaust> на кранче меньше гораздо, я сейчас с хромом много вкладок
<tagezi> 420 с хромом?
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Намного меньше это сколько?
<Zaust> они от этого больший фпс не дадут для старых карт
<vladgobelen> Zaust: и да - хром не юзай, он создает тебе дополнительную нагрузку
<Zaust> 300 этак
<andrex> ну попробуй поставь на 12ю4 9* драйвер нвидиа или старый каталист
<Zaust> хром на винде быстрее всех крутит видео
<vladgobelen> andrex: я всего в 2010 играл на мх440 в вов.. до 15-20 фпс вытягивало
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Ты не на винде
<vladgobelen> andrex: и драйвера отлично пахали..
<Zaust> я играл в гта 3 вайс сити на этой видяшке через вайн
<andrex> на 10ю4 ну да
<vladgobelen> Zaust: вот вот. И видео должно работать
<vladgobelen> andrex: 9.04
<andrex> темболее
<vladgobelen> кубунту
<vladgobelen> ;)
<andrex> а я про 12.4 грю
<Zaust> конфиг ссорга умеет кто настраивать для nvidia?
<Zaust> ксорга
<vladgobelen> кстати, она у меня до сих пор живая.. ну, почти. Сегодня винт с ней привез домой.. Там не работают клавиатура и мышь только
<vladgobelen> Zaust: нвидиа умеет
<Zaust> не умеет не говори чушь
<vladgobelen> Умеет
<vladgobelen> nvidia-xconfig
<Zaust> даже послдедния драйвера из 300й серии полную ахинею делают
<Zaust> я же сказал не умеет
<vladgobelen> почему у меня не делают?
<Zaust> всё вручную делается
<Kyshtynbai> В Белоруссии поймали чубпакабру!!!111
<vladgobelen> странно.. у меня на автомате всегда делалось
<Zaust> что делалось? мне ускорить нужно
<Zaust> максимум выжить
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: дай ссылку )
<Zaust> а он дефолтный настрой ставит мне и всё
<Zaust> причём ещё и не всегда запувскается после этого
<vladgobelen> максимум на убунте) оригинально
<Zaust> может чат ещё кто знает где по линуксам народу куча?
<Zaust> я на дебиане
<vladgobelen> Zaust: попробуй заюзать youtube-dl.. убунту, дебиан - пофигу
<Zaust> в Лубунту даже гуи установки жутко тормозил а тут всё просто летает
<vladgobelen> ну так установи убунту с нетинстала и тоже будет летать
<Zaust> мне видео нужно смотреть с разных сайтов через браузе
<Zaust> р
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: а _Белоруссия_ это где? я такой страны не знаю
<Zaust> этот устанавливается с сд и всё летает
<Zaust> и через гуишный графический интсаллер
<Zaust> установка в 10 раз быстрее не знают почему
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: Это слева от масквы
<vladgobelen> Zaust: потому что данных в 10 раз меньше
<Zaust> нет
<Hanno4ka> vladgobelen: знаю _Беларусь_ я живу тут, а ту не знаю...
<Zaust> больше 600
<Zaust> мб
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: по-беларусски - Беларусь. По-русски - Беларуссия.
<skai-falkorr> @voice Kyshtynbai
<Zaust> короче никто ничего не знает как обычно из русских?
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: Белоруссия*
<Hanno4ka> vladgobelen: вообще-то нет
<vladgobelen> Вообще-то да.
<Zaust> бай
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Ты пробовал врубать ускорение в флэше вручную?
<Zaust> а ну может ещё кто посоветует лёгкий дистрибутив?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%8F
<vladgobelen> Zaust: слитаз, дсл
<Zaust> мне сейчас ещё в ксорг конфе все ускорения нужно активирвоать
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Так ты ускорение врубал? НЕ в ксорге
<Hanno4ka> vladgobelen: обраьтите внимание на оф название
<Zaust> слитах игрушка, мало пакетов
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: Может мне еще и грузию джорджией называть?
<Hanno4ka> извитните за оффтоп
<Zaust> дсл он по работе не сильно от этого кранча отличается
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Ускорение флэша врубается в флэшевском же конфиге. Не в ксорге
<Zaust> ускорение в флеше если через правую кнопку по видео итд ты про это?
<vladgobelen> Я про конфиг
<Hanno4ka> vladgobelen: я же не прошу говорить на другом я зыке, я прошу говорить _правильно и на русском_
<Zaust> я раньше во что то такое баловался не прокатывало
<tagezi> Hanno4ka:
<tagezi>  Проблема наименования государства рассмотрена отдельно в статье Наименования белорусского государства.
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: Я правильно говорю по-русски.
<Zaust> где можно ссылку глянуть?
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Белоруссия википедия подтвердит.
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: а причем тут оффназвание?мы не называем грузию джорджией, мы не называем сша юэсэй. потому что у нас свой язык
<andrex> какое там ускорение, не было тогда у карт ускорения, только тормозить больше будет, наоборот вырубить надо оно по дефолту вкл
<Zaust> исходники флер уже открыты вроде да?
<skai-falkorr> и если по вашему беларусь. то по нашему - белоруссия
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: если ты не уважаешь наше право на собственный язык, то я не знаю, что с тобой делать
<Zaust> вырубать что?
<andrex> аппаратное ускорение в настройках влеша
<Zaust> это ничего не даёт
<Zaust> вообще ноль изменений
<andrex> хм ну мне дало
<vladgobelen> andrex: Смотри в районе /etc/adobe
<Zaust> а ещё это флеш на весь экран очень тормозит
<Zaust> нужно ксорг настроить
<vladgobelen> Zaust: там должен быть файл mms.cfg
<skai-falkorr> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<andrex> при вкл у меня такое слайдшоу было какбудто аниматоры в замедленном действии работают
<Zaust> вообще адоба нет в етке
<vladgobelen> создай
<skai-falkorr> Zaust: ссылку выше видишь?
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Кстати да, ссылка выше как раз про то, что я говорил
<Zaust> ок спс , сейчас буду пробовать и вернусь потом...
<Zaust> кстатить зато java в linux по быстрее работает, везде кроме графики. ну типо минекрафт итд
<andrex> и да при том что небыло конфига xorg всё работало норм это потом когда радеонку воткнул пришлось конфиг создавать, а то было хуже чем на гф 2
<Hanno4ka> прошу извинить,  если я задела чьи-то чувства) в любом случае я оснанусь при свем мнении
<andrex> и я причем на 12ю4 сижу)
<vladgobelen> Hanno4ka: Русский язык от этого врядли изменится)
<Zaust> зачем парень юзает женский ник?
<Hanno4ka> хД
<Hanno4ka> Zaust: я?
<Zaust> ну да
<Hanno4ka> Zaust: а я просто гей
<andrex> кхм
<Zaust> я так и понял
<tagezi> )
<Hanno4ka> мальчиков люблю больше чем девочек
<tagezi> она ещё и законов российских не знает )
<Zaust> и троллишь в чатах потому что ты не удовлетворён ну типо... короче психология
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: на что ты намекаешь?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Это вполне естественно. Такие болезни как гомосексуализм просто так не появляются. Это баги или генов врожденные или приобретенные повреждения мозга.
<andrex> чёт сёдня день всемирного войса помоему...
<Zaust> ещё психические травмы
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Вполне естественно что эти же баги могут вызывать и другие деградации. Вроде незнания языка.
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: vladgobelen с первого ноября эти темы можно поднимать только в научных целях
<Zaust> например если мать ребёнка бьёт в детсвте итд
<skai-falkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35224
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: на нашем канале все темы поднимаются только в научных целях
<Zaust> да цензура уже и к нам пришла вчера
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Это скорее психологические проблемы. Это лечится. А вот баги генов и повреждения мозга - нет. И баги психологии НЕ создают багов в знании языка.
<Zaust> но они не дают список всех запрещённых сайтов
<Zaust> иначе это скорее реклама получится
<Zaust> как со списками запрещённой литературы получилось
<andrex> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<Zaust> на самом деле это уже не лечится
<Zaust> человек , личность уже полностью сформировался
<andrex> Zaust: хватит трындеть иди читай и делай, не нам же надо а тебе, а то растролил тут
<Hanno4ka> я открою большой секрет - в детстве я падала головой вниз (это не шутка, я на полном серьезе)
<vladgobelen> теоретически лечится.. психология проще, чем физика..
<vladgobelen> А вот физика уже нет.
<Zaust> ну интересно было , я ведь ещё ни разу не видел девушку в линуксе
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: да тут пол канала падало головой в детстве
<Zaust> зато геев море
<Kyshtynbai> Скай зря не скажет).
<vladgobelen> Zaust: "девушка на линуксе" сидит в 4 метрах от меня)
<Hanno4ka> а вы реально не верите, что тут может находиться девушка?
<Zaust> ты её поставил линукс?
<Redfield> трудно из подсазнания выпилить это ...
<Zaust> у них проблема чтобы скайп в виндоузе поставить
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Это моя жена.
<Zaust> а ты говоришь
<Zaust> ей
<vladgobelen> Zaust: А так - девушек достаточно много на линуксе. Например на руснете на канале линукс около 6-8 постоянно общающихся..
<skai-falkorr> не может:)вот такие вот дети со спермотоксикозом, как зауст, их отпугивает:)
<Zaust> лесби
<Zaust> всё дело в выделении гормонов
<Zaust> мужских половых...
<Zaust> всё очень чётко прослеживается
<Zaust> исключений просто нет
<vladgobelen> Zaust: а километрах в 20 от меня вот уже два года сидит на линуксе 16-летняя блондинка.. С 14 лет, как можно посчитать)
<Hanno4ka> может мне тогда заделаться под парня, чтобы не травмировать психику посетителей канала?
<vladgobelen> Zaust: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1112/11111.png
<Redfield> например та же кошка ) админом работает (работал) 2 года назад на ачате её видел в ирке =)
<skai-falkorr> Hanno4ka: а нафига?если тебя смущает мнение букв в интернете - тебе не место в интернете вообще:)
<andrex> а мне всёравно, у меня нет психики)
<Redfield> а потом её спалили в инете голой =)
<vladgobelen> Zaust: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1112/files11119.png <--- вот это она на рабочем столе
<tagezi> vladgobelen: это кде так запилили?
<Redfield> вырвиглазный рабочий стол
<vladgobelen> tagezi: угу
<tagezi> ну гламурненько с мышой )
<tagezi> круто )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: это сразу после установки было.. Потом много раз переделывалось.
<Zaust> а где фото голой?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Я ей элементы управления показал, дальше сама делала все
<tagezi> да, дети иногда умнее взрослых )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: вот уже второй год работает там все.. обновить, чтоле..
<skai-falkorr> Zaust: ты не умеешь пользоваться гуглом? миллионы долларов потрачены, чтобы наполнить интернет голыми фотками.и ты не смог найти ни одной?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: он просто пришёл потралить
<Zaust> короче всё я пошёл мучить флеш или он меня...
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: тралить? он рыбак?
<andrex> давно бы так
<tagezi> незя нечесть своими именами называть, не к добру )
<Redfield> минный тральщик
<andrex> нас именами и повериями не напугать... иммунитет у нас)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Вообще "троллинг" - рыболовный термин..
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а ты видел слово троллинг?
<Zaust> а там хавту для компиз?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: просто ты спросил про рыбака)
<Zaust> если там для комиза, занчит мне нужно делать не всё что там написано?
<vladgobelen> Zaust: смотря что там написано
<vladgobelen> ты мозгами думай, а не копируй
<Zaust> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2011/09/flash-optimization-in-linux.html?spref=tw
<Zaust> там хавту на половину не доделан
<Zaust> написано ставить из другого репо, а как даже не написано
<baronos> skai-falkorr, как ты мог O_o?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: перевожу. "там написано скушать ужин, но не сказано, как его кушать"
<Zaust> Пункт 2. "Flash@Ubuntu" Самым полезным для данной системы будет удаление стандартного flashplugin-nonfree и установка adobe-flashplugin из partner-репозитория. Избавит вас от недостатков не самой лучшей подборки flash плагина в ubuntu и даст вам удобное приложение для наÑ
<Zaust> дальше что?
<andrex> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<SergKry> ой
<SergKry> это что такое?
<skai-falkorr> SergKry: it a trap!
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: кстати, теперь он реально трап
<SergKry> skai-falkorr: я инглиш не знаю
<skai-falkorr> SergKry: и звездные войны тоже не видел
<Zaust> так как через консоль я уже забыл в убунту/дебиане добавить репо и устанвоить?
<Zaust> добавить как?
<SergKry> видел, не надо на меня гнать
<baronos> !apt
<ubuntuhelp> пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg является основным средством управления пакетами. Короткое руководство по apt-get здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/apt
<Zaust> вот так хавту точно делать не надо, на половину. это не дело
<Zaust> даже сслки на репо нет
<vladgobelen> там вполне достаточно расписано..
<andrex> да просто нормальные люди знаюбт как или знают где найти как)
<skai-falkorr> Zaust: а зачем?если это один из стандартных
<vladgobelen> даже лишнее есть
<andrex> знают
<Zaust> я не догоняю,  у меня уже стоит флеш из стандартного репо, дальше что?
<skai-falkorr> "как же приготовить ужин. в рецепте написано "возьмите кастрюлю". как я ее возьму.чем.я ж не знаю. может ее ногами брать? так нельзя рецепты делать"
<SergKry> хД
<Zaust> пойди туда - не знаю куда, принеси то - не знаю что
<Zaust> это твой хавту
<andrex> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/IMH7a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<Zaust> у меня в дебиане вообще такого репо нет
<vladgobelen> Zaust: комп который потянет максимальные игры без тормозов будет стоить тебе около 12к рублей, а то и дешевле. Установка ОС на него 1000-10000 рублей. Возможно стоит задуматься?
<baronos> ну иди на канал дебиан значит
<skai-falkorr> http://v.cdn.cad-comic.com/comics/cad-20070205-725ba.jpg
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: он примерно такой
<skai-falkorr> andrex: а причем тут ппа?
<andrex> а фз)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: у него же слабый комп?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: у меня такой был еще в 2000 году где-то..
<Zaust> такой комп стоит 40 000 руб
<vladgobelen> Zaust: какой такой? с мх440?
<andrex> стоил мб
<Zaust> современный игроуой
<Zaust> 4х ядерник
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Нет. 12 в среднем. От 10 до 15 тысяч рублей в зависимости от региона..
<tagezi> помему это просто гон
<Zaust> нет мне нравится это хавту хахаха
<Zaust> для кого написано, заметка для автора, себе напоминание на будущее сделал
<Zaust> другим то с нуля как читать?
<Zaust> да нет! 40 минимум
<Zaust> я две недели обсуждал на форумах
<Zaust> эту тему
<tagezi> нужно пойти artus
<vladgobelen> не ходи больше на те форумы
<tagezi> кофе сварить )
<andrex> !enter > Zaust
<ubuntuhelp> Zaust, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> http://a-comics.ru/users/kaita/cad/2007/02_february/20070205ru.jpg
<vladgobelen> Zaust: 20к - это максимум, если с переферией и монитором на 24"
<vladgobelen> Zaust: И то это были цены 2 года назад. Сейчас все еще лучше..
<baronos> я за 30 в 2008 брал 4х ядреный, сейчас такой 14т стоит
<skai-falkorr> вот он точно бы не выжил:) не знать, что такое стандартные репозитории и где их выбирать...
<vladgobelen> baronos: готовые сборки продаются намного дороже и железо в них самое плохое, обычно.
<Zaust> послушай друг, два года назад куплен 4х ядерник средний по тем временам комп собран, ушло 30 000 штук
<baronos> vladgobelen, до сих пор этой сборкой доволен как слон ;)
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Вот я и говрю - не ходи больше на те форумы.
<baronos> и ни сколько не жалению)
<Zaust> современный мощный игровой 40 000 i7
<vladgobelen> baronos: да и я своим доволен до сих пор)
<vladgobelen> baronos: за неделю до 2010 нового года брал гдето. До сих пор тянет все что скормлю.
<vladgobelen> как раз 14400р ушло
<Zaust> это без специальных наворотов ещё
<skai-falkorr> два года назад 4хядерник с гф4?
<skai-falkorr> тебя накололи, скажем так
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: 2
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: аа... ты про него)
<skai-falkorr> тем более:)
<Zaust> бу?
<vladgobelen> а у него 4-ядерник?!
<vladgobelen> Zaust: у тебя какой процессор?
<Zaust> скай переделай свой хавту это позор
<skai-falkorr> о.к 2018 опять хотят бороться с торрентами
<vladgobelen> Zaust: покажи unane -a
<vladgobelen> uname -a
<Zaust> как мне флеш поставить другой?
<skai-falkorr> Zaust: нафиг?если ты не знаешь, что такое репозиторий - это твои проблемы:)
<Zaust> я же сказал
<Zaust> я сейчас на старый ставлю лёгкий дистр
<skai-falkorr> http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<skai-falkorr> вот тебе
<skai-falkorr> узнай, что такое репозиторий
<skai-falkorr> потом возвращайся:)
<Zaust> ну и грош цена твоему сизифому труду
<Redfield> на mx440  gnome-shell томозит жестко
<vladgobelen> Zaust: http://paste.kde.org/ <--- скинь сюда вывод команд: uname -a и lspci -nn
<skai-falkorr> Zaust: ну так я его не для тех, кто не может прочесть, как дышать:)
<Zaust> ред тебе нужно настроитьт конфиг ксорга
<skai-falkorr> Zaust: если ты не знаешь основ системы - как бы не писать маны - ты не поймешь:)
<[Raiden]> квин теперь поддерживает скриптинг, для переопределения поведения на вкус юзера , ну или автора скрипта
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Dock+Window?content=154977
<skai-falkorr> в каждую заметку перепечатывать весь мануал на систему для новичков, чтобы вдруг кто не знает - пфф
<Zaust> к тому же ты пытаешься достичь скорости в фафирфоксе, огнепада, где видео акселерация не доделана до сих пор
<vladgobelen> Zaust: вывод в студию. И так же cat /proc/cpuinfo
<[Raiden]> кокнретно этот скрипт двигает свернутые окна на переключаемый стол
<Zaust> влад зачем?
<Zaust> мне нужен другой флеш
<vladgobelen> тебе сложно скинуть лог?
<Zaust> по заверению ская...
<vladgobelen> При чем тут Скай?
<vladgobelen> Просто скинь выводы трех команд.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: я ему ничего не говорил:)
<Zaust> в винде в 1.5 -2 раза фпс в видео выше у хрома, чем у огнепанды
<[Raiden]> 18:17:37] [+Zaust]у меня в дебиане вообще такого репо нет  - замечательно. Вот туда и пройдите.
<[Raiden]> тут есть канал по дебиан
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: наверное, он не смотрит телевизор.ведь любая реклама для него - это указание к тому, что ему чтото нужно. когда он весь обложился прокладками и мезимом - он понял, что пора перестать смотреть тиви с такой падучестью на
<skai-falkorr> рекламу:)
<Zaust> а где хавту по дебиан как увеличить скорость во флеш?
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Пока нет лога, ты автоматически считаешься троллем.
<Zaust> да не плевать
<vladgobelen> и нам плевать
<SergKry> Zaust: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/09/flash-optimization-in-linux.html
<SergKry> )
<tagezi> SergKry: да скай вообще нормальные маны пишет
<[Raiden]> для нвидии игнор валидации карты не нужен. И так  должно работать.
<[Raiden]> с блобом естественно
<Zaust>  мне больше название статьи нравится HowTo: Flash Optimization in Linux. хотя там только и конкретно про Убунту
<tagezi> SergKry: жаль редко очень
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Там конерктно под линукс.
<skai-falkorr> компиз, хорг и фф работают ток в убунте:)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: как же вы в генте без них то?:)
<[Raiden]> Zaust: Не нравится конкретно про убунту - иди ищи канал конкретно про линукс.
<vladgobelen> и флэш тоже? О_О
 * skai-falkorr люблю запах жаренной троллины по утрам
<[Raiden]> :)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: блин.. мы на генту сидим тут с черным экраном и канпеляем сутками же
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: он черный?а разве не красный от блеска красных глаз гентушнегов?
<Zaust> там всё же скорее конкретно по убунту, раз у меня даже такой папки нет в системе
<[Raiden]> генту ещё меньше линукс чем убунта. Если уж на то пошло. Хотя бы тем что там bsd init c rc.conf
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ага ага) И репозиториев нету)
<Zaust> а кто тут с женским ником был?
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: там своя инит-система, притом похожая и на bsd и на классический линуксовый
<SergKry> Zaust: двнный канал называется #ubuntu-tu, из чего следует вывод, что советы даются под оный дистрибутив
<andrex> Zaust: у тебя точно дебиан?
<Zaust> тоже да
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: Оо. это невозможн! вы там че, все руками ставите?может и сборкой пакетов занимаетесь?
<andrex> а то я чёт сомневатся начал уже..
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Тебе ответить так как ты ожидаешь или серьезно?)
<Zaust> да дебиан
<Zaust> могу выводы команд выложить
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: серьезно я знаю:)так что как ожидаю:)
<andrex> ну тогды какой ты там папки ненашел?
<Zaust> Пункт 2. "Flash@Ubuntu" да конкретно про линукс там, я вижу
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Гента нужна чтобы канпилять. Мы не собираем пакеты, нам достаточно вывода гцц.
<[Raiden]> А причем тогда тут наш скромный канал. просто иди в #debian-russian
<[Raiden]> )
<SergKry> Zaust: еще такое нашла http://pc-freak.net/blog/improve-adobe-flash-player-video-speed-debian-ubuntu-linux/
<andrex> имя хоста может быть хоть какое, ман скорее на деб дистры расчитан
<SergKry> блин, *нашел
<tagezi> SergKry: )
<tagezi> это ещё долго будет продолжаться )
<Zaust> причём тут замена термопасты на видяшке? у меня вообще этих фич по винтам нет
<andrex> короче. язабан
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ненене.у нас тут давно таких смешных не было:)
<[Raiden]> Zaust:  а что ты называешь кокнкретно линуксом?
<[Raiden]> :)
<andrex> )
<vladgobelen> Zaust: слушай, ты же винду юзал? Возможно у тебя вирусы просто
<Zaust> тот парень ещё здесь или нет, я познакомиться хотел...
<SergKry> Zaust: http://pogugli.com/?6543
<andrex> дмея нехватает на него
<vladgobelen> Zaust: Попробуй отключить (обязательно) системный блок от сети и тщательно промыть его в теплой мыльной воде. Вирусы должны уйти.
<skai-falkorr> andrex: у нас есть райден:)
<andrex> гг
<Wizard> гг
<[Raiden]> если его кикнуть то будет не  смешно
<Zaust> шутки-шутками, но хавту неюзабельный
<SergKry> хД
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: после закрытия вебклиентов на оффсайте - таких тут редко:) так что надо взять с него все веселье:)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Zaust: У тебя какая видеокарта кстати?
<Zaust> sudo mkdir /etc/adobeююю да там конкретно про Linux.... много где sudo используется?
<Zaust> джифорс 440
<andrex> даже в маках)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Это тролль. Я уже спрашивал про конфиги, он ни одного не скинул.
<[Raiden]> у меня акселерация во флеше нормально работает с 310.14 драйвером. Без каких либо донастроек. Т.е. сразу в диспетчере процессов вижу разницу в нагрузке
<Zaust> ты сам троль тебе моги конфиги нужны чтобы стебаться
<Zaust> разве нет?
<skai-falkorr> лучшая инструкция - это трехтомник к микроволновке:)сначала объясняется что такое электричество, розетка, как урками вилку втыкать и почему не надо ее лизать.потом идет пункт "подключите микроволновку в сеть". следующий
<skai-falkorr> пункт рассказывает о пальцах, кнопках, нажатиях. потом уже только о том, какие кнопки нажимать:) и так три тома:)
<[Raiden]> Zaust: с картами ниже гф 8ххх про акселерацию можешь забыть.
<andrex> урками вилку втыкать)
<only_you> кто-то лубунту или чистый опенбокс здесь юзает? покажите пару скринов, пожалуйста)
<[Raiden]> имхо
<Zaust> чего? я же в влс через вдпау играю
<[Raiden]> only_you: Я могу показать скрин чужой, котоырй понравился.
<skai-falkorr> only_you: а ты решил перейти?
<only_you> [Raiden]: пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> only_you: http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/images/madbox_12.04/slide_2.png
<Zaust> я юзаю и лубунту и опенбокс
<only_you> да, вот на лубунту перешел
<skai-falkorr> only_you: cairo-compmgr в качестве композита круче, чем xcpmpmgr
<only_you> думаю, может на опенбокс..
<vladgobelen> only_you: в лубунту и есть опенбокс
<only_you> ambience))
<[Raiden]> only_you: на картинке лубунта, но с панелью fbpanel
<Zaust> в лубунту Ликс Дэ Е
<only_you> я про чистый опенбокс, без лхде
<vladgobelen> only_you: какая разница? Там всего около 17 пакетов во всем ДЕ)
<only_you> опенбокс + тинт2
<vladgobelen> от панельки можно и так избавиться
<vladgobelen> остальное не подгружается, вроде
<Zaust> в лубунту лхтерминал и писифмманагер
<[Raiden]> опенбокс отличный вм. Есть даже сторонняя морда для написания правил для окон , где какое пускать.
<Zaust> а нет сакура плюс нхунар
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: О_О где морда?
<only_you> а есть разница на базе убунту или дебиана ето все поднять. грят, что убунта тяжелее
<skai-falkorr> only_you: нафиг тинт
<skai-falkorr> only_you: ставь awn
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я сам собирался такую писать? Как называется?
<[Raiden]> но смысла в нем я так и не нашел, т.к. моё железо тянет кде всё включено
<[Raiden]> и тут тоже есть правила
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: сча поищу )
<Zaust> так всё я пошёл флеш делать быстрым
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: http://linsoft.info/soft/obapps.html
<[Raiden]> в квин такой функционал есть из коробки, включая графический настройщик..
<Zaust> тот парень знакомиться будет или нет?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ага.. вижу.. в оверлее есть
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: да знаю я, но квин жрет намного больше
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: еще бы плазму заменить
<vladgobelen> но тот же разор-qt жуткая недоделка пока что
<SergKry> Zaust: это ты про меня?
<Zaust> ну да
<andrex> SergKry: не корми троля...
<[Raiden]> ну да, ощутимо больше, но он и удобней. И это ощутимо больше , если говорить о всей сессии кде. не больше чем жор вин7
<Zaust> это автору статьи нуно почитать про dri
<skai-falkorr> andrex: пусть кормит:)весело жеж
<tagezi> SergKry: ты вчера говорил что програмишь?
<SergKry> tagezi: возможно
<tagezi> SergKry: )) на чем и подочто? )
<Zaust> как насчёт по вебке?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: потребление квин в среднем 40-80мб
<[Raiden]> Zaust: какое дри. на октрытом драйвере нет каких либо акселераций видео, включая флэш.
<SergKry> tagezi: java, пока тока web, я еще на стажировке
<Zaust> у меня проприетар
<tagezi> SergKry: (( ну вот
<tagezi> SergKry: ничего, стажировки когданибудь заканчиваються
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: объем рам в среднем сча это 4гб, меньше 2 гб ставят в телефоны.  при таком раскладе 80мб ничто.
<[Raiden]> Хотя не будем уже о вкусах. Тем более опенбокс мне тоже нравится )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: иногда даже 80мб это много
<SergKry> tagezi: думал на асме с синтаксисом at&t?
<[Raiden]> ощутимо больше ем метасити или муттер
<[Raiden]> чем
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: например у меня тут есть случай, когда 4гб не хватает, приходится юзать своп. Любая экономия пригодится.
<tagezi> SergKry: не, асм я знаю... с кути иногда помощь нужна )
<SergKry> tagezi: не, на нем не программлю
<skai-falkorr> жабокодер на наши головы
<skai-falkorr> ужс
<[Raiden]> 4гб это необходимый минимум на мой взгляд, для современного компа. Если задачи шире, крупнее - над оставить просто больше рам. Типичный десктоп позволяет втыкать до 24гб рам.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: да не обязательно
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: обязательно
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: у меня ноут с 2гб озу вполне нормально пашет с кедами
<vladgobelen> и без свопа
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: да ладно тебе, язык как язык.. ну не с++ ну и бог с ним )
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ты забываешь о быдловебдевах, которые делают вебстраницы, весящие по 200 метров в оперативе изза всех скриптов
<Zaust> а под виндой флеш значит тоже ускорить можно?
<[Raiden]> Ну, не обязательно конечно. Но доставка рам это самый простой и экономичный по времени путь решения нехватки рам :)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: такое нужно расстреливать и не юзать
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: этож жаба:)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: такое становится нормой
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: skai-falkorr: за два года мне своп понадобился лишь дважды. Файлом создал.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: фидо - это круто, но я б был не против и чего полезного
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: [Raiden]: Первый раз , когда я играл в цив5, второй раз когда редактировал графические файлы 20000х20000 пикселей
<[Raiden]> ок
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: за три года 2хгигабишности моего ноута мне своп не понадобился вообще ни разу
<Zaust> тебе нра аниме?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: видимо ты не играл в цив5)
<[Raiden]> редкие задачи можно и со свопом порешать. Спору нет
<skai-falkorr> я запускал вируталочку с бунтой, чтобы дроп раскачать
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: жабакодеров сейчас в в россии очень требуют... я вот не знаю, не смог устроиться (( а так бы сейчас за деньги быдлокодерничал )
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а веб-страницы на 200гб это не норма и нормой быть не должно..
<[Raiden]> кстати, если мне понадобится вся рам и будут мешат ьсвистелки, я сделаю тоже самое. Выйду из кде и загружу опенбокс.
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну это жаба
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: мб*
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: это норма.определние норма - то, что является большинством
<skai-falkorr> так что в наше время...к сожалению
<vladgobelen> ну, видимо я таким не пользуюсь
<skai-falkorr> SergKry: почему жаба?зачем?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: у меня фф с 200 вкладками жрет около 600мб
<SergKry> skai-falkorr: ну... исторически так сложилось, что она использовалась на моей первой работе
<andrex> хром будет наверно 800 или даже гиг жрать
<vladgobelen> хром будет около 2гб жрать
<vladgobelen> он по потреблению самый "плохо"
<andrex> уу ну темболее)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: 4.2
<vladgobelen> я это даже обсуждать не хочу.. это тесты многочисленные
<skai-falkorr> субъективные
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: chrome/chromium --single-process и он становится меньше файрфокса )
<vladgobelen> пробовали и так и этак. Все не то.
<vladgobelen> Причем что интересно - при пересборке бонус у него практически отсутствует
<skai-falkorr> вово.пробовал и так и этак. фф жрет больше хрома на тех же вкладках
<vladgobelen> А у фф потребление снижается в 2-5 раз
<Onkeltem> Сюрпризы, сюрпризы
<Redfield> у фф то собственный аллокатор , а у хрома OS занимается выделением памяти , не c этим ли связана прожорливость ?
<Onkeltem> Оказывается, PNG можно сделать таким, что его даже Фотошоп не откроет!
<Onkeltem> Например, приуспевает в этом Gnome Shell
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: открой гимпом
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: за две секунды. переименовываешь mkv в png и вуаля
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: я про скриншоты, которые в гномике встроены. Сохраняются PNG. PS говорит - что это??
<Onkeltem> vladgobelen: гимп пусть горит в аду, чертов уникум :) я не за то, что обязательно нужно повторять PS, но делать ТАКОЕ
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: он удобнее фотошопа по интерфейсу
<vladgobelen> не дай бог начнут копировать фотошоп
<Onkeltem> реально, я за последние 10 лет нескоько раз пробовал перейти на гимп
<vladgobelen> вот и я так пытался перейти на фотошоп. Типа он же такой крутой.
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: и ps прав. что это такое за де ужасное
<vladgobelen> Однако там простейшие действия сделаны просто через жопу
<Onkeltem> vladgobelen: да понимаешь, всё как-то нет задачи, чтобы перейти. Мне присылают дизайны сайтов в PSD. Гимп их вообще ни разу правильно не открыл
<vladgobelen> аа.. у меня таких задачь нету)
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: это не вина гимпа
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: даже мало-мальски сложная ретушь фото превращается в адЪ в гимпе
<SergKry> ну что же, рабочий день закончился, я домой))) всеп пока
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: задач*
<Civil|2> то что в фотошпе требует 5 минут, в гимпе меньше чем за 30 действий не делается
<tagezi> SergKry: пока )
<skai-falkorr> "бмв бензиновый кака. волга с дизелем  лучше. мне всегда присылают дизельное топливо и бмв его совсем не жует"
<tagezi> Civil|2: 30 действи не занимают 5 минут )
<Onkeltem> Civil|2: дык там есть свои пути. Своя философия. Я пытался изучать, но безуспешно
<Civil|2> tagezi: а занимают минут по 15
<tagezi> Civil|2: полюзуй его нормально
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: насчет PNG - я не понял, в чем может быть дело?
<skai-falkorr> Civil|2: ну если ты не умеешь пользоваться - то 30.а людям с "мозгом" - это две минуты. причем полторы - скачать и поставить
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: в том, что это гном
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: аа :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: нук отвечай ему, что за дела
<Onkeltem> skai-falkorr: надо фильтра встроить в него типа: convert in.png out.png и всё будет ок :)
<Zaust> а как под виндой ускорить флеш чтобы 480 смотреть
<Onkeltem> Zaust: а причем тут винда?
<baronos> Zaust, поставь винду
<vladgobelen> Zaust: go #windows
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ##
<Zaust> ну может опыт у кого есть
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: это не официальный же канал.
 * Onkeltem вообще не понимает разницы между # и ##
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: там две решетки
<vladgobelen> аа.. ну, я там никогда не был
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: официальные - одна. не официальные - две
<Onkeltem> ааа
<Onkeltem> надо жеж
<andrex>  msg alis list *windows*
<andrex> пущай сам ищет
<Zaust> омг где мой дэвушка? :(
<vladgobelen> Zaust: А как вы определяете кто девушка? Может это ты?
<Redfield> Zaust , я тут :)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: спвпf очевидно же
<Zaust> если есть пенис, то скорее всего male
<JohnDoe_71Rus> запускаю вот так, LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/local/lib/dri cairo-dock . Куда прописать пути что бы простой запуск cairo-dock тоже срабатывал как надо?
<[Raiden]> Zaust: флэш отлично ускоряется путем покупки коре2 процессора или новее.
<artus> skai-falkorr, бан же, очевидно)
<Zaust> нет ты не она :(
<skai-falkorr> artus: он веб,а мне лень искать в хистрорях его ип
<vladgobelen> Zaust: так у твоего девушки же тоже есть?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: cairo-dock.desktop
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну или какой он там у него
<Zaust> блин у меня есть новый почти, ну по нищебродским россиянским меркам, но мне нужно старый задействовать тоже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: не, это я дрова собирал. И есть другие программы которые по той же причине не запускаются так что мне надо глобально
<Redfield> капелька троллинга , на пользу коллективу )
<[Raiden]> тогда найди плейер работающий с ютуб без флеша и использующий быстрые кодеки,
<[Raiden]> !
<[Raiden]> и всё
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: EXPORT переменной
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: симлинки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: там чего то с ldd надо делать но я точно не помню
<Zaust> скучно у вас тут, хоть бы спели хором...
<andrex> smplayer вродь как
<Onkeltem> Кстати, из области фантистики и невероятной тупости разработчиков PS: за столько лет не сделать отмену действия по Ctrl-Z. Это уму не постижимо.
<Onkeltem> действий *
<artus> @kick Zaust врагу не здаетцо наш гордый варяг , иди с богом мил человек
<tagezi> artus: о, проснулся, а у меня тут кофе уже сгорел, кстати
<andrex> )
<skai-falkorr> artus: человеееечек
<artus> tagezi, да у меня он вообще кончился (((
<skai-falkorr> artus: иначе ритм сбивается
<artus> skai-falkorr, точно)
<Wizard> @kick artus :)
<Wizard> :/
<artus> @kban Wizard 86400 спать
<Alex______> зачем кикать?
<Alex______> пидор
<andrex> плохо очень плохо
<artus> @kban --host Alex______
<vladgobelen> ай красота...
 * vladgobelen хором: Расстрелов! Расстрелов! Расстрелов!
<[Raiden]> а я ему картинку сделал (
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1102/h_1351869667_4889209_fd86f4140a.png
<artus> :D
<Redfield> Поехавшие )
<Onkeltem> Кстати, немного оффтопика. Обнаружил тут потрясающий магазин курток. Ток дорогие собаки. Wellensteyn назвается.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: это что?
<[Raiden]> там написано ) Smplayer
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: о_О это через см можно так искать?
<[Raiden]> да
<vladgobelen> круто.. я youtube-dl юзаю)
<Redfield> <Onkeltem> а как c доставкой ?
<vladgobelen> в связке с mplayer
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а там свой акк ютюба врубить и сомтреть подписки мона?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: я тебе как раз про это говорил. Ты искал просмотрщик
<artus> vladgobelen, оно еще и плейлистами умеет качать,ю и с определенной позиции, удобно )
<Onkeltem> Redfield: не нашел пока нормального инет-магазина. Но судя по всему больших скидок там ждать не придется: нашел US-овский инет-магаз, там цены как у нас в бутиках.
<Onkeltem> $300-500
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://paste.kde.org/588512/
<skai-falkorr> Onkeltem: shop.canonical.com
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: осиль две-три буквы.либо да, либо нет
<vladgobelen> Да
<skai-falkorr> че ты ссылки то кидаешь
<skai-falkorr> это ютюбдл
<skai-falkorr> а я про смплеер
<skai-falkorr> ой
<skai-falkorr> это не твой скрин был
<vladgobelen> тогда не ко мне)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тада вопрос к тебе
<[Raiden]> а.. вижу. сча посмотрю
<[Raiden]> нельзя. Тольк овыбор качества и чем открывать.
 * skai-falkorr time is music that planets make
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: жаль
<[Raiden]> фичреквест напиши автору )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: посмотри вон лог выше. Там список параметров youtube-dl
<skai-falkorr> наааа
<skai-falkorr> я ж влцешник
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: кстати, к нему гуй можно за пол часа написать на Qt
<skai-falkorr> я не люблю смплеер и любые морды к мплееру
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: лучш на qml
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ну, я не программист, я столяр.
<[Raiden]> ну и напиши. И выложи куда-нить на qt-apps.org
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: или на жабе, если наш жабокодер вернется
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: так мне оно не нужно.. я скриптом пользуюсь, мне хватает
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: фу блин
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: qt-creator, что может быть проще) даже программистом особо быть не нужно
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: поэтому оно и плохо
<skai-falkorr> как вижуал студио
<skai-falkorr> каждый может гнать стопицот быдлопрог
<tagezi> vladgobelen: подумаешь столяр )) а я продавец тур-снаряжения, и ничего, пишу потихоньу ))
<vladgobelen> я себе максимум "плеер" для музыки написал)
<vladgobelen> и по мелочи
<skai-falkorr> а я программист.я ничего не пишу:)
<skai-falkorr> чтото в этой жизни не правильно
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это опенсорс))
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: криатор не делает человека даже быдлокодеро, по сути тотже гедит только со свистелками )
<andrex> эт точно, если у нас люди идут учится по одной специальности а работают в другой
<vladgobelen> tagezi: главное что там есть очень удобный редактор и клепалка для интерфейсов
<vladgobelen> tagezi: я пробовал юзать по отдельности - но не то уже..
<tagezi> vladgobelen: для очень простых, и часто некудышных фейсов ты хотелл сказать? ))
<vladgobelen> tagezi: да для любых)
<vladgobelen> оно же qt-дизайнер юзает
<[Raiden]> такая ещё есть. Тоже тольк опоиск и просмотр http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1102/h_1351870318_6142796_0bf98a1764.png
<tagezi> vladgobelen: да ну, руками быстерее зачастую, а дизайнер только простые формочки лепить
<vladgobelen> мне не быстрее..
<tagezi> это привычка
<vladgobelen> да даже привыкать не хочу.. юзаю подобное раз в год
<vladgobelen> а так раскидал что нужно, добавил каплю кода и юзай
<tagezi> и кстати, по коду значительнее легче и удобнее получается
<vladgobelen> tagezi: это нужно разбираться как их делать, что именно писать. А это же лениво..
<vladgobelen> не для моих задач, короче..
<tagezi> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0927/h_1348774742_3288186_3fe2f18539.png
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Это что?
<tagezi> вот такое уже в формачках тяжело сделать, а чисто кодом это минут 5-10, и то 50% времени чай наливать
<vladgobelen> график на чем сделан?
<tagezi> vladgobelen: эм.. програмка статистики )
<vladgobelen> ну я понял)
<tagezi> так, не допилиная ещё
<vladgobelen> просто для графиков есть вполне удобная утилита давно..
<tagezi> vladgobelen: да, родные средства кути, никаких быблиотек
<tagezi> доп
<tagezi> vladgobelen: она не делает то что мне нужно )))
<tagezi> плавали уже
<Civil|2> tagezi: напоминает фондовый рынок или форекс какой-нибудь
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ты имеешь ввиду qtw.. офигенная библиотека, но проще класс сделать, темболее он простой насамом деле
<tagezi> Civil|2: да, фондовый рынок весь на статистике и держиться )
<Civil|2> tagezi: я имею в виду конкретные графики похожи на графики цен за сутки )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: ну, возможно) я не программер
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: кодом описывать формочки легче, но нужно уметь представить что ты сделал
<vladgobelen> tagezi: просто года два назад как раз графики делали
<tagezi> лан, я потопал, всем удачи
<skai-falkorr> у меня кот глупый
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: в чем это проявляется?
<skai-falkorr> в отсутствии понимания причинно-следственных связей повторяющихся событий
<Civil|2> например?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: на самом деле они умные.. просто они думают, что в этот раз пронесет
<skai-falkorr> он еще слишком молод, чтобы быть умным
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: они быстро растут
<vladgobelen> мой дурак дураком.. в пол года сиганул с 11 этажа (выжил с трудом)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: много раз висел на сетке на окне как в гамаке.. не научился
<vladgobelen> а вот говоришь с ним и все понимает..
<skai-falkorr> ну я часто своему запрещаю думать:)
<vladgobelen> им пофигу что им запрещают)
<skai-falkorr> когда он начинает думать поточить когти об книги или кушать мой нос:)
<skai-falkorr> он запомнил:)
<vladgobelen> ))
<skai-falkorr> зато, если я умру, будет кому обглодать мой труп:)
<skai-falkorr> жат шоооу швииит
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: мой бойцовский тайский кот.. злобная сволочь. Взрослый тронет - только там загрызет) Ну по крайней мере поцарапает
<skai-falkorr> ну этот охотник:)любит из засады нападать:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а вот в то же время все осознает. Ребенок его таскает за уши, за хвост, как только не издевается - даже не мявкнет в ответ
<skai-falkorr> а еще грызет палочки и курлыкает как голубь
<vladgobelen> не.. мой гавкает
<skai-falkorr> этот игрушки плюшевые тока так рвет, но ноги и руки грызет осторожно:)
<skai-falkorr> зато говорящих игрушек боится
<skai-falkorr> и на зеркало лает
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: тайские это самая злобная порода..
<skai-falkorr> а на двери курлыкает
<vladgobelen> именно из-за них сиамских злыми считают. У них окрасы похожи
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/9/4/4/6/4/c07ee3201ae7489700c649d83f4.jpg
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: так вот где ты кэш и наркотики хранишь
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/5/d/f/f/6/9e1c5710c233b860805ebc90c8b.jpg
<vladgobelen> http://habrahabr.ru/post/157151/ лол
<vladgobelen> сначала они ввели платные обновления безопасности, теперь вообще вымогательством занимаются, чтоли..
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/ubuntu-1304-only-some-gnome-components.html
<bentsel> почему системный монитор в процессах показывает загрузку процессора в общей сложности 20-40% и в тоже время в ресурсах загрузка процессора под сотню?
<shenmue> отвечает александр груздь
<bentsel> можно и груздь лиж бы объяснили. :-)
<skai-falkorr> а ты шкрин покажи
<andrex> мы любим шкрины смотреть)
<bentsel> Э.сложно. вкладок 2 а буфер вроде как один. или я ошибаюсь?
<andrex> а ты 2 запусти на разных вкладках
<[Raiden]> посмотри htop или доставь монитор от xfce - я так делал когда пользовался гномом.
<Redfield> вот htop как раз иногда и непоказывает , а top показывает всегда
<Redfield> непонятно по какой причине ...
<[Raiden]> не показывает что? )
<Hanno4ka> q
<artus> а сережка к вечеру ориентацию меняеть
<skai-falkorr> artus: дык по стандарту
<artus> угу
<skai-falkorr> artus: It's a TRAP!
<bentsel> 2-й сис монитор не запускается (
<artus> skai-falkorr, как со школы прийдут, так сразу ))
<andrex> ну значит клей
<Hanno4ka> подскажите, где лежит файлиик груба со списком осей на загрузку?
<artus> Hanno4ka, сережка, ты неповериш, но в бут.груб
<Hanno4ka> охтыжблин сколько там файликов
<bentsel> http://www.fotolink.su/v.php?id=4f560f8fbfeac3038806c2b91d2ddfbb
<bentsel> http://www.fotolink.su/v.php?id=13ec446631fc33c6066bee01022fb4b3
<artus> bentsel, выбрось каку, пользу htop
<skai-falkorr> bentsel: itmages.com выучи
<bentsel> за itmages.com спасибо. пользовал гугл потому...
<bentsel> ну так картинки то видно?
<artus> картинки ниочем
<bentsel> http://itmages.com/image/view/743985/a7b64190
<bentsel> http://itmages.com/image/view/743989/82e21f55
<bentsel> так надеюсь лучше
<artus> ии? ))
<artus> bentsel, я же тебе сказал уже, выкинь каку и htop юзай )
<bentsel>  как раз смотрю что за зверь.
<bentsel> http://itmages.com/image/view/744003/1751e2c6
<bentsel> врядли htop тоже кака.
<bentsel> наверное я что-то не понимаю
<artus> bentsel, а иеперь берем куркулятор и складываем цифры )
<artus> ну 10ка размазалась по остальным процесам)
<artus> и вообще, прибей аптдемона и гномомонитор, и будет тебе счастье
<bentsel> 10ка? пятидесятка если только
<artus> bentsel, мальчик, берем калькулятор, это такая коробочка с кнопочками и в нее 40+16+13+9+7+6
<skai-falkorr> bentsel: тобиш ты математику не знаешь
<artus> 146% инфа верная :D
<bentsel> твою дивизию! root продинамил
<skai-falkorr> а рут пользуется каким то другим процессором для обработки своих процессов:)
<artus> bentsel, я ж говорю, прибей нафиг аптдемона )) он у вечно фигней занимается )
<bentsel> гном монитор чем занимается в моей системе? А апт демон это кто вообще. что то не нашел.
<bentsel> все догнал. СПс!
<baronos> это когда ты ставил систему активировал сакральный знак 666 и запустил апт-демона, твоя система обречена
<artus> baronos, хуже, фесь город уже проклят )
<skai-falkorr> вся страна
<Redfield> вызывайте экзорциста
<exorcist> нуууу
<exorcist> кого ту изгнать?
<exorcist> какого демона?
<Redfield> apt-demon `а
<exorcist> @kick apt-demon
<exorcist> моя магия бессильна
<exorcist> потому что вы не крепки в вере
<Hanno4ka> хД
<Hanno4ka> а ты тут все рушить не будешь?
<chosen_one> зачем?
<chosen_one> отдайте КоСоГоР и я пойду строить лучшее будущее
<Hanno4ka> как в том мультике
<chosen_one> в каком?
<Hanno4ka> ща
 * chosen_one поплотнее укутался с синюю куртку с желтой цифрой 13
<chosen_one> я так дцумаю, вы меня с кем-то путаете
 * baronos поклонился Избранному
<Hanno4ka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgwxXKsZhAo
<Hanno4ka> там еще 2 части есть
<Hanno4ka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxM1cnphLpw&feature=fvwrel во, туту
<Hanno4ka> *тут
<chosen_one> даз марселас волас лукс лайк а бич?
<chosen_one> странные люди посещают нас
<chosen_one> а и ладно
<chosen_one> влц вылетел, знач пора спать
<chosen_one> или не пора...
<chosen_one> *шепотом* ...кеды отстой...
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1102/h_1351875420_2640590_fdf37cbbd1.png
<[Raiden]> ))
 * Hanno4ka молча кивает головой
<[Raiden]> да конечно. Кому они нужны. сиди в... где ты там.
<chosen_one> а я знал, что стоит это сказать - сразу разбужу тебя:-Р
<[Raiden]> ну и правильно сделал что разбудил. Твоя аргументация меня убедила, кеды отстой
<[Raiden]> но менять их на более ходшее я всё же не буду )
<[Raiden]> у*
<chosen_one> ну так тебе гномощель и не предлагают:) меняй на восьмерку:)
<[Raiden]> я подумаю
<chosen_one> ладно.час ночи.спать всеж интересней
<no_NICK> дайте кто-нибудь фон на раб стол с linux тематикой!!! Дайте!!! Красивый!
<SergeyIT> Малевич пожойдет?
<SergeyIT> ж=д
<no_NICK> не
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], вот будет комп поновее - попробую кеды ;)
<[Raiden]> хихи
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], но уберу все лишнее, то бишь свистелки
<baronos> тогда получится консоль
<SergeyIT> baronos, и консоль не нужна - перфокарты - наше всё )
<shenmue> наскальные рисунки клуче
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1102/h_1351881281_3713776_33e68662ae.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> консоль тык консоль
<no_NICK> [Raiden], дык у тебя дублируется все, что в дельфине делаешь, и Там отражается?
<[Raiden]> там дублируется тольк опереход по папкам. остальное сам делаешь. Можно вызвать и отдельный терминал - на скриншоте видно черный квадратик на панели управления.
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<[Raiden]> панель инструментов т.е.
<[Raiden]> эта панел ьотдельынй разговор. её можно перемещать, скрывать, выносить на неё ещё кнопки. Отличия от гном-хиг кардинальыне  на каждом шагу в общем.
<no_NICK> [Raiden], слюни потекли, не могу остановить, прыкольна!
<Redfield> no_NICK, тампоны
<SergeyIT> no_NICK, как клыки нарастут, бросайся на райдена
<[Raiden]> )
<no_NICK> обслюнявить и загрызть?
<no_NICK> Или загрызть а потом обслюнявить?
<Redfield> он будет отстреливатся молниями )
<no_NICK> я постараюсь увернуться
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> какие кровожадные...
<no_NICK> что поделать, бензопила мой любимый инструмент...
<spectrum> помогите баян разорвать... http://paste.pro/5161209 домен на лдап+самба  пытаюсь настроить
<spectrum> ldpsearch -x -h выдает seacrh result ; search: 2 result: 32 No such object
<[Raiden]> veromix интересная штука
<[Raiden]> spectrum: на форум писани.
<spectrum> ок
<no_NICK> А как вы относитесь к matу?
<no_NICK> упс
<no_NICK> mate?
<Redfield> боюсь что никак
<Redfield> надо отпустить эту архаику и идти вперёд =)
<no_NICK> Redfield, укажи путь!!!
<spectrum> Ставил мейт поверх гнома с юнити, выпиливал онные из ОС, наслаждался выпиливанием косяков от работы с вин сетью, до автомаунта и всяких ключей. Плюнул и поставил юнити, убрав панель и заменив ее на dockx. Очень удобно и после гнома устраивает.
<baronos> кде же
<spectrum> Все красивое, прозрачное с opacity и работает с коробки
<no_NICK> spectrum, некрасивое и непрозрачное, no proprietary drivers!
<spectrum> чего? Ты о чем?
<[Raiden]> я чего-то тоже не понял ) Владелец амд наверное
<no_NICK> глучат они - nvidia
<Redfield> интересено насколько будет трудно графические дрова под weston перепилить =)
<no_NICK> вот как тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=202306.0
<[Raiden]> на скольк оя знаю у нвидии пока таких планов нет.
 * baronos вообще незнает что такое глюк и проприетарные дрова нвидиа да с нуво работает не хуже
<Redfield> нуво то побыстрее работает
<spectrum> хз, убунты стоят на работе, у всего офиса - интел, которые давно открыли сорцы))
<Redfield> интел самый быстрый )
<Redfield> хорошо что nouveau открытый
<no_NICK> noveau - без 3d((((
<baronos> нфс ворлд мне хватает поездить на проприетарном
<Redfield> да вроде как есть там 3d , но почему то не всё работает
<baronos> на нуво артефакты в нфс идут если допилить то гуд будет
<no_NICK> Redfield ?? Откуда там 3D? Я каждый день проверяю))))))
<[Raiden]> какое железо, как ставил, логи иксов не указаны. Странное сообщение. Вместо этого какой-то флуд на 3 страницы.
<Redfield> от разрабов
<no_NICK> baronos так! Как 3D включил на нуво?
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: нуво без 3д?  )  Это вторая интеерсная нвоость от тебя после глючащего блоба котоаря меня удивляет )
<baronos> ничего я не включал, установил ось и работает
<baronos> это твое железо что то гонит
<no_NICK> Ппц -я один такой выходит..
<no_NICK> мож и так...
<Redfield> почему то в блобе тормозит и компиз и gnome-shell
<Redfield> получается 2d медленно работает в блобе или где то что то неоптимихзировано , ведь c nouveua очень быстро
<[Raiden]> http://dobrochan.ru/src/jpg/1105/drink_ryajenka_by_ap6y3-d32ylj8.jpg
<baronos> хз, нет такого у меня на 9800гт 512мб карта
<baronos> работает быстро
<no_NICK> [Raiden] блендер не могу даж запустить
<no_NICK> во как..
<[Raiden]> в таких случаях надо разбираться. как минимам лог иксов, как что ставилос ьи вывод glxinfo
<no_NICK> все как обычно Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<[Raiden]> я правда нуво не пользуюсь, но возможно смог бы понять чего не так )
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: давай ещё лог иксов /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> уже видно что нужное расширение не грузится. Но пока не ясно почему )
<[Raiden]> или даже так
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[Raiden]> а я афк )
<no_NICK> http://paste.pro/5161213
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: у тебя глх грузится от закрытого драйвера., потом стартует нуво. Тут два варианта, или нуво не до конца отключен  или нету xorg.conf  с  указанием что надо грузить закрытый драйвер
<[Raiden]> какая кстати версия убунты?
<no_NICK> история такая сначала был нуво, потом nv binary driver - pae версия, потом всвязи с проблемой выкл. Рестарт и тп был снесен и теперь снова нуво, на закрытый я не вернусь
<no_NICK> lmde у ми
<[Raiden]> ух блин. Я не  заметил.  Это плохо, т.к. я не знаком с дебиан )
<baronos> sgfxi для установки дров юзай
<[Raiden]> но можно попробовать. 1. переставь дрова нвидии apt-get install --reinstall  имена  , 2. sudo nvidia-xconfig  ,    3.
<[Raiden]> /etc/default/grub в опции для ядра добавь nomodeset
<[Raiden]> 4. sudo update-grub l sudo reboot
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> | не нужно ) , ;
<artus> [Raiden], че, не афкаетцо? :D
<[Raiden]> Возник вопрос по линукс. Все молчат, я решил сам помочь
<baronos> или ставишь скрипт sgfxi лезешь в консоль и отрута выполняешь, он все сделает и поствит дрова нвидиа. или sgfxi -N nouveau установит нуво
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: пробуй как баронос говорит. Если не поможет тогда как выше.
<baronos> и вообще на конфе дебиан тебе лучше расскажут
<artus> а че, я один не вижу модель видео? )) или тут просто говорят? )) этакий сферический вопрос по линуксу)
<baronos> но по всейвидимости нужно будет еще sudo apt-get install module-assistant && sudo m-a prepare сделать чтоб всякий хлам для сборки дров установить
<[Raiden]> вот так вот оно бывает. Ставят какие-то лмде, а потом кричат что в убунте дрова не пашут
<[Raiden]> :)
<no_NICK> ))))))))
<baronos> нвидиа было вроде как
 * artus шопотом: [Raiden] а кито это такие, лмде ? ))
<baronos> ну и с ати один фиг только sgfxi -N radeon будет :D
<artus> baronos, нефиг ништяки пиарить, пусть кактусы грызут )
<[Raiden]> artus: линукс минт дебиан эдишен , если ты не в курсе
<baronos> в  натуре, че эт я
<artus> ааа, дык нафиг с канала с такими извратами :)
<artus> no_NICK, молодой человек, извените но на нашей заправке вы не обслуживаетесь :D
<artus> *и
<no_NICK> де энтот sgfxi взять?
<no_NICK> artus мне 80-й тоже подходит
<baronos> тут только ядерное топливо
<artus> нам ваш сарай с пристройкой не подходит :D
<no_NICK> :))))))))
<[Raiden]> да дайте ему линк и кикайте ) Сразу 2 добрых дела.
<no_NICK> я так работать не могу))
<artus> даже не заправка а сто )
<[Raiden]> http://habrastorage.org/storage2/023/35e/277/02335e2772e767b7557a3d683a1ca650.jpg
<baronos> нет ничего проще в гугле напистаь sgfxi и получить сыль от дебиан вики sgfxi
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: http://wiki.debian.org/ru/sgfxi
<[Raiden]> угу
 * baronos убег спать.
<no_NICK> [Raiden], ага, спс!
<artus> [Raiden], терь со спокойной душой и чистой совестью можеш афкатцо :)
<baronos> и вообще у меня труба уже 24часа живет, батарею 20% скушала))
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: ну в общем пробелма в том что две части от разных дров.  Это либо косяк устанвоки, либо косяк этого дистра. Исправит не проблема.
<[Raiden]> нвидия оправдана )
<artus> baronos, 2 дня, 19 часов, и 54% осталось :D
 * [Raiden] афкнулось
<artus> baronos, за это время было прослушано часов 12 аудиокниги ну и звонилось само собой)
<[Raiden]> значит дотянешь до 4.9.3
<[Raiden]> в смысле релиз через 3 дня
<[Raiden]> ой, ушел )
<artus> даже про фремя жизни телефона рейден умудряетцо всунуть рекламу кед :D , ему точно платят за посты )
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], готов подписатцо на рефералку и даже пиарить кеды
<[Raiden]> какой у тебя телефон?
<[Raiden]> для справки
<[Raiden]> *статистики
<artus> черненький, на нем гармонично смотрелись бы кеды
<artus> видиш, у меня получаетцо :D
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> n9770
<[Raiden]> а.. китаец. Ну поздравляю.
<[Raiden]> очень похож на  самсунг )
<artus> как и 80% телефонов
<artus> а самсунь похош на яблоко, судами типа решено
<[Raiden]> ну это хорошо. Кнопка механическая удобная и т.д.
<[Raiden]> мне тут понравилась камера FV-5 , там помимо всяких опций есть опция снимка клавишей громкости.
<[Raiden]> на 4пда есть
<artus> [Raiden], угу, на лыжакамера тоже можно настроить
<[Raiden]> ок
<artus> знать бы где эта кнопка настраиваетцо)
<[Raiden]> ну в этой я знаю где, а лж я снес
<baronos> http://t.co/U1fwlqA4
<baronos> я аж проснулся от ужаса
 * [Raiden] пляшет
 * [Raiden] скачет, рвёт волосы
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> [Raiden], я про ту которую ты сказал
<[Raiden]> artus: слева такой белый круг, шестеренка. генерал камера сеттинг и там просто листай до volume key settings
<[Raiden]> в этой камере по ходу ещё есть длительная выдержка, что бы в темноте лучше щелкать )
<artus> [Raiden], во ходу прикольная )
<artus> [Raiden],последний вопрос и афкайся, оно видео снимает?
<[Raiden]> вроде нет
<[Raiden]> есть локеры котоыре имеют кнопку камеры и там выводится список если несколько стоит.
<[Raiden]> у меня так было в go locker и holo locker
<[Raiden]> ну или кидаеш ьна стол нескольк оярлыков на камеры )
<Redfield> уже матом стебатся начал писать в техподдержку dom.ru
<SergeyIT> ты чего это?
<Redfield> трафик как то шейпится по хитрому или какналы у них перегружены - непойму
<Redfield> да скорость упала
<[Raiden]> ну матом ты зря, наверное.
<Redfield> ну тариф 50 мегабит , а выдаёт даже на торрент пару мегабит
<SergeyIT> да, выбор провайдера - это проблема
<Redfield> до 28 числа всё гуд вообще было
<[Raiden]> всякое бывает у провайдеров. Я например на лостфильм сегодня со второго раза попал
<SergeyIT> у меня 10 и хватает
<[Raiden]> хотя тут може не пров, а ддос
<Redfield> может у них магистральный канал грохнулся и ща шейпят всех чтобы не сильно орали
<Redfield> но техподдержка упорно твердит что скорость зависит от ресурса
<Redfield> и типа всё зб
<Redfield> мато но без оскорблений естественно
<Redfield> ну сказали бы что неполадки я понял бы , сам там работал , но враньё раздражает
<[Raiden]> чья-то болтовня про хфце , как поставить, что поставить. В коментах  на заявление Линуса попалось  http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-xubuntu-12.10-quantal-quetzal
<shenmue> не кисло так бабки в игре спрятали =) артмани не помог если б не разобрался =)
<shenmue> значение в памяти $*2+1  =)
<[Raiden]> древний способ переключения окон известынй многим по обенбкс\ффвм и т.д. http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1103/h_1351892743_8220336_a5fa0569bb.png
<pr0mode> [Raiden],   тоже стрелу смотришь? ))
<[Raiden]> да, начал. Не такой ужасный как я думал. Вообще про супергероев и т.д. не люблю
<pr0mode> я тож сегодня начал )) только что посмотрел
<pr0mode> вродь ничё так
<shenmue> что именно?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: arrow
<pr0mode> сериал
<shenmue> а я тут втыкаю почему это у меня стрелок с триньками на инту бегает =)
<shenmue> класс жрпг на компе ><
<shenmue> не прошло и 5 лет
<pr0mode> что бегает? )))
<shenmue> перс аналог лучника только с 2 пистолетами
<pr0mode> shenmue, говори по русски ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> кажется он играет во что-то
<shenmue> skyborn на рутрекере можно скачать. игра 100мб весом
<shenmue> бесплатная
<pr0mode> а я подумал что словарь иностранногожаргона
<shenmue> кто будет играть знайте главный герой лучник хотя у него и мана есть. это меня в ступор вело. не знал во что одевать
<[Raiden]> лет 5 назад у меня был лучшик в линейке
<shenmue> одевал всё на интеллект хотя надо было ловкость и крит
<shenmue> у меня гладиатор =0
<shenmue> =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я потом с кланом разругался и пошел качать в другой мага, спеллсингера.
<shenmue> 63 лвл как щас помню. на 64 давала оффигительный скил гладу но я забил болт на игру. скучная ппц
<shenmue> нипонятно зачем всё это? чо все мочат друг друга
<shenmue> хз
<[Raiden]> там от клана и  гм много зависит. Если клан прикольынй то не скучно и  боев с врагами хватает и рейдов по боссам
<[Raiden]> но вообще лучше не втягиваться. Времени много надо.
<shenmue> мне еще и сценарий интересен вообщето. он там был? в чем смысл мочилова?
<[Raiden]> хз ) доминирование  на сервере, захват замков ,  раскачка и шмот
<[Raiden]> так наверное
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<[Raiden]> shenmue: смысл мморпг  вообще в продаже виртулаьных вещей ра реальыне деньги )
<[Raiden]> за*
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-03
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не подскажете команду - отобразить файлы начиная от текущего каталого рекурсивно по вложенным
<JohnDoe_71Rus> типа tree
<[sonuva]> ls -R
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спс
<stasdizzi> всем привет, интересно, можно ли настроить трансяцию этого канала в twitter ?
<stasdizzi> не знаю правда зачемБ но интересно))
<[sonuva]> stasdizzi: можно. настраивай
<stasdizzi> спасибо )))
<baronos> чтоб публично казнить за вопросы не по теме?)
<[sonuva]> чечектотут?
<stasdizzi> baronos: как то не думал))) просто хочу нагрузить arduino twitter client
<[sonuva]> stasdizzi: зайди на 4чан и его транслируй.подпишись на 100500 аккаунтов и тоже будешь получать кучу всего
<stasdizzi>  [sonuva]: 4чан, это что?
<stasdizzi> аа, понял
<[sonuva]> http://www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Dave/comicladiesman1.png
<vladgobelen> http://habrahabr.ru/post/157245/ ХА!
<pr0mode> всем ку
<tagezi> всем привет )
<no_NICK> опять все спят...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мужики отмечают
<no_NICK> рано еще))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самый раз
<tagezi> что отмечать то?
<no_NICK> дыкк праздник на носе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> праздник уже сегодня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.calend.ru/holidays/0/0/167/
<oxothuk> камрады, подскажите, как выполнять скрипт раз в секунду?
<vladgobelen> oxothuk: кроном?
<oxothuk> крон не делает ранье раза в минуту =(
<oxothuk> может както через sleep?
<oxothuk> не будет ли это "костылем"?
<oxothuk> вот мне нужно проверять запущено ли приложение раз в секунду
<oxothuk> как такое можно реализовтаь?
<oxothuk> раелизовать?
<[sonuva]> ривз чистит снайперскую винтовку на столе финча. тот ему говорит "не мог бы ты этого не делать здесь", ривз отвечает "когда я делаю это в парке, люди смотрят на меня странно"
<tagezi> ну так сделай проверку на время в скрипте
<tagezi> загрузил его в память и забыл о нем, он сам там будет выполнять операцию когда нужно
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: я да не знал что такой празни-то есть ))
<tagezi> неуспел )
<[sonuva]> вот сериал, который не разочаровывает
<[sonuva]> кде лажа
<[sonuva]> чтобы их запустить, линус ждал, пока у него появится новый крутой комп, на котором они не тормозят
<tagezi> эм.. у него такмало денег?
<[sonuva]> нормально. просто компы недостаточно мощные
<[sonuva]> думаш че все отключают непомуки
<[sonuva]> но я вообще пытаюсь райдена разбудить:)он на такое реагирует
<[sonuva]> а я его про сериалы спросить хотел
<tagezi> ну так нужно просто его ник набрать наверное.. у него свистелка сработает ))
<[sonuva]> ну он на правду про кде реагирует быстрее:)
<tagezi> а на "кде" он наверное из вредности отключил :р
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: сколько у тебя жрет система с юнити сейчас?
<tagezi> [sonuva]: о, кстати знакомся, у нас новый райден )))
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: откуда я знаю. я полсистемы в тмпфс вывел
<tagezi> он реагирует на правду о кде ещё активние, и не только о кде )
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: все кеши и прочее
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: лагает?
<[sonuva]> неа
<vladgobelen> а зачем тогда вывел?
<[sonuva]> а чтоб кеши вручную не чистить
<vladgobelen> Так сколько жрет то ОЗУ?
<[sonuva]> памяти много
<vladgobelen> это не так долго посмотреть)
<[sonuva]> виртуалки не пускаю. чеб не использовать
<[Raiden]> ты пишешь дезинфу и глупость про кде.  на этот раз я проснулся, на следущий суну в игнор.
<tagezi> )
<[sonuva]> 64 компиз, +50 юнитиевые сервисы
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: во. ты person of interest смотрел?
<[Raiden]> кажется да
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: и это не деза. компиз не тормозит, а кеды приходится силой заставлять запускать эффекты, ибо карточки, способной 1080р проигрывать им недостаточно для квина, по их мнению.и они отрубают эффекты
<[sonuva]> заботятся
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: вся система
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: прикольный сериал
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: Сколько у тебя занято ОЗУ+свопа?)
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: вся сейчас 1223. тмпфс занимает 600. остальное - хром+влц
<[sonuva]> свопа не использую
<vladgobelen> Понятно.
<[Raiden]> а остальное это сколько?
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: ты удивишься, но 1223 - 600
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: 623 естественно получается
<[sonuva]> - - минус
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: около. там 600 с копейкой
<tagezi> это буз рут процесов? )
<tagezi> без*
<vladgobelen> tagezi: да даже если "с рут процессами" - это довольно много
<[Raiden]> пока жи лучше free -m |egrep 'buffers/cache'
<[sonuva]> это вся занятая. самое крутое, что я разгонял - это до 3хгб. когда три разных филмьа в влц закешированы (один смотрю с перерывами.другой сериал.третий ток скачал и посмотреть срочно)+хром
<[Raiden]> и uname -m )
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ну да =D
<[sonuva]> о. кстати об uname.надо в 3.6.7-pf перезагрузиться и удалить кучу ядер.а то 4хгб рут заканчивается.
<[sonuva]> сча вернус
<[Raiden]> сча покажет фри с чистой только загруженной системы
<vladgobelen> tagezi: просто забавляет когда подобные люди говорят о том, что кде "много жрет", а у самих система с другими ДЕ жрет в 2-3 раза больше)
<tagezi> vladgobelen: тоесть ты хочешь сказать что у тебя система есть всего 150 мб?
<tagezi> 250*
<vladgobelen> tagezi: в данный момент?
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> он же тебе на данный момент ответил
<vladgobelen> 820мб) Но в данный момент у меня обновляется система.
<vladgobelen> рассказать что такое обновление системы у меня?
<[Raiden]> 32бит кде без индексации после загрузки весит 270+- 10-20мб. Минимальный объём котоырй я видел 219 мб
<tagezi> урезаный до нельзя
<tagezi> да?
<[Raiden]> с отключеннйо индексацией
<tagezi> vladgobelen: я посмотрю в следующий раз сколько у меня жрёт система на обнове, но думаю у меня не скоро это будет.. чото нет обнов )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: а так вся система с браузером, мплэером, торрентом, копытами итд итп жрет 460-600мб
<[Raiden]> с включенной 450 +-
<vladgobelen> tagezi: У вас немного другие обновления
<deniska> [Raiden]: жаббер сломался чтоль?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: У меня же например сейчас идет сборка гцц-4.7.2
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: у меня кеды после старта 700 жрали с ливцд.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: выкинь этот лив
<skai-falkorr> юнити ограничивалась тремя стами
<skai-falkorr> с того же ливцд
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: лив генту с кедами жрет 200-250мб после старта
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: с выключенными непомуками и пересобранные для менежрачева. удивил
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: В ливе генту ничего не выключено
<tagezi> генту то причем сдесь?
<[Raiden]> deniska: да, отвалилось недавно, но сча приконектило
<tagezi> это же канал убунту
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: если все особо не нужное выключить, при старте будет около 150мб
<tagezi> как консоль? )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: консоль не жрет 150мб)
<vladgobelen> tagezi: среднее потребление без иксов это около 15мб
<vladgobelen> с чистыми иксами или опенбоксом/lxde без доп. софта - 30мб
<[Raiden]> сча мало устройств меньше 1гб. А если говорить о новыйх, то 1 гб рам сча ставят тольк ов смартфоны. даже нетбуки меньше чем с 2гб редкость.
<tagezi> потрясно, вседующий раз буду грузить с нетбиос я проверю )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: убунту конечно будет жрать больше.
<vladgobelen> tagezi: хотя, поговаривают и ее можно с нет-инстала сделать
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ну, есть дистр, был точнее тринистос кажись, так он 1,5 мега жрал памяти ))) и чо? это паказатель?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: ну и где этот дистрибутив?
<skai-falkorr> 400 метров лишних ядер. давно не чистил
<tagezi> в далёкой памяти вселенной уже )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: можно и колибри в пример привести.. Он вообще весь на дискетку влазит с графикой.
<[Raiden]> в убунте софта лишнего особо нет.
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: это 2 ядра максимум)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а откуда такое потребление тогда?
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: как раз два:)
<[Raiden]> а какое такое?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: например 1200мб с юнити
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: тобиш tmpfs не находится в памяти?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: 10.04 помню с кедами жрала около 1,6-2гб озу
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: у него вообще не комп а калькулятор на кде и генту )))
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: это нормальное потребление совершенно. даже если ты анйдеш ьсамый минималистичнй дистр и запустишь там хром, резултать будет почти такой же, тольк опроиграеш ьв  функционале окружения
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: нет, это не нормальное
<[Raiden]> ))
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Нормальное для кде - 200-250 при старте и 600 при всем софте
<vladgobelen> Это не урезанные варианты
<skai-falkorr> ооо.помню я случайно не одну закладку запустил, а папку с закладками. это было красиво:)даже не упало, хотя памяти оставалось немного:)
<[Raiden]> ок, постивь минимальыне иксы, пуст ьбудет исключитель Х и твм и запусти там хром с 30 вкладок и ещё 64бит.
<[Raiden]> и покажи нам скриншот с free -m
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: тока чур хром без носкрипта и адблока
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: чтобы ты узнал, скока страницы весят по настоящему
<vladgobelen> хром сам по себе жрет больше всех остальных браузеров
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну и не свое фидо,а мейнстримы:)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: окромя фф
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: ну а что тогда не так? )
<vladgobelen> У меня фф почему то с 200 вкладками жрет около 500мб.. Забавно, да?
<[Raiden]> где жрёт, фото давай. Без фото у меня он 0мб жрёт
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я тебе могу прислать фото, где фф с 200 вкладками жрет и 150 мб.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: присылай
<skai-falkorr> свежее
<skai-falkorr> а то 10 лет назад 200 вкладок занимали 10 метров
<skai-falkorr> плюс мы тебе скажем, какие сайты обязательно должны быть открыты
<skai-falkorr> и никаких носкрипт
<skai-falkorr> сможешь заставить его есть 150 метров?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Конечно смогу)
<vladgobelen> Знаешь как?
<skai-falkorr> поставишь старый скрин и не откроешь нужные сайты ессесно
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это конечно читерство, но все очень и очень просто
<vladgobelen> Неа
<vladgobelen> это было бы обманом
<vladgobelen> зачем мне врать?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это фича нового фф)
<[Raiden]> Я активн опользовался линукс на компе с 64мб рам.  запускалось ваще всё включая игры под вайном.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Он после перезапуска подгружает только активную вкладку ;)
<[Raiden]> был оправда 12-13 лет назад
<[Raiden]> ))
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: потому выйдет не сильно больше 100мб
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: читер:)
<vladgobelen> ))
<[Raiden]> а сча всё иначе
<[Raiden]> в общем пруф или gtfo
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: но вот у меня на 11.10 всегда фф жрал больше хрома.как я ни старался
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: кстати, 160мб на мой взгляд - это просто дохера
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: чем его так накачивали...
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: помню старые версии до 7 много и правда жрали
<vladgobelen> потом они что-то там намутили и теперь ситуация очень странная
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: адблок весит 100 метров, оффлайновые гуглопочта и гуглодиски еще сотню. плюс десяток экстеншенов по 10-15 метров. ну и странички в среднем 40 метров
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: считай
<vladgobelen> при маленьком количестве вкладок (до 5-10) фф жрет больше всех
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну тут то уже десятые были версии
<[Raiden]> фф понятие растяжимое ещё. Голый например он мне вообще не нужен , если тольк оплатить будете.
<vladgobelen> а вот при большом (больше 100) фф жрет меньше все6х
<[Raiden]> Нужен исключительно с расширениями.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: да, кстати, там каждое обновление жутко портит его. Там увеличения потребления по 50% и выше
<vladgobelen> об этом и мозилла писала
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: у меня в фф только одно расширение
<vladgobelen> угадай какое
<skai-falkorr> мне, чтоб привести фф к юзабилити хрома нужно минимум 4 было
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: мне раньше тоже
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: например жесты..
<skai-falkorr> ен считая адблока и почто/рсс читалкина
<vladgobelen> дополнение для убирания панели меню..
<skai-falkorr> а че его убирать.нажал и убрал
<skai-falkorr> оно еще на 3 фф убиралось само
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: они панель меню сам позволили убирать, избавился от дополнения. А жесты оказались в кедах встроенны. Остался только эдблок
<vladgobelen> на 3?!
<vladgobelen> хм.. а я нашел только в 10+
<vladgobelen> а я вот 8-9 месяцев не обновлялся.. Решил что пора бы)
<[Raiden]> а у меня полно. tabmix plus например )
<skai-falkorr> ну 3.6 которое
<skai-falkorr> на 10.04
<vladgobelen> видимо далеко было спрятано
<skai-falkorr> ну на гтк по крайней мере
<vladgobelen> фф пока и есть только на гтк
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: его можно пересобрать с Qt, но даже два года назад оно работало ужасно нестабильно, а год назад работало, но из-за него текли иксы до 1-1,5гб в сутки
<vladgobelen> нужно бы теперь проверить
<skai-falkorr> попробуй сча
<vladgobelen> я сейчас обновляю систему.. эх
<vladgobelen> на недельке гляну
<skai-falkorr> я тут с месяцок хвалебную оду на ппа с фф на кутях встречал
<[Raiden]> 17 расширений всего включено. соотв мой фф никогда не будет веситькак голый. Н окак я сказал выше, голый он совершенно не интересен, даже если научится хранить данные  в другой вселенной.
<skai-falkorr> мол стало лучше
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: 370 пакетов примерно обновляются..
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: так оно и стало лучше) Ведь теперь оно даже запускается! И мало того - работает.
<vladgobelen> Но как же херово оно работало)
<[Raiden]> привести фф к юзабилити хрома - не смешите мои тапки. Я на панель закладок в хроме не могу мышкой таб кинуть
<[Raiden]> ибо не реализовано )
<vladgobelen> там и эдблока приличного нет..
<vladgobelen> и поиска по истори
<vladgobelen> но он развивается.. его я тоже раз в год смотрю
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну хотяб близко к
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: фф не умеет запускать вкладки средней кнопкой мыши по кнопке создания вкладки
<skai-falkorr> с выделенным текстом в качестве аргумента
<[Raiden]> близко к  - это надо доставлят ьрасширения в хром. Допустим ест ьпоиск в строке ввода, а строку специально для поиск отрезали. А что если мне надо искать не в гугле?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> допустим я хочу искать непосредсвенно на сайте кинопоиск ру
<skai-falkorr> старое доброе k->tab->search_pattern
<skai-falkorr> keyword'ы на сёрч энжины же
<tagezi> site:kinopoisk.ru
<tagezi> не?
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: не.кейворды
<[Raiden]> можно. Но я могу искать сразу там  вбив тольк оназвания фильма, в фф
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: кстати да, система поиска там тоже непродумана..
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: это если ты тока ищешь филмы.а так - тебе надо переключить поле на кинопоиск.потом на гугл.потом на википедию.и все это мышой
<skai-falkorr> кейворды лучше
<tagezi> у него мышесимволы стоят )
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: я помню у нас было два компа и одна клавиатура. Так вот, на одном компе был хром.. >___<
<tagezi> он 247 вкладку фокса может круговым движением мыша открыть )
<vladgobelen> угадай что было дальше) нужно было кое что там сделать
<skai-falkorr> ну так клавой пользуйся
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: знаешь как было весело вбивать адреса в хром без клавы?))
<vladgobelen> это просто шедеврально было, мать их так
<vladgobelen> руки бы им за такую юзабельность поотрывать
<skai-falkorr> также как и в фф
<vladgobelen> не так
<skai-falkorr> да ну
<vladgobelen> там не было кнопки перехода)
<no_NICK> [Raiden], sgfxi помог, ура!!!
<[Raiden]> я сделал иначе, поставил в хром эмулятор отрезанн остроки поиска )
<[Raiden]> https://code.google.com/p/chrome-quick-search/
<vladgobelen> приходилось открывать "Избранные сайты", туда сохранять ссылку и потом уже открывать
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: поздр.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: если кнопка перехода выглядит не как кнопка со стрелочкой, а как поле с предполагаемым действием - это не делает ее нажатие сложнее
<vladgobelen> да не было там поля
<vladgobelen> это было года этак 2,5 назад
<skai-falkorr> в самом начале разработки?
<no_NICK> Почему такое  может быть? http://paste.pro/5161249
<skai-falkorr> при том, что у фф была фора в десяток лет?
<vladgobelen> 2,5 года назад это не начало разработки)
<skai-falkorr> честное сравнение
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: для линукса - начало
<vladgobelen> ну, хотя да - молодой он еще
<vladgobelen> но все-равно это было эпично
<skai-falkorr> все в начале пути имеют lack of function
<vladgobelen> о, джаггед альянс линуксовый скачался. Кстати, вы знали что он под линукс есть?_
<skai-falkorr> да
<IlyaLevin> Народ , кто-нибудь в курсе, как в наутилусе в 12.10 закладки делать на панельке?
<skai-falkorr> видел в рсс
<vladgobelen> а я вот не знал.. =(
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: я не знаю.  У меня из плейеров сча есть только smplayer\mplayer2  и  vlc ,  и ещё  установлены такие пакеты
<[Raiden]> libavcodec-extra-53 libavdevice-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53
<[Raiden]> и ещё удалён флуендо мп3. Мне кажется либламе лучше )
<skai-falkorr> убийца будет уборщик:)помяните мое слово
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: садовник же..
<no_NICK> [Raiden], это в фреймбуфере запущено, на 2-й секунде замирает картинка
<skai-falkorr> elementary s01e05
<tagezi> IlyaLevin: эм, на боковую панельку?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Уже есть 5я?
<skai-falkorr> уборщик мне кажется подозрительным:)
<no_NICK> может с самим плеером чо..
<skai-falkorr> ее вчера утром показали
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: мы пока 3 только посмотрели
<[Raiden]> ясно, я не знаю. Не вижу смысла смотреть в фб при живом гуи.
<tagezi> no_NICK: ну он тебе говрит что с цветовыми схемами что-то
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: и все-таки Шерлок от ББС был лучше..
<no_NICK> tagezi: Я как собака, понимаю, но сказать не могу))), цветовые схемы понятно, а что можно предпринять всвязи с этим
<[Raiden]> цветовые схемы да , но это может быт ьпросто предупреждение не связанное с остановкой.
<IlyaLevin> tagezi да. Раньше это вроде перетаскиванием работало
<IlyaLevin> Стоп, нашел, через меню.
<tagezi> IlyaLevin: ну да, через меню, добавить закладку
<skai-falkorr> http://pastebin.com/yXN7uc6r
<tagezi> ну, можно погуглить с тем что есть, мож что выпадит
<[Raiden]> ну в общем потребление больше 1гб рам , на таких простых задачах как полазить в браузере повисеть в чате сча совершенно нормально. Это над оучитывать при покупке компа. Сидеть и выгадывать мегаабйты - это обычно не удобно и не нормально )
<tagezi> может быть...
<tagezi> хотя каждый может делать со своей жинью что он хочет )
<[Raiden]> дело не только в браузерах и современно веб  , но и в манере юза. 10 лет назад никто не открыват по 30-50 100 сайтов
<[Raiden]> или редко )
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: хотяб у шерлока в элементари есть британский акцент
<[Raiden]> если использовать 32бит и умеренн ооткрывать сайты одновременно , тогда можно жить и на старом компе. Даже не тюнингуя и облегчая.
<[Raiden]> с меньеш чем 1гб рам
<[Raiden]> ваш ко
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот мой скрин с памятью http://postimage.org/image/933tqz18h/
<[Raiden]> ну вот, уже 1 гб. а запущены только чат, терминал и кажется браузер
<[Raiden]> я про то и говорю , это типично
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще компиз, и емеральд
<skai-falkorr> аха.я чуял, что уборщик не прост
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и в огнелисе 46 вкладок
<skai-falkorr> пока не зню, но его уже подозревают
<[Raiden]> это часть твоей среды ) если вместо компиза и эмеральда будет гш, то может быть ещё рам потеряешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: вообще то у меня сборная солянка, ubuntu 10.04 c lxde
<[Raiden]> для людей как бы типично запускат ьв иксах не только браузер. Поэтому при слвое типичн оя имею в виду нормальное современное окружение + енсколько задач.
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну и что )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, еще делуга и тандерберд в трее
<[Raiden]> для линукс сборные солянки тоже типично
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: просто то что у меня не совсем эквивалентно исходной lubuntu например
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты с lxde умудрился 1гб отожрать?
<[Raiden]> суть темы - что  занытые 1гб или больше - это нормальное явление.
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: слушай, ты даже обычную убунту смог переплюнуть..
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну понятно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: а ты в диспетчер глянь, там огнелис почти 450 жрет
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: 600мб для лхде - это примерно в 12 раз больше, чем оно должно жрать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: с компизом и эмеральдом в придачу?
<vladgobelen> аа..ты компиз добавил
<vladgobelen> тогда хз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Я его не убавлял )
<vladgobelen> возможно они и дожирают эти 550мб
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> люая задача съедает рам, любой более функциональный софт тоже. И ту тверное решение не прекращать решать задачи ,если они нужны, а иметь подходящее железо.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ну, знаешь - квин не функциональности даже лучше, но 550мб не жрет
<vladgobelen> по*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: там еще thunderbird в трее 100 занял
<[Raiden]> и компиз не жрет
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а откуда у него на систему 600мб вышло?
<vladgobelen> когда система с лхде 30 метров жрет при старте
<[Raiden]> ну вот, оказалось почтовик запущен )
<vladgobelen> ок 500мб
<[Raiden]> может и ещё чего.
<vladgobelen> вместо 30
<[Raiden]> пусть покажет менеджер процессов какойнит ьс сортингом по рам и узнаем )
<vladgobelen> да ладно.. скука. То что мне нужно было узнать я уже узнал
<[Raiden]> что 1200 мб для юнити  это нормально ) если оно используется, а не только загружается.
<[Raiden]> :)
<vladgobelen> для юнити возможно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimage.org/image/fnuelirlh/ скрин дубль 2
<vladgobelen> для КДЕ - это в 2 раза больше, чем нормально
<vladgobelen> это в худшем случае
<skai-falkorr> для кед - это в два раза меньше, чем нормально
<skai-falkorr> на моих задачах кеды дожирали до 2х гб
<skai-falkorr> и это без рамдрайва
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: но учти, это изначально убунта с lxde компонентами а не чистая lubuntu. Она легче
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: нуу.. убунту она такая
<[Raiden]> у меня в кде тоже часто занято 2гб+-
<vladgobelen> в ней кде юзать вообще мазохизм
<[Raiden]> сча даже больше. Я использовал гибернацию и аптайм больше 3 дней...
<[Raiden]> 1759 + 615 своп
<[Raiden]> и я считаю это совершенно нормально для моей системы с 4гб рам.
<vladgobelen> маньяк, однако..
<[Raiden]> включено всё  кроме аконади, плазмойдов десяток, 8 столов и т.д.
<vladgobelen> не представляю чем можно так систему нагрузить..
<[Raiden]> у меня и вин7 столько ест
<vladgobelen> хотя.. представляю
<[Raiden]> я не маньяк. это нормально
<vladgobelen> если штук 6 окон либра-офиса
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 8 столов.. Я не знаю куда 4 девать
<vladgobelen> плюс окуляр
<vladgobelen> плюс 300 вкладок браузера
<vladgobelen> гимп..
<vladgobelen> тогда да, около 2,5-3гб будет
<[Raiden]> загруженное только что - возможно )
<[Raiden]> мой своп означает что даныне котоыре там не понадобилось после гибернации загружать.
<[Raiden]> в рам
<[Raiden]> т.е. эти даныне стали рекоиспользуемые за 3 дня
<[Raiden]> д
<vladgobelen> и как это я живу уже 2,5 года без свопа..
<vladgobelen> и на ноуте, где 1,7гб озу..
<vladgobelen> мистика
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: если спящий режим без свопа не обойтись
<vladgobelen> нет, только ждущий юзаю
<[Raiden]> и я могу. Но тогда мне пришлось бы отказаться от гибернации или настраивать туксонайс в кастомном ядре на юз отдельного файла
<[Raiden]> а что я получу за эти телодвижения?
<[Raiden]> ничего )
<vladgobelen> у тебя 2,3гб озу занято
<vladgobelen> о чем ты говоришь вообще
<[Raiden]> а для чег омне пустая рам? Что она даёт?
<[Raiden]> запустить ещё столько же задач?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ячейки меньше изнашиваються )
<[Raiden]> мне пока не надо
<[Raiden]> друг мой, это ддр2 она уже никому не нужна. И ддр3 умрет морально раньше ем износится
<[Raiden]> гг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шутка
<[Raiden]> занято не 3, а 2.3 а это значит что я ещё могу запустить пару виртуалок в легкую иди даже 3 - смотря сколько рам выделить и всё ещё не ощущать дискомфорта
<skai-falkorr>  baronos ну согласен.попка у нее ягодка
<baronos> skai-falkorr, угу :)
<skai-falkorr> но если это британия - где акцент?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин. Мы тут про рам а у них гораздо интересней тема
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если рам на столько мало , что начинается ощутимая дисковая активность из-за свопа тогда есть  некотоыре позывы к телодвижениям, что надо что-то менять, сотф или рам.  А  до этого лишняя болтовня :)
<[Raiden]> теперь можно про акент и ягодки.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: у меня есть ситуация когда рама не хватает, а менять ее тянет за собой маму впридачу
<[Raiden]> ну тогда другое дело )
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen пугают именно занятые объемы, а не недостаток.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: пугающее будущее. когда на дискотеках крутят дабстеп
<baronos> skai-falkorr, нормуль, я прям был восторге)
<skai-falkorr> от дабстепа?
 * skai-falkorr побрызгал святой водой в baronos
<baronos> либо треш метал слушаю либо дабстеп с чилаут)
 * skai-falkorr выплеснул ведро святой воды на baronos
 * skai-falkorr добавил бензина.и зажег
 * baronos решил разбавить настроение музыкой Rage against the machine
<skai-falkorr> песню wake up у них послушай
<baronos> слышал все, гуд группа, жаль больше нет ее
<[Raiden]> поуйду в ютубе поищу )
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: хм.. Понимаешь, дело не в том что тебе не нужно меньше занятой памяти)
<Vladgobelen> дело в том, что меньше ты не можешь..
<Vladgobelen> из-за таких как ты люди и думают, что кеды много жрут.. Но тут вина скорее ОС, чем твоя
<[Raiden]> легко могу. Еслия сча сделаю ребут, то будет занято 700мб или если сделаю релогин в опенбокс будет занято ещё меньше. Мне никто не мешает даже загрузить чистый Х с 1 задачей, если потребуется.
<[Raiden]> но с тех по ркак я переехал на это "жрущее"  jrhe;tybt ybhfpe yt gjnht,jdfkjcm
<[Raiden]> ниразу не потребовалось
<Vladgobelen> Нет, не можешь. 700 мб после ребута, это в 3 раза больше нормы..
<[Raiden]> какой нормы )
<Vladgobelen> Не урезанные кеды жрут 200мб после ребута. Вся система
<[Raiden]> нормы времен вин хп и облегченных сред котоыре не дотянут даже до вин хп?
<[Raiden]> для меня эти нормы в прошлом
<Vladgobelen> хр кстати 95мб жрала
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: не важно что для тебя норма.. Ты своей системой как раз и создаешь мифы о том, что кде - плохо
<Vladgobelen> а это совсем не так
<tagezi> кто сказал что кде плохо? о_О
<[Raiden]> почему плохо если большую част ьвремени  у меня занято 50% рам?  а комп не тянет даже на мидл или тянет с трудом )
<[Raiden]> это отлично
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: потому что другие на том же объеме ОЗУ могут больше чем ты
<[Raiden]> было бы меньше рам, просто стояла бы 32бит версия и всеравно  было бы около 50% рам.
<[Raiden]> не могут! они всё повыключали и будут дальше хранить девственность своей рам. А я уже использую больше
<Vladgobelen> ты не используешь
<Vladgobelen> ты забил ее мусором.. это разные вещи
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок, на этом и закончим. Только я сам решаю что для меня мусор , а что нет.
<tagezi> )
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: И снова ты ошибаешься)
<Vladgobelen> не ты решаешь, а система за тебя..
<tagezi> столяр-философ )
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: )
<[Raiden]> в моей системе части кде и само кде не являются чем-то обязательным. Возможность выгрузить если понадобится - это тоже част ькомфорта )
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а другие могут сделать нормально ничего не выгружая
<[Raiden]> но, когра вся рам не нужна, а это почти 99% времени, у меня полная среда
<Vladgobelen> и не снижая функционала.. просто у них нет мусора в памяти
<tagezi> мне влом сидеть и выгружать, если честно
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: вот вот
<[Raiden]> получить рам не снижая функционала можно только переписав лучше или в сказке.
<tagezi> поэтому я настроил так что бы мне было удобно по колличеству рам свободного и удобству и всё
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: и если это единственный КДЕшник на канале - это очень печально.. Видимо на убунту с кде и правда все очень плохо
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> это какнал по убунту )
<tagezi> и тут расматриваеться только убунту
<tagezi> генту хуже по умолчанию )
<tagezi> ибо, нет линукса кроме убунту и Марк его пророк! )
<baronos> генту нет по-умолчанию, еще еще создать надо ))
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: да это не важно..
<[Raiden]> если я захочу что-то урезать, то могу. Но для меня свободная рам не является мотивацией. Для таких действий. Только её нехватка.
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: просто если это единственный ваш кдешник - это ужасно
<tagezi> раслабся, он не единственный ))) но уважаемый и лучший ))))
<Vladgobelen> это еще печальнее)
<skai-falkorr> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: ибо ваш __лучший__ кдешник делает антирекламу кде..
<Vladgobelen> что ж там у остальных то тогда..
<tagezi> да ладно )
<tagezi> он уже навалом людей на кде пересадил )
<Vladgobelen> ничего.. поюзают и обратно сбегут
<tagezi> сомневаюсь ))
<Vladgobelen> с таким то потреблением - обязательно сбегут
<tagezi> им реально не нужна свободная рам.. ибо она реально не нужна никому, кто сидит в броузере или смотрит видео... её достаточно всегда
<skai-falkorr> он показывает, что кедами можно пользоваться.ты показываешь, что единственный смысл кед - все вырезать, чтобы не использовать раму, а только дрочить на оптимизацию
<skai-falkorr> и ктож занимается антирекламой?
<Vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Вырезать ничего не нужно
<_d4vid> я как прочитал новость чуть плохо не стало.. линус пересел за кде!
<tagezi> _d4vid: читай ещё раз )
<Vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: вон сейчас я на ноуте.. квирк, торрент, фаерфокс, апач, полные кеды - 530мб
<tagezi> и чеготебе это даёт?
<tagezi> типа куча железа простаивает зря?
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: Грузить мусором систему - это просто глупость.
<Vladgobelen> для этого есть тяжеловесные приложения
<tagezi> это для тебя это мусор
<Vladgobelen> а чем еще он смог занять 1,7гб?
<skai-falkorr> кому то мусор, кому то системные файлы, кеш программ, другие программы, помимо квирка, торрента и фф
<Vladgobelen> 530 - система с кедами
<Vladgobelen> откуда еще 1,7?
<tagezi> найти их это твоя проблемма
<Vladgobelen> это не проблема.. можно запустить цив5 и будет столько же примерно, если не меньше
<Vladgobelen> думаешь у него постоянно включена цив5?
<tagezi> нет, он просто использует больше функционала, а ты кастрируешь систему
<Vladgobelen> можно включить по 6 окон гимпа и либры. Тоже врядли у него такое
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: Что именно я урезал?
<tagezi> ну, я у тебя за спиной не стоял )
<Vladgobelen> в том то и дело что ничего
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: http://mirror.cnet.kz/calculate/CLD/stages/x86_64/cld-20121024-x86_64.list вон список софта после установки.. плюс фф и прочее добавлено. Не вырезалось ничего
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да хватит вам про память, чего там про попу ягодку?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: он член нашего конала, дай потролит )
<Vladgobelen> самое смешное что я не троллю
<tagezi> я не вижу смысла спорить о том сколько у тебя лично занимает система в памяти...
<tagezi> мне того что у меня есть достаточно
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: это не у меня лично
<Vladgobelen> это норма..
<tagezi> норма - это твоё личное понятие
<Vladgobelen> а вот 2,3 гб это просто невменяемо
<tagezi> цитату
<Vladgobelen> он не назвал ни одного тяжелого приложения
<tagezi> в студию )
<Vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Какие тяжелые приложения у тебя запущены постоянно?
<tagezi> нет, цитату на то что такое норма
<tagezi> у меня например система с приложениями жрёт 3,6 гига
<tagezi> и это нормально
<Vladgobelen> понятно
<Vladgobelen> тогда я очень рад, что ушел с убунту.. хех
<tagezi> ибо меньше она не может, просто по определению
<tagezi> да и на генту она также будет жрать,
<tagezi> если ты будешь выполнять мои задачи
<tagezi> а если нет, то конечно нет )
<Vladgobelen> не болтай ерундой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> редактишь в фотошопе?
<tagezi> нет, с базами данных работаю
<Vladgobelen> tagezi: приложения тут не при чем. У него после ребута потребление 700мб. по его же словам
<tagezi> у меня и проц забит обычно подзавязку
<tagezi> к сожалению, никак не могу алгоритм переделать, голова не доходит
<_d4vid> тагези ты давно в финляндии?
<baronos> неприлично айпи проверять
<shenmue> блин игра не отпускает
<tagezi> _d4vid: а чо?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "а привези планшетник" (с) :)
<tagezi> ну, по айпи видно что я далековато, мягко говоря до планшетиков )
<_d4vid> в финляндии вечный холод.. нафиг там жить)
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: так сгоняй привези
<[Raiden]> Vladgobelen: посмотри обзоры телефонов на вп8 от нокии. на видео иногда показывают занятую рам.
<Vladgobelen> И?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: да долеко, а я не наколёсах
<[Raiden]> и значения котоыре ты увидишь примерно такие сколько уме жрёт расфуфыренное по полной кде )
<Vladgobelen> ты мне пытаешься доказать что у тебя все хорошо, потому что у других все так же хреново?
<tagezi> _d4vid: в финке также как и в питере, чуть-чуть снега побольше
<[Raiden]> у меня*
<Vladgobelen> лучше бы ты ориентировался на тех, у кого все хорошо..
<Vladgobelen> и не позорил кде
<[Raiden]> Vladgobelen: на тех аппаратах память установлена с запасом и им совсем не хреново.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у человека фидо, каменный век и охота за каждым килобайтом. чтобы не нагружать 4гб. а то вдруг война, а у него рамы свободной нет
<[Raiden]> ок )
<_d4vid> кде сам полный позор
<_d4vid> винда и кде одно и тоже..
<skai-falkorr> хорошо - это во всем ограничивать себя, чтобы "а вдруг война, а я холодильник старый с балкона выбросил"
<baronos> кде нельзя опозорить,сам Линус на него снова перешел, теперь это платиновая де
<_d4vid> клик клик.. и готово
<_d4vid> )
<Wizard> Привиет.
<tagezi> трям )
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а ты читал с какими словами он перешел на нее?или только восторженные отзывы на сайтах о том, что САМ ВЕЛИКИЙ заметил
<Vladgobelen> baronos: Линукс не ангел и он не всегда прав)
<_d4vid> линус позорит себя .. он ешо не осознал етого)
<tagezi> _d4vid: винда это вообще (это было запикано цензурой)
<[Raiden]> я встречаю крикунов про г-но , позор почти каждый день. Всем хочетс отстоять свой взгляд или просто моддно покричать без обоснований.  )
<[Raiden]> Это как на каждый скриншот кричат ШГ
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: позоришь себя ты
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: почитай его мнение, а не записи на опеннете
<shenmue> "_d4vid	винда и кде одно и тоже.." толсто же
<baronos> skai-falkorr, я комменты не читаю, это раздражительное занятие. но сарказм был в моих словах ;)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: нууу тут ты не прав. 99% скринов с шг, ибо стандартные нормальные шрифты использовать западло (дефолт же), а нормальные найти нет сил, только чтото вычурное и страшное
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: такого троля как ты даже гномеры не поддерживают )
<skai-falkorr> а причем тут коменты?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: ну ок )
<skai-falkorr> все просто анписали, что ВЕЛИКИЙ перешел.а что он написал во мнении про кеды никто не читал.он их сильно обосрал, но выделил единый плюс, что у них хотяб настройки есть.и плавающие окна.а так - гавно гавном по его мнению
<Vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: зато есть и хорошее..
<[Raiden]> http://www.megaupload.com/
<[Raiden]> гляньте
<Vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: подобные крики привели к тому, что шрифтами и правда занялись и теперь есть возможность сделать их такими, какими никак не сделать на винде и на маке..
<skai-falkorr> Vladgobelen: mactype
<Vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а ты сам то видел их в маке?
<skai-falkorr> Vladgobelen: убирает клертайп и включает маковый рендер энжин
<skai-falkorr> вполне приятно получаются шрифты
<Vladgobelen> они же размытые
<Vladgobelen> к краю
<skai-falkorr> со старым добрым gdi++
<skai-falkorr> Vladgobelen: так ты выбирай для себя подходящий презет
<skai-falkorr> или настрой свой
<Vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ни разу не видел в винде или маке совершенно гладких четких шрифтов..
<skai-falkorr> конфиг прост
<skai-falkorr> я делал.мактайпом
<Vladgobelen> ну хз хз..
<_d4vid> интересно у линуса всё дефолтно или нет? как разработчика
<skai-falkorr> пришлось конфиг самому подкрутить, но выглядело как в бунте
<[Raiden]> спроси в блоге. И нам интересно и ты героем станешь )
<Vladgobelen> _d4vid: У Линуса вин7. Пруф: http://www.ubuntu-user.com/var/ezwebin_site/storage/images/media/images/lpm-news/linus-windows-7-rocks/3802-1-eng-GB/Linus-Windows-7-rocks.jpg
<[Raiden]> вообще в новости пишут что не всё показалось удобным но широта настроек помогла. Значит не совсем дефолт. Хотя оформление может и не менял.
<_d4vid> рейден я английского незнаю..
<tagezi> _d4vid: учи )
<tagezi> а то так и станешься тролем )
<[Raiden]> Линус отметил, что поначалу некоторые особенности KDE показались ему неудобными, но гибкие средства настройки позволили адаптировать поведение окружения под его привычки.
<[Raiden]> я обычно доверяю опеннету )
<[Raiden]> в плане перевода или пересказа
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: some of the "you can configure everything" things are just odd.
<skai-falkorr> это он про кеды. полное реконфигурирование даже ему не нравится
<[Raiden]> ну типа того
<skai-falkorr> some really odd and distracting default behavior
<skai-falkorr> это про дефолтные кеды
<skai-falkorr> так что он перенастраивал их
<skai-falkorr> It still looks a bit too cartoony, and the default widget/plasmoid behavior with mouse-over pretty much immediately showing the controls for it annoys the hell of me
<[Raiden]> ну , и я тоже самое написал
<skai-falkorr> But ah, the ability to configure things. And I have wobbly windows again.
<skai-falkorr> а вот и плюсы кед
<[Raiden]> что бы контролы не показывались всегда ест ьблокировка виджетов
<skai-falkorr> в общем кеды по его мнению детские и неюзабельные по дефолту, но хотяб настраиваются и это их плюс, по сравнению с другими средами
<skai-falkorr> единственный
<[Raiden]> хотя после хфце  может не очевидно сразу )
<skai-falkorr> It still looks a bit too cartoony, and the default widget/plasmoid behavior with mouse-over pretty much immediately showing the controls for it annoys the hell of me
<skai-falkorr> очевидно. но ему ж хотца, чтобы сразу работало
<[Raiden]> а там про дистр небыл ов коментах?
<[Raiden]> федора ?
<baronos> винда с кде :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это было бы 5
<skai-falkorr> скорее федора.за пару дней он про обновление ф17 говорил
<skai-falkorr> нууу ниче так. только марса не хватат
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/qhZpmFORHBA
<tagezi> какойто урл странный
<[Raiden]> сокращалка как и goo.gl
<tagezi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAtqjt4zhpo
<tagezi> ме вот эта версия больше всего нравиться
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> они реально красиво её раскидали на голоса
<tagezi> а то что ты кинул, как то так )
<[Raiden]> Ну, согласен.
<skai-falkorr> who you gonna call?
<skai-falkorr> че я пропустил?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а вот американ хоррор стори не так хороша, как был первый сезон
<[Raiden]> это родина чтоли? или что  за стори
<[Raiden]> Я  не все сериалы знаю
<skai-falkorr> американская история ужасов
<skai-falkorr> такой кровавый ужастик:)но первый сезон был ужастикней
<[Raiden]> ясно
<skai-falkorr> а родина хотяб достигла стадии, когда его поймали:)
<skai-falkorr> хотя морену баккарин перестали показывать голой:(
<[Raiden]> ага. Видимо ради семьи будет работать. Хотя может постарается на 2 лагеря )
<skai-falkorr> зависит от годности фантазии разра^W сценаристов
<skai-falkorr> guy in suit
<skai-falkorr> новый супергерой америки:)
 * skai-falkorr referring to person of interes
<no_NICK> Гы, разобрался с mplayer2, теперь в консоли фильмы смарю: $~mplayer *.avi -zoom -x 1024 -y 768
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> помоему фильмы в консоли это уж точняк изврат )
<no_NICK> клево!
<tagezi> no_NICK: а перемотка при просмотре как делается? )
<[Raiden]> у мплейера есть хоткеи
<[Raiden]> но всеравн оизврат
<no_NICK> < и > в смысле право -лево
<tagezi> питон клёвый ))) простой как вб =)
<tagezi> даже наверное попрощебудет )
<skai-falkorr> no_NICK: поздравляю. +4см к виртуальному пинусу и +150 к бессмысленности существования
<no_NICK> существования mplayer-a2?
<no_NICK> Так он не мной придуман
<skai-falkorr> >>>> Ты так говоришь, как будто для других языков есть одна универсальная книга.
<skai-falkorr> >>> Так че книжка "PHP за неделю", которую я купил, фуфло?
<skai-falkorr> >> Да, все технологии изучаются только за 21 день. Не больше и не меньше. Это магическое число.
<skai-falkorr> > Блин! А ведь там была такая, а я хотел побыстрей...
<skai-falkorr> Не расстраивайся, ты можешь 3 раза прочитать свою.
<no_NICK> кста, почему может спящий режим не работать?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: )))
<no_NICK> в смысле при пробуждении обычная  загрузка
<[Raiden]> у меня лично в кубунте 12.10 спящий режим был выключен.   Подозреваю что так во всей 12.10 , только ждущий включен.
<[Raiden]> но можно включить
<no_NICK> [Raiden] как?
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/05/simply-way-to-enable-hibernate-feature-in-ubuntu-precise.html
<skai-falkorr> no_NICK: для начала узнай, работает ли он
<skai-falkorr> no_NICK: для надежности я бы посоветовал поставить СмокингНаЛьду
<[Raiden]> sudo pm-hibernate  проверка пашет или нет. Если пашет тогда читай ниже.
<[Raiden]> после релогина в меню появится
<no_NICK> [Raiden], у-у, не работает спящий
<[Raiden]> тогда не включай )
<[Raiden]> или почитай про ubuntu way  сборку ядра в гугле и про tuxonice  - этот альтернативный  спящий иногда пашет там где  не пашет дефолтный.
<[sonuva]> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-qE9LZHIcbUI/UJUt3f2JxxI/AAAAAAAABGo/n8zyLKHrVR0/s736/after.jpeg
<[sonuva]> no_NICK: поставь СмокингНаЛьду
<[sonuva]> no_NICK: он для того и сделан
<no_NICK> а дай ешо раз ту ссыль
<no_NICK> [sonuva] - это чо такое?
<[Raiden]> в браузерах вообще закладки есть
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/05/simply-way-to-enable-hibernate-feature-in-ubuntu-precise.html
<[Raiden]> и история
<[sonuva]> no_NICK: дык выше жеж.tuxonice
<[sonuva]> смокинг на льду
<no_NICK> а-аа
<[sonuva]> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2011/11/howto-31-pf-kernel.html
<[sonuva]> он тут есть в комплекте
<[sonuva]> берешь бинарничек и гоу
<[Raiden]> )
<[sonuva]> http://pf.cyberarea.net/
<[sonuva]> тут
<[sonuva]> или
<[sonuva]> http://kernel.night-leshiy.ru/
<[sonuva]> тут посвежее
<Redfield> жесть сколько яхт погромило
<[sonuva]> Redfield: да немножко.смыло их слегонца
<[sonuva]> а вот сколько сердечных приступов у менеджеров страховых компаний...
<Redfield> в топку их , они такие же упыри как и банкиры
<no_NICK> ух йолке! Эт в ядре выключено?
<[sonuva]> напужали парнишку
<[Raiden]> Да, попали они с этим ураганом. Но скорее всего попала в основнмо страховая компания
<[Raiden]> что касается яхт
<no_NICK> йолке! Эт в ядро надо ковырять
<tagezi> его помоему заклинило )
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: он может стать самым дорогим ураганом, потеснив каролину
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: угу и в общем тоже под вопросом. Может и родная гибернация заработать может -  напиши на форум с описанием железа и пробелмы.
<no_NICK> ставлю пингин на льде
<[sonuva]> https://twitter.com/iFalkorr
<[sonuva]> настроил фон:)
<[sonuva]> и тему
<[Raiden]> там вроде ядра недостаточно ещё скрипты надо и возможно донастройка.
<tagezi> лучше бы ты в блог чонить умное написал )
<[Raiden]> лучше помимо устанвоки ещё почитать
<[Raiden]> ваще если не ноут то спячка не нужна. Если тольк оради скриншотов с аптаймом
<[Raiden]> )
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: для аптайма хватит и s2ram
<[sonuva]> жеж
<no_NICK> ноут жеж
<[Raiden]> сейв 2 рам на моем железе косячит. Или я не понял как пробуждать )
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: открываш крышку.и все
<[Raiden]> У меня десктоп
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: если комп - убедись, что в биосе настроено пробуждение по пс/2 или юсб (а может писать что клавой и мышой) и все.будить будет нажатием клавиш
<[Raiden]> попробую. Правда в десктопе нет батарейки, гибернация надежней
<[sonuva]> ибп
<[sonuva]> а если сеть нормальная, то мона и рискнуть
<no_NICK> йолке у нее гуй вроде как должен быть, не могу найти
<[sonuva]> no_NICK: у кого?
<no_NICK> пингвин на льде
<[Raiden]> у туксонайса есть скрипты интерактивные. с парой хоткеев и отображением процесса
<[sonuva]> это патчи к ядру
<[Raiden]> я видел в работе только текстовый вариант
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> не только
<no_NICK> покрываюсь липким потом
<[sonuva]> патчи надежественней
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_b6HZFlZtpQ#t=16s
<[Raiden]> вот тут видно текстовый вариант ифейса
<[Raiden]> с прогрессбаром
<no_NICK> как ево пользовать-то
<no_NICK> у меня 2,5 r, скорость
<no_NICK> кБ
<[Raiden]> 1. нужно патченое ядро, 2. нужны  tuxonice-userui пакет , 3. а ту тнадо читать я  1 раз юзал.
<[sonuva]> зачастую хватает патченного ядра
<[Raiden]> вот такую штуку с граффикой я тольк она видео видел. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_T4ZcPkqVA
<[sonuva]> стандартные настройки ворк ин 99% оф кейсэс
<[Raiden]> может быть. но надо где-то переключать на тукс всеравно.
<[Raiden]> лучше погуглить хавту для убунты
<[sonuva]> в пф он по умолчанию ОН же
<[Raiden]> в пф патч есть, и может быть даже включено что бы он использовался вместо дефолтного при сборке ядра.
<[Raiden]> но ещё могут быть настройки в самой убунте. настройки ядра бывает можно переопределить )
<[Raiden]> ну короче мног офлуда, кому надо ищи те хавту. Я не помню
<[Raiden]> и не помню работает автоматом если только ядро поменять или нет
<no_NICK> кароч проще повеситься
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<[sonuva]> no_NICK: главное, помни! Хан выстрелил первым!
<no_NICK> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ищите хавту типа такого, только посвежее. И бекапьте то что меняете
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-tuxonice-in-ubuntu.html
<[Raiden]> если надо
<no_NICK> ага, сделал закладку, спасибо!
<[Raiden]> может кстати я вру и все эти манипуляции нужны были только в то время.
<[Raiden]> но он это не узнает
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> кто читал мои ужасы могут сюда заглянуть  https://launchpad.net/~tuxonice/+archive/ppa/+packages
<[Raiden]> там текст есть
<[Raiden]> нет, тут https://launchpad.net/~tuxonice/+archive/ppa
<[sonuva]> не люблю волосы, которые растут парой из одной луковицы на теле
<[Raiden]> твоё подсознание против мутаций )
<[sonuva]> мое подсознание против моих волос на груди
<[sonuva]> кот сидит в своей корзинке, хоть жопа и не помещается
<[sonuva]> iPod!
<[sonuva]> это слово можно повернуть на 180 градусов
<[sonuva]> и ничего не изменится
<Onkeltem> [sonuva]: о!
<[sonuva]> io
<[Raiden]> недавн офотку видел. Посторена такая красивая штука с разынми ступеньками разной высоты для кошки, а она рядом исидит на картонной коробке
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> старая коробка лучше оказалась
<[sonuva]> ну так коробка то круче
<[sonuva]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKvNqe8cKU4&feature=plcp
<shenmue> ну всё рпг пройденна
<zuker> если не секрет какая?
<zuker> а то что-то заскучал, WoT ставлю под вайном
<shenmue> skyborn
#ubuntu-ru 2012-11-04
<tagezi> http://ubuntunews.ru/news/statistika-prodazh-ubuntu-v-2011.html
<[sonuva]> чечектотут?
<[sonuva]> живые есть?
<andrex> есть, куда ж без них то)
<[sonuva]> в тюрьме сражаются с зомбями, пока другие живут в городе с мером-убийцей?
<andrex> хм
<[sonuva]> кто что думает об ubuntu 12.10?
<andrex> я её не смотрел, тупо поставил запустилось, вроде работает, и снес
<[sonuva]> вот может перейти... но ведь там эмпати страшное
<andrex> а я на лтс решил сидеть, иногда в промежуточных грабди вылазят. чёт не охото пока ковыряньем заниматься
<[sonuva]> нууу там же юнити 6.8
<[sonuva]> ну мяяяяяяяяям >_<
<andrex> да в какомнить ппа может и для 12.4 оно есть
<[sonuva]> там 6.2-6.4
<andrex> хм
<[sonuva]> а я хочу 6.8
<andrex> ради новшеств каких то чтоль? или просто циферка понравилась)
<andrex> а может выдернуть с 12.10 )
<[sonuva]> это иррациональное необъяснимое желание
<[sonuva]> сча посмотреть фринж и стар ворс клон ворс
<[sonuva]> и можно будет хард почистить
<tagezi> всем привет)
<[sonuva]> даже мне?
<andrex> ну привет
<tagezi> [sonuva]: ) и тебе ))
<[sonuva]> няяяя
<[sonuva]> мне сказали привет
<tagezi> хотя не, не привет, ты опять ничего не написал в блог.. уже 2 месяца ничего :(
<andrex> хы, оказывается ская приветом обделяли а тут на те привет) ща весь день радоваться будет...
<[sonuva]> andrex: вот он как ко мне:(
<[sonuva]> я зато прочел 47 книг и 6 новелл
<tagezi> )
<andrex> во во, порадовался, и хватит)
<[sonuva]> вредные вы.сча досмотрю две серии свежие, помоюсь и начну
<[sonuva]> злодей
<tagezi> =) если честно, я вообще не понимаю как может хватить терпеня вести дневник... я даже отчет по походу дописать не могу
<[sonuva]> цеж не дневник
<tagezi> а дневники, сколько было, бросал на втором месяце, при условии что вообще статей 5-6  всего туда написал )
<tagezi> ну так отчет проще писать, схема вся есть, сядь заполни пропуски )) это почти анкета )
<tagezi> тему значков себе поставил новую... странная какая-то, не однообразная, такое ощущение что концепция у человека по ходу сосздания темы поменялась
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1104/h_1352019932_4848733_0b930594b0.png
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1104/h_1352019970_4913152_5b7aef1942.png
<[sonuva]> ууууу страшна мать
<tagezi> да вот, вроде прикольна, а местами крива )
<vladgobelen> ну вот.. а вам слабо обновляться раз в год без переустановок? ^^
<openvoid> 3 года так делал
<vladgobelen> ...а потом просыпался и шел врубать свою винду..
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: о какие у тебя эротические фантазии:)
<[sonuva]> джедай в виде миничуи такой прикольный
<[sonuva]> такого бы как домашнее животное
<[sonuva]> кипяточность - кипявежливость кипякоролей
<[sonuva]> так.признавайтесь, кто играл в might & magic 6?
<tagezi> [sonuva]: кажись я играл.. но это же давно было очень
<tagezi> хотя может отец у меня до сихпор играет, когда не в запое
<[sonuva]> а кто играл честно проходя, а не пользуясь багом с бесконечным опытом у владыки огня и бесконечным золотом в драгонсанде?
<tagezi> [sonuva]: ну или я не играл, либо мне было не известно что там есть баг )))
<[sonuva]> уууу.советую поиграть:)
<[sonuva]> а там еще баг с обучением был, когда можно научить было мага пользоваться пластинчатым доспехом:)
<[sonuva]> и вообще всем
<[sonuva]> без ограничений класса
<tagezi> [sonuva]: не, играл я в ней, наверное год два зависал ))
<[sonuva]> баг с обучением напомнил?:)
<tagezi> нет.. картинки посмотрел )
<tagezi> скрины ))
<[sonuva]> отличная игра жеж
<[sonuva]> хотя я бы соулбрингера прошел бы еще раз:) но я никак не могу найти тот журнал, где про него статья и прохождение очень годное было
<tagezi> я у же в игры не играю.. времени как-то не хватает, да и желания.. лучше английский поучить, или язык програмирования.. а то как лох какой-то
<[sonuva]> а вот суммонера я ни разу полностью не прошел
<[sonuva]> ну так современные игры то и не играбельны
<[sonuva]> да и истории никакой
<tagezi> лан... позже буду
<[sonuva]> а вот тот же суммонер - там есть квест на нахождение счастливой серьги моряка, который идет через всю игру
<[sonuva]> baronos: brave вышла в качестве
<pr0mode> всем ку
<[sonuva]> ну ку, коль не шутишь
<[Raiden]> как вам валлпапер? http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1104/h_1352031154_4391414_a73d8badea.png
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: в правом углу не симантиковский "инь-янь"?
<[Raiden]> я не понял
<[Raiden]> не знаю как у симантека что выглядит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: http://www.displaygroup.ru/d/symantec-logo-300dpi.jpg
<[Raiden]> а где у меня такой значек?
<[Raiden]> а.. в углу. Нет, это капелька  настройщика текущей комнаты в кде и там же переход по ним
<[Raiden]> не путать со столами
<[sonuva]> стара добрая ручка сливного бочка
<[sonuva]> или, как ее называют разработчики, орешек кешью
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> http://wowlol.ru/img3/a6057b8386058f7aed0a319b4b91cb9e.gif
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты расказывал что проги на питоне притормаживают по сравнению с бинарными файлами... я сейчас сижу читаю учебник по пифону, там говориться что только один раз собирается бинарник из пифона, и если небыло изменений в
<tagezi> файлах, то используется только он, заново не собирается
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> и вообще, проги написаные на питоне можно распространять прям бинарниками ))) не показывая скрипт сам )
<jillsmitt> 12.10...
<jillsmitt> хуже быть не могло...
<jillsmitt> поставил, поюзал...
<[sonuva]> отличная система, че ты
<jillsmitt> да ну, понт
<andrex> а чем докажеш?
<jillsmitt> репортами
<andrex> аа ну это всегда так
<jillsmitt> трещит по швам
<jillsmitt> лолчто?)
<andrex> такшто не повод
<[sonuva]> каждый релиз так говорят
<[sonuva]> так что только слезы и ничего серьезного
<jillsmitt> она сутки не смогла проработать и зависла, я утром сегодня ресетнул машину
<jillsmitt> видеоподсистема сдохла
<jillsmitt> на экране артефакты и все такое
<jillsmitt> просто зашел выразить свои соболезнования
<jillsmitt> сообществу
<andrex> а может у тебя железо перегрелось, тыб прочистил, поухаживал раз в 100 лет то
<jillsmitt> ваш дистр стал еще отвратительнее)
<jillsmitt> у меня пассив
<andrex> и чё? проц прям на пассивном охлаждении? ну тогда у тебя телефон какойто)
<jillsmitt> че ты несешь?)
<jillsmitt> железо перегрелось это че у вас типикал проблем хеер?
<tagezi> у меня 12.10 только один раз ошибку выдала, а так летает быстрее чем раньше
<jillsmitt> просто драйвер лажает
<[sonuva]> @kban --user jillsmitt 86400 ну чтож. рах у нас все отвратительно, удачи в поиске лучшей доли в этой жизни
<tagezi> скай не в духе с тролями развлекаться )
<[sonuva]> ага.ладно бы у него хоть аргументы были нормальные
<tagezi> ну да, пришёл и начал гнать.. хотя я их вообще не люблю.. всегда можно найти тему поболтать, даже что бы поржать и без них
<shenmue> ати такая ати
<shenmue> почему у меня всегда всё работает?
<andrex> гг с ати норм всё, если руки откуда надо
<vladgobelen> andrex: угу.. карты хорошие. Только дров нету.
<andrex> есть ща в 12 каталисте для hd линейки c 2*** востановили
<andrex> а остальные и на открытых работают
<_d4vid> пойду я в винду погоняю в контру го)
<vladgobelen> andrex: запусти симс 3 на х1200 )
<andrex> хе ну это понятно)
<vladgobelen> andrex: нет не понятно.  На аналогичной нвидиа работает. И под виндой на х1200 работает.
<vladgobelen> так что, карты хорошие - но больше как подставки под сковородки..
<andrex> прото дрова кривые ати делала, когда амд скупила её то кучу ошибок нарыла, но для старых таких дров нет у амд
<vladgobelen> andrex: То есть сейчас все хорошо уже?
<vladgobelen> С вайном работает?
<vladgobelen> andrex: Просто раньше даже генералы запустить нельзя было.
<andrex> ну на hd да, покрайней мере лучше чем было, а на раних всё также, ибо не поддерживаются а дрова старые так и остались
<vladgobelen> понятно
<Kritik_> привет всем. можете помочь. не на той машине установил пакет libapache2-mod-rpaf. там не было апача и он и его установил. в итоге чет случилось и не смог доконца установить. теперь пакет является сломанным. ни удалить, ни переустановить модуль , ни сÐ
<vladgobelen> Kritik_: пробовал переустановить убунту?
<Kritik_> это крайняя мера )
<vladgobelen> тогда к вопросу прикладывай логи)
<Redfield> apt-get -а install ?
<Redfield> -f
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: а ты чтото понял?
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: угу.. очередной баг эпта. Таких я много видел. Просто с логом нужно кидать вопрос
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: я от слегка не понял пеÑеÑÑÑановРвот этот момент
<vladgobelen> эм
<[sonuva]> Ð¿Ð°ÐºÐµÑ хотя этот меня за душу тронул
<artus> [sonuva], ÑломаннÑм же
<[sonuva]> artus: точно. как я сразу не заметил
<Kritik_> http://pastebin.com/qjAdu3Gs
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1112/2556.png где именно?
<artus> vladgobelen,  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2012-11-04_shot.png )))
<vladgobelen> о_О забавно
<[sonuva]> http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/12/1104/h_1352043274_7949291_14bd8387c6.png тут
<Redfield> а у меня нормально отобразилось
<vladgobelen> Redfield: Какой клиент?
<Redfield> xchat
<Kritik_> я так то пишу с webchat.freenode.net . раньше вроде проблем с кодировкой не было
<deniska> и у меня всё норм
<deniska> pidgin
<vladgobelen> забавно..
<tagezi> в вичат всегда так было.. я тоже карякули вижу )
<artus> deniska, и у тя после "... ни с " че написано?
<deniska> знак вопроса
<artus> эть не знак вопроса, это фринод так обрезал
<vladgobelen> я думаю это: ни снести
<vladgobelen> хотя не
<andrex> во в хчате пофиксили чтоль, Redfield попробуй мне в пм скинуть  больше 4х строк текста, посмотрем разобьет или нет)
<andrex> только не 20 ато выкинут за флуд)
<Redfield> Kritik_,  попробуй sudo dpkg -P --force-all libapache2-mod-rpaf
<Kritik_> Redfield: не помогает
<MrKritik> это я задавал вопрос про удаление пакета. зашел через qutim. надеюсь с кодировкой усё гуд
<andrex> гуд
<[sonuva]> MrKritik: не.не гуд
<[sonuva]> отвратительная кодировка
<Redfield> MrKritik поставь апач , потом удали пакет
<MrKritik> всё ребят. разобрался. поставил в скриптах установки пакета в начале exit 0 и удалился успешно
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> снесён грубой силой? )
<Redfield> пакет перепаковал чтоле ?
<MrKritik> да нет. в /var/lib/dpkg/info/ есть скрипты
<Redfield> а
<MrKritik> теперь надо этот пакет в нужной тачке поставить
<MrKritik> че-то я перешел на 12.04, поставил гном 3 фронтенд. и теперь встречаются проблемы с интерфейсом.
<[Raiden]> konversation , quassel irc , kvirc разбивают
<MrKritik> можно как то безвредно перезапустить gnome?
<shenmue> да
<MrKritik> и как же? )
<shenmue> гном3 ?
<MrKritik> да
<shenmue> альт+ф2 набрать r и нажать ентер
<MrKritik> r?
<shenmue> да
<MrKritik> нет грит такой команды.
<MrKritik> Не удалось открыть адрес «file:///home/kritik/r
<shenmue> ты в альт+ф2 набираешь?
<MrKritik> да. появляется окошко "Выполнить программу"
<shenmue> не помню точно. в циамон так сделали.  тогда ребут иксов
<shenmue> либо у бароноса спроси
<MrKritik> ребут иксов уже врдено. трей потом пуст
<[Raiden]> gnome-shell --replace
<MrKritik> вредно
<MrKritik> Raiden. ошибка
<[Raiden]> какая
<MrKritik> ** (gnome-shell:23782): WARNING **: Соединение закрыто
<shenmue> --replace просто
<[Raiden]> не знаю тогда. Команда верная.
<tagezi> а чо перезанрузить-то нельзя? )
<MrKritik> лучше наверно просто logout сделаю. ребут нельзя. kvm работает)
<[Raiden]> набери в терминале
<MrKritik> что набрать?
<MrKritik> --replace?
<[Raiden]> gnome-shell --replace
<tagezi> а если кильнуть гном он не встанет на место? )
<[Raiden]> или nohup gnome-shell --replace
<MrKritik> http://pastebin.com/QYwZShJ1
<MrKritik> походу это из-за рута
<[Raiden]> MrKritik: может у тебя сессия от другого юзера
<[Raiden]> лол
<MrKritik> не сразу заметил)
<MrKritik> перешел вообщем в gnome3 (не фронтенд)
<[Raiden]> прими мои соболезнования
<[Raiden]> :)
<MrKritik> за такое бы в былые тебя расстреляли
<MrKritik> времена
<MrKritik> вообщем ладно. будем привыкать
<[Raiden]> Забавно. У меня кардридет есть. Впервые заюзал после перехода на 12.10
<[Raiden]> и фиг. не видно сд карты
<[Raiden]> в сислоге даже ничег оне вылезает когда втыкаю
<[Raiden]> ппц
<[Raiden]> что делать?
<[Raiden]> *ридер
<[Raiden]> 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> куда хотя бы копать
<[sonuva]> в сторону отвертки копать
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь. Хотя про железо конечно мысль, проверю в другом дистре
<Redfield> lsusb видит картридер то ?
<nF0rc3r> Встречал кто глюк с 3g модемами в ubuntu 12.04. Почему то не хочет подключаться (
<andrex> мопед какой?
<andrex> баланс есть?
<nF0rc3r> KDE 4.9.2
<nF0rc3r> Мани есть
<[sonuva]> аааа
<nF0rc3r> в винде пашет все
<andrex> гг
<andrex> весело
<[sonuva]> ну смирись
<[sonuva]> кнетворкменеджер не любит 3жи
<[sonuva]> он сильно не любит
<nF0rc3r> на 10.04 тоже все работало, правда был гном 2
<[sonuva]> гном нетворк менеджер отлично работаетъ
<[sonuva]> это чисто кдешная проблема
<[sonuva]> из релиза в релиз
<[sonuva]> как вариант - wvdial или kppp
<nF0rc3r> есть какая-нить стабильная замена ?
<nF0rc3r> ок, thx
<[sonuva]> kppp правда кривоват, так что самое надежное - wvdial. или поставить network manager из гнома, ток там будет немного гномолиб в комплекте
<[sonuva]> есть вариант использовать mobile partner, если момедка хуавеевая
<[Raiden]> [sonuva]: отвертка не нужна в опенсусе всё ок
<[sonuva]> ну тада лсюсб
<[sonuva]> дмесг
<[sonuva]> и прочее в момент подключения
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?b7gyq9 - в дмесг не ясно какой драйвер надо
<Redfield> так видит же флеху получается
<Redfield> в fdisk -l       sdf то видно ?
<[Raiden]> да, всё ок. Я уже перекачал фотки. Сдкарта полностью рабочая и фс на ней
<[Raiden]> просто не видится в 12.10 , точнее вообще никакой реакции. Возможно драйвер для кардридера не подгружен или забыли в ядре включить )
<Redfield> да ну нафиг , лучше на lts буду сидеть
<Redfield> раньше обновлялся каждый раз одно и тоже после релиза
<Redfield> что на федоре что на убунте глюки
<[Raiden]> я уже пару раз пожалел что обновил ) Первый серьезный  баг был -  всё что использует гстример перестало корректно играть ape
<[Raiden]> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer
<[Raiden]> сча попробую узнать какой тут драйвер используется, что бы использовать в убунте.
<go8765> у меня тоже вроде впервые начиная с 9.10 бсоды уже 2 раза за 4 дня появлялись ( (становиться нормальной системой,прям как винда)
<andrex> бсоды)
<Redfield> )
<andrex> Blue Screen of Death - бсод, не могет такого быть просто в никсах
<Redfield> kernel кипиш
<andrex> ну разве только это но, всёравно не бсод
<Redfield> а там обычно пишется на каком модуле вываливает в kernel panic
<andrex> да и у меня его небыло из за програм, только из за харда, который здох просто)
<mva> andrex: apt-get install bsod
<n3lab> ???
<Redfield> что за дела ?
<n3lab> ??, ???? ?????????? ? ?????? ?????????? =)
<tagezi> о_О
<n3lab> ? ??????? ?? ??? ???????? ????? ? ??? ???? ?????
<mva> !utf | n3lab
<ubuntuhelp> n3lab: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<n3lab> mm
<n3lab> wait plz
<andrex> капц ни правил ни топик мы читать не хотим)
<go8765> andrex: black skreen of death)
<andrex> не это ещё не смерть)
<go8765> это смерть с последующем воскрешением после перезагрузки :)
<mva> andrex: ты себе поставил бсод? :)
<andrex> нет, и нету такого пакета в репах)
<mva> как же вам плохо-то без него
<mva> ну, на крайняк есть xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod
<andrex> да точно, жить не можем без того чтоб каждые пять минут оно выскакивало и кричало привет я винда)
<andrex> ну это как вариант
<Kinder-Pingvi> привет... вопрос... в убунту 12.10 в additional drivers нету проприетарных драйверов на мою radeon hd 4650 O_o в 12.04 все было в порядке
<andrex> с сайта скачай
<mva> andrex: и преврати систему в слакварь
<andrex> ну норм, а чё такого то)
<mva> Kinder-Pingvi: потому что 4k серию, если я ничего не путаю ,выкинули из новых проприетарных драйверов
<Kinder-Pingvi> гаденыши
<Kinder-Pingvi> простите)
<[sonuva]> @voice Kinder-Pingvi
<[sonuva]> Kinder-Pingvi: простили
<mva> [sonuva]: а чо так дерзко-то? он же ничего плохого не сказал :)
<andrex> в 12.6 были ещё
<andrex> каталисте
<[sonuva]> mva: ну он ж попросил прощения:) вот и простили
<mva> ну, ругнулся на AMD. Я и пожёстче могу скказать :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> эх, вытягиваю с офф сайта... буду так ставить, жаль конечно
<mva> Kinder-Pingvi: и нифига не факт, что тебе это поможет
<mva> а вот выкорчевать их потом из системы может оказаться проблемой
<[sonuva]> !fglrx
<ubuntuhelp> Информацию о бинарных драйверах для видеокарт Ati/NVidia/Matrox см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kinder-Pingvi> mva, раньше всегда помогало) к тому же смотрю, что под мою видяшку на офф сайте каталист 12.6 , как раз по идее той версии, в которой есть модули на мою видяшку
<Kinder-Pingvi> правда хоть бы к ядру подошло.. )
<mva> Kinder-Pingvi:
<mva> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Manually_installing_Catalyst_12.6
<Kinder-Pingvi> Description:
<Kinder-Pingvi> Automated installer and Display Drivers for Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4
<andrex> просто вней востановили с 2000  по 4000 драйвера для нового ксорга а вот дальше фз
<mva> Kinder-Pingvi: ссылку
<Kinder-Pingvi> mva, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<Kinder-Pingvi> аа.. .это ты мне бросил как мануал сборки деб с того бинарника..
<Kinder-Pingvi> а для 12.10 там ничего нима(
<[Raiden]> обнаружилось что используются  ehci_hcd  usb-storage sd  usb  - пойду теперь в убунту смотреть что из этого убили в 12.10 )
<adskibiz> Коллеги, кто-нибудь ставил LIRC на 12,04 ??
<adskibiz> У меня чото не подает признаков жизни после перехода с 10.04
<[Raiden]> я не
<[sonuva]> adskibiz: а оно зачем тебе?
<[sonuva]> вроде ж оно уже пылью покрылось
<adskibiz> с дивана пультом баловаться
<[sonuva]> если говорить не грубо и не упоминать мамонтов
<[sonuva]> последний раз, когда оно заводилось просто так - было как раз 10.04
<[Raiden]> не совсем. в некоторых плейерах ест ьподдержка
<[Raiden]> это тот негр который встал и пошел играт ьв баскетбол :)
<adskibiz> да вроде в ядре чего-то уже нету
<adskibiz> какже теперь без пульта ДУ??  Ж*опу с дивана поднимать???? Неее.. некошерно
<[sonuva]> adskibiz: андроидофон, ссш и прочий удовольствий:)
<adskibiz> нифига себе изврат
<[Raiden]> видимо существует другой способ https://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/wiki/WiiRemotes
<adskibiz> кстати.. еще вопрос.. мож кто с редактором vi знаком.. Фигли он по :wq не выходит ((
<mva> а по :wq! ? ;)
<adskibiz> без сохранения выходит.
<mva> >> w
<mva> значит нет прав на запись
<adskibiz> а бывает по :wq просто остается в открытом файле и чего-то ждет
<[Raiden]> всё убунта опять спасена от миграции на опенсусе, sudo modprobe usb_storage было достаточно
<[Raiden]> но  всёравно это баг
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: /etc/modules
<[Raiden]> я знаю, но должно быть автоматом
<[Raiden]> спс )
<adskibiz> хотел еще настроенную убунту на CF-флешку скопировать - не хочет. Размеры разделов разные..
<adskibiz> купил адаптер SATA-SF захотелось жеский диск из CF карты сделать.
<adskibiz> а оно что-то даже по dd не хочет..
<andrex> cat попобуй, вдруг прокатит
<adskibiz> dd скопировал быстро, но разделы оказались убитыми
<SergeyIT> andrex, что за устройство "попобуй" ?
<andrex> очепятка называется
<[Raiden]> mkfs , tar , и чрут что бы восстанвоить груб - не обязательно дд
<SergeyIT> можно в  гпартед - копи/пасте
<[Raiden]> там может и можно. А дд не умеет ресайзить разделы
<andrex> ну да помоему оно умеет, и да чувак ушел уже
<[Raiden]> дд хорошо использовать для бекапа и восстановления на тот же раздел - тут не нужны какие-то ещё манипуляции.
<[Raiden]> хотя раньше были и другие методы использования ) Я помню делал  линукс на флешке. Там без фс записывалось ядро, а потом файлом сжатая фс сразу после ядра , с помощью дд, с указанием номера блока
<SergeyIT> можно просто ср
<[Raiden]> можно, с ключами
<[Raiden]> -p кажется
<[Raiden]> в убунтовском духе картинка http://customize.org.ua/wallpapers/abstract/4224-behind-the-lights.html
<[Raiden]> в арче теперь совсем системд http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35234
<SergeyIT> как детский инет организовать? То есть закрыть доступ на нехорошие ресурсы
<[Raiden]> была какая-то тулза от альта, для школ. Или попробуй это почитать  http://rejik.ru/
<[Raiden]> может есть другие варианты - не знаю.
<only_you> debian lxde таки легче, чем lubuntu
<SKonst> only_you, на что это ты намекаешь?
<[Raiden]> наставь всё тоже самое будет не легче
<[Raiden]> на то что там нету паттерна xubuntu-desktop
<tagezi> а зачем ставить, если потом сносить придёться )))
<tagezi> кстати, да, реально шустрее, у меня стоит на страм ноуте
<tagezi> ставишь лубунту и тормаза чувствуються, а ласточка на дебе летает просто )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты же питон учил, да?
<[Raiden]> удалять или поставить только хфце с текста менее радикально чем смена дистра.
<only_you> только причем здесь xfce))
<[Raiden]> а.. ну замени на лхде
<[Raiden]> всё так же )
<[Raiden]> lxde-core                                                           - Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment Core
<[Raiden]> lxde                                                                - метапакет для установки простой рабочей среды LXDE
<[Raiden]> можно в виртуалке  например удалить всё что мешает наслаждаться минимализмом (гыгы)  , сохранить список пакетов, и потом повторить ту же среду  на живой системе сколько угодно раз
<[Raiden]> с помощью dpkg
<andrex> ubuntu netinstal + openbox всёже легче чем просто ubuntu и openbox)
<[Raiden]> мне тут кто-то показывал шот дебиана с 10  процессами , жрущий 8мб рам. Вот это самый идеальный минимализм. И сделать нихрена нельзя, но зато и отрезать уже нечего :)
<andrex> хм у меня гдето дист линя был ему хватало 1 мб правда небыло иксов) вот это минимализм
<andrex> *р
<andrex> хотя чему тут удевлятся, наверно есть ещё менее жрущие, и более урезаные, выполняющие пару функций, к примеру на роутерах итд
<tagezi> [Raiden]: незнаю, мне видео смотреть хватает.. у меня там самба, влц и всё )) вот думаю как музуку по сетке впелить, но пока руки не дошли поковырять )
<[Raiden]> системд кстати должен способствовать облегчению. Минус несколько процессов
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере по сравнению с классическим сисV
<[Raiden]> ещё гетти можете убивать, конкретно в убунте это постоянно висящие процессы  ps ac|grep  getty
<[Raiden]> можно оставить 1 или два для восстановления иксов.
<tagezi> они чо под рутом висят?
<[Raiden]> вроде да
<[Raiden]> /etc/init/tty[3-6].conf перемещаешь и после ребута будет 2
<[Raiden]> хотя выйгрыш по памяти будет копеечный.
<[Raiden]> ~150кбх4
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> я вообще ничего не удалял из дебиана, просто загрузил дистр по дефолту с лхде и всё, настроил вайфай, поставил самбу и влц
<tagezi> но на томже компе убунту очень не хорошо работало... может мусару много напихали
<[Raiden]> может быть дебиан и лучше. Почти убедили )
<tagezi> вот, в 12.10 юнити, пока не поудалял эти линзы, магазины и всю остальную ерись, тоже всё тормозило
<tagezi> хотя по памяти не большой выйгрыш был, примерно 150 мб, но тормаза исчезли вообще
<[Raiden]> лины я бы может тоже удалил. Но я сделал боле кардинально )
<[Raiden]> линзы
<tagezi> поставил их? все причем, и тестовые тоже =)
<tagezi> хотя не, у тебя же их вообще не может быть )
<SergeyIT> а я всю жизнь использую очки и не мучаюсь
<tagezi> SergeyIT: уже отмечаешь? ))
<SergeyIT> что? (
<tagezi> а я не помню... в финке тут хелуин, день почитания всех усобших, и ещё что-то.. ну и + международный день мужика )
<SergeyIT> жуть... напридумывали
<andrex> во дистров от мелких до здоровых кучка) http://www.livecdlist.com/?order=field_maxsize&sort=asc причём 3 мб эт ещё помоему не самый маленький образ архив)
<[Raiden]> http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=15103
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> ща достану из-за кромов 386 и поуду на него линь ставить)
<andrex> компиляция ядра займет наверно недели 2 а то и более(
<Kinder-Pingvi> народ.. посоветуйте приятные качественные шрифты для КДЕ.. че-то дроид и сан сеиф не вкалывают..
<andrex> если на нем
<Kinder-Pingvi> преследую цель шрифты использовать в маленьких размерах (ноутбук)
<SergeyIT> Kinder-Pingvi, у всех вкусы разные
<Kinder-Pingvi> SergeyIT, ну мне главное без закарлючек, чтобы как на винде arial.. и чтобы в маленьких размерах приятно смотрелся
<Kinder-Pingvi> а там что можете посоветовать... попробую, почувствую ка оно будет, а то что не пробую, че-то да не то)
<[Raiden]> Kinder-Pingvi: ubuntu , oxygen , dejave sans , liberation sans
<andrex> ну дык поставь ариал кто не дает то
<[Raiden]> dejavu
<[Raiden]> И если включено сглаживание я бы включил среднее или слабое уточнение.
<andrex> блин пора увеличивать разрешение на мониторах
<Kinder-Pingvi> спасибо:))
<SergeyIT> andrex, зачем? Увеличь монитор
<andrex> а смысл тогда и у увеличеного придётся увеличивать разрешение
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.google.com/webfonts/specimen/Oxygen
<SergeyIT> andrex, ты путаешь понятия :-/
<Kinder-Pingvi> и еще одно.. вот не пойму.. в хромиуме, как шрифты не меняй - а строка url и нижняя панель загрузок все равно с фиксированным шрифтом и размером(
<[Raiden]> заголовки из comic sans ms  прикольыне получаются
<andrex> нужно колличество пикселей увеличивать и разрешение вместе с ними а пиксели уменьшать в размере, воть что я хотел сказать
<andrex> чтоб там на 17" было 1600*1200
<andrex> )
<SergeyIT> andrex, так это значит совместно увеличивать dpi и размер
<[Raiden]> Kinder-Pingvi: я пользуюсь фф с этим расширением:  http://oxygenkde.altervista.org/   , хромиум есть как запасной , но где там что не в курсе )
<[Raiden]> заголовок с комик санс http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1105/h_1352063411_1375425_7a03ebda0d.png
<andrex> пущай меняют, будет 4 пикселя на дюйм, мне то что) или 1 пиксель на микрон)
<[Raiden]> http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=14264
<istorik_> Приветствую, помогите с ffserver, мне нужно заустить трансляцию с веб камеры, вроде запуск пошел и камера горит, а файл пустой
<andrex> [Raiden]: интерессно, чьиже ip он узнавал то таким образом)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> явно не свой
<andrex> хотя есть вероятность, маааленькая, но есть
<andrex> хм только заметил http://team.ubuntu.ru/projects/videoguide -интересно придумали.
<tagezi> да, стараются )
<tagezi> можно какнить рекурсивно обыскать дериктории с файлами, с поимком по файлам строки?
<tagezi> поиском*
<[Raiden]> grep -R  "строка" путь
<tagezi> grep -rn word /home/inky/docs/ типатак?
<artus> ага
<[Raiden]> может быть и так
<tagezi> ну r рекурсивный обход n вывод стоки )
<[Raiden]> у меня старая привычка к большим -R маленькая не у всех команд рекурсия
<tagezi> а
<artus> а R не всегла рекурсия )) вобщем хелпы к вомандам читайте )
<tagezi> охренеть скорость о_О
<tagezi> 700 файлов примерно за секунду
<artus> tagezi, ну на 10к файлов обчно сек 30 уходит )
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga ~ % man grep |grep '\-R'
<[Raiden]>        -R, -r, --recursive
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да яуже нашёл ))
<tagezi> эти заразы в бинарники зашили какие папочки будут показываться в наутилусе в разделе компьютер (
<artus> [Raiden], не тоже оно ) -r, --recursive           то же, что и --directories=recurse
<artus>   -R, --dereference-recursive                             тоже, но с переходом по всем символьным ссылкам
<artus> хотя один фиг по большому счету ))
<[Raiden]> -R, -r, --recursive              Read all files under each directory, recursively; this is equivalent to the -d recurse option.
<artus> grep --help жамкай
<[Raiden]> а в ls -r совсем другое значение имееет
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333374/
<artus> ага, обратный порядок сортировки
<[Raiden]> поэтмоу большая удобней, в виде привычки
 * tagezi ушёл курить и бубнить
<[Raiden]> export QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster" и  export KDE_IS_PRELINKED=1  ускоряют кеды, последнее если прелинк используется. И вроде хорошо ускоряют.
<[Raiden]> терминал просто в момент запускается, хотя он 1 из самых тяжелых.
<[Raiden]> с .compose-cache надо разобраться. Почему-то у меня он пустой.
<artus> gnome-terminal  0,01s user 0,01s system 9% cpu 0,160 total :)
 * andrex решил занятся извращенствами http://itmages.ru/image/preview/747036/a455d8bf
<artus> ))
<[Raiden]> а хтмерм ещё легче.  Запустить программу легче не тоже самое что ускорить запуск тяжелой.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> хммм, не вижу смысла выбирать софт с которым приходитцо героически преодолевать препятствия))
<tagezi> интересно, если открыть 27 файлов в гедит текстовых, система помрёт?
<andrex> нет
<artus> он вроде как после 500го померает
<andrex> я и больше открывал, так замер гедит на время, а потом открыл
<artus> хотя там от памяти зависит
<artus> andrex, мы тут даже тестили вроде как )
<tagezi> ) да не.. я к 9 файлам всё это свёл.. сейчас посмотрю откуда ноги растут
<andrex> а манами то)
<[Raiden]> я тоже не вижу. Предпочитаю лучший терминал )
<tagezi> artus: да, пол годика назад вроде тестили ))) но всё равно страшно как-то )
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libx11/+bug/221065
<artus> tagezi, я geany юзаю )
<artus> правда редко) надо осилить вим
<tagezi> я как то не уверен.. у меня и башь то с трудом осиливается
<tagezi> хотя нужно будет попробовать
<[Raiden]> вроде старый баг , может и не тот
<[Raiden]> но в общем не пашет кэш такой в 12.10
<[Raiden]> our Qt / GTK programs will be a bit quicker start and consume less memory, because libX11 will be created in ~/.compose-cache caches the information and use it again.
<[Raiden]> для меня это уже 3 штука которая кривая  в этом релизе
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> artus: а что у тебя за комп на котором терминал  потестил?
<artus> [Raiden], в смысле?
<[Raiden]> процессор\память какие
<artus> e6500, память - сборная солянка из кингстона и куникса
<[Raiden]> ок
<artus> а терминатор в 0.3с стартует)
<[Raiden]> xterm  0,08s user 0,06s system 15% cpu 0,829 total
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> нагрузка на проц мб из-за фс
<[Raiden]> у меня пожато
<[Raiden]> konsole  0,02s user 0,02s system 14% cpu 0,284 total
<artus> не хз, я видео онлайн еще смотрю )
<[Raiden]> в обще мпрелинк и возможно другая фс дают результаты. )
<artus> xterm  0,07s , прикольно )
<artus> ну вполне может быть
<[Raiden]> и я почитал про оптимизацию т.к. могу, а не потмоу, что есть : ероически преодолевать препятствия. По умолчанию уже нормально.
<[Raiden]> на этом тему можно закрывать
<[Raiden]> куда сча принято рпции добавлять без создания xorg.conf?
<[Raiden]> опции для Х
<tagezi> ячестно не знаю (
<tagezi> я вообще, смотрю на на стройки переодически как баран на новые ворота
<[Raiden]> 1 время была папка xorg.conf.d в етц , но сча и её нет )
<[Raiden]> прогресс мать его
<[Raiden]> ну ладно, пуст ьбудет конфиг по старому
<[Raiden]> http://cs419017.userapi.com/v419017584/1a989/NZf9PIzWsKQ.jpg
<[Raiden]> [ 12593.965] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<tagezi> не получается у меня настроить эту панельку, что-то я не догоняю
 * andrex ушел пробовать очередное самопальное ведро
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-28
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ну, насколько я понимаю.. ставишь реп, там команда дана
<tagezi> потом sudo apt-get sourcesudo имя_пакета
<tagezi> и он качаеться в текущую папку
<tagezi> только может понадобиться не один пакет что бы собрать
<tagezi> там может быть несколько пакетов взаимно зависимых...
<l-ectrik> tagezi: ты программист?
<tagezi> тебе главное вообще сообразить от чего они плясали и что меняли, и тогда наверное у тебя всё получиться )
<tagezi> не, я информатик )
<l-ectrik> информитс ;-)
<tagezi> информатик-экономист )
<tagezi> не то не сё, короче )
<l-ectrik> а что в финке делаешь? (как информатик или как экономист ;-))
<tagezi> как домохозяйка сейчас
<l-ectrik> супруга работает?...
<tagezi> нет, учиться
<l-ectrik> ну так ты не домохозяйка-домохозяин :-)
<tagezi> не важно )
<tagezi> тупой гугл не видит разницы между кубунту хубунту лубунту убунту
<tagezi> ему ваще всё это одно и тоже
<l-ectrik> заметил давно уже
<l-ectrik> пишу в поиске тепрь xfce(kde,lxde)
<tagezi> угу, и он мне выдаёт ссылки на арч и генту )
<tagezi> ты просто пользуешься только одним дистром, а я себе уже репутацию испортил )
<l-ectrik> ну почему одним.
<l-ectrik> тоже перепробовал много чего
<tagezi> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg?uselang=ru
<l-ectrik> не пробовал толкьо генту
<tagezi> что не успер попробовать? )
<l-ectrik> оспади
<l-ectrik> ))
<l-ectrik> не, еще не успел
 * l-ectrik про генту говрит
<tagezi> slitaz - прикольная хреновина
<tagezi> шустрая очень, правда там функционал нужно допиливать.. но просто загрузиться и посмотреть что сломалось, при том что есть гуи
<tagezi> очень даже ничего
<l-ectrik> а по поводу твоего скрина - я всегда подозревал, что все дистры с дебиана происходят(рождаются)
<tagezi> весит 35 мегобайт )
<tagezi> не все.. просто дебиан был создан как противоположность редхету, ну и здорово продумывался
<l-ectrik> там жыш никакого рабочего окружения в 35 мегобайт
<tagezi> дану, флубокс, мидори, что-то для заметок
<tagezi> помоему даже какая-то игра стоит
<l-ectrik> ???
<tagezi> в 35 метрах )
<tagezi> ты скачай и поставь себе в виртуалбокс
<tagezi> ему оперативы нужно 256, за глаза, летать будет..
<tagezi> даже ставить не нужно, просто как с лайва загрузись
<tagezi> и пощупай )
<l-ectrik> ссылку сбрось, если не тяжело
<l-ectrik> по совету UNIm95 попробовал дебиан поставить... Тяжело (для новичка)
<UNIm95> l-ectrik Убъю
<tagezi> о_О
<UNIm95> я спать пытался
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
 * l-ectrik прикрылся тазиком
<tagezi> что он там? )
<tagezi> блин, всё пропустил опять )
<l-ectrik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hII9sIFwu34 жесть какая
<tagezi> мне пока не видно
<andrex> и не смотри
<andrex> тама жесть
<tagezi> ещё час не будет видно.. я пока только забекапляся наконец )
<tagezi> andrex: утра )
 * andrex потерял глаза пока смотрел
<andrex> tagezi, и тебе чаго тама у тя)
<tagezi> я уже пальцы стёр, так что если я ещё и глаза потеряю )
<andrex> дадада и уши
<tagezi> andrex: я не знаю.. обнаружил у себя мамку со странным названием в хоме, всё забитую файлами 0 байт, но их очень много
<tagezi> папку
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> пытался rm её.. на 15 минуте надоело
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Ctrl+H? на "посмотреть"
<tagezi> ну, я понял что я нифига не понял что это такое, и подумал что я всёравно хотел переставить систему
<tagezi> так, мне ещё разок нужно перезагрузиться..
<tagezi> скоро вернусь =)
<l-ectrik> tagezi: ждем))
<andrex> mode +b tagezi наивный xD
<l-ectrik> andrex: mode +b??
<andrex> бан
<andrex> да шуткую я)
<l-ectrik> мда... не только в ff сейчас и в хроме завис. Турнир блин проиграл
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> надаже
<andrex> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<tagezi> andrex: короче вот так вот
<tagezi> лав 13.10 кубунты ваще не загрузился
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> пришлось сразу ставиться, и мучисться с узбекским переводом разбивки диска
<tagezi> ибо на русский это не похоже )
<andrex> а я качаю с мс сайта вий со скоростью 50 70 кбс, и думаю какого ж черта меня ломануло это сделать, лучшеб скачал пиратку нафиг, быстрее былобы
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> andrex: да, быть честным тяжело
<andrex> о разогналось
<andrex> теперь 2 мб с
<tagezi> так нада было сразу припугнуть пираткой )
<tagezi> ща вернусь
<tagezi> надеюсь =)
<tagezi> вот
<tagezi> оксиген какой-то странны вроде стал
<tagezi> с синевой
<tagezi> а, не.. это обоина кривая такая, ща сменим )
<tagezi> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дня
<tagezi> 9:38 - утро пока
<snql> украина?
<tagezi> о_О
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Финляндия
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да он не читает )
<snql> :|
<tagezi> переставил систему с нуля стало лучше, странно
<snql> ><
<snql> а я видеодрайвер поставил с репы, пока разницы не заметил
<snql> 2 день
<tagezi> хотя всёравно косяки остались.. не понятно почему.. реконг в г+ при отображении контактов из хунгара падает, и даже не замечает этого (
<tagezi> но флеш починили )
<snql> ☕
<snql> виден юникод?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин. можно полученные письма из локальной проги запихнуть обратно на сервер?
<artus> и попутно, как вернуть пинги пингующему ? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: нет реально. перенастраивал почтовую прогу, и забыл снять птицу удалять старые. вот она и подчистила все
<artus> бывает :)
<artus> зато в следуйщий раз не забудеш :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> боюсь что забуду. потому как не каждый день ящик перенастраиваешь. там была почта лет за 5
<artus> вот какраз че м старше возраст пролюбденой частички чего либо - тем крепче в моск вгрызаетцо :)
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<SergeyIT> tagezi: готовься к обрывам связи - шторм идет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: спасибо
<SergeyIT> за что?
<SergeyIT> я тут не при чем (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: что то мне не верится )
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/1/1/f/3/d/8841d9808f04beb094796c0acd5.jpg
<SergeyIT> а причем здесь червивое яблоко, да еще и белого цвета?
<tagezi> не червивое, а покусаное
<SergeyIT> покусаное большим червяком = червивое
<tagezi> мне вот интересно.. кламав висит в процесах, и не дышит
<tagezi> он ваще работает или нет? )
<SergeyIT> так он же внутри яблока, не показывают просто, чтобы детей не пугать )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, убей и узнаешь
<tagezi> получаеться какая-то странная штука: "На линуксе нет вирусов, потому что я их не видел", я много сего не видел, но это определённо есть )
<tagezi> у меня нет вирусов, потому что мой антивирусник молчит.. может он просто их не замечает?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, просто вчера была странная штука. Образовалась папка в хомке, со странным именем, я точно такое не мог дать, даже под наркозом
<SergeyIT> вирусы есть везде - когда проявятся, никто не знает
<tagezi> в папке куча файло 0 байт размера, примерно с такимиже рандомными именами и их реально очень много
<tagezi> куча - это реально охринетькакмного
<SergeyIT> может какая прога упала и пыталась сохранить что то - видел такое как то
<tagezi> может.. но я rm'ом её 15 минут пытался удалить
<SergeyIT> а может диск сыплется?
<tagezi> ну, можно потемтить, но форматнулся вроде шустро
<tagezi> потестить*
<tagezi> я ночью подумал 15 минут пока rm работал, ушёл в лайв, сохранил то что ценно на диск и ворматнул это всё чудо
<[Raiden]> форматы нынче по умолчанию быстрые , без проверки на беды
<[Raiden]> может и кривой форматнуться
<SergeyIT> надо проверять
<tagezi> панятно, проверим тогда
<tagezi> я не говорю что это вирус ) но это тоже не исключено
<SergeyIT> все может быть...
<tagezi> короче, я потавил себе кламав, пока не знаю рад или нет )))) диск потестим, если всё ок, но эта штука вылезет опять, будет думать в глубь )
<SergeyIT> я антивирус еще в линукс не ставил
<[Raiden]> при дуалбуте можно в принципе. Что бы лечить винду от  локеров например )
<[Raiden]> или если комп в виндовой сети
<[Raiden]> что бы не рассылать
<tagezi> у меня жена на винде сидит.. вчера показываю её эту фигню, она говорит: "Забей, она что тебе мешает?"
<tagezi> я осел слегка )
<tagezi> пойду потестю винт и успокоюсь )
<tagezi> потом.. нужно опять перезагружаться
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: привет
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: выспался ;-)
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: Хай
<UNIm95> нет
<tagezi> вообще, нужно выключать звук в колонках..или хотя бы в приложении )
<UNIm95> tagezi: У меня ноут был вторым будильником
<UNIm95> Вот и выкрутил звук на максимум.
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: будист юзай, прикольная штука)
<tagezi> UNIm95: эм.. а какой у тебя декстоп?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ноут с крыской
<tagezi> а.. я забываю что это в кде есделали такое убожество, что каждая прога отдельно регулируеться звук
<tagezi> и можно у одноу ваще пагасить у другой на половину сделать у третьей на максимум выкрутить
<l-ectrik> tagezi: почему убожество. удобно же имхо
<tagezi> ну не скажи.. сделал ты например амарок на половину звука, и врубил асю, она как тебе в ухо.. ибо её то ты не сделал на половину )
<UNIm95>  tagezi:  да вроде я это и в гноме видел
<snql> что бы такого сделать плохого?
<SergeyIT> напиши суперпрограмму
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/HeXbSu
<tagezi> как-то так.. ваще.. я за год уже попривык к этом, вроде справляюсь.. но это постоянно нужно думать что куда крутишь
<tagezi> хотя во в таких случаях когда будильник - это наверное бы помогло реально )
<l-ectrik> Для таких задач не испльзую компы)) Для этого есть телефон, который возле подушки лежит. Захотел поспать - выключил :-D
<[Raiden]> та же фигня. Телефон - основной будильник.
 * SergeyIT будильником пользуется очень редко - автомат в голове срабатывает
<l-ectrik> раньше ставил в биосе компа время вкл. С утра любимая музыка играет)) Только как говрил tagezi забудешь с вечера громкость убавить, утром в холдном поту можно проснуться :-)
<SergeyIT> l-ectrik, вот когда будильник говорит, что в комнате +11° - тогда страшно
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<tagezi> l-ectrik: вроде, можно сделать так что-бы звук при включении выходил на определённую силу.. вроде в юнити тоже можно было сделать
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/4yjdnl Вильбер =)
<tagezi> каноникал теперь как МС настырно просит зарегить учетку на убунту1
<tagezi> ваще
<[Raiden]> http://nvworld.ru/news/2013/10/28/#li-fi-out-on-a-new-level
<tagezi> и не сразу поймёшь как обойти эту фигню
<snql> li-fi отлично, воровать интернет у соседа станет еще проще =)
<SergeyIT> это как?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: это интернет по лампочке )
<tagezi> скоро фраза "мне всё до лампочки" - будет значить: "Мне не выномимо нужен интернет, ибо мой фейсбук загибаеться безменя быдломаньяка там далеко"
<SergeyIT> знаю )). Так лампочку надо настольную иметь
<tagezi> угу, "Новая разработка, свер мощная защита для вашего li-fi. - карманный фанарик" )
<snql> SergeyIT << лазер взять с диодной накачкой. направляешь на источник и вот тебе связь через улицу
<snql> надеюсь никто не пострадает :))
<SergeyIT> так это в одну сторону, а обратно?
<tagezi> проектов передачи сигнала уже было много, прижились единицы... помню кто-то пытался пускать инет через розетку 220.. типа "ваш комп всёравно подключен к сети"
<snql> и все это мне тот самый FSO очень напоминает
<[Raiden]> http://ru.fedoracommunity.org/content/Печальные-новости-о-debian
<snql> только как всегда взяли и завернули в обертку
<snql> впихнуть это тоже искусство
<snql> у fso кстати скорось 1 гбит\с
<snql> и передача до 2 км
<tagezi> а чо забыли канониколовцы в совете дебиана?
<tagezi> гнать их от туда
<tagezi> нехрен портить хорошую систему своим присутствием
<SergeyIT> tagezi," уж больно ты грозен, как я погляжу..."
<tagezi> SergeyIT: посмотрим что ты скажешь когдо пол дня будет выпиливать весь тот хлам из убунты 14.04 )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: убунту уан пользуешься? )
<SergeyIT> нет
<tagezi> будешь
<SergeyIT> а выпиливать.... может на другой дистр перейду )
<snql> выпиливал, это ад
<tagezi> ну, вот.. и я про тоже.. нефиг им другие дистры поганить свими решениями
<snql> и там не только уан, там еще и юнити
<snql> а потом система падает
<SergeyIT> пиджин при копи/пасте иногда падает (
<SergeyIT> а ван не нужен
<[Raiden]> у меня он в кде если был запущен до смены темы оформления, мог сукшать всю память
<[Raiden]> я переехал на кутим 3.х Жабер вроде пашет и аська с мейлагентом
<[Raiden]> 0.3х
<SergeyIT> ой - при дрег/дроп, ошибся. Но очень редко
<tagezi> мне кутим не понравился
<tagezi> пси как-то более нормально отрабатывает, помоему
<tagezi> а аськи с майлом у меня нет )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, как у тебя все запущено )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: мне вас хватает )
<tagezi> если очень хочеться поржать, можно на форум сходить )
<SergeyIT> так скоро надоест )
<tagezi> там вон, человек решил что бы с++ выучить, уроки копипастить с какогото быдло блога )
<tagezi> агафонов даже предложил сразу в вики убунты писать, наверное хотел намикнуться что бы не флудил на форуме )
<SergeyIT> видел и отписался, но он не ответил, поэтому молчу
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у меня пока его получаеться тролить =)))
<tagezi> но как-то надоедает уже.. ржать 3 дня подряд тяжело..
<tagezi> нужно наверное другого найти )
<snql> нужно в долфине забиндить Ctrl+h на хайд, как?
<SergeyIT> tagezi: переключайся на нло - вечная тема )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: может создать тему "Уроки Бэсик"? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi: изыди! (
<tagezi> я думаю для сообщества убунту.ру это очень актуально )
<SergeyIT> автор просто не понимает, что в С++ каждый находит то, что ему надо для решения конкретных задач. Изучение языка ради языка - бессмысленно
<tagezi> автор вообще не понимает )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у тебя же старый либрофис?
<SergeyIT>  3.5.7.2
<tagezi> artus: тут?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у тебя есть кнопка записать макрос?
<artus> tagezi, ток пришол, ты как узнал?
<tagezi> artus: https://plus.google.com/118075148417794510704/posts/Yo7oG8ngYpi
<tagezi> ваще охамели )
<tagezi> его аватар очень хорошо выражает его сущность )
<artus> да фиг с ним
<tagezi> ну как скажешь )
<tagezi> artus: как здоровье то?
<artus> да вот как то непонятно, но организьма хочет отдыха
<snql> я хочу сделать сайт, но вы это. помогите мне его наполнить
<tagezi> рано, держать оборону )
<tagezi> snql: да он ваще, ещё и в оф группу суётся..
<SergeyIT> tagezi: run macro есть, записи нет
<artus> tagezi, ты о чем?
<artus> :D
<artus> нет там никого
<tagezi> блин, во г+ глюкануло )
<artus> ;)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: странно, в манах именно запись даёться.. пойду дальше читать
<SergeyIT> tagezi, думаешь пора мемуары писать?
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> не, я хочу переложить макросы которые писал для Экселя в ЛО
<tagezi> там ничего сложного, впринципе, но некоторые функции проце через запись решить
<tagezi> записал, скопировал вставил )
<tagezi> и не думать с этими ячейками, почему она тут увиличеваеться относительно, а там обсалютно )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, в хелпе рекорд есть, а в меню нет такого пункта
<tagezi> ну вот
<tagezi> на хабре тоже говорят что есть )
<tagezi> вот, капипастеры )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, в диалоге Кастомайз в меню есть Рекорд макро, но не появляется; В тулбар можно добавить Рекорд - но не работает
<SergeyIT> может это юнити проблемы?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: Для того чтобы он появился необходимо вызвать «Сервис» — «Параметры», развернуть ветку «LibreOffice» — «Общие» и установить флаг «Включить экспериментарльные (нестабильные) возможности».
<tagezi> но у меня этого нет
<tagezi> это есть в 3.4 и 3.6
<tagezi> SergeyIT: http://goo.gl/VuHCrK
<tagezi> записывает, и исполняет )
<tagezi> кстати, Либр офис пишет походу на визуал бесике )
<SergeyIT> надо же так закопать (
<tagezi> я вот не понимаю, нафига там виртуальные машины Java?
<tagezi> андройд в кальке запускать?
<SergeyIT> может для чего и надо - формат изучать надо
<tagezi> запись макросов в ЛО - это очень эксперементальная штука.. она там такую фигну делает, что ваще просто
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-29
<gaga_rin> доброго
<gaga_rin> скажите а починили раскладку?
<gaga_rin> стоит ли обновляться?
<[Raiden]> Привет. Интересный вопрос. В целом раскладка поломана не в дистре вообще, а только в юнити\гном3. Починили или нет - не знаю.
<gaga_rin> просто думаю стоит ли обновляться на работе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рискни. африкан рулетка
<gaga_rin> уж лучше потерплю
<SergeyIT> подожди 14.04... а там может на другой дистр перейдешь
<[Raiden]> там будет сломанная раскладка+ мир?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Хотя SergeyITпользователь юнити, ему виднее. Наверное ещё не починили.
<SergeyIT> а я и не проверял... вот в ноябре на 14.04, посмотрим
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> а почему в ноябре? пользователь альфа версий?
<SergeyIT> альфы еще не будет
<[Raiden]> значит ты ещё более экстримист ))
<[Raiden]> экстримал т.е.
<[Raiden]> В прочем не важно. Может и я посмотрю в виртуалке.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> первая альфа 14.04 это будет 13.10 с подправленным текстом
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, ты не прав
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему? вроде как все первые альфы, только по другому отзываются, а так предыдущий дистр
<[Raiden]> Ну особых закономерностей нет. Там уже может другая версия гном-составляющей быть
<gaga_rin> уйду на дебиан
<[Raiden]> У каноникал могут быть\начаться трудные времена.  Шапка своими разработками снова показывает кто в линуксе хозяин
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38273
<[Raiden]> Новость вчерашняя правда
<[Raiden]> апстарт на самом деле нужен был, он показал куда двигаться. И даже в федоре использовался. Но теперь получается уже не нужен, т.к. большенство учавствует в разработке системд. И наверное лучший вариант перейти на него
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, это как в монастырь звучит )
<gaga_rin> нее это как на праздниу
<gaga_rin> *к
<gaga_rin> там кде
<[Raiden]> при таком раскладе можешь минт попробовать дебиан эдишен
<[Raiden]> будет зеленвоатый дебианчик )
<[Raiden]> вот только ,если хочется иметь текущие релизы кде, то мне кажется быстрее всег оони формируются под опенсусе и убунту\кубунту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно и самому собирать
<[Raiden]> допустим kate отдаёт мне версию пакета 4:4.11.2a-0ubuntu1
<[Raiden]> 0ubuntu означает что такого пакета в дебиане нет
<[Raiden]> там старее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: пока парился с профилями и ящиками громоптицы, эта зараза мне с сервера письма поудаляла. остались в локальных папках. забыл что галку снимать надо
<[Raiden]> с другой стороны, если это не нужно, то пофиг.
<gaga_rin> ну чему же, так же быстро всё происходит и в федоре
<gaga_rin> НО почему-то она у  меня не стартует
<gaga_rin> с флешки
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: удивительная у тебя проблема на самом деле. Я посмотрел , у меня в профиле письма с 2009 года.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: да нет, там по умолчанию, когда заводишь ящик. надо снять галку удалять старые и старше N дней
<[Raiden]> может быть проблема дейсвительно как ты говорил в фате. Т.к. это нежурналируемая и довольно ненадежная фс. Может быть происходил какой-либо сбой )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> иначе оно заботится о месте на почтовом сервере
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, лайв не стартует?
<[Raiden]> это понятно. Я имел в виду проблема с профилем.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если дело в фате, тогда почему 17 версия громоптицы успешно работает с теми файлами
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: ага, гуи не стартуют
<gaga_rin> ошибка какая-то, я попробовал, не стартануло, плюнул и забил
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> тогда видимо не в фате. В прочем уже не важно
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, не знаю, у меня с лайва вообще не стартовала, посмотрел на сайте федоры, там сказано делать флешку надо через dd. Переписал и все поехал
<gaga_rin> попробую вечером ddшкой, хотя я делал с ноута жены, а там шиндовс, делал через унетбутин
<gaga_rin> приеду домой попробую ещё раз. спасибо за совет
<[Raiden]> в федоре происходит иначе, я бы сказал. они могут и бету qt в релиз засунуть. Такое уже было в 15 или 16 версии.
<[Raiden]> у нас так не делается.
<gaga_rin> ну я общался с парочкой __адекватных__ пользователей федоры, говорят что релизы через 1-2 месяца становятся стабильными.
<[Raiden]> Это наверное. В целом это касается и убунты. И наверное всех 6 месячных дистров.
<gaga_rin> мне главное что бы кде было свежее, и не нужно было компелять или мучиться с чтением новостей как в арче
<[Raiden]> http://spyby.net/uploads/1329238627_dlia-skype.jpg
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, унетбутина там нет в списке http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/19/html/Installation_Guide/Making_USB_Media.html#Making_USB_Media-Windows
<gaga_rin> о, спасиб почитаю
<gaga_rin> хотя ubuntu/debian с унетбута ставятся отлично
<tagezi> утра всем
<maristo> првт
<SergeyIT> tagezi, шторм отменили
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, наверное да, но ветерок с порывами
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ошибся (. Отменили наводнение только
<tagezi> SergeyIT: блин, если сайма выйдет из берегов и затопит спальное место моей сабаки, я подам жалобу на тебя )
<tagezi> как издевательство над животними )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: где ты всё это смотришь?
<SergeyIT> fontanka.ru, rbc.ru
<tagezi> понятно.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а у жены на телефоне высвечивается предупреждение МЧС
<tagezi> ну, я думаю МЧС России не будет предупреждать финов )
<SergeyIT> почему нет - это через сотового оператора работает (только вот телефоны это не показывают) ;)
<stasdizzi> чёт я не могу настроить раскладку клавиатуры в 13.10
<stasdizzi> по умолчанию super+пробел, но не работает и не меняется
<tagezi> блин, уже кастылей напридумывали
<tagezi> stasdizzi: зачем обнвился то? везде говорят что проблема с раскладкой у убунты, и оно её и не теляться решать
<stasdizzi> tagezi: а, клиентам поставил с нуля
<stasdizzi> чукча не дурак, себе не обновлял)))
<tagezi> ну и пусть мучаються раз в тестеры записались )
<tagezi> 13.10 - это альфа до мозга костей
<tagezi> офис через раз падает, при выборе в Calc сохранить как
<stasdizzi> у меня там астериск, едет распберри для замены
<stasdizzi> приедет, и себе обновлю)))
<tagezi> терпи до 14.04
<stasdizzi> короч мышкой будут менять раскладку)))
<tagezi> там значек не меняеться
<tagezi> эт так, на всякий случай )
<tagezi> так что пусть запоминают куда мышкой тыкали )
<stasdizzi> заметил, но и раскладка не меняется
<tagezi> у меня альт+шифт всё меняеться
<tagezi> всмысле раскладка
<tagezi> менялос, вчера.. может они и это сломали )
<tagezi> у меня кубунту просто, юнити в виртуалке.. мне это космонавтово поделие пилить в лом до кондицыи
<stasdizzi> и sault не пойму, как запустить
<stasdizzi> кто то юзает sault-bonjour ?
<stasdizzi> я с мамой чатюсь так))) прикольно по сетке
<stasdizzi> *salut
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/hezuDJ
<tagezi> http://www.golem.de/news/big-brother-award-oesterreich-nominierung-fuer-mark-shuttleworth-1310-102415.html
<snql> лол запустил дьяблу под вайном, обрадовался, что ничего не лагает, но спустя пару минут не тут то было
<vkr> у меня норм работает д3
<snql> у меня работает, но чуть зайдешь в пачку мобов с кучей эффектов и все, дьябло виснет намертво и вместе с ней вся система, приходится аварийно убивать
<gaga_rin> игры под вином нинужны
<[Raiden]> Я под вайном проходил мод для джедай кнайт и рейнджеров
<[Raiden]> космических
<snql> все-равно разница заметна, сдвиг есть. теперь уже шустрей все работает, не запускал вайн с версии 1.5
<snql> через года два-три разницы уже и не заметим :)
<[Raiden]> оптимист
<snql> ну на квантовых комьютерах, конечно же
<Kyshtynbai> Блин, а мне второго в питер. думаю брать ли сопоги.
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Fail!
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: у тебя и цобака есть?
<tagezi> собака? есть
<Kyshtynbai> а какая)?
<tagezi> эм.. ушастая )
<Kyshtynbai> ушастая это хорошо) люблю цобак.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: http://goo.gl/64Dwze
<Kyshtynbai> вот это собанченция) правильная.
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/gmSEKg
<Kyshtynbai> Да уж) ушастая!
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/sarvmv
<tagezi> хватит я думаю )
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: пароду не знаю, нам его из пожарища принесли, мать с щенками погибли, его выбросили на стройку
<Kyshtynbai> Псинка) хороший.
<tagezi> друзья отобрали у узбеков, принесли к нам.. вот 5 лет уже живёт с нами
<tagezi> умный очень )
<Kyshtynbai> Хорошо-с).
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, бери лодку
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: Зочем?
<SergeyIT> сапоги не спасут
<Kyshtynbai> от так даже
<SergeyIT> и коньки - это когда замерзнет
<Kyshtynbai> блин. у меня гостинница на миллионной, а прибываю на ладожский. Ну там на метро доскачу, но ведь весь день работать
<Kyshtynbai> да лааадно, я сматрел в йандексе, там плюс
<Kyshtynbai> :).
<SergeyIT> и еще долго +, похоже
<Kyshtynbai> ну и хорошо) безо льда обойдемся.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: мечтатель..
<tagezi> в Питере погоду можно предсказать только на ближайшие 15 минут )
<Kyshtynbai> хыхы).
<tagezi> кстати метро иногда топит, редко, но бывает, Горьковскую правда, Ладожская высоко находится
<Kyshtynbai> вот! хорошо.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, и на 15 минут иногда не получается (
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: а ты от куда? из Москвы?
<Kyshtynbai> угу.
<SergeyIT> на финском поезде едет видать
<Kyshtynbai> фиг знает. знаю, что стартует из москвы в 2 ночи, а приезжает в 11 утра.
<tagezi> не, не финский
<tagezi> финский - это Лев Толстой (Москва -Хельсинки)
<tagezi> у меня жена катиться в Москву на конференцию 8 числа
<Kyshtynbai> куль. из финки?
<tagezi> угу
<SergeyIT> это же пятница
<tagezi> да.. утром туда, вечером от туда
<tagezi> SergeyIT: что её там делать то больше?
<SergeyIT> что за конфа 1 день? Это несерьезно )
<tagezi> отчеты по рос ветряной энергетике.. в россии это реально не серьёзно, но ехать нужно, что бы быть в курсе, что эти кренделя напридумывали снова
<tagezi> она у меня на выходных пересчитывала под новое законодательство свой проект 300 меговтной электростанции
<SergeyIT> чего можно напридумывать на ветру - все же выдуло
<snql> tagezi << а ты девушка?
<tagezi> переплювалась вся, я блин столько от неё русских слов услышал )
<tagezi> snql: потролить решил? )
<SergeyIT> спускай собаку
<snql> tagezi << так да?
<tagezi> snql: можно я в этом не буду принимать участия? )
 * tagezi пошёл дописывать быдлостатью
<snql> [16:45:13] tagezi реальное имя: Lera Gonacharuk
<tagezi> snql: что логай все ответы есть
<tagezi> логах
<snql> :( i'm too lazy
<tagezi> snql: http://goo.gl/28qIqL
<tagezi> хотя если побрить, помыть, причесать, глазки подкрасить.. нечего такая девушка получиться :D
<SergeyIT> похож на финского безработного )
<tagezi> snql: http://cs10396.vk.me/u1886106/-6/x_8ebae7c0.jpg познакомимся? )
<snql> а мы и так тут все свои)
<snql> кто-то более, а кто-то менее )
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<SergeyIT> достали... всё им разжуй
<Kyshtynbai> Кому?
<snql> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> snql, Есть контакт.
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=232388.0;topicseen
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе. Может, ещё приехать принтер подключить правильно)?
<SergeyIT> не говори (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: нужно капипастом что бы было, не нужно ничего им разжовывать, они всёравно если больше 5 символов не читают
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я многим отвечаю и многие адекватны, пример - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=232385.0;topicseen
<SergeyIT> но, к сожалению, есть неадекваты (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, бывают исключения (232385.0) =))
<tagezi> а восновном неадекваты )
<SergeyIT> 50/50 сейчас где то :)
<tagezi> вчера смотрел статистику запросов по ключевым словал для LibreOffice, как думаешь, что спрашивают чаще всего у яндекса?
<SergeyIT> нет даже мысли (
<Kyshtynbai> скочать бисплатна
<Kyshtynbai> не иначе :) .
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> не на самом первом месте, но 2 последующие строчки в вариациях
<tagezi> вообще, когда смотришь поисковые запросы фигее немного... "libreOffice установить ubuntu"
<tagezi> и все как один отвечают sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<tagezi> мир идиотов =(
<Kyshtynbai> азия-с).
<tagezi> я вот думаю, может сделать тоже заметку в блоге про то как поставить ЛО
<tagezi> написать им правду
<Kyshtynbai> страшную).
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga:~$ apts -v libreoffice
<[Raiden]> Version: 1:4.1.2~rc3-0ubuntu1
<[Raiden]> вроде правильно отвечают
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну не знаю.. у меня с 11.04 ЛО ставиться автоматом
<tagezi> зачем ставить то что стоит? о_О
<[Raiden]> ну если спрашивают, то может нету.
<[Raiden]> может он минималку поставил
<tagezi> скорее всего они просто не читают что у них стоит
<SergeyIT> и даже на иконки не смотрят
<[Raiden]> ну возьми и спроси откуда такой вопрос возник )
<SergeyIT> самый редкий вопрос на форуме - где купить книгу
<markmx> Други, приветствую, подскажите как мне в ffmpeg передать что мне надо из alsa не инпут а аутпут девайс записывать? -I hw:0,0 хватает микрофон, а я хочу все и сразу :)
<SergeyIT> по рукам, чтобы не хватал
<markmx> так...
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], ты каждую неделю дрова ставишь?
<[Raiden]> Я каждую неделю помогаю их ставить
<snql> как установить пакет из нестабильной ветки?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: поставь в информации к своему профилю )
<snql> какой-то ключ нужно указать?
<tagezi> эт смотря какой дистр )
<snql> ну убунта
<tagezi> убунта вся не стабильная
<snql> :)
<tagezi> она по определению не стабильная ветка
<tagezi> а если ты про альфу - то её пока нет
<snql> хорошо, тогда мне нужно установить пакет не из стабильной нестабильной, а нестабильной нестабильной
<SergeyIT> нуубунту не знаю (
<[Raiden]> snql: официально гибридизация как в дебиане не поддерживается
<SergeyIT> либо всё либо ничего
<tagezi> snql: ты имел виду unstable
<snql> :(
<[Raiden]> качай пакет, если повезёт, то поставится, а если нет, читай как бэкпортить
<tagezi> в дебиане ветка main test и unstable
<snql> и почему минт популярней, чем убунту с отрывом? что в нем такого? я всего считал легкой оберткой над убунтой
<tagezi> и вроде experemental
<tagezi> snql: эт смотря как считать
<[Raiden]> snql: свой форк гнома3 и зелененькие иконки.
<SergeyIT> людям кажется что минт проще
<tagezi> людям кажеться что зелень круче
<snql> так понимаю и обновиться до убунты новой получится, если прописать сорсы?
<snql> с минта*
<snql> чисто из интереса
<[Raiden]> получится
<[Raiden]> 99%
<tagezi> 98%
<tagezi> 1% на магнитные анамалии
<tagezi> 1% на криворукость людей
<[Raiden]> кде эдишен вообще  отличается только валлпаперами и обновлялкой. Там у них фирменная вместо муона
<SergeyIT> snql, я выше ссылку давал, там есть
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты ещё надеешься с++ комуто научить? )
<SergeyIT> только опасно
<[Raiden]> Ох, давн оя на дистровотч не ходил. Дебиан обогнал убунту в их рейтинге
<SergeyIT> tagezi, да там уже не про С++, а про машинные коды надо вдалбливать
<[Raiden]> и manjaro попал в десятку.
<[Raiden]> впервые слышу, на арче
<tagezi> SergeyIT: там нужно начинать с букваря..
<[Raiden]> у них тоже зелёные иконки, но по своему.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а С++ изучить нельзя - его можно только использовать
<tagezi> эм.. почему не удобно администрировать не локальную mysql через phpMyAdmin? о_О
<tagezi> SergeyIT: его и использует, для повышения чсв )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не, просто удобный язык, что угодно можно сваять )
<tagezi> а, я забыл ник вставить
<SergeyIT> мне и дельфи нравится - но это вин, а лазарус не дотягивает
<tagezi> ладно.. вконце концов это его проблемма, как он самоудовлетворяеться
<artus> оригинально, разрушители мифов на тытубе, в правый канал пустили оригинал, в левый - перевод
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, к сожалению, паскаль не очень популярен, особенно в линукс сообществе, особенно при том что сдель полно быдлокодеров
<SergeyIT> паскаль хорош, но в линуксе поддерживается плохо. МС подвел, отказавшись от паскаля
<tagezi> блин,не найти диаграму развития паскаля за последние 10 лет
<tagezi> ну, зато его Борланд поддерживает
<artus> наверно потому что не развивался ))
<tagezi> интербес, яфил, файрберд на нём крутяться
<tagezi> и как скриптовые язык там чуть урезаный паскаль
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKwz2FQcE3c#t=0
<SergeyIT> так у МС тоже паскаль был, но они борланду проиграли и придумали VB
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], скоро все на qt будет
<[Raiden]> очень даже хорошо для меня
<tagezi> для потребителя всегда хорошо отсутствие выбора, главное что бы его правильно назвали
<[Raiden]> выбора хватает и так, без кучи тулкитов в лине
<tagezi> wxLua - враппер (так называемая "обертка") для тулкита wxWidgets, позволяющий создавать кросс-платформенные приложения с графическим интерфейсом на Lua.
<tagezi> насамом деле qt начал выигрывать не потому что он крутой и правельный, а потому что гтк+ проиграла
<tagezi> ну и потому что нокиа успела влажиться в рекламную компанию
<tagezi> то куда они пытаються развиваться, это совсем не правильная вещь, а не устойчивый API даже в минорных релизах -
<tagezi> это криндец какой-то... но мода делает своё дело, все любят джава
<artus> фигасе у вас баталии тут :)
<tagezi> да, это так.. пока жена не расказывает про ветроэнергетику в россии )
<tagezi> там провительство сделало новое поставновление, которое на корню зарубает все начинания по ветро энергетике, просто напроч
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сейчас любые начинаия невозможны, у меня коллеги есть, желающие начать что то производить, но это невозможно
<[Raiden]> энергетические источники  шаткая тема для рф. Развивать альтернативу если, то можно подорвать цены на те энергоресурсы которые мы продаём.
<[Raiden]> имхо
<SergeyIT> ты неправ - энергоресурсы не бесконечны
<SergeyIT> а альтернатива дороже
<[Raiden]> мб
<tagezi> [Raiden]: сейчас ситуация такая, что европа всеми силами пытаеться избавиться от нефти и шаза.. они напоставят ветряков техже и солнецных батарей, и будет росия из нефти черную икру делать
<SergeyIT> этого не будет в обозримом будущем
<[Raiden]> такое может быть, но пока не так. И поэтому если этому не способствовать...
<[Raiden]> Хотя это теория заговора конечно )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: европе не выгодна сильная россия.. ей не выгодня нефтяная зависимость от россии.. они будет делать всё что бы от неё избавиться, и они избавятся, 10-20 лет я думаю и них получиться
<tagezi> а расия за это время придумает сотовые телефоны и мини компьютеры
<[Raiden]> может быть
<tagezi> Китай, поставил 10 гиговатную электростанцию
<tagezi> artus: ты ещё долго будет киша слушать? )
<artus> нууу, лет 15
<artus> :D
<tagezi> а видео в г+ добалять с кишом? )
<tagezi> добавилбы лучше чтонибудь красивое
<artus> нууу, вот спецом для тебя буду постить зыкину и кобзона :D
<tagezi> редиска
<artus> держи
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r6uT4Q4APc
<artus> tagezi, я исправился? :)
<tagezi> Моцар классный
<artus> ну дык :) я вообще личность разносторонняя :D
<tagezi> artus: да я вседен, просто киша не долюбливаю, как-то.. не понимаю я его юмора )
<tagezi> а может просто сотарился уже )
<artus> нуу, это нотки молодости проскакивают )
<tagezi> у Тарьи голос божественный, из всех груп поющих в стиле опер-рок, наверное, самый хороший
<artus> ну шарон такая же няшка
<tagezi> блин, я раньше у неё акцента не замечал (
<tagezi> а на клипы муж денег пожалел )
<artus> да этим клипам ужо столько лет то
<tagezi> ну, да
<tagezi> artus: я как-то шарон не очень полюбил.. может просто не повезло
<tagezi> ей )
<artus> то-то она растроеная такая последнее время ходит :D
<[Raiden]> Прокат фильма позволил собрать столько средств, что они позволили покрыть почти все социальные расходы СССР в течение года!
<[Raiden]> Про фильм Через терни к звёздам.
<tagezi> классный фильм, по тем временам новаторский
<tagezi> не понятно только как его тогда пропустили, там такие идеи продвигаются
<tagezi> и ручку (или карандаш) он крутит силой мысли, это ваще нонсенс для тех времён
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.me/c/1/b/a/3/41450d377c124fcb8d5d5a61846.jpg Беларусы тролейбус сделали.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-30
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> artus: слушай, а гугл что пропихивает в верх поиска статьи с блогспота?
<tagezi> я помню раньше 5 чтраница в поиске, ваще счастье было, причем надрываешься как динозавр бегущий от метеорита
<andrex> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<tagezi> andrex: кого ты там уже положил? )
<andrex> mail.gfu.ru
<andrex> задолбали
<tagezi> andrex: кто это?
<andrex> да минфин
<tagezi> andrex: надоги требует отдать? )
<andrex> нет, сделали электронный документо оборот тока оно у них отваливаецо каждые пол часа
<tagezi> а, ну эт нормально
<tagezi> иначем им придётся ещё и работать с этим оборотом
<andrex> и не сознают гады главное, у кго не спрошу пингануть все грят не робит а у них типа все норм))
<andrex> и говорят типа что у нашего прова трабы
<tagezi> ну а ты думал что будет по другому? )
<tagezi> винават по люботы админ )
<tagezi> любому*
<andrex> зато на красношапке все xD
<tagezi> andrex: http://www.rg.ru/2013/10/30/rabota.html
<tagezi> пошли жабу учить, а? )
<tagezi> устроимся сразу на 2 должности, будем как нефтяники получать )
<andrex> мня в гугл звали инженером, я отказалсо а ты мне жаюу пытаешсо в пихнуть)
<andrex> б
<tagezi> и чо ты в гугл то не пошёл? (((
<tagezi> мыбы сейчас там сабатажи устраивали =)
<tagezi> можно сказать, подрывали бы фундамент обители зла =)
<andrex> не перло перезжать
<tagezi> я так и понял )
<tagezi> я вот думаю, мне сегодня ложиться спать, или ну его баловать?
<andrex> tagezi, да забей, до лета
<vamadir> кто нить разбирается в openvpn, интересуют настройки push route. Пример: трафик www.google.com/* идет через openvpn, все остальное через обычное соединение.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> глупый вопрос, как правильно записать *.img образ на sd card ?
<andrex> глупый ответ dd if=img of=flashko bs=1m
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и получаю неверную структуру на флешке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> образ точно флешечный
<andrex> imagevriter или как еготама
<andrex> из реп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: usb-imagewriter оно?
<andrex> ну наверно хотя без usb вроде было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это пакет в репах  usb-imagewriter  а сама прога imagewriter
<JohnDoe_71Rus> один фиг, этот врайтер те же команды пользует. в результате  На диске /dev/sdc отсутствует верная таблица разделов
<andrex> ну фз тогда, имидж какойто нетакой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: отсюда https://www.olimex.com/wiki/A20-OLinuXino-MICRO Android 4.2.2 SD-card image
<tagezi> artus: выходной? )
<artus> tagezi, неа, собираюсь на роботу :(
<tagezi> artus: панятно.. а я вчера с твоей подачи песенку прикольную у найтвиж нашёл
<artus> там все прикольные :)
<tagezi> пока дописывал никому не нужную статью )
<tagezi> artus: ну, мужик петь не умеет, особено когда рядом тарья пела )
<tagezi> вот чем гугол занят =)
<tagezi> http://www.google.com/trends/hottrends/visualize?nrow=5&ncol=5&pn=p14&hl=ru
<tagezi> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<tagezi> а что за странный ip адрес? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нормальный адрес
<tagezi> эм.. 100.500.0.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сто пятьсот. так понятней?
<SergeyIT> $ whois 100.500.0.0
<SergeyIT> No whois server is known for this kind of object.
<tagezi> а это не адрес, не может быть больше 255
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет
<SergeyIT> tagezi, отстал ты - а ipv6?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%2B100500
<tagezi> SergeyIT: эм.. а причем тут биты то? )
<tagezi> система то всёравно двоичная.. )
<SergeyIT> так всё удваивается ;)
<tagezi> ну не всё, а только количество цыферек )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: про мем этот я знаю.. про шоу нет, но не понимаю, причем тут ip адрес
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: на остальные данные посмотри
<JohnDoe_71Rus> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<[Raiden]> в фф, в строке поиска меняю движок поиска и он изменяется и для строки ввода тоже.
<[Raiden]> Как это убрать? Что бы в строке ввода всегжа был гугл? До какой-то версии всегда было как я хочу.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, сотая попвтка по 500 байт 0 времени
<tagezi> короче я не понимаю этого прикола
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: как там говорится "нас не волнуют проблемы старых программ" :)
<[Raiden]> 25 только вчера пришел )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: это не реальный пинг, это вариация мема
<tagezi> [Raiden]: всё меняется, и когданибудь стновиться не так как мы хотим )
<[Raiden]> твои сведенья о старости фф устарели )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: он новый, а как там был в старых, в топку!
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: эм.. ааа..
 * tagezi сделал вид что смешно
<[Raiden]> В общем с 23 версии так
<[Raiden]> закосили гады под хром. Поломали прекрасный поиск.
<[Raiden]> В общем я победил, помогло это: https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/keyword-search/?src=api + выбор гугла в настройках плагина
<SergeyIT> это до следующей версии ты победил... потом опять бубун возьмешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потом еще что нить выпилют
<[Raiden]> ну, я несколько лет пользуюсь фф, может лет 5-6. И в большинстве случаев расширения выживают
<[Raiden]> или появляются аналоги
<[Raiden]> когда-нибудь это конечно кончится. Нет бессмертных проектов )
<[Raiden]> Там советуют дюкдюк, надо попробовать We recommend DuckDuckGo for better search and real privacy.
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/linux-general/9757427  - Разработчик из команды Gentoo выступил с критикой systemd
<tagezi> вчера решил установить расширение для хрома, ему уже лет 5-6 наверное.. сунулся в магазин, а его выпелили
<tagezi> ваще выпелили.. есть подобные, но они как-раз ту функцию которая мне нужна была не поддерживают )
<tagezi> так что.. всё меняеться
<tagezi> Calc падает через раз (
<xperement> калькулятор или табличный процессор?
<tagezi> калькулятор?
<tagezi> табличный процессор, я калькуляторов с такими названиями чото и не помню
<tagezi> дане, эт просто бата3 виновата
<tagezi> хотя на сайте libreOffice 4.1.2 называют стабильной
<[Raiden]> что-то меняется постоянно. И я меняюсь ) Но есть вещи коотыре придумано удобно и  пока они существуют  не вижу смысла отказываться.
<xperement> [Raiden], какие например?
<[Raiden]> например отдельная строка поиска в браузере с выбором поисковика. Может кому-то нравятся короткие имена , а мне нет - их надо помнить.
<xperement> [Raiden], ну фф до сих пор держит отдельную строку для поиска
<xperement> причин для беспокойства нет
<xperement> к тому же фейл альтернативных вариантов заключается в попытке поиска по url
<[Raiden]> Меня тут SergeyIT пугает ))
<xperement> набираешь ftp://бла бла бла и твой поиск накрылся
<[Raiden]> да, правда такой поиск тоже можно делать, только ещё надо писать короткое имя поисковика
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], чем? :(
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: тем что всё исчезнет )
<xperement> а если не писать
<xperement> мышкой кликнул, вставил
<xperement> не удобно
<tagezi> в реконге же можно настроить всё
<tagezi> не?
<tagezi> а открывать в браузере по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> ну каждому своё )
<[Raiden]> ребут аднака, перелезаю на дрова посвежей.
<vamadir> Народ а что можно заюзать для кэша + openvpn?
<vamadir> Народ а что можно заюзать для кэша + openvpn?
<[Raiden]> на 331.х переехал
<[Raiden]> там новая вкладка с инфой о vdpau
<[Raiden]> vamadir: для кэша чего?
<[Raiden]> подозреваю что сквид тебе нужен
<vamadir>  <[Raiden]> Ну а вообще кэш для сайтов,видео,музыки по которым ходили пользователи. Знаю что в сквиде есть, но уж больно здоровый он
<tagezi> ну кеш вроде на прокси строиться нет?
<tagezi> поставить проксю, заодно и трафик резать )
<vamadir> ну да, просто может что поменьше есть?
<tagezi> можно объясвить "безопасный интернет для детей" )
<tagezi> всмысле поменьше? ты что интернет через мобилку раздаёшь?
<vamadir> :) нет. Пример - просмотрел человек youtube ролик, он загрузился в кэш. Потом просто от сервера до другого пользователя будет грузить быстрее этот же ролик.
<tagezi> ну.. эм.. я кончно в линукск недавно, и не знаю тонкостей
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/MbJCDX
<vamadir> думал сделать squid c авторизацией. но надо прописывать прокси у клиентов. В опенвпн можно просто кинуть ip.youtube через route. Конечно можно openvpn+squid, но ни сильно ли? Когда должно быть что то легче
<vamadir> может кто нить кинет ссылку на реализацию web proxy под ubuntu
<vamadir> !web proxy
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='web proxy'
<vamadir> !webproxy
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='webproxy'
<tagezi> vamadir: http://goo.gl/cXRnIH
<[Raiden]> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<[Raiden]> надо было статьи на вики писать. А то понатыкали на свои блоги
<[Raiden]> и теперь линки битые все
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> никто не хочет стараться для сообщества )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/Bt5hgA
<tagezi> эт поп поводу энергии
<tagezi> поповоду*
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/nmhF5y
<tagezi> логотип убунту? ))
<[Raiden]> !flash64
<ubuntuhelp> PPA для 64битного флеша находится тут https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<snql> This page does not exist, or you may not have permission to see it.
<snql> и зачем так жить
<tagezi> SergeyIT: чото я потерял нить ихних рассуждений
<SergeyIT> чьих?
<tagezi> програмеров этих
<tagezi> один там "имправил код" )
<tagezi> с*
<SergeyIT> не обращай внимания - они же не для ракеты прогу пишут... хотя могут скоро (
<tagezi> страшно, просто.. вдруг они скайнет из терминатора случайно сделают
<Kyshtynbai> Они? Они хелоуворлд сжелают
<Kyshtynbai> и то если повезет).
<Kyshtynbai> А ты говоришь - скайнет).
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ну они там такие конструкции делают страшные, и без коментакиев (а значит без мозгло), что могут ненарочно создать что-то реактивное, саморазмножающееся
<tagezi> блин, я реално не понимаю их логики... толи я не дорос до этого, толи им нужно пойти прочесть наконец учебник по численным методам
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так они и саморазмножаются на таком коде
<SergeyIT> ты чего, кто же сейчас читает?
<tagezi> не, ониже когданибудь решат это всё через классы решить
<SergeyIT> они быстро уйдут в дотнет, а там иначе нельзя
<Kyshtynbai> Я за процедурное погромирование!!111
<Kyshtynbai> Шуткую. Но идея пихать ооп куда надо и не надо бесит).
<SergeyIT> я за разумное программирование
<tagezi> не поверишь, если понимаешь как устроено ООП, любой процедурный язык рано или позно становиться с классами )
<SergeyIT> то, что они пишут на Си надо конечно
<SergeyIT> пошел на М
<tagezi> на asm сначала, на третий день научатся коменты писать хотя бы
<SergeyIT> комменты не обязательны, если алгоритм очевиден
<mva> :(
<mva> https://pp.vk.me/c410330/v410330757/bee8/grLyCEu33ZU.jpg https://pp.vk.me/c410330/v410330757/bef2/48OPLJLf4-4.jpg
<snql> с пятницы германия разрешит не указывать пол ребенка при рождении, что фактически утверждает третий пол
<snql> как думаете в убунту добавят?
<tagezi> mva: пальцем?
<andrex> суток всем :D
<tagezi> я помню контрольную ваял 2 сутки подряд, в обед сдавать, я почти доделал, чото поворачиваю ноут к себе за экран... и пошол в обед новый покупать
<tagezi> хотя не, это уронил наверное на ребро.. этож планшетка, вроде )
<mva> tagezi: на самом деле, ребёнком :-/
<tagezi> детей нужно беречь, незачем ими ломать не нужные вещи )
<tagezi> хотя когда ломает ребёнок не так жалко, он маленький глупенький
<[Raiden]> конфиг для флэша с коментами
<[Raiden]> http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/www-plugins/adobe-flash/files/mms.cfg
<[Raiden]> на сайте адобе вот чего нашел
<[Raiden]> Dear Customer,
<[Raiden]> The EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode feature is removed, suggest not use EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode.
<tagezi> тоесть, официально флеша в линуксе больше нет? )
<[Raiden]> ключа для поддержки декодинга похоже нет
<[Raiden]> не знаю означает ли это что флэш сам редает когда включать или доступен только софтовый декодинг
<tagezi> незнаю.. от флеша нужно отказываться..
<tagezi> у меня он падает постоянно, почему-то, я не могу выловить почему
<tagezi> так что я так, при возможности без него обхожусь
<[Raiden]> в гуглохроме сча посмотрим. Скорее всего пропало только в общем плагине
<tagezi> наверное.. в хромиум можно втиснуть пепер, если очень нужно
<tagezi>  в фф не видел манов, но наверное тоже можно
<[Raiden]> в хроме пишет акселератед рендер , но софтваре декодинг
<[Raiden]> Хотя вроде включил всё что надо )
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=232473.0
<tagezi> как сказать по приличнее что сначало нужно наточить лопату? )
<snql> горбатого могила исправит
<tagezi> может сначала веслом по спине? )
<[Raiden]> отрубите ему голову (с)
<[Raiden]> Мне тут федорщики в жабере подсказали забавное оформление для квина Neon by Fruit , находится там где их выберать.
<SergeyIT> и ответ типичного новичка )
 * SergeyIT спрятался
<tagezi> райден не читает
<tagezi> наверное чистый перенсёт туда где другие тоже читать не будут )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: )
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1030/h_1383160315_4500156_c7e28896bb.png
<tagezi> это гетедит? )
<tagezi> иконка у него странная какая-то
<[Raiden]> kate
<tagezi> а иконка на панели не его
<[Raiden]> дело темы иконок
<[Raiden]> Elementary USU эта зовётся
<tagezi> странно, не пернёс, ну ладно.. если Админы считают что ясли можно разводить, то пусть так и будет )
<snql> [Raiden] << а что за шрифт? тоже такой хочу =)
<[Raiden]> Oxygen mono 9
<[Raiden]> Neuropol в заголовке
<[Raiden]> Вот вам загадка.
<[Raiden]> почему софтовый декодинг? На шоте хром со встроенным флешем
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1030/h_1383160999_3115390_c3719baa97.png
<[Raiden]> Если кто разгадает - крикните
<snql> [Raiden] << русские символы на нем какие-то не ровные одна выше другая ниже =)
<snql> вот у тебя ровные
<[Raiden]> у тебя кде?
<snql> да
<[Raiden]> в общем ргб  сглаживание, средене уточнение. Галка 96 дпи не стоит
<snql> http://snql.by/images/font1.png
<[Raiden]> а убунта или что? Просто может быть старая верся шрифта  )
<snql> http://snql.by/images/fonts1.png
<snql> убунта =)
<[Raiden]> У меня корзина прямей написана  )
<snql> отсюда http://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Oxygen+Mono
<[Raiden]> snql: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1030/h_1383162227_9983921_ea66b86b75.png
<snql> мм
<[Raiden]> snql: попробуй удалить шрифт и поставить пакет ttf-oxygen-font-family , в 13.10 он есть в офиц репах
<SergeyIT> а чем дефолт не устраивает?
<[Raiden]> Перемен твоё сердце не требует?
<[Raiden]> шрифт убунту в юнити в целом хороший.
<[Raiden]> Я им долго пользовался
<SergeyIT> зачем? и так хорошо
<[Raiden]> Но бывает использую оксиген или робото\дройд из андройда
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ему скучно, он же не программист, не может покидаться ссылками умными в учащихся )
<snql> [Raiden] << в общем в упор не хочет ровным становиться ) ну и ладно
<SergeyIT> snql, молоточком его, молоточком
<snql> SergeyIT << :)
<SergeyIT> tagezi:  я тоже не программист
<SergeyIT> как назвать человека, который умеет пользоваться логорифмической линейкой ?
<SergeyIT> а
<tagezi> пользователь логарифмической линейкой)
<tagezi> но программист - это способ мысли, а не просто использование языка программирования
<tagezi> местами шрифт выглядит офигенно, номестами просто отвратительно
<matrixd> хм, а я не держал в руках логорифмическую линейку
<matrixd> подожди
<matrixd> что ты мне мозги пудришь
<tagezi> о_О
<matrixd> а не, существует, в любом случаи не держал
<tagezi> кто здесь?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, точные науки без мысли не бывают )
<SergeyIT> аналитически решать задачи сложнее - это я не освоил )
<tagezi> математика - гуманитарный предмет, технические науки лишь часть математики, поэтому они и легче )
<SergeyIT> понял, чего сказал? )
<tagezi> я разобрал последнее решение задачи на алгоритм, у чела там дофига ошибок, даже в самом простейшем..
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не поверишь, да )
<tagezi> то что называют гуманитарными науками (типа не точными, абстрактными) - это ваще не науки, а способ нифига не знать
<tagezi> а настоящая абстрактрая наука  - это математика.. начиная с точки и линии, нуля и множества
<tagezi> так что по настоящему гуманитарная наука - это математика )
<tagezi> а технические науки её часть )
<SergeyIT> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D1%83%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%B8
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а, ну если оттолкиваться от этого определения, то да.. гуманитарные от слова гумус )
<tagezi> но математика всёравно не техническа и не естественная наука, она абстрактная, и её законы все в поле действия сознания )
<SergeyIT> хотя, если смотреть на современную культуру, то в ней технарей стало больше гуманитариев
<tagezi> не, у нас цивилизация менеджеров
<SergeyIT> так и в природе планктона больше
<[Raiden]> https://pp.vk.me/c418927/v418927909/96ac/EQBlpOAKOrU.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: помнишь, заходил чел на канал, спрашивал про списки в LibreOffice?
<[Raiden]> snql: если шрифты одинаковые, то возможно у тебя в хомпапке ест ькакие-то настройки шрифтов свои либо хз )  дпи монитора врятли влияет )
<tagezi> недели 2 наверное назад было
<[Raiden]> tagezi: да, помню
<[Raiden]> я в урбане, пиши потом прочту
<snql> [Raiden] << ай пошло оно все ) поставил дроид санс в системе и заработал оксиген в ирке ))
<tagezi> а хотя я влогах могу посмотреть
<snql> [Raiden] << вообще я не верил в магию, до тех пор, пока не пересел на линуксы
<SergeyIT> это не магия - это палата №6
<tagezi> SergeyIT: за чем нас с нормальными то сравнивать?
<SergeyIT> хотя, что норма, что не норма - понятия относительные
<tagezi> Leagnus: вопрос
<tagezi> есть ))
<Leagnus> сусаю
<SergeyIT> модерам все дозволено! Ответить на серьезный вопрос - упс - это безобразие
<tagezi> по поводу списка твоего..
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=232503.0;topicseen
<Leagnus> "format as table"
<tagezi> Leagnus: у меня просто жена так и не смогла найти то что ты просил в Excel
<tagezi> а она у меня почти бог в нём
<tagezi> Leagnus: это так он на английском в мс называеться? )
<Leagnus> да, щас
<Leagnus> Ввод данных с помощью пользовательского списка автозаполнения
<Leagnus> http://office.microsoft.com/ru-ru/excel-help/HA010242688.aspx
<Leagnus> http://office.microsoft.com/ru-ru/excel-help/HP001031716.aspx?CTT=3
<Leagnus> a Drop Down List    http://spreadsheets.about.com/od/datamanagementinexcel/qt/20071113_drpdwn.htm
<Leagnus> В 2007 это Table with headers или Data list: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiRBARJmd4I
<Leagnus> в 2003 Excel: Именованый диапазон + список = саморасширяющийся именованный диапазон.
<Leagnus> в 2007 Excel: Таблица (Кнопка для создания находится на вкладке вставка).
<Leagnus> autoexpanding range
<tagezi> Leagnus: угу, спасибо.. пойду копать
<Leagnus> не, для женщины легче всего это:
<Leagnus> "Умные таблицы Excel 2007-2013" http://www.planetaexcel.ru/techniques/2/136/
<tagezi> Leagnus: кстати, ты расширения не смотрел для Calc? b[ dghbywbgt rktgf.n gj nt[jymre evtkmws
<tagezi> их клепают умельцы потихоньку
<Leagnus> Kohei Yoshida, куратор Либры, сказал мне, что это не реализовано ещё
<tagezi> Leagnus: расширения не в их ведомстве
<Leagnus> та ясное дело
<tagezi> ну лан, мне жена сейчас всё раскажет про это, я посмотрю ещё раз
<Leagnus> вся соль - в резине этого диапазона: на его итоги можно ссылаться притом, что он будет постоянно меняться
<tagezi> Leagnus: зря ты про женщин так.. если не брать во внимание VB, она у меня бог в Excele )
<Leagnus> извиняюсь, я не об исключительных же говорил, а об обычных
<tagezi> я её последнюю работу смотрел.. посмотрел, зажмурился  и отошёл.. у меня в голове не умещаеться всё что она формулками сделала )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а KOffice пилят, или проект загибаеться?
<[Raiden]> Я не интересовался.  В теории пилят.
<[Raiden]> крита по крайней мре изсвестная программа
<tagezi> ну, я вижу что часть прог стоит не от ЛО а от KOffice
<tagezi> просто, интересно почему не послностью пакет
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> да так вроде получше
<tagezi> у кого гном или убунта стоит?
<tagezi> юнити* )
<tagezi> чото у меня в кде формы для введения данных в ЛО ломаються как-то не прилично (
<tagezi> блин, в юнити всё красиво (
<UNIm95> tagezi: поищи пакет ответственный за оформление гтк приложений в кде
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/3B2m0
<tagezi> незнаю.. но обидно (
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-31
<andrex> гугля стебаецо) придумали игрульку на хелуин))
<tagezi> andrex: эм.. где? )
<andrex> а геде картина у них обычно
<tagezi> а.. сейчас на ру зайду )
<andrex> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1298205/d22571af
<tagezi> да прикольна )
<tagezi> меня просто автоматом на fi скидывает.. нужно ручками на ru переходить
<andrex> фи таким быть
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> artus: спать топай )
<artus> аммм, да вот надо :D
<tagezi> artus: 4 часа ночи уже, а ты там плюсика ставишь )
<artus> да надо же когдато позалипать когда работаеш без выходных :)
<tagezi> ну, 3 наверное, у тебя.. вы же тоже перешли на зимнее время
<tagezi> отсыпаться нужно как следует, когда работаешь без выходных, а то организм пошлёт
<artus> 3.20 :(
<artus> ну я всяко до 10-11 буду спать :)
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<snql> какой командой в юникс подобной оси забить том под завязку одним файлом?
<snql> SergeyIT << пс
<andrex> dd if=/dev/zero of=mega-file
<snql> а размер указывать не нужно?
<SergeyIT> тебе же под завязку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> будет писать пока место не кончится
<snql> ок, благодарю
<SergeyIT> только блоки может покрупнее указать, а то медленно будет
<[Raiden]> ахрененно http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38299
<tagezi> неплохо, только позновато
<vamadir> народ переехал на новый openvz c несколькими ip v4|v6. В итоге openvpn не видит сеть. т.е. старт нормальный, подключение клиентов норм. А вот сети нет, инета нет. DHCP раздает нормально. Форвардинг стоит, ip tables по дефолтовым настройкам
<vamadir> от openvz http://habrahabr.ru/post/188474/ .
<vamadir> даже хз куда копать.
 * tagezi отдаёт точилку для лопаты vamadir
 * vamadir съедает точилку для лопаты
<tagezi> vamadir: может в сторону форума, там народу больше... если страшно писать, пиши в новичковый раздел, там админы разрешают вопросы "как создать ядерный реактор в стакане из куска глины"
<vamadir> :) если не найду решения, буду писать. Не хочу зря хламить форум
<vamadir> ого! короче при полключении, секунды 2-3 идет пинг нормально, а потом все.
<vamadir> у кого нить есть идеи?
<vamadir> а то я уже и гуглил, яндексил, яху(кхм) искал короче. чет не нашел
<OnkelTem> Ку
<OnkelTem> Народ, у меня такой вопрос
<OnkelTem> Есть архивные файлы: file.zip.001, file.zip.002 и т.д
<OnkelTem> паковалось с помощью 7z без сжатия
<OnkelTem> Обычный zip сможет это распаковать и объединить тома?
<OnkelTem> Или может ему надо передать какой-то хитрый свичик?
<OnkelTem> Просто я ничего в man zip про volume найти не могу
<OnkelTem> Или я зря заморачиваюсь и оно само распакуется?
<andrex> чето мне казалось что зип не рабивается
<andrex> а значит разбивался уже целый архив и собтно утилитой 7z и надо собирать
<SergeyIT> а попробовать?
<andrex> а следственно распакует тока 7z
<tagezi> SergeyIT: может у он отрицает эмпирический путь познания
<SergeyIT> тогда только медитировать
<OnkelTem> :)))
<OnkelTem> Да не, просто в архиве 3млн файлов
<OnkelTem> запустил распаковку так: 7za x file.zip.001
<OnkelTem> пока вот фигачит первый файл...
<OnkelTem> Я не стал пробовать zip даже
<OnkelTem> Ещё такой вопрос. А вообще нормально ли исползовать ext4 для хранения 3млн файлов по 10кб каждый?
<OnkelTem> жопеги
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я согласен
<SergeyIT> tagezi, пробовал?
<tagezi> не, я про то что рационализм тоже отрицается, остаётся только мистецим
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: думаю нормально. Н оесли их нужно сохранять, то нужно зеркало или бекап :)
<OnkelTem> Фух, пронесло, пошёл второй файл распаковываться
<OnkelTem> Короче, чел пробовал на винде распаковать... у него скорость распаковки была несколько килобайт в секунду ))
<OnkelTem> Вот у меня минут наверное 8 распаковывается, уже 6гигов
<OnkelTem> Судя по всему виновата упоротая NTFS
<SergeyIT> OnkelTem, не забудь проверить каждую картинку визуально... мало ли что )
<[Raiden]> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-QHo4Hvtvpl8/UnE5HWNpjwI/AAAAAAAAIJY/BmaiPZmVkyE/w301-h547-no/11205.jpg
<[Raiden]> наш ирк канал напоминает эту дверь )
<OnkelTem> При распаковке файлы занимают в 2 раза больше места, чем есть их размер
<OnkelTem> Долбанная внутренняя фрагментация
<[Raiden]> храни в архиве и смотри программой котоаря может смотреть картинки из них
<[Raiden]> в кде это gwenview , comix и т.д.
<SergeyIT> рекламная пауза )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: комикс на гтк )
<SergeyIT> а реклама на ирке )
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: да... намного логичнее. Хоть в базу пихай
<[Raiden]> Возможно ещё QComicBook
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: экономичнее скорее )  Так то проще всег опойти и купить носитель пожирней, если ест ьнехватка.
<tagezi> ну, файл в 10 кб и должен на ext4 занимать на 20% места больше
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: +я думаю всё же ext4 не самое лучшее хранилище для такого барахла
<OnkelTem> tagezi: да, с 100% я погорячился
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Это всем понятно
<OnkelTem> Хотя.... при 9,6Гб распакованного размер показываемый по df уменьшился с ~40000000 до 22000000
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: Вполне возможно , что нормальное хранилище. Можно сделать блоки по 1 кб например вместо 4.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: пожалуй. Тут вообще какая-то виртуалка с lvm вроде как
<OnkelTem> так что там могли намутить
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию все современные фс имеют блоки 4-кб или больше
<vamadir> народ у меня тут вопрос немного не по теме. А можно ли мониторить консоль? типо дал доступ комунить, и потом наблюдаешь что он там вводит
<OnkelTem> vamadir: screen
<OnkelTem> хотя...
<OnkelTem> если кто-то... не так прочитал )
<OnkelTem> впрочем, возможно screen умеет такое? multiuser?
<[Raiden]> vamadir:  кейлогеры точн одолжны быть.
<OnkelTem> vamadir: http://aperiodic.net/screen/multiuser
<OnkelTem> так что вроде как да
<tagezi> vamadir: .bash_history не катит?
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> ну так то допустим человек попросил что нить натроить по пк, но полного доверия нет, либо охото посмотреть в каком порядке он будет возиться в консоли
<[Raiden]> таким давай не консоль, а тимвьюер
<[Raiden]> будеш ьвидеть что делается
<[Raiden]> по идее
<vamadir> эх.... ну я думал может что из коробки есть.
<[Raiden]> из коробки или почти есть vnc
<[Raiden]> а с историей шелла тоже в общем-то идея. Его можно и в реальном времени практически смотреть с помощью tail -f
<[Raiden]> но так плохую команду увидиш ькогда она уже заработала
<vamadir> хм tail -f надо глянуть
<vamadir> а с history если 2 шела работает, то не посмотреть ведь?
<SergeyIT> vamadir, надо пушку иметь и стоять за спиной того, кого допустил в консоль
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает. В теории вообще можно ввести пару переменныз или опций что бы шел не писал историю
<[Raiden]> так что надежней скрытый кейлогер )
<vamadir> :)
<[Raiden]> Я тут 1 сенатора США  слышал по тв.  По поводу прослушек.
<[Raiden]> Он сказал что-то типа: Лучше следить и извиняться, чем нет.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> напомнило...
<Leagnus> идиотизм: зло предотвратить невозможно
<Leagnus> его можно только ограничить
<SergeyIT> * другим злом
<Leagnus> как гов. Задорнов, зла не хватает
<vamadir> ого прикольный скрипт нашел для опенвпн на китайских просторах.
<vamadir> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o venet0 -j SNAT --to-source `ifconfig venet0:0|grep inet|awk '{print $2}'|awk -F: '{print $2}'`
<vamadir> пригодится для openvz, xen. когда есть venet0, venet0:0, и тд
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=232539.0
<tagezi> читал?
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/Iq93Hd
<OnkelTem> Парни, представляете, я всё пытаюсь разархивировать ту кучу... Просто процесс обрывается и всё
<OnkelTem> Всё идёт отлично, пишет Extracting <path_to_file>
<OnkelTem> и в следующий момент:
<OnkelTem> can not open output file <path_to_file>
<OnkelTem> но уже для другого файла
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Прочитал, отходил )
<[Raiden]> В общем там уже дали дельные советы
<[Raiden]> Я кстати ниразу не ставил убунту с авторазбивкой.
<[Raiden]> не доверяю автоматике )
<[Raiden]> Любят у нас ныть или просто обозвать. Вместо тог очто бы ответ дать. Хотя 2 нормальных ответа там есть
<[Raiden]> рыженькое http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-qQRYcf3NDM8/Uj_Cob8k1cI/AAAAAAAACSE/qVsQ5kOlHlk/s1600/3.png
<Leagnus> красота
<snql> рыжие стервы
<Leagnus> зато они очень страстные!
<snql> это да
<[Raiden]> блог нашел про кде в подписи на форуме , оттуда картинка  http://mykubik.blogspot.ru/
<Leagnus> а чё это за набор виджетов?
<[Raiden]> это скорее всег оотдельные плазмойды.  Какие именно не могу сказать. Погодных несколько есть, часов тоже ...
<[Raiden]> Спроси у автора блога )
<[Raiden]> http://mykubik.blogspot.ru/2013/09/blog-post_24.html
<[Raiden]> http://mykubik.blogspot.ru/2013/09/kaffeinety.html
<vamadir>  <[Raiden]> не подскажешь как текущий iptables сохранить? чтоб при перезагрузке запускался
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> iptables-save , iptables-restore есть скрипты, но так же могут быть другие варианты как это сделать. Лучше не ко мне
<vamadir> :) спасибо
<tagezi> вернулся )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: поповоду тему, ссылку дал в картинке.. но да ладно.. поздно
<tagezi> а блог да, капипастер для капипастеров делает.. 2-3 статьи в день - это сила...
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> и реклама крутиться.. скорее всего школота... у тех кро грамотно пишет и сам обычно реже раз 2 неделе что-то появляется, просто не реально чаще
<tagezi> хотя выбор двихка для блога правильно выбрал, гугл пропихивает в верх статьи с него почему-то
<tagezi> ж*
<Kyshtynbai> Ку пацаны.
<[Raiden]> ку
<Kyshtynbai> Кроме vuze какой-нибудь торрент-клиент умеет цепляться к определенному интерфейсу?
<[Raiden]> в ktorrent есть выбор ифейса, возможно ещё в qbittorent
<[Raiden]> http://vizzzion.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/alpha-snapshot-battery.png - немног опеределывают плазму в 5 версии
<Kyshtynbai> я думал может какие де-независимые есть..\
<tagezi> я боюсь мне нужно будет i7 и 16 гигов памяти, что бы с ней работать
<Kyshtynbai> r-torrent умеет к опред. ip что хорошо но не совсем то.
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/109253881268214224412/posts/FcfEjhwJDde
<tagezi> =)
<Kyshtynbai> )) ну по большому счету Заяц прав
<Kyshtynbai> Заяц! Ставь лтс!
<tagezi> не, я к этому "через 6 месяцем мне нужно будет её перестанавливать или как"
<Kyshtynbai> ну  и я про то).
<tagezi> типа раз бесплатно, но поддержка закончилась, то нужно просто переставить )
<Kyshtynbai> ну а что с ней ещё делать)).
<Kyshtynbai> можно обновить единственно.
<tagezi> блин.. это человеческое распиареное лицо, приводит столько плнктона сюда
<tagezi> пара валить на геньту и пугать всех втемноте красными глазами )
<Kyshtynbai> да ну нафик. кеды по три дня собирать).
<Kyshtynbai> впрочем, краний раз на генте я был в 08 году
<Kyshtynbai> процессорые мощностя наверно помнеялись).
<tagezi> гпу пользовать для сборки )
<Kyshtynbai> осспади. прогресс! распределенные вычисления!11
<artus> а вы все ругаетесь? :)
<SergeyIT> это в прошлом - теперь распределенные обновления, апгреды, инсталяции
<tagezi> artus: да )
<SergeyIT> и вечны вопрос, какую ОС поставить на облако
<artus> черную
<[Raiden]> розовую
<Kyshtynbai> зеленовую!
<tagezi> каноническую )
<SergeyIT> бедный ежик в тумане - у него же голову снесет
<Kyshtynbai> точно).
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> мамия
<tagezi> OnkelTem: тут?
<OnkelTem> tagezi: да
<tagezi> OnkelTem: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1031/h_1383260178_4562951_6073e92279.jpg
<OnkelTem> ой, простите
<OnkelTem> забыл выйти. Я тут роутер настраивад
<OnkelTem> Ubiquiti... ох и заморочен он
<tagezi> да не, всё нормально.. просто если чейчас проснёться больной артус, то ты сможешь месяц спокойно роутер настраивать не заходя наканал
<OnkelTem> Это ж я получается вот так вот какал на всех каналах... на всех 30
<OnkelTem> tagezi: :)))
 * OnkelTem стыдно
<tagezi> да ладно.. стыдно когда с коровой поймали, а это так..
<OnkelTem> Вот несколько расстраивает, что имея WiFi роутер, который способен на всякие фокусы, увеличивая скорость до типа 300Мбит/c, я радуюсь полученным 37
<tagezi> эм..
 * tagezi пошёл читать википедию
<OnkelTem> Скажем, этот девайс умеет использовать полосу 40Mhz заместо стандартной 20Mhz. Но... клиенсткое оборудование на это смотрит как-то так: o_O
<OnkelTem> и через это - не коннектится
<OnkelTem> Или вот, смещение каналов, чтобы уйти от зашумлённых частот. Или например вот т.н. extension channel
<OnkelTem> всё такое прям вкусное... а не доступно. Сегодня плюнул и кинул провод :(
<tagezi> да, провод это няшка )
<OnkelTem> ой, не говори :)
<tagezi> у меня вафля 3.5 даёт, я не жужу
<OnkelTem> Вот, вот. Тоже самое
<tagezi> у меня дистр с новой системкой скачиваеться за 8 минут, что мне не потерпеть
<OnkelTem> Я пару месяцев назад позвонил прову, который раздает максимум 50МБит, и спросил - а что если я на год вперёд оплачу, мне скидка бу? А мне в ответ - уберём ограничение.
<OnkelTem> Убрали, теперь по проводу speedtest 90Мбит выдаёт :-D
<OnkelTem> Понятно, что сидеть при этом на 35 как-то не айс
<tagezi> да, больше 6Мб/c ваще не нужно.. не понимаю зачем это.. только если у тебя локалка с тучей компов в ней
<tagezi> я фильмы в фулхд по вафле смотрю без тормазов
<tagezi> нафига тебе дома такая скорость?
<OnkelTem> Ну если дают, глупо bottleneck дома устраивать, согласен?
<tagezi> мне тоже друг пыжился.. типа подключил у прова 35Мб/c и что он крут, при этом сидит на нетбуке, который с трудом открывает флешь.. и что он имеет.. на 0,075 с быстрее странчка из интернета грузиться? )
<OnkelTem> Короче, с этим навороченным wifi оборудованием только такой выход: купить ещё один такой роутер, сделать его клиентом, на нём поднять все проприетарные фишки, а после этого...
<OnkelTem> для стационарного компа купить dongle у этих же чуваков, чтобы эти фишки поддерживало
<tagezi> OnkelTem: купи у прова белый IP b ghjlfdfq vtcnf gjl cfqns
<OnkelTem> tagezi: а ещё бывает надо с одного компа на другой что-то перекинуть. 10 и 3 мегабайта в сегунду - разные вещи
<tagezi> и продавай места под сайты
<tagezi> если бизнес пойдёт, то ещё и инет отобъёшь )
<OnkelTem> я уже не гвоорю о заявленных 30 мегабайтах в секунду. Это конечно вряд ли выйдет, но быстрее витухи... weeeeeeeee!!!!
<OnkelTem> почти гигабит )
<OnkelTem> медный
<OnkelTem> tagezi: ога, и ещё рейд и стойку и всякие плюхи... и ещё дополнительный провод с 220 )
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/107751855179432730364/posts/LWWd4243pxK
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-01
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/gVIDTl
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<artus> утра
<tagezi> утра
<SergeyIT> раннего
<tagezi> ну, у нас с ним без 5-ти 11
<tagezi> так что утро, ещё
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-qnezYGuUJPU/UnM42gDyzAI/AAAAAAAABi0/ZhRjrExqE5E/w270-h561-no/evotech.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: уроды
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да, у меня тоже смешанные чувства.. но знаешь, некоторые домачатцы от такого получают удовольствие, как ни странно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мои домочатцы от такого удовольствия точно не получат
<tagezi> у меня у знакомой кошка была которой нравилось что бы её за передние лапы вверх подкидывали
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: на фотке чучело
<tagezi> помню кота который в ванне спенкой мячиком играл сидя по горло в воду )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну не знаю..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> котик помер. они сделали чучело с мотором
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пошукай в сети
<tagezi> а точняк.. решил почтить память
<tagezi> ну вот.. испортил утро (
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<tagezi> ЛО 4.1.3  в репах будет?
<tagezi> ни кто не в курсе?.. может он падать наконец перестал )
<Nor8> tagezi: А это что у нас? ))
<tagezi> LibreOffice
<andrex> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-4-1
<tagezi> у меня кальк падет через раз
<Nor8> tagezi: Сегодня какое обновление прилетело, шас гляну версию
<tagezi> andrex: а в основных, не? (
<Nor8> tagezi:  Версия: 4.1.3.2
<andrex> ну фз у меня ваще 3.5
<tagezi> andrex: ну у тебя даже трижды не какноническая версия убунты )
<Nor8> tagezi: Пока рабоает, не упала, хотя к меня не полный пакет стоит
<tagezi> Nor8: у тебя х64
<Nor8> да
<Nor8> Хубунту
<tagezi> блин.. ядро не прислали, офис не прислали
<andrex> tagezi, ну да, я фз че у меня тама уже за венгрет
<tagezi> нада писать жалобу в каноникал, что они обделяют х86
<tagezi> свабоду папугаям )
<andrex> папугям-пингвинам с чернобыля)
<Nor8> tagezi: х86 анахронизм, это как винХП )))
<tagezi> ну, почему? мне хватает
<tagezi> у меня i5 и 4 гига памяти
<andrex> ну если ты не ханно4ка то 32бита хватает)
<andrex> даже если 60 гигов памяти
<Nor8> tagezi: с патченным ядром? )))
<tagezi> Nor8: эм.. я не знаю пачит его каноникал или нет.. я как-то в ядрах пока не капался
<Nor8> tagezi: Ну у тебя же все 4 гига 32-х битная ось видит?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> а сколько должна?
<Nor8> Должна без патча 3 с половиной максимум
<Nor8> Ибо больше не умеет без костылей
<tagezi> 3,7 видит.. столько же сколько и на х64
<Nor8> Об этом знаютв се
<Nor8> tagezi: А уменя 64-х битная видит 3.9 гб )))
<Nor8> tagezi: То есть, все, что есть, без сомнений ))
<tagezi> ну, я не особо вижу смысла, честно.. у меня больше 15, гига вообще редко занимает, если я только кучу вертуалок не запущу
<tagezi> 1,5* )
<Nor8> tagezi: Смысл в том, что 64-ые системы стали официально приоритетными в развитии, даже загрузку образа стали предлагать сразу в х-64
<tagezi> у кого?
<Nor8> Да и лучше они используют потенциал мощного железа
<Nor8> tagezi: У того же каноникал
<tagezi> у мекня не мощное )
<andrex> а у меня 486
<tagezi> каноникал ваще лесом скоро пойдёт со своими приаритетами
<Nor8> tagezi: И5 мощный проц, не прибедняйся
<tagezi> i5 тут причем.. и каноникал? ядра разрабатывает линукс фундешнл )
<Nor8> tagezi: Ну значит и там тоже ))
<SergeyIT> а у меня 286 (
<tagezi> не, они отказались пока только от поддержки 386
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты когда двойку сточишь? )
<SergeyIT> уже была 8086
<SergeyIT> но винчестер полетел
<andrex> да, ненадежное нынче железо пошло...
<tagezi> угу.. 20 лет проработать не может
<Nor8> tagezi: Цену помнишь на то, вечное, железно?
<Nor8> железо*
<andrex> хм, в 99 нам в шарашку где я работаю подарили пень второй и стоил он 200k
<andrex> правда я чет засомневалсо и подумал что гдето 3/4 пошло на шнурки какомуто чиновнику
<Nor8> andrex: В 99-м 200 к в долларах сколько было, напомни?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> наверно рублей 20 доларь
<tagezi> 99 - 200 к?  да ну
<tagezi> современный комп всегда стоит порядка 1 -1,5 к $
<andrex> тыб еще царские рубли вспомнил по курсу к долару
<Nor8> andrex: Сразу после дефолта 20 к один доллар
<Nor8> В 99-м
<Nor8> Потом по 20 рублей
<Nor8> А, дефолт в 98-м был
<tagezi> сразу после дефолта, 50 рублей = 1 бакс
<Nor8> tagezi:  http://opoccuu.com/kurs.htm
<Nor8> 09.09.19980,04820,8250Максимальный последефолтный прилив курса доллара
<Nor8> Или они так рубли, до 4-го знака округляют? )))
<Nor8> Тогда 20 рублей и после дефолта сразу ))
<tagezi> и где ты видишь там 200 к рублей?
<Nor8>  tagezi: Каких 200 к? ))
<andrex> 200k рублей стоил комп
<andrex> tagezi, иди спать
<tagezi> [19:01:40] <Nor8> andrex: Сразу после дефолта 20 к один доллар
<tagezi> там короче запитулька
<Nor8> tagezi: Написал же, что ошибся
<andrex> да пофих
<tagezi> до 50 рублей он подымался с 6, потом упал до 20, я это помню хорошо
<andrex> и да
<tagezi> чото чиновник круто денег отмыл )
<andrex> tagezi, в данном предлложении которое ты скопипастил нету 200k) у тя нули в газах двоятся, иди спи :D
<tagezi> 10 к баксов )
<SergeyIT> не спорте - imb pc/xt стоил около 5к$ - в 80-х
<Nor8> Пентиум 2 в полном фарше вполне мог в России в то время 10  килобаксов стоить
<tagezi> блие, всё равно упал (
<SergeyIT> pdp 11/23 в 82 году где то 20к$ с софтом и документацией
<tagezi> 10 к баксов стоила квартира в питере
<tagezi> в 99 году
<SergeyIT>  Nor8, тогда их не было
<Nor8> tagezi: Не ерунди
<tagezi> чо не ерунди.. я в 2001 в реелтором подрабатывал
<SergeyIT> тогда 1 кв.м гдето от 300$ был
<tagezi> не, за 300 баков однушку было не реально найти, если только в области гдето.. а в городе от 7 к баков начинались
<Nor8> tagezi: Вот и я про тоже
<tagezi> 10-12 всреднем ужене плохие были
<Nor8> tagezi: Формально уена за квадрат 380 уе, но попробуй найди по такой цене
<Kyshtynbai> Как погодка в Питере)?
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> блин.. это из-за кен походу он валиться (
<tagezi> из-за кед*
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, дождь, но завтра меньше будет
<SergeyIT> хотя может тебе повезет
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси. Беру зонт.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: а ты хотел не брать? )
<Kyshtynbai> Угу).
<tagezi> наивный чукодский мальчик )
<Kyshtynbai> ыхыхы).
<tagezi> про кде это было закоинание для вызова )
<andrex> какой такой зонт? тебе и картонки хватит, а теперь марш работать
<tagezi> заклинание)
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: а ты суров)!
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ку
<Kyshtynbai> ку.
<Nor8> ку
<andrex> рица
<[Raiden]> читли уже про мир и кдешников?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38320
<Nor8> Что там, кдешники обьявили ему войну? ))
<SergeyIT> они со всеми воюют
<[Raiden]> Ну, как минимум они не довольны
<andrex> ядерные, кеды пулять будут
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну судя по тому не очень удачному старту юнити в канокикал действительно кого-то заносит время от времени ))
<[Raiden]> да, случается
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сырой, пусть и инновативный, продукт никому на рынке не нужен
<Nor8> Это несерьезно
<tagezi> ну, главное что бы от дебиана не отказались
<tagezi> Nor8: да касманафт хренеет последнее время, причем реально
<tagezi> юнити уже нужно так перепиливать, он туда столько написхал комерческого, что уже не возможно пользоваться, и всё это ещё и ужасно сырое глючное итормозное
<Nor8> tagezi: Притом того коммерческого, которое в корне противоречит принципам открытого софта, а в свете скандалов с глобальной прослушкой наводит на определенные мысли.
<artus> вечер
<tagezi> ночер уже на пороге
<artus> :)
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> Нужно было делать ставку на кде, а всё комерческое сделать отключаемыми полазмойдами которые можно было бы все снести метапакетом
<[Raiden]> Вместо разработки своего ДЕ. И все были бы в шоколаде.
<artus> а кедоводы все ноют что на них ставку не ставят :D
<tagezi> шоколад - это употребление скрытого ругательства
<[Raiden]> а мир имхо даром не нужен. Может он и нужен в юнити тач, н окакое мне до этого дела, если я десктоп юзер.
<tagezi> идея мира в том, что бы связать кучу всего в одну связку
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Его ставить не нужно изначально, просто предложить возможность установки.
<artus> юзеры ненужны :D
<tagezi> +1
<baronos> Нужны
<[Raiden]> Кедовобы не ноют, у кедоводов всё неплохо. Я ною за убунту и каноникал, котоыре может быть вообще катятся к своему завершению.
<tagezi> в топку их ядерную.. вырабатывать энергию )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну не так все плохо, но повод задуматься у каноникал есть
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да, тоже вариант. И нлавное надо было бы поддерживать только модули, а не целое своё ДЕ. Именно на это сил каноникал могло бы хватить
<tagezi> короче.. после всех обнов вот так вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/6342560/
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так и есть
<[Raiden]> С другой стороны у Марка ещё приличная сумма в загашнике + есть 10млн фонд на случай если он копыта откинет. И в общем всё это можно пилить даже если никому не будет нравиться.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> можно.. кто запрещает.. нужно только их из дебиана выгнать нафиг
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да он скорее проект продаст или вольется в более крупный, чтобы минимизировать издержки, если начнутся проблемы.
<Nor8> Бренд то раскручен уже
<artus> все вон, руки прочь от дебиана, жрите бубунту :D тренируйте силу воли
<Nor8> artus: А что его жрать то, это дежурное блюдо ))
<Nor8> artus: всё работает без проблем, кроме юнити ))
<artus> дада, слышали :D
<[Raiden]> Ну в целом до крутых проблем ещё далеко, конечно. И на серверах есть некотоырй рост юза убунты и возможно спад на десктопах не так велик, за счет модификаций типа хубунту, кубунту. Н овсё это может случиться, если  Каноникал продолжит ссориться
<[Raiden]>  с ведущими разработчиками спо )
<baronos> artus: ща как запилят Демьян системд,да как пойдёт по руслу не костылому гном3, так и будет счясте демьяного
<artus> прст юза бубунты патамушта понатыкают зентил и иже сними, патамушто там 3 кнопочки и типа оно все само умеет и думать головой ненадо , а по факту оно такое упоротое на 30й день аптайма становитцо , что просто пичалька
<artus> я не веду речь о минимальной установке и наращивании, я о глобальном совании бубунты рукожопами везде куда надо и ненадо
<[Raiden]> Про гном3 я всё что хетел сказать, сказал уже года полтора назад )
<[Raiden]> С тех пор их направление никак не сменилось
<artus> ну сказал и успокойся, не надо нервничать, от того что будеш возмущатся он всеравно не помрет :D
<tagezi> artus: может он тайно базуку из табуретки точит что бы пристрелить )
<[Raiden]> Хотя я буду рад если у них появится какой-то рост любителей. Это хотя бы будет означать что всё это не напрасно )
<artus> некоторым рюшики, некоторым 3 большие кнопки и для работы/отдыха заглаза
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты используешь calc?
<[Raiden]> Я думаю есть смысл порадоваться за успешный открытый проект, даже если он не очень нарвится. Только на данный момент он не кажется успешным :)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Нет, крайне редко. Но у меня установлен и такой пробелмы нет.
<artus> [Raiden], я тебе скажу так, если у тебя за месяц один выходной , то как то чхать на то что у тебя стоит в качестве окружения, главное чтоб оно запускало браузер и фильму играло :D остальное ваааще побоку все
<tagezi> штранно.
<[Raiden]> либ гтк обновляется, сча обновлю и ещё попробую пускануть )
<tagezi> думаешь сломали? )
<[Raiden]> В общем по преженму запускается. Попробуй для навала проверить ууид хдд и в фстаб и погуглить по ошибке тоже )
<[Raiden]> Думал что да )
<Nor8> tagezi: На х-64 кальк запускается без проблем
<tagezi> у меня тоже запускаеться.. падает когда пытаюсь сохранить.. причем первые раза 4 наверное, потом нормально становитьс
<tagezi> яв шоке просто.. вот
<tagezi> проблемма только в кде на разных платформах
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не святотатствуй - в кде проблем нет
<tagezi> да из них можно скоро будет новый дистр сделать )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/ubuntu-gaming-performance-said-rival-windows-8-1
<[Raiden]> Не нужно путать "В КДЕ  проблем нет" c "У меня этой проблемы нет"
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1101/h_1383329571_2717073_1b38c1d89f.png
<[Raiden]> И ещё я думаю что к хдд и опенофису кде несёт крайне малое отношение.
<Nor8>  tagezi: Сам поломал, видимо, какие то зависимости, поставив что-нибудь нестабильное
<tagezi> Nor8: да.. убунту
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у меня на этом тоже не падает, падает только годна сохраняю
<tagezi> и то не каждый раз
<tagezi> ладно.. потерплю, в понедельник перставлю весь пакет, мож что криво встало просто
<[Raiden]> Т.е. этот текст появляется при падении, а не при запуске?
<tagezi> я запускаю.. заполняю пару язеек, просто буками ицыферками и кнопочку сохранить.. он мне открывает окошко что бы имя файла ввёл.. висит секунды 2 максимум и ..
 * baronos так и не узнал, что такое пакет или система встала криво. 
<tagezi> в андройде это скрываеться )
<baronos> Я про дистры десктопные и их пакеты :)
<baronos> А андройд скоро 4.4 прилетит
<[Raiden]> tagezi: При сохранении уменя похожие сообщения. Но файл сохраняется. А откуда эти сообщения - надо погуглить )
<[Raiden]> Меня конечно будут ругать и ненавидеть. Н оя считаю что либра использует гтк\гном варианты диалогов сохранения. И возможно эти надписи один из сбоев какой-то гномовской технологии ))
<baronos> Bang!
<tagezi> baronos: офисны пакет как в андройде называеться?
<[Raiden]> опа, а я кстати ошибся. Это именно кдешный диалог. Проверил на kate
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> ой, кеды штоль внезапно облажались? :D
<[Raiden]> tagezi: попробуй, у тебя кейт сохраняет файлики?
<[Raiden]> или валится
<artus> это всеравно козни гнома :D
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Работники каноникал делают юнити  http://fishki.net/photo/1212861-trotuarnaja-plitka-jekspress-metod.html
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> нет, катэ не падает и не выдаёт QWidget::repaint: Recursive repaint detected
<[Raiden]> Судя по проблеме у тагези, кде делают примерно так же.
<tagezi> незнаю.. может у меня просто карма плохая.. потому что у меня куча проблем в кубунту
<baronos> tagezi: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cn.wps.moffice_eng у меня quick office стоит дефолтом
<baronos> Вроде либрофис и для дройда есть
<tagezi> baronos: на андройде стоит X Server ?
<[Raiden]> нет
<baronos> Сюрфейс у дройда вроде как
<tagezi> http://ru.libreoffice.org/download/
<[Raiden]> на устройствах от самсунг по умолч идёт polaris office
<tagezi> короче нет.. а то что ты показал - это не разу не ЛО.. там и половины нет того что есть в ЛО
<[Raiden]> ароде
<[Raiden]> в
<baronos> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=480896
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в общем сообщение о носителях , это что-то связанное с кде или её диалогами сохранения. Наверное надо сюда гуглить
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ясно.
<[Raiden]> tagezi:  в общем похоже у многих и похоже в 13.10 у всех http://kubuntu.ru/node/11771
<tagezi> baronos: здорово, но это не офиивльная версия.. её даже в английском языке нет на оф сате
<tagezi> а если мне захочиться мутантов, то я и мс могу поставить через вайн, диск с лицензией есть
<tagezi> baronos: а виртуалбокс уже переделали под андройд?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: можно проверять исчезло или нет  с помощью  kdialog --getopenfilename .
<[Raiden]> я про текст и удискс. ПО поводу падений не знаю, у меня их нет вроде.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: угу, спасибо..
<tagezi> эт наверное потому что x86 теперь не являються машинами )
<[Raiden]> если предположить что текст пробелма удиска, то возможно это как-то связано с  системд и портированием из него чести кода.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: например, у тебя оно само обновилось до 4.1.3 а мне пришлось ппа ставить
<[Raiden]> т.к. в 13.04 я таких сообщений не помню
<[Raiden]> если учесть что я уронил установщик и опимел пробелмы в нём же с форматом бтрфс раздела, помимо ошибки выше, я бы сказал  что это далеко не самая удачная версия )
<[Raiden]> ...дистра
<[Raiden]> наверное придётся подождать, может быть долго. Т.к. с разбегу я ничего не смог нагуглить )
<tagezi> её жить пол года.. она помрёт быстрее чес её жизнь стабилизируеться
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> /usr/lib/udisks2/udisksd --no-debugot =))
<[Raiden]> гг
<tagezi> но там ошибка не в этом.. а втом что рекрсия переполняеться
<tagezi> ктонить дайте мне стамеску, я вырту клавишу "ь"
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/0dbe7t
<[Raiden]> заголовки не вписываются в бщую тему. Очень похоже что это твой скриншот ))
<tagezi> я италин не использую в заголовках
<tagezi> и с темами в юнити не балуюсь.. она потом жутко глючить и тормазить начинает
<tagezi> да, я туда и захожу то на 15-20 минут максимум, что бы потестить код какойлмбо
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> лазарус на qt переписали
<tagezi> всмысле иде теперь есть не только на гтк но и на кути
<UNIm95> tagezi: Ссылку пожалуйста
<Scrimmer> tagezi: лол, споки
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1101/h_1383344168_7941276_ad93fab2c0.jpg
<UNIm95> tagezi: неплохо
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, значит всётаки развиваються.. это уже хорошо
<tagezi> язык то мощный достаточно
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Ну да паскаль удобный язык
<UNIm95> удобнее и быстрее явы
<UNIm95> Правба мало кто понимает и пишет на нем
<UNIm95> хотя если рассматривать делфи
<UNIm95> и количество проектов написанных на нем
<UNIm95> нём*
<tagezi> ну, реально сейчас только скрипты остались
<tagezi> бипа доя интербейс и огнептицы
<tagezi> типа*
<tagezi> для*
 * tagezi спрятался
<UNIm95> В принципе самый популярный фм для оффтопика был сначала написан на делфи а сейчас на лазарусе
<tagezi> бинарки у него меньше, компактнее чем у с++
<tagezi> если брать большие проекты.. в маленьких всё наоборот )
<UNIm95> там проблема просто в отладочных флагах
<UNIm95> они и утяжеляют бинарик
<tagezi> ну, я на нём писал какоето время, пока хватало сил, потом понял что проект в состоянии "Доктор мы его теряем.. Не трусь, салага.. Рязряд"
<tagezi> так что мне радосно видеть что хоть что-то движется.. хотя все сейчас так увлечены кмл и всем остальным непотребством, что скоро нормальных прог не останеться
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-02
<myordo> v
<myordo> всем привет
<vkr> привет
<myordo> чой та не сращу
<myordo> как зарегить ник
<myordo> пишу воть так /msg nickserv register <пасс> <почта@>
<vkr> а что тебе в ответ? :)
<myordo> 13:18:15 - NickServ: You are already logged in as myordo.
<myordo> ну типо готово он говорит.
<myordo> ты готов войти
<myordo> вроде таков перевод
<vkr> ну так все ок мо
<vkr> жет
<myordo> пасс хочу повесить на ник
<vkr> так повесь
<myordo> так не дает или я чот не понимаю )
<vkr> так тебе ошибку пишет?
<myordo> msg nickserv register <ваш-пароль> <ваш-email> он пишет NickServ: You are already logged in as myordo.
<myordo> вот так
<myordo> (
<myordo> и на почту ничего не приходит
<myordo> чойта фигня какая та
<myordo> вот теперь порядок
<myordo> ребята, чой та не могу победить скайп. надо заставить работать аналоговые входы на внешней панели системника.  голос в динамике и микр не работает. помогите вылечить
<baronos> Use google hangouts ;)
<tagezi> с hangouts у него из монитора звук пойдёт =)
<andrex> и кровь из ушей
<neoromance> Hi
<neoromance> Mogu ja translitom pisat'? (iz tty3)
<andrex> из tty ты и русским можеш писать, такшто нет
<neoromance> vot tol'ko hren ja potom sdelaju setxkbmap ru
<neoromance> en*
<andrex> наивный
<neoromance> Anyway, U menia ne zapuskaetsia wmfs2 iz .xinitrc(zapuskaju 4erez SLiM)
<neoromance> $ ck-launch-session dbus-launch wmfs &
<tagezi> !translit
<ubuntuhelp> Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<neoromance> tagezi, ok, kak nastroit' russkiy jazik v tty?
<neoromance> mda, poidu v #ubuntu. Spasibo bolwoe.
<[Raiden]> neoromance: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup - best way
<[Raiden]> но он об этом  не узнает
<tagezi> он не не знал, он не хотел
<tagezi> и из его диолога это следует
<andrex> а его на #ubuntu игнорят) не коректно он вопрос поставил))
<andrex> чую викинут его
<tagezi> ubuntu сообщество оно такое.. )
<tagezi> доброжелательное =)
<andrex> баны муты, даром много))
<[Raiden]> так вы сами и есть это сообщество. Могли бы и помочь )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38316 - в ядре что-то удалили, что требуется для блоба нвидии.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я думаю ты не замешь этого
<tagezi> а ктому времени когда у тебя появиться 128 ГБ оперативки, нвидиа наконец прочтут книгу по asm
<tagezi> мне вот интересно, почему система после установки с поставленной галочкой установить обновления говорит что можно обновить 140 пакетов?
<tagezi> и вот ещё.. зачем в юнити стоит 2 эмулятора по умолчанию?
<tagezi> эмулятора терминалов
<[Raiden]> хтерм чтоли?
<tagezi> ну да, и гномтерминал
<snql> что бы такого сделать плохого
 * snql запустил sudo -s && [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf /*
<baronos> Я за бан
<snql> какой чудесный вечер
<snql> а вы сидите все такие кислые
<snql> словом не переброситесь
<snql> скучные вы
<snql> надо повеселее быть чтоли
<snql> а вы знали, что по мнению британских ученых, каналы, на которых никто не общается умирают намного быстрей?
<snql> а у нас уже фейерверги стреляют
<snql> гадкие школьнеге
<JohnDoe_71Rus> праздник?
<snql> уши поотрывать и на линукс пересадить
<snql> нет, не праздник. просто продавать начали раньше перед НГ, остатки прошлогодние
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пока не запретили )
<snql> у нас по закону продавать можно в последний день года, насколько помню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в  россии законы 2-х направленностей. запретить и гражданин оплачивает самостоятельно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/745745-how-to-make-a-youtube-instructional-screencast-video-on-linux
<tagezi> snql: а чо говорить-то?
<snql> неестественно как-то
<snql> обычно канал живой
<tagezi> разговоры мешают полноуенной медитации
<tagezi> ц*
<tagezi> ну, например, я гулял.. скоро пойду книгу читать жене.. это веселее чем на канале сидеть )
<tagezi> baronos: +1 .. что бы роутер настраивал в другом месте
<snql> жене эх, мне бы хоть собаку
<tagezi> мне собаку жена подогнала )
<snql> тогда ты вдвойне счастлив
<tagezi> ещё песть привёз российской колбасы варуной и сборник "100 best adagio voices"
<tagezi> так что я в четверне счастлив )
<tagezi> тесть*
 * tagezi пока писал вопрос, понял ответ =(
<tagezi> и уже нашёл полностью расписаный метод.. даж не интересно как-то
<[Raiden]> tagezi: За инфу спс. Я правда делал с помощь ffmpeg и avidemux
<JohnDoe_71Rus> никто dvb-t2 не баловался?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diSkkP4AiiM как-то так получалось
<tagezi> ну, я скринкасты пока не записываю.. просто скинул, думал может понадобиться
<[Raiden]> может быть )
<tagezi> в кедах иногда без пол литра не рабобраться, хотя есть вещи очень продуманые
<tagezi> ну и если самому потребуеться, знаю у кого спросить теперь =)
<[Raiden]> гг
<snql> http://soeks.ru/ хД
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38326 - интересная новость, хоть я и не офисный работник
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, то что это баян, я думаю можно было промолчать )
<tagezi> это не для офиса, а для ресёрчеров
<tagezi> новость реально хорошая.. потому что если они сделают ещё и api к этому всему, то ЛО можно будет использовать для очень сложных вычислений.. например, по теореме Байеса
<tagezi> сейчас для Байеса используют отжельные проги
<[Raiden]> совершенно не топик http://www.poleznenko.ru/klevernyj-med-vmesto-konfet.html
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты не встречал прог по контент-анализу?
<[Raiden]> нет
<artus> тыдыщщ
<tagezi> artus: выодной? )
<artus> дааааа, завтраааа
<tagezi> ну, молодца )
<tagezi> дожил )
<artus> только пока пробегу по верхам за месяц накопившихся вопросов то он очень быстро закончитцо ((( даже до обеда подрыхнуть по ходу времени нет :(
<artus> вобщем сплошное безобразие :D
<tagezi> может найти того кто будет бегать за тебя? )
<tagezi> ну, хотя бы до обеда )
<artus> :D
<SergeyIT> или за обедом
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тебе спать не пора?
<tagezi> пол второго ночи уже
<SergeyIT> tagezi, и что? По солнцу 23:30
<tagezi> ну тебе вижнее )
<tagezi> д*
<SergeyIT> повелители времени достали! (
<artus> никого я не доставал, это все враки
<artus> а лера просто косит под меня :D
<SergeyIT> artus, я медведя и иже с ним имел ввиду
<artus> я таких незнаю, это самозванцы вааще
<artus> а, это андрюха у нас в будущем живет :D
<SergeyIT> согласен )
<tagezi> тяжело с россией теперь.. 2 часа разницы
<SergeyIT> он в прошлом
<tagezi> поезд который отходит в 20:45 прибывает в 19:45 )
<SergeyIT> как самолет
<Scrimmer> привет ребятульки
<artus> о, млекопетающее пришло :D
<Scrimmer> artus: иди уроки делай
<artus> фигасе какие борзые дети пошли
<artus> Scrimmer, исключили меня, потому что по идейным соображениям отказываюсь бритцо
<Scrimmer> artus: и это говорит избалованный двоечник?
<artus> а борода как у аркса смыщает историка
<artus> *м
<Scrimmer> те 3 волоска ты называешь бородой ?
<artus> Scrimmer, мвааахаха, знал бы ты насколько я еще и при этом извращенный :D
<Scrimmer>  да пофиг че у тя там)))
<artus> не, ну мальчик, ты вообще не замечаеш берег даже стоя на марсе и с подзорной трубой LD
<Scrimmer> artus: наркоман шоле?
<artus> Scrimmer, в завязке :D
<artus> tagezi, видявку глянь :D
<Scrimmer> artus: и вообще
<Scrimmer> ты
<tagezi> ща.. наушники притащу )
<Scrimmer> йохох, ребзи
<Scrimmer> ухйо, какой же кутим неудобный
<tagezi> artus: =)
<tagezi> скажем так, странные видио ты смотришь вместо того что бы отсыпаться )
<artus> :D
<artus> нуу, сон это такое, блаж я бы сказал :) всеравно не высплюсь,
<Scrimmer> какая прелесть
<artus> вобщем пятницааа, урааа
<artus> ну тоесть все еще длится
<Scrimmer> дык воскресенье же
<artus> ну у кого воскресенье а у кого и пятница
<Scrimmer> хватит долбить наркотики
<artus> а завтра понедельник :(
<tagezi> artus: какдумаешь, сколько wget будет касать форум ubuntu если ему поставить 5 сек меж загрузками?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: заканчивай уговаривать себя )
<artus> ставь рандом
<tagezi> ну, да.. но всёравно.. сколько? )
<artus> ну ооочень долго :D
<artus> wget -r -w5 --random-wait -l2 -np -k пользуй
<tagezi> ну просто делать онлайн контент-анализатор это верх чванства, помоему
<Scrimmer> напишите шонить
<artus> tagezi, да было бы что на форуме том анализировать то)
<tagezi> я конечно понимаю, что такие сайты как форум убунту используют кешь, и не тискают каждый раз пхп и мускул, но всёравно
<tagezi> artus: ну, это уже другой вопрос.. хотя и с форумов можно много чего интересного вытащить
<Scrimmer> artus: слых, напиши шонить в приват плиз
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты забыл как в приват писать? )
<Scrimmer> мне нужно что бы ктото мне написал
<Scrimmer> наконецто, нормальный пиджин
<artus> я незнакомым извращенцам в приват не пишу :D
<tagezi> "нормальный пиджин" звучит так же как win8 по GPL )
<Scrimmer> извращенец не пишет извращенцам?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: для icq+irc пиджин лучше всего подходит
<Scrimmer> tagezi: так что ацтань
<Scrimmer> artus: го в battlefield4 рубица
<tagezi> вичат не осилить?
<Scrimmer> в вичате есть ирка?
<Scrimmer> да и темболее, тот факт, что оно будет висеть у меня на панели задач меня не радует
<Scrimmer> а пиджин свернул и тащусь
<artus> да какие бателфилды, игры зло , у меня в очереди сначала таки скайрим пройти до конца таки, когда нибуть :(
<tagezi> заканчивай употреблять ту гадость
<Scrimmer> XDDDDD
<Scrimmer> artus: полностью пройти?
<Scrimmer> все сюжеты + дополнительные миссии?:)
<artus> да хотяб основной, хотяб до половины :D
<artus> времени нет бп купить и винт подключить второй :)
<Scrimmer> ты встретишь старого дракона, одного из главных и убьешь другого дракона
<Scrimmer> а тот первый тебе поможет
<artus> о, точно, не поиграю, венду некчему подключать
<Scrimmer> го в бф4
<Scrimmer> она правда недешевая, 300 рябчиков украинских)
<artus> тю, я лучше себе сигарету куплю ешо одну :D ито толку больше
<artus> или очки защитные и наушники
<artus> или ешо накину и возьму таки наконец нормальный сварочный рукав
<artus> и ваще, хватит у мамки на игрушки денех стрелять :D
<Scrimmer> мама не против
<artus> а игрушки, я уже было раз понакупал в стим за компанию, нивочто не играл, вывод - нафиг надо :D
<Scrimmer> artus: это просто ты неправильный
<artus> угу, старею :D
<Scrimmer> как ты еще не развалился
<artus> да недели 2 тому развалился, но пришлось собратцо обратно
<Scrimmer> artus: я се зато комп обновил, я терь сильный
<Scrimmer> не то что ты
<artus> ааа, а я думал я сильный когда полторы тонны кантовал :D
<Scrimmer> што
<artus> Scrimmer, наркоманиш? завязывай штокать :)
<tagezi> artus: спишь?
<artus> не, смотрю как по идее будут плевать на чьито могилы и жду пока на биржу лайты переведутцо :)
<tagezi> =)
<artus> tagezi, а ты чегйо не спиш то?
<tagezi> artus: мне влом спать.. у меня весь дегб гоова болела от погоды, я дрых потихонбку
<tagezi> сейчас прошла наконец.. я сижу анализатор пытаюсь писать
<tagezi> на баше
<artus> аа, ну в принципе тоже дело полезное
<tagezi> да кому он нужен кроме меня-то?
<artus> ну это уже другой вопрос :D
<tagezi> я набрал в поиске контент-анализатор.. вылизло куча проглам для копипастеров, и ни одной которая реально анализирует контент
<tagezi> у нас нынче наука лесом идёт
<artus> слушай, может мне тебя на досуге озадачить чем нить интересным?
<tagezi> ну, пару вылезло.. одна даже типа под вайном в линухе запускаеться.. но всёравно
<artus> и полезным
<tagezi> artus: ну, попробуй )
<artus> в плане морду красивую в кучу собрать для управлялки станком :)
<tagezi> я не особо сильный, я так, домохозяйка.. но может что-нить напишу
<tagezi> artus: а начем у тебя управлялка?
<artus> ну есть кутевый вариант, есть чето на tcl расписаное, есть еще что то на pyvpc , питоновское понавороченей
<artus> но реально времени нету садитцо и ковырять красивости всякие полезные и нужные
<artus> да и так чтоб красиво вышло )
<tagezi> ну, вот то что между qt и питоновский осталось тайной )
<tagezi> наверное это было на украинском )
<artus> :D
<tagezi> ну, если тебе не жалко, то я могу поковырять, мне хороший опыт будет, но я не обещаю что быстро
<tagezi> и станка у меня нет что бы всё это чудо тестить понормальному (
<tagezi> потому что питон я знаю так.. чисто.. примерно как asm.. вроде читать могу, но писать тяжело.. а все эти либы дополнительные вообще далеко от меня прошли
<tagezi> тсл - ваще с нуля нужно.. он у меня на уровне первый абзац из википедии )
<artus> да станок то и не нужен тебе, так, натянуть управлялку и можно без физических движков погонять
<tagezi> хм.. эмулятор есть?
<artus> не эмулятор, http://www.linuxcnc.org/ глянь
<tagezi> эм.. он же на 10.04 последний
<artus> он компеляется вполне, есть репы, вооот если ты его компильнеш - буду благодарен :) даавно хотел потестить
<artus> а бубунт нету под рукой (
<tagezi> artus: ну, а на ланчпад не залесть?
<tagezi> там же и под сид можно скомпилить
<tagezi> под дебиан сид
<artus> у меня тестинг
<tagezi> лан.. я покопаюсь.. но быстро не обещаю
<artus> да быстро не горит в принципе, я так, может понравится опыт получить да полезное не только себе сделать а и людям которые реально пользуюся )
<tagezi> передсном закачаю образ, завтра потемтирую на вертуалке, погляжу что это такое
<tagezi> и потом посмотрим, может мне это как виндовс будет.. окна окна.. а смысла в них нету )
<tagezi> artus: там вроде морды есть.. или их куча и они разрознены, а ты хочешь одну универсальную?
<artus> я тебе позже покажу надстройку, и что из нее делают :)
<tagezi> угу, хорошо..
#ubuntu-ru 2013-11-03
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<kik11> Привет. Очень нужна помощь. Обновился до 13.10, слетают xmodmap при смене раскладки клавиатуры. Что делать? В чем может быть проблема?
<andrex> kik11, жди когда исправят
<andrex> это баг
<kik11> досадно
<andrex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1245064
<myordo> всем ку
<snql> ку
<myordo> ребята может кто нить по репам подсказать ?
<andrex> большие маленькие сладкие горькие
<myordo> та не.
<myordo> андрекс можно к тебе обратитьсо?
<andrex> !ask > myordo
<ubuntuhelp> myordo, please see my private message
<andrex> нет
<andrex> !q > myordo
<myordo> загрузил синаптик,решил обновить пакеты, он мне пишет :
<myordo> Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<myordo> Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<myordo> Некоторые индексные файлы не скачались. Они были проигнорированы или вместо них были использованы старые версии.
<myordo> может надо что то поправить в адресе или каталоге ?
<myordo> использую версию 12,04
<andrex> нету пакетов для него
<andrex> можеш просто поменять на другой
<andrex> но это может поломать все нафиг
<myordo> как поправить адрес так что бы все было ок ?
<andrex> ппа в /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<myordo> я начинающий линупс
<myordo> пользователь
<andrex> поменять имя твоего дистра на другое очевино же
<myordo> так можно же адрес править из центра приложений или синаптика
<andrex> из того что есть тут http://ppa.launchpad.net/bisigi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<andrex> или выкинуть нафиг тот ппа
<andrex> !faq > myordo
<ubuntuhelp> myordo, please see my private message
<myordo> andrex: подскажи что именно поменять нужно,что на что заменить, я просто новичок. начал только осваивать бунту
<tagezi> первое что нужно поменять, это отношение к операционной системе
<andrex> precise на другое
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> блин.. 10.04 реально была настолько убога? )
<tagezi> она у меня только 800х600 экран делает, и туда ниодно окно не вписываеться
<snql> беда, комп уходит в спящий режим при просмотре фильмов и зачем так жить
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у меня 10.04 работает нормально - 1280х1024, посмотри какой монитор выбран
<SergeyIT> tagezi, летает, кстати, по сравнению с юнити
<tagezi> SergeyIT: по поводу полётов без самнения.. даже просто проги ставит раз в 5 быстрее
<tagezi> там один монитор
<SergeyIT> а он правильно распознался?
<snql> ребят, а можно как-нибудь настроить, чтобы экран не выключался? ну ясное дело, можно режим энергосбережения выключить, тогда он никогда выключаться не будет, но на тех же окнах это сделано намного проще без лишних телодвижений
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: даже 1920x1080 на 10.04 нормально идет. на радеоне с открытыми дровами
<tagezi> vbx? ну не знаю.. вроде дрова для vb чтоят
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/4iZK4
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vbx? ты его в коробке что ли мучаешь
<SergeyIT> у тебя в виртуалке... я не знаю
<tagezi> так что правильно.. обычно он мне ставит 1024х768 в этом случае
<tagezi> ну, а где мне его мучать то?
<tagezi> это ваще ось для ЧПУ =)))
<tagezi> для стонка с чпу, вернее )
<tagezi> на форуме вроде были темы.. пойду читать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а плагины для бокса стоят?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня и виртуалка на весь экран тоже открывалась
<tagezi> да, вроде поставил
<tagezi> хотя наверное нужно ручками попробовать
<tagezi> в 12.04 она сама предлагает драйвер для vb поставить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> host+h попробуй. так кажется полный 'thfy
<tagezi> ну, полный то да.. но он же не увеличит окно мне )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня полный экран, берет разрешение от хоста
<tagezi> угу.. попробовал ) сработало, спасибо
<tagezi> только я перед этим поставил уже кучу всего, и что помогло не понятно ))
<snql> anyone
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по идее, плагин для vbox и гестурес внутри поставить
<tagezi> наверное.. я блин, так и не сделал до конца те лабы что препод нам давал )
<tagezi> быдлоадмин я )
<andrex> ну дык я ваще самоучка)
 * JohnDoe_71Rus не было лаб про виртуальные машины.
<tagezi> я ещё и читать не люблю )
<andrex> а я писать
<SergeyIT> а я учить
<andrex> а я любл бить палкой по рукам :D
<SergeyIT> поэтому у тебя безрукие клиенты
<andrex> мда, согласен, не эффективно...
<andrex> надо стрелять по головам начинать
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/11/01/rockstar/ - негодяи
<Umren> yo
<snql> и самое забавное, что изначально это никого не волнует, до тех пор, пока не появляется возможность урвать кусок побольше
<snql> как-то эграничить это, к примеру, если не поступало притензий в течение двух месяцев, то юридически приколупаться уже было бы невозможно
<tagezi> ну, укрепление мс и огрызка на рынке мобильников - это даже к лучшему
<tagezi> а то гугл как-то вообще рынок стал захватывать.. нельзя устраивать монополии, чем бы она не оправдывалась
<[Raiden]> да, лучше брать с людей отчисления за патенты. Ведь оплачивать их будут покупатели
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> И я в том числе (  Думаю рано или поздно буду менять телефон и пока планирую исклчюительно андройд
<tagezi> естественно с покупателей.. андройд будет стоить дороже, из-за этого будет менее конкурентно способный
<tagezi> но только тот который использует рекламу
<tagezi> ибо все патенты - это подбор рекламмы по поиковым запросам
<snql> я читал, что хотят попробовать смарты с возможностью выбора ос при запуске. глядишь и появится возможность не платить отчисления за ос а поставить ос ту, которую хочешь
<tagezi> snql: мс успел всем впихнуть свой "мегобиос" - так что все всёравно ему будут платить
<[Raiden]> мне как-то не нужен дуалбут совсем на мобиле
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=232788.0
<tagezi> классно
<tagezi> особенно если учесть его сайт...
<snql> закройте тему, html это язык разметки, а не программирования
<snql> тема не в том разделе. и во-вторых к убунту отношения не имеет. ленивый студент пришел сделать лабу
<tagezi> мы ничего не закрываем, а админы форума устроили там детский сад
<snql> решения ржачные, с <td width="48">
<tagezi> snql: видел там тему http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=232193.0
<snql> :) колспаны не, не слышал
<tagezi> ни разу не учебник, не с++ но его в вики просят перенести )
<snql> а потом эти читатели вырастают и пишут книги с++ за 24 часа
<tagezi> да ладно они пишут книги, они начинают писать программы.. свежий софт, как теперь модно говорить
<snql> это не учебник и язык так никто не учит. это из категории "нажми ту кнопочку, а после ту", не осмысливая зачем
<tagezi> snql: там есть тема для обсуждений, можешь почитать и поплакать
<tagezi> они блин простейший алгоритм 2 недели уже делают (
<tagezi> причем их алгоритм реально делает не то что требовалось,они его даже не тестят
<tagezi> нужно открыть тему "Тестеры для программ сделаных на уроках по с++"
<snql> :))
<snql> попытать чтоль удачу с 44 андрюшей на своей китайщине, а вдруг запустится
<snql> правда полдня на сборку придется убить
<snql> собирал может уже кто-нибудь?
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<snql> baronos << пах
<artus> tagezi, вечерка :)
<tagezi> artus: о, да )
<artus> tagezi, день прошол хорошо?
<tagezi> artus: эм, ты с какими это интересами интерисуешься? ))
<artus> ммм, подляну готовлю :D
<tagezi> ваще, плохо наверное.. жену отправил домой, сайм завтра в Питер уеду
<artus> а домой эт куда?
<tagezi> так что грусно как-то.. при том что мы почти не растаёмся, как-то тяжко, не привычно
<tagezi> в Лаппееранту, у нас тепеь там домик
<artus> ух ругнулся , но прикольно)
<tagezi> я на даче, завтра с тестем в Питер уеду
<artus> вобщем сплошные разезды
<tagezi> угу, ну короче как-то так всё..
<artus> а я карасиков только что схрумал и в благодатном настроении :)
<tagezi> а я даже не помню вкус карасей
<artus> tagezi, ну на вкус похоже на карасей :D
<SergeyIT> не люблю рыбу
<artus> SergeyIT, ун и сиди голодный :)
<SergeyIT> ща... у меня всегда есть, чего поесть )
<SergeyIT> да и рыба - это та, которую сам поймаешь - остальное - рыбная колбаса
<tagezi> и не жалко тебе бедных коровок?
<SergeyIT> жалко
<andrex> но себя жалко сильнее:D
<tagezi> себя всегда жалко сильне, это безусловно
<andrex> ну вот, такшто коровки идут на мяско)
<artus> а еще собачки и котики , на пирожки с мяском
<andrex> и мышки
<SergeyIT> а птичек не жалко?
<artus> птичками в тенис играть надо
<SergeyIT> зверь!
<artus> почему сразу :)
<SergeyIT> птичек жалко
<artus> да ниразу
<andrex> я из-за них летом машину мыл раз в 7 чаще
<andrex> такшто пошли они в лес эти птички
<tagezi> голубь не птица
<SergeyIT> andrex, у меня с птичками разногласий не возникало )
<SergeyIT> а курочки не летают
<artus> пинать сильнее надо
<andrex> кур птиц гордый, пока не пнеш не полетит))
<[Raiden]> У  меня тут в соседнем дворе  у подъезда машины ставят, а там провод над этим местом проходит.
<[Raiden]> В общем голубям очень нравится этот провод )
<tagezi> блин, чото я придумать не могу никак алгоритм нормаьный для баша
<tagezi> привык что кнопочкиокошкимышкойжмакжмак
<tagezi> ваще просто, как это всё расслобляет
<[Raiden]> посмотри примеры, полистай адванцед баш програминг. Основное и стиль как бы написания там заданы
<SergeyIT> чукча не читатель..
<[Raiden]> или лучше юзай свои кнопочки и нормальынй язык. Зачем тебе баш )
<[Raiden]> кумл лучше поучи, пригодится быстро писать ифейсы на кути5\кумил )
<[Raiden]> а баш нужен сисадминам недоучкам в основном и немного в домашних целях и то не всегда )
<tagezi> кумл лесом идёт, минимум пока они его до ума не доведут
<tagezi> да и безменя быдлокодеров достаточно
<artus> [Raiden], это авторитетное мнение мега админа-по совместительству ацког опрограммера?
<SergeyIT> tagezi:  нет уж, не отделяйся, а то скучно будет
<[Raiden]> Передайте артусу, что это просто моё мнение.
<andrex> ну в прям как из простоквашино сбежали
<SergeyIT> artus, райден послал тебя
<andrex> сломаный телефон)
<artus> осень, наркоманы мухоморов обелись :D передоз прям зашкаливает :D
<[Raiden]> Я встерчал на этом канале таких. Админов ведущих блог как всё решить на баше. Вместо того как почитать , как то или это нормально делается.
<[Raiden]> да и сам 1 время увлекался и пару раз ловил себя, что то что делает скрипт, уже давно сделано.
<artus> [Raiden], а чего ыт админиш последнее время? примеры написаного тобой инструментария на питоне-перле еще чемто в студию
<[Raiden]> И естественно незавимио о мнеии автора о моём авторитете, я не остаюсь при своём мнении ) Имею право его выражать.
<[Raiden]> автора - артуса*
<artus> ну мое мнение не менялось, наркоманов надо лечить :D
<[Raiden]> остаюсь без не. Я чай короче с мёдом пью, тяжко печатать
<[Raiden]> Я бы ещё заметил что на баше какой-либо графически интерактив не просто написать нормально, всяких там кдиалог, виптайл нехватает. Хотя бы поэтому есть смысл поучить что-то иное. ) Ущербный короче язык, годящийся для склейки нескольких команд
<[Raiden]> в основном.
<tagezi> не вижу ничего плохого в баше.. и кроме того, не вижу ничего плохого, что человек придумывает аналоги
<[Raiden]> Единсвенное приятенй чем те же батники )
<tagezi> линукс был придуман как кастрированая замена юниксу
<[Raiden]> был
<tagezi> что был? да, был придумал велосипед, потому что не устраивал юникс, а потом он стал полноценной системой
<[Raiden]> а сча он уже давн опереплюнул своег ородсвенника и позикс-сщвместимость местами. Под  той же фрибсд линукс иногда приходится эмулировать что бы что-то запустить.
<tagezi> чего плохого в том что люди придумывают вещи?
<[Raiden]> я не говорю что плохо. ПРосто для сохдания хороших вещей есть более мощные средства чем баш
<tagezi> асм в линуксе не популярен (
<tagezi> половина манов не пашет ваще
<tagezi> даи по прерываниям инфы так сибе, к сожалению
<[Raiden]> Хотя иногда и плохо ) Когда люди начинают писать конкретыне кастыли или то что уже сделан о ) И ещё забавней когда это пишется для общего обозрения на личном блоге. ) Типа гуру учит...
<tagezi> учебники вообще не нужны, особенно в блогах
<tagezi> но быш нужен тогда когда нет гуев
<tagezi> а их может не быть очень часто
<tagezi> и кстати, большенство научных програм не имею гуев не потому что их нет, а потому они реально не удобны
<tagezi> а виндовс спцально для таких случаев придумал повершел
<[Raiden]> там на самом деле wsh ещё есть, и можно даже скриптить на вбс и жс. Даже сождавать простые диалоги по аналогии с к\гдиалог
<[Raiden]> Это я на случай, если вы сча будете писат ьо том что там нет ничего )
<tagezi> где нет ничего в файле с матрицей?
<[Raiden]> Я не скрываю кто я. Я домашний пользователь. И ничего не админю. Если ты ситаешь что это  значит, что я не могу выражат ьсвоё мнение - то пройди в тёплые края )
<[Raiden]> Опять артус всё свалил на обсуждение меня. Зря я наверное ему ответил.
<tagezi> выражай..
<[Raiden]> В общем, я считаю что артус переходит на личности и оскорбления, вместо диалога. Поэтому я заявляю что он мне не нравится и мне не нравится что он тут имеет права опа )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вот интересно, и ты и я кидаемся невнятными ссылками, и ты и я пользуем один и тотже стол, и ты и я загоняемся по какойнить хрени, внимание вопрос
<tagezi> почему он меня не домагаеться?
<[Raiden]> Я откуда знаю?
<[Raiden]> Он тут , спроси у него.
<tagezi> да я знаю ответ..
<SergeyIT> tagezi:  ты не рекламируешь
<tagezi> это тебе так, если ваще нечем занять мозг, что ты не о прелестякмл думать не убучу програмитом
<[Raiden]> Я к сожалению не знаю.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, я просто гноблю )
<[Raiden]> что оно от меня хочет )  Я может быть ошибаюсь на каждом шагу, так можно сказать об этом и почему.
<[Raiden]> Но вместо этого переход на личности
<[Raiden]> поэтому я считаю, что он тут не нужен.
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], может потому, что ты всегда "прав"?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Из чего происходит такая мысль твоя?
<SergeyIT> по очучуниям )
<[Raiden]> Если я пишу и никто не возражает, то может и прав. А если не так, то  подскажите где )
<[Raiden]> Это же канал помощи. Артус как-то помог мне сейчас?
<SergeyIT> не получится... читай выше
<[Raiden]> А.. ясно
 * tagezi неверит
<[Raiden]> Тогда да, не пробуй )
<[Raiden]> Может так даже и лучше. Буду сюда приходить и знать что я всегда прав.
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> даже если будешь уходить, то тоже прав )
<[Raiden]> Ну если все хотят, то могу
<[Raiden]> tagezi: собственно этот вброс отвлек от вопроса зачем тебе баш )
<SergeyIT> баш курить - башку губить
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну или что ты хотел на нем реализовать -я это имел в виду.
<[Raiden]> хотя наверное не важно уже.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Ухожу, по крайней мере на пол суток )
<tagezi> да, то что я хочу на нём реализовать я на с++ могу за 15 минут написать )
<tagezi> но мне интересно на башь..
 * tagezi обязательно опубликует эту хрень под лецензией GPLv3 в своём говноблоге и скинет ссылку непосредственно Райдену 
<tagezi> вот, теперь я высказался )
<SergeyIT> а райден сбежал, спит и ворочается, думает - что же ты такое пишешь
<tagezi> да побарабану ) он не хочет понимать почему на него наезжают, а те кто не наезжает, просто игнорит
<tagezi> блин.. вот реально, задача простоя, выковырять слова и сделать словарь фраз из них.. ваще элементарно
<tagezi> на си могу, на паскале могу, на баше не могу
<tagezi> вернее могу, но не так как хочу (
<SergeyIT> а надо?
<tagezi> конечно надо, что за фигня.. такую простую вещь не организовать
<tagezi> райден переключился на форум ))))
<tagezi> сидит там всех попровляет ...
<tagezi> блин, он такой забавный, просто няшка :D
<SergeyIT> такой человек нужен - спать не дает
<tagezi> интересно, если попросить админов сделать дамп форума, они сделают или пошлют?
<SergeyIT> скажут - сделай сам
<tagezi> если самому делать, получаеться долко муторно и не ифективно, ну и кроме того нагрузка на форум, почти бесмысленная
<tagezi> википедия наприме каждый месяц выкладывает дамп
<tagezi> что бы не засоряли эфир
<snql> пс
<snql> есть кто живой?
<tagezi> snql: ну ты же тут уже давно, вроде должен знать что живые тут всегда есть
<tagezi> просто иногда они настолько заняты своим эгом что не хотят сразу ответить, а потом забывают )
<snql> я бы не тупил, не будь у меня половина первого )
<tagezi> калининград? )
<snql> беларусь )
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> snql: ты чего не спишь?
<tagezi> или у вас тоже празник?
<snql> нету праздника, да вот туда зашел, тому отписал, так время и летит
<snql> тут человеку помочь хотел, жалуется, что виджет времени в кедах виснет, да вижу райдена нету
<tagezi> райден на форуме сегодня флудит.. видать обиделся на меня с серёгой )
<tagezi> ещё он обычно заседает в джабере
<tagezi> я туда перестал ходить, там матеряться много, ну и ваще не понятно что.. половина заигнорила вторую половину и ржут над ними
<tagezi> а что значит виснит? и какие кеды?
<snql> [22:57:50] <__KLoN_> у меня в последнее время зачастую виден баг с часами, а точней они почему-то замирают в искаженном или просто в каком-то определенном состоянии и не обновляются пока по ним не нажмёшь, или пока не вылезет уведомление, или ещё какое-нибудь соб
<snql> ытие связанное с плазмой\кедами
<snql> [00:29:35] <__KLoN_> да уже на нескольких последних версиях такое
<tagezi> у него кубунту?
<tagezi> гугл говорит что часы зависают в андройде ))
<snql> :) я не знаю, что у него, пропал
<snql> ладно, спасибо за попытку, пойду спать. нельзя так над организмом измываться, потом припомнит, злопамятный он говорят
<tagezi> давай ночи.. а у него может проблема с дровами на видяху
<tagezi> просто остальные косяки он не замечает
<snql> спасибо
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-27
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<anderx> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<OnkelTem> Что посоветуете в качестве альтернативы Gwenview?
<OnkelTem> Или кто знает какЖ
<OnkelTem> Ж
<OnkelTem> :
<OnkelTem> 1) добавить к thumbs внизу названия файлов или еще лучше - вывести названия файлов в дереве слева?
<OnkelTem> 2) по-умолчанию открывать новую картинку в 100% масштабе
<OnkelTem> Так как сами эти примитивные вопросы свидетельствуют о том, что это не очевидно из интерфейса, а значит программа недо-
<OnkelTem> так что спрашиваю, что можно использовать на KDE _вместо_?
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и теебе
<Sergey_IT> что то совсем тихо - релиз и никого. Совсем народ обандроидился
<Sergey_IT> а оффофф.... только наболюдает уже не первый год... на дисер по психологии наверно материальчик собирает
<Sergey_IT> Offoffoff, я прав?
<tagezi> ну, почему, пищат иногда
<tagezi> кто обновился
<Sergey_IT> а Офф... молчит, пишет наверно... про синдром СергеяИТ
<Sergey_IT> кто обновился молчат... ось не запускается
<tagezi> Бубнение по IRC-протаколу?
<tagezi> =)
<Sergey_IT> убунтение, правильнее
<tagezi> ну не знаю.. может все занимаются своими проектами, я например тоже стал меньше тут общаться, после того как ЛО занялся, а теперь ещё и народ набирается на канале, вопросы по переводам задаёт
<tagezi> так, что особо некогда, может у других тоже самое
<Sergey_IT> наверно... у меня наоборот
<black_ru> Убунту еще существует?
<Sergey_IT> это миф
<UNIm95> Человек усомнился и убунта покарала =)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-28
<artemz> Утра
<Simplar> Здравствуйте, у меня есть ноутбук Samsung Q45. Попытался установить на него драйвера nVidia, но после установки glx и перезагрузки компьютера показывается tty1 и никакого графического интерфейса. В чём беда?
 * andrex пошарил палкой вокруг
<SergeyIT> хорошо не косой
<SergeyIT> во, тагези и палки хватило
<onbot> нету меня)
<artemz> все разбежались
<SergeyIT> спрятались
<RADDyomin> onbot, я тебя вижу
<onbot> черд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> щаз он тебя тоже у видит и применит боевой режим )
<onbot> кто я ? вы шо, шо за режим?
<onbot> лучше подскажите как, виндовс поставить на btrfs)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> форматнуть в ntfs, всего то 2 буквы поменять )
<onbot> а спасиб)
<onbot> щас тока интернет скачаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на дискетку?
<onbot> на стример
<onbot> скушо тут увас както
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бот, расскажи анекдот
 * onbot сидит VHS цифрует, не до анекдотов ему)
<onbot> xD
<onbot> вот нафига, нвидиа убрала аппаратное ускарение в новых дровах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы поддержать nouveau
<onbot> ну и ладно337 скачаю)
<SergeyIT> нвидиа глюкавит
<onbot> нвидиа чет мутит с дровами а мне вот raw данных перегнать на 200 - 300 гигов в норм вид долго очень даж 8ми ядрышками без cuda(
<onbot> @op
<Simplar> бот, расскажи анекдот
<tagezi> лапата
<artemz> Приезжает китайский угольный магнат из провинции в пекин. Встречается со старым знакомым из партии, идут бухать байдзе в чефаньке. Магнат спрашивает партийца а можешь уважить память моего отца и повесить его портрет вместо мао на тяньаньмэнь
<andrex> Два вора пробрались ночью в квартиру Билла Гейтса. Один:
<andrex> - Давай сначала возьмём деньги и драгоценности.
<andrex> Второй, возмущаясь:
<andrex> - Идиот! Сначала надо ему Linux поставить!!!
<gregorijus> добрый вечер
<gregorijus> Поставил минт и винду на комп
<gregorijus> дал кусок диска одной и кусок другой, а остальное оставил под фильмы и музыку
<gregorijus> но это остальное в НТФС и не монтируется
<gregorijus> как автомонтировать?
<tagezi> gregorijus: под виндой?
<gregorijus> ни, под мятой
<tagezi> ну, это наверное на форум мяты нужно задавать вопрос
<gregorijus> тебя-же зацытирую - это та-же убунта только зелёная
<gregorijus> :)
<tagezi> да, но они могли свои баги туда допилить )
<gregorijus> или ваши выпилить :)
<tagezi> в этом суть всех дистров.. например, убунту берёт дебиан,и впиливает туда свои баги, получает, утопического однорогого барана, потом Минт берёт убунту и впиливает туда ещё багов, и мы получает утопического однорогого барана с зеленоватой ш
<gregorijus> эт только я каракатицы вижу иль у другие?
<tagezi> кстати из зелёных, мне наверное больше всего нравиться суся
<tagezi> хотя, я её на железе не гонял, только в виртуалке, но ощущения приятные
<gregorijus> а знаешь какой-нибудь русский форум мяты?
<tagezi> http://www.mintlinux.ru/forum
<tagezi> чем не форйм?
<tagezi> у*
<gregorijus> проблема форума - молчание, а тут как-то намозолить можно
<artemz> Всем спокойной ночи
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> и тебе
<stanislav> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-29
<somebody> Доброй ночи. У меня рушится 14.10 при попытке установить систему с живой флешки, которую я сегодня создал из официального Исо образа. Команда, на которой все умирает "noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true persistent file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash -- mayb
<somebody> Кто нибудь сталкивался с подобным?
<tagezi> да никто не ставит 14.10
<tagezi> зачем она вообще нужна?
<tagezi> somebody: пиши багрепорт каноникал
<somebody> Да написал уже.
<somebody> Вижу, что более конкретных идей нет. Спокойной ночи.
<somebody> Окей. Не особе вежливому чуваку, спрашивавшему меня "кому нужна 14.10?" и предлагавшему решить проблему установкой с живого диска 14.04.01 ответственно могу заявить -- сударь, спасибо за идею, но вы были не правы. Инсталлер ломается с совершенно 
<somebody> Может быть дело в том, что я в обоих случаях запускал создание живой ЮСБ с так называемым "персистентс файл", чтобы она сохраняла изменения между запусками, никто не владеет вопросом?
<theKrnlM_> hi all
<artemz> Утра
<theKrnlM_> vodka, matreshka - horosho!
<theKrnlM_> yeah!
<artemz> Hey
<artemz> russian, do you speak it
<theKrnlM_> what?
<theKrnlM_> emmmm...
<artemz> I see
<theKrnlM_> не выкобенивайся. бухай, еби - отдыхай.
<theKrnlM_> my friend teach me russka'
<artemz> Бухать нельзя, у тян месячные, отдыхаю в автобусе по пути на работу
<theKrnlM_> не выкобенивайся - what is&
<theKrnlM_> ?
<theKrnlM_> тят - girl?
<artemz> yep
<artemz> -chan
<theKrnlM_> russa hard lang
<theKrnlM_> my friend send me "шаурма" - what it is
<theKrnlM_> ?
<artemz> Шаурма - a kind of doner kebab
<artemz> Не выкобенивайся — dont show off, stop circlejerking
<theKrnlM_> чё эта обезьяна не русская тут понаписала?
<theKrnlM_> Вы когда-нибудь издевались над человеком, а ему это всё нравилось и он считал, что над ним не прикалываюсь.
<theKrnlM_> тут фотку можно скинуть этого папуаса?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты работал с редмайн?
<tagezi> redmine
<somebody> Никто не подскажет, как обойти ошибку "failed to load com32 file gfxboot.c32" в альтернативном инсталлере?
<somebody> Если бы это был нормальный 12.04.5, можно было бы написать  'live' и он бы загрузился, но там такая опция не работает.
<UNIm95> tagezi: да. и мне это не особо понравилось
<tagezi> UNIm95: а ты его прикручивал к ... эм
<tagezi> органайзеру на локальной машине
<UNIm95> В смысле к ...? Я его как веб сервис настраивал.
<tagezi> не, он уже насроеный есть у проекта ЛО
<tagezi> я просто хочу его к Корганайзеру прикрутить
<tagezi> чтобы у меня календарик был на локальной машине, и мне нужно было лазить постоянно на редмайн
<UNIm95> Ищи в редмайне iCal ссылку
<UNIm95> или webdav
<UNIm95> про второй протокол могу ошибаться
<tagezi> UNIm95: спасибо
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://www.redmine.org/issues/1077
<UNIm95> Вроде запилено на 90%
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> и тебе
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-30
<anderx> tagezi: пинает меня гад) даж отдохнуть недаеть...
<myordo> приветы
<artus> утра
<anderx> artus: вечера
<artus> anderx, уговорил ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обновил делюгу, а она перестала запускаться. пришлось на ланчпаде прошлую версию искать
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: выкинь эту хрень. она пароли палит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: я давно не пользуюсь трекерами с паролями. на рутрекере его вроде за другое невзлюбили
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: как раз из-за этого
<UNIm95> http://geektimes.ru/post/240836/
<UNIm95> Теперь все официально: макбуки=гейбуки
<tagezi> UNIm95: надо подавать жалобу на пропаганду )
<UNIm95> tagezi: но-но-но!
<UNIm95> Я юзаю Thikpad
<tagezi> да это идиотизм, гордится психологическими отклонениями и пропагандировать их
<tagezi> "Я горд что у меня вегето-сосудистая дистония" )
<tagezi> или грибок ногтей, кожный зуд..
<tagezi> бред
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40967
<tagezi> а изначально это выглядтло так http://myooo.ru/content/view/241/129/
<tagezi> =))) вот кем после этого назвать макса? )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Активным юзером макбука
<ravenstalker1> Добрый день. Есть вопрос. Может кто быстро подскажет. Есть сервак на Ubuntu который работает почтовиком гейтом и DNS (Bind) Все работает на отлично, есть только одно "но" которое я не могу решить. На серваке не разрешаются адреса по именам
<ravenstalker1> при этом nslookup и host -v работают на отлично для 127,0,0,1
<ravenstalker1> а вот пинги не проходят и достучатся до сервака невозможно
<ravenstalker1> может кто скажет где я тупонул?
<UNIm95> ravenstalker1: так этоже локалхост
<ravenstalker1> сек
<ravenstalker1> :~$ ping ubuntu.com
<ravenstalker1> ping: unknown host ubuntu.com
<ravenstalker1> :~$ nslookup ubuntu.com
<ravenstalker1> Server:		127.0.0.1
<ravenstalker1> Address:	127.0.0.1#53
<ravenstalker1> Non-authoritative answer:
<ravenstalker1> Name:	ubuntu.com
<ravenstalker1> Address: 91.189.94.156
<UNIm95> ravenstalker1: По IP адресу заходит?
<UNIm95> +в системе обновлены днсы?
<ravenstalker1> UNIm95 да
<ravenstalker1> UNIm95 всмысле?
<ravenstalker1> +в системе обновлены днсы?
<UNIm95> Fandarzalar: покажи /etc/network/interfaces
<UNIm95> !paste:Fandarzalar
<UNIm95> !paste|Fandarzalar
<ubuntuhelp> Fandarzalar: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<Fandarzalar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8747291/
<UNIm95> Fandarzalar: dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 Во двух соединениях. если пинги по именам пойдут то проблемы в бинде
<UNIm95> и тогда надо прицепиться к логу bind через tail -f и смотреть что говорит бинд при попытке достучаться до сервера
<UNIm95> как вариант проблема в серваки с которого ты берёшь днс
<Fandarzalar> Я думаю я где-то с конфигом чего то налажал.. ПОтому как сервак работает довольно давно
<Fandarzalar> И на других машинах все норм.
<ravenstalker> Просто к ней касаюсь редко.. На ней почтовик крутится
<ravenstalker> с ним все ок
<UNIm95> ravenstalker: так и не трогай
<UNIm95> если работает
<UNIm95> оптимизатор хренов
<ravenstalker> :-/
<ravenstalker> Мне нужно его реконфигурировать
<UNIm95> tagezi: Твое сообщение с опеннета удалили.
<tagezi> UNIm95: да пофигу
<tagezi> Макс однозначно пользователь Макбука
<tagezi> UNIm95: какой тип сервера у гугл драйв?
<tagezi> http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/tipps/2073444/google_drive_direktzugriff_mit_libreoffice/
<UNIm95> tagezi: В смысле?
<UNIm95> Тебе к переводу помощь нужна?
<tagezi> не, мне нужно понять что они хотят от меня
<tagezi> хочу настроить себе прямой доступ, а типа сервера такого нет
<UNIm95> tagezi: меня смущает линк на 5-й фотке
<UNIm95> там не угл
<UNIm95> гугл*
<tagezi> UNIm95: эм.. всмысле?
<tagezi> https://developers.google.com/speed/libraries/devguide
<UNIm95> tagezi: ок. привык к api.twitter.com и api.facebook.com
<tagezi> ну.. я не знаю.. это вроде гугловкий сервис для всех апияев
<UNIm95> tagezi: я тоже не нашёл google drive в списке
<artus> неспать
<Sergey_IT> жестоко.... не храпеть, хотя бы
<artus> ну можно храпеть, но не спать )
<tagezi> привет, пропажа )
<artus> чето надо ноут кой нить завалящий купить, а всякие атомы о 10" с гигом рама не возбуждають ((
<artus> я непропажааа, ку тагезя
<artus> а ThinkPad X100e по вкусной цене ушоль паходу прям испадноса ((
<UNIm95> artus: ищи х201
<artus> о, а никто на канал крютящий астериски не забегал часом? окромя андрюхи канешн
<UNIm95> последний малыш с нормальной клавой
<artus> UNIm95, ммм, чет нима как то
<UNIm95> artus: а где ищешь?
<artus> хотя есть, но чето как то нунафиг по такой цене
<artus> мне жеж так, удаленно ссхашить , на планшетке то ешо удобство конфиги набивать
<artus> да и в свете приоритета скопить на эндурик - как то или одну цацку - или другую :D
<Sergey_IT> да нормально атом
<artus> ну только не с разрешением 1200 на 600 и гигом рама
<artus> хотя они же вроде как в долгоиграбельности выигрывают , эть да, плюс
<artus> о, Lenovo x100e таки есть
<Sergey_IT> 1024-600 2 Гб (сразу поставил) - 5 лет
<Sergey_IT> 4,5 года (. 4-5 часов работает
<artus> HD3200 как карточка гуд?
<Sergey_IT> мне и 3150 gma хватает
<artus> ну я в плане траблов с линухами не имеет , чейто хочетцо безгеморойного ))
<Sergey_IT> да вроде нет проблем, кроме gma3600, хотя с hd темы были
<artus> сереж, а у тебя чего за зверь?
<Sergey_IT> самсунг n210
<Sergey_IT> но самсунгов теперь нет и зря
<artus> н150 попадался, с 3жешечкой и гсм модулем, но как то незнаю, невпечатляют меня они, старая душевная травма от попавшего когдато в руки R40, нунафиг самсуни
<Sergey_IT> я не жалуюсь, hdd на ssd поменял, теперь ничего не крутится, кроме карлсона
<artus> осталось карлсона на радиатор сменить )))
<Sergey_IT> сменил бы, если было на что
<artus> меняй на водянку :D
<Sergey_IT> хотя карлсона почти не слышно
<Sergey_IT> вода плохо - фреон надо
<artus> гелий?
<Sergey_IT> не удержать - улетит
<artus> а ты жидкий бери, авось не уплывет ))
<Sergey_IT> только полупроводники в диэлектрики превратятся
<Sergey_IT> artus, замерз?
<UNIm95> artus: hd3200 без проприетарных дров
<UNIm95> жрет батарейку
<Sergey_IT> откуда инфа?
<artus> UNIm95, сильносильно? или терпимо?
<artus> Sergey_IT, есть маленько, чейто примораживает меня
<UNIm95> У меня 5145(разогнанная 4570) на открытом драйвере при живом аккуме вместо 2,5 часов работы дох за час
<UNIm95> так что лучше или интел брать
<UNIm95> причем не 3150
<UNIm95> а что либо повеселей
<Sergey_IT> 3150 сейчас и нет
<Sergey_IT> так если не играть, чем интел не устраивает?
<artus> а вдрухх? :D
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: термопастой под крышкой процессора
<artus> хотя какая там игра, но , чето адин фиг эти гма как то тупят на онлайнвидявках
<artus> хотя может то мне такие попадались
<UNIm95> gma 950 хреновые
<UNIm95> но то что в новых процах есть
<artus> 950 вообще ниочем ((
<UNIm95> это очень неплохие видюхи для повседневки
<Sergey_IT> мой онлайн тянет, но только до HD
<artus> ммм, а смысл ниже 720 смотреть вообще ?
<artus> если не фул то хотяб 720 без намека на тормоза, эт я понимаю
<Sergey_IT> да смотреть то нечего
<artus> ну незнаю, я на fs пасусь)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-31
<UNIm95> tagezi:  а чего тебе сразу войс лепят?
<tagezi> я через вебморду
<tagezi> у меня глючит IRC-протокол на линии, насколько я понял, переодически просто не возможно сидеть
<andrex> войс какой войс?
<UNIm95> andrex: Который ты убрал
<SergeyIT> tagezi, гляди, как бы тебе андрекс еще чего не отрезал
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да он мен вообще обижает постоянно, то палкой ткнёт, то отрежет чего-нить :'(
<andrex> а нефиг кресты таскать тут)
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> у когонить есть инват на Хабре?
<tagezi> кто у нас любитель Хабра? ))
<andrex> не я)
<andrex> както хотел стату накатать да перехотел потом)
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Если найдёшь пришли и мне.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> и тебе, бубнилка )
<Sergey_IT> побубнить то не дают (
<tagezi> ну кто же тебе не даёт побубнить? ))
<Sergey_IT> так все спять, смысла нет )
 * tagezi развёл руками
<Sergey_IT> можешь руки свести, хватит )
<tagezi> =)))
<Sergey_IT> скучно... вот навигатор новый купил, думаю, что с ним сделать
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а зачем купил?
<Sergey_IT> старый забарахлил (
<tagezi> а я сегодня пытаюсь отдыхать
<tagezi> чо-то хреново получается
<Sergey_IT> а мы успеем - 4 выходных
<tagezi> да, я не про работу, я про ЛО
<tagezi> выходных пока почти и не было
<Sergey_IT> переключись на другое, помогает
<tagezi> так не дают.. привлёк ещё 3 редакторов к переводу, теперь нужно разгребать.. хорошо хоть один из них английский знает )
<tagezi> ещё бы не французы этот текст писали, а то всё чрез одно место объяснено
<Sergey_IT> я бы за такое не взялся, нудная работа... лучше бит влево - бит вправо
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, да.. жутко нудная,и тяжелая.. но нужная
<tagezi> я тоже хочу начать код писать, но документация сегодня нужнее чем иправление мелких багов
<tagezi> ЛО работает, и в принципе, для большинства стабильно, так что пользы от моих патчей будет не очень большая, а вот документации на русском нет
<Sergey_IT> у меня все на аглицком, привык
<tagezi> большинство русских не знают английского
<Sergey_IT> а я русских терминов не понимаю (
<tagezi> я тоже привык документацию читать на английском, в принципе
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: о, перевод терминов это отдельная пестня )
<Sergey_IT> знаю, когда программером работал, у нас софт на 7 языках был
<Sergey_IT> я тулзу для перевода делал, термины и выражения из msdn брал
<Sergey_IT> там это удобно было, текстовая база ресурсрв была
<tagezi> куда ты меня послал? =)
<Sergey_IT> жаль в линуксе нет такого
<Sergey_IT> а что такого, возьми МС офис ресурсы на рус/анг. и посмотри
<tagezi> не совсем так, дело в том, что даже в интерфейсе МСО одна и таже функция названа по разному
<tagezi> поступать также по идиотски, как они, я не хочу
<Sergey_IT> раньше вроде более-менее было, но я давно не видел офиса
<tagezi> да я этим летом копал МСО 2010, ужаснулся.. в 2013 вообще жуть страшная, они там даже повторы слов и грамматические ошибки допускают
<Sergey_IT> значит гниют, обычное дело... новые люди пришли, а уровень падает
<tagezi> ну, уних вообще сервис упал.. они ошибки перестали исправлять, поддержка у них на уровень упала
<tagezi> короче они делают всё, что бы ЛО их вытеснил с рынка ))
<tagezi> ща вернусь
<tagezi> ак лучше
<tagezi> так
<Sergey_IT> спать пора
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-01
 * andrex kicks tagezi with a horse
<tagezi> даё нормально посижу, пока сеть не глюканула )
<tagezi> дай*
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> кстати
<andrex> s
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<Leagnus> народ, скока Гиг на Убунту кто под подкачку и под home оставляет?
<andrex> ./ 40 swap ram*2 /home все остальное
<andrex> такс
<andrex> у мну вопрос такой была база мускуля с данными и тут куяк и она пустая че за тарбл?
<Leagnus> truncate...
<andrex> если оно самое то эт жесть)
<ilya> привет
<BalTun> у меня xfce (xubuntu). Когда закрываю крышку - ноутбук уходит в сон. Когда открываю - возвращается. При возвращении из сна он в каком-то непонятном мне порядке выводит то одно, то другое, то третье окно разблокировки для ввода пароля. Т.е. всего их 3 разных. Приче
<BalTun> м бывает что вводишь в одно окно что-то, оно исчезает и появляется другое, в котором тоже нужно ввести пароль. А одно из этих 3х окон вообще не воспринимает ввод пароля, т.е. считает его неправильным. Т.е. когда оно появляется - можно смело перезагружать ко
<BalTun> мпьютер - другое не помогает. Подскажите, как навести у себя порядок в окнах блокировки/разблокировки и как оставить только одну программу?
<stanislav> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<gregorijus> Добрый вечер. Как сконфигурировать вифи МФУ на Минт?
<gregorijus> Никак не доходит...
<UNIm95> gregorijus: больше информации
<gregorijus> минт киана 17, HP LaserJet Pro M125nw, по усб работает, по вифи я дундук..
<gregorijus> вифи модем dlink dir 301
<gregorijus> там наверное в самом мфу надо ковыряться?
<gregorijus> когда в компе нажму значёк вифи, принтер там виден - только когда его там нажму, весь интернет пропадаеет
<UNIm95> gregorijus: А у тебя принтер работает роутером?
<gregorijus> а как проверить?
<UNIm95> То есть ты сарказма не учуял?
<gregorijus> исдеваетесь, да? Ну да ладно, важно чтоб помогли, остальное переживём :P
<UNIm95> gregorijus: Тебе надо настроить принтер как сетевой
<UNIm95> со статичным ip
<gregorijus> т.ы. ковыряться в настройках самого принтера?
<UNIm95> после чего сказать минту какой у него ip
<UNIm95> а как иначе?
<gregorijus> <UNIm95> который IP прописывать в МФУ? У меня вроде один от самой антенны интернета, а другой от роутера...
<UNIm95> Тебе надо включи МФУ в свою сеть со статичным IP. Потом этот IP скормить программе настройки сетевых принтеров.
<gregorijus> <UNIm95> вроде сделал. Где искать эту программу?
<UNIm95> gregorijus: в xubuntu она а меню-система печать.
<UNIm95> в минте хз
<gregorijus> ага, нашёл, к выбору представляют 3: hp linux imaging and printing (HPLIP), 2)App socket Jet Direct сетевой принтер DNS-SD и 3) App socket Jet Direct
<Leagnus> ребят, кто-нить простым языком может объяснить, что такое HIPS?
<gregorijus> <UNIm95> СПАСИБО!!! С умным человеком сам ко всему довёл. Спасибо!!!
<UNIm95> Leagnus: Бёдра. Красивая часть тела девушек.
<Leagnus> вот фетишист... а зубы как же, а груди, а всё остальное?
<UNIm95> Leagnus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OrL40Uj_3I
<UNIm95> Leagnus: ты еще более фетешист чем я
<Leagnus> а я робота люблю...
<UNIm95> Leagnus: тебе надо бы к врачу
<Leagnus> интересно, какой врач лечит от недостатка чувства юмора
<artemz> тест
<ubuntuhelp> artemz, Ну понг, и что?
<artemz> ubuntuhelp: ничего
<evgenius123> сломался grub. при попытке вовстановления с live-cd пишет failed to get canonical path of `/cow'
<evgenius123> подскажите, как быть
<evgenius123> есть кто на канале?
<BalTun> всем доброй ночи
<BalTun> это действительно русский канал?
<evgenius123> да, русский. но мне не отвечают
<evgenius123> а у меня проблема, которую я решить не могу
<baltun_android> Привет
<baltun_android> У меня на xfce вместо индикатора заряда баттареи показывает иконку мыши. Как исправить глюк?
<artus> бу
<UNIm95> baltun Да русский
<UNIm95> baltun_android: может сам такую иконку назначил?
<BalTun> может и сам как-то действительно, только как обратно поменять?
<BalTun> главное при полном заряде нормально показывает
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<artus> UNIm95, ку, а чегой ты про GMA 3600 скажеш?
<UNIm95> BalTun: Это ошибка в теме иконок. Ищи среди иконок.
<UNIm95> artus там ускорение идёт за счет видюшки от broadcom
<UNIm95> А там еще хуже
<artus> ну в смысле вообще все пичаль пичальная? ))
<UNIm95> artus: для броадкома открытые дрова это файл с линками на блобы
<artus> давай абстрагируемся от фалов и линков, сама по себе карточка в комплекте к 6-8 часам автономки для серфа и иже с ним адекватно?
<UNIm95> artus: вроде даже 720 не тянет
<UNIm95> или надо так долго ковыряться что будешь проклинать эти 6 часов
<UNIm95> artus: на форуме тема уже на 122 страницы
<artus> ну на хабре вроде как рассосано, главное pae ядро не юзать , ладно, эть все лирика, спс за мнение ))
<UNIm95> artus: Мне даже ати/амд больше нравятся чем броадкомавская хрень
#ubuntu-ru 2014-11-02
<BalTun> UNIm95:  я попробовал поменять тему, иконки разные, но смысл один - отображается вместо иконки батарейки - иконка мыши и наоборот
<UNIm95> BalTun: Ищи эту иконку в системе
<UNIm95> хз как
<BalTun> там не иконку по-моему, а её обозначение
<BalTun> какой-то идентификатор что-ли
<UNIm95> Все иконки хранятся в виде png или svg файлов
<UNIm95> можешь попытаться через гугл картинки найти название
<UNIm95> а потом найти ее в системе
<Guest007> Приветствую всех, подскажите пожалуйста почему в убунту с xfce может быть недоступен в настройках менеджера питания режим гибернации (спящий), также как и в меню выбора варианта системных действий, только ждущий режим?
<Svetlana> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation - размазня по этому вопросу
<Svetlana> чем-то из этого я пользовалась 2 года назад, но уже начисто забыла
<Guest007> Svetlana, спасибо, сейчас попытаюсь вычитать что-нить
<[Green]> привет всем
<UNIm95> [Green]:  и тебе не хворать
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<gregorijus> Добрый вечер. Как сделать, чтобы при просмотре фильма не угасал экран? минт 17
<andrex> в настройках плеера или экрана отрубить, хотя фз щас даже при просмотре флешек экран не гаснет
<UNIm95> andrex: так он давно ушёл
<aleksei`> вечер
<tagezi> ку
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<aleksei`> эхх, kdenlive - круто, но нудно ...
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-26
<svetlana> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43191 / Джонатан Риддел уходит из проекта Kubuntu - Риддел занимался проектом десять лет. В качестве причины ухода называется невозможность работы над проектом в условиях текущей политики компании Canonical. Если общая идеология
<svetlana> сообщества разработчиков СПО подразумевает возможность делиться кодом и использовать то, что создаётся на основе их труда, то компания Canonical идёт вопреки этому принципу и вводит в практику необходимость получения специальной лицензии при
<svetlana> желании использовать бинарные пакеты из репозиториев Ubuntu в сторонних проектах.
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/license-of-new-help-files-td4164342.html
<tagezi> дубовицкой делать нечего походу в жизни
<SergeyIT> утра
<andrex> тра
<tagezi> ра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а
<SergeyIT> с утра -> арту'c
<tagezi> )
<andrex> сутра
<andrex> расту)
 * andrex совсем с катушек съежает)
<RfADdlS> Excuse me. Can you read this? У меня правильно настроена кодировка?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правильно
<RfADdlS> JohnDoe_71Rus: Спасибо.
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.2.4; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.3-rc7.
<kyshtynbai> 15.10 ставили? как там йунити ?
<andrex> юнити фз гном норм :D
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-27
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> присоединяюсь к предыдущему оратору
<JohnDoe_71Rus> догонем и перегонем
<dmitriy0704> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<nless> last
<tagezi> andrex: слыш
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-28
<andrex> tagezi: неслышЬ)
<andrex> чет ведра зачастили тока 4.2.4 было уже 4.2.5
<JohnDoe_71Rus> набрали темп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты разве апстрим всегда собираешь?
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> память сдохла (
<tagezi> первый раз в жизни
<Leagnus> прив! все планки или у тебя одна?
<andrex> бу! на
<andrex> компутер склерозой заболел)
<tagezi> Leagnus: одна сдохла
<tagezi> пришлось старую втыкать, медленную
<tagezi> andrex: ты чего летаешь по ночам?
<Leagnus> дык хто жеж дохлую клячу с здоровой в одну упряжь ставит?
<andrex> фз я не поню)
<tagezi> Leagnus: всмысле?
<Leagnus> я думал, они у тебя вместе - дуал ченнел
<tagezi> Leagnus: откуда я тебе свежую возьму? была старая, я старую и воткнул, она сдохла, я воткнул ещё старее
<tagezi> теперь у меня новая и очень старая в одном флаконе
<andrex> подумаеш
<andrex> будут обе работать на одной частоте и все)
<tagezi> тормозить стало только немного.. потому что у очень старой очень медленная скорость
<andrex> а что говорят разные планки меду собой не совместимы, чет не встречал такого)
<tagezi> да это не к ддр3 отностится.. эти действительно понижают частоту по нижней и пашут
<artemz> День добрый
<tagezi> ку
<SergeyIT> где?
<artemz> Да везде
<SergeyIT> это значит - нигде (
<artemz> Мне HR один нахаляву перевели резюме на английский. Пора заняться рашкозамещением
<SergeyIT> на галеры?
<tagezi> artemz: зачем тебе резюме на английском, если ты его не знаешь?
<andrex> матрешки продавать
<artemz> Письменно знаю, устно путаюсь в показаниях
<tagezi> тебе резюме устно переводили? )))
<tagezi> если бы ты владел английским, сам и перевёл
<artemz> Да, хочу галеру сменить. Тут 12к в год полетят, а на бездуховных 200
<SergeyIT> помню одного американца(студент), продавал матрешки на невском не зная русского
<artemz> Самому лень
<tagezi> забей.. меньше 60 IBT сплошное мучение с иностранцами работать
<artemz> Профдеформация
<artemz> Ничего, я вольюсь
<SergeyIT> не уверен, есть знакомые, которые не смогли
<artemz> Я ж в Китай влился, вполне себя местным чувствовал
<tagezi> SergeyIT: он хочет стать спонсором вазинового завода ))
<SergeyIT> artemz: а почему в прошедшем времени?
<tagezi> artemz: дело твоё... я просто работаю в англоязычном сообществе, каждый день общаться приходится
<artemz> SergeyIT: надоели болезни и отсутствие перспектив по гражданству даже с учетом близкого знакомства с местными партийцами плюс отсутствие интернета зарубежного
<SergeyIT> а говоришь влился
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: пользуй анонимные прокси, и будет тебе инторнет загранишный
<artemz> Лол
<SergeyIT> вот мой однокашник 24 года в японии, вот он влился, аж на японца стал похож
<artemz> В Китае не работает ни впн ни тор ни и2п ни туннелирование через ссш
<artemz> Какие такие прокси
<tagezi> надо было черные очки носить, тогда бы не так сильно щурился ))
<artemz> Там не надо щуриться
<SergeyIT> tagezi, англоязычное, говоришь... как то в Англии присутствовал при разговоре местных, ничего не понял... потом объяснили - один был англичанином, другой ирландцем, а третий шотландце
<tagezi> SergeyIT: дада, сложнее всего понимать итальянцев
<tagezi> они вообще на каком-то итальянском английском говорят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> итальянцев по-английски :)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не, они каждый на своем говорили...
<tagezi> у меня первое время мозг взрывался от них
<tagezi> ааа.. ну это диалекты.. это просто не уверное владенее английским
<SergeyIT> они все лекции в Кембридже читали на чистейшем английском )
<tagezi> да для русского уха это всёравно разные языки.. это как для иностранца Сибирский выговор и Питерский, он нихрена понимать не будет, хотя для нас чаще всего даже не заметна разница.. ну только по некоторым словам
<SergeyIT> так, когда со мной говорили, я все понимал - классический английский.
<tagezi> с не англоязычными сложнее, они строют фразы не правильно, используют не совсем корректные по смыслу слова, чтобы перевести приходится сначала выправить у себя в голове граматику фразы, а затем понять что он хотел сказать вот этим словом
<tagezi> SergeyIT: они старались просто ))
<SergeyIT> кстати, тяжелее всего мне было понимать японцев
<tagezi> в ТДФ директор по маркетингу итало Вержини. Я даже не могу казать что он плохо знает английский. У него есть статьи которые читаются очень легко. Но когда он пытается написать что-то эмоциональное, его фразы выносят мне мозг на раз-два... такое ощущение
<tagezi> что он шифровки пишет
<SergeyIT> интересно, как он воспринимает твой аглицкий...
<tagezi> artemz: это всё к тому, что знание технического английского - это не гарантия того что ты будешь понимать
<tagezi> SergeyIT: они уже все привыкли ))
<tagezi> я граматику учил по учебнику кембриджа, так что они быстро привыкли.. им только не нравиться что я сокращений мало делаю
<SergeyIT> технический русский (не водопроводный) тоже тяжело понять
<SergeyIT> а про нетехнический молчу
<tagezi> ну технический не сложно.. там порядко 500 слов всего нужно понимать, остальное само срастается.. там и знания языка особо не нужно
<SergeyIT> кстати, как то француз приезжал, его английский плохо понимали... я попросил объянить по французски (когда то его знал), он сказал - не поможет... и оказалось, что на его родном это было вообще непереводимо
<tagezi> SergeyIT: кстати, это чего тебе не нравиться мой английский? )))
<SergeyIT> а мне английский, в принципе, не нравится )
<tagezi> ))
<SergeyIT> хотя учил компы и фортран по английской документации, не зная языка )
<tagezi> ну, у меня выбора уже нет  особо, жена начинает говорить на русском хуже чем я на английском.. вчера приходилось ей подсказывать слова ))
<CARCASS> привет
<tagezi> ку
<CARCASS> помогите с проблемой "квадратики вместо русских букв в ubuntu server" ))
<CARCASS> рецепт мне известен, однако после ребута всё снова плохо
<tagezi> ну значит нужно в конфиге это сделать, а не для одной консоли
<tagezi> в томже рецепте об этом говориться
<CARCASS> может, я недостаточно развернутый рецепт юзаю )
<CARCASS> что за конфиг?
<CARCASS> я прописываю FRAMEBUFFER=Y в /etc/initramfs/initramfs.conf, после чего делаю update-initramfs -u
<CARCASS> и до ребута всё с консолью хорошо
<CARCASS> через ssh и после ребута всё хорошо, и до применения рецепта, но бесит, что c tty1 такие траблы
<CARCASS> пардон, /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<SergeyIT> это читал http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/russian_font_in_console
<SergeyIT> и еще http://ekorshunov.blogspot.ru/2013/08/ubuntu-server-1204.html
<CARCASS> да, как раз так и сделал
<CARCASS> за исключением совета прописать setupcon в  /etc/rc.local
<CARCASS> потому что первая инструкция ругает этот метод )
<CARCASS> хотя, видимо, придется это сделать
<SergeyIT> я в несерверной давно когда-то так делал
<CARCASS> Да, прописать setupcon в  /etc/rc.local - помогло
<CARCASS> просле ребута работает тот шрифт, который я настраивал через sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<CARCASS> и кириллица нормально отображается
<CARCASS> ладно, спасибо )
<CARCASS> пока всем
<oles_> всем привет
<oles_> что делать с дерганьем прокрутки при скролле мыши в конселе?
<oles_> задолбался уже с этим
<oles_> причем дергается только в konsole похоже
<buriedalive> юзаю konsole, не понимаю, что значит дёрганье прокрутки
<oles_> ну представь что у тебя там куча информации и ты хочешь пролистать вверх например
<oles_> наводишь на нее мышку и скроллишь колесиком
<oles_> а оно то как прокрутит на 10 страниц вверх
<oles_> или не в ту сторону
<oles_> лагает короче
<SergeyIT> не используй konsole - самое простое
<buriedalive> но правда у меня konsole в родных кедах
<buriedalive> никогда не было таких проблем
<buriedalive> там в настройках профиля konsole, есть настройки скроллинга
<buriedalive> у меня там fixed size scrollback 1000 lines
<buriedalive> покрути там чо нить
<SergeyIT> так это сколько строк запоминать вроде
<oles_> ну так можно и до неиспользуйлинукс дойти
<oles_> или до неиспользуй компьютер
<oles_> консоле мой любимый эмулятор терминала уже давно им пользуюсь
<buriedalive> oles_ я специально много раз ls -l набрал
<buriedalive> не смог воспроизвести твои артефакты
<buriedalive> всё норм крутит
<buriedalive> oles_ может быть тогда попробуешь в de kde konsole?
<buriedalive> посмотрим чо там, как себя вести будет
<oles_> buriedalive, да у меня оно в виртуалке а кде очень хочет ускорение видимо и работает очень скверно
<buriedalive> аа ну вот, виртуалка значит
<buriedalive> а ты не уточнил это
<buriedalive> ты дрова гостевой машины ставил?
<buriedalive> для qemu-kvm например virtio, в virtualbox свои тож
<oles_> buriedalive, да все установлено
<oles_> виртуалбокс
<oles_> 5.0.0
<tagezi> oles_: а что у тебя за машина?
<oles_> tagezi, lenovo y50
<oles_> драйвера на видео проприетарные
<tagezi> странно, на твоей машинке оно летать должно даже в виртуалке
<tagezi> вообще, для кде достаточно одно полного процессора и 1,5 гига памяти
<tagezi> oles_: ты когда ставил ВБ, поставил дополнения?
<oles_> tagezi, кеды падают сразу почти и работать с ними невозможно
<oles_> но надо заметить кеды 5 которые
<buriedalive> кеды 5 то пока не юзай, тестируется всё
<oles_> хотя пользоваться ими в виртуалке смысла не вижу поэтому используют lxde
<buriedalive> ты тестируешь?
<tagezi> oles_: так есть дополнения или нет? )
<oles_> ставил конечно
<tagezi> они встали?
<oles_> да
<tagezi> тоесть ты флешку можешь прицепить прям в гостивую ось?
<buriedalive> как ставил, oles_ , опиши вкратце процесс инсталляции
<oles_> могу
<tagezi> тогда чудеса чудесатые
<oles_> почему
<tagezi> потому что если дополнения встали, то дрова пробрасываются
<oles_> ну вероятно не драйверах дело
<tagezi> если у тебя в гостевой оси стят дрова для ВБ, то долно всё работать
<oles_> в других эмуляторах и программах нормально скролл работает
<oles_> только в консоле
<oles_> хренотень какаято
<tagezi> а только невчем... или дело в самом кде 5, но тогда только багрепорты
<oles_> ну я использую только консоле сам кде у меня не загружен
<buriedalive> в кедах попробуй юзани
<buriedalive> aptitude install kde-standard
<oles_> buriedalive, 5е не грузятся даже
<buriedalive> все равно у тебя виртуалка
<buriedalive> так ты не ставь 5
<buriedalive> ты ж не тестируешь
<oles_> 5е уже подефолту в 15.04 вроде
<buriedalive> сделай копию образа сначала
<buriedalive> ну попробуй
<buriedalive> если чо заменишь
<oles_> всмысле из ппа поставить?
<buriedalive> cp oldfile newfile там где виртуал vdi
<buriedalive> из ppa да
<oles_> охх ну может быть
<buriedalive> ну ты пробуй, только копирни образ на холодную
<buriedalive> выключи всмысле виртуалку, копирни, да пробуй
<oles_> да сдается мне не в том дело
<oles_> хах походу во всем кдешном софте такая шляпа
<oles_> мда в чем же дело то интересно
<buriedalive> oles_ а чо проверил?
<buriedalive> кстати, забыл спросить, чем тебя stable версии lts не устраивают?
<buriedalive> oles_ зарепорти баг тогда на ланчпад
<buriedalive> но как то с виртуалкой, я даж не знаю
<buriedalive> надо на реальном железе пробовать
<oles_> buriedalive, в лтс у меня падал еклипс когда меню автоподстановки высвечивалось
<buriedalive> твой баг решился?
<oles_> какой именно)
<buriedalive> обычно быстро решается
<buriedalive> если граммотно показать ошибку
<oles_> всмысле с еклипсом?
<buriedalive> ну да
<buriedalive> ты репортил?
<oles_> нет
<oles_> сдается мне это не в еклипсе проблема была
<oles_> судя по креш дампу
<buriedalive> а в чем?
<oles_> buriedalive, уходило куда в графические библиоткеки кажется
<oles_> уже не помню |
<buriedalive> oles_ ну вот смотри баги, как решали эти проблемы
<buriedalive> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/?field.searchtext=eclipse&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_p
<oles_> нет закомиттить кщно надо спору нет
<oles_> зарепортить всмысле
<oles_> но ждать решения у меня нету времени
<buriedalive> вообще довольно быстро решается, главное зарепортить правильно и следовать указаниям согласно регламенту
<buriedalive> все ждут, ты тоже подождешь, ты ж не один в мире да? отнесись с пониманием
<oles_> buriedalive, нет  я поставлю рабочу версию и буду работать дальше
<buriedalive> это правильное решение
<unsorted> всем привет
<unsorted> кто подскажет почему Brasero не пишеь диски? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12993561/ ubuntu mate 15.04
<unsorted> уже три системы менял и в каждой одно и тоже
<Sergey_IT> а в вин. или другой писатель в линукс?
<unsorted> в винде все пишет прекрасно..kb3 в 15.10 тоже ошибки выдавал. мне один раз удалось диск с данными записать и все..и привод другой подрубал..оба рабочие.
<Sergey_IT> я с 10.04 диски не записывал, не считая дистров стартап_диск_криетрером, проблем не было
<unsorted> в 14.04 вроде норм все было, но походу после обновы начались проблемы..в интернете тольком ничего не нашел. пишут про права доступа какие-то..якобы писалка работает от имени пользователя..отсюда и проблемы
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-29
<tagezi> утра всем
<buriedalive> приветы
<tagezi> ку
<tagezi> Leagnus: тык
<Leagnus> tagezi: и тебе по тому же месту
<tagezi> Leagnus: если тебе так дорог плащь, настрой вход по человечески
<Leagnus> tagezi: я ничего не менял, просто что-то с линией
<tagezi> это плохая привычка устраивать флуд, темболее, что при этом всёравно виден твой Ip
<Leagnus> флуд к статусу не имеет отношения
<Leagnus> фильтр событий настрой
<tagezi> да, у меня есть прекрасная настраивался, заодно и всем остальным людям на канале настрою )))
<tagezi> настраивалка*
<Leagnus> если у меня с инетом проблемы, мне что, кому-то ноги целовать?
<tagezi> Leagnus: [10:53:37] --> Leagnus (~Miranda@63-172-94-178.pool.ukrtel.net) has joined #ubuntu-ru
<tagezi> [10:53:37] <-- Leagnus (~Miranda@63-172-94-178.pool.ukrtel.net) has quit (Changing host)
<tagezi> [10:53:37] --> Leagnus (~Miranda@unaffiliated/leagnus) has joined #ubuntu-ru
<tagezi> Leagnus: причем тут проблемы с инетом?
<tagezi> это проблема с настройкой твоего клиента, а не с инетом
<Leagnus> Лсижу месяцами, ничего в настройках  не меняю - всё норм.
<tagezi> ну как скажешь
<Leagnus> разве что "Перезайти при переподключении" - там таймаута нет
<Leagnus> а, нашёл
<Leagnus> выставил таймаут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Leagnus: ты тоже на миранде.
<Leagnus> дык куча протоколов в одном клиенте + темы и шорткаты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя бывает после перезахода кансерв пишет что нельзя писать в чат?
<Leagnus> очень редко
<Leagnus> одно хреново - сохранение истории в IRC в txt-файл никак не настрою
<Leagnus> в логах серва искать неудобно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, логи в базе это хреново. я для ирки логи вобще отключил
<tagezi> логи есть в вебе
<tagezi> нафига они вам?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: не все каналы и не на всех серверах логируются в web
<Leagnus> чтобы педантов не сильно напрягать ламмерскими вопросами
<Leagnus> логируются то, логируются, но поиска по всей базе нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да проще гугол на тырнет натравить чем на логи канала
<Leagnus> отож
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43215 годно?
<andrex> чет я криворукий)
<tagezi> andrex: ктобы спорил )))
<andrex> да нада виртуалку отдельную для этого всего сваять будет и чет я намудрил со скриптами в системд что оно либо не пускает либо не перепускает при подении)
<andrex> вот сижу руками тыкаю)
<tagezi> тыкай тыкай, тебе природа для того сардельки и дала )
<tagezi> а я блин пишу резюме на пазицию, для которой не подхожу по доказаному опыту работы и обусению, но фактически работаю 2 года уже ))
<andrex> у меня палочк а не сардельки
<andrex> и
<andrex> сардельки были у моего учителя по физре
<Sergey_IT> ку... а чего это народу прибывает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самайн
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cs5.pikabu.ru/post_img/2015/10/29/6/1446111432_2042563732.jpg :)
<Sergey_IT> о... убыло
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: щетальщик )
<Sergey_IT> а то! )
<Sergey_IT>  ink|off|ZNC|INT|up|after|DOWN|BACK|TUT|IK|UF
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-30
<tagezi> утра всем
<buriedalive> доброго вечера
<tagezi> ку
<andrex> й
<Juriy> Hi all.
<Juriy> Есть вполне мощный комп, хочу его использовать для виртуальной машины запустить 3-4 гостевые системы. а более слабыми машинами подключаться к нему по сети.
<Juriy> Что бы это выглядело так как будто гостевая система не виртуальная, а установлена на слабой машине. VMware вроде так не может. Где ещё про подобное можно почитать, увидеть пример.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-31
<Denver79> спим?
<andrex> хм и опять мертвота
<tagezi> утра всем
<Anti-Pizza> утра!
<Leagnus> шо шумишь, люди ещё спят
<Anti-Pizza> :)
<kyshtynbai> хто спит? все на работе уже!
<andrex> кто на работе? вот неудачники))
<Anti-Pizza> лол
<Anti-Pizza> с днём Хэллоуновича вас
<andrex> хелуинович не наш праздник такшто обойдемся
<Anti-Pizza> От цели зависит. Если цель обосабливаться, то обойдёшься. Если повеселиться то норм))
<andrex> хм обосабливаться буду если начну веселиться
<andrex> у нас никто его не отмечает
<tagezi> хелуиович?
<tagezi> вообще, день всех святых
<andrex> и на святых пофиг тоже)
<andrex> иим тоже на нас пофиг
<Anti-Pizza> Ну, ну... Не нагнетай)
<Anti-Pizza> tagezi, оказывается день всех святых завтра, 1 ноября.
<tagezi> Anti-Pizza: и чо?
<Anti-Pizza> <tagezi> хелуиович?
<Anti-Pizza> <tagezi> вообще, день всех святых
<tagezi> Anti-Pizza: хелуин - это ночь, вообще-то, а не день
<tagezi> Anti-Pizza: так, чапай в википедию
<Anti-Pizza> Отмечается 31 октября, в канун Дня всех святых.
<Anti-Pizza> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5%D1%8D%D0%BB%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%83%D0%B8%D0%BD
<Anti-Pizza> лол
<tagezi> ты читай статью полностью
<tagezi> а не первый 20 букв
<Anti-Pizza> "не читай то, где ты прав, читай другое"
<Anti-Pizza> :D
<Anti-Pizza> Но и да, с 31 на 1. Это тоже понятно...
<Anti-Pizza> tagezi, я что-то не так сделал? Простите
<Anti-Pizza> Ну, я был резковат со своими "лол". Простите. Ладно, в любом случае, хорошего дня.
<tagezi> Anti-Pizza: слушай, если тебе совсем нечего делать, может это дело найти? вот например сейчас проходит первая сессия охоты на ошибки в ЛО
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/BugHunting_Session_5.1.0.0/ru
<tagezi> занятие достойное настоящего мужика
<tagezi> хотя черепаху чото все стремаются тестировать, может язык ЛОго не осилить ))))
<kyshtynbai> billing manager от ispsystems кто-нить юзал? Документация по API у них вааааще не внятная
<tagezi> у биллинговых систем вообще есть документация?
<Sergey_IT> субботы
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: весёлых тыкв со свечками ))
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, это не для нас
<kyshtynbai> .йгше
<walhi> Привет
<walhi> Есть вопрос. Про гугл знаю, но сформировать запрос не могу
<walhi> Есть нетбук. При запуске от батареи и зарядки доступны разные максимальные уровни подсветки.
<Leagnus> acpi
<walhi> Не понял, что вы имеете в виду.
<Sergey_IT> а я вопроса не увидел (
<walhi> Случайно прибил клиента IRC. Не видел писали ли что то.
<walhi> Вопрос. Имеется нетбук. При запуске с зарядным устройством доступен больший максимальный уровень подсветки. Как мне его от батареи получить?
<walhi> Или хотя бы как его изменить когда включенный нетбук подключу к зарядке
<Sergey_IT> в power manager не получается?
<Sergey_IT> я не заморачивался, кнопками увеличиваю/уменьшаю
<walhi> Кнопками то регулируется. Это я починил. А вот то, что максимальный уровень недостаточен в некоторых ситуациях немного напрягает.
<Sergey_IT> на моем макс. уровень сейчас не зависит от питания... раньше вроде менялось, но вроде были настройки
<Sergey_IT> какой бук-то?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-01
<andrybak> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andrybak> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<andrybak> !look
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='look'
<andrybak> !man man
<ubuntuhelp> man (от англ. manual — руководство) — команда Unix, предназначенная для форматирования и вывода справочных страниц. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0_Unix)
<andrybak> !git
<ubuntuhelp> Git — это распределённая система управления версиями файлов и совместной работы, созданная Линусом Торвальдсом. Подробности см. тут: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git
<andrybak> !hg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='hg'
<andrybak> !patch
<ubuntuhelp> Патч — автоматизированное программное средство, используемое для устранения проблем в ПО или изменения его функционала. О пропатчивании Ubuntu см. тут: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix и https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems ps: !make-patch
<cl4r1ty7072> всем ку
<REGETT_> Всем красноглазого утра :D
<ghabit> Уже час дня вообще-то :)
<ghabit> Красноглазый час.
<REGETT_> ghabit>Может и час, некогда смотреть на часы :D
<REGETT_> как вызвать переключение между окнами в 3D на Unity?
<oles_> REGETT_, Alt+Tab?
<REGETT_> oles_ так появляется прост переключение плиткой
<oles_> REGETT_, а как надо?
<tagezi> при помощи перезагрузки )
<REGETT_> https://youtu.be/f0FAa0kT0ws?t=183
<andrybak> звучит так, что REGETT_ нужен compizconfig-settings-manager
<Sergey_IT> с ноябрем
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-31
<spaik> привет
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Sasha_LV> Утро
<tagezi> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Саша из Лас-Вегаса
<viktor> Добрый день,господа
<viktor> Кто-то обновлял оперу в ближайшее время? Терминал мне выдаёт,что не может достучаться до адреса : https://deb.opera.com/opera-stable/pool/non-free/o/opera-stable/opera-stable_41.0.2353.46_amd64.deb
<rapidsp> да, лежит похоже зеркало
<viktor> Спасибо,<rapidsp>. Я уже начал думать,что с моим инетом ерунда какая-то началась снова.
<|cub|> здрасти
<UNIm95> всем хай
<Kinder-Pingvi> привет. У кого-то были проблемы со свободными драйверами для нвидиа карточек? )
<Kinder-Pingvi> в плане полного зависания? )
<UNIm95> Kinder-Pingvi: на свободных дровах можно сидеть только на АМД и Интел
<UNIm95> для нвидии только проприетрные
<rapidsp> у меня ни на тех ни на других композиты не работают :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> да уж..
<Kinder-Pingvi> зачем тогда их вообще пишут свободные драйвера под нвидиа. если они не работают )
<Kinder-Pingvi> просто с проприетарными драйверами нвидиа тоже не все так гладко. Все ГТКшное работает отстойно
 * |cub| уже и забыл как иксы настраивать 
<aleksei`> !тест
<aleksei`> ((
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Ну понг, и что?
<Sergey_IT> ))
<aleksei`> просто бот дрессированый )
<Sergey_IT> бот сам дрессировщик )
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-01
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<Sasha_LV> Утро
<|cub|> здрасти
<SergeyIT> ку
<Admin1488> Привет
<|cub|> и тебе привет)
<Admin1488> Помогите плз разобраться с виртуал боксом, после апдейта до 5.0.28 r111378 вебка отказывается работать(
<Admin1488> не стартует должным образом vboxweb-service
<Admin1488> как я понимаю, и еще не могу найти лог, хотя в конфиге его явно указал
<Admin1488> virtualbox серверный
<Admin1488> без гуи, ну в принципе по версии понятно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с гуем после обновления еще надо плагин обновить
<Admin1488> да он сам предлагает, но тут по иному, ранее обнавлялось без доп действий
<Admin1488> печаль в том что нету лога не могу понять что он хочет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вар - лог - виртуалбокс?
<Admin1488> sudo systemctl status vboxweb-service
<Admin1488> не
<Admin1488> https://s.mail.ru/NDJt/wK9V9PzbT
<neimp> equery f app-emulation/virtualbox
<Admin1488> нету там, там лог только  vbox-install.log
<neimp> @Admin1488 попробуй так найти лог
<Admin1488> точно equery?
<Admin1488> equalx  equivs вот такие ток есть утилиты
<|cub|> не знаю как у серверного, но у десктопного есть virtulbox gues additions без которых переферия плоховато работает
<Admin1488> Admin1488: https://s.mail.ru/NDJt/wK9V9PzbT
<Admin1488> Сервис типа запущен
<neimp> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Admin1488: https://sourceforge.net/p/phpvirtualbox/wiki/vboxweb-service%20Configuration%20in%20Linux/
<Admin1488> нету тогда такого(
<Admin1488> sergio@srv-sergio:/var/log$ cat /etc/default/virtualbox
<Admin1488> VBOXWEB_USER=vbox
<Admin1488> VBOXWEB_HOST=192.168.1.131
<Admin1488> VBOXWEB_PORT=18083
<Admin1488> VBOXWEB_LOGFILE=/home/sergio/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот там ищи логи
<Admin1488> так не пишит туда)
<Admin1488> пишет*
<neimp> emerge -pv app-portage/portage-utils
<neimp> там есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит нечего писать
<neimp> equery
<Admin1488>  emerge -pv app-portage/portage-utils
<Admin1488> (14:44:38) neimp: там есть
<Admin1488> Это ли не генту?
<neimp> ой,ёлки
<Admin1488> e vtyz e,eyne ,hj)
<neimp> пардон, не увидел, что за канал
<Admin1488> ))
<neimp> а я еще думаю, вот человек себе шрифты бубнтовские поставил))
<Admin1488> )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а в ~/.VirtualBox есть чего?
<Admin1488> еще почему то в инит нету скрипта
<Admin1488> -bash: /etc/init.d/vboxweb-service: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Admin1488> но это ладно раньше и без него работало
<Admin1488> скриптов в смысле на старт стоп итд
<Admin1488> ~/.VirtualBox есть чего?
<Admin1488> Нашелся)
<Admin1488> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<Admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23411181/
<Admin1488> Чет не видно там ошибок
<Admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23411193/
<Admin1488> journalctl -xe
<Admin1488> после sudo service vboxweb-service restart
<Admin1488> больше не стартует
<Admin1488> https://s.mail.ru/J4Ui/yWGznR4Cx
<Admin1488> вот теперь статус
<Admin1488> :-(
<neimp> попробуй выполнить запуск вручную
<neimp> т.е. то, что выполняется в скрипте
<neimp> vboxweb-service.sh
<Admin1488> Admin1488: (16:00:31) neimp: vboxweb-service.sh пробовал
<Admin1488> sergio@srv-sergio:/usr/lib/virtualbox$ sudo ./vboxweb-service.sh restart
<Admin1488> Starting VirtualBox web service ...done.
<Admin1488> sergio@srv-sergio:/usr/lib/virtualbox$ sudo ./vboxweb-service.sh status
<Admin1488> Checking for VBox Web Service ...running
<Admin1488> sudo service vboxweb-service status а так все ещ с фейлом
<Admin1488> как всегда как что то нужно срочно, оно ломается без причины.
<Admin1488> делаешь стоп старт запускается, делаешь рестарт все падает, но даже в запущенном состоянии вебка не работает
<neimp> Admin1488 в запущенном состоянии порт открыт?
<neimp> если да, то проверь, кем открыт
<Admin1488> Раньше тоже проблемы были после ребута, но я просто рестартил сервис и все поднималось теперь это не катит
<neimp> netstat -nalp
<Admin1488> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:18083         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Admin1488> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:18083         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4237/vboxwebsrv
<Admin1488> ладно спасибо до завтра
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-02
<Newbie1> Всем доброго времени суток. Знает кто возможно ли заточить убунту в такой раб.стол http://itmages.ru/image/view/5123827/0a66fc28
<Newbie1> http://itmages.ru/image/view/5123828/85482a36
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Sasha_LV> Утро
<Admin1488> утро
<tagezi> утро
<|cub|> здрасти
<Admin1488> В продолжение вчерашнего, мож кто сегодня более бодр и поможет мне)
<Admin1488>  systemd[1]: Failed to start vboxweb-service.service.
<Admin1488> Суть:
<Admin1488> 14:33:06) Admin1488: Помогите плз разобраться с виртуал боксом, после апдейта до 5.0.28 r111378 вебка отказывается работать(
<|cub|> со вчера вряд ли что-то изменилось по наличию людей и их бодрости
<Admin1488> ну может artus проснулся)
<tagezi> и по вб
<tagezi> артус спать будет ещё года 2
<Admin1488> почему?
<tagezi> у него спросишь, когда проснётся :)
<Admin1488> окей)))
<Admin1488> tagezi ты кстати вроде дипломную писал?
<Admin1488> как все прошло  в итоге?
<Admin1488> и мы договаривались что как сдашь, то кинешь почитать у тебя, там тема интересная была
<tagezi> ну, комиссия оказалась хуже подготовлена чем экзаминуемый
<Admin1488> почему?
<tagezi> ну, потому что они не знают основного функционала электронной таблицы, не говоря уже что не знали что такое LibreOffice
<tagezi> не, там реально было за что оценку снизить, дохрена мест, насамом деле я думаю что они мне завысили её
<Admin1488> 4 бала?
<tagezi> но убрать мне бал за то что они не умеют работать в электронных таблицах и не знают что такое анализ чувствительности, это реально бред
<tagezi> угу
<Admin1488> это да
<Admin1488> LibreOffice кстати норм, только очень сильно раздражает что он не понимает майкрософтовского форматирования
<tagezi> Admin1488: найду последнюю версию, скину... кстати
<Admin1488> да, спс
<tagezi> потому что у МС нет форматирования
<Admin1488> Я имел ввиду то что, все документы от ихнего по едут
<Admin1488> Эксель Ворд тоно
<Admin1488> точно*
<|cub|> от ихнего... брр
<Admin1488> куб
<Admin1488> обычный жаргонизм
<Admin1488> не чего не брр
<|cub|> меня все равно передергивает когда такое читаю
<Admin1488> хорошо их*
<Admin1488> )
<|cub|> спасибо)
<tagezi> бедный куб, он наверное меня в игнор поставил с моими ошибками :)
<Admin1488> tagezi значит, тебя можно считать, дипломированным специалистом?)
<tagezi> угу, бакалавром, университета, который только его выпустники считают крутым
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ашипкаме
<Admin1488>  tagezi: бедный куб,
<Admin1488> честно говоря, не люблю когда обращают внимание на орфографию, пунктуацию, в "чатиках" как то это не совсем правильно
<tagezi> хватит меня путать... достаточно ято я 3 года думал как правильно пишеться щас или щаз :)
<tagezi> что*
<Admin1488> а в итге правильно сейчас?))
<rapidsp> в современном вообщето "ща"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бывает профессиональная деформация. у меня мама всю жизнь с бумагами, кадрами работала. на подсознании замечает, особенно когда в бегущей строке по тв ошибки
<tagezi> да, я долго ржал... а всё потому что моя знакомая, которая идеально писала, постоянно каверкала язык и говорила щаз
<Admin1488> Вообще-то*
<rapidsp> ща...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как написать слово ХЛЕБ с 4 ошибками?
<tagezi> так что нефиг меня путать, я и без вас на очипятываюсь и наапшибаюсь
<rapidsp> пиво?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бинго
<Admin1488> )
<|cub|> tagezi, все гораздо проще - я их почти не вижу, потому что смотрю не так уж часто сюда)
<Newbie1> Всем доброго времени суток. Знает кто возможно ли заточить убунту в такой раб.стол http://itmages.ru/image/view/5123827/0a66fc28 , http://itmages.ru/image/view/5123828/85482a36
<rapidsp> cairo-dock
<Newbie1> не оно, но всёравно спасибо. мне кажетса что это нужно ставить кеды, так как на юнити врят ли возможно такое
<rapidsp> каиро сам запускает свое окружение. и такая тема там вроде есть
<SergeyIT> пацанское окружение
<rapidsp> ну типа того :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что значит "каиро сам запускает свое окружение." ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кайро это просто док
<neimp> окружает сам себя
<Newbie1> вот именно, а на скринах мне кажетса, это установлены кеды с ещё какойто заразой
<Newbie1> вот только т.к. недавно начал копатса в убунту. пока сам не допетриваю как такое чудо накрутить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем?
<Newbie1> понравилось, нужны ещё какието причины?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> красиво выглядит исключительно на скринах. в работе будут раздражающие моменты
<SergeyIT> поставь скриншот на экран и любуйся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://balkonhelp.ru/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/kirpichnaya-stena-na-balkone.jpg на обойки
<Admin1488> чет не помогла переустановка вбокса
<Admin1488> мистика какая то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оформляй абузу халтурщикам
<andrex> а в чем собстно проблема а то я чето профукал как обычно)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да профукал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как понял у него тихо мирно, без мусора в логи не запускается vboxweb
<andrex> аааа
<andrex> нуууу тогда я фз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя сначала я решил что в виртуалке не видится "вебка" вебкамера
<andrex> неюзал ваще его и чето юзать не хочу)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: квм, куему?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> хотябы потому что ему модулей никаких ненадо
<andrex> )
<andrex> капец обнов по прилетало)
<andrex> вот че значит без нетика сидеть)
<Admin1488> (14:32:28) JohnDoe_71Rus: как понял у него тихо мирно, без мусора в логи не запускается vboxweb
<Admin1488> так и есть
<Admin1488>  systemd[1]: Failed to start vboxweb-service.service.
<Admin1488> как бы есть вот это journalctl -xe
<Admin1488> Но как бы не о чем это не говорит
<Admin1488> по крайней мере нового точно
<Admin1488> это напоминает ералаш дяденька я знаю что у вас сломалось..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Admin1488: настройка повысить информативность логов есть?
<Admin1488> дебаг то?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может и дебаг. обычно в процессе можно указать какого рода инфу он в лог сливает.
<rapidsp> ну в lightdm в спискке у тебя появится чтото вроде cairo-desktop
<rapidsp> внезапно :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> со времен 10.04.1 пользовался кайро и такого что то не помню. примерно год назад пересел на plank
<rapidsp> я лично видел чесслово :)
<rapidsp> в 16.04 точно
<rapidsp> и в 14.04 вроде тоже было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://s017.radikal.ru/i400/1110/f9/9159492a219e.jpg с гномом в связке
<rapidsp> ну понятно, что оконного менеджера он не дает и т.д. естессна просто юзает, что есть
<rapidsp> но пунктик в dm имеется :)
<rapidsp> я бы его может и гонял, но не осилил его без композита
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без композита панель гном2
<rapidsp> ну панелей такто хватает
<rapidsp> в опенбоксе вопрос отработан )))
<Dmitry> Йо
<Dmitry> Давно меня здесь небыло. Канал еще жив?
<Sergey_IT> спит
<Dmitry> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=283609.0 кто-нибудь может помочь по этой проблеме?
<Dmitry> Купил Asus UX390UA и с убунтой 16.04.1 LTS беда вот такая
<Sergey_IT> а обновленя поставили?
<Sergey_IT> *и*
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-03
<aleksei`> всем утра
<Admin1488> enhj
<Admin1488> утро
<Admin1488>  Dmitry: Купил Asus UX390UA и с убунтой 16.04.1 LTS беда
<Admin1488> У меня такое же с ушами от плойки, когда они не правильно определяются, могу предположить что проблема с дровами или pulseaudio, Но это и без меня ясно
 * JohnDoe_71Rus в растерянности, где у плойки уши http://vitagran.ru/files/imagecache/product_full/ployka032_0.jpg
<tagezi> может у него не определяются уши когда он попользовался плойкой :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> резкие болевые ощущения на ушах вызванные не аккуратным использованием горячай плойки
<Admin1488> А есть у кого юзера на убунту?
<Admin1488> окей, какие праваила давать юзерам на убунту)
<tagezi> смотреть в монитор
<Admin1488> и тыкать в браузер
<tagezi> не, испортят что-нибудь )
<Admin1488> я прост начал вводить у себя
<Admin1488> хз как ограничить
<Admin1488> надо браузер стюнел да и ремину все вроде
<tagezi> ну, никаких рутовских прав, использование только в пределах домашней папки
<tagezi> и не выполнять скрипты
<Admin1488> из /etc/sudoers выкинуть его?
<Admin1488> ну или прост из группу судо
<tagezi> а зачем им судо?
<Admin1488> я не сталкивался с этим по этому не понимаю с какой стороны подойти
<Admin1488> для обновления на пример
<tagezi> обновлять сам будешь..
<tagezi> нехрен пользователям обновляться
<Admin1488> тогда просто хватит того что я его выкину с группы суда
<tagezi> реально, вот какноникл накосячил, он там обновился, а ты потом сношай свой мозг, с какого хрена у него не работает
<tagezi> у алексея кажеться весной была проблема с саймбой, тут пару дней пыхтел
<Admin1488> согласен, расскажи про политики, как ты подошел к привилегиям
<tagezi> да нет у меня сетки, и пользователей нет :)
<Admin1488> ))
<tagezi> это всё логика
<tagezi> выдавать минимум, потому что им больше не нужно
<Admin1488>  aleksei` тут?
<Admin1488> ну ок удалю пока его из этой группы
<Admin1488> из судо в смысле
<SergeyIT> а как он туда попал?
<Admin1488> а я ставил под ним
<Admin1488> тобишь надо было просто создать при первом входе пользователя
<Admin1488> а я не так поступил
<aleksei`> Admin1488, уже тут
<Admin1488> У тебя юзеры на линуксе?
<tagezi> Admin1488: а кто у тебя тогда будет рутом?
<SergeyIT> так 1 админ должен же быть
<aleksei`> Admin1488, ну есть юзвери и на линуксе ))
<Admin1488> для рута сейчас админа создам
<aleksei`> самые настоящие юзвери!!!
<tagezi> хомячки? :)
<Admin1488> вот расскажи про привелегии для них
<aleksei`> tagezi, хомячища )
<SergeyIT> так от админа ставил - его и оставь
<aleksei`> Admin1488, а ты групповыми политиками хочешь разгоаничивать или просто на 1 машине юзверей понасоздавать?
<SergeyIT> а юзверей создай новых, удобно gid & uid у админа будет 1000
<Admin1488> SergeyIT: так от админа ставил - его и оставь
<Admin1488> Имя надо тогда менять
<aleksei`> Admin1488, кстати как там твой виртуалбокс поживает? )
<Admin1488> Живет)
<aleksei`> исчезла проблема?
<Admin1488> Спасибо
<Admin1488> ну стало как раньше
<aleksei`> теперь главное не трогай ))
<aleksei`> пусть трудится
<tagezi> и не запускай :))
<Admin1488> а раньше все работало, но не стартовало с загрузкой, я руками его перезапускаю..)
<Admin1488> не трогаю
<aleksei`> а хде артус подевался - то?
<aleksei`> спячка? ))
<tagezi> да опять топоры точит неверное для театра
<tagezi> у него такое постоянно, работы нет, он тут, работа есть, его хрен тут найдёшь
<tagezi> artus: падъём
<aleksei`> я вот не понял. он руками перезапускает виртуалбокс каждый раз? о_0
<tagezi> ну, да, наверное
<Admin1488> на два года пропадет
<Admin1488> сказали потом сам расскажет где был)
<tagezi> о_О
<Admin1488> boris : boris adm cdrom dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Admin1488> оставил ему это
<tagezi> они видео аудио слушать не будет?
<tagezi> или в убунте не нужно это прописывать?
<Admin1488> так работает
<Admin1488> те группы что у него остались доются и админу по дефолту, я убрал у него адм логи ему не к чему и судо
<tagezi> ну, значит в убунте есть какой-то кастыль
<Admin1488> а у тя какой дистр?
<Admin1488> как думаете то шифрование что предлагает убунту при установке надежно? ну или хотя бы на уровне с веракрипт?
<aleksei`> Admin1488, ты мне скажи, ты виртуалбокс руками рестартишь каждый раз?
<Admin1488> не, толтко когда ребутаю, вебка стартует криво, там что то с демоном видимо
<Admin1488> но оно не парит рестарты редко делаю
<tagezi> у меня гента
<Admin1488> ну нашел что сравнить)
<tagezi> да одно и тоже, по сути.. только кастыли разные
<aleksei`> я ваще недавно себе взял и накати росу ))
<aleksei`> ничё так...
<tagezi> и как мокрая?
<aleksei`> мокроватая конечно, но если допилить и костылями обвеситься - то вполне норм )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если не путаю, второй созданный пользователь может пользовать судо
<aleksei`> ладно, война войной, а обед по расписанию!!!
<tagezi> любой может пользовать судо, оно для смены пользователя существует
<tagezi> другое дело, что нахрен оно нужно
<tagezi> и второй пользователь не имеет прав админа
<tagezi> по умолчанию, конечно..сделать можно всё что угодно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.astralinux.com/products/module-positions.html вот чего надо щупать, в нынешних реалиях
<tagezi> http://www.astralinux.com/the-document-foundation.html они базы данных выпилили :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.astralinux.com/products/fonts.html о как
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> только я что-то их разрабов не вижу в ЛО
<tagezi> все русские разрабы работают в зарубежных конторах
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты лут делал?
<tagezi> стукни мне в приват, плиз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пробовали в 2006. не особо успешно
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-04
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<aleksei`> что-то сегодня тишинаааа...
<amorpm420> test
<ubuntuhelp> amorpm420, Понг.
<amorpm420> test
<ubuntuhelp> amorpm420, Понг понг понг...
<amorpm420> test
<ubuntuhelp> amorpm420, Fail!
<amorpm420> test
<ubuntuhelp> amorpm420, Понг.
<amorpm420> test
<ubuntuhelp> amorpm420, Есть контакт.
<amorpm420> test
<ubuntuhelp> amorpm420, Ну понг, и что?
<amorpm420> test
<ubuntuhelp> amorpm420, Понг.
<amorpm420> sup
<amorpm420> ребят
<amorpm420> как накатить из-под дебиана винду10 или хакинтош?
<amorpm420> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<aleksei`> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-05
<Denver79> OBS для стримов в 16.10 кто-нибудь пользует?
<aleksei`> утра
<goyt> Здарова пацаны
#ubuntu-ru 2016-11-06
<goyt> здарова народ
<goyt> есть тут кто?
<goyt> подскажите пожалуйста где взять предустановленную ubuntu 14.04 sp1 для ноутбука dell 5558
<tagezi> утра всем
<kobel169> Привет, кто хорошо с preseed дружит?
<kobel169> Кейс такой: указать опцию Typical usage на этапе настройки дисков в news, с этими докерами вечно не хватает inodes, весь гугл уже сломал по данному вопросу
<Sergey_IT> on
<tagezi> :)
<Sergey_IT> как, снега много?
<tagezi> неа, до лыж ещё далеко
<tagezi> во вторник среду вроде обещают снегопады, может наметёт, тогда накатают дорожки
<Sergey_IT> на неделе обещают сыпанет
<tagezi> ну, нужно см 20 чтобы начали трактор пускать
<Sergey_IT> на горках напыляют, на следующие выходные может откроют
<Sergey_IT> http://igora.biz/kurort/webcams
<Sergey_IT> http://tyytari.ru/about/webcam/
<mayday71> !nick mayday
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick mayday'
<mayday71> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<mayday71> ![ATI/nVidia/etc]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ATI/nVidia/etc]'
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-30
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто умеет собирать deb пакеты?
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://debian.pro/426 https://habrahabr.ru/company/ua-hosting/blog/281983/ checkinstall !deb-build
<andrex> опенсорс
<andrex> собире себе все сам
<andrex> если никто не собрал значит никому оно нафиг ненадо)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: для меня все веселье начинается с фразы "Теперь нам понадобится написать файлы, описывающие свойства пакета. " по первой ссылке
<andrex> ну дык chekinstall
<andrex>  checkinstall -D
<andrex> после ./configure или че у тя там)
<andrex> ибудет те деб пакет правда без подписей и хешсумм
<andrex> и зависимотстей)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://github.com/tobimensch/aqemu вот это хочу. бинарники мейком уже собрал. хочу пакетом а не тупо мейк инстал
<andrex> а если есть старй пакет то мона вырват из него все файлы
<andrex>  checkinstall -D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и фсё?
<andrex> могу собрать бинарный пакет из генты)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты после 17 тута будешь? не получится буду тебя мучать
<andrex> фз че за 17
<andrex> у меня уже 7
<andrex> тобиш 19)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 17нуль нуль по столичному
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ыыы
<andrex> спать буду наверное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пичалька
<andrex> грю могу сваять бинарный пакет в генте переделаеш его в деб)
<andrex> принцип тотже
<andrex> хотя один фиг придется поумничать)
<andrex> а всяких чекинтсалов у меня нет
<andrex> хотя им ваще без всяких заморочек собираетс дебка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне вот тут понравилось https://github.com/lancos/ponyprog/blob/master/create_deb_package.sh один скрипт и свежий deb готов
<andrex> https://github.com/mesonbuild/meson этой фигней попробуй
<jundev> hi! Есть ли в clang опция на подобии -nostdinc, но только чтобы доступ к C функциям (printf...) был по std::printf
<jundev> без -nostdinc захламляется глобальное пространство имен
<andrex> не хи
<andrex> /j #clang
<jundev> thks!
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну ты ппц ссзб
<andrex> https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/artful/universe/base/aqemu
<andrex> а тамже есть инфа для сборки пакета
<andrex> если надо)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: Release: 	artful (17.10) у мну 14.04
<andrex> дак пофиг
<andrex> O_o
<andrex> 14.4 O_o
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пакет надо будет распотрашиь
<andrex> ну вот распотрашиш вытащищ инфу поправиш и все че
<|cub|> приветы
<andrex> пакеты
<rapidsp> дискеты
<andrex> перфокарты
<rapidsp> пергаменты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> глиняные таблички и жменька камушков
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: спишь?
<aleksei`> не слышишь как храпит? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cloud.redip.ru/f/ecda59a6ce/ ардуина отжигает
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-31
<SergeyIT> ку
<Sergey_IT> ку, ышо раз
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-03
<aleksei`> утра всем
<jewjitzu> =)
<jewjitzu> Привет. Есть тут кто?
<andrex> нет никто
<jewjitzu> Шикарно :)
<diskin> да уж
<sansero> и не говори
<sansero> А вдоль дороги мёртвые с косами стоять! И тишина!
<sansero> Как пропатчить KDE2 под FreeBSD? :)
<sansero> Или простыми словами, анимешники есть?
<andrex> за такое и мона отрезать ченить)
<andrex> !anime
<ubuntuhelp> Аниме — камбоджийские мультики, которые рисуют фломастерами китайские политзаключенные за рис, воду и сценарии из Японии. Главное предназначение аниме — зомбировать зрителей в моск. См так же: http://itmages.ru/image/view/1979/b3b3fe
#ubuntu-ru 2017-11-05
<sansero> Просто у вас аниме нормального не было :)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-29
<Victor83>  /msg ubuntuhelp
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-30
<seariell> решаю задачку подключения старенького планшета bamboo one к ubuntu 18.04. если есть люди в теме буду рада советам...
<diskin> seariell, я подключал планшет поновее, работало все само. правда, и убунта была 16.04. А есть какие-то ошибки?
<seariell> он работает из коробки как и обещано, но в параметрах->устройства->планшет ваком пишет что планшет не найден. а мне надо отображение на экран настроить
<seariell> на данный момент я обнаружила, что моей модели нет в пакете libwacom, и надо добавить крч описание в бибилиотеку и еще правило потом запилить (пока не чекала какое и куда)
<diskin> может стоит поставить свежую версию: https://github.com/linuxwacom/libwacom/wiki ?
<seariell> вот и сижу моими кривыми ручками составляю описание... думаю в случе успеха выложу все, что нарыла на форум
<seariell> дык самую свежую версию потрошу, нет ого там. мой бедняжка слишком стар, и видимо большие и умные умные дяденьки решили на него забить...
<seariell> от себя могу сказать, что чтение readme в исходниках пакетов на данный момент дало мне 80% полезной информации по сравнению со всеми форумами вместе взятыми
<diskin> seariell, https://github.com/linuxwacom/libwacom/blob/master/data/bamboo-one.tablet
<diskin> это не он, точно?
<diskin> DeviceMatch=usb:056a:0069
<seariell> нет не он. мой 056a:006b. Модель CTE-660
<SergeyIT> в списке есть - https://github.com/linuxwacom/input-wacom/wiki/Device-IDs
<diskin> SergeyIT, там не написана минимальная версия библиотеки, т.е. нет поддержки
<diskin> seariell, погляди еще https://askubuntu.com/questions/987445/configure-a-wacom-tablet-on-16-04
<diskin> может скрипт оттуда подойдет, с модификациями
<seariell> Да, в списке точно мой есть. Но вот беда в библиотеке его нет. Кста я закончила описание (вроде бы) пойду тестить...
<seariell> Прекрасно, планшет он определяет, а вот стилус нет. Тепер он вместо мышки стал)))
<seariell> ане все ок. режим планшета надо было заново вкл
<seariell> Есть! Отображение пропорциональное стало! Правда настроек стилуса все еще нет, но этот челендж можно отложить на пару дней)))
<diskin> так в итоге что, надо написать патч к библиотеке?
<seariell> моя не уметь писать патчи. могу скинуть все наработки. и правило я руками вписала в уже существующий файлик с правилами. По аналогии так сказать.
<diskin> напиши автору библиотеки в свободной форме тогда )
<seariell> да не вопрос. только надо бы еще и стилус поковырять, чтоб его тоже можно было настраивать...
<seariell> diskin, а можешь подкинуть мысль где начать искать настройки стилуса?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-31
<diskin> привет всем, кто-нибудь делал перенос системы с компа на комп, без переноса hdd? ситуация: есть ноут, где стоит только Ubuntu 16.04, и есть новый ноут, где есть была винда изначально, я туда поставил 18.04, сместив винду в отдельный раздел, а теперь хочу просто ско
<diskin> пировать старую систему на место 18.04 со старого ноута. как это лучше сделать?
<kmikita> перенеси файлы cp -a
<kmikita> поправь fstab конфиги grub
<kmikita> должно заработать
<diskin> kmikita, т.е. надо загрузиться с live USB, примонтировать старый диск (образ), и скопировать все каталоги последовательно?
<kmikita> да. именно с командой cp -a, чтобы не повредились ссылки и не съехали права
<diskin> kmikita, спасибо. наверно есть какие-то специальные программы типа backup/restore, но с ними не работал
<kmikita> описанный мной способ самый простой :) там ломаться нечему
<SergeyIT> я уже давно не переносил... ставлю заново, с переносом только /home
<kmikita> да, возможно, лучше переустановить. чтобы избавиться от последствий изменения конфигов в иследовательских целях))
<SergeyIT> а раньше переносил и gpated, и как микита... и по-своему
<diskin> SergeyIT, ну вот я при переходе на 16.04 поставил заново тоже. а сейчас ломает настраивать в 18.04 все под себя. некоторые программы не собираются или не ставятся
<diskin> в принципе, уже много настроил и на 18.04, но все равно все не так )
<diskin> подумаю еще. не люблю переделывать, раз стоит система, можно настроить, тем более что не первый раз это делаю...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> переносил систему на чистый винт ссд. скопировал через Диски или Гпартед раздел с рутом. потом хому пофиксил в фстаб, старый диск оставил вторым вместо сдром
<SergeyIT> последний раз делал так - ставил по-новой, обновлял (копируемую тоже обновить надо)... затем копировал как микита, за исключением fstab, boot и еще чего-то (не помню /tmp...)
<SergeyIT> и загрузчик править не надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ставить заново с цеплянием хомы в целях "избавиться от последствий изменения конфигов" плохая идея. куча конфигов в хоме как раз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да, еще загрузчик пофиксить конечно
<SergeyIT> никогда не имел проблем - только хому почистить надо
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, а как копировал gparted - отмонтировать, потом copy/paste раздел на новый винт?
<kmikita> JohnDoe_71Rus: лучше вручную стирать конфиги в ~ чтобы сохранить нужные проги и data не потереть случайно
<SergeyIT> только uuid одинаковый получается, насколько помню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня была проблема когда после убунты поставил лубунту со ставым хомом. удивлялся почему не грузит лхде, только опенбокс вместо нее. оказалось в хоме надо было файлик удалить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это давно было, времена 10.04
<SergeyIT> так я и  говорю - почистить... но это для тех, кто разбирается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> diskin: точно уже не помню. кажется просто выделить раздел - копи - сменить диск - вставить раздел
<diskin> ага. ок
<diskin> спасибо всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: кто ж знает чего там можно удалять а чего нет. "почистить" можно и полным форматом ))
<diskin> я хочу именно 1:1 перенести, UUID лучше поменять наверно, так как старый комп хочу продолжить использовать дома
<SergeyIT> ну можно скопировать хомяк рядом, а потом нужно перенести в основной хомяк, неспеша с проверкой
<SergeyIT> так первый раз и делал
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-01
<aleksei`> утра
<|rapidsp|> она
#ubuntu-ru 2018-11-04
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем доброго времени суток!
<CHeRuBaEL> Дядьки, подскажите пожалуйста. Начал разбираться с awesome, не спрашивайте зачем ))) Как сетью управлять? что-бы wi-fi настраивать из GUI или где почитать? В общем спасибо за любую помощь ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раз полез в авесом, зачем тебе gui ?
<UNIm95> CHeRuBaEL: nm-tui
<Qwerty710> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2019-10-28
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Есть контакт.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> неслабо так грузит простая менюшка https://i.imgur.com/y8hNfkC.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2019-11-03
<JohnDoe_71Rus> живые есть? 7z l <file.name> выдает техническую инфу по архиву и список файлов. как получить только краткий список файлов. и как сразу скормить папку с архивами
<diskin> man?
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, что-то не видно, как отключить вывод технической информации
<diskin> папку скормить можно так:
<diskin> for f in `find /папка -type f -name '*.7z' -print 2> /dev/null`; do 7z l $f; done
<diskin> удалить лишнее из выдачи чем-то типа такого: |grep -P '^\d\d\d\d-\d\d-\d\d \d\d:\d\d:\d\d'|grep -v -P 'files$'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> diskin: ты тут?
